# Trails in/um/bei Wernigerode



## Hasifisch (9. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich finde, der Nordharz ist hier nicht adäquat vertreten. Deshalb möchte ich hier mal eine Basis schaffen für Biker, die im Raum Wernigerode (großzügig gesehen würde ich sagen im Dreieck Ilsenburg - Blankenburg - Elbingerode) unterwegs sind und dabei vor allem Wert auf

TRAILS

legen. Es geht mir persönlich nicht um Brockentouren, Forstautobahnen oder ganztägige Unternehmeungen, es geht um das, was richtig Spaß macht: Singletrails, wilde Pfade, kaum fahrbare feslige Stieg, Sprünge über natürliche und auch mal selbstgebaute Rampen etc.

Wer kennt welche? Wer hat Lust, welche kennen zu lernen? Wer möchte mal welche gezeigt bekommen?

Meldet euch hier, zeigt es hier, besprecht es hier - und wir haben alle etwas davon.

Ich fange mal mit einem kleinen Video von einem frisch entdeckten Trail an. Er liegt grob gesagt oberhalb des Mühlentals, hinter der Pferdekoppel und oberhalb des Annaweges:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22157587"]Hasifischs neuer Spielplatz - Bunnyfishs new playground on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## porsti (1. Mai 2011)

Hammer Tour heute! Für jeden etwas dabei. Vielen Dank an Dein Guiding! Der Weg aus MD nach WR hat sich absolut gelohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (1. Mai 2011)

Ich fand's auch richtig toll - das ist keine Phrase...
Einfach mal schön, mit anderen Bikern meine Trails zu fahren und das Wetter war ja heute auch nicht sooo schlecht...
Und ihr habt es ja gesehen: wirklich viele Biker haben wir unterwegs nicht getroffen (an alle Nicht-Eingeweihten: praktisch keine), es ist hier seltsamerweise irgendwie Brachland.
Ich schaue mal, wo ich am besten den GPS-Track hochladen kann.



porsti schrieb:


> Hammer Tour heute! Für jeden etwas dabei. Vielen Dank an Dein Guiding! Der Weg aus MD nach WR hat sich absolut gelohnt!


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (1. Mai 2011)

Jep, die Anfahrt hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Auch von mir nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön 

Es war wirklich merkwürdig, dass man fast keine anderen MTB Fahrer gesehen hat.


----------



## DeteR (1. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich schaue mal, wo ich am besten den GPS-Track hochladen kann.


Versuch mal den Track bei gpsies hochzuladen.
Ich bin auch immer an "fahrbaren" Strecken interessiert.
Im Moment kenne ich aber nur Waldautobahnen oder die Strecke war nicht "tragbar".


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Mai 2011)

Ich lade meine Tracks fast immer direkt vom Handy bei sports-tracker.com hoch - siehe hier:
Hasifisch @ Sportstracker
Und hier der Track nochmal bei gpies - allerdings inkl. meiner Fahrten zum Bahnhof:
Trail mit den Magdeburgern @ gpies



DeteR schrieb:


> Versuch mal den Track bei gpsies hochzuladen.
> Ich bin auch immer an "fahrbaren" Strecken interessiert.
> Im Moment kenne ich aber nur Waldautobahnen oder die Strecke war nicht "tragbar".


----------



## DeteR (2. Mai 2011)

Das sieht recht interessant aus. Wie ist den so die Beschafenheit der Wege? Berg runter ist es ja relativ egal. Aber hoch bevorzuge ich doch festen Untergrund.

Wenn Interessse an breiteren Wegen besteht, ich habe hier eine kleine Sammlung selbstgefahrenes.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (2. Mai 2011)

Muss mal eben was zu den Trails etc loswerden:

Haifisch hat uns alle nicht gekannt,aber stimmung war Subba!die Trails waren auch erste Sahne,leer,nicht zu anspruchsvoll,sehr schön und auch mal schnelle Stücke dazwischen wo man mal laufen lassen konnte.trotzdem gab es auch einen durchaus technischen Trail(lieblingstrail)


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Mai 2011)

DeteR schrieb:


> Das sieht recht interessant aus. Wie ist den so die Beschafenheit der Wege? Berg runter ist es ja relativ egal...


 
Das volle Programm: vom schmalen Schottertrail über Steiniges mit Wurzeln bis hin zu Wiesenartigem...
Auf der Runde 2 - 3 technische Herausforderungen.


----------



## DeteR (2. Mai 2011)

Das hört sich alles gut an. Ich werd mal sehen wann im Mai ich Zeit habe das mal abzufahren.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. Mai 2011)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal als einer derjenigen die am Sonntag dabei waren. War echt hammergeil die Tour, bin das nächste mal auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, dann aber hoffentlich mit kleinem Kettenblatt  .  Die Strecken sind echt nett, nicht anspruchslos aber auch noch machbar wenn man kein vollprofi ist, eine Tour lohnt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2011)

DeteR schrieb:


> Das hört sich alles gut an. Ich werd mal sehen wann im Mai ich Zeit habe das mal abzufahren.


 
Kann aber sein, das die Einstiege zu den Trails trotz GPS schwer zu finden sind. Bin mal gespannt...



Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> ...War echt hammergeil die Tour, bin das nächste mal auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, dann aber hoffentlich mit kleinem Kettenblatt  ...


 
Wäre wohl hilfreich...
Habt ihr schon einen Plan, wann ihr Samstag in WR ankommt etc.?


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Mai 2011)

Tour gestern Abend mit User "Cyb", ebenfalls aus MD:



Hier bei gpsies.
Von den Höhenmetern bitte 250 abziehen - bin losgefahren, bevor das Satellitensignal stand.
Marcel ist den schwierigen Trail runter vom Steinbergskopf beim ersten Versuch gefahren - Respekt!


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Mai 2011)

Hier noch mal eine detailierte Beschreibung von den Trails am 1. Mai:


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon einen Plan, wann ihr Samstag in WR ankommt etc.?



Nicht wirklich, bis jetzt haben wohl nur 2 Leute zugesagt, aber wenn dann wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie das letzte mal


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Mai 2011)

Dann sehen wir einfach mal. Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, wäre schön wenn von euch wieder welche dabei sind.



Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, bis jetzt haben wohl nur 2 Leute zugesagt, aber wenn dann wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie das letzte mal


----------



## Cyb (4. Mai 2011)

Es war auf jeden fall eine schöne Runde gestern! Schöne Trails, schöne aussichten und seltene Vögel gesehen   Echt schade das es meine letzte Woche hier in WR ist 

Aber ich werd mich bestimmt mal bei den anderen Magdeburgern mit einklinken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. Mai 2011)

Ja, das wäre super!
Vögel: ein Schwarzspecht und ein Habicht...sieht man nicht so oft!



Cyb schrieb:


> Es war auf jeden fall eine schöne Runde gestern! Schöne Trails, schöne aussichten und seltene Vögel gesehen  Echt schade das es meine letzte Woche hier in WR ist
> 
> Aber ich werd mich bestimmt mal bei den anderen Magdeburgern mit einklinken!


----------



## Cyb (4. Mai 2011)

Man, ich seh gerade das es ja 24km waren. Ich bin von 15km ausgegangen... Dann schaff ich eine 35-40km Runde auch, denk ich 
Schön das du die Strecken immer mit rein stellst, ist doch immer interessant zu sehen was man geschafft hat.
Und das mit Raucherlunge


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Mai 2011)

Cyb schrieb:


> ...
> Und das mit Raucherlunge


 
Und Bierbauch...
Ich hatte mich gestern echt verschätzt - waren ganz gut unterwegs!


----------



## Jonas-7596 (7. Mai 2011)

Zurück von einer wahrlich gelungenen Rude. Habe da noch ein kleines Video, vielleicht lockt dass ja einen der Asphalt-"MTBler" auf den Trail


----------



## porsti (7. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute, kann mir einer mal das Gruppenbild vom 01. Mai mit Schloss im Background per PM schicken?! Oder irgendwo zum Runterladen einstellen?! Das wär super!


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2011)

porsti schrieb:


> Hey Leute, kann mir einer mal das Gruppenbild vom 01. Mai mit Schloss im Background per PM schicken?! Oder irgendwo zum Runterladen einstellen?! Das wär super!


 
Würde ich auch gern sehen!
Hier mal die Bilder von heute. Erstmal die "Gäste"...


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2011)

Und eine Sequenz von mir, Dank an Stefan!

















Mir ist nur ein Rätsel, wieso ich Honk den ganzen Tag den Blitz mitgeschleppt habe, um ihn dann im Rucksack zu lassen...


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2011)

Hier wieder die Daten:
Sportstracker
GPSies





Ich hatte 50 km (Fahrt Innenstadt/Start und zurück), der Rest hatte 40 km. Gefahrene Höhenmeter ca. 1.200 ist ordentlich!
Habt euch für Flachländer sehr ordentlich gehalten!


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (9. Mai 2011)

Dankeschön für die Bilder und vor allem für diese tolle Runde. Die Steigerung der Schwierigkeit von Abschnitt zu Abschnitt war gut gewählt, so wurde wohl jeder von uns behutsam an seine Grenze geführt. 
Ich freue mich schon richtig auf den nächsten Ausflug nach WR, der hoffentlich nicht zu lange auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Mai 2011)

Die Runde war cool, auf jeden Fall! Schaut euch das Höhendiagramm an...
Wie sieht es denn aus mit dem Bild von der ersten Tour im Lusgarten - war es doch zuviel Gegenlicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (10. Mai 2011)

Das Höhendiagramm weiß schon zu gefallen.

Das Bild ging so. Habe es am Sonntag hochgeladen.


----------



## Mindhack (12. Mai 2011)

Sooo dann melde ich mich hiermal... diesen Sonntag klingt gut, Samstag geht es bei dir nicht ? Würde mir auch gut passen, dann kann man sich Sonntag ausruhen :O ^^

1200 Höhenmeter klingt in Ordnung...bin vor 3 Wochen auf den Brocken rauf, das ging relativ gut...hätten auf unserer Route nicht alle 20 Meter Bäume gelegen


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2011)

Samstag wäre mir generell eigentlich sogar lieber - allerdings kann ich erst ab 14:00, da ich bis Mittag eine Hochzeit habe (also ich fotografiere, heirate nicht... ). Bei mir wäre da aber eine 4 - 5 Stundentour drin. Also entweder Samstag oder Sonntag.
Was für Strecken fährst du so? Auch anspruchsvolle Trails?



Mindhack schrieb:


> Sooo dann melde ich mich hiermal... diesen Sonntag klingt gut, Samstag geht es bei dir nicht ? Würde mir auch gut passen, dann kann man sich Sonntag ausruhen :O ^^
> 
> 1200 Höhenmeter klingt in Ordnung...bin vor 3 Wochen auf den Brocken rauf, das ging relativ gut...hätten auf unserer Route nicht alle 20 Meter Bäume gelegen


----------



## Mindhack (12. Mai 2011)

Also streckenmäßig kann ich dir nur soviel erzählen....

Die letzten Wochen bin ich den Brocken rauf und runter, war in Thale die DH Strecke runter und im Bikepark Braunlage 1 vollen Tag  Das wars bis jetzt mit Erfahrungen, Braunlage war schon nicht schlecht  Also Megasprünge sind jetzt noch keine drin... ;-)

Ich würds dann nach dem Wetter entscheiden am Wochenende, je nachdem wie der Himmel aussieht entweder Samstag ab 14 Uhr oder ebend Sonntag etwas früher und auf einigermaßen gutes Wetter hoffen


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2011)

Okay, das sind andere Strecken, wird für dich eine neue Erfahrung...
Sprünge sind da nicht wirklich dabei, geht alles so in Richtung Singletrail und teilweise Lowspeed.
Wir müssten uns bis morgen ca. 18:00 Uhr entscheiden, wann wir fahren.



Mindhack schrieb:


> Also streckenmäßig kann ich dir nur soviel erzählen....
> 
> Die letzten Wochen bin ich den Brocken rauf und runter, war in Thale die DH Strecke runter und im Bikepark Braunlage 1 vollen Tag  Das wars bis jetzt mit Erfahrungen, Braunlage war schon nicht schlecht  Also Megasprünge sind jetzt noch keine drin... ;-)
> 
> Ich würds dann nach dem Wetter entscheiden am Wochenende, je nachdem wie der Himmel aussieht entweder Samstag ab 14 Uhr oder ebend Sonntag etwas früher und auf einigermaßen gutes Wetter hoffen


----------



## Mindhack (12. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann würd ich jetzt spontan mal sagen...Samstag ?

Wo genau treffen wir uns dann ?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Mai 2011)

Mensch was für ein interessanter Thread
Ich bin Südharzer und momentan bin an Wochenenden im ganzen Harz unterwegs (Südharz ist weitesgehend erschlossen)
Sind deine Touren auch für HT geeignet oder veranstaltest du auf deinen Touren einen Materialschlacht??


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2011)

Nö, nix Materialschlacht und HTler sind willkommen!



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mensch was für ein interessanter Thread
> Ich bin Südharzer und momentan bin an Wochenenden im ganzen Harz unterwegs (Südharz ist weitesgehend erschlossen)
> Sind deine Touren auch für HT geeignet oder veranstaltest du auf deinen Touren einen Materialschlacht??


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2011)

Okay, dann machen wir Sa fest. Ich würde dann gern den Beerenstieg unterhalb der Leistenklippe fahren, das ist ein noch gut fahrbarer verblockter Trail. Du kommst mit Auto, oder?



Mindhack schrieb:


> Ok, dann würd ich jetzt spontan mal sagen...Samstag ?
> 
> Wo genau treffen wir uns dann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Mai 2011)

Na dann werd ich doch bestimmt auch mal nach Wernigerode aufbrechen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo hasifisch,

Dein Thread kling richtig spannend, und am Beerenstieg sind wir immer gerne dabei.
Leider ist die Zeit knapp, aber wir melden uns bestimmt mal bei Dir mit der Bitte, ein paar Hallensern die Strecken um Wernigerode zu zeigen.

Viele Grüße   R.R.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Mai 2011)

Immer gern!



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo hasifisch,
> 
> Dein Thread kling richtig spannend, und am Beerenstieg sind wir immer gerne dabei.
> Leider ist die Zeit knapp, aber wir melden uns bestimmt mal bei Dir mit der Bitte, ein paar Hallensern die Strecken um Wernigerode zu zeigen.
> ...


----------



## Mindhack (13. Mai 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Okay, dann machen wir Sa fest. Ich würde dann gern den Beerenstieg unterhalb der Leistenklippe fahren, das ist ein noch gut fahrbarer verblockter Trail. Du kommst mit Auto, oder?



Ok, super! Dann geh ich morgen vorher noch arbeiten bis 12 Uhr ^^ Dann bin ich wenigstens fit wenns losgeht 

Ja ich komme mit Auto aus Richtung Wolfsburg. Kannst mir ja am besten per PN deine Handynummer schicken und die Wegbeschreibung bzw. genauen Treffpunkt.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Mai 2011)

Also jetzt mal Ansage zur Tour morgen:

Treffpunkt ist um 14:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der Hochschule Harz, und zwar nicht am Hauptgelände (Campus) direkt an der Friedrichstraße, sondern am Haus 9 "Am Eichberg" (fürs Navi: einfach Wernigerode "Am Eichberg" eingeben, gibt nur eine Zufahrt). Ihr fahrt in Wernigerode Richtung Schierke/Drei Annen, da kommt ihr auf die lange Friedrichstraße. Da gibt es dann eine Umleitung, weil gerade gebaut wird, und kurz vor dem Ende der Umleitung macht diese eine "mehr als 90° Linkskurve". Genau dort fahrt ihr geradeaus auf den Parkplatz der Hochschule.

Falls noch jemand außer "Mindhack" Lust hat - einfach morgen dort sein und wir rocken ein paar Trails...


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Mai 2011)

Mindhack schrieb:


> ...Ja ich komme mit Auto aus Richtung Wolfsburg. Kannst mir ja am besten per PN deine Handynummer schicken und die Wegbeschreibung bzw. genauen Treffpunkt.


 
Na das hat sich überschnitten...
Fährst die B6N bei Wernigerode Nord-West ab (erste Abfahrt), dann rechts und immer Hauptstraße fahren bis du vor einer Ampel stehst. Dort links und immer geradeaus, über diverse Ampeln und Kreuzungen. Dann wird die Straße in deiner Richtung zweispurig - dort rechts halten und an der großen Kreuzung, über die schräg das Gleis der Harzquerbahn verläuft, nach rechts Richtung Schierke/Drei Annen abbiegen. Rest siehe Post oben. Handynummer ist unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mindhack (14. Mai 2011)

So, es ist abend und die heutige Tour war einfach SPITZENMÄßIG !!! Vielen Dank für diesen schönen Samstagsausritt über Stock und Stein 

Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch 4!

Freu mich schon auf nächstes Mal, der Sommer liegt ja noch vor uns  !

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Karte mit der heutigen Route ;-)


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Mai 2011)

Mindhack schrieb:


> ...Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Karte mit der heutigen Route ;-)


 
So sei es:





Sportstracker
GPSies

Das Höhenprofil solltest du dir ausdrucken und einrahmen...
Hat uns auch Spaßgemacht und hast dich auf dem Neuland (für dich) sehr wacker geschlagen.
Hast du mitbekommen, das ich den ersten Trail komplett und den zweiten Trail zum Teil mit versenkter Gabel gefahren bin?! Ich war total unsicher und bin für meine Verhältnisse übel gefahren bis ich merkte, das ich mit 3cm Restfederweg fahre...  Meine Domain vorher hatte halt keine Absenkung...


----------



## Mindhack (16. Mai 2011)

genial  Danke schön! Drucker wurde schon gefüttet 

Sag mal nächstes Wochenende....Sonntag...wollen wir da vllt paar Trails fahren wie du am Samstag zu mir meintest und dann auf dem Weg in Thale vorbeigucken zum Cross4fight ? Da fährt mein Arbeitskollege mit, mit dem könnte man sich dann vllt treffen und dan mal weitersehen ??

Das mit der versenkten Gabel hab ich nicht mitbekommen nein xD Das erklärt nun aber dein absolut desolaten Fahrstil am Anfang  Ist mir doch gleich aufgefallen *g* ;-)


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (16. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mich am Sonntag auch gerne mit einklinken. Falls das möglich ist...


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Mai 2011)

Mindhack schrieb:


> ...Das mit der versenkten Gabel hab ich nicht mitbekommen nein xD Das erklärt nun aber dein absolut desolaten Fahrstil am Anfang  Ist mir doch gleich aufgefallen *g* ;-)


 
Ja ist mir sehr peinlich - hatte auf dem ersten Trail zweimal den Fuß unten und bin einmal abgestiegen...



Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich würde mich am Sonntag auch gerne mit einklinken. Falls das möglich ist...


 
Sonntag ist machbar. Zeitlich richte ich mich nach euch.


----------



## Mindhack (16. Mai 2011)

Ok, das klingt ja erstmal soweit ganz gut  Muss nur das Wetter mitspielen, das ja seit Samstag nachmittag nicht grade berauschend ist...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (17. Mai 2011)

Sonntag wär ich auch dabei, wenn sich das mit der Fahrerei klärt 

Ist die MZ bei Absenkung so bockig? Wenn ich meine Domain runterkurbel, hab ich immer noch 115mm fluffigen Federweg, kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen . . .


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Sonntag wär ich auch dabei, wenn sich das mit der Fahrerei klärt
> 
> Ist die MZ bei Absenkung so bockig? Wenn ich meine Domain runterkurbel, hab ich immer noch 115mm fluffigen Federweg, kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen . . .


 
Kannst du nicht vergleichen. Das ETA System senkt um bis zu 100mm ab und hat noch sehr bockige 30mm Restfederung (effektiv). Kannte ich schon von meiner alten Bomber. Beim RS U-Turn hast du quasi eine Gabel, die du stufenlos kürzen kannst bei relativ gleichbleibender Federlinie. Bei ETA senkst du recht brutal auf eine Stufe zum Hochfahren ab. Das federt noch, aber mit deutlich weniger Haftung bei Blöcken/Schlägen und vor allem - mit einem gaaanz anderen Kipwinkel über den Lenker, wenn es steil wird....
Ist auch völlig okay so - ich war es nur nicht gewohnt und habe es völlig vergessen, weil ich über ein Jahr eine komplett absenkfreie Forke gefahren bin...


----------



## Luk00r (17. Mai 2011)

Muss man sich bei sports tracker erst anmelden um die gpx-tracks runterzuladen ?


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2011)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Muss man sich bei sports tracker erst anmelden um die gpx-tracks runterzuladen ?


 
Ja, ich habe heute erst gesehen, das man bei Sportstracker nur angemeldet nach irgendwas suchen kann. Das ist dämlich und ich werde mir mal einen Account bei gpsies.com anlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (18. Mai 2011)

Ahhjo nice, danke.
Also die Übersicht bei sports tracker ist schon ganz gut, nur geht ebend dl nicht.
Aber jetzt mit dem link zu gpsies klappt auch der dl super 
Noch was: Evtl. solltest du mal beim Recorden etwas weniger Punkte aufnehmen, 20000 für einen track find ich arg viel.
Mit paar weniger Punkten findet man die Strecke auch und meine Handy läd nicht so lange 
Meist kann man ja die Zeit oder die Distanz zwischen den Punkten einstellen.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Tipp - habe mir da noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht, aber ich sehe mal, wie ich das verschlanken kann!



Luk00r schrieb:


> Ahhjo nice, danke.
> Also die Übersicht bei sports tracker ist schon ganz gut, nur geht ebend dl nicht.
> Aber jetzt mit dem link zu gpsies klappt auch der dl super
> Noch was: Evtl. solltest du mal beim Recorden etwas weniger Punkte aufnehmen, 20000 für einen track find ich arg viel.
> ...


----------



## DeteR (18. Mai 2011)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Mit paar weniger Punkten findet man die Strecke auch und meine Handy läd nicht so lange



Beim runterladen mal die "Optionen" mit einblenden. Da kann man die Anzahl der Punkte sinnvoll reduzieren.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2011)

DeteR schrieb:


> Beim runterladen mal die "Optionen" mit einblenden. Da kann man die Anzahl der Punkte sinnvoll reduzieren.


 
Wenn das so geht ist super. Sportstracker bietet keine Optionen bei der Aufzeichnung. Muss mal sehen, ob das in den GPS-Einstellungen des Handys geht.


----------



## Luk00r (19. Mai 2011)

DeteR schrieb:


> Beim runterladen mal die "Optionen" mit einblenden. Da kann man die Anzahl der Punkte sinnvoll reduzieren.



Ahh, danke, genau sowas hab ich gesucht 
die Option gibts aber nur, wenn man vorm dl "anzeigen" klickt, hab ne Weile gesucht


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2011)

*TOURPLANUNG WOCHENENDE*

Am nächsten WE, also am 21./22. Mai, fahre ich Samstag vormittags von 9:30 bis 13:00 und/oder Sonntag nachmittags von 14:00 bis "Open End".
Samstag mache ich zu der Zeit auf jeden Fall eine Tour mit ein paar Trails um WR, wahrscheinlich mit einem Kumpel (der mit den Handgelenken, für die Insider...), werden so 30-35km.
Sonntag mache ich wahrscheinlich auch sowieso eine Tour, etwas weiter und höchstwahrscheinlich wieder über den Beerensteig-Trail.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (19. Mai 2011)

Sonntag wär ich dabei, Beerensteig war ziemlich cool das letzte mal. Zur zeitplanung müsste sich mein Chauffeur äußern


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> ...Zur zeitplanung müsste sich mein Chauffeur äußern


 
Das ist aber ein sehr liberales Arbeitsverhältnis...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (19. Mai 2011)

Ich werde dann so fahren, dass wir am Sonntag gegen 13:30 wieder auf dem Parkplatz sind. Den Weg kenne denn ja jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luk! (20. Mai 2011)

@Mr_Vercetti & Jonas
Habt ihr noch Platz für einen Mitfahrer? Dann wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (20. Mai 2011)

ja,einen freien platz haben wir noch.


----------



## Mindhack (20. Mai 2011)

Wirds Samstag etwas angenehmer als letztes WE ? ^^

Dann bin ich wohl morgen mit dabei...


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Mai 2011)

Mindhack schrieb:


> Wirds Samstag etwas angenehmer als letztes WE ? ^^
> 
> Dann bin ich wohl morgen mit dabei...


 
NOCH angenehmer? 
Ja, morgen wie gesagt ein paar Trails...
Parke am besten "Am Lustgarten" in WR. Du fährst die Straße "Am Lustgarten" hoch, bis oben auf der linken Seite diverse Autostellplätze quer zur Straße sind. Dort hole ich dich so gegen 9:30 ab.
Gilt so für alle Interessierten!


----------



## Mindhack (20. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, wenn nix dazwischenkommt bin ich morgen mit dabei !

Wenn ich mich nicht bei dir per Handy melde dann komme ich 

Bis morgen...


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Mai 2011)

So, nach reichlich Essen und Trinken (kleiner Hungerast am Ende der Tour...) und reichlich Badewannenzeit hier der Link zur Tour vom Sonntag mit luk!, Jonas_7496 und Mr.Vercetti.
Tour bei GPSies.com
Bei Interesse einfach dort downloaden und/oder ausdrucken, die Mühe mit den Pics hier möchte ich mir nicht machen.
War super - okay, der finale Anstieg im "Honigtal" war schon krass...aber dafür der Singletrail vom Steinbergskopf wohl mehr als nur Entschädigung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (23. Mai 2011)

Jep, war wieder ne klasse Tour. Der letzte Anstieg war wirklich derb, aber es hat sich ja gelohnt. Und irgendwie machen solche Anstiege auch Spaß. Warum auch immer...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (23. Mai 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Und irgendwie machen solche Anstiege auch Spaß.


Da spricht der Masochist in dir 
War aber wirklich ne klasse Tour !


----------



## DaLorD (31. Mai 2011)

Hallöchen !

Wollt mal sagen das das ein Schöne Sache ist mit den Trail tourenpaln  weiter so.Werd mit ein paar Freunde am Sa nach Wernigerode fahren und den ein oder andern mal fahren ist nur noch die frage ob wir ihn finden  Vielleicht könnte man sich ja bei gelegenheit auch mal eine Ausfahrt ausmachen...


Mfg Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2011)

So, nun mal die letzten gefahrenen Strecken und Anmerkungen dazu.

25.05.2011
Trails um Wernigerode
Mit meinem Kumpel Siggi eine große Runde um WR gedreht, ca. 35km (gab en kleines GPS-PRoblem, deshalb nicht ganz genau).
Track bei GPSies.com.
Beschreibung:


- Schlosschaussee  Augustenallee  Botheweg Schöner Eichenplatz  Annaweg  Gebranntes Eichental  Hermannsweg bis Triangelhütte Wendelstieg bis Annaweg Kaiserweg  Steingleie  Aufstieg und AbstiegSeilbahnstieg  Voigtstieg  Mühlental am Zillierbach bis Kaltes Tal Parkplatz Kaltes Tal  Astberg-Rundweg bergauf  vorbei am Scharfenstein Downhill Waldweg vom Eichberg Süd zum Kalten Tal  Kaltes Tal  Kurze Auffahrtlinks Richtung Zillierbachtalsperre bis Einstieg Hexenstieg  Hexenstieg runterbis Kaltes Tal und hinauf zum oberen Parkplatz Kaltes Tal  Weg Neuer Hangbis zum Steinbergskopf  Abfahrt von Steinbergskopf links Richtung Elversstein(Singletrail) und Elverssteinpfad  Drängetalweg ganz kurz links, dann rechtsauf den Mannsberg (TV-Anlage), Singletrail runter  über braunes Wasser,Parkplatz Steinerne Renne/Bielsteinchaussee und wieder braunes Wasser bisEinstieg Himmelpforte  Auffahrt Himmelpforte bis oben  über Trail Himmelpfortezurück nach Hause

Nach der Steingleie (Singletrail runter zum Voigtstieg) haben wir versucht, den Seilbahnstieg hochzuschieben (ging) und runterzufahren (ging nicht...) - ist einfach eine Nummer zu dick für uns, nur 270° Kehren auf losem Untergrund mit Stufen und alles steil!


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2011)

30.05.2011
Kleine Runde
Eine kleine Feierabendrunde über 21 km.
Track bei GPSies.com.
Beschreibung: 

-         Winde bis Salzbergtal  umdrehen und Schlüsselin den Laden bringen  Auffahrt über Großen Bleek und Armeleutebergsweg bisGasthaus Armeleuteberg  Kühnekopfweg bis Kreuzung am Eichberg Süd  Abfahrtins Kalte Tal  Kaltes Tal  Hexenstieg  Neuer Heeg bis Steinbergskopf Abfahrt direkt Trail  Elverssteinpfad  Mannsberg  Braunes Wasser  Eichberg Nach Haus

Einmal über den Steinbergskopf und die schwierige Abfahrt runter.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2011)

31.05.2011
Beerenstieg - Treppenstieg - Kleiner Renneweg
Track bei GPSies.com. 
Sportstracker
Beschreibung: 

Hasserode  Braunes Wasser  Werbat  Bahnparallelweg bisTumkuhlental  Tumkuhlental  Glashüttenweg  Beerensteig  Trail vomBeerenstieg bis nächstem Querweg  hinauf zum Treppenstieg  untererTreppenstieg bis Eschwegestraße  links bis Einstieg zum Ottofelsen  Abfahrtvorbei am Ottofelsen  Hippelhangweg (?) bis Einstieg Trail zur Steinerne Renne oberer Trail zum Gasthaus Steinerne Renne  unterer Trail mit Sturz  überWerbat, Braunes Wasser und Eichberg zurück

28,08 km 

Sturz am Einstieg zum kleinen Renneweg.
Blessuren im Gesicht. Helm und Schienbeinschützer haben sehr geholfen.

Ja, es hat mich richtig gelegt. Ich bin im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "auf die Fresse gefallen" und das sieht man und spüre ich recht deutlich. Wenn ich mir einen Seitenscheitel lege sehe ich aus wie Adolf, weil ich zwischen Nase und Lippe eine große und dicke Schotterflechte mit einer dicken, dunklen Schicht Schorf darauf trage.
Was ist passiert?
Es war gestern nass. Ich Idiot musste trotzdem natürlich den unteren Trail vom Gasthaus Steinerne Renne farhren - auch wenn ich ganz genau weiß, das die Steine dort nur beim Gedanken an hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit schon schlüpfrig und gefährlich werden. So hat es mir gleich am Einstieg, an der sehr steilen und hohen Stufe, das Vorderrad nur leicht verrutscht, worauf es dann irgendwie hängenblieb und ich über den Lenker abgeworfen wurde. Ich landete auf Knien und Händen und - dem Gesicht. Genau dort, wo mein Kopf einschlug, befand sich ein Felsen, der ca. 40 cm über die Oberfläche ragte. Fast der gesamte Aufschlag wurde vom Kinnschutz meines Helmes aufgefangen, aber der Fels war so ungünstig geformt, das ein Teil mich genau im Bereich unter der Nase und auf/über der Oberlippe traf. Folgen: massiver Hautverlust, taube und etwas dicke Oberlippe. Auch heute noch.
ABER: ich bin einfach nur glücklich, konsequent immer mit Schutzausrüstung zu fahren, wenn es an die Trails geht. Mich haben gestern Schienbein/Knieprotektoren und Integralhelm (neudeutsch Fullface) gerettet - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich habe oben beschriebene Spuren im Geicht und ganz leichte blaue Flecken und Kratzer am rechten Knie, aber nichts, was schmerzt. Die Folgen ohne Schutz wären absolut verheerend, ich denke Kieferbruch, Zahnverlust und zertrümmerte Kniescheiben hätten ohne Weiteres passieren können.
Weiter unten (ich bin reativ viel gegangen, weil es wirklich unglaublich glatt war) gab es fast noch ein Zwischenfall, weil ein Feuersalamander direkt auf einer der Stufen hockte...
Zwei Handybilder von meinem Gesicht und vom Salamander sieht man beim Track auf Sportstracker (übelste Quali).
Feuersalamander habe ich gestern 11 gesehen.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2011)

Hi Stefan,
wann seit ihr Samstag in WR?



DaLorD schrieb:


> Hallöchen !
> 
> Wollt mal sagen das das ein Schöne Sache ist mit den Trail tourenpaln  weiter so.Werd mit ein paar Freunde am Sa nach Wernigerode fahren und den ein oder andern mal fahren ist nur noch die frage ob wir ihn finden  Vielleicht könnte man sich ja bei gelegenheit auch mal eine Ausfahrt ausmachen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (1. Juni 2011)

Üble Sache, dass mit dem Sturz. Aber es ist gut zu hören, dass du es halbwegs unbeschadet überstanden hast. Warst du alleine unterwegs?
Ich bin wegen dem Sturz jetzt gleich nach der Arbeit zum Radladen, habe mir einen ordentlichen Helm geschossen. Mit dem XC Teil würde so ein Sturz wahrscheinlich ganz anders ausgehen. 

Freue mich schon auf Sonntag. Hoffentlich bekommen wir dann auch mal einen Salamander oder wenigstens einen Bären zu Gesicht.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Hasifisch!
Sieht und hört sich ja schon "übelst" an.
Fährst Du immer mit "Fullface" ?
Trotzdem noch die Zeit gefunden, die Fauna zu fotographieren. 
Respekt !
Gute Besserung !


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> ...Ich bin wegen dem Sturz jetzt gleich nach der Arbeit zum Radladen, habe mir einen ordentlichen Helm geschossen. Mit dem XC Teil würde so ein Sturz wahrscheinlich ganz anders ausgehen.
> 
> Freue mich schon auf Sonntag. Hoffentlich bekommen wir dann auch mal einen Salamander oder wenigstens einen Bären zu Gesicht.


 
Mit dem Helm ist eine gute Idee - kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen...
Salamander gibt es immer bei Feuchtigkeit - könnte Sonntag schwer werden.



Minzi schrieb:


> Hallo Hasifisch!
> Sieht und hört sich ja schon "übelst" an.
> Fährst Du immer mit "Fullface" ?
> Trotzdem noch die Zeit gefunden, die Fauna zu fotographieren.
> ...


 
Ja, nur noch Fullface. Bei den technisch schwierigen Sachen kann es leicht vorkommen, das man mit dem Gesicht einen Ast mitnimmt oder eben auf einem Felsen landet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaLorD (2. Juni 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> wann seit ihr Samstag in WR?


 Hallöchen Hasifisch ! 
Denk mal das wir so gegen 10:30 in Wernigerode eintreffen werden,wenn alles mit der Bahn klappt ist ja immer sonne sache mit ein SachenAnhaltticket da der Schaffner ja immer sagen kann wenns zu voll ist ihr bleibt hier mit euren biks  !


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Juni 2011)

So 100%ig kann ich es erst morgen sagen, aber ich denke, ein paar Trails können wir zusammen fahren.



DaLorD schrieb:


> Hallöchen Hasifisch !
> Denk mal das wir so gegen 10:30 in Wernigerode eintreffen werden,wenn alles mit der Bahn klappt ist ja immer sonne sache mit ein SachenAnhaltticket da der Schaffner ja immer sagen kann wenns zu voll ist ihr bleibt hier mit euren biks  !


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2011)

01.06.2011
Kleine Vatertags-Runde über 19 km.
Track bei GPSies.com.
Beschreibung: 


Innenstadt über Am Lustgarten, Schlossallee undAugustenallee auf den Annaweg. Über Hermannsweg bis Triangelhütte, Einstieg inden Wendelstieg. Wendelstieg oberen und unteren Teil gefahren, vomChristianental bis Friederikental, dann Hermannsweg und Kaiserweg bis zurSteingleie, diese Hinunter bis Voigstieg, im Mühlental auf der anderen Seitezum Parkplatz Kaltes Tal, dort rechts den Astberg-Rundweg hinauf, Downhill vomEichberg Süd hinab ins Kalte Tal, wieder hinauf den Nöschenröder Hangweg. Obenkurz Richtung Skilift Zwölfmorgental, dort an Sitzecke den Trail amBollhasental hinab bis altes Gelände Harzfriede und zurück nach Hause.

Nix Besonderes, paar Trails.
Kein Sturz...


----------



## DaLorD (5. Juni 2011)

Hi

Waren gestern schön in Wernigerode und haben mal probiert eine GPS strecke zu fahren aber ob das alles so richtig war wag ich zu bezweifeln  ! Hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht,sind am ende noch ein schönen Trail am Kaiserturm gefahren ...

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juni 2011)

Hi Stefan,

wenn ihr Bescheid gesagt hättet, wäre ich bei euch mitgekommen...ich war auch unterwegs...
Wo hast du denn Zweifel bezüglich der "Richtigkeit"?



DaLorD schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Waren gestern schön in Wernigerode und haben mal probiert eine GPS strecke zu fahren aber ob das alles so richtig war wag ich zu bezweifeln  ! Hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht,sind am ende noch ein schönen Trail am Kaiserturm gefahren ...
> 
> Mfg Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juni 2011)

Nun zu den Touren am letzten WE. Erstmal Samstag, sollte eine kleine Trainingsrunde mit max. 25 km werden...naja, ist halt 'ne Sucht...waren dann 37 km mit 900 HM...

04.06.2011 - Trails Wernigerode
GPSies.com 
Sports-Tacker.com 

Beschreibung:

Fahrt zumBahnhof, dann durch Lustgarten und über Augustenallee bis Annaweg, KreuzungSchöner Eichenplatz - Annaweg und Herrmannsweg bis Triangelhütte - AbfahrtWendelstieg bis Annaweg - Kaiserweg bis Steingleie - Steingleie bis Voigstieg,Fahrt ins Kalte Tal - Kaltes Tal komplett hoch bis Parklatz an Forsthaus -Neuer Heeg bis Steinbergskopf - Singletrail Abfahrt über Elverssteinpfad runterbis Hasserode, Kreuzung Friedrichstraße/Triangel/Amtsfeldstraße - per Straßeund Bielsteinchaussee bis Werbat - Bahnparallelweg bis Tumkuhlental - AbfahrtTumkuhlental Trails Bergbaulehrpfad - Forststraße Tumkuhlental wieder bisBahnparallelweg - den zurück bis Einstieg zu kleinem Trail zum Braunen Wasser(Überquerung des Gleises) - Über Bielsteinchaussee und Braunes Wasser nachHause

37km


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juni 2011)

Nun zu Sonntag.
Treffpunkt war wieder am Parkplatz Werbat/Steinerne Renne mit Magdeburgern und Bekannten aus Wernigerode und Darlingerode. Insgesamt 7 Biker, schöne Runde.

05.06.2011 - Trails am Beerenstieg und bei Drei Annen Hohne, Trail Steinbergskopf und Trail am Bollhasental
GPSies.com 
Sports-Tacker.com 

Beschreibung:

Fahrt per Straße zum Treffpunkt Parkplatz Werbat/Steinerne Renne - Bahnparallelweg bis Hotel Drei Annen - hinter Hotel weiter bis Glashüttenweg - den hinauf bis Trail rüber zum "oberen Hohneweg/Eschwegstraße" - Trail bis zur Hütte, dann links weiter Glashüttenweg hinauf bis Beerensteig - Beerenstieg bis Trail unterhalb Leistenklippe - Trail hinunter bis Eschwegestraße - wieder über Glashüttenweg hinauf bis Beerenstieg und diesen bis zum "Von Eichendorff Stieg" - den wieder runter bis Glashüttenweg - den wieder hinauf bis Einstieg links in Trail - über Trails parallel zum Glashüttenweg bis hinunter zum Parkplatz Drei Annen - Mittag bei Kukki - ein Teil fert nach Hause Richtung Darlingerode - wir weiter über Hüttestieg zum Steinbergskopf - dort Singletrail hinunter den Elverssteinpfad und über den Mannsberg nach Hasserode - über "Hasseröder Ferienpark" Aufstieg zur Winde und vorbei am Gasthaus "Armeleuteberg" bis Skilift Zwölfmorgental - Trail entlang dem Bollhasental bis Mühlental - über Straßen zurück nach Hasserode bis Parkplatz - dann nach Hause Innenstadt 
 48km 

Respekt vor den Bikern, die auf CC-Hardtails und dem Alten Gary Fisher Fully dabei waren - sehr mutig die Trails gerockt. Hoffe, da waren keine Drogen oder Altersblindheit im Spiel...
Outstanding der "Abstieg" vom Bike mit 2m Luftstand und sauberer Landung...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (6. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Auswertung und vor allem für die super Tour
Die können wir gerne mal wieder fahren, wenn die Zeit es zulässt. Knackige Anstiege, technische und schnelle Abfahren. Das war wieder ne klasse Mischung




Hasifisch schrieb:


> Respekt vor den Bikern, die auf CC-Hardtails und dem Alten Gary Fisher Fully dabei waren - sehr mutig die Trails gerockt. Hoffe, da waren keine Drogen oder Altersblindheit im Spiel...
> Outstanding der "Abstieg" vom Bike mit 2m Luftstand und sauberer Landung...



Das kann ich so nur unterschreiben. Das war echt Klasse, was die da gemacht haben
Und die Showeinlage war auch sehenswert


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juni 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Danke für die Auswertung und vor allem für die super Tour
> Die können wir gerne mal wieder fahren, wenn die Zeit es zulässt. Knackige Anstiege, technische und schnelle Abfahren. Das war wieder ne klasse Mischung...


 
Wenn es zeitlich geht, bin ich bei euch immer dabei!
Es will hier einfach nicht regnen - dabei muss hier dringend mal Staub von den Trails... Dann bist du das nächste Mal vielleicht wieder entspannter auf dem Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (6. Juni 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Respekt vor den Bikern, die auf CC-Hardtails und dem Alten Gary Fisher Fully dabei waren - sehr mutig die Trails gerockt. Hoffe, da waren keine Drogen oder Altersblindheit im Spiel...
> Outstanding der "Abstieg" vom Bike mit 2m Luftstand und sauberer Landung...



War echt ne coole Runde, freue mich schon aufs nächste mal!

Mit dem Hardtail die Trails runter, Hammerhart. Ich würd mich wahrscheinlich bei dem Versuch umbringen . Und das Gary Fisher, wenigstens hatte ich ausnahmweise mal nicht das älteste Bike am Start .

Die Wegwerfaktion war wirklich Filmreif 

Also ich würde die Tour gerne noch mal Fahren, vor allem der Trail nach dem Beerenstieg hat mir gefallen. Das nächste Datum bestimmen wir aber nach Thermometer


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juni 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> ...
> Also ich würde die Tour gerne noch mal Fahren, vor allem der Trail nach dem Beerenstieg hat mir gefallen. Das nächste Datum bestimmen wir aber nach Thermometer


 
Aber denke dran - Nachtfahrten bei angenehmer Temperatur fallen hier aus...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (6. Juni 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Aber denke dran - Nachtfahrten bei angenehmer Temperatur fallen hier aus...



Es gibt nichts, was Siam nicht regeln könnte 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6416034&postcount=896


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juni 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts, was Siam nicht regeln könnte
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6416034&postcount=896


 
Ja krasse Schei##e - wenn du da ein normale Brille vorhältst hast du einen spontane Wald-Selbstverbrennung...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (6. Juni 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> spontane Wald-Selbstverbrennung...


Und dann ist es zwar hell, aber wieder total warm, irgendwie doch nicht so praktisch  . Ich probiers dann doch mal mit dem Ventilator


----------



## DaLorD (7. Juni 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> wenn ihr Bescheid gesagt hättet, wäre ich bei euch mitgekommen...ich war auch unterwegs...
> Wo hast du denn Zweifel bezüglich der "Richtigkeit"?



Ist ja alles ganz schön beschrieben aber manschmal fehlt denk ich die ortskenntnis ! Ab wo genau wir uns verfahren haben kann ich dir nicht sagen ab und zu kammen wir auch an Orten vorbei die auf unseren Plan standen ...bei unsern nächsten besuch werd ich mich mal bei dir melden !

Mfg Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## logan777 (7. Juni 2011)

hej,

ich werde demnächste ne runde mit meiner freundin drehen (ausgangspunt ist wernigerode). ich möchte ihr das "freeriden" ein bischen schmackhaft machen. da ich aber kein lokal bin und nur ab und zu im harz fahre, wollt ich euch mal fragen ob ihr mir nen strecke empfehlen könnt?! 
sollte nicht all zu lang sein, vllt so bis 20 km. schön wäre eine flowige strecken, bergab (bergauf zuvor natürlich) und technisch ein wenig anspruchsvoller als nen 
normaler wanderweg.

@hasifisch: diese vatertagsrunde gefällt mir ganz gut, passt auch von der länge.
wie schaut die strecke aus? suche halt eher nen schönen trail, als nen wanderweg oder forstweg/waldautobahnen...

gruß

logan


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juni 2011)

logan777 schrieb:


> [email protected]: diese vatertagsrunde gefällt mir ganz gut, passt auch von der länge.
> wie schaut die strecke aus? suche halt eher nen schönen trail, als nen wanderweg oder forstweg/waldautobahnen...


 
Vatertagsrunde ist nicht ganz stimmig, ich bin quasi unspaßige Abkürzungen gefahren...
Besser ist die:
Trails mit Siggi
Die Einstiege in die Trails sind nicht immer ganz leicht. Zum Wendelstieg geht es vor der Triangelhütte parallel zum Herrmannsweg rechts in den Wald.
Die Steingleie ist sehr versteckt, kurz davor auf der linken Seite ist eine Gedenktafel neben dem Weg engelassen, kurz danch geht es rechts runter.
Die Trails sind meist flowig, aber nicht zu leicht, teilweise ausgewaschen, mit Wurzeln etc pp. Und passt auf die Tannenzapfen auf, die in den Rinnen liegen...


----------



## giles (7. Juni 2011)

Welcher ist eigentlich der schönste Weg den Brocken hinauf ??

Wollen eventuell am Sa oder Mo hinauf.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Welcher ist eigentlich der schönste Weg den Brocken hinauf ??
> 
> Wollen eventuell am Sa oder Mo hinauf.


 
Brocken zu Pfingsten? Viel Spaß beim Dauerklingeln und Permanentslalom...
Es gibt keinen komplett schönen Weg hinauf. Wo startet ihr denn?


----------



## giles (7. Juni 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Brocken zu Pfingsten? Viel Spaß beim Dauerklingeln und Permanentslalom...
> Es gibt keinen komplett schönen Weg hinauf. Wo startet ihr denn?



Schierke, Elbingerode oder Braunlage, dass hängt von der Unterkunft ab. Ich tendiere zu Meisdorf, dann also von Elbingerode aus. Meinst du wir sollten auf nächstes WE verschieben ?? Bissel Spass wollen wir schon haben. Ansonsten würden wir das Selketal unsicher machen.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Schierke, Elbingerode oder Braunlage, dass hängt von der Unterkunft ab. Ich tendiere zu Meisdorf, dann also von Elbingerode aus. Meinst du wir sollten auf nächstes WE verschieben ?? Bissel Spass wollen wir schon haben. Ansonsten würden wir das Selketal unsicher machen.


 
Ich würde mir den Harz und gaaanz speziell den Brocken auf gar keinen Fall und überhaupt nicht an einem langen Feiertagswochenende geben, wenn ich alternativ planen könnte. Spaß ist das dann nämlich nicht...
Von Elbingerode aus wäre streckentechnisch ganz angenehm, ihr könntet zum Beispiel auf der Rückfahrt von Schierke nach Elend das Elendstal fahren, sehr schön. Dann weiter auf Strecken vorbei an Mandelholz, Königshütte.
Vom Brocken runter, wenn man es nach Schierke krachen lassen will, auf jeden Fall die alte Bobbahn nehmen!


----------



## giles (7. Juni 2011)

Okay, dann melde ich mich nächste Woche mal bei Dir per PM (falls es nichts ausmacht). Zuviele Leute verderben den Spass, da hast du recht. Zur angenehmen Strecke würden wir tendieren. Halt Flachländer  Mit der Bahn können wir ja dann nen Tagestrip machen.

Dann wird dieses WE nur "getourt" rund um Maisdorf.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juni 2011)

giles schrieb:


> Okay, dann melde ich mich nächste Woche mal bei Dir per PM (falls es nichts ausmacht)...


 
Kannst du gern machen, gar kein Problem. Wenn es um Wege geht, wäre es schön, hier alles offen zu bequatschen, dann können andere auch profitieren. Ich glotze hier auch jeden Tag rein...
Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes WE im Harz (den ich Samstag für Pfingsten nach drei Hochzeiten [Fotograf] fluchtartig verlassen werde)...


----------



## giles (7. Juni 2011)

Auch öffentlich kein Problem, gerade deine Sig erst gelesen 

Viel Spass beim Paparazzi(en)


----------



## Nothing85 (9. Juni 2011)

also werd mal nen abbo machen von dem thread  und bei der nächsten tour bin ich dabei wenn es zeitlich passt bin ja ruck zuck da mit dem auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (9. Juni 2011)

Willkommen im thread!

Also über Pfingsten ist der Harz tabu - ist dann eher wie Freeriden in der Fußgängerzone...
Das WE darauf, am 18./19. Juni können wir wieder eine große Trailrunde planen.
Ansonsten: wer es zeitlich so zwischen 17:00 und maximal 21:00 Uhr in der Woche schafft - immer Bescheid geben, da kann man sicher mal eine Runde zusammen drehen!



Nothing85 schrieb:


> also werd mal nen abbo machen von dem thread  und bei der nächsten tour bin ich dabei wenn es zeitlich passt bin ja ruck zuck da mit dem auto


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Juni 2011)

naja da sollte ich doch mal zeit finden wie gesagt muss maximal unter der woche bis 17uhr arbeiten und we hab ich meist immer frei es sei denn ich bin mit der band unterwegs...
jetzt über pfingsten is mir schon bewusst und das nächste we gehört schon meiner freundin aber danach die woche wäre schön wenn wir was auf die beine stellen können!
gruß


----------



## Nothing85 (13. Juni 2011)

also am Mittwoch wär ich für eine Feierabendrunde bereit ab 16:30uhr bis 20uhr hab ich Zeit


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Juni 2011)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> also am Mittwoch wär ich für eine Feierabendrunde bereit ab 16:30uhr bis 20uhr hab ich Zeit


 
Hallöchen,
ausgerechnet morgen wird es bei mir nichts - muss höchstwahrscheinlich arbeiten und wenn nicht muss ich feiern...


----------



## Nothing85 (16. Juni 2011)

Hey Hasifisch, 
wegen nächster Woche...also ich hätte Dienstag (ab 16Uhr), Donnerstag(ab15Uhr), Freitag(ab15Uhr) und Samstag(ganzen Tag) Zeit..
Wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Juni 2011)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hey Hasifisch,
> wegen nächster Woche...also ich hätte Dienstag (ab 16Uhr), Donnerstag(ab15Uhr), Freitag(ab15Uhr) und Samstag(ganzen Tag) Zeit..
> Wie siehts bei dir aus?


 
Wir können auf jeden Fall mal den Dienstag ins Auge nehmen - ich würde sagen, ab 17:00 Uhr, das sollte bei mir sicher sein.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. Juni 2011)

wäre eventuell nächstes we mal wieder dabei,wenn genug leute aus md mitkommen und meine teile bis dahin endlich da sind.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juni 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> wäre eventuell nächstes we mal wieder dabei,wenn genug leute aus md mitkommen und meine teile bis dahin endlich da sind.


 
Ich drücke dir die Daumen bezüglich der Teile.
Nächstes WE eher Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich wär auch dabei



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nächstes WE eher Samstag oder Sonntag?



Du weißt doch wie das mit mir und meinem Chauffeur ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (19. Juni 2011)

Also wenn, dann würde ich Sonntag fahren. Samstag wird nichts werden, am Sonntag wird das Wetter entscheiden.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juni 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> ...Du weißt doch wie das mit mir und meinem Chauffeur ist


Immer noch nicht unter kontrolle... 



Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Also wenn, dann würde ich Sonntag fahren. Samstag wird nichts werden, am Sonntag wird das Wetter entscheiden.


 
Deal!


----------



## Nothing85 (20. Juni 2011)

Steht die Feierabendrunde für Morgen noch?
Wenn ja wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen?
grüße


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Juni 2011)

sonntag(so wies jonas und dingd´sda planen) find ich schultechnisch immer ********...

und alleine fahr ich nicht;D

erstmal auf teile hoffen.


----------



## Nothing85 (20. Juni 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> sonntag(so wies jonas und dingd´sda planen) find ich schultechnisch immer ********...
> 
> und alleine fahr ich nicht;D
> 
> erstmal auf teile hoffen.



Ich wär auch für Samstag da wäre ich dann auch noch dabei. Sonntag ist Ruhetag und gehört der Freundin


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Juni 2011)

es ging eher um die zugfahrkarte von magdeburg nach wernigerode,die ich mir nur mit 5 leuten zusdammen leisten möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (20. Juni 2011)

Wenn wir nur 3 Leute sind, fahren wir nicht mit dem Zug, sondern mit dem Auto 
Mit der Schule seh ich auch kein Problem, wir waren bis jetzt eigendlich immer rechtzeitig zum Sandmännchen zu Hause, so dass man am Montag ausgeschlafen ist 
Ich hab mich jedenfalls nie von der Schule davon abhalten lassen, am Sonntag was zu unternehmen und "Dings'da" (  ) wahrscheinlich auch nicht


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (20. Juni 2011)

Dingsda hält es außerdem für illusorisch, auf fünf Leute zu hoffen. Keine Ahnung, warum es am ersten Mai so super geklappt hatte...
Mir ist der Sonntag außerdem lieber, hab da einfach reichlich Zeit.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juni 2011)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Steht die Feierabendrunde für Morgen noch?
> Wenn ja wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen?
> grüße


 
Ja, können wir machen. Ein paar schöne flowige Singletrails, so ca. 2 Stunden?

Wegen WE: bei mir sieht es diesen Sa schlecht aus, da könnte ich wirklich sicher erst ab 14:30 - 15:00 Uhr.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (20. Juni 2011)

also wenns mitm auto losgeht kein prolem,solange dings`da mich mitnehmen würde.und ding dong meine teile liefert.


wann solls denn sonntag dann losgehen?

ich hätte bock auf singletrails,schön lang und flowig, die auch ruhig rauf und runter gehen dürfen,hab ja jetz ne variostützedann noch nen bissel was technisches...eigentlich alles mal durch,um das rad auzuprobieren


----------



## Nothing85 (20. Juni 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja, können wir machen. Ein paar schöne flowige Singletrails, so ca. 2 Stunden?



Gut gut wann und wo?


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juni 2011)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Gut gut wann und wo?


 
Kennst du dich ein wenig aus in Wernigerode?
Es gibt einen Parkplatz am Lustgarten, gegenüber vom Marstall. Straße heißt auch "Am Lustgarten". Würde sagen, 17:00 Uhr dort.


----------



## Nothing85 (20. Juni 2011)

Gut werd dann da sein....!
Schick mir mal zur Sicherheit mal deine Handynr. als PN falls ich es doch nicht finden sollte aber laut google map kann man da nicht viel falsch machen
Ich freu mich bis morgen....


----------



## luk! (20. Juni 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Dingsda hält es außerdem für illusorisch, auf fünf Leute zu hoffen. Keine Ahnung, warum es am ersten Mai so super geklappt hatte...
> Mir ist der Sonntag außerdem lieber, hab da einfach reichlich Zeit.



Also Sonntag könnten wir schonmal zu viert sein, ein fünfter wird sich da ja wohl auch noch finden


----------



## Jonas-7596 (20. Juni 2011)

luk! schrieb:


> Also Sonntag könnten wir schonmal zu viert sein, ein fünfter wird sich da ja wohl auch noch finden



Oder auch zu dritt . . .  Radl hat aua, erst mal sehen ob ich bis Sonntag ne Notlösung finde


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (21. Juni 2011)

was denn für ein aua?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (21. Juni 2011)

Schau mal hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529823

Der werte Herr ist sich zu fein, single speed zu fahren 

Warten wir mal ab, ob das Problem bis zum Wochenende behoben ist.
Wann steht bei dir fest, ob du mitkommen kannst / darfst?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (21. Juni 2011)

ich frag heut mal;Dalso auto klappt,dann gibts auf jeden fall kjein finazielles hindernis...und reifen,stütze etc sind heute losgeschickt,kommen denke ich morgen spätestens donnnerstag.


ich hab richtig bock mein rad auszuprobieren,endlich ne gescheite gabel,leicht isses auch und die variostütze ist das schmnkerl oben drauf


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. Juni 2011)

So,

bin Sonntag mit Sicherheit dabei, Rad ist wieder einsatzbereit (bis auf das größte Ritzel), denke das wird auch bis Sonntag so bleiben. Falls nicht, müssen wir bei Hasseröder halt machen, dann hol ich mir nen Fass Bier und geh wandern  

@ Ghost: Auto braucht auch was zu trinken, Sprit kostet das gleiche wie ne Zugfahrt


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (21. Juni 2011)

und damit sxcheitert die sonntagsrunde

das übliche geldproblem,bremsadapter kann ne rechnung so wunderbar platzen lassennaja,dann halt sohlen,will vor meinem bodensee aufenthalt aufjeden gucken wies fährt...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (26. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte mich nur mal wieder für die tolle Tour bedanken. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Und da sie sich recht nah an unserer ersten Tour orientiert hat, konnte man doch einige Lernerfolge entdecken.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. Juni 2011)

War mal wieder ne coole Runde. Mal sehen, mit ein wenig Glück schaff ichs nächstes Wochenende noch mal, aber das zeigt sich erst im laufe der Woche.





Hat wer nen weißen Edding?


----------



## Nothing85 (8. Juli 2011)

Hey Hasifisch...,
bin gestern mit nem KUmpel die Strecke abgefahren war diesmal nicht ganz so anstrengend aber berg hoch hat er mich genau wie du auch abgehängt, dafür berg runter nicht .
Die beiden Spitzkehren im zweiten trail hab ich versucht zu fahren bin nach der ersten schon abgeschmiert  nächste mal schaff ich es aber. 
Und ich wollte mal fragen und zwar hab ich nach der ersten Abfahrt nen weg gesehen der war ausgeschildert mit Tiergarten oder so....lohnt sich der weg und kann man den iwie mit anderen verbinden?
Ich wünsch euch allen ein schönes WE.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juli 2011)

Hi,
schön von dir zu hören!
Die erste Kehre habe ich auch schon fast geschafft und ich werde sie mir demnächst mal richtig vornehmen. Die zweite halte ich für fast unfahrbar - da muss man wohl schon richtig mit Trial-Technik ran, weil für einen Umsetzer hinten das Geländer stört. Es ist m.E. einfach zu eng für ein ganzes Fahrrad...
Wenn du mal wieder Bock hast auf neue Trails - ich bin heute ein paar mit einem Kumpel gefahren, da leckst du dir die Finger!

Am Sonntag gibt es auf jeden Fall wieder eine größere Runde. Es ist auch ein Kumpel dabei, der richtig technische Skills hat und uns mal zeigen wird, wo der Hammer hängt...er ist Tourguide in Garmisch und fährt schon in einer anderen Liga, würde ich meinen...
Zeitpunkt weiß ich noch nicht genau, aber wir starten wohl auf jeden Fall vormittags und
ES GIBT NEUE TRAILS!

Grüße an alle!



Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hey Hasifisch...,
> bin gestern mit nem KUmpel die Strecke abgefahren war diesmal nicht ganz so anstrengend aber berg hoch hat er mich genau wie du auch abgehängt, dafür berg runter nicht .
> Die beiden Spitzkehren im zweiten trail hab ich versucht zu fahren bin nach der ersten schon abgeschmiert  nächste mal schaff ich es aber.
> Und ich wollte mal fragen und zwar hab ich nach der ersten Abfahrt nen weg gesehen der war ausgeschildert mit Tiergarten oder so....lohnt sich der weg und kann man den iwie mit anderen verbinden?
> Ich wünsch euch allen ein schönes WE.


----------



## Nothing85 (8. Juli 2011)

Ja auf jedenfall wär ich für neue Trails offen, muss nächste Woche nur bis 13uhr arbeiten aber Sonntags geht nicht weil der Tag gehört einfach meiner Freundin.
Oder evtl nächsten Samstag da muss sie leider arbeiten.
WIe sieht dein Terminkalender aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (10. Juli 2011)

Na sind alle wieder heile zu Hause angekommen?
Wie sieht es diese Woche aus bei dir Hasifisch?
Ich hätte Donnerstag (ab13uhr), Freitag (ab13Uhr) oder Samstag (ganzen Tag) Zeit wie sieht es bei dir und anderen aus?
Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juli 2011)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Na sind alle wieder heile zu Hause angekommen?
> Wie sieht es diese Woche aus bei dir Hasifisch?
> Ich hätte Donnerstag (ab13uhr), Freitag (ab13Uhr) oder Samstag (ganzen Tag) Zeit wie sieht es bei dir und anderen aus?
> Schönen Sonntag noch


 
War der Hammer heute - bei mir waren es am Ende 48,3 km mit fetten Trails...
Donnerstag sieht bei mir gut aus, das können wir fest machen - sagen wir 15:00 Uhr?


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Juli 2011)

Jup ok ist eingespeichert (Do. 15Uhr Lustgarten)....ich freu mich
bis dann....


----------



## Mindhack (24. Juli 2011)

Hey Garrit !

Na wie siehts aus bei dir am nächsten Wochenende ? Samstag oder Sonntag hätte ich mal wieder Zeit und Lust bisschen die Luft aus meinen Lungen zu lassen ^^

Bin vor 2 Wochen mit einem Kollegen ganz oben gewesen da wo wir letztes Mal gefahren sind, ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie das dort hieß ^^ Also am Beerenstieg jedenfalls bis ganz oben auf den Berg und dann abwärts  War mal wieder super! 2x sind wir hoch an dem Tag, aber beim 2. Mal die Hälfte mit dem Zug hochgefahren 

Wie siehts denn aus bei dir nächstes WE ?

Viele Grüsse Sören


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juli 2011)

Mindhack schrieb:


> ...Bin vor 2 Wochen mit einem Kollegen ganz oben gewesen da wo wir letztes Mal gefahren sind, ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie das dort hieß ^^ ...
> ...Wie siehts denn aus bei dir nächstes WE ?
> 
> Viele Grüsse Sören


 
Hi Sören,

Hohnekopf, Hohnekamm, Leistenklippen oder Hohneklippen...so heißt das da oben alles...
Nächsten Samstag will ich eine größere Runde drehen. Vielleicht kommen noch Magdeburger mit.


----------



## Nothing85 (25. Juli 2011)

Ach man und ich kann schon wieder nicht....ich Verabschiede die Große Kiga Gruppe...die gehen ja bald in die Schule....man man man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juli 2011)

So, mal Neues von mir...
Hier eines meiner Highlights diese Saison bis jetzt - die ganzen technisch anspruchsvollen Trails bei ordentlichem Regen:

Fahrt nach Darlingerode über Himmelpforte, dort Freunde abholen, Auffahrt leichte Strecke über Mönchsbuche und Eschwegestraße zum Glashüttenweg und weiter zur Spinne. Trails vorbei am "Feuerstein" bis zum Bahnparallelweg, den weiter bis zur alten Bobbahne, diesen hoch bis zur Brockenstraße, diese aufwärts vorbei am Urwaldsteig bis zur "Abkürzung", diese dann hinunter und auf der alten Bobbahn nach Schierke. In Schierke links halten, steilen Aufstieg zum Bahnhof, wieder zur Spinne und weiter auf dem Glashüttenweg zum Beerenstieg, Beerenstiegtrail hinab zum Oberen Hohneweg, Abfahrt vorbei am Ottofelsen, Trail am "gelochten Stein" vorbei zum Gasthaus Steinerne Renne. Danach Trail "Kleine Renne" bis Werbat und nach Hause über "Braunes asser" und Hasserode.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qjoqjbsaprxklvej
47km und 1200 Hm bei Regen und kühlem Wetter und anstrengenden Trails...war schön. Heute Abend kommt vielleicht das Video dazu!


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juli 2011)

Dann eine interessante Trailrunde mit zwei Überquerungen des Steinbergskopfes...und dabei bin ich zum erten Mal die steile Treppe am Elversstein gefahren! 

Einstieg Armeleutebergsweg, Trail im Salzbergtal bis Försterplatz, Parkplatz rechts Richtung Steinberg, steile Treppe über Elverstein (erstmalig gefahren!), hoch auf den Steinbergskopf, steilen Trail runter auf den Elverssteinpfad, Drängetal Hangweg hinauf bis Drei Annen, Glashüttenweg, Beerenstieg, Beerenstieg Trail runter bis Eschwegestraße, wieder Beerenstieg hoch bis Von-Eichendorff-Stieg, runter bis Hotel Drei Annen, Abfahrt wieder über Elversstein und Steinbergskopf, Mannsbergtrail, Braunes Wasser, nach Hause

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fxehwqincssctvln


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (29. Juli 2011)

hast du nächste woche innerhalb der woche irgendwann mal vor nen biusschen zu fahren?
ich würde mein rad ger nmal wieder ausführen


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juli 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> hast du nächste woche innerhalb der woche irgendwann mal vor nen biusschen zu fahren?
> ich würde mein rad ger nmal wieder ausführen


 
Das kriegen wir hin, melde dich einfach mal, wenn du eine Zeit parat hast.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (29. Juli 2011)

eigentlich immer;D
hab ja ferien...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (29. Juli 2011)

Dann komm doch morgen nach WR. Jonas und ich wollen auch fahren


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (29. Juli 2011)

ne dieses we noch nicht,hat schon seinen grund dass ich nächste woche geschrieben hab;D

morgen feiern,sonntag auch feiern.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juli 2011)

So, ich schreibe es noch mal hier:
morgen kann ich ab 14:30, dann auch gern bis 19:00 Uhr!
Ich fahre auch fast auf jeden Fall TRAILS TRAILS TRAILS...


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Juli 2011)

Zur großen Trailrunde bei miserablem Wetter über die ganzen Trails zwischen dem Brocken und Wernigerode:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qjoqjbsaprxklvej 
...gibt es hier ein Video:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27109937"]Slippery when wet! on Vimeo[/ame]

Die Action Cam ist sicher nicht schlecht - aber mit der totalen Düsternis an dem Tag war sie in den Waldpassagen doch überfordert, deshalb entschuldigt bitte die dort schlechte Bildqualität. Es war aber streckenweise so duster, das wir dachten, es hätte jemand das Licht ausgeknipst...
Ich habe das Video trotzdem eingestellt, damit ihr euch einen Eindruck von den Strecken machen könnt.
Nur eine Warnung: bei solchen Bedingungen seid vorsichtig! Gerade am Beerenstieg, der Steinernen Renne und der kleinen Renne sind die Steine extrem rutschig, schon wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit hoch ist. Auch kommt die Steilheit des Geländes im Video keinesfalls richtig raus - ihr könnt es erahnen, wenn ihr bei 5 min mal auf mein Bike achtet, wie es am oberen Beerenstieg rutscht und versetzt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Juli 2011)

Hm, wir sind den Beerenstieg nebst Steinerner/Kleine Renne ja auch schon im Herbst bei Dauernässe und Laub (im unteren Teil) gefahren, ein 42er Maxxis und keine 2 bar auf dem Vorderrad sowie etwas Gottvertrauen ließen eigentlich keine Probleme aufkommen....
Schönes Video, kriegt man sofort Lust mal wieder Deine Hausstrecken zu besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (31. Juli 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hm, wir sind den Beerenstieg nebst Steinerner/Kleine Renne ja auch schon im Herbst bei Dauernässe und Laub (im unteren Teil) gefahren, ein 42er Maxxis und keine 2 bar auf dem Vorderrad sowie etwas Gottvertrauen ließen eigentlich keine Probleme aufkommen...


 
Naja, 42er Mischung muss man dann aber haben, die ist schon eine andere Liga als z.B. 60a! Kann ich bei den jetzigen Bedingungen rein finanziell nicht fahren, da der Reifen nach spätestens 5 Touren im Eimer ist (hatte ich schon...)
Seid ihr alles gefahren?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (31. Juli 2011)

Nettes Video, Beerenstieg bei Nässe wär mir wahrscheinlich schon zu viel 

Wie hast du die Kamera befestigt? Bei dir sieht man was im gegensatz zu meinem Video


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Juli 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Nettes Video, Beerenstieg bei Nässe wär mir wahrscheinlich schon zu viel
> 
> Wie hast du die Kamera befestigt? Bei dir sieht man was im gegensatz zu meinem Video


 
Ja, ihr hättet auch gestern keinen Spaß gehabt...
Ich kann an meinem Helm total easy einen kleinen Kugelkopf per Unterlegscheibe anbauen.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (31. Juli 2011)

wann soll ich denn diese woche mal vorbeikommen


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Juli 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> wann soll ich denn diese woche mal vorbeikommen


 
Jeden Tag außer Di und Do!
Reicht, wenn du mir einen Tag vorher Bescheid gibst wann du hier bist und wieviel Zeit und Kondition du hast!


----------



## Jonas-7596 (1. August 2011)

Solltest du dich für Mittwoch entscheiden, wär ich bei akzeptablen Wetterverhältnissen geneigt mitzukommen. Zeit hätt ich den ganzen Tag


----------



## Hasifisch (1. August 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Solltest du dich für Mittwoch entscheiden, wär ich bei akzeptablen Wetterverhältnissen geneigt mitzukommen. Zeit hätt ich den ganzen Tag


 
Dann lasst uns das festmachen. Ich kann ab Mittag, also wenn wir uns auf ca. 14:00 Uhr festlegen passt das.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (1. August 2011)

Joa, also von mir aus gerne, holst du uns dann vom Bahnhof ab? Wir würden dann wohl mit dem Zug fahren.
Bringst du dann auch mal deine Kamerahalterung mit? Die würde ich mir gerne mal angucken.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. August 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Joa, also von mir aus gerne, holst du uns dann vom Bahnhof ab? Wir würden dann wohl mit dem Zug fahren.
> Bringst du dann auch mal deine Kamerahalterung mit? Die würde ich mir gerne mal angucken.


 
Geht alles klar. Schickt mir noch die Uhrzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (1. August 2011)

jut,mitteoch 14 uhr ist gebucht


----------



## verano (2. August 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Dann eine interessante Trailrunde mit zwei Überquerungen des Steinbergskopfes...und dabei bin ich zum erten Mal die steile Treppe am Elversstein gefahren!
> 
> Einstieg Armeleutebergsweg, Trail im Salzbergtal bis Försterplatz, Parkplatz rechts Richtung Steinberg, steile Treppe über Elverstein (erstmalig gefahren!), hoch auf den Steinbergskopf, steilen Trail runter auf den Elverssteinpfad, Drängetal Hangweg hinauf bis Drei Annen, Glashüttenweg, Beerenstieg, Beerenstieg Trail runter bis Eschwegestraße, wieder Beerenstieg hoch bis Von-Eichendorff-Stieg, runter bis Hotel Drei Annen, Abfahrt wieder über Elversstein und Steinbergskopf, Mannsbergtrail, Braunes Wasser, nach Hause
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fxehwqincssctvln


 
Gestern Nachmittag gefahren - schöne Runde!! Besonders der Beerenstieg macht Laune.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. August 2011)

Hi, laut Bahn sind wir um 14:21 am Bahnhof.
@ Ghost: 1250 Treffpunkt vorm Hauptbahnhof Magdeburg.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (2. August 2011)

Hinten oder vorne

Ich hab übrigens nen Ticket,du müsstest dann wahrscheinlich ne einzelfahrt nehmen(schülerferienticket)

Bei der trailsauswahl wären Trails mit mäßiger steigung bergauf nicht schlecht,ich hab leider im Moment nur ne stummelstütze;(


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. August 2011)

Vorne, Trails sehen wir vor ort, mal sehen was von meiner Kondition noch übrig ist .


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. August 2011)

War ja trotz des schlechten Wetters ne lustige Runde und Hasi ist auf dem Bike mal wieder abgegangen wie ein Zäpfchen





Ich glaube nicht nur deine Kamera ist bei dem Licht überfordert . . .


@Mr.Vercetti: das ist die Treppe, die wir beim Abbiegen in den falschen Trail gefunden haben . . .

Zum Thema Beerenstieg bei nässe: ich durfte es heute mal ausprobieren und kann es nicht weiterempfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. August 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> War ja trotz des schlechten Wetters ne lustige Runde und Hasi ist auf dem Bike mal wieder abgegangen wie ein Zäpfchen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/948424
> 
> Ich glaube nicht nur deine Kamera ist bei dem Licht überfordert . . .




Aber die Steilheit kommt recht gut rüber...

 



Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> [email protected]: das ist die Treppe, die wir beim Abbiegen in den falschen Trail gefunden haben . . .





Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Beerenstieg bei nässe: ich durfte es heute mal ausprobieren und kann es nicht weiterempfehlen


 
Ja schade, mit dem Regen haben wir so ja nicht gerechnet.
GPS-Track kommt nachher, waren etwas über 50km.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. August 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja schade, mit dem Regen haben wir so ja nicht gerechnet.



Der Rest war ja noch ganz gut fahrbar, etwas anspruchsvoller als bei trockenheit, aber noch gut fahrbar. Nur Beerenstieg war wirklich fies, hast ja selber gesehen, dass im oberen Teil bei mir garnichts ging .
Kann aber auch an den Reifen liegen, Muddy Mary ist halt nicht die beste Wahl für große, glitschige, nasse Steine, obwohl ich jedes Mal aufs neue Überrascht bin, wieviel Biss die Dinger selbst bei Nässe noch haben. Nur halt nicht auf Steinen


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (5. August 2011)

Sag nichts,ich war verdammt froh vorne die muddy zu habem


----------



## Hasifisch (5. August 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Sag nichts,ich war verdammt froh vorne die muddy zu habem


 
Las uns das Thema lieber verdrängen und totschweigen...
Wie ging es dir gestern?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (5. August 2011)

Ich durfte ausschlafen

Nach was zu essen (ich hätte den Pizza-assi umbringen können) und der Pause im zug mit anschliessendem Big Mac bei mcdoof gings wieder einigermassen,hab mich aber abholen lassen


Zum Pizza-assi:

Ich komm rein,nen paar 12 jährige Säufer,alles normal also.nach ca 8 Minuten wurde ich dann gefragt was ich denn hier wolle,ich hab gefragt ob er in (mittlerweile) 20 Minuten zackig ne Pizza und nen Baguette in den Ofen Schieben kann,daraufhin meinte er"Siehste ja wohl selbst dass wir gerade ne grossbestellung (4 Pizzen!!) drinhaben.:kotz:

Naja,zum Glück gabs den Automaten auf dem Bahnsteig noch,dieser hat aber auch noch nerven gekostet.(lange Geschichte...)

Nächstes mal lass ich die blöde Regenbäche Zuhause und Pack 30 Brötchen ein(plus ein hartes ums dem pizza assi an den Kopp zu werfen)


----------



## Hasifisch (5. August 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> ...Zum Pizza-assi:...


 
Das ist ja krass!
Schade, die machen echt lecker Zeug - aber so geht ja mal gar nicht...


----------



## Nothing85 (5. August 2011)

Hi Garrit bin diese Woche von Neinstedt hoch nach Friedrichsbrunn gefahren. von da aus zum hexentanzplatz um dort dann den Hexenstieg runter zu fahren. War sehr sehr gut muss ich sagen....würde dir auch gefallen wenn du es nicht selber schon kennst
Allerdings fahr ich sowas immer erst nach Feierabend gegen Abend, dann sind keine Wanderer unterwegs

euch allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Hasifisch (6. August 2011)

Hexenstieg weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob ich den schion gefahren bin. Ich kenne nur von vor Jahren den (damals eigentlich für Biker verbotenen) Wanderweg an der Bode nach Thale - ein Traum!
Muss demnächst mal wieder auf den Plan...



Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hi Garrit bin diese Woche von Neinstedt hoch nach Friedrichsbrunn gefahren. von da aus zum hexentanzplatz um dort dann den Hexenstieg runter zu fahren. War sehr sehr gut muss ich sagen....würde dir auch gefallen wenn du es nicht selber schon kennst
> Allerdings fahr ich sowas immer erst nach Feierabend gegen Abend, dann sind keine Wanderer unterwegs
> 
> euch allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## g.nick (7. August 2011)

Nach der Steingleie (Singletrail runter zum Voigtstieg) haben wir versucht, den Seilbahnstieg hochzuschieben (ging) und runterzufahren (ging nicht...) - ist einfach eine Nummer zu dick für uns, nur 270° Kehren auf losem Untergrund mit Stufen und alles steil!

Aha! Bin ich grade gefahren, ging super! Fein mit Hinterradversetzen 
Gibts hier noch mehr solche Trails??? Gerne auch länger...


----------



## g.nick (7. August 2011)

Seilbahnstieg ist fahrbar und zwar komplett  
...runter meine ich natürlich...
Ist aber ein schöner Trail, gibts hier mehr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (12. August 2011)

Ich habe vor demnächst von Wernigerode auf den Brocken zu fahren. Was ist denn da der schönste Weg Hoch und wieder Runter (der mit einem HT fahrbar ist)?


----------



## Hasifisch (12. August 2011)

AlexR schrieb:


> Ich habe vor demnächst von Wernigerode auf den Brocken zu fahren. Was ist denn da der schönste Weg Hoch und wieder Runter (der mit einem HT fahrbar ist)?


 
Hallo,
der für mich schönste Weg hoch ist eigentlich der über Schierke, Sandbrink, dann Wechsel auf die andere Bachseite auf den Königsweg und den letzten Anstieg den Goetheweg hoch bis zum letzten Stück Brockenstraße. Dann noch schön Touristenslalom...
Diese Auffahrt ist aber alternativ zur gähnend langweiligen und überlaufenen Brockenstraße die angenehmste Variante.
Willst du es dir richtig geben fährst du den Kolonnenweg hoch (vom Scharfenstein aus Richtung Norden), ein brutaler Anstieg mit unangenehmen Bodenbelag, aber permanent schöner Sicht. Als Kompromiss aus Richtung Ilsetal/Stempelsbuche die Herrmannstraße bis auf den Kolonnenweg und dann diesen hoch.
Runter ist für ein HT kompliziert. Die schönste Strecke (aus meiner Enduro-Fahrer Sicht) ist die alte Bobbahn nach Schierke, da kann man - immer mit Rücksicht auf die Wanderer - es richtig krachen lassen, springen etc. Aber sicher nur mit Fully.
Am besten ihr fahrt wieder Goetheweg/Königsweg/Sandbrink zurück (sehr schöne Strecke, vielleicht vorher noch eine Runde um den Eckerstausee), den sonst sind die Wege extrem schwer und rumpelig oder halt langweilig.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. August 2011)

Was ist "die Treppe links am Gasthaus Renne"?
Ich fahre ständig in der Gegend Steinerne Renne, weiß aber nicht, was du meinst...


----------



## AlexR (12. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise . Ich werde mir die Wege mal alle auf der Karte zusammensuchen.

Mal sehen ob ich da oben überhaupt ankomme. Habe erst wieder seit einer Woche eine Rad und muss erst einmal wieder in Form kommen :


----------



## Hasifisch (12. August 2011)

AlexR schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hinweise . Ich werde mir die Wege mal alle auf der Karte zusammensuchen.
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich da oben überhaupt ankomme. Habe erst wieder seit einer Woche eine Rad und muss erst einmal wieder in Form kommen :


 
Oha, dann überlege, ob du wirlkich von WR aus fahren willst. Weiß ja nicht, wie deine Grundkondition ist, aber mit 40-50km und 1500 Hm musst du rechnen. Wenn von WR, dann auf jeden Fall den Bahnparallelweg, wie cxfahre geschrieben hat, bis Drei Annen und immer stur den Glashüttenweg entlang bis vorbei am Trudenstein und zur nächsten Hütte. Ab hier dann: wenn du gern technische Trails fährst, gibt es dann sehr schöne Wege am "Schierker Feuerstein" zum Schierker Bahnhof runter. Von dort dann wieder den Bahnparalelweg bis zur Bobbahn und dann diese hoch (kurzes schweres Stück) und per Brockenstraße die letzten 5 oder 6 km bis zum Brocken. Nicht die schönste Strecke, aber die leichteste.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (12. August 2011)

AlexR schrieb:


> Ich habe vor demnächst von Wernigerode auf den Brocken zu fahren. Was ist denn da der schönste Weg Hoch und wieder Runter (der mit einem HT fahrbar ist)?



mit einem ht kann man alles fahren


----------



## cxfahrer (12. August 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Was ist "die Treppe links am Gasthaus Renne"?
> Ich fahre ständig in der Gegend Steinerne Renne, weiß aber nicht, was du meinst...



richtung bahnhof steinerne renne kann man ja oben vom forstweg aus gesehen rechts des baches runter (die heftige Treppe) oder wenn man sich auf dem forstweg richtung gasthaus hält dann kurz drauf dort rechts runter, das sah mir beim hochtragen recht leicht aus, das meinte ich mit links (vom bach).

@alexR: wenn du dich für so unfit hältst, entweder mit dem auto bis schierke fahren, oder wenn bahn, dann die hsb bis schierke bahnhof hoch fahren! spart nervige forstweghöhenmeter.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> richtung bahnhof steinerne renne kann man ja oben vom forstweg aus gesehen rechts des baches runter (die heftige Treppe) oder wenn man sich auf dem forstweg richtung gasthaus hält dann kurz drauf dort rechts runter, das sah mir beim hochtragen recht leicht aus, das meinte ich mit links (vom bach).
> 
> @alexR: wenn du dich für so unfit hältst, entweder mit dem auto bis schierke fahren, oder wenn bahn, dann die hsb bis schierke bahnhof hoch fahren! spart nervige forstweghöhenmeter.


 
Also:
in Fließrichtung rechts der Steinernen Renne, vom Gasthaus bis zum Bahnhof, ist der eigentlich Wanderweg "Steinerne Renne". Der ist m.W. richtig schwer, bin ihn aber seit Jahren nicht mehr gegangen oder gefahren. Wird mal Zeit.
Der andere Weg ist der Pfad an der "kleinen Renne". Er ist auch eher schwer, sollte aber für jeden halbwegs technisch fitten Biker 90% fahrbar sein. "Leicht" ist er definitiv nicht, wenn man ihn komplett fahren will......aber das ist natürlich eine Frage der Definition, wäre quasi eine "blaue" Piste oder "S2". Achtung: die Steine dort in der Gegend sind sofort glitschig, wenn nur die Luftfeuchtigkeit hochgeht!


----------



## cxfahrer (12. August 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also:
> in Fließrichtung rechts der Steinernen Renne, vom Gasthaus bis zum Bahnhof, ist der eigentlich Wanderweg "Steinerne Renne". Der ist m.W. richtig schwer, bin ihn aber seit Jahren nicht mehr gegangen oder gefahren. Wird mal Zeit....
> 
> die Steine dort in der Gegend sind sofort glitschig, wenn nur die Luftfeuchtigkeit hochgeht!



ohja
wir haben befahrungen der renne (rechts) schon oft deswegen abgebrochen - war selbst tragenderweise zu heftig. 
aber sind schon einige komplett ohne fuss raus durch (bei trockenheit). 
mir fehlt noch das stück vorm brückchen die bewussten 10 meter. wenn ich die mal durchhab, muss ich da nicht mehr hin  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (12. August 2011)

ich bin auch mal mit ein Paar Studienkollegen auf den Brocken gefahren, denke der Weg den wir genommen haben müsste der erstgenannte von cxfahrer gewesen sein und der ließ sich auch ganz fluffig von den nicht Mtb-lern befahren, also mit einem Hardtail keinerlei Problem. Runter sind wir ein Stück Brockenstraße und den Bahnparallelweg, alles kein Thema mit dem Hardtail. Wenn du allerdings etwas fahrtechnik beherrscht würd ich aber zumindest bergab die Wege von Hasifisch nehmen, die sind schon anspruchsvoll aber machen wesentlich mehr Spaß als das Forstautobahngebolze.

@ Ghost: war das grade Selbstironie ?


----------



## Hasifisch (12. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...aber sind schon einige komplett ohne fuss raus durch (bei trockenheit). ..


 
Also da muss ich mal wieder hin...war das letze Mal in den 90ern auf der Seite und habe es damals aus Sicht der damaligen Fahrradtechnik gesehen - und das meint das was ich unterm Hintern hatte genau wie das, was ich fahrtechnisch drauf hatte...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. August 2011)

Fully oder HT ist auf diesen Wegen kaum ein Unterschied. Wenns läuft ist das Fully schneller, aber in den ekligen Schlüsselstücken kann man durchaus mit einem leichteren/wendigerem HT besser klarkommen.     
Wird der Weg (flußabwärts rechts) ab Brücke Gasthaus Steinerne Renne irgenwann etwas milder? Wir wollten mal dort weiterfahren, aber da bleibt man ständig hängen, fahren war das nicht mehr. Da war die Neugier schnell erloschen und wir sind lieber die "Kleine Renne" gefahren.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. August 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Fully oder HT ist auf diesen Wegen kaum ein Unterschied. Wenns läuft ist das Fully schneller, aber in den ekligen Schlüsselstücken kann man durchaus mit einem leichteren/wendigerem HT besser klarkommen...


 
Sehe ich auch so. Geometrie ist wichtig, ein CC-Racer mit 15cm Vorbau hat natürlich verloren.



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Wird der Weg (flußabwärts rechts) ab Brücke Gasthaus Steinerne Renne irgenwann etwas milder? Wir wollten mal dort weiterfahren, aber da bleibt man ständig hängen, fahren war das nicht mehr. Da war die Neugier schnell erloschen und wir sind lieber die "Kleine Renne" gefahren.


 
Aus meiner (spärlichen) Erinnerung wird er unten schon "milder", bleibt aber schwierig.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. August 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ... mitfahrer hats mal bei ~40 kmh gleich zwei durchschläge beschert - also ganz lustig...


 
Gute Einstellung...
Nur mal zur Info: das letzte Stück vom Weg ganz oben vor der Brücke zum Gasthaus, bist du oder ein Kumpel das schon mal komplett bis zum Niveau der Brücke gefahren - also auch das letzte steile Treppending oder seitlich davon? Und kennt ihr die wunderschöne Anfahrt am "Gelochten Stein" entlang aus Richtung Ottofelsen?


----------



## Kasebi (12. August 2011)

Also wer die Renne runter fährt, vor dem ziehe ich meinen Hut bzw Helm. Mir wäre das ein paar Nummern zu heftig.Ich werde halt langsam aber sicher alt. Naja und bergab war noch nie so mein Ding. Deswegen auch meine Frage eher am Rande. Hohneklippen geht da was? Zum Bsp der Beerenstieg. Ich kenne die Ecke daoben nur aus dem Winter wenn ich mich da immer einsam und verlassen ohne Ski oder Schneeschuhe durchgekämpft habe.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. August 2011)

Gebohrter Stein - natürlich! Das letzte Stück vor der Steinernen Renne (ab Wegquerung Hippeln, mit den kleinen Treppchen) kann man ja mal richtig heizen.
Ich war ziemlich oft im Karlshaus und habe beim Wandern immer große (Radfahrer-)Augen bekommen und mir so von den Leistenklippen bis Kleine Renne meine Idealroute gebastelt, ohne zu ahnen, daß dies eine halbwegs bekannte Strecke ist. Habe die immer meinen Mitfahrern als Geheimtip gepriesen....
Sind mal mit ganz normalen Rädern von der Endurothon-Besichtigungsrunde Schierke über den Beerenstieg gefahren (o.k., es war trocken): das ging stellenweise besser als mit den schweren Karren.....


----------



## Hasifisch (12. August 2011)

Schöne Erfahrungssammlung hier!
Das steile Stück an der Renne vor der Brücke ist mein aktuelles Projekt, habe mir schon die Linie angesehen, aber leider war es in letzter Zeit immer zu feucht. Und dann werde ich mal geradeaus weiter fahren und mir die Steinerne Renne vornehmen.
Gestern bin ich zum ersten Mal den Pfarrstieg gefahren - lag immer am Weg und wurde ignoriert - absoluter Traum! Gut fahrbar.
Dann das obere Stück Beerenstieg, also direkt von der Leistenklippe zur ersten Querung - ebenfalls super fahrbar, hatte ich schwer in Erinnerung, ist es gar nicht, sondern sehr spaßig. Und schöne Aussicht da oben...
Im Anschluss fahre ich gern den "Von-Eichendorf-Stieg", das ist aber ein super Downhill für potente Fullys...


----------



## AlexR (12. August 2011)

Die Steinere Renne runter bin ich mal gelaufen. Das mit dem Bike Respekt  . 

Ich werde mir mal alle Vorschläge anschauen und mit auf Tour nehmen. Dann wird je nach Zustand entscheiden welchen Aufstieg ich wähle. Kondi wird nicht so schlecht sein, in der Ebene schaffe ich auch locker die doppelte Strecke nur bin ich mein Lebtag nie mehr als max. 300 HM auf einmal gefahren


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. August 2011)

Der Einstieg in dies letzte Stück vor der Brücke ist gar nicht schwer, wenn man da mal reinkommt, fährt es sich wie von allein (das ist ernst gemeint). War dann auch überrascht, als auf einmal die letzten zwei Meter vor mir lagen. Da geht es gut runter, wenn man oben hängen bleibt, fällt man tiefer. Habe verweigert, hatte aber auch nur 'ne Halbschale auf und Knieschoner an. War vielleicht auch besser so, obwohl es nicht wirklich schwer ist....Kopfsache, na ja.
Als Trost für Einsteiger: im Brockengebiet (bzw. Westharz) gibts viele schöne und zahmere Strecken, fragt Hasifisch. Außerdem muss ich gestehen, daß sowas wie Beerenstieg schlaucht, nach zwei Abfahrten bin ich eher breit, ist also nicht Tourenfahren im klassischen Sinn.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. August 2011)

AlexR schrieb:


> ...Kondi wird nicht so schlecht sein, in der Ebene schaffe ich auch locker die doppelte Strecke nur bin ich mein Lebtag nie mehr als max. 300 HM auf einmal gefahren


 
Gaaanz vorsichtig...ein paar MDler können ein Lied davon singen!
Du kannst einen Kilometer mit Harzanstieg gut gegen 2-5km in der Ebene vegleichen! Nimm besser erst mal den Parkplatz Drei Annen als Startpunkt und fahre dann den Glashüttenweg hoch.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. August 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Der Einstieg in dies letzte Stück vor der Brücke ist gar nicht schwer, wenn man da mal reinkommt fährt es sich wie von allein (das ist ernst gemeint). War dann auch überrascht, als auf einmal die letzten zwei Meter vor mir lagen. Da geht es gut runter, wenn man oben hängen bleibt, fällt man tiefer. Habe verweigert, hatte aber auch nur 'ne Halbschale auf und Knieschoner an. War vielleicht auch besser so, obwohl es nicht wirklich schwer ist....Kopfsache, na ja.


 
Das "Reinkommen" geht bei mir ganz sicher, wenn es trocken ist, das ist keine Herausforderung. Es sind halt die letzten zwei Meter, und die sind nicht ohne, weil entweder ein dicke Stufe drin oder ein sehr rumpelige und sehr steile Treppe ohne guten Auslauf...und vor allem alles recht hart ringsherum...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (12. August 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Gaaanz vorsichtig...ein paar MDler können ein Lied davon singen!



Yup, höhenmeter machen die ganze Sache ein klein wenig anstrengender, ne 70 oder 80km Tour im Flachland ist nicht halb so anstrengend, wie eine 35km 1500hm Tour im Harz.

Von daher würd ich auch entweder vom Parkplatz starten oder den Brocken als Tagestour einplanen. Mit ein paar Pausen ging letzteres auch mit recht untrainierten Studienkollegen, allerdings waren wir wirklich den ganzen Tag unterwegs.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. August 2011)

Die Höhenmeter gehen eventuell noch (je nach Trainingszustand), aber wenn man nur  schwere Wege bergab fährt, kann man sich eigentlich nie erholen, man merkt es nach einer Weile. Zur Not lieber dann umplanen und etwas moderatere Wege runter fahren.


----------



## AlexR (13. August 2011)

So da meine Freundin heute keine Zeit für mich hatte habe mich gleich heute auf dem Weg gemacht um einfach mal zu probieren wie weit ich komme. 

Hinweg über Bahnparallelweg -> Glashüttenweg -> Brockenstraße Ging erstaunlich gut habe glaube 2 1/2 Stunden inkl. zweimal verfahren gebraucht. Nur das letzte Stück Brockenstraße ab dem Bahnübergang war recht heftig.

Rückweg war eine Fehlentscheidung bin den Goetheweg -> Sandbrinkstraße runter. Da hat es mich dann lang gelegt. Die Steine hier im Harz sind echt rutschig wenn es feucht ist. Dank Helm habe ich nur paar Kratzer im Gesicht und dem Bike ist nichts passiert. Vielen Dank an der Stelle nochmal an die Gruppe nach mir die mich aufgelesen und mich desinfiziert hat . Der Weg den Pfarrsteig hoch war eine schlechte Wahl. Der Rest des Weges war dann alt bekannt und schnell hinter mich gebracht. 

Fazit:
Fitness ist nicht so schlecht wie befürchtet dafür die Fahrtechnik wohl schon. Als Flachlandbiker sollte ich noch ganz viel üben.

Edit: laut GPS (das aber paar Aussetzer hatte) 71 Km (das scheint mir recht viel) und 1523 Höhenmeter


----------



## Hasifisch (13. August 2011)

AlexR schrieb:


> ...Rückweg war eine Fehlentscheidung bin den Goetheweg -> Sandbrinkstraße runter. Da hat es mich dann lang gelegt...
> ... Der Weg den Pfarrsteig hoch war eine schlechte Wahl...
> Edit: laut GPS (das aber paar Aussetzer hatte) 71 Km (das scheint mir recht viel) und 1523 Höhenmeter


 
Ähhh...wer hat dir denn empfohlen, den Pfarrst*ie*g *HOCH* zu fahren...
Bin ihn heute mit Forumsfreunden runter, ging (für mich) sehr gut. Beerenstieg haben wir wegen Feuchtigkeit gelassen.
GPS-Angaben stimmen definitiv nicht, kannst so, wie du gefahren bist, mind. 20km und 400 Hm abziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (14. August 2011)

Als ich den Weg hoch stiege habe ich mir das auch durch den Kopf gehen lassen und gemerkt das es sorum niemand erwähnt hat. Naja man lernt dazu .

Ich glaube ihr seit mir dem Weg runter entgegengekommen. Ich stand da mal fluchend am linken Wegesrand und habe mich über meine suboptimale Wegwahl geärgert


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (14. August 2011)

ich hätte diese woche mal wieder lust,leider ist meien stütze immernoch nicht da,deswegen wär ein etwas kürzere runde als das letzte mal nicht schlecht(ich weerde mich zwar nochmal um einen übergang bemühen...)


----------



## jammerlappen (15. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

am kommenden Wochenende werden wir nach Ilsenburg fahren und dort übernachten. Mit anderen Worten: was geht an beiden Tagen in der Gegend?
Ich denke, dass bis +/-50km und +/-1.500hm alles im grünen Bereich ist und auch bergab sind wir schonmal gefahren 
Wieviele "wir" sind kann ich noch nich sagen, aber ich bin in jedem Fall da!!!

Also, habt Ihr Lust auf gemeinsame Touren?

Gruß Jammerlappen


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (15. August 2011)

Sattelstütze ist Auf dem weg,also bin ich auch für ne Tour zu haben!


----------



## Nothing85 (15. August 2011)

Tag, wer lust hat kann morgen von Quedlinburg über Bad Suderode hoch nach Friedrichsbrunn, Hexentanzplatz wieder runter nach Thale und wieder zurück nach Quedlinburg mit fahren... (so gegen 16Uhr wollen wir starten)
Wer Lust hat kann sich ja nochmal per PM melden.
schönen Montag noch....


----------



## Hasifisch (18. August 2011)

Hallo,

soviel Zeit werde ich am WE leider nicht haben. Ilsenburg ist aber generell ein guter Ausgangspunkt.
Wenn ihr so richtig an eure Grenzen kommen wollt, fahrt ihr bis zur Rangerstation am Scharfenstein (einfach über Ilsetal) und dann den Kolonnenweg zum Brocken hoch...das hat fast alpinen Charakter.
Von dort habt ihr alle Möglichkeiten, ich würde schon eine Runde um den Eckerstausee empfehlen und zur Abfahrt dann Stempelsbuche/Bremer Weg (Pfad rechts an der Ilse herunter), dort aber nur wenn es schon gegen Abend geht, sonst ist der am WE einfach zu voll und dadurch zu eng.



jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> am kommenden Wochenende werden wir nach Ilsenburg fahren und dort übernachten. Mit anderen Worten: was geht an beiden Tagen in der Gegend?
> Ich denke, dass bis +/-50km und +/-1.500hm alles im grünen Bereich ist und auch bergab sind wir schonmal gefahren
> ...


----------



## jammerlappen (18. August 2011)

Hmmm Schade,

hast Du evtl GPS-Tracks für ne Runde an beiden Tagen? Gerne auch mit technischen Trails runter. Und wir könnten uns ja auch auf ne kleinere tour verabreden und dann alleine weiterfahren...
Abgesehen davon: treibt sich sonst wer rum und hat Lust auf ne Tour?

Gruss Jammerlappen


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (18. August 2011)

Ich plane am Samstag ne Runde ab WR Richtung Alte Bobbahn.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. August 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...Gerne auch mit technischen Trails runter. Und wir könnten uns ja auch auf ne kleinere tour verabreden und dann alleine weiterfahren...
> Abgesehen davon: treibt sich sonst wer rum und hat Lust auf ne Tour?...


 


Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich plane am Samstag ne Runde ab WR Richtung Alte Bobbahn.


 
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja irgendwie zusammen fahren, wenn ihr euch auf der Brockenstraße trefft. Ich kann dieses WE wirklich nur Samstag ab ca. 15:30 und fahre dann auch eher eine kleine Runde.
Muss vom Österreich-Erlebnis erst mal runterkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. August 2011)

Also ich würde Samstag auch wohl mitfahren(also morgen),
Fährt der Herr vercetti mit dem Auto oder fahren alle gemeinsam geschlossen Bahn?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. August 2011)

Hallo Hasifisch, kannst Du als alter Harzkenner hier weiterhelfen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539458

?


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich plane am Samstag ne Runde ab WR Richtung Alte Bobbahn.


 


Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Also ich würde Samstag auch wohl mitfahren(also morgen),
> Fährt der Herr vercetti mit dem Auto oder fahren alle gemeinsam geschlossen Bahn?


 
Und, seit ihr gefahren?
Ich habe mich gestern Abend von meiner Freundin nach Drei Annen fahren lassen und bin von der Leistenklippe komplett den Beerenstieg, dann Ottofelsen und Kleine Renne gefahren. War teilweise noch recht rutschig, aber ich habe schön "Sektionstraining" gemacht. Ab 18 Uhr ist man ziemlich allein im Wald...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (21. August 2011)

War alleine unterwegs. 
Bin anfangs unsere Runde vom letzten Mal gefahren. Also Pfahrstieg, alte Bobbahn hoch und runter (ohne auf die Straße auszuweichen), dann den doofen Weg zum Bahnhof Schierke hoch (inkl. Touristenladung) und dann zum Beerensteig. Der war echt fies, hatte derbe Probleme im oberen Teil.
Dann haben mich meine Ortskenntnisse verlassen, die Trails zur Steineren Renne habe ich net gefunden. Das ende vom Lied war, dass ich alle Höhenmeter auf ner Schotterstraße vernichtet habe.
Trotzdem war es sehr cool.

Heute waren wir auch (kurz) da. Aber das Wetter hat uns nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht...


----------



## tom de la zett (21. August 2011)

Moin, demnächst gehts nen langes WoE nach Wernigerode, um mal wieder die Trails weiter im Osten abzugrasen. Dank Hasifischs Sammlung hab ich schon ein paar, die ich noch nicht kenn und dabei sein müssen.
Aber wir wollen auch einmal die Harzquerung "wagen", d.h. mit Bahn bis Ilfeld und zurück mit dem Radl. Gibt nen Wanderweg "Grünes (Andreas)kreuz", auf dem wohl auch nen Lauf stattfindet. Ist der Weg auch für MTB interessant oder kennt jemand noch Geheimtipps dafür?
Danke für Infos


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2011)

@Mr_Vercetti
Ich hoffe, du hattest wenigstens etwas Spaß...nächstes mal wieder zusammen, habe auch neue Trails im Programm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2011)

@tom,
schwierige Sache...ich vermute mal, es ist der Weg, der für die "Harzquerung" genutzt wird - da sind m.W. teils schon sehr schöne, auch trailige Strecken dabei. Weißt du sicher, ob es um diese Veranstaltung geht?


----------



## jammerlappen (21. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

@ Mr. Vercetti: Schade, dass Du Dich nich gemeldet hast. 

Wir haben das ganze Programm nach Hasifischs Anleitung und mit local-Unterstützung (Danke an dieser Stelle und hoffentlich bis bald auf die "Revanche" im Deister!!!) abgespult.
Mein Kumpel kann aber jetzt noch n Lied von meinem "Geschimpfe" auf dem Weg von der Spinne hoch singen. Beerenstieg mit der Kombination Steinerne Renne war B O M B E ! 
(nebenbei: fahrt ihr das letzte Stück bis zur Brücke vorm Gasthaus komplett?)

So oder so: Würd mich freuen, wenns das näxte mal im September klappt.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (21. August 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @ Mr. Vercetti: Schade, dass Du Dich nich gemeldet hast.



Hatte das so verstanden, dass ihr euch meldet, wenn dein Kumpel nen Treffpunkt vorgeschlagen hat. Wäre cool, wenn es beim nächsten mal klappt.




Hasifisch schrieb:


> @Mr_Vercetti
> Ich hoffe, du hattest wenigstens etwas Spaß...nächstes mal wieder zusammen, habe auch neue Trails im Programm...



Spaß hatte ich auf jeden Fall. War mal ne neue Erfahrung, alleine da rumzugurken. 
Wenn das Wetter passt, sind Jonas und ich am Samstag wieder vor Ort.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. August 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Hatte das so verstanden, dass ihr euch meldet, wenn dein Kumpel nen Treffpunkt vorgeschlagen hat. Wäre cool, wenn es beim nächsten mal klappt.




Ähhhh, wer hat jetzt nochmal wem die Handynummer gegeben?


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...Wir haben das ganze Programm nach Hasifischs Anleitung und mit local-Unterstützung (Danke an dieser Stelle und hoffentlich bis bald auf die "Revanche" im Deister!!!) abgespult.
> Mein Kumpel kann aber jetzt noch n Lied von meinem "Geschimpfe" auf dem Weg von der Spinne hoch singen. Beerenstieg mit der Kombination Steinerne Renne war B O M B E !
> (nebenbei: fahrt ihr das letzte Stück bis zur Brücke vorm Gasthaus komplett?)
> 
> So oder so: Würd mich freuen, wenns das näxte mal im September klappt.


 
Welche Richtung seit ihr von der Spinne hochgefahren? Zur Leistenklippe? Und dann den Beerenstieg von dort oben komplett?
Das Stück an der Steinernen Renne fahre ich bis direkt zur letzten Kante an der Brücke, die Kante (Treppe) ist mein aktuelles Projekt. Seit ihr dann die kleine Renne gefahren?


----------



## jammerlappen (21. August 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Welche Richtung seit ihr von der Spinne hochgefahren? Zur Leistenklippe? Und dann den Beerenstieg von dort oben komplett?




Ich hab nich wirklich Ahnung, da ich in dder Ecke noch nie war. Aber wir sind von der Spinne aus über ne kleine Holzbrücke in einen Trail eingestiegen und dabei von Blaubeerpflückern ausgelacht worden (da sind wir noch gefahren). Irgendwann ging fahren aber beim besten Willen nich mehr schneller als tragen. Dann kamen auch so "Northshore-Elemente" und oben wollt ich meinen Kumpel überreden den Trail wieder runterzumachen, aber dann kam ein local und meinte, wir sollten den Beerenstieg nehmen, haben wir auch mit ihm gemacht. 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das Stück an der Steinernen Renne fahre ich bis direkt zur letzten Kante an der Brücke, die Kante (Treppe) ist mein aktuelles Projekt. Seit ihr dann die kleine Renne gefahren?



Dann haben wir an der Brücke das gleiche Projekt 

Die "kleine Renne" hab ich dann aber komplett genommen...


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...
> Dann haben wir an der Brücke das gleiche Projekt
> 
> Die "kleine Renne" hab ich dann aber komplett genommen...


 
Hast du an der 270° Kehre umgesetzt? Das ist die einzige Stelle, die ich nicht kann, da fehlt mir (noch?) die Technik für. Und Respekt, ich kenne nicht so viele, die unten raus den Absatz vor der letzten Treppe fahren.


----------



## jammerlappen (22. August 2011)

...gute Frage, ich war "on fire" den Tag. Ich bin halt insgesamt nich so lang, von daher laufen die Dinge bei mir manchmal anders, aber versetzen geht sich manches Mal auch aus...

Den "Ausstieg" aus der Renne bin ich einmal mit Einlenken vor der Wurzel und einmal mit Einlenken über die Wurzel gefahren...geht beides


----------



## Hasifisch (22. August 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...Den "Ausstieg" aus der Renne bin ich einmal mit Einlenken vor der Wurzel und einmal mit Einlenken über die Wurzel gefahren...geht beides


Wurzel??? Der Ausstieg aus der "Kleinen Renne" ist eine Treppe! Sicher, das ihr die gefahren seid? Die Kehre, die ich meine, ist an einem Wasserfall und danach geht es steil und steinig runter.


----------



## jammerlappen (22. August 2011)

Treppe is klar , aber die Schwierigkeit is ja vor der Treppe und da kommt links die Wurzel ins Spiel. An die Kehre kann ich mich aber tatsächlich nich erinnern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (22. August 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> @tom,
> schwierige Sache...ich vermute mal, es ist der Weg, der für die "Harzquerung" genutzt wird - da sind m.W. teils schon sehr schöne, auch trailige Strecken dabei. Weißt du sicher, ob es um diese Veranstaltung geht?



ich will das nur mal so fahren. Ich hab nur nen Track gefunden, auf dem nen Lauf von Ilfeld nach Wernigerode bzw. ungekehrt ging. Also bin frei in Streckentipps. Ggf. auch über Beerenstieg und kleine Renne, aber vorher is ja auch noch einiges "unbekanntes Land"


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (23. August 2011)

da morgen mein letzter ferientag ist,und danach das ferienticket ungültig ist,und somit mein nächster wernigerode besuch von meiner finaziellen situation abhängt,würde ich morgen gern nohmal in wr antanzen!

wär das möglich?oder fährt morgen zufällig noch jemand?


----------



## Hasifisch (23. August 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> da morgen mein letzter ferientag ist,und danach das ferienticket ungültig ist,und somit mein nächster wernigerode besuch von meiner finaziellen situation abhängt,würde ich morgen gern nohmal in wr antanzen!
> 
> wär das möglich?oder fährt morgen zufällig noch jemand?


 
Ach ich würde ja gern...aber auf Grund der Krankh... ähh Schwangerschaft  meiner Freundin bin ich jetzt immer ganztägig im Studio und kann erst abends...und für morgen Abend habe ich ein Portraitshooting das länger dauern kann...das wird nix.
Hast du deine Stütze inzwischen?


----------



## Hasifisch (23. August 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ich will das nur mal so fahren...


 
Hatte ich so verstanden...
Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle ruhig den Track so abfahren, weil er m.E. teilweise wirklich über sehr schöne Wege geht, Laufvater Pohl und Konsorten haben sich da richtig gut Gedanken gemacht!
Und wenn du dann in der Ecke Nationalpark/Schierke/Drei Annen bist, hast du ja alle Möglichkeiten, je nach dem, wo du letztlich rauskommen möchtest. Beerenstieg ist immer eine Empfehlung, danach kannst du dich entweder "rechts" halten, Richtung Drei Annen, und per Bahnparallelweg nach WR fahren oder über den Steinbergskopf, oder du fährst links über Ottofelsen/Steinerne Renne.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (23. August 2011)

stütze ist da...

evtl werd ich mal versuchen irgendwie einen von deinen gps karrten auf den ipod zu ziehen...


----------



## Hasifisch (23. August 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Treppe is klar , aber die Schwierigkeit is ja vor der Treppe und da kommt links die Wurzel ins Spiel. An die Kehre kann ich mich aber tatsächlich nich erinnern...


 
Aaalso,
ich war gestern fast nächtens noch mal auf der "kleinen Renne" unterwegs (habe auch ein "Nachtvideo" gemacht, kann ich aber erst nächste Woche bei Vimeo hochladen) und bin mir acuh nach Rücksprache mit einem Kumpel sicher, das du nicht die kleine Renne meinst...
Der Weg "An der kleinen Renne" geht ab von der Forstraße zw. dem Gasthaus Steinerne Renne und dem Parkplatz Steinerne Renne in Wernigerode, die Forststraße ist die Bilstein Chaussee. Du fährst vom Gasthaus 1-2 Minuten Richtung Wernigerode und dann geht rechts der Weg rein, gleich schön verblockt.
Das Ende sind mehrere sehr steile, verblockte und unregelmäßige Treppen und am (schwierigen) Ende hast du zwischen zwei steilen Treppen ein recht böses Zwischenstück. Die letzte Wurzel liegt geschätze 50 Meter vor dem Ende...
Du meinst wohl eher das Stück vor dem Gasthaus, das dann auf den Weg an der Steinerne Renne mündet. Da gibt es m.E. noch keinen Namen für.


----------



## jammerlappen (23. August 2011)

Hätt ich doch mal n Foto gemacht...ich hatte den Apparat schon draussen, aber die Stelle sah durch den Sucher einfach nich spektakulär aus!
Wie dem auch sei: Wir sind vom Gasthaus Steinerne Renne los und dann vom Forstweg in nen Trail abgebogen, der kurz nach dem Einstieg mit nem Stein gefolgt von einer steilen Treppe beginnt. Dann geht es links über ne kleine Brücke übern Bach, dem der Trail dann folgt. Nach dem Trail is rechts ne Sackgasse mit irgendnem Naturdenkmal und links sind wir auf breitren Wegen Richtung Bahnhof Hasserode gefahren.



> Das Ende sind mehrere sehr steile, verblockte und unregelmäßige Treppen und am (schwierigen) Ende hast du zwischen zwei steilen Treppen ein recht böses Zwischenstück.



Und wenn DAS das ist was ich meine, dann ist am Ende des Zwischenstücks quasi in der "Anfahrt" auf die letzte Treppe ein(e) Wurzel(chen)!


----------



## tom de la zett (23. August 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hatte ich so verstanden...
> Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle ruhig den Track so abfahren, weil er m.E. teilweise wirklich über sehr schöne Wege geht, Laufvater Pohl und Konsorten haben sich da richtig gut Gedanken gemacht!
> Und wenn du dann in der Ecke Nationalpark/Schierke/Drei Annen bist, hast du ja alle Möglichkeiten, je nach dem, wo du letztlich rauskommen möchtest. Beerenstieg ist immer eine Empfehlung, danach kannst du dich entweder "rechts" halten, Richtung Drei Annen, und per Bahnparallelweg nach WR fahren oder über den Steinbergskopf, oder du fährst links über Ottofelsen/Steinerne Renne.



juut! So mach wi dat!


----------



## Hasifisch (23. August 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...Und wenn DAS das ist was ich meine, dann ist am Ende des Zwischenstücks quasi in der "Anfahrt" auf die letzte Treppe ein(e) Wurzel(chen)!


 
Das passt alles soweit - nur von dieser blöden Wurzel musst du wegkommen, die verwirrt, denn wenn da eine ist, ist die völlig irrelevant - da sind diverse große Steine!
Was mich wundert ist, das du/ihr die Kehre ohne absteigen/anhalten gefahren seit - Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (23. August 2011)

...ich hoffe ja noch ne gemeinsame Session


----------



## Nothing85 (24. August 2011)

Ich hab nächste Woche Frühdienst, d.h. hab um 12Uhr Feierabend....wer hat Lust und auch Zeit?


----------



## Hasifisch (29. August 2011)

Tagsüber Zeit habe ich _leider_ erstmal dauerhaft nicht mehr...

Haben eine spannende Tour gestern gefahren, hier mal der Link zu GPSIES.COM.
Hier der Text dazu:

Na dann fahren wir mal ganz entspannt ein paar Trails rund um den Hohnekamm, um diesen zu erkunden... 
Morgens schien noch alles so leicht. 
Nachdem mich der Wecker früher als an Arbeitstagen aus dem Bett schmeißt, schaffe ich es trotzdem gerade so, rechtzeitig am Parkplatz Steinerne Renne zu erscheinen. Dabei kann ich erstens feststellen, das das Wetter wirklich schön ist - Sonne und Wolken, etwas windig, schöne Temperatur. Die lange Unterhose hätte es gar nicht gebraucht. Naja, egal. 
Zweitens merke ich erfreut, das ich auch gegen acht Uhr morgens schon recht fit sein kann. 
Am Treffpunkt starte ich dann mit den beiden Magdeburgern zum zweiten Treffpunk. Dazwischen liegt die Bielsteinchaussee, die den Höhenunterschied zwischen Wernigerode und Drei Annen recht brachial überwindet. Ich bin sie schon oft gefahren, deshalb fällt mir das nicht so auf. Nur Mr Vercetti fragt kurz vor oben, wann wir oben sind. Ich sage, wir sind kurz vor oben. 
Am ehemaligen Forsthaus Hanneckenbruch treffen wir uns mit dem letzten Mitfahrer und starten nach der absolut unvermeidlichen und ritualisierten Fachsimpelei über das "Fahrradfahren betreffende Dinge" von Wetter über Bereifung bis Weltfrieden zu unserer eigentlichen Tour. 
Wir fahren dazu wie so oft erstmal die Eschwegestraße/Oberer Hohneweg bis zum Glashüttenweg, diesen hinauf bis zum Abzweig zum Beerenstieg, folgen diesem und quälen uns dann den steilen Anstieg links vom ehemaligen Skilift zum Hohnekamm hinauf. Obwohl wir teils schieben oder uns zumindest bis kurz vor dem Verdampfen reinhängen müssen, ist das der am besten zu befahrende Weg hinauf auf den Kamm! 
Oben folgen wir dem Pfad entlang der Klippen, teils fahrend, teils tragend, bis wir den Einstieg zum "Moorstieg" finden. Diesen bin ich vor einigen Tagen hinaufgekommen und dachte mir, was für ein toller Weg zum Runterfahren. Und das machen wir heute. 
Erst geht es über breite Holzstege mit Stufen dazwischen hinab, danach folgt ein mittelsteiler und mittelschwerer Teil mit Steinen und offenem Boden. Nach weiteren Stegen kommt dann der untere, flachere Teil, der aber fast nur aus ordentlichen Findlingen besteht. Diese sind trotz des feuchten Wetters ganz zu fahren und obwohl es für uns die Erstbefahrung ist, macht er Spaß. Ein absoluter Tip! 
Unten stehe wir wieder auf dem Glashüttenweg und folgen diesem bis zum nächsten Abzweig Richtung Leistenklippe. 
Und jetzt fangen die Verkuste an: ein Schaltwerk hat eine nicht ganz unwichtige Bolzenverbindung verloren und ist schlicht - unbrauchbar! Also ab das Dingens, Kette kürzen, auf kleinen Gang legen und weiter gehts - mühsam. Immer wieder ist die Kette unten und auch das Tempo auf der Geraden ist...naja, nicht so hoch... 
Den Pfad zur Leistenklippe kennen wir schon, er lässt sich, wenn man den ganzen Tag nichts anderes machen will, wahrscheinlich auch fast komplett hoch fahren, aber wir schieben und tragen, da wir noch Kräfte brauchen. Auch diesen Weg werde ich demnächst mal abwärts testen. 
Oben auf dem Kamm halten wir uns links und kämpfen uns über schmale, steinige Pfade bis zum "Treppenstieg" vor, der zweite Weg, den wir heute erkunden wollen. 
Das erweist sich aber als sehr schwieriges und im Sinne der "Suche nach Trails" erfolgloses Unterfangen. Der Weg wäre mit kurzen Schiebepassagen wohl ganz schön - wäre er nicht teilweise im Dreimeter-Rhythmus von massivem Holz in Form ungekippter Fichten blockiert! Dieser schon für Wanderer sehr erschwerende und hinderliche Umstand ist für uns Mountainbiker richtig nervig und hat zumindest mir Muskelkater an eigentlich nicht typischen Körperteilen verpasst. Ich finde es schon beschämend, das es keine Forst- oder "wie auch immer" Behörde mal schafft, hier zwei Leute mit einer Kettensäge ein paar Stunden durch den Weg zu schicken, um den Pfad zu befreien. Wenn es um Holzeinschlag geht, werden richtige Kiesautobahnen angelegt... 
Kurz vor Ende des Abstiegs meint ein entgegenkommender Wanderer, gleich wird es besser. Nun, wir stehen dann auf einem schönen, breiten Forstweg - wirklich "besser" ist das für uns nicht. 
Treppenstieg: lohnt nicht! 
Nachdem wir wieder auf der Eschwegestraße stehen, beschließen wir mit Blick auf das zerstörte Schaltwerk, den Vormittag mit einem lockeren Downhill Richtung Darlingerode abzuschließen und fahren deshalb auf der Foststraße in nordwestliche Richtung. Wir gelangen zur Mönchsbuche und fahren weiter über unmarkierte Forstwege, bis wir mit schönem Blick oberhalb von Darlingerode auf dem Pahnberg stehen. Der leichte Downhill führt erst bis auf den Pahbergs-Hangweg und nach einem kurzen Schwenk nach links geht es wieder rechts herunter bis fast zum Ütschenteich. Und auf diesem letzten Stück kommt dann ein weiterer Verlust: ein kompletter Abriss eines Schaltauges. Auf der letzten Abfahrt. Das muss doch nicht sein! 
Wir verabschieden uns vom Mitfahrer samt Schaltauge - weil er in Darlingerode wohnt, nicht weil wir ihn auf Grund seines Schadens zurücklassen im Wald - und fahren über die Himmelpforte und noch einen kleinen Downhill zurück bis Hasserode. Ich trenn mich von den Magdeburgern, die zu ihrem Auto müssen, und fahre nach einer trotz allem sehr schönen Biketour nach Hause. 
Aber naja, ich hatte ja auch keinen Verlust...

Strecke: 
Trailscouting Leistenklippe: Bielsteinchaussee, Glashüttenweg, Einfahrt Richtung Beerenstieg, Auffahrt Hohnekamm am Skihang, Abfahrt Moorstieg, Glashüttenweg, Aufstieg Hohnekamm, Treppenstieg, Eschwegestraße, Abfahrt  über Mönchsbuche/Himmelpforte 

Und hier ein Bild von den Mitfahrern mitten im Treppenstieg-Wirrwarr:



Sehe gerade, das es vier Schwarz/Weiße Bikes sind..


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (29. August 2011)

Die Runde gestern war schon was besonderes. Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Abstecher nach WR


----------



## Jonas-7596 (29. August 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Und jetzt fangen die Verkuste an: ein Schaltwerk hat eine nicht ganz unwichtige Bolzenverbindung verloren und ist schlicht - unbrauchbar!



Weiß garnicht, was du hast, sieht doch noch aus wie neu 








Hasifisch schrieb:


> ... und auch das Tempo auf  der Geraden ist...naja, nicht so hoch...



Das ist wohl der Euphemismus des Jahrhunderts. Ich kam mir vor wie der letzte Idiot, getreten wie ein Bekloppter und trotzdem nicht über die 10-kmh-Grenze hinausgekommen 




Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das erweist sich aber als sehr schwieriges und im Sinne der "Suche nach  Trails" erfolgloses Unterfangen. Der Weg wäre mit kurzen Schiebepassagen  wohl ganz schön - wäre er nicht teilweise im Dreimeter-Rhythmus von  massivem Holz in Form ungekippter Fichten blockiert!



Fand ich jetzt aber nicht sooo schlimm, die Kletterpartie hatte auch ihren Reiz. Nur die Bikes hätte man wirklich zu Hause lassen können



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Und  auf diesem letzten Stück kommt dann ein weiterer Verlust: ein  kompletter Abriss eines Schaltauges. Auf der letzten Abfahrt. Das muss  doch nicht sein!



Die Kette war auch hin und das keine 5 Minuten vor Ende der Tour . . . da freut man sich. Naja die Leute von Shimano und Cannondale lassen erstmal die Kasse klingeln . . .



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Sehe gerade, das es vier Schwarz/Weiße Bikes sind..



Wurden halt alle vor 1967 gebaut, damals gab es halt noch keine Farbe


----------



## Hasifisch (29. August 2011)

Na Hauptsache genug Geschwindigkeit um nicht zu kippen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (30. August 2011)

Geplante Tour:
Nächsten Samstag, den 03.09.2011, fahre ich von 15:00 bis ca. 19:00 Uhr auf jeden Fall. Bei richtig gutem Wetter: Hohnekamm, Abfahrt nach "hinten" Richtung Ahrensklint/Glashüttenweg (nicht den Moorstieg), technisch anspruchsvoll aber sicher größtenteils machbar, dann kleine Erkundungstour Richtung Zeterklippen/Höllenstieg. Zurück dann was bekanntes und schönes...je nach Wetter und Streckenverhältnissen.
Wer Lust hat bitte melden!


----------



## Jonas-7596 (30. August 2011)

Also mein Rad ist wieder komplett, Zeit hätte ich auch. Also wenn das Wetter passt und mein Chauffeur Zeit hat wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Nothing85 (31. August 2011)

Ich muss Schutt schleppen


----------



## Hasifisch (31. August 2011)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich muss Schutt schleppen


 
Auch schön...
Werden dich dann vielleicht mit Bildern hier quälen...


----------



## Hasifisch (2. September 2011)

Am Mittwoch habe ich eine etwas größere Feierabendrund über den Hohnekamm gefahren, hier der Text wie auf GPSies dazu:

Normalerweise arbeite ich im Moment jeden Tag bis 18:00 Uhr - aber am 31.08.2011 konnte ich mich ab 17:00 Uhr vertreten lassen. Die Tage sind merklich kürzer geworden, und so konnte ich mal gegen Abend noch einen schöne Runde fahren. 
Hier ein kleiner Bericht: 
Start gegen 17:45 Wernigerode Innenstadt und dann erstmal die Pflicht erledigen - Höhenmeter schrubben, um sie später wieder runter fahren zu können... 
Der für mich angehmste Weg zum Hohnekamm, der heute in Sachen Höhe das Maximalziel ist, besteht aus der Fahrt durch Hasserode, am Braunen Wasser entlang und anschließend die Bielsteinchausse hinauf bis zum Oberen Hohneweg (Eschwegestraße). Hier ist man auf dem Niveau von Drei Annen und hat den größten Anteil HMs erledigt. Ich folge der Eschwegestraße Richtung Drei Annen, nehme dann rechts den Glashüttenweg und nach einem weiteren Ansteig rechts den Weg Richtung Beeenstieg und ehemaliger Skihang. Vor dem Skihang biegt dann links der sehr steile Weg hinauf zum Hohnekamm ab, den ich tapfer komplett zu fahren versuche - aber für ca. 20m gewinnt der Weg. Das Stück kurz vor dem Übergang zurück auf die Wiese ist mit meinem bergab-orientierten Bike für mich nicht zu schaffen. 
Kurze Zeit später stehe ich am Hohnekopf, nur um gleich links Richtung Trudenstein wieder hinunter zu fahren. Der Trail hier ist recht wurzeliger Waldboden mit nur vereinzelt steinigen Stellen, einigen Auswaschungen und wenigen steilen Stücken. Lässt sich recht gut und teils sehr schnell fahren. 
Unten komme ich am Trudenstein wieder auf den Glashütteneg und folge diesem nach rechts bis zur Spinne, wechsele dort auf den "Forstmeister Sietz Weg" und lasse diesmal den Moorstieg rechts liegen. Dann folgt nach einer Weile auf der rechten Seite der Pfad hinauf zum Hohnekamm vorbei an der Höllenklippe. Er ist technisch recht schwierig und deshalb sehr anstrengend zu fahren - ich fahre nur kleine Stücke und schiebe das Bike den Rest. Oben führt dann der technisch teils knifflige, abr fast immer fahrbare Trail zurück zur Leistenklippe. 
An dieser genieße ich den grandiosen Ausblick auf das nördliche Harzvorland im Abendlicht und mache mich dann an die Abfahrt des Beerenstieges. Ganz oben, direkt an der Klippe und der Schutzhütte, sind einige recht schwierige und vor allem steile Passagen, danach ist der obere Beerenstieg sehr gut zu fahren, da man die Wahl zwischen der schweren "Rinne und einigen "chickenways" an der Seite hat. Ich fahre komplett die Rinne. 
Nach dem ersten Querweg, der Zuführung vom Glashüttenweg an den Beerenstieg, mache ich mich an den mir wesentlich bekannteren Teil der Abfahrt. Ganz oben am Einstieg trainiere ich noch ein wenig das Fahren in die Hauptrinne und dann lasse ich es krachen. Ich habe heute sehr viel Selbstvertrauen und fahre den Beerenstieg so schnell und sicher wie noch nie, teilweise eher als Donhill. So richtig trocken sind die Steine übrigens nicht, der Harz hat in den letzten Wochen recht viel Regen gebunkert und das merkt man, sobald man unter Bäumen ist. 
Nach dem Beerenstieg folge ich der Eschwegestraße bis zur Abfahrt vorbei am Ottofelsen und nehme mir diese vor. Unten geht es dann nach links, den Pfad am gebohrten Stein entlang bis zur Steinernen Renne. 
Am Gasthaus Steineren Renne beschließe ich dann, mir mal den Wanderweg bachabwärts rechts vorzunehmen und nicht meinen Lieblingstrail an der Kleinen Renne zu fahren. Früher war dieser Weg für mich völlig und komplett unfahrbar, inzwischen sieht es ein wenig besser aus. Trotzdem bin ich weit davon entfernt, ihn nur ansatzweise komplett zu fahren. Das hat mehrere Gründe: 
Es gibt einfach für mich einige völlig unpassierbare Stellen durch sehr große, auf eineander folgende Kanten und/oder Steine. 
Es ist für meine normale AM-Bereifung in mittlerer Gummimischung schlicht zu rutschig - die Steine hier werden auf Grund des nahen Baches und der schluchtartigen Form des Tales mit viel Schatten kaum mal trocken. 
Und: es gibt viele Stellen, die ich ganz gut fahren könnte, wäre nicht 10cm weiter eine Kante, hinter welcher es einige Meter hinab steil zum Bach geht! Absturzgefahr bei einem kleinen Fehler - nein danke, muss ich nicht haben. 
Alles in Allem ein Weg, der für mich persönlich technich (noch?) zu schwer ist, vor allem aber zu gefährlich! 
Nach Hause geht es dann recht unspektkulär und zügig via Braunes Wasser...


Streckenverlauf: 
Braunes Wasser, Bielsteinchaussee, Oberer Hohneweg, Glashüttenweg, Skihang, Hohnekamm, Abfahrt zum Trudenstein, Glashüttenweg, Spinne, Forstmeister Sietz Weg, Höllenklippe, Hohnekamm, Leistenklippe, Beerenstieg, Ottofelsen, Steinerne Renne, Braunes Wasser

30,46km, 875Hm

Link zu GPSies hier.





_____________________________________________________________

Hier noch ein kleines Video (ca. 1 Minute) vom Trail an der Kleinen Renne. Die Dunkelheit hatte mich massiv überrascht, weshalb ich mal mit ISO 12.800 an der 7D experimentiert habe...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28446136"]Nightly Forest Trailing on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Jonas-7596 (2. September 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...weshalb ich mal mit ISO 12.800 an der 7D experimentiert habe...



Explodiert so ne Kamera nicht irgendwann bei solchen Einstellungen 

Nein, mal ehrlich, ich finde das Video ist sehr gelungen, gerade durch die wenigen sichtbaren Details und das hohe Bildrauschen bekommt es irgendwie seinen eigenen Reiz 

Vielleicht morgen doch ne Lampe einpacken. . . freu mich schon auf die Runde


----------



## g.nick (2. September 2011)

Hej, du bist die Treppe gefahren!!!! Super  Grüße aus den großen Bergen...


----------



## Hasifisch (2. September 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht morgen doch ne Lampe einpacken. . . freu mich schon auf die Runde


 
Soviel Zeit, das wir in den Lampenbereich kommen, habe ich morgen leider nicht...
Aber Wetter sieht ja wohl ganz gut aus, wird sicher eine schöne Runde!


----------



## Hasifisch (2. September 2011)

Du weißt ja, "mental robust" geht einiges...
Wenn ich doch nur fluffig umsetzen könnte...



g.nick schrieb:


> Hej, du bist die Treppe gefahren!!!! Super  Grüße aus den großen Bergen...


----------



## tom de la zett (5. September 2011)

g.nick schrieb:


> Hej, du bist die Treppe gefahren!!!! Super  Grüße aus den großen Bergen...



Ich auch, zumindest den 1. Teil 
Waren am WoE 3 Tage  in  und um Wernigerode unterwegs. Hasifisch, danke für deine Tracks bei gpsies. Besonders gefallen hat mir die Kleine Renne. Schön bei euch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. September 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Ich auch, zumindest den 1. Teil
> Waren am WoE 3 Tage  in  und um Wernigerode unterwegs. Hasifisch, danke für deine Tracks bei gpsies. Besonders gefallen hat mir die Kleine Renne. Schön bei euch !


 
Hi Tom,
danke für die Blumen!
Die Treppe war übrigens nie ein Problem, schwierig war für mich immer die letzte Ecke vor dem Ausstieg, also der "Knick" vor der letzten Treppe, die dann ins Flache geht. Die Kleine Renne it schon genial, inzwischen fahre ich sie teils als Dohnhill und überspringe ein paar Stufen...


----------



## Hasifisch (6. September 2011)

Hier nun der Bericht von der großen "Hohnekammrunde" am 03.09.2011 mit Mr_Vercetti und Jonas-7596:

Track auf GPSies.com

"Treffen mit den Magdeburgern am Parkplatz Steinerne Renne" - wie fast immer...aber als ich dort bin, sind sie bereits auf dem Weg die Bielsteinchaussee hinauf, die Feiglinge... ;-) 
Ich nehme mir den ersten Teil bergauf also allein vor und treffe sie bei etwas angenehmeren Temperaturen oben an der Eschwegestraße. Im Tal sind es schwüle 30°, hier oben kann man zumindest atmen. 
Wir fahren die Eschwegestraße/Oberer Hohneweg Richtung Drei Annen bis zum Glashüttenweg und diesen bis zur Abfahrt Beerenstieg. Vor dem ehemaligen Skihang wieder den steilen Weg links hinauf zum Hohnekamm - mein Bike wirft mich an der steilsten Stelle wieder ab und ich darf es das erste Mal heute von Hand ein Stück führen. Schieben halt. 
Oben auf dem äußeren südlichen Teil des Hohnekamms, vor dem Hohnekopf, verschnaufen wir kurz und fahren dann den oben technisch etwas anspruchsvolleren, aber nach unten dann leichteren ersten Trail hinab zum Trudenstein. Auf dem Glashüttenweg geht es dann bis zur Spinne und weiter auf dem "Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg" bis zum Abzweig des "Moorstiegs" hoch zur Leistenklippe. Wir schieben diesen größtenteils hinauf und nehmen dann den recht anstrengenden, weil sehr verblockten Pfad entlang dem Hohnekamm nach Norden, vorbei an Leistenklippe und Grenzklippe, lassen diesmal erleichtert den Einstieg zum Treppenstieg rechts liegen und stürzen uns dann den Pfad vorbei an der Höllenklippe hinab zum "Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg". Ich hatte diesen Trail bisher nur bergauf kennengelernt und bin überrascht, wie angenehm er zu fahren ist. Es gibt einige schwierige Stellen, die aber alle zu meistern sind. Ein paar Holzstege helfen über besonders schwere oder feuchte Stellen, ansonsten viel ausgewaschener Pfad und viele Steine. 
Unten machen wir kurz Pause und nehmen dann den gleichen Weg wieder zurück hoch auf den Kamm. 
Dort fahren wir diesmal den Kammweg in die andere Richtung, und in diese kann man deutlich mehr Meter auf dem Fahhrad und nicht daneben zurücklegen, da die schwierigsten Stellen nun bergab und nicht auch noch bergauf verlaufen. Aber: es schlaucht alles so richtig, weder runter noch hoch noch gerade kann man sich irgendwie ausruhen oder erholen im Sinne von "mal rollen lassen", es ist immer anstrengend. 
Jetzt kommen die richtigen Highlights für heute: den Moorstieg runter zu fahren ist einfach ein Vergnügen, wenn man auf etwas außergewöhnliche Trails steht. Wie in einer anderen Tour beschrieben, geht es oben zunächst über stufige Holzstege und unten dann über kurze steile Waldpfade und schließlich durch ein fast ebenes, verblocktes "Steinbett" auf den Hauptweg. 
Dort machen wir die letzte Pause, die wir nach erst ca. 20km schon sehr nötig haben. 
Bergauf ist der Moorstieg nicht ganz so fluffig und es dauert auch - oh Wunder - deutlich länger, ihn zu bezwingen. Die Leistenklippe als Startpunkt für die lange Abfahrt nach Wernigerode ist aber oben schnell erreicht. Wir genießen dort die Abendsonne mit dem schönen Blick nach Norden und nehmen uns dann den kompletten Beerenstieg vor. Ich fahre den inzwischen von oben bis unten ohne Absteigen etc, aber gerade im oberen Teil braucht es schon etwas Streckenkenntnis. 
Danach geht es nur wieder kurz auf die Eschwegestraße bis zum Trail vorbei am "gelochten Stein" und weiter Richtung "Gasthaus Steinerne Renne". Das Stück an der Renne fahre ich soweit wie noch nie, es fehlt tatsächlich nur noch die letzte, steile Treppe vor der Brücke. 
Als Abschluß gibt es dann noch den Trail an der kleinen Renne, der schlicht einmalig ist und wahnsinnig Spaß macht. 
Ein schöner Nachmittag! 

Hier ein kleines Video von diesem Tag:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/28632040"]Hohnekamm - alle trails on Vimeo[/ame]
Ab Freitag müsste das auch in HD laufen.


----------



## Hatebreed911 (6. September 2011)

Hallo,
wie fit muß man für eure Touren denn sein?
Würde mich mal bei passender Gelegenheit anschließen

Gruß


----------



## Hasifisch (6. September 2011)

Hatebreed911 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie fit muß man für eure Touren denn sein?
> Würde mich mal bei passender Gelegenheit anschießen
> 
> Gruß


 
Mittelmäßig reicht...1.000 - 1.500 Hm musst du rechnen.
Kannst dich gern anschließen!


----------



## Nothing85 (6. September 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mittelmäßig reicht...1.000 - 1.500 Hm musst du rechnen.
> 
> 
> > Dann bin ich schlecht.... 1000HM kein Problem aber 600 davon werden geschoben


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (6. September 2011)

das hab ich auch schon hinter mir


----------



## Jonas-7596 (6. September 2011)

Ja, die Tour am Samstag war schon genial. Ich war auch am Sonntag noch richtig fertig von der Tour, das Rad hat nen haufen neuer Kratzer und meine Pedale wiegen bestimmt 10g weniger, aber es hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht  Ich freu mich schon auf das nächste mal!

Nur mal aus Neugier, welche Software benutzt du zur Videobearbeitung? Woher beziehst du die Musik, Jamendo?


----------



## Hasifisch (6. September 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> ...Nur mal aus Neugier, welche Software benutzt du zur Videobearbeitung? Woher beziehst du die Musik, Jamendo?


 
Software nutze ich Magix Video Deluxe 17 - hatte vorher schon alles von Premiere bis Sony Vegas Po (EDIT: PRO natürlich ) - aber es reicht einfach...
Musik zahle ich die Internetpauschale an die GEMA. Das sind im Jahr 71 EUR irgendwas für private Videos bis max. 12.000 Aufrufe, wenn ich das alles richtig im Hirn habe...


----------



## g.nick (8. September 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Du weißt ja, "mental robust" geht einiges...
> Wenn ich doch nur fluffig umsetzen könnte...



was isn das fürn "Psychokack", das muss ich erstma mit meinem Therapeuten bearbeiten. Und fürs Umsetzten gilt: "Power is nothing without control!" Du weißt ja... Wünsch euch nen schönes Wochenende im Harz. Hier fürn Chiemgau sind 27 Grad und Sonne angesagt und trockene Trails...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (11. September 2011)

g.nick schrieb:


> ...Hier fürn Chiemgau sind 27 Grad und Sonne angesagt und trockene Trails...


 
Heute sollen es hier zwar auch 26° werden - aber feuchte...bin mal gespannt, was die Steine sagen...

Mal ein Nachtrag vom 06.09., eine erweiterte Feierabendrund mit 2 Trails, hier bei GPSies
Und der Text dazu:

Kleine, schnelle Feierabendrund als Flucht vor der Dunkelheit... 
Erst Fahrt zur Hornstraße, Kumpel abholen. Dann über den Armeleutebergsweg zum Weg über dem Skihang Nöschenrode, dort parallel runter den Trail am Bollhasental bis zum Pulvergarten. Nach links das Mühlental hinauf bis zum Friederikental, dort die steile rechte Auffahrt bis zum Kaiserweg und gerade weiter das ganz steile Stück hoch bis auf den Herrmannsweg. Links weg und zurück bis zur Triangelhütte und Einstieg in den Wendelstieg. Diesen komplett hinunter bis zum Tierpark. Oben um den Tierpark herum und die steile Auffahrt an den Treppen bis zum "Schöner Eichenplatz". Trail parallel zum Annaweg bis zum Agnesberg, Abfahrt teils querfeldein Richtung Friedhof. Schlosstraße - Großer Christianentalweg - hinauf bis zum Efeuhaus, dort über die Treppen in den Blumenweg und den "Grüner Käse Weg" Abfahrt nach Wernigerode. 

Großer Bleek, Hornstraße, Armeleutebergsweg, Skihang, Abfahrt Bollhasental, Pulvergarten, Mühlental, Friederikental, Herrmannsweg, Triangelhütte, Wendelstieg, Agnesberg 

16,32km, 304 Hm


----------



## Hasifisch (13. September 2011)

Runde vom 08.09.2011, Abends 19:00 Uhr, heftiger Regen:

"Kleine Renne im Regen"

Das Wetter sieht so aus, als könnte es ungemütlich werden - also ziehe ich vorn einen Maxxis Minion in 3C-Mischung auf und teste, wie es sich damit auf nassem Untergrund aller Art fährt. Zunächst ganz normale Forstwege die Himmelpforte entlang und dann oben links den Weg bis zur Kreuzung, von der es z.B. hoch zum Kastanienplatz geht. Dort führt links ein eher unscheinbarer Weg auf den Oberbeeksberg, von dem es in einer steilen Abfahrt über Wurzeln und teilsausgewaschenen Waldboden und Steine hinunter zum Wendeplatz am Eichberg geht. 
Von dort fahre ich am Braunen Wasser zum Parkplatz Steinerne Renne und die Bielsteinchaussee hinauf bis zum Einstieg in den Pfad an der Kleinen Renne. Inzwischen ist aus etwas Nieselregen ein richtiger Regen geworden und die Kleine Renne ist richtig nass - die immer etwas feuchten Steine sind jetzt so richtig glitschig. Da hilft auch die weiche Gummimischung des Vorderreifens nicht so viel weiter, man merkt keinen großen Unterschied zu einer normalen Mischung: sobald man einen Stein unsauber, also schräg oder zu langsam überfährt, ist das Vorderrad am Rutschen. Allerdings sind die Bedingungen hier sehr speziell: Dadurch, das nur selten Licht oder Wind in dieses enge Tal gelangen, hat jeder Stein eine grünlich schimmernde "Beschichtung". Diese "Microflora" macht den Granit hier immer, auch in für die vorherrschenden Verhältnisse "trockenen" Zeiten, in gewisser Weise "grundrutschig" und wird bei richtiger Nässe sofort zu einer Art "seifiger Schicht".
Auf anderen steinigen Trails, auch hier im Harz, sind die Verhältnisse anders. Zum Beispiel gibt es auf dem Pfarrstieg vom Ahrensklint zum Schierker Bahnhof ähnliche Bereiche, die zwischen den Bäumen liegen, aber auch Abschnitte, die volle Sonne und Wind genießen und wesentlich griffiger sind - bei Feuchtigkeit und bei Trockenheit.
Ich komme trotzdem ganz gut durch, muß nur an einigen Stellen den Fuß runternehmen, um mich sicher zu fühlen.
Streckenverlauf: 
Himmelpforte, oben links Richtung Kastanienplatz, Abfahrt über den Oberbeeksberg, Braunes Wasser, Bielsteinchaussee,  Kleine Renne, Braunes Wasser

Link GPSies
2,64km, ca. 500Hm (Angabe bei GPSies stimmt nicht, da sind zwei falsche Spitzen im Höhenprofil)


----------



## Hasifisch (13. September 2011)

Und vom letzten Sonntag:

"Wernigerode - Schierke - Elend und Gewitter..."

Ich bin schon lange nicht mehr eine meiner Libelingsecken gefahren - die am Steinbergskopf/Elversstein. Also fahre ich, um schnell dorthin zu kommen, die Winde hinauf - ein Asphalt-Forststraße - bis zum Försterplatz, noch etwas höher zum Parkplatz und dann halb rechts weg Richtung Drei Annen und eben Steinberg. Dort geht es dann mit Schmackes hinunter bis zur steilen Treppe am Elversstein und nach Überwindung dieser  - auf dem Bike! - den Singletrail bis zur Auffahrt auf den Steinbergskopf. Und von diesem über das technisch anspruchsvolle steile Stück wieder auf den schmalen "Elversteinpfad" hinunter. 
Anschließend folge ich dem "Drängetal-Hangweg" bis zur Landstraße kurz vor Drei Annen, nehme dann den schmalen Pfad links der Straße bis zum Hotel Drei Annen und hinter diesem dem Wanderweg zum Parkplatz Drei Annen Hohne. Allerdings verlasse ich diesen bald um nach rechts eine Abkürzung zum Ende des "Von-Eichendorff-Stieges" auf dem Glashüttenweg zu nehmen. Dann folge ich dem schmalen und technisch wie konditionell anstrengendem Pfad zur ehemaligen Jugendherberge. Von dort geht es den Glashüttenweg weiter, dann rechts weg Richtung BEerenstieg und links hinauf den Weg am Skihang. Oben auf dem Hang treffe ich zwei Biker, die ihre Räder auf den Hohnekopf schieben/tragen (ein Nukeproof Mega und ein Liteville, beste Grüße), unterhalte mich kurz mit Ihnen und folge dann dem Hohnekamm bis zum Moorsteig. Diesen hinunter zu fahren ist das reinste Vergnügen - die Holzstege oben sind nicht zu glitschig und die Steine unten sind zwar grenzwertig, aber mit einer sauberen Linie gut zu fahren.
Jetzt fahre ich am Ausstieg aus dem Moorstieg den Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg rechts weiter bis zu einem unscheinbaren Forstweg links gegenüber dem Aufstieg zur Leistenklippe. Diesem folgend geht es nach kurzer Zeit links ab einen schmalen Pfad zum Ahrensklint. Der Pfad ist an ein paar Stellen von Bäumen blockiert, ansonsten aber schön zu fahren. Vom Ahrensklint fahre ich dann den ganzen Pfarrstieg, alsoi auch über das Gleis der harzquerbahn, bis auf den Bahnparallelweg. Er sit größetnteils überrqaschend trocken, auch wenn es inzwischen etwas zu regnen beginnt.
Jetzt kommt der für mich heute wichtigste Teil: das untere Stück der alten Bobbahn nach Schierke. Hier hat es am Samstag die Speiche eines Bekannten entschärft - und nein, ich meine kein Fahrrad-Bauteil - und da wird man schon ein wenig nachdenklich...allerdings nur die ersten paar Meter, dann meldet sich das Adrenalin und lässt mich mit reichlich Speed und vielen Sprüngen in Schierke ankommen...
Nun überlege ich - Beerenstieg? Irgendwie bin ich schon ganz schön fertig, und noch mal komplett auf den Hohnekamm zu schieben fehlt mir ein Quentchen Motivation. Ich beschließe daher nach einem Geistesblitz, einen meiner früheren Lieblingswege mal wieder zu besuchen. Dazu fahre ich in den Ort und folge der Haupstraße, bis es links Richtung Barenberg und Elend in den Wald geht. Ich folge hier eine Weile der Ortsgrenze und sehe, das sich baulich einiges getan hat, seit ich hier das letze mal Fahrrad gefahren bin.
Das Elendstal an sich fährt man auf dem Boderandweg entlang, ein wirklich sehr fluffiger Trail ohne technische Gemeinheiten.
In Elend angekommen fahre ich zum Bahnhof und von dort die Forstwege vorbei an Mandelholz bis zurück nach Drei Annen. Mittlerweile sind aus leichtem Regen und dunklen Wolken schwerer Regen und Gewitter entstanden. Ich mache also ordentlich Betrieb und fahre nur die Treppe am Elverstein, nicht mehr auf den Steinbergskopf. Das Gewitter hat es sich nämlich dirket über mir gemütlich gemacht, bei jedem Blitz werde ich geblendet und ich bekomme schon etwas Panik. So fahre ich dann auch - nicht ganz langsam - nach Hause.
Dort stelle ich dann fest, das die 48km für den aktuellen Fitnesstand das obere Limit waren, ich bin den Rest des Abends doch sehr kaputt. Aber schön war es wieder.
Streckenverlauf: 
Winde, Försterplatz, Elversstein, Steinbergskopf, Drängetal, Hotel Drei Annen, Glashüttenweg, Skihang, Hohnekopf, Moorstieg, Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg, Ahrensklint, Pfarrstieg, Bahnparallelweg, Bobbahn, Schierke, Elendstal, Elend, Drei Annen, Steinberg

48km, 1.230 Hm


----------



## Hasifisch (15. September 2011)

Hier mal ein kleines Testvideo zum Thema Zeitlupe. Aufgenommen am Beerenstieg und an der Harburg.


----------



## Udo1 (11. Oktober 2011)

@Hasifisch,
das habe ich gerade im Nachbarforum "*Berlin und Umgebung*" gefunden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8809749&postcount=1
Demnach gibt es wohl jetzt bei Euch geführte E-Bike Touren Richtung Brocken. Da heißt es jetzt nicht nur auf die Wanderer aufpassen, sondern man muss sich jetzt auch vor hochdüsenden E-Bikes in acht nehmen.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2011)

Ein gigantischer Schwachsinn. Und das wird noch als "ökologisch" vermarktet - Verdummung pur. Motorfahrzeuge raus aus dem Wald und basta!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2011)

Ach wenn es so einfach wäre...
Klar, solange die auf den Forstautobahnen bleiben kann uns richtigen Bikern das relativ schnuppe sein, aber was bitte haben die Dinger im Nationlapark zu suchen? Hier sollte der lange Weg zum Brocken doch weiterhin ein wenig ausdünnen - und für die ganz Fußlahmen gibt es ja noch die Bahn, aber sie überfüllen halt nicht die Wege. Und massive E-Bike Karawanen an einem schönen Sonntag auf der Brockenstraße stelle ich mir spannend vor...
Die Probleme gehen aber schon in der Stadt los. Neulich brauste so eine Herde E-Bikes mit Hispeed in der Fußgängerzone an mir vorbei - ein Irrsinn! Es war zwar vor 10 Uhr, also wenn Lieferanten oder Fahrräder dort fahren dürfen, allerdings wird immer ausgeblendet, das man es nur im Schrittempo darf. Das Gefährdungspotential für Fußgänger finde ich enorm.
Genauso z.B. auf dem Hippelhangweg etc. Ich warte nur auf den ersten E-Biker, den es aus der Bahn wirft und der auf einmal im Tal liegt - und ich warte auf die ersten Konsequenzen von Forstverwaltungen, die gleich Wege für alles Zweirädrige komplett sperren - mangels Filtermöglichkeiten.
Nein, ich kann es nicht entspannt sehen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Oktober 2011)

Hm, das scheint das Problem zu sein, hier beginnt eine Entwicklung, deren Konsequenzen noch gar nicht klar sind. Nur als Beispiel: im besten Fall werden Waldwege für den super-Öko-E-Radler asphaltiert (nicht weit hergeholt, das ist der Wunsch des Trekkingradlers, der sich übrigens über jeden Meter Autobahnasphalt erregt) und für die Umwelt-DH-Schweine wird die Strecke in Thale dichtgemacht. Schaut mal in Zeitungen für Radhändler u.ä., die E-Radler haben jetzt schon eine richtige Lobby, da staunt man nur als Bergradler. Ich denke, der E-Hype wird zurückgehen, aber von Anfang an war klar, hier kann man in manchen Gebieten richtig Geld verdienen. In einigen Touri-Gebieten ist da jetzt schon der Teufel los, ich hoffe, der Harz wird nie dazugehören. Vielleicht sind wir bloß neidisch, weil es andere mal wieder geschafft haben, ihre Ansprüche anzumelden, nur wir nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab die E-Radler auch in den Alpen gesehen. Das Problem ist m. E. dass mit den E-Beiks Leute dahin kommen können, wo sie definitiv nichts verloren haben. 
Über kurz oder lang werden die Dinger nichts ohne Versicherungskennzeichen gehen...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (12. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @Hasifisch,
> das habe ich gerade im Nachbarforum "*Berlin und Umgebung*" gefunden.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8809749&postcount=1
> Demnach gibt es wohl jetzt bei Euch geführte E-Bike Touren Richtung Brocken. Da heißt es jetzt nicht nur auf die Wanderer aufpassen, sondern man muss sich jetzt auch vor hochdüsenden E-Bikes in acht nehmen.



Der schöne Harz  . Warum kann die Invasion nicht mal davor halt machen?
Man sieht selbst hier im Flachland genügend von den Dingern und es werden immer mehr. Selbst auf den Campus sieht man die Dinger, gefahren von gesunden 20-jährigen. . . Fahren dann mit knappen 30 durch die Gegend ohne was zu tun und haben nur ne Baumarkt-V-Brake dran 

Highlight war vor ein paar Wochen auf dem Weg zur Uni, fahre durch den Park, links und rechts Büsche, vor mir ein Ebiker (mit Körbchen und Rückspiegel dran). Wollte überholen, aber was macht der Typ? Sieht mich im Rückspiegel und blockiert mich absichtlich . Mehrfach. . . War wohl sauer, dass nen Student auf dem Weg zur Uni schneller unterwegs war als er auf seinem super duper Elektrozweirad. Hatte echt nicht schlecht Lust den von seinem Ebike zu schubsen, stattdessen hab ich dann als ich an den Büschen vorbei war einfach über die Wiese überholt und ein paar nette Worte abgelassen.
Ich hoffe doch mal, das es so was im Harz nicht geben wird


----------



## ragetty (12. Oktober 2011)

hoffentlich nicht etwas OT ...

ich bin ab samstag/sonntag 4 oder 5 tage im harz mit bike, konditionsstarker freundin und trailerfahrenem-hund unterwegs und suche eine passende unterkunft unweit technischen, auch landschaftlich schönen trails (so wie diese hier im thread).

ich kenn' mich im harz nicht aus (deshalb der kurzurlaub) - falls jemand einen guten tipp zum ort, oder besser noch zur genauen unterkunft hat, dann bitte bitte her damit 

wenn die unterkunft schon feststellt wurde, dann suche ich mir dir gps-tracks aus ...

danke & gruß ... ragetty


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Nur als Beispiel: im besten Fall werden Waldwege für den super-Öko-E-Radler asphaltiert (nicht weit hergeholt, das ist der Wunsch des Trekkingradlers, der sich übrigens über jeden Meter Autobahnasphalt erregt) und für die Umwelt-DH-Schweine wird die Strecke in Thale dichtgemacht...


 
Ja, es sollte jedem, aber auch wirklich jedem halbwegs mit Hirnmasse gesegnetem Zeitgenossen klar sein, das ein E-Bike im Wald nichts mit "Öko" zu tun hat (weder -logisch noch -nomisch)...
Aber für die eigene Bequemlichkeit wurden schon immer heilige Kühe geschlachtet...



jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab die E-Radler auch in den Alpen gesehen. Das Problem ist m. E. dass mit den E-Beiks Leute dahin kommen können, wo sie definitiv nichts verloren haben.
> Über kurz oder lang werden die Dinger nichts ohne Versicherungskennzeichen gehen...


 
Mein Reden - motorisiertes Fahrzeug = TÜV, Steuer und VErsicherung und nur auf Straßen...



Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Der schöne Harz  . Warum kann die Invasion nicht mal davor halt machen?
> Man sieht selbst hier im Flachland genügend von den Dingern und es werden immer mehr. Selbst auf den Campus sieht man die Dinger, gefahren von gesunden 20-jährigen. . . Fahren dann mit knappen 30 durch die Gegend ohne was zu tun und haben nur ne Baumarkt-V-Brake dran


 
Ich habe in Serfaus auch einen E-Biker in schönster sportlicher CC-Tracht auf dem Radweg überholt...

P.S. Wie geht es Marko?




ragetty schrieb:


> hoffentlich nicht etwas OT ...
> 
> ich bin ab samstag/sonntag 4 oder 5 tage im harz mit bike, konditionsstarker freundin und trailerfahrenem-hund unterwegs und suche eine passende unterkunft unweit technischen, auch landschaftlich schönen trails (so wie diese hier im thread).
> 
> ...


 
Nein, das ist gar nicht OT!
Wenn ihr die Trails direkt in WR starten wollt, kann ich das Gästehaus Mann (am Stadtrand, nur paar Minuten zu schönen Trails) oder in der Innenstadt das wunderschöne Ferienhaus am Kleinsten Haus empfehlen. Hund sollte m.W. bei beiden kein Problem sein. Von der Innenstadt braucht man auch nicht wirklich lange zu den Trails. Ansonsten sind die Orte Drei Annen, Schierke und Elend (letzter wäre mein Favorit, weil schön verschlafenes, niedliches Harznest ) sehr gute Startpunkte. Andere Orte wie Elbingerode sind da ein bisschen abseits, wenn es ums Biken geht, da hat man direkt dran doch eher breite Kiestraßen und flache Strecken.


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin zwar kein "local", aber ich finde Ilsenburg immer wieder schön!

@Hasifisch: Wir sind in zwei Wochen mal wieder im Harz. Hättest Du am Sonntag Lust mit uns zu biken (nich dass wir noch in nen Bikepark müssen...)?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem "Öko" wars nicht ernst gemeint, nur stehen eben diese Leute mit ihren Rädern witzigerweise in der Öffentlichkeit so da und nicht Du. Und für die wird ein Wegenetz ausgeschildert, eventuell geschottert und geteert (öko !!!) und Du fährst illegal.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein "local", aber ich finde Ilsenburg immer wieder schön!
> 
> @Hasifisch: Wir sind in zwei Wochen mal wieder im Harz. Hättest Du am Sonntag Lust mit uns zu biken (nich dass wir noch in nen Bikepark müssen...)?


Ilsenburg ist super, auch dort gibt es fantastische Trai!l Ich sage nur Bremer Weg - aber bitte nicht am WE...

In zwei Wochen bin ich gern dabei, bitte vorher noch mal melden! Werde nur den Rest des Jahres die ganz schweren Sachen meiden müssen, habe mir ein Aua an der Hand zugezogen...


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Mit dem "Öko" wars nicht ernst gemeint, nur stehen eben diese Leute mit ihren Rädern witzigerweise in der Öffentlichkeit so da und nicht Du. Und für die wird ein Wegenetz ausgeschildert, eventuell geschottert und geteert (öko !!!) und Du fährst illegal.


 
Meine Aussage war nicht auf/gegen dich bezogen! Wir sind da absolut einer Meinung, das war mir schon klar. Hätte ich Zeit und Kohle übrig, würde ich momentan sogar das Land Sachsen Anhalt verkalgen, weil jenseits der E-Bike-Problematik hier jede Menge Wanderwege zugunsten breiter Forststraßen vernichtet werden und das m.E. eindeutig gegen Landesgesetze und Vorschriften verstößt. Dort steht nämlich, das Wald Nutz- und Erholungsgebiet sein soll. Wie man sich auf einer breiten Forststraße in einer Abholzungszone erholen soll, ist mir nicht klar. Schon gar nicht, wenn ich dann noch vor E-Bikes Angst haben muss.
Am Hexenstieg im Kalten Tal ist seit Wochen eine winzige Holzbrücke gesperrt, weil sie morsch ist und nicht repariert wird. Nicht weit davon entfernt werden zeitgleich massiv und sicher nicht kostenfrei Forststraßen angelegt. Das _UND_ zwischen Erholen und Nutzen ist also ein Witz und sollte durch _WEIT NACH_ ersetzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragetty (12. Oktober 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nein, das ist gar nicht OT! ...





ok, ich schaue nach bei den genannten vorschlägen, auch in elend und ilsenburg - bin eigentlich schon fündig geworden, jetzt geht's nur um die richtige wahl ...

danke ... ragetty


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Oktober 2011)

Daher auch mein Hinweis auf Thale, da werden gerade riesige Holzrückewege angelegt und den DHlern wird jeder umgefahrene Grashalm vorgerechnet. Aber solche Beispiele kennt ja jeder, lieber das Thema wechseln ehe man schlechte Laune kriegt.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Oktober 2011)

Also ich werde mir dann wohl in 14 Jahren so ungefähr, wenn es in den Knochen schon überall zwickt dieses Teil zulegen.
http://www.ego-kits.com/ego-kits/
Das heißt wenn ich dann überhaupt noch in der Lage bin so ein Geschoß zu beherrschen, was ich aber nicht so richtig glaube, wahrscheinlich wird es dann doch noch ein Damenrad mit tiefen Einstieg werden.
Also Spaß beiseite, ich stelle es mir äußerst gefährlich vor, wenn mir bei einer Abfahrt solche Gefährte mit rasanter Geschwindigkeit, wie oben im Video zu sehen sind, entgegen kommen, da hat man absolut keine Möglichkeit mehr auszuweichen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich sags mal so: man selbst ist ja häufig mit Fullface und Protektoren unterwegs und die Ebiker meistens ohne allem. Wem es im Zweifelsfall mehr weh tut kann man sich denken.

Ich weiß, schwacher Trost, aber ich hoffe ja noch auf den Gesetzgeber, dass die Teile irgendwann mal Nummernschilder brauchen


----------



## ragetty (12. Oktober 2011)

zum thema unterkunft ...

GÃ¤stehaus Familie Mann
Waldgasthaus und Hotel âSteinerne Renneâ
Altes Forsthaus Braunlage
Waldhotel UntermÃ¼hle bei Clausthal-Zellerfeld

von mir aus nehmen sie sich meist nicht viel - aber beim trailzugang, gibt's da vielleicht groÃe unterschiede?

sind die letzten drei zu sehr 'abgeschnitten' von den orten?

FYI - fÃ¼r mich und den hund lieber trails trails trails mit mÃ¶glichst wenig asphalt, fÃ¼r meine freundin lieber hm machen (aber trails schafft sie auch ;o)

danke & gruÃ ... ragetty


----------



## ragetty (12. Oktober 2011)

ach, neeee ...

das habe ich gerade eben gefunden:

'Damit Hirsch, Auerhahn oder Luchs hier in freier Natur leben können, hat der Nationalpark Harz Regeln aufgestellt für Hunde im Nationalparkharz Harz: Im gesamten Waldgebiet des Nationalpark Harz muss Ihr Hund an der Leine geführt werden.'

wie wird das gehandhabt? das hieße ja das aus für den urlaub ...

danke & gruß ... ragetty


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Oktober 2011)

Falls er hört (nur dann!): laufen lassen und nicht vom Ranger erwischen lassen, und die sind eigentlich nur auf bestimmten Wegen im Brockengebiet (also da wo viele Leute sind und man eh nicht radeln will) unterwegs. Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## BikeTiefling (12. Oktober 2011)

ragetty schrieb:


> zum thema unterkunft ...
> Waldgasthaus und Hotel Steinerne Renne


----------



## ragetty (12. Oktober 2011)

... waren leider alle voll außer Gästehaus Mann, und dann nur 3 nächte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ihr bei den Manns unterkommt hat das zumindest den Vorteil, das wir mal ein paar Trails bei WR zusammen fahren können...
Steinerne Renne ist von dr Lage her der Hammer, aber schon sehr abgelegen. Mal abends schnell in die kneipe ist z.B. nicht gut drin.
Wenn ihr Lust habt meldet euch mal!


----------



## porsti (13. Oktober 2011)

da ist es im heimischen harz doch wesentlich sicherer!! watch this: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M"]Mountain Biker gets taken out by BUCK - CRAZY Footage - Only in Africa      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ragetty (13. Oktober 2011)

bin heute in jena, i.wann morgen achmittag in WG. bin erst alleine mit dem hund, meine freundin kommt erst samstag in der früh an.

freitag werde ich mir tracks aussuchen, aber zusammenfahren samstag/sonntag sehr gerne - nur die müssen hunde-freundlich sein, d.h. keine langen, schnellen forstwegstrecken und möglichst wenig asphalt.

wo sind die menschenmassen an einem sonnigen WoE unterwegs?

ich nehme gerne i.welche gps-tracks bzw. vorschläge per eMail an ... ragetty at gmx.net

danke & gruß ... ragetty


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Oktober 2011)

porsti schrieb:


> da ist es im heimischen harz doch wesentlich sicherer!! watch this: Mountain Biker gets taken out by BUCK - CRAZY Footage - Only in Africa - YouTube


 


Werd mal hier das Rotwild auf E-Bikes abrichten...habe nur etwas Angst, weil meine Hammerschmidt ähnlich klingt...


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Oktober 2011)

ragetty schrieb:


> bin heute in jena, i.wann morgen achmittag in WG. bin erst alleine mit dem hund, meine freundin kommt erst samstag in der früh an.
> 
> freitag werde ich mir tracks aussuchen, aber zusammenfahren samstag/sonntag sehr gerne - nur die müssen hunde-freundlich sein, d.h. keine langen, schnellen forstwegstrecken und möglichst wenig asphalt.
> 
> ...


 
Also ich fahre da, wo die Massen _nicht_ sind, wo fast nie Asphalt ist und auch keine Forststraßen...
Schöne Trailrunde am Sonntag mit Singletrails und gemischten Schwierigkeiten? Wie klingt das? Kann ja am Sa mal durchrufen!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Oktober 2011)

wo sind die menschenmassen an einem sonnigen WoE unterwegs?

Brockenstrasse,Eckerloch, Goetheweg mit Sicherheit...einfach probieren und wenns zu viel Leute werden einen Nebenweg raussuchen. Die Massen sind eh meist dort, wo es fahrerisch nicht so interessant ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (13. Oktober 2011)

...und "Drei Annen Hohne" großzügig umfahren...


----------



## ragetty (15. Oktober 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Schöne Trailrunde am Sonntag mit Singletrails und gemischten Schwierigkeiten? Wie klingt das? Kann ja am Sa mal durchrufen!



sehr gerne - aber hier bei den manns gibt es ein funkloch ...

sonntag gegen 10 uhr fahrbereit bei den manns?

ragetty


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Oktober 2011)

ragetty schrieb:


> sehr gerne - aber hier bei den manns gibt es ein funkloch ...
> 
> sonntag gegen 10 uhr fahrbereit bei den manns?
> 
> ragetty


 
Sorry, erst jetzt gesehen!
Geht klar, treffen uns gegen 10 auf dem großen Parkplatz.


----------



## ragetty (15. Oktober 2011)

wir sind heute deine 'trailsumwernigerode' großenteils gefahren - schöne strecken und trailhighlights bei einem total geilen herbstlicht


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Oktober 2011)

ragetty schrieb:


> wir sind heute deine 'trailsumwernigerode' großenteils gefahren - schöne strecken und trailhighlights bei einem total geilen herbstlicht


 
Na und heute war ja wohl der Hammer, oder?
Hat mir super Spaß gemacht mit euch Dreien. Wenn ihr wieder mal in die Gegend kommt, meldet euch unbedingt!


----------



## Luk00r (20. Oktober 2011)

mag mich jemand am Sa(22.10.) ab Ilsenburg 9:30 begleiten ?
Runde ca. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fgejkhhfyoxaejkf 1400hm


----------



## xtinto (21. Oktober 2011)

Luk00r schrieb:


> mag mich jemand am Sa(22.10.) ab Ilsenburg 9:30 begleiten ?
> Runde ca. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fgejkhhfyoxaejkf 1400hm


 
Also ich wäre mit dabei  Gruß Tinto


----------



## Luk00r (21. Oktober 2011)

Bin ca. 9:30 Ilsenburg am Bahnhof, komme mitm Zug aus Leipzsch
hoffe man sieht sich  :>


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. Oktober 2011)

Also rein Erfahrungsgemäß behaupte ich, das die Runde andersrum mehr fetzt


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Oktober 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Also rein Erfahrungsgemäß behaupte ich, das die Runde andersrum mehr fetzt


 
Wenn sie so wie der Track sagt gefahren wird, schon. Aber wenn man den Umweg über die Leistenklippe macht, den Beerensteig von ganz oben fährt, dann am Ottofelsen vorbei und zum Gasthaus Steinerne Renne und am Schluss noch die Kleine Renne - dann ist es so herum kaum zu schlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (22. Oktober 2011)

Full Ack!!!


----------



## Luk00r (23. Oktober 2011)

öhm andersrum machts doch null sinn oO
Trails hochtragen und Autobahn runterfahren ???
Und ich hänge am Zugfahrplan und muss immer 16:30 in Ilsenburg oder 16:43 in Wernigerode sein
Steinerne Renne wäre zeitlich knapp geworden
Wie ist denn Beerensteig im Vgl. zum Höllensteig ?
Und vom Höllensteig(unten) bis zur Leistenklippe braucht man doch bestimmt 40 min oder?


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Oktober 2011)

Luk00r schrieb:


> öhm andersrum machts doch null sinn oO
> Trails hochtragen und Autobahn runterfahren ???
> Und ich hänge am Zugfahrplan und muss immer 16:30 in Ilsenburg oder 16:43 in Wernigerode sein
> Steinerne Renne wäre zeitlich knapp geworden
> ...


 
Der Beerenst*ie*g ist insgesamt fahrbarer, mit fluffigeren Abschnitten nach unten raus und einigen technischen Ecken, die nicht jeder beim ersten Mal fährt.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Hasifisch,
heute stand ein Artikel in der MZ über die 10% MTB-Rowdies die das Image des MTB Sports im Harz im erheblichen Maß schädigen.
Artikel hier: http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/Conten...calledPageId=987490165154&listid=994342720546
Ist das wirklich so schlimm wie im Beitrag beschrieben wurde, oder wurde ein wenig übertrieben, wobei vorstellen kann ich mir das schon was so bei der Brockenabfahrt auf der Brockenstraße oder Goetheweg abgeht.
Also wenn wir demnächst vielleicht unsere Bikes runter schieben müssen haben wir uns das selbst zu zuschreiben, so fern wir nicht die wenigen unverbesserlichen Biker in den Griff bekommen.
Beide Seiten Wanderer wie Biker müssen noch stärker als bisher Rücksicht auf einander nehmen, es sind beide Gruppen in der Pflicht die wenigen unverbesserlichen immer wieder auf ihr Fehlverhalten aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Oktober 2011)

Dieses Problem beschränkt sich eigentlich wirklich nur auf die drei genannten Wege: die "Wanderer" laufen in Sechserreihen und die "Superradler" (was soll man von Leuten halten, die die Höhenmeter auf Asphalt verheizen) heizen wie die Idioten. So bald man anderswo fahrt, ist es sehr locker: wir fahren langsam oder halten an (o.k., meist im schönsten Stück :-/ und grüßen), die Wanderer grüßen zurück, oft kommen Kommentare wie "das wollen wir sehen, wie ihr da runter kommt" oder "Wolfwarte geht ja noch, fahrt mal am Magdeburger Weg, der ist schwer". Habe im Harz noch NIE Probleme gehabt. Fahre allerdings allerdings auch nie mit Vollhelm, einfach um nicht so martialisch auszusehen. Als Problem würde ich es allerdings sehen, wenn auf den hier beschriebenen Pfaden die Idioten zunehmen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (25. Oktober 2011)

Jo, auf den Asphaltstraßen hat man schon mal solche Idioten gesehen, aber abseits davon ist alles ganz entspannt, wie Ritter Runkel das so schön beschrieben hat.
Ich glaube das mit den Idioten auf den Pfaden wird nicht zum Problem, einerseits weil man die Wanderer und Radfahrer die man während einer Toru sieht oft an einer Hand abzählen kann, andererseits weil die Strecken einfach nicht zum heizen einladen. Würde gerne mal jemanden sehen,der Moorstieg, Pfarrstieg oder Beerenstieg mit 30+ runterhämmert 
Nur der erste Anstieg auf Waldautobahnen könnte im zweifelsfall etwas nervig werden, aber bis jetzt war da auch noch nichts


----------



## flyingscot (25. Oktober 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal jemanden sehen,der Moorstieg, Pfarrstieg oder Beerenstieg mit 30+ runterhämmert


Du wirst dich wundern, aber wenn ich mit im Schnitt 20km/h mit einem Enduro da runterfahr, ist es mit einem Big Bike sicher auch mit 30km/h möglich und wird z.T. auch gemacht.

Solange man problemlos sicher in Sichtweite anhalten kann, ist das ja nicht mal das Problem. Nur einige halten halt nicht an oder vermindern nicht mal ihre Geschwindigkeit. Mag sein, das die das durchaus unter Kontrolle haben, an Wanderern mit 20-30km/h auf einem Singletrail vorbeizurauschen. Aber für die Wanderer ergibt sich dann halt klar der Eindruck von "MTB-Rambos".

Ich selber fahr auch gerne schneller die besagten Trails, aber reduziere bei Wanderern sehr frühzeitig die Geschwindigkeit stark. Dass man dabei den einen oder anderen Wanderer erschreckt (weniger durch das Bremsmanöver, vielmehr durch die Fahrgeräusche vorher), kann ich nicht verhindern. Aber bis ich dann an ihm vorbeifahre dauert es dann noch einge Zeit und der Wanderer hat Zeit zu erkennen, dass keine Gefahr besteht.

Das hat bisher super geklappt. Und wer sich aus freien Stücken an einem Volkswandertag (=Sonntag) zur Hauptverkehrszeit auf die Brockenstraße begibt, kann ich als Radsportler nicht ernst nehmen...


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Oktober 2011)

Der besagte Artikel ist leider auf seine so verfasste Art - dämlich.
Zum Einen geht es angeblich um "den Harz", beschrieben werden aber nur die Probleme eines absoluten Touri-Hotspots. Zum Anderen werden wieder mal Symptome, aber keine Ursachen beschrieben.
Die Vollpfosten, die wie schon beschrieben an einem sonnigen Sonntag die Brockenautobahn hoch- und runterheizen, sind eben solche. Schlimm ist eben, das diese als Referenz für alle MTBler hergenommen werden.
Ich finde es aber genauso schlimm, als Wanderer an einem sonnigen Sonntag eben den Weg ausgerechnet zum Brocken suchen zu müssen und mich dann zu beschweren, das ausgerechnet auf der _Straße(!)_ auch beräderter Verkehr stattfindet! Und nein, es ist keine Entschuldigung, wenn ich sage, das man wegen des gedankenlosen und oft rücksichtslosen Verhaltens der "Wanderer" auf dieser Straße die Nerven verlieren kann und einfach durchballert, aber es ist eine Ursache. Auf Straßen gilt Rechtsverkehr und gegenseitige Rücksichtsnahme, auch für die schwächeren Verkehrsteilnehmer. Eine Frechheit ist es, zu dritt die gesamte Wegesbreite zu beanspruchen und sich dann aufzuregen, weil ein Fahhradfahrer auch was abhaben möchte. Passiert oft.
Das dann gerade im Brockenbereich und im ganzen Ostharz immer mehr richtige Pfade zu breiten Forstautobahnen vergewaltigt werden, verschlimmert das Problem nur.
Aber eigentlich klingt das alles viel zu negativ - ich habe mit solchen Problemen wenig zu tun, weil ich eben nicht dort herumlungere. Und auf den Pfaden und wegen, die ich meist fahre, herrscht ein viel entspannteres Verhältnis und es nehmen fast alle Rücksicht.


----------



## Luk00r (26. Oktober 2011)

Schaut man sich dir Normalverteilung an, dann müssen nur genug Leute da sein und es sind garantiert Idioten dabei, sowohl bei Wanderern als auch bei Bikeren 

Auf den Trails ist normalweise kaum jemand zu treffen und die paar Begegnungen die ich Trails hatte, liefen immer problemlos.
Man muss dem Fussvolk durch sein Bikeverhalten beschreiben/sichtbar machen, dass keine Gefahr für ihn besteht und das er vorrang hat (der Fussgänger).
Wenn mir Fussvolk den Weg frei macht, dann bedanke ich mich immer, sie könnten auch einfach stehen bleiben oder den Weg blockieren, ist ihr gutes Recht 

Und kritisch ist ja wirklich nur der obere Teil der Brockenstrasse und wer da rast, der gehört in die Klappse ... da gibts Kinder und Rentner, die sind unberechenbar, manche hören schwer etc... da muss man halt mal Rücksicht nehmen, die 5 Minuten... ich versteh die Rowdies da echt nicht, vor allem isses sowas von uncool auf Strasse zu rasen ... 
Boahhh ... es sind doch echt nur 5 Minuten Strasse oder 10 Minuten, wenn man Schritttempo fährt ... wär sich da nicht rücksichtsvoll verhalten kann, dem sollte man das Bike abnehmen, das Risiko ist so extrem hoch, da ein Kind umzufahren, ich könnt kotzen ... so genug aufgeregt

Noch schlimmer sind die Typen, die auf dem Panzerplattenweg runterballern, der ist noch enger und schlechte Sicht an manchen Ecken, 400hm auf Betonplatten vernichten ... wie bekloppt muss man sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (26. Oktober 2011)

Luk00r schrieb:


> sie könnten auch einfach stehen bleiben oder den Weg blockieren, ist ihr gutes Recht



Solange Radfahren auf dem Weg nicht verboten ist, hast du aber auch ein Recht, dort langzufahren. In 99% aller Fälle machen die Fußgänger auch platz, man bedankt sich und alles ist gut, bzw. wenn es grade mal eng ist bleibt man einen Moment hinter ihnen. Gegenseitiger Respekt wirkt wunder.

Wenn die Fußgänger aber absichtlich blockieren (z.B. morgends auf dem Weg zur Uni, 4 jugendliche blockieren den Weg, haben mich sowohl gesehen als auch gehört) überhol ich auch gerne mal auf dem Seitenstreifen und zeige den Mittelfinger. Unschön, aber manchmal notwendig.


----------



## Luk00r (26. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem Blockieren ist ja auch eher theoretischer Natur, man sollte es halt nur wissen 
Habs auch noch nie erlebt (Stadt zählt nicht)


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Oktober 2011)

Luk00r schrieb:


> ...Auf den Trails ist normalweise kaum jemand zu treffen und die paar Begegnungen die ich Trails hatte, liefen immer problemlos.
> Man muss dem Fussvolk durch sein Bikeverhalten beschreiben/sichtbar machen, dass keine Gefahr für ihn besteht und das er vorrang hat (der Fussgänger).
> Wenn mir Fussvolk den Weg frei macht, dann bedanke ich mich immer...


 
So sieht das aus , aber wie bitte kommst du auf sowas?



Luk00r schrieb:


> ... sie könnten auch einfach stehen bleiben oder den Weg blockieren, ist ihr gutes Recht ...


 
Das Recht hätten Sie nicht einmal, wenn du tatsächlich einen verbotenen Weg fahren würdest! Das ist schlicht Nötigung, wenn es nicht einen triftigen Grund gibt, dir den Weg zu verstellen. Dieser müsste aber schon irgendeine Gefährdung etc. sein, aber keinesfalls Bequemlichkeit oder Ignoranz...


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Oktober 2011)

@Luk00r

wie war eigentlich die Runde?


----------



## Luk00r (26. Oktober 2011)

Na super wie immer 
Ilsenburg bis Eckersprung und runter zum Stausee fahr ich ehh immer, danach variere ich, je nach Zeit/Wetter/Lust
Einer war noch mit, von 3 Zusagen, die alle Freitag kurz vor Mitternacht kamen^^

Wegen dem "Blockieren": wenn kein Platz ist (Ok, das ist im Harz eher nicht der Fall, aber gibt ja auch noch Alpen usw.) und die sich gerade "die Schuhe zubinden"   - wiegesagt eher theoretisch^^


----------



## tudor87 (26. Oktober 2011)

Aloha

Ich war am Samstag mit - ist ne super Runde fürn Tag. Würde diesen Samstag nochmal fahren, gutes Wetter ist ja angesagt. Jmd interessiert? Sonntag ginge auch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stl28 (2. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Vorstellung: bin neu hier im Forum, komme aus Dessau und fahre seit ca. acht Jahren MTB, meist XC und auch ein paar entsprechende Veranstaltungen dazu im Jahr. Wir fahren immer mit ca. 3,4,5 Leuten.

ich Suche: Tipps für lohnende Ausritte in der Region und natürlich vielleicht auch Leute mit denen mal eine Tour drin ist

Zum eigentlichen Anliegen: Wir haben geplant am 5.11.2011 eine Tour von Wernigerode zu starten und kindi hat mir dazu diesen Thread empfohlen. Start soll ca. 8:30 Uhr aus WR sein. Ich hab zwar schon was geplant, aber eine neue Tour auf unbekannten Pfaden würde schon locken. 

Wer hat Vorschläge für eine schöne Runde (so 35 bis 50 km) oder hat vielleicht Lust uns als Guide zu begleiten. Da wir auch Anfänger dabei haben sollte die Tour nicht zu anspruchsvoll und gut fahrbar sein.

Insgesamt werden wir vielleicht fünf Leute.

Bis dahin - Grüße stl28


----------



## Hasifisch (2. November 2011)

stl28 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze Vorstellung: bin neu hier im Forum...
> ...Zum eigentlichen Anliegen: Wir haben geplant am 5.11.2011 eine Tour von Wernigerode zu starten und kindi hat mir dazu diesen Thread empfohlen. Start soll ca. 8:30 Uhr aus WR sein. Ich hab zwar schon was geplant, aber eine neue Tour auf unbekannten Pfaden würde schon locken.
> ...


 
Erst mal herzlich willkommen!
Am Samstag kann ich leider nicht ganztägig, sonst hätte ich mich eingeklinkt. Kommt ihr morgens mit Autos oder übernachtet ihr in Wernigerode?


----------



## stl28 (2. November 2011)

Wir reisen morgens mit dem Auto, bzw. einer mit der Bahn an. 

Wo kann man bei euch den ganzen Tag günstig parken, wenn möglich in Bahnhofsnähe? 

Wie schon geschrieben, wollen wir ca. 8:30 Uhr starten und am früher Nachmittag wieder da sein.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. November 2011)

Mahlzeit!!

Bahnhofplatz kostet was. Leider gibts keine Tageskarte wie auf dem Torfhaus. Hatte glaub ich 5â¬ fÃ¼r 5h beszahlt. Reicht wenn man sich nicht verfÃ¤hrt

WÃ¼rd Richtung Schierke, dann den Brocken hoch und Richtung Ilsenburg und wieder zurÃ¼ck. Eventuell noch um den Eckerstausee der sehr Traillastig ist aber auch technisch gut Anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. November 2011)

In Bahnhofsnähe und im ganzen Innenstadtbereich gibt es generell keine kostenfreien Parkplätze.
Trefft euch einfach am Marstall - für's Navi: Straße "Am Lustgarten", die bis ganz hoch und dann sind links und um die Ecke freie Parkplätze.
Ihr könnt dann gleich am Wernigeröder Schloß vorbei den Herrmannsweg hoch fahren und über den Wendelstieg etc (siehe meine Tracks) dann über das "Kalte Tal" und den "Hüttestieg" nach drei Annen fahren. Von dort habt ihr alle Möglichkeiten. Wenn ihr spannende Sachen fahren wollt, ist natürlich alles rund um den Hohnekamm immer zu empfehlen, also Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg, Moorstieg etc...
Bei den Runden um den Brocken und/oder den Eckerstausee müsst ihr am Samstag recht viel Fußgänger einplanen.


----------



## stl28 (4. November 2011)

Morgen gehts los - haben uns für eine Runde aus Hasifischs Programm entschieden. Der Beerenstieg und evtl. der Hohnekamm sind unsere Ziele. Mal schauen...


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. November 2011)

Bin morgen auch dabei, fahre bei Mr.Vercetti mit. Hohnekamm ist auf jeden Fall ne schöne Ecke. Ob ich morgen alles fahre kann ich nicht sagen, fahre momentan mit ner Reservegabel und die ist einfach mal 5cm zu kurz für den Rahmen, aber zur Not schieb ich nen Stück


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. November 2011)

Hallo Hasifisch, ist ja gerade etwas ruhig im Forum. Ich hoffe, ihr fahrt noch. Wir (ein paar Hallenser) wollten am 10.12. (Sa.) noch mal eine Harztour machen. Nicht wieder Beerenstieg, aber so ähnlich, vielleicht einen Hauch leichter. Hättest Du Lust und Zeit uns zu führen?
Grüße   RR


----------



## Hasifisch (28. November 2011)

Hallo,
der 10. ist ein Samstag und damit für mich leider nicht möglich - ich arbeite bis 14:00 Uhr und danach wird das Licht arg knapp!
Vielleicht haben ja die Magdeburger an dem Tag Zeit und Lust? Also Mitlesende bitte melden...


Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Hasifisch, ist ja gerade etwas ruhig im Forum. Ich hoffe, ihr fahrt noch. Wir (ein paar Hallenser) wollten am 10.12. (Sa.) noch mal eine Harztour machen. Nicht wieder Beerenstieg, aber so ähnlich, vielleicht einen Hauch leichter. Hättest Du Lust und Zeit uns zu führen?
> Grüße RR


----------



## Hasifisch (28. November 2011)

Ach ja, zum Thema fahren...
Eigentlich jeden Sonntag und es macht noch richtig Spaß. Trails sind so trocken das sie teils heftig stauben. Nur auf den steinigen Pfaden wie Kleine Renne etc. ist durch die kalten Nächte der eine oder andere Stein etwas schlüpfrig...
Wenn ihr die schwierigeren Bereiche des Beerenstieges ausklammern wollt, könnt ihr ihn ja ab der Mitte fahren. Oder ihr haltet euch Richtung Pfarrstieg/alte Bobbahn, nur ist da am WE meist recht viel zu Fuß unterwegs. Ich würde es aber an Eurer Stelle erst mal vom Wetter abhängig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. November 2011)

Soll ja erstmal bis Mitte Dezember keinen Schnee geben. Wollten auch mal was Neues probieren. Nicht immer nur Beerenstieg/kleine Renne, so schön das auch ist.Und die schönen Westharzwege à la Magdeburger Weg sind uns zu weit weg, wird ja früh dunkel. Sollten so 60 km bei ca. 1000 hm werden. Kannst Du da was aus dem Hut zaubern? Und wenn noch ein paar mehr Leute mitkommen, sehr gerne! Also meldet Euch.


----------



## AlexR (28. November 2011)

Also ich hätte auch Interesse. Wenn das Wetter passt und ich Zeit habe. Komme zwar aus Leipzig aber das sollte gehen. Ich kenne den Beerenstieg, kleine Renne, Höllenstieg und die Gegend rund um die Leistenklippe (Moorstieg und zwei die keinen Namen haben) dann noch ein zwei Sachen in Wernigerode.

Das finde ich allerdings alles ähnlich schwer oder schwerer als der Beerenstieg. Bin aber auch nur mit einem HT unterwegs . Ich muss da an einigen Stellen absteigen, was aber am fehlenden Mut liegt .

Ich würde gern mal die Bobbahn/Pfarrstieg ausprobieren. Das lies sich, wenn ich mich nicht irre, z.B. mit dem Höllenstieg und einer Abfahrt ohne Namen von der Leistenklippe verbinden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. November 2011)

Überlasse die Planung gerne jemandem, der sich besser (was keine Kunst ist) auskennt. Es wäre nur sinnvoll, wenns nicht Sachen sind, die schön bei Trockenheit hammerhart sind. Jetzt kämme ja noch Laub, Dauerfeuchtigkeitund vielleicht die eine oder andere gefrorene Stelle dazu. Schwer sollte es schon werden, aber ein bissl Flow wäre auch nicht übel. Anfahrt wäre ab Halle mit Transporter (6 Plätze) oder bei mehr Leuten mit Connex.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. November 2011)

Also eine flowige Runde mit markantem Singletrail-Anteil und nicht zu schwer könnte folgendermaßen aussehen:
- Start WR Lustgarten/Marstall, Auffahrt erstes Stück Schloßallee,
- über Augustweg am Schloss vorbei auf den Annaweg, dann über den Herrmannsweg bis Trinagelhütte, Singletrail mit zwei Klippen (müssen einige vielleicht ganz kurz schieben) den Wendelstieg bis auf den Annaweg,
- den links "hoch" bis auf den Kaiserweg und von dem über die Steingleie nach Voigtstieg (wieder 2-3 Stellen dabei, sonst Singletrail)
- B244 überqueren, dann links Richtung "Kaltes Tal" und in diesem gleich rechts am Parkplatz steil hoch den Astberg-Rundweg
- Am Scharfenstein vorbei, vor der nächsten Kreuzung den unscheinbaren Waldweg (steil runter) zum Kalten Tal - Achtung, im Knick rechts halten!
- Kalte Tal hoch, eventuell am Ende vor der Schutzhütte links Richtung Zillierbachtalsperre und den lurzen, spaßigen Hexenstiebg wieder runter zum Kalten Tal
- über den Hüttestieg hoch Richtung drei Annen, oben aber abbiegen zum Steinergskopf
- dort über den Elversstein runter (wer sich traut und kann fährt die Treppe), dann auf dem Trail runter zum Drängetal-Hangweg,
- dort 50m links hoch und dann gleich rechts abbiegen und den kurzen Berg hoch, oben den Singletrail rechts nehmen
- kurze Abbfahrt, dann zweimal links Richtung Amtsfeldstr./L100, diese überqueren, auf der anderen Seite gleich hinter der Brücke scharf rechts,
- kurz später wieder rechts und dem Weg bis zu Werbat/Bahnhof Steinerne Renne fahren,
- hinter dem Wasserkraftwerk die Bahnschienen queren und links auf den Bahnparallelweg bis Hotel Drei Annen,

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. November 2011)

Besten Dank, sehe ich mir mal in Ruhe auf der Karte an!


----------



## Hasifisch (29. November 2011)

So, ihr seit jetzt auf dem Bahnparallelweg und kommt oben am Hotel "Drei Annen" aus dem Wald. Nun fahrt ihr vor dem Hotel den steilen kurzen Weg rechts hoch und dann hinter/über dem Hotel links über die Wiese, bis ihr wieder auf einem Weg seit. Diesen fahrt ihr Richtung "Drei Annen Hohne" (also einmal geradeaus/leicht links halten und nicht rechts fahren) bis der von einem autotauglichen Forstweg genau 90° gekreuzt wird,
- hier gerade weiter durch den kleinen Bach (mit Brücke) und dann hoch,
- hinter der Sitzecke auf der rechten Seite den wilden Weg rechts hoch,
- oben an der nächsten "Kreuzung" links halten und dort über zwei Bäume (kann man umfahren!) bis auf den Glashüttenweg - breite Forststraße - rechts abbiegen, und nun entweder kurze Zeit später an der Schonung links auf den technischen Trail bergauf zur Jugendherberge oder aber weiter auf dem Glashüttenweg bleiben und an der nächsten Kreuzung (Infopunkt) links abbiegen, dabei auf dem Glashüttenweg bleiben und bis zur ehemaligen Jugendherberge bergauf,
- Glashüttenweg links vorbei an der Jugendherberge folgen, bergauf bis nächste Kreuzung (Bank),
OPTION
Rechts Richtung Beerenstieg, kurz vor dem Skihang den "Von-Eichendorff-Stieg" runter, entweder bei erster Querung des Glashüttenweges wieder rechts zur Kreuzung Beerenstieg oder aber kurz links und dann wieder rechts auf dem "Von-Eichendorff-Stieg" bis runter zum Forsthaus am Glashüttenweg. Man ist dann wieder am ersten Punkt dieser Tour auf dem Glashüttenweg.
Der "Eichendorff" ist ein eher anspruchsloser, leicht technischer aber spaßiger Downhill. Danach wieder auf dem Glashüttenweg zurück bis zur Kreuzung "Beerenstieg".
/OPTION
- Glashüttenweg vorbei am Trudenstein bis zur "Spinne",- weiter dem Glashüttenweg folgen, Erdbeerkopf links liegen lassen und bis zum obersten Einstie in den Pfarrstieg weiter. Der Pfarrstieg ist von den hier versammelten technischen und steinigen Stiegen der am einfachsten zu fahrende, mit nur wenigen anspruchsvollen Stellen.
- Bahnparallelweg queren, Gleis queren (werr fährt die Treppe?), Pfarrstieg weiter bis auf den "Neuen Weg"
* - Neuen Weg nach Schierke, vorbei am Friedhof, über Bahnhofstraße oder den Pfad rechts daneben (anspruchsvoll bergauf) hoch zum Schierker Bahnhof, Gleise überqueren un den Weg bis zur ersten Kreuzung nehmen,
- dort links, nächste Kreuzung wieder links un danach links auf den Trail vorbei am "Feuerstein" - ja, die Klamotte ist auf den Etiketten des "Schierker Feuerstein". Schöner Trail, oben etwas technisch, unten gut zu fahren. *
- Jetzt seit ihr wieder auf dem Bahnparallelweg und haltet euch rechts...

Fortsetzung folgt.
* Diese Schleife könnt ihr auslassen, wenn wenn ihr den Pfarrstieg nur bis zum Bahnparralweg fahrt und euch dann gleich rechts haltet.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (29. November 2011)

bist du sicher, dass der von-eichendorff-stieg noch fahrbar ist? Das was die Harvester damit gemacht haben sah beim letzten vorbeifahren nicht mehr so einladend aus. . .


----------



## Hasifisch (29. November 2011)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> bist du sicher, dass der von-eichendorff-stieg noch fahrbar ist? Das was die Harvester damit gemacht haben sah beim letzten vorbeifahren nicht mehr so einladend aus. . .


 
Von oben, also vom Beerenstieg-Zubringer aus oder unten ab Glashüttenweg?


----------



## Jonas-7596 (29. November 2011)

Bin mir grad nicht 100% sicher, aber ich meine es war oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (29. November 2011)

@Hasifisch
Samstags fährst Du auch keine kurze Feierabendrunde?
Was steht Sonntag an? Auf eine Tour in der Region WR hätte ich 2011 schon noch Lust. Zwischen langsamen 500 bis1000hm steige ich allerdings aus. Die Runde die Du hier gerade beschreibst ist mir aktuell etwas zu heftig ;-)
Gruß BT


----------



## Hasifisch (29. November 2011)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> @Hasifisch
> Samstags fährst Du auch keine kurze Feierabendrunde?
> Was steht Sonntag an? Auf eine Tour in der Region WR hätte ich 2011 schon noch Lust. Zwischen langsamen 500 bis1000hm steige ich allerdings aus. Die Runde die Du hier gerade beschreibst ist mir aktuell etwas zu heftig ;-)
> Gruß BT


 
Die Runde ist für Ritter Runkel und Kumpane... 



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Hasifisch, ist ja gerade etwas ruhig im Forum. Ich hoffe, ihr fahrt noch. Wir (ein paar Hallenser) wollten am 10.12. (Sa.) noch mal eine Harztour machen. Nicht wieder Beerenstieg, aber so ähnlich, vielleicht einen Hauch leichter. Hättest Du Lust und Zeit uns zu führen?
> Grüße   RR


 
Ich selbst kann momentan definitiv nur sonntags ernsthafte Touren fahren, Samstag habe ich als Fotograf in der Vorweihnachtszeit einfach nur Geldverdienen auf der Agenda...
Die Tage kommt meine Beleuchtung, aber Trails fahre ich damit nicht so richtig. Wer aber sonntags auf so 2 - 4stündige Trailrundkurse Böcke hat, kann sich jederzeit melden.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Dezember 2011)

So, weiter geht's.
Ihr seid also auf dem Bahnparallelweg kurz oberhalb des Schierker Bahnhofes,
- bergauf Richtung Brocken/Brockenstraße,
- Bahnparallelweg kreuzt die "Alte Bobbahn", entweder diese rechts hoch zur Brockenstraße (technisch) oder geradeaus weiter und dann auf die Brockenstraße,
- Brockenstr. bergauf, vorbei am Urwaldstieg, nach der Steigung hart links in die Abfahrt,
- diese kurz genießen, kann man auch schön über Steinwälle springen etc,
- wieder auf der Brockenstr. angekommen rechts runter,
- Einfahrt links zur alten Bobbahn nehmen und dann - Feuer frei!
- über die Bahnschienen und hinein in die Steinwüste - diese ist entweder zu "ballern" oder eher technisch vorsichtig zu befahren, je nach eigener Fasson und nach vorhandenem Material,
- auf der Strecke leicht links halten und man ist automatisch auf dem "neuen Weg", diesen dann nach rechts (eher unscheinbar in den Wald) auf der Alten Bobbahn wieder verlassen. Davor geht eine breite Forststraße rechts runter nach Schierke,
- die alte Bobbahn mit Spaß und Vorsicht genießen,
- am Wegende links,
- immer am Rand von Schierke wieder zum Schierker Bahnhof,
- von dort wieder über die Gleise und zur Spinne,

Nun gilt es zu überlegen, wieviel Zeit noch ist und was ihr noch fahren wollt. Eine schöne, mittelmäßig technisch anspruchsvolle Runde wäre nun den Glashüttenweg wieder aufwärts bis fast zu den Brockenkindern zu fahren, aber kurz vorher den Höllenstieg zu nehmen (obere beide Abschnitte, über den "Forstmeister Sietz Weg" bis auf den "Victor von Scheffel Weg" und dann links den Aufstieg auf den Hohnekamm vorbei an den Höllenklippen zu fahren/schieben, oben auf dem Kamm bis zum Moorstieg und diesen zurück zur Spinne. Man kann auch entweder den Höllenstieg oder den Hohnekamm weglassen. Zeitbedarf insgesamt sicher eine Stunde und es kostet gut Kraft.

Von der Spinne auf jeden Fall den Glashüttenweg zurück bis zur Jugendherberge, dort den Trail rechts runter wieder auf den Glashüttenweg,
- jetzt entweder gleich wieder links den Forstweg rein und etwas durchwursteln (Ziel ist Hotel Drei Annen) oder einfach den Glashüttenweg weiter bis kurz vor die Straße und links über eine kleine Brücke,
- immer weiter bis zum Hotel Drei Annen,
- dises einmal umrunden und kurz auf die Landstraße, dieser nach links folgen,
- direkt hinter den Bahngleisen rechts auf den Pfad neben der Straße,
- ihm folgen, wenn er von der Straße wegführt,
- links abbiegen, sobald es geht, Singletrail parallel zur Straße folgen,
- auf dem anschließenden Forstweg bleiben, von der Straße weg, bergauf, vorbei an Schutzhütte,
- an nächster Kreuzung überlegen: nach Wernigerode zurück noch mal über den Steinbergskopf/Hasserode/Bahnhof Steinerne Renne/Braunes Wasser oder gleich geradeaus Armeleuteberg/Trails nach WR oder Kaltes Tal etc...

Dürfte so ca. eine 45km Tour sein, die sich aber nach wesentlich mehr anfühlt.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Dezember 2011)

Besten Dank für deine Mühe, Hasifisch!
Werde mir Deinen Vorschlag mal am WE genau ansehen. Hoffentlich blicke ich durch, ist ja doch schön umfangreich.
Nun sollte es nur noch bis zum 10.12. nicht übermäßig schneien.
Grüße    RR


----------



## Luk00r (6. Dezember 2011)

Hier mit will !!! muss ja sonst immer Bahn fahren und wenn ihr Karre habt wäre das mal entsprechend biilliger und flexibler. *kurz nach Wetter schau*
Uff, fürn Brocken durchgehend Schnee und max. Temp -4 
und am Sa Sturm 
Dann wohl eher nicht, ****, jetzt ists doch Winter geworden


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2011)

Habe jetzt die Aktion für uns auch abgeblasen, schade, aber bei Schneematsch rumeiern muss nicht sein. Hasifischs Tourenplan sah sehr gut aus, auch wenn ich ihn nicht bis in alle Einzelheiten nachvollziehen konnte. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich gerade die schönste Pfade nicht gefunden. Machen wir die Tour eben nächstes Frühjahr, vielleicht führt uns dann Hasifisch auch selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja, die meisten Trails haben sich erst mal verabschiedet...waren am Sonntag zu Fuß auf dem Brocken (herrlich einsam für einen Sonntag!) und es pfoff schon erheblich...
Konnte auf dem groben Kies auf dem Plateau gut schlittern - der Rückenwind hat ordentlich geholfen.
Am Sonntag war aber unter 1.000 Hm noch nichts groß von Schnee zu sehen, jetzt sieht es sicher schon anders aus.
Wie wäre es mit einer großen Saisoneröffnungsrunde nächstes Jahr? Könnte ich ja schon hier im Kalender anpinnen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2011)

Gute Idee! Nur rechtzeitig Termin ankündigen, irgendwie hat man im Frühjahr immer so viel vor...


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Dezember 2011)

Wie wäre es denn mit einer Runde am 1. April 2012? Wäre ein Sonntag. Oder lieber generell Samstag?
Hier mal ein Bild vom letzten Sonntag...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2011)

Samstag ist generell besser, fährt sich schöner, wenn man den nächsten Tag frei hat. Sind die Wege Ende März überhaupt schon schneefrei?


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Dezember 2011)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Samstag ist generell besser, fährt sich schöner, wenn man den nächsten Tag frei hat. Sind die Wege Ende März überhaupt schon schneefrei?


 
Zu 99% ja. Auf jeden Fall sollten wir genug schneefreie Wege finden. Eine so ausführliche Runde wie weiter oben beschrieben würde ich zum Saisonauftakt sowieso nicht fahren, eher etwas kleiner.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2011)

Klingt gut, dann werfe ich den 31. März (Sa.) ins Rennen. Und Strecke je nach Wegezustand.


----------



## AlexR (6. Dezember 2011)

Würde mich wenn ich Zeit habe und es nicht vergessen anschließen wollen .


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Dezember 2011)

So, der Termin steht hier im Forumskalender.
Samstag, der 31.03.2012 um 9:30 an der Hochschule Harz in WR, da kann man auch gleich parken.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Dezember 2011)

Toll, ein Grund mehr sich aufs neue Jahr zu freuen. Werde hier wieder ein bißchen Werbung machen und bestimmt nicht alleine nach Wernigerode kommen.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> So, der Termin steht hier im Forumskalender.
> Samstag, der 31.03.2012 um 9:30 an der Hochschule Harz in WR, da kann man auch gleich parken.



Tut mir Leid, an dem Tag kann ich nicht, da wollt ich mich spontan besaufen 

Ich bin mit Sicherheit auch im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei, aber 4 Monate im Voraus planen. . . das übersteigt leider meine Fähigkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ich denke wir werden dann schon alternativ eine kleine Runde hinbekommen...


----------



## BikeTiefling (6. Dezember 2011)

Da fällt eine einzelne Schneeflocke vom Himmel und schon wird das Bike für ein 1/4 Jahr eingemottet?


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Dezember 2011)

Wer redet von einmotten...
Bei mir kommen Swampthing 42aST/60a v/h drauf und weiter gehts...


----------



## BikeTiefling (6. Dezember 2011)

Ice Spiker und weiter gehts! ;-)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Dezember 2011)

Nö, ich fahre das ganze Jahr über, aber ich sitze nicht 3 Stunden im Auto, um bei Schneematsch o.ä. auf unbekannten Strecken zu fahren und am Montag den Rotz zu haben. Aber ich lasse mich gerne von Euch bei richtigem Schnee einladen...


----------



## micha.qlb (7. Dezember 2011)

ich würde mich bei ner geschmeidigen runde glaube auch mit einklinken^^

ich fahr ja nur 15 min


----------



## BikeTiefling (7. Dezember 2011)

Das ist eine geschmeidige Runde! Traditional Christmasride 2011


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Dezember 2011)

Brockenstraße hoch und wieder runter?!?


----------



## BikeTiefling (10. Dezember 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Brockenstraße ... runter?!?


Nö warum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (10. Dezember 2011)

Rahmenbrecher1 schrieb:


> Es geht wie immer auf der Brockenstrasse auf den Gipfel und dann auf dem selben weg wieder runter!
> 
> Mfg Marco



Darum?
Das liest sich wie eine gnadenlos langweilige Rennradrunde.


----------



## Kasebi (10. Dezember 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Darum?
> Das liest sich wie eine gnadenlos langweilige Rennradrunde.



Um mit dem Bike auf den Brocken zu kommen hast kaum eine andere Möglichkeit. Viel mehr Zeit als da hoch und runter zu fahren haben die wenigsten von uns am 24.12. Und da hier nicht die Strecke sondern die Biker im Vordergrund stehen ist es an dem Tag alles andere als langweilig. Wieso erlauben sich immer die ein so absolutes Urteil die an derartigen Veranstaltungen noch nie teilgenommen haben.Wenn es dir langweilig erscheint organisiere doch selbst eine nichtlangweilige Runde für den Tag. Ich jedenfalls freue mich darauf und werde garantiert meinen Spaß haben.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## verano (10. Dezember 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> So, der Termin steht hier im Forumskalender.
> Samstag, der 31.03.2012 um 9:30 an der Hochschule Harz in WR, da kann man auch gleich parken.



Bin dabei! 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (10. Dezember 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Um mit dem Bike auf den Brocken zu kommen hast kaum eine andere Möglichkeit. Viel mehr Zeit als da hoch und runter zu fahren haben die wenigsten von uns am 24.12. Und da hier nicht die Strecke sondern die Biker im Vordergrund stehen ist es an dem Tag alles andere als langweilig. Wieso erlauben sich immer die ein so absolutes Urteil die an derartigen Veranstaltungen noch nie teilgenommen haben.Wenn es dir langweilig erscheint organisiere doch selbst eine nichtlangweilige Runde für den Tag. Ich jedenfalls freue mich darauf und werde garantiert meinen Spaß haben.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



Ich möchte diese Runde doch gar nicht schlecht machen oder runterziehen. 
Ich habe nur meine Meinung geschrieben. Das sollte doch erlaubt sein...
Aber wenn es mich in den Harz verschlägt, dann setze ich mich eben nicht aufs Rad, um auf diesem Weg den Brocken zu befahren.
Reizloser geht es in meinen Augen einfach nicht. 
Und die Gegend hat einfach so viele geniale Ecken, die mit dem MTB viel mehr Spaß machen. Der Brocken ist doch im Grunde kein echtes Ziel für MTB Fahrer. 
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was im Winter bei Schnee überhaupt fahrbar wäre.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub du hast das Thema dieser Runde nicht erkannt. Es geht darum das sich am Heilig Abend Leute zusammen treffen um ihre Leidenschaft einfach simpel zu teilen und um oben auf den Gipfel den ein oder anderen Glühwein zu schlürfen.
Es hat nix mit Trailsurfen um Brocken zu tun.
Ich hab noch nie mitgemacht bin aber schwer am überlegen mit zu fahren.


----------



## Kasebi (10. Dezember 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast das Thema dieser Runde nicht erkannt. Es geht darum das sich am Heilig Abend Leute zusammen treffen um ihre Leidenschaft einfach simpel zu teilen und um oben auf den Gipfel den ein oder anderen Glühwein zu schlürfen.
> Es hat nix mit Trailsurfen um Brocken zu tun.
> Ich hab noch nie mitgemacht bin aber schwer am überlegen mit zu fahren.





Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Und die Gegend hat einfach so viele geniale Ecken, die mit dem MTB viel mehr Spaß machen. Der Brocken ist doch im Grunde kein echtes Ziel für MTB Fahrer.
> Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, was im Winter bei Schnee überhaupt fahrbar wäre.



@Mr_Vercetti in einer Beziehung hast du recht. Auf den Brocken fahre ich auch nur bei - ich nenns mal- Thementouren. Also am 3.Oktober zur Harzquerung und eben am 24.12. Das besondere ist wirklich der Termin. Das sich eben an diesem Tag ein Häufchen "Verrückter" findet um da hoch zu fahren. Aber ansonsten geb ich Dir nochmal recht. Der Brocken ist auch für mich schon lange kein lohnendes Ziel mehr. Nicht mit dem Bike und nicht zu Fuß. Es giebt interessantere Ecken im Harz.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (10. Dezember 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Der Brocken ist auch für mich schon lange kein lohnendes Ziel mehr. Nicht mit dem Bike und nicht zu Fuß. Es giebt interessantere Ecken im Harz.


 

Kasebi und Trialbiker82 haben es ganz gut erklärt.

Der Punkt ist, dass es zugegebenermaßen sinnlos ist bei unklarem Wetter mehrere Stunden anzureisen um im Harz im Tiefschnee oder Schneematsch zu versinken. Jetzt kommt der TCR ins Spiel => am 24.12 ist das Matsch-Risiko auf dem Weg zum Brocken eher gering ;-) und meistens ist die Brockenstraße halbwegs geräumt.

Der Brocken ist für technisch orientierte Biker sonst wirklich kein Ziel aber an dem Tag reist es die Gruppe. Außerdem sind die Wanderer erfahrungsgemäß besser drauf, freundlicher und vormittags nicht so zahlreich wie im Sommer.

Damit sind wir gleich beim nächsten Punkt, jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied ich bin schon mit BlaBla die Straße runter aber normalerweise ist zumindest die Bobbahn auf dem Rückweg drin. Je nach Wetter und Zeit auch mehr - bei entspanntem Publikum.

Gruß BT

PS: Wem die Tour zu kurz ist der kann im Thema fragen, ab und an kommt eine Gruppe direkt aus WR hoch ;-)


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Dezember 2011)

Also mit der Option einer witzigeren Abfahrt z.B. über Bobbahn etc. wäre ich sogar dabei - aber ich werde am 24.12. vormittags das Studio noch aufhaben und bin damit gebunden...
Habe in den letzten Tagen meine ersten Nachtfahrten genmacht und bin total begeistert. Hier die Tracks:
Nightride I - Wendelstieg
Nightride II - Armeleuteberg
Bei genialer Sicht, Vollmondlicht und frostknirschenden Trails war das schon ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Dezember 2011)

verano schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> ...


 
Super! Tragt euch bitte beim Termin als Mitfahrer ein, dann wissen wir, wie viele dabei sind.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Dezember 2011)

Wo eintragen ???


----------



## AlexR (13. Dezember 2011)

Hier nehme ich an: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12541


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Dezember 2011)

Genau!
Hab's auch mal als Link in meiner Signatur verewigt.


----------



## fred777 (13. Dezember 2011)

hallo leute wollte mal wissen ab welcher höhe der schnee schon liegt, ist es zu spät für ne enduro tour a la wolfswarte,achtermann,pionierweg...danke im voraus !!!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man den Webcams und Wanderern glauben mag: ja, es ist zu spät.


----------



## downhillsau (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ein Thema genau nach meinem Geschmack.Die meisten trails kenne ich als "Nordharzrand´ler" zwar auch,aber die Idee,diese auch mal anderen zu zeigen,finde ich genial.Dickes Lob an dich Hasifisch.
Sehr spaßig ist auch der trail entlang den Zeterklippen.
Ich werde sicher auch am 31.3 bei der Tour dabei sein,denn möchte gern mal mit euch hier zusammen biken.
Also,genießen wir erstmal den Winter und dann gehts mit neuem Bike im Frühjahr los.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Dezember 2011)

Gestern gab es wieder eine Nachtrunde.
Nicht mal so eine kleine Testrunde - sondern eine richtige kleine Tour.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qtlzawtwfydhttrd
sind trotz der Bedingungen auch Trails gefahren, war völlig okay. Aber jetzt kommen die Swampys drauf, der Boden ist doch teilweise recht tief und gelegentlich gibt es kleine Schneeflächen.
Wer hat Lust auf eine kleine Tour am 25. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi Garrit, 
ich bekomme Anfang Februar mein neues Rad aus Koblenz konnte mir da was schönes zusammenstellen lassen und die warten jetzt eigentlich nur noch auf mein Geld
Hab dann auch entlich meine HS dran
Bin dann auf jedenfall mal wieder mit dabei...bis dahin wünsch ich dir und den anderen Usern ein frohes Fest.

mit besten Grüßen Henning


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi Henning,
super, melde dich dann mal!
Oder wie wÃ¤re es mit der "SaisonerÃ¶ffnung"? Siehe meine Signatur! â



Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hi Garrit,
> ich bekomme Anfang Februar mein neues Rad aus Koblenz konnte mir da was schÃ¶nes zusammenstellen lassen und die warten jetzt eigentlich nur noch auf mein Geld
> Hab dann auch entlich meine HS dran
> Bin dann auf jedenfall mal wieder mit dabei...bis dahin wÃ¼nsch ich dir und den anderen Usern ein frohes Fest.
> ...


----------



## downhillsau (22. Dezember 2011)

Hey,
wann würdest du denn am 25. fahren wollen?Hört sich gut an.Wenn wir vormittags starten,komm ich mit.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Nothing85 (22. Dezember 2011)

Steh mit drin


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Dezember 2011)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hey,
> wann würdest du denn am 25. fahren wollen?Hört sich gut an.Wenn wir vormittags starten,komm ich mit.
> 
> Grüße Thomas


 
Hi Thomas,
hab noch keinen genauen Plan, aber so gegen 10:30 Start würde ich sagen. Dann locker so max. 3 Stunden.
Ich würde dann auch die Chance nutzen und den "gewissen Trail" suchen, habe da einen Tip bekommen...



Nothing85 schrieb:


> Steh mit drin


----------



## BikeTiefling (22. Dezember 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...gegen 10:30 Start ... max. 3 Stunden.



Klingt gut aber Weihnachten gehört der Familie. Ist ab dem 26ten eine Wiederholung geplant?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (22. Dezember 2011)

Am 26 würde ich mich vielleicht mit einklinken.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Dezember 2011)

26. geht bei mir nicht, da ist traditioneller Kneipenschmaus...


----------



## downhillsau (22. Dezember 2011)

10.30 Uhr hört sich gut an,ich bin dabei.Bis zum Kaffee nachmittags habe ich Zeit.Wie sieht denn die Schneelage bis runter nach WR aus?Machen Schlamm....ähhhh Winterreifen Sinn?
Also wenn wir "den trail" finden,wär das ja mal was.Ich schreib dir nochmal ne PN.

@Bike Tiefling:Ist schon richtig mit Weihnachten und Familie,aber mal zwischendurch für ein paar Stunden raus passt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (22. Dezember 2011)

25.12., 10:30 Parkplatz Hochschule Harz, Wernigerode Friedrichstr., Trailsuche, Winter/Schlammreifen erwünscht...


----------



## AlexR (12. Januar 2012)

Wie sind denn zur Zeit die Streckenbedingungen? Ist die Leistenklippe -> Beerenstieg oder die Steinere Renne noch fahrbar oder versinkt man im Schnee/Matsch?


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Januar 2012)

So, hab mich hier lange nicht mehr herumgetrieben weil ich mich auch lange nicht mehr auf dem Bike herumgetrieben hatte...



AlexR schrieb:


> Wie sind denn zur Zeit die Streckenbedingungen? Ist die Leistenklippe -> Beerenstieg oder die Steinere Renne noch fahrbar oder versinkt man im Schnee/Matsch?



Wie es da oben aussieht, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Meine beiden Touren am WE gingen auf max. 400 Hm und da hat es schönen harschen und griffigen Schnee. Mit halbwegs groben Reifen super zu fahren. Will mir am nächsten WE mal wieder den Beerenstieg vornehmen, wer Lust hat, einfach melden...
Waren gestern auf einer genialen Downhillstrecke mit Northshoreelementen unterwegs (werde die Lage nicht verraten, Nachfragen leider sinnlos) und das war der Hammer. Hatte mich nur in Sachen Reifen völlig verschätzt, weil ich mit weichem Boden gerechnet habe. Der Swampthing 2.5 Supertacky war völlig überfordert...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Januar 2012)

Tja, Lust auf Beerenstieg schon, aber nun steht schon die DH-Streckein Thale auf dem Plan....schade.


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Januar 2012)

Na viel Spaß dabei...werd mir die auch mal irgendwann vornehmen, muss nur mehr Springen üben.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Januar 2012)

Thale muss man nicht springen können (deswegen bin ich ja da). Wenn man nicht so schnell fährt, kömmt man da auch mit einem Tourenrad runter. Falls Thale platzt, würden wir uns aber gerne kurzfristig bei Dir einklinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (17. Januar 2012)

Könnte mir jemand sagen welche S Schwierigkeiten folgende Wege haben: Beerenstieg, Höllenstieg, Steinere Renne hm.. jetzt gehen mir die Namen aus, versuche ich es mal mit Wegbeschreibung der Trail runter von der Leisteklippe auf den Glashüttenweg.

So das sollte reichen. Ich versuche gerade Touren für den Urlaub zusammenzustellen und Frage mich welche Schwierigkeiten ich eigentlich schon versucht habe.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Januar 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand sagen welche S Schwierigkeiten folgende Wege haben: Beerenstieg, Höllenstieg, Steinere Renne hm.. jetzt gehen mir die Namen aus, versuche ich es mal mit Wegbeschreibung der Trail runter von der Leisteklippe auf den Glashüttenweg...



Den Trail direkt von der Leistenklippe bis zum Glashüttenweg...gibt es nicht...
Von der Leistenklippe runter geht schnurstracks der Beerenstieg, der kommt unten auf den Oberen Hohneweg/Eschwegestraße. Dann gibt es noch den eher downhilligen Trail runter zum Trudenstein, der startet zwar auch auf dem Hohnekamm, aber nicht an der Leistenklippe, sondern deutlich südlicher. Relativ nah an der Leistenklippe, aber in westlicher Richtung startet noch der Moorstieg. Der geht auch auf den Glashüttenweg, nachdem dieser den Hohnekamm umkurvt hat, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
Mit den S-Klassen kenne ich mich eigentlich nicht aus, versuchen wir mal eine Klassifizierung:
Beerenstieg, Höllenstieg: für Trailkönner komplett und auch schnell fahrbar, einige technisch schwierige Passagen, nichts unlösbares. Für Gelegenheits-Trailfahrer oder weniger technisch versierte aber schon herausfordernd.
= S2 mit S3 Anteilen.
Steinerne Renne ist für mich tabu - technisch sehr sehr schwer und äußerst gefährlich, da am Abgrund. Außerdem fast immer feucht!
= S4 - S5
Lieber die "Kleine Renne" fahren. Auch schwer, aber vieles machbar und vor allem nicht gefährlich. Ich fahre sie bis auf eine Kehre komplett - mirfährt der Umsetzer...
S3
Der Moorstieg ist genial - oben nur Stege/Holzwege, unten dann quasi ein trockenes Flussbett mit Findlingen. Ideales Übungsrevier, für Könner kein Problem.
= S2 mit S3 Anteilen
Auch sehr schön die nord-westliche Abfahrt vom Hohnekamm, vorbei am Treppenstieg. Ebenfalls gut zum Üben, für Könner alles fahrbar.
= S2 mit S3 Anteilen
Wer anderer Ansicht ist - her damit!
Hier die Singletrail-Skala.


----------



## AlexR (17. Januar 2012)

Ah ich habe ein bisschen was verwürfelt. Natürlich meine ich die "Kleine Renne" die Steinere Renne denke ich nicht mal dran zu fahren . Ich mein den Hohnekamm -> Trudenstein Trail.

Den Moorstieg fand ich oben sehr lustig unten eher nervig aber da war ich auch schon ziemlich kraftlos am Ende der Tour.

Ich schätze die Wege auch so ein. An den steilen S3 Stelle geht mir meistens der Mut aus oder ich schiebe es dann einfach auf mein eher CC orientiertes HT das ich mal kurz absteige . Mit jedem mal fahren wird es aber besser.

Vielen Dank für deine Infos.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Januar 2012)

Hier sind -glaube ich- Schwierigkeiten beschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=274183&highlight=beerenstieg


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Januar 2012)

Ich war gestern Abend mit einem Kumpel um Drei Annen unterwegs - eigentlich wollten wir eine Nacht- und Schneeerstbefahrung des Beerenstieges durchführen - was aber daran scheiterte, das wegen Tiefschnee (!) kein Weg hinführte. Der Glashüttenweg war bis zum Abzweig zum Skihang "geräumt" und dann war Ritze - dicke Lage Altschnee mit richtig fett Pulver drauf. Wir haben uns bis zur Spinne gequält und sind dann zum Schierker Stern runter gefahren, sogar das war höllisch anstrengend, aber streckenweise auch spaßig...
Also im Gegensatz zu den Strecken um Wernigerode ist da oben im Moment mit dem Bike nichts zu machen. Deshalb werde ich am Sonntagvormittag mit dem Auto nach Drei Annen fahren, mein Snowboard auf den Hohnekamm tragen und durch schönsten Powder den alten Skihang runterflügen...
Wer Interesse hat, melden!


----------



## AlexR (27. Januar 2012)

Super Tipp. Wollte eigentlich heute da hoch, dann lass ich es lieber .


----------



## downhillsau (27. Januar 2012)

Hi,
das kann ich mir vorstellen,daß es momentan da oben sehr anstrengend ist.Spaßig ist es alle mal.Ich bin mal im tiefsten Winter den Eckerlochstieg runter,was deutlich einfacher ist.Aber wehe,man kommt vom festgetretenen Weg ab
Die Idee mit dem Board den Skihang runter hört sich gut an.Hmmh,biken oder boarden???Falls ich mitkomme,melde ich mich bei dir.
Übrigens habe ich mir jetzt auch ne vernünftige Lampe zugelegt,falls also mal wieder ne Abend/Nachtfahrt ansteht!

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Januar 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ...Die Idee mit dem Board den Skihang runter hört sich gut an.Hmmh,biken oder boarden???Falls ich mitkomme,melde ich mich bei dir.
> Übrigens habe ich mir jetzt auch ne vernünftige Lampe zugelegt,falls also mal wieder ne Abend/Nachtfahrt ansteht!...



Hallo!
Wenn du mal in der Woche Bock auf 1 - 2 Stunden Nightride hast, melde dich einfach, ich fahre so ein- bis zweimal jede Woche. Macht richtig Spaß!
Wegen Sonntag gib Bescheid!
Viele Grüße!


----------



## BikeTiefling (29. Januar 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Deshalb werde ich am Sonntagvormittag mit dem Auto nach Drei Annen fahren, mein Snowboard auf den Hohnekamm tragen und durch schönsten Powder den alten Skihang runterflügen...
> Wer Interesse hat, melden!



Nabend,

würdest Du einen Snowboard-Anfänger mitnehmen und mit ein paar Fahrtipps aushelfen? Könnte etwas den Flow reduzieren aber lustig werden.

Gruß BT


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Januar 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> würdest Du einen Snowboard-Anfänger mitnehmen und mit ein paar Fahrtipps aushelfen? Könnte etwas den Flow reduzieren aber lustig werden.
> 
> Gruß BT



Hey,
sorry, ich habe heute morgen hier nicht mehr nachgesehen!
Warst du dort? Gab schon ein paar Spuren... war richtig schön!

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (29. Januar 2012)

Hi,

nein auf dem Snowboard habe ich zu wenig Erfahrung um neue Strecken zu erkunden. Dafür bin ich mit dem gewohnten Sportgerät bei genialen Bedingungen gefahren!









Dass es so kurzfristig klappt war auch nicht zu erwarten aber wenn eine Wiederholung geplant ist würde ich mich gern einklinken.

Gruß BT


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. Januar 2012)

Hab mich mal zur Saisoneröffnungstour eingetragen.
Wäre aber nicht 100% weil immer was wegen der Arbeit dazwischen kommen kann.

Mal ein paar Trails gezeigt bekommen wäre aber mal interessant


----------



## downhillsau (29. Januar 2012)

Ach man,war sicher echt geil da runter.Sicher nen schönes Erlebnis.Seit ihr da nur einmal runter und kann man irgendwo bis Drei Annen durchfahren?
Ich bin heute wieder mit den Jungs hier gefahren und war auch sehr geil.Mit ca. 10 cm Schnee (Nähe Ramberg) war alles super fahrbar und auch der trail durchs Kalte Tal wieder ein Traum.
Freu mich schon aufs Frühjahr,mein neuen Rahmen und auf die Trails mit euch.

Frostige Grüße von der Teufelsmauer


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Januar 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



Wir müssen mal unsere schwarzen Hardtails gemeinsam ausführen...
Meins sollt diese Woche endgültig fertig werden.
Wenn das Wetter und der Schnee mitspielt, bin ich nächsten Sonntag wieder mit dem Board in Drei Annen!



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hab mich mal zur Saisoneröffnungstour eingetragen.
> Wäre aber nicht 100% weil immer was wegen der Arbeit dazwischen kommen kann.
> 
> Mal ein paar Trails gezeigt bekommen wäre aber mal interessant



Super!
Wegen Trails müssen wir sehen, wie die Witterungsverhältnisse und Bodenverhältnisse dann sind. Wenn wir in den technischen Passagen Eis haben, wird es zu gefährlich. Wird auch so eine schöne Runde!




downhillsau schrieb:


> Ach man,war sicher echt geil da runter.Sicher nen schönes Erlebnis.Seit ihr da nur einmal runter und kann man irgendwo bis Drei Annen durchfahren?...



Ich bin heute recht spät losgekommen, weil ich mein Board noch ordentlich gewachst habe.
11:00 Uhr Parkplatz Drei Annen,
12:00 Uhr oben ANfang Skihang auf dem Hohnekamm,
12:20 wieder am Auto...
Hier eine Karte von der Tour.
Auf dem Parkplatz war die Hölle los. Bin dann erstmal unter ...zig erstaunten Blicken ob des Snowboards losgestapft, den direkten steilen Weg zum Skihang. Ab Abzweig vom Glashüttenweg zum Hang dann nur noch Trampelspur im Schnee, entsprechend anstrengend. Waren schon einige Snowboardlines im Schnee, habe auch einen getroffen. Runter dann den ganzen Hang bis zum "oberen Hohneweg", absolut genialer Schnee, weich aber noch griffig und trocken.
Man braucht vom Hohneweg direkt den Hang hoch sicher 20 Minuten, aber ich würde den Umweg über den Glashüttenweg gehen, das dauert zwar 10 Minuten länger, spart aber Kraft gegen das steile Tiefschneegestapfe. In 3 Stunden würde man inkl. kleiner Pausen sicher drei Abfahrten schaffen - klingt wenig, ist aber was Anderes als im Skigebiet zu fahren!
Ich würde das nächste Mal versuchen, bei der letzen Abfahrt an der Hütte links den direkten Weg runter zu nehmen (wie hoch) und dann über den "Von Eichendorff Stieg" runter zu fahren. Bin aber nicht sicher, ob der Schnee da schon ausreichend war. Dann rutscht man einfach die Straße zum Parkplatz runter...


----------



## flyingscot (30. Januar 2012)

Hi, auf so eine Aktion hätt ich auch mal Lust. Die normalen Pisten im Harz sind ja eher langweilig. Kann ich mich da bei euch einklinken? Board und Fahrtechnik dürfte ausreichen...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Januar 2012)

@Hasifisch

Das ist schon klar. Auf Geröll oder glitschigen Wurzel rum rutschen will ich auch nicht aber einerseits lern ich mal die Gegend um Wernigerode besser kennen und wiedermal lern ich Gleichgesinnte kennen mit denen man öfters mal losstarten könnte.
Darum freu ich mich schon auf die Tour und hoff das nischts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Januar 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Hi, auf so eine Aktion hätt ich auch mal Lust. Die normalen Pisten im Harz sind ja eher langweilig. Kann ich mich da bei euch einklinken? Board und Fahrtechnik dürfte ausreichen...



Ja gern!
Nächsten Sonntag wird es höchstwahrscheinlich bei mir nichts, hoffen wir also, das wir noch eine Weile Winter haben...
Gibt eigentlich nur zwei Pisten, wo man hier im Harz schön wenigstens ansatzweise "Freeriden" kann: Braunlage den Hexenstieg von der Schanze runter oder halt den ehemaligen Skihang in Drei Annen. Braunlage ist schon technisch sehr schwer, dafür aber mit Lift - Drei Annen ist Natur pur!



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> @Hasifisch
> 
> Das ist schon klar. Auf Geröll oder glitschigen Wurzel rum rutschen will ich auch nicht aber einerseits lern ich mal die Gegend um Wernigerode besser kennen und wiedermal lern ich Gleichgesinnte kennen mit denen man öfters mal losstarten könnte.
> Darum freu ich mich schon auf die Tour und hoff das nischts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## flyingscot (30. Januar 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Gibt eigentlich nur zwei Pisten, wo man hier im Harz schön wenigstens ansatzweise "Freeriden" kann: Braunlage den Hexenstieg von der Schanze runter oder halt den ehemaligen Skihang in Drei Annen. Braunlage ist schon technisch sehr schwer, dafür aber mit Lift - Drei Annen ist Natur pur!



Der Hexenritt kenne ich, ist aber nur bei genug Schnee nett zu fahren. Aber man kann auch am Wurmberg an einigen Stellen quer durch den Wald fahren, macht mächtig Laune.

Den Skihang am Hohnekamm kenne ich bisher nur vom biken. Es gibt aber auch noch einige andere ehemalige Pisten.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Januar 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Der Hexenritt kenne ich, ist aber nur bei genug Schnee nett zu fahren. Aber man kann auch am Wurmberg an einigen Stellen quer durch den Wald fahren, macht mächtig Laune.
> 
> Den Skihang am Hohnekamm kenne ich bisher nur vom biken. Es gibt aber auch noch einige andere ehemalige Pisten.



Das besondere am Skihang Drei Annen ist halt die Länge, die unterschiedlichen Gefälle und die geile Lage - bei gutem Wetter hast du das Gefühl, du fährst durch den Himmel und siehst das Vorharzland unter dir.
Kannst mir beizeiten aber gern Tipps geben, wo man noch schön Freeriden kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (30. Januar 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal unsere schwarzen Hardtails gemeinsam ausführen...


Sehr guter Plan!


Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag wird es höchstwahrscheinlich bei mir nichts, hoffen wir also, das wir noch eine Weile Winter haben...


Kommenden Sonntag wird es bei mir auch schwierig. Hoffentlich klappt es in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Februar 2012)

Also: wer Lust hat, den aktuell sensationellen Schnee individuell zu erleben - am Sonntag fahre ich auf jeden Fall wieder nach Drei Annen und erklimme samt Snowboard den Hohnekamm.

Letzten Mittwoch war ich mit einem Kumpel wieder ein wenig nächtens unterwegs. Der absolute Wahnsinn! Klare Vollmondnacht, dadurch seltsam hell im entlaubten Wald, klirrende Kälte mit funkelndem Schnee und eine richtig feine Bodenbeschaffenheit...einfach ein Traum! Ich habe einfach meine Snowboardklamotten getragen und das war inklusive der Schneegamaschen eine richtig gute Entscheidung. Wir haben die -13° überhaupt nicht bemerkt. Skimaske/Helmmütze ist allerdings Pflicht!

Ach ja: 13 Anmeldungen für die Saisoneröffnung finde ich genial! Das wird eine schöne Runde.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (10. Februar 2012)

Hast du Tipps, was sich aktuell mit dem Fahrrad noch befahren lässt?


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Februar 2012)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Hast du Tipps, was sich aktuell mit dem Fahrrad noch befahren lässt?



Hi,
hier in der Gegend im Moment nur bis auf die umliegenden Berge, Richtung Drei Annen nur auf den festgetrampelten Hauptwegen. Die letzten Tage haben doch reichlich Schnee gebracht. Am Sonntag kann ich mehr schreiben, dann sehe ich ja, wie es auf dem Hohnekamm aussieht. Ich rechne mit teilweise bis zu einem Meter...


----------



## downhillsau (11. Februar 2012)

Nabend Garrit,

hört sich super an mit Hohnekamm morgen.Ich bin dabei und hab dir auch schon ne PN geschickt. Wann und wo wollen wir uns denn genau treffen?

Bis morgen,
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Februar 2012)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom ehemaligen Skihang in drei Annen gestern...mit dem tollen Wetter als Krönung hatten wir gar nicht gerechnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (13. Februar 2012)

Nabend,

ach ja, das war echt genial. Deine Bilder sprechen für sich. Ich hoffe, wir können das diesen Winter nochmal machen, bevor es wieder mitm Bike auf die trails geht.

Bis dahin,Grüße


----------



## kalihalde (13. Februar 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder.

Habe den Hang aus Kindheit und Jugend noch sehr gut in Erinnerung. War sozugagen unser Hausberg. Der zu Ostzeiten vorhandene Lift war ein umlaufendes Stahlseil, an dem man sich mit einer eigenartigen Konstruktion aus Haken, Seil und Holz einhängen musste. Als Kind habe ich da, so glaube ich, jedes Jahr einen rechten Handschuh geschrottet, weil ich mich immer erst am Seil festgehalten habe.

Nach der Wende wurde dann umgestellt auf einen Tellerlift (?). Leider gab es dann keine Tageskarten oder Halbtageskarten mehr, nur noch Punktekarten. Die 10er Punktekarten waren in der Woche innerhalb einer Stunde abgefahren, so dass sich der Aufstieg zur Talstation nicht mehr richtig lohnte. Den Ausblick von oben habe ich auch noch als grandios in Erinnerung, war sehr selten. Vielleicht finde ich noch ein paar Fotos aus den 80ern mit zwei Brettern oder frühen 90ern mit einem Brett .


----------



## BikeTiefling (13. Februar 2012)

Was für geniale Bilder! 

Bis eben war ich nur frustriert, dass es am Wochenende nicht für Bike oder Board gereicht hat  jetzt hast Du mich endgültig deprimiert. 

Echt genial, ich beneide Euch um die Runde.

Gruß BT


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Februar 2012)

Alter Hasi, sind Deine Bilder geil!

Ich les sonst nur deine Tipps, ohne mir was drunter vorstellen zu können...


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Februar 2012)

Boah ey. Ich hab zwei null Erfahrung aufm Snowboard, aber die Fotos absolut genial. 
Ich freu mich schon auf den Harz, Ende April ein WE das erste Mal, Mitte Mai dann 1 1/2 Wochen


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Februar 2012)

Danke für euer Feedback!
Die Tour war wirklich richtig schön, es gibt im Harz keinen schöneren Hang für sowas! Es sind von ganz oben bis ganz unten ca. 1000m, davon 800m fahrbar. Man hat oben permanent den Blick ins viel tiefere Harzvorland samt Wernigerode mit Schloß etc. Dann hatten wir überraschend auch noch schönstes Wetter - ein Traum!
Der alte Lift war ein sogenannter "Schweinhakenlift"  und ging vom Oberen Hohneweg bis zum Querweg, der zum Beerenstieg führt. Der "neue" Lift" war ein Tellerlift (Horror für Snowboarder!) und wurde meines Wissens noch zu DDR-Zeiten gebaut. Die Lifte sind aber seit ca. 10 Jahren wohl nicht mehr benutzt worden und seit einigen Jahren demontiert.
Wetter sieht gerad nicht so aus, als wenn demnächst noch so eine Tour möglich wäre...


----------



## iKev (14. Februar 2012)

@ Hasifisch,

Hey du scheinst ja ansässig im Harz zu sein und kennst die Trails. Ich Wollte in 2 Wochen(erstes MärzWE) eine Tour über die verschneiten Trails mit dem Bike im Harz machen(Region irgendwo zw Schierke u Ilsenburg)

Wie sind die Forstwege(-Straßen) berghoch befahrbar durch den Schnee? 
Und wird Anfang März noch Schnee liegen oder taut es bereits bei euch?

Grüße


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Februar 2012)

Ich vermute das kannste abhacken. Vor zwei Jahren gab es Mitte Mai stellenweise noch grössere Schneefelder. Letztes Jahr war Anfang April alles trocken, aber da gab auch schon im Januar schönes Wetter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Februar 2012)

März + Hochharz = Schnee (meistens). Fahre weiter östlich, Selketal, Wippertal.... da kannst du eher Glück haben und Spaß macht es da auch.


----------



## iKev (14. Februar 2012)

Danke Ritter Runkel ... das werde ich mal testen.

Mein eigentlicher Plan war es mit dem MTB über Schnee zu fahren. Ne schöner Winter-Tour. Also der Schnee muss nicht zwingend weg sein - ohne u mit trockener Piste wäre es natürlich noch geiler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. Februar 2012)

Melde dich mal die Tage vorher, dann kann ich dir sagen, wie es aussieht. Die Hauptwege sind recht schnell schneefrei, aber deshalb fährt man nicht in den Harz...
Winterliche Erstbefahrung des Beerenstieges steht noch aus.


----------



## iKev (14. Februar 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Melde dich mal die Tage vorher, dann kann ich dir sagen, wie es aussieht. Die Hauptwege sind recht schnell schneefrei, aber deshalb fährt man nicht in den Harz...
> Winterliche Erstbefahrung des Beerenstieges steht noch aus.



ok werde ich machen. danke dir schon mal im voraus


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Februar 2012)

So, aktueller Schneelagen und Trailzustandsbericht...
Bin heute mit einem Kumpel von WR aus die Bielsteinchaussee hochgefahren mit dem eigentlichen Ziel Beerenstieg. Auf dem Weg hoch war ab Einmündung des Weges zur Mönchsbuche - ca. 500 Hm - Schluss mit lustig, festgefahrener Schnee drunter, aber leicht angetaut, drüber frischer Backschnee. Das war die zähste und anstrengendste Fahrt dort hoch die ich je hatte...
Auf der Verbindung rüber zum Gasthaus Steinerne Renne musste dann teilweise geschoben werden, weil das Vorderrad nur am Eiern und das Hinterrad nur am durchdrehen war. Auf dem Oberen Hohneweg war der Zustand sehr gut, drunter glatt geschoben und drüber eben diese Schneedecke, die so allein aber ganz angenehm war. Wir haben von unten einen Blick in den Beerensteig geworfen und die Aktion sofort abgeblasen: richtig hoch Schnee, die Steine kaum zusehen. Sind dann einen schönen Downhill runter und Ende. War nach 30km völlig kaputt...
Also bis 500Hm Frühling und teilweise Schlamm und wenig Schnee, darüber teils tiefer und vor allem sehr fester oder sehr matschiger Schnee.


----------



## Nothing85 (21. Februar 2012)

Ich hab grad das Freeride Video aus Saalbach gesehen und mich juckt es überall. Es sind auch schon 17 Fahrer für den 31.03 angemeldet...man wie ich mich darauf freue..ich find solche Runden mit ein zwei Leuten immer sehr schön....


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (21. Februar 2012)

Hey Hasi, hast du am Wochenende Bock auf eine Runde mit Jonas und mir? Oder zumindest eine Tourenempfehlung für Leute mit wenig Kondition?
Wir wollen mal wieder raus aus dem Flachland, hier bekommt man langsam aber sicher Depressionen...
Oder sind die Wege es zur Zeit noch nicht wirklich fahrbar?


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Februar 2012)

Hallöchen,
die Wege hier um WR sind völlig okay, nur weiter oben wird es wie gesagt weniger prall. Aber wenn ihr hier so eine Runde fahrt wie unsere erste letztes Jahr, sollte alles in Butter sein. Nur die Bikes werden danach sehr stark benutzt aussehen...
Mich selbst hat es momentan heftigts ausgenockt, ich habe durch die zu anstrengende Tour letzten Sonntag wohl einen derben grippalen Infekt geweckt und werde wohl die nächsten 3 Wochen eher nicht fahren...
Aber vielleicht sehen wir uns mal kurz!


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (22. Februar 2012)

Da wünsche ich dir erst mal gute Besserung. Wenn es uns am Wochenende nach WR verschlägt, melden wir uns sicher bei dir.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Februar 2012)

Auch von mir ein gute Besserung

Schön wieder fit werden. In 5 Wochen wird die Saisoneröffnung gefeiert


----------



## Jonas-7596 (23. Februar 2012)

Von mir auch gute besserung !
Hoffen wir mal, dass du bald wieder auf die beine kommst, unsere letzte Tour ist schon wieder viel zu lange her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iKev (7. März 2012)

Hey ich möchte diesen Samstag mit ein paar Freunden eine Tour von Ilsenburg über den Brocken und dann den Heinrich-Heine-Weg runter.

Kann mir jmd etwas über die Verhältnisse der Wege sagen? liegt noch Schnee? Nässe sollte uns nicht abschrecken.

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt!
Grüße


----------



## Hasifisch (7. März 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Hey ich möchte diesen Samstag mit ein paar Freunden eine Tour von Ilsenburg über den Brocken und dann den Heinrich-Heine-Weg runter.
> 
> Kann mir jmd etwas über die Verhältnisse der Wege sagen? liegt noch Schnee? Nässe sollte uns nicht abschrecken...



Das klingt eher nach Hauptwegen, da werdet ihr keine Probleme haben. Um Wernigerode war heute alles pupstrocken auf den Trails. Aber denkt dran, auf dem Brocken ist es oft 10 Grad kälter als am Harzrand (inkl. Wind).

Ich habe heute eine erste kleine "Rehatour" nach meiner Grippe gemacht - nur eine Stunde mit max. 70% auf Trails um WR. Ist wie jedes Jahr viel Zeug auf die Wege gespült, aber sonst wie gesagt alles trocken und sehr gut zu fahren.
Und jetzt regnet es gerade...


----------



## BikeTiefling (7. März 2012)

> 800 hm ist es wahrscheinlich Schnee

Zur Frage aus dem Single Trail (Freeride) Pic Thema:
Springen ist mir meist auch zu riskant. Es würde mich einfach reizen die Strecke abzufahren. Die Gegend kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich den Trail finden würde.

Gruß BT


----------



## Hasifisch (8. März 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> > 800 hm ist es wahrscheinlich Schnee
> 
> Zur Frage aus dem Single Trail (Freeride) Pic Thema:
> Springen ist mir meist auch zu riskant. Es würde mich einfach reizen die Strecke abzufahren. Die Gegend kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich den Trail finden würde.
> ...



Ein Freund hat mir gerade berichtet, das auf den trails in höheren Lagen noch hin und wieder Eisplatten sind, aber meist frei. Er war am Scharfenstein (der beim Brocken) unterwegs.

Melde dich einfach mal. Ich kann oft am späten Nachmittag und am WE bin ich recht flexibel. darf halt nur im Moment noch keine langen Strecken fahren, aber der Trail geht schon. Und dann mit HT bitte...


----------



## BikeTiefling (8. März 2012)

Am WE bin ich ohnehin in WR, voraussichtlich Sonntag. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt grenzt es an eine Pflichtrunde! Keine langen Strecken => perfekt. HT aber sicher.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. März 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Am WE bin ich ohnehin in WR, voraussichtlich Sonntag. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt grenzt es an eine Pflichtrunde! Keine langen Strecken => perfekt. HT aber sicher.



Sorry, ausgerechnet _diesen_ Sonntag geht es nicht...
Ich mache vormittags Bilder für einen MTB-Verein und der Nachmittag ist für die Familie reserviert.

Allerdings machen wir wohl morgen Nachmittag eine Tour, allerdings nicht mit HT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iKev (9. März 2012)

Also wir wollen morgen zu 10 oder 10:30 in Isenburg sein und eine Tour über Forstwege auf den Brocken u von dort den HH-Wanderweg runter.

Sind allerdings auch offen für neue u andere Trails in der Region Harz  also wenn jmd Lust/Zeit hat u einen schönen Trail kennt? so 30-40km?!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. März 2012)

Mhh der Heinrich Heine Weg

Viel Spaß und berichte mal wie´s Schneetechnisch aussieht.


----------



## iKev (9. März 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mhh der Heinrich Heine Weg
> 
> Viel Spaß und berichte mal wie´s Schneetechnisch aussieht.



Wird gemacht 
Das neue Bike u die GoPro werden den Harz zum ersten mal zu Gesicht bekommen. Ich hoffe auf coole Bilder!


----------



## BikeTiefling (9. März 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Allerdings machen wir wohl morgen Nachmittag eine Tour, allerdings nicht mit HT.



Wenn trotzdem anspruchsvolle Trails dabei sind und die Tour nicht zu lang/schnell ist würde ich vorbeikommen. Vorausgesetzt ich kann meine Planung Morgen kurzfristig anpassen.
Wann und wo ist denn angedacht?


----------



## Hasifisch (9. März 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Wenn trotzdem anspruchsvolle Trails dabei sind und die Tour nicht zu lang/schnell ist würde ich vorbeikommen. Vorausgesetzt ich kann meine Planung Morgen kurzfristig anpassen.
> Wann und wo ist denn angedacht?



PN ist unterwegs!


----------



## BikeTiefling (11. März 2012)

Zurück von einer verdammt guten Runde hier ein paar Eindrücke: 

Ja im Harz gibt es noch Schnee!




Dunkel war´s im Wald.


 

 

 



In tieferen Regionen dann flacher, heller & schneller. Mit etwas Eis.


 

 



Bleibt anzumerken  wenn das die gemütliche Runde nach einer Grippe ist muss ich für eine Ernsthafte ordentlich üben! 

Gruß und schönen Sonntag 
BT

PS: die beiden letzten Trail´s sind verhältnismäßig gut zu fahren, nass, kein Eis, aber ich war zu kaputt und zu schlecht ausgerüstet und habe die Schlüsselstellen ausgelassen.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2012)

Naja, sooo entspannt war sie dann auch wieder nicht...
Ich war nach dem Beerenstieg ganz schön platt, da fehlt halt noch die Kraft. Danke für die Bilder - zeigst du uns irgendwann noch das Video?
Wir sind dann vom Ottofelsen wieder zum Gasthaus Drei Annen gefahren und dann die genialen Singletrails am Elversstein/Steinbergskopf nach WR runter, da musst du auch unbedingt mal mitkommen.

Zum Streckenzustand für alle, die demnächst in den Harz wollen:
Schnee in nennenswerten mengen liegt eigentlich nur noch da, wo Loipen waren oder an Stellen, wo es ihn besonders dick hingeweht hatte. Der Beerenstieg war komplett schnee- und eisfrei. Dafür aber im oberen, sowieso schwierigeren Stück extrem glatt - also so glatt, wie ich ihn noch nie erlebt habe! Gefahren sind wir ihn ab Höhe Trudenstein, den oberen Teil von der Leistenklippe haben wir mangels Kraft zum Hochkommen ausgelassen...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (11. März 2012)

Danke für die Bilder. 
Gemütlich war ja nicht wirklich... 
Aber schön...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. März 2012)

Garantiert spaßig die Tour gewesen
Sehr schöne Bilder.

Der Trail im Wald, welcher ist das?

Da ich ja sonst die Perspektive übern Bike habe erkennt man mache Trails aus anderer Perspektive oft nicht.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (11. März 2012)

Das ist der Beerenstieg .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. März 2012)

Jetzt erkläre mir mal bitte wo der beginnt und endet.


----------



## micha.qlb (11. März 2012)

Schöne Impressionen... ick hoff, dass ich in drei Wochen einigermaßen fit bin um mithalten zu können


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Jetzt erkläre mir mal bitte wo der beginnt und endet.



Wenn man ihn von oben fährt: Leistenklippe bis Oberer Hohneweg/Eschwegestraße, parallel zum alten Skihang.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. März 2012)

Nee den bin ich noch nicht gefahren.
Runter Richtung Wernigerode bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht, immer nur hoch.

Na mal schauen vielleicht zeigst du ihn uns "Nichtwissenden" vielleicht in 2 Wochen


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Nee den bin ich noch nicht gefahren.
> Runter Richtung Wernigerode bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht, immer nur hoch.
> 
> Na mal schauen vielleicht zeigst du ihn uns "Nichtwissenden" vielleicht in 2 Wochen



Also ich würde sagen, wir machen die Tour am 31. so wie wir gestern gefahren sind (ungefähr) und gehen es gemütlich an. Es werden dann definitiv Stellen dabei sein, die nicht alle fahren bzw. wo manche dann "Chickenways" nehmen, aber sie sehen dann mal, was geht. Und als Belohnung gibt es dann richtig feine Singletrails...


----------



## BikeTiefling (11. März 2012)

Das Video kommt, es wird aber dauern und soooo spektakulär ist es nicht. Auf dem Beerenstieg war es eigentlich zu dunkel und es sieht wie immer viel zu einfach aus. 
Wenn kein Beteiligter was dagegen hat stelle es bei Gelegenheit hier ein. Zu erkennen ist ohnehin niemand.


----------



## iKev (12. März 2012)

kleine Zusammenfassung vom Sonntag aus dem Harz 
[ame]http://vimeo.com/38332943[/ame]


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. März 2012)

Moin! 
Hat euer Kumpel der in der ersten Minute zu sehen ist sein Bike vergessen?

Ich beneide euch, als ich den HH-Weg das letzte mal befahren hab, war der total überlaufen und konnte nicht wirklich rollen lassen.

Schönes Video mit unterhaltsamer Musik


----------



## Hasifisch (12. März 2012)

Den Heinrich Heine Weg muß ich mir mal ansehen, den bin ich noch nie gefahren. Der Weg im letzten Teil möchte ich jetzt nicht nennen - da möchte ich alle bitten und auffordern, den bei gutem Wetter keinesfalls am WE zu befahren. Der ist nämlich für Biker gesperrt und dort gibt es auf Grund der Enge des Weges auch immer wieder Ärger.
Das ist hart, weil es ein geiler Trail ist, aber in der Konsequenz riskieren wir sonst nur ein allgemeines und streng kontrolliertes MTB-Fahrverbot im Nationalpark. Also wenn ihr den mal rocken wollt - kommt in der Woche, abends etc. und räumt Fußgängern absolute Vorfahrt ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iKev (12. März 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Den Heinrich Heine Weg muß ich mir mal ansehen, den bin ich noch nie gefahren. Der Weg im letzten Teil möchte ich jetzt nicht nennen - da möchte ich alle bitten und auffordern, den bei gutem Wetter keinesfalls am WE zu befahren. Der ist nämlich für Biker gesperrt und dort gibt es auf Grund der Enge des Weges auch immer wieder Ärger.
> Das ist hart, weil es ein geiler Trail ist, aber in der Konsequenz riskieren wir sonst nur ein allgemeines und streng kontrolliertes MTB-Fahrverbot im Nationalpark. Also wenn ihr den mal rocken wollt - kommt in der Woche, abends etc. und räumt Fußgängern absolute Vorfahrt ein!



Yes kann ich nur zustimmen...uns kamen in dem von Haifisch genannten Weg auch Wanderer entgegen. Die haben wir natürlich nett passieren lassen


----------



## Hasifisch (12. März 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Yes kann ich nur zustimmen...uns kamen in dem von Haifisch genannten Weg auch Wanderer entgegen. Die haben wir natürlich nett passieren lassen





Nochmal zum Heinrich-Heine-Weg: was ihr da gefahren seid ist ja gar nicht der HH-Weg, sondern der "Downhill" von Stempelsbuche runter zur Kreuzung mit der Hütte an den Ilsefällen! Kenne ich selbstverständlich und mag ich sehr... Kam mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## iKev (12. März 2012)

@Hasi

Echt?! Naja auf dem Gipfel vom Brocken haben wir jedenfalls den Heinrich-Heine angefangen. Haben den restlichen Downhill beim Wandern entdeckt 
Kennst du noch mehr solcher schönen Abfahrten?


----------



## Hasifisch (12. März 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> ...
> Kennst du noch mehr solcher schönen Abfahrten?



Ja...und bessere...


----------



## iKev (12. März 2012)

Na dann verrat mir doch mal ein paar   wäre cool wenn du mir in einer PM ein zwei nennen kannst


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (12. März 2012)

Hatte mich schon gewundert. Die Stelle bei 1:35 war mir irgendwie in Erinnerung geblieben...

Schönes Video, macht richtig Lust auf die nächste Harztour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (12. März 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Na dann verrat mir doch mal ein paar   wäre cool wenn du mir in einer PM ein zwei nennen kannst



Also zum Einen die ganzen Trails vom Hohnekamm (Beerenstieg, Moorstieg, Trail zum Scharfenstein), Höllenstieg, Pfarrstieg, Alte Bobbahn...
Dann gibt es noch ein paar, die nicht genannt werden, sondern nur zusammen gefahren...


----------



## iKev (12. März 2012)

Hasi das ist ein Wort.

Wir sehen uns spätestens am 31.03 zu dem von dir erstellten Event


----------



## Luk00r (13. März 2012)

jemand am Samstag (17.03.) Lust auf ne Runde ?
Ich fahr in jedem Fall (des Wetters wegen, wird wohl viel Fussvolk geben - aber damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme)
Ich lande 9:24 in Ilsenburg (oder 10 min eher in Wernigerode) - komme mitm Zug
Runde Pi mal Daumen:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fgejkhhfyoxaejkf
Je nach Wegbeschaffenheit auch andere Varianten denkbar.

Boahh - hoffentlich langt meine Kondi  - erste große Fahrt dieses Jahr


----------



## Hasifisch (13. März 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> jemand am Samstag (17.03.) Lust auf ne Runde ?
> Ich fahr in jedem Fall (des Wetters wegen, wird wohl viel Fussvolk geben - aber damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme)
> Ich lande 9:24 in Ilsenburg (oder 10 min eher in Wernigerode) - komme mitm Zug
> Runde Pi mal Daumen:
> ...



Ich kann nicht, ich habe einen Auftrag.
Die Runde wäre mir auch für die jetzige Form und den frühen Zeitpunkt im Jahr zu heftig. Bist du dieses Jahr schon im Bergigen gefahren oder nur flach? Könnte so ein wenig viel sein...
Zumindest den Kolonnenweg hast du ja nur bis zur Hermannstr. drin...das ist schon mal vernünftig...  Aber du kennst die Strecke ja und weißt, was du tust!
Hier mal unsere Strecke vom letzten WE:
Beerenstieg superglitschig!


----------



## Luk00r (13. März 2012)

Ich dachte der heißst offiziell "Hirtenstieg" -also die Panzerplatten zum Brocken hoch.
Und es sind nur 1400 hm - gut, das kann bei genügend Schlamm auch "gefühlt" wesentlich mehr sein 
Und ausserdem isses ehh nur nen Anhaltspunkt - man kann sich dann auch vor Ort einigen oder irgendwas andres fahren.

Das Wetter hab ich aus FR mitgebracht - war da letzte Woche bei +15 Grad Skifahren  (ich erwarte an dieser Stelle ausreichend Neid  )


----------



## Hasifisch (13. März 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Ich dachte der heißst offiziell "Hirtenstieg" -also die Panzerplatten zum Brocken hoch...



Egal, wie das Ding früher mal hieß, bevor die Platten lagen - hier ist das nur der Kolonnenweg..."Hirtenstieg" passt ungefähr so dazu wie "Engelchen" zu Ex-Bundespräsident Wulff... 



Luk00r schrieb:


> ...Das Wetter hab ich aus FR mitgebracht - war da letzte Woche bei +15 Grad Skifahren  (ich erwarte an dieser Stelle ausreichend Neid  )



Sollst du haben...


----------



## downhillsau (17. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

heute hats uns auch mal wieder in den Oberharz gezogen. Startpunkt war in Ilsenburg und die Runde verlief wie folgt:

Ilsenburg-Kruzifix-Eckerstausee-Scharfenstein (hoch und runter)-Stempelsbuche-Schindelstieg-Molkenhausstern-Höllenstieg-Plessenburg-und als Abschluss ein genialer trail Richtung Ilsenburg,den ich hier aber nicht nennen möchte

Erstaunlicher Weise war fast alles schneefrei.Vom Molkenhausstern bis zum Einstieg Höllenstieg (nicht von ganz oben) gabs noch große Schneefelder,die trails waren alle super fahrbar. Es hatte was von Frühsommer,einfach nur genial.

Grüße Thomas,ich sach mal bis spätestens in zwei Wochen


----------



## Luk00r (18. März 2012)

Schneefrei ist gut ( haha  ) - ab 700m teilweise nen halber Meter, die Loipen mehr als 30cm

Don't trust the Brocken webcam, it is EVIL !! 

Kaiserweg irgendwo oberhalb 700m:






Eckersprung "Rastplatz":





Eckersprung Traileinstieg:





Madgeburger Weg:





Magdeburger Weg:





Buttersteig geht auch nur die untere Hälfte


----------



## Hasifisch (18. März 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ...
> Erstaunlicher Weise war fast alles schneefrei.Vom Molkenhausstern bis zum Einstieg Höllenstieg (nicht von ganz oben) gabs noch große Schneefelder,die trails waren alle super fahrbar. Es hatte was von Frühsommer,einfach nur genial.
> 
> Grüße Thomas,ich sach mal bis spätestens in zwei Wochen





Luk00r schrieb:


> Schneefrei ist gut ( haha  ) - ab 700m teilweise nen halber Meter, die Loipen mehr als 30cm
> 
> Don't trust the Brocken webcam, it is EVIL !! ...



Der Harz und vor allem der Brocken sind eine Wetterscheide, sobald man westlich kommt, liegt viel mehr Schnee. Östlich kann man schon fast von schneefrei reden.


----------



## downhillsau (18. März 2012)

Nabend,
so siehts aus. Als alter Clausthaler war ich immer wieder beeindruckt, dass vom Westen her kommend hinter dem Brockenmassiv viel weniger Schnee lag. Aber bis auf die ehemaligen Loipenwege waren hier nur noch Reste zu sehen. Dort lagen aber teilweise auch noch gute 50 cm.

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (24. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Nachdem ich jetzt einige Touren allein im Harz gefahren bin, würde ich mich jetzt gerne bei Euch mit dranhängen. Irgendwie ist mir das allein doch manchmal zu gefährlich.

Ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie das bei Euch funktioniert. Kann man einfach mit zu den vereinbarten Terminen sich dazugesellen? Wie sieht es mit der Fitness aus? So 1200-1500 HM bekomme ich immer ganz gut hin. Darüber wird es dann aber zäh für mich. Reicht das?

Ist vielleicht irgendwer auch morgen unterwegs. Das Wetter soll ja Bombe werden.....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. März 2012)

Hallo Hasifisch,
außer kalihalde, zapp brannigan und ritter runkel werden am 31.März noch drei andere Hallenser mitkommen. Könnten also ganz schön viele werden. Falls noch ein zweiter Eingeborener dabei ist, wäre es evtl. sinnvoll, zwei Gruppen aufzumachen.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. März 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Nachdem ich jetzt einige Touren allein im Harz gefahren bin, würde ich mich jetzt gerne bei Euch mit dranhängen. Irgendwie ist mir das allein doch manchmal zu gefährlich.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
du könntest dich morgen mit einklinken...Fitness passt locker, wir gahren keine Rennen. So wie es jetzt aussieht, treffen wir uns 9:45 - 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinerne Renne, am Start der Bielsteinchaussee. Wenn sich daran etwas ändert, schreibe ich das hier noch rein.



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo Hasifisch,
> außer kalihalde, zapp brannigan und ritter runkel werden am 31.März noch drei andere Hallenser mitkommen. Könnten also ganz schön viele werden. Falls noch ein zweiter Eingeborener dabei ist, wäre es evtl. sinnvoll, zwei Gruppen aufzumachen.



Ich finde es super, das es scheinbar ein so unerwartet große Runde wird!
Ich schlage vor, wir fahren erstmal ganz entspannt zusammen Richtung Drei Annen oder auch gleich bis _an_ den Hohnekamm, das können wir alles auf breiten Wegen oder Forststraßen machen. Dort sprechen wir dann ab, wer welchen Weg wieder runter fahren möchte. Aber wenn 25 Leute den Beerenstieg runterdonnern wird das arg eng...


----------



## micha.qlb (24. März 2012)

...nur wenn nebeneinander gefahren wird 

Also ich freue mich auf nächste woche und bin auch irgendwie gespannt 

...mein fitnesslevel macht mir halt sorgen  ...ne geprellte rippe und ne kaputte reverb tun ihr übriges...naja

..wetter scheint ja gut werden zu wollen


----------



## Hasifisch (24. März 2012)

Über die Fitness muss sich wirklich gar keiner Gedanken machen...wir lassen niemanden stehen!
Obwohl bei der Masse das Durchzählen schon komplizierter wird...


----------



## micha.qlb (24. März 2012)

alle der reihe nach aufstellen, jeder merkt sich seine zahl (von 1 aufsteigend) ..beim durchzählen wird dann von 1 angefangen und jeder nennt seine zahl....ich darf meine cam nich vergessen, die dieses schauspiel aufnimmt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. März 2012)

@hasifisch:Für den Beerenstieg sind das ein bissl viel Leute. Und bekennenden XC-Radlern würde ich den auch nicht komplett zumuten. Aber Deine Idee ist gut: zusammen hoch und je nach Schwierigkeit wieder runter und dort wieder treffen und so weiter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. März 2012)

@micha.qlb: eine Reverb ist relativ servicefreundlich aufgebaut, das sollte doch zu reparieren sein


----------



## micha.qlb (24. März 2012)

joar...hab ich auch keine angst vor...aber solange garantie drauf is, finger ich da nich dran rum..is auch halb so wild nur eben iwie ärgerlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. März 2012)

Also bei mir kommt eventuell auch noch jemand mit
Freu mich auch schon tierisch und bin schon kräftig am Harz unsicher machen


----------



## downhillsau (24. März 2012)

Ach,das wird doch lustig mit so vielen Leuten.Ich bringe evtl. auch noch 3 weitere Enduristen mit. Ich denke,weil es so viele sind,wird es sicher ein besonderes Erlebnis werden
Wir waren heute auch wieder von Ilsenburg unterwegs.Diesmal folgende Route:
Ilsenburg-Bremer Hütte-Verdeckte Ilse (Gelber Brink)-Große Zeterklippen-rüber zum Glashüttenweg und Höllenstieg komplett runter-rauf zum Molkenhausstern-Alexanderstieg-danach scharf links und nach 20 m rechts (Enduro pur querfeldein Richtung Plessenburg)-eine schöne Abfahrt über einen Kamm bis runter zum R1-wieder etwas hoch,um dann nochmal ein Stück DH fahren zu können.
Aber oben an den Zeterklippen waren teilweise noch dicke Schneefelder,wo wir schieben mussten.Höllenstieg war bis auf umgestürzte Bäume frei.
Wie siehts eigentlich auf dem Hohnekamm aus?


----------



## AlexR (24. März 2012)

Ich bringe auch noch jemanden mit. Das wird doch lustig . Ich komme mit dem XC Bike habe aber kein Problem mit den härteren Trails. Kenne sie größtenteils schon alle. Weiß also was auf mich zukommt.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. März 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ...eine schöne Abfahrt über einen Kamm bis runter zum R1-wieder etwas hoch,um dann nochmal ein Stück DH fahren zu können...
> ...Wie siehts eigentlich auf dem Hohnekamm aus?



Habt ihr beide Hammertrails hintereinander abgerissen? Wie ist der Zustand der Bauwerke?
Hohnekamm kann ich morgen mehr sagen, werden den Moorstieg fahren und vorher den ganzen Kammweg.



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Aber Deine Idee ist gut: zusammen hoch und je nach Schwierigkeit wieder runter und dort wieder treffen und so weiter.



Vielleicht treffen wir uns zu einem Flashmob bei Kukkis...



AlexR schrieb:


> Ich bringe auch noch jemanden mit. Das wird doch lustig . Ich komme mit dem XC Bike habe aber kein Problem mit den härteren Trails. Kenne sie größtenteils schon alle. Weiß also was auf mich zukommt.



Wir werden an dem Tag schon aus logistischen Gründen nicht auf den Hohnekamm fahren, sondern wenn dann den Beerenstieg vom Skihang/Trudenstein anfahren. Ich werde wohl auch mein 1x10 HT nehmen, bin aber noch nicht sicher...


----------



## Luk00r (25. März 2012)

Fährt jmd mit dem Zug 7:21 ab Leipzig, 8:01 Halle, 9:17 Wernigerode ( ? (wegen Sammelticket)


----------



## AlexR (25. März 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Fährt jmd mit dem Zug 7:21 ab Leipzig, 8:01 Halle, 9:17 Wernigerode ( ? (wegen Sammelticket)



Ich und zwei Kumpels. Gern weiteres über PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. März 2012)

Sacht mal sind wir wirklich weit über 20 Mann?

Das muß ja schon angemeldet werden


----------



## downhillsau (25. März 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Habt ihr beide Hammertrails hintereinander abgerissen? Wie ist der Zustand der Bauwerke?
> Hohnekamm kann ich morgen mehr sagen, werden den Moorstieg fahren und vorher den ganzen Kammweg.
> 
> Nee,wir sind erst über den Kamm runter und dann das Stück hoch,wo wir mal was gesucht haben. Der Zustand auf beiden Strecken ist wie im Herbst.


----------



## AlexR (25. März 2012)

Also ich bring nun doch zwei Leute mit. Könnte aber bei einem der beiden zu Fitness Problemen kommen. Dann würden wir uns notfalls abspalten damit ihr nicht auf uns warten müsst .


----------



## Hasifisch (26. März 2012)

So, nach etwas Diskussion und Planung gestern wird das anhand der vorher absolut nicht erwarteten Anzahl von Anmeldungen (ich find es genial) so ablaufen, das wir alle zusammen zunächst von WR über "Braunes Wasser", Parkplatz Steinerne Renne und Bahnparallelweg nach Drei Annen fahren. Wir halten uns dabei auf breiteren Wegen und Forststraßen auf - schön zum Schnacken. Dann weiter hoch auf dem Glashüttenweg/Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg bis hinter den Hohnekamm. Dort werden wir uns trennen. Die Leute, die wirklich technisch schwierige Sachen fahren können und - ganz wichtig - schon echte Erfahrung mit verblockten, felsigen Trails haben, fahren/schieben dann rechts hoch auf den Hohnekamm, mehr als 10 Leute sollten es auf Grund der schmalen Trails dort aber nicht sein. Der Rest hält sich links und fährt auf einem versteckten Singletrail Richtung Pfarrstieg und dann weiter diesen hinunter. ACHTUNG auch der Pfarrstieg ist teilweise technisch, aber jeder kann dort selbst entscheiden, was er sich zutraut und zur Not ein Stück tragen/schieben. Diese Gruppe fährt dann bis zum Bahnparallelweg, auf diesem zum Bahnhof Schierke und dann wieder zurück zur Spinne am Hohnekamm.
Meine Gruppe werde ich mir auf dem Hohnekamm in Ruhe ansehen und dann entscheiden, ob wir den Beerenstieg von oben oder den Moorstieg fahren, der sich gestern von seiner allerbesten Seite zeigte. Wenn es letzterer wird, gibt es im Anschluß noch den "Von Eichendorff".
Auf jeden Fall treffen wir uns alle so gegen 13:00 - 13:30 zu einem kleinen Flashmob bei Kukkis in Drei Annen und stärken uns vor der finalen Abfahrt nach WR. Dazu fahren wir alle zusammen über eine kleine Schleife in den Hüttestieg und teilen uns dann wieder auf: technisch Versierte fahren über den Steinbergskopf, CC-Fahrer fahren den Hüttestieg hinunter und dann treffen wir uns alle wieder auf dem Parkplatz der Hochschule. Alternative wäre, das wir alle zusammen den Bahnparallelweg wieder hinunterfahren, könnt ja mal eure Meinung dazu kundtun...
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall riesig über die Resonanz und kann den Samstag fast nicht mehr erwarten!


----------



## Hasifisch (26. März 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Also ich bring nun doch zwei Leute mit. Könnte aber bei einem der beiden zu Fitness Problemen kommen. Dann würden wir uns notfalls abspalten damit ihr nicht auf uns warten müsst .



Wir schleppen alle mit...


----------



## AlexR (26. März 2012)

Wie sieht der Pfarrstieg aus? Letzte Woche lag da noch richtig viel Schnee, so dass da kein ein durchkommen war.

Der Plan klingt gut. Ich werde mich meinen Mitfahrer zu liebe der leichten Gruppe anschließen .



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wir schleppen alle mit...



Sehr gut ansonsten bilden ich mit denen den Besenwagen


----------



## Hasifisch (26. März 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Wie sieht der Pfarrstieg aus? Letzte Woche lag da noch richtig viel Schnee, so dass da kein ein durchkommen war...



Das sehe ich mir dann nochmal an. Gestern war der Weg hoch zum Hohnekamm, der vom Forstmeister Sietz an der Höllenklippe vorbeiführt, so gut wie schneefrei, auch wenn rechts und links noch veritable Gletscher lagen...
Der liegt ja quasi ähnlich, also westlich vom Hohnekamm und geschützt.


----------



## AlexR (26. März 2012)

Ab dem erdbeerkopf ging letztes wochende nur schwer vorwärts. Sehr viel Schnee. Der einstieg zum pfarrstieg vom Glashüttenweg aus war unpassierbar. Hab da abgebrochen als ich bis zu den knien im Schnee gesteckt bin.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. März 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Ab dem erdbeerkopf ging letztes wochende nur schwer vorwärts...



Nur noch mal zur Sicherheit: du meinst das WE vom 17./18., also vor gut einer Woche? Unterhalb des Erdbeerkopfes lag gestern fast nichts mehr, zur Not könnte man von dort den Pfarrstieg anfahren. Sehe ich mir aber wie gesagt noch mal an. Wenn es nicht geht, dann gibt es alternativ noch den Feuerstein.


----------



## AlexR (26. März 2012)

Ja 17./18. Los mit dem Schnee ging es ab dem Anstieg zum erdbeerkopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.nick (26. März 2012)

Hi, bin Ostern im Harz und möchte trails fahren. Wie siehts aus hasifisch, geht was???


----------



## skyfer (26. März 2012)

Servus Hasifisch,

wollt mit nem Kumpel ausm Algäu  Karfreitag auch ne Runde durch den Harz drehen. 
Hab mir aus deinen Touren mal was zusammen gesucht. Vielleicht kannst du mal drüber schauen und dein Urteil abgeben, fahren beide nen Hardtail.

WR über "Braunes Wasser"- Parkplatz Steinerne Renne - Bahnparallelweg nach Drei Annen - Glashüttenweg/Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg - Pfarrstieg - alten Bobbahn - Schierke - Elendstal - Elend - vorbei an Mandelholz - Drei Annen - Hüttestieg oder Steinbergskopf oder Drängetal- WR

Bei dem Schluss bin ich mir unschlüssig, da ich dazu kein Bildmaterial gefunden habe. Es kann schon etwas technisch sein, was würdest du empfehlen Hüttestieg komplett, Steinbergskopf oder Drängetal?

Beste Grüße


----------



## downhillsau (26. März 2012)

Ich denke auch, dass die Auffahrt nach Drei Annen so am entspanntesten für alle ist und man sich gut unterhalten kann. Auch das man sich am Forstmeister-Sietz-weg trennt,ist ok.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ..Diese Gruppe fährt dann bis zum Bahnparallelweg, auf diesem zum Bahnhof Schierke und dann wieder zurück zur Spinne am Hohnekamm.



Ich würde den Pfarrstieg komplett bis zum "Neuen Weg" runter fahren und von dort über den Bohnhof zur Spinne. Ist so länger und zeitlich passt das denke ich auch noch gut, um sich gemeinsam bei Kukki zu treffen.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Meine Gruppe werde ich mir auf dem Hohnekamm in Ruhe ansehen und dann entscheiden, ob wir den Beerenstieg von oben oder den Moorstieg fahren, der sich gestern von seiner allerbesten Seite zeigte. Wenn es letzterer wird, gibt es im Anschluß noch den "Von Eichendorff".



Je nachdem,wieviel Leute auf den Hohnekamm mitkommen, könnten wir uns ja nochmal trennen und beides fahren.Ohne den Moorstieg zu beleidigen,würde ich gern den kompletten Beerenstieg fahren. Von dort aus den Glashüttenweg wieder hoch und den "Von Eichendorff-Stieg" runter. Je nach Zeit von ganz oben oder direkt vom Glashüttenweg.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Alternative wäre, das wir alle zusammen den Bahnparallelweg wieder hinunterfahren



Also das würde ich nur den Leuten empfehlen, die wirklich nicht mehr wollen oder können, was ich nach ner Erbensuppe bei Kukki nicht glaube.Deine anderen zwei Vorschläge sind doch gut.

Wer Lust hat,sich schon mal auf die trails einzustimmen,möge sich bitte die Videos auf der Seite http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=465331&page=2 im post 28 (Pfarrstieg) und post 44 (Beerenstieg [bis 4.01 min] und Anfang Von Eichendorff-Stieg [5,33 min - 5,55 min]) anschauen.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. März 2012)

g.nick schrieb:


> Hi, bin Ostern im Harz und möchte trails fahren. Wie siehts aus hasifisch, geht was???



Cool, melde dich mal, dann darfst du mir endlich das Hinterradumsetzen beibringen...



skyfer schrieb:


> ...fahren beide nen Hardtail.
> 
> WR über "Braunes Wasser"- Parkplatz Steinerne Renne - Bahnparallelweg nach Drei Annen - Glashüttenweg/Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg - Pfarrstieg - alten Bobbahn - Schierke - Elendstal - Elend - vorbei an Mandelholz - Drei Annen - Hüttestieg oder Steinbergskopf oder Drängetal- WR
> 
> ...



Ich würde an eurer Stelle die Bobbahn weglassen, da gibt es so richtig fiese Steinfeldabschnitte, die mit Fully mehr Spaß machen. Wenn ihr es technisch mögt, lasst die Fahrt Richtung Schierke/Brocken weg und nehmt euch einen der technischen Trails vom Hohnekamm runter vor.
Steinbergskopf ist der Hammer, entweder geniale Singletrails oder technische Schmankerl oder beides...
Drängetal ist Waldautobahn. Hüttestieg ist Waldlandstraße...


----------



## downhillsau (26. März 2012)

g.nick schrieb:


> Hi, bin Ostern im Harz und möchte trails fahren. Wie siehts aus hasifisch, geht was???



Je nach Wetterlage wollte ich auch an 2 Tagen fahren. Hasifisch kann doch auch nicht anders oder??? Da könnten wir sicher zusammen ein paar trails rocken und wer weiß,wer noch so mitkommen möchte.

Bis dahin


----------



## Hasifisch (26. März 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ...Ohne den Moorstieg zu beleidigen,würde ich gern den kompletten Beerenstieg fahren. Von dort aus den Glashüttenweg wieder hoch und den "Von Eichendorff-Stieg" runter. Je nach Zeit von ganz oben oder direkt vom Glashüttenweg...



Ich tendiere aus mehreren Gründen langsam mehr zum Moorstieg: er ist weniger bekannt, er ist auf seine Weise sehr reizvoll, er ist langsamer und damit sicherer. Vor allem ist er bei der Anzahl an Leuten irgendwie übersichtlicher. Auf dem langen und zerhackten Beerenstieg werden wir in der Gruppe wesentlich mehr zerrissen. Also im Kontext "Gruppenfahren" sehe ich den Moorstieg als besser geeignet - und keine Angst, ganz leicht ist er auch nicht.


----------



## downhillsau (26. März 2012)

Aus diesem Gesichtspunkt gebe ich dir völlig Recht.Und der Moorstieg mit seinen shores ist schon sehr genial. Selbst nass sind diese erstaunlicher Weise recht griffig. Das wird sich schon alles ergeben.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter auch mit!!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. März 2012)

Finde es auch sinnvoll es etwas ruhiger angehen zu lassen zumal es ja regnen kann. Habe seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr auf meinem Bergradl gesessen, anderen gehts vermutlich ähnlich. Somit wäre ich für "Beerenstieg weglassen", kann man alles später machen, die Tour soll ja ein Einstieg werden. Wäre mehr für Strecken um wieder in Übung zu kommen, z.B. Moorstieg & ähnliches.
@downhillsau: richtig griffig fand ich die bei Nässe nie, man muss nicht unbedingt hinfallen, aber man sollte nicht wie wild lenken und bremsen.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. März 2012)

Super, dann machen wir das so fest!
Eine Gruppe Hohnekamm/Moorstieg/Glashüttenweg/Von-Eichendorff/Kukki, die andere Pfarrstieg (wenn fahrbar)/Neuer Weg/Bahnhof/Schierke/Spinne/Glashüttenweg/Kukki.
Von Nummernvergabe und 15minütigem Durchzählrythmus sehen wir ab...
Wegen des Wetters verbreiten wir mal noch keine Panik, frühstens Do kann man da Prognosen abliefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (26. März 2012)

@ Hasifisch: Ich finds supercool wieviel Gedanken in der Tour stecken und drücke die Daumen für nen vollen Erfolg der Tour!
Meine Holde und ich können leider nich, aber ich bin trotzdem guter Hoffnung, dass wir dies Jahr vom Beerenstieg ohne den Fuß abzusetzen nen Kaffee in der Renne bestellen können


----------



## Hasifisch (26. März 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...aber ich bin trotzdem guter Hoffnung, dass wir dies Jahr vom Beerenstieg ohne den Fuß abzusetzen nen Kaffee in der Renne bestellen können



D.h.: Hohnekamm/Leistenklippe, Beerenstieg (no Chickenway please!), Abfahrt am Ottofelsen, Trail am gelochten Stein...
...daaannn Quereinstieg Richtung Steinerne Renne, Stufen und Kurve auf den Weg am Bach richtig nehmen und weiter...bis hierher fahre ich auch alles ohne Fußabdruck...aber jetzt das böse Stück bis an die Brücke und rüber zum Gasthaus?!
Ich bin äußerst gespannt! Und ich wünsche euch, das die Brücke trocken ist, sonst habt ihr keine Chance auf den Gewinn der Wette...


----------



## jammerlappen (26. März 2012)

...bis auf die letzten Meter vor der Brücke hab ichs schon - für mehr fehlt mir ohne Protektion an Arm und Bein der Mumm...


----------



## iKev (27. März 2012)

ok, also treffen wir uns 9:30Uhr am Samstag an der FH in Wernigerode?!
Sind Parkmöglichkeiten in der nähe?

ich bringe meinen Bike-Kollegen mit 
ich bin auf die Tour gespannt!!!


----------



## Hasifisch (27. März 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> ok, also treffen wir uns 9:30Uhr am Samstag an der FH in Wernigerode?!
> Sind Parkmöglichkeiten in der nähe?!!!



Ja, unter dir und um dich herum...wir treffen uns vor der FH auf dem Parkplatz. Wenn der voll ist, annektieren wir noch den zweiten FH-Parkplatz hundert Meter weiter...


----------



## micha.qlb (27. März 2012)

wirst du eine stand aufbauen...oder erkennt man dich an dem breitkrempigen hut mit roter feder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (27. März 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> wirst du eine stand aufbauen...oder erkennt man dich an dem breitkrempigen hut mit roter feder??



Er ist derjenige mit dem schwarzen Rad und dem schwarzen Helm


----------



## Hasifisch (27. März 2012)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Er ist derjenige mit dem schwarzen Rad und dem schwarzen Helm





Ich bin der mit dem Chi-Chi Bike...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9301918&postcount=10815
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9301978&postcount=10817


----------



## Nothing85 (27. März 2012)

Hi Hasifisch

ich kotz grad so ab, lieg seit Sonntag flach mit Fieber und mein Kreislauf hab ich auch irgendwo verloren. Ey ich hab mich so auf die Runde gefreut aber ich glaub das wird nix selbst wenn es mir bis dahin wieder besser gehen sollte. Also wünsch ich euch viel Spaß macht fleißig Fotos. Ich hoffe du bekommst nochmal so was geplant...würde mich freuen.

mfg Henning


----------



## Hasifisch (27. März 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> ...ich kotz grad so ab, lieg seit Sonntag flach mit Fieber und mein Kreislauf hab ich auch irgendwo verloren...



Was machst du denn für einen Mist...
Sieh zu, das du deinen Kreislauf wiederfindest, dann drehen wir mal eine Extrarunde! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (27. März 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich bin der mit dem Chi-Chi Bike...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9301918&postcount=10815
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9301978&postcount=10817




Ich dachte, das Eisdielenbike bleibt im Stall
So wie es ausschaut, kommt bei mir noch jemand mit nem 28" Crossbike mit. Werde also die kleinere Runde mitfahren.


----------



## AlexR (28. März 2012)

Die Wetterprognosen sehen nicht so gut aus. Wie sieht das schlecht Wetterprogramm aus?


----------



## micha.qlb (28. März 2012)

nur kukkis und danach zur tanke


----------



## iKev (28. März 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> nur kukkis und danach zur tanke





entweder das oooder gute Kleidung und wir ziehen trotzdem ne schöne Tour. Und auf Kukis will i auch net verzichten^^


----------



## tonky (28. März 2012)

Sorry Leute, 
muß aber leider absagen für Samstag, muß in die Firma und noch nen paar wichtige Dinge erledigen....die Arbeit ruft, und hab mich eigentlich riesig auf die Runde gefreut, zumal ich auch das erste mal dabei wär. Hat denn jemand vielleicht Lust am Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen.? Fahr auch desöfteren nen paar Trails in Königslutter/Elm / Reitlingstal / Elmtal / Lutterspring etc.

grüsse 
tonky


----------



## Braunbaer (28. März 2012)

Sandbrinkstraße letztes Wochenende:



Eckersprung ist auch (noch) nicht zu empfehlen, da läuft schon mal Wasser in den Schuh.

Östlich sieht es aber viel besser aus:
- Pfarrstieg liegt oben an der Ahrensklint noch Schnee, dürfte aber bald weg sein. Unterer Teil komplett frei
- Zeterklippen, Leistenklippen, Beerenstieg: Frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (28. März 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Die Wetterprognosen sehen nicht so gut aus. Wie sieht das schlecht Wetterprogramm aus?




Mit der Brockenbahn hoch und runter?


----------



## Luk00r (28. März 2012)

boahh, kaum war mal 2 wochen sonne kacken sich die leute ein weils unter 10Grad ist und evtl bissl regnet  (es sieht ja nicht nach Dauerregen aus)


----------



## Hasifisch (29. März 2012)

tonky schrieb:


> Sorry Leute,
> muß aber leider absagen...



Schade!
Melde dich einfach mal, wenn du wieder Lust hast, hier in der Gegend eine Runde zu drehen. Wir machen meistens am Sonntag eine Tour.

Zum Wetter:
es wird so sein, wie es im März/April normalerweise ist...
Macht euch mal kein Kopp, normale Bikesachen mit mittlerem Regenschutz sollten reichen, da wir zu großen Teilen im Wald fahren und außerdem die normale Wetterlage mit Strömung aus Nordwest sein dürfte, da bleibt viel am Brocken hängen und schafft es nicht in unsere Richtung. Wird nicht so schlimm werden! Dann ist wenigstens bei Kukki die Suppe nicht knapp...


----------



## Nothing85 (29. März 2012)

Ihr könnte das ruhig verschieben...ich wär dafür... dann kann ich wenigstens doch mitkommen.

Also ganz ehrlich mir wär das Wetter so was von egal bei so einer genialen Runde mit so vielen Leuten


----------



## AlexR (30. März 2012)

Ihr wartet sicher paar Minuten unser Zug kommt erst 9:17 am BHF an


----------



## iKev (31. März 2012)

Wir waren leider 20 min zu spät u haben nur noch ne kleine Truppe in der Entfernung wegrollen sehen, als wir an die FH eingebogen sind 

Sind dann zu den Zeterklippen, Adreasstieg usw.

Wohin hat euch die Fahrt geführt?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. März 2012)

Hallo Hasifisch, im Namen der gesamten Halle-Bande: war eine sehr schöne Tour, moderate Anstiege, sehr lustige Abfahrten (auch wenn wir nun noch ein paar Rechnungen offen haben, z.B. die Treppe vor dem Single-Trail), auch das Wetter war kein bißchen langweilig.  Die Gruppenaufteilung war 'ne sehr gute Idee und die Erbsensuppenpause hat prima gepasst.
Grüße an alle Mitfahrer, Dank an das Kekse und Schokolade verteilende nette Paar und echten Respekt dem harten Trekkingradler. Bis zur nächsten Tour!


----------



## Surfjunk (31. März 2012)

Hab hier jetzt mal die letzten Seiten mitgelesen und mich schwarz geärgert das ich die Tour nicht mitkonnten. 

Die nächste Tour bin ich dabei. 
Dann bei der Traillastigen Truppe.


----------



## Luk00r (31. März 2012)

Jo war sehr nice und alles lustige Leute 
Und das Wetter war eigentlich ziemlich cool, so im nachhinein

need mal die Gruppenfotos, damit ich mal die Luete zuordnen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (31. März 2012)

War richtig toll heute. Nicht nur wegen dem Wetter bleibt diese Tour in den Erinnerungen 

Nette Leute, nette Runde . Trails waren super abwechslungsreich. Ich denke da war für jeden was dabei.

Wenn wieder so was ansteht bin ich am Start .

Respekt an den Trekkingradler


----------



## fm7775 (31. März 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Wir waren leider 20 min zu spät u haben nur noch ne kleine Truppe in der Entfernung wegrollen sehen, als wir an die FH eingebogen sind
> 
> Sind dann zu den Zeterklippen, Adreasstieg usw.
> 
> Wohin hat euch die Fahrt geführt?




http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wlahawgnuthqtgiz


----------



## iKev (31. März 2012)

@ fm7775 danke dir


----------



## fm7775 (31. März 2012)

Und der Garrit, ist die Tour schon am Montag gefahren.

Hier ist meine GPS-Aufzeichnung ( Das war die Runde zum Pfarrstieg, und um den Erdbeerkopf wieder hoch.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wlahawgnuthqtgiz

Vom Bahnhof Schierke hoch, an der Gabelung hätte wir doch in Richtung Plessenburg fahren müssen, dann wären wir direkt an der Spinne wieder raus. 

Und den Einstieg zum Pfarrstieg hat keiner gefunden, also sind wir da irgendwie durchs Moor.

Und hier ist die Strecke Moorstieg vom Montag, aber nicht die Tour am 31.03.2012. Das müsste man zusammen basteln. 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gxlomxylsnrcarzw

Einige Wege sind nicht eingezeichnet. Leider sind meine Aufnahmen mit der GPS-Uhr immer leicht verwackelt. Bei Garrit anscheinend auch. Mein anderer GPS-Empfänger ist da empfindlicher.

Sehr schöne Tour. Gerne wieder. An die Leipziger: 15:38 ist doch auch ein Zug gefahren. Umstieg in Magdeburg. Ich habe den noch bekommen, bin 15:30 am Bahnhof angekommen und hatte den 2 Wartenden zu gewunken.

Zu Hause erstmal 2 MC-Rib rein gewürgt, Duschen und 4h pennen.

Grüße Frank


----------



## Luk00r (31. März 2012)

der AlexR und ich waren nochmal aufm Armeleuteberg und auf der Abfahrt hab ich mir noch nen Platten geholt
clever mal den Ersatzschlauch reingemacht, der war aber genauso im Eimer 
und wir dachten der Zug kommt 16:42, Pumpen 2min Fahren Pumpen 2min Fahren usw. 
und dann kam der Zug erst 17:xx  ... bahh ganzer Stress für nüscht


----------



## AlexR (31. März 2012)

Ihr seit aber ein ganz schönen Umweg gefahren 

Wo der richtige Weg durch das Moor gegangen wäre würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (1. April 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Ihr seit aber ein ganz schönen Umweg gefahren
> 
> Wo der richtige Weg durch das Moor gegangen wäre würde mich auch interessieren.




Du meinst bestimmt, die linke Tour, also zum Pfarrstieg runter. keine Ahnung, selbst auf SAT-Bildern ist nichts zu erkennen.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ...
> Und den Einstieg zum Pfarrstieg hat keiner gefunden, also sind wir da irgendwie durchs Moor....
> ...Ich habe den noch bekommen, bin 15:30 am Bahnhof angekommen...



Du warst aber schnell am Bahnhof! Ohne Verkehrswidrigkeit?



AlexR schrieb:


> Ihr seit aber ein ganz schönen Umweg gefahren
> 
> Wo der richtige Weg durch das Moor gegangen wäre würde mich auch interessieren.



Eigentlich fährt man den flachen Singletrail gerade durch, dann rechts rum und dann leicht links über den Ahrensklint gerad auf den Moorstieg. Gaaanr leicht - wenn man es weiß...



Luk00r schrieb:


> der AlexR und ich waren nochmal aufm Armeleuteberg und auf der Abfahrt hab ich mir noch nen Platten geholt
> clever mal den Ersatzschlauch reingemacht, der war aber genauso im Eimer ...



Jo, clever.
Zuviel gehopst?


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2012)

Saisonstart 2012

31.03-2012, 16:30. Wernigerode. Badewanne.

_Da liege ich drin. Entspannt. Die Mundwinkel zeigen wohl noch die eingebrannten Spuren eines latenten Grinsens. FÃ¼hlt sich so an, kann es mangels Spiegel nicht verifizieren...
Das Wasserthermometer meiner kleinen Tochter lungert hier auch herum. Es hat die Form eines putzigen Nilpferdes und ein paar Markierungen. Kaltbad - nÃ¶, weit entfernt. Kinderbad, 36Â° - ha, Kinderkram. 39Â°, da baden Biker und findenâs angenehm.
Was issn das auf meinem Bein da? Auf dem rechten Schienbein wuchert ein wunderschÃ¶nes Modell eines abgeflachten Vulkankegels. Noch hautfarben, spÃ¤testens morgen sicher blau und lila und in was weiÃ ich noch fÃ¼r Modefarben, die gerade bei HÃ¤matomen so angesagt sind. Ich merke nur nichts davon. Wahrscheinlich haben meine Schienbeinnerven schon vor Jahren die Schmerzmeldung eingestellt. Wegen Sinnlosigkeit.
Auch am anderen Bein und an den KnÃ¶cheln wird sich demnÃ¤chst Farbigkeit einstellen. Das war der unfreiwillige Salto vorwÃ¤rts auf dem Moorstieg. Und natÃ¼rlich der Fakt, das ich heute seit Monaten das erste Mal ohne SchienbeinschÃ¼tzer unterwegs war. Hornochse.
Was gibt der KÃ¶rper noch so an Informationen her? An der Innenseite des Daumens lÃ¶st sich etwas Hornhaut. Wusste gar nicht, das ich da welche habe. Auf jeden Fall ist das die Folge der permanent nassen Handschuhe. War nÃ¤mlich kein niederschlagsfreier Tag heute. Im rechten Auge und als dÃ¼nne bodendeckende Schicht in der Wanne spÃ¼re ich Dreck von den letzten Abfahrten. Waren die genial!
Haare verklebt. SchweiÃ. War nÃ¤mlich auch kein anstrengungsfreier Tag. Sollte ich mal zum Anfang kommen? Ja sollte ich. Aber was ist das zwischen meinen ZÃ¤hnen...Reste von HÃ¼lsenfrÃ¼chten. Klar, Kukkis Erbsensuppe. War auch gut._

Gegen halb neun fÃ¤ngt es fÃ¼r mich an. Da kommt der erste, nie vorher gesehene Tourkumpel fÃ¼r heute. Der ist supernett und ich habe so gar kein Problem, ihm mein Zweitrad fÃ¼r die Tour zu leihen.
Wir fahren ruhig nach Hasserode und treffen auf dem Parkplatz der Hochschule Harz die nÃ¤chsten Mitfahrer. Es ist trocken. Ha, WetterfrÃ¶sche, Wetter-Websites und was weiÃ ich fÃ¼r Wetterorakel, wie war das mit Regen heute? Und Sturm? Weltuntergang?
Langsam trudelt alles ein, was sich von den Prognosen nicht erschÃ¼ttern lieÃ. Aus Leipzig, Halle, Niedersachsen und so weiter. Muss mal irgendwann den Maximalabstand der Beteiligten Wohnorte ausrechnen...oder auch nicht.
Die Mischung ist schon witzig. Enduristen, Almountaineerer, Xcler mit Hardtails, mindestens ein BMXer und 4-Crosser...und ein Fitnessbike, aufgerÃ¼stet mit grobstolligen Reifen. Grobstollig aus der Sicht eines Fitnessbikers. Dazu der Fahrer in Jeans und Hooded Sweater. Mal sehen, wohin das fÃ¼hrt.
Und eine Frau! Das ist toll - das meine ich vÃ¶llig unsexuell oder was auch immer man mir bÃ¶sartig hinterherinterpretieren kÃ¶nnte. Mehr Frauen auf die Trails, die kÃ¶nnen das doch auch!
Los gehtâs!
Es regnet jetzt - und nicht zu knapp. Daran sind nur die rechthaberischen Wetterorakel schuld. Naja, ich habe mir mal die Definition von âSchauerâ angesehen. Die dauern max. 45 Minuten und sind stark lokal begrenzt. Regnen kann es bis zwei Liter in zehn Minuten. Das ist nun nicht unbedingt wenig. Adieu trockene Trails.
Je lÃ¤nger die Fahrt Richtung oberes Hasserode dauert, um so besser wird schon die Stimmung. Das sind halt alles irgendwie gleichgeschaltete Freaks hier. Wer am letzten MÃ¤rztag bei schlechtem Wetter in den Harz zum Biken fÃ¤hrt, hat einen Knall. Und das ist gut. Besser als zu Hause zu sitzen und den Regen von drinnen zu sehen.
Wir kommen Ã¼ber den Weg am âBraunen Wasserâ und den Parkplatz âSteinerne Renneâ auf den Bahnparallelweg und der zieht unser Fahrerfeld schon ein wenig in die LÃ¤nge. Nach dem kleinen technischen StÃ¼ck an der BrÃ¼cke gibt es die erste Rast. Immer wieder schÃ¶n zu sehen: wirf ein paar Freaks zusammen und sie fangen bald an, sich Ã¼ber ihr Thema angeregt zu unterhalten. Egal, ob sie sich kennen oder nicht. Das funktioniert heute scheinbar alles gut...





_Ahh, verflixt, eklig!
Jetzt hat mir dieser dÃ¤mliche Wasserhahn kalt aufâs Knie getropft. Ich will endlich ein Thermostat!
Was sagt Nilpferd? 38Â°. Geht noch._

Dem Wetter sollte jemand klar machen, das der April erst morgen losgeht. Oder ist das hier nur ein Vorspiel? Dann wird der nÃ¤chste Monat witzig. Jetzt lassen sich schon mal Flocken im Regen blicken.
Wir kommen zum Gasthaus âDrei Annenâ und kurz spÃ¤ter verlassen wir den Standardweg und fahren Ã¼ber Trails eine AbkÃ¼rzung auf den GlashÃ¼ttenweg. Ich Ã¼berlasse jedem selbst die Entscheidung, Ã¼ber den Trail oder den GlashÃ¼ttenweg zur Jugendherberge am Skihang zu fahren. Mir fehlen heute ganz schÃ¶n KÃ¶rner - also Chickenway...
An der HÃ¼tte pfeift es richtig. Mit âesâ meine ich den Wind. Der Flockenanteil im Niederschlag war auch schon geringer. Ich breche die ungenehmigte Pause ab und zwinge den ganzen Pulk weiter bis zur Spinne. In kuscheliger und schweiÃgetrÃ¤nkter AtmosphÃ¤re werden wichtige Vorentscheidungen getroffen. DrauÃen ballert Niederschlag vorbei. Waagerecht. Schnell. Flockenanteil einhundert Prozent. Erinnert mich an den Blick aus einem Raumschiff bei Ãberlichtgeschwindigkeit. Nein, kenne ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich sehe recht gern Filme mit Raumschiffen bei Ãberlichtgeschwindigkeit.
Der SchweiÃdampfpegel ist merklich gesunken. Wir mÃ¼ssen weiter. Danke fÃ¼r Kinderriegel und Kekse an die Mitbringer und Verschenker.








Es sind jetzt weniger Sterne, die vorbeifliegen, also lassen wir uns nach drauÃen locken. Mieser Trick der Wettermafia, wie sich schnell herausstellt. Bei spÃ¤teren wetterphilosophischen GesprÃ¤chen stelle ich fest, das alles, was nicht als Regen runterkam, uns auch nicht nass gemacht hat. Ich bin so ein Fuchs.
Kurze Fahrt hoch, dann teilen wir die Gruppe auf. In eine groÃe und eine kleine HÃ¤lfte. Klar geht das, habe es doch gesehen.
Ein Teil fÃ¤hrt und schiebt und quÃ¤lt sich hinauf auf den Hohnekamm.
Der andere Teil nimmt sich Ahrensklint und Pfarrstieg vor. Da ich bei diesem Teil nicht dabei war, tu ich auch nicht so und schreibe da nur soviel drÃ¼ber, das der Teil wohl auch SpaÃ hatte. Oder es war die HÃ¶lle und sie haben alle eine GehirnwÃ¤sche bekommen. Ist natÃ¼rlich auch voll mÃ¶glich. Und kann von mir mangels physischer Anwesenheit weder bestÃ¤tigt noch verneint werden.
Ich fahre jedenfalls auch die Hohnekamm-Runde. Der Schnee am Pfad vorbei an der HÃ¶llenklippe, der letzte Woche noch recht aufdringlich da herumlag, ist ziemlich weg. DafÃ¼r liegt jetzt neues WeiÃ, ganz frisch und aus Schnee und Graupel bestehend. Und bestimmt einen halben Zentimeter fett. Viel hoch wird nicht gefahren, dazu verlangen die Steine und die schlammigen Bereiche zwischen den Steinen zu viel Kraft. Oben, auf dem Kammweg, geht es weniger hoch. Kraft kostet der wilde Trail trotzdem nicht gerade wenig, weshalb wir auch hier nicht alles fahren.
Vor der Leistenklippe machen wir bei wunderschÃ¶nem Sonnenschein und herrlichen Sommertemperaturen noch eine Rast und ein Foto.
Ach Quatsch, das war ja letzte Woche. Also noch ein Versuch.
Vor der Leistenklippe machen wir bei Null Fernsicht, Graupelschauern und frostigen Temperaturen noch eine Rast und ein Foto. 





Kurz danach dann endlich die primÃ¤re Destination des heutigen Tages. Wollte mal kurz mit FremdwÃ¶rtern prahlen. Ãber den sehr technischen, steinigen Singletrail geht es auf die breiten Holzwege mit schÃ¶nen Stufen dazwischen. Die sind heute mal alles andere als griffig. Nein, sie sind hÃ¶llenglatt. Das sagt mir jetzt mein rechtes Bein und dort auf dem Moorstieg wird es mir nach meinem spektakulÃ¤ren Frontabroller neben den Holzsteg klar. Der Sprung vorher hÃ¤tte wohl nicht sein mÃ¼ssen. Den Spruch mit dem Ãbermut des Mitfahres hinter mir hÃ¤tte ich fÃ¼r diese Erkenntnis auch nicht mehr gebraucht. Ein wenig Moos von der Landung hat sich zwischen Visier und Helm verkeilt. Habe ich nach der Tour gesehen.
Ich kontrolliere kurz meine lebenswichtigen Funktionen und dann die eher unwichtigen wie HirnaktivitÃ¤t und sowas. Dann mache ich eine Pause und beruhige mental meine leicht schlotternden Knie. Alles wird gut und nein, ich wollte euch nichts BÃ¶ses.
Wieder auf den Bock und dann erwartet mich der untere Teil des Moorstieges, der wieder ganz anders ist. Ein ausgewaschenes Flussbett mit ordentlich GranitblÃ¶cken drin. Alles naÃ heute, macht es nicht leichter. Dank mangelnder Kraft geht nicht mehr alles ganz flÃ¼ssig, aber SpaÃ macht das Hoppeln Ã¼ber die Motzen trotzdem.
Auf dem GlashÃ¼ttenweg wird das erste mal heute der Wunderbeutel rumgereicht. Virtuell. Der Moorstieg war ein Erlebnis, gerade wegen des rauen Wetters. Es haben auch alle bis hier Ã¼berlebt. Und es gibt auch keine Erfrierungen. Was Adrenalin so alles bewirkt.
Wir sind zu frÃ¼h an der Spinne, die andere Gruppe ist noch nicht wieder hier. Und es ist einfach u ungemÃ¼tlich, hier zu warten. Also ballern wir noch den Trail an der Feuersteinklippe vorbei zum Bahnhof Schierke. Auf dem StÃ¼ck Weg verlieren wir zwei Dinge. Einen Mitfahrer - nein, nicht im absolut schlimmsten Sinn, er war nur langsamer und hat uns aus den Augen verloren - und Luft aus einem Hinterrad. WÃ¤hrend sich einige von uns also das zweite mal mit dem Wunderbeutel beschÃ¤ftigen, ist Einer mit Luftpumpen beschÃ¤ftigt und ein weiterer Biker schaut nach, wo der NachzÃ¼gler bleibt. Der bleibt weg und wir quÃ¤len uns den steilen, bockigen Trail vom Bahnhof zur Spinne hoch. Dort finden wir nicht nur den Vermissten, sondern auch die andere HÃ¤lfte - war das jetzt die grÃ¶Ãere oder die kleinere? Und ist das wichtig?

_Jetzt wird es aber frisch hier. Nilpferd: 36Â°. Kinderbad. Nicht mein Ding. Raus hier. Ich schreibe den Bericht gleich im Wohnzimmer weiter._

An der Spinne wird kurz kollektiv Ã¼berlegt, ob wir die Gruppe noch mal entzweien. Wir wollen den âVon-Eichendorff-Stiegâ fahren und sind nicht sicher, ob den jeder schafft. Aber noch mal teilen, Vermisste suchen und warten? BlÃ¶dsinn. Wir jagen alle Leute den Pfad runter.
FÃ¼r Manche ist es ein fluffiger Downhill. FÃ¼r Manche nicht ganz leicht. FÃ¼r Einige grenzwertig. Ich habe im unteren Teil das Fitnessbike vor mir. Und ich komme nicht vorbei. Dranbleiben ist eins, Ã¼berholen was anderes. Respekt vor der Leistung. Ha, ein Fahrfehler, rechts vorbei. Ich sehe vor mir noch ein rotes Bike durch die Luft wirbeln. Der Fahrer hat genau das wohl schon hinter sich. Er rappelt sich auf und bestÃ¤tigt auf Nachfrage: alles okay. 
Ja, der Eichendorff ist schon ein Schlingel. Aber auch hier Ã¼berleben alle. Und fast alle grinsen unten. Langsam nimmt der Wunderbeutel beÃ¤ngstigende AusmaÃe an...
Kukki Ã¼bernimmt die mentale Kontrolle. Wir sind zu nah und geraten in seinen Einfluss. Keine groÃen Umwege mehr, keine Trails, kein Wald. Auf den GlashÃ¼ttenweg und Stoff. Aber wir kÃ¶nnen noch den LÃ¶wenzahnweg fahren. Ja, kÃ¶nnten wir, wenn wir ihn fÃ¤nden. Das tun wir nicht und landen knapp auÃerhalb von âDrei Annenâ auf der LandstraÃe. Kein Problem, schnell auf der StraÃe zum legendÃ¤ren Erbsensuppenmacher. Ran an die Gulaschkanone. Kurz vor Zwei ist es Zeit dafÃ¼r.
SchmatzgerÃ¤usche, Fahrradfahrergelaber, adrenalingetrÃ¤nkte Scherze. Erbsensuppe. Mit oder ohne Wurscht.
GlÃ¼ckseligkeit.
Dann zwickt bald wieder das Wetter. Es ist weiterhin kalt und im Sitzen wird es nicht wÃ¤rmer. Ich quatsche noch mit dem netten ErbsensuppenverkÃ¤ufer und der macht noch ein schÃ¶nes Andenkenbild von der ganzen Bande.





Dann der Tiefpunkt der ganzen Tour. Mit der erschÃ¼tternden Aura biederer Borniertheit nÃ¤hert sich eine grÃ¼ne Gestalt und redet mit mir. Zu mir. Auf mich ein. Ich habe einen Fehler gemacht und laut und Ã¶ffentlich die Worte âHohnekammâ und âBikenâ so verwendet, das sie in der Gestalt einen Schalter auslÃ¶sten und damit eine Zwangsreaktion ausgelÃ¶st wurde. Ein Redeschwall.
Kurzform. âNationalpark...Mountainbiker unerwÃ¼nscht...wollen wir dort nicht...Ordnungswidrigkeitâ.
Mir geht vieles durch den Kopf. Die Bilder durch Abholzung verwÃ¼steter WÃ¤lder, auch im Nationalpark. Sinnlos zerstÃ¶rte Wanderwege, die jetzt Forstautobahnen sind. Kukkis Erbsensuppe - nur mental. Diskriminierung. Und:
Halt den Sabbel du Sack die Stimmung war doch gerade gut und dann kommst du dÃ¤mliches Stimmungsgrab und jetzt stehe ich hier und kÃ¶nnte dir und Ã¼berhaupt gehst du mir hau doch ab in deine BÃ¤renhÃ¶hle wieso bist du Ã¼berhaupt schon wach ist doch noch gar nicht warm genug und auÃerdem will ich nur aufs Bike und wenn du mich da siehst bin ich sowieso schneller also fang mich doch.
So ganz normale Gedanken eben. Ich denke oft ohne Satzzeichen.
Beim Losfahren fordere ich die Runde auf:âSo, weiter, wir fahren jetzt zum Hohnekamm...Ã¤hh HÃ¼ttestieg...â
Die Runde ist toll. Sie versteht den Scherz, es gibt ein kurzes, befreiendes GelÃ¤chter und die ganze skurrile Situation ist vorbei.
Mit teilweise letzter Kraft geht es rÃ¼ber zum Steinbergskopf. Mit âteil...â meine ich auch mich. Kein Bock mehr auf HÃ¶henmeter, die hoch gehen.
Jetzt kommt nochmal richtiger SpaÃ. Der Steinbergskopf. Wir fahren nicht hoch zum Aussichtspunkt, sondern nehmen den Trail Ã¼ber die Treppe am Elversstein. Ich fahre die Treppe als erster, einige folgen auf dem Bike, die meisten sicher zu FuÃ. Die Treppe ist schon krass. Aber sie ist der Einstieg zu den perfekten Singletrails. Ich donnere diese bis auf den DrÃ¤ngetal-Hangweg hinunter und drehe mich um. Dann sehe ich den Anderen ins Gesicht und weiÃ genau, was ich da zu sehen bekommen werde. Grinsen. Breit und echt und eingebrannt. Diese Trails sind so ziemlich das Beste, was man mit einem Mountainbike bearbeiten kann. Leider viel zu kurz.
Jetzt platzt der Wunderbeutel. KapazitÃ¤t maÃlos Ã¼berschritten. Kaum zu glauben, was passieren wÃ¼rde, wenn wir auch noch schÃ¶nes Wetter hÃ¤tten.
Da jetzt keine Kraftreserven mehr vorhanden sind, kann ich nicht erklÃ¤ren, mit was ich noch den kurzen Gegenhang hinaufkomme. Wahrscheinlich der pure Wille, den letzten Trail noch zu fahren. Wieder ein kurzer Moment GlÃ¼ck auf dem Fahrrad. Ich bin schnell und die Abzweigung nah. Ich schaffe es gerade so und warte wieder im Wissen, was jetzt passiert.
Die HÃ¤lfte der Fahrer verpasst den richtigen Moment und ballert ein StÃ¼ck zu weit. Sie haben meine lieb gemeinte Schadenfreude. Aber eine Schaden gab es ja nicht. Na dann eben lieb gemeinte GehÃ¤ssigkeit. 
Auf dem letzten StÃ¼ck zurÃ¼ck zum Parkplatz zeigt uns noch unser BMXer, wie man eine schmale BrÃ¼cke mit einem 90Â° Hinterradumsetzer ansteuert und sicher nimmt. Das sieht gut aus. Dann gibt es noch den Kicker am Braunen Wasser und die Mutprobe der steilen Treppe an der Hochschule. Dann ist Schluss mit lustig.
Mein Fazit: also ich bin nach knapp 50 km inklusive RÃ¼ckfahrt nach Hause quasi End-kaputt. End-glÃ¼cklich. End-zufrieden.
Die Resonanz auf die AnkÃ¼ndigung dieser Tour, die Leute, das gemeinsame Erfahren der Trails, die gute Stimmung haben mich schwer beeindruckt und euphorisiert. So etwas bleibt hÃ¤ngen. Da erzÃ¤hle ich spÃ¤ter meiner Tochter von. Ob sie es hÃ¶ren will oder nicht.

_Ach, ich muss noch die Wanne saubermachen gehen. Da mache ich jetzt mal Schluss hier..._

Hasifisch


----------



## kalihalde (1. April 2012)

Hallo Hasifisch,
noch mal vielen Dank für die sehr schöne Tour und der Bericht ist auch spitzenmäßig .


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Wir waren leider 20 min zu spät u haben nur noch ne kleine Truppe in der Entfernung wegrollen sehen, als wir an die FH eingebogen sind
> 
> Sind dann zu den Zeterklippen, Adreasstieg usw.
> 
> Wohin hat euch die Fahrt geführt?



Das ist extrem ärgerlich. Nächstes Mal sehen wir zu, das jede Gruppe meine Handynummer hat. Wir haben recht lange gewartet und uns gedacht, jetzt kommt wegen des Wetters keiner mehr.
Tut mir richtig leid! Die Fahrt war einfach toll.
Und die 20 zu knacken wäre schon genial gewesen...

Streckenverlauf siehe Bericht!


----------



## iKev (1. April 2012)

ja ich hatte mir auch so während der Fahrt gedacht das es praktisch gewesen wäre eine Handynummer zu haben. 
Das nächste mal passt das sicherlich.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (1. April 2012)

Hammergeile Tour und hammergeiler Bericht!!! Ganz großes Dankeschön 

Beste Grüße aus Halle
André

P.S. Ich war derjenige, der auf dem roten Bike saß, bevor es durch die Luft wirbelte...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (1. April 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Super Tour und super Bericht. War echt ein klasse Tag


----------



## micha.qlb (1. April 2012)

super Bericht, super Tour, Super Leute ...super Tag!!

Ich bedanke mich insbesondere bei allen geduldigen Wartern! Keine Ahnung was los war...fehlende Fitness und paar Kilo zuviel waren bekannt...so hinterherzuhängen hatte ich nicht erwartet  

P.S. ich hab überhaupt nich mitbekommen, dass die Waldpolizei nen Laberflash hatte ??!!?? 

Auf meine Rippenprellung kann  ichs auch nich schieben, die war auf dem Rad nich mehr existent..heute ist sie aus dem Urlaub zurück


----------



## TheRealLebowski (1. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bisher war ich zusammen mit AlexR im Harz unterwegs - mal ne Brockentour, mal ein paar Trails... Und irgendwann sagte er mir: "Hey, im MTB-Forum verabreden sie sich grad zur Saisoneröffnung in Wernigerode." Aus dem Vorschlag wurde ein Plan, die Freundin wurde überredet, das Wetter ignoriert und gestern früh dann auf von Leipzig in den Harz.

Und es war ne geniale Tour! Vielen Dank für alles, es hat verdammt viel Spaß gemacht! Eine Superstrecke und wunderbare Trails! Danke für die Idee, für die Planung, für die Umsetzung, für tolle Mitfahrer und top Laune trotz Schittwetter!

Hab mich gleich mal hier im Forum angemeldet, um die nächste Tour nicht zu verpassen.

Viele Grüße,

Martin (der mit dem weißen Radon + Freundin)

Achja: Respekt an den Crossbiker! Nur die Harten usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (1. April 2012)

Kann mich da auch nur anschließen, super geile Tour - wie immer wenn es mit Hasifisch auf die Trails geht. War eine sehr interessante Erfahrung, mal mit so vielen - genauso bekloppten - Leuten zu fahren, auch wenn ich von manchen nicht mehr mitbekommen habe, als den Blick auf ein Hinterrad am Horizont . Besonderen Respekt an den Crossradfahrer - der Award für die dicksten Eier ist dir sicher  .

Hasifisch, ich glaub deine Kamera ist kaputt, auf dem Gruppenbild sehen die Bikes so sauber aus, hab von meinem gestern 2 Kehrschaufeln voll Dreck abgekloppt, aber sauber ist es noch lange nicht  .

So, um den Bericht zu vervollständigen, hier der Teil vom Pfarrstieg:

Nachdem unsere Truppe sich getrennt hat, machte sich der kleine Teil daran, den vermeintlichen Weg zum Ahrensklint zu fahren. Vermeintlich -  nach kurzer Fahrt keimte die Vermutung, Hasifisch hätte uns auf einen falschen Weg geschickt, jedoch erinnerten wir uns an die vergangene Saison und an einen "Trail" (Falls du dich erinnerst, die Aktion, wo wir den Trail gesucht haben und durch ein Moor tragen durften, weil von einem Weg keine Spur war? ). Also rein da, das erste Stück war fahrbar, danach ging es quer durch den Morast. Schieben und tragen war angesagt. Zwischendurch fahrbare Wegstücke, ein großes Schneefeld - ich bin reingefahren und stecken geblieben, das Rad stand wie einbetoniert - und schlussendlich kamen wir dann nach einer interessanten Erfahrung am oberen Teil des Pfarrstiegs an. 
Regen und Schnee haben die Steine glitschig gemacht und dementsprechend ist dieser Trail eine Herausforderung, von der jedoch keiner zurückgeschreckt ist. So ging es mehr oder weniger fluffig die ersten zwei Abschnitte herunter - bis zur Kreuzung mit einer Forstautobahn. Respekt an den Crossradfahrer, der diesen Trail zum großteil gefahren ist - ganz großes Kino.
Mehr oder weniger mitgenommen von dem Trail, aber mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht teilten wir die Gruppe noch einmal. Drei Leute fuhren den schwierigen, unteren Teil des Pfarrstiegs, der Rest machte sich auf den direkten Weg zur Spinne. Der untere Teil war noch glitschiger, als der Obere und in Kombination mit der Verblocktheit durchaus als Anspruchsvoll zu bezeichnen. Trotzdem sind alle wohlbehalten und in gehobener Stimmung unten angekommen. Dann über den Asphalt-Chickenway hoch zum Schierker Bahnhof und von dort über den kräftezehrenden Steintrail, dessen Namen ich vergessen habe zur Spinne, wo dann der Rest unserer Gruppe nach und nach eintraf.


----------



## Luk00r (1. April 2012)

Wer mag könnte ja im Gruppenbild http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1091845 mit Bereich markieren (ganz oben rechts im Bild klicken) seine Person markieren. Wäre schön den Gesichtern Namen zuordnen zu können.


----------



## AlexR (1. April 2012)

Toller Bericht. Auf den Bildern sieht es fast so aus als hätten wir gutes Wetter gehabt


----------



## kmfresser (1. April 2012)

ich hab murks gemacht und kanns nicht löschen.


----------



## kmfresser (1. April 2012)

kmfresser schrieb:


> kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen...nette Leute, geile Tour, hat einfach nur Mega-Spaß gemacht.



Bilder vollständig und in voller Auflösung:
https://mc.gmx.net/guest?path=Harzt...2E934E0BB0&mandant=01&locale=de_DE&viewType=2  (cookies akzeptieren)


----------



## fm7775 (1. April 2012)

Hasifisch[/quote]



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Du warst aber schnell am Bahnhof! Ohne Verkehrswidrigkeit?
> 
> ja keine gehabt, die Leizpiger hätten auch 15:38 fahren können
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexR (1. April 2012)

@kmfresser Schöne Bilder die das Wetter super rüber bringen


----------



## TheRealLebowski (1. April 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> An die Leipziger: 15:38 ist doch auch ein Zug gefahren. Umstieg in Magdeburg. Ich habe den noch bekommen, bin 15:30 am Bahnhof angekommen und hatte den 2 Wartenden zu gewunken.



Wer eher liest, fährt schlauer Zug.  Wir sind davon ausgegangen, dass unser Zug 16.43 fährt. Hätten wir bei Ankunft in Wernigerode mal auf den Plan geguckt, dann wäre uns sicher auch der 15.38-Zug aufgefallen. Sei es drum. Deinen HEX Richtung Magdeburg hätten wir aber sowieso nicht nehmen könne, da sich der Sachsenticketinhaber unserer Gruppe noch mit AlexR aufm Armeleuteberg befand  Aber: Das Glück kommt zu dem, der wartet. Oder so


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2012)

Schöner Bericht Hasifisch. Da freu ich mich glatt noch ne Runde mehr auf den langen Harzbesuch im Mai ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (1. April 2012)

Ich fand die Tour auch genial, auch wenn sich das Wetter diesmal nicht von seiner besten Seite gezeigt hat. Aber genau deswegen war es noch interessanter und bleibt uns sicher ewig in schöner Erinnerung
Großes danke an Hasifisch, auch für den tollen Bericht.
Irgendwie fand ich´s ja schade, euch bei Kukki zu verlassen. Aber die Bestrafung kam ja promt..ich bin nicht mit auf dem Gruppenfoto

Hätte ich gewusst, welche Anstrengungen noch auf mich warten, wär ich auch nur noch runter gefahren. Aber so gings wieder auf direkten Weg hinauf und über den Skihang zum Einstieg Beerenstieg. Ich weiß auch nicht, dieser trail begeistert mich jedesmal, auch wenn er sicher nass nicht einfach zu fahren ist. Weiter gings im zügigen Tempo vorbei an den Ottofelsen und über den trail bis zum Gasthaus "Steinerne Renne". Hier war es wie fast immer sehr glitschig, so dass das letzte Stück vor der Brücke noch auf der to do list steht. 
Weiter gings zum trail an der "kleinen Renne", der gut fahrbar war. Umsetzen an der letzten Kehre war auch kein Problem, aber der Absatz zur letzten Treppe...hmmh. Unten am Bahnhof Steinerne Renne angekommen war es wohl der innere Schweinhund, der voller Adrenalin sagte "..ich kann zwar nicht mehr, aber ein trail von der Plessenburg geht noch"
Also wieder hochgekurbelt und mehrfach über die getroffene Entscheidung bzw. Sinn oder Unsinn von Enduro fahren nachgedacht. Egal, oben mit letzten Kräften angekommen kam wieder das Grinsen und die power, denn schließlich gings jetzt noch eine sehr geile DH-Strecke hinunter. Dort wusste ich, was ich mir angetan habe...heute übrigens auch noch... 8 trails berg ab war einfach der Hammer


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2012)

ZappBrannigan schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. Ich war derjenige, der auf dem roten Bike saß, bevor es durch die Luft wirbelte...



Sah interessant aus...



micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...so hinterherzuhängen hatte ich nicht erwartet
> 
> P.S. ich hab überhaupt nich mitbekommen, dass die Waldpolizei nen Laberflash hatte ??!!?? ...



Das Hinterherhängen hat definitiv niemand als schlimm empfunden, da mach dir bitte keine Gedanken. Mir tut es leid, das wir dich am Feuerstein vergessen haben...sorry!
Ja, die Waldhilfspolizei war fast ein Stimmungsvernichter...



TheRealLebowski schrieb:


> ...
> Hab mich gleich mal hier im Forum angemeldet, um die nächste Tour nicht zu verpassen.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> ...



Deiner Freundin hat es aber auch Spaß gemacht, oder? Nächste Tour kommt bestimmt, ich würde sagen, es wird relativ sicher einen Saisonabschluss und ganz sicher einen Saisonstart 2013 geben!
Der Crossbiker war User kmfresser.



Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> ...
> Hasifisch, ich glaub deine Kamera ist kaputt, auf dem Gruppenbild sehen die Bikes so sauber aus, hab von meinem gestern 2 Kehrschaufeln voll Dreck abgekloppt, aber sauber ist es noch lange nicht  ...



Als Fotograf weiß man, wie man tricksen kann...
Werde die nächsten Tage auch recht viel Zeit in Dreckbeseitigung und Pflege stecken müssen...



Luk00r schrieb:


> Wer mag könnte ja im Gruppenbild http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1091845 mit Bereich markieren (ganz oben rechts im Bild klicken) seine Person markieren. Wäre schön den Gesichtern Namen zuordnen zu können.



Habe die beiden Gruppenbilder mal soweit ich die Namen wusste editiert.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ...Dort wusste ich, was ich mir angetan habe...heute übrigens auch noch... 8 trails berg ab war einfach der Hammer



Was hast du für eine Kondition?
Hast du deine Kilometer mitlaufen lassen? Müssen an die 60(!) gewesen sein! Respekt!
Kleine Renne müssen wir mal zusammen machen, ich zeige dir den Ausgang unten und du mir das Umsetzen an der Kehre!


----------



## TheRealLebowski (1. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Deiner Freundin hat es aber auch Spaß gemacht, oder?



Klar hat es das! Obwohl sie sich am Anfang Gedanken gemacht hat, ob sie mithalten kann. Hatse aber super gemacht! 

Und ein Versprechen hat sie mir/uns gerade gegeben: Bei der nächsten Tour backt sie die Kekse vorher selbst.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2012)

Ich sag ja: Frauen sind toll!


----------



## downhillsau (1. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine Kondition?
> Hast du deine Kilometer mitlaufen lassen? Müssen an die 60(!) gewesen sein! Respekt!



Ich hatte bis Ilsenburg 50 km aufm Tacho. Nach WR habe ich mich mitm Auto mitnehmen lassen. Übrigens lag ich auch abends total platt mit dem Thermometer (ist ein Fisch) meiner Tochter in der Badewanne.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kleine Renne müssen wir mal zusammen machen, ich zeige dir den Ausgang unten und du mir das Umsetzen an der Kehre!



Ja gern. Mal gucken, wann es nächstes Wochenende bei mir passt. Vielleicht finden sich ja wieder ein paar Leute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (1. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> . . .  ganz sicher einen Saisonstart 2013 geben!
> . . .



War da nicht was von wegen Weltuntergang? Ne Tour im Jenseits möchte ich jetzt noch nicht planen. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Hölle ( in der wir zwangsläufig landen werden, wo wir doch die ganzen Wege kaputtgemacht haben) für uns Mountainbiker die Form einer riesigen ebenen Asphaltfläche hat, auf der nur mir pinkeloxierten Brakeless-Fixies gefahren werden darf  .Ich glaube da würde ich metaphysische Experimente zur Erkundung eines möglichen Jenseits hinter dem Jenseits einem Saisonstart vorziehen 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Werde die nächsten Tage auch recht viel Zeit in Dreckbeseitigung und Pflege stecken müssen...



Ich freu mich auch schon auf meine Dämpferreparatur. Das letzte Mal war mehr Öl in meiner Bude verteilt, als im Dämpfer


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2012)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> ...Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Hölle ( in der wir zwangsläufig landen werden, wo wir doch die ganzen Wege kaputtgemacht haben)...



Ich habe die Lösung...ich fahr ab jetzt nur noch querfeldein, das schont die Wanderwege!


----------



## jammerlappen (1. April 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ja froh, nich dabei gewesen zu sein - bin halt eher so der Jan Ullrich Typ wettertechnisch.
Aber ich sag mal: "Hallo Falko, wann kommste mal wieder in den Deister? Es ist angerichtet! "

@ Hasi: Hammerbericht und (wahrscheinlich auch) Hammertour!!! Super, was Du organisierst und ich hoffe, dass wir richtig bald zusammen fahren. (Darfst auch mit Falko in den Deister kommen)


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2012)

Das Wetter war nach meinem Empfinden gar nicht so schlimm - auf die Temperaturen konnte man sich kleidungstechnisch einstellen und Regen hatten wir auch wenig. Das war schon okay. Obwohl meine Beine an solchen Tagen auch immer fester sind als bei Sonne, ich hatte ganz schön zu kämpfen... 
Deister schau ich mir gern mal an, vielleicht kann ich mal einen Kumpel überreden!


----------



## fm7775 (3. April 2012)

Ich habe auch mal ein Video gemacht. GPS-Track bei Kompass 3D eingespielt, Track abgespielt und dann aufgenommen. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRwTwcOYnWg"]SaisonerÃ¶ffnung 31.03.2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

P.S. Ich plane eine Neuanschaffung MTB. Bisher nur ein HT(Rockmachine Landslide) und Waldautobahnen gefahren. Das "schlimmste" was ich davor gefahren bin, war der vom Goetheweg auf den Kaiserweg runter zum Abbebstein und dann zum Skidenkmal und den Pionierweg rauf über die Ecker und dann runter zum Scharfenstein. 

Sowas hier: http://www.bikemap.net/route/1215970 (hier musste ich aber ein Stück hochschieben, km 14,15 sind nich fahrbar gewesen, also hoch. Ich denke runter bekommt man nur ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht oder das

http://www.bikemap.net/route/1220018

Bisher ging es mir auch irgendwie nur um Höhenmeter, aber seid Samstag kribbelt es in den Fingern und Seiten wie Fahrrad.de, brüggelmann, roseversand oder bad bikes gehen auf und zu, dazu kommt noch eine weitere Frage, wie erklär ich meiner Frau das ich weiteres Bike kaufe werde. Erst sollte es ein Rennrad für 1.000 Euro werden, aber wenn ich jetzt sage, ne Schatz doch lieber ein AM für 2.000 oder besser 2.500. 

Ich glaube die Frage kann keiner beantworten. Brauche ich eine Enduro oder AM?

So genug gelabbert, erstmal weiterarbeiten, sonst gibbet Ärger.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. April 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal ein Video gemacht. GPS-Track bei Kompass 3D eingespielt, Track abgespielt und dann aufgenommen...
> ...Ich glaube die Frage kann keiner beantworten. Brauche ich eine Enduro oder AM?...



Hi Frank, Kompass 3D kannte ich noch nicht, witzige Sache!

Die Frage ist extrem leicht zu beantworten: du brauchst ein leichtes AM mit 130 - 150mm Federweg. Ein Enduro ist definitiv eine Nummer zu fett, das hat weniger mit dem Federweg als vielmehr mit der Robustheit der Ausstattung und der Geometrie zu tun. Bei Rockmachine fällt das Blizzard z.B. in die AM-Kategorie.
Für 2.000 EUR bekommst du mit Sicherheit was ganz Feines als Vorjahresmodell oder Vorführer etc.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (3. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ein Enduro ist definitiv eine Nummer zu fett, das hat weniger mit dem Federweg als vielmehr mit der Robustheit der Ausstattung und der Geometrie zu tun.



Das musst du mir mal erklären, wieso sollte eine etwas robustere Ausstattung von Nachteil sein? Mein Bomber dürfte ja fast schon als Freerider durchgehen und ich denke nicht, dass er sich auf den Trails unwohl fühlt 

Aber prinzipiell hast du recht, ein AM sollte reichen, aber da etwas aufpassen, viele von den leichten AMs haben mittlerweile Geometrien, die fast schon an CC-Bikes erinnern. Ob man mit so was gerne Trails fährt, ist Geschmackssache, da hilft nur ausprobieren. Letztendlich liegst du mit einem Enduro mit antriebsneutralem (!) Hinterbau aber auch nicht verkehrt.

Guck doch auch mal bei Chainreaction rein, die haben oft Auslaufmodelle deutlich unter Normalpreis im Angebot


----------



## fm7775 (3. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hi Frank, Kompass 3D kannte ich noch nicht, witzige Sache!
> 
> Die Frage ist extrem leicht zu beantworten: du brauchst ein leichtes AM mit 130 - 150mm Federweg. Ein Enduro ist definitiv eine Nummer zu fett, das hat weniger mit dem Federweg als vielmehr mit der Robustheit der Ausstattung und der Geometrie zu tun. Bei Rockmachine fällt das Blizzard z.B. in die AM-Kategorie.
> Für 2.000 EUR bekommst du mit Sicherheit was ganz Feines als Vorjahresmodell oder Vorführer etc.




GT Force 2.0 ?


----------



## Luk00r (3. April 2012)

Jemand am Freitag Unterwegs ?


----------



## Hasifisch (3. April 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> GT Force 2.0 ?



Zum Beispiel...



Luk00r schrieb:


> Jemand am Freitag Unterwegs ?



Ich eventuell. Wann würdest du fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (3. April 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Jemand am Freitag Unterwegs ?



Freitag möchte ich auch gern wieder über Stock und Stein. Wenns passt, können wir ja zusammen fahren.


----------



## Luk00r (3. April 2012)

9:17 Wernigerode oder 10 min später Ilsenburg - Zug halt


----------



## Hasifisch (3. April 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> GT Force 2.0 ?



Schau mal - ich würde mir im Moment genau diesen Hobel bei einem Budget von 2.5 kEUR holen...



downhillsau schrieb:


> Freitag möchte ich auch gern wieder über Stock und Stein. Wenns passt, können wir ja zusammen fahren.





Luk00r schrieb:


> 9:17 Wernigerode oder 10 min später Ilsenburg - Zug halt



Ich kann noch nicht genau sagen, ob ich vor- oder nachmittags fahre. Ich sage noch Bescheid.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> GT Force 2.0 ?



Ich hab ein schwarzes Sanction 1.0 anzubieten. Für nähere Infos ein PN an mich. Grösse ist L = 48cm, ich bin 1,87m gross.


----------



## fm7775 (4. April 2012)

Hi, ich würde am Freitag auch ne Runde mit meinem HT fahren. Vom Wetter her soll der Freitag der beste Tag sein.

Vor Juli werde ich kein neues bekommen. Erstmal ist die Go Pro HD 2 dran, die ich mir nächsten Monat hole.


----------



## skyfer (4. April 2012)

Servus,

fahren am Freitag auch. Wollen die Pfarrsteig-Runde von euch letzte Woche mal nachfahren. Wenn sich wer anschließen will ist herzlich willkommen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## fm7775 (4. April 2012)

skyfer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> fahren am Freitag auch. Wollen die Pfarrsteig-Runde von euch letzte Woche mal nachfahren. Wenn sich wer anschließen will ist herzlich willkommen.
> 
> Beste Grüße



die fahre ich mit meinem HT auch, hasifisch muss nur mal genau erklären, wie man vom FM-Sietz-Weg zum Pfarrstieg kommt.


----------



## AlexR (4. April 2012)

Am einfachsten geht es über den Erdbeerkopf oder immer den den Glashüttenweg hinterher.

Ich denke aber du suchst den ominösen Trail durchs Moor .

@Luk00r du fährst ab Leipzig? Eventuell würde ich mitkommen.


----------



## fm7775 (4. April 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Am einfachsten geht es über den Erdbeerkopf oder immer den den Glashüttenweg hinterher.
> 
> Ich denke aber du suchst den ominösen Trail durchs Moor .




ja den Trail den wir nach der Trennung noch gefunden haben. Auf einer Sat-Karte ist da auch etwas eingezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyfer (4. April 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> die fahre ich mit meinem HT auch, hasifisch muss nur mal genau erklären, wie man vom FM-Sietz-Weg zum Pfarrstieg kommt.



Das hört sich gut an, da hätten wir gleich nen Guide  
Wir wollen so zwischen 9:30 und 10 Uhr vom Hochschulparkplatz aus starten.


----------



## AlexR (4. April 2012)

Also ich bin ziemlich sicher am Freitag da. 9:30 Treffen klappt. 

Kommt vielleicht noch jemand aus Richtung Leipzig/Halle mit dem Zug?

Ich würde gern den Kringel über den Moorstieg machen (wenn es trocken ist) und danach den Pfarrsteig anfahren.

Zurück dann vielleicht Glashüttenweg -> Mitteleinstieg Beerenstieg
oder den Glashüttenweg weiter Richtung Broken -> Höllenstieg (sicher deutlich anstrengender da es erst wieder hoch geht)

Dann zum dem Trail am Ottofelsen -> Gasthaus Steinere Renne vorbei zurück nach Wernigerode

Bin aber für alles andere auch offen 

@fm7775 auf der Openstreetmap sieht man wo der eventuell Trail endet. Zumindest geht in die richtige Richtung ein kleiner Weg in den Wald der dann aber an einer Hütte aufhört. Wir müssen nur den Anfang finden.


----------



## Luk00r (4. April 2012)

ich wieder ab Leipzsch mitm Zug, 7:21 Uhr
ToDo: Beerensteig, Moorteig, Höllenstieg - 16:42 wieder Wernigerode 
Mal sehen - können ja dann immernoch spontan entscheiden


----------



## AlexR (4. April 2012)

Gut ich bin dann kurz vorher am Bahnhof. Diesmal komme ich aber nur alleine. SEV ist wieder eingestellt den 16:42 Zug gibt es also wieder.


----------



## Hasifisch (4. April 2012)

Ich bin Freitag für eine längere Tour leider raus, hab zu viel zu tun.
Den Einstieg zum Trail kann ich euch so nicht genau erklären. Muss ich mir nochmal in Ruhe ansehen. Viel Spaß am Freitag - und lasst hier mal was "hören", wie es war....


----------



## fm7775 (5. April 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> ich wieder ab Leipzsch mitm Zug, 7:21 Uhr
> ToDo: Beerensteig, Moorteig, Höllenstieg - 16:42 wieder Wernigerode
> Mal sehen - können ja dann immernoch spontan entscheiden


 
Sitze dann auch in diesem Zug, Steige in Halberstadt dazu und wir kommen dann 09:17 in WR an.

Wenn wir uns nicht im Zug treffen, dann vorm Bahnhof. 

http://www.bikemap.net/route/96413


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (5. April 2012)

@fm7775
lohnt sich für sich ein 10er von Halberstadt nach Wernigerode hin und zurück ? (ohne Bahncard sinds 5.50 pro fahrt - aber keine Ahnung ob du irgend nen anderes Verbundticket hast)
dann könnten wir den 3er Sachsenticket kaufen, sonst halt nur nen 2er für uns beide aus L.


----------



## fm7775 (5. April 2012)

also Normal wären es bei mir von OC nach WR 13,60 mit BC25, kann aber mit dem Hopperticket komplett für 7,00 EUR fahren. Morgen ist ja Feiertag. 

Die Züge wären ja von WR nach Halberstadt und von da auch zurück gleich. Ab Halberstadt könnte ich auch mit dem MTB fahren, bin auch schon mal von WR nach OC gefahren.

Holt Euch das 24er Ticket, ich fahre mit dem Hopperticket.


----------



## downhillsau (5. April 2012)

Wir werden morgen so gegen 9.30 Uhr in QLB mitm Transporter Richtung Ilsetal starten. Vielleicht sieht man sich auf dem ein oder anderen trail. Aber denkt dran, der Hohnekamm ist nix für Bikerne ne ne...

Bezüglich Pfarrstieg fahren wir von der Spinne nicht den Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg lang, sondern von der Spinne aus gesehen,den linken Weg davon hoch. Dieser kommt irgendwann wieder auf einen breiten Weg,den man bis zum Abzweig (links gehts zum Ahrensklint) fährt. Und vergesst mir den Pfarrstieg hinter den Gleisen nicht!!


----------



## AlexR (5. April 2012)

@skyfer seit ihr auch da?


----------



## skyfer (6. April 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> @skyfer seit ihr auch da?



Ja sind wir, wir werden ca. zwischen 9:30 und 10 Uhr auf dem Hochschulparkplatz sein und haben vor eure Pfarrstiegrunde von euch letzter Woche zu fahren. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ...


----------



## fm7775 (6. April 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Wir werden morgen so gegen 9.30 Uhr in QLB mitm Transporter Richtung Ilsetal starten. Vielleicht sieht man sich auf dem ein oder anderen trail. Aber denkt dran, der Hohnekamm ist nix für Bikerne ne ne...
> 
> Bezüglich Pfarrstieg fahren wir von der Spinne nicht den Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg lang, sondern von der Spinne aus gesehen,den linken Weg davon hoch. Dieser kommt irgendwann wieder auf einen breiten Weg,den man bis zum Abzweig (links gehts zum Ahrensklint) fährt. Und vergesst mir den Pfarrstieg hinter den Gleisen nicht!!



das ist der Glashüttenweg, der führt an eine 4-Gabelung. Wenn man hoch fährt gehts nach rechts zum Pfarrstieg, geradeaus geht es linke Hand am Erdbeerkopf vorbei runter nach Schierke und links geht es wieder runter zur Spinne. Lässt sich auch super fahren


----------



## Luk00r (6. April 2012)

fotos bei mir im album, j4info für die Mitwarenden


----------



## fm7775 (6. April 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> fotos bei mir im album, j4info für die Mitwarenden




der war gut Super Tour, aber die Steine sind nicht mein Fall, ich suche sowas wie hier in diesem Video

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19908


----------



## AlexR (6. April 2012)

Schön war es heute. Leider wieder etwas frisch aber dafür kein Regen und diese schönen Eisdinger an den Pflanzen. Wege waren allerdings trotzdem ordentlich matschig.

Wir (Luk00r, fm7775 und ich) sind den Glashüttenweg zur Spinne gefahren. Von dort zum Pfarrstieg bis Schierke. Über den Erdbeerkopf zum Moorstieg dann über den Skihang zum Beerenstieg und über den Ottofelsen -> kl. Renne zurück. Zweimal Hohnekamm an einem Tag schlaucht ganz schön 

War eine ansprechende Runde. Skyfer und seine Begleitung sind bis zum Erdbeerkopf zusammen mit uns gefahren und haben dann den Weg von letzter Woche weiter gemacht.


----------



## downhillsau (6. April 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Wir (Luk00r, fm7775 und ich) sind den Glashüttenweg zur Spinne gefahren. Von dort zum Pfarrstieg bis Schierke. Über den Erdbeerkopf zum Moorstieg dann über den Skihang zum Beerenstieg und über den Ottofelsen -> kl. Renne zurück. Zweimal Hohnekamm an einem Tag schlaucht ganz schön



Na das war ja auch ne super Runde. Den gefrorenen Reif fand ich auch klasse. Wir sind vom Molkenhausstern den Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg hoch und das war wie im Märchenwald. Alles mit reif bedeckt,dazu etwas Nebel..schon fast mystisch. 
Und dann kam der Höllenstieg. Bis zum Victor-von-Scheffel-Weg war jede Wurzel mit einer Eisschicht überzogen.Nasse Wurzeln sind schon nicht ohne,vereiste unfahrbar. Bremsen ging gar nicht..jetzt weiß ich, warum der so benannt wurde. Weiter unten war wieder alles ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. April 2012)

Ich habe heute den ganzen Tag am Auto gebaut und letztendlich festgestellt, das es komplett für den Allerwertesten war...



fm7775 schrieb:


> der war gut Super Tour, aber die Steine sind nicht mein Fall, ich suche sowas wie hier in diesem Video
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19908



Ähh, Frank...das ist nichts für dich, wenn dir die Steine nicht gefallen...
Was hier wegen der Fahrer und dicken Bikes recht "flowig" wirkt, ist sehr anspruchsvoller Downhill mit dicken Sprüngen und steilen Rampen...können wir mal fahren, aber so wie die im Video werden wir das nicht ballern...


----------



## AlexR (7. April 2012)

Ich habe gestern mal die großen Schilder am Eingang zum Nationalpark gelesenen. Da steht das Radfahren auf allen Wanderwegen erlaubt ist und nur wenige Wege gesperrt sind. Das einzige Verbotsschild habe ich am Fuße des Skihangweges gesehen. Bei der Auffahrt von der anderen Seite war nicht zu sehen.

Wenn man den Hohnekamm von Westen aus anfährt soll der Ranger mal erklären, woher man wissen soll das man da mit dem Rad nicht lang darf


----------



## downhillsau (7. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ähh, Frank...das ist nichts für dich, wenn dir die Steine nicht gefallen...
> Was hier wegen der Fahrer und dicken Bikes recht "flowig" wirkt, ist sehr anspruchsvoller Downhill mit dicken Sprüngen und steilen Rampen...können wir mal fahren, aber so wie die im Video werden wir das nicht ballern...



Das stimmt. Die Strecke ist nicht ohne, weil viel am Hang über Wurzeln gefahren wird. Sieht im Video alles ziemlich la la aus. Hier mal als Bsp. ein Sprung (3.shore),der im Video kaum als solcher zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Die Strecke ist nicht ohne, weil viel am Hang über Wurzeln gefahren wird. Sieht im Video alles ziemlich la la aus. Hier mal als Bsp. ein Sprung (3.shore),der im Video kaum als solcher zu erkennen ist.



Hey cool, das ist doch der Sprung, der durch den Baum so lange blockiert war!


----------



## tonky (8. April 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

konnte ja leider zur Saisoneröffnung nicht dabei sein, hab es heute allerdings nachgeholt und bin die komplette Tour nachgefahren und muß sagen wirklich klasse Tour....von allem etwas dabei, nen bißchen Geröll, Schotter, weicher Sandboden, vereiste und verschneite Pfade. Bin sehr selten in WR mit meinem Bike unterwegs, war allerdings positiv überrascht gewesen. Technisch und konditionell war sie für meine Fitness anspruchsvoll, nen Umweg zum Brocken hoch konnte ich mir auch nicht nehmen lassen. Zudem kann ich das Essen in der Waldgaststätte Drei Annen nur wärmstens empfehlen. Kukki´s Erbsenstand hab ich leider zu spät gesehen, denn da war der Bauch schon voll...
Die Leute, die öfters mal in WR unterwegs sind, gebt einfach mal bescheid und ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei....


----------



## nnnUUUnnn (9. April 2012)

Auch ich bin heute (zu großen Teilen) euren Track nachgefahren. Besonders angetan hat es mir der Trail zurück nach Wernigerode. Vielen Dank fürs zeigen, wunderbar schmal und leer.

Und hier noch ein Foto von unterwegs


----------



## fm7775 (10. April 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Schön war es heute. Leider wieder etwas frisch aber dafür kein Regen und diese schönen Eisdinger an den Pflanzen. Wege waren allerdings trotzdem ordentlich matschig.
> 
> Wir (Luk00r, fm7775 und ich) sind den Glashüttenweg zur Spinne gefahren. Von dort zum Pfarrstieg bis Schierke. Über den Erdbeerkopf zum Moorstieg dann über den Skihang zum Beerenstieg und über den Ottofelsen -> kl. Renne zurück. Zweimal Hohnekamm an einem Tag schlaucht ganz schön
> 
> War eine ansprechende Runde. Skyfer und seine Begleitung sind bis zum Erdbeerkopf zusammen mit uns gefahren und haben dann den Weg von letzter Woche weiter gemacht.



Guckt mal, das Internet ist doch so klein. Auf dem Trai (über dem v.Eichendorf-Stieg) hoch zum Oberen Hohneweg sind uns doch 2 Rennradfahrer entgegen gekommen.

http://www.leuteritz.eu/index.php?o...arz-ostern-2012&catid=37:radfahren&Itemid=115


----------



## fm7775 (10. April 2012)

tonky schrieb:


> ... Bin sehr selten in WR mit meinem Bike unterwegs, war allerdings positiv überrascht gewesen.
> ....




Eher selten? Zu wenig Zeit. Mit dem Bike muss man da einfach fahren. Für die Großstadt eher schlecht geeignet.

Mit dem Zug ist man in 1h in WR und mit dem 07:13 muss man nicht mal umsteigen.

Ich bin am Samstag auch wieder im Harz. Dann aber mit meinen beiden Rentner. (d.h. wieder nur Forstautobahn hoch und runter) dafür werden es wieder über 100km.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. April 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ...Auf dem Trai (über dem v.Eichendorf-Stieg) hoch zum Oberen Hohneweg sind uns doch 2 Rennradfahrer entgegen gekommen...




Die sind auch die Alte Bobbahn bei Schierke hoch und so Sachen...das _kann_ doch kein Spaß machen...



fm7775 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin am Samstag auch wieder im Harz. Dann aber mit meinen beiden Rentner. (d.h. wieder nur Forstautobahn hoch und runter) dafür werden es wieder über 100km.



Du hast sicher Verständnis, das ich da nicht dabei bin...
Aber melde dich, wenn du mal wieder was "Richtiges" fahren willst. Flowige Singletrails und so...

Für die Insider: am Sonntag habe ich auf dem Seilbahnstieg Technik, d.h. Hinterradumsetzer geübt und das hat mich mal ganz doll weitergebracht. Außer einer Spitzkehre mit 270° nd drei recht hohen Stufen bin ich den Seilbahnstieg komplett gefahren. Natürlich nur jede Kehre einzeln und teilweise mit recht vielen Versuchen. Danach war ich fürchterlich platt und zufrieden...
Nächstes Ziel ist es, das Ding in einem Rutsch komplett zu fahren. Hier der Link zum Track.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonky (12. April 2012)

Servus Freunde,

hab die Woche Urlaub Bike heute nachmittag noch von der Durchsicht geholt und morgen gehts wieder ab in den Harz...mal Richtung Brocken etc. Wer ist noch unterwegs.?


----------



## tonky (12. April 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Eher selten? Zu wenig Zeit. Mit dem Bike muss man da einfach fahren. Für die Großstadt eher schlecht geeignet.
> 
> Mit dem Zug ist man in 1h in WR und mit dem 07:13 muss man nicht mal umsteigen.
> 
> Ich bin am Samstag auch wieder im Harz. Dann aber mit meinen beiden Rentner. (d.h. wieder nur Forstautobahn hoch und runter) dafür werden es wieder über 100km.




Was heißt zu wenig Zeit....ok beruflich bin ich schon ziemlich eingespannt, da bleibt mitten der Woche keine Zeit zum fahren, aber dafür hab ich die Wochenenden, wo ich mich mit meinem Remedy austoben kann. Fahre generell mit dem Auto in Harz, Bike kommt oben uffs Dach ruf gesichert mit Thule Transportkit und los gehts. Mit deinen beiden Rentnern und dann nur Forstautobahn fahren, gähn....nischt für mich.


----------



## Luk00r (12. April 2012)

Fahre am Sa wieder, nur zur Info falls jmd. Lust hat.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. April 2012)

Lust schon sehr, nur keine Zeit.


----------



## TheRealLebowski (13. April 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Fahre am Sa wieder, nur zur Info falls jmd. Lust hat.



Wir sind dabei! Wieder der 7:21 Uhr-Zug? Lass uns 10 min vorher am Gleis treffen!


----------



## Hasifisch (13. April 2012)

Wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß!
Ich fahre Sonntag wieder, techniklastige Runde mit Sektionstraining und Flow auf den Trails um Wernigerode, auch mal mit ein paar Videos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (13. April 2012)

Das klingt richtig gut! Wenn ich mein Rad bis Sonntag flott bekomme und Zeit finde würde ich gern mitkommen.

Gruß BT


----------



## Hasifisch (13. April 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Das klingt richtig gut! Wenn ich mein Rad bis Sonntag flott bekomme und Zeit finde würde ich gern mitkommen.
> 
> Gruß BT



Ich gebe morgen noch Bescheid wegen genauem Startpunkt ect!


----------



## downhillsau (14. April 2012)

@Hasifisch: ich würde mich morgen bei dir mit einklinken. Sowas hatte ich eh morgen vor.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. April 2012)

Supi!
Müssen nur recht früh los, 8:50 Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hochschule, aber an der ehemaligen Papierfabrik (Friedrichstr. hoch und dann nicht links auf den Parkplatz am Campus, sondern 100m weiter und dann rechts rum).
Wir fahren dann erst Himmelpforte hoch, gabeln einen Mitfahrer auf und drehen dann von dort ein Runde über Trails rund um WR.


----------



## BikeTiefling (15. April 2012)

Wie war die Tour? Sektionstraining und Flow ausgelebt?

Mich hat es erst nachmittags nach WR verschlagen und nicht mal das war geplant. Dann aber endlich die Abfahrt von der Triangelhütte getestet. Ist auch eine feine Alternative dazu vor Neun schon die Himmelpforte hochzukurbeln  ;-) 

Gruß BT


----------



## Hasifisch (15. April 2012)

Also die paar HM zur Himmelpforte sind nun nicht wirklich schlimm...
War eine richtig coole Tour, ich war wohl max. 5km Luftlinie von zu Hause entfernt und wir sind trotzdem 4 Stunden Trails gefahren...
Für Sektionstraining und Videos war die Zeit zu knapp. Am Wendelstieg sind wir vorbei, aber heute nicht gefahren.

EDIT
Hier der Track!


----------



## tonky (16. April 2012)

Servus,

bin gestern mal nen Track von St.Andreasberg über OckerStausee, Oderbrück, Eckersprung, EckerStausee, Pionierweg, Bad Harzburg, Pappenberg, Käste etc. gefahren ca. 67 km. Ging schon ziemlich in die Knochen, viele HM und stellenweise nur Berg auf aber Eckersprung und Kästeklippe runter ist echt was für den technisch versierten MTBler....ging schon gut ab die Wurzeln, Steine und Felsen runterzufahren....kann die Strecke echt nur empfehlen.

Hier der Track / Route

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nrxcnkfvzbrnryyn


----------



## tonky (16. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also die paar HM zur Himmelpforte sind nun nicht wirklich schlimm...
> War eine richtig coole Tour, ich war wohl max. 5km Luftlinie von zu Hause entfernt und wir sind trotzdem 4 Stunden Trails gefahren...
> Für Sektionstraining und Videos war die Zeit zu knapp. Am Wendelstieg sind wir vorbei, aber heute nicht gefahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

falls du am Samstag oder Sonntag mal wieder ne Tour startest, geb mal bescheid, wäre gern dabei. Zusammenfahren ist doch etwas abenteuerlicher als sich mit dem Bike alleine fortzubewegen.

Grüsse


----------



## Luk00r (16. April 2012)

Ist denn der Eckersprung runter zum Pionierweg mittlerweile schneefrei ?


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2012)

tonky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> falls du am Samstag oder Sonntag mal wieder ne Tour startest, geb mal bescheid, wäre gern dabei...



Nächstes WE werde ich Samstagnachmittag fahren. So ab 13:30/14:00 Uhr und dann je nach Form bis in den Abend rein. Mal wieder meine "Hausrunde": Bahnparallelweg/Tunneltrail/Hohnekamm/Leistenklippe/Beerenstieg komplett/gelochter Stein/Ghs Steinerne Renne/Kleine Renne und dann mal sehen, was noch geht.



tonky schrieb:


> ...
> bin gestern mal nen Track von St.Andreasberg über OckerStausee, Oderbrück, Eckersprung, EckerStausee, Pionierweg, Bad Harzburg, Pappenberg, Käste etc. gefahren ca. 67 km. Ging schon ziemlich in die Knochen,...



Um mich in sowas zu stürzen fehlt mir noch die "Früh"-form. Ich lasse es diese Jahr ganz ruhig angehen, um dann im Sommer richtig fit zu sein - pünktlich zu den olympischen Spielen...
Außerdem heißt es momentan für mich vor allem Technik üben üben üben...
Ich finde übrigens den Weg andersrum um den Stausee noch etwas schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. April 2012)

Tach zusammen,

 der Frage nach Schneefrei würde ich mich gerne anschliessen.

Ein Freund und ich wollen Anfang Mai den Harz unsicher machen.

Bei uns im Rheinischen Flachland ist schon Sommer, dafür natürlich öde zu fahren.

Bikepark Wurmberg ist laut I Net noch vereist, Brocken CAM zeigt schneefrei,  wie siehts den um den Brocken Richtung Wernigerode aus?

Besonders natürlich auf den technischeren Trails?


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2012)

Schneefrei!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. April 2012)

Besten Dank.

wenn ihr jetzt noch so nett wärt, ab dem 1.Mai alle Wege trocken zu föhnen, würde ich einmal Erbsensuppe für alle bei Kukki hinterlegen ;-)


----------



## downhillsau (16. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nächstes WE werde ich Samstagnachmittag fahren. So ab 13:30/14:00 Uhr und dann je nach Form bis in den Abend rein. Mal wieder meine "Hausrunde": Bahnparallelweg/Tunneltrail/Hohnekamm/Leistenklippe/Beerenstieg komplett/gelochter Stein/Ghs Steinerne Renne/Kleine Renne und dann mal sehen, was noch geht.



Hey, das hört sich sehr gut an und ich bin dabei. Zeitlich passt es sicher auch,daß ich nicht allein komme. Mit Tunneltrail meinst du sicher den Kammweg oder?


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Besten Dank.
> 
> wenn ihr jetzt noch so nett wärt, ab dem 1.Mai alle Wege trocken zu föhnen, würde ich einmal Erbsensuppe für alle bei Kukki hinterlegen ;-)



Ich wollte gerade mein Kerosinföhn starten...da viel mir ein, dass ich am 1.5. anderweitig unterwegs bin...



downhillsau schrieb:


> Hey, das hört sich sehr gut an und ich bin dabei. Zeitlich passt es sicher auch,daß ich nicht allein komme. Mit Tunneltrail meinst du sicher den Kammweg oder?



Genau den!
Treffpunkt und Zeit sprechen wir noch ab.


----------



## BikeTiefling (16. April 2012)

tonky schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin gestern mal nen Track von St.Andreasberg über OckerStausee, Oderbrück, Eckersprung, EckerStausee, Pionierweg, Bad Harzburg, Pappenberg, Käste etc. gefahren ca. 67 km. Ging schon ziemlich in die Knochen, viele HM und stellenweise nur Berg auf aber Eckersprung und Kästeklippe runter ist echt was für den technisch versierten MTBler....ging schon gut ab die Wurzeln, Steine und Felsen runterzufahren....kann die Strecke echt nur empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Was bin ich froh dass ich die Tour beliebig splitten kann ;-) Die Richtung Eckersprung + Pionierweg ist doch super! Aber dann noch Käste alles auf einmal oh oh


----------



## tonky (18. April 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Ist denn der Eckersprung runter zum Pionierweg mittlerweile schneefrei ?



Schnee liegt nur noch ganz wenig. man kann die Wege mittlerweile super fahren. Auf´m Brocken hat man nur noch nen paar Wege, die noch nicht schneefrei sind.


----------



## tonky (18. April 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh dass ich die Tour beliebig splitten kann ;-) Die Richtung Eckersprung + Pionierweg ist doch super! Aber dann noch Käste alles auf einmal oh oh



joa allerdings die Tour am Stück war auch schon ziemlich heftig, steckt mir heute noch in den Knochen....aber irgendwann muß man ja gerade zum Jahresanfang wieder durchstarten. Also von daher ran den Speck...


----------



## tonky (18. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade mein Kerosinföhn starten...da viel mir ein, dass ich am 1.5. anderweitig unterwegs bin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok also wär gerne am Samstag dabei....bitte genauen Treffpunkt noch bekanntgeben und vielleicht könnte man zur richtigen Abstimmung noch Handy Nr. austauschen...sicher ist sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonky (18. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nächstes WE werde ich Samstagnachmittag fahren. So ab 13:30/14:00 Uhr und dann je nach Form bis in den Abend rein. Mal wieder meine "Hausrunde": Bahnparallelweg/Tunneltrail/Hohnekamm/Leistenklippe/Beerenstieg komplett/gelochter Stein/Ghs Steinerne Renne/Kleine Renne und dann mal sehen, was noch geht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na und bei mir heißt es zur Zeit Kondition üben üben üben, da ich ja im Mai mit meinem Bike in den Alpen die Wege unsicher machen werde. Aber nen bißchen Technik zwischendurch kann auch nicht schaden....also ran an den Speck. Du meinst mit dem Weg andersrum um den Stausee die Tour einfach nur drehen ?


----------



## micha.qlb (18. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade mein Kerosinföhn starten...da viel mir ein, dass ich am 1.5. anderweitig unterwegs bin...



de rote Fahne bügeln???


----------



## Hasifisch (18. April 2012)

tonky schrieb:


> ok also wär gerne am Samstag dabei....bitte genauen Treffpunkt noch bekanntgeben und vielleicht könnte man zur richtigen Abstimmung noch Handy Nr. austauschen...sicher ist sicher.



PN!



tonky schrieb:


> ...Du meinst mit dem Weg andersrum um den Stausee die Tour einfach nur drehen ?



Neee...die andere Seite vom See...



micha.qlb schrieb:


> de rote Fahne bügeln???



Bügeln muss ich nur noch das Blauhemd...die Fahne hing ja das ganze Jahr bei temperierter Kunstluft im Schrein...
Bin an dem langen WE samt Brückentag bei meinen Eltern in MeckPomm.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. April 2012)

Morgen 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Hochschule Harz, Haus "Papierfabrik".
Soll ein wenig schauern, aber bei knapp 15° bringt das ja niemanden um...
Will auf jeden Fall den Beerenstieg von oben (Leistenklippe) fahren!


----------



## tonky (20. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Morgen 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Hochschule Harz, Haus "Papierfabrik".
> Soll ein wenig schauern, aber bei knapp 15° bringt das ja niemanden um...
> Will auf jeden Fall den Beerenstieg von oben (Leistenklippe) fahren!



Moinsen,

ok ist gebongt...dann treffen wir uns morgen da um 14 Uhr. Ach die paar Schauer werden uns schon nicht umbringen. Hast du mal ne genaue Adresse ? kenn mich doch in WR nicht so aus....kommt noch jemand mit ?

hab dir auch grad ne PN geschrieben


----------



## jammerlappen (20. April 2012)

evtl kommen wir aus Hannover dazu. Magste mir zur Feinabstimmung Deine Handynr PNnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bin an dem langen WE samt Brückentag bei meinen Eltern in MeckPomm.



Nimmste Bike mit? Denn könnteste mit uns radeln


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nimmste Bike mit? Denn könnteste mit uns radeln



Danke für das Angebot...aber ich bin dann Ecke Greifswald und nehme auch nur die Hardtail-Zugmaschine für den Kinderanhänger mit...


----------



## iKev (22. April 2012)

Hey Leute auf die Gefahr hin das ich etwas überlesen habe ... dreht ihr am 01.05. ne Tour im Harz?

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Happy_User (23. April 2012)

Moin iKev,

also wenn die Sonne scheint, dann bin ich bestimmt im Harz. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## downhillsau (23. April 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Hey Leute auf die Gefahr hin das ich etwas überlesen habe ... dreht ihr am 01.05. ne Tour im Harz?
> 
> Sonnige Grüße



Wir sind wieder am Sa,d. 28.4 und am 1.5 auf den trails zu finden. Wenn du Lust hast,kannst du dich gern anschließen.

@hasifisch: hab jetzt ne Linie ohne absteigen vor der letzten Treppe an der kleinen Renne.


----------



## Luk00r (23. April 2012)

meinst du den Letzten Abschnitt (der wirklich allerletzte) - oder die Treppe ?
Würd gern mal jemanden den letzten Abschnitt fahren sehen


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder am Sa,d. 28.4 und am 1.5 auf den trails zu finden. Wenn du Lust hast,kannst du dich gern anschließen.
> 
> @hasifisch: hab jetzt ne Linie ohne absteigen vor der letzten Treppe an der kleinen Renne.



Vielleicht sehen wir uns am 28.! Bin ab ca. 15:30 oben an der Leistenklippe.
Bin die kleine Renne auch wieder gefahren - soooo geil...
Unten ist dieses Frühjahr wieder ein wenig schwieriger als letztes Jahr, habe es aber auch wieder gefahren. Wie fährst du es?



Luk00r schrieb:


> meinst du den Letzten Abschnitt (der wirklich allerletzte) - oder die Treppe ?
> Würd gern mal jemanden den letzten Abschnitt fahren sehen



Hier, ab 0:53 zweimal...
Allerdings bei Dunkelheit. Sieht auf Videos so leicht aus, weil man das steile seitliche Gefälle nicht mitbekommt...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/28446136"]Nightly Forest Trailing on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## downhillsau (23. April 2012)

Du meinst bestimmt den Abschnitt an der Steinernen Renne vor der Brücke am Gasthaus oder? Das ist echt heftig, wobei mir der Abhang links runter am meisten Sorgen macht. 
Ich meine das Stück vor der letzten Treppe an der kleinen Renne, bevor man auf den Waldweg kommt.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt den Abschnitt an der Steinernen Renne vor der Brücke am Gasthaus oder? Das ist echt heftig, wobei mir der Abhang links runter am meisten Sorgen macht.
> Ich meine das Stück vor der letzten Treppe an der kleinen Renne, bevor man auf den Waldweg kommt.



Das würde ich mir demnächst gern mal zusammen mit zwei oder drei anderen Leuten vornehmen. Letzten Samstag war es regennass - mein Supertacky Highroller vorn hat sogar verweigert. Hirn erst recht. Aber bei Trockenheit mit Hilfestellung wird das schon mein zweiter erlegter Moby Dick dieses Jahr...


----------



## downhillsau (23. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehen wir uns am 28.! Bin ab ca. 15:30 oben an der Leistenklippe.



Wir fahren sicher wieder so gegen Mittag hoch. Hätte am Sa. auch gut klappen können. Habe dafür nen anderes bekanntes Gesicht von der Eröffnungstour gesehen. 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bin die kleine Renne auch wieder gefahren - soooo geil...
> Unten ist dieses Frühjahr wieder ein wenig schwieriger als letztes Jahr, habe es aber auch wieder gefahren. Wie fährst du es?



Hey,im Dunklen und bei Regen,Respekt. Genau so bin ich auch gefahren, wobei mich die direkte Linie als drop schon reizt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Wir fahren sicher wieder so gegen Mittag hoch. Hätte am Sa. auch gut klappen können. Habe dafür nen anderes bekanntes Gesicht von der Eröffnungstour gesehen.



Lass mich raten - weißer Schlafanzug?!



downhillsau schrieb:


> ...Hey,im Dunklen und bei Regen,Respekt. Genau so bin ich auch gefahren, wobei mich die direkte Linie als drop schon reizt.



War zwar feucht, aber regen war gerade nicht - das Rauschen sind die normalen Bildstörungen bei ISO 12.800...
Den Drop würde ich mir mittlerweile auch zutrauen - wäre da nur ansatzweise sowas wie Auslauf und zwar nicht in Form einer 100% steilen Treppe...


----------



## downhillsau (24. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Lass mich raten - weißer Schlafanzug?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He he genau. Weiß nicht,obs nen Schlafanzug war. Aber zumindest kein Tarnanzug fürn Wald. 
Das ist eben die Natur. Legt einem überall Steine in den Weg. Obwohl,die hat da keine Treppe gebaut


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist eben die Natur. Legt einem überall Steine in den Weg...



Wir haben letzten Samstag auf dem Beerenstieg auch überlegt, ob man nicht wieder Strafarbeit einführen sollte damit jemand die Steine dort zu Schotter kloppt und die Lücken auffüllt...

Ich bin nächsten Samstag gegen 15:30 auf dem Hohnekamm, bist du da auch unterwegs?


----------



## downhillsau (25. April 2012)

Ach, dann wärs ja nicht der Beerenstieg oder? Wenn Strafarbeit,dann lieber Bäume auf trails (z.B. Höllenstieg ganz oben), Dornenbüsche etc. wegschneiden.
Ich kanns noch nicht sagen, wann wir losfahren. Ich melde mich, sobald ich´s weiß.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (26. April 2012)

Hallo Leute

Wollt mal fragen, ob im Mai ein paar kleine Touren geplant sind? Bin auch aus MD.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. April 2012)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Wollt mal fragen, ob im Mai ein paar kleine Touren geplant sind? Bin auch aus MD.



Das geht immer recht spontan und kurzfristig. Schreib einfach hier ein paar Tage vorher rein, wann du fahren willst, und dann ergibt sich sicher meist was...


----------



## Hasifisch (26. April 2012)

Ferierabend-Trail.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/41070887"]Feierabend-Trail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Nothing85 (26. April 2012)

Das ist doch die Runde die wir auch mal gefahren sind richtig??
Ich war heute mal wieder ne kleine Runde aber es ist immer noch viel zu wenig...was ich fahre. 

Was macht ihr alle am Montag?


----------



## BikeTiefling (26. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ferierabend-Trail.


WR-Wochenend-kurz-Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. April 2012)

Schön, mal eine bekannte Gegend mit fremden Augen zu sehen, so wie auf diesem Video:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQJAwY8lJ4A&feature=player_embedded"]NORCO Range 2012 - Harz      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Da sieht man erstmal so richtig, in was für einer Hammer-Gegend wir Radfahren können.
Ach ja, z.Z. hängt es ein bissl bei den Hallensern, werden uns aber bald mal wieder zwecks Touren melden.


----------



## Luk00r (28. April 2012)

ich war das hier
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=byuhunpniustwjan
aber keinen Bekannten getroffen 
47 min von der Rangerstation bis zum Gipfel - mal sehen wann mich da mal jemande mit nem e-bike überholt  - an der Station waren jede Menge e-bikes ...


----------



## Hasifisch (29. April 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> ich war das hier
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=byuhunpniustwjan
> aber keinen Bekannten getroffen
> 47 min von der Rangerstation bis zum Gipfel - mal sehen wann mich da mal jemande mit nem e-bike überholt  - an der Station waren jede Menge e-bikes ...



Krasse Runde, hätte ich jetzt noch nicht die Form für. Und Kolonnenweg fahre ich nicht mehr hoch, ist mir zu unspaßig...aber mich zieht es auch nicht auf den Brocken.
Wie bist du mit dem Eckerlochstieg klargekommen und vor allem - wurdest du dort angemacht?


----------



## Happy_User (29. April 2012)

Moin,

ich fahre den Eckerlochstieg auch von Zeit zu Zeit. Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme. Meide aber auch die Rush Hour. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Luk00r (29. April 2012)

war gegen 14:00 aufm Eckerlochstieg, mässig bis wenig (in Relation zum krassen Wetter) Verkehr.
keine Probleme gehabt, 2 mal gabs Applaus 
War ja auch alleine und ohne "bösen FF" ;>

Ich denke alleine oder zu 2. ist gehts noch, aber wenn da 4 oder 5 Mann runterumpeln ist das schon unangenehm für die Wanderer.


----------



## AlexR (29. April 2012)

War da heute auch. Bin aber dummerweise schon den ersten Teil gefahren weil ich nur auf das Schild und nicht auf das GPS geschaut habe. War Doof.

Der obere Teil war recht voll da gab es allerdings nur Mitleid. Der zweite Teil war dann super. Ziemlich leer und keinen Ärger mit den Wandern. Bin allerdings auch eher langsam gefahren.

Der Trail vom Eckersprung zur Talsperre runter ist mit einen CC Hardteil und dünne Reifchen schon eher Arbeit als Spaß. Nur gut das das AM bald kommt .

Track: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=femuidtkoyjvclsk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (29. April 2012)

Werd morgen mit einem Freund die "Feierabendrunde" von Hasifisch fahren wer Lust hat kann ja mitkommen. Zeitlich so gegen 12uhr würde morgen früh nochmal genaueres schreiben.


----------



## daniel07 (30. April 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> 47 min von der Rangerstation bis zum Gipfel - mal sehen wann mich da mal jemande mit nem e-bike überholt  - an der Station waren jede Menge e-bikes ...



ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber um dich da zu überholen, braucht man kein e-bike.  47 min sind schon ganz schön lang. 
ich kenne leute, die fahren in weniger zeit von ilsenburg bis auf den gipfel...


----------



## verano (30. April 2012)

Sind grad zurück aus dem Harz und zurück von einem super Ausflug. Sonntag von WR aus über den Bahnparallelweg, Glashüttenweg auf den Beerenstieg und über die Renne zurück. Kurze aber spaßige Tour. Heute von B.Harzburg hoch zum Torfhaus. Von dort Richtung Eckerstausee zum Scharfenstein und zurück nach B.Harzburg. Sehr feine Tour! Wer Interesse an den Tracks hat... melden!

Bei Gelegenheit lassen wir uns gerne mal zeigen, wie man das letzte Stück vor dem Gasthaus St.Renne auf dem Rad bewältigt.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. Mai 2012)

Moin! Wo kann man denn kostenlos parken in WR?
Wollen gleich mal losstarten obwohl es wohl tierisch voll sein wird.


----------



## AlexR (1. Mai 2012)

An der FH gibt es genug freie Parlplätze am Wochenende oder Feiertag.

@verano wo ist denn das Foto entstanden?


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Mai 2012)

schau mal in diesem Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503676&page=65 ab Posting 1604


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Mai 2012)

Habe mir das mal im Original angesehen: auf dem Foto siehts schöner aus, als es ist. Der Weg geht nur ein paar Meter so weiter, dann kommt 'ne steile Holztreppe (weiß nicht wie fahrbar die ist, war zu Fuß da) und dann müsste ich auf jeden Fall noch über paar richtig große Steine tragen. Außer wegen der schönen Aussicht von oben muss man das nicht machen. Aber vielleicht habe ich mich jetzt auch als Memme geoutet und alle anderen fahren das hoch und runter durch.


----------



## Nothing85 (1. Mai 2012)

Hey Hasifisch bin ja gestern mit nem Kumpel die Runde gefahren die du mir mal gezeigt hast. War für uns so zusagen die erste etwas größere Runde und somit ganz schön anstrengend. Kannst du mir vielleicht mal in naher Zukunft eine andere Runde zeigen???

Euch allen ein schönen 1.Mai


----------



## verano (1. Mai 2012)

@ Ritter Runkel: Scharfenstein ist m.M.n. "nur" ein guter Fotospot. Dem Trail wegen, muss man da nicht hoch. Da sich das schieben und tragen aber in Grenzen hält, lohnt es sich dennoch. 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. Mai 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> An der FH gibt es genug freie Parlplätze am Wochenende oder Feiertag.



Jo haben da geparkt, war auch ein guter Startpunkt

Meine heutig Tour. An den Leistenklippen lang war aber mit dem Bike zu mühsam.



Schön aufs Maul hab ich mich auch gelegt

An den Ilsefällen hab ich kein Verbotsschild gesehen, nur eins was drauf hin weist auf eigene Gefahr den Weg zu betreten.
War garnicht soviel los aber trotzdem ist es besser in der Woche und bei nicht so tollen Wetter ihn zu befahren.
Geil ist er auf jedenfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (1. Mai 2012)

N'Abend,

also ich habe am unteren Ende der Ilsefälle die durchgestrichenen Fahrräder noch hängen sehen.

Ich habe selber eine Runde von Ilsenburg über Renne, Bärensteig, Pfarrstieg, etc. gemacht.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rogakffuboydwdup

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. Mai 2012)

Hmm oben sah ich da nischt.
Aber bis auf 2 schlecht gelaunte Wanderer (frag mich warum die nicht zu Hause bleiben wenn sie bockig sind) waren alle recht freundlich und zeigten Begeisterung.

Achso bei Kukkis waren wir auch


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Mai 2012)

verano schrieb:


> ...
> Bei Gelegenheit lassen wir uns gerne mal zeigen, wie man das letzte Stück vor dem Gasthaus St.Renne auf dem Rad bewältigt.  ...



Der Michi hat es uns gezeigt und ich werde es demnächst mal versuchen. Er ist rechts über den steilen Stein und nicht die Treppe gefahren.



Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hey Hasifisch bin ja gestern mit nem Kumpel die Runde gefahren die du mir mal gezeigt hast. War für uns so zusagen die erste etwas größere Runde und somit ganz schön anstrengend. Kannst du mir vielleicht mal in naher Zukunft eine andere Runde zeigen???
> 
> Euch allen ein schönen 1.Mai



Wo wart ihr genau, Wendelstieg, Steingleie und dann rüber richtug "Kaltes Tal"?
Gib auf jeden Fall Bescheid, wenn du mal wieder fahren willst.



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hmm oben sah ich da nischt.
> Aber bis auf 2 schlecht gelaunte Wanderer (frag mich warum die nicht zu Hause bleiben wenn sie bockig sind)...



Viel werden erst bockig, wenn sie merken, das sie auf ihrer letzten Wanderung vor 20 Jahren noch fitter waren - oder anderen Gründen, die erst am Aufstieg auffallen...


----------



## Luk00r (2. Mai 2012)

> Der Michi hat es uns gezeigt und ich werde es demnächst mal versuchen. Er ist rechts über den steilen Stein und nicht die Treppe gefahren.



Ich nehme mal an keiner hat gefilmt ?


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Mai 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an keiner hat gefilmt ?



Nee, leider nicht.
Ich nehme mir das Ding aber demnächst vor und wenn ich es optisch elegant schaffe, gibt es Fotos/Video...


----------



## iKev (2. Mai 2012)

Wir waren am Sonntag in Wernigerode zu ner kurzen aber feinen Tour:

Ottofelsen, Leistenklippe, Beerenstieg und ein mir namentlich unbekannter Trail auf nem Bergrücken entlag der Landstraße nach Wernigerode.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41389991"]Wernigerode on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Mai 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Wir waren am Sonntag in Wernigerode zu ner kurzen aber feinen Tour:
> 
> Ottofelsen, Leistenklippe, Beerenstieg und ein mir namentlich unbekannter Trail auf nem Bergrücken entlag der Landstraße nach Wernigerode.
> 
> Wernigerode on Vimeo



Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, seid ihr den oberen Beerensteig ab Leistenklippe gefahren und dann in der Mitte rüber Richtung Drei Annen und dann bei 1:28 links rein den "Von-Eichendorff-Stieg". Die Strecke, an der sich dein Kumpel gelegt hat, kann ich nicht ganz einordnen, da fahrt ihr so an einem Waldweg entlang.
Den "namenlosen Trail" nenne wir eigentlich jetzt immer den "Tunneltail", weil er am Start über dn einzigen Tunnel der HSB führt. Links geht es steil runter ins Tumkuhlental.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. Mai 2012)

Geiles Video!

Den Weg von den Leistenklippen runter sind wir gestern auch gefahren.
Dort hab ich mich so auf´s Maul gelegt wie dein Kumpel im Video

Leider hab ich die anderen Trails nicht befahren


----------



## downhillsau (2. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Der Michi hat es uns gezeigt und ich werde es demnächst mal versuchen. Er ist rechts über den steilen Stein und nicht die Treppe gefahren.



Wir sind am Sa auch wieder über steinerne Renne zur kleinen Renne gefahren. Da es grad so schön lief, dachte ich an dem letzten Stück vor der Brücke, fährste einfach mal drauf los...und es ist echt nicht so schwer, wie es aussieht. Allerdings bin ich auch gerade über den Stein gefahren, weil der Auslauf an der Treppe unten sehr knapp ist, bevor man nass wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (3. Mai 2012)

Hab mal meinen freien Tag genutzt um bisl rumzuspielen 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lwmwzfxnzpljrlyl

Der Höllenstieg war zumindest aus meiner Sicht keine so gute Idee...hat trotzdem Spass gemacht


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Hab mal meinen freien Tag genutzt um bisl rumzuspielen
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lwmwzfxnzpljrlyl
> 
> Der Höllenstieg war zumindest aus meiner Sicht keine so gute Idee...hat trotzdem Spass gemacht



Hi Micha,
wie bist du dieses Mal mit dem Moorstieg zurecht gekommen? Und wie lief es an der kleinen Renne?
Mit dem Höllenstieg ist es witzig: ich finde den eigentlich einfacher als die meisten anderen Trails in der Region und bin immer überrascht, das der so fordernd zu sein scheint. Aber am Beerenstieg z.B. kann man - richtige Linie vorausgesetzt - wesentlich mehr kämpfen.
Schöne Runde und Wetter war ja auch okay!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ihr Chaoten 

erstmal vielen Dank, dass ier die Trails gestern doch so schön trocken geföhnt habt. 

Chris und ich haben euer  geballtes Know How über die Trails in den letzten drei Tagen für schöne Touren genutzt und dabei viel Spass gehabt und auch viel gelernt.

Am Seilbahnstieg zum Beispiel .

Kehren kann ich ja, ham wir an der Ahr auch, aber diese Stufen dadrin, die sind Pöse.

Und die Stiege, Beerenstieg von ganz oben, Höllenstieg, Pfarrstieg, da steht der Rheinländer mit offenem Mund 

Wisst ihr eigentlich, wie schön ihrs hier habt?

Ganz grosses Kino!!

Jetzt wird schön geübt, für mich besonders " einfach mal die Bremse loslassen" und dann kommen wir wieder.

Gruss an alle und besonders dank an Hasifisch für die schönen Tracks und Videos.

PS: wir waren nett zu den Wanderern und die waren nett zu uns.


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Mai 2012)

Moorstieg war heute irgendwie bockiger als das letzte Mal...bin zwar nich hingefallen, aber hab gecheatet  

Kleine Renne war ok, aber auch da musste ich paar Stops einlegen...war froh Protectoren angehabt zu haben, sonst hätt ich mir das Knie zertrümmert...schiss hatte ich vor den Treppen obwohl ich die eigtl ganz gern fahre 

Jaaa Höllenstieg...also der obere Teil ist meines Erachtens nur mit Vollkaskoausstattung fahrbar und mit meinem Technikstand momentan gar nich. Der untere Teil war cool...allerdings hab ich mir da iwo die kette verklemmt und das kleine Kettenblatt hat nun nen Zahn weniger 



alles in allem ist man glaube mutiger wenn man nicht alleine fährt...hat aber trotzdem spass gemacht.

zum Wetter: Das war ok...ich bin nicht nass geworden von oben. War aber komisch schwül und allgemein sehr feucht.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> erstmal vielen Dank, dass ier die Trails gestern doch so schön trocken geföhnt habt...



Kannst du per PayPal bezahlen...



Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> ...Am Seilbahnstieg zum Beispiel .
> 
> Kehren kann ich ja, ham wir an der Ahr auch, aber diese Stufen dadrin, die sind Pöse...



Ich bin gerade dabei, Kehren zu lernen und fange gleich mal mit dem Seilbahnstieg an. Aber die Stufen sind schon Hardcore, vor allem, wenn sie auch noch nass sind!



Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> ...Wisst ihr eigentlich, wie schön ihrs hier habt?...



Oh ja...



Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> ...PS: wir waren nett zu den Wanderern und die waren nett zu uns.



Das ist mal das Allerwichtigste!
Schön das ihr Spaß hattet und danke für den Dank!


----------



## AlexR (3. Mai 2012)

Den Höllenstieg finde auch eher schwierig. Ich habe das Gefühl der ist ein ganzes Stück steiler als die restlichen Wege. Da kommt schneller die Angst das man gleich über den Lenker geht. Ist bei mir zumindest so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (3. Mai 2012)

ja und n haufen wurzeln, die immer abhauen untr den reifen...tiefe löcher...also ich find oben heftig


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2012)

Ich nehme mir das Ding mal demnächst mit Kamera vor...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (3. Mai 2012)

@Hasi  Paypal find ich doof, da mail ich dir lieber nen 5er Schuhmacher Alt, das kann was.

@ micha fahr lieber mit nem Kumpel, bringt in jeder Beziehung  was.

besonders wenn dein Kumpel ständig sagt: "Fäustchen machen!!!!"

also ALLE Finger an den Lenker, nix mit ständig Bremsen.

Hat mich sehr weitergebracht, mein Fahrrad mag mich jetzt viel lieber, weils nicht ständig im Geröll liegt. Und das Mistding will immer noch mehr.

Btw, als Technikgläubiger verehre ich im Moment Conti BARON und Rubbelkönigin.

Die gingen auf nassen Steinen und Wurzeln heute viel besser als früher die Schwalbes ( Fat Albert)

Manchmal hilft da auch der Glaube, ansonsten Beissholz, A...backen zusammen und drüberhoppsen lassen. Geht grade am Höllenstieg Oben und Mitte besser als alles andere. Wenn ich mich nur mehr trauen würde, es auch so zu machen.?!?!


Und selbst wenn er nicht besser fährt als du, machts einfach mehr Spass, und ist auch sicherer.

ich mein, wenn du Mist baust und Hasi dich nicht findest, liegst du da bis zur Schneeschmelze.

Apropos: Schneefrei, da liegen echt noch Schneereste im Wald? Im Mai?

na dann bis Juni, da schau ich mal, ob die von TrailTech mir die Angstbremserei austreiben können.

Nochmal Grüssle an alle, 

C.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. Mai 2012)

Oh Trailtech, ist noch keine 5 Minuten her da war ich auf der HP von denen. Da ich Probleme mit Kurven und steilen Absetzen  hab werd ich dort bei denen auch Level 2 besuchen.
Die Videos bei Youtube sagen mir sehr zu


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Mai 2012)

Die Jungs von Trailtech hams echt drauf, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Wir sind erst vor zwei Wochen mit Jan geradelt. ZB den Weg runter vom Skidenkmal zum Pionierweg, echt genial zum Üben. Sucht mal bei Youtube nach Harz dramatic, das erste Video.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IUV6Zs41zY


----------



## konahoss90 (4. Mai 2012)

Moin Hasifisch!

N' Kumpel und ich wollen morgen in den Harz und auch die Ecke um Wernigerode kennen lernen. Hast du Lust uns ein paar Trails zu zeigen? Kommen aus Braunschweig und würden wohl kurz nach 9 ab Bad Harzburg starten und Richtung Ilsenburg/Wernigerode rollen/strampeln. Könnte man das verknüpfen oder wird das eine zu ausgedehnte Tour?


----------



## Happy_User (4. Mai 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Moin Hasifisch!
> 
> N' Kumpel und ich wollen morgen in den Harz und auch die Ecke um Wernigerode kennen lernen. Hast du Lust uns ein paar Trails zu zeigen? Kommen aus Braunschweig und würden wohl kurz nach 9 ab Bad Harzburg starten und Richtung Ilsenburg/Wernigerode rollen/strampeln. Könnte man das verknüpfen oder wird das eine zu ausgedehnte Tour?



Ich würde sagen, HZ bis zum Einstieg Hollenstieg gut 90 min und schon mal ein paar Höhenmeter. 
Kann man gut fahren. Habe sowas am 01.05 gemacht.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## AlexR (4. Mai 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Moin Hasifisch!
> 
> N' Kumpel und ich wollen morgen in den Harz und auch die Ecke um Wernigerode kennen lernen. Hast du Lust uns ein paar Trails zu zeigen? Kommen aus Braunschweig und würden wohl kurz nach 9 ab Bad Harzburg starten und Richtung Ilsenburg/Wernigerode rollen/strampeln. Könnte man das verknüpfen oder wird das eine zu ausgedehnte Tour?



Ich bin morgen (wenn das Wetter nicht all zu schlecht wird) auch wieder unterwegs. Paare schöne Wege kenne ich auch .


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Mai 2012)

Bei mir wird es morgen leider nix, müssen zwei Hochzeiten parallel fotografieren. Ich bin erst Sonntag unterwegs.


----------



## konahoss90 (4. Mai 2012)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, HZ bis zum Einstieg Hollenstieg gut 90 min und schon mal ein paar Höhenmeter.
> Kann man gut fahren. Habe sowas am 01.05 gemacht.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Wo ist der Einstieg Hollenstieg/HÖllenstieg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. Mai 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Einstieg Hollenstieg/HÖllenstieg?



Sehr weit oben am Glashüttenweg. Wenn ihr aus Richtung Islenburg kommt, fahrt ihr den "Gelben Brink" bis zur Brockenstraße und dann gleich wieder links ab auf den Glashüttenweg. 
Interessant sind m.E. nur die beiden oberen Abschnitte des Höllenstiegs, also über den "Forstmeister Sietz Weg" bis zum "Victor Scheffel Weg". Den Rest kann man sich zwar geben, wenn man nur schnell zur "Kleinen Renne" etc will, aber besser ist es, den "Victor Scheffel" rechts bis an den Hohnekamm zu fahren und dann einen der Trails dort runter zu nehmen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. Mai 2012)

Oh man ich muß  unbedingt mal ein paar Touren mit dir fahren.
Bin so oft in der Nähe aber oft fahren wir die Trails hoch statt runter
Gerade die in der Nähe von WR sind uns noch recht ungekannt.


----------



## AlexR (4. Mai 2012)

Der Höllenstieg geht hier los:

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=51.788781&lon=10.653075&zoom=18&layers=M

Ich werde morgen Pfarrstieg, Beerenstieg und was es da noch alles gibt fahren. Wenn ihr Lust habt können wir uns da oben treffen.


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Mai 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde morgen Pfarrstieg, Beerenstieg und was es da noch alles gibt fahren. Wenn ihr Lust habt können wir uns da oben treffen.




Pfarrstieg, Beerenstieg, Moorstieg, Abfahrt an der Höllenklippe, Abfahrt zum Trudenstein, Hohnekamm, Von-Eichendorff-Stieg, Feuersteinklippe, Höllenstieg, Alte Bobbahn und und und...wird ein langer Tag...


----------



## Happy_User (5. Mai 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Einstieg Hollenstieg/HÖllenstieg?


Moin,

hier der Höllenstieg bei gpsies: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=noahzlfisqqhxmog
Allerdings bei Nässe ist der obere Teil grenzwertig.











Grüße

 Holger


----------



## AlexR (5. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Abfahrt an der Höllenklippe



Ist das der Weg der dann auf dem Treppenstieg endet?


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Mai 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Ist das der Weg der dann auf dem Treppenstieg endet?



Das ist der namenlose Trail, der eigentlich die Verlängerung des Hohnekammweges ist. Also vom Forstmeister Sietzt Weg hoch auf den Kamm. Von dort geht links der Treppenstieg ab und die Höllenklippen liegen ebenfalls links. Schöne knifflige Stellen, ich habe inzwischen alle gefahren...


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Mai 2012)

Happy_User schrieb:


> ...Allerdings bei Nässe ist der obere Teil grenzwertig...



Das sind die Trails alle...
Schaut mal hier ab 4:50, wie mein Bike eiert (Beerenstieg bei Nässe).
https://vimeo.com/27109937


----------



## Happy_User (5. Mai 2012)

jooo, finde das schon bei etwas weniger Nässe schwierig.
Um die Rennen jetzt mal zu bestimmen, habe ich zwei Bilder angefügt.
große_renne und kleine_renne.
Sind dies die entsprechenden Wege oder wo finde ich die?
Letztes Mal bin ich rechts rennisch talwärts und das war nicht richtig flowig. 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (5. Mai 2012)

Happy_User schrieb:


> jooo, finde das schon bei etwas weniger Nässe schwierig.
> Um die Rennen jetzt mal zu bestimmen, habe ich zwei Bilder angefügt.
> große_renne und kleine_renne.
> Sind dies die entsprechenden Wege oder wo finde ich die?
> Letztes Mal bin ich rechts rennisch talwärts und das war nicht richtig flowig...



Also auf deiner Tour bist du den Weg an der "Steinernen Renne" entlang...gefahren?
Der ist zum Einen technisch sehr schwer, zum Anderen aber durch den Abgrund zum Bach sehr gefährlich und eher deshalb gar nichts für mich.
Auf deinem ersten Bild müsste der sehr schöne, ebene Trail am "Gebohrten Stein" zu sehen sein und dann die Quer-Anfahrt zum Weg an der Steinernen Renne mit schönen Sprüngen und Treppen. Dann schwenkt man auf die Steinerne Renne rechts ein und es folgt das legendäre Stück vor der Treppe.
Auf dem anderen Bild sieht man dann die "Kleine Renne". Einer meiner Lieblingstrails. Sehr eigen.
Große Renne ist mir nicht bekannt...
Wenn du bergab unterwegs bist, es extrem verblockt, felsig und steil ist und links unter dir der Bach rauscht, bist du an der "Steinernen Renne". Wenn du auf einem meist engen Trail mit einigen Hindernissen unterwegs bist und irgendwann rechts einen Bach siehst, dann ist es die kleine Renne.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. Mai 2012)

Ich votiere da gaanz stark für die kleine Renne, da kann man( ich) das meiste fahren. 

Die Steinerne Renne ist einfach Weltnivo für Trialfahrer.

Übrigens nochmal!! Dank an Hasifisch und seine Leute, so schicke Sachen wie den "gebohrten Stein" hätten wir alleine nie gefunden.

Die Strafe fürs Verlassen des Harzes gab dann heute im Bikepark Winterberg:

Dauergesudel bei einstelligen Temperaturen.

Die ganzen schönen Singletrails für mich nicht fahrbar, der Downhill ziemlich matschig, hätte in der "Hasifisch Arena" mehr Spass gemacht.

Wir geloben Besserung, im Juni bin ich zumindest schon mal wieder da.

Machst gut Leute und immer dran denken:

Das Gummi nach unten.

Herzlichst C.


----------



## AlexR (5. Mai 2012)

Der Harz war heute auch nicht besser. Der Pfarrstieg war ein kleiner Bach und auf dem Hohnekamm stand das Wasser teilweise Knöcheltief. Ich finde alle Wege im Nasse sehr schwierig zu fahren. Mir fehlt dann das Vertrauen das mein Rad an der Stelle bleibt wo ich es haben will. Brauche mehr Fahrpraxis bei solchen Bedingungen.

Auch von mir an der Stelle ein großes Dankeschön an Hasifisch. Ohne deine Tracks hätte ich mich hier nie so schnell zurecht gefunden. Man findet zu wenig Wege wenn man nur am Wochenende mal vorbeikommen kann.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (6. Mai 2012)

Kann sich einer von Euch vorstellen, daß diese Wege (Stiege) vor 23 Jahren noch absolutes Tabu waren. Sprich = wandern auf Diesen, schon fast Republikflucht war. Wer hatte eine Karte, wo diese Wege eingezeichnet waren. Ende Gelände. Radfahren in diesen Gefilden = MTB gab es sowieso nicht. Keine Klage, nur mal so als Gedankenstütze.  Harz ist geil!


----------



## Happy_User (6. Mai 2012)

> Also auf deiner Tour bist du den Weg an der "Steinernen Renne" entlang...gefahren?


Moin,
würde sagen, ich bin partiell gefahren  und da sind noch einige Stellen, die ein Sektionstraining erfordern. 

Also, Spass gemacht hat es nicht. Ich bevorzuge etwas mehr Flow im Trail und habe mich die ganze Zeit gefragt, ob der Weg wirklich fahrbar ist. 

Für das nächste Mal muss ich mir die Karte einmal ausdrucken, damit ich die ganzen Wege finde. ich vermute einmal, dass die Wege zur Mönchsbuche und Goslarsche Gleie auch interessant sind.

@Minzi:
Ja. schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, was Erich mit dem Internet gemacht hätte?


Grüße

Holger


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das sind die Trails alle...
> Schaut mal hier ab 4:50, wie mein Bike eiert (Beerenstieg bei Nässe).
> https://vimeo.com/27109937



Saustark. Ist sowas evtl fürs kommende WE geplant? Ich bringe Sonne und Trockenheit mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (6. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du Sonne mitbringst, kein Problem.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2012)

Minzi schrieb:


> Kann sich einer von Euch vorstellen, daß diese Wege (Stiege) vor 23 Jahren noch absolutes Tabu waren...



Bei mir ist das alles sehr present. Ich war mit meinen Eltern zu DDR-Zeiten mal in Schierke im Urlaub (25km von zu Hause!), brauchte damals eine Sondergenehmigung samt Passierschein. Übrigens war sogar Ilsenburg mal verbotene Grenzregion.
Wenn man mit der Harzquerbahn von WR nach NDH gefahren ist, kam man ganz dicht an die Grenzanlagen. Da sind Hunde in laufgittern vor dem Zaun hin und her geflitzt.
Einmal bin ich ('87 oder '88) mit meinem damals selbstgebauten "MTB" in der Gegend um Elend einen Weg gefahren, der durch eine Schlagbaum blockiert war. Auf der anderen Seite stand dann ein Verbotsschild. Ich war querfeldein gefahren und in der Grenzregion unterwegs. Hätte böse enden können.



Happy_User schrieb:


> Moin,
> würde sagen, ich bin partiell gefahren  und da sind noch einige Stellen, die ein Sektionstraining erfordern. ...



Ja, mehr habe ich beim "Testen" dort auch nicht gemacht. Es wäre für mich sicher Einiges Fahrbar, aber nicht mit dem Rad 10cm am Abgrund. das ist einfach nicht mein Ding und wird es nie sein. Das Risiko muss ich in der Freizeit nicht haben.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Saustark. Ist sowas evtl fürs kommende WE geplant? Ich bringe Sonne und Trockenheit mit



Da ist bisher noch nichts geplant, aber gefahren wird auf jeden Fall. Vorzugsweise Sonntags.

-

Thema Höllenstieg.
Ich bin heute mit einem Freund (der hier nicht angemeldet ist, aber immer heimlich mitliest - schöne Grüße, Eick...) eine schöne Runde gefahren, mangels Zeit von Schierke aus, etwas (erfolgreiches) Trailspotting vorweg, dann bei fast schlechtest möglichen Trailbedingungen (hätte ja noch Schnee drauf liegen können...) den Höllenstieg.
Er ist bei Nässe schwer, keine Frage. Wir sind ihn heute mit wenigen Fußabsetzern komplett gefahren - außer den durch Bäumen blockierten Bereichen - und problemlos durchgekommen. Ich bin ihn bei weitem nicht so oft gefahren wie den Beerenstieg, weshalb ich mir sicher bin, ihn auch bei den Bedingungen ohne Weiteres komplett zu fahren. Auch und gerade das Stück vor dem "Victor-von-Scheffel-Weg", also da wo es so steil und gleichzeitig wurzelig ist. Und wie gesagt heute superglatt auf den Biestern...
Ich finde hn nach wie vor nicht schwieriger als den Beerenstieg, mir ist aber heute auch aufgefallen, warum das so ist: ich fahre letzteren stets auch bei diesem Wetter auf der schwersten Linie, das heiß auch bei Nässe immer in der Rinne. Es gibt dort aber natürlich die Möglichkeit, rechts über Waldboden außerhalb der Rinne zu fahren. Wenn man das mit dem Höllenstieg vergleicht, ist der Beerenstieg auf jeden Fall potentiell leichter zu fahren. Daher vielleicht meine für manche seltsame Einschätzung, das ich das Höllengerät nicht "so schwer" finde...
Den Track liefere ich noch nach. War echt schön heute!


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2012)

Sonntag passt mir gut. Bin vom 11. bis 20. in Oderbrück Süd, am Ausgang vom Achtermann-Trail


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sonntag passt mir gut. Bin vom 11. bis 20. in Oderbrück Süd, am Ausgang vom Achtermann-Trail



Die Ecke hinter dem Brocken muss ich mir auch mal vornehmen - Achtermann, Märchenweg, Pionierweg etc. kenne ich vom Selbstbefahren noch nicht. Wegen Sonntag schreiben wir noch mal.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Mai 2012)

Märchenweg ist geil
Auch um den Oderteich fetzt aber auch nur wenn nischts los ist.

Bei mir gehts am nächsten WE auch Richtung brocken um Kondition zu prüfen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Die Ecke hinter dem Brocken muss ich mir auch mal vornehmen - Achtermann, Märchenweg, Pionierweg etc. kenne ich vom Selbstbefahren noch nicht. Wegen Sonntag schreiben wir noch mal.



Denn komm doch nach Oderbrück und ich zeig Dir die Runde. Kaiserweg, Märchenweg, Oderteich, Achtermann ist unsere Hausrunde dort.

Märchenweg muss man sich beeilen, der soll demnäxt für Biker gesperrt werden. Die Runde eignet sich auch als Feierabendrunde, Fahrzeit knapp 1 1/2 Stunden.



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Märchenweg ist geil
> Auch um den Oderteich fetzt aber auch nur wenn nischts los ist.
> 
> Bei mir gehts am nächsten WE auch Richtung brocken um Kondition zu prüfen.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich



Von wo aus fährst Du hoch? Ausgehend vom Dreieckigen Pfahl gibts eine sehr geniale Abfahrt. Vom Pfahl aus nicht den Plattenweg hoch Richtung Goetheweg, sondern der Weg 90 Grad rechts davon. Er führt auch zur Brockenstrasse, kommt halt weiter unten raus. wenig verblockt, aber sehr flowig. Geht natürlich auch andersrum, Abfahrt vom Brocken Richtung Goetheweg zum Dreieckigen Pfahl und dann links ;-)


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Denn komm doch nach Oderbrück und ich zeig Dir die Runde. Kaiserweg, Märchenweg, Oderteich, Achtermann ist unsere Hausrunde dort.
> 
> Märchenweg muss man sich beeilen, der soll demnäxt für Biker gesperrt werden. Die Runde eignet sich auch als Feierabendrunde, Fahrzeit knapp 1 1/2 Stunden.



Cool, das machen wir nächst e Woche mal, vorzugsweise Mittwoch. Wann fahrt ihr ungefähr?



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Von wo aus fährst Du hoch? Ausgehend vom Dreieckigen Pfahl gibts eine sehr geniale Abfahrt. Vom Pfahl aus nicht den Plattenweg hoch Richtung Goetheweg, sondern der Weg 90 Grad rechts davon. Er führt auch zur Brockenstrasse, kommt halt weiter unten raus. wenig verblockt, aber sehr flowig. Geht natürlich auch andersrum, Abfahrt vom Brocken Richtung Goetheweg zum Dreieckigen Pfahl und dann links ;-)



Um richtig Kondition zu testen, muss man zwei- bis dreimal hintereinander den Kolonnenweg hochfahren und keine Chickenways...

Ich brauch sowas nich...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2012)

Hasi, wir sind ganz entspannt die Woche. Du sachst einfach rechtzeitig Bescheid, und wenn Du da bist gehts los 

Auf der kurzen Tour kriegen wir dann auch nen Formationsflug mit den Sanctions hin )

Edit: Märchenweg vor zwei Wochen:





Achtermann bei der selben Tour:


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Mai 2012)

Wie fit muss ich sein falls ich nach Feierabend am Mittwoch auch Lust habe mitzufahren? Allzu steil muss es bergauf nicht sein, bergab ist egal


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2012)

Die Runde hat irgendwas um die 15km mit 500hm. Wirklich hart ist nur der Aufstieg zum Achtermann, direkt nach dem Oderteich. Der Rest ist eher technisch, verblockt und spassig. Ich schätze mich selbst nicht als begabten Fahrer ein, mit Hasi kann ich bergab sicher nicht mithalten. Ich bin die Runde seit meinem ersten Harzbesuch Ende 2009 sicher über 20 Mal gefahren, und sie ist gerade an den verblockten Stelle trotzdem immer wieder eine Herausforderung für mich als Mecklenburger Flachlandradler, konditionell weniger, technisch dagegen schon. Aber sie erzeugt bei mir trotzdem jedes Mal heftiges Grinsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ...Der Rest ist eher technisch, verblockt und spassig. Ich schätze mich selbst nicht als begabten Fahrer ein, mit Hasi kann ich bergab sicher nicht mithalten...



Ach, das ist ja völlig unwichtig und du hast ja etwas "Heimvorteil...."
Ich würde mal den Mittwochnachmittag ansagen, das wäre zeitlich perfekt. Müsste mal einen Kumpel interviewen, ob der auch Lust hat. Brauch mal die genaue Adresse (am besten schickst du mir mal deine Emailadresse per PN). Wegen genauer Zeit schauen wir noch.
Märchenweg sieht lecker aus, Flow mit Technik wie heute der Pfarrstieg...


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2012)

Daten haste per PN. Link zum Startpunkt kommt morgen per Google Maps ;-)


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Mai 2012)

Also ich würde auch gern mitkommen...allerdings bin ich bergauf echt nicht schnell und die Allergie tut ihr übriges...dennoch würde ich mich freuen wenn ich mitkommen kann 500hm sollte ich doch packen. Nehm die genaue Adr. auch gern per Pn.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Mai 2012)

Komm einfach mit. Ich hab auch Heuschnupfen, hast also einen Leidensgenossen dabei ;-)


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Mai 2012)

War eben in The Avengers, boar ist der Film geil.



> Um richtig Kondition zu testen, muss man zwei- bis dreimal hintereinander den Kolonnenweg hochfahren und keine Chickenways...


An den dacht ich auch, nur weis mein Kumpel noch nichts davon

Geplant sind auch ein paar Trails.
Um den Eckerstausee je nach dem was so los ist, und dann die Zeterklippen hoch.
Gibts von da nicht auch einen schicken technischen Trail Richtung Schierke?


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch gern mitkommen...allerdings bin ich bergauf echt nicht schnell und die Allergie tut ihr übriges...dennoch würde ich mich freuen wenn ich mitkommen kann 500hm sollte ich doch packen. Nehm die genaue Adr. auch gern per Pn.



Wenn bei mir nur noch einer oder keiner mitkommt, können wir ab WR zusammen fahren. Ich kriege 3 Bikes auf dem Heckträger mit.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> ...
> Geplant sind auch ein paar Trails.
> Um den Eckerstausee je nach dem was so los ist, und dann die Zeterklippen hoch.
> Gibts von da nicht auch einen schicken technischen Trail Richtung Schierke?



Es sollte eigentlich eine Verbindung per Trail von den Zeterklippen zu den Brockenkindern geben. Weiß aber nicht, wie die aussieht. Von da aus habt ihr aber alle Möglichkeiten: Hohnekamm, Höllenstieg, Pfarrstieg...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Mai 2012)

Moin!
Irgendwie ist mir in Erinnerung das ich auf einen Schild Pfarrstieg gelesen hab. Der Trail war geil. Ich mags recht technisch, quasi Köpfchen anstrengen. 
Rein aus Erfahrung, wann sind die meisten Zivilisten am WE unterwegs? Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Irgendwie ist mir in Erinnerung das ich auf einen Schild Pfarrstieg gelesen hab. Der Trail war geil. Ich mags recht technisch, quasi Köpfchen anstrengen.
> Rein aus Erfahrung, wann sind die meisten Zivilisten am WE unterwegs? Samstag oder Sonntag?



Extrem wetterabhängig. Gestern (Sonntag) vormittags waren kaum Leute unterwegs. Bei Sonne geht es da gut ab. Wenn am WE, dann auf jeden Fall so früh wie möglich und besser am Sa. Wenn es vorher länger schön war, am besten solche Trails auslassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Mai 2012)

Naja mal hoffen das dass Wetter nicht so schön wird wie am 1. Mai. Werden wohl Samstag in Angriff nehmen.
Bin gespannt ob der Kolonenweg genauso gut klappt wie letztes Jahr. Im Juli gehts nach Österreich, da muss ich fit sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo hasifisch&Co,
die Hallenser wollen am 23./24.06. mal wieder in den Harz. Wollten uns mal wieder den Beerenstieg vornehmen, den Höllenstieg und Eckerstausee und vieles andere kennen wir auch noch nicht...Sollten ca. 50 km/1500 hm pro Tag werden. Hat jemand von euch Lust, uns wieder etwas zu führen? Und wo übernachtet man zentral und günstig?   Viele Grüsse!


----------



## fm7775 (7. Mai 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo hasifisch&Co,
> die Hallenser wollen am 23./24.06. mal wieder in den Harz. Wollten uns mal wieder den Beerenstieg vornehmen, den Höllenstieg und Eckerstausee und vieles andere kennen wir auch noch nicht...Sollten ca. 50 km/1500 hm pro Tag werden. Hat jemand von euch Lust, uns wieder etwas zu führen? Und wo übernachtet man zentral und günstig? Viele Grüsse!


 

Bin dabei. Wollt ihr 2 Tage fahren? Was ist günstig. Zentral wäre für mich Hotel Steinerne Renne (3km von der Abfahrt Beerenstieg bis zum Hotel). Da kann man gleich ne Abschlussfahrt über Kleiner Renneweg runter nach WR machen. In Schierke, Ilsenburg oder Wernigerode kann man aber auch ne Pension suchen.

http://www.steinerne-renne.de/?page_id=151


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. Mai 2012)

Zeterklippen zu den Brockenkindern läuft genau falsch herum.

Besser von der Wernigeroder Skihütte über den Wald und Wiesenpfad in den Downhill und dann zu den Zeterklippen. Der DH dürfte für die allermeisten hier Schieben/Tragen bedeuten. Auf den Papierkarten ist der Traill drauf, trotzdem in der Richtung nicht einfach zu finden. Liegen auch ein paar Bäume quer!

Leider hat mein GPS auf der Tour die Grätsche gemacht, daher kann ich nicht mit einem Track dienen.

Ich/wir schlafen in Wernigerode immer hier:

http://www.pension-andrea-wr.de/

Ist nicht ganz zentral, dafür sehr zu empfehlen.

Waren gerade erst wieder 4 Tage dort.

Der Hausherr kennt einige der Strecken aus eigener Bikeerfahrung, Fahrräder haben Standplatz drinnen und Werkzeug hat er uns auch angeboten.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Mai 2012)

Von wo es genau los geht weis ich auch noch nicht so recht.
Studier schon meine Karten (altmodisches Papier)

Vom Torfhaus fetzt aber das dieser ewige Anstieg dann wieder dorthin nachdem wir den Kolonenweg und den Aufstieg zu den Zeterklippen hinter uns wird wieder mörderisch.
Hab da noch ein Trauma vom letzten Jahr zu verarbeiten


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Zeterklippen zu den Brockenkindern läuft genau falsch herum.
> 
> Besser von der Wernigeroder Skihütte über den Wald und Wiesenpfad in den Downhill und dann zu den Zeterklippen. Der DH dürfte für die allermeisten hier Schieben/Tragen bedeuten...
> 
> ...



Ist die Skihütte das Häuschen am Fuß der Brockenkinder?
Die Strecke rüber zu den Zeterklippen kenne ich noch nicht, werde ich mir mal ansehen. Geht es dann nach dem "DH" wieder zu den Klippen hoch?

War/ist der Herr Joswig (Pensionsbetreiber) nicht eigentlich Anwalt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Mai 2012)

@fm7775: so eine Tour ist immer so schnell vorbei, daher 2 Tage. Wer will, kann sich aber auch nur für einen Tag einklinken.
@Spazierenfahrer: danke für den Tipp mit der Pension, klingt gut, werde dort mal anklingeln.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo hasifisch&Co,
> die Hallenser wollen am 23./24.06. mal wieder in den Harz. Wollten uns mal wieder den Beerenstieg vornehmen, den Höllenstieg und Eckerstausee und vieles andere kennen wir auch noch nicht...Sollten ca. 50 km/1500 hm pro Tag werden. Hat jemand von euch Lust, uns wieder etwas zu führen? Und wo übernachtet man zentral und günstig?   Viele Grüsse!



Hallo,
habe mal meine Termine durchgesehen...am Sonntag, dem 24.06. könnten wir zusammen fahren. Können ja noch in Ruhe den genauen Tourverlauf planen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Mai 2012)

Sehr gerne. Für die Tourenplanung ist ja noch Zeit, ist ja evtl. auch davon abhängig, ob sich für den Sa. ein Freiwilliger findet und wo der uns dann hinführt. Erst mal schauen, wer sich noch alles zum Mitfahren meldet.


----------



## fm7775 (7. Mai 2012)

ich kann nur Sonntag, da ich am Samstag bereits sehr früh ne Tour mit dem Fitnessbike mache. 2:00 Uhr aufstehen und dann zur Burger Lerchentour. Meine Oma wird sich auch freuen.

@ritterrunkel. das Hotel "Steinere Renne kostet auch nur 35 EUR und man ist gleich früh da, bei einer Anreise mit dem Auto muss man sich aber anmelden.


----------



## fm7775 (7. Mai 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Wir waren am Sonntag in Wernigerode zu ner kurzen aber feinen Tour:
> 
> Ottofelsen, Leistenklippe, Beerenstieg und ein mir namentlich unbekannter Trail auf nem Bergrücken entlag der Landstraße nach Wernigerode.
> 
> Wernigerode on Vimeo


 
wäre der Ast bei 4:04 dicker gewesen,dann müssten ein Paar neue Teile her. Bist Du mit dem Hinterrad weggerutscht?

Ist das die GoPro 2? Alles mit ChestMount gefilmt?


----------



## kalihalde (7. Mai 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hallo hasifisch&Co,
> die Hallenser wollen am 23./24.06. mal wieder in den Harz. Wollten uns mal wieder den Beerenstieg vornehmen, den Höllenstieg und Eckerstausee und vieles andere kennen wir auch noch nicht...Sollten ca. 50 km/1500 hm pro Tag werden. Hat jemand von euch Lust, uns wieder etwas zu führen? Und wo übernachtet man zentral und günstig?   Viele Grüsse!


 
Hallo Runkel,
prima Idee . Da bin ich gern dabei (beide Tage). Wäre schön, wenn Du mich vormerken könntest.

Gruß Kalihalde


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (7. Mai 2012)

1. Präzisierung:

der DH bergauf wird wohl für die meisten hier schieben/tragen bedeuten.  Danach gehts problemlos zu den Zeterklippen, um den Renneckenberg herum Forstautobahn, danach Wiesen/Stein/Holzbrücken Trail.

2. nach meiner Papierkarte ist es die"Wenigeroder Skihütte" am Fuss der Brockenkinder


3. ja ist er. Ist aber trotzdem nett.

Heben heute die erste Flachlandtour nach Harz und Winterberg gefahren.

!ICH WILL WIEDER IN  DEN HARZ!

Ihr Glücksschweine, dass ihr in einer so geilen Gegend wohnt.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2012)

Grunz grunz...
Die Ecke Zeterklippen etc nehme ich mir mal vor.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. Mai 2012)

Mach das, könnte für dich noch was dabei sein.

Zeterklippen hat eine interessante und eine sehr interessante Abfahrt zum Hauptweg. ;-)

MfG C.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Mach das, könnte für dich noch was dabei sein.
> 
> Zeterklippen hat eine interessante und eine sehr interessante Abfahrt zum Hauptweg. ;-)
> 
> MfG C.



Morgen Abend weiß ich / wissen wir mehr...
Kenne speziell diese Ecke (Zeterklippen, Brockenkinder) echt nur vom Urlaub mit den Eltern vor 30 Jahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (8. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Morgen Abend weiß ich / wissen wir mehr...
> Kenne speziell diese Ecke (Zeterklippen, Brockenkinder) echt nur vom Urlaub mit den Eltern vor 30 Jahren...


 
Sah es da in etwa so aus 





Irgendwo im Bereich Brockenkinder, Zeterklippen vor etwa 30 Jahren. Der kleine Junge, das bin ich. Konnte nicht anders, nach dieser Steilvorlage von Hasifisch, musste ich das olle Dia jetzt mal posten .

@Hasifisch. Viel Spaß beim Erkunden. Hoffe, wir sehen uns im Juni.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Sah es da in etwa so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich weiß noch, das wir damals an den Brockenkindern standen und nach allen Seiten freie Sicht hatten. Heute alles total mit Fichten verunkrautet...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Mai 2012)

Hey!

Na wer war heut im Harz?

Es war ein wenig kühl aber nischt war wirklich los. Die besten Trails waren quasi Menschenleer.
Am Skidenkmal gings den Pionierweg bis Eckerstausse.
Danach den Hirtenstieg ohne Pause in einer halben Stunde gemeistert.
In der Nähe vom Dreieckigen Pfahl gings auf einen Trail Richting Torfhaus an  Gräben/Kanälen entlang.
Dann gings auf den Märchenweg. Wahnsinns Trail aber auch tückisch.
Hinter den North Shores sind teils tiefe Schlammlöcher.
Eins war zu tief so das mein VR steckenblieb ich ein Salto übern Lenker machte.
Hinter uns waren noch 3 andere MTBler von denen es auch einen erwischte
Wolfswarte hoch ist sehr ansstrengend runter fetzt es dann aber tierisch.

Wer kennt den Butterstieg? ist der nach Altenau runter sehr derbe??


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Mai 2012)

Ich bin seit Freitag im Harz, noch bis näxten Sonntag. Am Märchenweg war ich auch, den muss man kennen, es sind einige tückische Löcher drin. Wir sind vorher den Wurmberg hoch, und den Ulmer Weg runter. Den Rest hab ich vergessen. Start war am Dreieckigen Pfahl und dann irgendwo Richtung Schierke runter, Bodebruch oder so. Ich kenne die Trails, aber meisst nicht die Namen dazu ;-)


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Mai 2012)

> Ich kenne die Trails, aber meisst nicht die Namen dazu ;-)


Geht mir ähnlich

Biste vom Dreieckigen Pfahl Richtung Schierke am Bahnhof lang gekommen?
Der Trail ist auch cool.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub nicht, aber ich glaube ich weiss welchen Du meinst, die supergeniale Abfahrt richtig?. Morgen gehts Richtung Torfhaus, Kaiserweg, Salzstieg, und denn ma guggn.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Mai 2012)

Der Weg mit den Brückchen aus Holz(?) mit den derben Absätzen wo man fliegen lernen kann
Den mein ich, du auch??

Ein Stück Kaiserweg sind wir auch gefahren als es Richtung Skidenkmal ging.

Wenn solche Felsformationen zu sehen sind sind wir noch mehr von dem Weg gefahren




Das war meine/unser Tour


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Mai 2012)

Nee der den ich meinte geht nicht weit hinter dem Pfahl los und ist wesentlich länger. Aber ich weiss jetzt welchen Du meinst, der geht am Bahnhof los und endet am Parkplatz in Schierke. An den Brücken muss man aufpassen beim Springen. In der Landezone liegen teils recht dicke Brocken


----------



## Happy_User (13. Mai 2012)

Der heißt meine ich Eckerlochstieg und mündet im unteren Teil auf einem der Tal der Hexen heißt.

MD Weg hat heute nicht viel Spass gemacht. Da liegt zuviel Holz drin. :-(

Grüße

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Mai 2012)

Wir sind uns heut nicht5 am Ende des märchenwegs begegned?
Ich frag weil die 3 Kameraden auch zum MD wollten.

Hab grad in deinen Fotos geguckt.
Machste auch das Stempelkrams?


----------



## Happy_User (13. Mai 2012)

Also am MD haben wir uns nicht getroffen. Bin den von der Steilenwand aus hoch. Allerdings habe ich 3 Biker den Brocken runterflitzen sehen. Einer ist fein über die Schienen gesprungen und auf dem Hinterrad weiter. 

Mit den Stempel ist das so ein Jein. Mir fehlen die im Südharz noch. Bietet sich immer wieder an, wenn man mal neue Trails finden will.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Mai 2012)

Jo im Südharz gibts viele.
Werd die bei meinen Feierabendrunden mal nach und nach abklappern
Kumpel und ich haben das jetzt auch angefangen. Auch aus dem Grund wie du, schöne Trails und Gegenden zu finden bzw. zu entdecken.


----------



## verano (14. Mai 2012)

ich hab sonntag ne kleinere gruppe am pionierweg, ecker getroffen. "der weg is gesperrt" 
wer war's? 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## iKev (14. Mai 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> wäre der Ast bei 4:04 dicker gewesen,dann müssten ein Paar neue Teile her. Bist Du mit dem Hinterrad weggerutscht?
> 
> Ist das die GoPro 2? Alles mit ChestMount gefilmt?



Ist die GoPro "1" alles mit ChestMount gefilmt. Demnächst wird es dann auch Videos aus anderen Perspektiven im Wechsel geben um verschiedene Ansichten zu präsentieren. Mit ChestMount kommen viele Abschnitte nicht soooo rüber wie sie wirklich waren. 

Ich war derbe zu schnell für die Kurve von ca 50km/h runtergebest und kurz vorm zum stehen kommen kam leider der kleine Baum ^^ zum Glück ist alles heile


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Der Weg mit den Brückchen aus Holz(?) mit den derben Absätzen wo man fliegen lernen kann
> Den mein ich, du auch??...





Happy_User schrieb:


> Der heißt meine ich Eckerlochstieg und mündet im unteren Teil auf einem der Tal der Hexen heißt.
> 
> MD Weg hat heute nicht viel Spass gemacht. Da liegt zuviel Holz drin. :-(...



Der Eckerlochstieg ist aber eher "nicht so schnell"...
Es gibt den Weg vom Schierker Bahnhof runter in den Ort, parallel zur Bahnhofstraße. Da sind m.W. zwei richtige "Brücken" drin. Ansonsten ist der vor allem oben recht steil. Sehr interessant zu fahren, leider nehme ich ihn fast immer von unten, weil die Touren so herum verlaufen...
Der zweite. eigentlich mit genialste Weg ist die "alte Bobbahn". Da kommen unten, auf dem letzten Stück vor Schierke, mehrere kleine "Bachläufe", die mit ordentlichen Motzen angelegt wurden, um Wasser über den Weg zu führen. Über diese Rinnen wurden dann teilweise kleine Minibrücken gebaut. Die kann man teilweise als Rampe benutzen oder gleich daneben direkt über die Rinnen hopsen. In meinem "Slippery when wet" Video auf Vimeo ist der glaube ich auch zu sehen. Leider mussten wir letzte Woche feststellen, das wieder sinnlose Bauwut grassiert und einige der Rinnen schon durch Betonrohre ersetzt wurden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2012)

iKev schrieb:


> Ist die GoPro "1" alles mit ChestMount gefilmt. Demnächst wird es dann auch Videos aus anderen Perspektiven im Wechsel geben um verschiedene Ansichten zu präsentieren. Mit ChestMount kommen viele Abschnitte nicht soooo rüber wie sie wirklich waren...



Chestmount ist eigentlich okay, das große Problem der meisten Actioncams ist m.E. der viel zu große Bildwinkel. In einem Superweitwinkel werden Perspektive und Geschwindigkeit völlig verzerrt wiedergegeben, da geht eine Menge Action verloren. Ich habe mich bewusst und gegen den Trend für eine Cam ohne Super-WW entschieden.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2012)

Touraufruf: ihr seit herzlich zu einer kleinen Feierabendrunde eingeladen. Start 18:30 in Oderbrück Süd, von Bad Harzburg kommend, hinter Torfhaus kommt Oderbrück Süd, der Parkplatz links. Aus Richtung Braunlage rechts 

Wir fahren Kaiserweg, Märchenweg, Oderteich und zum Abschluss Achtermann. Es gibts zwei Möglichkeiten zu variieren. Fahrzeit zwischen 1:30h bis 2:30h. Packt Regenzeug ein, die Wetteraussichten sind nicht die Besten.


----------



## fm7775 (15. Mai 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Das war meine/unser Tour




Besser gehts mit gpsies oder bikemap oder z.B. komoot.de

wir sind am Donnerstag zu viert unterwegs und wollen diese Tour machen. Einer möchte auf den Brocken und ich möchte mal da neben der Ilse lang fahren. Also Bremer Weg, Ilsefälle, ist das schwierig zu fahren?

http://www.komoot.de/tour/himmelfahrt-2012/r201063

P.S. Ich habe ein weiteres Bike und werde das mal testen


----------



## Happy_User (15. Mai 2012)

Hmmm, 
was meinst Du mit schwierig? Laut dem Plan hast Du vom Brocken viel WAB geplant bis zum Trail parallel zur Ilse.
Der könnte dann dank Wander schwierig sein. Hmmelfahrt ist da doch einiges los. 
Trailiger ist es, wenn Du vom gelben Brink den Abstecher zur Zeernklippe nimmst und dann den Heinrich-Heine runter zur Ilse fährst.
Grüße

Holger


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Mai 2012)

Bitte solche Sachen wie Bremer Weg - er ist für Fahrräder gesperrt - und andere beliebte Hauptwanderwege an Himmelfahrt auf jeden Fall und auch an Wochenenden möglichst meiden! Ansonsten tretet ihr allen Mountainbikern hier ordentlich in den Hintern...auf diesen Wegen ist an so einem WE mit Sicherheit richtig viel Fußvolk unterwegs.
Wenn ihr das vom Brocken aus fahren wollt, am besten den Herrmannsweg runter, den Downhill von Stempelsbuche zu den Ilsefällen und dann an der Ilse lang. Der Bremer Weg ist größtenteils easy, nur oben gibt es ein paar kniffligere Stellen, vor allem bei Nässe.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Mai 2012)

Egal ob verboten oder nicht, Spaß machen würden die Trails eh nicht weil wie schon gesagt völlig überlaufen. Man bedenke Alkohol ist an diesem Tag auch im Spiel


----------



## daniel07 (15. Mai 2012)

und auf dem unteren teil des bremer wegs sind donnerstag fast ausschließlich alkoholisierte männer unterwegs. man sollte am donnerstag alle wege die von den orten ilsenburg, drübeck, darlingerode und wernigerode zur plessenburg führen, absolut meiden.


----------



## fm7775 (15. Mai 2012)

Danke fuer die Tipps. Wusste ich nicht das der gesperrt ist. War auch noch nie zu Himmelfahrt oben. Ich trinke nichts und würde auch nie besoffen da hochlaufen. Komisch ich habe die Route mit komoot erstellt und konnte keine Route über den Bahnparaellweg machen, es ist ein Stück nicht mit dem Rad zu routen. Aber den Bremer Weg hat komoot gemacht.


----------



## daniel07 (15. Mai 2012)

die laufen auch besoffen *runter*


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Mai 2012)

Bin vor paar Tagen mal die Ilse aufwärts zu Fuß gegangen. War für meinen Geschmack schon viel zu viel an Wanderern unterwegs (sind dann schnell auf Nebenwege abgebogen). Aber als dann 3 XC-Vollpfosten rüde durch die Massen gefahren sind, habe ich mich mal wieder fremdgeschämt. Sind dann am Nachmittag über die Westerklippe in Serpentinen nach Ilsenburg runter, da war keine Sau unterwegs. Die paar überlaufenen Wege sollte man sich (zur Hauptverkehrszeit) einfach klemmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (17. Mai 2012)

daniel07 schrieb:


> und auf dem unteren teil des bremer wegs sind donnerstag fast ausschließlich alkoholisierte männer unterwegs. man sollte am donnerstag alle wege die von den orten ilsenburg, drübeck, darlingerode und wernigerode zur plessenburg führen, absolut meiden.



so ... wir sind die Tour trotzdem gefahren. Gelber Brink, Stempelsbuche, Bremer Weg bis Bremer Hütte gefahren. 3 bis 4 Wanderer und ca, 18 MTB sind uns entgegen gekommen, als wir da runter sind. Ich fand den Weg super, aber die beiden anderen fahren lieben die gewalzte Piste runter, es kam eine Stelle am Bremer Weg wo ich abgestiegen bin, beim nächsten Mal würde ich da einfach runterspringen.

P.S. kein Verbotsschild gesehen, falls der gesperrt sein sollte

Ab Bremer Hütte sind wir dann aber die gewalzte Piste runter, da hier der Heinrich-Heine-Weg ein Verbotsschild zeigt, aber an der nächste Einfahrt sind wir links neben der Ilse runter bis zum Zanthierplatz.

Den Mann im Schlafanzug ( sorry kenne den Namen nicht, bitte mal auf dem Gruppenfoto adden) habe ich auch gesehen.

Wetterbericht hat wohl voll daneben gelegen.


----------



## daniel07 (17. Mai 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Ab Bremer Hütte sind wir dann aber die gewalzte Piste runter, da hier der Heinrich-Heine-Weg ein Verbotsschild zeigt, aber an der nächste Einfahrt sind wir links neben der Ilse runter bis zum Zanthierplatz.



das ist der bremer weg. und da sind im oberen teil schon ein paar recht enge stellen bei, ist zwar alles fahrbar aber eben nicht erlaubt. unter der woche früh morgens oder gegen späten nachmittag ist da aber kaum wer unterwegs. 
von stempels buche bis zur bremer hütte ist meines wissens auch nicht gesperrt, aber eben auch nicht der bremer weg.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo Frank,
zu was für einer Uhrzeit wart ihr denn auf dem Bremer Weg? Und hast du eine Track?
Es gibt dort ein paar Stellen, die schwieriger sind, ist aber auch vom Wegzustand abhängig (Feuchtigkeit). Vor allem gibt es eine Engstelle, die viele nicht gern fahren, und nach dem letzten Umbau ist der untere Ausgang der Metallbrücke wohl für die meisten unfahrbar...
Wo wolltest du denn runterspringen?
Wir waren gestern mit "Tiger's Claw" im Bereich Kaiserweg/Märchenweg/Torfhaus/Oderteich unterwegs...danke erstmal für's Guiding!
War eine unglaubliche Schlammschlacht, vor allem der Märchenweg. Fiese Morastlöcher, schlüpfrige Wurzeln, hinterfo**ige längs verbaute Stämme...und das alles kurz nach einem Platzregen. Ich fand's spaßig...


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2012)

Ach so...mit daniel07s Post verstehe ich es auch...
Stempelsbuche bis Bremer Hütte ist eher ein flinker Downhill mit kleinen Hindernissen, jetzt weiß ich auch, welche Stelle Frank meint. Die lässt sich aber auch fahren, muss man nicht springen.


----------



## daniel07 (17. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Die lässt sich aber auch fahren, muss man nicht springen.



dann ist's aber kein flinker downhill mehr.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Mai 2012)

Stempelsbuche waren wir heute auch. Skidenkmal, Pionierweg, Ekerstaustee, Ilsestein, den Kammweg Richtung Drübeck, den Rest hab ich vergessen (Brocken über Heinrich Heine Weg ) ) zum Schluss gabs nochmal Achtermann, insgesamt 1625hm.

Die Tour gestern mit Hasi + Kumpel war nett, nur das Wetter hätte gerne mehr mitspielen können. Wenigstens war die Wasserqualität auf dem Märchenweg prima ... mein Schuhe sind noch nicht trocken


----------



## iKev (17. Mai 2012)

Servus Leute, wird jmd von euch am Sonntag unterwegs sein? 

wollen gegen 10:30 an der FH in Wernigerode starten! 
Hasi ... Lust u Zeit für ein paar geile Traisl?


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2012)

daniel07 schrieb:


> dann ist's aber kein flinker downhill mehr.



Sehe ich genauso...



iKev schrieb:


> Servus Leute, wird jmd von euch am Sonntag unterwegs sein?
> 
> wollen gegen 10:30 an der FH in Wernigerode starten!
> Hasi ... Lust u Zeit für ein paar geile Traisl?



Könnte passen. Wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde, bin ich 10:30 vor Ort.


----------



## fm7775 (18. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> zu was für einer Uhrzeit wart ihr denn auf dem Bremer Weg?


ca. 14:00 


Hasifisch schrieb:


> Und hast du eine Track?


ja habe ich, hatte den auch hier gepostet, aber du weißt ja schon welchen Weg ich meine. Ich fand den toll. Dachte das wäre der Bremer Weg, aber der fängt ja erst hinter der Bremer Hütte an.

wie waren zu viert, 2 haben den kompletten Weg geschoben, sind halt mehr Tourenfahrer. Wenn ich mit denen den Pfarrstieg runter fahren würde, gäbe es erstmal große Meckerei wegen schlechtem Weg.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Es gibt dort ein paar Stellen, die schwieriger sind, ist aber auch vom Wegzustand abhängig (Feuchtigkeit). Vor allem gibt es eine Engstelle, die viele nicht gern fahren, und nach dem letzten Umbau ist der untere Ausgang der Metallbrücke wohl für die meisten unfahrbar...


 
wie gesagt nur die eine Stelle, mit ca.1m Absatz. Metallbrücke? Habe ich nicht gesehen, muss mir in Ruhe das Video von meiner GoPro angucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (18. Mai 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Den Mann im Schlafanzug ( sorry kenne den Namen nicht, bitte mal auf dem Gruppenfoto adden) habe ich auch gesehen.
> 
> Wetterbericht hat wohl voll daneben gelegen.



 Ich auch. Er ist an mir vorbei gezogen. Ick war mal wieder Bummelletzter, hatte aber auch schon 45 km in den Beinen.

unser Plan (Kumpel und ich) war Qlb-Brocken-Qlb...meine Idee war das aber nicht . War aber trotzdem ne schöne Tour...und nach über 100km brauch man auch nur noch 3 Ouzo und 2 Bier 

Auffällig fand ich dieses Mal die vielen Alkoholopfer...letzter Jahr bin ich mit meiner Guten hochgelatscht, da war gar nix...hmm


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ...Dachte das wäre der Bremer Weg, aber der fängt ja erst hinter der Bremer Hütte an...
> ...wie gesagt nur die eine Stelle, mit ca.1m Absatz. Metallbrücke? Habe ich nicht gesehen, muss mir in Ruhe das Video von meiner GoPro angucken.



Ja. alles klar. Die Stelle ist in dem Bereich, wo sowieso alles eher eine "Rinne" denn ein Weg ist...
Die Metallbrücke liegt dann wahrscheinlich in dem Bereich, den ihr nicht gefahren seid. Der untere Teil des Weges, also bergab links von der Ilse, ist ja wunderbar flowig.


----------



## Happy_User (18. Mai 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ca. 14:00
> wie waren zu viert, 2 haben den kompletten Weg geschoben, sind halt mehr Tourenfahrer. Wenn ich mit denen den Pfarrstieg runter fahren würde, gäbe es erstmal große Meckerei wegen schlechtem Weg.




Ja, bei dem Weg fragt man sich, wofür man Kirchensteuer und Soli zahlt.


----------



## Happy_User (18. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja. alles klar. Die Stelle ist in dem Bereich, wo sowieso alles eher eine "Rinne" denn ein Weg ist...
> Die Metallbrücke liegt dann wahrscheinlich in dem Bereich, den ihr nicht gefahren seid. Der untere Teil des Weges, also bergab links von der Ilse, ist ja wunderbar flowig.



Hmmm, also ich bin auch am überlegen. Ich kenne eine Metallbrücke kurz vor Ilsenburg in dem Trail. Ist diese in der Passage zwischen der Bremer Hütte und der Strassenquerung?
Da kann ich mich an diese Klettersteigpassage mit dem Seil an der Wand erinnern.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2012)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Ja, bei dem Weg fragt man sich, wofür man Kirchensteuer und Soli zahlt.



Also für den Pfarrstieg und noch ein paar andere, ähnliche Gesellen bezahle ich gern Vergnügungssteuer...



Happy_User schrieb:


> ...Ich kenne eine Metallbrücke kurz vor Ilsenburg in dem Trail...
> ...Da kann ich mich an diese Klettersteigpassage mit dem Seil an der Wand erinnern...



Das dürfte die Brücke sein, die ist weit unten. War vorher sehr schwer zu fahren, da die Stufe nach unten raus irre hoch und steil war und nach einer knappen Fahrradlänge dann gleich ein dicker Stein als Hindernis kam. Hatte ich nur ein einziges Mal geschafft...
Jetzt haben die das irgendwie umgebaut und noch eine anderen Stein hingepackt. Ist jetzt wohl nur noch für Trialer und andere Experten machbar...
Die Wegverengung ist weiter oben. Praktisch leicht zu fahren, mental gemein.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Mai 2012)

Hey Freunde des Harzes
Ich hab mal hier gelesen das der bahnparallelweg nicht schlecht sein soll. Ist das so?
Ist da auch viel los was Wanderer angeht? Noch wichtiger ist in welche Richtung macht er am meisten Spaß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (19. Mai 2012)

der bahnparallelweg macht am meisten berg hoch spaß um von wernigerode nach drei annen zu kommen. ist ein reiner forstweg, kein trail ;-) .


----------



## Happy_User (19. Mai 2012)

Hmm,
würde Ihn mit S0 - S1 bewerten.


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2012)

Hammer, doch anspruchsvoll? 

Wir sind grad den Butterstieg runter,  kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Happy_User (19. Mai 2012)

Ja, die 1 hat er auch nur wegen der Brücke mit Gegenanstieg und dem Baumstamm im Trail. Also bitte nicht den Stamm wegräumen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Mai 2012)

Schade ich dacht der macht Spass

Den Butterstieg wollten wir den Tag nicht runter weil wir dann von Altenau zum Torfhaus hoch gemusst hätten.
Erzähl mal, wie anspruchsvoll ist der?


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2012)

Für mich als Mecklenburger Flachlandbiker ist er schon recht anspruchsvoll, ich komme heil runter, wenn auch mit viel bremsen


----------



## Happy_User (19. Mai 2012)

Nichts für Gelegenheitsradler. Der untere Teil vor der Bundesstrasse ist nicht ohne.


----------



## Happy_User (19. Mai 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ..., wenn auch mit viel bremsen



Wer fährt den ohne Bremsen???


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2012)

Ich nicht, ich habe zwei Bremsen plus Bremsfallschirm plus Airbag für den Popo dabei


----------



## flyingscot (19. Mai 2012)

Wenn ihr mal wieder unterwegs seit, würde ich mich gerne mal einklinken, wenn das ok ist. Ich komme zwar aus Göttingen, fahre aber recht viel im Harz und kenn die meisten hier genannten Wege gut. Nur kenne ich kaum Biker die sowas fahren, daher mach ich meine Endurotouren häufig alleine...

Gruß, Immo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iKev (19. Mai 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal wieder unterwegs seit, würde ich mich gerne mal einklinken, wenn das ok ist. Ich komme zwar aus Göttingen, fahre aber recht viel im Harz und kenn die meisten hier genannten Wege gut. Nur kenne ich kaum Biker die sowas fahren, daher mach ich meine Endurotouren häufig alleine...
> 
> Gruß, Immo!



Morgen 10:30 Treffpunkt Hochschule Harz


----------



## Avidadrenalin (21. Mai 2012)

Ich möchte morgen  von Braunlage aus den Brocken erklimmen. Hoch wird wohl eher Straße gefahren, aber runter ist das wichtigere.

Natürlich möchte ich auch wieder in Richtung Braunlage vom Brocken aus fahren, um dann dort anzukommen.
Nur frag ich mich, welcher Weg/Pfad wohl am besten für uns Biker ist?
Einerseits möchte ich schön flowig da runter, aber anderer seits auch nicht den Zorn der Wanderer auf mich ziehen.
Welcher Weg macht sich da am besten?


----------



## Luk00r (21. Mai 2012)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag oder Montag ?

Und hier nochwas zum neidisch werden


----------



## Sm0kiT (22. Mai 2012)

Ich ärgere mich gerade total, dass ich diese Seite noch nicht früher entdeckt habe...

Fahre auch regelmäßig in der Gegend um Wernigerode und suche immer jemanden mit dem man mal 'ne lockere Runde drehen kann (vor allen Dingen Trails).

War erst heute (bzw. ist ja jetzt schon gestern, also Montag) unterwegs auf der Suche nach neuen Trails.

Ich werde morgen bzw. heute wieder fahren, direkt nach der letzten Vorlesung, also voraussichtlich zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr.


----------



## AlexR (22. Mai 2012)

@Luk00r 
Wenn alles klappt müsste ich Sonntag/Montag Zeit haben. Vielleicht ist da mein neues Bike da, in der Post ist es schon .


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2012)

Sm0kiT schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich gerade total, dass ich diese Seite noch nicht früher entdeckt habe...
> 
> Fahre auch regelmäßig in der Gegend um Wernigerode und suche immer jemanden mit dem man mal 'ne lockere Runde drehen kann (vor allen Dingen Trails).
> 
> ...



Na willkommen!
Ich fahre in der Woche zwei- bis dreimal, meist Abends oder am Vormittag so ein bis zwei Stunden. Am WE dann meist eine größere Tour. Schreib hier einfach, wenn du in der Woche Lust und Zeit hast.


----------



## Sm0kiT (22. Mai 2012)

Fahre wie gesagt heute um 15 Uhr ab Hochschule Harz. Wer also Bock hat, kann sich gerne einklinken. Treffpunkt Parkplatz der Hochschule.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. Mai 2012)

Lukoor : Plödmann!  ( Neidvoll)


----------



## fm7775 (23. Mai 2012)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Lukoor : Plödmann!  ( Neidvoll)



oh das sieht schon geil aus. Bin gerade über den Rennsteig. 2 Tage. 3000 HM und 169 km. Morgen gehts mit dem Zug zurück. Ich hätte es bestimmt auch an einem Tag geschafft, aber wir waren zu viert. Einer hatte bei 80 km ein Leistungsloch und mit etwas schieben, habe ich ihn auch ins Ziel gebracht. Der andere hat Problemr wenn es bergab geht, wenn es in ein Hohlweg geht und Wurzeln im Spiel sind. So wurde die Etappe zwei geteilt. Am ersten Tag 90 km und 2100 HM. Am zweiten Tag 80 km und nur 1110 HM. 

Jetzt ein Paar Bier. Morgen gehts mit dem Zug zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Mai 2012)

fm7775: natürlich kann man den Rennsteig-Wanderweg (nicht Radweg=langweilig) auch an einem Tag fahren (wenn man fit genug ist), aber dann ist es eine Knüppel-Tour: kein Spaß, aber geschafft. Wenn man die Ausblicke, die Landschaft und die Abfahrten  genießen will, sollte man schon zwei (oder mehr ) Tage Zeit nehmen.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. Mai 2012)

hi,
würde samstag mit einem kumpel von MD aus entweder nach WR oder Schierke direkt (je nachdem ob noch jemand mitkommt).
irgendwas in Richtung Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg, Pfarrstieg, Moorstieg... mal sehen.

jemand Interesse?

@Hasi: ist das jetzt über pfingsten wieder alles völlig überlaufen mit wanderern?


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Mai 2012)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> ...
> @Hasi: ist das jetzt über pfingsten wieder alles völlig überlaufen mit wanderern?



Kannst du leider von ausgehen...
Wetter soll gut werden, langes WE --> voll.
Würde mich an eurer Stelle wirklich nur im Bereich des Hohnekamms aufhalten, aber da sind ja auch die ganzen Trails. Pfarrstieg/Ahrensklint aber vorsichtig, da sind immer richtig viele Leute unterwegs.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Mai 2012)

Probiert es doch mal mit dem Westharz, ich hatte den Eindruck, das es dort bis auf die Hauptwege deutlich leerer war als im Bereich Brocken/DreiAnnen.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. Mai 2012)

da kenn ich mich leider kein bissl aus.
für tips wär ich dankbar. sollte nicht leichter als beerenstieg sein


----------



## downhillsau (24. Mai 2012)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> hi,
> würde samstag mit einem kumpel von MD aus entweder nach WR oder Schierke direkt (je nachdem ob noch jemand mitkommt).
> irgendwas in Richtung Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg, Pfarrstieg, Moorstieg... mal sehen.
> 
> jemand Interesse?



Also wir sind am Sa. wieder unterwegs. Werden auch von WR aus starten. Wann wollt ihr denn los? Bei uns wirds sicher frühestens halb elf was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. Mai 2012)

steht noch nichts fest, aber halb elf- elf klingt schonmal nicht schlecht 
ich warte jetzt noch auf feedback aus MD und werd dann nochmal näheres posten


----------



## AlexR (25. Mai 2012)

Ich werde sicher auch Samstag und/oder Sonntag unterwegs sein. Wie lang soll eure Tour denn werden?

Bis jetzt hatte ich das Gefühl das die kleinen Wanderwege auch an Wochenenden nicht so voll sind. Auf den Hauptwanderwegen ist aber immer ganz schön was los.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Mai 2012)

Wer Böcke hat: Sonntag 10:00 Uhr Rathaus Schierke!


----------



## flyingscot (25. Mai 2012)

Das könnte klappen... was ist denn geplant?


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Mai 2012)

Wir werden erstmal einen der üblichen Trails nehmen, ich neige zum Pfarrstieg von ganz oben (Ahrensklint und "geheimer" Singletrail dorthin) um zu sehen, wie die ein paar "Erstmitfahrer" so drauf sind. Danach entscheiden wir, was wir noch fahren. Vielleicht auch was vom Hohnekamm runter, Höllenstieg wohl eher nicht.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (25. Mai 2012)

aktueller stand:
2-3 Leute aus MD ca 11 Uhr Start @ Schierke 
Höllenstieg, treppenstieg hoch , beerenstieg runter, autobahn hoch, pfarrstieg runter sowas in dem dreh, je nach wanderern und kraft.

wenn jemand aus WR startet und sich z.b. am ende des höllenstiegs anschließen möchte: Handynummer austauschen per PN


----------



## flyingscot (25. Mai 2012)

Klingt doch super, ich bin gerne dabei! Also 11 Uhr, oder doch 10 Uhr? Oder sind das jetzt schon zwei Gruppen?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (25. Mai 2012)

bei mir gehts um Samsag, also morgen


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Mai 2012)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> bei mir gehts um Samsag, also morgen



Und bei mir um Sonntag...


----------



## AlexR (25. Mai 2012)

Ich würde am Sonntag die Hasifisch Runde mitfahren. 

Fahrt ihr mit dem Rad von WR nach Schierke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (25. Mai 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Ich würde am Sonntag die Hasifisch Runde mitfahren.
> 
> Fahrt ihr mit dem Rad von WR nach Schierke?



Nee, wir lassen shutteln...
Wir treffen uns mit Leuten, die in Schierke übernachten und wollen mit denen zusammen losfahren. Aber dann per Bike nach WR.


----------



## flyingscot (26. Mai 2012)

Ich bin Sonntag auch dabei, in Schierke am Rathaus um 10 hab ich jetzt verstanden....


----------



## AlexR (26. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nee, wir lassen shutteln...
> Wir treffen uns mit Leuten, die in Schierke übernachten und wollen mit denen zusammen losfahren. Aber dann per Bike nach WR.



Ihr habt nicht zufällig noch ein Platz frei ?


----------



## rfiedler (26. Mai 2012)

An alle Hohnekammbiker !

War gestern mal wieder am Beerenstieg. Leider hat sich am steilen Einstieg rechts neben dem Trail ein gerader "chicken way" durchs Gras eingefräßt.
Also wenn Beerenstieg, dann auch richtig !  Daneben kann jeder! 

Trailbiken am Hohnekamm wird ja von Nationalparkverwaltung und Forst nicht so gern gesehen. Stellen wir uns also nicht selbst ein Bein, bevorzugen kleine Gruppen und hinterlassen so wenig wie möglich Spuren. Man muss die Hinterradbremse ja nicht gleich abbauen

Happy trails !
Vielleicht ja auch mal gemeinsam.


----------



## Nothing85 (26. Mai 2012)

Wie Anspruchsvoll werden die Anstiege morgen bzw wie lang soll eure Runde dauern? Hätte evtl. Interesse und würde dann auch 10Uhr in Schierke sein.

MfG Henning


----------



## Happy_User (26. Mai 2012)

rfiedler schrieb:


> An alle Hohnekammbiker !
> 
> War gestern mal wieder am Beerenstieg. Leider hat sich am steilen Einstieg rechts neben dem Trail ein gerader "chicken way" durchs Gras eingefräßt.
> Also wenn Beerenstieg, dann auch richtig !  Daneben kann jeder!
> ...


Hallo rfiedler,

war vorgestern am Beerenstieg. Welchen CW meinst Du? 










By the way, gibt es eine Umfahrung für den Baum im Trail Zeternklippe?





_Ich mein nicht die senkrechten. ;-)_

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Sm0kiT (26. Mai 2012)

Ihr scheint ja alle schon Touren geplant zu haben bzw. fahrt schon irgendwo mit - gibt es hier noch jemanden, der morgen Lust auf 'ne längere Tagestour hat?


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Ihr habt nicht zufällig noch ein Platz frei ?



Wie es aussieht ja.
Morgen 9:15 in der Wernigeröder Innenstadt. Bei Interesse PN.



rfiedler schrieb:


> ...War gestern mal wieder am Beerenstieg. Leider hat sich am steilen Einstieg rechts neben dem Trail ein gerader "chicken way" durchs Gras eingefräßt.
> Also wenn Beerenstieg, dann auch richtig !  Daneben kann jeder!...



Ich bin da absolut bei dir - auch wenn ich jetzt nicht genau weiß, welchen Chickenway du meinst. Aber es gibt genug Beispiele, wo solcher Murks gemacht wird. Um es ganz deutlich zu sagen: wer einen Trail parallel abfährt, hat ihn nicht gefahren und soll es bitte ganz lassen. Alles andere ist sinnfreie Naturzerstörung. 



Nothing85 schrieb:


> Wie Anspruchsvoll werden die Anstiege morgen bzw wie lang soll eure Runde dauern? Hätte evtl. Interesse und würde dann auch 10Uhr in Schierke sein...



Hi Henning,
wird sicher eine größere Runde bis gut in den Nachmittag rein. Kann es nicht genau sagen, da "neue" Leute dabei sind.



Sm0kiT schrieb:


> Ihr scheint ja alle schon Touren geplant zu haben bzw. fahrt schon irgendwo mit - gibt es hier noch jemanden, der morgen Lust auf 'ne längere Tagestour hat?



Jo, morgen 10:00 Uhr ab Schierke...


----------



## stefan1982 (26. Mai 2012)

hallo Hasifisch!

wollt mal fragen ob ich mit meinem "bulls copperhead 3" auf euren touren ne chance habe,ist ja nen normales MTB ?????

komme zwar aus Leipzig aber mit dem Auto bin  ich in 1 bis 1 1/2 h in schirke........muss noch dazu sagen das ich offroadtrails noch nie gefahren bin(Leipzig is halt flachland)...klingt aber interessant und reizt igrendwie....Gruss Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2012)

stefan1982 schrieb:


> hallo Hasifisch!
> 
> wollt mal fragen ob ich mit meinem "bulls copperhead 3" auf euren touren ne chance habe,ist ja nen normales MTB ?????
> 
> komme zwar aus Leipzig aber mit dem Auto bin  ich in 1 bis 1 1/2 h in schirke........muss noch dazu sagen das ich offroadtrails noch nie gefahren bin(Leipzig is halt flachland)...klingt aber interessant und reizt igrendwie....Gruss Stefan



Hi Stefan,
wüsste nicht, warum das mit dem Bike nicht gehen sollte...
wir bleiben morgen so ziemlich in der Schierker Region, das heißt, wenn es dir zu bunt wird, kannst du jederzeit umdrehen. Allerdings werden wir morgen auch ein wenig Technisches fahren, du wirst sicher an einigen Stellen absteigen müssen.


----------



## rfiedler (26. Mai 2012)

war vorgestern am Beerenstieg. Welchen CW meinst Du?


----------



## stefan1982 (26. Mai 2012)

das ist kein Problem da schulter ich das babe halt über zu schwierige stellen...mit kondition hab ich sicher null probleme....


also mal sehen mit welchem Bein ich morgen aufstehe....

wann währe treffpunkt in Schierke (wo dort genau...ZEIT/ORT)>???

war letztes jahr mit auto dort auf nem waldparkplatz und hab so 500 m bis zu dem Schrankenhäuschen gebraucht wo der Scheriff aufpasst das niemand unbefugtes hochmacht!!


----------



## rfiedler (26. Mai 2012)

ooops, verklickt

Nochmal zum Thema Beerenstieg
Der CW ist auf den Fotos nicht wirklich zu sehen. In Fahrtrichtung rechts am Baum vorbei  (Achtung: nicht da lang fahren!), auf Foto 2 sieht man glaube ich die Einmündung von rechts.

Zeterklippentrail:  Der Baum nervt!  Vorschlag:  Sägen statt umfahren. Da freuen sich vielleicht auch die Wanderer.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Sm0kiT (26. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Jo, morgen 10:00 Uhr ab Schierke...



Das meinte ich mit geplant^^ - suche jemanden, der bisher noch nichts vor hat und eher Lust auf eine Forstautobahn-Tour hat. Die Trails, die ihr da morgen fahrt sind mir etwas zu anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2012)

stefan1982 schrieb:


> das ist kein Problem da schulter ich das babe halt über zu schwierige stellen...mit kondition hab ich sicher null probleme....
> 
> 
> also mal sehen mit welchem Bein ich morgen aufstehe....



Morgen 10:00 Uhr Schierke am Rathaus (an der Hauptstraße). Parken kannst du z.B. hinter dem Rathaus auf dem Parkplatz der Sparkasse etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1982 (26. Mai 2012)

HI @ Smokit

ich kann dir halt heut nochnicht sagen ob ich überhaubt da bin .....was hälst du davon....treffen mit den anderen (ich kenne noch niemanden)am Rathaus....und wenn ich da bin werd ich bestimmt eher mit dir ne runde drehn da du sagst es wird anspruchsvoll,und ich eh noch null erfahrung mit trails hab....was sagst du????


----------



## stefan1982 (26. Mai 2012)

müsste dann aber schon über paar stunden gehn damit sich anreise lohnt


----------



## Sm0kiT (26. Mai 2012)

stefan1982 schrieb:


> müsste dann aber schon über paar stunden gehn damit sich anreise lohnt



Von der Strecke her wird das 'ne "Mördertour" (ca. 6-7 Stunden). Würde mich freuen, wenn du dabei wärst 

Edit: Treffpunkt Rathaus mit den anderen können wa machen. Welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## stefan1982 (26. Mai 2012)

ok dann stell ich mir mal den wecker und hoff das ich um 10 in Schierke bin....freu mich gruss stefan


----------



## Sm0kiT (26. Mai 2012)

stefan1982 schrieb:


> ok dann stell ich mir mal den wecker und hoff das ich um 10 in Schierke bin....freu mich gruss stefan



Was nu?^^ Rathaus oder Schierke? Ich bevorzuge Rathaus Wernigerode, da ich keine Möglichkeit habe nach Schierke zu kommen, außer mit dem Bike 

Edit: Seh gerade, dass die ganze Zeit vom Rathaus in Schierke die Rede ist - ändert aber leider nichts an meiner Situation.


----------



## stefan1982 (26. Mai 2012)

10 uhr


----------



## stefan1982 (26. Mai 2012)

dann komm ich nach wernigerode ...wo??


----------



## stefan1982 (26. Mai 2012)

beschreib mal was so kommen wird------fahre sonst so 60 bis 80 km in ca 3-4 h und viel asphalt?waldweg?schotter? gibt es essensstationen zwischendurch oder muss ich genug mitnehm....??????


----------



## stefan1982 (26. Mai 2012)

ok bin 10 uhr in Wernigerode Rathaus..hoooofffeee du auch


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Mai 2012)

Oh jee, morgen Schierke

Hasifisch, hast es auf die Millionen von Wanderern abgesehen?

Macht langsam und das keine Klagen kommen

Bei mir gehts morgen mal auf den Schulenberg Downhiller beim austoben beobachten und dann eine Runde um die Okertalsperre drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sm0kiT (26. Mai 2012)

stefan1982 schrieb:


> ok bin 10 uhr in Wernigerode Rathaus..hoooofffeee du auch



Du hast Post


----------



## brokenarmsdude (26. Mai 2012)

Fazit von Heute:
- 1-2 Trüppchen Wanderer pro Trail, auf der Brockenstraße (warum wandert man die Asphaltstraße hoch?! dumm? ) war einiges los. 
- Chickenways auf dem Beerenstieg gibts einige, obwohl man da ja eigentlich alles fahren kann :/ ( denke du meinst den kurz unter der Leistenklippe?)
- Für den Höllenstieg bräuchte man eine Motorsäge. Mit der Hand wären die ganzen Bäume am Anfang nicht zu bewältigen


----------



## stefan1982 (26. Mai 2012)

Sm0kiT schrieb:


> Du hast Post


 

jo alles klar bin 10 uhr in werni´gerode gruss bis morgen


----------



## fm7775 (26. Mai 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> fm7775: natürlich kann man den Rennsteig-Wanderweg (nicht Radweg=langweilig) auch an einem Tag fahren (wenn man fit genug ist), aber dann ist es eine Knüppel-Tour: kein Spaß, aber geschafft. Wenn man die Ausblicke, die Landschaft und die Abfahrten  genießen will, sollte man schon zwei (oder mehr ) Tage Zeit nehmen.



werde es am 21.09 - 23.09.2012  nochmal machen, wieder 2 Tage von Hörschel nach Blankenstein. Es ist eine geführte Tour mit Gepäcktransfer. Ich hatte mit Gepäckträger nicht so richtig Spass.

Bustransfer erfolgt dann zurück nach Hörschel. 

1. Etappe Hörschel-Masserberg 102km und  2293 HM
2. Etappe Masserberg-Blankenstein 72km und 849 HM

Zurück zur Tour morgen. Werde ich mich einklinken. Wo ist Treffpunkt?

Schierke am Rathaus 10:00.

Kann man auch mit der Brockenbahn fahren. 
Abfahrt 08:55 Ankunft 09:57 Kosten 9 EUR

Ich komme mit dem Zug um 08:21 an. Von Leipzig fährt auch ein Zug sogar durch, der ist aber erst 09:17 in Wernigerode.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (26. Mai 2012)

brockenbahn nimmt bikes mit?!


----------



## fm7775 (26. Mai 2012)

ja sicher doch, Himmelfahrt habe ich bestimmt 10 Mann gesehen die mit dem Bike in den Zug eingestiegen sind.


So wie es aussieht wird morgen schönes Wetter.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Mai 2012)

Sm0kiT schrieb:


> ...Edit: Seh gerade, dass die ganze Zeit vom Rathaus in Schierke die Rede ist - ändert aber leider nichts an meiner Situation.



Ähhh - wir hätten dich mitnehmen können bzw. könnten dich mitnehmen -  hättest einfach mal fragen müssen...


----------



## Sm0kiT (27. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ähhh - wir hätten dich mitnehmen können bzw. könnten dich mitnehmen -  hättest einfach mal fragen müssen...



Danke, ist aber nicht mehr nötig, da ich mich mit Stefan direkt in Wernigerode treffe.

Wünsche allen flowige Touren  - Gute Nacht.


----------



## stefan1982 (27. Mai 2012)

hi Sm0kiT

sorry bin vor nen paar min erst heim...und werd in 2 bzw. 3stunden noch nicht auf der höhe sein um bis WR zu fahrn.....hoffe du kannst noch mit den anderen mit ---Gruss stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (27. Mai 2012)

War eine sehr schöne Runde die wir heute gefahren sind.Schönes Wetter, nette Leute und sehr schöne Trails. Besser gehts nicht!!!
Mich würde mal interessieren was wir so gefahren sind also an Strecke und Höhenmetern falls das einer mal texten könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Hasifisch dir wünsch ich gute Besserung. Ich hoffe war nicht allzu schlimm und du kannst bald wieder fahren.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja demnächst nochmal hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht auch wenn der letzte Anstieg schon sehr anstrengend war für mich.

Mit besten grüßen Henning=)


----------



## fm7775 (27. Mai 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> War eine sehr schöne Runde die wir heute gefahren sind.Schönes Wetter, nette Leute und sehr schöne Trails. Besser gehts nicht!!!
> Mich würde mal interessieren was wir so gefahren sind also an Strecke und Höhenmetern falls das einer mal texten könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> 
> Hasifisch dir wünsch ich gute Besserung. Ich hoffe war nicht allzu schlimm und du kannst bald wieder fahren.
> ...



kann ich machen. bin zwar nochmal zum Beerenstieg hoch und dann weiter die kleine steinerne Renne runter. Und hoch bin
 ich auch von Wernigerode. Meine Tour speichere ich immer bei bikemap.net. Die Tour mit allen zusammen poste ich hier als gpx. kann man sich dann mit GPS-Trackanalyse.net nochmal anzeigen lassen. Jetzt erst mal in den Garten und ein Paar Steaks reinpfeifen.

Edit: hier kann man ja keine GPX-Dateien posten, dann eben bei gpsies.com


----------



## fm7775 (27. Mai 2012)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=izgbpxrvjatddkug


----------



## micha.qlb (28. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch jestürzt??


Also ich war heute am Hohnekopf unterwegs. Hatte gehofft, dass die Wanderer vergessen haben, dass heut Feiertag ist. Sah anfangs auch gut aus...nur ein paar Zugfotografen, die mit Leiter und sonstigem bizarren Equipment den Bahnparallelweg hochgerannt!!! sind.

Bin zur Bärenklippe hoch (da am Skihang??) und dort dann den Trail runter und den kompletten Pfarrstieg (den find ich ja richtig cool) wollte eigentlich über Beerenstieg, Ottofelsen und Kleine Renne zurück...aber das hab ich aufgrund der zunehmenden Wandererzahl dann gelassen...schade...aber geilstes Wetter und sehr nette Wanderer unterwegs.


----------



## Sm0kiT (28. Mai 2012)

Werde morgen wieder 'ne längere Tagestour machen. Wer Lust hat einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## fm7775 (28. Mai 2012)

Sm0kiT schrieb:


> Werde morgen wieder 'ne längere Tagestour machen. Wer Lust hat einfach bei mir melden.



Bist Du gestern dann alleine los, der Stefan war ja anscheinend feiern.


Mit seinem Bulls hätte er die Tour sicher fahren können, habe mit meinem HT die Tour auch schon gemacht, eher ne Frage der Kondition. Mit einem Fully macht es mehr Spass, kenne ja jetzt beides. 


Wer Bock hat auf was anderes und mal lieber ne lange Tour machen möchte und 0 HM zu überwinden sind, der sollte sich mal das hier angucken.

www.bikemap.net/route/1376421

Sternfahrt Berlin 03.06.2012 

Da wirds an Radfahrer nur so wimmeln. Mal über die AVUS mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sm0kiT (28. Mai 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Bist Du gestern dann alleine los, der Stefan war ja anscheinend feiern.



Jop. Jetzt weiß ich also, was ihn abgehalten hat...


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Mai 2012)

Jo, mich hat es zerlegt. Werde wohl 6 Wochen pausieren "dürfen"... näheres erfahre ich morgen...
Tour war sehr schön, danke an Flyingscot für das Guiding am Wurmberg!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. Mai 2012)

Oh Sternenfahrt!
Dann aber mit Enduro, FullFace Helm und Protektoren

Ich war gestern bei den Kästeklippen zwischen Okertalsperre und Goslar.
Was für Trails und vorallem welch wunderschöne Landschaft!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Jo, mich hat es zerlegt. Werde wohl 6 Wochen pausieren "dürfen"... näheres erfahre ich morgen...
> Tour war sehr schön, danke an Flyingscot für das Guiding am Wurmberg!



Oh jee, gute Besserung!


Weis jemand was auf der Brockenstrasse passiert ist?
Da muß es jemanden mal richtig zerlegt haben.


----------



## AlexR (28. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Jo, mich hat es zerlegt. Werde wohl 6 Wochen pausieren "dürfen"... näheres erfahre ich morgen...
> Tour war sehr schön, danke an Flyingscot für das Guiding am Wurmberg!



Gute Besserung. Hoffe es ist nix allzu ernstes.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Mai 2012)

Alles Gute, Hasi.

Sei so lieb und gib ab und zu mal ein Lebenszeichen.


----------



## jokomen (29. Mai 2012)

Hey Harzer Roller ,

jetzt muss ich mich hier auch noch mal melden!

Ein dickes Dankeschön nochmals an den hasi, der uns einige der schönen Trails dort zeigen konnte. Hoffe, dass Du bald wieder auf dem Damm bist und mit deiner Crew durch die heimischen Wälder düsen kannst. 

Wir haben uns heute als Abschluss noch die Steinerne Renne den Moorstieg und den Pfarrstieg vorgenommen und haben sehr viel Spaß dabei gehabt. 

Fazit: Der Harz rockt und wir werden uns bestimmt bald wieder sehen. 

Bis dahin: bleibt gesund und ich wünsche Euch keine Bodenproben mit bösen Nachspiel. 

Wenn sich einer mal von Euch im Bergischen Land verirrt, ruhig mal melden. Hier bin ich zu Hause und weiß, was Euch gefallen könnte.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
herzlichen Dank an alle für's Mitleiden...
Donnerstag ist OP, da werden wohl 2 Schrauben eingedreht, die das abtrünnige Stück Knochen fixieren, damit sich keinStufe zum Handgelenk bildet. Das könnte nämlich mal irgendwann eine Arthrose werden.
Das Gute daran: wenn der Knochen so fixiert ist, brauche ich keine externe Schiene (Gips) mehr und fange sofort mit der Physio an. Wenn alles gut läuft fahre ich in 4 - 5 Wochen zumindest wieder auf Asphalt...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. Mai 2012)

Oh jee da haste dir schöne eine verpasst

Wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Mai 2012)

glaube Gips wird gar nimmer verbaut oder? Kumpel hat sich letztes Jahr bei ner Kanu-Tour auf der Bode ganz fies nen 3fachen Beinbruch abgeholt (Sandbank, Alkohol, rumalbern, Schlamm, Fuss, Drehung, knick-knack) ....Schraube+Draht+Krücken...nix Gips

wünsche gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (29. Mai 2012)

Passiert ist es auf dem Beerenstieg, Vorderrad blockiert nach einer Stufe und dann vorn drüber...
Bodenkontakt hatte ich dann am Helm, mit der rechten Hand und dem linken Bein etwas heftiger. Mit dem Ergebnis Druckstelle auf Stirn, gebrochener Elle und Kratzer am Bein. Mittleres stört mich als Einzges wirklich...
Bin blöderweise nich mit der Hand auf plüschigem Waldboden gelandet, sondern an einer Wurzel.

Gips wird bei einfachen Sachen noch genommen, bei komplizierten nicht. Da sind Schrauben und Platten exakter.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Mai 2012)

Ich wünsche Wunderheilung und baldige Normalität an der Hand. Das brauch kein Mensch! Hoffentlich schadet es nich auch noch wirtschaftlich...


----------



## stahlgabi (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Hasifisch,

auch von meiner Seite noch ein dickes Dankeschön für deinen Einsatz.
Ich kann mich Jokomen nur anschließen.... wir kommen bestimmt wieder 

Und bis dahin wünsche ich dir gutes Heilfleisch  

Sonnige Grüße aus Kölle - auch am die anderen netten Mitfahrer!


----------



## BikeTiefling (30. Mai 2012)

Gute Besserung sowie baldige Rückkehr auf Bike und Trail wünsche ich Dir!
Gruß BT


----------



## tobone (31. Mai 2012)

Erstmal gute Besserung.
Wo geht der Beerenstieg eihentlich los? Oben an der Wolfswarte?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Mai 2012)

Nee, Wolfswarte ist zwar auch spaßig aber ganz wo anders. Beerenstieg beginnt an der Leistenklippe (Hohneklippen). Aber siehe auch # 835: fahrt den Einstieg Beerenstieg bitte wirklich nur auf dem Wanderpfad und bremst nicht die Wiesenkanten ab, wer da nur mit blockiertem Hinterrad und ohne Kontrolle runtereiert, sollte erstmal woanders üben. Wäre schade um den schönen Pfad und das gute Verhältnis zu den Wanderen da oben.


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Juni 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Oh jee, gute Besserung!
> 
> 
> Weis jemand was auf der Brockenstrasse passiert ist?
> Da muß es jemanden mal richtig zerlegt haben.



hat mir meine Kollegin gerade erzählt, dass Pfingsten nen Bekannter von ihr den Brocken runter ohne Helm über den Lenker is....künstliches Koma usw...


----------



## fm7775 (1. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> hat mir meine Kollegin gerade erzählt, dass Pfingsten nen Bekannter von ihr den Brocken runter ohne Helm über den Lenker is....künstliches Koma usw...


 
ach du *******, nicht so geil


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2012)

Oh Mist, dagegen ist meins völlig harmlos. Hoffentlich gibt es keine bleibenden Schäden etc...
Stand bei mir: habe gestern eine recht lange Schraube bekommen, die das abtrünnige Stück an seiner Position hält. Für die Zeit der Wundheilung habe ich eine abnehmbare Gipsschiene. Alles halb so wild...
Werde die Zeit wohl nutzen, um ein wenig was an den Trails zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (1. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nee, Wolfswarte ist zwar auch spaßig aber ganz wo anders. Beerenstieg beginnt an der Leistenklippe (Hohneklippen). Aber siehe auch # 835: fahrt den Einstieg Beerenstieg bitte wirklich nur auf dem Wanderpfad und bremst nicht die Wiesenkanten ab, wer da nur mit blockiertem Hinterrad und ohne Kontrolle runtereiert, sollte erstmal woanders üben. Wäre schade um den schönen Pfad und das gute Verhältnis zu den Wanderen da oben.



Hm ok
Aber von der Wolfswarte geht doch noch ein Trail runter, also insgesamt drei oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (1. Juni 2012)

Richtig. Links von der Hütte kurz unterhalb des Gipfels geht der Butterstieg runter. Rechts davon geht ein kurzer steiniger Weg zu dem Gipfel, welcher keiner ist. Und von dort aus gehts wieder rechts runter zum Altenauer Fluggraben. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie die beiden heissen. Der letztere beginnt mit einer kleinen Steintreppe.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Juni 2012)

Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt über die Wolfswarte (da für mich kein richtiger Zusammenhang zum Beerenstieg besteht).  Lt. Karte gehen von der Wolfswarte drei Wege runter, an einen kann ich mich nicht erinnern, einer war zum Hochfahren o.k. und einer (Richtung Osten) war lustig und etwas feucht. Aber eigentlich kenne ich mich im Westharz nur rudimentär aus. Lassen uns aber gerne zu einer geführten Tour einladen!


----------



## tobone (1. Juni 2012)

Hab da nur was verwechselt bei den ganzen Stiegen. Hab unten nur ein Schild gelesen war dann aber der Butterstieg und nicht der Beerenstieg.


----------



## Happy_User (2. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt über die Wolfswarte (da für mich kein richtiger Zusammenhang zum Beerenstieg besteht).  Lt. Karte gehen von der Wolfswarte drei Wege runter, an einen kann ich mich nicht erinnern, einer war zum Hochfahren o.k. und einer (Richtung Osten) war lustig und etwas feucht. Aber eigentlich kenne ich mich im Westharz nur rudimentär aus. Lassen uns aber gerne zu einer geführten Tour einladen!


Wenn du den breiten Weg, den Du hoch fährst, bis zum Ende fährst, kommt nach dem Abzweig zur Wolfswarte eine Schranke. Kurz hinter dieser geht links ein Weg ab. Dies ist der Butterstieg, der an der Bundesstrasse auf den Flowtrail zum Dammgraben trifft.


----------



## tobone (2. Juni 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand Bilder oder Film vom Butterstieg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre wahrscheinlich nächsten Sonntag mit nem Kumpel...wollt ihm mal die Sachen von der letzten Tour zeigen. Wurmbergstieg und evtl Beerenstieg etc...vielleicht möchte noch jemand mit?


----------



## Sm0kiT (3. Juni 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich fahre wahrscheinlich nächsten Sonntag mit nem Kumpel...wollt ihm mal die Sachen von der letzten Tour zeigen. Wurmbergstieg und evtl Beerenstieg etc...vielleicht möchte noch jemand mit?



Kommt drauf an wie das Wetter wird


----------



## fm7775 (3. Juni 2012)

Sm0kiT schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie das Wetter wird



oh ja. wetter gut, da bin ich auch dabei. heute 90km gemacht und nicht mal 100 HM. Dafür ein geiles Gefühl, wenn man mit dem Rad auf der AVUS fahren kann. Ein paar Mal um die Siegessäule und alles ohne Auto.


----------



## BikeTiefling (3. Juni 2012)

Klingt interessant, seid Ihr zügig unterwegs oder wird es gemütlich?


----------



## downhillsau (3. Juni 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich fahre wahrscheinlich nächsten Sonntag mit nem Kumpel...wollt ihm mal die Sachen von der letzten Tour zeigen. Wurmbergstieg und evtl Beerenstieg etc...vielleicht möchte noch jemand mit?



Ich würde mich je nach Wetter auch mit anschließen. Heute habe ich mir das Fahren auf den Stiegen zumindest verkniffen und einen schönen Familientag gemacht.Aber hört ja hoffentlich auch mal wieder auf...


----------



## flyingscot (6. Juni 2012)

Von wo wollt ihr den losfahren? Vielleicht habe ich auch Zeit...


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Juni 2012)

Also da ich ja sonst noch nicht so die Wege kenne würde ich das gleiche machen wie letzte mal, sprich in Schircke treffen und dann hoch auf den Wurmberg und so. Es sei denn jemand kommt noch mit der sich etwas besser dort auskennt dann bin ich auch gern offen für neue Trails
Zeitlich dacht ich so an 10/11uhr treffen?Hab den ganzen Tag Zeit.


----------



## flyingscot (7. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne mich schon gut aus. Zumindest Westharz inkl. Hochharz bis etwa zum Hohnekamm. Schöne Trails gibts ne Menge, z.B. rund um die Wolfswarte oder westlicher um die Hanskühnenburg.


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Juni 2012)

Du warst doch auch der die Tour letzte mal mehr oder weniger "geführt" hat...also mir soll es egal sein. Mein Kumpel der mitkommen wollte (ist grad noch im Urlaub) mag bloß keine Steinfelder bzw. ich denk so was wie den Beerenstieg wird er nicht gern fahren wollen. Ihm geht es eher um den "flow"  also wenn wir so was mit einbauen wäre schon schön. Da war ja die erste Abfahrt vom Wurmberg nicht schlecht. Und der untere Teil von der Bobbahn.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juni 2012)

Ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit ist auch der Beerenstieg ganzheitlich flowig...

sagt der der sich gerade dort den Arm brach...

Ich geh' dann mal weinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (7. Juni 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit ist auch der Beerenstieg ganzheitlich flowig...



das werde ich morgen afterwork mal testen



Hasifisch schrieb:


> sagt der der sich gerade dort den Arm brach...



..weiterhin gute Besserung!



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich geh' dann mal weinen...



...wetter soll ja Bombe werden


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (7. Juni 2012)

Ich denke mal, ich werde auch mitfahren.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juni 2012)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, ich werde auch mitfahren.



Ahhh...Verräter...
Ich bin auch nicht gefahren, als dein Handgelenk kaputt war.
Krasse Lüge!
Kannst dich ja mal melden.

Status bei mir:
Heute wurden die beiden Fäden gezogen, sieht alles soweit gut aus. In 2 Wochen spätestens muss ich die Schiene nicht mehr tragen und dann geht das Training vorsichtig los.


----------



## flyingscot (7. Juni 2012)

@Nothing85: 
Wir können Oderteich - Wolfswarte - Altenau und ggf. noch weiter fahren. Ausgangspunkt wäre dann Torfhaus (Skiparkplatz). Da sind dann eine nette Trails der nicht so verblockten Art dabei, ein paar Höhenmeter aber auch.


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Juni 2012)

was heißt ein paar Höhenmeter? Also wenn die Anstiege ähnlich sind wie die von der letzten Tour dann geht das noch aber schlimmer dürfte es nicht sein  bin auch schon wieder erkältet regt mich richtig auf, jeden Monat hab ich irgendwas. Ich offe wird nicht noch schlimmer.


----------



## flyingscot (7. Juni 2012)

Die "kurze" Runde um den Torfhaus - Oderteich - Wolfswarte - Altenau - Torfhaus dürfte so etwa 500hm haben. Ich fahre meist noch über die Hanskühnenburg mit einer schönen Abfahrt, das verdoppelt die Strecke und es kommen nochmal etwa 400hm dazu.

Letztes mal waren es etwa 950hm.


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Juni 2012)

ok dann würd ich mal sagen das machen wir so....
ich trink bis sonntag mein tee und mach mich fit. meinem kumpel sag ich dann auch bescheid.Zeit machen wir uns noch aus oder? wäre schön wenn es nicht ganz so früh los geht bin am samstag auf der AMI mit einer hübschen Frau und ich weiß noch nicht wie und wo der Abend endet


----------



## flyingscot (8. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, ich bin auch kein Freund der frühen Stunde, zumindest bei Touren. Einzig das Wetter würde für einen nicht allzu späten Start sprechen. Ab Mittig soll es Schauer geben...

Treffpunkt: Schotterparkplatz am Skilift in Torfhaus (kostenlos), 11 Uhr. Oder doch lieber 12 ?


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Juni 2012)

boah...das meine Strafe, weil ich gestern gehässig war ....nun zieht es sich hier in QLB voll zu und ich wollte heute bisl Hohnekamm rumrumpeln...

bei bad wetter hab ich dazu aber keinen bock nach Feierabend noch nach WR zu gondeln...daher also hier die Frage....wie is das wetter in WR ???  bzw im Harz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> bei bad wetter hab ich dazu aber keinen bock nach Feierabend noch nach WR zu gondeln...daher also hier die Frage....wie is das wetter in WR ???  bzw im Harz



Momentan warm, grau und erste Tropfen...


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Juni 2012)

wetter.de und *.com bekommen jetzt erstmal ne Beschwerdemail..von wegen Regenrisiko unter 20 %....alles Verbrecher!!

putz ich halt mein rad und bau meine Kurbel um

Hatte die Eingebung, dass, wenn man Freitag so ab 14.00 fährt, es sich mit Wanderern ja in Grenzen halten dürfte....Freitag somit ein Guter Tag zum biken ist ...die Eingebung hatte ich vor 4 Wochen....radeln war ich trotzdem immer am WE


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juni 2012)

So, jetzt sehe ich draußen auch wieder Sonne...
Fahr doch einfach, ist ja warm.


----------



## AlexR (8. Juni 2012)

Weiß hier jemand ob der Magdeburger Weg frei ist?

Das Regenradar sieht doch gut aus also fahr einfach .


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juni 2012)

Vor drei Wochen lagen zwei Bäume drüber, ansonsten war er frei.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Juni 2012)

Apropos frei; wie siehts mit dem Höllenstieg aus? Irgendwer schrieb hier mal was von rumliegenden Bäumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (8. Juni 2012)

@TigersClaw Danke 

@Ritter Runkel: Im erste Teil liegen ganz schön viele Bäume, Aste usw. im Weg rum. Ist da nicht wirklich spaßig. Ab dem Forstmeister-Sietz Weg gehts dann wieder.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Juni 2012)

Danke !!!


----------



## Nothing85 (8. Juni 2012)

Also bei uns in Halberstadt war es heute den ganzen Tag trocken und soonig 
Sonntag um 11uhr klingt gut...ich hoffe ich finde das den Treffpunkt aber ist sicher iwo an der Hauptstraße oder?Wir sollten vielleicht Handynr. austauschen per PN.
Sollte ich mein Fullface einpacken?Also bei der letzten tour hätte ich ihn an einigen Stellen gern getragen


----------



## flyingscot (8. Juni 2012)

Ich schick dir noch ne PM. Der Parkplatz liegt NICHT direkt an der Hochharzstraße, alle Parkplätze dort sind gebührenpflichtig. Einfach bei der einzige Kreuzung in Torfhaus nach Altenau fahren und dann nach etwa  500m auf der rechten Seite...

Fullface muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Zwei Trails sind gutes S2-Niveau. Alles andere darunter. Bei der letzten Tour war aber auch nur der obere Teil des Beerenstieg S3, zumindest nach meiner Einschätzung. Ich setze den Fullface eigentlich nur im Bikepark oder ab S3+ ein (im Harz also nur im Bikepark).


----------



## Nothing85 (8. Juni 2012)

Wer kommt noch am Sonntag mit???


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Juni 2012)

soooo.... war dann doch schön heute  aber bin da oben fast weggeflogen. Durch den Wind hatte ich auch schlechte Laune und bin nich bis hoch gefahren....bin dann Beerenstieg den unteren Teil runner...Ottofels und kleine Renne via Steinerne Renne.

kleine Renne lief gut, bis auf den Einstieg  (zweimal das hinterrad VERTIKAL versetzt )

und hier sacht mal....Steinerne Renne....das Stück von den Treppen bis runter zur Brücke. Fährt das im Ernst jemand?


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> kleine Renne lief gut, bis auf den Einstieg  (zweimal das hinterrad VERTIKAL versetzt )
> 
> und hier sacht mal....Steinerne Renne....das Stück von den Treppen bis runter zur Brücke. Fährt das im Ernst jemand?



Der Einstieg der kleinen Renne geht m.E. am besten gerade die Treppe runter.

Das Stück an der Steinernen Renne fahre ich mittlerweile bis an die Treppe ran, wenn es gut läuft, komplett ohne Fuß unten etc. Der Michi, mit dem wir mal gefahren sind, ist dann unten raus nicht über die Treppe, sondern rechts den Stein herunter gefahren. Das will ich dieses Jahr noch schaffen: alles komplett am Stück...


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Juni 2012)

krass....also ich such mir lieber ne andere Baustelle 

Problem is ja..wennste einmal ansetzt musste auch durch...hab mich für Bike schultern entschieden

kleine Renne Einstieg war ich unentschlossen und zu langsam ...nächstes Mal klappts


----------



## Happy_User (9. Juni 2012)

Tja, wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der schiebt.  Ich mag mein Rad.

und ich glaube der Krankenwagen braucht ne Zeit bis zum GHs Renne.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (9. Juni 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand ab Wernigerode? Torfhaus ist mir zu weit ab, will die Tour über die kleine Renne beenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (10. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> und hier sacht mal....Steinerne Renne....das Stück von den Treppen bis runter zur Brücke. Fährt das im Ernst jemand?



es gibt zwei linien dort : einfacher geradeaus am fetten stein die schräge runter ,oder die treppe links .dafür sollte man etwas anders anfahren ,mit einem leichten bogen bevor man in die treppe fährt
einfacher : vor der treppe anhalten und von dort losfahren........


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Juni 2012)

hmm..na das werd ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit in Ruhe ansehen. Ich hab da primär nur eine Linie gesehen und das war die Falllinie. Hab aber auch keinen Gedanken darüber verschwendet da je runter fahren zu wollen....aber nu juckts doch in de Finger ...aber eine Baustelle nach der Anderen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Juni 2012)

Haha, Falllinie, das trifft's genau. Seh ich da auch nur.


----------



## jokomen (11. Juni 2012)

Die Steinere Renne war dort einer meiner Lieblingstrails.   Als wird dort runter sind, wollte ein Wanderer staunend mit großen Augen uns sogar von der Brücke aus fotografieren. Bis der aber die Cam startklar hatte, waren Stefan und ich schon durch. Dann kamen die Mädels... und wählten die sichere Variante...zu Fuß. Blöd für den Wanderer...

Dieser Trail bei Euch entspricht genau dem, was wir unter Bikern so lieben.  Nur schade, dass ich den nicht so nutzen kann, wie ihr.


----------



## AlexR (11. Juni 2012)

Oh ja kleine Renne ist . .

Keine Ahnung wie oft ich da schon runter bin. Anfangs noch 90% getragen mittlerweile fast 100% fahren. Das ist ein klasse Trail zum üben, da alles dabei ist und man schön die eigenen Fortschritte messen kann.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juni 2012)

Für mich ist nach wie vor meine Hausrunde mit den 700Hm runter von der Leistenklippe über Beerenstieg, Ottofelsen, gebohrter Stein, Steinerne Renne und Kleine Renne ein Traum. Vor allem, weil sie unglaublich abwechslungsreich ist.
Ich denke in einem Monat kann ich sie mal wieder fahren...


----------



## AlexR (11. Juni 2012)

Das war auch meine "Hausrunde" wenn ich da war. Leider hat meine Freundin zu Ende studiert und ist aus Wernigerode weggezogen .


----------



## jokomen (12. Juni 2012)

Gibt es denn in Wernigerode keine anderen netten Mädels ? Wenn man die Trails dort dauerhaft kennen gelernt hat, wäre das fast ein Grund zum wechseln


----------



## Luk00r (16. Juni 2012)

Morgen jemand am Fahren  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sm0kiT (16. Juni 2012)

Wenn das Wetter so wird wie angekündigt, würde ich wohl 'ne kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## Luk00r (18. Juni 2012)

kleine Story ausm Zug, Sonntag Rückweg Wernigerode -> Leipzig

unsere beiden Bikes standen vom Klo, nicht angeschlossen natürlich, wir saßen im Abteil, so dass wir sie sehen konnten.
In Halberstadt hat dann doch tatsächlich einer versucht das hintere Bike zu klauen.

Gottseidank waren viele Leute am ein- und aussteigen, so dass er nicht gleich raus konnte und wir rechtzeitig intervenieren konnten - aber slebst als wir da waren, tat er so als wäre nix und wollte aus dem Zug, mit Bike ....
Da sind wir etwas lauter geworden und dann ließ er davon ab und wollte wegrennen. Ich konnte zwar noch seinen Fuß festhalten (er sollte ja schliesslich noch seine Anzeige bekommen!!!), sonst hat aber nur noch einer Anwesender mit versucht ihn festzuhalten, der Typ war knapp 2m und recht sportlich - uns körperlich also überlegen

Anzeige gibts trotzdem noch, evtl. hat die Kamera im Bahnhof ja etwas brauchbares, mein Kollege würde ihn auch wiedererkennen

Immer schön aufpassen also


----------



## micha.qlb (18. Juni 2012)

...und immer schön anschließen...hätte zwar auch kein bock immer nen schloss mitzuschleppen....aber ich fürchte ohne Schloss zahlt auch keine Versicherung.


----------



## fm7775 (18. Juni 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> kleine Story ausm Zug, Sonntag Rückweg Wernigerode -> Leipzig
> 
> unsere beiden Bikes standen vom Klo, nicht angeschlossen natürlich, wir saßen im Abteil, so dass wir sie sehen konnten.
> In Halberstadt hat dann doch tatsächlich einer versucht das hintere Bike zu klauen.
> ...


 
alter wie frech muss man denn sein. die Ausstiegszeit ist ja nicht lang. Wäre sowas eigentlich ein Fall von der Notbremse wahrscheinlich nicht.

Gibt es in Halberstadt Kameras? Habe noch nie welche gesehen. Aber auch noch nie danach gesucht 

Ich war auch unterwegs, aber nur Flachland. 120km nach Burg und dann bis Magdeburg. Ein Paar Bilder habe ich auch gemacht. Die GoPro mal am Lenker festgemacht und alle 60 sekunden ein Bild geschossen. 

http://eztour.holux.com/facebookApp/shareData/2012June/FBJkIg5D.htm


----------



## Nothing85 (18. Juni 2012)

Also ich wohn ja hie rin Halberstadt und die Täterbeschreibung ist naja...es gibt halt viele davon  Bestimmt gibt es am Bahnhof Kameras der wurde ja erst neu gemacht aber ob die sich die Mühe machen die durch zugucken??? Sicher ist es ärgerlich aber du hast dein rad ja zu Glück noch und die Anzeige bringt dich auch nicht weiter weil ihm nicht passieren wird außer ein "du du!" (mit Zeigefinger).
Wie sieht es nächstes Wochenende aus hat irgendwer was schönes vor wo ich mich mit einklinken könnte?


----------



## AlexR (18. Juni 2012)

Anzeige habe ich trotzdem mal gestellt. Denke auch nicht das da was herauskommt. Immer hat man etwas versucht und den Typen nicht einfach davon kommen lassen. Viele Bänder muss man sich nicht ansehen der Zeitpunkt ist ziemlich eng einzugrenzen. So lange hält der Zug ja nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juni 2012)

@Nothing85: wir (bisher 6 Leute) sind am 23./24.06. (Sa.+So.) im WR. Treffen jeweils 9.45 an der FH, vorgesehen sind so die üblichen diversen Stiege. Unser Problem ist, daß wir nicht wirklich die Harzversteher sind, da wäre ein Guide nicht schlecht. Hasifisch hatte mal zugesagt, ist ja nun leider ausgefallen (auf diesem Wege gute Besserung!). Könntst Du da was übernehmen?
Für die Zugvielfahrer; es gibt so kleine Drahtaufrollschlösser (z.B. Knog), leicht und für sowas und Pausen vor der Wirtschaft ideal.


----------



## Sm0kiT (18. Juni 2012)

Ich werde dieses Wochenende sicherlich 1-2 längere Touren machen, je nach dem wie das Wetter ist.

Ich fahre allerdings mehr Forstautobahn als Stiege bzw. technische Trails. Wer also mehr Lust auf sowas hat einfach melden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juni 2012)

Wollen bergab schon technisch fahren, so wie Hasifischs Anradeltour am 30. April, nur ein bissl länger, ca. 50 km bei 1500 hm pro Tag.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Juni 2012)

Ich muss das mal wieder rauslassen:


Viel Spaß allen!
Heilungsprozess bei mir sieht gut aus, morgen schau ich mal beim Chirurgen zur Nachuntersuchung vorbei. Die OP-Narbe sieht man nur noch, wenn ich mit dem Finger drauf zeige...


----------



## AlexR (18. Juni 2012)

Ich kann leider nicht . Die üblichen verdächtigen Wege findet man aber auch ohne Guide  Ist ja sehr konzentriert in der Gegend. Unbedingt den kleinen Rennweg fahren.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juni 2012)

Den kenne ich ja auch und der steht ja auch wieder auf der Liste. Unser Problem ist u.a. die schönen Abfahrten geschickt zu verbinden.
Um den Eckerstausee solls auch nett sein bzw. wollten wir mal in Richtung Wurmberg (Ulmerweg...) sehen, da kenn ich kaum was. Hasifischs Tour war schön flüssig, das kriege ich so nicht hin. Daher würden wir gerne Führungsarbeit an Ortskundige abgeben.


----------



## fm7775 (18. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wollen bergab schon technisch fahren, so wie Hasifischs Anradeltour am 30. April, nur ein bissl länger, ca. 50 km bei 1500 hm pro Tag.



1. ich bin kein Klugshiter, aber war doch der 31.03.2012

2. GPS-fähiges Handy vorhanden. dann empfehle ich die App komoot für Android. Karte für ganz Deutschland holen 30 EUR und den gpx-Track draufladen und abfahren http://www.bikemap.net/route/160372...ng=10.706694999999&zoom=12&maptype=ts_terrain

P.S. Komoot hat ein echtes Navisystem. Die Tour habe ich mich führen lassen http://www.komoot.de/tour/teufelsberg/t257977



Ansonsten zur Strecke. Wie am 31.03.2012 erst mal an den Bahngleisen hoch bis Spinne. Dann nach Schierke, Wurmbergstieg, dann Beerenstieg, dann nach Drei Annen zur Erbsensuppe, wieder zur Spinne, dann Pfarrstieg, Alte Bobbahn, wieder Beerenstieg (Mittelteil) und dann zur kleinen Renne runter nach WR. 

Ich werde am Samstag nicht mitkönnen. Stehe früh auf, das Rad bleibt aber nicht stehen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juni 2012)

Danke, kriegen wir so hin.
Ja, Datum stimmt natürlich.
Habe nix zum Track einlesen und bin zugegebenermaßen auch mehr der Karten-Heini.
Macht mir mehr Spaß so zu planen (Vorfreude) und man lernt die Gegend doch besser kennen. Ist wie beim Navi: Du kommst gut an, weißt aber nicht wo Du langgefahren bist.


----------



## AlexR (18. Juni 2012)

Der Trail vom Eckersprung zu Stausee ist echt sehr schick. Richtung Ilsenburg gibt es noch den Magedburger Weg (sehr gut) und den Butterstieg (Zumindest das was ich kenne).

Da wird es aber mit 50KM und 1500 HM knapp das von WR aus zu schaffen. Dann vielleicht mit dem Zug nach Ilsenburg und von dort aus starten. Es würde sich auch anbieten mit der HSB nach Schierke zu fahren. Kosten glaube 8 und Fahrradwagen ist vorhanden.

Ich habe hier paar Tracks von mir:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=femuidtkoyjvclsk Das ist über den Eckersprung. Den Weg über den Brocken kann man weglassen und dann den Gelben Brink fahren. Das ist aber immer noch ziemlich steil da hoch.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jrcbtdtjdysbquyx Auch hier Brocken weglassen dafür wer es kann den oberen Teil des Eckerlochstiegs fahren. (S3-S4) Da allerdings auf die Wanderer achten. Ich hatte bis jetzt immer Glück soll aber sehr voll werden.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qmeecmnorlblltgz Ilsenburg Magedburger Weg - Butterstieg (unbedingt andersherum fahren als im Track) Eckersprung - Ilsenfälle.
Ilsenfälle sind auch spaßig aber hier auch das Wandererproblem.


Die Touren sind alle Trailoptimiert. Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juni 2012)

Danke schön, sehe mir die Strecken mal in Ruhe an.
Magdeburger Weg & Co. kenne ich ein wenig und möchte auch gerne wieder hin, wird aber eine eigene Geschichte. Sprengt mir doch das WE, da schau ich doch lieber in die Ilsenburger Ecke nebst Eckerstausee. Bei Fragen melde ich mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (18. Juni 2012)

Magdeburger Weg & Co passen eigentlich recht gut zum Eckerstausse. Wenn ihr mit dem Auto da seit könntet ihr zum Torfhaus fahren und von dort die genannten Sachen anfahren.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Nothing85 (18. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin auch nicht so ortskundig wie manche vermuten fahr auch erst seit kurzem. Den Magdeburger Weg sind wir letztes WE hochgewandert (mit Rad^^), weil es einfach der kürzeste Weg zum Parkplatz beim Torfhaus war nach einer echt anstrengenden Tour. Einige Stellen sind da sehr speziell und ich wüsste nicht ob ich das fahren könnte. Aber egal...wie gesagt würde am Sonntag gern fahren und kenn mich auch nicht so aus evtl. fahr ich dann einfach (wenn ich es denn alles finde ) das von der Tour ab Schierke Wurmbergstieg, Beerenstieg und so...war auch sehr nett


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Juni 2012)

@fm7775: Deine Pfingstsonntagstour sieht ganz gut aus, die werde ich mit verwursten.
Lohnt sich der Wurmbergstieg, oder ist im Zweifel eher der Höllenstieg zu fahren?
@AlexR: da wir in WR eine Unterkunft haben, wollten wir mal nicht mit dem Auto fahren, sondern uns gleich auf die Räder werfen. Da nehme ich lieber mal 'ne Übernachtung in Braunlage. Brocken muss nicht sein, ist technisch nicht interessant, Eckerlochstieg wäre toll, kann man aber (denke ich ) nur früh oder abends fahren, solche Aggro-Rentner wie dort habe ich selten erlebt.
Werde mal versuchen, Deine WR-Eckerstausee-Runde ohne Brocken nachzufahren.


----------



## fm7775 (19. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @fm7775: Deine Pfingstsonntagstour sieht ganz gut aus, die werde ich mit verwursten.
> Lohnt sich der Wurmbergstieg, oder ist im Zweifel eher der Höllenstieg zu fahren?


 
Höllenstieg kenne ich noch nicht, aber Wurmbergstieg ist super. Man hat zwar ne 18% Rampe auf dem Kolonnenweg, aber die Abfahrt wahr schon  .

Das hatte ich eigentlich am Samstag vor: 

Früh um 03:00 in Magdeburg los zur ADFC Magdeburger Lerchentour. Also zu einem Berg und dort den Sonnenaufgang geniessen. Das habe ich heute aber schonmal gemacht, da die Wetterfrösche eine klare Nacht vorher gesagt hatten. Die GoPro aufgeladen, neue Karte rein und um 02:45  gings heute morgen los. 1,5h fahren und alles aufbauen. Ich hoffe die Bilder sind was geworden. 

Das Handyfoto ist schon einmal viel versprechend. 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=312489515507290 

und dann gings nach Magdeburg, zum Bäcker (kurz warten, bis der aufmacht) 

Ab ins Büro, duschen und umziehen. 

Also wenn die Bilder gut sind, fahre ich am Samstag im Harz und komme mit.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Juni 2012)

Also Sa. Schicke Dir 'ne PN mit meiner Handynummer für alle Fälle.


----------



## micha.qlb (19. Juni 2012)

RR...ich werfe mal als Idee in den Raum, von Bad Harzburg aus zu starten und Richtung Ilsenburg/WR zu fahren um dort zu übernachten und am nächsten Tag in Bad harzburg  die Tour zu beenden.

Vorher, auf dem Weg nach BH, in WR anhalten und Klamotten in geeignete Unterkunft packen.

So erhält man einen großen Wirkungskreis und muss nüscht doppelt fahren

(anders rum geht auch)


----------



## AlexR (19. Juni 2012)

Ja der Brocken lohnt nicht. Eckerlochstieg würde ich Sonntags machen. Da ist gefühlt immer nur die Hälfte im Harz unterwegs. Der untere Teil geht eigentlich im oberen ist meist mehr los aber da trägt man eh 50% der Zeit .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Juni 2012)

@micha.qlb: da wir bis auf Umkreis Hohnekamm und Renne runter hier fast nix kennen, wollten wir diesmal wirklich nur die örtlichen Klassiker (mit Wurmberg und Eckerstausee als Grenzen) abfahren. Später soll da auch mehr draus werden.
@AlexR: wie weit geht bei Dir der "obere Teil", wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll gleich weiter unten reinzufahren (Bahnparallelweg)?


----------



## Luk00r (19. Juni 2012)

prinzipiell ists schon sinvoller über den Bahnparallelweg in den Eckerlochstieg einzufahren.
Eckerlochstieg, oben:
Für die Wanderer ist das schon nervig, wenn da 6 Biker kommen, einer oder 2 sind da eher zu verkraften. Der obere Teil ist auch enger als der untere Teil.
Ihr könnt ja euern Spezi (der René war das, oder?) das obere Stück mal fahren lassen -  damit er seine Schoner nicht umsonst mitnimmt  - ich glaub der hätte da durchaus Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (19. Juni 2012)

ja das versteh ich. Ich versuche ja auch immer neue Wege zu finden (und stell mich meist ziemlich glatt dabei an)...so richtig Fluss kommt da nicht auf. Nen Guide ist da schon von Vorteil.

btw. Wenn ihr um den Eckerstausee fahrt seid ihr auh fast in BH 

Eckerloch würde ich vom Bahnparallelweg aus einsteigen. Weiter oben gibts m.E. nur noch den Einstieg von der Brockenstraße aus und ich würde das Stück mal als "anstrengend" deklarieren


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Tipps. Also falls Eckerloch, dann nur den unteren Teil. Und oben ein andermal, ist ja nicht so, daß wir dann nur Schotter fahren.
Ja, Renè ist der Hüpfer, aber im Felsgerümpel ist er auch nicht viel geschickter als wir.
Das Stück vor dem Gasthaus steinerne Renne haben andere Hallenser gemacht, er noch (!) nicht.
Muss aber weiter nerven: Höllenstieg wegen umgefallener Bäume erst ab Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg, ist das so arg? Oder doch besser komplett?   Danke!!!!!


----------



## Luk00r (19. Juni 2012)

> Muss aber weiter nerven: Höllenstieg wegen umgefallener Bäume erst ab Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg, ist das so arg? Oder doch besser komplett? Danke!!!!!


Oben lohnt nicht, kann man machen wenn man sowieso oben ist, aber extra für das obere Stück hochfahren lohnt nicht - zu viele Bäume quer.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (19. Juni 2012)

Noch ne Idee,wenn mann von Wernigerode startet:

Von Wr aus die HSB  bis Schierke.

Von dort die Klassiker, über die Spinne und Erdbeerkopf bis Alte Bobbahn( wenn mans braucht) Pfarrstieg und der davor, auf meiner Papierkarte als MTB 2 markiert machen mir mehr Spass. Pfarrstieg geht von Flowig bis sehr verblockt, ne nachdem, wie weit man runter fährt. MTB 2 eher flowig mit leichtem Rumpeln.

Von da könnte man zum Hohnekamm mit den schicken Trails.

Höllenstieg von ganz oben find ich schon gut, zwei !! querliegende Bäume machen mich da nicht an. Ist so schön steil und wurzelig, ab Forstmeister Sietzweg dann verblockt.

Allerdings geb ich auch ganz leise zu, dass ich fürs ganz rauf Kurbeln nicht die Kondition mitbring (Trainingsfauler, untergrosser Flachländer mit Liftverwöhnung)

So ne Tour wie gerade beschrieben hat mit zweimal Dampfshuttel dann ca 40 KM 700 Hochmeter und 1500 Runtermeter, davon aber leider 200 auf Asphalt, Brockenbahnhof bis Brockenkinder. Das könnte man über Zeterklippen und Hohnekamm mehr Trails fahren durchaus noch aufpeppen.

Auskommen würde man in Wernigerode über Kleine Renne.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Juni 2012)

Ne, HSB ist nicht. Haben wir früher (als viele von uns nur dicke Bergabräder hatten) öfter gemacht. Aber der Bahnparallelweg fährt sich so schön und flott und bis zur Spinne ist es dann auch nicht mehr weit. Man spart mit der Bahn etwas Kraft, aber keine Zeit.
Deinen Tourenvorschlag schaue ich morgen mal in Ruhe an, aber schon mal besten Dank dafür!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Juni 2012)

Ich nerve mal weiter. Will den Höllenstieg und dann zum Eckerstausee fahren, also nördlich vom Brocken. Wie gehts da am besten, d.h. rumplige Wege (nicht unbedingt berghoch), prima Aussicht.... .
Auf euren Aufzeichnungen sehe ich euch nur den Pionierweg am Eckerstausee fahren. Lt. Karte müsste da mehr drin sein, wie ist z.B. der Weg von der Rangerstation Scharfensteinklippe Richtung Süden, dann im spitzen Winkel zurück und dann auf den Pionierweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (20. Juni 2012)

Ok jetzt musste ich erstmal ne Weile suchen um den Weg zu finden . Das müsste ein normaler Forstweg sein. Nix mit rumpeln. Vom Höllenstieg zur Eckertalsperre gibt es glaube ich keinen schönen Weg. Richtung Eckertalsperre ist mir nur der Pionierweg von Eckersprung aus bekannt. 

Westlich am Eckerstausee ist es auch ganz hübsch aber in der Ebene und ohne Gefälle. Sonst ist da nix.

Imho lässt sich die Eckertalsperre am besten von Schierke aus über die Sanbrinkstraße anfahren und dann den Pionierweg runter. Das Lohnt. Der Trail ist ziemlich abwechlungsreich und für Harz Verhältnisse ziemlich lang.

Vielleicht kennt sich jemand in der Ecke besser aus. Ich war da noch nicht so oft um jeden Weg zu kennen.


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Juni 2012)

auf dem Pionierweg würde ich noch links einen Abstecher zum Ski-Denkmal machen..der kurze Trail dort runter wieder zum Pionierweg ist recht spassig wie ich finde....was anderes fällt mir dort auch nicht ein...alles andere geht weiter richtung Bad Harzburg


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2012)

Danke. Langsam verstehe ich auch eure Aufzeichnungen etwas besser. Habe jetzt'ne Idee. Hoffentlich reicht die Kondition, habe seit 5 Wochen kaum auf dem Rad gesessen.
@fm7775: wie lang ist eigentlich der Wurmbergstieg? Du biegst mal rechts auf den Gestellweg, um dann um die Schnarcherklippen herum nach Schierke zu fahren. Ginge es auch anders oder ist das die schönste Variante?


----------



## micha.qlb (21. Juni 2012)

ich häng mich mal rein. Ich kenne den Wurmbergstieg nicht, aber die Schnarcherklippen. Dort kann man schön nach Schierke runterrumpeln. Wenn man sich dort unten dann rechts hält fährt man noch einen kurzen Trail mit zwei (glaub ich) coolen Spitzkehren...man kommt an einer Brücke über die Bode raus und kann dort auf der rechten Seite flowig nach Elend rollen und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch nach Schierke ... so als Option 

achso und zur Frage... andersrum machts glaube keinen Sinn, weil dann Schieben angesagt ist


----------



## fm7775 (21. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @fm7775: wie lang ist eigentlich der Wurmbergstieg? Du biegst mal rechts auf den Gestellweg, um dann um die Schnarcherklippen herum nach Schierke zu fahren. Ginge es auch anders oder ist das die schönste Variante?


 
keine Ahnung. Bei dieser Tour waren wir 10 Mann, Hasifisch, Eyk(der war auch bei der Eröffnung bei), 4 von außerhalb, nothing85, Marcus, flyingscot und ich. Ich kannte den Weg vorher nicht. Tourenführer war Eyk bzw. flyingscot. Ich würde aber alles wieder finden. bzw. den Track auf mein GPS-Gerät abspeichern und abfahren. 

micha beschreibt den Weg genau. Hier sind 2 Spitzkehren hinter der Schnarchenklippe danach geht es easy wieder das Elendstal hoch( An der kalten Bode).

P.S. Mein Frühaufstehen am Dienstag hat sich gelohnt. Konnte gestern das Video machen. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCVqAQWi9W4&feature=plcp"]Teufelsberg - Sonnenaufgang      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juni 2012)

Von den Schnarcherklippen geht der Trail runter zum Elendstal. Sind sogar ein paar Serpentinen mehr, glaube ich. Sehr schöner Weg, aber nicht sehr lang.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2012)

Danke, somit ist dieses Stückchen auch fertig geplant. Ich denke, Elend werden wir auch mitnehmen, der Weg an der Bode ist nett zu fahren und sollte nach diesem Wetter schön matschig sein.
@micha.qlb: mit anders meinte ich andere Wege und nicht andersherum, so komisch bin ich dann doch nicht drauf


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> @micha.qlb: mit anders meinte ich andere Wege und nicht andersherum, so komisch bin ich dann doch nicht drauf



Ich glaube irgendwer von den Leuten, die hier unterwegs sind, ist mal den Beerenstieg falsch herum "gefahren"...aber nicht mit Absicht...


----------



## micha.qlb (21. Juni 2012)

@ RR ja ...hätt ja sein können   
nee das habe ich dann doch falsch verstanden. Man könnte noch einen Haken schlagen ..also nicht den Wurmbergstieg runter sondern den Singletrail (den ich auch nicht kenne) Richtung Braunlage ...dann unten ein Stück auf dem Glashüttenweg bis zur B27. Dort am Gedenkstein auf der linken Seite kann man den harzer Hexenstieg Richtung Elend fahren (Wurzeltrail Berg hoch...aber gut fahrbar) und über Ulmer Weg, kleines Stück Kolonnenweg zu den Scherstorklippen und danach Schnarcherklippen. 

Beerenstieg bin ich letztens auch hochgelatscht...kamen voll die Gestalten mit "uniform" runter....hatte voll Schiss....stellten sich aber als wandernde St. Pauli fans heraus ...nett gegrüßt und weiter gewandert 


bin mal gespannt auf das Endresultat...die Tour würde ich glaube gern mal nachfahren wollen. Ich muss dieses WE ins anrainende Ausland (Thüringen)...s Bike kommt aber mit


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2012)

@micha.qlb: muss mal in die Karte gucken, ob ich das so finde. Und ob wir das dann so fahren....? Wir haben auch nicht ewig Zeit (und Kondition). Wäre dann aber ein Anlass für die nächste Tour. 
Möchte die Tour schon gerne aufzeichnen, aber mein kleines Garmin reicht immer nur für 'ne kurze Runde von max. 3,5 h. Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand ein geeignetes Handy mit. Ob wir das dann auch veröffentlichen, ist eine andere Sache. Beerenstieg berghoch oder so müsst ihr ja nicht unbedingt wissen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (21. Juni 2012)

mein gps dingens nimmt 20h auf. Die Uhr 7,5h  sollte reichen. wann? 09:00 am Bahnhof WR


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2012)

Wann wärst Du nun dabei, Sonntag? Treffpunkt wäre an beiden Tagen jeweils 9.45 Uhr am Parkplatz Harzhochschule.


----------



## fm7775 (21. Juni 2012)

Samstag. Komme mit dem Zug von Oschersleben 09:17.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2012)

O.k., für Sa. ist geplant: WR-Drei Annen-Spinne-Pfarrstieg-Schierke-Sandbrink-Pionierweg-Rangerstation Scharfensteinklippe-Stempelsbuche-Bremer Hütte-(evtl. Brockenkinder-Höllenstieg)-Beerenstieg-Kleine Renne-WR. Bringe Zeit mit, wir lassen es ruhig angehen, wollen nicht auf dem Beerenstieg vor Kraftlosigkeit nur am Boden rumrollen.
Bis dann    Marc


----------



## AlexR (21. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> O.k., für Sa. ist geplant: WR-Drei Annen-Spinne-Pfarrstieg-Schierke-Sandbrink-Pionierweg-Rangerstation Scharfensteinklippe-Stempelsbuche-Bremer Hütte-(evtl. Brockenkinder-Höllenstieg)-Beerenstieg-Kleine Renne-WR. Bringe Zeit mit, wir lassen es ruhig angehen, wollen nicht auf dem Beerenstieg vor Kraftlosigkeit nur am Boden rumrollen.
> Bis dann    Marc



Das wird echt ne lange Tour. Da werdet ihr sicher bei 1800 Hm bis 2000 Hm rauskommen. Ist der Bremerweg Richtung Bremer Hütte ein Trail?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2012)

Da wir 'ne Unterkunft in WR und somit Zeit haben, wird das hoffentlich kein Problem mit der Länge. Den Weg von der Bremer Hütte bis zur Stempelsbuche bin ich jetzt schon zweimal gelaufen und jedesmal kam er mir lustig vor, mäßig steinig und eine Kante von einem halben Meter. Ist keine Reise wert (ist auch nur kurz), aber wenn man schon mal da ist...


----------



## AlexR (21. Juni 2012)

Danach den Gelben Brink hoch zum Brockenbett? Der ist am Anfnag echt fies steil. Der haut da am Ende nochmal richtig rein .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juni 2012)

Habe eigentlich nur Deine Tour vom 29.April geklaut und eine Brocken-Nord-Umfahrung drangebastelt.


----------



## karlderFrosch (21. Juni 2012)

habt ihr vom brocken runter z.b. nach schierke eine schöne strecke, am besten gps karte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (21. Juni 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Das wird echt ne lange Tour. Da werdet ihr sicher bei 1800 Hm bis 2000 Hm rauskommen. Ist der Bremerweg Richtung Bremer Hütte ein Trail?



ja ist er, ich habe zwar ein Video vom Bremer Weg, aber gerade nicht hier. Bin bei meiner Mutter und versuche die Sat-Anlage einzustellen, aber jetzt wirds dunkel und ich bekomms nicht hin. Muss wohl morgen ein Techniker ran. 


Bei Youtube gibt es ein Video. Der Trail ist sauber zu fahren. Ich habe da neulich 18 Mann hochfahren sehen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiBlQqgRrd0"]Downhill Harz GoPro      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## downhillsau (21. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> O.k., für Sa. ist geplant: WR-Drei Annen-Spinne-Pfarrstieg-Schierke-Sandbrink-Pionierweg-Rangerstation Scharfensteinklippe-Stempelsbuche-Bremer Hütte-(evtl. Brockenkinder-Höllenstieg)-Beerenstieg-Kleine Renne-WR. Bringe Zeit mit, wir lassen es ruhig angehen, wollen nicht auf dem Beerenstieg vor Kraftlosigkeit nur am Boden rumrollen.
> Bis dann    Marc



Das wird sicher ne sehr schöne und auch anstrengende Tour. Was ich noch empfehlen kann, ist von der Bremer Hütte wieder hoch zur Stempelsbuche und rüber zum Schindelstieg. Diesen flowigen trail runter bis auf den Weg und dann rechts hoch zum Molkenhausstern und über Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg zum Höllenstieg. Der macht übrigens weiter oben echt keinen Spaß. Da könnten wir uns mal mit ner Kettensäge verabreden..Trailpflege sozusagen.

Viel Spaß. Ich würde ja auch mitkommen, bin aber bei der Mad East Enduro zu Gange


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Juni 2012)

Der Schindelstieg hat mich auf der Karte auch schon neugierig gemacht, aber vermutlich wird es mit unserer Kondition irgendwann dan doch eng werden. Aber der bietet sich natürlich an, ihn mal in voller Länge abzufahren, wenn man eh einen Haps im Gasthaus Plessenburg (Milchreis?) essen will. Mad East hatte ich eigentlich auch vor, aber ich habe nur dieses eine Wochenende, da fahre ich doch lieber in den Harz.


----------



## Sm0kiT (22. Juni 2012)

Ihr seid ja alle anscheinend mehr auf Downhill / technische Trails aus (was nicht so mein Fall ist) - gibt es hier jemanden, der dieses WE mehr Bock auf 'ne Tour mehr Richtung Enduro / Forstautobahn hat?

P.S.: Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass ich nicht auch gerne flowige Trails fahre - nur halt nichts anspruchsvolles^^ (habe auch gar nicht das passende Bike für sowas)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Juni 2012)

Bei den technischen Strecken um WR ist die Besetzung des Forums ja auch kein Wunder. Ehe Du allein fährst, kommst Du einfach bei uns mit. Den meisten Teil der Tour fährt man leider eh Berg auf (zeitlich gesehen) und nicht alle Abfahrten werden heftig. Zur Tour Ende März hat sich auch mal die Truppe geteilt.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juni 2012)

Ähhhh...also ich sehe das, was wir machen, eigentlich als klassisches Enduro...hoch keulen, um gepflegt runter zu kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Der Schindelstieg hat mich auf der Karte auch schon neugierig gemacht, aber vermutlich wird es mit unserer Kondition irgendwann dan doch eng werden. Aber der bietet sich natürlich an, ihn mal in voller Länge abzufahren, wenn man eh einen Haps im Gasthaus Plessenburg (Milchreis?) essen will. Mad East hatte ich eigentlich auch vor, aber ich habe nur dieses eine Wochenende, da fahre ich doch lieber in den Harz.



Der Schindelstieg ist relativ kurz, aber sehr flowig. Bin dort mal unwissenderweise runter, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Der Trail macht Spass ;-)


----------



## Sm0kiT (22. Juni 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ähhhh...also ich sehe das, was wir machen, eigentlich als klassisches Enduro...hoch keulen, um gepflegt runter zu kommen...



Da haste natürlich vollkommen recht, deswegen hab ja auch "/" Forstautobahn geschrieben^^ - worauf ich hinaus will damit ist, dass ich keine technisch anspruchsvollen Trails fahre.

Wie dem auch sei, ich werde morgen einfach mal beim Treffpunkt vorbeischauen. Ich wohne eh nur 5min von der Hochschule entfernt.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juni 2012)

Sm0kiT schrieb:


> ....worauf ich hinaus will damit ist, dass ich keine technisch anspruchsvollen Trails fahre...



Aber genau das isses doch, was den Harz so genial macht


----------



## jaamaa (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte von Euch auch mal ein wenig Hilfe bei der Planung für die nächste Harztour (Wurmbergstg.>Schierke>Brockenstr. hoch>Höllenstg.>Beerenstg.>Pfarrstg.>Bobbahn nach Elend>Kukkis>Braunl.). 
Eigentlich ist die Strecke klar, da ich sie vor ein paar Wochen schon gefahren bin, würde aber ein paar Sachen ändern. Deshalb mal ein paar Fragen...

-Den Höllenstg. unten angekommen sind wir links auf der Molkenhaus Chaussee, dann weiter auf dem den Forstmeister Sietz Weg und im weiteren Verlauf den Höllenstg. wieder querend  Richtung Leistenklippe. Würde nun lieber rechts über den Treppenstg. hoch. Ist die zu empfehlen oder zu anstrengend?

-Ich möchte diesmal auch die Steinerne Renne mitnehmen. Außerdem soll ja das Lokal zum Durstlöchen ganz nett sein.
Gedacht hatte ich entweder nach dem Höllenstg. zur Renne oder nach dem Beerenstg. über den Ottofelsen und dann den Trail zur Renne. Welche Variante ist besser zu fahren und wie geht es dann zurück Richtung Glashüttenweg?

-Damit nicht nur der Glashüttenweg zum Pfarrstg. gefahren wird, wollte ich über den von Eichendorfstg. hoch, an Hohnekopf und Bärenklippe vorbei und den Moorstg runter. Macht das Sinn und ist der Moorstg. fahrbar?

VG j


----------



## fm7775 (24. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bräuchte von Euch auch mal ein wenig Hilfe bei der Planung für die nächste Harztour (Wurmbergstg.>Schierke>Brockenstr. hoch>Höllenstg.>Beerenstg.>Pfarrstg.>Bobbahn nach Elend>Kukkis>Braunl.).
> Eigentlich ist die Strecke klar, da ich sie vor ein paar Wochen schon gefahren bin, würde aber ein paar Sachen ändern. Deshalb mal ein paar Fragen...
> 
> ...


 
zeichne mal bitte ein wie ihr gefahren seid. Irgendwie habe ich da ein Knoten im Auge, wenn ich den Weg fahre wie Du beschrieben hast.

Wir sind gestern ähnlich gefahren. 

www.bikemap.net/route/1661493

auf dem Video müsste der Pfarrstieg und der Höllenstieg zu sehen sein

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fOtnm5GqcU&feature=player_embedded"]MTB Trails um Schierke.mp4      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2012)

Nettes Video


----------



## Nothing85 (24. Juni 2012)

@ fm7775: Hast du auch noch ein bisschen Videomaterial von der Tour wo ich mit war???


----------



## karlderFrosch (24. Juni 2012)

schönes Video.
Seit ihr von wernigerode aus mit dem Zug nach Schierke?


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bräuchte von Euch auch mal ein wenig Hilfe bei der Planung für die nächste Harztour (Wurmbergstg.>Schierke>Brockenstr. hoch>Höllenstg.>Beerenstg.>Pfarrstg.>Bobbahn nach Elend>Kukkis>Braunl.)...



"Bobbahn nach Elend" sagt mir nix.
Wenn ihr aber vom Pfarrstieg runter seit (also wieder in Schierke) fahrt ihr am besten noch zu den Schnarcherklippen und von dort über den exorbitant schönen Trail durch das Elendstal nach Elend - würde ich vorschlagen.



jaamaa schrieb:


> -Den Höllenstg. unten angekommen sind wir links auf der Molkenhaus Chaussee, dann weiter auf dem den Forstmeister Sietz Weg und im weiteren Verlauf den Höllenstg. wieder querend  Richtung Leistenklippe. Würde nun lieber rechts über den Treppenstg. hoch. Ist die zu empfehlen oder zu anstrengend?



Oh mein Gott - sinnlose Vernichtung von Höhenmetern...
Ihr fahrt den Höllenstieg bis zur zweiten Querung - das ist da, wo die recht schwierige Ausfahrt auf den Querweg ist und haltet euch einfach rechts. Das ist bereit der "Sietz". Nach einem kurzen Stück hoch und wieder runter kommt ihr an eine Kreuzung, wo es links hoch vorbei am Treppenstieg und der Höllenklippe auf den Hohnekamm geht.



jaamaa schrieb:


> -Ich möchte diesmal auch die Steinerne Renne mitnehmen. Außerdem soll ja das Lokal zum Durstlöchen ganz nett sein.
> Gedacht hatte ich entweder nach dem Höllenstg. zur Renne oder nach dem Beerenstg. über den Ottofelsen und dann den Trail zur Renne. Welche Variante ist besser zu fahren und wie geht es dann zurück Richtung Glashüttenweg?



Kann man beides machen.
Was meinst du mit "Steinerne Renne"? Das Gasthaus, den fast nur für Trialfahrer möglichen Wanderweg an der Steinernen Renne oder den Trail an der kleinen Renne?



jaamaa schrieb:


> -Damit nicht nur der Glashüttenweg zum Pfarrstg. gefahren wird, wollte ich über den von Eichendorfstg. hoch, an Hohnekopf und Bärenklippe vorbei und den Moorstg runter. Macht das Sinn und ist der Moorstg. fahrbar?
> 
> VG j



Das macht m.E. keinen Sinn. Der Eichendorff geht nur bis zum ehemaligen Skihang, der Anstieg dann hoch auf den Hohnekamm ist der bösartigste von allen und verbrennt viele Energie, die dann vielleicht beim Abfahren fehlt. Der beste Weg hoch ist m.E. der oben erwähnte "hintenrum" an der Höllenklippe vorbei, auf dem Hohnekamm zurück (schönes technisches Fahren) und dann den Trail der Wahl runter. Der Moorstieg ist für technisch  versierte Fahrer gut zu meistern, hat nur wenige wirklich kniffligere Stellen.


----------



## fm7775 (25. Juni 2012)

karlderFrosch schrieb:


> schönes Video.
> Seit ihr von wernigerode aus mit dem Zug nach Schierke?


 
das Video ist nicht von uns, aber zeigt in etwa die zu letzt beschriebenen Strecken: Höllenstieg und Pfarrstieg. Mehr erkenne ich im Video nicht.

Ich bin mit dem Zug nach Schierke, der Rest ist von WR den Bahnparallelweg hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (25. Juni 2012)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort 




Hasifisch schrieb:


> "Bobbahn nach Elend" sagt mir nix.
> Wenn ihr aber vom Pfarrstieg runter seit (also wieder in Schierke) fahrt ihr am besten noch zu den Schnarcherklippen und von dort über den exorbitant schönen Trail durch das Elendstal nach Elend - würde ich vorschlagen.



Sorry, meinte nicht Bobbahn sondern Alte Rodelbahn. Ist schön flowig gewesen. Geht der Trail den du meinst über den Barenberg runter und was erwartet mich , wenn ich ihn fahre?



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott - sinnlose Vernichtung von Höhenmetern...
> Ihr fahrt den Höllenstieg bis zur zweiten Querung - das ist da, wo die recht schwierige Ausfahrt auf den Querweg ist und haltet euch einfach rechts. Das ist bereit der "Sietz". Nach einem kurzen Stück hoch und wieder runter kommt ihr an eine Kreuzung, wo es links hoch vorbei am Treppenstieg und der Höllenklippe auf den Hohnekamm geht.



Ja, war schon ein ordentliches Stück vom Ende des Höllenstiegs wieder hoch. An diese schwierige Ausfahrt kann ich mich noch erinnern, weiß aber nicht mehr welchem Abschnitt ich sie zuordnen soll. Der obere erste Teil war ja der mit den querliegenden Bäumen, dann gab es noch einen Teil mit fetten Steinen zum drüber ballern. Aber sonst kann ich mich an nichts erinnern... war wohl damals im Glückshormonrausch 
Wenn ich aber nach der zweiten Querung raus fahre, bin ich doch eigentlich schon auf dem Victor von Scheffel Weg. Der Forstmeister Sietz kommt doch schon nach der Ersten Querung. Oder bring ich da was durcheinander? Nicht das ich das Beste verpasse. Aber diese Variante würde ne Menge Zeit und Kraft sparen.




Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kann man beides machen.
> Was meinst du mit "Steinerne Renne"? Das Gasthaus, den fast nur für Trialfahrer möglichen Wanderweg an der Steinernen Renne oder den Trail an der kleinen Renne?


Ich meinte das Gasthaus und den sehr schwierigen Trail. Ich weiß was mich da erwartet, aber anschauen muß ich mir das mal. Langsam rantasten, also nur mal gucken 
Kleine Renne sagt mir nichts, wäre aber auch Interessant wenn es auf dem Weg liegt. Wo finde ich diesen Trail?





Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das macht m.E. keinen Sinn. Der Eichendorff geht nur bis zum ehemaligen Skihang, der Anstieg dann hoch auf den Hohnekamm ist der bösartigste von allen und verbrennt viele Energie, die dann vielleicht beim Abfahren fehlt. Der beste Weg hoch ist m.E. der oben erwähnte "hintenrum" an der Höllenklippe vorbei, auf dem Hohnekamm zurück (schönes technisches Fahren) und dann den Trail der Wahl runter. Der Moorstieg ist für technisch  versierte Fahrer gut zu meistern, hat nur wenige wirklich kniffligere Stellen.


OK, Skihang habe ich gesehen, muß ich nicht haben. Dann würde ich aus Richtung Renne kommend über den Treppenstieg hoch an der Höllenklippe vorbei und Moorstieg runter. Oder wo würdest du runter fahren, soll danach zum Pfarrstieg gehen?
Würden dann allerdings den Hohnekamm zweimal fahren. Haben vom Sietz-Weg erst ein Stück getragen, auf dem Kammweg war es aber wirklich ganz nett. Das ist doch dort, wo sich schon unzählige Pedal Pins und Kettenblätter in den Steinen verewigt haben ?

VG


----------



## fm7775 (25. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Der obere erste Teil war ja der mit den querliegenden Bäumen, dann gab es noch einen Teil mit fetten Steinen zum drüber ballern. Aber sonst kann ich mich an nichts erinnern... war wohl damals im Glückshormonrausch
> Wenn ich aber nach der zweiten Querung raus fahre, bin ich doch eigentlich schon auf dem Victor von Scheffel Weg. Der Forstmeister Sietz kommt doch schon nach der Ersten Querung. Oder bring ich da was durcheinander? Nicht das ich das Beste verpasse. Aber diese Variante würde ne Menge Zeit und Kraft sparen.


 Alles richtig, mein Video vom Samstag werde ich heute mal bearbeiten und posten



jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich meinte das Gasthaus und den sehr schwierigen Trail. Ich weiß was mich da erwartet, aber anschauen muß ich mir das mal. Langsam rantasten, also nur mal gucken
> Kleine Renne sagt mir nichts, wäre aber auch Interessant wenn es auf dem Weg liegt. Wo finde ich diesen Trail?


 Hinterm Gasthaus auf die Bielsteinchausee, vor der Kurve geht rechts ne Treppe runter, http://www.bikemap.net/route/1661493





jaamaa schrieb:


> OK, Skihang habe ich gesehen, muß ich nicht haben.
> Dann würde ich aus Richtung Renne kommend über den Treppenstieg hoch an der Höllenklippe vorbei und Moorstieg runter.


Wir sind auch schon mal von Osten auf den Hohnekamm. Fahren geht nicht, nur schieben. Nicht nochmal. Über Treppenstieg hoch an der Höllenklipper vorbei, würde ich auch nicht machen. Besser ist Oberer Hohneweg weiter und dann auf Glashüttenweg, Spinne, dort den rechten Weg in Richtung FM-Sietz-Weg und rechts auf den Trail hoch



jaamaa schrieb:


> Oder wo würdest du runter fahren, soll danach zum Pfarrstieg gehen?


Den würde ich immer zuerst fahren



jaamaa schrieb:


> Würden dann allerdings den Hohnekamm zweimal fahren.


warum nicht 


jaamaa schrieb:


> Haben vom Sietz-Weg erst ein Stück getragen,


Wo habt ihr den da getragen? Ab Ende Schindelstieg, an der Sonnenklippe vorbei, Querung Soldansweg zum Einstieg Hohnekamm sind es 283hm und 13% Steigung.


Achso super finde ich das hier vorher gefrag wird, wir haben am Samstag Spezialisten gesehen, die sind den Höllenstieg hochgefahren, bzw. wollte den hochfahren. Von ganz unten, eine Frauentruppe hatte den als Abkürzung genommen um vom Scheffelweg auf den Glashüttenweg zu kommen, auch nicht perfekt.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ...Sorry, meinte nicht Bobbahn sondern Alte Rodelbahn. Ist schön flowig gewesen. Geht der Trail den du meinst über den Barenberg runter und was erwartet mich , wenn ich ihn fahre?...



Ich kenne mich auf der Seite Schierkes namentlich nicht so aus - alles quasi immer "anonym" gefahren...
Aber von der Ecke Schnarcherklippen geht ein sehr schöner Trail runter in das Elendstal, flowig mit ein paar Serpentinen. Und dann das eigentliche Elendstal ist auch super. Technisch nicht schwer, aber schön.



jaamaa schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich aber nach der zweiten Querung raus fahre, bin ich doch eigentlich schon auf dem Victor von Scheffel Weg. Der Forstmeister Sietz kommt doch schon nach der Ersten Querung. Oder bring ich da was durcheinander? Nicht das ich das Beste verpasse. Aber diese Variante würde ne Menge Zeit und Kraft sparen....



Sorry, mein Fehler!
Das ist der Scheffel, nach einem Anstieg läuft der glaube ich mit dem Sietz zusammen.



jaamaa schrieb:


> ...Ich meinte das Gasthaus und den sehr schwierigen Trail. Ich weiß was mich da erwartet, aber anschauen muß ich mir das mal. Langsam rantasten, also nur mal gucken
> Kleine Renne sagt mir nichts, wäre aber auch Interessant wenn es auf dem Weg liegt. Wo finde ich diesen Trail?...



Siehe Franks Antwort über mir...
Kleine Renne ist einfach genial, unbedingt mal fahren. Aber man ist dann halt unten in WR.



jaamaa schrieb:


> ...OK, Skihang habe ich gesehen, muß ich nicht haben. Dann würde ich aus Richtung Renne kommend über den Treppenstieg hoch an der Höllenklippe vorbei und Moorstieg runter. Oder wo würdest du runter fahren, soll danach zum Pfarrstieg gehen?
> Würden dann allerdings den Hohnekamm zweimal fahren. Haben vom Sietz-Weg erst ein Stück getragen, auf dem Kammweg war es aber wirklich ganz nett. Das ist doch dort, wo sich schon unzählige Pedal Pins und Kettenblätter in den Steinen verewigt haben ?...



Wie Frank schon schrieb: Treppenstieg ist Murks, das ist Baumstämme klettern mit Bike...
Hohnekamm hat nicht weniger als (!) schöne Abfahrten, die man alle hintereinander fahren kann und danach Probleme hat, das debile Grinsen aus dem Gesicht zu massieren...

Übrigens gibt es seit gestern zwei Baumstämme weniger auf dem Höllenstieg...


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juni 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ...Achso super finde ich das hier vorher gefrag wird, wir haben am Samstag Spezialisten gesehen, die sind den Höllenstieg hochgefahren, bzw. wollte den hochfahren. Von ganz unten, eine Frauentruppe hatte den als Abkürzung genommen um vom Scheffelweg auf den Glashüttenweg zu kommen, auch nicht perfekt.



Spaß ist anders...


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juni 2012)

biste so oft mit dem Kettenblatt drüber bis sie halb waren?


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> biste so oft mit dem Kettenblatt drüber bis sie halb waren?



Edit
Ich fahre Hammerschmidt - da geht das nicht... 

Drei mir völlig unbekannte Personen  haben ca. ein Stunde, eine Handsäge und ordentlich Hebelkraft benötigt.
Ein Baum auf dem kleinen Trail von den Brockenkindern zum Höllenstieg ist plötzlich auch verschwunden...

Lesen hier zufällig auch die beiden Stevens-Biker vom Sonntag mit?


----------



## Birotarier (25. Juni 2012)

Ein Baum auf dem kleinen Trail von den Brockenkindern zum Höllenstieg ist plötzlich auch verschwunden...


... und wundersamer Weise kann man von der Zeterklippe auch wieder nach Norden hin durchgehend abfahren (wenn die großen Steine nicht wären!)


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juni 2012)

mit ner Handsäge  

haste auch Bilder von der Trauung?????


----------



## fm7775 (25. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> mit ner Handsäge
> 
> haste auch Bilder von der Trauung?????



Ich habe ein Video vom Samstag. Da sind die Bäume noch drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (25. Juni 2012)

Zwei der drei Täter habe ich noch kurz vor mir durch den Wald laufen sehen.
Hatte aber keine Zeit, den Jungs zu folgen, da ich lieber Bilder machen wollte.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juni 2012)

Also ich konnte erkennen, dass das Tatwerkzeug diesem hier frappierend ähnelte:
Waffe


----------



## jaamaa (25. Juni 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Den würde ich immer zuerst fahren


Komme ja aus Braunlage und will da auch wieder hin. Daher ist der Pfarrstieg zum Schluß dran



fm7775 schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr den da getragen? Ab Ende Schindelstieg, an der Sonnenklippe  vorbei, Querung Soldansweg zum Einstieg Hohnekamm sind es 283hm und 13%  Steigung.



Falsche Ecke. Ich meinte auf dem Forstmeier Sietz vom Höllenstieg kommend Richtung Spinne. Vor dem Moorstieg geht es links hoch zu dem Kammweg ( ich dachte das wäre der Hohnekamm???) Grenzklippe, Leistenklippe und zum Beerenstieg. Da hatten wir die Bikes geschultert




Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich auf der Seite Schierkes namentlich nicht so aus - alles quasi immer "anonym" gefahren...
> Aber von der Ecke Schnarcherklippen geht ein sehr schöner Trail runter in das Elendstal, flowig mit ein paar Serpentinen. Und dann das eigentliche Elendstal ist auch super. Technisch nicht schwer, aber schön.


Könntest du mir den Weg etwas genauer beschreiben




Hasifisch schrieb:


> Siehe Franks Antwort über mir...
> Kleine Renne ist einfach genial, unbedingt mal fahren. Aber man ist dann halt unten in WR.


Das kommt dann mal bei einer anderen Tour dran. Liegt hierfür etwas ungünstig. Dann würde ich mit der Bahn nach Schierke und die Hm nach WR runter



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wie Frank schon schrieb: Treppenstieg ist Murks, das ist Baumstämme klettern mit Bike...


Und den Treppenstieg runter? Sind einige letztens beim BR12 gefahren. Die Bilder sahen ganz nett aus.




Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...und danach Probleme hat, das debile Grinsen  aus dem Gesicht zu massieren...


Ja... das Problem mit dem Grinsen... hatten wir danach alle! Tagelang!!!

VG


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ....
> Könntest du mir den Weg etwas genauer beschreiben...



Ich bin das mal so gefahren und fand es sehr schön:






jaamaa schrieb:


> ....Und den Treppenstieg runter? Sind einige letztens beim BR12 gefahren. Die Bilder sahen ganz nett aus...



Vergiss den Treppenstieg. Der ist oben, direkt am Hohnekamm, eigentlich schön, aber auf Grund von ...zig kreuz und quer liegenden Bäumen nicht zu fahren. Und wenn dann die Bäume aufhören ist es nach unten raus nur noch Waldautobahn.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juni 2012)

Sind am WE unsere Tour gefahren, Dank nochmal an alle für die Hinweise. Habe aber die Sa.-Runde sicherheitshalber noch mal eingekürzt und den Eckerstausee weggelassen, siehe auch fm7775's Aufzeichnung (wir -7 Hallenser und SmOkiT- sind aber an der Harz-HS los). Pfarrstieg ist lustig, der anschließende Anstieg zu den Brockenkindern schwer, man darf ja wegen der Wanderer nicht schieben. Der Höllenstieg war überraschend verwurzelt, passend dazu regnete es natürlich. War aber ein großer Spaß und nicht so steil wie erwartet. Ein Überraschung war der Bremer Weg, den kann man ja sowas von durchballern! Der Boden super griffig, müsste auch bei Nässe kein Problem sein und auch die Kante wird einfach überfahren. Dieser Weg lohnt sich in jedem Fall, allerdings sollte man ihn an "Wandertagen" meiden, wir hatten mit nur einem ganz freundlichen Paar Glück.
Der Schindelstieg ist ein netter Weg, aber als Abfahrt kein Muss. Hat einen Gegenanstieg drin, wird aber durch die Landschaft versüsst. Das obere Ende des Schindelstiegs war ein sehr schmaler Pfad und nicht auf der Karte drauf, keine Ahnung, wo der wirklich beginnt. Ich wollte dann noch unbedingt den Beerenstieg fahren, von dieser sehr dummen Idee brachten die anderen mich zum Glück ab. Wir waren dann doch etwas fertig, Karlshaus (wird das noch bewirtschaftet?), Ottofelsen und das Stück am Gebohrten Stein vorbei machten noch Spaß, aber die eigentlich fluffige Kleine Renne wurde auf einmal zur Herausforderung, da ging nicht mehr viel. 
Am So. gabs 'ne Standartrunde WR-Drei Annen, Spinne, Pfarrstieg, Beerenstieg-Drei Annen und über Hasifischs Super-Single-Trail am Elversstein nach WR. Der Beerenstieg ist immer ein Höhepunkt, unser Spezi zeigte dann auch noch, wie man zwei große Steine im oberen Stück als Double springt! Die kleine Abfahrt von der Hütte am Skihang war überraschend sehr schnell und entsprechend lustig und Hasifischs Geheimtrail ab Elversstein auf Grund des gefahrenen Tempos grenzwertig, neben dem Weg ist teilweise sehr wenig Platz!
Im Gegensatz zu früher waren im oberen Bereich Beerenstieg und der kleinen Renne doch einige Stellen ziemlich zerfahren, wir haben auch viel mehr Leute als sonst getroffen, fast alle hatten ein Garmin o.ä. am Lenker. Vielleicht doch die etwas sensiblen Strecken nicht ins Netz stellen... .
Für einen bekennenden "Waldautobahnfahrer" hat sich SmOkiT wacker geschlagen, Dank auch an fm7775 für das geduldige Ertragen unserer mangelhaften Kondition, beim nächsten Mal sind wir besser drauf.


----------



## jaamaa (28. Juni 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich bin das mal so gefahren und fand es sehr schön:


Ja Danke. Werde ich so auch fahren. 

Zwei fragen hätte ich noch...

... lohnt es den Ottofelsen und den Trail von dort zur Renne (Lokal) mitzunehmen und ist dieser auch in beide Richtungen fahrbar?

... Wenn ich oben auf dem Hohnekamm bin, welchen Trail würdest du dann noch runter fahren (Beerenstieg hatte ich dann schon), Moorstieg oder gibt es noch was netteres?

Danke und vG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ... lohnt es den Ottofelsen und den Trail von dort zur Renne (Lokal) mitzunehmen und ist dieser auch in beide Richtungen fahrbar?...



Der Trail ist relativ eben, leicht tiefer Seite Steinerne Renne - kann aber von beiden Seiten gefahren werden. Landschaftlich einfach wunderschön...fahrtechnisch sehr leicht.



jaamaa schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich oben auf dem Hohnekamm bin, welchen Trail würdest du dann noch runter fahren (Beerenstieg hatte ich dann schon), Moorstieg oder gibt es noch was netteres?...



Was netteres als Moorstieg?
Hier in der Gegend schwer möglich - und das will was heißen...
Von wo aus kommst du denn auf den Hohnekamm, bevor du den Moorstieg oder eine Alternative fahren willst?


----------



## Happy_User (29. Juni 2012)

Moin,


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9645190&postcount=208

kann hier einer von Euch weiterhelfen?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Luk00r (29. Juni 2012)

Morgen jemand unterwegs ? ich wäre so gegen 9:30 in Wernigerode.


----------



## Sm0kiT (29. Juni 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Morgen jemand unterwegs ? ich wäre so gegen 9:30 in Wernigerode.



Jop, ich werd' mal wieder ne längere Forstautobahn-Tour machen (Trails sind aber auch dabei). Start ist spätestens 10 Uhr.

PS:


Happy_User schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9645190&postcount=208
> 
> kann hier einer von Euch weiterhelfen?





Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß es und schick dir eine PN.



Bitte lass uns an deinem wissen teilhaben  (meinetwegen auch per PN). So einen flowigen Trail kann man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## jaamaa (29. Juni 2012)

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe bei meiner Tourplanung.

Auch wenn man sich in einer Region etwas auskennt, ist es halt immer schwierig anhand von Karten nicht Trails zu finden, sondern diese vernünftig zu einer Tour zu verbinden. Wenn man Zeit hat, kann man ja viel probieren und abfahren... wenn dies jedoch ein knappes Gut ist, sollte es dann schon passen. Aber dafür gibt es ja auch diese Plattform. Deshalb... wenn mal jemand von Euch ne Runde auf den Trails von SZ oder HI drehen will... jederzeit gerne 

Der Ablauf ist bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten nun doch so wie ich ihn ursprünglich geplant hatte. Bin ja die Runde schon beim BR12 gefahren, wollte jedoch für meine verweichlichten Flachlandtiroler noch ein paar zusätzliche Highlights mit einbauen. Hoffe es ist mir gelungen. Ich finde jedenfalls, es hört sich ganz nett an und kann es kaum erwarten...

Wurmbergst>Höllenst>Treppenst>Hohnekamm>Beerenst>Ottofelsen>Renne(Gasthaus)>über von Scheffel Weg>Hohnekamm>Moorst>Pfarrst>Bodetaltrail>Kukki>Braunlage>Grinsen , Grinsen , Grinsen 

Werde doch den 3. Part vom Höllenstieg mitnehmen, da dieser Teil ja, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, der mit den Steinen war und ich damals aufgrund zu geringer Geschwindigkeit vorne rüber bin. Also nochmal zwecks Traumabewältigung!
Vom Treppenstieg war ich ja auch schon weg, möchte aber doch da hoch, zumal ich auch von höchster B'er Stelle Zuspruch bekommen habe. Und lieber abenteuerlich mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken durch den Urwald hoch, als kilometerlange Forststraßen.

@cxfahrer ...ja, soll dann zum Gasthaus gehen. Während wir dann ein Sport-Weizen genießen, dürfen sich dann die ganz Irren an dem Trail versuchen (wenn trocken!). Ich werde mir das erst mal anschauen. Ist nur die ungünstigste Stelle, weil am entferntesten vom Ausgangspunkt, um sein Bike oder sich selbst zu schrotten.


Da ich ja als Guide das Privileg des 'Mich erwischt es dann zuerst' habe... gibt es beim Moorstieg irgendetwas zu beachten (ich glaube, wenn man aus dem 2. Teil des Höllenstiegs rauskommt, ist auch so ein Stelle vor der man warnen sollte)?

Vg j


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juni 2012)

Sm0kiT schrieb:


> ...
> Bitte lass uns an deinem wissen teilhaben  (meinetwegen auch per PN). So einen flowigen Trail kann man sich doch nicht entgehen lassen.



Anderer Vorschlag: so in 2 bis 3 Wochen werde ich so etwas voraussichtlich wieder fahren können - dann gern zusammen.
Wie im anderen thread geschrieben: der trail ist mit seinen Bauten nicht wirklich legal und da gab es schon Reibereien.
Außerdem ist er auch nicht leicht zu finden, ich wüsste ehrlich nicht, wie ich den Weg hin beschreiben sollte...

EDIT übrigens täuscht das auf dem video wieder - der Trail ist genial, aber nicht wirklich (nur) flowig...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. Juni 2012)

Am Moorstieg sollte man nur daran denken, daß nasses Holz glatt ist....
Aber am Beerenstieg gibts 'ne Stelle, die immer gerne vergessen wird: wenn man auf die erst Querung des Beerenstiegs fährt, sollte man sich rechts halten! Links geht man über den Lenker oder holt sich einen Platten. Als wir am So. dort einen Schlauch wechselten (warum wohl?), hielten zwei Stevens(?)-Fahrer recht flott auf eben diese Stelle zu, es war ziemlich knapp.


----------



## AlexR (29. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Am Moorstieg sollte man nur daran denken, daß nasses Holz glatt ist....
> Aber am Beerenstieg gibts 'ne Stelle, die immer gerne vergessen wird: wenn man auf die erst Querung des Beerenstiegs fährt, sollte man sich rechts halten! Links geht man über den Lenker oder holt sich einen Platten. Als wir am So. dort einen Schlauch wechselten (warum wohl?), hielten zwei Stevens(?)-Fahrer recht flott auf eben diese Stelle zu, es war ziemlich knapp.



Jupp über den Lenker +1


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe bei meiner Tourplanung...
> ...Da ich ja als Guide das Privileg des 'Mich erwischt es dann zuerst' habe... gibt es beim Moorstieg irgendetwas zu beachten (ich glaube, wenn man aus dem 2. Teil des Höllenstiegs rauskommt, ist auch so ein Stelle vor der man warnen sollte)?...



Ja gern.
der Moorstieg hat gleich oben, bevor die Stege losgehen, ein paar fiese kleine Stellen, die zu "Low-Speed-überkopf-Absteigern" einladen könnten...nach den Stege ist es dann mit etwas Vorausschauung alles machbar. Wer was auf sich hält, fährt unten im "Bachbett" eben in diesem und keine Chickenways...
Warum du am Treppenstieg festhälst, ist mir allerdings nicht klar. Um es deutlich zu machen: du kannst
a) den Weg vom Forstmeister Sietz auf den Hohnekamm nehmen, kurz vor oben, in der Nähe der Höllenklippe links auf den Treppenstieg abbiegen und sich dann eine halbe Stunde ärgern, das der an sich schöne Trail komplett von Stämmen blockiert ist, um danach Forstautobahn zu fahren und komplett um den Hohnekamm wieder rum, um einen schöne Trails zufahren.
Nicht von den Karten irritieren lassen: da, wo z.B. bei OSM "Treppenstieg" drans teht, ist schon Forstautobahn!
b) den Weg vom Forstmeister Sietz auf den Hohnekamm nehmen, kurz vor oben, in der Nähe der Höllenklippe rechts ber den kleinen Steg auf den eigentlichen Hohnekamm fahren, technisch schwierige Sachen fahren und grinsen und dann einen Trail der Wahl vom Hohnekamm runter nehmen...
D.h. in der "Treppenstieg-Zeit" könntest du auch einen schönen Trail einschieben...
Aber das ist natürlich deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juni 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Aber am Beerenstieg gibts 'ne Stelle, die immer gerne vergessen wird: wenn man auf die erst Querung des Beerenstiegs fährt, sollte man sich rechts halten! Links geht man über den Lenker oder holt sich einen Platten. Als wir am So. dort einen Schlauch wechselten (warum wohl?), hielten zwei Stevens(?)-Fahrer recht flott auf eben diese Stelle zu, es war ziemlich knapp.



Das waren die, welche wir vorher/nachher am Höllenstieg vorbei ließen - und auch dort schon ein "Stürzchen" sahen...
Das ist die Stelle, die ich mittlerweile mit Absicht immer fahre: sehr steil in eine kleine Senke - wenig Speed, viel Spannung im Popo und vorsichtig am Lenker ziehen - geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juni 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich dachte er wollte vom Höllenstieg gleich wieder rechts die Abkürzung und Treppenstieg hochkurbeln zur Landmannklippe und durchs Gestrüpp rüber zum Moorstieg, das ist doch das kürzestmögliche?...



Ahh, okay. Das ist natürlich 'ne Pruckelei...


----------



## jaamaa (29. Juni 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja gern.


Danke 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich dachte er wollte vom Höllenstieg gleich wieder rechts die Abkürzung und Treppenstieg hochkurbeln zur Landmannklippe und durchs Gestrüpp rüber zum Moorstieg, das ist doch das kürzestmögliche?


Genau  Nur hoch, weil es der kürzeste Weg nach dem Höllenstieg zur Klippe ist. 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Variante nach Einkehr im Gasthaus Renne finde ich Höllenstieg hochtragen  und Ekcerlohcstieg runter, von dort dann statt durch Schierke durch  rechts nochmal hoch Sandbrink und zum Achtermann - aber ich wäre  wahrscheinlich schon lange vorher breit - Braunlage ist IMHO als  Startpunkt nicht so dolle und Wurmbergstieg lohnt nicht.
> Ach ich muss auch mal wieder in den Harz...seufz


Ja, gibt so viel, aber alles geht nicht. Und mit Braunlage als Startpunkt... hmm.. hochschutteln spart schon mal fast400hm, der Serpentinentrail neben der Schanze ist ganz nett und den Wurmbergstieg finde ich für den Anfang auch nicht so schlecht.
Das nächste Mal gehts es mit der Bahn ab WR los, dass ist für diese Ecke wohl die bessere Variante...



cxfahrer schrieb:


> I
> Ach ich muss auch mal wieder in den Harz...seufz


Ja dann bis nächste Woche


----------



## Dantethr (30. Juni 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Genau  Nur hoch, weil es der kürzeste Weg nach dem Höllenstieg zur Klippe ist.
> ...



Hi Jaamaa, das hast du ja alles gut recherchiert, freue mich schon auf´s nächste We.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juni 2012)

dantethr schrieb:


> hi jaamaa, das hast du ja alles gut recherchiert, freue mich schon auf´s nächste we.


gerne


----------



## downhillsau (30. Juni 2012)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9645190&postcount=208
> ...



Das ist vom K.....berg runter zum R1. Netter Enduro-trail mit einigen kurzen Gegenanstiegen. Technisch eher einfach, dadurch kann man ihn auch sehr schnell fahren. Weil man oft auf dem Kamm lang fährt, ein super Gefühl mit bester Aussicht.


----------



## Birotarier (30. Juni 2012)

Mir schwebt für morgen (So), wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, ne längere Tour vor:
So grob: Wernigerode - Bahnparallelweg - von Eichendorf-Stieg - Skihang - Trudenstein - Pfarrstieg - Schierke - Sandbrink - 3-eckiger Pfahl - Achtermann - Oderbrück - Eckersprung - Eckerstausee - Stempelsbuche - Heineweg - Alexanderstieg - kleine Renne- Wernigerode. Also klassische Brockenumrundung. Könnte mit allen trails so 5-6 h dauern. Spontane Streckenänderung natürlich möglich. Zügiges Fahrtempo.
Bei Interesse: Start 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz Bahnhof Steinerne Renne.


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Juli 2012)

soo @ Ritter Runkel und alle anderen INteressierten. Ich hoffe Hasifisch hat nischt dagegen, dass ich diesen Thread mal missbrauchen..aber der Osthar ist ja im weitesten Sinne auch in der Nähe von WR 

aaaalso ich hatt nun doch Zeit (manchmal ist echt nüscht zu tun auf der Arbeit) und mal einen Tourenvorschlag für eine Runde im Vorharz zusammengeklickt. Ich kenne bei weitem nicht alle coolen Wege und hab aus meinen Feierabendrunden (ich habe mehrere) das aus meiner Sicht beste zusammengefriemelt. Ich würde das mal als Arbeitstitel ansehen wollen und wer von den "sich Auskennern" noch den einen oder anderen konstruktiven Vorschlag hat ist gern gesehener "sich auskennender konstruktiver Vorschlager" 

die finale Version wird dann, wenns mal passt gefahren. Evtl könnte man (wenns nicht allzuviele Leute werden) zum Abschluss noch ne halbe Wurst grillen und ne Tasse Bier trinken.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qzjtosaabxpawilf

Kurze Beschreibung:

Start wäre QLB Brühl (Parkmöglichkeiten vorhanden)
Einrollen an der Bode entlang bis nach Neinstedt...dort hoch Richtung Georgshöhe
Die Trails dort mitnehmen und dann übers Wurmbachtal rüber zum Kalten Tal....dort den Trail nach Bad Suderode. 
Hoch zur Klinik und wieder runter bis zu Calciumquelle (kleiner Trail) unten in Stecklenberg wieder ein Stückerl rauf (Wurmbachtal) bis zum Abzweig Lauenburg...den Trail wieder runter....wieder ein Stück rauf und dann Überführung (weitestgehen FA) nach Neinstedt zur Teufelsmauer..... Teufelsmauerstieg (Trail)....rüber zur Altenburg....kurzer Trail runter nach Westerhausen. Wieder hoch und ein paar hundert meter weiter die (8 oder 9) spitzkehren nach Westerhausen...Überführung über Königstein unter der B6 durch zur den harslebener Bergen und dort den kammweg fahren...Steinholz...Altenburg ...Schlusstrail (auch wieder kurz) im Brühl zeigen wie man Kicker springt, Wurst, Bier, heeme.


----------



## kalihalde (3. Juli 2012)

Das liest sich aber sehr gut, micha.qlb .

Das "nordöstliche Harzvorland" ist auf meiner Sachsen-Anhalt Landkarte noch ein großer weißer Fleck. Ich melde schon mal grundsätzlich Interesse zur Teilnahme an.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juli 2012)

Wenn micha.qlb mit Bier lockt kann ich schlecht nein sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> Start wäre QLB Brühl (Parkmöglichkeiten vorhanden)
> Einrollen an der Bode entlang bis nach Neinstedt...dort hoch Richtung Georgshöhe
> Die Trails dort mitnehmen und dann übers Wurmbachtal rüber zum Kalten Tal....dort den Trail nach Bad Suderode.
> Hoch zur Klinik und wieder runter bis zu Calciumquelle (kleiner Trail) unten in Stecklenberg wieder ein Stückerl rauf (Wurmbachtal) bis zum Abzweig Lauenburg...den Trail wieder runter....wieder ein Stück rauf und dann Überführung (weitestgehen FA) nach Neinstedt zur Teufelsmauer..... Teufelsmauerstieg (Trail)....rüber zur Altenburg....kurzer Trail runter nach Westerhausen. Wieder hoch und ein paar hundert meter weiter die (8 oder 9) spitzkehren nach Westerhausen...Überführung über Königstein unter der B6 durch zur den harslebener Bergen und dort den kammweg fahren...Steinholz...Altenburg ...Schlusstrail (auch wieder kurz) im Brühl zeigen wie man Kicker springt, Wurst, Bier, heeme.



Sehr schön, da klinke ich mich gern mit ein!
Geht jetzt langsam wieder los mit dem Biken...



kalihalde schrieb:


> ...
> Das "nordöstliche Harzvorland" ist auf meiner Sachsen-Anhalt Landkarte noch ein großer weißer Fleck...



Dito...



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wenn micha.qlb mit Bier lockt kann ich schlecht nein sagen.



Wir Männer sind doch einfach göttlich simpel gestrickt...


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> EDIT übrigens täuscht das auf dem video wieder - der Trail ist genial, aber nicht wirklich (nur) flowig...



Also ich finde ihn sehr flowig, und mein Schredderfreund Schneidi auch: 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19430/h


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juli 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Also ich finde ihn sehr flowig, und der Schneidi auch:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19430/h



Ähäm...auch alles gesprungen, die steilen Wurzelpassagen und die Gegenanstiege bedacht?


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2012)

Öhm ... also ... ich hab da mehr gebremst und mehr geschoben als alles andere. Bin halt ein Schisser )


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Juli 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das liest sich aber sehr gut, micha.qlb .
> 
> Das "nordöstliche Harzvorland" ist auf meiner Sachsen-Anhalt Landkarte  noch ein großer weißer Fleck. Ich melde schon mal grundsätzlich  Interesse zur Teilnahme an.



sehr schön



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wenn micha.qlb mit Bier lockt kann ich schlecht nein sagen.



..und es wird kein Hasseröder sein 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Sehr schön, da klinke ich mich gern mit ein!
> Geht jetzt langsam wieder los mit dem Biken...



Runde Sache...ich werf als Termin mal den 18.08 in den Raum... die anderen Wochenenden im August kann ich nicht. Jetzt im Juli kann ich jedes WE außer das Kommende

Hab den Termin mal eingetragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13131


----------



## kalihalde (3. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Runde Sache...ich werf als Termin mal den 18.08 in den Raum... die anderen Wochenenden im August kann ich nicht. Jetzt im Juli kann ich jedes WE außer das Kommende


 
Am 18.08. kann ich leider gar nicht . Persönlich würde ich ein Juliwochenende bevorzugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (3. Juli 2012)

dann WE 14.07 oder 21.07

WE 28.07 kann ich glaube auch nicht

Ab 14.07 könnte ich auch in der Woche..aber vermutlich ein Großteil von euch nicht.

Macht ein paar Vorschläge...weiter hinten im Jahr ist ja auch noch Zeit

Können auch doodeln


----------



## downhillsau (3. Juli 2012)

Coole Runde Micha, da hast du viele schöne trails drin untergebracht. Die Harslebener Berge kenne ich zwar nur andersrum, wenn wir unsere Langensteinrunde drehen. Aber geht bestimmt auch so ganz gut. Wenn ich an dem Tag Zeit habe, bin ich sicher dabei. Zumal wir dann direkt an meinem Wohnzimmer vorbei fahren. Nur gibts da sicherlich jemanden, der uns nicht gern auf dem Teufelsmauertrail sieht. Denn nicht nur im Oberharz gibts Ranger


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Juli 2012)

ja ich weiß, ist NSG  ..genau wie die Harslebener Berge (wobei dort glaube nix Verbotschild steht)....die gehen in beide Richtungen ganz gut. Richtung QLB fehlen halt die beiden steilen Halden aber irgendwas ist ja immer 

Falls dir noch ein paar Trail einfallen, die man mit enbauen kann...immer her damit


----------



## kalihalde (3. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> dann WE 14.07 oder 21.07


 
... würde bei mir prima passen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juli 2012)

Grosse Klappe und dann kneifen, so bin ich. Na ja, im Juli steht viel Arbeit (auch an den Wochenenden) an und im August Urlaub. Der 14.07. ginge vielleicht. Kenne ein paar Bruchstücke der Runde und hätte schon sehr grosse Lust dabei zu sein. Ich warte mal ab, welches Datum zum Schluss rauskommt und sehe dann mal weiter. Und hoffe ansonsten, daß es nicht die letzte Gelegenheit war.


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Juli 2012)

hmm...wir machen es mal anders. 

Ich habe eine doodle Umfrage erstellt mit ein paar Terminen. Jeder der INteresse hat, trägts sich bitte für ALLE Termine ein, an denen er könnte/Zeit und Lust hat.

Der Termin, der dann irgendwie bei rauskommt, den nehmen wir dann. Wer nicht mitkann aber mit will, für den finden wir auch sicher einen anderen Termin. Der Spätsommer (sofern vorhanden) ist durchaus reizvoll für Touren und die Trails laufen ja nicht weg. (..das stimmt so nich ganz, der Hirschgrund in Thale soll gesperrt werden )

http://www.doodle.com/7fggphzifzskp7w6

diesen Link packe ich auch in meine Signatur. Bitte Forumsnick eintragen. Die Eintragungen können nur von mir gesehen werden.


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> Doodle-Umfrage
> 
> diesen Link packe ich auch in meine Signatur. Bitte Forumsnick eintragen. Die Eintragungen können nur von mir gesehen werden.



Hi Micha,

ich bekomme nur ein "not found"!
Für mich ist es jetzt in der Hochzeits-Hochsaison fast unmöglich, freie Samstage zu haben - da ginge nur der 28.07. in den nächsten 1,5 Monaten ...
Sonntags ist bei mir immer besser...


----------



## fm7775 (4. Juli 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> ich bekomme nur ein "not found"!
> Für mich ist es jetzt in der Hochzeits-Hochsaison fast unmöglich, freie Samstage zu haben - da ginge nur der 28.07. in den nächsten 1,5 Monaten ...
> Sonntags ist bei mir immer besser...


 
dito.

ich sehe auch nix. die strecke ist cool, war auch schon mal in der Nähe. wir sind damals aber bei km 13,2 aber links runter "sehr steiler Trail" steht da. das war im April 2011. Mal sehen ob das für mich immer noch steil ist 

Mir ist wurscht, Samstag oder Sonntag. Hauptsache nicht alleine fahren.


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Juli 2012)

http://www.doodle.com/7fggphzifzskp7w6

komisch...scheiß Technik immer... 

bei mir gings immer..na bitte nomma versuchen...

ich bin fast geneigt es in den Spätsommer/Frühherbst zu verlegen...Mitte September???

Bis dahin kann jeder nomma in sich gehen, und wir müssen jetzt hier nix übers Knie brechen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Juli 2012)

Das Jahr ist noch lang, warte erst mal ab, wer sich alles meldet. Irgend einer kann immer nicht (solange ich es nicht bin...).

Habe mich jetzt mal eingetragen bzw. passende Wochenenden angegeben. Vermutlich würde ich aber noch den einen oder anderen Hallenser mitbringen, so daß es dann doch ein paar mehr werden würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (5. Juli 2012)

@ RR  und alle anderen...habs gesehn und nach dem aktuellen Stand passt Sonntag der 22.07 glaube ganz gut...ich denke mal das könnte auch für Hasifisch und Kalihalde guten gehen..was meinst Ihr?


hier mal noch was anderes...weil die Frage schon öfter mal kam

Marco Hösel....Steinerne Renne...er zeigt wies es geht ab 3.29...im Abspann dann die Outtakes 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A-d_suvX1M&feature=youtu.be

ich finds beeindruckend obwohl man leider nicht alles sieht


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Juli 2012)

Tröstlich, daß er auch nicht alles auf Anhieb durchgefahren ist.


----------



## fm7775 (5. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> @ RR  und alle anderen...habs gesehn und nach dem aktuellen Stand passt Sonntag der 22.07 glaube ganz gut...ich denke mal das könnte auch für Hasifisch und Kalihalde guten gehen..was meinst Ihr?
> 
> 
> hier mal noch was anderes...weil die Frage schon öfter mal kam
> ...



tja Schwerkraft ist was relatives, fuer andere ist sie fast Null.


----------



## Sm0kiT (5. Juli 2012)

Apropos Trails... ich habe mittlerweile den "geheimen" geilen Trail zu dem Video (Holy-Trail Harz) gefunden 

Bin auch bereit mein Wissen mit jedem zu teilen, der's wissen will.


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Marco Hösel....Steinerne Renne...er zeigt wies es geht ab 3.29...im Abspann dann die Outtakes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A-d_suvX1M&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ich finds beeindruckend obwohl man leider nicht alles sieht



Upppps , ich denke ich müsste meine Tourplanung nochmals überdenken. Obwohl... habe mir das Vid nun 30 x angesehen, dass klappt jetzt im Schlaf


----------



## AlexR (5. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre bei der Ostharztour auch mit am Start. 

Ich hoffe mir kommt nix mehr dazwischen.


----------



## Nothing85 (5. Juli 2012)

Sm0kiT schrieb:


> Apropos Trails... ich habe mittlerweile den "geheimen" geilen Trail zu dem Video (Holy-Trail Harz) gefunden
> 
> Bin auch bereit mein Wissen mit jedem zu teilen, der's wissen will.



Wann und wo treffen wir uns für die geheimen Informationen???Ich bring dir auch ein Müsliriegel mit


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juli 2012)

Sm0kiT schrieb:


> Apropos Trails... ich habe mittlerweile den "geheimen" geilen Trail zu dem Video (Holy-Trail Harz) gefunden
> 
> Bin auch bereit mein Wissen mit jedem zu teilen, der's wissen will.



Bitte...man muss es nicht jedem auf die Nase binden...



Nothing85 schrieb:


> Wann und wo treffen wir uns für die geheimen Informationen???Ich bring dir auch ein Müsliriegel mit



Du kennst ihn doch?!


----------



## Sm0kiT (5. Juli 2012)

Oh... leider schon zu spät, 3 Leute haben schon angefragt, und ich dachte solange ich die Info nur per PM rausgebe wärs in Ordnung. Wenn nicht tuts mir leid.

Du wolltest mir den Weg doch auch zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (5. Juli 2012)

Ne ich denke nicht.
Ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub und werde sicher Mittwoch, Donnerstag oder Freitag mal in Braunlage aufschlagen....noch irgendwer von euch Lust??Ab HBS könnte ich euch auch mitnehmen
Einfach PN an mich...Gute Nacht


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juli 2012)

Sm0kiT schrieb:


> Oh... leider schon zu spät, 3 Leute haben schon angefragt...



War klar...
Leider kann man niemandem verbieten, irgendwelche Infos weiter zu geben bzw. dort zu fahren - aber was ein Schneeballsystem ist, ist bekannt, oder?
Hier geht es nicht darum, irgendwem generell was zu verbieten, aber  speziell dieser Trail ist mit seinen Bebauungen nun mal illegal und es gab in der Vergangenheit schon Streß mit Förster etc.
Ich werde jetzt keine Infos mehr zu irgendwelchen Trails geben können, ich möchte hier zu Hause eben auch in ein paar Jahren noch Biken können.
Tut mir leid - ich bin nicht sauer, aber schon ob der eigenen Naivität etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Sm0kiT (5. Juli 2012)

Oh man, da hab ich's mir wohl verscherzt. Wie gesagt tut mir leid, aber ich konnte ja nicht wissen, dass das so eine ernste Sache ist. Werde natürlich ab jetzt keine Informationen mehr rausgeben. Sry


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juli 2012)

Nein, wie gesagt, ich bin nicht sauer - ich hätte es besser erklären sollen.
Noch mal zum Verständnis: im thread zum "Holy Trail" wollte - so schien es mir - jemand schon die Lage des Trails hier einstellen. Um dem Vorzugreifen, habe ich angeboten, per PN Bescheid zu geben - um die Sache quasi zu entschärfen.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Juli 2012)

Ich habe aus gutem Grund keine Infos weitergegeben. Wenn ihn jeder kennt, heizen dort bald ganze Horden von Bikern rum.


----------



## tom de la zett (7. Juli 2012)

Hasifisch, keine Sorge, einer von den Neugierigen war ich. Der zweite mein Bekannter, der die gleiche Idee hatte. Dich hatte ich ja auch schnonmal angemorst und mit allen Infos zusammen - Smokit hat auch bisher nur Vermutungen angestellt nach eingehender Bildanalyse  - einfach mal auf mein Papierkartenwerk geschaut. Und siehe da: sowohl auf XY als auch XYZ ist er drauf. Also heute mal hin und BINGO. Da er aber auch noch als Wanderweg markiert und ausgeschildert und zudem die Bauten ja eher bescheiden sind, ist doch eher nicht wirklich viel wirklicher Ärger zu befürchten. Mehr will ich hier aber auch nicht verraten, dafür hat mir die Suche danach auf Karten und Co viel zu viel und mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht.  
Das ist wirklich so ein hübsches Fleckchen Erde und so ein schönes Ding, das es zu erhalten gilt  Heute sogar in Sonne mit Regenbogen !
Was ich nun nochmal suchen muss, ist die schönste Auffahrt 

Zum Vergleich: bei uns im Deister gibt es zahlreiche Trails - außerhalb der Forst und Wanderwege, die eher an Bikeparks erinnern - die aber öffentlich viiiiel bekannter sind. Aber auch wir geben nur Tipps und keine Tracks. Also wenn ihr mal hier seid, es lohnt sich 

Eure Gegend ist aber auch echt super da. Heute Moorstieg, Beerenstieg, runter zum Ottofelsen und Renne  und eben diesen Holy mitgenommen. Auf kleine Renne und mehr mussten wir wegen Gewitter verzichten.

Weiterbiken ! Bis bald
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (8. Juli 2012)

Waren gestern auch endlich die Tour fahren. Treppenst. war ein Erlebnis, Natur pur! Runter jedoch mit Bike eher suboptimal. St. Renne war sehr glitschig und Moorst. haben wir nicht mehr geschafft. Der Rest war wie immer extrem spaßig ... trotz Regen. 
Übrigens konnte man nach dem Mega-Gewitter gegen Abend sehr leicht den Flow auf dem Pfarrst. finden... man mußte einfach nur den abwärts fließenden Wassermassen folgen 

Nächstes Mal dann ab WR
VG


----------



## Nothing85 (8. Juli 2012)

Bin Heute mit nem Kumpel den Wurmberstieg gefahren und musste feststellen, das der zweite Abschnitt (ich weiß nicht wie ich es sonst beschreiben könnte) durch Forstarbeiten zerstört wurde...war zwischen durch etwas am grübeln ob ich hier überhaupt richtig bin. Sah echt nicht schön aus.
Sind dann noch zum Ahrensklint. Regen wurde immer stärker und der Boden immer nasser  und rutschiger aber schön wars.
Euch allen ein schönen Sonntagabend noch...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2012)

Nothing, meinst Du etwa das recht stark verwurzelte Stück, vom Hauptweg links rein und kleines Stück runter? Das wäre sehr schade.


----------



## Nothing85 (8. Juli 2012)

Also nach dem ersten Stück kommt ja eine Forststraße und dann gehts links wieder rein in den Wald Richtung Schierke und da sind die wie wild durch gefahren.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2012)

Jo das Stück meinte ich. Verdammt :-(


----------



## Nothing85 (9. Juli 2012)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag euch allen 
Ich hab Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freitag frei muss einfach mal raus von zu Hause...wollte mit Rad mal irgendwo hinfahren und hab mir so gedacht das ich evtl irgendwo in der Gegen um Harzgerode, Neudorf, Silberhütte, Straßberg unterwegs sein werde...kann mir von euch jemand was empfehlen, was sich schön fahren lässt. Oder vielleicht hatt ja einer von euch auch frei und man fährt zusammen irgendwo hin...mir eigentlich egal hauptsache raus...abschalten, Kopf frei bekommen.
Wäre dankbar für jeden Tip, für jeden Trail oder Unterkunft.
mit besten Grüßen Henning


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Juli 2012)

Wir sind immer gut im KIEZ Güntersberge untergekommen, Preis war ok, ordentliche Zimmer und ein recht großzügige Buffet abends und morgens. Ist allerdings schon etwas her. 
Landschaftlich war dort eigentlich alles schön, an Wege kann ich mich leider nicht so recht erinnern. Nach Breitensein gings ganz nett am Bach entlang und auf dem Weg nach Silberhütte an der Selke entlang gabs schöne Single-Trails.
Wenn Du bis Mägdesprung kommst, fahre mal zu Köthener Hütte hoch (und wieder runter, das macht je nach Weg Spaß). Auf der anderen Selkeseite sind Krebsbachtal und Friedenstal recht hübsch, da kann man auch mal in einen Teich springen.


----------



## Deleted 58074 (9. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qzjtosaabxpawilf
> 
> Kurze Beschreibung:
> 
> ...




@micha.qlb:
Bin Deine Tour am Samstag (Vormittag=Regen / Nachmittag=Sonne) in Teilen nachgefahren.
Ab Schafsbrücke bis Boderadweg ist der Weg kaum noch wegen Brennesseln und Disteln zu erkennen. 

am Glockenstein





Der Bergmannstieg runter von der Georgshöhe war schön rutschig, aber geil.





Der Trail von der Straße nach Friedrichsbrunn bis zum Felsenkeller. 





an der Calciumquelle





In Weddersleben zur Teufelsmauer war dann leider alles voller Wandergruppen mit Kindern und Hunden. Habe ich mir geschenkt.
Dann nach Westerhausen. Von den Warnstedter Eichen runter zum Sportplatz. Harslebener Berge war mir dann zu spät. Also über die Altenburg ab nach Quedlinburg. Super Trail mit Treppenstufen zum Schluß.

[



Vielen Dank für die tolle und anstrengende (konditionell für mich!) Tour! 

PS: Meine Anreise in den Harz sind 300 km, also bin ich leider nicht so oft dort. Sonst hätte ich mit Euch die Tour gemacht!


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Juli 2012)

Ich musste ja leider aufn Brocken am Samstag...weiß nich wer mich dazu immer überredet  (übelstes Forstautobahngebolze):
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ehtiiwjnnyghkmqd

naja  freut mich, dass die Tour gefällt. Ich denke mal da ist für jeden was dabei, wenngleich sie vom technischen Anspruch her nicht mit dem Oberharz mithalten kann. Aber das ist ja auch nihct das Ziel. 

Das Brennesselfeld muss übrigens nur von MItfahrern mit Durchblutungsstörungen durchfahren werden und den Bergmannsstieg werden wir vermutlich in die andere Richtung befahren/schieben (obwohl der ganz hübsch aussieht).

Bist du ursprünglich aus QLB oder der Nähe? WEnn du hier bist melde dich doch einfach...der eine oder andere fährt garantiert die Wernigeröder Trails oder im Ostharz...oder whatever 

btw ..cooles Bike...aber täuscht das oder ist das immer sauber ?? 

Bezüglich der Tour habe ich jetzt mal Kraft meiner Wassersuppe Sonntag den 22.07 festgeklopft...es werden noch Mitfahrer gesucht


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Juli 2012)

So ich hab jetzt einfach mal im Kiez Güntersberge ein paar Übernachtungen gebucht (war da von der Arbeit auch schon mal ein Wochenende)...und werd mich in der Gegend die nächsten Tage austoben...ich wohn zwar nicht so weit weg aber ich muss einfach mal raus, weg von zu Hause. Wer noch Tips hat gern her damit. Hab aber nur eine Karte kein GPS oder so.
MfG Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Juli 2012)

Aber schön langsam gefahren. Meine 7 Jahr alte Nichte macht da ab morgen Klassenfahrt hin


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Juli 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Aber schön langsam gefahren. Meine 7 Jahr alte Nichte macht da ab morgen Klassenfahrt hin



Na dann klinkt dich doch mit ein...deine Nichte wird dort vor Ort beschäftigt und wir erkunden die Gegend.Ich find das klingt super...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Juli 2012)

Oh ob ich da mit meinen 120mm mithalten kann?!
Hab ja noch 2 Wochen Urlaub und wollt sowieso das Bike nochmal ins Auto packen.

Brocken find ich aber recht cool aber nur den Hirtenstieg hoch


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab etwas mehr Federweg aber ich denk nicht das ich die um Güntersberge wirklich gebrauchen kann aber hab halt auch kein anderes Rad, also wird damit gefahren und 1200hm schaff ich auch...ist zwar kein Kinderspiel  mit 17kg Rad aber zu schaffen

Laut der guten Frau am Tele. vorhin bekomme ich so eine Holzhütte mit mehreren Schlafplätzen. Frühstück und Abendbrot sind auch mit dabei...also ich denke mal Platz werden die haben bzw in meiner Hütte. Hätte damit kein Problem. Kannste dir ja nochmal überlegen und mir schreiben vielleicht dann auch per PN.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juli 2012)

Ich wünsche einen schönen Kurzurlaub!
Güntersberge und Umgebung ist sehr schön.

@Micha:
Am 22.07. bin ich sicher dabei.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. Juli 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Also ich hab etwas mehr Federweg aber ich denk nicht das ich die um Güntersberge wirklich gebrauchen kann aber hab halt auch kein anderes Rad, also wird damit gefahren und 1200hm schaff ich auch...ist zwar kein Kinderspiel  mit 17kg Rad aber zu schaffen
> 
> Laut der guten Frau am Tele. vorhin bekomme ich so eine Holzhütte mit mehreren Schlafplätzen. Frühstück und Abendbrot sind auch mit dabei...also ich denke mal Platz werden die haben bzw in meiner Hütte. Hätte damit kein Problem. Kannste dir ja nochmal überlegen und mir schreiben vielleicht dann auch per PN.



Ab wann bist du da?
Dort übernachten würd ich nicht, hatte grad Urlaub in Österreich (mit MTB) aber auf ne Tour würd ich mal vorbei kommen.
Lern immer gern Gleichgesinnte kennen


----------



## Wulf83 (11. Juli 2012)

> Bezüglich der Tour habe ich jetzt mal Kraft meiner Wassersuppe Sonntag den 22.07 festgeklopft...es werden noch Mitfahrer gesucht


 
Hallo Micha,

ich habe mich mal in deiner Tour am 22.07.12 eingetragen.
Ich sende dir aber noch ne PN.


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Juli 2012)

Ist das nicht traurig... seit 2 Tagen nur Regen Regen und nochmal Regen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Juli 2012)

Und ich hat so gern ne Runde mit dir gedreht.
Haste nächste Woche noch Urlaub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (14. Juli 2012)

ihr könnt doch die kurzen Regenpausen nutzen um zu starten...einmal dabei isses eh egal und Schlamm fetzt


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (15. Juli 2012)

Na dann mal Herzliches Beileid, wenn´s bei euch genauso sudelt wie bei uns.

Vermatschte Grüsse vom Niederrhein


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Juli 2012)

also in QLB scheint momentan pralle Sonne..konnte sogar mein Bike putzen nachdem es gestern und vorgestern und vorvorgestern ...gefango´t wurde.

Hasifisch in der Nähe`?? Ich hab ab morgen Urlaub und hatte vor jede Menge Zeit oberhalb von WR zu verbringen...soll ich lieber nen Kajak kaufen oder gehts??


----------



## Nothing85 (15. Juli 2012)

Ne leider muss ich diese Woche noch mal voll ran...aber danach dürfte es auf Arbeit wieder ruhiger werden. Stimmt schon wenn man einmal dabei ist und es fängt an zu regnen macht es mir ja auch Spaß aber wenn es die ganze Zeit nur regnet und man im Waldboden versinkt  mh ne, da geh ich lieber in Keller. Hab letzte Woche Post bekommen, ein altes Peugeot Rennrad
Und Schlamm hat mein Fahrrad in den letzten Tagen genug gesehen...müsste echt mal suaber gemacht werden aber das lohnt sich ja garnicht


----------



## micha.qlb (16. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> also in QLB scheint momentan pralle Sonne..konnte sogar mein Bike putzen nachdem es gestern und vorgestern und vorvorgestern ...gefango´t wurde.
> 
> Hasifisch in der Nähe`?? Ich hab ab morgen Urlaub und hatte vor jede Menge Zeit oberhalb von WR zu verbringen...soll ich lieber nen Kajak kaufen oder gehts??



...kurzer Lagebericht:

Hab mir meine FRage mal selbst beantwortet und drauf verzichtet nach WR zu fahren um die Trails zu schonen. Bin dafür eine Teilstrecke der Tour am Sonntag gefahren und selbst die Forstautobahnen sind so aufgeweicht, dass man mitunter einfach stecken bleibt...


----------



## Nothing85 (16. Juli 2012)

Hab mich jetzt mal für Sonntag mit eingetragen...1200hm ist schon ne NR. Die letzte Runde ums Torfhaus waren 1160hm und ich war platt wie noch nie 
Mal sehen wie weit ich mitkomme...ansonsten fahr ich wieder zum Auto
Ich freu mich trotzdem...bis dann...Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (16. Juli 2012)

Ich war drei Tage in Küstennähe und hatte auch mit Absicht mein Internet nicht mit... 
Wetter soll wohl irgendwann besser werden, um Ueckermünde hatten wir am Sonntag eine regenfreie 4 Stunden Tour.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Juli 2012)

@micha.qlb: aus Halle werden 6+ Leute mitkommen, 4 davon haben sich auf Deiner Anmeldeseite eingetragen. Wann und wo ist Start? Gibts unterwegs 'ne Wirtschaft oder müssen wir ein halbes Schwein mitnehmen? Wäre schön, wenn Du den Regen für So. abdrehen könntest! Wir freuen uns schon auf die Tour, bis dann.


----------



## micha.qlb (17. Juli 2012)

Theoretisch kann man hier ne Erbsensuppe und ne Bocki zischen

http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/74564504/wegweiser-zur-feldkche-an-der-l240/en

Das ist an der Schirmbuche an der Landstraße zwische Thale und Friedrichsbrunn. Das würde zu einem Forsautobahnumweg von ca 4-5 km führen -  2-3 hin und auch wieder zurück. Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit von dort nach Friedrichsbrunn zu rollen und dann rechts der Straße ins Tal zu rollen ...der obere Teil ist aber wegen des Gestüpps und dem ganzen anderen Kram zwar fahrbar aber nicht lustig. Habs gestern probiert und bin vollkommen zerschunden.

Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn...Umweg+Forstautobahn= Erbsensuppe

oder etwas später am Parkplatz zur Teufelsmauer ist n Imbiss. Wie gut der ist und was es da gibt weiß ich aber nicht... Eine Wirtschaft oder ein Gasthaus liegt nicht wirklich in der Nähe oder ich kenn es einfach nicht. Mach mich mal schlau ob es etwas dergleichen in der Nähe der Route gibt.

Treffpunkt ist hier - Brühlstraße 10.00 (um 9 war angedacht aber ich meine 10 ist angemessener?? Würde dann auch mit dem Mittag eher passen):

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=br%C3%BChlstra%C3%9Fe+10&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=51.782431,11.137626&spn=0.00762,0.024548&sll=51.782763,11.138077&sspn=0.00762,0.024548&hnear=Br%C3%BChlstra%C3%9Fe+10&t=m&z=16 

Achtung Brühlstraße ist Einbahnstraße - Einfahrt über Billungstraße oder Brühlchaussee. Es gibt dort Parkplätze.

Das Wetter nervt. Sollte es Kuh..... regnen gebe ich das rechtzeitig bekannt (so um 8 rum...also bevor alle aufm Weg sind) Bei normalem MIstwetter müssen wir halt sehen was wir machen. Fakt ist, dass die Strecke mitunter Butterweich ist...vielleicht trocknet es ja noch ein wenig ab, ab Donnerstag kommt ja der Sommer mit satten 18 Grad.

Achja: FF und Protectoren sind nicht notwendig. Wie sich letztendlich jeder schützt muss aber selbst entschieden werden


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Juli 2012)

Dann nehmen wir lieber 'ne Bemme mit und gedulden uns bis zur Teufelsmauer. Zumindest ich fühle mich für Umwege nicht soooo fit.


----------



## micha.qlb (17. Juli 2012)

Ja genau. Wir fahren unterwegs an mindestens zwei Locations vorbei, bei denen es mich nicht überraschen würde, wenn davor ein Grill bruzelt. Felsenkeller in Suderode und Naturfreundehaus in Stecklenberg. ...wir werden sehen.

Umwege können auch spontan entschieden werden. Streichhölzer ziehen oder Kieselsteine wiegen sind da beliebte Methoden.

Übrigens wird das kein Rennen. Ich selber bin nicht gerade als die Ostharzer Bergziege bekannt und außerdem solls ja Spass machen.


----------



## Nothing85 (17. Juli 2012)

Das find ich gut das es kein Rennen wird....da hätte ich mit meinem 17kg Rad wenig Chancen


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Juli 2012)

So, habe mich auch eingetragen. Kilometer könnten für mich etwas viel sein, mal sehen.
Übrigens würde ich die Streichhölzer mitbringen, Kieselsteine kann jemand anders schleppen...


----------



## micha.qlb (18. Juli 2012)

ja und vor allem die Waage dafür 

macht die Hand Probleme?

km mäßig denke ich, dass alle mitkommen. Wir fahren einfach so, dass es für alle drin ist..und wenn nicht, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten *pass uff und jetzt kommts* SCHICKEN-Ways zu nutzen 

(heim schicken...verstehste?? )


----------



## fm7775 (18. Juli 2012)

also bin gestern auch mal ne Stunde durchs hohe Holz gefahren. ich sah aus, der modder sogar oben ufn kopp. Also alles nass und weich. ich komme mit dem Zug um 09:23 an. Gibt es dann ein Gartenschlauch wo der grobe Dreck abgepuelt werden kann. Das feine kann man ja zu Hause machen. Langsam könnte es ma trocken bleiben. was ist mit der Grillwurst und dem Bier. Wird fuer den Umtrunk vorher gesammelt?


----------



## Nothing85 (18. Juli 2012)

Du könntest dein Fahrrad durch die Bode fahren, ziehen wie auch immer...aber Wasserschlauch gibt es am Brühl nicht. Eben kam schon wieder voll die Husche runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (18. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Weg zum/vom Bahnhof ist ne Tanke mit nem Schlauch. Ansonsten kannst das Bike auch noch in de Bode schmeißen  ...nee was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht wirklich ein 

btw. UDO1 wird übrigens auch mit dir im Zug sein...aber er wird glaube andere BERGA fahren 

also des mit der wurst würde ich ersma nicht planen wollen...bei dem wetter kann das leicht in de hose gehen und dann isses geplant und fällt ins wasser. Das wäre schade.

Ne Kiste Veltins hau ich rein...muss nur meine Gute überreden damit zu gegebener Zeit am Treffpunkt zu sein. Es gibt in der Nähe des Treffpunktes (ca 100 meter hin) in diesem Park nen kleinen Kicker und daneben steht nen Pavillon. Evtl müssen wir ein paar Rotznasen verjagen aber das wird sicher gehen  

Sofern die Allgemeinheit das möchte können wir das ja erstmal so festhalten...ooooooder wir annektieren das Brauhaus und trinken ein leckeres Pubarschknall 

Also ma im Ernst. Für ne Kiste Bier sorge ich. Ob und wie und wo können/sollten wir dann spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Juli 2012)

Macht keine Panik, das wird staubtrocken am So., habe schon die Slicks drauf!


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> macht die Hand Probleme?
> 
> km mäßig denke ich, dass alle mitkommen. Wir fahren einfach so, dass es für alle drin ist..und wenn nicht, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten *pass uff und jetzt kommts* SCHICKEN-Ways zu nutzen
> ...



Hand scheint okay, war heute eine kleine Runde mit ersten vorsichtigen schnelleren Trailmetern unterwegs, gar keine Probleme. Kraft wird auch langsam mehr, in Kombination mit der Code gibt es da keine Bremsprobleme. Für's Mentale habe ich auch immer noch ein Wrist Wrap drum...
Km schauen wir mal, ob ich mich früher nach Hause (s)chicken muss...



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Macht keine Panik, das wird staubtrocken am So., habe schon die Slicks drauf!



Großer Fehler!
Beim Wetter funktioniert nur reversible Psychologie. Also ich habe schon die Swampys in Super Tacky drauf.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Juli 2012)

Ich denke praktisch, der Slick wirft nicht so mit Schlamm um sich.
Mit etwas Glück wars das mit Regen und trocknet noch ein wenig ab. So lange es während der Tour nicht in Strömen regnet...


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Juli 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich war drei Tage in Küstennähe und hatte auch mit Absicht mein Internet nicht mit...
> Wetter soll wohl irgendwann besser werden, um Ueckermünde hatten wir am Sonntag eine regenfreie 4 Stunden Tour.



Hättst Dich mal gemeldet. An der Küste gibts auch interessante Touren


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich denke praktisch, der Slick wirft nicht so mit Schlamm um sich...







TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hättst Dich mal gemeldet. An der Küste gibts auch interessante Touren



Hi Steffen,

für so eine Tour war keine Zeit - wir waren nur einmal mit Kind im Anhänger unterwegs...aber tatsächlich auch auf sowas wie einem Singletrail...


----------



## akastylez (19. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe ne Gruppe gegründet die sich mit Mountainbiken im Harz   beschäftigt (Videos, Bilder, gemeinsame Touren, verabreden für Bikepark   etc.) wer lust hat kann gerne beitreten

https://www.facebook.com/groups/175825305883760/

Grüße
Seb


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juli 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich auch offiziell das okay vom Doktor - ich darf/soll/muss Fahrrad fahren...
Mein kleine Trailrunde gestern Abend hat mein untrainierter Körper heute Morgen gleich nach dem Aufwachen mit einem ordentlichen Wadenkrampf honoriert...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Juli 2012)

Schön, da geht das Wachwerden auch ohne Kaffee schnell....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Schön, da geht das Wachwerden auch ohne Kaffee schnell....



Jajaja, red's mir schön...


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Juli 2012)

So Freunde,

Der Sturm gestern und die Sonne+Wind heute haben den Boden gut abtrocknen lassen, so dass man zwar nicht mit einem sauberen Bike nach Hause kommt, man muss es aber nicht komplett einsauen. Wer das natürlich will, der kann auch.

Andererseits sind die wenigen Trails, die alle nicht technisch anspruchsvoll aber sehr schnell fahrbar sind, mit neuen Hindernissen bestückt, die da vorher nicht waren. Das führt zur einen oder anderen Überraschung (wann man den Weg eigtl kennt). 

Daher revidiere ich auch meine Aussage, dass Protektoren nicht benötigt werden. An einigen Stellen KÖNNTE man die schon nehmen. Vor allem wenn man sich gerne mal, so wie ich mir heute, zum vierhundertsten mal die Pedale ins linke Schienbein rammt. Naja ...sind ja alle alt genug...wollts nur nomma erwähnen.

Freue mich auf die Tour und hoffe mich irgendwie fitter zu fühlen als heute...ging irgendwie gar nich und schon wieder Bummelletzter sein...hmmm..


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (20. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn man sich gerne mal, so wie ich mir heute, zum vierhundertsten mal die Pedale ins linke Schienbein rammt. Naja ...sind ja alle alt genug...wollts nur nomma erwähnen.



Genau das stellt meine Teilnahme am Sonntag in Frage. Hatte mir vor drei oder vier Wochen das Schienbein so aufgerissen, dass es genäht werden musste... Naja, und heute hatte ich an gleicher Stelle wieder Pedalkontakt, ca. drei Zentimeter der Wunde sind wieder aufgrissen
Hab aber keine Lust, dass schon wieder nähen zu lassen. Mal schauen, wie das morgen ausschaut


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Juli 2012)

autschn...

....ja meins hätte letztes Jahr glaube auch genäht werden müssen...aber wie es dann so ist, wenn alle weiblichen Freunde meinen man soll zum Doc..geht man natürlich nich. 

Werde mir bei Gelegenheit nen leichten Schienbeinschoner zulegen, den man eben immer tragen kann..normal reicht ja schon nen stück Stoff, dass zumindest die Haut nicht so leicht aufplatzt.

ja was soll ich sagen..gib alles


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juli 2012)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Genau das stellt meine Teilnahme am Sonntag in Frage. Hatte mir vor drei oder vier Wochen das Schienbein so aufgerissen, dass es genäht werden musste... Naja, und heute hatte ich an gleicher Stelle wieder Pedalkontakt, ca. drei Zentimeter der Wunde sind wieder aufgrissen
> Hab aber keine Lust, dass schon wieder nähen zu lassen. Mal schauen, wie das morgen ausschaut



Mensch...da gehst du heute Abend mit dem Klammeraffen ran und morgen ist das gut...
Hoffe es klappt!



micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> Werde mir bei Gelegenheit nen leichten Schienbeinschoner zulegen, den man eben immer tragen kann..normal reicht ja schon nen stück Stoff, dass zumindest die Haut nicht so leicht aufplatzt...



Ich hab diese hier. Sind leicht und ganz flach im Rucksack und schützen vorn und hinten gegen Pedalbeißatacken...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juli 2012)

... die schützen im Rucksack vorn und hinten gegen Pedalbeißatacken???
Das müssen wahre Wunderschoner sein!

Mein Pedal-Spezial-Tipp: wenn pro Pedalleiste drei Pins sitzen, einfach das mittlere rausschrauben (und als Ersatz wegpacken). Der Schuh sitzt genauso fest (zuviele Pins gehen ja auch gripmäßig nach hinten los) und meistens knallt das Pedal mittig ans Schienbein, durch den fehlenden Pin gibts dann meist nur einen blauen Fleck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (21. Juli 2012)

Ich muss mich für Morgen leider wieder abmelden. Ich komme zwar in den Harz habe aber leider zu wenig Zeit für die ganze Tour . Werde wohl eine kleine Runde um Wernigerode drehen.


----------



## svaer (21. Juli 2012)

Moin,
mal ne kurze Frage an die Einheimischen. 
Kann man am Campingplatz "Alte Waldmühle" "(oder so ähnlich) auch Zelten oder is da nur Caravancamping? Gäbe es eine Alternative in/um Wernigerode?

Ich will im August oder September mal in Harz, die Trails und Bikeparks besuchen ...
Über gemeinsame Touren würd ich mich freuen, dazu muss ich aber erstmal die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten checken ^^


----------



## micha.qlb (22. Juli 2012)

@ AlexR .. das ist schade. Beim nächsten mal denne 

@ anreisende .. es ist bewölkt mit blauen Flecken. Es regnet nicht und es sind momentan 14!! Grad (SOMMER) an der Hauswand...Tendenz steigend. Leichter Wind


----------



## fm7775 (22. Juli 2012)

sehr schön . die winterhandschuhe können im schrank bleiben.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juli 2012)

svaer schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal ne kurze Frage an die Einheimischen.
> Kann man am Campingplatz "Alte Waldmühle" "(oder so ähnlich) auch Zelten ...



Nach allem, was ich weiß, ist das ein normaler Zeltplatz + Wohnmobil. Auf dem Bild unter "Camping" sieht man links auch ein Zelt. Kannst ja da einfach mal anrufen bzw. eine Email schicken:
http://www.camping-wernigerode.de/



fm7775 schrieb:


> sehr schön . die winterhandschuhe können im schrank bleiben.




Soll ja ab heute "besser" werden...definiere mir jemand besser...


----------



## micha.qlb (22. Juli 2012)

falls ich später komme...........ick hab nen Platten....maaaaaaaaaaan.


----------



## AlexR (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet heute euren Spaß .

Ich bin den Beerensteig, Ottofesen, kleine Renne gefahren. Wer auch immer da Heute im laufe des Tages (bis 15 Uhr) vor mir runter ist sollte mal Bremsen lernen. Vielleicht sehe ich das etwas übertrieben eng aber es muss nicht sein, dass man fast die kompletten Trails runter eine fette Bremsspur sieht, die den Boden aufreist. Man kann nicht immer ein blockierendes Hinterrad vermeiden aber bitte wenigstens mal versuchen ordentlich zu Bremsen! Besonders wenn der Boden noch etwas weich ist.
Kein Wunder das es so Ärger mit den Rangern gibt. So krass habe ich da im Harz bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen. Das ist kein Bikepark wo man so was vielleicht machen kann.

Noch ein Hinweis für alle die gern mit dem Zug nach aus Richtung Halle nach Wernigerode kommen. Ab 8.8.2012 bis 8.12.2012 ist zwischen Aschersleben und Halberstadt SEV: http://bauarbeiten.bahn.de/niedersa...e-Koennern-Aschersleben-Halberstadt-Goslar/22

Fahrradmitnahme ist da sicher ein sehr großes Problem bis Unmöglich.


----------



## fm7775 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Micha, noch mal Danke für die schöne Tour, das Bier und für das schöne Wetter. Na gut, alles ist nicht von Dir  Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Den Zug hätte ich zeitlich bekommen. Aber, und jetzt fängt der Hamster an zu humpeln, der Zug war so voll, das die Mitnahme vom Fahrrad verweigert wurde. Eine Stunde später fährt ja der nächste, ich soll doch bitte den nächsten Zug nehmen, der hier ist immer so voll. Denkste blöde Kuh. Rauf aufs Rad und ab nach Hause, sind ja nur 37km. Habe es aber nur bis Gröningen geschafft. Schwiegereltern waren da und ... natürlich meine bessere Hälfte mit dem Auto. Schnell was getrunken und das Rad ins Auto gepackt. Viel schneller war ich nicht, der Zug ist gerade reingerollt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Juli 2012)

@AlexR: Denke nicht, daß Du es übertrieben siehst. Es sind viel mehr Leute (und somit auch mehr Deppen) unterwegs als früher. Vielleicht wirklich sorgsamer mit GPS-Tracks sein. Ich denke, manchen wäre 'ne Wegesperrung egal, gibt ja noch genug andere Wege die man zerfahren kann.
Micha, Deine Runde war sehr spaßig, da hat alles gepasst, danke schön! Hasifisch, Du hast noch eine paar sehr schöne Single-Trails und einige sehr schöne Ausblicke übers Harzvorland verpasst. 
Allen noch 'ne schöne Woche und bis zur nächsten Tour    RR


----------



## Nothing85 (22. Juli 2012)

Sorry hatte mich für Heute ja auch eingetragen aber nach der letzten Woche auf Arbeit hat mein Körper einfach mal gesagt nö... ab jetzt wird es aber wieder ruhiger. Werde Morgen meine Kündigung abgeben  dann können die mich mal gern haben.
Würde die Runde auch gern mal fahren vielleicht hat ja einer nochmal Lust mir diese zu zeigen.
mfg und schönen Sonntagabend euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (22. Juli 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Sorry hatte mich für Heute ja auch eingetragen aber nach der letzten Woche auf Arbeit hat mein Körper einfach mal gesagt nö... ab jetzt wird es aber wieder ruhiger. Werde Morgen meine Kündigung abgeben  dann können die mich mal gern haben.
> Würde die Runde auch gern mal fahren vielleicht hat ja einer nochmal Lust mir diese zu zeigen.
> mfg und schönen Sonntagabend euch allen.



hallo. also ich wuerde die Tour nochmal fahren. bei km50 war der Akku vom GPS leer. Die Ladezeit war zu kurz und meine Notreserve( Uhr) hat den Rest beim Import geschrottet. Vlt. sogar schon nächsten Sonntag. Samstag gehts nicht, da ich zum Geburtstag meiner Oma fahre. Videos sehen gut aus. Wenn ich mal nicht am zoggen bin, werde ich die bearbeiten und hochladen.


----------



## Nothing85 (22. Juli 2012)

Da meine Ellis morgen in Urlaub fahren kann ich die nächsten 2 Wochen keine längen Touren fahren, weil ich auf den Hund aufpassen muss. Aber am 3.August sind sie wieder da. Und dann können wir das gern machen


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juli 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> hallo. also ich wuerde die Tour nochmal fahren. bei km50 war der Akku vom GPS leer. Die Ladezeit war zu kurz und meine Notreserve( Uhr) hat den Rest beim Import geschrottet. Vlt. sogar schon nächsten Sonntag. Samstag gehts nicht, da ich zum Geburtstag meiner Oma fahre. Videos sehen gut aus. Wenn ich mal nicht am zoggen bin, werde ich die bearbeiten und hochladen.



Hi Frank - und alle anderen Mitfahrer heute. Ich möchte euch bitten, mir alles, was ihr an Videos und Bildern gemacht habt, zur Verfügung zu stellen, dann mache ich uns ein kleines Video daraus. Ich schreibe nachher noch einen Post mit dem Zugang zum FTP.
Und auch für mich hätte ich auch gern den GPS Track... 

War eine schöne Tour und es war auch von mir und für mich die richtige Entscheidung, mich dann auszuklinken. So bin ich nicht völlig kaputt...ich hatte ja schon keine Kraft mehr für die Umsetzer in den Serpentinen...


----------



## Baxter75 (22. Juli 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hattet heute euren Spaß .
> 
> Ich bin den Beerensteig, Ottofesen, kleine Renne gefahren. Wer auch immer da Heute im laufe des Tages (bis 15 Uhr) vor mir runter ist sollte mal Bremsen lernen. Vielleicht sehe ich das etwas übertrieben eng aber es muss nicht sein, dass man fast die kompletten Trails runter eine fette Bremsspur sieht, die den Boden aufreist. Man kann nicht immer ein blockierendes Hinterrad vermeiden aber bitte wenigstens mal versuchen ordentlich zu Bremsen! Besonders wenn der Boden noch etwas weich ist.
> Kein Wunder das es so Ärger mit den Rangern gibt. So krass habe ich da im Harz bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen. Das ist kein Bikepark wo man so was vielleicht machen kann.
> ...



in meinen augen siehst du es zu eng ..du solltest dich eher über die Waldarbeiter mit schweren maschinen aufregen ,die viel mehr schaden anrichten ,als so  harmlose bremsspuren


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juli 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> in meinen augen siehst du es zu eng ..du solltest dich eher über die Waldarbeiter mit schweren maschinen aufregen ,die viel mehr schaden anrichten ,als so  harmlose bremsspuren



Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch!
Es geht hier teilweise um Strecken im/am Nationalpark, wo es erstens auch keine exzessive Holzgewinnung gibt und zweitens erst recht nicht/kaum auf den Wanderwegen! Drittens kann es uns total egal sein, was die Holzindustrie macht, wenn wir wegen zerpflügter Wege zurecht aus dem Wald geschmissen werden.
Wenn ich Leute dort wie die Wildsäue rumpflügen sehe, mache ich auf jeden Fall Stunk! Fahrt richtig oder lernt es oder fahrt in den Bikepark, aber macht uns nicht die Strecken und das Ansehen kaputt!


----------



## Baxter75 (22. Juli 2012)

hast wohl den job verfehlt ,hättest Ranger werden sollen ..das ich nicht lache ..der wald is für jeden da


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juli 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> hast wohl den job verfehlt ,hättest Ranger werden sollen ..das ich nicht lache ..der wald is für jeden da


...

Ich hatte hier Böseres stehen, weil ich stinksauer bin/war...aber was solls...
Fakt ist: nein, es hat niemand auch nur ansatzweise das Recht, irgendwelche Wanderwege zu zerstören und ja, es kann und wird irgendwann kommen, das uns die Wege gesperrt werden. Siehe drohendes Bikeverbot auf Wanderwegen in Hessen.
Ich finde es absolut katastrophal, das uns Einige, die meinen, sie müssen im Nationalpark heizen wie im Bikepark, komplett das Ansehen zerstören und dafür sorgen, das wir irgendwann nur noch dort fahren dürfen. Ein dickes Dankeschön auch...vor allem, wenn sie dann auch noch von außerhalb kommen und schön wieder verschwinden...

Zum Thema Bilder:
Bitte hochladen auf:
https://webcenter.hosteurope.de/login.php
Benutzername: ftp10617735-bike
Kennwort: tourbilder


----------



## Baxter75 (22. Juli 2012)

was soll den so ne schwachsinnige aussage ,man würde von ausserhalb kommen und wieder verschwinden ...du denkst auch der Ost Harz gehört nur den Ossis oder wie ???


----------



## Nothing85 (22. Juli 2012)

Du hast ihn nicht verstanden...kein Stück! Lies dir alles nochmal in ruhe durch, vielleicht merkst du dann worum es Hasifisch geht und damit steht er sicher nicht allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## Baxter75 (23. Juli 2012)

@RitterRunkel 

er hat es doch geschrieben ,von ausserhalb kommen und dann eh wieder verschwinden ;-))))  ich komme nun mal aus dem westen und für mich kam es so rüber ,das er es gerne hätte ,das nur einheimische ..die schönen trails im Ost Harz nutzen sollen ,damit sie die ihn ein paar Jahren noch fahren können ..

wie sieht deine Männerart aus ...nur so viel ..ich bike um Spaß zuhaben und brauche keinem etwas beweisen in einer art von nem rennen ;-)))


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juli 2012)




----------



## Baxter75 (23. Juli 2012)

dann gehörst du zu der sorte armseelige Menschen ,die sich nur mit Fäusten wehren kann wa???.wie assi is das denn ???


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juli 2012)




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (23. Juli 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> in meinen augen siehst du es zu eng ..du solltest dich eher über die Waldarbeiter mit schweren maschinen aufregen ,die viel mehr schaden anrichten ,als so  harmlose bremsspuren



So einen Mist zu schreiben ist doch armselig. Sorry, aber erst mal sollte man selber versuchen, so wenig Schaden wie nur möglich zu verursachen, und nicht gleich wieder über die Anderen meckern. Und etwas Bremsen sollte man schon können, bevor man sich an die Trails traut.
Es ist einfach übel, was in letzter Zeit passiert. Unfähige Fahrer passen sich einfach die Strecke an, wenn sie nicht fahren können. Wenn eine Stelle mal nicht geht, muss man eben schieben. 
So aber ziehen diese Leute den Zorn der Wanderer und Ranger auf sich und damit auf alle MTBler. Und das zu Recht. 

Wer gebaute Strecken will, soll doch bitte in einen dieser Bikeparks fahren. Da muss man sich auch nicht so mit Wanderern und Höhenmetern rumärgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (23. Juli 2012)

Schade das es solche Ignoranten gibt. Klar ist der Wald für jeden da, daher sollte er auch von jedem sorgsam benutzt werden.

Kein Wanderer freut sich wenn durch ein Schlammfeld laufen muss, das deutlich sichtbar durch Radfahrer produziert wurde. Nicht umsonst steht in jeden Trail-Rules man soll keine Spuren hinterlassen. http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juli 2012)

Vergebliche Worte...egal. Aber sowas liest hier mit, nur als Warnung.
@Hasifisch: da ich am Rechner nicht sehr helle bin, klappts natürlich nicht mit dem FTP-Zugang, wie geht das richtig. Du hast als Benutzernamen eine Web-Adresse angegeben, hat das seine Richtigkeit?
Bin immer noch am Grinsen, wenn ich an die Tour gestern denke.


----------



## micha.qlb (23. Juli 2012)

gehtn hier ab?

zuerst mal sollte man einfach auch mal kritikfähig sein. Und wenn einer, der übrigens auch nicht aus WR oder Umgebung kommt, Kritik berechtigt anbringt, dann kann man sich diese ruhig mal annehmen.

Die Argumentation bezüglich der Harvester, die ja viel größere Schaden machen, ist an dieser Stelle völlig fehl am Platze. Genau wie Ossi-Wessi Denken nach über 20 Jahren Einheit. Hasifisch hat den Biker aus Rostock genaus angesprochen wie den Biker aus München. Es ist ein Nationalpark und da hat man sich entsprechend zu verhalten. Wir sind froh dort überhaupt biken zu dürfen. Darüber hinaus gehört das richtige Bremsen einfach mal a) zum guten Ton und b) zu nem guten Biker dazu.

BTW.. ist Ritter Runkel früher Söldner gewesen und nach der Wende war er Rummelboxer...da musste also aufpassen!

@ alle anderen die gestern mit waren:

es freut mich wenn euch die Tour gefallen hat. Es gibt noch genug zu entdecken, auch im östlichen Vorharz. Ein paar Inspirationen hatte ich gestern noch bekommen und ich habe auch schon eine Idee für eine neue Tour. Vielleicht irgendwann im Herbst. Wer da also Bock hat... 

@ Frank: du bist ooch n kaputter  Aber das ist echt typisch für den HEX. Auf der einen Seite 20 Biker transportieren und auf der andern Seite einem verweigern....zum Sonntag 

@ Hasi: Mein GPS Tracker hatte unterwegs aufgekräht. Wir sind aber ziemlich genau die geplante Route gefahren. Haben nur eine kleine ca. 1km Schleife ausgelassen, als wir uns entschieden haben die Serpentinen zu fahren. Ansonsten einfach noch mal melden ich stell den Link nochmal ein dann.

@ Nothing..schade, dass es auch bei dir nicht geklappt hat. Drück dir erstmal die daumen mitm job und so... Die Runde können wir gern mal fahren. Ich für meinen Teil muss heute aber erstmal zum Doc..Knie gestern bös verdreht und nu tuts weh 

so nochmal Danke auch von mir....coole Leute...schöne Tour...Wetter auch gehalten..hat Spass gemacht


----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2012)

@hasifisch, bei mir geht der Link auch nicht. Es liegt also nicht daran, das RitterRunkel nicht so helle vorm PC ist. Wie viel Platz ist da? es sind 7 oder 8 Files a 2 GB. Besser auf Stick? Die Tour vom GPS-Gerät hört bei KM 50 auf. Ca. Höhe Schusterberg, wo der weiß-braune Hund(Dalmatiner oder so ) hingekackte. Bekomme den Track aber zusammen. Heute Abend.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juli 2012)

Rummelboxer!
Man kann dummes Gequatsche durch den Hinweis, das man auch unfreundlich sein kann, zuweilen abkürzen. Und in Foren werden sich zuweilen Dinge an den Kopf geworfen, die man sich im Wald nicht zu sagen traute. Da sollte man schon mal einen kleinen Tip geben.
Zu viele Worte verloren an dieses Thema...
Das es anders geht, hat ja die tolle Truppe gestern gezeigt. Macht einfach nur Spaß, mit solchen Leuten unterwegs zu sein.
Gute Besserung fürs Knie!
Würden uns ja gerne mal mit einer Tour rund um Halle revanchieren. Aber mit Blick auf die Harzer Wege bieten wir das dann doch lieber nicht an.


----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2012)

das wird meine Freitag-Feierabend Tour, da ist 14:00 Schluss und bin 15:00 in Halberstadt. Bei Punkt 1 ist dieser Hügel, wir sind südlich davon lang, in 3h bin ich wieder in Halberstadt und kann mit dem Zug zurück.


http://www.komoot.de/tour/tour/325453

vergessen, die Tour zu posten


----------



## Wulf83 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich kann mich nur allen anschließen es war eine schöne Tour und eine super Truppe gestern. Sollte eine Fortsetzung folgen wäre ich gern wieder mit dabei. 

P.S. Gute Besserung an den Organisator Micha.


----------



## micha.qlb (23. Juli 2012)

schöne Runde 

könntest auch noch den Schwenk über die Heidbergwarte machen..der Weg ist m.E. schöner, wenn auch in die andere Richtung  Aber am Waldrand lang ist es auch nett.

Ein Stückel weiter geht es sehr steil bergab und unten ist eine 90 Grad Linkskurve, die meistens matschig ist. Falls du die Strecke nicht kennst ..als Hinweis.

So, Knie ist wohl ne Zerrung meint der Doc..Röntgen war alles ok. 

und jetzt ab ins schöne Wetter 

@ Marc ... ich mag meine alte Heimat und so eine Tour im Flachland hat auch ihren Reiz


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> was soll den so ne schwachsinnige aussage ,man würde von ausserhalb kommen und wieder verschwinden ...du denkst auch der Ost Harz gehört nur den Ossis oder wie ???




Nö, der ganze Harz gehört den Ossis...
Sorry, aber ich denke lange nicht mehr in "Ossi und Wessi", schade, das es sowas noch  gibt.
Wenn ich in den Schwarzwald düse, dort die Strecken zur Sau mache und mich wieder verpisse, bin ich genauso bescheuert.

Also hier
solltet ihr eine Website mit Login finden. Bitte testen!

Das Forum verwurschtelt die Links total, echt nervig...


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> @hasifisch, bei mir geht der Link auch nicht. Es liegt also nicht daran, das RitterRunkel nicht so helle vorm PC ist. Wie viel Platz ist da? es sind 7 oder 8 Files a 2 GB...




Das ist zuviel...müssen wir mal per Stick machen. Wann bist du wieder hier in der Gegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (23. Juli 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> dann gehörst du zu der sorte armseelige Menschen ,die sich nur mit Fäusten wehren kann wa???.wie assi is das denn ???



 Sagt er und hat "Klagt nicht, Kämpft" in der Signatur stehen  . Entweder du hast da etwas grob missverstanden oder ich muss dir zu einem halbwegs erfolgreichem Troll gratulieren . . .

@hasifisch: das Problem bei den Bildern ist nicht der fehlende Link, sondern der fehlende Benutzername . Der wurde vom Forum mit einem Link überschrieben.  . .


----------



## akastylez (23. Juli 2012)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Sagt er und hat "Klagt nicht, Kämpft" in der Signatur stehen  . Entweder du hast da etwas grob missverstanden oder ich muss dir zu einem halbwegs erfolgreichem Troll gratulieren . . .
> 
> @hasifisch: das Problem bei den Bildern ist nicht der fehlende Link, sondern der fehlende Benutzername . Der wurde vom Forum mit einem Link überschrieben.  . .



Ich denke mal eher das ist auf's bergauffahren bezogen. Wir waren  gestern auch im Nationalpark unterwegs - was ich allerdings noch nie  gesehen habe, das einer mit ner Vollcrossmaschiene ohne Nummerschild auf  den Trails unterwegs war, der hat es da anscheinend richtig krachen  lassen, dürfte dann auch erklären warum es da so aussah wie es aussah.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2012)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Sagt er und hat "Klagt nicht, Kämpft" in der Signatur stehen  . Entweder du hast da etwas grob missverstanden oder ich muss dir zu einem halbwegs erfolgreichem Troll gratulieren . . .
> 
> @hasifisch: das Problem bei den Bildern ist nicht der fehlende Link, sondern der fehlende Benutzername . Der wurde vom Forum mit einem Link überschrieben.  . .









Nochmal:
Bitte hochladen auf:
https://webcenter.hosteurope.de/login.php
Benutzername: ftp10617735-bike
Kennwort: tourbilder



akastylez schrieb:


> Ich denke mal eher das ist auf's bergauffahren bezogen. Wir waren  gestern auch im Nationalpark unterwegs - was ich allerdings noch nie  gesehen habe, das einer mit ner Vollcrossmaschiene ohne Nummerschild auf  den Trails unterwegs war, der hat es da anscheinend richtig krachen  lassen, dürfte dann auch erklären warum es da so aussah wie es aussah.




Das ist doch zum heulen, oder?
Irgendwann werden wir alle als Kriminelle gesehen...


----------



## akastylez (23. Juli 2012)

Wo soll das noch hinführen!?


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wo soll das noch hinführen!?



Das ist leider klar abzusehen: immer mehr Leute werden sich beim Wandern gestört fühlen bzw. die Schäden sehen und pauschalisieren...es sind halt alle MTBler bekloppt. Das bringt gut Rückenwind für politische Absurditäten wie das geplante hessische Waldgesetz...


----------



## akastylez (23. Juli 2012)

Das ist wohl wahr... Ist ja auch eigentlich bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellbar daß da Jemand mit ner Vollcross durch den Nationalpark ballert... die Wanderer habe geguckt wie Autos.


----------



## AlexR (23. Juli 2012)

Schön das ihr paar Bilder hochladen dann kann ich sehen was ich verpassen musste :'(.

Bis jetzt sind die Wanderer immer freundlich zu mir gewesen und ich auch zu ihnen. Ist ja auch kein Problem wenn man langsam fährt sobald man sich nähert und ein Hallo, Danke über die Lippen bringt. Dann macht man gleich einen ganz anderen Eindruck auf die wandernde Bevölkerung.

Die Spuren die ich gesehen haben waren aber von MTB Reifen. Oder einem Motorrad mit extrem dünnen Reifen um sich als MTB zu tarnen .


----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2012)

Strecke steht. 


Sorry mein Fehler, der Link ist irgendwie falsch drin

http://www.bikemap.net/route/1723788  sorry das war auch meine Weiterfahrt, hier ist Summerride 1.0


Bilder hat er schon: Videos hat Hasi dann bis Donnerstag. Sind 12 GB. Etwas zuviel zum hochladen. Bei meiner 16.000 dauert das 30h


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juli 2012)

Hasifisch: jetzt klapps, danke
fm7775: Link funktioniert natürlich nicht bei mir, trotzden danke (wird ja hoffentlich noch)
micha.qlb: 'ne Tour um Halle sehr gerne, sag Bescheid wenn Du einen Halle-Besuch planst und ein paar Stunden Zeit und Dein Rad dabei hast, natürlich sind auch alle anderen willkommen

Seht mal nicht so schwarz, wir merken leider nur, daß es Leute gibt, die völlig anders ticken als die meisten hier im Forum. Ich denke, das große Problem könnte sein, daß sich Wanderer massiv über MTBler beschweren und dann von Seite der Verwaltung eine Reaktion erfolgt. Und das haben wir z.T. selber in der Hand: also weiter wie bisher rücksichtsvoll und freundlich sein. Und zur Not Vollidioten Luft aus dem Reifen lassen, das kann man wörtlich nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (24. Juli 2012)

Hat irgendwer von euch Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag so gegen halb vier?
Heute war ich auf dem Beerenstieg und wollte so was in der Art auch für Donnerstag einbauen...

Wer Lust hat oder eine Idee/Tip kann gern eine PN schreiben


----------



## Sm0kiT (25. Juli 2012)

War heute auf dem Holy Trail bzw. Schlotebergtrail - hammergeiles Teil .
Werde da morgen nochmal runterbügeln, aber halb vier wäre mir zu spät.

Sag Bescheid, wenn du früher kannst oder wer auch immer Lust hat.


----------



## Nothing85 (25. Juli 2012)

Schade Schade....leider gehts bei uns nicht früher, weil mein Kumpel noch arbeiten muss. Werden dann morgen sicher nochmal Beerenstieg fahren, war gestern ganz Lustig.
Kann man den Beerenstieg noch mit iwas kleines verbinden wenn man von Drei Annen Hohne aus startet??Waren gestern nicht wirklich ausgelastet


----------



## akastylez (25. Juli 2012)

Hmm,  was ist denn bei dir klein?


----------



## Nothing85 (25. Juli 2012)

Mh naja ich wollte keine 1000hm daraus machen aber etwas mehr als nur Beerenstieg und den Trail runter zum Parkplatz Drei Annen wäre schon schön...einfach mal vorschlagen  hab aber nur Karte also nix GPS oder so.


----------



## akastylez (25. Juli 2012)

Hmm, dann fahr doch steinerne oder kleine Renne. Ist doch quasi gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (25. Juli 2012)

Moorstieg oder Pfarrstieg mit dem Schlenker durch Schiercke


----------



## akastylez (25. Juli 2012)

Moorstieg ist doch fahren verboten... Ich glaube er wollte nicht nochmal hoch.


----------



## AlexR (25. Juli 2012)

Moorstieg ist genauso erlaubt/nicht erlaubt wie der Beerenstieg von ganz oben.

Wenn es nicht nochmal hoch soll. Beerenstieg -> Ottofelsen -> gelochter Stein -> Gasthaus Renne -> kleine Renne und dann Bahnparalleweg zurück. Sind fast nur Trails.


----------



## akastylez (25. Juli 2012)

So meinte ich das  Zumindest ist beim Moorstieg ein Schild was darauf hinweist.


----------



## AlexR (25. Juli 2012)

Echt das steht eins? Ich kenne nur das am Skihang unten.


----------



## akastylez (25. Juli 2012)

Ich weiss gerade nicht wo der Skihang ist aber ich meine das Schild was unten am Anfang steht... Oben habe ich noch keins gesehen.


----------



## Nothing85 (25. Juli 2012)

grad eben mit dem Hund draußen gewesen und dachte mir auch so ob es Sinn macht die Runde andersrum zufahren....also Drei Annen Hohne Parklplatz, Beerenstieg hoch tragen und dann Moorstieg runter dann zum Ahrensklint und dann Pfarrstieg und alte Bobbahn runter nach Schierke und von da wieder zurück zum Parkplatz. Macht das Sinn oder hat da bzw erhebt da irgendwer Einspruch...oder andere Vorschläge???Die Runde von Alex hört sich auch nett an. Allerdings kenn ich die Renne noch nicht und das ist dann etwas doof wer weiß ob ich das alles finde


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juli 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> grad eben mit dem Hund draußen gewesen und dachte mir auch so ob es Sinn macht die Runde andersrum zufahren....also Drei Annen Hohne Parklplatz, Beerenstieg hoch tragen und dann Moorstieg runter dann zum Ahrensklint und dann Pfarrstieg und alte Bobbahn runter nach Schierke und von da wieder zurück zum Parkplatz. Macht das Sinn oder hat da bzw erhebt da irgendwer Einspruch...oder andere Vorschläge???Die Runde von Alex hört sich auch nett an. Allerdings kenn ich die Renne noch nicht und das ist dann etwas doof wer weiß ob ich das alles finde


renne kannste eigtl fast nich verfehlen, wenn du aus richtung ottofelsen kommst. ich will morgen auch hoch...hoellenstieg, beerenstieg, ottofelsen, renne, kleine renne...will aber schon vorm aufstehen los und habe auch irgendwie nicht viel zeit. daher werd ich auch spontan entscheiden was ich alles fahre...viell auch nur kleine renne und dann aber zwei dreimal...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Juli 2012)

Dann würde ich lieber bis zum Trudenstein kurbeln, rechts hochfahren/schieben und dann Moorstieg oder den "Weg ohne Namen" eins weiter westlich wieder runter und dann Ahrensklint......
Habe das geschrieben bevor ich Michas Antwort kannte.
Kleine Renne macht schon Spaß, ist aber schneller rum als der Pfarrstieg-Umweg (schätze ich jetzt mal).

Ach so, die Kleine renne kann man übrigens gut verfehlen. Da zeigt zwar ein wegweiser runter, aber man muss den Schotterweg wirklich langsam fahren, um den auch zu sehen. Wir Idioten sind da tausend mal vorbeigebrettert, obwohl ich wusste, daß da irgendwo ein netter Weg sein musste.


----------



## AlexR (25. Juli 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> grad eben mit dem Hund draußen gewesen und dachte mir auch so ob es Sinn macht die Runde andersrum zufahren....also Drei Annen Hohne Parklplatz, Beerenstieg hoch tragen und dann Moorstieg runter dann zum Ahrensklint und dann Pfarrstieg und alte Bobbahn runter nach Schierke und von da wieder zurück zum Parkplatz. Macht das Sinn oder hat da bzw erhebt da irgendwer Einspruch...oder andere Vorschläge???Die Runde von Alex hört sich auch nett an. Allerdings kenn ich die Renne noch nicht und das ist dann etwas doof wer weiß ob ich das alles finde



Ah ne das macht andersherum keinen Sinn. Wenn du Zum Moorstieg willst fahre den Forstmeister Sitz Weg und dann einen kleinen Weg rechts hoch auf den Hohnekamm. Da musst du nur 10 Min tragen den Rest kann man fast alles bis zum Einstieg des Moorstiegs fahren.

Dann kannst du weiter zum Pfarrstieg wie du es geplant hast.

Mein vorgeschlagener Weg ist leicht zu finden. 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=4DFA2A1BF2AA8525465D57596992907A?fileId=femuidtkoyjvclsk Ist der Rückweg ab dem Beerenstieg aus dem Track. Kannst du eigentlich auch auf dem Hinweg so fahren. Nur bei Moorsteig lieber den von mir nicht gefahrenen Parallel Weg nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dann würde ich lieber bis zum Trudenstein kurbeln, rechts hochfahren/schieben und dann Moorstieg oder den "Weg ohne Namen" eins weiter westlich wieder runter und dann Ahrensklint......
> Habe das geschrieben bevor ich Michas Antwort kannte.
> Kleine Renne macht schon Spaß, ist aber schneller rum als der Pfarrstieg-Umweg (schätze ich jetzt mal).
> 
> Ach so, die Kleine renne kann man übrigens gut verfehlen. Da zeigt zwar ein wegweiser runter, aber man muss den Schotterweg wirklich langsam fahren, um den auch zu sehen. Wir Idioten sind da tausend mal vorbeigebrettert, obwohl ich wusste, daß da irgendwo ein netter Weg sein musste.



das stimmt, kleine renne...da muss man, wenn man nicht genau schaut, paarmal hinundher rennen um den einstieg zu finden

steinerne renne das gasthaus ist aber tatsächlich schwer zu verfehlen...man fällt ja direkt den hang hinunter un den bach und kann ans andere ufer schwimmen


----------



## Nothing85 (26. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht kann man das mit der renne ja mal zusammen fahren...man liest ja ziemlich oft darüber und neugierig bin ich schon lange 

Heute werd ich denk ich mal das so machen das wir bis zum Trudestein fahren dann rechts hoch zu den Leisten Klippen und dann Moorstieg, Ahrensklint, Pfarrstieg, Alte Bobbahn und dann wie wir lustig sind evtl nochmal Moorstieg hoch und zum Abschluß Beerenstieg..mal sehen was mein Kumpel dazu sagt  
Zeitlich ist es ja auch begrenzt wird ja schon kurz nach Neun dunkel.


----------



## akastylez (26. Juli 2012)

Hm,

ist eigentlich recht einfach zu finden der Einstieg...wenn Du an einen von den beiden roten Punkten startest (Waldgasthau und Hotel Steinerne Renne) und weiter Richtung WR fährst, ist es gleich die erste auf der rechten Seite (grüner Punkt), da ist auch ein Schild.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2012)

Stimmt schon, der Einstieg ist nicht schwer zu finden. Nur wenn man sich von der Bielsteinchausse zum flotten Rollen einladen lässt, wars das. Also langsam fahren und gucken...


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2012)

Brücke ist zu weit!


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Juli 2012)

Bin eben von einer kurzen Runde (Ottofelsen, Gasthaus Renne, kleiner Renneweg) zurück...länger ging heut nicht..krieg sonst Ärger daheeme, wenn die Bikes nachher noch nich im Auto verstaut sind. Lief heut eh nicht, bin überall hängen geblieben...dafür aber am Einstieg kleine Renne diesma nich auf die Fresse geflogen 

was ich sagen wollte: Als ich zum Gasthaus Renne runtergeflowed^^ bin und an der Brück noch kurz Pause gemacht hatte, sprachen mich Leute an, die Zettel mit Zahlen an nen Pfeiler getackert haben. 

...das wäre auch für uns Biker interessant, sie würden jetzt überall Rettungssationen aufbauen, und das wäre hier eine. Ich pflichtete ihnen bei, dass es an dieser Stelle durchaus Sinn machen würde, hinterfragte das ganze aber nicht. 

Weiß da jemand mehr? kommen da ausrangierte BW Feldtelefone überall hinoder wie...und wie lange soll der Zettel da eigentlich halten? nen Laminiergerät hatten sie jedenfalls nicht dabei...

Na wie auch immer...ich finds sinnvoll.

Das kleine Stück zur Treppe....also ich weiß nich. War jetzt länger nicht dort und nach dem Video von Marco Hösel...die Erinnerung spielt irgendwie stille Post und man ist der Meinung...das nächste mal rocke ich da runter. Weit gefehlt. Es ist alle viel enger und verblockter. Ich persönlich nehme davon Abstand das allein probieren zu wollen...Lieber versuch ich erstmal unfalllfrei das letzte Stück der kleinen Renne zu meistern....daran haben mich heute Wanderer gehindert, die einfach nicht hoch wollten bevor ich unten bin


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2012)

Hi Micha,

von der Aktion habe ich noch nichts gehört...
Das Stück vor der Brücke ist definitiv kein Zuckerschlecken. Der Michi ist rechts über den Stein gerutscht, auch recht sicher. Das werde ich mal irgendwann probieren (nach etwas Training), aber so richtig gefällt mir das nicht, weil man eben "aus dem Weg" ist und ja eigentlich nach links will...
Dein Vorschlag aus der PN können wir übrigens gern so machen, da habe ich kein Problem mit. Würde den Link in meine Sig nehmen (du vielleicht umgekehrt?)

@Marko: könntest du vielleicht mal ein paar schöne Bilder zwecks Einbau in ein Tourvideo auf den FTP-Server packen? So 2000 Px lange Kante?


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Juli 2012)

das wäre die optimale linie darunter [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xmpNGWc67I&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]TRAILTECH Mountainbiking - HOW TO Steinerne Renne, Harz      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## akastylez (26. Juli 2012)

Sauber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (26. Juli 2012)

genau das video meine ich...aber wie das eben so ist mit theorie und praxis.damit es so spielerisch aussieht muss man es schon können. hab mich da heute fünf minuten hingestellt und versucht ne linie zu finden...prinzipiell is ja auch eine da. wie gesagt...alleine probieren fällt aus. man kann ja mal ne competition draus machen :d


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Juli 2012)

er ist nich umsonst mehrfacher weltmeister und deutschermeister


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2012)

Bei der Competition wäre ich dabei...
Allerdings: die Linie, so wie sie der Marco fährt, gibt es halt nicht. Es sei denn, man kann wie er auf der Stelle rumhüpfen... Sonst ist man nämlich wesentlich weiter links vor den Stufen und da gibt es eine fiese Gegenkante. Er fährt ja rechts auf den Stein zu (den Michi gefahren ist) und setzt dann erst nach links über. Ich bin bis jetzt mehrmals bis an die Stufen gekommen und hatte dann einfach - Angst...
Übrigens davor alles am Stück gefahren bis jetzt zwei mal (oder drei?)...

@Baxter...
schön das du trotzdem noch hier bist...im Prinzip wollen wir doch alle das Gleiche...


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Juli 2012)

ich muss das einfach ma live sehen...


----------



## fm7775 (26. Juli 2012)

auf dem Video sieht das so leicht aus. Was mich etwas wundert ist der Anfang. Ist das wirklich der Weg darunter zur Brücke?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Juli 2012)

Also wer da runter fährt und das auch noch schafft der hat mein Respekt.
Das ist ja schon garkein Weg mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (26. Juli 2012)

@Hasifisch


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Juli 2012)

frank...das ist der weg. ganz am anfang ist aber nich der trail runter vom gelochten stein sondern links der weg, wenn du genau hinschaust, siehst du die treppen rechts...da kommste normal runter


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich muss das einfach ma live sehen...



Sieht viel schlimmer aus als auf Videos...



fm7775 schrieb:


> auf dem Video sieht das so leicht aus. Was mich etwas wundert ist der Anfang. Ist das wirklich der Weg darunter zur Brücke?



Wie Micha schon schrieb, wir kommen ja immer von der Seite auf den Weg. Der richtige Weg "An der Steinernen Renne" läuft schon von einem Stück weiter oben parallel zum Bach. Da gibt es auch schon ein paar knifflige Stellen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2012)

Hm, was haltet ihr mal von einem "Renne-Trainingstag"? Also nicht Höhenmeter schrubben und an der selben Stelle wie immer scheitern, sondern Sektionstraining (wie im Downhill) an einem Problem, es geht erst weiter, wenn es sitzt.
Es bringt mit mehreren Leuten auch viel, man kann sich was abgucken und zur Not können an einer blöden Stelle auch mal zwei kräftige Leute Hilfestellung geben.
Klingt etwas freudlos, könnte aber den einen oder anderen endlich mal über seine "Lieblingsstelle" bringen.


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Juli 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @Hasifisch



er nutzt halt viel bzw sehr oft seine trialtechnik


----------



## Nothing85 (26. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hm, was haltet ihr mal von einem "Renne-Trainingstag"? Also nicht Höhenmeter schrubben und an der selben Stelle wie immer scheitern, sondern Sektionstraining (wie im Downhill) an einem Problem, es geht erst weiter, wenn es sitzt.
> Es bringt mit mehreren Leuten auch viel, man kann sich was abgucken und zur Not können an einer blöden Stelle auch mal zwei kräftige Leute Hilfestellung geben.
> Klingt etwas freudlos, könnte aber den einen oder anderen endlich mal über seine "Lieblingsstelle" bringen.



Ich bin dabei...wie gesagt man liest viel drüber und sieht Videos und jetzt will ich da auch mal hin
Also wann??


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juli 2012)

Das können wir gern in Kombination machen. Also den üblichen Weg vom Beerenstieg runter, gebohrter Stein und dann Renne/Renne Training. Ich habe da zwei Moby Dicks...


----------



## akastylez (27. Juli 2012)

Schöne Sache das.. Wenn nen paar Mann rechts und links neben einem stehen um einen im Falle eines Sturzes zu halten, fühlt man sich gleich viel sicherer und traut sich auch mehr.


----------



## AlexR (27. Juli 2012)

Sektionstraining klingt gut.


----------



## Nothing85 (27. Juli 2012)

Ja also wann finden wir mal zusammen???Also bei mir ist es relativ unkompliziert...also sagt ihr was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juli 2012)

Bei mir ist's kompliziert, heute abend weiß ich mehr. Ansonsten so schnell wie möglich, in 3 Monaten kann schon wieder Schnee liegen.
Wäre toll, wenn jemand dabei wäre, der die Schlüsselstellen fährt.
@hasifisch: den kompletten Beerenstieg abzufahren wäre schon sinnvoll: man kommt auf Betriebstemperatur und evtl. hat schon der eine oder andere weiter oben ein Problem.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juli 2012)

05.08. vormittags?


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> @hasifisch: den kompletten Beerenstieg abzufahren wäre schon sinnvoll: man kommt auf Betriebstemperatur und evtl. hat schon der eine oder andere weiter oben ein Problem.



Denke ich auch.
Ich überlege sogar, um die Sache kompakt und kraftsparend zu halten, ob wir uns von der HSB hochshutteln lassen (Drei Annen).
Sektionstraining kostet Zeit und Kraft!


----------



## micha.qlb (27. Juli 2012)

bin die nächsten drei we nicht vorrätig...bin dann leider raus...aber ihr könnts ja schonmal probieren und ich ziehe dann nach :d. doodelt am besten wieder, so lässt sich am leichtesten ein passender termin für die überwiegende mehrheit finden

edit: ist m.e. eh nich sinnvoll mit ner horde grösser sechs oder sieben leute da die steine rund zu fahren...ich hoffe also auf einen weiteren termin


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juli 2012)

Bei mir ist es leicht - ich kann bis zum 15.09. samstags _nicht_...
Sonntag immer außer 19.08. Da bin ich noch besoffen und in Leipzisch...


----------



## AlexR (27. Juli 2012)

Bei mir wird es leider die nächsten beiden WE auch schwierig. Danach ist leider Essig mit Bahn fahren weil gebaut wird und Auto habe ich keins .
Mal sehen wie ich dann überhaupt noch in den Harz komme.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juli 2012)

@AlexR: würde Dir ein Platz ab Halle was nützen oder ist das die völlig falsche Richtung?


----------



## AlexR (27. Juli 2012)

Ab Halle wäre super . Komme aus Leipzig


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juli 2012)

Mich einfach vor der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour mal anschreiben, bisher war immer ein Platz frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juli 2012)

Wäre am 05.08. dabei, aber nicht nur Vormittag.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wäre am 05.08. dabei, aber nicht nur Vormittag.



Nur vormittags würde ich auch nicht machen - aber halt Sektionstraining gleich zu erst.
Danach können wir uns noch die beiden Holy Trails geben.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Juli 2012)

So dachte ich es auch, was einfacheres fahren kann man danach immer noch. ich frage hier mal rum, wer von den Hallensern noch Lust+Zeit hat.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (27. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... ich frage hier mal rum, wer von den Hallensern noch Lust+Zeit hat.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Juli 2012)

_


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Juli 2012)

Habe das jetzt mal als festen Termin eingetragen. Treffpunkt und Ort sind nur Vorschläge, wünscht euch was.
Mal sehen, ob ein paar Hanseln zusammenkommen. Wenn nicht, können wir uns à la Micha per Doodle auf einen Termin nach den Ferien einigen.
@micha.qlb: falls so eine Horde zu groß wird, wird sie einfach geteilt. Bestimmt gibts dann auch große Unterschiede im Können, da übt man halt zeitgleich an verschiedenen Stellen.

Den Link findet ihr in der Signatur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (28. Juli 2012)

Ich kann am 5.8. nicht .


----------



## fm7775 (30. Juli 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also ich konnte erkennen, dass das Tatwerkzeug diesem hier frappierend ähnelte:
> Waffe




Sind die Bäume vom Höllenstieg weg oder nicht?


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Juli 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Sind die Bäume vom Höllenstieg weg oder nicht?



Die beiden fetten m.W. noch nicht.

Übrigens sind keine DVDs bei mir angekommen?!


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Juli 2012)

Kleiner Tourbericht von gestern Nachmittag...

Eigentlich geplanter Start gegen 15:00 Uhr. Aber dann: Mittagessen mit anschließender Mittagsfaulheit (manchmal auch Mittagsmüdigkeit genannt) und generell sonntägliche Grundstimmung lassen mich erst gegen 17:00 Uhr in die Gänge kommen. 
Was wird's denn heute? Hmmm...kleine Runde mit Spaß. Wege sind gut nass - weiß ich genau, weil ich gegen Mittag noch Hochzeits-Portraits im Freien gemacht habe...mit Regenschirm als bildgestaltendem Zubehör...
Na dann erst mal ganz ruhig und bequem die "Winde" hoch Richtung Forsthaus. Dort fahre ich eine Weile neben einem sein Bike schiebenden Dirter her und fachsimpele mit ihm herum. Ich kannte ihn übrigens schon vorher.
Oben auf dem Parkplatz präpariere ich mich - körperlich und mental. Nein, nicht mit Drogen, sondern äußerlich mit Protektoren und innerlich mit gedanklichen Selbstgesprächen, um mich auf die ersten "richtig" gefahrenen Trails nach meinem Handgelenksbruch vorzubereiten. Der Puls ist trotzdem höher als nach dem Anstieg, als es dann die ersten Meter den Hexenstieg runter zum Kalten Tal geht. Der Boden ist wirklich weich, aber die Reifen passen. Sehr schnell ein gutes Gefühl, das Bike macht einigermaßen, was ich will. Zaghaft, aber sicher ziehe ich bis zur Straße runter.
Dann geht es auf der anderen Seite ein Stück hoch. Und der Puls durch die Schädeldecke!
Denn der Hexenstieg von dieser Seite ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber: glatter, rutschiger Fels, Wurzeln, Sprünge, natürliche Anlehner und recht gemeine Bäume dicht an der Strecke...aber ein Heidenspaß.
Ich komme sofort gut in Fahrt, machen einen kleinen Wallride und nehme auch gleich den schönen Sprung an einem größeren Stein. Landung völlig problemlos. Mit guter Geschwindigkeit geht es weiter bis zu dem Sprung auf die Straße. Da ich ihn springe muss ich die Straße komplett überqueren und auf der anderen Seite wenden.
Jetzt hoch Richtung Steinbergskopf, also erstmal Richtung Drei Annen. Kurz nachdem ich losfahre nähert sich lautlos ein Schatten von hinten links. Ein freundlich lächelnder Herr um die 65 zieht entspannt an mir vorbei... ?!?
E-Bike! Kein Schweiß, keine Anstrengung, keine Trinkflasche dabei...nein, das ist kein Sport. Ich fühle mich natürlich animiert, die Ehre aller echten Mountainbiker zu retten und setze hinterher. Komme sogar wieder heran. Er schaltet. Er ist innerhalb von 2 Minuten komplett weg. Ohne Schweiß, ohne Anstrengung, ohne Trinkflasche. Ich koche, schwitze und habe Durst. Ich habe also Spaß.
Nein, E-Biken ist kein Sport!
Aber es hat mich schön abgelenkt. Ich bin ja schon oben! Nur noch rüber zum Steinberg und dann wird es spannend.
Ich nehme mir vorher noch eine kleine Pause und stürze mich dann zum Elversstein runter. Letztes Mal, noch ohne das Okay vom Doc, habe ich beide Hindernisse umfahren. Heute sind sie beide fällig.
Treppe erster Versuch. Ich habe mich hier noch nie abgelegt. Falls das irgendwie impliziert, ich hätte es dieses Mal getan - dann stimmt das so. Kurz vor Unten merke ich, das mein Vorderrad nicht da ist, wo es zum erfolgreichen Bezwingen der Treppe sein sollte. Also rolle ich mich ganz kontrolliert nach rechts ab und sitze dann auf dem Weg am Fuß des Monsters. Ich muss grinsen.
Kurze Zeit überlege ich, ob ich es heute noch sein lassen sollte. Aber was für ein Quatsch - ich kann das Dinge fahren also mache ich es auch.
Bike hoch, Lenker gerade, aufgestiegen und - erledigt. Völlig problemlos, wie es sich gehört...
Nummer zwei: die Abfahrt vom Steinberg. Steil, verblockt, wurzelig und heute auch feucht und nicht griffig. Ich fahre ganz vorsichtig und kontrolliert eine eher leichte Linie und schaffe die ohne Probleme.
Eine bessere mentale Reha kann es nicht geben...
Naja, und dann halt die genialen Singletrails vom Steinberg und vom Mannsberg. Wer sie kennt, dem muss ich nichts erklären. Wer sie nicht kennt, dem kann ich nichts erklären. Es sind so Sachen, wo man danach Grinsen muss, auch wenn am Tag vorher der Lieblingswellensittich gestorben ist oder das Bier alle war...
Nach dem üblichen Übersetzen auf die andere Seite von Hasserode habe ich noch etwas Besonderes vor. Vor kurzem habe ich da einen Trail entdeckt - der wohl krasseste Downhill hier weit und breit. Soweit ich das von der fast nächtlichen und entsprechend unsicheren Erstbefahrung vor ein paar Tagen sagen kann. Dafür muss ich erstmal ein fiese Rampe hoch, aber es lohnt sich. Der Trail ist der Wahnsinn! Allerdings so steil, das ich trotz Avid Code zweimal nur knapp ausreichend abbremsen kann, als es unübersichtliche Kurven gibt. Wie krass!
Ich überstehe auch das. Die Hand puckert, aber laut Arzt soll ich bis an den Schmerz belasten und mich nicht wundern, wenn es nach dem Sport dort deutlich dicker und heißer zugeht als sonst. Kurz: die Kasse spart die Reha. Soll mir recht sein.
Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden. Der Bruch ist vorbei - Zeit wird's...


----------



## fm7775 (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Garrit, sehr schöner Bericht, macht Spaß diese zu lesen. Schön geschrieben. 


P.S. DVDs sind heute erst raus. Ich bin zwar jeden Tag am Rechner, aber die Scheiben lagen die ganze Zeit vorm Monitor. Den Weg zur Post habe ich einfach nicht geschafft. 

Steuererklärung machen, Im Garten fliesen und verfugen. Und Abends ne Runde MW3 zoggen.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2012)

Saustark Dein Bericht, macht sowas von Megabock auf den Harz 

24.-26. August sind wir im Harz, einen Tag würden wir uns gerne führen lassen


----------



## akastylez (31. Juli 2012)

Spannend geschrieben


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Juli 2012)

Schön, wenn man auf Arbeit kommt, den Rechner hochfährt und so was lesen muss. Da macht der Arbeitstag gleich doppelt Freude.


----------



## akastylez (31. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre am 5.8. echt gerne mit dabei...fahre aber leider am Samstag in den Urlaub


----------



## fm7775 (31. Juli 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich wäre am 5.8. echt gerne mit dabei...fahre aber leider am Samstag in den Urlaub


 

ich komme auch, werde aber nicht alles fahren, werde bis dahin eine Halterung für meine GoPro basteln. 3rd Person View like EGO-Shooter.


Vlt. schaffe ich heute mal das Video vom Pfarrstieg und Höllenstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (31. Juli 2012)

Denn man zu


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Juli 2012)

Achtung: habe den Termin geändert. Treffen gegen 10.30 Uhr in Schierke. Also hochkurbeln, HSB oder Bescheid sagen, dann quetschen wir euch in WR noch irgendwie ins Auto.
@fm7775: ab wann/wie lange wärst Du dabei?


----------



## fm7775 (31. Juli 2012)

marc. fahre schon von Anfang an. Aber Gasthof St. Renne nicht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Juli 2012)

Ist Dir das zu heikel? Deshalb wollen wir ja mal in Ruhe üben. Ohne Druck, schaden kann es nicht.


----------



## akastylez (31. Juli 2012)

Lass es sich Ihn erstmal anschauen, wenn er dann sieht das nix passieren kann wird er es auch probieren wollen.


----------



## micha.qlb (31. Juli 2012)

also ich kann leider nciht dabei sein, bin im Ausland und werd mir morgen die Jenaer Horizontale vornehmen ...bin aber auf euren Bericht gespannt und wenns gut gelaufen ist, hoff ich ja, dass es nciht das letzte Mal war ..kann am 25./26. August


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Juli 2012)

Hoffe ja eigentlich, daß das hier keine einmaligen Sachen werden (auch mit Qlb.). Ich denke  doch, daß es bei der Menge Leute hier im Forum immer ein paar Mitfahrer gibt. Möchte mir auch mal den Westharz genauer ansehen, da gibts noch massig tolle Wege. Also: ich bin immer gerne mit dabei.
Bei der Gelegenheit: Hasifisch, nachdem Du das Anradeln prima organisiert hast, wie wärs mit einer Herbst-Abschluss-Tour?
Micha, viel Spaß im Urlaub und auf der Horizontalen, die hat ein paar sehr lustige Stücke und ist nicht immer horizontal, Höhenmeter kommen da auch zusammen.


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Bei der Gelegenheit: Hasifisch, nachdem Du das Anradeln prima organisiert hast, wie wärs mit einer Herbst-Abschluss-Tour?....



Machen wir auf jeden Fall!

War heute mit Marko unterwegs, Moorstieg, Beerenstieg, Kleine Renne und putzige Sachen dazwischen - lief technisch viel besser als gedacht, bin am zweiten Beerenstieg-Abschnitt (Zugang vom Skilift) auch einen Einstieg locker gefahren, den ich "früher" probiert und nie gepackt habe.
Leider habe ich den besprochen schwierigen Ausstieg nach dem Stück von der Leistenklippe heute nicht gepackt...aber man braucht ja Ziele...
Vor dem Gasthaus haben wir heute nix probiert, waren einfach schon zu platt.

Zu Sonntag.
Vorschlag:
Wirt treffen uns gleich samt Fahrzeugen in Drei Annen. Irgendwer müsste mich dann aus WR abholen. Wir fahren dann nach WR runter (kleine Renne) und ich kann dann gleich max. vier Leute mit Bikes nach Drei Annen hochfahren. Oder drei Leute mit Bikes und einen Fahrer. Irgendwie so...


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Juli 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ...P.S. DVDs sind heute erst raus...



Kein Ding!



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Schön, wenn man auf Arbeit kommt, den Rechner hochfährt und so was lesen muss. Da macht der Arbeitstag gleich doppelt Freude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Juli 2012)

@Hasifisch: Irgendwie verstehe ich den Vorschlag nicht... Ehe Du Dir die Mühe gibst, es in meinen Schädel zu kriegen, gibts meine Variante:
wir kommen bisher zu fünft, können also noch drei Leute (Hasi, fm7775 und Mr Vercetti) z.B. an der Harz-FH einsacken, nicht ganz legal, sollte passen, dann bis Schierke, Auto abstellen und das Programm: Beerenstieg und Üben an der Renne, wieder hochkurbeln und nochmal B.stieg oder Höllenstieg... je nach Zustand und Lust, abschließend würde ich (+ wer noch Lust hat) noch mal hoch und Auto holen.
Wenn die Überei ewig dauert und enorm schlaucht (Schieben und so) kann man auch die 2. Auf-und Abfahrt einkürzen oder ganz weglassen.


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Juli 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @Hasifisch: Irgendwie verstehe ich den Vorschlag nicht... wir kommen bisher zu fünft, können also noch drei Leute (Hasi, fm7775 und Mr Vercetti) z.B. an der Harz-FH einsacken...



Wir meinen doch das Gleiche...
Ich würde dich dann einfach mit meinem Auto nach Schierke hochfahren, das sind 15-20 Minuten, je nach vorhandenen dänischen und holländischen Hindernissen. Wenn dann noch jemand anders samt Auto mitkommt, kann ich den gleich samt Bike(s) mitnehmen. Wir können ja zu zweit auch nur max. zwei Autos runter bringen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Juli 2012)

Ach so, Du meinst die letzte Autoholhochfahrt! Oder habe ich das wieder falsch verstanden? Na ja, wenn(?) die Kraft noch reicht, würde ich zum Schluss gerne hochkurbeln, vielleicht geht dann noch der Pfarrstieg? Ha, habe ich schon wieder die grosse Fresse, vermutlich bin ich total breit!


----------



## Nothing85 (31. Juli 2012)

Also ich hätte auch noch Platz oben auf meinem Auto und wäre Sonntag auch dabei
Ich wär für Drei Annen parken und dann die Runde wie sie mir letzt vorgeschlagen wurde mit Beerenstieg dann Ottofelsen, Gelochter Stein und dann Renne oder so...und dann wieder Hoch auf den Parkplatz...Schierke wäre zu weit weg oder sieht meine Kondition das falsch


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Juli 2012)

Der Grundgedanke war der, die Kleine Renne mit frischen Beinen zu machen. Daher Schierke, liegt einfach höher (ca. 150 m). Habt aber recht, das bringts dann auch nicht. Dann Drei Annen. Ich denke, drei Autos brauchen wir nicht, einfach gegen 10 Uhr an der FH treffen und aufteilen, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Juli 2012)

Die Anfahrt von Drei Annen ist eher kraftsparender.
Wir treffen uns an der FH und wenn ich irgend wen hochfahren soll, können wir das dann immer noch besprechen...
@Henning,
so eine Tour werde ich diese Woche wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hinbekommen...vielleicht noch mal am Do abends, da gebe ich dir morgen Bescheid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (1. August 2012)

Pfarrstieg 

 [nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhc0eaA-6as[/nomedia]


----------



## Hasifisch (1. August 2012)

So geht's...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhc0eaA-6as"]Projekt Pfarrstieg      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. August 2012)

Video passt gut zu meiner Vorfreude auf den Sonntag!


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2012)

In der Beschreibung von dem Vid steht 'ziemlich nass'. Ich finde bei uns war es ein wenig nasser .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. August 2012)

Nee, bei uns wars nasser. Sieht man nur nicht, da alles komplett unter Wasser aufgenommen wurde.
Stimmt schon, so richtig fing es erst hinterher an zu regnen, und da der Höllenstieg doch etwas wurzeliger ist, wurde es lustig.


----------



## fm7775 (2. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> So geht's...
> Projekt Pfarrstieg      - YouTube


 

Danke, am Handy habe ich das nicht gesehen, dass der Link nicht funzt.

Ziemlich aufwändig so ein Videoprojekt. 15min Fahren, aber 3h angucken, Schneiden, gucken, schneiden, hoch laden für 8 Min Film



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Video passt gut zu meiner Vorfreude auf den Sonntag!


 
bei mir auch. Hast Du die Zeitlupenaufnahme von Dir  im unteren Teil vom Pfarrstieg gesehen?


Ich versuche sowas hier zu basteln, da mir die Aufnahme vom Heck nicht so sehr gefällt. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJhvwqeioP8"]GoPro Hero 3rd Person View      - YouTube[/nomedia]

@jaamaa: Marc hat Recht, der Regen fing erst im unteren Teil an. Oben war es noch trocken, und auf deinem Bild ist es nicht mehr nass. "Das ist Fahren in der Wasserrutsche"


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2012)

Das Bild ist ja schon ein paar Wochen alt... war auch nur mit dem wasserdichtem Handy möglich. Wir waren auf jeden Fall nass... so richtig nass, nasser ging nicht .
Was jedoch erstaunlich war... der Stieg war trotz der Wassermassen sehr gut fahrbar. Bei den anderen Stiegen war es teils sehr rutschig, hier haben wir aber immer mehr laufen lassen .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. August 2012)

Ich finde, daß der Granit, so lange keine Flechten drauf sind, auch nass sehr griffig ist. Und Wurzeln gibts am Pfarrstieg nicht so viele.


----------



## fm7775 (2. August 2012)

Wollen wir wieder so fahren?

http://www.bikemap.net/route/1661493


----------



## Hasifisch (2. August 2012)

Es gibt dafür eine relativ einfache Regel. Dort, wo die Steine immer durch Sonne und/oder Wind abgetrocknet werden können und wo dadurch auch die Oberflächen verwittert sind, greifen die auch bei Nässe ganz gut. Pfarrstieg gehört dazu.
Beerenstieg und Konsorten sehen das anders...

Hier mal der Link zum Nordharz-Tour-Video, ist noch nicht online, müsste aber gegen 16:40 Uhr von Vimeo freigeschaltet werden...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/46808829"]Video[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (2. August 2012)

Sehr schönes Video geworden wie ich finde


----------



## fm7775 (2. August 2012)

schick, aber warum Nordharz, ist das nicht Süd-Ostharz.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. August 2012)

Die Bezeichnung kam von Micha...


----------



## fm7775 (2. August 2012)

aha, dann hätte Summerride 1.0 besser gepasst, aber wirklich super geworden.

P.S. Ich schwanke gerade zwischen zoggen oder biken. Noch ne Stunde durchs Hohe Holz düsen?


----------



## micha.qlb (2. August 2012)

ich wasche meine Hände in.... ääähh weiß ich ni.... wenn dann wars in geistiger Umnachtung. In Wirklichkeit ist es der östliche Vorharz. Ist aber Wumpe...dann haben die Nordharzkenner was zum raten


----------



## fm7775 (2. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich wasche meine Hände in.... ääähh weiß ich ni.... wenn dann wars in geistiger Umnachtung. In Wirklichkeit ist es der östliche Vorharz. Ist aber Wumpe...dann haben die Nordharzkenner was zum raten




wie geil .


----------



## Baxter75 (2. August 2012)

schönes Video ,die spitzkehren sind nich ganz ohne gewesen wa ????? fallen eure touren anders aus ,wenn sehr viele hardtail fahrer mit am start sind ????


----------



## Hasifisch (2. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich wasche meine Hände in.... ääähh weiß ich ni.... wenn dann wars in geistiger Umnachtung. In Wirklichkeit ist es der östliche Vorharz. Ist aber Wumpe...dann haben die Nordharzkenner was zum raten



Ehrlich gesagt...fand ich das mit dem "Nordharz" so witzig, das ich den Namen genommen habe. Hatte schon "QLB-Biketour" stehen und es dann noch geändert... 



Baxter75 schrieb:


> schönes Video ,die spitzkehren sind nich ganz ohne gewesen wa ????? fallen eure touren anders aus ,wenn sehr viele hardtail fahrer mit am start sind ????



Hi Baxxter,
das war einfach mal eine Tour, um die Gegend um Quedlinburg kennen zu lernen. Da haben dann sogar einige, die sonst mit Fully in den Harz kommen, ihr Hardtail genommen. Hätte ich auch vielleicht gemacht, wenn es komplett gewesen wäre... 
Hier um WR/Schierke sind die Strecken ja wesentlich ruppiger...
Bei den Kehren waren die beiden obersten recht spitz und steil, der Rest dann wesentlich leichter.


----------



## Baxter75 (2. August 2012)

mit dem ruppiger haste recht ,was die ersten beiden kehren angeht ,die profis rollen teilweise auf dem vorderrad in die kurve rein und setzen in der luft das heck rum ,was aber auch nich so einfach ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (2. August 2012)

gutes Videos [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNlURimggts"]Mountainbike Trail Tipps, Spitzkehren und Bunny Hop im Singletrail in Ãtztal      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8p892ddDHc&feature=related"]Fahrtechnik: Spitzkehre      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CY1G8Yi9w3A&feature=related"]MTB Fahrtechnik - 13 Spitzkehre mit Hinterrad versetzen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

das klingt immer so einfach bei dehnen


----------



## micha.qlb (2. August 2012)

ich krieg mein Hinterrad viell 90 Grad gedreht...dann geht das aber auch rumms und wenn ich Glück habe kann ich die Kurve weiter fahren...ich kriegs im leben nicht gerafft wie die quasi in Zeitlupe das Hinterrad KONTROLLIERT versetzen...na wie auch immer...weiter üben

bei den ersten beiden Kehren im Video ist das Problem, dass kein Platz ist..das Hinterrad kommt dort nicht komplett rum...und um es zu kontrollieren ist der Grip dort...quasi nicht vorhanden. 

Dennoch sind die paar Kehren dort schön zum Üben ...im Nordharz 

Btw ist diese Tour komplett mit Hardtail fahrbar und eben weitestgehend flowig denn ruppig


----------



## BikeTiefling (2. August 2012)

Wann seid Ihr Sonntag zurück an der FH?


----------



## Hasifisch (2. August 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Wann seid Ihr Sonntag zurück an der FH?



Ich gehe davon aus, das wir wegen Sektionstraining nicht so sehr lange unterwegs sind. vielleicht so 16:00 Uhr?


----------



## BikeTiefling (2. August 2012)

Das klingt nicht schlecht! Je nachdem wie die nÃ¤chsten beiden Tage werden versuche ich 10:00 Uhr an der FH zu sein â¦ und wenn ich das Auto stehen lassen kann setze ich mich notfalls eher ab um rechtzeitig zurÃ¼ck zu sein (darin habe ich ja Ãbung .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. August 2012)

Schönes Video, danke! Macht schon Spaß, sich an die tolle Tour zurück zu erinnern.

Bin ja auch schon Beerenstieg&Co. mit dem Hardtail gefahren, da ist man nur auf den Ballerstücken etwas langsamer, in den technischen Stücken hat man keinen Nachteil. Evtl. ist der berechenbarere Hinterbau sogar von Vorteil...?
Fragt am Sonntag mal den "Spezi" nach seiner Meinung dazu, der fährt DH/FR nur mit HT. Und der springt(sprang) z.B. in Wintergerg alle offiziellen Drops+Gaps ohne Probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (2. August 2012)

nen hardtail is in schwierigen passagen sicherlich von vorteil,wenn man die trialtechnik anwenden will .. klar kann man mit nem Hardtail auch drops runter springen ,aber nen Fully is da schon für den Körper her besser / gesünder


----------



## AlexR (2. August 2012)

Ich bin eigentlich alles mit meinem Hardtail incl. 11cm Vorbau gefahren. Dazu 2.0er Reifen. 

Das geht (fast) alles. Nur halt viel langsamer und man muss mehr auf die Line achte. 150mm Federweg Vorn und Hinten bügel halt alles weg wo man mit dem HT erstmal gucken muss.

Ich finde HT fahren interessant. Ist halt mehr ein gebastel als flüssiges schnelles fahren . Mir hat es Spaß gemacht. Fully ist natürlich spannender da schneller. Aber teilweise wird durch das Fahrwerk der ganze Spaß auch weggedämpft.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. August 2012)

Stimmt schon, beim HT muss man mehr auf die Linie sehen. Gutes Training also. Fully-Fahren versaut auf Dauer, immer mal umsteigen (wer die Möglichkeit hat) macht munter. 

Soll jeder fahren, was er will. Übel wirds nur bei sochen "Bike"-Statements wie "ein Rad beginnt erst beim Fully"!


----------



## MtbHarz (3. August 2012)

Boah das Gequatsche ...fast jeder von Euch mimt den Lockeren,keiner is wirklich  entspannt-übt schön und gebt Euch betont lässig wenn ihr was könnt was ihr dem nächsten zeigen wollt...


----------



## Hasifisch (3. August 2012)

Vorschlag an die Forums-Betreiber: ich hätte gern eine Vollpfosten-Sperre für meinen thread...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. August 2012)

Oh Gott, wem soll ich denn dann ein Ohr abkauen wenn ich hier rausgeschmissen werde?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. August 2012)

Habt ihr den mal nicht mitgenommen oder habt ihm frecherweise die Luft von den Reifen abgelassen?
Komischer Post...


----------



## fm7775 (3. August 2012)

der postet hier zum ersten Mal hier, und dann nur **edit** Mist.  Meist kommen nur Kommis zu Fotos, aber Beiträge habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Der soll mal mitkommen und zeigen wenn er was kann. Jeder hat mal angefangen. Ich zum Beispiel bin vorher nie eine Treppe runter, jetzt suche ich die regelrecht, fange an meine Technik zu verbessern. Stoppie z.B. für Spitzkehren


----------



## jaamaa (3. August 2012)

Es sei ihm verziehen, ist es doch sein allererster und gleich ein so kreativer Beitrag in diesem Forum. Darauf hat er seit seiner Anmeldung vor über einem Jahr geziehlt drauf hingearbeitet. Ist aber trotz der langen Vorbereitungsphase leider nur Schwachsinn herausgekommen. 
Tja, entweder man hat was Anständiges in der Birne oder nur Brei...


----------



## Birotarier (3. August 2012)

Um mal zu Kernthema des threads zurückzukommen (man verliert ja irgendwie den Faden):
Würde mich gerne an der Sonntagsausfahrt beteiligen - habe nämlich auch schon erfolglos an der Steinernen Renne gebastelt.
Steht der Termin jetzt fest? Wo und wann könnte ich dazustoßen wenn ich hochradeln will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. August 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Habt ihr den mal nicht mitgenommen oder habt ihm frecherweise die Luft von den Reifen abgelassen?
> Komischer Post...




Da wir so Sachen öfter machen, kann es schon sein...



harudbod schrieb:


> Um mal zu Kernthema des threads zurückzukommen (man verliert ja irgendwie den Faden):
> Würde mich gerne an der Sonntagsausfahrt beteiligen - habe nämlich auch schon erfolglos an der Steinernen Renne gebastelt.
> Steht der Termin jetzt fest? Wo und wann könnte ich dazustoßen wenn ich hochradeln will?



Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, treffen wir uns 10:00 Uhr an der Hochschule in Wernigerode und versuchen dann mit möglichst wenig Autos um 10:30 in Drei Annen auf dem Parkplatz zu sein...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. August 2012)

Jawoll!
Nach Beerenstieg-Anfahrt Renne-Schlüsselstellen üben bis Körper und Geist nicht mehr wollen. Dann Resttour nach allgemeinem Wunsch.
Falls es regnet, fällt das Üben weg und gleich Resttour. 
Habe ich mit dem Vorschlag den Nerv der Allgemeinheit getroffen?


----------



## Hasifisch (3. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Jawoll!
> Nach Beerenstieg-Anfahrt Renne-Schlüsselstellen üben bis Körper und Geist nicht mehr wollen. Dann Resttour nach allgemeinem Wunsch.
> Falls es regnet, fällt das Üben weg und gleich Resttour.
> Habe ich mit dem Vorschlag den Nerv der Allgemeinheit getroffen?



Getroffen!
Bei leichtem Regen können wir ein paar Übungen am Beerenstieg machen. Renne ist dann aber extrem glibberig.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. August 2012)

Wie ist eigentlich die Gemeine Harzmücke drauf? Muss man sich einschmieren? Werden ja beim Üben öfter rumstehen. Hier hat gestern ein Schlauchwechsel gereicht, habe Unterarme wie Popeye, nur huckliger.


----------



## akastylez (3. August 2012)

Auf jeden Fall einsprühen!!! Ich hatte letztes mal noch die ganze Woche was davon


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. August 2012)

Das Viehzeug ist dieses Jahr irgendwie noch gemeiner.
Kein Tag vergeht ohne das ich von denen gejagt werde.

Den Tag wurde ein elektronisches Haiabwehrdingens vorgestellt, sollte auch für die "gemeine Harzmücke" entwickelt werden.


----------



## Nothing85 (3. August 2012)

Falls mein Kumpel nicht mitkommt hab ich noch ein Platz oben auf dem Auto...würde das vorher nochmal schreiben. Und dann nach WR kommen. Wenn nicht bin ich/sind wir oben in Drei Annen Hohne auf dem Parkplatz


----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. August 2012)

Ich denke ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei


----------



## TigersClaw (4. August 2012)

Jonas, bist Du zufällig aus Claustal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (4. August 2012)

nope, komme aus Magdeburg


----------



## Nothing85 (4. August 2012)

Also falls es jemanden was bringen würde hätte ich ab Halberstadt einen Platz frei  ansonsten treffen wir uns vor der FH in WR. Um 10 Uhr war das oder?
MfG Henning


----------



## Hasifisch (4. August 2012)

Ja, 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## Nothing85 (5. August 2012)

Könnte interessant werden Heute  bei der Wetterlage.
Ich hab nur ein Satz Reifen und der muss für alles her, aber Nässe zählt glaub ich nicht zu seinen Stärken 


Also hier in Halberstadt regnet es konstant 

-> also ich bin raus  wenn das jetzt schon so regnet ne ne da bin ich ne Pussy.


----------



## fm7775 (5. August 2012)

bin in halberstadt. beim umstieg wurde die Weiterfahrt verweigert Zug voll. 4 andere biker wollten auch nach WR. Dann der regen, den ich hier sehen. Das wars wohl heute.


----------



## Nothing85 (5. August 2012)

Also ich könnte dich nach WR bringen Garrit wollte mir noch was geben aber der hat sich diesbezüglich noch nicht gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (5. August 2012)

Danke. Bin schon wieder im Zug zurück. Pack mein Kram aus und schau mir das Video als Endlosschleife an. Schreibe ein netten Brief an HEX und Bahn.


----------



## BikeTiefling (5. August 2012)

Ja oder Nein? 10:00 Uhr oder später würde mich jetzt interessieren, wenn ja fahre ich in 10 min los.
Gruß BT


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. August 2012)

Die Sonntagstour war mal wieder richtig nett, die höchst orginelle Planung war: Pfarrstieg, Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg+Karlshaus, Ottofels, Steinerne+Kleine Renne.
Auf der Fahrt nach WR prasselte ordentlich Regen auf die Scheiben, Sektionstraining adè.  In WR hörte es dann auf, Glück gehabt! Der Pfarrstieg war partiell doch rutschiger als erwartet, durchballern ging nicht wirklich gut. Leider legte sich hier auch der erste böse ab und musste mit seinem Mitfahrer nach Hause, gute Besserung!
Hoch zu den Brockenkindern, zwei Hallenser mussten festellen, daß es sich mit zu kurzer Sattelstütze und zu großem Kettenblatt schlecht Berg hoch fährt. Alte Bobbahn oder Höllenstieg runter? Höllenstieg! Der war natürlich in den steilen Stücken etwas rutschig, hat viel Spaß gemacht! Danach machte sich leider auch Hasifisch auf den Weg nach Hause. Mittlerweile schien ordentlich die  Sonne und es gab vom Hohnekamm einen wunderbaren Blick in die Ebene. Der Einstieg in den Beerenstieg klappte bei allen sauber. Am Ottofels gabs dann doch noch ein Training, ich wusste vorher gar nicht, daß man das fahren kann. Hut ab vor Harudbod, der uns zeigte, wie man sowas sauber und mit Klickies fährt! Na gut, LukOOr und der Spezi retteten die Bärentatzen-Ehre. Vor der Brücke am Gasthaus haben wir uns nicht lange aufgehalten, war recht glatt. Die kleine Renne war ein großer Spaß, überraschenderweise fuhren von uns sieben Leuten sechs Mann das letzte Treppenstück! Ein schöner Abschluss. 
Wer wegen des Regens das Handtuch geworfen hat, hat eine schöne Tour verpasst! Mein herzliches Beileid an fm7775, schade, wenn wegen dieser Bahn-Idioten (Probleme mit der Fahrradmitnahme gibts ja erst seit ca. 20 Jahren) die Tour vermasselt wird. 
Grüße an alle, war 'ne nette Truppe, so machts Spaß.


----------



## akastylez (6. August 2012)

Das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Hasifisch (6. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Die kleine Renne war ein großer Spaß, überraschenderweise fuhren von uns sieben Leuten sechs Mann das letzte Treppenstück! Ein schöner Abschluss...



Ähämmm...sieben von acht, das habe ich mir auch nicht nehmen lassen...
Kleine Renne war oben teilweise super glitschig und grenzwertig.
Mir geht es heute übrigens richtig bescheiden, Magenprobleme, fiebrig, kraftlos und Schluckbeschwerden. Erklärt wohl, warum ich gestern so mies drauf war... Schöne Tour war es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. August 2012)

Oh, dann auch Dir gute Besserung!
Hatten in der Kl. Renne gar kein Problem mit Nässe, die Zeit hat wohl gut zum Abtrocknen gereicht.
Allein wäre ich das Endstück nicht gefahren, wenn man sich doch mal ablegt... .


----------



## Hasifisch (6. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Oh, dann auch Dir gute Besserung!
> Hatten in der Kl. Renne gar kein Problem mit Nässe, die Zeit hat wohl gut zum Abtrocknen gereicht.
> Allein wäre ich das Endstück nicht gefahren, wenn man sich doch mal ablegt... .



Ich kenne es inzwischen ganz gut. Aber wenn man fällt ist es eine ganz schöne Höhe...genau wie an der Spitzkehre nach links am Wasserfall. Da habe ich mal gesehen, wie "ragetty" gut zwei Meter runter gefallen ist...


----------



## micha.qlb (6. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> I...genau wie an der Spitzkehre nach links am  Wasserfall. Da habe ich mal gesehen, wie "ragetty" gut zwei Meter runter  gefallen ist...



dort bin ich vor 2 wochen auch meinem rad hinterher gerannt...eigentlich is die gar nicht so schwer


----------



## Hasifisch (6. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> dort bin ich vor 2 wochen auch meinem rad hinterher gerannt...eigentlich is die gar nicht so schwer



Nein, eigentlich nicht. Kann sogar gefahren werden, ohne Umsetzer. Bei mir ist da aber eine Blockade wegen des gesehenen Sturzes...und danach ist es eben sehr steil und rechts geht es im freien Fall in den Bach, wenn man es verkackt...


----------



## Nothing85 (6. August 2012)

Also ich war ja einer der, die das Handtuch geworfen haben.... letzte mal wegen Krankheit raus Gestern, weil ich ne Pussy bin  man man man bald ist der Sommer vorbei  hört sich aber sehr nett an und als ich aus dem Schwimmbad bin musste ich auch feststellen das sich das Wetter sehr verbessert hat....ärgerlich aber nicht zuändern. 
Macht irgendwer unter der Woche mal eine Feierabendrunde in dieser Richtung? Hab bis auf Freitag halb drei oder früher Feierabend. Einfach mal PN.
Ansonsten schönen Montag und Garrit dir gute Besserung werd nachher meine HS wieder zusammenbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas-7596 (6. August 2012)

Hmm, da hab ich wohl noch ein bisschen was verpasst  . Bin dann noch die Bobbahn komplett runter, kann es sein dass das letzte Stück (da wo jetzt die Betonröhren sind) nochmal entschärft wurde? Kam mir trotz nässe sehr einfach vor . . .

@ hasi: Gute Besserung, meld dich mal, wenn du wieder senkrecht bist


----------



## Pittus (10. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Die Sonntagstour war mal wieder richtig nett, die höchst orginelle Planung war: Pfarrstieg, Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg+Karlshaus, Ottofels, Steinerne+Kleine Renne.
> ....



Ups, das klingt nach richtig Spaß. Eine ähnliche Streckenführung haben wir auch schon öfters geradelt 

Pitt


----------



## Nothing85 (12. August 2012)

Ist heute irgendwer unterwegs???


----------



## Nothing85 (12. August 2012)

Da sich ja hier keiner gemeldet hat, weil ihr vermutlich selber schon unterwegs wart oder so, war ich allein unterwegs. Und weil ich den Beerenstieg heute mehr als bescheiden runter gefahren bin, ohne Ansatz einer Linie hab ich mir gedacht ich mach ein Foto...


----------



## Deleted 58074 (12. August 2012)

...schickes Rad


----------



## Nothing85 (12. August 2012)

Ne der Sattel passt so...und warum die Bremsleitung so komisch wirkt, keine Ahnung sieht eigentlich anders aus bin ich der Meinung


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2012)

Hallo Jungs, nochmal meine Bitte, weils nicht mehr lange hin ist: ich bin 24.-26. August mit drei Freuden in Braunlage. Am Samstag dem 25. würden wir gerne von dort aus so interessante Trails wie Beerenstieg, Pfarrstieg, Höllenstieg und so erkunden. Wir wollen zuerst den Wurmberg hoch und dann den Wurmbergstieg runter nach Schierke.

Würde uns jemand von euch mit Ortskenntniss führen? Treffen wäre in Braunlage oder Schierke möglich. Evtl. bis Drei Annen Hohne zu Kucki. Zum "Holy Trail" würden wir danach auch gerne. Den Trail selbst kenne ich, aber keine interessante Verbindung dort hin. Wir haben natürlich auch nix gegen eine Gruppe von Mitfahrern / Führern ;-)

Falls niemand Zeit hat: kennt ihr eine nette Verbindung zwischen Drei Annen Hohne und Skidenkmal? Ab dort hätte ich wieder einen selbst gefahrenen Track.

Der Termin ist jedenfalls fest, die Unterkunft gebucht, und Bombenwetter ist bestellt ;-)


----------



## Hasifisch (14. August 2012)

Samstag geht bei mir nicht, immer nur Sonntag...


----------



## Luk00r (15. August 2012)

So 9:15 Uhr Parkplatz FH - AlexR und ich fahren ne Runde, falls jemand Anschluss sucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (15. August 2012)

wann morgen? Samstag oder Weihnachten.


----------



## micha.qlb (15. August 2012)

Frank...Sonntag..steht doch da


----------



## Hasifisch (15. August 2012)

Viel Spaß!
Im Moment sind alle steinigen Trails so trocken wie noch gar nicht dieses Jahr...


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2012)

Hoffentlich sind sie das in einer Woche auch noch. Hasi evtl fahren wir dann einfach Sonntag, wenn Du uns führen würdest.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. August 2012)

Können wir gern machen. Lass uns mal Anfang nächster Woche planen.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sind sie das in einer Woche auch noch. Hasi evtl fahren wir dann einfach Sonntag, wenn Du uns führen würdest.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2012)

Geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (16. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!
> Im Moment sind alle steinigen Trails so trocken wie noch gar nicht dieses Jahr...



Das waren sie


----------



## AlexR (16. August 2012)

Ab Freitag sollen doch 30+ Grad werden. Ich glaube das Problem gibt sich bald wieder .


----------



## micha.qlb (16. August 2012)

ich habe die Nacht geträumt, dass drei Berliner Biker am Gasthaus Renne eine Artisten-Longe hingebaut haben...einfach einhängen und losfahren. Es braucht nur noch jemanden, der am anderen Ende zieht 

...der Trail ist ab sofort also auch bei Sturzregen zu befahren...

P.S.


----------



## Nothing85 (16. August 2012)

Hey Micha wie sieht das bei dir immer so Nachmittags aus. Fährst du auch unter der Woche? Wenn ja kommen jetzt die 3 W´s. Was, Wo, Wann??? Vielleicht könnte man ja mal zusammen eine Feierabendrunde starten. War jetzt die letzten male immer oben bei Drei Annen Hohne und bin da gefahren.


----------



## micha.qlb (16. August 2012)

Servus, ich hab i.d.R 16.00 Feierabend. Wenn ich mich beeile bin ich spätestens 16.30 auf dem Bike (100m Arbeitsweg) wenn ich von QLB aus starte. Wenns wo anders hingehen soll, muss halt das Auto vorher beladen sein/werden.

Ich fahre je nach Zeit/Wetter/Lust 2-3 Mal die Woche....so und jetzt kommts: Momentan, bis mitte September, hab ich eher wenig Zeit bzw. nehm sie mir nicht. Danach ist wieder alles gut und wir können gern mal ne FA-Runde drehn...ggf in der Mitte treffen und/oder eben wo anders. Früher bin ich gern allein gefahren aber zur Zeit geht mir das eh irgendwie auf n Sack


----------



## Hasifisch (16. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!
> Im Moment sind alle steinigen Trails so trocken wie noch gar nicht dieses Jahr...





Nothing85 schrieb:


> Das waren sie



Ach was, ich lasse heute kurz den Staub runterwaschen und ab morgen ist alles wieder griffig....


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ach was, ich lasse heute kurz den Staub runterwaschen und ab morgen ist alles wieder griffig....



Find ick prima, das Du uns die Trails putzt


----------



## janisj (20. August 2012)

Hier was zum gucken


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2012)

Alter, ich hab schon vom Zusehen das fette Grinsen im Gesicht ... vor allem weil wir die Strecke am kommenden Sonntag fahren werden. Saustark. Jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr drauf!


----------



## Baxter75 (20. August 2012)

habt ihr nen gps track zu dieser runde ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (20. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Alter, ich hab schon vom Zusehen das fette Grinsen im Gesicht ... vor allem weil wir die Strecke am kommenden Sonntag fahren werden. Saustark. Jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr drauf!



das grinsen wird noch fetter


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2012)

Vielleicht möchte sich jemand uns anschliessen:

Wir fahren kommenden Samstag ab Oderbrück. Kaiserweg, Skidenkmal, Pionierweg, Plessenburg, bis zum Holy Trail und zurück dann noch Märchenweg, Oderteich, Achtermann. 65km 1300hm.

Am Sonntag hoffen wir auf Führung von Hasifisch. Trails die aus dem Video. Start in Braunlage, Wurmberg hoch, Wurmbergstieg runter und dann die Stiege-Runde


----------



## janisj (20. August 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> habt ihr nen gps track zu dieser runde ???


jepp, Braunlage-Braunlage (~45km) und Schierke-Schierke (32km)


----------



## Baxter75 (20. August 2012)

da habt ihr dann aber nen strammes we vor euch


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2012)

Das passt schon. Unsere Hausrunde hier an der Küste ist 95km 1300hm, wir haben genug Training


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Hier was zum gucken



Ich habe mir jetzt das ganze Video angesehen, weil ich dachte, es kommen für mich noch neue Trails in/bei Stiege drin vor...bis ich jetzt wohl geschnallt habe, das _Stiege_ nicht den Harzort (!), sondern die Mehrzahl von ...stieg meint...
Den Gradmesser im Pfarrstieg habt ihr ja leider umfahren...


----------



## Bogeyman (21. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> [...]
> Den Gradmesser im Pfarrstieg habt ihr ja leider umfahren...



Wenn man mal neugierig fragen darf, was ist den der Gradmesser?!


----------



## janisj (21. August 2012)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Wenn man mal neugierig fragen darf, was ist den der Gradmesser?!


Der Frage schließe ich mich auch an!
???

Wenn als "Gradmesser" die Treppe vor dem Gleis gemeint ist, dann ist die für mich schlicht zu doof.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. August 2012)

Diesem harten Urteil der "Doofheit" möchte ich mich nicht anschliessen, ich fand sie immer sehr sympatisch. Sehr schätze ich auch ihr treffendes Urteilsvermögen bezüglich zu linearer Luft-Hinterbaudämpfer. So, Treppenehre wieder hergestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (21. August 2012)

Die hatten ne Frau dabei - weitere Kommentare sind obsolet !! (!!!!) 

Am Sonntag evtl. auch dabei, wenn diesmal das Fahrzeug nicht wieder abspringt.


----------



## Pittus (21. August 2012)

Treppe ist nur Kopfsache wegen dem Geländer dreimal gefahren und unzählige male umfahren zT.weil auch Leute dort herum standen (schöne Ausrede)

@TigersClaw
viel Spaß!!! Für ein WE eine ambitionierte Tour, wenn Pech dann sehr viele Rotstrümpfe. Wenn ihr den Wurmbergstieg noch mitnehmt wird es auch konditionell sehr Anspruchsvoll, da Berg runter auch Körner kostet
Ansonsten ist diese Runde mittlerweile schon ein Klassiger, hoffentlich noch lange, deswegen immer schön die Rotstümpfe grüßen und nicht vorbei brettern.
Überlege noch ob ich am Donnerstag für ein, zwei Tage in den Harz fahre.

Pitt


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2012)

Pitt, wir sind immer freundlich zu Wanderern, und die meisstens auch zu uns.

Wenn Du Dich und anschliessen möchtest, sag Bescheid


----------



## jaamaa (21. August 2012)

Pittus schrieb:


> zT.weil auch Leute dort herum standen (schöne Ausrede)
> Pitt



Das Problem bei den Leuten ist eher, dass man diesen seine Aufmerksamkeit widmet und dann nicht mehr auf den Trail achtet. Ich kenn da jemanden der sagte noch... 

VG


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2012)

Der Gradmesser am Pfarrstieg ist die Treppe - wie schon geschrieben eher Kopfsache...
Das Mädel im Video ist super gefahren, dicken Respekt!


----------



## janisj (21. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das Mädel im Video ist super gefahren, dicken Respekt!



Die stand schon mehrere male auf dem Podest  (1) in Merxhausen DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (21. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das Mädel im Video ist super gefahren, dicken Respekt!



Sie hat ja auch ein ideales Trainingsgelände vor der Haustür 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bogeyman (21. August 2012)

Achso, ich dachte schon ich hätte was verpasst, die Treppe finde ich jetzt nicht so spannend. Das Stück danach mit genügend Geschwindigkeit zu schaffen das es einen nicht zum Stillstand bremst finde ich viel spannender


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. August 2012)

Das kommt auf die Gabel an, ob es dann weh tut.
Ottofels rechts runter....???

Fahrt mal die nächsten Tage schön korrekt und grüsst immer freundlich, bin nämlich um Braunlage rum wandern. Werde mir schon mal einen ordentlichen Knüppel suchen....


----------



## Hasifisch (22. August 2012)

Wie gesagt, die Treppe ist - wie fast immer bei den Dingern - eher mentaler Gradmesser...
Ottofelsen rechts runter kenne ich auch nicht. Also wenn du vor der Treppe stehst rechts?


----------



## janisj (22. August 2012)

Ich finde (IMHO) jede naturliche Steilabfahrt, wo die Bremsen keine Wirkung mehr haben, hat mehr Reiz und macht viEEEl mehr Laune als so eine.... Treppe....
Amen


----------



## Hasifisch (22. August 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Ich finde (IMHO) jede naturliche Steilabfahrt, wo die Bremsen keine Wirkung mehr haben, hat mehr Reiz und macht viEEEl mehr Laune als so eine.... Treppe....
> Amen



Hmmm...ich wollte niemanden kritisieren, aber gerade Treppen sind, vor allem wenn sie so unregelmäßig sind wie diese - ein hervorragendes Training und außerdem gehört diese halt dazu, wenn man sagen möchte, man ist den Pfarrstieg komplett gefahren...

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch und es ist jetzt auch gar nicht speziell gegen euch oder irgend jemand sonst - aber man braucht sich nur die Trails ansehen und sieht, das momentan eine für mich unverständliche Menatlität um sich greift. Überall entstehen an den eigentlichen Schlüsselstellen neue "Chickenways" durch Fahrer, die sich den eigentlichen Weg nicht zutrauen und dann halt einen Umweg fahren. In eurem Fall scheint es ja diesen Umweg schon gegeben zu haben, aber ich muss mir nur die Kleine Renne oder den Beerenstieg ansehen, wo rechts und/oder links neben dem eigentlichen Trail neue Wege entstehen oder Spitzkehren abgekürzt werden. Mich ärgert das enorm, denn zum Einen ist das Wasser auf die Mühlen der MTB-HAsser und zum Anderen sind die Trails für mich nicht gefahren. Der Beerenstieg zum Beispiel ist eigentlich die Rinne und nicht der Waldboden-Trail rechts daneben (im zweiten Abschnitt).
Wenn ich eine Stelle nicht fahren kann/möchte, sollte ich sie halt schieben, tragen oder was auch immer und nicht parallel eine neue Strecke erschaffen.

Wie geschrieben, das geht nicht persönlich gegen euch, da ja eine Umfahrung vorhanden war. Schöner als die Treppe war die allerdings nicht...


----------



## micha.qlb (22. August 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Unbedingt!
> Ist mir in der kleinen Renne auch sehr negativ aufgefallen.
> 
> Ottofels hat doch keine Treppe?
> Ich meine wenn man vom Karlshaus kommt, bevor man links um den Ottofels trägt, gehts rechts runter.



Ich denke Hasi meint die Leiter


----------



## Hasifisch (22. August 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Unbedingt!
> Ist mir in der kleinen Renne auch sehr negativ aufgefallen...



Gerade dort ist es auch sehr schlimm. Die Kleine Renne besteht auch aus einem steilen Stück mit fiesen Blockstufen...wer die nicht fährt, sondern daneben mit blockiertem Hinterrad runtereiert, ist die Kleine Renne nicht wirklich gefahren!



cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...Ottofels hat doch keine Treppe?
> Ich meine wenn man vom Karlshaus kommt, bevor man links um den Ottofels trägt, gehts rechts runter.



Schau ich mir mal an.



micha.qlb schrieb:


> Ich denke Hasi meint die Leiter


----------



## Pittus (22. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Pitt, wir sind immer freundlich zu Wanderern, und die meisstens auch zu uns.
> 
> Wenn Du Dich und anschliessen möchtest, sag Bescheid



Wann wollt ihr Sonntag vom Parkplatz Wurmbergseilbahn los  (nehme an das ist der Treffpunkt) 

Pitt


----------



## Baxter75 (22. August 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Unbedingt!
> Ist mir in der kleinen Renne auch sehr negativ aufgefallen.
> 
> Ottofels hat doch keine Treppe?
> Ich meine wenn man vom Karlshaus kommt, bevor man links um den Ottofels trägt, gehts rechts runter.



links kann man die Treppen hoch gehen und dann gehts rechts runter ,was nich grad leicht is ,aber fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hmmm...ich wollte niemanden kritisieren, aber gerade Treppen sind, vor allem wenn sie so unregelmäßig sind wie diese - ein hervorragendes Training und außerdem gehört diese halt dazu, wenn man sagen möchte, man ist den Pfarrstieg komplett gefahren...
> 
> Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch und es ist jetzt auch gar nicht speziell gegen euch oder irgend jemand sonst - aber man braucht sich nur die Trails ansehen und sieht, das momentan eine für mich unverständliche Menatlität um sich greift. Überall entstehen an den eigentlichen Schlüsselstellen neue "Chickenways" durch Fahrer, die sich den eigentlichen Weg nicht zutrauen und dann halt einen Umweg fahren. In eurem Fall scheint es ja diesen Umweg schon gegeben zu haben, aber ich muss mir nur die Kleine Renne oder den Beerenstieg ansehen, wo rechts und/oder links neben dem eigentlichen Trail neue Wege entstehen oder Spitzkehren abgekürzt werden. Mich ärgert das enorm, denn zum Einen ist das Wasser auf die Mühlen der MTB-HAsser und zum Anderen sind die Trails für mich nicht gefahren. Der Beerenstieg zum Beispiel ist eigentlich die Rinne und nicht der Waldboden-Trail rechts daneben (im zweiten Abschnitt).
> Wenn ich eine Stelle nicht fahren kann/möchte, sollte ich sie halt schieben, tragen oder was auch immer und nicht parallel eine neue Strecke erschaffen.
> ...



Hey Hasifisch!
Ich kann dich wirklich gut verstehen und wie man in diesem Thread erlesen kann sind wir alle tierische Harzfans weil er nunmal sehr abwechslungsreich sowohl landschaftlich als auch trailtechnisch ist.
Ich denke aber die meisten MTBler die diese Trails fahren sind sich garnicht bewusst das sie diese Chicken Ways benutzen.
Als ich sie das erstmal gefahren bin war das für mich überhaupt nicht ersichtlich was nun original und was neu geschaffen wurden ist.
Du als Alteingessener kenntst die  Wege schon viel viel länger und genauer um das richtig zu beurteilen.
Auch glaub ich nicht das diese Abkürzungen nur von MTBlern gemacht werden. Wanderer halten sich auch nicht genau an die Wege sondern spazieren querfeldein.
Mich würd mal interessieren ob die die Geld mit dem befahren der Trails verdienen  (quasi  solche wie Trailtech) auch drauf achten welche Linie gefahren wird

In Zukunft wird sich der Harz sowieso negativ verändern und wir als MTB Sportler werden mehr mehr verdrängt und eigeschränkt werden.
Ein Beispiel zeigt Hahnenklee, das war ein richtig geiler Bikepark wo selbst ich der  120 FW unterm Ar... hat die Singletrailstrecken befahren konnte. Nu ist fast alles weg  weil zwecks Massentourismus eine Sommerrodelbahn enstanden ist.
Ein anderer Punkt der zum nachdenken anregen könnte ist, was hat der Harz mit Bayern zu tun???
Ich frag mich warum auf dem Torfhaus ein Gebäude mit den Namen    
Bavaria Alm entsteht 
Ich glaub da hätte  man einen anderen Namen finden können der mehr zur Region passt. Zeigen tuts aber das dass Wort Bavaria schon ein bissel PR ist und Leute sich schneller damit angesprochen werden. 

Ein richtiges Trauspiel wird sein wenn der Wurmberg ab nächstes  Jahr zum modernsten Skigebiet Norddeutschlands werden soll.
20 Hektar Wald werden einfach platt gemacht, neue Skilifte und Schneekanonen entstehen. Jawohl das wird ein Spass


----------



## jaamaa (22. August 2012)

Bavaria Alm ist ne Kette und gibt es  hier z.B. auch im flachen Hildesheim


----------



## Hasifisch (22. August 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hey Hasifisch!...
> Ich denke aber die meisten MTBler die diese Trails fahren sind sich garnicht bewusst das sie diese Chicken Ways benutzen...



Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Punkt...gerade am Beerenstieg fahren die wenigsten links durch die Rinne, was aber der eigentliche Stieg ist. Rechts daneben ist halt ein Zweitweg entstanden, der von Wanderern und Bikern gleichermaßen genutzt wird. Und, um es mal deutlich zu sagen, in dem dort anstehenden, höchst wahrscheinlich nicht natürlich entstandenem, Fichtenwald der Holzindustrie finde ich es auch relativ egal.
Schlimm ist aber, wenn zum Beispiel an der Kleinen Renne massive Bremsrillen deutlich darauf hinweisen, das vor allem Biker hier die neuen Linien ziehen.
Wie es mit dem Harz weitergeht wird schon interessant. 



jaamaa schrieb:


> Bavaria Alm ist ne Kette und gibt es  hier z.B. auch im flachen Hildesheim



Hier um die Ecke in der Wernigeröder Innenstadt gibt es ein bayerisches "Löwenbräu" Restaurant. Warum gehen Touristen, die den Harz besuchen, dort hin? Ich check das nicht...


----------



## micha.qlb (23. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Punkt...gerade am Beerenstieg fahren die wenigsten links durch die Rinne, was aber der eigentliche Stieg ist. Rechts daneben ist halt ein Zweitweg entstanden, der von Wanderern und Bikern gleichermaßen genutzt wird. Und, um es mal deutlich zu sagen, in dem dort anstehenden, höchst wahrscheinlich nicht natürlich entstandenem, Fichtenwald der Holzindustrie finde ich es auch relativ egal.
> Schlimm ist aber, wenn zum Beispiel an der Kleinen Renne massive Bremsrillen deutlich darauf hinweisen, das vor allem Biker hier die neuen Linien ziehen.
> Wie es mit dem Harz weitergeht wird schon interessant.
> 
> ...



Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum Touristen im Ausland unbedingt Schnitzel mit Pommes Essen müssen oder statt im Meer im Pool Baden.  das is so n deutsches ding.  begreifen tue ich das aber auch nich


----------



## jaamaa (23. August 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> In Zukunft wird sich der Harz sowieso negativ verändern...



Das sehe ich anders. Man sollte und darf sich dem Wandel nicht verschließen. Alles auf dieser Welt verändert sich permanent... das ist nun mal so, damit muß man klar kommen.

Sicher sage auch ich, dass vieles früher besser war wie z.B. Torfhaus. Wenn ich heutzutage da vorbei fahre, denke ich immer daran wie idyllisch das mal mit den kleinen Häuschen war. Und jetzt... Großbaustelle ( die Alm hat übrigens schon seit ein paar Jahren geöffnet). Auch ist es sicherlich für Bikeparkbesucher ungünstig, wenn wie in Hahnenklee einige Strecken gesperrt sind, weil man dort eine Sommerrodelbahn baut. Das passiert jetzt in Braunlage wegen der Umgestaltung der Pisten nun auch. 

Man sollte das alles auch von der wirtschaftlichen Seite sehen und da besteht für die Region halt noch großer Nachholbedarf, weil man über Jahre sein angestaubtes Image gepflegt hat. Die Erweiterung des Skigebietes ist mehr als überfällig und hätte schon vor 10 Jahren stattfinden sollen. Und im Vergleich zu den alpinen Skigebieten, die schon seit Jahrzehnten für und durch den Tourismus vergewaltigt werden, sind diese Maßnahmen hier im Harz nur Peanuts.

Es wird sich alles entwickeln... nicht jedoch unbedingt zum Negativen für uns Biker. Ich fahre da jetzt schon über 20 Jahre rum und werde, sofern ich noch dazu in der Lage bin, noch weitere 20 Jahre meine Runden drehen. Auch die Stimmung zwischen Bikern und Wanderern hat sich mMn in den letzten 10 Jahren verbessert (... ok, so'n paar Deppen gibt es immer). 

Wirklich kacke (und damit auch suboptimal für uns Biker) ist jedoch, wenn Biker die Trails bremsend runter rutschen und diese damit verändern oder schädigen, also dass was Hasifisch angesprochen hat (... ok, so'n paar Deppen gibt es immer). Da hilft auch nur überzeugende Aufklärungsarbeit!

In diesem Sinne... Positiv denken, denn alles wird gut


----------



## Hasifisch (23. August 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> (... ok, so'n paar Deppen gibt es immer)
> (... ok, so'n paar Deppen gibt es immer)...



Ja, leider auf beiden Seiten. Die negativsten Erlebnisse für Wanderer finden z.B. gar nicht auf den Trails statt, sondern auf den Forstautobahnen, wo generell höhere Geschwindigkeiten herrschen und rücksichtsloser Gefahren wird.
Auf der anderen Seite glauben viele Wanderer, das die Trails (also quasi die Wege ) ihnen gehören und Radfahren dort verboten ist. Das ist mitnichten so und gehört zu den großen und falschen Legenden.


----------



## jaamaa (23. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite glauben viele Wanderer, das die Trails (also quasi die Wege ) ihnen gehören und Radfahren dort verboten ist. Das ist mitnichten so und gehört zu den großen und falschen Legenden.



Ich hatte mal aus dem Deister den Tip bekommen unser NWaldLG(Niedersächsisches Gesetz über den Wald und die Landschaftsordnung) in gedruckter Form im Rucksack mitzuführen. Mit den Paragraphen im Rücken bringt einem bei einer Diskussion, ob mit Wanderern oder Forst, so schnell nichts aus der Fassung. Vorher durchlesen und verstehen macht allerdings Sinn


----------



## Hasifisch (23. August 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ...Vorher durchlesen und verstehen macht allerdings Sinn


----------



## Birotarier (24. August 2012)

Kleiner Tip für alle die vielleicht schon morgen zwischen Schierke und Wurmberg trails rocken wollen: Morgen ist Endurothon, d.h. MTB Marathon auf allen relevanten trails: Wurmbergstieg, Scharcherklippen, Mäuseklippen usw. Die Strecken sind zwar nicht richtig gesperrt, es ist aber mit vielen ehrgeizigen, schnellen bikern auf hardtails zu rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (24. August 2012)

harudbod schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip für alle die vielleicht schon morgen zwischen Schierke und Wurmberg trails rocken wollen: Morgen ist Endurothon, d.h. MTB Marathon auf allen relevanten trails: Wurmbergstieg, Scharcherklippen, Mäuseklippen usw. Die Strecken sind zwar nicht richtig gesperrt, es ist aber mit vielen ehrgeizigen, schnellen bikern auf hardtails zu rechnen.



Stimmt, morgen ist Endurothon! Da werde ich bestimmt mal als Zuschauer hinfahren. Mit selbst biken wird es dieses WE auf Grund einer fiesen Erkältung wohl nix...

@Steffen: Sonntag ist für mich leider gestorben. Brauche das WE dringend zur Regeneration...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. August 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Bavaria Alm ist ne Kette und gibt es  hier z.B. auch im flachen Hildesheim



Oh Gott eine Kette!!
Die arbeiten meist mit Reiseunternehmen zusammen die mit Busen die Leute ran karren.
Tja Hasifisch dann musste dir bald die Trails mit Rollatorenfahrern teilen



jaamaa schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Man sollte und darf sich dem Wandel nicht verschließen. Alles auf dieser Welt verändert sich permanent... das ist nun mal so, damit muß man klar kommen.
> 
> Sicher sage auch ich, dass vieles früher besser war wie z.B. Torfhaus. Wenn ich heutzutage da vorbei fahre, denke ich immer daran wie idyllisch das mal mit den kleinen Häuschen war. Und jetzt... Großbaustelle ( die Alm hat übrigens schon seit ein paar Jahren geöffnet). Auch ist es sicherlich für Bikeparkbesucher ungünstig, wenn wie in Hahnenklee einige Strecken gesperrt sind, weil man dort eine Sommerrodelbahn baut. Das passiert jetzt in Braunlage wegen der Umgestaltung der Pisten nun auch.
> 
> ...



So nach dem Motto "früher war alles schöner und besser" mein ich das ja nun auch nicht. Klar ist es von der wirtschaftlichen Seite für die Orte Schierke, Braunlage usw. sicher positiv aber für die Natur bezweifle ich das es positiv ist. Ich seh den Luchs schon seine Koffer packen
Das ist ja das warum ich den Harz so schätze, einfach aufs Bike setzen und durch wunderschöne Natur fahren. Bei mir im Südharz hab ich da sogar noch meine Ruhe und kann mich vom Stress der Woche erholen.

Man kann ja die alpine Region nicht mit den Harz vergleichen. Manche Pisten dort sind so groß wie der Harz


----------



## micha.qlb (24. August 2012)

ich würde da nich so Schwarz malen. lieber drüber nachdenken, wie man vernünftige bremsen an rollatoren baut um damit die trails runter zu ballern. in Zeiten, wo die dinger unter der alternden Bevölkerung quasi schon als statussymbol gelten (sorry is so) sehe ich dA großes Potenzial und vor allem eine customizing Marktlücke.


----------



## jaamaa (24. August 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Oh Gott eine Kette!!
> Die arbeiten meist mit Reiseunternehmen zusammen die mit Busen die Leute ran karren.
> Tja Hasifisch dann musste dir bald die Trails mit Rollatorenfahrern teilen



Tagesfahrten werden tatsächlich schon länger angeboten. Aber keine Angst... die Alm ist weit weg von euch und die Rollatoren haben den Goetheweg. Dafür wurde er ja schließlich vor Jahren... sagen wir mal 'umgestaltet' .


----------



## Deleted 58074 (25. August 2012)

> Oh Gott eine Kette!!
> Die arbeiten meist mit Reiseunternehmen zusammen die mit Busen die Leute ran karren.


nicht schlecht 
@ Hasifisch: Gute Besserung auch von mir (auch, wenn wir uns gar nicht kennen = verfolge Deinen Thread von Anfang an, komme ursprünglich aus QLB, von daher Interresse (Trails in / um / bei WR) habe dadurch viele neue Trails kennen gelernt = Danke !!!)


----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2012)

Hasi, kein Problem, gute Besserung von uns. Wir haben morgen einen erfahrenen Brockenrocker dabei, ich denke es wird gut gehen. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.

Falls sich jemand uns anschliessen möchte: wir treffen uns um 9 Uhr an der Talstation der Wurmberg-Seilbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. August 2012)

@jaamaa: gerade weil der Harzer Geld verdienen möchte und soll, ist die völlige Zuwendung zum Wintersport Unfug. Der Ösi z.B. hat ja Erfahrung im "mit Touristen Geld verdienen" (womit auch sonst auf 2000m Höhe), und der baut eben massiv das zweite Standbein MTB auf (mit Wegenetzen und Parks), weitere Beispiele wären das Trail-Netz in Wales oder Winterberg, da brummts.
Die Entwicklung in Hahnenklee und Braunlage bzw. der Stillstand in Thale ist für mich nicht nachzuvollziehen. 
War jetzt paar Tage in Braunlage, die liefern sich da ja ein heißes Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen mit Oststädten was die Trostlosigkeit und Heruntergekommenheit anbetrifft. Nur Rentner und vertrottelte Motorradfahrer, ich habe mit fast 50 Jahren den Altersdurchschnitt enorm gedrückt! Die haben ein paar frische Ideen bitter nötig. Eigentlich hat der Harz ein hohes Potential und eine zentrale Lage dazu.
War übrigens erstaunt, wie leer der Harz war, an insgesamt drei Tagen kamen uns ca. 20 Radler und Wanderer entgegen, das wars. Am Märchenweg stand übrigens (noch) kein Radverbotsschild, da gabs mal so Gerüchte.

@hasifisch: dann lass uns doch das nächste Mal ein paar große Steine oder 'nen Baumstamm in die Bremsrinne wälzen, vielleicht hilfts

Als Wandersmann ist mir wieder aufgefallen, wie gut demonstratives Langsamfahren und Klingeln (so man eine am Rad hat!!!) rüberkommen.

Schon mal jemand den Achtermann runtergefahren?


----------



## Hasifisch (26. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> @hasifisch: dann lass uns doch das nächste Mal ein paar große Steine oder 'nen Baumstamm in die Bremsrinne wälzen, vielleicht hilfts...
> 
> Schon mal jemand den Achtermann runtergefahren?



Beides gute Projekte. Jetzt muss ich erstmal diese bekackte Erkältung loswerden.


----------



## micha.qlb (26. August 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @jaamaa:
> War jetzt paar Tage in Braunlage, die liefern sich da ja ein heißes Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen mit Oststädten was die Trostlosigkeit und Heruntergekommenheit anbetrifft. Nur Rentner und vertrottelte Motorradfahrer, ich habe mit fast 50 Jahren den Altersdurchschnitt enorm gedrückt! Die haben ein paar frische Ideen bitter nötig. Eigentlich hat der Harz ein hohes Potential und eine zentrale Lage dazu.
> War übrigens erstaunt, wie leer der Harz war, an insgesamt drei Tagen kamen uns ca. 20 Radler und Wanderer entgegen, das wars.
> 
> Schon mal jemand den Achtermann runtergefahren?



@Westharz: waren gestern mit Berliner Bekannten an der Rappbode (ich vermute die IMbissbuden dort haben einen ähnlichen Umsatz wie ein 5* Restaurant...) Talsperre spazieren. Ziemlich exakt der gleichen Wortlaut kam aus deren Mund! Beeindruckend.

@ Achtermann: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9779588&postcount=132


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. August 2012)

Ganz schönes Gehoppel. 
War stellenweise auch nicht unsteil - finde ich. Ist vielleicht 'ne gute Idee, da mal runter zu fahren.


----------



## Nothing85 (27. August 2012)

Was ist aus der Idee geworden An der Renne mal zu üben???


----------



## micha.qlb (27. August 2012)

ich glaub das ist aus Zeitmangel/Urlaubsgründen/Krankheitsgründen verschoben 

ich für meinen Teil kann in 2 Wochen wieder, dann auch gern ma Nachmittag nach der Arbeit (dann aber nur Renne & kleine Renne.... s schäckert ja nu auch schon zeitig)...

...um gleich mal einen Termin vorzuschlagen...wie wärs mitm 11.09. ab 14-15 Uhr? oder eben an dem WE ?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. August 2012)

Wir sind gestern Höllenstieg und Pfarrstieg "gefahren" ... Ja Hasi, an der Treppe runter zur Brockenbahn habe ich den Chickenway genommen 

Höllenstieg war für mich echt die Hölle, bin dort mehr gerutscht und gefallen als gefahren. Aber es war auch sehr feucht.

Dankeschön an unseren Ersatzguide Pittus, schön das Du dabei warst 

Auf jeden Fall war der Harzbesuch wieder mal genial


----------



## fm7775 (27. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> @Westharz: waren gestern mit Berliner Bekannten an der Rappbode (ich vermute die IMbissbuden dort haben einen ähnlichen Umsatz wie ein 5* Restaurant...) Talsperre spazieren. Ziemlich exakt der gleichen Wortlaut kam aus deren Mund! Beeindruckend.
> 
> @ Achtermann: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9779588&postcount=132



Du warst an der Rappbode, ich auch, naja ein Stück. Trautenstein hoch nach Königshütte, das Steinbachtal bis 3 Annen


----------



## downhillsau (27. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern Höllenstieg und Pfarrstieg "gefahren" ...
> Höllenstieg war für mich echt die Hölle, bin dort mehr gerutscht und gefallen als gefahren. Aber es war auch sehr feucht.



Oh jaaa, der Höllenstieg war Samstag auch schon sehr rutschig, gerade das obere Stück vom F.-S.-Weg aus mit all den vielen fiesen Wurzeln. Da war ich mir zeitweise auch nicht mehr sicher, ob ich die Kontrolle habe oder doch das Bike. Die nassen Steine unten waren auch nicht ohne. Daran müssen wir uns die nächsten Monate, wo man dort oben noch fahren kann, gewöhnen.


----------



## Bogeyman (27. August 2012)

Hi, ich hab da mal 'ne Frage. Ich suche noch Trails/Stiege die mich vom Beerenstieg, Höllenstieg bzw. Steinerne Renne Richtung Ilsenburg führen.
Gibt es dort noch ähnliche Trails/Stiege in der Gegend?

Danke
Bogeyman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raha (27. August 2012)

Hi Bogeyman,

letztesmal haben wir die rechte Abfahrt "entdeckt"  





Viel Spaß


----------



## Bogeyman (27. August 2012)

Danke, werde ich mir mal angucken. Hat noch jemand einen Tip? Vielleicht mehr süd-östlich?
Suche noch Trails zum verbinden meiner Tour, also um den Trailanteil zu erhöhen. Konkret suche ich Trails im Gebiet Renne, Bielstein, Kantorberg, Plesse, Wolfklippe... so ganz grob.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. August 2012)

Vom Höllenstieg gehts schnell über den Stern und den Soldansweg zur Stempelsbuche, dort beginnt der Bremer Weg, der endet an der Bremer Hütte. Schnell, griffig, machte uns viel Spaß. Aber: ist ne kleine Kante drin, kein Ding, muss man aber wissen, außerdem könnte er u.U. auch etwas mehr begangen sein, also Augen auf. Ist z.T. aber auch gut einsehbar. 
Offiziell am Soldansweg (aber eigentlich höher) beginnt der Schindelstieg. Sinnvoll, wenn ihr zum Fsth. Plessenburg wollt. Nicht der Kracher, hat auch Gegenanstieg drin, ist aber landschaftlich nett (Ferdinandstein), besser als Forstautobahn.
Mehr kenn ich nicht, viel Spaß.


----------



## TigersClaw (28. August 2012)

Der Schindelstieg stand am Samstag fast komplett unter Wasser.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. August 2012)

Sollte aber kein generelles Problem sein, hat wahrscheinlich doch etwas besser geschüttet bei euch. Wir hatten ein paar Regengüsschen vorher, war trotzdem alles ok..
Aber weiß jemand, wo der Schindelstieg (heißt der dann noch so?) oberhalb des Soldanweges beginnt und ob das Befahren Sinn macht?


----------



## fm7775 (28. August 2012)

schau mal bei openstreetmap oder falls eine topokarte gewünscht, bei gps track . Der Schindelstieg beginnt auf dem Soldansweg. gelber brink runter, kurz dahinter folgt eine scharfe S-Kurve. hier kommt man zur stempelsbuche. man müsste dann wieder hoch. sitze gerade im garten, kann das mal in eine karte malen


----------



## downhillsau (28. August 2012)

Weitere Möglichkeit wäre vom Höllenstieg hoch zum Molkenhausstern und dann über den Alexanderstieg zur Plessenburg. Von dort könnte man z.B. den Eselsstieg fahren oder was ich auch sehr geil finde, erstmal Richtung Bremer Hütte und irgendwann geht ein trail rechts runter ins Ilsetal. Leider ist der Einstieg ziemlich schmal und dadurch schwer zu sehen. Bei http://www.gpsies.com ist er auch eingezeichnet. Anschließend dann den Ilsetrail.


----------



## fm7775 (28. August 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> schau mal bei openstreetmap oder falls eine topokarte gewünscht, bei gps track . Der Schindelstieg beginnt auf dem Soldansweg. gelber brink runter, kurz dahinter folgt eine scharfe S-Kurve. hier kommt man zur stempelsbuche. man müsste dann wieder hoch. sitze gerade im garten, kann das mal in eine karte malen



siehe Anhang


----------



## brokenarmsdude (28. August 2012)

Sind morgen ab ca. 11:30 zu zweit rund um Schierke unterwegs und machen dort ein paar Bilder, wer uns findet wird gerne auch mit aufgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (29. August 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hier um die Ecke in der Wernigeröder Innenstadt gibt es ein bayerisches "Löwenbräu" Restaurant. Warum gehen Touristen, die den Harz besuchen, dort hin? Ich check das nicht...



Aus dem selben Grund besuchen Deutsche in Italien eine Kneipe wo es zu Blasmusik (die Musikalische Hölle auf Erden) Schweinshaxen und bayrisches Weißbier giebt. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## fm7775 (29. August 2012)

OMG, wenn ich nach Italien fahre, dann möchte ich Pasta, Rotwein und Olivenöl sehen.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. August 2012)

Ich bin mal mit offener Kinnlade bei einer Doku über den größten Campingplatz Italiens hängen geblieben, der komplett in deutscher Hand war/ist. Erschütternd. Irgendwann meinte ein alte "Dame", sie kann dieses ganze italienische Zeugs nicht mehr sehen und sie müsste dem Koch mal zeigen, wie man richtige deutsche Küche macht.

Ich habe mich sehr geschämt.


----------



## micha.qlb (29. August 2012)

Schweinekottelett an DosenSauerkraut ....dazu vorgeschälte Kartoffeln aus BW-Bestand^^

...ich war ma mit meiner Familie in Halle beim Ungarn essen...meine Cousine hat dann dem Besitzer (seines Zeichens Ungar ^^) erklärt wie man richtig Langos´ macht ...da hab ich mich auch geschämt und wollte heim 

ich hasse solche ignoranten Menschen.....ich geh mir jetzt n Harvester kaufen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. August 2012)

Seid doch froh, daß diese Idioten sich freiwillig in solchen Lagern sammeln und diese gewöhnlich nicht verlassen und sich übers Land ergießen. Stelle Dir mal vor, die würden rot bestrumpft den Harz überschwemmen!

@fm7775: ein Hoch auf KOMOOT, da sieht man, wo der Schindelstieg tatsächlich beginnt, besser als meine Karte

http://www.komoot.de/r/


----------



## Hasifisch (29. August 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...ich geh mir jetzt n Harvester kaufen



Hast du so nen großen Garten? 



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Stelle Dir mal vor, die würden rot bestrumpft den Harz überschwemmen!..



Ich denke das würde den Aktien der Großtierfallen-Industrie endlich mal Schwung verleihen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (3. September 2012)

leider hilft es nicht das die Forst den "Schlagbaum"- Baumstamm am Anfang vom Höllenstieg bewußt liegenlässt , der Bereich danach sieht wüst aus , ging da vlt.vor kurzem ein CC Rennen durch ? Mann o Mann 
Gestrige Beobachtung wahrscheinlich symtomatisch , Männlein und Weiblein im Beerenstieg , Sie absolut überfordert nur beim schieben , tragen , stossen .....
Frage hier an den Begleiter  - muß das unbedingt sein ?


----------



## Hasifisch (3. September 2012)

Ja, das ist leider ein nerviges Thema.
Geschätzte 2/3 der Leute, die sich die Stiege runterwagen, sind völlig überfordert und/oder nicht in der Lage, sauber zu fahren. Sieht man immer wieder. Dementsprechend sieht es da jetzt aus.
Die Lösung mit den Baumstämmen finde ich allerdings eine Frechheit, wenn ich ältere Wanderer verzweifelt davor stehen sehe. Das kann es auch nicht sein.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. September 2012)

Schieben/Tragen ist nicht das Problem, die Dauerangstbremser machen die Schäden. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß man den Höllenstieg zerwühlt kriegt, wie dumm muss man sich da anstellen.
Gemeinerweise erscheinen da Gedanken an Streckensperrungen durchaus logisch. Früher habe ich NIE andere Radler auf den Stiegen getroffen, scheinbar sind zu viele auf zu wenigen (und empfindlichen) Wegen unterwegs.
Ich denke, dieses Forum (welches ich wirklich gut finde) ist nicht ganz unschuldig und hat so seine Probleme, gerufene Geister zu bändigen. Ich halte es für sinnvoll, alte Tracks rauszunehmen und keine neuen mehr einzustellen, sowas nur noch als PN an bekannte Leute weiterzugeben. Lieber mehr verabreden, da haben dann die Einheimischen mehr Möglichkeit, Einfluss zu nehmen. Klingt arrogant und elitär, aber was solls.


----------



## Baxter75 (3. September 2012)

es wird immer welche geben ,die ihre strecken hochladen und das is auch gut so


----------



## Baxter75 (3. September 2012)

ihr scheint alle immer zu vergessen ,das ihr auch mal "klein "angefangen habt ,bei solchen strecken ,das solltet ihr anderen auch gönnen ,der harz is für jeden da und nich nur für eine gruppe


----------



## jaamaa (3. September 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ihr scheint alle immer zu vergessen ,das ihr auch mal "klein "angefangen habt ,bei solchen strecken ,das solltet ihr anderen auch gönnen ,der harz is für jeden da und nich nur für eine gruppe


Oh, oh, oh...
... du verstehst wirklich nicht um was es eigentlich geht?


----------



## Baxter75 (3. September 2012)

ich versteh das schon ,das ihr euch alle darüber aufregt ,ändert an der Situation nix


----------



## timtim (3. September 2012)

seh ich auch so , sollte halt jeder sein eigenes Verhalten überdenken.....
Leben ist Veränderung und vlt . richtet ein heftiger Regenguß mehr Schaden an als Alle Biker es dort könnten. Trotzdem kann ein bischen Selbstkritik manchmal nicht schaden .

daher u.a. auch meine Frage an den Begleiter der schiebenden Frau , es machte nicht den Eindruck als ob da jemand Spass hatte , weder er noch sie , um Schäden oder nicht ging es mir da nur zweitrangig sondern eher um die Frage ob die beiden sich abend noch was zu sagen hatten....

Hab grad nochmal gelesen , manchmal drueckt man sich ja nicht ganz verständlich aus , Frage des Alters glaub ich , Also :
Das war keine Kritik an Einzelne sondern nur meine Gedanken zum Thema !!


----------



## Hasifisch (3. September 2012)

Lasst uns hier nicht mehr streiten...
Klar ist der Harz für alle da und meine Kritik richtet sich absolut nicht dagegen, das die Stiege stark befahren werden.

Und wer wissen will, was ich gestern mit zwei Kumpels für eine unglaublich flowige Runde gefahren bin, wird es leider hier nicht mehr erfahren.
Vielleicht beim Saisonabschluss?


----------



## timtim (3. September 2012)

Wart Ihr das gegen 16uhr in der kleinen R.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (3. September 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> ... ob die beiden sich abend noch was zu sagen hatten....



 ...wenn se is wie meine Gute, is 14 Tage Funkstille 

genau ...lasst hier nicht streiten. Wir wollen glaube alle das Gleiche. UNd außerdem sind wir alle schon Groß und vernünftig 

btw...kennt Ihr das, wenn man auf seinem Haustrail plötzlich einen Fahrradständer findet (Wurzel) und dort unbedingt aus voller Fahrt einparken will?? Meine krampfhaften Sprungübungen sind bei weitem nicht so erfolgreich


----------



## Hasifisch (3. September 2012)

timtim schrieb:


> Wart Ihr das gegen 16uhr in der kleinen R.?



Ich war gestern vormittag weiter westlich unterwegs...
War was spezielles los?


----------



## timtim (4. September 2012)

nö , da stand nur grad eine Truppe Biker am Rand als wir durchfuhren.........


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. September 2012)

Moin!

@Hasifisch

Mich hats gestern wie dich auch zerlegt mit den Resultat Handgelenkbruch
Also bei mir wurde "nur" vergipst, keine Verschiebung vorhanden.
Jetzt wollt ich mal horchen wie der Heilungsverlauf bei dir war?!
Wann konntest du wieder der Arbeit nachgehen bzw. radeln?

Tja auch im Südharz gibts fiese Trails


----------



## Jennfa (9. September 2012)

Ein schwieriges und auch sehr trauriges Thema. Ich muss sagen, dass ich die Male wo ich diesen Sommer im Harz war auf den Stiegen nie andere Biker getroffen habe und auch kaum Wanderer. Die Trails sahen da auch alle noch sehr gut aus (Höllenstieg etc.). Beim letzten Mal sind mir allerdings auch schon ein paar "neu eingefahrene" Chickenways aufgefallen. Ich kann mich allerdings nicht davon freisprechen nicht auch mal eine Abkürzung genommen zu haben. Wobei das bei mir eher daran liegt, dass ich die Strecken noch nicht so gut kenne und daher das Erste fahre was mir so in den Blick kommt und es mir danach erst komisch vorkommt . Vielleicht sollten einfach alle vermehrt darauf achten keine "Abkürzungen" zu nehmen und ihre Bremsmanöver überdenken. Einfach etwas bewusster und vorsichtiger fahren . Das gilt auch für mich selbst!
Zu der Sache mit dem Tragen. Ich denke manche -gerade Anfänger- wissen erst worauf sie sich wirklich eingelassen haben wenn sie vor dem Trail stehen. Da sieht das Ganze halt etwas bedrohlicher aus als auf Fotos. Den Fehler macht man dann so schnell wohl nicht wieder seine Freundin da mit hochzuschleppen wenn es danach Stress gibt. 
In den Bergen bin ich auch schon Touren gefahren wo man die Wanderwege vorher schlecht einschätzen konnte und musste dann im Nachhinein viele Stellen runter tragen. Man muss sich dessen nur vorher im klaren sein, dass sowas passieren kann. Auf diesem Weg habe ich wiederum auch schon viele geniale Wege befahren die ich sonst nicht gefunden hätte.
Weiterhin fröhliches Fahren im Harz 
wünscht 
die Jenna


----------



## AlexR (11. September 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @Hasifisch
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung.

Hast du ein Tipp für gute Trails im Süden?


----------



## akastylez (11. September 2012)

Kennste den TanteJu?


----------



## kalihalde (11. September 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Kennste den TanteJu?


 
[Klugscheißmodus an]. Die Absturzstelle der Ju ist im Westharz . Der Südharz ist eher hier. [Klugscheißmodus aus]


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. September 2012)

TanteJu ist Westsüdharz

In der Nähe von Ilfeld ist der Poppenturm/Poppenberg, von da aus gibts 3 schicke Trails.
Auf einen hat es mich erwischt.
Ist aber nichts vergleichbares vom Level her wie die Stiege im Nordharz.
Sind eher Flowtrails.
Letzte Woche entdeckte ich richtige geile Trails um Walkenried. Einer ist am Itelteich.
Sehr sehr geil der Trail.
Ansonsten gibts immer mal kleine Trails auf meinen Touren die man aber schwer beschreiben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (11. September 2012)

mach ne Skizze  Wenn sich die Anreise lohnt.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. September 2012)

Puhh ob sich das für euch lohnt kann ich nicht einschätzen da ich nicht weis auf was ihr wert legt.
Man muss halt viel Waldautobahn fahren um die Trails zu erreichen.

Nordharz ist Nordharz da gibts dank der Eiszeit die besten Wege


----------



## AlexR (11. September 2012)

Wenn man aber in den Nordharz nicht kommt, muss man nehmen was man kriegen kann .

Die Stiege im Norden sind auch ein sehr hohes Niveau.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. September 2012)

Eine schöne Gegend ist der Südharz allemal

Carlsturm bei Hasselfelde ist auch interessant. Von dort geht auch ein geiler Trail runter.
Am Forstweg angekommen gehts gegenüber gleich mir hohen Niveau weiter,
Dann kann man hoch zur Ziegenalm Sophienhof.
Auch sehr cool. 
Eigentlich sollte jetzt der Ostsüdharz dran kommen. ich sammle ja die Wandernadeln und die führen teils an Orte wo man sonst nicht hin kommt und entdeckt lustige Wege


----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2012)

wenn man die ganzen schönen trails im Harz kennt ,ob west oder ost ..dann is das alles um die hanskühnenburg nix welt bewegenes ...sicherlich mal für ne Feierabend runde für die ,die da in der nähe wohnen ,aber extra dafür hin fahren ,lohnt nich


----------



## Hasifisch (11. September 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @Hasifisch
> 
> ...



Shit!
Ich wünsche es einfach niemandem. Der Heilungsverlauf hängt aber sehr vom Bruch ab - bei mir war das eher unkompliziert und ich habe trotzdem eine Schraube drin, weshalb ich recht schnell wieder gut belastbar war.
2 Monate der Saison hat es mich trotzdem gekostet...

Südharz ist auf jeden Fall auch irgendwann dran...
Ich war jetzt ganz spontan ein Tag auf dem Smrkem Singltrek...genial...sowas im Harz wäre ein Traum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (11. September 2012)

ey Hasi.. das is aber jammern auf hohem Niveau oder


----------



## Nothing85 (12. September 2012)

Hat irgendwer am We Zeit und Lust??? War jetzt schon länger nicht mehr unterwegs  Würde gern mal von Bad Harzburg hoch und dann den Pionierweg fahren...wer hätte Lust und kennt sich da aus?
MfG Henning


----------



## Hasifisch (12. September 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer am We Zeit und Lust??? War jetzt schon länger nicht mehr unterwegs  Würde gern mal von Bad Harzburg hoch und dann den Pionierweg fahren...wer hätte Lust und kennt sich da aus?
> MfG Henning



Also wenn wir das für Sonntag mit Anfang am Vormittag planen bin ich dabei...und bringe vielleicht noch wen mit.


----------



## Nothing85 (12. September 2012)

ja also der Tag ist mir egal wäre Sonntag dabei dann kann ich dir dein Werkzeug wieder geben. Als Start bzw Treffpunkt wäre die Seilbahn glaub ich nicht schlecht weil wenn ich mich recht entsinne geht's da irgendwo auch gleich hoch. Hatte ihr im Netz mal einen schönen Bericht über die Tour gelesen und von der Zeit her so10oder11Uhr?


----------



## micha.qlb (12. September 2012)

Willst du nur einmal hoch bis Eckersprung und dann Pionierweg re??

Ich kenn nur den Weg bis Skidenkmal und dann runter zum Pionierweg ... war da nur einmal. Wir sind damals in BH schräg gegenüber vom Hotel Seela gestartet (glaub das ist nen übelster wirstartenhiermitdembikeundkönnenkostenlosparkenhotspot) über die Brücke und dann rechtsrum Richtung Torfhaus bis zu den Radau-Wasserfällen und da denn hoch.

Wahrscheinlich würde ich dann Kaiserweg/Goetheweg bis zum Eckersprung fahren....

die Frage ist halt...

- lohnt sich das (also nur hoch und wieder runter)
- gibt es nen besseren Weg für den Uphill
- welche Trails kann man da noch reinkombinieren

aber da kennsch mich zu wenig aus....würde auch gern mit aber meine Rippe...auaua


----------



## Hasifisch (12. September 2012)

MIcha, du musst Schmerzmittel futtern und mitkommen...
Ich würde wohl ganz schlope von Werni aus rüberfahren, denke 10:30 an der Seilbahn sollte ich schaffen. Wenn mich meine Denkzellen nicht veräppeln geht es erst mal ziemlich monströs nach oben, so quasi gefühlt senkrecht...
Ich würde dann halt den Pionierweg etc fahren und dann irgendeinen Stieg nach Werni zurück.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Shit!
> Ich wünsche es einfach niemandem. Der Heilungsverlauf hängt aber sehr vom Bruch ab - bei mir war das eher unkompliziert und ich habe trotzdem eine Schraube drin, weshalb ich recht schnell wieder gut belastbar war.
> 2 Monate der Saison hat es mich trotzdem gekostet...
> 
> ...



Oh ja sowas wünscht man keinen, vorallem so ein derber Sturz wo man erstmal liegt und versucht irgendwie klar zu kommen

Zur Tour:
Wenn ich mich von Bad Harzburg Richtung Pionierweg hoch kämpfen würde, würde ich zum Torfhaus hoch. Von da aus Richtung Ski Denkmal weil man nimmt dann dieses schweinegeile Stück vom Kaiserweg mit und der Trail vom Skidenkmal aus ist ja sowieso ein Traum.
Am Pionierweg würd ich dann Richtung Dreieckiger Pfahl und dann wieder Richtung Torfhaus. In die Richtung kommt man wieder auf einen Trail (Ich glaub das ist auch der Kaiserweg) der schick ist.
Dann Märchenweg, Wolfswarte und dann für euch Enduristen interessant den Butterstieg nach Altenau runter.
Sicher eine anspruchsvolle Tour die sich aber federwegsausnutzungstechnisch lohnen würde.


----------



## micha.qlb (12. September 2012)

hmm so richtig komm ich nich mit..... also vom Skidenkmal runter zum Pionierweg rumpeln..das ist mir klar. Aber wie gehts dann weiter, wenn man den Pionierweg vom Eckersprung aus fahren will...einmal hoch und wieder runter? oder wieder zum Denkmal schieben und von da aus hoch...oder gar nicht hoch, weils vom Eckersprung aus gar nicht so interessant ist?? bin bisl überfordert gerade

@ Hasi...ja mit Ibu 600 gehts aber so richtig glücklich bin ich damit nich


----------



## Nothing85 (12. September 2012)

also man könnte sich auch am Torfhaus treffen Pionierweg und dann vielleicht noch den Butterstieg der war sehr nett das letztemal wüsste aber nicht wie ich das am besten kombinieren könnte wenn überhaupt. Garrit ich könnte dich auch mit nehmen wr liegt ja sozusagen auf dem weg falls du jetzt nicht unbedingt fahren wollen würdest.


----------



## Baxter75 (12. September 2012)

von Torfhaus den Märchenweg runter ,dann hoch zum Clausthaler Flutgraben ,dann hoch zur Wolfswarte,hinten wieder runter ,den Butterstieg mit nehmen und dann wieder Claustahler Flutgrabem hoch richtung Torfhaus ,da wo es zur Wolfswarte hoch geht ,fährt man links über die Bundesstrasse richtung Torfhaus hoch ..dann könntet ihr den goetheweg von Torfhaus zum Eckersprung fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (12. September 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> die Frage ist halt...
> 
> - gibt es nen besseren Weg für den Uphill



Jo, meine Lieblingsvariante... ab Zentralparkplatz BH bis Torfhaus mit dem Bus hoch. Spart Körner und Zeit .
Ansonsten ist alles genannte sehr nett, besonders der Butterstieg. Und für den Abschluß nach BH gibt es noch einen ultimativen Flowtrail, wenn man die richtige Abbiegung nimmt .


----------



## Nothing85 (12. September 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Jo, meine Lieblingsvariante... ab Zentralparkplatz BH bis Torfhaus mit dem Bus hoch. Spart Körner und Zeit .
> Ansonsten ist alles genannte sehr nett, besonders der Butterstieg. Und für den Abschluß nach BH gibt es noch einen ultimativen Flowtrail, wenn man die richtige Abbiegung nimmt .



Dann komm mit  Führen wir unsere Torque´s durch den Wald


----------



## micha.qlb (12. September 2012)

hmm....meine Ego-Fahrscheine sind alle..also würde, falls ich überhaupt fahrtüchtig werde, der Bus ausfallen 

hab ma Baxters Route nachvollzogen...das sieht ganz hübsch aus...es fehlt aber der Ringschluss...

...also ma Butter bei die Fische...wie komm ich am schönsten/besten von BH nach TH oder andersrum...wie fahre ich am geschmeidigsten von TH nach BH und noch die andere Variante...wie komme ich am besten vom Ende Pionierweg/Molkenhausstern nach TH....Bus fällt für mich aus, da wird mir schlecht


----------



## BikeTiefling (12. September 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer am We Zeit und Lust??? War jetzt schon länger nicht mehr unterwegs  Würde gern mal von Bad Harzburg hoch und dann den Pionierweg fahren...wer hätte Lust und kennt sich da aus?
> MfG Henning



Ein wenig kenne ich die Ecke 
Damit könnte ich mich für eine schöne Tour ab WR revanchieren  grübel  mal sehen was die Zeit hergibt. Sonntag wird eher nichts aber Samstag könnte was gehen.
Gruß BT


----------



## Baxter75 (12. September 2012)

@micha ...das war ja nur nen teil Stück ...man könnte vom Pionierweg dann hoch zum Skidenkmal ,dann kaiserweg und dann Richtung torfhaus


----------



## Baxter75 (12. September 2012)

so sind wir mal zurück gefahren ,als wir den Pionierweg komplett gefahren sind ..geht dann nur noch forstautobahn bis zum kaiserweg 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xrioxvshvizyhsma


----------



## micha.qlb (12. September 2012)

ja, genau das hab ich befürchtet..es scheint dann wirklich nicht anders zu gehen und somit ergibt es auch mehr sinn, irgendwie am Anfang von BH nach TH zu kurbeln und dann dort losgzulegen... danke 

is auch irgendwie hohl sich am schluss noch 300hm reinzuziehen


----------



## Baxter75 (12. September 2012)

die forstautobahn zieht sich unheimlich ..da fahre ich lieber nur nen stück pionierweg und nehme es in kauf den ein oder anderen trail hoch zufahren statts runter ...wobei  solche trails hoch zufahren garnicht mal so verkehrt is


----------



## Luk00r (13. September 2012)

Pionierweg lohnt doch nur, wenn man komplett vom Eckersprung fährt
Sonst vernichtet man doch nen haufen Höhenmeter auf der Autobahn
(und da kommt man in die MTB-Hölle: unendliche Asphaltfläche und ein rosa Fixie mit 30cm Lenker  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2012)

@Hasifisch,
da du ja fast am Brocken wohnst kannst du vielleicht bestimmt was zu den Artikel in der heutigen MZ (Mitteldeutsche Zeitung) sagen. Auf Seite 2 ist ein großer Aufmacher. Unter der Überschrift *"Brockenstraße wird erneuert"* wird im Schlusssatz über die Biker hergezogen.
Ich zitiere mal: *"Laut Nationalpark-Verwaltung kommt es aber immer öfter zu Konflikten. So hätten die Klagen von Wanderern über rücksichtslose Rad- und Mountenbike-Fahrer in den letzten Monaten deutlich zugenommen."*
Ist da wirklich was dran, oder sind das Einzelfälle von Kampfradlern oder ist es ein wenig übertrieben mit den Klagen. Da die Wanderer nicht erwähnt wurden muss man ja davon ausgehen das die sich wohl korrekt Verhalten oder, was ich eigentlich nicht so ganz glauben mag.


----------



## Baxter75 (13. September 2012)

das bezieht sich sicherlich auf einzelfälle ,wird aber wieder mal so dargestellt,ob alle bzw der größte teil so ist ..es gibt aber auf beiden seiten nen sturres volk..was die strasse angeht,is der belag für RR fahrer jetzt optimal


----------



## AlexR (13. September 2012)

Ich denke das bezieht sich auf die Brockenstraße. Wenn Radler da meinen mit 40+ Slalom um die Massen Wandern zu fahren.

Auf den Trails habe ich noch nichts von Probleme mitbekommen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. September 2012)

Ich auch nicht. Ich wurde auch noch nie von Wanderer unfreundlich angesprochen.
Auf den Trails gilt wie ich mitbekommen immer die gleiche Regeln, freundlich Grüßen und Geschwindigkeit runter.
Auf der Brockenstrasse treffen sich die Vollpfosten von beiden Seiten. Wanderer die ne Asphaltstrasse bewandern sollten feierlich aus ihrer Jack Wolfskin Kluft gekloppt werden.


----------



## micha.qlb (13. September 2012)

najaaaaa....se problem was se wanderer hav is, der letzte km ist nunmal Asphalt  wenn man hoch will muss man eben da lang oder paar Euro in den Brockentarif mit dem Harz Ice investieren. Und ohne JW Klamotten biste eben genauso nen Ausenseiter, wie ein Rentner ohne Rollator.

richtig willkommen ist man da oben weder als Wanderer noch als Biker ..hierzu 2 kleine Beispiele zur Untermauerung meiner These:

- Himmelfahrt 2011- (fremde Frau) mÃ¶chte gern ein kleines Radler.."nein wir haben nur groÃe..kleine gehen nicht" Bier kam aus dem Fass...ihr erkennt den Fehler selber oder??

- vor einigen Monaten- ich (kurz vor wasser alle) will mir groÃzÃ¼gig 2 Cola gÃ¶nnen. 7 â¬ fÃ¼r den Liter bezahlste nichma im Kino! Wasser auf dem Klo (da will man eh nich hin) ist explizit KEIN Trinkwasser

soo...was wollt ich eigtl sagen...keine Ahnung...Laberflash. UNd mich regt die generelle Pauschalisierung auf, die gerade gehÃ¤uft auftritt (auf beiden Seiten) wenn es um den Brocken geht....det nervt.

btw Udo...hab ich nen DeeeschaawÃ¼Ã¼Ã¼  oder hast du das gleiche schon mal vor gut nem Jahr gepostet???


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. September 2012)

Vermutlich wärmt das Wurschtblatt "MZ" dieses Thema auch jedes Jahr neu auf. Solange das Geschreibsel nicht als Begründung für komische Maßnahmen dient, kann es doch egal sein. Trailbiker82 hat es mit den "Vollpfosten auf beiden Seiten" auf den Punkt gebracht.
@hasifisch: steht das Thema "Abradel-Tour" Anfang Oktober noch? Wenn nicht, würde ich noch mal versuchen, den Pionierweg (aber von Drei Annen) zu fahren, Luk00r hatte auf der letzten Harzrunde nettes drüber berichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birotarier (14. September 2012)

Bei den Tourenvorschlägen für nächstes Wochenende habe ich im thread mal wieder selbigen verloren.
Wollte aber mal Fragen, ob jemand Interesse an ne längeren Trailtour hat. Hatte die schon mal angeboten, ist irgendwie auch eine Standardtour, bin dann aber doch alleine gefahren: Brockenumrundung mit vielen trails ab Wernigerode einschließlich Pfarrstieg, Achtermann, Eckersprung, Pionierweg, Heinrich Heine Weg, kleine Renne - das ganze unter Spaßverzicht und definitiv ungern auch kürzbar. 5-6 h Fahrzeit.

Und was die übrigen o.g. Dinge angeht - Deeskalation anstreben, auf dem Weg bleiben und immer recht freundlich grüßen !!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. September 2012)

Dieses WE oder irgendwann im Herbst? Was ist Spaßverzicht? Wieviel km, 5-6 Stunden entsprächen bei meinem Tempo ca. 10-12 km.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dieses WE oder irgendwann im Herbst? Was ist Spaßverzicht? Wieviel km, 5-6 Stunden entsprächen bei meinem Tempo ca. 10-12 km.



Dann solltest du mal deinen Reifen flicken...

Mal zum Thema Asphalt-Downhill-Hornochsen:
Probleme zwischen Bikern und Wanderern - also echte Probleme, nicht das nur eine Seite schlechte Laune hat und spontan rummuffelt - gibt es nach meiner Erfahrung fast ausschließlich auf den breiten Straßen im Wald. Weil erstens - Hauptgrund! - dort die oben erwähnten Hornochsen unterwegs sind und meinen, ihren Geschwindigkeitsrausch per Slalom durch lebende Stangen erhalten zu müssen. Zweitens ist es das typische Verhalten von Wandergruppen (mehr als ein Stück Wanderer!) immer die komplette Breite jeden Weges ausnutzen zu müssen. Würde man die B6N zum Brocken verlängern und für Autos sperren, würden es trotzdem einige Leute schaffen, zu zweit so zu wandern, das ein Biker nur knapp dran vorbei passt...
Allerdings: wer mit dem MTB zum Brocken fährt, um dann die Straße runter zu eiern, hat das falsche Gefährt oder er kann eben nicht damit rechnen, zu Tageszeiten Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufzustellen. Was aber das Hauptziel etlicher beobachteter Kameraden zu sein scheint: wie schnell und wie dicht muss ich, möglichst von hinten, an einem Wanderer vorbei knallen, damit er vom Windstoß umfällt. Mist, wieder nicht geklappt. Vielleicht ja bei dem Kind da vorn... Wenn das Kind mal einen spontanen Seitschritt macht, ist halt Feierabend.
Auf den Trails und Wegen sind meist die entspannteren Leute beidseitig unterwegs und Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.


----------



## jaamaa (14. September 2012)

Ich frage mich auch immer was einen dazu bewegt Hm mit hoher Geschwindigkeit auf der stark frequentierten Brockenstraße zu vernichten. Bin aber noch nicht dahinter gekommen.

Ist übrigens immer wieder sehr spannend, wenn man beim hochfahren der Brockenstraße eine dieser zahlreichen Pferdekutschen links überholen muß und in diesem Moment von vorne entweder RR'ler oder CarbonRacer mit schätzungsweise 70-80 km/h entgegen kommen .


----------



## Birotarier (14. September 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Dieses WE oder irgendwann im Herbst? Was ist Spaßverzicht? Wieviel km, 5-6 Stunden entsprächen bei meinem Tempo ca. 10-12 km.



Tour kürzen gleich weniger Trails gleich Spaßverzicht.
Es handelt sich übrigens nicht um eine Handstand rückwärts Wandertour, nein, es soll Bergrad gefahren werden.
Dieses WE (Sonntag wegen Wetteraussichten) wäre möglich. uphill-tauglicher Antrieb sinnvoll.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. September 2012)

Schade, dieses WE bin ich raus, Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Nothing85 (14. September 2012)

Was ist nun wegen Sonntag???
Was fahren wir, wo treffen wir uns und wer kommt alles mit?
Also meine persönliche Grenze liegt so bei 1000hm mehr würde ich sehr ungern fahren da tut der Bobbes schon recht weh.


----------



## fm7775 (14. September 2012)

Bin heute mal mit dem Rennrad in den Harz, schwierige Windverhältnisse auf freiem Feld. Zum Konditionstraining aber sehr gut. Da machen 1000 HM nichts. Gestern und heute jeweils über 1.000 HM gemacht, heute sollten es etwas mehr sehr, aber wenn man vom Seitenwind fast bis zum Mittelstreifen gedrückt wird, dann wird es gefährlich. Also ab Königshütte nach Elend und Schierke und zurück bis Halberstadt. 

Muss mal wieder das MTB rausholen , aber geht ja Freitag schon zum Rennsteig.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. September 2012)

@fm7775: viel Spaß am Rennsteig, werde mich da in 10 Tagen auch mal wieder partiell rumtreiben


----------



## Nothing85 (15. September 2012)

MichaQlb ich könnte dich wenn du willst auch mitnehmen. falls du dich doch dafür entscheiden solltest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (15. September 2012)

MichaQLB ich könnte dich auch morgen mit nach Bad HarzBurg mitnehmen falls du dich doch zum fahren entscheiden solltest;-)


----------



## Birotarier (15. September 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Was ist nun wegen Sonntag???
> Was fahren wir, wo treffen wir uns und wer kommt alles mit?
> Also meine persönliche Grenze liegt so bei 1000hm mehr würde ich sehr ungern fahren da tut der Bobbes schon recht weh.



Also, die Bad Harzburg-Variante habe ich in der letzten Fassung nicht verstanden, würde eher wie angekündigt die trail-Brockenrunde machen. (Stößt bisher offenbar auf wenig Interesse.)

Vorschlag: Start 10.00 Uhr Bahnhof Steinerne Renne. Ich habe die Runde nie gemessen. Schätzungsweise 55-60 km, >=1500hm. Je nach Variante auch weniger. Wer in Drei Annen dazustößt spart 300 hm. Ist in der Maximalvariante konditionell schon fordernd, da gibt's nix zu beschönigen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. September 2012)

Interesse ist da, nur die Zeit nicht.


----------



## Nothing85 (16. September 2012)

Heutige Runde mit Garrit, Max und Jonas (richtig???)


----------



## BikeTiefling (16. September 2012)

Schöne Gegend ich war gestern da oben 
und habe mir auf der letzten Abfahrt das Schaltauge abgerissen.


----------



## HeliusAM (17. September 2012)

@_Hasifisch_
lese bei dir öfter was über Steinerne Renne. Bin den Höllenstieg gefahren, in der Hoffnung den Trail zu finden ! Nicht geklappt . Frage: beginnt der Trail am Ottofelsen zur Renne runter ?


----------



## fm7775 (17. September 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Heutige Runde mit Garrit, Max und Jonas (richtig???)


 

Eckerstaumauer?


----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend ich war gestern da oben
> und habe mir auf der letzten Abfahrt das Schaltauge abgerissen.



Ich habe mir in der Nähe der Bremer Hütte das zweite Mal innerhalb eines Jahres einen nagelneuen Reifen zerschnitten...



HeliusAM schrieb:


> @_Hasifisch_
> lese bei dir öfter was über Steinerne Renne. Bin den Höllenstieg gefahren, in der Hoffnung den Trail zu finden ! Nicht geklappt . Frage: beginnt der Trail am Ottofelsen zur Renne runter ?



Vom Ottfelsen musst du erstmal am gebohrten Stein vorbei rüber zur Steinernen Renne. Dort kannst du, mit ausreichend Skills (ungefähr Danny McAskill)  direkt an der Renne runter oder du fährst am Gasthaus vorbei Richtung Bielsteinchaussee und nimmst den Weg an der "Klienen Renne".

Wir hatten gestern eine schöne Tour, haben uns nach Bad Harzburg shutteln lassen, bzw. Henning ist selbst mit Auto dorthin gefahren, sind dann über den Radau-Wasserfall zum Skidenkmal, Pionierweg von dort runter, einmal um den Eckerstausee über die Staumauer, Scharfenstein, 5-Minuten-Weg (kennt keiner, ist auch gut so), Ilsetal, Mittagessen Plessenburg, Stumpfer Rücken, trail zum Ilsestein, Eselstieg bis Ilsenburg. Henning ist dann zurück nach Harzburg, wir nach Wernigerode. Viele Biker und Wanderer unterwegs, alles friedlich und nett!
Grüße an das nette Pärchen, das sich den Eselstieg runter angehängt hat und ich hoffe, die Gruppe oben am Stumpfen Rücken hat den Trail gefunden...


----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Eckerstaumauer?



Jo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2012)

Wir müssen mal langsam Butter bei die Fische machen wegen unseres Saisonabschlusses.
Ich werfe mal folgende Termine in die Runde:
Sonntage: 
14.10.
21.10.
28.10.
Samstag:
27.10
Tag der deutschen Einheit (eigentlich etwas früh, aber da können vielleicht viele), Mittwoch
03.10.

Wir werden uns diesmal in Ilsenburg treffen - für die Zugfahrer ist es ja Wurst, für die Autofahrer erst recht...
Die Strecke wird über das Ilsetal und vorbei am Brocken Richtung Eckerstausee führen, diesen werden wir umrunden und einiges an Trails fahren. Zurück gibt es dann Futter in der Plessenburg und Singletrails zurück nach Ilsenburg. Grinsen fest eingeplant... 
Den Termin zum eintragen eröffne ich, wenn wir uns auf ein Datum geeinigt haben. Wem der Termin egal ist, braucht sich nicht äußern... Wer an einem Termin nicht kann, schreibt das bitte hier rein und wir suchen dann den besten Kompromiss.

Ich freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## TigersClaw (17. September 2012)

21.10. wäre perfekt, da könnte ich auch


----------



## kalihalde (17. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal langsam Butter bei die Fische machen wegen unseres Saisonabschlusses.


 
.

So, ich oute mich mal als alter Clausthaler.
Das Wintersemester an deutschen Hochschulen beginnt für gewöhnlich Anfang Oktober. In Clausthal nennt man die erste Oktoberhälfte auch "Erstsemesterverarschungswetter", da es doch in der Regel ein schönes Spätsommerwetter hat. Die Ersties sitzen dann im einzigen Straßencafe in kurzen Hosen, während die älteren Semester ihre Winterkleidung schon mal auf Vollständigkeit checken, die Winterreifen aufziehen u.s.w.
In der zweiten Oktoberhälfte gibt es dann den ersten Schnee - immer freitags.

Aus meiner Erfahrung wäre in ein früher Oktobertermin zu bevorzugen


----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2012)

Erste Hälfte Oktober wäre bei mir nur am 03.10. oder eben an den Sonntagen möglich, da sind samstags immer noch Fototermine. Von dieser Einschränkung abgesehen äußere ich mich erst, wenn hier mehr Leute was geschrieben haben...
 @tigers Claw: bist du dann wieder im Harz?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. September 2012)

Hasi, ich bin mim Kumpel entweder 5.-7.10. oder 19.-21.10. im Harz, je nachdem wie das Wetter ist.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (17. September 2012)

Im Oktober passt bei mir genau ein WE: 6./7.10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (17. September 2012)

Bei mir geht wohl 3.10. kann sich aber leider kurzfristig ändern . Und ich bräuchte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Halle oder Aschersleben. Am besten zwei Plätze, für mich und Luk00r.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. September 2012)

Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Halle wäre u.U. möglich, könnte am 14. und 21.10..


----------



## Surfjunk (17. September 2012)

Ich melde mich hier mal aus OWL an. 
Wenn das Datum passt Schleife ich noch ein paar Leute mit. 

Was habt ihr euch an Km und Hm so gedacht?
Oder hab ich es überlesen.


----------



## micha.qlb (17. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...In der zweiten Oktoberhälfte gibt es dann den ersten Schnee - immer freitags.




das ist vielleicht in Clausthal so...ich als alter Hallenser, der jedes Jahr am ... Geburtstag hat, habe eben an diesem Tag genau zweimal im meinem Leben bei Sonnenschein gegrillt...und am 3.Oktober kann kann ich nich..da hab ich Wache  

Nee Spass beiseite; da werden soviele Wanderer und Biker den Feiertag zelebrieren, dass ich nich glaube, dass das Slalomfahren dolle lustig wird. Wenns der Tag dennoch sein soll bin ich aber dabei. 

5-7., also das erste WE, kann ich nich, aber das stand glaube eh nich zur Disposition. Alles Andere is mir Wumpe.


----------



## downhillsau (17. September 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> .
> 
> So, ich oute mich mal als alter Clausthaler.
> Das Wintersemester an deutschen Hochschulen beginnt für gewöhnlich Anfang Oktober. In Clausthal nennt man die erste Oktoberhälfte auch "Erstsemesterverarschungswetter", da es doch in der Regel ein schönes Spätsommerwetter hat. Die Ersties sitzen dann im einzigen Straßencafe in kurzen Hosen, während die älteren Semester ihre Winterkleidung schon mal auf Vollständigkeit checken, die Winterreifen aufziehen u.s.w.
> ...



Ok, wenn wir schon mal am outen sind. Dort verbrachte ich auch ein paar schöne Jahre. Das mit dem Wetter kann ich nur bestätigen. Den ersten Schnee habe ich immer im Okt. erlebt. 

Bis auf die erste Oktoberwoche bin ich auch dabei. Da soll mich das Gardasee Wetter nochmal verwöhnen, bevors im Harz wieder nass, kalt und rutschig wird.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> ...
> Was habt ihr euch an Km und Hm so gedacht?
> Oder hab ich es überlesen.



Nee, hast du nicht übersehen...ich muss die genaue Strecke noch durchrechnen. Geht mal so von 40-50km und um die 1.000 Hm aus. Mehr macht in einer großen Runde keinen Sinn.


----------



## Birotarier (17. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> I
> 
> Wir hatten gestern eine schöne Tour, haben uns nach Bad Harzburg shutteln lassen, bzw. Henning ist selbst mit Auto dorthin gefahren, sind dann über den Radau-Wasserfall zum Skidenkmal, Pionierweg von dort runter, einmal um den Eckerstausee über die Staumauer, Scharfenstein, 5-Minuten-Weg (kennt keiner, ist auch gut so), Ilsetal, Mittagessen Plessenburg, Stumpfer Rücken, trail zum Ilsestein, Eselstieg bis Ilsenburg. Henning ist dann zurück nach Harzburg, wir nach Wernigerode. Viele Biker und Wanderer unterwegs, alles friedlich und nett!
> Grüße an das nette Pärchen, das sich den Eselstieg runter angehängt hat und ich hoffe, die Gruppe oben am Stumpfen Rücken hat den Trail gefunden...



Hmmh, war dann doch am So alleine unterwegs, war auch ziemlich lang, aber sicher nicht langweilig. Da hätten uns fast am Fotomotiv treffen können. Habe seit langem spaßenshalber mal wieder aufgezeichnet.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.109183.html


----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2012)

harudbod schrieb:


> Hmmh, war dann doch am So alleine unterwegs, war auch ziemlich lang, aber sicher nicht langweilig...



Klingt gut. Ist am Trail zum Trudenstein oben oder unten ein Fahrradverbotsschild? Habe noch keins gesehen.
Fährst du die kleine Renne komplett? Ich habe letztens fast die Kehre am Wasserfall geschafft, aber dann doch wieder weiche Knie...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. September 2012)

@harudbod: das ist ja mal eine vorbildliche Tourenbeschreibung! Werde ich ganz bestimmt mal nutzen. Den kurzen Verbinder zwischem Toten Weg und Sandbrink würde ich aber lieber bergab fahren. Bin ich mal gewandert, da machte er einen schönen fluffigen Eindruck.


----------



## verano (18. September 2012)

die Brockenumrundung gefällt mir, werd ich sicher mal nachfahren. 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birotarier (18. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Ist am Trail zum Trudenstein oben oder unten ein Fahrradverbotsschild? Habe noch keins gesehen.
> Fährst du die kleine Renne komplett? Ich habe letztens fast die Kehre am Wasserfall geschafft, aber dann doch wieder weiche Knie...



Wenn man genau hinschaut gibt es halbe Höhe Skihang an der Pfadabzweigung links zur Schutzhütte ein Verbotschild - kleines Fahrrad auf Holz mit rotem Diagonalstrich - auf den ersten Blick sieht's fast aus wie "Fahrradweg"     Gilt, wie ein Mann in Grün mir dort einmal erbost andeutete, für den ganzen Hohnekamm.
Kleine Renne:  Die Kehre fahre ich ehrlich gesagt nicht als Kehre, sondern mache ne Weicheipause zum Hände ausschütteln. Problem ist weiterhin die blöde Stufe zwischen den Treppen am Ausstieg -  Angst !!

@ Ritter Runkel:  Die Verbindung Toter Weg - Sandbrink umgekehrt ist nicht sehr spektakulär. Hoch ist es eine gute Abkürzung - früher (!) bin ich immer den Umweg über 3-eckiger Pfahl gefahren.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. September 2012)

harudbod schrieb:


> ...
> Kleine Renne:  Die Kehre fahre ich ehrlich gesagt nicht als Kehre, sondern mache ne Weicheipause zum Hände ausschütteln. Problem ist weiterhin die blöde Stufe zwischen den Treppen am Ausstieg -  Angst !!...



Unten kann ich dir zeigen, ist eine Überwindungssache, weil das Vorderrad gern Richtung abwärts rutschen mag...

Ich mache jetzt den Termin für unseren Saisonabschluss fest.
Sorry an alle, die genau dann nicht können, aber irgend wen trifft es leider immer. Aber alle Umstände und die entsprechende Kommunikation im Vorfeld ergaben den
*14.10.2012* als bestmöglichen Kompromiss.
Hier der Termin zum Eintragen als Mitfahrer.
Und der Text dazu:

_"Hasifisch-Saisonabschluss"

Wir treffen uns in Darlingerode (bei Wernigerode) am Parkplatz des kleinen PUG-Kaufmarktes direkt neben dem Bahnsteig. Dort können die Autoanreiser auch gut parken. Abfahrt ist gegen 10:35, bis dahin sind alle Züge aus beiden Richtungen angekommen.

Wir fahren einige schöne Trails in der Gegend um Ilsenburg, technisch mittelprächtige All Mountain Tour. Geplant sind so circa 40-45km und max. 1.000Hm. Für Harz-Frischlinge: die Anstiege sind hier oft heftiger als das, was man in anderen Mittelgebirgen so kennt... 

Geplant ist Mittagessen in der Plessenburg (Geld mitbringen!) und anschließen eventuell ein Bierchen bei einem Freund und Mitfahrer in Darlingerode.

Mehr Infos, Absprachen und Details bitte in "meinem" thread besprechen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516311_


----------



## micha.qlb (24. September 2012)

Huhu Hasi...Terminlink führt zu Fehlermeldung "Fehlerhafte Ei Die"


----------



## Hasifisch (24. September 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Huhu Hasi...Terminlink führt zu Fehlermeldung "Fehlerhafte Ei Die"



Kannst du es bitte nach mal probieren?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kannst du es bitte nach mal probieren?



Funzt jetzt


----------



## Hasifisch (24. September 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Funzt jetzt



Danke, gut zu wissen!
Bist du dabei?


----------



## dasphonk (24. September 2012)

Hallo Hasifisch!

Ich war Anfang des Jahres mal mit Euch unterwegs und würde mich zum Jahresabschluss gerne wieder mit dranhängen.

Das Anmelden als Mitfahrer klappt...habe mich jedenfalls mal als Erster eingetragen!


----------



## fm7775 (24. September 2012)

am 31.03.2012? War da ein grünes Bike dabei? Und nicht mit auf dem Foto.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bist du dabei?



Wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Den Samstag muss meine Frau arbeiten, und nur für einen Tag ist die Anreise recht weit. Mal schaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (24. September 2012)

Nee...das war etwas vorher. Die Tour konnte ich leider nicht mitfahren


----------



## Hasifisch (24. September 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Nee...das war etwas vorher. Die Tour konnte ich leider nicht mitfahren



Aber diesmal gibt es endlich die Jekyll Paarfahrt...
Ein anderer Mitfahrer hat auch eins.
ätt Steffen:
Schade!


----------



## dasphonk (24. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Aber diesmal gibt es endlich die Jekyll
> Schade!



Mal sehen was dabei herauskommt...vielleicht eine Jekylllinde 

Wäre schon klasse, ich habe nämlich bisher noch kein weiteres in der freien Wildbahn gesehen.


----------



## Nothing85 (24. September 2012)

14.10 ist eingeplant...ich hoffe es kommt diesmal nix dazwischen
Hat vorher noch jemand mal Lust?
War am Sonntag auf dem Brocken (zu Fuß) und bei runtergehen dacht ich mir so, das ich unbedingt noch die Bobbahn abfahren muss und weiter oben hatte ich noch ein Schild gesehen Urwaldstieg kann dazu jemand was sagen?
Schönen Montag Abend


----------



## kalihalde (24. September 2012)

... habe mich soeben für den "Saisonabschluss" angemeldet und freu mich schon




... würde auch ein paar Getränke für danach mitbringen.


----------



## micha.qlb (24. September 2012)

@Nothing

Urwaldstieg ist m.E. nach hundert Metern sowohl für Wanderer und erst recht für Biker zu Ende. Viell weiß da aber jemand mehr. 

Lust schon ..aber zeitmäßig nur innerhalb der Woche. Evtl das WE am 5.-7. 

am 14.10 bin ich bei...wenn nüx dazwischen kömmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (24. September 2012)

Durch meinen neuen Job im Hort muss ich meist immer bis 16Uhr arbeiten bis ich dann iwrgendwo Start klar bin dauert das und die Sonne geht ja auch schon relativ früh unter oder?


----------



## micha.qlb (24. September 2012)

geht mir nich anders...hab zwar pünktlich aber auch erst 16.00 Schluss. Mit viel gutem Willen könnte ich 17.00 irgendwo sein...19 Uhr is quasi schon nacht....richtig lohnen tut sich das nich, da haste recht


----------



## Trail-Seeker (24. September 2012)

Jemand am 6. oder 7. Oktober auf den Trails  bei Wernigerode unterwegs, würde mich gerne wo anschließen da ich mich in dem Teil vom Harz (noch) nicht auskenne.

 @ Nothing85_http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=75231_ & micha.qlb
Mit den passenden Lampen macht es auch nach Sonnenuntergang Spaß

Gruß M.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> ... dacht ich mir so, das ich unbedingt noch die Bobbahn abfahren muss ...



Ist die alte Bobbahn nicht für Bikes verboten? Oder ist meine Info falsch?


----------



## jaamaa (24. September 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> War am Sonntag auf dem Brocken (zu Fuß) und bei runtergehen dacht ich mir so, das ich unbedingt noch die Bobbahn abfahren muss und weiter oben hatte ich noch ein Schild gesehen Urwaldstieg kann dazu jemand was sagen?
> Schönen Montag Abend



Ich war gestern auch mal wieder auf dem Brocken... zuletzt war ich dort vor 20 Jahren... das nächste Mal bestimmt auch erst wieder in 20 Jahren . Jedenfalls habe ich beim hochfahren auch den Urwaldstieg gesehen. Ist aber nur ein Stichweg... 200m und mehr wie ein Lehrpfad. Also nix für Biker.

 @_Hasifisch_
Was hast du denn zeitlich für die Tour am 14.10. eingeplant? Wenn es nicht zu spät wird, würde ich mich gern anschließen.


----------



## fm7775 (24. September 2012)

ich bin nicht dabei. Clan Treffen


----------



## downhillsau (24. September 2012)

Hallo,
wir waren gestern mal wieder die Klassiker rocken.Pfarrstieg-Beerenstieg-Ottofelsen-Steinerne Renne-Kleine Renne. 
Leider mussten wir festellen, dass an der Kante vor der letzten Treppe (kleine Renne) die obersten Steinplatten entfernt wurden und dahinter als Abfahrt platziert wurden. Kann sich hier jemand dazu äußern, warum man das auf einem Naturtrail macht, zumal es da eine fahrbare Linie gibt?? Das ganze ist jetzt sehr einfach in der direkten Linie zu fahren. Schön, nur sind es nicht gerade diese Stellen, die es so interessant machen?


----------



## Hasifisch (24. September 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ...Was hast du denn zeitlich für die Tour am 14.10. eingeplant? Wenn es nicht zu spät wird, würde ich mich gern anschließen.



Spätestens 16:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Darlingerode sein. Allerdings fahren wir immer schleifen, das man sich gut auch früher ausklinken kann.



downhillsau schrieb:


> ...Leider mussten wir festellen, dass an der Kante vor der letzten Treppe (kleine Renne) die obersten Steinplatten entfernt wurden und dahinter als Abfahrt platziert wurden. Kann sich hier jemand dazu äußern, warum man das auf einem Naturtrail macht, zumal es da eine fahrbare Linie gibt?? Das ganze ist jetzt sehr einfach in der direkten Linie zu fahren. Schön, nur sind es nicht gerade diese Stellen, die es so interessant machen?



Das ist eine Riesen******* und den Vollidioten mögen die Hände und gleich noch der Lurch verfaulen!
Falls ihr hier mitlest - wenn ich solche Lumpen erwische gibt es eine Anzeige bei der Polizei. Das ist einfach zum kotzen - wenn ich einen solchen schönen, traditionellen und beliebten Wanderweg nicht zu fahren in der Lage bin, dann lass ich es halt und begehe keine massive Sachbeschädigung!
Und Zack wieder ein Argument mehr für die Leute in Grün uns Biker komplett aus dem Wald zu verbannen. Wie kann man nur so völlig bekloppt sein...
Der Weg wird natürlich zurückgebaut und ich hoffe wirklich, diese Flachzangen mal zu ertappen.


----------



## jaamaa (24. September 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Spätestens 16:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Darlingerode sein. Allerdings fahren wir immer schleifen, das man sich gut auch früher ausklinken kann.



Ich klär das mal ab und melde mich dann.

Wir waren gegen 15.30 an der Stelle, da lag der Stein schon. Sah aber sehr frisch aus... 

Mal was ganz anderes... fährt jemand von euch die technischen Sachen, besonders die schnellen mit einem FF Helm oder alles mit Halbschale?


----------



## Nothing85 (24. September 2012)

Also ich hab immer nur die Schale auf außer im Bikepark, wo ich dieses Jahr nicht einmal war  Also der Großteil fährt nur mit Schale außer 1,2...
Hasifisch ist grad am entwöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (24. September 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes... fährt jemand von euch die technischen Sachen, besonders die schnellen mit einem FF Helm oder alles mit Halbschale?


 
Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist folgende. Im Bikepark oder auf offiziellen Downhillstrecken ist ein FF Helm empfehlenswert. Im Wald auf öffentlichen Wegen hilft ein FF Helm sicher auch, aber sein martialisches Aussehen kann aus meiner Sicht dazu beitragen, andere Gäste des Waldes zu "erschrecken", und kein positives Bild vom MTB-ler zu vermitteln.

Halbschale sieht immer hässlich aus, kann man aber auch beim Berghochfahren auflassen ohne einen Hitzschlag zu erleiden. Bei extremen Geschwindigkeiten würde ich mich nicht auf eine Halbschale verlassen, aber diese Geschwindigkeiten sollte man auf öffentlichen Wegen auch nicht unbedingt anstreben. Ich habe festgestellt, dass insbesonder Äste in Kopfhöhe unabhängig von der Geländeoberfläche die größte Gefahr für den Kopf darstellen. Also immer Helm auf - egal wie´s aussieht.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. September 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Also ich hab immer nur die Schale auf außer im Bikepark, wo ich dieses Jahr nicht einmal war  Also der Großteil fährt nur mit Schale außer 1,2...
> Hasifisch ist grad am entwöhnen



Eigentlich schon - aber jetzt wird es kalt und da ist der Integralhelm so schön kuschelig...
Meinen neuen Enduro-Helm finde ich aber durchaus chic:



Die richtigen XC oder RR-Halbschalen sind wirklich hässlich und vor allem habe ich bei den Sachen, die ich eigentlich immer fahre, kein gutes Gefühl damit.


----------



## Luk00r (26. September 2012)

hab mich auch mal angemeldet für den 14.10. - muss nur irgendwie hin kommen (Ritter Runkel ?)
Bahn fährt momentan nur mit Ersatzverkehr


----------



## kalihalde (26. September 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> hab mich auch mal angemeldet für den 14.10. - muss nur irgendwie hin kommen (Ritter Runkel ?)
> Bahn fährt momentan nur mit Ersatzverkehr


 
Ritter Runkel ist zur Zeit im wohlverdienten Urlaub. Ich antworte mal stellvertretend für die Hallenser. Wir finden da schon ein Plätzchen für den/die Leipziger ab Halle .


----------



## Hasifisch (26. September 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> ...
> Bahn fährt momentan nur mit Ersatzverkehr



Das ist natürlich blöd. Wo genau ist die Baustelle?


----------



## micha.qlb (26. September 2012)

zur Not...es fahren auch Busse von Halle (ob nun nach WR weiß ich nich...könnte es mir aber denken). Fraglich ist, ob die Fahrräder mitnehmen. Im Sommer jedenfalls haben die Busse teilweise so Fahrradträger hingen dranne. Aber da würde aber sicher ein freundlich fragender Anruf helfen 

Edit: gerade ma geschaut...also man kommt mitm Bus nach WR...ist man auch NUR 3h unterwegs...ist dann wohl eher keine Alternative


----------



## AlexR (26. September 2012)

Baustelle ist zwischen Aschersleben und Halberstadt. Noch bis Dezember.

Ich bin am 14. leider raus. Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. September 2012)

Ich könnte vier Leute von/bis ASL shutteln, gegen kleinen Spritbeitrag.
Müssten uns dann spätestens 9:30 in ASL treffen - Vorderräder und Pedale müssen ab.


----------



## Luk00r (27. September 2012)

Ok, falls das mit den Hallensern nicht klappt, dann würd ich auf das shuttle-Angebot zurückgreifen 
thx schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Night-Mare (28. September 2012)

Ich wollte am Samstag auf der Rückreise in den Süden im Harz mal wieder dem Vierrad eine 3...4 stündige Pause gewähren und das Zweirad (incl. Helm und Protektoren) aus dem Kofferraum heben. Bei meinem letzten Zwischenhalt hier habe ich eine dieser Touren  ausprobiert. Eine der Schwarzen mit "hohem Trailanteil" und "technisch" und war doch schwerstens enttäuscht vom Harz. Bin mir aber sicher, das geht besser. Die Tracks und Bildbeispiele auf dieser Seite klingen schon mal sehr gut. Jetzt die Frage:

*Was könnt Ihr mir (von den hier per GPS dokumentierten) Trails am meisten empfehlen?*

Gibt sowas wie eine "Best-off" Runde von dem, was hier immer wieder so schön beschrieben wird für einen Touristen wie mich.

Gerne technisch, verblockt, steil, Stufen, enge Serpentinen. Ich schätze mich so auf S2 bis S3 ein. 

Falls sich jemand in der Zeit zwischen etwa zwölf bis maximal vier mit einklinken will: Gerne!


Gruß aus Celle,
Jörg (Exil-Sachse in der Schweiz).


----------



## Baxter75 (28. September 2012)

falls du im West Harz ne schöne Runde drehen willst ,evt wäre diese Runde etwas für dich ..

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vdohpxcuzbuwnysh
hier mal drei Videos von der Strecke ( sind natürlich nur die Abfahrten )

http://mpora.de/videos/AAd9rjq60kyr
http://mpora.de/videos/AAd9rzeam4ju
http://mpora.de/videos/AAd9pjeheyi4


----------



## Night-Mare (28. September 2012)

Danke!!! Sieht sehr nett aus. Zum besseren Verständnis drei Fragen:

- Das war doch nicht immer bergab, oder? Täuscht halt manchmal im Video, denke ich.
- Die Videos waren in der Reihenfolge wie im GPS aufgezeichnet? Der letzte Trail sah aus, als sollte man denn auf keinen Fall auslassen.
- Den Hund habt Ihr wieder mitgenommen oder muss man den da auf den Trails mit einplanen?

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## Baxter75 (28. September 2012)

die Videos sind alle nur bergab ,das kommt oft nich so rüber ..das letzte Video fängt oben am achtermann an ,das is in der karte die kleine schleife rechts unten .. ich glaube ,die Videos sind nicht ganz in der reihenfolge wie wir gefahren sind ... Alle abschnitte solltest du mal fahren ,wenn's nich so prall wäre ,würden wir sie nich fahren 
der Hund wurde wieder mit genommen 

es gibt natürlich abschnitte die man hoch fahren muss,wo auch einwenig technik gefragt ist ,wie zb hoch zur Wolfswarte oder zum Achtermann hoch


----------



## Night-Mare (28. September 2012)

Danke! Ich hoffe, dass meine Erkältung nicht schlimmer wird und werde mir das morgen anschauen. Technisch bergauf ist o. k. Solange es nicht die ganzen 1000hm sind.


----------



## dasphonk (29. September 2012)

Ist morgen irgendwer unterwegs??? Wollte eine Runde mit ~40-50 km und ca. 1000hm fahren!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richard.a (29. September 2012)

Ist jemand kommende Woche unterwegs.... bin ab Montag eine Woche im Harz und kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus...


----------



## Nothing85 (29. September 2012)

Muss leider immer bis 16Uhr arbeiten aber Mittwoch sollte man doch evtl mal was auf die Reihe bekommen


----------



## richard.a (29. September 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Muss leider immer bis 16Uhr arbeiten aber Mittwoch sollte man doch evtl mal was auf die Reihe bekommen



na das wär doch mal was....


----------



## Hasifisch (29. September 2012)

Muss mal sehen, wie es gesundheitlich wird, dann wäre ich am Mittwoch bei einer kleineren Runde dabei. Noch sitzt der Husten zu tief...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. September 2012)

Bin am 14.10. dabei. Vermutlich haben wir Plätze frei (bzw. könnten wir es dann so planen), wer würde dann ab Halle mit uns in Rt. Harz weiterfahren?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (30. September 2012)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, würde ich am Mittwoch auch mitfahren...

Ich könnte für den 14.10 noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Magdeburg anbieten.


----------



## micha.qlb (30. September 2012)

Wenn Wetter gut, Rippe gut, Erkältung gut, Knie gut, dann dreh ich Mittwoch auch ne Runde...werde aber ab Elend starten und da auch wieder enden.


----------



## Nothing85 (30. September 2012)

Na kennst du da schöne Trails? Dann könnten wir uns doch alle dort Treffen oder was hälst du davon???


----------



## micha.qlb (30. September 2012)

ja warum nich 

Trails wären die üblichen Verdächtigen..Beerenstieg, Moorstieg, Pfarrstieg und auf der ELEND-Seite der Trail von der Schnarcherklippe ins Elendstal und der Elendstaltrail selber...sind so 30km und 800-900hm..


----------



## Night-Mare (30. September 2012)

Nochmals danke für die Tipps. Die Abfahrt von der Wolfswarte, das Butterstiegle und der verblockte Start zum Trail entlang der Ecker trafen meinen Geschmack sehr gut. Bei ein paar "Abfahrten" zeigte sich wohl eine leicht unterschiedliche Auffassung der Bezeichnung "Abfahrt" zwischen Mitteldeutschland und Alpenrändlern...  (unterer Eckertrail z. B.) aber Spasss machte es allemal. Leider musste ich die Achtermannshöhe aus Zeitgründen auslassen. 

Gruß aus dem Süden,
Jörg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (30. September 2012)

das darfste auch nich vergleichen  für den Harz ist das schon ganz gut


----------



## dasphonk (1. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ja warum nich
> 
> Trails wären die üblichen Verdächtigen..Beerenstieg, Moorstieg, Pfarrstieg und auf der ELEND-Seite der Trail von der Schnarcherklippe ins Elendstal und der Elendstaltrail selber...sind so 30km und 800-900hm..



Ich würde mich auch gerne anschliessen. Wann soll es denn losgehen?


----------



## Nothing85 (1. Oktober 2012)

willst du Beerenstieg und Moorstieg fahren also zweimal hoch??? oder hat einfach das "oder" dazwischen gefehlt???


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Oktober 2012)

@dasphonk ...weiß nich, hatte ich mir noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht.. ich denke mal so gegen 10.30 Uhr. 
 @Nothing85 ......und oder oder  kann man ja operativ entscheiden...würde zuerst den Moorstieg fahren wollen und dann je nach Lust und Laune nomma hoch, Beerenstieg und dann Pfarrstieg wieder nach Schierke. 

Ist alle kein Muss und so richtig schmerzfrei ist bei mir alles auch noch nich...war eben beim Arzt und der sagt ich soll machen ...aber eben piano


----------



## Nothing85 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ok...wollen wir dann zusammen fahren also entweder du oder ich. Falls du die Möglichkeit hast.


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Oktober 2012)

gerne.... 2 Räder passen gut in den Kofferraum. Es müsste das Vorderrad ab, Sattel runter oder raus und evtl die Luft ausm Dämpfer...muss ich ma schauen. Hab leider keinen Träger.


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Oktober 2012)

an die sich Auskenner:

zwischen Elend und Braunlage ist doch auf der Grenzgedenkstein. Der Grenzweg der Richtung Wurmberg hochgeht...was isn das für nen Weg. Sind das Panzerplatten oder Schotter oder Beton oder so? und wie lässt sich dieser Weg fahren?

Und kann man unten am Grenzgedenkstein iwo parken. Ich hab da so nen kleinen wilden Parkplatz im Kopf...kann das jemand bestätigen??


----------



## dasphonk (1. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man Google schaut, dann sieht man dort den alten Kolonnenweg. Den Fotos nach alte Panzerplatten.

Ebenfalls sieht es so aus, als ob man da parken kann:

https://maps.google.com/?ll=51.737161,10.662687&spn=0.00282,0.006378&t=h&z=18


----------



## Nothing85 (1. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kenn den Kolonnenweg nur vom oberen Stück mit 18° Steigung wenn man das nicht die ganze Zeit hat könnte man dort hoch und dann Wurmbergstieg fahren bzw was davon über ist. Letzt wo ich da war waren sie ja zugange. Danach Moorstieg um den Erdbeerkopf drum herum dann Pfarrstieg und zurück oder so ähnlich. 
Ich könnte auch fahren bekomme zwei Räder aufs Dach  wenn man dein Rad am Unterrohr Klemmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richard.a (1. Oktober 2012)

Ist denn morgen (02.10.) jemand in der Gegend unterwegs??
 @Hasifisch: Wie schauts am Mittwoch aus?? Bist du bis dahin fit?


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Oktober 2012)

@Nothing85 .. also der Kolonnenweg ist weiter oben...den den Ich meine ist der Grenzweg...ist halt fraglich ob das auch Panzerplatten sind. Aussehen tut es so ...aber da hoch zu rollen ist eben der pure Hass. Würde halt gern dort hoch, weil man dann zum Schluss den hexenstieg moch mitnehmen kann. Hier mal die strecke die ich so gedacht habe: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fzllabocksnztuba

wegen fahren machen wir morgen ma per PN ..


----------



## jaamaa (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin da mal im Juni raus gekommen und ein paar hundert Meter bis zum Denkmal gefahren. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind das Platten, jedoch ließ es sich irgendwie normal fahren. Habe zumindest keine schlechten Erinnerungen.
Parken ginge da wohl auch oder besser etwas weiter bei Kukki und den Trail parallel der Straße zum Gedenkstein fahren.


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Oktober 2012)

ja das war so mein Gedanke diesen Trail (gehöhrt zum Harzer Hexenstieg meine ich) oben von Elend kommend, runter zum Gedenkstein zu fahren und dann die Räder dort einzupacken. Bin einmal umgekehrt dort hoch. Auch nett. 

Man kann ja vorher schauen und wenn nich, wird eben nomma umdisponiert. Aber auf genaugenommen sind ja nicht die Panzerplatten das Problem sondern diese Grassteine (ist m. E. nicht das Selbe) ...denn auf die hab ich persönlich nich so Bock...da is schlechte Laune vorprogrammiert


----------



## fm7775 (2. Oktober 2012)

hi,

ja da ist eine Parkmöglichkeit.

Hier habe ich ne Tour gefunden, den Startpunkt meint ihr doch

http://www.bikemap.net/route/1302450

Micha, du bist doch da im Mai 2011 schon mal lang 
http://www.bikemap.net/route/982734

man könnte auch bei Kukkis parken, das ist bei km 15,5 deiner Tour(siehe auch google-Post ein Paar Antworten zuvor), dann links durch den Wald, aber Achtung, hier sind glaube ich 2 Holzbrücken die bei Feuchtigkeit glatt wie Schmierseife sind, und da ist es immer feucht.

Muss auch mal wieder ein Paar Trails fahren. Könnte nur am 6/7 und dann wieder am 20.10. in den Harz. Der 31.10. wird wieder Saisonabschluss, was den Harz angeht, nicht das MTB oder Rennradfahren.


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Oktober 2012)

ja ich weiß...musste am Stein zwei Holländern übersetzen was da drauf steht^^...den rest meines Gedächtnisses muss ich versoffen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (2. Oktober 2012)

richard.a schrieb:


> ...
> @Hasifisch: Wie schauts am Mittwoch aus?? Bist du bis dahin fit?



Nicht so richtig. Deshalb mache ich morgen mit einem Kumpel eine kleine Tour von Darlingerode aus, noch mal die Wegführung für den 14.10. überprüfen. Mehr als 2 bis 2,5 Stunden will ich nicht machen. Der Husten sitzt richtig tief...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe doch, Du überprüfst, ob die Jubler an der Strecke die Fähnchen richtig halten, das Freibier am Wegesrand wohltemperiert ist und der Boden sauber geharkt ist.


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Oktober 2012)

so, nomma zusammenfassend. Morgen 10.30 am Grenzgedenkstein zwischen Elend und Braunlage...kurze Runde (30km) ..paar Trails fahren. Wer Bock hat ist einfach mit da


----------



## timtim (2. Oktober 2012)

Tiefsitzender Husten hat doch nix im Trail zu suchen...


----------



## dasphonk (4. Oktober 2012)

So, hier noch die Strecke vom 03.10. 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gcrflcpehivhbrhq


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Oktober 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> So, hier noch die Strecke vom 03.10.
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gcrflcpehivhbrhq



Coole Runde, allerdings wär ich lieber den Weg an der Höllenklippe vorbei und dann auf dem Hohnekamm lang zum Einstieg Moorstieg gefahren. Vom Trudenstein aus ist es doch recht anstrengend hoch.

 @Ritter Runkel: haben gestern auf der ganzen Abschlußrunde roten Teppich verlegt. Muss ich heute aber wieder entfernen, ist nicht regenfest...
Die Abfahrt der Harzcore-Leute werden wir nicht mit in die Runde nehmen, ist doch zu selektiv. Und wenn sich da wer schmeißt oder von der Brücke plumpst, macht er uns die Runde kaputt.
Wir werden also gegen am 14.10. um 10:30 in Darlingerode starten, das Tänntal Richtung Plessenburg hinauf, weiter zum Schindelstieg, einen witzigen Harvestertrail fahren, Stempelsbuche, danach einen interessanten Downhill, hoch zur Plessenburg, Mittag fassen, dann über den Stumpfrücken zum Ilsestein und anschließend den Eselstieg bis Ilsenburg, wieder hoch und als Abschluss den Holy Trail.
So oder so ähnlich...


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Coole Runde, allerdings wär ich lieber den Weg an der Höllenklippe vorbei und dann auf dem Hohnekamm lang zum Einstieg Moorstieg gefahren. Vom Trudenstein aus ist es doch recht anstrengend hoch.



Mein Erinnerungsvermögen war gestern etwas getrübt...na jedenfall ist der Trail zum Trudenstein runterwärts wesentlich angenehmer zu fahren als hoch zu tragen 

@ die beiden Mitfahrer...sorry..aber der Hexenstieg war echt shice zum Schluss...dafür entschuldige ich mich mal 

und für alle die die Runde nachfahren wollen: Nein, sich vom Gedenkstein (da liegen doch Grasplatten) hochzuquälen ist nich so spassig...kann man sich getrost sparen


----------



## jaamaa (4. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Mein Erinnerungsvermögen war gestern etwas getrübt...na jedenfall ist der Trail zum Trudenstein runterwärts wesentlich angenehmer zu fahren als hoch zu tragen



Kommt man denn da so überhaupt hoch... außer auf allen Vieren? 



micha.qlb schrieb:


> und für alle die die Runde nachfahren wollen: Nein, sich vom Gedenkstein (da liegen doch Grasplatten) hochzuquälen ist nich so spassig...kann man sich getrost sparen



Bin damals ja die andere Richtung gefahren, vielleicht habe ich es deshalb nicht so bemerkt... oder es lag daran, dass wir alle beim Fahren wie bei einem Kaffeekränzchen gequatscht haben


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Oktober 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Kommt man denn da so überhaupt hoch... außer auf allen Vieren?



NEIN 



jaamaa schrieb:


> Bin damals ja die andere Richtung gefahren, vielleicht habe ich es deshalb nicht so bemerkt... oder es lag daran, dass wir alle beim Fahren wie bei einem Kaffeekränzchen gequatscht haben



in die "andere Richtung" gehts ja auch (gefühlte) 45% RUNTER


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hätte die Möglichkeit mir für den 14.10 eine Go Pro auszuleihen. Würde gern mal sehen wie das aussieht wenn ich fahre jetzt hab ich ein Problem...die Klebepads würden nur auf meinem FF Helm halten den ich aber eigentlich nicht mitnehmen wollte. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob irgendwer von euch die Möglichkeit hat für diesen Tag einen Brustgurt zu organisieren?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (7. Oktober 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hätte die Möglichkeit mir für den 14.10 eine Go Pro auszuleihen. Würde gern mal sehen wie das aussieht wenn ich fahre jetzt hab ich ein Problem...die Klebepads würden nur auf meinem FF Helm halten den ich aber eigentlich nicht mitnehmen wollte. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob irgendwer von euch die Möglichkeit hat für diesen Tag einen Brustgurt zu organisieren?
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee



Die Aufnahmen mit Brustgurt find ich nicht so toll, da sie mehr verwackelt sind, als die Aufnahmen am FF Helm.
Wenn du dich jedoch selber filmen möchtest, wäre es eh schlauer das Teil deinem Hinterman zu verpassen.


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Oktober 2012)

Naja ich muss mich nicht unbedingt von hinten sehen...
Und so die Videos die ich mir angeschaut habe, die mit Brustgurt aufgenommen sind sehen nicht verwackelt aus. Ich denke das wäre alles eine Einstellungssache. Ich hab halt nur wenig Lust die ganze Tour mit FF Helm zufahren.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde an der Brust am besten. Man sieht die Arme und Lenker, was so eine Art Egoshotteroptik vermittelt.


----------



## Luk00r (7. Oktober 2012)

Man muss aber evtl. Ne Socke oder sowas noch drunter klemmen, damit das Sichtfeld nicht zu tief kommt...
Sichtfeld nicht im Sitzen testen, sondern im Stehen in der "Attack position" 
Da ist der Oberkörper quasi parallel zum Untergrund und da muss das Sichtfeld noch gut nach vorn sein

Nasenlöcher ftw 


zu tiefes Gesichtsfeld:


----------



## minitux (7. Oktober 2012)

@ Haifisch:

Boeh ey...was für eine Fundgrube selbst für Insider. Danke für die Mühen hier. Mal sehen vielleicht klappt es nächsten Sontag. Viele Grüße minitux


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2012)

Jungs, es sieht so aus als wenn es mit uns am 14. klappt. Wir kommen zu viert aus dem hohen Norden zur Tour 

Hasi, ich bräuchte eine Anschrift zum Treffpunkt fürs GPS


----------



## Baxter75 (7. Oktober 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Naja ich muss mich nicht unbedingt von hinten sehen...
> Und so die Videos die ich mir angeschaut habe, die mit Brustgurt aufgenommen sind sehen nicht verwackelt aus. Ich denke das wäre alles eine Einstellungssache. Ich hab halt nur wenig Lust die ganze Tour mit FF Helm zufahren.




wie wäre es mit ner halterung an der sattelstütze ???


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Oktober 2012)

Mh... ich weiß nicht ob der Platz dafür ausreicht hab eine KindShok und wenn der Sattel unten ist könnte das eine knappe Sache werden...guck ich mir aber mal an. Aber von der Perspektive her könnte es auch sehr tief sein, zu tief. Weil man guckt ja nicht übern Lenker sondern eher auf das Oberrohr, Vorbau und Lenker und dann sieht man vielleicht noch Beine li und re da bleibt dann nicht mehr viel Platz. Naja wenn sich nix findet fahr ich mit FF Helm


----------



## HeliusAM (8. Oktober 2012)

@_Nothing85_

...ich benutze den Brustgurt für meine Gopro. Dabei ist der Winkel zur Aufnahme, wie schon erwähnt, in der Regel zu tief. Bei der Gopro ist noch zu beachten !? Ist die Kamera mit oder ohne Aufsteckdisplay ? Denn damit wird der Winkel noch schlechter. Man müsste also den Gurt mit einem weiteren Winkelhalter verbauen, ist aber auch nicht so wirklich schön.  Deshalb schraube ich die Kamera auf dem Kopf an den Gurt . Ich nehme also auf dem Kopf auf. Klingt blöd !.....aber auf der Gopro website gibt es ein Freeware Programm , damit kann man den Film drehen. Geht einfach und schnell.

Man kann natürlich auch später den Monitor oder Fernseher auf den Kopf stellen -)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Oktober 2012)

Guck den Film doch einfach im Handstand. Dagegen spricht, daß es mit dem Bier trinken dazu eng wird.


----------



## fm7775 (8. Oktober 2012)

jede anständige Videosoftware kann das "aufKopf"-Video richtig drehen.

Habe auch Videos so gedreht. Hätte ne Halterung für den Lenker. 

In einer Gruppe filmt man am besten mit 2 oder 3 GoPro.

der erste nach hinten, der 2. nach vorn und in der Mitte vlt. einer mit ner Helm-Montage. Daraus läßt sich ein Super Video schneiden.


war gestern auch mal wieder 2h Sauerstoff tanken. Tief im Unterholz, leise durch den Wald gerollt. Mit kleiner Übersetzung und fast Schrittgeschwindigkeit das Farbenspiel des Herbstes genossen.  

Manman, was die Förster alles im Wald haben. Ne Biotonne stand da neben einem Hochstand. 

Ich weiß, das es ein Naturschutzgebiet ist und daher das Fahren abseits der Wege nicht erlaubt ist. Ein Weg gibt es da leider nicht. Aber ein Stück war vom Geländeprofil ideal für ein Trail. Die Forstautobahnen mit Schotter sind langweilig.


----------



## timtim (8. Oktober 2012)

Der eine oder andere wird es schon bemerkt haben, es gibt jetzt schöne neue Bikeverbotsschilder an einigen einschlägigen Trails...


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Oktober 2012)

kann sich auch keiner mehr rausreden...sind nicht zu übersehen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Oktober 2012)

Wo genau?


----------



## Luk00r (8. Oktober 2012)

Also am Eckerlochstieg ist keins, und ist auch offiziell erlaubt, solange man Rücksichtsvoll fährt (Gespräch mit einem Ranger)
Am Höllenstieg oben fehlte es neuerdings (29.09.)
Sonst ist uns nix aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. Oktober 2012)

minitux schrieb:


> @ Haifisch:
> 
> Boeh ey...was für eine Fundgrube selbst für Insider. Danke für die Mühen hier. Mal sehen vielleicht klappt es nächsten Sontag. Viele Grüße minitux







TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jungs, es sieht so aus als wenn es mit uns am 14. klappt. Wir kommen zu viert aus dem hohen Norden zur Tour
> 
> Hasi, ich bräuchte eine Anschrift zum Treffpunkt fürs GPS



Schön!
Und sollst du haben: Spielberg 2, 38871 Darlingerode (Stadt Ilsenburg). Oder:
51.847754,10.732779




timtim schrieb:


> Der eine oder andere wird es schon bemerkt haben, es gibt jetzt schöne neue Bikeverbotsschilder an einigen einschlägigen Trails...



War wegen Erkältung länger nicht mehr in der Ecke...welche Trails genau? Einschlägig sind ja z.B. alle am Hohnekamm, Pfarrstieg, Höllenstieg und Kleine Renne.
Wer wäre denn alles für eine Unterschrift unter einer fundierten Beschwerde zu haben?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich sehr gerne. Wobei ich mich leider weder mit dem Forstgesetz S-A und den Besonderheiten des NP Harz auskenne.


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Oktober 2012)

am Höllenstieg das fehlt? war das nich ganz furchtbar schlecht sichtbar in den Holzmast eingraviert??

Ich hab die Schilder explizit am Hohnekamm gesehen. Allerdings nur unten  Und da Gesetze auch immer Auslegungssache sind und dem Recht geben, der am besten und schlüssigsten argumentiert ist das irgendwie unklug. Kann mir ja keiner verbieten mit dem Radl aufm Buckel auf dem Hohnekamm Pilze zu suchen. ...na wie auch immer...

...eine Beschwerde (fundiert oder nich) bring m.E. nix. Sollte jemand aber ein paar schlüssige Argumente Pro Beschwerde haben, könnte ich die einem befreundeten Rechtsgelehrten (Biker) mal vortragen...klingt immer anders, wenn das jemand macht der weiß wie es geht.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> ...eine Beschwerde (fundiert oder nich) bring m.E. nix. Sollte jemand aber ein paar schlüssige Argumente Pro Beschwerde haben, könnte ich die einem befreundeten Rechtsgelehrten (Biker) mal vortragen...klingt immer anders, wenn das jemand macht der weiß wie es geht.



Die Beschwerde muss direkt an die zuständigen Ministerien, an Wirtschafts- und Tourismusverbände, die Nationalparkverwaltung, regionale Politiker etc. pp als offener Brief gesendet werden.  Möglichst auch der Presse kommuniziert.
Argumente dagegen: Benachteiligung einer großen Bevölkerungsgruppe, Widersprüche zu europäischen und deutschen Leitgesetzen, falsche, einseitig vorgetragene Argumente zur Wegsperrung ohne objektive Betrachtung (Lärm, Beschädigung und Behinderung).
Da fällt mir eine ganze Menge ein...
Argumente wie "das bringt sowieso nix..." möchte ich nicht gelten lassen.


----------



## AlexR (8. Oktober 2012)

Achtung bei den Rangern, die wollene einen gern auflaufen lassen. Ich musste mich mit einem unterhalten. Seine erster Kommentar war, dass man nur auf ausgewiesen Radwegen fahren darf und das dass hier keiner ist (Eckerlochstieg). Ich habe ihm dann erklärt das man überall fahren darf, wo es nicht verboten ist. Hier stehen keine Schilder ergo ich darf hier fahren. Hat er dann auch eingesehen bzw. wusste es ja eh schon. 

Also informiert euch wo ihr fahren dürft! Im Nationalpark darf jeder Wanderweg mit dem Rad befahren werden. Steht so an den großen Schildern am Eingang. Verboten ist es nur , wo auch ein Verbotsschild steht. Fundiertes Wissen ist immer die beste Argumentationshilfe.

Außerhalb des Nationalparks weiß ich nicht. Da würde doch z.B. die kleine Renne reinfallen? Da müsste es doch eh erlaubt sein. SA hat doch keine so lustigen Gesetzt wie BaWü.

Immer wenn ein Ranger in Sichtweite kommt extra langsam fahren und nett Grüßen .  Paar nette Worte wechseln hilft auch immer. Dann sollte die doch mal merken, dass wir nicht permanent durch den Wald bolzen und Wanderern jagen bzw. Wege zerstören .


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Oktober 2012)

Hasi ..nich falsch verstehen. Ich bin da komplett bei dir und beim Stänkern sowieso immer dabei...

...allein der Glaube an "Gerechtigkeit"..der fehlt mir


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Oktober 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> ...Also informiert euch wo ihr fahren dürft! Im Nationalpark darf jeder Wanderweg mit dem Rad befahren werden. Steht so an den großen Schildern am Eingang. Verboten ist es nur , wo auch ein Verbotsschild steht. Fundiertes Wissen ist immer die beste Argumentationshilfe....
> Immer wenn ein Ranger in Sichtweite kommt extra langsam fahren und nett Grüßen .  Paar nette Worte wechseln hilft auch immer. Dann sollte die doch mal merken, dass wir nicht permanent durch den Wald bolzen und Wanderern jagen bzw. Wege zerstören .



So sieht es aus. Die meisten (echten) Ranger sind auch nicht doof und bei entsprechenden Umgangsformen sicher immer auch kompromissbereit.



micha.qlb schrieb:


> Hasi ..nich falsch verstehen. Ich bin da komplett bei dir und beim Stänkern sowieso immer dabei...
> 
> ...allein der Glaube an "Gerechtigkeit"..der fehlt mir



Kann dich gut verstehen, aber ich bin mental nicht in der Lage, den Nationalpark und vor allem den Hohnekamm einfach aufzugeben...


----------



## dasphonk (8. Oktober 2012)

Die DIMB ist bei solchen Themen sehr umtriebig und verfügt über eine Menge Fachwissen. Weiterhin steht hinter dem DIMB mittlerweile eine recht große Gemeinschaft an Mountainbiker(innen).

Soviel ich weiss, gibt es dort auch Rechtsberatung: http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride/kontakt-beraterteam

Bisher ist der Harz ja ein Paradies für uns. Streckensperrungen gibt es nahezu keine und auch das Zusammenleben mit den Wandersleuten klappt ja ziemlich gut.

 @micha.qlb: Wenn stänkern, dann vielleicht lieber gleich professionell?!


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Oktober 2012)

@AlexR ...das gleiche hab ich am Eckerlochstieg auch von nem Ranger zu hören gekriegt


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Oktober 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Die DIMB ist bei solchen Themen sehr umtriebig und verfügt über eine Menge Fachwissen. Weiterhin steht hinter dem DIMB mittlerweile eine recht große Gemeinschaft an Mountainbiker(innen).
> 
> Soviel ich weiss, gibt es dort auch Rechtsberatung: http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride/kontakt-beraterteam
> 
> ...



ja, das meinte ich auch in meinem vorhergehenden Post. Als Laie wird man Gesetzestexte & Verordnungen immer fehlinterpretieren und die darauf aufbauende Argumentation wird immer irgendwie falsch sein und laienhaft rüberkommen. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung und überhaupt und absolut nicht böse gemeint!!

Daher: Es gibt auch radelnde Anwälte bzw. Biker die tief im Thema stecken. So jemanden für sich u. die Sache gewinnen und dann loslegen. Das ist m. E. am zielführendsten (ja ich weiß, dass es das Wort nicht gibt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe einen Arbeitskollegen der mal sehr aktiv im DIMB war. Ich spreche ihn nach meiner Elternzeit mal an.


----------



## jaamaa (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich behaupte mal, dass es im Moment im Harz kaum Probleme zwischen Wanderern und Bikern gibt... zumindest nicht mehr als woanders auch. Denn ein paar Deppen findet man überall... auf beiden Seiten! Deshalb würde ich persönlich diese Thematik auch nicht weiter breittreten, denn so ist doch im Moment alles in Ordnung und schlafende Hunde...  soll man schlafen lassen.
Wenn nun das ein oder andere Verbotsschild auftaucht, kann ich damit auch leben. Viele Schilder im Harz waren schon mal da, sind dann wieder verschwunden und nun wieder woanders aufgetaucht. Weiß anscheinend eh keiner so recht Bescheid. 

Wie auch immer... ich denke mit Rücksicht und Freundlichkeit geht es, egal ob mit oder ohne Reglungen und Verboten!  Ist aber in Zeiten in denen jeder eine Advo-Card in der Hosentasche hat ein grundsätzliches gesellschaftliches Problem


----------



## AlexR (8. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht ist es auch nicht so schlecht, jetzt wo alles noch im grünen Bereicht ist, auf die Gegenseite (wer auch immer das in dem Falle so genau ist z.b. Nationalpark Verwaltung) zu zugehen. Vielleicht kann man den Status Quo dann einfach mal in eine Verordnung gießen und alle sind Happy. Jetzt kann man einfacher reden. Wenn es dann irgendwann mal akute Verbote und negative Erfahrungen gibt wird das schwieriger.


Die Sache mit den schlafen Hunden ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten......


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss euch da leider alle enttäuschen...ihr liegt falsch.
Im Nationalpark gilt nicht das Waldgesetz/Forstgesetz, sondern ein spezielles Nationalparkgesetz. Mit dem Aufstellen der Schilder durch die dafür verantwortliche Behörde ist der Drops gelutscht, das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen etc pp - ausreden gibt es nicht mehr. Wer sich jetzt auf den gesperrten Wegen mit Fahrrad erwischen lässt, kann auf Gnade durch den Ranger hoffen, aber hier der entsprechende Gesetzestext dazu:

_<Schutzvorschriften

§ 6
Betreten
(1) 1 Das Betreten des Nationalparks ist nur auf entsprechend kenntlich gemachten Wegen, Loipen und sonstigen Flächen erlaubt, soweit dieses Gesetz nichts anderes bestimmt. 2 Die zulässige Art und Weise des Betretens richtet sich nach der Kennzeichnung, die die Nationalparkverwaltung in Umsetzung von Teil II des Wegeplans (§ 12) vornimmt>_

Quelle

Eindeutiger geht es nicht.

§ 21 beschreibt dann auch Ordnungswidrigkeiten, dummerweise nicht explizit für § 6. Aber die können generell teuer werden.


----------



## timtim (8. Oktober 2012)

@CX  ...

witzig find ich das die Schilder zb. am Beerenstieg auch Richtung aufwärts stehen , wir haben daraufhin natürlich hochgetragen , zum fahren hatte eh keiner Bock ..


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Oktober 2012)

ja, also oben hab ich auch kein Schild gesehen...nur die üblichen Hinweise "kein Wanderweg" 

wie auch immer. Die letzten Male waren Wanderer megafreundlich, keine kritischen Stimmen und überhaupt alles entspannt. Solange sich alle an bestimmte Regeln halten gibt es auch sicher kein Problem. Man darf halt nur nicht auf einen Ranger treffen. Und wenn das passiert muss man halt laut "Parlait" rufen  

Leider wird man als Biker durch das bloße Aufstellen der Schilder wieder noch ein Stück mehr kriminalisiert...man hat von vornherein ein schlechtes Gewissen und irgendwie trübt das den Spass...das ist Schade, aber sicher gewollt.

Btw...wenn ICH Ranger wäre und wirklich ernsthaft die durch  Schilder proklamierte Verbote durchdrücken wollte...ich wüsste was zu tun ist. Solange das nicht geschieht, mache ich mein Ding, halte mich an Regeln und hoffe...und bin froh, dass es nicht noch schlimmer ist

Fraglich ist halt was man dagegen tun kann. Nix!! Ich gebe Hasi Recht...man kann und sollte es nich einfach hinnehmen. Letztlich macht man sich damit aber nur Luft und fühlt sich mal kurz gut. Am längeren Hebel sitzt der Gegner. Der entscheidet ob Recht oder Unrecht und ich sehe da ganz einfach unsere Felle schwimmen.

Es jedoch unversucht zu lassen etwas zu unternehmen....dafür von mir ein klares NEIN


----------



## minitux (8. Oktober 2012)

Hat wer das Flackern am Agnesberg gesehen? (Hinter dem Schloss?) Bin gerade im die Serpentinen runter.....10 Watt LED sei dank!

Hat mal wer Bock auf einen Night ride nur so abends mal 1h? Dann hätt ich auch nicht so eine Angst vor den Wildschweinen.

Gruss minitux


----------



## jaamaa (8. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Es jedoch unversucht zu lassen etwas zu unternehmen....dafür von mir ein klares NEIN



Muss man ja nicht. Man kann sich auch informieren und organisieren ohne  gleich in die Offensive zu gehen. Ist dann aber wenn es schlimmer wird  gut gerüstet. Was man jedoch erreichen will und letztendlich auch kann,  weiß ich nicht. 

 Es ist schon so wie cxfahrer es sagte... der Harz ist in fester Hand des  Harzclubs und das seit ewigen Zeiten. Da ist es schwierig eine  Diskussion zu  führen und wird mit ihm als alleinigen Gesprächspartner am Tisch zu  keinem Ergebnis führen. Da müssten dann schon andere Stellen mit  einbezogen werden. 
Aber wie ich schon erwähnte... vor Jahren fand ich das  Verhältnis angespannter. 

Eine wirklich effektive Möglichkeit dem entgegen zu wirken ist ein  Unterwandern des Harzclubs durch Biker die diesem beitreten und bei der  nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung von ihrem Stimmrecht Gebrauch machen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Oktober 2012)

Rote Socken und einen Filzhut tragen ist aber ein großes Opfer welches man fürs Harzradeln bringen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Oktober 2012)

Schön, daß es in Halle 'ne Zweigstelle gibt, ich finde das Angebot schon interessant:

http://www.harzklub.de/heimatpflege.html

http://www.harzklub.de/kloeppeln.html

Irgendwie wird Radfahren auf Dauer doch langweilig.


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Oktober 2012)

http://www.harzklub.de/gesch_verkauf.html

keine Stocknägel und keine Stickbildkurse...pff...Amateurverein


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Oktober 2012)

Der pure Neid, nur weil Du noch ein bissl zu jung bist..... Ich ziehe dann mal los und lasse mich einschreiben. Und melde mich sofort zum freiwilligen "Radverbotschilder-Anschrauben"!


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Oktober 2012)

ICH kann aber wenigstens noch das Ehrenabzeichen für die 60 Jährige Mitgliedschaft, zumindest theroetisch, noch verliehen bekommen


----------



## kalihalde (9. Oktober 2012)

... aber das Kartenmaterial des Harzklubs, unter anderem diese Karten

Rad- und Wanderkarte "Brocken", KKV *5,50 EUR* 
Rad- und Wanderkarte "Wernigerode", KKV *4,00 EUR* 
Wander- und Radwanderkarte "Elbingerode" *3,50 EUR*
Wandern und Radwandern Hochharz Bodetal *3,50 EUR* 

stimmen mich, was die Titel angeht, schon mal optimistisch .


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Oktober 2012)

viel besser als die Trails zu sperren ist doch, so ne Art Maut einzufÃ¼hren    FÃ¼r Vielfahrer sind auch Vignetten mÃ¶glich (StocknÃ¤gel - Fragezeichen??)

Streckenposten kÃ¶nnen dann noch das Verhalten auf den Trails beobachten und ggf. Strafzahlungen mit folgender Staffelung entgegennehmen:

KettenblattbeschÃ¤digungen an Steinen je mm = 1â¬
Abknicken von Ãsten je Ast= 2â¬
beides in Tateinheit = 3,50 + eine Freifahrt ^^

darÃ¼ber hinaus fÃ¼hrt das zu reprÃ¤sentativen statistischen Erhebungen Ã¼ber die UmweltvertrÃ¤glichkeit des Mountainbikens. Ggf. mÃ¼ssen die Tarife in bestimmtem Turnus angepasst werden.

RR..du kannst meine GeschÃ¤ftsidee bei deinem Eintritt gern verwenden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Oktober 2012)

Ne, die wollten mich nicht, immer noch zu jung.
Kloppeln adé, fahr ich doch weiter mit euch Rad.

Bei aller Lästerei muss ich gestehen, daß ich die vom Harzclub mit herausgegeben Karten immer gerne verwendet habe. Und wenn jemand vernünftige Ausschilderung an die Bäume nagelt, ist dies auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ne, die wollten mich nicht, immer noch zu jung...



Haste vergessen die grauen Nasen- und Ohrhaarperücken anzulegen oder was?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin bei der Brauchtumsprüfung durchgefallen und hatte ein paar Nicht-Harzer-Stocknägel auf dem Wanderstock, Pech gehabt.


----------



## dasphonk (9. Oktober 2012)

Man könnte den Harzklub auch unterwandern. Dazu müssten die Biker nur die Mehrheit stellen. Derzeit sind es 14.000 Mitglieder. Mitgliedschaft kostet irgendwas um 16,- . Wenn wir dort einterteen machen wir aber den Altersdurchschnitt kaputt.....und ich bin 39


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Man könnte den Harzklub auch unterwandern. Dazu müssten die Biker nur die Mehrheit stellen. Derzeit sind es 14.000 Mitglieder. Mitgliedschaft kostet irgendwas um 16,- . Wenn wir dort einterteen machen wir aber den Altersdurchschnitt kaputt.....und ich bin 39



Dann müssen wir uns von unten über die Pfadfinder hocharbeiten...aber vielleicht kann man sich schneller hochschlafen...
Buähhh - eklig...


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Oktober 2012)

ich will nich mit alten Männern in Trachten schlafen


----------



## jaamaa (9. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir uns von unten über die Pfadfinder hocharbeiten...aber vielleicht kann man sich schneller hochschlafen...
> Buähhh - eklig...



Also ich bin auch raus. Das wird mir hier zu heavy


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Oktober 2012)

Tja Micha, Du musst dich entscheiden: entweder Streckensperrungen oder.....


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Oktober 2012)

Waldautobahnen sind auch schön

apropos raus.... ich bin für diesen Sonntag leider raus.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Waldautobahnen sind auch schön
> 
> apropos raus.... ich bin für diesen Sonntag leider raus.



Schade!
Termin oder Zipperlein?

Bin vorhin eine kleine Runde gefahren. Und Seuche, Dynamik eines nassen Sandsackes der auf nur einem Pott läuft...
Die ganzen $*#§% Erkältungen die ganze verkack$§% Saison lang haben mich zum Teu%&( völlig fertig gemacht. Das ko§#* mich so an...
Werde am Sonntag eventuell als Einmann-Gruppetto unterwegs sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Oktober 2012)

Ruhig Brauner, zum Abradeln wirds doch noch reichen. Können uns ja am Fsth. Plessenburg gegenseitig volljammern, hätte auch was zu bieten (Zipperlein).
Außerdem MÜSSEN wir ja auf Dich als unseren Guide warten!

 @_micha.qlb_: schade, aber vielleicht ist ja im Winter bei wenig Schnee noch mal 'ne Nordharz-Runde drin?


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner, zum abradeln wirds doch noch reichen. Können uns ja am Fsth. Plessenburg gegenseitig volljammern, hätte auch was zu bieten (Zipperlein)...



Solange da keine eitrigen Löcher oder offene Brüche gezeigt werden gern...

Im Winter gibt es bei ausreichend Schnee mindestens eine Besteigung des Hohnekopfes mit anschließender Abfahrt über den schönsten (ehemaligen) Skihang des Harzes. Vielleicht ist das auch was für euch?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Oktober 2012)

Gerne, sag einfach Bescheid! Deine Bilder sahen ja nett aus.    

Werde, falls es die Umstände erlauben, im Winter mal eine Fahrt nach Thale ansetzen.
Werde ich auch hier posten, die DH-Strecke kommt man auch mit einem Enduro-Rad gut runter.


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Oktober 2012)

Zipperlein Jain...lässt sich alles ertragen und ist auch nicht mehr so schlimm. Was evtl noch kommt, und dazu muss ich den MRT-Befund noch abwarten.... hatte mir ja bei unserer Ostharz Tour das Knie verdreht und der Doc meinte etwas von Miniskus...bla.. Sollte der Befund negativ werden, wirds im Winter bei mir nix...

Ansonsten steht dem aber (fast) nichts im Weg und ich habe auch schon eine Runde im Auge.

Hohnekopf im Hochwinter wäre ich auch gern dabei...allerdings mangels Besitzes eines Snowboards o.ä. dazu verdammt mit ner Alditüte teilzunehmen. Würde dann ersatzweise lieber den Glühwein-Pott tragen und mich bereit erklären die Schneebälle vorzuformen.

Ja nee...hab am Sonntag private Verpflichtungen...irgendwie hinderlich so ne Familie


----------



## kalihalde (9. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...
> Im Winter gibt es bei ausreichend Schnee mindestens eine Besteigung des Hohnekopfes mit anschließender Abfahrt über den schönsten (ehemaligen) Skihang des Harzes. Vielleicht ist das auch was für euch?


 
Da bin ich dabei


----------



## minitux (9. Oktober 2012)

So bin Sontag dabei....bis dann minitux

PS. Knieschützer etc. sind doch angebracht oder?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (9. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Werde am Sonntag eventuell als Einmann-Gruppetto unterwegs sein...



Glaub mir, ich werde mich trotzdem noch in deinem Windschatten ausruhen.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2012)

minitux schrieb:


> So bin Sontag dabei....bis dann minitux
> 
> PS. Knieschützer etc. sind doch angebracht oder?





Also es werden schätzungsweise 15 Leute sein, egal was die Anmeldung sagt...



Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich werde mich trotzdem noch in deinem Windschatten ausruhen.



Vielleicht können wir unterwegs schon mal mit Klöppeln anfangen, als Harzklub-Einstieg...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Oktober 2012)

Denkt ihr ja nicht der Alterdurchschnitt im Harzklub wäre sehr hoch.

Denkt mal an die armen Kinder und Enkel die da mit rein gezogen werden.
Damals (lang ist es her) war so ein Junge 2 Klassen unter mir.
Er war der Held im jodeln und trug in der Schule so Trachten in Jägergrün.
Der Preis für seine Exklusivität war das er immer allein auf dem Schulhof stand.
Schweine Bande von Eltern.

Du Hasifisch?

Sach mal wie war das nach deinem Sturz mit der Psyche uff´n Trail?
Mein Hometrail bin ich vor dem Sturz fast ohne bremsen runter.
Nun ist es voll das geeiere was kein Spaß macht.
Die totale innere Blockade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> ...Schweine Bande von Eltern...



Was meinst du wo der Nachwuchs an Volksmusikhörern und Fernsehgartenzuschauern generiert wird...



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> ...Sach mal wie war das nach deinem Sturz mit der Psyche uff´n Trail?
> Mein Hometrail bin ich vor dem Sturz fast ohne bremsen runter.
> Nun ist es voll das geeiere was kein Spaß macht.
> Die totale innere Blockade



Ging eigentlich recht schnell, ein paar Fahrten. Hatte eher körperliche Probleme, also mangelnde Kraft und leicht Schmerzen am Bruch.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Oktober 2012)

@_Trailbiker_82: wenn Du merkst, daß sich alles gegen schnelles Fahren und große Sachen wehrt, dann lass es und setzte dich auf Null. Dein Können ist irgendwo noch da, aber nicht abrufbar = Blockade. Also wie ein Anfänger mit kleinen Sachen und langsam anfangen, ohne Druck, alles auf Nummer sicher und saubere Ausführung. Dann wirds aufwärts gehen, aber das braucht Zeit. Das ist normal (bis auf Ausnahmeleute). Das ist wie Radfahren an schlechten Tagen, mit der Brechstange geht gar nix.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (10. Oktober 2012)

Bietet nicht zufällig jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Stuttgart aus? Ich will auch mitfahren . . .
Den ein oder anderen netten Trail gibt es hier wohl auch, aber so ein Harz ist dann doch noch was anderes


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Oktober 2012)

So Hasi, ich bin dann auch dabei, ich denke es sollte machbar sein dass ich so zwischen vier und fünf wieder zu Hause bin, oder?

Was Empfiehlst du Ausrüstungstechnisch? Protektoren nötig?


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2012)

Super!
Ich fahre generell mit leichten Protektoren, also softe Schienbeinschoner (immer, wegen Pedalbiss und Stein/Stockschlägen) und meist auch mit Knieschonern. Es sind auch ein paar Stellen dabei, wo es ein ganz gutes Gefühl ist, die Dinger an zu haben... 
Aber zwingend notwendig ist es am Sonntag nicht.

Hat sich eigentlich die Fahrgemeinschaft aus Richtung Halle/Leipzig zusammen gefunden? Also ich würde lieber _nicht_ nach Aschersleben shutteln...wäre nur im Notfall...

Morgen oder Freitag muss ich auf dem Holy Trail noch mal Hand anlegen. Der letzte Sturm hat zwei Spaßbremsen in Form von Baumleichen über den Trail gepackt...


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2012)

Jonas-7596 schrieb:


> Bietet nicht zufällig jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von Stuttgart aus? Ich will auch mitfahren . . .



Sieht wohl eher düster aus...
Das die diese Sache mit dem Beamen nicht endlich mal hinkriegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (10. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich die Fahrgemeinschaft aus Richtung Halle/Leipzig zusammen gefunden? Also ich würde lieber _nicht_ nach Aschersleben shutteln...wäre nur im Notfall...


 
Hasi, Du kannst Sonntag beruhigt ausschlafen, das wird von Runkel alles bestens organisiert. Die Leipziger bekommen das volle Verwöhnprogramm von den Hallensern .


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2012)

Ach schön...länderübergreifende Hilfsbereitschaft...


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir grade mal die Wetterprognosen für Sonntag angeguckt...ich hoffe sie haben sich geirrt:-(


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Oktober 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Habe mir grade mal die Wetterprognosen für Sonntag angeguckt...ich hoffe sie haben sich geirrt:-(



Deswegen sind wir auch raus, und weil die Hälfte der Leute schon wieder abgesagt hat. Im Frühjahr dann wieder.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Oktober 2012)

Naja, bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage glaube ich der Prognose erst wenn ich sie Samstag Abend sehe. Die hat sich in den letzten 24h mindetsens zweimal geändert.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Oktober 2012)

Ihr müsst nur die "richtigen" Vorhersagen ansehen:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=104550&wahl=vorhersage

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0009458

Da möchte man glatt noch mal in die Ilse hopsen. Also Handtuch nicht vergessen!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Oktober 2012)

Eben, jetzt im Herbst ist das oft Kaffesatzlesen. Wenn du bei Wetter.com statt Schierke Ilsenburg eingibst kommt schon wieder was anderes raus...

Solange da nur 0,2mm Niederschlag mit 75% Wahrscheinlichkeit stehen zählt das nicht als schlechtes Wetter 

Ich guck immer gerne da: Forstpraxis
Die liegen erstaunlich oft richtig.


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Oktober 2012)

aaach weiches Gejammer 

Wir warn letzte Samstag aufm Berg...Windstärke 12, übelster Regen und herrlich schlammige Abfahrten haben den Tag dennoch zum Highlight gemacht (zumindest für mich )...vielen Dank an an dieser Stelle nochmal an den toleranten Bahnhof in WR...Putzkolonne hatte sicher zu tun^^

wartet es erstmal ab...einfach losfahren, dann wird das schon


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Oktober 2012)

Wird schon passen, wird eben mal statt der Slicks der Stollenreifen aufgezogen und das lange Trikot aus'm Schrank geholt.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Oktober 2012)

Wegen des Wetters sollten wir uns keine Gedanken machen. Bis jetzt ist die Prognose, das es den Tag über mal nieseln kann...das sollte kein Problem sein. Zumal wir in einer eher trockenen Zone und dazu viel im Wald unterwegs sein werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (11. Oktober 2012)

Das lässt mich noch hoffen. Ich hab auch kein Problem damit wenn es wärend dessen anfängt. Nur wenn ich morgens aufstehe und es plätschert in einer Tour, da ist dann der Innere schon recht groß.


Mitfahrgelegenheit:

Also ich könnte ab Halberstadt noch jemanden mitnehmen...bzw man fährt nur mit einem Auto. Mir egal wer sich angesprochen fühlt einfach PN.


----------



## sashinsky (11. Oktober 2012)

So , Team Harzcore ist ebenfalls mit zwei Leuten mit dabei.
Können wir uns ja als echte Ilsenburger nicht nehmen lassen 
Gruß


----------



## downhillsau (11. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wegen des Wetters sollten wir uns keine Gedanken machen. Bis jetzt ist die Prognose, das es den Tag über mal nieseln kann...das sollte kein Problem sein. Zumal wir in einer eher trockenen Zone und dazu viel im Wald unterwegs sein werden.



Wurde schon erwähnt, dass der Herbst im Harz angekommen ist? Every year the same.... Da fällt mir doch glatt die Frühjahrstour ein. Regen, Schneeregen und sogar Schnee. Und gerade deswegen wars sehr "cool" oder?

 @DonHarzcore: Ist Sascha auch mit am Start?


----------



## sashinsky (11. Oktober 2012)

Auf jeden! Das bin nämlich ich 
Gruß


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Oktober 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Auf jeden! Das bin nämlich ich
> Gruß



Das ist aber schön! Freu mich drauf euch mal kennen zu lernen..:thumbup:
Mit was für Bikes seid ihr am Start?


----------



## sashinsky (11. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das ist aber schön! Freu mich drauf euch mal kennen zu lernen..:thumbup:
> Mit was für Bikes seid ihr am Start?



Dito , wird bestimmt lustig. Kommen mit Endurowarzen


----------



## minitux (11. Oktober 2012)

Mifa Klapprad mit Crosslenker und Crosserschutzblechen. "BMX" Aufkleber am Hauptrohr. Stempelbremse wurde durch Felgenbremse ersetzt...ein bisschen Tunning muss sein!


----------



## verano (12. Oktober 2012)

nich vergessen... die selbst genähten Ragmenpolster von Mutti! 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## micha.qlb (12. Oktober 2012)

und n "Frische Rahmbutter"-Deckel in de Speichen mit ner Holzklammer befestigt. HFC Wimpel am Gepäckträger nicht vergessen.

Bin echt bisl genervt, dass ich nich mit kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Oktober 2012)

Vollprofis nehmen aber statt "Rahmbutter"-Deckel den Deckel vom Senfbecher, klingt viel männlicher.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> ... mit Endurowarzen



Gut. Mit Freeridern wäre es vielleicht etwas mühsam geworden...

Die richtig fetzigen Jungs hatten übrigens einen Hamster als Nabenputzring...


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja, Holy Trail ist wieder frei!


----------



## sashinsky (12. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ach ja, Holy Trail ist wieder frei!



Was ist eigentlich dieser Holy Trail?????


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Oktober 2012)

Vermutlich ein sausteiler, ewig langer Hassberg, den man in beide Richtungen merkwürdigerweise (ein Wunder!!!) nur berghoch fahren kann.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich dieser Holy Trail?????



Kennst du.
Mehr per PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Vermutlich ein sausteiler, ewig langer Hassberg, den man in beide Richtungen merkwürdigerweise (ein Wunder!!!) nur berghoch fahren kann.



Von Stairway to heaven habe ich nix geschrieben...


----------



## downhillsau (12. Oktober 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Auf jeden! Das bin nämlich ich
> Gruß



Na Junge, kannste ma sehn, dass so´n Forum nich alles kann. Dafür meine Luftpumpe...erinnert mich jedesmal an so´n Typen, der wie so´n Wahni eine PET-Flasche aufpumpen wollte. 

Bis Sonntag


----------



## fm7775 (12. Oktober 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Eben, jetzt im Herbst ist das oft Kaffesatzlesen. Wenn du bei Wetter.com statt Schierke Ilsenburg eingibst kommt schon wieder was anderes raus...
> 
> Solange da nur 0,2mm Niederschlag mit 75% Wahrscheinlichkeit stehen zählt das nicht als schlechtes Wetter
> 
> ...



die Seite ist ganz nett, aber lagen heute falsch. Lt. Page sollte es heute in Oschersleben nicht regen. Also mit dem Rad los. Früh war es ja noch trocken, leicht kalt. Kurz vor Magdeburg waren die Zehen schon gekühlt. Auf der Rücktour dann Nieselregen, leider hat der Regen zu genommen. Egal ab durchs Hinterland, naja und wenn man auf Erntewegen fährt sieht man natürlich auch aus wie ein Rübenschwein. Modder bis in den Nacken. Aber es war wärmer. Funktionsunterwäsche und Thermosocken hielten warm und dicht. 

Viel Spass morgen, bin zum Clantreffen.


----------



## downhillsau (12. Oktober 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich dieser Holy Trail?????



Die Frage ist doch wohl eher, wem wir sowas zu verdanken haben. 
 @Hasifisch: schön, beim letzten Mal wär ich fast in den Baum gerammelt. So Äste sollen auch schlecht rausheilen...


----------



## dasphonk (14. Oktober 2012)

Sorry! Ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen. Habe gestern im Garten mit meiner neuen Astsäge gearbeitet und etwas unterschätzt wie scharf so ein Ding ist. Ich habe einen tiefen Cut an der Hand. Das funktioniert leider nicht zusammen mit einer Tour :-(

Euch Allen Viel Spaß!


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Oktober 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Sorry! Ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen. Habe gestern im Garten mit meiner neuen Astsäge gearbeitet und etwas unterschätzt wie scharf so ein Ding ist. Ich habe einen tiefen Cut an der Hand. Das funktioniert leider nicht zusammen mit einer Tour :-(
> 
> Euch Allen Viel Spaß!



Schade und gutes verheilen!
Letzter Wettercheck für heute: 8°C windig und wolkig mit Lücken. Radar zeigt keine massiven Wolkenformationen für die nächsten Stunden. Bestes Herbstwetter!


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Oktober 2012)

oh das klingt nicht gut....Ich wünsch dir aber gute Besserung und bis nächstes Jahr zur Saison Eröffnung ist das sicher wieder verheilt

sehr schön Garrit...ich hoffe ich finde diesen Pug Markt... also halte mal dein Handy griffbereit.

Achso ich komm jetzt nur mit FF Helm wegen der Go Pro. Das Klebepad hätte an dem anderen Helm nicht gehalten...
Ich hoffe das werden ein paar anständige Aufnahmen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Oktober 2012)

Hapu, das war mal anstrengend. Aber spaßig. Hat jemand ein paar Eckdaten zur Strecke? Länge und Hm wären schon interessant.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Oktober 2012)

So, alle wieder zu Hause? Das war eine super Tour, auch wenn ich heute extrem lahm war...hoch jedenfalls...
Um gleich mal einigen Leuten die Stimmung etwas zu vermiesen...es waren tatsächlich laut (wohl exaktem) Fahrradtacho von mr_vercetti Darlingerode/Darlingerode nur 34km!


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mir mal meine Sachen angeschaut die ich aufgenommen habe und musste leider feststellen das die GoPro etwas zu tief war  man sieht ab und zu mal jemanden vor mir aber so wirklich was von den Trails nicht...ich lass es Garrit trotzdem mal zukommen mal sehen was er daraus macht.
In diesem Sinne bedanke ich mich bei allen für den schönen Tag und nun noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (14. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> So, alle wieder zu Hause? Das war eine super Tour, auch wenn ich heute extrem lahm war...hoch jedenfalls...
> Um gleich mal einigen Leuten die Stimmung etwas zu vermiesen...es waren tatsächlich laut (wohl exaktem) Fahrradtacho von mr_vercetti Darlingerode/Darlingerode nur 34km!



Ich hau mich weg. Ich fühl mich trotzdem wie 148km 
War aber trotzdem echt cool heute. Auch wenn ich zwischenzeitlich etwas stinkig war. Nennt man wohl Bergaufmacke 
In diesem Sinn , allen noch nen schönen Abend und nen frohen Muskelkater


----------



## Velobiker (14. Oktober 2012)

Das war heut ne geile Tour, hoffe das es nicht die letzte mit euch war, freu mich jedenfalls schon auf die nächste
An Garrit: wie soll ich dir das Videomaterial meiner Cam zukommen lassen, via webfile etc.?


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Oktober 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Ich hau mich weg. Ich fühl mich trotzdem wie 148km ...



Frag mich mal...

Jetzt das offizielle Gruppenbild. Ich füge mal von links vorn aus die Namen ein und bitte um Vervollständigung:




Hasifisch . *?* . Luk00r . Mr-Vercetti . Harudbrod . Nothing85 . LtAnimalMother . Velobiker . *Eick* . *Spezi* . Minitux . *?* DonHarzCore . *Henning* . Downhillsau . *?* . *?* . Kalihalde

Bitte den Text zitieren, Zitat-Tags entfernen, eigenen oder andere Namen/Nicknames ergänzen/korrigieren! Namen in ** sind Leute, die nicht im IBC sind bzw. bei denen ich nicht weiß, ob sie registriert sind.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Oktober 2012)

Velobiker schrieb:


> Das war heut ne geile Tour, hoffe das es nicht die letzte mit euch war, freu mich jedenfalls schon auf die nächste
> An Garrit: wie soll ich dir das Videomaterial meiner Cam zukommen lassen, via webfile etc.?



Wenn es geht am liebsten auf CD/DVD klassisch per Post. Das Web ist lahm in WR...wenn es weniger als 1GB ist, aber gern auch per Cloud etc.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Oktober 2012)

Im Namen der Delegation aus Halle: Hammertour! Hat man uns aber bestimmt am Dauergrinsen auch angesehen. Anerkennung auch für die 1A-Wetterplanung.


----------



## downhillsau (15. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch . *?* . Luk00r . Mr-Vercetti . Harudbrod . Nothing85 . LtAnimalMother . Velobiker . *Eick* . *Spezi* . Minitux . *?* DonHarzCore . *Henning* . Downhillsau . *Detlef* . *?* . Kalihalde

Fand den Tag auch total geil. Danke nochmal an Eick, der uns auf ein Bier zu sich eingeladen hat. 
Aber wenn das der offizielle Saisonabschluss war, gibts noch die after,after,after...after tour. Nächstes We gehts weiter


----------



## sashinsky (15. Oktober 2012)

Klingt gut. Meld dich!
Gruß


----------



## HenningHarzcore (15. Oktober 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht! Und immer bedenken Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit! Eventuell sollte man auf dem Holy Trail mal wirklich die Säge schwingen und die Elemente mal wieder schön machen. Naja wenn es Bestrebungen gibt einfach melden. Nun noch von mir ein paar Bilder.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/henningharzcore/sets/72157631778283746/


----------



## kalihalde (15. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hasifisch . *Dietmar?* . Luk00r . Mr-Vercetti . Harudbrod . Nothing85 . LtAnimalMother . Velobiker . *Eick* . *Spezi* . Minitux . *Janos* DonHarzCore . Ritter Runkel .*Henning* . Downhillsau . *?* . *?* . Kalihalde


 
Auch von mir noch mal vielen Dank für die tolle Runde. Das Grinsen will aus meinem Gesicht gar nicht mehr weichen. Und es wird dann noch durch Bilder, wie die tollen von Henning , immer wieder aufgefrischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (15. Oktober 2012)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> Hat Spaß gemacht! Und immer bedenken Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit! Eventuell sollte man auf dem Holy Trail mal wirklich die Säge schwingen und die Elemente mal wieder schön machen. Naja wenn es Bestrebungen gibt einfach melden. Nun noch von mir ein paar Bilder.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/henningharzcore/sets/72157631778283746/


 fette Bilder


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Oktober 2012)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ...Fand den Tag auch total geil. Danke nochmal an Eick, der uns auf ein Bier zu sich eingeladen hat.
> Aber wenn das der offizielle Saisonabschluss war, gibts noch die after,after,after...after tour. Nächstes We gehts weiter



Pah, wir fahren den Winter durch...brauchten doch bloß 'nen Anlass für 'ne schöne Runde...



HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> ...Eventuell sollte man auf dem Holy Trail mal wirklich die Säge schwingen und die Elemente mal wieder schön machen. Naja wenn es Bestrebungen gibt einfach melden. Nun noch von mir ein paar Bilder.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/henningharzcore/sets/72157631778283746/



Am Holy Trail machen wir auf jeden Fall mal was. Am oberen, schmalen, wär mir das Ding fast umgekippt...
Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## fm7775 (16. Oktober 2012)

Bilder sind toll.

Bremer Weg habe ich wieder entdeckt.


----------



## Velobiker (16. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wenn es geht am liebsten auf CD/DVD klassisch per Post. Das Web ist lahm in WR...wenn es weniger als 1GB ist, aber gern auch per Cloud etc.



ich bräucht noch eine Adresse wo das hingehen soll


----------



## skyfer (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

gibts auch nen Track von eurer Tour?
Die Bilder sehen ja schon mal klasse aus und machen Lust aufs Nachfahren.

Grüße


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Oktober 2012)

Velobiker schrieb:


> ich bräucht noch eine Adresse wo das hingehen soll



PN unterwegs!



skyfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibts auch nen Track von eurer Tour?
> Die Bilder sehen ja schon mal klasse aus und machen Lust aufs Nachfahren.
> ...



PN unterwegs!

An alle: bitte von der Tour keinen Track hier verlinken/uploaden. Zwei der gefahrenen Trails sind eher - ähh - politisch unkorrekt entstanden und sollten nicht zu sehr ins Licht gezerrt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (16. Oktober 2012)

was solche wege fahrt ihr auch ?????


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Oktober 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> was solche wege fahrt ihr auch ?????



Klar!!!
Aber: nicht im Nationalpark und nur auf vorhandenen Wegen/Pfaden und/oder in einem gerade vom Forst bearbeitetem Fichtenwald...


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (16. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> [...] Hammertour! Hat man uns aber bestimmt am Dauergrinsen auch angesehen. Anerkennung auch für die 1A-Wetterplanung.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. War ein tolle Runde
Habe die paar Bilder, die ich gemacht habe, bei mir im Album hochgeladen...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53730


----------



## Birotarier (17. Oktober 2012)

Kann allen nur zustimmen, war ne nette Tour, teilweise abseits gewohnter Pfade. Am Wochenende geht's weiter! Wer mitkommen will!
Hoch wie runter zügig, aber nicht gehetzt. Spontane Tourenplanung - also eigentlich keine ...


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wird am Samstag zufällig wieder so eine Tour gefahren? Am liebsten mit Fokus auf die schwierigen Dinge...

Gruß


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Oktober 2012)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> ...
> Habe die paar Bilder, die ich gemacht habe, bei mir im Album hochgeladen...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53730



danke!
Werde mal ein paar hier verlinken...



harudbod schrieb:


> Kann allen nur zustimmen, war ne nette Tour, teilweise abseits gewohnter Pfade. Am Wochenende geht's weiter! Wer mitkommen will!
> Hoch wie runter zügig, aber nicht gehetzt. Spontane Tourenplanung - also eigentlich keine ...



Gibt es inzwischen schon einen Plan? 



jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wird am Samstag zufällig wieder so eine Tour gefahren? Am liebsten mit Fokus auf die schwierigen Dinge...
> 
> Gruß



Samstag kann ich - wie fast immer - nicht. Definiere schwierig...
Ich meine nachts ohne Licht die Brockenstraße runter ist auch nicht ganz einfach...


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja, da fehlen noch Namen...







[/url]

Hasifisch . *Dietmar* . Luk00r . Mr_Vercetti . harudbod . Nothing85 . Lt.AnimalMother . Velobiker . *Eick* . *Spezi* . Minitux . *Janos* . DonHarzCore . Ritter Runkel . HenningHarzcore . downhillsau . *Detlef* . *?* . Kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Oktober 2012)

Fehlende Fragezeichen von links: 1.*Dietmar*, 2.*Janos*, 3.Hallenser, dessen Namen ich leider nicht kenne.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Oktober 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Fehlende Fragezeichen von links: 1.*Dietmar*, 2.*Janos*, 3.Hallenser, dessen Namen ich leider nicht kenne.



Besten Dank!


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Oktober 2012)

krasse Frauenquote bei Euch  und sehhr geiles Foto 

schwierig meint steil, ausgesetzt und nich so ne Autobahn wie die Renne zum Gasthaus 

Scherz beiseite, es darf ruhig richtig heftig sein (dann hätte zumindest meine bessere Hälfte spass daran )...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (18. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Gibt es inzwischen schon einen Plan?



Gute Frage. Wollt ihr nicht am So um 10 Uhr in WR starten? Hab ich gehört.Wir sind auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Oktober 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...schwierig meint steil, ausgesetzt und nich so ne Autobahn wie die Renne zum Gasthaus ...



Dann bleibt dir wohl nur die Steinerne Renn - also unten das Bachbett...



downhillsau schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Wollt ihr nicht am So um 10 Uhr in WR starten? Hab ich gehört.Wir sind auf jeden Fall dabei.



Ich muss schon recht früh starten, 9:00 Uhr Wernigerode Innenstadt - ihr könntet euch ja dann ab Parkplatz Hochschule oder Steinerne Renne mit einklinken. Wir fahren dann erstmal Bahnparallel hoch und sehen dann oben weiter. Bei mir ist halt im Moment alles noch sehr unbestimmt mangels Fitness, aber wir können uns ja jederzeit trennen.
Wollte nur keine Riesengruppe - je mehr Leute dabei sind, desto mehr halte ich auf...


----------



## Nothing85 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde nochmal die Runde vom Sonntag fahren die war soooo schön! Vielleicht diesmal mit richtig eingestellter goPro


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Oktober 2012)

Wäre es möglich Eure Tour vom Sonntag per PN zu bekommen?


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Oktober 2012)

Also damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen...ich habe _keinen_ GPS Track von der Abschlusstour...ehrlich!
Vielleicht hat irgendwer anders aufgezeichnet?


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Oktober 2012)

Kein Thema, es ginge auch ohne, aber mit is halt besser


----------



## Nothing85 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab die Tour zwar aufgezeichnet hab aber kein Plan wie ich das ins Netz bekommen könnte.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Oktober 2012)

hier zb http://www.gpsies.com


----------



## jaamaa (19. Oktober 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> hier zb http://www.gpsies.com



Netter Versuch...




Hasifisch schrieb:


> An alle: bitte von der Tour keinen Track hier verlinken/uploaden.



... aber merkst du was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (19. Oktober 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Netter Versuch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du hast gefragt wie man die tour ins netz kriegt ..was soll das jetzt mit netter versuch ?????


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Oktober 2012)

So,

wir disponieren grad auf Sonntag um und wären wohl halb elf am Bahnhof. Können wir noch wen einsammeln / uns einsammeln lassen?

Gruß


----------



## Happy_User (20. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen,

welche Wege sind jetzt rund um Wernigerode gesperrt. Ich möchte morgen nicht den Tag damit verbringen, genau diese anzufahren.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. Oktober 2012)

Fahr einfach, nimm Rücksicht auf andere und gut ist.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Oktober 2012)

Geil, ich erst das gelesen: 



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Fahr einfach, ohne Rücksicht auf andere und gut ist.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Oktober 2012)

Wobei ich mir bei dem schönen Herbstwetter die üblichen Wanderwege klemmen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. Oktober 2012)

Naja auf den Stiegen ist ja nie soviel los das man sich da Sorgen machen muss.
Die meisten Wanderer halten sich an ihr Gesetz der 2m Regel *haha*


----------



## Birotarier (20. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir wird's auch Sonntag. Vor 10 Uhr ist aber schwierig.  Würde Bhf. Steinerne Renne starten. Bahnparallelweg, trails nach Schierke (z.B. über Trudensteintrail zum Pfarrstieg, Eckerloch ab Bahnparallelweg), Wurmberg, Schierke, zum Hohnekamm und dann die Klassiker zurück. Klingt viel ...isses auch


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Oktober 2012)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> welche Wege sind jetzt rund um Wernigerode gesperrt...



Also mir sind eigentlich nur die Hohnekamm-Wege als "Markiert" bekannt.


----------



## Happy_User (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenne noch die Leistenklippe. Hier ist neben den Holzstegen auch der felsige Aufstieg gesperrt. Hübsches neues Schild. :-(


----------



## downhillsau (20. Oktober 2012)

Wir werden morgen halb elf am Bahnhof Steinerne Renne starten. Vielleicht treffen wir ja jemanden. 
Bis dann


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Oktober 2012)

Wie weit ist es denn vom Bahnhof Wernigerode zum Bahnhof Steinerne Renne? Wir kommen in Wernigerode erst zwanzig vor elf an.


----------



## fm7775 (20. Oktober 2012)

mit MTB sind es 6km, also ne halbe Stunde 

http://www.komoot.de/r/#&routing=ty...169;endPointName:Wegpunkt;skill:mtb;sport:mtb


und zu nothing

du kannst den Track bei bikemap.net reinstellen, vorher aber anmelden, sonst wird der anonym reingestellt. Wichtig als Testroute markieren, dann sieht den keiner, aber du kannst den Link per PN schicken


bei komoot, wie oben gehts natürlich auch. 


http://www.bikemap.net/user/fm7775


Das war so in etwas meine Tour heute

http://www.bikemap.net/route/1882959 ich bin aber von Oschersleben und nach Oschersleben Start 07:00 Ankunft 20:21, aber viele Pausen gemacht, zwangsweise bei 4 Mann und einer hat nach 50km ein schmerzendes Knie bekommen. Auf dem Bahnparaellweg bin ich dann noch den "Tunneltrail" gefahren und war 9 min schneller am Parkplatz Hochschule Harz in der Pfälzergasse. Die Tour war fast alles Forstautobahn. Ja, meine Kumpels könne keine Trails fahren. Zum von Eichendorf-Stieg, bin ich mal mit denen runter, sowas muss ich aber nicht nochmal haben. Die drei hatten schon Spass auf dem Pfad, der an der Landesgrenze bei Braunlage B27 geginnt und bis zum Parkplatz Kucki bzw. weiter bis kurz vor Elend geht. 
http://www.bikemap.net/user/fm7775


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Oktober 2012)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Ich kenne noch die Leistenklippe. Hier ist neben den Holzstegen auch der felsige Aufstieg gesperrt. Hübsches neues Schild. :-(



Die Leistenklippe _ist_ auf dem Hohnekamm...


----------



## Nothing85 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich behalte die Tour für mich aus den bekannten Gründen  

Ein Gentleman schweigt und genießt


----------



## Nothing85 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe Urlaub....yeah und hätte vielleicht irgendwer noch Lust und Zeit (Mo,Die oder MI) irgendeinen Bikepark anzusteuern? Vorzugsweise Braunlage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (22. Oktober 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich habe Urlaub....yeah und hätte vielleicht irgendwer noch Lust und Zeit (Mo,Die oder MI) irgendeinen Bikepark anzusteuern? Vorzugsweise Braunlage?



Also ich bekomme es leider nicht hin...obwohl ich Böcke hätte...

Haben gestern eine sehr schöne runde gedreht, zunächst zu zweit WR Innenstadt über Hasserode, Bhf. Steinerne Renne, Bahnparallel und Glsahüttenweg zur Spinne, eine Schlleife über Schierker Feuerstein und Bahf. Schierke zurück zur Spinne, dort Treffen mit "Downhillsau" und Kumpels, zusammen den Pfarrstieg gebügelt, dann Bahnparallel hoch bis zur Mitte Eckerloch - und das war definitiv ein Fehler...
Wir sind dann dort von dem klienen Platz den Weg runter nach Schierke gefahren. Der ist super, so mit Elementen aus Beerenstieg und Pfarrstieg, aber er war natürlich an diesem schönen Tag sehr voll mit Wanderern. Wir haben aber, da der Weg sehr breit ist, nie irgendwelche Fußgänger behindert oder gefährdet, trotzdem stellte sich einigen von uns ein aufgebrachter Wanderer in den Weg und warf uns vor, wir würden seine Kinder gefährden, wären rücksichtslos und es wäre verboten, hier mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren. Der Mann war so aufgebracht, das er zitterte, und wollte einfach nicht den Weg freigeben. Ich musste ihn z.B. tatsächlich zur Seite schieben...
Unten konnten wir sehen, das tatsächlich dort eines der neuen Fahrradverbotsschilder angebracht ist. Nur wer bitte soll das da lesen? Es wird nie eine Mountainbiker Interesse haben, dort sein Fahrrad hinauf zu tragen. Auf dem Weg, auf dem wir gekommen sind, war nirgends ein Verbotsschild!
Was der Mann getan hat, war natürlich schlicht Nötigung. Es ist das gleiche Verhalten, als würde ich wahllos Autofahrer anhalten, am Weiterfahren hindern und vollpflaumen, weil mir mal einer die Vorfahrt genommen hat. Nichtsdestotrotz war es dämlich von uns, an so einem Sonntag dort zu fahren...
Wir haben dann unten in Schierke an einer kleinen Imbissbude für einen Großteil des täglichen Umsatzes gesorgt. Danach sind wir beide über den "Braunlager Weg" zur Schnarcherklippe hoch und einen steilen Downhill nach Elend runter gefahren, über den Bahnhof dann zurück nach Drei Annen und den Steinbergskopf nach Wernigerode. Der Rest wollt noch von Schierke eine Runde Beerenstieg o.ä. fahren.

Es muss dringend mal kritisch hinterfragt werden, welche Beweggründe dazu führen, das nun fast alle Stiege und Pfade für Biker gesperrt werden. Wenn es so sein sollte, das tatsächlich diese Sperrung von einer Interessenvertretung von Wanderern durchgeführt wird, ist das schlicht ungerecht und wahrscheinlich auch rechtlich nicht ganz astrein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Oktober 2012)

Evtl. sollte man mal die DiMB kontaktieren wen man am besten kontaktiert und ob die ggf. sogar schon irgendwas wissen?


----------



## AlexR (22. Oktober 2012)

Das ist natürlich uncool. War der Weg nicht schon mal gesperrt? 

Da hatte wir mal ein Ranger getroffen. War eigentlich ok. Kurz gesprochen und er bestätigte da es erlaubt ist zu fahren. Bei dem Weg kann ich allerdings noch am ehesten ein Verbot verstehen. Da ist es teilweise schon echt voll. Nicht jeder Biker fährt mit der angemessen Vorsicht runter. 

Statt eines Verbotsschildes bietet sich einfach ein Hinweisschild an. Für die Wanderer, dass da auch Radfahrer kommen können und für die Radfahrer nochmal eine Erinnerung, dass man da nicht alleine ist.

Ist doch echt nicht so schwer gegenseitig Rücksicht zu nehmen. Ich verstehe die Wanderer und ihre Verbände nicht. 

Kann mir auch keiner erzählen, dass auf dem Weg ein Biker was kaputt macht. Der besteht doch eh fast nur aus Steinen.


----------



## fm7775 (22. Oktober 2012)

du könntest die Steine ja noch runder macher und dann rollen Sie runter


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Oktober 2012)

Es ist einfach alles sehr ärgerlich und momentan allein zum Nachteil der Wanderer - speziell in dieser Region, nämlich der touristisch erschlossensten und frequentiertesten des ganzen Nationalparkes. Die meisten Gründe, die für die Sperrungen von solchen Pfaden für Biker vorgebracht werden, sind zumindest fadenscheinig.
- Naturschutz/Lärm: in diesem Kontext das lächerlichste Argument. Brockenbahn, bis 30.000 Besucher täglich auf dem Brocken, lärmende große Wandergruppen, die sich länger an einzelnen Orten aufhalten...wieviel Prozent Störung kommen durch Biker dazu?!?
- Naturschutz/Erosion/Zerstörung von Flora: generell kein spezielles Bike-Problem, auch wenn es so kolportiert wird. Wanderer machen auch schaden, viel Erosion gibt es durch Regen etc. auf den Pfaden. Einige sinnlose Chickenways speziell durch Biker gibt es aber leider. Mindestens genauso viele Quadratmeter werden aber durch Wanderer zertrampelt, gerade im Bereich der "Hot Spots", also an den Aussichtspunkten, Kilppen, entlang der Wege. Das vor allem auch in den besonders schützenswerten Bereichen rund um den Brocken!
- Gefährdung von Wanderern: der größte Mythos im Sinne von Quatsch. Die Gefährdung gibt es nur auf Forstautobahnen durch hohe Geschwindigkeiten und große Wandergruppen, Rücksichtslosigkeiten auf beiden Seiten. Hier ein Pro/Contra Wanderer/Biker zu basteln ist sinnfrei.
Diese generellen Verbote sind jenseits der Scheuklappen einiger Wanderer und Wandervereine/lobbys völlig haltlos, grenzen an Sippenhaft und sind rechtlich und moralisch nicht vertretbar.

Dank auch an Micha für die Info!



AlexR schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich uncool. War der Weg nicht schon mal gesperrt?
> 
> Da hatte wir mal ein Ranger getroffen. War eigentlich ok. Kurz gesprochen und er bestätigte da es erlaubt ist zu fahren. Bei dem Weg kann ich allerdings noch am ehesten ein Verbot verstehen. Da ist es teilweise schon echt voll. Nicht jeder Biker fährt mit der angemessen Vorsicht runter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Oktober 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> du könntest die Steine ja noch runder macher und dann rollen Sie runter


----------



## flyingscot (22. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> - Gefährdung von Wanderern: der größte Mythos im Sinne von Quatsch. Die Gefährdung gibt es nur auf Forstautobahnen durch hohe Geschwindigkeiten und große Wandergruppen, Rücksichtslosigkeiten auf beiden Seiten. Hier ein Pro/Contra Wanderer/Biker zu basteln ist sinnfrei.



Das Problem ist nicht die objektive Gefährdung sondern die wahrgenommene. Ab einer Geschwindigkeit oberhalb Gehtempo auf solchen Stiegen ist für viele Wanderer jeder Biker "rücksichtslos" und bildet eine Gefahr, auch wenn das objektiv nicht stimmt.

Beim Eckernloch ist ganz oben aber schon länger ein Verbotsschild, beim Einstieg am Bahnparallelweg aber offensichtlich nicht.

Den Weg würde ich mir aber echt verkneifen, oder ggf. nur unter der Woche fahren. Dort ist einfach unglaublich viel Wanderverkehr.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Oktober 2012)

Stimme dir in allem 100%ig zu.
Allerdings kann diese Wahrnehmung kein Grund sein, für eine große Interessengemeinschaft alle Wege zu verbieten. Und gerade an der Stelle, an der wir von dem Wanderer "zur Rede gestellt wurden" waren wir extrem langsam unterwegs - bzw. standen. Sein Verhalten ist einfach schwer nachvollziehbar, wenn man es erlebt hat...
Fakt ist: die großen Verbotsschilder sorgen gerade bei der deutschen Mentalität dafür, das wir auch von Wanderern als "Kriminelle" angesehen werden, denen es vorher eher egal war...weil wir machen ja was Verbotenes und das muss einfach schlimm sein, sonst wäre es ja nicht verboten...



flyingscot schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht die objektive Gefährdung sondern die wahrgenommene. Ab einer Geschwindigkeit oberhalb Gehtempo auf solchen Stiegen ist für viele Wanderer jeder Biker "rücksichtslos" und bildet eine Gefahr, auch wenn das objektiv nicht stimmt.
> 
> Beim Eckernloch ist ganz oben aber schon länger ein Verbotsschild, beim Einstieg am Bahnparallelweg aber offensichtlich nicht.
> 
> Den Weg würde ich mir aber echt verkneifen, oder ggf. nur unter der Woche fahren. Dort ist einfach unglaublich viel Wanderverkehr.


----------



## micha.qlb (22. Oktober 2012)

jeder Ausritt fühlt sich mittlerweile auch wie ein Gang nach Canossa an. Hab schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich überhaupt ans Biken denke und hoffe, dass ich keinen Wanderer zu grüßen vergesse..und hoffentlich bedanke ich mich auch höflich bei jedem, der bereit ist gnädigerweise seine 7er Formation zu verlassen....das führt mittlerweile zu wahren Grußorgien die so albern wie total überflüssig sind und mir persönlich einfach nur aufn Sack gehen...auch als Wanderer.

letztens im Ilsetal kam uns ne Horde Biker entgegen. Es waren bestimmt 20 Mann und JEDER einzelnze hat gegrüßt...Hallo..Danke...Servus...boah. Ganz besonders ausgeprägt ist das auf breiten Wegen. Auf den Stiegen habe ich in letzter Zeit ausschließlich positive Erlebnisse gehabt (trotz feuerroter "wir dürfen hier nicht rein Schilder" 

Vielleicht nervt mich das ja auch nur...mich regen auch die ganzen Moppedfahrer mit ihrem Grüßer-Gen auf...wenn ich da im Auto hinterherfahre wünsch ich mir ne Lafette aufs Dach..

So!..Genug gesabbelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich bekomme heute Abend vom user "jaamaa" ein paar Infos - er hatte wen vom Nationalpark an der Strippe. Bin gespannt!


----------



## HenningHarzcore (22. Oktober 2012)

Die Diskussion ist meiner Meinung sinnlos! So viel Leute es gibt so viel Meinungen/Wahrnehmungen gibt es. Es gibt Leute für die ist schon allein die Vorstellung dort mit dem Rad runter zu fahren krank. Man sollte sich an einem We mit bestem Wetter einfach die stark frequentierten Wege klemmen. Es gibt ja auch ein paar Wege abseits der Wanderautobahnen. Das diese Trails akzeptiert werden zeigen ja ein paar Beispiele. Ich habe die Woche noch einen schönen neuen Trail entdeckt 1-2 Äste weg und los geht es. (und das ohne Wanderer)


----------



## logan777 (22. Oktober 2012)

hallo,

habe grad die letzten seiten hier gelesen und bin sehr erstaunt. ich wusste garnicht, dass die stiege jetzt gesperrt sind-das ist ja sehr ärgerlich-und verstehen kann ich das überhaupt nicht. ich hatte nie irgendwelche probleme mit wanderern im harz-im gegenteil-sie waren meist sehr freundlich und interessiert, wie man zb den beerenstieg mit dem bike runterfahren kann.
wenn das wirklich so bleiben sollte, dann sollte man versuchen was dagegen zu unternehmen. es wäre einfach nur schade, wenn dieses schöne mtb-gebiet so eingeschränkt wird.

gruß
logan


----------



## downhillsau (22. Oktober 2012)

HenningHarzcore schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch ein paar Wege abseits der Wanderautobahnen. Das diese Trails akzeptiert werden zeigen ja ein paar Beispiele. Ich habe die Woche noch einen schönen neuen Trail entdeckt 1-2 Äste weg und los geht es. (und das ohne Wanderer)



Hey, da haste völlig Recht. Aufm Beerenstieg ne Gruppe Wanderer, alle total freundlich und begeistert, dass wir dort runter fuhren. Unten gabs dann noch ein nettes Gespräch und alle waren zufrieden
Klar machts Sinn, die Wege/Stiege zu fahren, wo kaum ein Wanderer lang kommt. Aber ich denke, es ist nicht eine Frage des Weges, sondern vielmehr der Egoismus einzelner Biker/Wanderer auf diesen.
Wegen dem trail sag bescheid, wenn wir da mal gemeinsam anpacken müssen. Für sowas bin ich auch immer zu haben


----------



## BikeTiefling (22. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ... Der Mann war so aufgebracht, das er zitterte, und wollte einfach nicht den Weg freigeben. Ich musste ihn z.B. tatsächlich zur Seite schieben...



Nabend, meine Meinung ist, dass die richtig heftigen Konflikte oft von einigen Vollpfosten unter uns Bikern ausgelöst werden. Vor Jahren hatte  ich bereits die Situation, dass ich im hinteren Bereich einer größeren Gruppe angemotzt wurde weil vor uns ein paar Behämmerte auf engen Pfaden an Familien vorbeiballern mussten ;-)

Das ist natürlich keine Rechtfertigung für militante Wanderer und ich gehe davon aus das hier (nahezu) ausschließlich vernünftige Leute aktiv sind die es nicht verschuldet haben. GPS-Tracks von jedem schönen Weg muss ich aber nicht online haben!  Gruß BT


----------



## raha (22. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr kein Werkzeug dabei? Hilft ja nicht nur für Reparaturen am Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hehe das sind jetzt hier ganz andere Töne.
Ein paar Seiten zuvor waren alle anderen MTBler das Übel des Harzes, die die Chickenways verursachen, wahllos die Wege kaputt machen und zu aggresiv den Wanderen gegenüber treten. Und nun kam doch die Einsicht das die laufende Fraktion es ein wenig übertreibt was ich doch sehr begrüße.

Hasifisch, wieviel andere Wanderer sind dir noch so unverschämt an dem Tag gegenüber getreten?
Ich denke nicht viele, die meisten finden es doch toll was wir machen.
Wenn so ein Typ zitternt vor Wut vor dir steht da weiste doch was das für ein Mensch ist. Da kannste schwatzen was du willst, das stößt nur auf taube Ohren.

Mir ist es total Wurscht ob die Wege gesperrt sind, ich fahr sie trotzdem und hab auch kein schlechbtes Gewissen.
Ich lass mich doch nicht diskremenieren!


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Oktober 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hehe das sind jetzt hier ganz andere Töne.
> Ein paar Seiten zuvor waren alle anderen MTBler das Übel des Harzes, die die Chickenways verursachen, wahllos die Wege kaputt machen und zu aggresiv den Wanderen gegenüber treten...



Ach, so schwarz weiß hat das sicher keiner gesehen. Bei allen Themen geht es leider immer nur um die Ausnahmen, aber die sind es leider, die das Bild auf beiden Seiten prägen.
Wir müssen uns da doch nix vormachen - es gibt verbohrte Wanderer und es gibt rücksichtslose Biker. Sagen wir mal, das sind jeweils 1% - einer von hundert, was ich schon eher als negativ geschätzt bezeichnen würde. Blöderweise ist dieses Prozent meinungsbildend und der genaue Rest bekommt aber die Auswirkungen zu spüren. Ein Großteil der Wanderer glaubt eben, weil die Wege Wanderwege genannt werden, dürfen sie nur bewandert werden. Das ist schon rein rechtlich völliger Humbug.
Ein guter Teil der Biker glaubt, sie hätten das Patentrecht sie irgendwo schnell runterballern können, also müssen sie es tun, auch wenn rechts und links die Leute zur Seite spritzen. Ebenso Murks...
Es gibt ein erste Reaktion aus der Nationalparkverwaltung zu den aktuellen Verboten und diese sind scheinbar hauptsächlich durch Beschwerden von Wanderern verursacht, die sich momentan auffällig häufen. Es ist müßig, darüber zu spekulieren, ob diese Beschwerden gerechtfertigt waren oder nicht, die Tatsachen sind geschaffen. Ich selbst habe erlebt, das sich Wanderer an einem Stieg gestört fühlten, nur weil wir ihnen mitteilten, das hinter uns noch ein paar Leute auf dem Bike kommen. Sie schimpften, das es ein Wanderweg sei und waren nicht bereit, auf die vermeintlich illegalen Biker zu warten...nicht auszuschließen, das sich solche Leute beschweren.
Wenn wir die Leute auf unsere Seite bringen wollen, heißt es weiter schön grüßen und freundlich bedanken. Wer jetzt trotzig noch aggressiver fährt, schadet uns allen. Laut STVO (nur zur Orientierung!) und allen Anstandsregeln hat immer der stärkerer Verkehrsteilnehmer eine größerer Verantwortung. Das sind in diesem Fall ganz klar wir!


----------



## AlexR (22. Oktober 2012)

Und wenn sich mehr Biker über Wanderer beschweren werden dann Wanderverbotsschilder aufgestellt?


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Oktober 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Und wenn sich mehr Biker über Wanderer beschweren werden dann Wanderverbotsschilder aufgestellt?



So witzig wie das erst klingt - aber da ist etwas dran...


----------



## chelli (23. Oktober 2012)

raha schrieb:


> Habt ihr kein Werkzeug dabei? Hilft ja nicht nur für Reparaturen am Bike



Ja, hilft bestimmt auch bei der ein oder anderen lockeren Schraube mancher Wanderer und Biker.


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich lese hier schon seit geraumer Zeit mit und finde es schade was sich jetzt bei euch so langsam abzeichnet.
Für das nächste Jahr hatte ich vor, aufgrund der nähe zu euch, öfters mal auf Tour im Harz zu gehen.
2 Stunden Autofahrt sind besser als 9 um bis nach Tirol zu kommen. 

Wie sehen den die Strafen für befahren von gesperrten Traisl/Stiegen aus?

Weil "nur" meckernde Wanderer habe wir hier im Teuto und Wiehen auch, die Presse tut auch ihren Teil dazu.
Hier steht aber noch nichts unter Straffe oder sonst was.

Interessant ist das wir hier immer wieder beobachten das es gar nicht die DH´ler oder Enduristen sind die den Ärger erzeugen sondern die CC´ler oder Sonntagsfahrer die dann denn Forstweg mit 50 Sachen runterballern, vorbei an der Familie mit Kindern und der 10 Köpfigen-Wandertruppe.
Leider ist dann aber immer der böse MTB´ler schuld.


----------



## HeliusAM (23. Oktober 2012)

....diese Art von Verbotsschildern, sind totaler Quatsch !
In Deutschland sind nur die allgemein bekannten Verkehrsschilder, mit behördlicher Anordnung / Genehmigung rechtskräftig. Solche habe ich noch nicht im Harz gesehen.
Die anderen Schilder interessieren mich nicht , da schraub ich demnächst Verbotsschilder für Wanderer dran.

Wenn wir nur noch Forststraßen fahren sollen, dann erwarte ich aber auch , das die Wanderer in Reihe hintereinander , links, entgegen der Fahrtrichtung gehen. Damit Sie uns Rowdies auch rechtzeitig sehen.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Oktober 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> ...Wie sehen den die Strafen für befahren von gesperrten Traisl/Stiegen aus?...



Hallo,

also theoretisch recht drastisch. Hier mal alle relevanten Passagen aus dem Nationlaparkgesetz Sachsen-Anhalt:

_§ 3
Schutzzweck
Schutzzweck ist es
1.
für die gebietstypischen natürlichen und naturnahen Ökosysteme mit ihren charakteristischen Standortbedingungen auf mindestens 75 vom Hundert der Fläche des Gebietes einen möglichst ungestörten Ablauf der Naturvorgänge in ihrer natürlichen Dynamik zu gewährleisten (Prozessschutz) und die natürliche Vielfalt an Lebensräumen, Lebensgemeinschaften und Tier- und Pflanzenarten des Harzes von den Hochlagen bis zur kollinen Stufe zu erhalten,

§ 4
Weitere Zwecke
Der Nationalpark soll auch der wissenschaftlichen Umweltbeobachtung, der naturkundlichen Bildung sowie dem Naturerlebnis und der Erholung dienen, soweit der Schutzzweck (§ 3) es erlaubt..
...
§ 5
Regionale Belange, Nationalparkgemeinde
(1) Die Nationalparkverwaltung hat bei ihren Entscheidungen nach diesem Gesetz die Interessen der ortsansässigen Bevölkerung an der Sicherung und Entwicklung ihrer Lebens- und Arbeitsbedingungen sowie die Belange der regionalen Entwicklung, der gewerblichen Wirtschaft und des Tourismus zu berücksichtigen, soweit der Schutzzweck (§ 3) es erlaubt.

§ 6
Betreten
(1) 1 Das Betreten des Nationalparks ist nur auf entsprechend kenntlich gemachten Wegen, Loipen und sonstigen Flächen erlaubt, soweit dieses Gesetz nichts anderes bestimmt. 2 Die zulässige Art und Weise des Betretens richtet sich nach der Kennzeichnung, die die Nationalparkverwaltung in Umsetzung von Teil II des Wegeplans (§ 12) vornimmt.
...§ 21
Ordnungswidrigkeiten
(1) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer, ohne dass dies durch dieses Gesetz oder aufgrund dieses Gesetzes zugelassen ist, vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
1.
den Nationalpark betritt,
2.
entgegen § 7 Abs. 1 den Nationalpark oder einzelne seiner Bestandteile zerstört, beschädigt oder verändert,
3.
entgegen § 7 Abs. 2 eine störende oder gefährdende Handlung vornimmt,
4.
einer aufgrund von § 8 Abs. 1 Satz 1 erlassenen Verordnung zuwiderhandelt, soweit sie für bestimmte Tatbestände auf diese Bußgeldvorschrift verweist,
5.
einer aufgrund von § 8 Abs. 1 Satz 1 erlassenen vollziehbaren schriftlichen Einzelanordnung zuwiderhandelt, soweit sie auf diese Bußgeldvorschrift verweist, oder
6.
einer aufgrund von § 8 Abs. 2 erlassenen Verordnung zuwiderhandelt, soweit sie für bestimmte Tatbestände auf diese Bußgeldvorschrift verweist.
(2) Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach Absatz 1 Nrn. 1 und 3 bis 6 können mit einer Geldbuße bis zu fünfundzwanzigtausend Euro und Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach Absatz 1 Nr. 2 können mit einer Geldbuße bis zu fünfzigtausend Euro geahndet werden.
(3) § 72 des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes gilt für Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach Absatz 1 entsprechend._

Es ist nirgendwo erläutert, inwiefern das Befahren von für MTBs gesperrten Wegen ein Ordnungsverstoß ist oder nicht. Weil: man bricht nicht zwangsläufig das Gesetz, gefährdet niemanden, zertört die Natur nicht. Die Handhaben der Ranger sind sicher extrem begrenzt.

Der aktuelle Zustand ist völlig inakzeptabel. Es gibt einen ausführlichen Wegeplan Teil II, der wirklich genau regelt, welcher Weg wie benutzt werden darf. Hier der Link zum PDF. Interessant ab Seite 54.
Dieser Wegeplan ist ehrlich gesagt eine Farce. So ist z.B. der obere Jagdweg bei Ilsenburg für MTB zugelassen, der untere nicht. Welcher Biker bitte soll das wissen? Verlangt der Nationalpark von seinen Besucher tatsächlich ein Auswendiglernen des Planes? Sollen wir alle paar hundert Meter den Wegeplan studieren?
Auch gibt es eine kleine Broschüre mit Tips für Biker im Nationalpark. Hinweise auf das richtige Verhalten und ausgesschilderte MTB-Touren, aber keine Hinweis darauf, inwieweit es verboten ist, außerhalb dieser (wenigen) Routen zu fahren.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Oktober 2012)

HeliusAM schrieb:


> ...
> In Deutschland sind nur die allgemein bekannten Verkehrsschilder, mit behördlicher Anordnung / Genehmigung rechtskräftig. Solche habe ich noch nicht im Harz gesehen...



So hart es für uns ist, aber das stimmt so schlicht nicht und hilft uns auch nicht weiter.
Im Nationalpark gilt das _Nationalparkgesetz_ und nicht die STVO und nicht die normalen Forstgesetze.
Ich werde mich persönlich auch nicht immer an diese sinnfreien Verbote halten, aber Vogelfreiheit genießen wir dort nicht...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ach, so schwarz weiß hat das sicher keiner gesehen. Bei allen Themen geht es leider immer nur um die Ausnahmen, aber die sind es leider, die das Bild auf beiden Seiten prägen.
> Wir müssen uns da doch nix vormachen - es gibt verbohrte Wanderer und es gibt rücksichtslose Biker. Sagen wir mal, das sind jeweils 1% - einer von hundert, was ich schon eher als negativ geschätzt bezeichnen würde. Blöderweise ist dieses Prozent meinungsbildend und der genaue Rest bekommt aber die Auswirkungen zu spüren. Ein Großteil der Wanderer glaubt eben, weil die Wege Wanderwege genannt werden, dürfen sie nur bewandert werden. Das ist schon rein rechtlich völliger Humbug.
> Ein guter Teil der Biker glaubt, sie hätten das Patentrecht sie irgendwo schnell runterballern können, also müssen sie es tun, auch wenn rechts und links die Leute zur Seite spritzen. Ebenso Murks...
> Es gibt ein erste Reaktion aus der Nationalparkverwaltung zu den aktuellen Verboten und diese sind scheinbar hauptsächlich durch Beschwerden von Wanderern verursacht, die sich momentan auffällig häufen. Es ist müßig, darüber zu spekulieren, ob diese Beschwerden gerechtfertigt waren oder nicht, die Tatsachen sind geschaffen. Ich selbst habe erlebt, das sich Wanderer an einem Stieg gestört fühlten, nur weil wir ihnen mitteilten, das hinter uns noch ein paar Leute auf dem Bike kommen. Sie schimpften, das es ein Wanderweg sei und waren nicht bereit, auf die vermeintlich illegalen Biker zu warten...nicht auszuschließen, das sich solche Leute beschweren.
> Wenn wir die Leute auf unsere Seite bringen wollen, heißt es weiter schön grüßen und freundlich bedanken. Wer jetzt trotzig noch aggressiver fährt, schadet uns allen. Laut STVO (nur zur Orientierung!) und allen Anstandsregeln hat immer der stärkerer Verkehrsteilnehmer eine größerer Verantwortung. Das sind in diesem Fall ganz klar wir!



Klar 1% sind einer zuviel aber man wird es nie allen recht machen können, egal in welcher Lebenslage.
Ich bin dieses Jahr ca. 3500km gefahren und den größten Teil davon im Harz. Ich hab dieses Jahr nicht eine negative Erfahrung mit Wanderern gemacht aber davür etliche positive
Ach in den letzten Jahren kann ich nicht sagen dirkremeniert worden zu sein.
Und genau so ist es richtig, immer schön freundlich sein, vielleicht auch mal ein nettes Gespräch
Mich würde mal interessieren wo man sich informieren kann was es mit den Verbotsschildern auf sich hat, wer bzw. wieviele sich beschweren und ob es wirklich Probleme mit den MTBlern gibt.
Wenn du Adressen hast, her damit



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich lese hier schon seit geraumer Zeit mit und finde es schade was sich jetzt bei euch so langsam abzeichnet.
> Für das nächste Jahr hatte ich vor, aufgrund der nähe zu euch, öfters mal auf Tour im Harz zu gehen.
> 2 Stunden Autofahrt sind besser als 9 um bis nach Tirol zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Och ein Ausflug lohnt sich immer in den Harz
Hier ist es ähnlich mit Sonntagsradler und Rennrad fahrenden Brockenbesuchern, Geschwindigkeit ist alles 



HeliusAM schrieb:


> ....diese Art von Verbotsschildern, sind totaler Quatsch !
> In Deutschland sind nur die allgemein bekannten Verkehrsschilder, mit behördlicher Anordnung / Genehmigung rechtskräftig. Solche habe ich noch nicht im Harz gesehen.
> Die anderen Schilder interessieren mich nicht , da schraub ich demnächst Verbotsschilder für Wanderer dran.
> 
> Wenn wir nur noch Forststraßen fahren sollen, dann erwarte ich aber auch , das die Wanderer in Reihe hintereinander , links, entgegen der Fahrtrichtung gehen. Damit Sie uns Rowdies auch rechtzeitig sehen.



Genauso ist es, mir Wurscht ob da ein weiß-rotes Schild steht.
Kann ja jeder dran geschraubt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nay (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
auch wenn ich über einige Dinge ähnlich denke und mich über diese auch ärgere, muss ich dies nicht unbedingt hier immer rausposaunen. 
Was viele von Euch vielleicht nicht bedenken... *dies ist ein öffentliches Forum!* Hier wird von allen Fraktionen fleißig mitgelesen. Somit sind dann einige hier geäußerten Kommentare eher suboptimal und bestätigen die Befürworter der Verbote und Sperrungen in ihrem Handeln.

Nur so als Tipp...


----------



## HeliusAM (23. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> So hart es für uns ist, aber das stimmt so schlicht nicht und hilft uns auch nicht weiter.
> Im Nationalpark gilt das _Nationalparkgesetz_ und nicht die STVO und nicht die normalen Forstgesetze.
> Ich werde mich persönlich auch nicht immer an diese sinnfreien Verbote halten, aber Vogelfreiheit genießen wir dort nicht...




Okay, hast du recht. 


Abschließend von mir :
Lasst uns alle weiterhin friedlich im Harz biken


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Oktober 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> ...Mich würde mal interessieren wo man sich informieren kann was es mit den Verbotsschildern auf sich hat, wer bzw. wieviele sich beschweren und ob es wirklich Probleme mit den MTBlern gibt.
> Wenn du Adressen hast, her damit...



Ich werde da in den nächsten Tagen ein wohlüberlegte Anfrage verfassen, absenden und hier veröffentlichen. Dann sehen wir weiter...



Nay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch wenn ich über einige Dinge ähnlich denke und mich über diese auch ärgere, muss ich dies nicht unbedingt hier immer rausposaunen...







HeliusAM schrieb:


> ...
> Lasst uns alle weiterhin friedlich im Harz biken



Das ist letztlich der wichtigste Punkt! Wenn wir uns trotz der Schilder positiv verhalten, sollte es keine tiefschürfenden Problem geben...


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Oktober 2012)

So, hier noch mal eine ganz wichtige Aussage zum Gespräch von jaamaa mit jemandem von der Nationlaparkverwaltung:



			
				jaamaa schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> mir ist grad noch was Wesentliches aus dem gestrigen Telefongespräch eingefallen.
> 
> ...


----------



## fm7775 (23. Oktober 2012)

das steht in diesem Wegeplan auf Seite 24

3.2.4 Rad- und Mountainbike-Wege
Rad fahren ist auf allen ausgewiesenen Wanderwegen gestattet;
Veränderungen zum Rad fahren waren nicht geplant.
2004 wurden im Bereich des damaligen Landkreises
Wernigerode Mountainbike (MTB)-Routen abgestimmt, von


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Oktober 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> das steht in diesem Wegeplan auf Seite 24
> 
> 3.2.4 Rad- und Mountainbike-Wege
> Rad fahren ist auf allen ausgewiesenen Wanderwegen gestattet;
> ...



Tja, und ab Seite 54 steht dann in den Beschreibungen zu jedem einzelnen Weg bei einigen "Wandern" und "MTB", bei anderen nur "Wandern"...
Es ist alles schrecklich durcheinander und unübersichtlich...


----------



## micha.qlb (23. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich ja gar nich. Es steht ja geschrieben, dass Radeln auf allen Wegen und Pfaden erlaubt ist; es sei denn, es ist explizit verboten.

So, das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, dass überall da wo ein Verbotsschild steht auch grundsätzlich davon ausgegangen werden muss, dass da eben Biken verboten ist. Steht kein Schild ist es auch nicht verboten (das ist meine Sichtweise) 

Was nun (wieder aus meiner Sicht) geklärt werden sollte/muss ist:

- wer stellt die Schilder auf?
- wie rechtsmäßig ist das?
- welche rechtlichen Konsequenzen hat der Verstoß gegen ein Verbot
- sind diese Schilder ansich überhaupt rechtsmäßig (ich schrieb es ja schon; das Familienparkplatzschild am Kaufland ist ja auch nur ne Handlungsempfehlung)

...Stehen diese Schilder da zu Recht, hat der Nationalpark das Aufstellen in Auftrag gegeben, hat er vielleicht sogar ein Gutachten oder weiß der Kuckuck für Argumente warum diese Schilder da stehen müssen....dann können wir uns aufn Kopp stellen und mitm A**** fliegen fangen..aber das Befahren ist und bleibt dann eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Sollte jetzt irgendwer feststellen, dass diese Schilder da nicht rechtmäßig hängen...dann wäre das aus Sicht der MTB Fraktion sicher ein erstrittener Erfolg. Ein blickiger Wandersmann wird bald eine Möglichkeit finden um die Wege wieder, und dann nachhaltig zu sperren.

Ich hatte das schonmal geschrieben...ich fürchte wir müssen uns damit abfinden denn NIEMAND wird sagen: "oh...da haben die biker recht...die Wege dürfen bis in alle Ewigkeit befahren werden"...nein, das wird nicht passieren.

Bevor mein Posting wieder falsch verstanden wird...ich bin einfach nur Realist.


----------



## Happy_User (23. Oktober 2012)

Naja, Seite 55 klärt gut auf.
Wenn ich die Aussagen, mit den bereits aufgestellten Schildern vergleiche, und mir dann die Karte Seite 90 ansehe, ist klar wo es hingeht. Am Sonntag konnte ich auch viele neue Schilder sehen, die jetzt Reitwege ausweisen.


----------



## AlexR (23. Oktober 2012)

Eventuell bietet es sich jetzt an mal eine gemeinsame Aktion z.B. mit dem DIMB zu starten. Laut dem Wegeplan sieht die Zukunft recht düster für uns aus.

Ich sehe die Argumentation wie ihr auch:
- die Gefahr für Wanderer ensteht eher auf den breiten Wegen durch die höheren Geschwindigkeiten
- auf den kleinen Wegen ist man sowieso langsamer unterwegs
- Korrission geringer als man immer behauptet
- Chickenways sind wirklich ein Problem. Vielleicht kann man diese durch Bauten/deutliche Schilder verhindern ich fürchte aber ehrlich gesagt nicht

Ich denke die Entscheider wissen gar nicht was wir genau machen. Vielleicht kann man da ein Treffen organisieren um denen unsren Sport näher zu bringen und Vorurteile abzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (24. Oktober 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> ...Ich denke die Entscheider wissen gar nicht was wir genau machen. Vielleicht kann man da ein Treffen organisieren um denen unsren Sport näher zu bringen und Vorurteile abzubauen.



Ich fürchte es ist noch schlimmer und gleichzeitig sehe ich dadurch sogar eine ernsthafte Möglichkeit, rechtlich etwas zu machen.
Hier der Inhalt der Seite 36 des Wegeplanes:

_"Gemäß § 12 Abs. 3 und 4 der NPGe ist der Wegeplan nach
Anhörung des Nationalparkbeirates, der in § 11 Abs. 4 Satz 2
genannten Landkreise und Gemeinden, den Wander- und
Sportvereinen der Harzregion sowie, für den Teil Niedersachsen,
mit der Anstalt Niedersächsische Landesforsten abzustimmen
(siehe 1.1).
Nach Erstellen eines ersten internen Entwurfes zur Wegeplanung
wurde zur frühzeitigen Abstimmung der geplanten
Maßnahmen mit allen betroffenen Landkreisen, Gemeinden,
Wander- und Sportvereinen, Tourismusverbänden, regionalen
Ver- und Entsorgungsunternehmen, den Landesforsten, den
anerkannten Naturschutzverbänden sowie weiteren Betroffenen
eine Vorabstimmung durchgeführt. Die als Entwurf vorliegenden
Wegetabellen sowie die zugehörige Planungskarte wurden
mit der Bitte um Stellungnahmen bis zum 15.11.08 im August
2008 an die Betroffenen in Sachsen-Anhalt und Niedersachsen
versandt (insgesamt an 152 Stellen).
Nach Auswertung der eingegangenen Stellungnahmen wurde
eine Synopse erarbeitet. Die eingegangenen Einwendungen
sowie die jeweils zugehörige Stellungnahme der Nationalparkverwaltung
wurden anschließend in 5 regionalen Besprechungsrunden
mit den Einwendern diskutiert, um einvernehmliche
Lösungen zu finden. Diese Besprechungsrunden fanden statt für
die Bereiche:
Ilsenburg, 1. Scharfenstein am 26.03.09
2. Plessenburg, Hohne, Schierke am 02.04.09
3. Wolfstein, Torfhaus, Königskrug am 29.04.09
4. Bruchberg, Rehberg, Oderhaus am 05.05.09
5. Schluft, Acker, Jagdhaus am 07.05.09
Für einige Planungen wurden anschließend noch Ortstermine
durchgeführt, um noch offene Fragen zu klären.
Auf der Basis der abgestimmten Planung wurde ein Gesamtentwurf
für den Wegeplan, Teil I und Teil II erarbeitet. Dieser
wurde am 04.06.2010 im wissenschaftlichen Beirat diskutiert.
Vom 10.08. bis 30.09.2010 fand die Öffentlichkeitsbeteiligung
und gleichzeitig die Anhörung des Nationalparkbeirates gemäß
§ 12 Abs. 3 der NPGe statt. Bei der Sitzung des Nationalparkbeirates
am 28.10.2010 wurde der Wegeplan nochmals thematisiert.
Die Stellungnahmen sowie das Abwägungsergebnis zu den
einzelnen Einwendungen wurde allen Beteiligten in Form einer
Synopse zur Kenntnis gegeben.
Der Wegeplan wurde im März 2011 durch die Nationalparkverwaltung
in Kraft gesetzt."_

Quelle: Wegeplan Nationalpark Harz

Eine meiner Fragen an den Nationalpark wird also sein, inwiefern auch Vertreter der Mountainbiker involviert waren...


----------



## AlexR (24. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es denn ein Mtb Verein im Gebiet des np? Wenn nein haben sie leider alles richtig gemacht fürchte ich.


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Oktober 2012)

Nunja...solche Sachen stehen ja meist im Amtsblatt. Es steht dann jedem frei zu dieser, ich nenn es mal Bürgersprechstunde, zu gehen und dort sein Veto einzulegen oder um zumindest angehört zu werden. 

Der uninteressierte Bürger, so wie ich zum Beispiel einer bin, nimmt diesen Schinken aber maximal zum nasse Schuhe ausstopfen.

Was ich damit sagen will...Es wurde garantiert darüber informiert und somit waren auch alle, zumindest potenziell, involviert.

Ist dem nicht so und waren keine Interessenvertreter geladen, gibts ne Chance.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Oktober 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Gibt es denn ein Mtb Verein im Gebiet des np? Wenn nein haben sie leider alles richtig gemacht fürchte ich.





micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> Was ich damit sagen will...Es wurde garantiert darüber informiert und somit waren auch alle, zumindest potenziell, involviert.
> 
> Ist dem nicht so und waren keine Interessenvertreter geladen, gibts ne Chance.



Ich denke, so leicht ist es nicht.
Der Nationalparkverwaltung sollte zu Ohren gekommen sein, das im Harz durchaus gehäuft Mountainbiker unterwegs sind und auch, das diese nicht nur aus dem Harz und der näheren Umgebung stammen. Also muss man sich in so einem Fall umschauen, wer ein adäquater Interessenvertreter ist. Mit wenig Rechercheaufwand sollte man auf die DIMB stoßen...
Außerdem gibt es diverse lokale MTB-Vereine. Ich kann zumindest stichprobeweise mal nachfragen, ob die gefragt wurden.

Für mich steht nun auf jeden Fall fest, das wir hier dringend eine lokale DIMB-Gruppe brauchen!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

So eine DIMB_Gruppe fänd ich gut.
Für die MTB Fraktion sollte gerade im Harz solch ein Verein vertreten sein.

Ich muss aber auch sagen das ihr es hier ein wenig übertreibt. 
Ihr tut ja so als ob wir total verhaßt und unerwünscht sind.
Gerade die Plesseburg zeigt das wir willkommen sind wenn es dort sogar Ersatzteile gibt.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Oktober 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> So eine DIMB_Gruppe fänd ich gut.
> Für die MTB Fraktion sollte gerade im Harz solch ein Verein vertreten sein.
> ...



Ja, bei der Eröffnungstour hat uns ein Hilfs-Ranger klipp und klar gesagt, das wir auf dem Hohnekamm nicht erwünscht seien...soviel dazu...
Und es speilt leider keine Rolle, wer uns mag und wer nict - Fakt ist, das wir momentan quasi aus dem Nationalpark Harz verbannt werden. Der Wegeplan lässt uns eigentlich nur noch Forststraßen benutzen. Und solche Leute wie die Betreiber der Plessenburg brauchen wir auf unserer Seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (25. Oktober 2012)

Im Nationalpark Harz gilt doch noch der Wegeplan, der am 10.03.2011 in Kraft getreten ist, oder?
Und im Punkt 3.2.4. ist die Wegenutzung geregelt.
http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/2011/03/wegeplan/


----------



## verano (25. Oktober 2012)

Egal, wie ausgeprägt man das Problem nun sieht... eine DIMB Harz Gruppe macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. Selbst wenn momentan noch alles im gelben Bereich sein mag und ich hoffe, dass das so bleibt, ist es sicher sinnvoll frühzeitig Kontakte zu knüpfen und unsere Interessen zu vertreten. 
Wie sagt man so schön: Wenn das Kind erst in den Brunnen gefallen ist.... 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Oktober 2012)

das unterstreich ich so 

Darüber hinaus bin ich dafür, diese (wichtige) Diskussion zumindest aus diesem Thread out zu sourcen^^

der Übersichtlichkeit und thematischen Zusammengehörigkeit wegen


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Oktober 2012)

verano schrieb:


> Egal, wie ausgeprägt man das Problem nun sieht... eine DIMB Harz Gruppe macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. Selbst wenn momentan noch alles im gelben Bereich sein mag und ich hoffe, dass das so bleibt, ist es sicher sinnvoll frühzeitig Kontakte zu knüpfen und unsere Interessen zu vertreten...



Also ich bin jetzt beigetreten, warte auf meine Papiere und bitte alle an Harztrails interessierten, das ebenfalls zu tun!



micha.qlb schrieb:


> das unterstreich ich so
> 
> Darüber hinaus bin ich dafür, diese (wichtige) Diskussion zumindest aus diesem Thread out zu sourcen^^...



Machen wir! Ich werde auch die Mods fragen, ob sie den thread dann anpinnen.


----------



## Happy_User (25. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit,

Ich habe mich vorhin beim Nationalpark schlau gefragt. 
Das Hauptargument ist die Sicherheit der Wanderer.
Ein Nebenargument die Erosion.
Grundsätzlich will man die MTBler nicht aus dem Harz vertreiben und sich die Entwicklung ansehen.
Des Weiteren soll es auch schon Unfälle gegeben haben.

Mich würde eigentlich jetzt einmal eine Karte interessieren, wo überall Wegesperrungen sind. kann dies bei GPsies zusammengetragen werden?


Grüße

 Holger


----------



## verano (25. Oktober 2012)

Mein Antrag is raus...! 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Oktober 2012)

Happy_User schrieb:


> ...
> Das Hauptargument ist die Sicherheit der Wanderer.
> Ein Nebenargument die Erosion.
> Grundsätzlich will man die MTBler nicht aus dem Harz vertreiben und sich die Entwicklung ansehen.
> Des Weiteren soll es auch schon Unfälle gegeben haben...



Danke für die Info!
Eine meiner Fragen an den NP wird sein, wo genau bisher Unfälle passiert sind. Die Antwort wird uns wenig überraschen, den NP selbst vielleicht schon...


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Oktober 2012)

verano schrieb:


> Mein Antrag is raus...!...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Oktober 2012)

Sortiert die DIMB eigentlich nach Bundesländern, oder kann so eine Gruppe auch Länderübergreifend sein?


----------



## flyingscot (26. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Eine meiner Fragen an den NP wird sein, wo genau bisher Unfälle passiert sind. Die Antwort wird uns wenig überraschen, den NP selbst vielleicht schon...



Aber aufpassen, wenn sich herausstellt, dass die Unfäll vor allem auf breiten Wegen passieren, werden folgerichtig halt alle breiten Wege gesperrt. Die schmalen ja sowieso, die sind ja noch gefährlicher... Behördenlogik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (26. Oktober 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Aber aufpassen, wenn sich herausstellt, dass die Unfäll vor allem auf breiten Wegen passieren, werden folgerichtig halt alle breiten Wege gesperrt. Die schmalen ja sowieso, die sind ja noch gefährlicher... Behördenlogik.



Genau das werden wir eben in frage stellen. Straßen werden auch nicht gesperrt, wenn vermehrt Unfälle passieren. Somit sind Wegsperrungen letztendlich eine Form von Willkür, egal, was für eine Intention dahinter steckt.


----------



## Happy_User (26. Oktober 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sortiert die DIMB eigentlich nach Bundesländern, oder kann so eine Gruppe auch Länderübergreifend sein?


Beim DIMB gibt es sogenannte Interessengemeinschaften. Soweit ich weiß, kann es pro Bundesland mehrere geben. 
z.B. IG NORD Schwarzwald.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Oktober 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sortiert die DIMB eigentlich nach Bundesländern, oder kann so eine Gruppe auch Länderübergreifend sein?





Happy_User schrieb:


> Beim DIMB gibt es sogenannte Interessengemeinschaften. Soweit ich weiß, kann es pro Bundesland mehrere geben.
> z.B. IG NORD Schwarzwald.



Sowas machen wir auch.


----------



## flyingscot (26. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Genau das werden wir eben in frage stellen. Straßen werden auch nicht gesperrt, wenn vermehrt Unfälle passieren. Somit sind Wegsperrungen letztendlich eine Form von Willkür, egal, was für eine Intention dahinter steckt.



Ich verstehe deine Intention schon, nur die Reaktion auf diesen Widerspruch führt bei Behördern nicht unbedingt in die erhoffte Richtung. Es wäre nicht das erste mal, das aus einer etwas widersprüchlichen Kompromisslösung ein Totalverbot wird (Zumindest ganz allgemein, nicht im speziellen für diese Situation).


----------



## Happy_User (26. Oktober 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Aber aufpassen, wenn sich herausstellt, dass die Unfäll vor allem auf breiten Wegen passieren, werden folgerichtig halt alle breiten Wege gesperrt. Die schmalen ja sowieso, die sind ja noch gefährlicher... Behördenlogik.


Nein, diese Logik gab es in dem Gespräch gestern nicht.
Es war definitiv *ein gutes Gespräch*.
Es ist leider so, dass wir aktuell nach der Entscheidung versuchen in den Prozess einzugreifen. Ich zweifle auch *nicht *die Aussage *an*, dass es eine öffentliche Diskussion gegeben hat. 

Der Ansatz, dies Thema über den DIMB weiterzuverfolgen erscheint mir äusserst sinnvoll, da es dort genügend Erfahrung gibt.
Mobbern führt nur zu verhärteten Fronten.

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Oktober 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Intention schon, nur die Reaktion auf diesen Widerspruch führt bei Behördern nicht unbedingt in die erhoffte Richtung. Es wäre nicht das erste mal, das aus einer etwas widersprüchlichen Kompromisslösung ein Totalverbot wird (Zumindest ganz allgemein, nicht im speziellen für diese Situation).



Das Gute für uns ist, das der NP nicht so starr einer Behörde unterstellt zu sein scheint und er als Körperschaft gewisse Verpflichtungen hat. Dazu gehören auch nach wie vor die Interessen aller relevanten Bevölkerungsgruppen an ihm.



Happy_User schrieb:


> ...Ich zweifle auch *nicht *die Aussage *an*, dass es eine öffentliche Diskussion gegeben hat...



Das zweifle ich auch nicht an, nur ist die Frage, wie relevant die in der Diskussion beteiligten Vertreter für alle Mountainbiker waren. Und das sollten wir in Erfahrung bringen.

Lasst uns ab jetzt die Diskussion in diesem neuen thread zum Thema fortsetzen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10005577#post10005577


----------



## Luk00r (26. Oktober 2012)

Morgen zw. 9:30 und 10 Parkplatz Hochschule, falls uns jemand begleiten möchte...


----------



## toyoraner (26. Oktober 2012)

Oha, das sind ja keine guten News hier. Da bin ich irgendwie froh
letztes WE den Harz nochmal abgetrailt zu haben!
Es war so ein tolles WE mit 0 Wandererprobs und wir haben schon für
nächstes Jahr geplant. Sollten sämtliche Stiege/Trails gesperrt werden, wäre das irgendwie ein K.O.-Kriterium.
Die einzigen MTB-Verbotsschilder haben wir aber nur am Hohnekamm gesehen.

Was ich lustig finde ist, das Teile des offiziellen Volksbank-Radnetzwegs über ich sags mal Wandererautobahnen gehen, wo so dermaßen was los ist. Da fand ich das Gefahrenpotential extrem höher gegenüber den Stiegen wo wir an dem ganzen WE nur 5-10 Wanderer unterwegs getroffen haben. Bin irgendwie traurig ...


----------



## verano (27. Oktober 2012)

Naja ich glaube man darf die Diskussion hier nicht überbewerten und die Situation im Harz zu schwarz sehen. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern o. ä. und wenn mich dann doch mal einer anmaulen sollte... so what? Idioten gibt es überall, damit muss man leben und sollte sich nicht den Spaß verderben lassen. 
Die Sperrungen sollten wir allerdings kritisch im Blick behalten und uns ggf. stark machen. 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ILJA (27. Oktober 2012)

Hui, da gibts nen 40-seitigen Heimatorts-Thread und ich merks erst jetzt^^.
Die hier angesprochene Trailsperrproblematik ist mir noch garnicht so bewusst gewesen. Das einzige was mir mal komisch vor kam war ein Rad-Verbotsschild am Unteren Anfang des Höllenstiegs. Da hab ich mir gedacht das sei ein netter Service vom NP, dass kein Radler auf die Idee kommt da HOCH zu fahren^^... Naja, dass das solche formen annimmt hätt ich nicht gedacht. Hab erst vor wenigen Wochen, bevor ich den Eckerlochstieg mal fahren wollte, im NP-Plan die Verbotssituation recherchiert. Da war für mich das "alle Wege die es von ihrer Beschaffenheit erlauben befahren zu werden, dürfen auch befahren werden" die relevante Aussage.
Als ich dann (zu späterer Stunde) den Eckerlochstieg "gefahren" bin bzw. Mich teilweise minutenlang an einigen Stellen versucht habe gabs immer nur ein "respekt" o.Ä. Weil die Leute in diesem Augenblick genug Zeit hatten mein Tuen zu betrachten um zu sehen "hey, der trainiert, der beißt sich da durch, ...". Wenn jemand mit 40km/h auf der Forststraße an einem vorbeirauscht is das nur der pure Geschwindigkeitsneid der da für Probleme sorgt..."warum darf der hier heizen und ich muss runterkriechen". In diesen 5 Sekunden ist der Radler nur als stupides Feindobjekt wahrzunehmen, weil "sowas kann ja jeder".
Dass Verfehlungen von einzelnen Radlern auch immer so ein Aufsehen nach sich ziehen.
Zum Glück gibts genug Objektive Argumente mit denen man solche Wanderer-Motzt-Einen-An-Argumentationen binnen 10 Sekunden beenden kann. Da reicht manchmal schon ein fragender Fingerzeig auf den mitgezerrten Balg, der 20m neben dem Weg an den Beeren rumpflückt. Da muss man sich nicht unnötig reinsteigern. Man ist ja schließlich zum Spaß im Wald (was ich bei wenigen Wanderern nichtmal im Ansatz erkenne)

Ich hoffe die offiziellen Geschichten eskalieren in naher Zukunft nicht, wie in manchem nun-2m-Regel-Bundesland.
Inoffiziell bleibt es ja eh jedem selbst überlassen wie er wann wo fährt.


----------



## killercouch (29. Oktober 2012)

So, dann will ich mich hier auch mal reinhängen...

War die letzten beiden Sonntage im Revier unterwegs und kann nur sagen, dass ich alles als sehr entspannt wahrgenommen habe... Gestern sowieso, waren ja nur recht wenige Leuts unterwegs, aber auch der Sonntag davor, als ja - so schien es - halb Sachsen-Anhalt und Niedersachsen aufm Brocken war, waren alle sehr, sehr entspannt, nicht ein böses Wort von Fußgängern und das obwohl regelrecht Horden von Radlern unterwegs waren...

Der eigentliche Grund, warum ich mich hier zu Wort melde, ist aber ein anderer... und zwar: Schnee und Radeln im Schnee...

Mach seit vielen Jahren schon Brocken"besteigungen" im Winter bei viel, viel Schnee...
Ich bin immer viel den Goetheweg gefahren, manchmal auch Brockenstraße... Wobei es mir natürlich mehr um Tourenradeln in schöner Winterlandschaft als wildes Querfeldein ging. 
Vor paar Jahren hab ich dann mal im tiefsten Winter den Glashüttenweg probiert, der im Sommer eine meiner Standardtouren darstellt... Das Ergebnis war, dass ich ca. 4 km der Tour das Rad aufm Rücken hatte und durch hüfttiefen Schnee gestiefelt bin...  War saumäßig anstrengend, hat trotzdem echten Spaß gemacht, aber eigentlich wollten wir ja Radeln und nicht Trageln... 

Und nu die Frage an die Locals: Welche Routen/Wanderwege sind im Winter auch bei hohem Schneeaufkommen fahrbar, werden also planiert???
Mir ist der Goetheweg und die Brockenstraße bekannt... Gibts da noch mehr??? Evtl. von Bad Harzburg? Müsste ja auch ne Touriroute von da geben, die planiert wird?


----------



## verano (29. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich alles was Loipe ist, solltest dann nur nicht IN der Spur fahren... da macht man sich keine Freunde! 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luk00r (3. November 2012)

*Posermodus an*
Ich hab letztens die Treppe Steinerne Renne vorm Gasthaus geschafft 
Es muss halt wirklich trocken sein.
War dann unten so über mich erstaunt "Hm, wieso ists das hier schon zuende - ohh, das war DIE Treppe, mhhh, uaahhhaa ... wo gehts weiter.... ahh, arg ... Fuss runter, verdammt" so in etwa 
*Posermodus aus*


----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2012)

Beweisfoto?
Cool, Glückwunsch! Bist du richtig links die Treppe runter oder rechts den Felsen? Und vorher auch alles am Stück gefahren?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. November 2012)

Wir werden schon ein Haar in der Suppe finden, ohne Foto und Notar geht gar nix!

Das motiviert schon, dummerweise sehe ich mich ein paar Monate dort nicht fahren...
Irgendwann wirds doch noch mal ein Sektionstraining für alle Interessierten geben müssen. Nun ist ja auch raus, wer der Obererklärer sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (4. November 2012)

Ich bin Zeuge! Er ist die Treppe gerade runter gefahren. Nach Links weiter kam er dann aber nicht mehr .

War an dem Tag sehr trocken an der Stelle.


----------



## micha.qlb (4. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wir werden schon ein Haar in der Suppe finden, ohne Foto und Notar geht gar nix!
> 
> Das motiviert schon, dummerweise sehe ich mich ein paar Monate dort nicht fahren...
> Irgendwann wirds doch noch mal ein Sektionstraining für alle Interessierten geben müssen. Nun ist ja auch raus, wer der Obererklärer sein wird.



außerdem muss das ganze reproduzierbar sein..mindestens 3mal unfallfrei. Ist bei de Mythbusters auch immer so ^^

@ RR..können ja nen Rodelausflug machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...Stilecht mit Hornschlitten


----------



## AlexR (4. November 2012)

Oder Winterbiken im Schnee .


----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2012)

Bin übrigens am letzten Mittwoch per Niteride mal die Kleine Renne runter - da liegt in den Steinen so viel Laub drin, das man die richtige Linie quasi per Erinnerung fahren muss...und sauglitschig war es noch dazu...


----------



## micha.qlb (4. November 2012)

kann jeder das Sportgerät seiner Wahl mitnehmen 

ich habs genau vor Augen...zum Hohnekopf shutteln lassen, Snowboarden am Skihang und dann runterrodeln zu steinernen Renne. Müssen nur noch knobeln wer den Glühweintopf schleppt.

zurück zum Thema: herzlichen Glückwunsch..


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bin übrigens am letzten Mittwoch per Niteride mal die Kleine Renne runter - da liegt in den Steinen so viel Laub drin, das man die richtige Linie quasi per Erinnerung fahren muss...und sauglitschig war es noch dazu...



Kommt mir bekannt vor, zwar nicht im Nightride, aber es reicht auch so, wenn man nicht wirklich weiß was kommt und es plötzlich rumpelt...






Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## kalihalde (4. November 2012)

Gestern habe ich auf einem Konzert in Halle das letzte "Fragezeichen" getroffen ...



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ach ja, da fehlen noch Namen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 *Marcel*

P.S. Die Mugge wäre mein persönlicher Musikwunsch fürs noch ausstehende offizielle Video vom Saisonabschluss


----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2012)

Mensch ja, Video...bei all den wichtigen Sachen total vergessen!
Habe das Material von Velobiker, wer hat den noch etwas? Nothing85?
Wer hat Fotos?


----------



## Nothing85 (5. November 2012)

Kann es dir zukommen lassen nur ist a.) die Cam meist zu tief und b.) bräuchte ich dann noch deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## sashinsky (8. November 2012)

Nochmal wegen den "Verbotsschildern".
Ich sehe da überall nur Schilder die besagen , "Biker mit übergroßen Schutzblechen dürfen hier nicht hoch fahren" 
Aber mal im Ernst. Ich glaube Ihr macht euch da alle zu sehr nen Kopf drum. Geht biken , habt Spaß im Wald und lasst euch von keinem sagen "das darf man aber nicht"!
Ich weis ich werde jetzt gleich wieder als der böse hin gestellt. Aber ich bin der Meinung das sämtliche "Der Wald ist für alle da"-Diskussionen es nur schlimmer machen und völlig für'n A.... sind. Denn dadurch wird das ganze erst publik. Und es finden sich immer mehr Idioten die nix besseres zu tun haben als es anderen Leuten zu verbieten Spaß zu haben. Obwohl sie absolut keinen Nachteil von dem was wir tun haben. Desweiteren geben die sowieso erst dann Ruhe wenn wir aus "ihrem " Wald verschwunden sind. Es geht hier nämlich nicht darum ein vernünftiges Miteinander zu finden , sondern vielmehr darum uns aus dem Wald zu drängen. Denn die die das mit den Schildern und Verboten ins rollen bringen sind zu 100% verbohrte Leute die sich solange gestört fühlen wie Biker im Wald sind.
Ich werde *AUF JEDEN FALL* , egal was für tolle Bildchen sie auch aufstellen , weiter auf meinen Lieblingtrails fahren. Wer will mich denn daran hindern??? Und das gleiche solltet ihr auch tun. Ohne darüber nachzudenken ob man das darf oder nicht.
Und nochmal was zu der Wanderergeschichte.
Wenn irgendwo fahre und ne Gruppe Wanderer kommt dann ist das halt so. Geschwindigkeit anpassen , kuzes Hallo/Danke und gut. Stichwort: Der Wald ist für alle da. Denn ich sehe das wirklich so. Sollten die anfangen mich voll zu pakeln , dann müssen sie es machen  . Juckt auch mich nicht und ich fahr einfach weiter. Ist mir fast lieber. So kann ich mir wenigstens das beknackte Danke sparen. Und auf den Fall das einen von uns da einer mal wirlich festhalten will , gehe ich nicht weiter ein. Da ist es wahrscheinlicher einen Sechser mit Zusatzzahl zu tippen. Denn meistens stört es die garnicht wenn ich da fahre. Und nur ganz wenige regen sich auf.
Ich habe seit dem ich aktiv biken gehe ( und das sind jetzt 13 Jahre ) immer die Erfahrung gemacht , dass man sich mit netten Leuten auch nett unterhalten kann und man die Leute die einem von Anfang an negativ gegenüber stehen sowieso nicht von ihrer Meinung abbringt. Und deshalb ist Ignoranz hier die beste Lösung. Vorrausgesestzt man möchte sich nicht in einer ewigen Diskussion wieder finden die zum Schluss sowieso im Streit auseinander geht und einem nur die Laune und die Fahrt versaut. :kotz:
Also einfach  und weiter.
In diesem Sinne ,
Ride on !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. November 2012)

So siehts aus!

Wobei ich eher glaube, daß Radfahren mit Helm und Rucksack unerwünscht ist.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

...und bergauf...


----------



## Luk00r (8. November 2012)

Das sind Enduromotorräder, sieht man doch am Schutzblech vorn !!!!
echt mal eyyy !!! 

Ist das eigentlich Torx, Kreuz oder Imbus ?


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Das sind Enduromotorräder, sieht man doch am Schutzblech vorn !!!!
> echt mal eyyy !!!
> 
> Ist das eigentlich Torx, Kreuz oder Imbus ?



Laut Bild 25er torx, würde ich sagen.

WIESO?


----------



## micha.qlb (8. November 2012)

die sind individuell gedremelt....wie felgenschlösser ^^


----------



## micha.qlb (8. November 2012)

kennt jemand den genauen Durchmesser der Schilder...kann das mal wer nachmessen? 

Achtung Fahrradfahrer

weiters gesucht ist jemand, der aufkleber kostengünstig herstellen kann...


----------



## sashinsky (8. November 2012)

Haha
So wird aus einem Verbotsschild für Biker ganz schnell ein Verbotsschild für Fußgänger 
Aber im Ernst , auch wenn ich das sehr lustig finde , würde ich von solchen Aktionen eher abraten. Denn dadurch steigern sich beide Parteien immer weiter darein und es entstehen Probleme wo noch garkeine sind. Denn die werden sowas bestimmt auch nicht einfach so hin nehmen ohne irgendeine behämmerte Gegenaktion. Wie gesagt , ignoriert diesen Blödsinn einfach. Zumal die sich da viel mehr drüber ärgern , wenn sie sich immer was neues ausdenken und es aber eigentlich kein Schwein interessiert.


----------



## micha.qlb (8. November 2012)

ja natürlich, so ne aktion würde keineswegs zu deeskalation beitragen. 

Aber wasn Spass...und außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie lange es braucht bis einer merkt, das die Schilder plötzlich ne komplett andere Bedeutung haben 

in diesem Sinne: don´t try this at home, on trail or everywhere anders^^


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

Maximaler Protest wäre ein  unter jedem Verbotsschild...

Mal was Anderes: ich muss _leider_ berichten, das ich in der glücklichen Lage bin, fast jeden Vormittag eine kleine Runde zu drehen. Ich bringe unser Kleines jetzt meist mit dem Chariot (Fahrradanhänger) zur Krippe, schon in vollem Trailoutfit  und fahre dann 1 - 2 Stunden Trails. Sorry...
Ist halt im Moment nicht ganz so viel zu tun nach der Hochzeitssaison und das nutze ich mal ein wenig.
Außerdem ist zur Zeit Hardtailfahren angesagt. Enduro steht zum Verkauf und erst im März/April kommt das Neue. So langsam gewöhne ich mich dran - ist ja auch keine CC-feile, sondern ein verspieltes Dirtgeschoss. Unglaublich, was man mit 32-34 Zähnen v/h alles hochfahren kann!
Heute bin ich den kleinen Hexenstieg-Trail zum Kalten Tal runter geheizt, inkl. glitschiger Steine mit Laubbelag oben und dem Hopser über die große Motze. Danach dann die Treppe am Elversstein - beim ersten Versuch noch Hosen voll und abgebrochen, weil sich alles seltsam anfühlt, dann gesammelt und problemlos durch, mit astreinem Umsetzer unten raus. Dann wollte ich erst noch hoch auf den Steinbergskopf, aber der Singeltrail hat gewonnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. November 2012)

Hmm, das bekräftigt mich in der Idee die Teile vom Fully doch schon in nächster Zeit an einen HT-Rahmen zu hängen und dann erst auf Nabe umzubauen wenn ich sicher bin welchen LRS ich dafür nehmen will.
Aber nicht dass ich am Ende sage ich brauch kein ICB mehr 

Was ist es denn bei dir für ein HT geworden?


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...Aber nicht dass ich am Ende sage ich brauch kein ICB mehr







Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...Was ist es denn bei dir für ein HT geworden?



Der Rahmen ist ein NG Hardcore Dirtrahmen, dicker Alubomber. Kam in glänzendem olivgrün, schauderhaft...
Habe ihn strahlen lassen und fahre ihn nun so - strahlrau...  Jedes bisschen Dreck und Fett bleibt haften, sieht aus wie Mist und ich find's so cool, das ich das irgendwie behalten will.
Gabel ist eine alte Sherman, wollte keiner haben, da behalte ich sie. Arbeitet aber ganz gut. Ich mach mal Bilder.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. November 2012)

Bei mir wird es wohl Plaste und wieder in Orange/weiß.  Nur leider nicht matt. An Teilen soll erstmal alles vom Poison dran. Wenn ich weiß was ob ich das komplette ICB nehme speiche ich in einen meiner LRS noch ne 11er Alfine ein.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

Die Alfine kommt in mein HT auf jeden Fall...
Wird deines eher ein CC?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. November 2012)

Nope, definitv nicht. Oder sind ca. 66° LW jetzt schon CC?


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

Eher nein! Klingt nach einem gepflegten Hartbock-Ausritt mal im Winter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. November 2012)

Aber sicher dat, kann aber noch nicht 100%ig sagen wann die Kiste steht. Hängt etwas davon ab wann die Firma nen Bonus raus rückt, und wie der ausfällt. Oder ob ich das irgendwie anders vorfinanziert kriege


----------



## fm7775 (10. November 2012)

http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/2012/11/mountainbike_wegesperrungen/


----------



## Deleted 58074 (16. November 2012)

Der Brocken war heute der wärmste Ort (13,8°C) in Deutschland am 16.11.2012 , schon ungewöhnlich...


----------



## Hasifisch (16. November 2012)

Das es _der wärmste_ Ort ist vielleicht, aber Inversionswetterlage ist um diese Jahreszeit normal - also oben deutlich wärmer als unten...


----------



## Deleted 58074 (16. November 2012)

... will sagen, es war nicht der Feldberg im Schwarzwald, nicht der Gr. Arber im Bay. Wald , auch nicht der Fichtelberg im Erzge. (alle Berge sind "etwas höher") sondern unser Berg, Natürlich nicht ungewöhnlich... Inversionslage... ich bin Harzer !!!


----------



## Happy_User (17. November 2012)

> ... ich bin Harzer !!!


Mit oder ohne Kümmel

Spass bei Seite, die Bilder der Wetterwebcam vom Brocken sahen gestern sehr schön aus. Sonne pur und nur das Plateau war über den Wolken.


----------



## Mik999999 (19. November 2012)

hey, ich hab mir mal eure beiträge durchgelesen und die bilder/videos angeschaut, wenn ihr noch platz für einen biker mehr habt bei der nächsten tour würde ich gerne mal mitkommen, fahre mit nem kumpel auch meistens im vorharz bei goslar.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. November 2012)

Hallo,

müsstest erstmal beschreiben, was für Touren dir so vorschweben bzw. was du so machst.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. November 2012)

Hasifisch hat nicht erwähnt, daß das diese Tourentruppe ein sehr elitärer Club ist: von Wernigerode auf den Brocken in 70 Minuten und den Rosstrappen-DH runter in 3.12 Minuten ist die Normzeit, beides auf'm Klapprad. Und natürlich ein Einstand im Fsth. Plessenburg mit Schampus für alle bis zum Abwinken....


----------



## Nothing85 (19. November 2012)

Wir sollten über eine Aufnahmeprüfung abstimmen
und uns so richtige Kutten zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. November 2012)

Genau mein Reden!


----------



## fm7775 (19. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hasifisch hat nicht erwähnt, daß das diese Tourentruppe ein sehr elitärer Club ist: von Wernigerode auf den Brocken in 70 Minuten und den Rosstrappen-DH runter in 3.12 Minuten ist die Normzeit, beides auf'm Klapprad. Und natürlich ein Einstand im Fsth. Plessenburg mit Schampus für alle bis zum Abwinken....




Keine Ahnung wie schnell man den DH schafft, aber WR zum Brocken mit MTB in 70 min never ever , 

Vom Bahnhof zum Bahnhof Schierke fährt man schon ne Stunde, mit einem Renner die Straße lang, das geht,  aber mit dem MTB durch den Wald ?? 


Lustig was komoot.de ausspuckt, wenn man Brocken nach WR eingibt.

Über Brockenstraße zum Glashüttenweg, dann Höllenstieg bis Molkenhaus Chausee, dann links zum Wenzelstein dann rechts dann links auf den Huyseburger Häu-Weg, dann rechts auf den Ursula-Reinecke Weg bis zum Oberförster-Koch-Weg. Über Mönchsbuche, Berliner Bank links weiter Richtung Pahnberg, den Trail rechts zum Kastanienplatz runter zur Wasserscheide Weser/Elbe und dann rechts den Trial an der Himmelpforte in Stadtzentrum von Wernigerode. Fahrzeit 44 min


----------



## Mik999999 (19. November 2012)

naja, ich bin noch kein profi und noch nicht der schnellste, aber hab schon einige trails und touren hinter mir. was ich mir vorstelle? alles was abseits der waldwege liegt ist genau richtig, fahre meistens mit nem enduro bike, rock machine volcano und suche nette leute im harz, die da öfter touren fahren und coole trails kennen. ansonsten sind wir auch öfter in bike parks wenn saison is, meistens braunlage und ab und zu in willingen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. November 2012)

@fm7775: Du schafft das nicht? Naja, die Jugend....


----------



## micha.qlb (19. November 2012)

jenau...ne Clubjacke

SG grün-weiß Lokomotive "Kette rechts" e.V. 2012 

 @_Mik999999_ nich abschrecken lassen, die wollen nur spielen  
@ Frank ...siehe _@_Mik999999


----------



## downhillsau (20. November 2012)

Ich bin für ne Jacke aus Holz..jawoll. Hinten steht dann droff "einer der Jungs".
In diesem Sinne hü hott


----------



## Hasifisch (20. November 2012)

Hab doch schon zu HAuse alles mit Holztapete beklebt und das Auto...

Komme gerade von einem kleinen Niteride zurück...vom Parkplatz Drei Annen Glashüttenweg vorbei an der Jugendherberge und nächste Kreuzung rechts vorbei an "Von-Eichendorff", über den Skihang bis Zweiteinstieg Beerenstieg und den dann runter...Holla die Waldfee, Dunkelheit und Nässe sind schon spaßig...
Sind problemlos runter gekommen, ein paar ganz schwierige Stellen mal umfahren. Dann noch den kleinen Trail von der Jugendherberge zum Forsthaus. Gute Stunde unterwegs, genau richtig. Wetter Top, ab Forthaus über dem Nebel, warm und ganz klarer Sternenhimmel...


----------



## Hasifisch (21. November 2012)

Und hier mal Bilder vom Winterspaßgerätstadtschlampentechnikverbesserungsmountainbike.


----------



## Jonas-7596 (21. November 2012)

Das Rad gefällt mir 

Wollen wir tauschen? Kriegst mein Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birotarier (21. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hab doch schon zu HAuse alles mit Holztapete beklebt und das Auto...
> 
> Komme gerade von einem kleinen Niteride zurück....



Hmmh, findet das nochmal statt? Und wieso hat Dein neues Fahrrad kein Licht? Ich könnte fast immer mit 1 Tag Vorwarnung ab 16.00 in Wernigerode starten.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. November 2012)

harudbod schrieb:


> Hmmh, findet das nochmal statt? ....



Mindestens einmal die Woche! Ich gebe hier das nächste Mal Bescheid.
Licht hat man übrigens eher am Kopp und nicht am Rad...


----------



## fm7775 (23. November 2012)

am Kopp und am Rad. Eine KoppLampe ist schon was feines und im Gelände angebracht. Auf der Straße nicht notwendig.


----------



## micha.qlb (23. November 2012)

Licht am Fahrrad...Licht am Fahrrad ... Dynamo...


----------



## Nothing85 (29. November 2012)

Mit wem hatte ich denn bei der Abschlusstour über ein Bikeurlaub in Saalbach gesprochen???
Bzw. wer hätte denn noch Lust nächstes Jahr da hin zufahren?


----------



## Hasifisch (29. November 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Mit wem hatte ich denn bei der Abschlusstour über ein Bikeurlaub in Saalbach gesprochen???
> Bzw. wer hätte denn noch Lust nächstes Jahr da hin zufahren?



Bestimmt mit Eick, der war da schon zweimal. Liest hier aber nur mit...könntet ihr am So noch besprechen, ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (2. Dezember 2012)

ich habe endlich wieder ein tourentaugliches rad!

wenn die magdeburger mal wieder loswollen wäre ich makl wieder dabei,kondition sollte auch besser sein

edit:

nettes hardtail hasifisch,vielleicht bin ich dann ja nicht der einzige hardtailfahrer


----------



## AlexR (4. Dezember 2012)

Wie ist denn aktuell die Schneelage? Lohnt es sich noch hin zu fahren?

Grüße


----------



## fm7775 (4. Dezember 2012)

am Sonntag waren ca. 5cm an der Plessenburg, gefahren sind da 2


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Dezember 2012)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> ...
> nettes hardtail hasifisch,vielleicht bin ich dann ja nicht der einzige hardtailfahrer



Macht Spaß der Hobel...werde ich jetzt im Winter fast nur fahren...



AlexR schrieb:


> Wie ist denn aktuell die Schneelage? Lohnt es sich noch hin zu fahren?
> 
> Grüße





fm7775 schrieb:


> am Sonntag waren ca. 5cm an der Plessenburg, gefahren sind da 2



Nach dem Tag heute wird es erst mal wieder weg sein, bis auf Reste. Eher wieder typischer Winterschlamm...


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Dezember 2012)

Tag alle zusammen
Ich war diese Woche Vormittags mal ein wenig im Schnee fahren und hab gefallen daran gefunden...
Da müsste man doch glatt eine Wintereröffnungstour starten  
Wer hätte dazu Interesse?


P.s: der HolyTrail macht bestimmt Spaß


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Dezember 2012)

Gute Idee, aber die WE bis Weihnachten sind schon alle voll, evtl. Januar? Und Skifahren mit hasifisch müssen wir ja auch noch... der Winter wird wieder viel zu kurz.

Im östlichsten Ostharz (Halle) findet übrigens am 23.12. das traditionelle Glühweinrennen statt!


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde lieber Glühwein BRENNEN... also ich falle für den Winter aus.
Eine Kreuzband OP im Januar (übrigens die Nachwirkungen von unserer Sommertour) verhindert aktives Gelände bis mindestens Mai


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Dezember 2012)

Willkommen im Club und gute Besserung!


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ja gut jetzt vor Weihnachten und Silverster werden viele nicht können wegen Familie etc...aber der Winter fängt ja grade erst an 
Ski fahren war ich das letzte mal vor 5 oder 6 Jahren in Österreich.
Wo würdet ihr fahren? Wurmberg oder wo?
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das da immer die Hölle los ist..deshalb wär ich da nicht so scharf drauf.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Dezember 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> ...
> Wo würdet ihr fahren? Wurmberg oder wo?
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das da immer die Hölle los ist..deshalb wär ich da nicht so scharf drauf.



Nein, das wäre ja nix besonderes...
Wir spazieren von Drei Annen aus Richtung Berge und fahren dort den schönsten Hang im Harz hinunter - ohne Lift, ohne Touris, ohne Stress. Je nachdem, wie fit wir sind, so viele Fahrten machen wir im Powder...
So das anfangs diesen Jahres aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (14. Dezember 2012)

ich bin kein Ski Profi wie gesagt meine letzte Abfahrt ist schon etwas her und Tiefschnee bin ich auch noch nie wirklich gefahren. Und mit Skistiefel do hoch macht glaub nicht so viel Spaß 
Aber es gibt ja solche Kufen für´s Bike...


----------



## KalleCamping (14. Dezember 2012)

Das würde mich ja jetzt schon mal näher interessieren wo ihr da fahrt


----------



## jaamaa (14. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Je nachdem, wie fit wir sind, so viele Fahrten machen wir im Powder...



Haha...eine oder vielleicht zwei . Als ich dies Jahr mit dem Bike hoch bin, war ich bedient. Aber schön steil und kein Schlange stehen... ich wäre dann auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Dezember 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club und gute Besserung!



Du auch? Dann ebenfalls Gute Besserung und Danke 



KalleCamping schrieb:


> Das würde mich ja jetzt schon mal näher interessieren wo ihr da fahrt



->



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre ja nix besonderes...
> Wir spazieren von Drei Annen aus Richtung Berge und fahren dort den schönsten Hang im Harz hinunter - ohne Lift, ohne Touris, ohne Stress....



nun..wo könnte das sein?? 

hab gehört Herr K. lässt gerade neue Schilder in Auftrag geben


----------



## kalihalde (14. Dezember 2012)

Immer wieder ein Genuss Deine Bilder, Hasi. Fetten Respekt. Bei einem solchen Ausflug möchte ich diesen Winter gerne dabei sein .

Hier mein kleiner historischer Beitrag zum Thema Wintersport im Harz.

1.) der besagte, legendäre Hang in den frühen 80ern des letzen Jahrhunderts. Das ist kein Gemälde von Gerhard Richter, sondern ein "verwittertes" Dia .





2.) Freies Fahren im Harz in den späten 90ern des letzten Jahrhunderts. Alte Schule


----------



## fm7775 (14. Dezember 2012)

der Hang kommt mir auch bekannt vor


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Dezember 2012)

ich toppe das mal ...standbilder kann ja jeder  

Quelle: Youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIlXfMsBOyY


----------



## fm7775 (14. Dezember 2012)

im Grünen bei 25° 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27AztI8yEWM#t=3m15s


----------



## AlexR (14. Dezember 2012)

Warum gibt es den nicht mehr? Der Hang ist echt schön mit dem Ausblick runter nach Wernigerode.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KalleCamping (14. Dezember 2012)

Ah alles klar, dacht ich mir schon fast. Ich wär dann auch dabei


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Dezember 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Warum gibt es den nicht mehr? Der Hang ist echt schön mit dem Ausblick runter nach Wernigerode.



Tja, gute Frage - ob das rein wirtschaftliche Gründe waren oder der NP auch dahinter steckte?
Fakt ist, das die Osthanglage weit weniger schneesicher ist als die Westlage z.B. am Wurmberg. Wir haben damals oft gescherzt, das sogar der Schnee im Westen bleibt...
Es gab eine uralte Schweinehakenanlage auf der linken Seite (von unten gesehen) vom Skiclub auf dem unteren Steilstück und später dann den Tschechelift rechts, der bis auf den Kamm hochging. Allerdings ein Tellerlift - möchte nicht wissen, bei wie vielen Snowboardern der für Schmerzen, Flecken und Verzweiflung gesorgt hat...


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Dezember 2012)

IG-Hohnelift...wer is dabei? 

in meiner wirtschaftlichkeitsbetrachtung rentiert sich der lift auch wenn kein schnee liegt...stichwort fahrradschlepper


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Dezember 2012)

Die Tellerlifte waren immer der Hit (gabs z.B. auch am Keilberg oder in Rochlitz im Riesengebirge), die ruckten immer schnell an, da konnte man sogar berghoch ein bissl hopsen. Ähm.... Snowboarder gabs in den 70er Jahren noch nicht (aber Monoski, falls die noch jemand kennt!), aber ungeschickte Skifahrer sind da auch gerne runtergefallen.


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Dezember 2012)

ich kenne nur Gleitschuhe (mit Lederriemen)...funktionierten aber nur auf festem Schnee

und der Hit...die gibts noch 

http://www.otto.de/Hudora-Gleitschu...595&campId=5R14682&locationId=pla__A71457_PLA


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Dezember 2012)

Die funktionierten sogar auf gefrorenem Schlamm und ähnlichen schneeverwanden Sachen, also kein Wunder, daß es die noch gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich überlege grad wie ich bzw mit was ich bei der dem Schneeausflug zu den Besagten Hang mitnehme...
Hab mich jetzt mal durch so ein Snowbike Thread durch gelesen und festgestellt das so ein fertig einfach zu teuer ist und zum Selbstbau fehlen mir die Möglichkeiten.
Dann bin ich auch Snowblades gestoßen so ja eigentlich eine schicke Sache allerdings weniger Tiefschnee geeignet. 

Mit was seid ihr denn so..?
Hasi du hast ein Snowboard richtig? Das hab ich mal versucht zu fahren ging aber gewaltig nach hinten los. Ist nicht mein Sportgerät


----------



## fm7775 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich könnte mein snowboard auch rausholen


----------



## downhillsau (15. Dezember 2012)

Man muss halt bedenken, dass es Tiefschneefahren ist. Ich für meinen Teil nehme wieder das altbekannte Brett mit. War nen echt geiler Tag und das Gute ist, dass man bis zum Parkplatz Drei Annen runter fahren kann. Sorgt zwar in einigen Gesichtern für Verwunderung, aber das ist ja im Sommer nicht anders.


----------



## Nothing85 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab kein Snowboard und kann es auch nicht fahren


----------



## jaamaa (15. Dezember 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Snowboard und kann es auch nicht fahren



Soll ich dir einen Schlitten von meinen Kindern mitbringen? Wäre dann auch ein Race-Lenkschlitten... also wie DH


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Dezember 2012)

http://www.kajak-kletter-outdoor-la....html?XTCsid=b68d17fcf2f2ec24154d5515f4006901

versuchs ma mit nem Splitboard 

man könnte auch einer IG- Bastelstunde mal einen Schlitten Tiefschneetauglich machen...wer ist dabei??

Benötigt werden ein Schlitten (Klappschlitten ausm Lidl??) zwei alte Snowboards, ein Schweizer Taschenmesser, Kaugummi, Draht


----------



## Nothing85 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub mit einem Schlitten kommt man auch nicht richtig im Tiefschnee vorran.
Und das was du da vorgeschlagen hast Micha, ist zwar schon interessant aber die Sache sind mir keine 1000â¬ Wert...bin ja nicht die bank von England.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Dezember 2012)

@_Nothing85_: Wenn es extrem verharscht ist, kannst Du ja Schlittschuhe nehmen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Hätte noch dieses Gefährt im Angebot, als Kind haben mich immer die Tschechen-Ski-Räder(?) begeistert, habe das vor vielen Jahren mal gebaut, fährt aber eher mies, die Fußrasten setzen in der Kurve zu früh auf und der hintere Ski kantet nicht genug und rutscht gern weg:


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Dezember 2012)

Geile Konstruktion, vor allem mit dem Bonanza-Sattel


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Dezember 2012)

Diese Ski-Fahrräder hat man in den 90ern noch recht oft auf den Hängen gesehen...
Ich gebe auf jeden Fall Bescheid, wenn die Aktion akut wird, macht richtig Spaß! Schlitten könnt ihr aber komplett vergessen - da fahrt ihr mehr unter dem Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (15. Dezember 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> man könnte auch einer IG- Bastelstunde mal einen Schlitten Tiefschneetauglich machen...wer ist dabei??
> 
> Benötigt werden ein Schlitten (Klappschlitten ausm Lidl??) zwei alte Snowboards, ein Schweizer Taschenmesser, Kaugummi, Draht


----------



## Nothing85 (15. Dezember 2012)

@Ritter an so etwas habe ich auch schon gedacht. Gibt ja hier im Forum schon ein Thread darüber...
Vielleicht hilft es ja auch zwischen Ski und Aufnahme noch einen Holzklotz zu setzen damit es etas höher kommt. Den Ski neu schleißen lassen dann dürfte das doch funktionieren. Allerdings auch nicht wirklich Tiefschnee tauglich.

Dann müsste es eher so was hier werden


----------



## kalihalde (15. Dezember 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @_Nothing85_: Wenn es extrem verharscht ist, kannst Du ja Schlittschuhe nehmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... schade um den schönen ECS Rahmen


----------



## downhillsau (15. Dezember 2012)

Warum nicht beides in einem kombinieren? Wie wärs damit? Dann laden wir den Jü von Alutech mal ein und jeder kriegt so´n Ding zum testen. Und schon kann sich keiner mehr rausreden


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Dezember 2012)

technical single snow trailing


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Dezember 2012)

@_kalihalde_: der Rahmen ist nix für Dich: 20", habe ich ja für meine (damals noch kleinen) Kinder zusammengeschustert. Ich kann aber alles wieder zurückbauen, dem Rahmen wurde kein Haar gekrümmt. @_Nothing85_: die Stahlkanten sind nicht stumpf, der Lenkwinkel ist zu flach (da 28"-Gabel), mit einem steilen Lenkwinkel müsste man sich mehr in die Kurve legen um Radius zu schaffen, so könten auch der hintere Ski kanten und Grip aufbauen.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Dezember 2012)

Gibts hier eigentlich Interessenten nen Syvesternightride auf nen Aussichtspunkt für Feuerwerk und anschliessend ne schöne Schneeabfahrt zu machen?


----------



## Nothing85 (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn meine derzeitige private Situation so bleibt ja. Aber da kann ich dir erst nächste Woche oder so genauer bescheid geben.


----------



## Velobiker (20. Dezember 2012)

Ne Schneetour fänd ich auch geil, meine Tourenski brauchen auch mal wieder auslauf.
 Sylvester gehts leider nicht.

Wie sieht die Schneelage im Harz eigentlich aus in den verschiedenen Höhenlagen?
Bei uns liegt nicht mehr all zu viel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (28. Dezember 2012)

Wie sind die Streckenbedingungen? Auf der Webcam sieht es auf 500m wieder Schneefrei aus. Ich nehme an es ist alles sehr matschig?


----------



## AlexR (29. Dezember 2012)

Niemand mehr unterwegs der weiß wie es aussieht?


----------



## akastylez (29. Dezember 2012)

Torfhaus zur Wolfswarte ist fahrbar...


----------



## AlexR (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke


----------



## gnss (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich war heute ab Ilsenburg unterwegs, bis 600m kein Schnee zu sehen, Matsch ist auch nicht so schlimm.
Oben lohnt es sich nicht, im Bereich Oderbrück sind die Wege stellenweise so vereist, dass man sich zu fuß mault.

Kann mir jemand ein paar Trialtips um Thale geben? Eventuell den Track von eurer Tour am 22.07.? 

Jetzt habe ich den gefunden.


----------



## AlexR (30. Dezember 2012)

Haben es heute reinfach mal ausprobiert:

Von Wernigerode aus ist alles frei bis zum Pfarrstieg. Da geht paar Meter vorher die geschlossene Schneedecke los. Runter kommt man (bis auf die ersten paar Meter) ohne Probleme.

Auf den Hohnekamm sind wir über den Moorstieg da war auch alles frei. Ganz oben liegt Schnee. Wie es auf dem Kamm aussieht weiß ich nicht. Beerenstieg liegt am Anfang Schnee der bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gut fahrbar ist.

Bestes Bikewetter also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (30. Dezember 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich war heute ab Ilsenburg unterwegs, bis 600m kein Schnee zu sehen, Matsch ist auch nicht so schlimm.
> Oben lohnt es sich nicht, im Bereich Oderbrück sind die Wege stellenweise so vereist, dass man sich zu fuß mault.
> 
> Kann mir jemand ein paar Trialtips um Thale geben? Eventuell den Track von eurer Tour am 22.07.?
> ...



Es gibt in Thale einige schöne Trails vom Hexentanzplatz runter. Sehr anspruchsvoll ist dabei der Pfad der im Hirschgrund endet. Ansonsten Bodetal, Rosstrappe runter gibts auch ein paar schöne Wege (nicht der DH). Die Tour vom 22.07 geht an Thale weitestgehend vorbei...aber ein paar Trails, v.a. der durchs Kalte Tal sind auch sehr schön


----------



## Nothing85 (30. Dezember 2012)

Vom Hexentanzplatz sind mir nur Wanderwege bekannt...sollten wenn möglich gar nicht befahren werden.


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Dezember 2012)

naja Wanderwege sinds letzlich ja immer irgendwie...untersagt ist es dort m.E. nicht...und nach Feierabend ist dort nüscht mehr los


----------



## Nothing85 (30. Dezember 2012)

Es war mal ne Zeit lang meine Feierabendrunde...wie du schon sagst nach 16Uhr ist da nix mehr los aber mächtig anspruchsvoll vorallem der Weg am Tiergarten runter ins Bodetal...aber pssst. nicht weiter sagen 


Liebe Kinder macht das nicht zu Hause nach.


----------



## gnss (30. Dezember 2012)

Das Kalte Tal fand ich nicht so interessant, bis auf den Trail parallel zur Straße war da irgendwie nicht viel. Teufelsmauer und nördlich der B6n waren gut, wenn auch eher flach. 
Motorradspuren waren genauso wie bei eurer Tour überall zu finden.


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Dezember 2012)

der trail parallel zur Straße führt durchs Kalte Tal (rechts und links in den hängen ist noch der ein oder andere weg)... Von Thale aus gesehen kommt man über Georgshöhe erst ins Wurmbachtal mit ein paar kurzen aber doch recht schönen Trails und dann ins Kalte Tal... Das ist dann parallel zu Straße von Friedrichsbrunn Richtung Suderode. Was dann immer dazwischen ist sind zubringerforstautobahnen...

der östliche vorharz zeichnet sich eher nicht so du "hmas" (höhenmeter am stück ) aus...dafür kaum publikum und die wege sind auch ganz schön...man muss die dann eben zusammenfrickeln


----------



## Lestex (30. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend allerseits,
ich lese hier schon seit einiger Zeit mit und wollte mich nun auch mal beteiligen.
Mein Name ist Markus, 14 Jahre jung und komme aus Darlingerode.
Ich bin mit meinem Hardtail nicht auf den hiesigen Trails unterwegs,sondern bin eher für Touren.
Wer mal ne Tour macht, ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei.
So zum Thema Wanderer und MTB-ler:
Ich konnte zwar ein halbes Jahr nicht fahren aber ich fand auch vorher eigentlich nie Wanderer die irgendwie grimmig/genervt waren einen Biker zu sehen.
Na gut ich hab auch vorher beim Überholen immer abgebremst und mal ganz nett " klingelingeling" gerufen.
Just my 2 ct zu dem Thema.
Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
Markus


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Dezember 2012)

Lestex schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin mit meinem Hardtail nicht auf den hiesigen Trails unterwegs...
> ...aber ich fand auch vorher eigentlich nie Wanderer die irgendwie grimmig/genervt waren einen Biker zu sehen....



Hi Markus,
naja, dann fahr mal mehr auf Trails...
Es ist auch so, das sehr wenige Wanderer so reagieren, aber die sorgen für die Beschwerden und die wiederum werden von der Nationalparkverwaltung als Anlass genommen, sämtliche interessante Trails für MTBs zu schließen.

Ich war gestern seit 3 Wochen das erste Mal wieder auf dem Bike für eine ganz kleine Runde um WR, aber die hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Wege sind bis auf die üblichen Feuchtstellen gut befahrbar.


----------



## duke209 (4. Januar 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Es war mal ne Zeit lang meine Feierabendrunde...wie du schon sagst nach 16Uhr ist da nix mehr los aber mächtig anspruchsvoll vorallem der Weg am Tiergarten runter ins Bodetal...aber pssst. nicht weiter sagen
> 
> 
> Liebe Kinder macht das nicht zu Hause nach.



 Home sweet home !


----------



## duke209 (4. Januar 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich war heute ab Ilsenburg unterwegs, bis 600m kein Schnee zu sehen, Matsch ist auch nicht so schlimm.
> Oben lohnt es sich nicht, im Bereich Oderbrück sind die Wege stellenweise so vereist, dass man sich zu fuß mault.
> 
> Kann mir jemand ein paar Trialtips um Thale geben? Eventuell den Track von eurer Tour am 22.07.?
> ...



Kann ich als gebürtiger Thalenser  

PS: Montag 1000hm Uphill Tour - schöne Runde von BH über Salzstieg zum Torfhaus und dann Goetheweg (ab hier war es sehr nass, rutschig) über Kaiserweg Richtung Achtermann.......ich sah vielleicht nach dem DH aus 

beim Uphill  noch black; später einfach nur noch dogshitbrown


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (5. Januar 2013)

Schöne Tour! Salzstieg bei der Nässe Uphill durchgefahren?


----------



## duke209 (5. Januar 2013)

Jo komplett geschafft bis hoch, also auch das 2. obere Stück bis direkt zum Parkplatz. Musste nur einmal kurz für 30sek anhalten und nach Luft schnappen  

Zwar nass aber hatte super Grip mit wenig Luftdruck an meinen NN 2.4. Auch den Kaiserweg ging bis auf 3 Stellen.


----------



## BikeTiefling (5. Januar 2013)

Über fehlenden Grip bei dem Wetter mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen. 
Ich muss doch mal wieder Richtung Torfhaus!


----------



## Nothing85 (5. Januar 2013)

Ich habe jetzt meine komplette Bikebeleuchtung zusammen...wann startet die erste nächtliche Runde???:-D


----------



## mistertobe (8. Januar 2013)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,
ich hab ja hier schon recht viel mit gelesen. Ich hab da mal ein Anliegen. Undzwar fahr ich (23, Augsburg) schon länger mtb (mehrtagestouren trails leichter downhill sowie alpencross) und habe vor, im März für paar Tage meinen Vaddi is S-A zu besuchen. Der fängt grad mit Mtb fahren an. Das heißt vorher saß er immer nur auf nen "City Bike". Jetzt wollte ich mit ihm ungefähr 2 Tage im Harz einplanen und dort (logischerweise) 2 Tagestouren planen.
Habt ihr Vorschläge, Kartenmaterial (online), Touren(online) oder Orte, die man unbedingt abfahren muss? Tagesdistanz kann ruhig an die 50km rangehen und hm sollten ersta so um die 1200 reichen (wollen ja den alten Herrn nicht gleich überfordern). Von der Technik her nicht ZU schwierig. Können aber schon Trails mit Wurzeln und Steinchen gespickt sein (max S2).

Sagt bitte nich gleich S U C H E.

Belesen hab i mich wie gesagt schon. Bloß aus den ganzen Orten kann ich mir nix zusammen reimen weil i mich nich sooo gut auskenne im Harz.

Falls mir jemand helfen kann schonmal größten Dank

Grüße aus bayern
Tobi


----------



## verano (9. Januar 2013)

Wenn man wüsste, wie das Wetter im März so wird... Kann durchaus sein, dass in den höheren Lagen noch (wieder) Schnee liegt.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Januar 2013)

März wird sicher auf einigen Wegen noch Schnee sein. Davon ab sind viele sonst mittelprächtig schwere Trails durch Nässe und Schlamm sehr schwer.
Einfach Anfang März noch mal melden und dann sehen wir weiter. Da gibt es ja dann auch wieder ein Saisoneröffnung, habe ich läuten hören...


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Januar 2013)

was du immer alles hörst 

....ich bitte um eine spätere Saisoneröffnung als Anfang März...für die Kreuzband gepeinigte Fraktion...

btw.. @mistertobe...wo wollt ihr starten? Oder ist das egal? Muss es der Oberharz sein? 50km und bis zu 1200hm bekommt man (wenn man will) auch im vorharz hin...der schwierigkeitsgrad ist da tendenziell eher <S2, so dass man da für den gerade beginnenden Vaddi sicher auch paar schöne wege findet.


----------



## mistertobe (9. Januar 2013)

Selbst beim Startort sind wir flexibel. Wernigerode, Quedlinburg, je nachdem was als Startpunkt besser passen würde, bzw. was ihr empfehlen könnt.Werden dann vieleicht irwo dort ne Pension nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyb (9. Januar 2013)

Zur Saisoneröffnung würde ich mich mit einklinken, denk ich


----------



## esbekaner (10. Januar 2013)

wenn mein Bike bis dahin fertig is bin ich evtl auch dabei


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Januar 2013)

@_Hasifisch_: da das neue Jahr schon wieder wie wild losgaloppiert, wäre es nicht schlecht, schon mal einen Termin in Stein zu meißeln, oder? Wie wäre es mit dem vom letzten Jahr, also 30./31. März. Persönlich fände ich den Sa. immer besser, da kann man am So. noch in Ruhe vor sich hin grinsen. Die Strecke könnte ja wieder an's Wetter angepasst werden und ein bissl Schnee auf dem Höllenstieg hat noch niemandem geschadet.....

Wer erst wieder reinkommen muss: ich wollte im Februar mal die Jena-Horizontale radeln, wer also mit möchte, einfach melden!


----------



## kalihalde (10. Januar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem vom letzten Jahr, also 30./31. März.


 
Runkel, bitte bedenken, dass dieses Jahr da Ostern ist . 

Hier noch ein paar Impression von Ostern 1992 im Harz (Bitte Schutzbrille aufsetzen, da sehr grelle Farben)

Die Spinne am Erdbeerkopf...




Auf dem Brocken...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Januar 2013)

Ähm... Ostern? Habe ich natürlich nicht bedacht.

Sehr dezente Farben, genau mein Ding!


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Januar 2013)

wichtig is die thermohose bis unter die axeln und das stirnband 

31. März (Sonntag) wäre dieses Jahr auch ok...01.04 ist Feiertag...kannste da grinsen @Ritter Runkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (10. Januar 2013)

Ohh man, seeeehr geile Fotos

mehr Retro geht nicht


----------



## sashinsky (11. Januar 2013)

Auf jeden. Die Fotos sind der Überknaller. 
Da kommt mir doch gleich die Idee einer Retro-Trailtour in den Sinn ...
Das wäre doch mal ne geile Aktion.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Januar 2013)

Mist, ich habe meine leuchtend grün/türkise Hosenträger-Bib vor ein paar Jahren mit Schutzbrille entsorgt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Januar 2013)

Also verglichen mit einigen Troy-Lee-Stramplern die in letzter Zeit meine Augen belästigt haben sind die Farben doch fast noch dezent


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Januar 2013)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Auf jeden. Die Fotos sind der Überknaller.
> Da kommt mir doch gleich die Idee einer Retro-Trailtour in den Sinn ...
> Das wäre doch mal ne geile Aktion.



Besser nicht, sonst gibts wirklich komplettes NP-Hausverbot.


----------



## sashinsky (11. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte da mal übelst bock drauf. Schöne Bad Taste Biketour 
Klamotten sind auch easy zu besorgen. Gibt's für'n fünfer in jedem gut sortierten Asia Shop.
Kenn mich da aus. Hab mir letztes Jahr mal so'n Anzug gekauft.
Find die nämlich wirklich Top.


----------



## kalihalde (11. Januar 2013)

Den Vorschlag einer Retro-Tour nehme ich gerne auf , so im Sinne von Classic Bikes (MTB Ende der 1980er bis Mitte der 1990er). Muss ja nicht zwingend im schweren Gelände sein, denn Beerenstieg mit Starrgabel ist weder für das Rad noch den Fahrer angenehm . Im Unterharz gibt es da bestimmt geeignete Touren.

Zu den Klamotten bzw. Farben möchte ich sagen, dass die Anfang der 1990er Jahre durchaus angesagt waren. Im Abstand von 20 Jahren kann man sich das nur schwer vorstellen. So wird es uns aber auch in 20 Jahren gehen, wenn wir Bilder von heute betrachten. Das ist ein Naturgesetz.

Retro oder Classic gerne . Bad Taste (aus heutiger Sicht) mag sich dann daraus ergeben .


----------



## sashinsky (11. Januar 2013)

Mit passenden Bikes wäre es natürlich perfekt. 
Da hätte ich allerdings nen kleines Problem. Hab nämlich keins.
Außerdem würden mir die Klamotten reichen. Dann können wir uns hoch ordentlich zum Ei machen und runter trotzdem schön heizen 
Was bestimmt auch äußerst lustig wäre in den Klamotten.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Januar 2013)

Ich wär dabei. Würde meinem Kumpel mein altes komplett verchromtes Ghost Hardtail abluchsen...


----------



## duke209 (11. Januar 2013)

Hi,

kann mir einer den schönsten Trail/Weg zeigen im Bereich der Steinernen Renne bzw. "DEN" Trail mit der Treppe? Auf gefundenen Kartenausschnitten komm ich mit meiner Hochharzkarte nicht überein.

"Kleine Renne" von Bielsteinchausee aus oder den Weg direkt an der Renne entlang?

Jemand "Alexanderstieg" an den Wolfsklippen schon gefahren; wird unter 4UMap als "mtb4" gekennzeichnet !

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (11. Januar 2013)

Danke

Jetzt hab ich nen Plan 

WANN gibts mal wieder solch ein Licht ???
(Wolfs- oder Pfortenberg)


----------



## fm7775 (11. Januar 2013)

würde gerne mitkommen, auch zur Jena dingens


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Januar 2013)

Warum eigentlich nicht mit 'ner Starrgabel den Beerenstieg fahren? Sollte man eigentlich einmal gemacht haben. O.k., das Tempo wird ein Hauch langsamer sein....Ich hätte bloß keine Lust, als einziger so runterzueiern.


----------



## kalihalde (12. Januar 2013)

Die Starrgabel ist das eine, die Rahmengeometrie ist bei manchen prähistorischen Bikes auch noch am Rennrad orientiert und wird im groben Gelände schnell an ihre Grenzen stoßen. Oder man muss es einfach mal probieren .





Andere Räder wurden aber auch früher schon artgerecht gehalten .


----------



## esbekaner (12. Januar 2013)

...irgendwie bekomm ich echt Bock mir nen Retro-Schinken aufzubauen   mal schauen was der Fundus noch so hergibt.


----------



## micha.qlb (12. Januar 2013)

ich bin für nen winterretromoppedaufbauworkshop




den passenden hfc wimpel hab ich schon


----------



## HeliusAM (12. Januar 2013)

@_duke209_

Alexanderstieg bin ich schon oft gefahren . Einstieg ist Wolfsklippen , erste Gabelung links fahren. Einstufung max. S3  !
Genau das richtige um Danny MacAskill Schuhe einzufahren -)))

Enjoy the Trail


----------



## duke209 (13. Januar 2013)

Danke, werd ich in Angriff nehmen, schon oft im Umkreis gewesen aber wenn man nicht weiß das sich dort ein schöner Trail versteckt.....

Mit 4MapU kann man das gut erkunden. 

Die Schuhe sind Hammer an meinen Sudpins....heute erster Ausflug, genial. 

Danny


----------



## Nothing85 (20. Januar 2013)

Hi ich hab das Video hier gesehen, wie der ein oder andere von euch auch.
Kann irgendwer mal sagen wo der Trail bei 3:30min ist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (20. Januar 2013)

sind das nicht die treppen am elverstein und folgend der elversteinpfad?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Januar 2013)

So isses!


----------



## Nothing85 (20. Januar 2013)

Den möchte ich dann dieses Jahr mal fahren ja ja ja ja ja


----------



## fm7775 (20. Januar 2013)

ich glaube das war sogar Saisoneröffnung am 31.03.2012, die Strecke bin ich nur einmal gefahren 


http://www.runtastic.com/de/benutzer/frank-muller-4/sportaktivitaeten/39514877

bei km 35 gings los


----------



## esbekaner (20. Januar 2013)

Mit was für Gerätschaften seid ihr denn so unterwegs da. Wir würden uns zur Saisoneröffnung gern mit einreihen. warscheinlich zu zweit erstmal, aber auf den nächsten Touren is unser Auslandsbeauftragter dann auch wieder vom Afghanistaneinsatz zurück und dann sicher dabei. Sind aber eher Flachlandbiker, die etwas mehr wollen als aufm Damm lang zu kullern ;-)


----------



## fm7775 (22. Januar 2013)

also ich bin damals noch mit einem HT 100mm Federweg gefahren, mit meinem fully und 160mm macht es mir aber mehr Spass.

An dem Tag war auch ein Crosser unterwegs und hats gepackt, ob es Spass gemacht hat. k.A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (22. Januar 2013)

Ach ja, die Saisoneröffnung...

Wir machen in den großen Runden eigentlich immer AM-Touren mit möglichst hohem Trail-Anteil. Gern auch mal technische Passagen zum Üben und/oder Glotzen, je nach dem... 
Aber keine Rennen und stressfrei!
Wir müssen noch einen Termin finden. Ostern möchte ich komplett auslassen, das sind zu viele familiär unterwegs und das ist auch gut so.
Vor Ostern ist dieses Jahr zu früh, da werden wir massiv gegen Schnee und Wetter kämpfen müssen. Deshalb habe ich mal bei Doodle die ersten drei April-Wochenenden zur Auswahl gestellt:
Umfrage Termin Saisoneröffnung
Deadline zur Abstimmung des Termins ist der 31.01.2013.
Bitte um rege Teilnahme!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Januar 2013)

@esbekaner: Lenker eher höher und breit, Vorbau nicht zu lang, die Reifen einen Hauch breiter und weicher (zumindest das VR) und eine tief einzuschiebende Sattelstütze, dann bis Du auf der sicheren Seite, egal ob Fully oder HT. Knieschoner könnten hilfreich sein. Die Runden klingen von km und hm her nicht gewaltig, aber dafür kannst Du Dich bergab auch nicht erholen, bei den meisten zwickt es nach 'ner Weile schon in der Wade.


----------



## esbekaner (22. Januar 2013)

Zwicken muss es. Sonst macht's ja keinen Spass. Alle anderen Kriterien Kriegen wir geregelt. ð


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Januar 2013)

apropos kalt und schnee...folgendes schickes kleidungsstück kann ich zum drunterziehen durchaus empfehlen


ich freu mich schon auf den saisonstart. Mein Kreuzband hat sich von selbst repariert  

ergo..keine langwierige reha, keine schmerzen, kein kein sport und kein beim saisonstart nich dabei sein...ick freu mir 

schöne grüße aus dem st. salvator kh HBS


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Januar 2013)

... und bezahlt wurde diese aufwendig und formschöne Thermounterbuxe auch noch von der Krankenkasse, toll!

Gratulation zum wiederauferstandenen Kreuzband.


----------



## esbekaner (24. Januar 2013)

ui die netten Kadaverstrümpfe  ich hab noch das komplette OP-Kostüm da


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Januar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> ergo..keine langwierige reha, keine schmerzen, kein kein sport und kein beim saisonstart nich dabei sein...ick freu mir ...



Ick tu mir auch freun...
Wurde das bei einer Untersuchung festgestellt?



esbekaner schrieb:


> ui die netten Kadaverstrümpfe  ich hab noch das komplette OP-Kostüm da



Nein, ich will wirklich nicht wissen, bei was für obskuren Partys man solche Kostüme benötigt...


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Januar 2013)

Ja beim ersten MRT hieß es noch "alles futsch"
Beim zweiten waren se sich nimmer so sicher.
Belastungsröntgen (heißt das so??) hat auch kein rechtes Ergebnis gebracht.
Arthroskopie hat dann die Erkenntnis gebracht, dass das KB wohl angerissen war und wieder verheilt ist...das hintere ist bissl wackelig confused aber nicht operabel und der Knochen war/ist wohl geprellt

.....ich hab nur verstanden "..ab aufs rad"


----------



## esbekaner (24. Januar 2013)

> Nein, ich will wirklich nicht wissen, bei was für obskuren Partys man solche Kostüme benötigt...



wuirde zum Milenium Silvester benutzt das letzte mal   Mützlein, Hemdchen, Höschen und die super Strümpfe, mit Stetoskop (schreibt man das so?) und den übrig gebliebenen Trombosespritzen und Ketchupflecken garniert wars schon ein Hingugger ;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Januar 2013)

Servus Leute.
Ich hatte das ja schon im letzten Jahr mal angedroht bei euch mitfahren zu wollen. 
Jetzt habe ich nicht so die letzten Monate eures Threads hier verfolgt wenn ich ehrlich bin, daher die Frage ob es schon Termin für die Saisonstart/Frühlingstour gibt?

Werde wohl auch nicht allein kommen, aktuell wären wir 3 Mann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (25. Januar 2013)

guckst du 

Umfrage Termin Saisoneröffnung


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Januar 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> guckst du
> 
> Umfrage Termin Saisoneröffnung



Danke und Drinne


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Januar 2013)

Bis zum 31. stimmen wir den Termin ab, danach wird der Termin hier im Forums-Terminplaner veröffentlicht und alle Mitfahrer gebeten, sich dort ein zu tragen.
Das wird recht zahlreich dieses Jahr...


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Januar 2013)

Das ganze ist aber doch als Trailtour ausgelegt, oder?
Nicht das wir die ganze Zeit den Wanderonkels auf den Forstwege ausweichen müssen.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Januar 2013)

Trails mit zwangsläufig Verbindungsetappen auf Forstwegen...
Wanderer sind zu der Jahreszeit und auf den meisten Wegen kaum vorhanden.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Januar 2013)

Etappen gehören ja wohl dazu!

Ick freu mir schon....


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Januar 2013)

[Off Topic]

Bei CRC is gerade Reifensale und ich komm nich klar...

Ich habe mich für Maxxis entschieden und hab kein Schimmer was genau ich kaufen soll. Jeder Reifen hat 27 Unterberzeichnungen und Gummimischungen und haste nich gesehn....Gesucht ist ein vernünftiger Trail-Reifen in klebrig

damit hier nich de große Reifendiskussion losgetreten wird bitte ich mal um ein paar Hinweise...per PN am besten.

kann jemand helfen?

Danke 

[/Off Topic]


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Januar 2013)

Beste Kombi in Sachen haltbar/klebrig ist bei Maxxis 42St "Supertacky" vorn und 3C hinten. Wenn man nicht all zu viel shreddert hält das gut eine Saison. Wenn es deutlich länger halten soll, also ein ganzes Jahr oder saisonübergreifend, dann 3C vorn und 60a (Standardmischung bei Maxxis) hinten.
Schön bei denen ist, das die Gummimischung nicht nur dünn drauf ist und nach ein paar Bremsplatten das Ding wie ein Holzreifen rumpelt...
Schade ist, das es die weichen Mischungen fast nur auf Downhill oder eventuell mal Freeride-Karkassen gibt, also fast nur jenseits der 1.000g...
Aufpassen musst du bei den Breiten, immer auf das ERTRO-Maß schauen! Die "älteren" Reifen, die es in 2.35" und 2.5" gibt, bauen schmaler als die neueren Konstrukte in 2.25" und 2.4"!


----------



## jaamaa (25. Januar 2013)

Das Thema Maxxis hatte ich letztes Jahr... und habe es dann aufgegeben. Zu viele Bezeichnungen, Karkassen Mischungen, teils extrem schwer oder  zu schmal . Außerdem ist dann nicht alles zu bekommen.

Als Hilfe für die Reifenbreite kann ich die Datenbank silberfische.net empfehlen. Die Maxxis sind ja manchmal extrem schmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr Conti, da gibts nur eine Mischung die taugt und je nach Modell dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend weicher oder härter ist.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Januar 2013)

Als bekennender Reifen-Fetischist empfehle meine "Neuentdeckung": CST. HeiÃt ausgeschrieben Cheng Shin Tire, das dÃ¼rfte die Mutterfirma des Labels Maxxis sein.
Die produzieren den interessanten BFT (Big Fat Tire), gibts in 2,25 und 2,4, fallen eher schmaler aus. Fahre ihn seit einiger Zeit auf dem HR (da riskiert man nicht so viel) und bin sehr angetan, rollt und greift gut, kaum VerschleiÃ und hat dicker gummierte SeitenwÃ¤nde (wichtig fÃ¼r HÃ¶llen-und Beerenstiegfahrten). Positive RÃ¼ckmeldung kam auch von anderen Fahrern.
Kostet 20,-/23,- â¬, gÃ¼nstiger als jeder Ausverkauf!!!
Und das sagt MtnBikeRiders.com dazu:

http://www.mtnbikeriders.com/category/downhill/

Runterscrollen bis zum Artikel.


----------



## jaamaa (25. Januar 2013)

15  ist ja wirklich ein Schnapper! Wie ist der denn... evtl. zum Nevegal?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (25. Januar 2013)

wenn du weißt was du willst finden sich Reifen in div. Freds:
 "bester CC, DH..., AX für Sommer 2010,  29er, ..."
 und bike-markt,
 bisschen PN/telefonieren und du hast Reifen für kleines Geld. 
(verkaufe weil: zu schwer (+5g) zu schwarz, eigentlich wollte ich Schw..., C..., passt nicht zum Helm ]


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Januar 2013)

Ist nicht mein Problem, habe für jeden Reifen einen passenden Helm ...

Ganz so einfach mit den Fremdmeinungen bzg. der Reifenwahl für Hochharzpfade ist es nicht, man sollte schon auf kernige Seitenwände (= Gewicht, oder Exo-Schutz= höherer Preis) achten und der VR-Reifen sollte schon einen Hauch weicher sein. Leute, die anderswo fahren, sehen das evtl. nicht so.


----------



## Kasebi (25. Januar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> [Off Topic]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu spät  Und da will ich mich mal am Maxxisverwirrspiel beteiligen.  Nämlich hier.   Und hier die erwähnte Datenbank. Ist ganz informativ. 

Ich fahre seit Jahren schon Maxxis und habe den Umstieg von Schwalbe auf Maxxis nie bereut.Ich habe damals Ersatz für die viel zu schnell Abgenutzten und bei Nässe unkontrolliert reagierenden Nobbi Nic gesucht. Ich  fahre meißt Tourenreifen. Bei leichten Gelände zB den Aspen.  Meine Lieblingscombi ist allerdings vorn Advantage hinten Ranchero. Und wenns etwas gröber wird kommt hinten ein Ardent drauf. Nach den einzelnen Bezeichnungen frag mich allerdings nicht. Da muß ich mich auch jedesmal neu durchfitzen. Was Maxxis tatsächlich so schwierig macht ist das es von jedem Reifen nicht nur unterschiedliche Größen sondern auch ganz unterschiedliche Gummimischungen giebt Und das bedeutet bei gleichen Reifen (denkt man zumindest) doch ganz unterschiedliches Fahrverhalten.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (25. Januar 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die vielen INfos...
 @pfÃ¤dchenfinder.. das Problem beim durchforsten diverser freds ist, dass mann sich die zeit sparen kann, weil man hinterher genauso schlau wie vorher ist.

Man sieht das hier auch schon, dass jeder etwas anderes preferiert...
 @Ritter Runkel ... hast du den Reifen auch mal vorne probiert? Und wie verhÃ¤lt er sich da auf nassen Steinen oder wurzeln? Hab den gerade fÃ¼r <14 â¬ + Versand gefunden und bin geneigt das mal probieren zu wollen

mir gehts letztlich nicht um den Preis eines Reifen...einzig ...ich bin einfach zu geizig zig Reifen a >40 â¬ zu probieren bis irgendwann mal der richtige dabei ist

nochmal ...Danke fÃ¼r die Infos...muss nochmal ein wenig nachdenken und ggf doch ein wenig rumprobieren 

lasst uns wieder zum thema kommen


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Januar 2013)

@Kasebi...ich merk schon... 

aber is ja eh gerade ...winterloch


----------



## Kasebi (25. Januar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> @Kasebi...ich merk schon...
> 
> aber is ja eh gerade ...winterloch



Eine Warnung noch: Die Reifenwahl und die Diskusion darüber ähneln stark einem Glaubenskrieg bei der jeder Markenfetischist im Besitz der alles Seelig machenden Reli...äh Reifen ist.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Januar 2013)

@micha.qlb: wir haben somit Deinem Wunsch (siehe oben) entsprochen und keine große Reifendiskussion losgetreten

Ein guter Fahrer (war auch bei der Herbsttour dabei und ist rumgesprungen wie wild) fährt ihn auch vorn und findet ihn gut.
 @Kasebi: ist gar nicht so schwer bei Maxxis:
70er Härte = nicht diskutabel für technisches Fahren, zu hart, rutscht
60er Härte (MaxxPro) = ideal für HR und auch vorn o.k.
42er Härte (SuperTacky) = sehr griffig, rollt spürbar schwer, unangenehm auf Touren
3C = auf dem VR sinnvoll, sehr teuer


----------



## kalihalde (25. Januar 2013)

Dazu fällt mir das hier ein (ab 0:33 min) .

Guten Abend.


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2013)

Jungs habe wieder dazugelernt, DANKE.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2013)

Ha! Mich werdet ihr nicht bekehren! Ich werde weiterhin die Götter aus Korbach um Traktion anbeten


----------



## Kasebi (25. Januar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @micha.qlb: wir haben somit Deinem Wunsch (siehe oben) entsprochen und keine große Reifendiskussion losgetreten
> 
> Ein guter Fahrer (war auch bei der Herbsttour dabei und ist rumgesprungen wie wild) fährt ihn auch vorn und findet ihn gut.
> @Kasebi: ist gar nicht so schwer bei Maxxis:
> ...



Da war doch noch was zu unterscheiden welche Mischung für welche Temperatur. Ich weiß immer nicht welche das ist die da im Winter immer so verhärtet und sich dann hölzern fährt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (25. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ha! Mich werdet ihr nicht bekehren! Ich werde weiterhin die Götter aus Korbach um Traktion anbeten



Dann werden wir Dich ab jetzt mit Flüchen und Bannreden überziehen.  Damit du Dich abkehrest von Deinen falschen Göttern. 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Januar 2013)

Ähm, Winter..hart....keine Ahnung. Du kannst davon ausgehen, daß die alle etwas verhärten, aber der relative Abstand bleibt. Bin auf öfter auf Glatteis mit weichen Reifen gefahren und fand sie sicherer, die gingen nicht ganz so aprupt weg. Unterm Strich: Glaubensfrage. Wenn Du an Deine Reifen glaubst (ihnen vertraust), fährst Du auch besser. Wer ängstlich ist, klatscht auch hin. Und wenn Du Deinen Reifen kennst, weißt Du eben auch, was er wann macht. Und schon liebst Du ihn. Stimmt schon, schwört auf Eure Reifen (aber jammert nicht, wenn'se kosten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esbekaner (25. Januar 2013)

soo, ich hab das interessiert verfolgt und bin jetzt extremst aufgeklärt ;-) oder auch nicht


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Januar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Da war doch noch was zu unterscheiden welche Mischung für welche Temperatur. Ich weiß immer nicht welche das ist die da im Winter immer so verhärtet und sich dann hölzern fährt.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



Das ist unabhängig vom Reifenhersteller und es sind immer die ganz weichen Mischungen. Die werden so um den Gefrierpunkt "glasig". Es bringt also nix, dem Verhärten durch Kälte mit besonderer Softigkeit entgegen zu treten...
Man zerstört die Teile nur ganz schnell, die bröseln einfach weg.


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Januar 2013)

ach weils so schön ist...

bisher hat zum winter/kalt/schnee noch niemand was zu spike-reifen gesagt 

dann werf ich jetzt mal in den Raum, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass der Grip auf vereisten Flächen damit größer ist als mit normalen Reifen...so richtige spikes sind das doch nicht oder? Hat damit jemand Wintererfahrungen?? Wenn ich mir die Dinger so anschaue sieht mir das eher wie ein Coup der Reifenindustrie aus??

so und wenn diese Frage beantwortet ist steht auf einer Threadseite mehr Reifenwissen als in allen Reifendiskussionsfreds hier im Forum zusammen 

Hab auch schon ein neues Off-topic thema....Federgabelwartung


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Januar 2013)

Bin selbst noch keine gefahren, kenne aber mehrere LEute, die es gern machen. Es sind richtige Spikes - du hast wahrscheinlich noch diese Dinger von Annodunnemals im Kopf, wo richtig lange Nägel rausstehen...
So was gibt es nicht mehr, höchstens noch bei Eis-Speedway etc. Die in den Bikereifen funktionieren so, das sie erst bei Druck richtig grippen, aber so nur ganz leicht aus dem Gummi rausschauen. Und es gibt verschiedenen Varianten mit unterschiedlicher Anzahl an Spikes und auch welche, die nur seitliche Spikes besitzen.
Kommt halt darauf an, was du genau brauchst...


----------



## BikeTiefling (26. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ohne Spikes wäre es komplett unfahrbar gewesen. ...



Mit oder ohne Spikes sind Welten. Wegen mangelnder Gelegenheit Spikes zu benutzen bin ich diese Saison bisher ohne unterwegs (nach Jahren mit) und einige Stellen gehen einfach nicht.
Mit Spikes musst Du vor allem beim Fuß absetzen aufpassen ;-)



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ergibt sich dies Frühjahr nochmal eine Gelegenheit für sowas  ...


 +1


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Januar 2013)

@micha.qlb: kannst auch mal Udo1 fragen, der hat dieses Jahr schon wieder längere Touren mit Spikes gemacht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=289273&page=103


----------



## dwe60 (27. Januar 2013)

Spikes sind ne feine Sache  

Habe die Ice Spiker fürs Gelände und leichte (Nokian Hakkapelitta 106) für die Straße - die möchte ich beide nicht missen 

mit den Nokian fahre ich sogar längere Touren auf der Straße


----------



## Kasebi (28. Januar 2013)

Icespiker -  Der Name ist Programm. Damit der seine Stärken ausspielen kann brauchts tatsächlich Eis oder zumindest festgefahrenen Schnee. Denn sonnst hat der zwei Schwächen. 
1. Sehr schmal. Sinkt dadurch im Schnee relativ tief ein. Und
2. Ziemlich enges Profil. Das setzt sich schnell zu und dann wird der Reifen rutschig. 
Wenn aber Eis und fester Schnee dann ist der Unschlagbar. Und wenn man mal (geräumten) Asphalt oder Ähnliches fährt ersetzt so ein Reifen jede Klingel. Da ist man nicht zu überhören. 
Übrigens wißt ihr warum Bonsaibikerin die Nägel aus dem Reifen verliert Udo1 aber nicht? Ich sage nur Anpreßdruck durch das Systemgesamtgewicht.    
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ....
> Übrigens wißt ihr warum Bonsaibikerin die Nägel aus dem Reifen verliert Udo1 aber nicht? Ich sage nur Anpreßdruck durch das Systemgesamtgewicht.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Sollst doch nicht alles verraten, ist aber immer noch im Rahmen des erlaubten. Aber meine Conti mit 240 Spikes pro Reifen reichen vollkommen aus, die haben dazu noch ein super Schneeprofil, die sich fast wie von selbst reinigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,

Wer hat Übernachtungsvorschläge/Pensionen um Torfhaus herum für mich ??
Gibt es da Empfehlungen ???

Altenau ????

Grüße und Danke

Klaus


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Januar 2013)

In Clausthal:

http://www.mountainbike-hotel-harz.de/

Frank ist auch bei uns unter ig-harz.de aktiv und offensichtlich überzeugter Mountainbiker...


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Februar 2013)

Der Termin für die Saisoneröffnung steht nun:
Saisoneröffnung 21.04.2013
Sorry an alle, die an dem Tag nicht können - aber ihr seid eine Minorität und werdet übergangen...  Vielleicht kann der eine oder Andere ja doch ein Termin verlegen etc.
Die genaue Strecke steht noch nicht fest, aber wir werden mal grob in Richtung Zillierbachtalsperre/Elbingerode/Mandelholz schauen.
Wichtig:
wir treffen uns am Gästehaus Mann, Richtung Elbingerode. Werde mit den Betreibern sprechen, das wer will danach duschen kann (gegen kleinen Betrag) und wir können noch ein Bierchen trinken etc. Großer Parkplatz ist vorhanden, Anfahrt per Bike vom Bahnhof 15 Minuten.


----------



## RolfK (1. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Werde mit den Betreibern sprechen, das wer will danach duschen kann (gegen kleinen Betrag) und wir können noch ein Bierchen trinken etc.




Das wäre natürlich super 

Freu mich schon


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Februar 2013)

Duschen wäre Super und Bierchen auf jedenfall auch. 
Wir kommen mit einen Camper und bleiben dann auch da


----------



## RolfK (1. Februar 2013)

Orkan, kommt ihr auch schon am Samstag? Wir versuchen, nen Zimmer von Samstag auf Sonntag zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esbekaner (2. Februar 2013)

wird ja ne grosse Truppe denn...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Februar 2013)

Na bisher sind nur 3 Mann gemeldet (und ich muss evtl. wieder abspringen, heul!).

Kurze Abschweifung: wer gerne Radzeitung liest und bisher an den dt. Radl-Bravos verzweifelte, es gibt die DIRT jetzt auch auf deutsch. Hoffentlich bleibt sie auf dem Niveau der englischen Ausgabe.


----------



## esbekaner (2. Februar 2013)

wie wat nur drei? Das sind in der Liste doch 27 , oder was is da jetzt falsch? Also wir sind schonmal mindestens zu zweit.


----------



## dwe60 (2. Februar 2013)

vielleicht kann man daraus ja auch 2 Gruppen machen - ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr fahrtechnisch alle auf dem gleich LEvel seit - ich bin da eher der Tourenfahrer - traue mir max. sowas wie den Pionierweg zu  

viellicht geht es ein paar anderen ähnlich 





esbekaner schrieb:


> wird ja ne grosse Truppe denn...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Februar 2013)

Der Bundestourensportwart verlangt eine amtlich korrekte Anmeldung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13710

Bisher hat hasifisch so große Truppen sektionsweise immer geteilt, ist sonst ein zu großer Hammelhaufen und außerdem kann so besser auf unterschiedliches Fahrkönnen eingegangen werden. Hat er bisher immer super hingekriegt!


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Na bisher sind nur 3 Mann gemeldet (und ich muss evtl. wieder abspringen, heul!).



bis dahin fließt noch jede Menge Wasser de Saale runter...

Die 27 Mann waren nur das Quorum zum Festlegen des Termin...

nun gilt es eine korrekte Anmeldung durchzuführen ....ansonsten darfste maximal Wasserträger  und Bierkaltsteller sein


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Februar 2013)

Radhochschieber, Luftzufächler und Rucksackträger ginge auch noch ohne gültige Anmeldung.


----------



## esbekaner (2. Februar 2013)

Alles wird jut. Radhochschieber kommt mir sehr bekannt vor  (jemand kannte ne AbkÃ¼rzung) ð 

Ja fahrtechnisches Level is das nÃ¤chste denn. Ich wÃ¼rd schon gern mehr bergauf und Auch bergab dazulernen. Darauf hab ich echt Bock.


----------



## dwe60 (2. Februar 2013)

Bergauf bin ich zumindest besser wie bergab 


 - glaub ich zumindest


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Orkan, kommt ihr auch schon am Samstag? Wir versuchen, nen Zimmer von Samstag auf Sonntag zu bekommen.



Rolf du musst mich schon markieren damit ich dir zeitnah antworte. 
Ich komme ja mit dem rollenden Bett, mir ist das eigentlich egal. 
Ist wahrscheinlich sogar besser. 
Dann kann ich morgens auspennen und schön frühstücken. 
Wer ist den wir auf deiner Seite?
Ich werde wohl meinen Bruder mit schleppen. 
Dann kann es sein das Mark, Björn und Jörg mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (2. Februar 2013)

@Surfjunk 

criscross(Stefan) und ich rücken an


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> @Surfjunk
> 
> criscross(Stefan) und ich rücken an



Geht doch. 

Super da haben wir ja wie nette OWL Truppe zusammen.


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mal gerade geschaut wo wir uns treffen. 
Diese Gästehaus hat ja sogar Womo Stellplätze. 
Besser kann es ja gar nicht kommen


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gerade geschaut wo wir uns treffen.
> Diese Gästehaus hat ja sogar Womo Stellplätze.
> Besser kann es ja gar nicht kommen



Ach so - ich dachte das wäre klar und deshalb kommt ihr mit Camper...
So herum passt es ja auch...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Februar 2013)

Wohnmobil...Stellplatz? Früher ist man nach 'ner Tour einen zwitschern gegangen und hat sich dann in den Wald gelegt und mit'm Fahrrad zugedeckt! Na ja, die jungen Leute...


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Februar 2013)

Jaja, die Ritter im Mittelalter waren hart im Nehmen...

Ich habe heute mit Babet Mann vom Gästehaus Familie Mann (ab 01.03. "Harzpension Mann") gesprochen. Es gibt demnächst hier ein kleine Preisliste.
Vorweg:
duschen kostet 50 Cent (Münzeinwurf an der Dusche), Handtuch ebenso, wenn ihr eins von dort braucht, kann aber gern selbst mitgebracht werden.
Großer Parkplatz ist vorhanden, Zimmer und WoMo-Stellplätze ebenso.
Danach können wir wie schon geschrieben im Restaurant des Hauses Schnacken, futtern und trinken - es gibt eine kleine Karte mit MTB-Standardverpflegung, also in die Richtung: Salat, Bockwurst, Erbsensuppe mit Bockwurst, Schnitzel/Pommes,...
Ich starte ein paar Tage vor der Tour noch eine kleine Umfrage, damit die Küche sich dann etwas orientieren kann, wie viele jeweils vorhanden sein muss.
Ich finde diese Variante richtig gut, da können sich die Auswärtigen auch noch frisch machen und müssen nicht versifft in Auto/Zug/Heli sinken - und wir können in großer Runde noch ein paar Pläne schmieden...

Nicht wundern: das geht noch mal als Email an alle IGler!


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wohnmobil...Stellplatz? Früher ist man nach 'ner Tour einen zwitschern gegangen und hat sich dann in den Wald gelegt und mit'm Fahrrad zugedeckt! Na ja, die jungen Leute...



Da hast du ja absolut recht aber mit dem Fahrrad dann zudecken war doch für Weicheier 
Und ich komme ja auch nicht mit einem Wohnmobil sondern mit einem Camper. 
Das ist im grunde wie im Auto pennen nur ohne steifen Hals


----------



## RolfK (5. Februar 2013)

Criscross und ich haben uns für 1 Nacht Zimmer dort gebucht, werden also Samstag nachmittag irgendwann anrollen.

Hasi, kannst du uns für Samstagabend in Wernigerode einen guten Italiener empfehlen?


----------



## micha.qlb (6. Februar 2013)

geht lieber zum Japaner und sagt mir dann wir er war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (6. Februar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Criscross und ich haben uns für 1 Nacht Zimmer dort gebucht, werden also Samstag nachmittag irgendwann anrollen.
> 
> Hasi, kannst du uns für Samstagabend in Wernigerode einen guten Italiener empfehlen?



Geht ins La Collina... Beste Pizza


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> ...Hasi, kannst du uns für Samstagabend in Wernigerode einen guten Italiener empfehlen?





akastylez schrieb:


> Geht ins La Collina... Beste Pizza







micha.qlb schrieb:


> geht lieber zum Japaner und sagt mir dann wir er war



Meinst du das Orchidea?
Bis jetzt gab es da meines Wissens keine Todesfälle...
Ist ein sehr gutes Restaurant, definitiv kein Discount-Asiat...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Februar 2013)

Irgendein Asiate aus Wernigerode ist bis Halle gekannt. Nicht das Halle der Nabel der Restaurant-Welt wäre, aber der soll wirklich gut sein.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Criscross und ich haben uns für 1 Nacht Zimmer dort gebucht, werden also Samstag nachmittag irgendwann anrollen.
> 
> Hasi, kannst du uns für Samstagabend in Wernigerode einen guten Italiener empfehlen?



Rolf wir können bei mir auch ne Dose Raviolli aufreissen


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Irgendein Asiate aus Wernigerode ist bis Halle gekannt. Nicht das Halle der Nabel der Restaurant-Welt wäre, aber der soll wirklich gut sein.



Das muss/kann nur das Orchidea sein - wenn sich die Bekanntheit nicht darin erschöpft, das es eine große Portion warmer Undefinierbarkeit für nur drei Euro fuffig gibt...dann empfehle ich den Asiaten im Wägelchen vor dem Edeka - obwohl der auch nett, sauber und durchaus lecker kochend ist...



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Rolf wir können bei mir auch ne Dose Raviolli aufreissen



Banausen...


----------



## criscross (6. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Rolf wir können bei mir auch ne Dose Raviolli aufreissen


 
iiiih bäääh.... damit lockste aber keinen Hund hintern Ofen vor ,

da musste schon deinen Grill anschmeissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> iiiih bäääh.... damit lockste aber keinen Hund hintern Ofen vor ,
> 
> da musste schon deinen Grill anschmeissen



Da hat aber einer im "Schaut was ich gekocht Thread" spioniert


----------



## criscross (6. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Da hat aber einer im "Schaut was ich gekocht Thread" spioniert


----------



## micha.qlb (6. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Meinst du das Orchidea?
> Bis jetzt gab es da meines Wissens keine Todesfälle...
> 
> 
> ...



jepp..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







criscross schrieb:


> iiiih bäääh.... damit lockste aber keinen Hund hintern Ofen vor ,
> 
> da musste schon deinen Grill anschmeissen



Ich bring einen mit...der passt an die Lenkerstange...an die andere Seite kommt der Einkaufsbeutel


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Februar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 245413



Wie geil!

Die Weber "Barby" Edition


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2013)

Wie cool...und darauf brutzeln wir dann richtig blutige Männersteaks in Chili-Marinade...


----------



## RolfK (6. Februar 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Geht ins La Collina... Beste Pizza




Bestens - Dank dir 


Edit sagt: Wir spielen nicht Versuchskatze für euch


----------



## micha.qlb (6. Februar 2013)

nix versuchskarnickel...im Gault Millau Ranking haben die 14pkt (was immer das heißt...ich glaub aber das ist recht gut)

so nu aber schluss mit werbung... hab ja eh nix von


----------



## duke209 (6. Februar 2013)

ALLES OT & Spam hier !! 

Bäck zum Thema:

Samstag Vormittag in 918m Höhe (na was ist so hoch ?)...Wind, Kälte, permanent Neuschnee und Erstbesteigung hoch. Zum geplanten Trail bergab - Richtung Westen -  kam ich aufgrund bis zu 50cm tiefen Schneeverwehungen nicht, da ein gehen kaum möglich war. Bike natürlich auch nur hoch getragen und dann auf gleichem Weg auf "den Spuren seiner  selbst" runten - überwiegend gefahren. EIN TRAUM so völlig allein im tiefverschneiten Wald. 

Mal sehn was dieses WE geht....


----------



## akastylez (6. Februar 2013)

Das mit den 50cm kommt mir vom Wochenende bekannt vor


----------



## RolfK (7. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Rolf wir können bei mir auch ne Dose Raviolli aufreissen




Aber nur mit einer anständigen Flasche Rotwein dabei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (7. Februar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Aber nur mit einer anständigen Flasche Rotwein dabei !!!



Eine ???? Was trinkt ihr den dann


----------



## micha.qlb (7. Februar 2013)

Ma was Dienstliches, 

habe gerade erfahren, dass mich ein Aktiv-WE in Hohegeiß (Westharz; ist zwar nicht ganz WR ...hoffe ihr sehts mir nach) erwartet^^
Will mein Rad mitnehmen und die Frage ist nun...

wer kann mir spontan Trails empfehlen die ich" unbedingt kennen muss"^^...und die auch bei schnee gut erreichbar und vor allem fahrbar sind..???

max 25km

wer kann helfen?


----------



## akastylez (7. Februar 2013)

Märchenweg, Butterstieg, Kaiserweg, Pionierweg, Magdeburger Weg, Eckersprung, alter Goetheweg, Achtermanntor...

EDIT Wobei bei den Massen an Schnee die Momentan da rumliegen, es nicht einfach ist zu fahren, nirgends.


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Februar 2013)

Magdeburger Weg ist auch ohne Schnee nicht ohne...
Aber Butterstieg oder Pionierweg sollten doch gehen wenn der Schnee das zulässt. Sind allerdings nicht grad auf einem Weg.


----------



## akastylez (7. Februar 2013)

Da liegen zur Zeit 45cm  ich war heute dort  fahren.... Eh, nein.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Februar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Ma was Dienstliches,
> 
> habe gerade erfahren, dass mich ein Aktiv-WE in Hohegeiß (Westharz; ist zwar nicht ganz WR ...hoffe ihr sehts mir nach) erwartet^^
> Will mein Rad mitnehmen und die Frage ist nun...
> ...



Sobald das Schneebedingt fahrbar ist bin ich dabei. 
Sach an; ich komme hoch zu euch.


----------



## micha.qlb (7. Februar 2013)

naja...ig kenn mich da nich so aus... 

ich wollte von Hohegeiß starten und ne ca 25km runde drehen...
da muss doch ringsrum was gehen oder? Will auch keine riesen experimente machen..einfach en schicke snow-runde.

zur Not wird es ne Forstautobahn Runde...bei schnee ist eh alles wie kaugummi. anstrengend genug.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Februar 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Märchenweg, Butterstieg, Kaiserweg, Pionierweg, Magdeburger Weg, Eckersprung, alter Goetheweg, Achtermanntor...
> 
> EDIT Wobei bei den Massen an Schnee die Momentan da rumliegen, es nicht einfach ist zu fahren, nirgends.



Naja, das ist hier schon für Touristen wie mich spannend. 
Ich dachte du bist ein Local dort, dann fahr ich sowas auch in Snow 
Ansonsten sind wir beide nur zwei Landeier im Harz.


----------



## akastylez (7. Februar 2013)

Wer morgen Lust hat, Start 10h am Parkplatz am Oderteich, dann könnt ihr mal schauen wie fit ihr seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Februar 2013)

Da brauche ich nicht um zehn am Oderteich zu sein, um zu wissen, daß ich nicht fit bin. Das geht auch gut von hier aus.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. Februar 2013)

211Km One Way. Zu viel für einen Freitag, schade.


----------



## akastylez (7. Februar 2013)

bzw. Herauszufinden wie sich der Butterstieg im Tiefschnee fährt. 

Ne, das wird derzeit unmöglich sein.. Man kann ja kaum runterlafen. Morgen geht's vom Oderteich über den Märchenweg aufs Torfhaus und dann hoch auf den Brocken via Goetheweg...


----------



## micha.qlb (7. Februar 2013)

kann nich..muss zur reha


----------



## akastylez (7. Februar 2013)

Na Dein Glück


----------



## RolfK (8. Februar 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Eine ???? Was trinkt ihr den dann




Wollst dir Mut antrinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (8. Februar 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wollst dir Mut antrinken



Muss ich ja wohl wenn du mit kommst


----------



## RolfK (8. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, sonst kannst das Elend nicht ertragen 

Die, die nix getrunken haben, werden es dann bereuen


----------



## duke209 (9. Februar 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> bzw. Herauszufinden wie sich der Butterstieg im Tiefschnee fährt.
> 
> Ne, das wird derzeit unmöglich sein.. Man kann ja kaum runterlafen. Morgen geht's vom Oderteich über den Märchenweg aufs Torfhaus und dann hoch auf den Brocken via Goetheweg...



Viel Spass !!
Werd heut nich in Harz, auch wenn ich wieder Bock hät. Wollte eigentlich letzes WE den Butterstieg fahren, aber konnt mich auf der Wolfswarte oben kaum fortbewegen, geschweige den auf den Weg zum Einstieg machen. Musste mich einmal mit Hilfe des Bikes wie ein nasser Sack aus dem Schnee ziehen .. unfassbar, wie ich versackt bin  Aber geil wars dennoch!


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Februar 2013)

wir wollten letztes WE auch zur Wolfswarte hoch und dann den Butterstieg runter ,sind dann aber auf halben wege wieder umgedreht ,da es von der Schneehöhe nich grad wenig war und fahren einfach nich bzw sehr schwer möglich war


----------



## duke209 (9. Februar 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wir wollten letztes WE auch zur Wolfswarte hoch und dann den Butterstieg runter ,sind dann aber auf halben wege wieder umgedreht ,da es von der Schneehöhe nich grad wenig war und fahren einfach nich bzw sehr schwer möglich war



Die Spuren hochwärts hab ich Samstag eröffnet  tragend bis hoch direkt von der L504.


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Februar 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Die Spuren hochwärts hab ich Samstag eröffnet  tragend bis hoch direkt von der L504.



sonntag waren keine spuren mehr zu sehn


----------



## tobone (10. Februar 2013)

Wo hier gerade Butterstieg Thema ist.
Wie komme ich dahin? Waldautobahn Richtung Wolfswarte, noch am Schild vorbei wo es rechts zur Ww geht oder vorher schon irgendwo links?


----------



## duke209 (10. Februar 2013)

tobone schrieb:


> Wo hier gerade Butterstieg Thema ist.
> Wie komme ich dahin? Waldautobahn Richtung Wolfswarte, noch am Schild vorbei wo es rechts zur Ww geht oder vorher schon irgendwo links?



Waldautobahn ?? NoWay ! Wenn dann per "Wolfwarter Fussweg" von der L504 straight up.


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Februar 2013)

was du machen könntest zb am Oderteich Parkplatz parken ,dann um den oderteich rum ,hoch zum Clausthaler Flutgraben,dann richtung Wolfstwarten fussweg ,hoch zur Wolfswarte ,hinten wieder runter auf dem Butterstieg bis zur L504 und dann hoch zum Torfhaus ect ....

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bjctalfqzrrjrhof


----------



## tobone (10. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte der Butterstieg würde unten an der Bundesstraße enden.
Als ich mal den Trail der parrallel zur Bs läuft (unterhalb der Ww) einige zeit gefahren bin stand da mal ein Schild rechts hoch Butterstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (10. Februar 2013)

Das tut er auch....aber ich glaube hochfahren willst Du den nicht!


----------



## tobone (10. Februar 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Das tut er auch....aber ich glaube hochfahren willst Du den nicht!



Nö eher nicht
Obwohl ich meinte nat. links hoch, und halt die Bs die von Torfhaus kommt


----------



## akastylez (10. Februar 2013)

Wenn Du vom Torfhaus nach Altenau runter fährst, befindet sich der Ausstiegt auf der linken Seite.


----------



## tobone (10. Februar 2013)

Dann erreicht man den nicht über den Schotterweg den man zur Ww hochfährt?


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Februar 2013)

meinst du den Wolfswarten Fussweg ????
gucke doch einfach mal bei meinem Link ,da sieht man doch ganz gut ,wie man den Butterstieg am besten erreicht


----------



## tobone (10. Februar 2013)

Meinte den gr. Schotterweg hinter der Ww


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Februar 2013)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bjctalfqzrrjrhof

meinst du den weg ,der hier in der Karte grau mit roten balken ist ???


----------



## tobone (10. Februar 2013)

Den oberen Bruchbergweg. Den ich bisher immer zur Ww gefahren bin


----------



## tobone (10. Februar 2013)

Werde mich einfach mal wieder im Frühjahr5 auf die Suche machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (10. Februar 2013)

wenn du dir die karte anguckst ..würdest du sehen ,das du von dem weg auch den Butterstieg runter fahren kannst,hast dann aber nur halben Spaß


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Februar 2013)

....breaking news....

Preise für die Mountainbiker-Grundverpflegung am 21.04.:

Gulaschsuppe                                          klein 3,35     groß 4,95 
Erbseneintopf mit Bockwurst                      klein 3,90     groß 5,50 
Schnitzel "Wiener Art" mit Pommes und Salatbeilage                 8,95 
Nudeln Bolognese                                                               6,90 
"Fitnesssalat" mit gebratener Hähnchenbrust                           7,95 


----------



## jaamaa (11. Februar 2013)

Na dann plan mal bei der Tour ein paar km mehr ein und es hat sich anschließend mit den kleinen Portionen erledigt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Februar 2013)

Bei diesen Wucherpreisen bin ich heilfroh, daß ich am 21.April doch nicht kann. Wahrscheinlich liegt auch noch 1,5 m Schnee und es regnet nur und geht irgendwie nur berghoch... Hab ich ein Glück!


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Februar 2013)

ritter runkel schrieb:


> bei diesen wucherpreisen bin ich heilfroh, daß ich am 21.märz doch nicht kann. Wahrscheinlich liegt auch noch 1,5 m schnee und es regnet nur und geht irgendwie nur berghoch... Hab ich ein glück!






ich bestell schonmal nen fitnesssalat für vorneweg..viell komm ich dann de berge hoch


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Februar 2013)

Ich vermisse irgendwie Ribeye Steak auf Salatbett, oder habe ich das überlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (11. Februar 2013)

un ich jehacktesstippe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Februar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> un ich jeacktesstippe



Kannste dass für mich Wessi übersetzen?


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kannste dass für mich Wessi übersetzen?



Google WEST  meint dazu das es eine Abwandlung von Beamtenstippe ist 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beamtenstippe


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kannste dass für mich Wessi übersetzen?



aber gern 

http://www.buerokochblog.de/2009/06/19/gehacktesstippe-wasn-das/

oder auch:
eine Soße aus zartem Mett an delikaten Stampfkartoffeln und einer Symphonie aus Gewürzgurken (eigene HErstellung)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Februar 2013)

Quasi ne "Wirhattendochnix"-Bolognese


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Februar 2013)

Hier in Ostwestfalen Lippe gibt es was ähnliches 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stippgrütze


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Februar 2013)

Da bevorzuge ich Grütz- oder Wellwurst zum Kartoffelbrei (gestampft nicht aus der Tüte) mit Apfelmuss und geschmorten Zwiebeln. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## downhillsau (11. Februar 2013)

Ihr denkt doch alle nur ans eine wa?

Hey, bei der Tour gibts höchstens Jägerschnitzel im Brockenbett, garniert mit Ei...ähhh Eckersprung und Beerenstieg. Wers feurig mag, ein wenig Scharfenstein. Aber Vorsicht, könnte dann auch Höllenstieg sein. Für ganz Durstige gibts ne Runde Schierker Feuersteinklippen, für die Beauties unter uns den Moorstieg und die Gläubigen haben ihren Pfarrstieg. Und alle, die gern fast food mögen, können das ganze auch praktisch im Fünfminutentrail bekommen.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Bei diesen Wucherpreisen bin ich heilfroh, daß ich am 21.März doch nicht kann. Wahrscheinlich liegt auch noch 1,5 m Schnee und es regnet nur und geht irgendwie nur berghoch... Hab ich ein Glück!



Jaja, red's dir ein...
Schade das du nicht kannst, aber wir werden dir gern von den Strapazen und Qualen berichten...

EDIT:

Thomas: 
Bist ja voll der Pöt...ähhh...Poet...


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Moin,

Ich könnte aber von der Theorie her mich auch für den Tag anmelden und erst Sonntags anreisen wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Ergo ist also lediglich der Sonntag als Biketour geplant und der Samstag als Vorgeplänkel für die Anreise der Weitreisenden gedacht?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (11. Februar 2013)

Tour ist am Sonntag 10:00 Uhr, Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ist für Leute von weiter weg oder die, welche am Samstag schon separat fahren möchten!


----------



## netsrac (12. Februar 2013)

@Hasifisch

Moin, Du wolltest uns IG'ler ja noch informieren. Die Abfrage habe ich iwie verpasst. Ich kann doch aber sicher noch spontan hinzustossen, wenn's zeitlich klappen sollte, oder?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Februar 2013)

netsrac schrieb:


> @Hasifisch
> 
> Moin, Du wolltest uns IG'ler ja noch informieren. Die Abfrage habe ich iwie verpasst. Ich kann doch aber sicher noch spontan hinzustossen, wenn's zeitlich klappen sollte, oder?
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Klar, kommt demnächst. Soll nur eine geballte und möglichst umfassende Info werden, deshalb etwas länger...


----------



## netsrac (12. Februar 2013)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Februar 2013)

habs im Ratefred schon gepostet. Weiß auch nicht wo ich es loswerden kann...darum hier auch nochmal:

http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/

aber hat sich jemand von euch schonmal gedanklich damit auseinandergesetzt dort teilnehmen zu wollen? Ich hätte durchaus Bock....macht halt in einer Gruppe mehr Spass


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Februar 2013)

Ich melde mal vorsichtig mein Interesse an, ist eher 'ne Frage der Zeit. Wobei ich nicht so recht weiß, was mich da erwartet. Wenn man die Strecke nicht kennt, können ja schon mittlere Hindernisse merkwürdig sein. Wenn man nur den Absprung sieht und nicht weiß, wie tief/weit es wirklich geht.


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Februar 2013)

ich zitiere mal:

"*Wie schwer sind die Trails?* Der  Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecken im TrailCenter Rabenberg variiert â  allerdings geht es selten ultrasteil bergab. Vielmehr ergibt sich der  Schwierigkeitsgrad durch die Fahrgeschwindigkeit, es es kommt sehr auf  saubere Linienwahl an. Kleine SprÃ¼nge, Anliegerkurven, Kicker und  natÃ¼rliche Wurzeln sorgen fÃ¼r Abwechslung, aber Ã¼ber allem steht das  "Flow-"-Prinzip. Wer eine Orientierung anhand der Singletrailskala  benÃ¶tigt: Die Strecken der TrailTrophy Breitenbrunn sind im Bereich  S0  bis S2 anzusiedeln."

ham ja alle das gleiche Wissen...mir persÃ¶nlich gehts bei einer Teilnahme in erster Linie darum Spass zu haben...

Gewinnen kÃ¶nnen die ganzen Streber


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Februar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich zietiere mal:
> 
> "*Wie schwer sind die Trails?* Der  Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecken im TrailCenter Rabenberg variiert â  allerdings geht es selten ultrasteil bergab. Vielmehr ergibt sich der  Schwierigkeitsgrad durch die Fahrgeschwindigkeit, es es kommt sehr auf  saubere Linienwahl an. Kleine SprÃ¼nge, Anliegerkurven, Kicker und  natÃ¼rliche Wurzeln sorgen fÃ¼r Abwechslung, aber Ã¼ber allem steht das  "Flow-"-Prinzip. Wer eine Orientierung anhand der Singletrailskala  benÃ¶tigt: Die Strecken der TrailTrophy Breitenbrunn sind im Bereich  S0  bis S2 anzusiedeln."
> 
> ...



Der Zweite ist der erste Verlierer, damit das geklÃ¤rt ist...

Klar will ich SpaÃ haben, aber ein richtiger Einschlag ist in unserem Alter dann schon ein Problem (das meine ich ernst). Und was ist eigentlich S0 - S2, keine Ahnung?


----------



## fm7775 (15. Februar 2013)

Na S2 würde ich sage ist sowas wie Pfarrstieg, hinter den Bahnschienen oder die Treppen an der kleinen Renne, ich meine aber nicht die letzte Treppe vor der Brücke, sondern die Treppen die davor kommen


genaueres hier

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Februar 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Na S2 würde ich sage ist sowas wie Pfarrstieg, hinter den Bahnschienen oder die Treppen an der kleinen Renne, ich meine aber nicht die letzte Treppe vor der Brücke, sondern die Treppen die davor kommen
> 
> 
> genaueres hier
> ...





In welcher Fahrtrichtung?


----------



## fm7775 (15. Februar 2013)

ähm runter natürlich, berghoch gibt es IMHO keine Skala


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Februar 2013)

S2 ist schon eher der Pfarrstieg (die Treppe ist z.B. nicht technisch schwer, das ist eine Überwindungsfrage) komplett, oder auch Beerenstieg komplett etc. Also alles Sachen, die man als technischer Fahrer leicht oberhalb des Durchschnittes fahren kann. S3 ist schon recht heftig, vor allem auch steil und da sollten auch schon Umsetzer etc drin sein. Beispiel wäre das berühmet Stück samt Treppe an der Steinernen Renne - das ist m.E. S3.
Wenn es bei der TT aber um maximal S2 Stellen geht, würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen.

Ich würde gern, aber am 14. hat mein Vater GB und da werden wir ihn wohl an der Ostsee besuchen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Februar 2013)

Das hilft mir schon mal weiter, sollte also gehen.
 Habe übrigens beim Tourenplanen auf komoot.de (danke Frank, klappt meistens sehr gut) gesehen, daß dort z.T. auch die Schwierigkeit angegeben ist. Ob es stimmt, ist 'ne andere Sache: Höllenstieg S4, da sagt Franks Skala aber was ganz anderes.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Februar 2013)

Das ist totaler Quark. Nach allem, was ich weiß, gibt es S4 so gut wie gar nicht im Harz.
S4:
"S4 beschreibt sehr steile und stark verblockte Singletrails mit großen Felsbrocken und/ oder anspruchsvollen Wurzelpassagen, dazwischen häufig loses Geröll. Extreme Steilrampen, enge Spitzkehren und Stufen, bei denen das Kettenblatt unweigerlich aufsetzt, kommen im 4. Grad häufig vor."
Das ganze kommt von der Singletrail Skala, siehe hier.
Der Höllenstieg ist S2 mit wenigen S3 Abschnitten.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (15. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Der Höllenstieg ist S2 mit wenigen S3 Abschnitten.



Gibt's mal ein paar Bilder vom Höllenstieg ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, daß der Höllenstieg auf Bildern spektakulär rüberkommt.


----------



## kalihalde (15. Februar 2013)

Runkel, wir hätten letztes Jahr vielleicht doch die Gruppe fotografieren sollen, die den Höllenstieg hoch wollte, als wir runter sind. Dann gebe es zumindest ein spektakuläres Foto vom Höllenstieg .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Februar 2013)

Was heißt "wollte", die hatten ja schon ein Stück geschafft. Ich glauge, die hassen jetzt den Harz.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Februar 2013)

Mit Fahrrädern?!
Sowas gab's am Beerenstieg auch schon...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Februar 2013)

Das wird ein und dieselbe Truppe gewesen sein, die brauchen das bestimmt.


----------



## Baxter75 (15. Februar 2013)

manche brauchen es halt ,solche wege hoch zu fahren..sicherlich kann man den ein oder anderen weg auch hoch fahren ..was aber den Spaßfaktor sehr in grenzen hält ;-)


----------



## fm7775 (15. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mit Fahrrädern?!
> Sowas gab's am Beerenstieg auch schon...



ja einmal waren es sogar Frauen, aber das war glaube ich nicht am Höllenstieg, sondern am Beerenstieg


----------



## akastylez (16. Februar 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> manche brauchen es halt ,solche wege hoch zu fahren..sicherlich kann man den ein oder anderen weg auch hoch fahren ..was aber den Spaßfaktor sehr in grenzen hält ;-)



MOORSTIEG


----------



## Nothing85 (16. Februar 2013)

Wegen TrailTrophy nochmal kurz...
also wenn die irgendwann mal im Harz oder so statt finden sollte bin ich gern für sowas zu haben aber bis nach Nürnberg wollte ich deswegen nicht fahren dazu kommt bestimmt noch eine Startgebühr.

So was könnte man doch selber auch machen so unter uns quasi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Februar 2013)

Genau: IXS-Cup in Thale am 21./22. September, jemand von euch dabei? Versuche es, dieses Jahr mal auf die Reihe zu kriegen. 
Nothing85: da hält sich für Dich auch die Anreise in Grenzen. Die TrailTrophy ist übrigens im Erzgebirge und nicht in Nürnberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (17. Februar 2013)

Also Thale ist zwar nicht weit aber TT klang interessanter bzw nicht mit so einem racing Hintergrund. Ich hatte nur Breitenbrunnen gegoogelt und das war in der Nähe von Nürnberg...keine aahnung was da schieft gelaufen ist.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, daß die Organisation von (Enduro-)Rennen so aufwendig ist, daß man froh sein kann, wenn überhaupt eines stattfindet. Auf eines im Harz können wir wohl ewig warten. In Biesenrode gabs einen Marathon mit wirklich schöner Strecke, viele Single-Trails, die hat die Forstverwaltung auch zusammengestrichen. Um Halle rum gibts immer mal was nicht-ganz-legales-den-Berg-runter, wen es interessiert.... .


----------



## jaamaa (17. Februar 2013)

Als man 2011/2012 die neue Enduro-Serie plante, war als einer von vier Austragungsorten auch der Harz im Gespräch. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es Hahnenklee war. Leider hat sich mein Wunsch nicht erfüllt, ich habe nie wieder was darüber gelesen


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Februar 2013)

Na mal schauen, wie Braunlage nächstes Jahr wird, wenn die Umbauten an den Skianlagen vorbei sind. Würde sich eigentlich was anbieten...


----------



## downhillsau (18. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, daß die Organisation von (Enduro-)Rennen so aufwendig ist, daß man froh sein kann, wenn überhaupt eines stattfindet. Auf eines im Harz können wir wohl ewig warten.



Da muss ich dir leider Recht geben. Ich erinnere mich noch zu gut, als nach der Eröffnung Braunlages Gespräche mit allen Bikeparkbetreibern bezüglich einer Kooperation (bikeparx-harz) stattfanden. Man glaubt gar nicht, was es für Argumente gibt, um sowas konsequent abzulehnen, aus Angst ein anderer Park würde dadurch mehr verdienen! Dabei gab es super Ansätze (z.B. Kombiticket für alle Parks) und sogar ne eigene kleine Rennserie (Harzer DH-Cup2010). 
Allein die Durchführung eines DH-Rennens kostet sicherlich richtig viel Kohle und da sind die Strecken quasi schon vorhanden bzw. es braucht dafür keine extra Genehmigung. Wenn ich jetzt an ein Enduro-Rennen denke, sehe ich den Aufwand nochmals viel höher, weil sich das ganze auf einem größerem Areal abspielt. Abgesehen davon, kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, auf welchen "Nicht-Bikepark-trails" man für solch einen Event eine Genehmigung bekommt. Leider...

 @Hasifisch: Hr.Nüsse (Wurmberg-Seilbahn) hat sicherlich ein offenes Ohr, wenns um solche Dinge geht. Da sollten wir intensiver nach der Eröffnungstour beim Bierchen drüber quatschen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Februar 2013)

Es soll übrigens Ende der Saison Überlegungen und wohl erste Gespräche zu einem Revival der Bikeparx-Harz gegeben haben. Bin mal gespannt ob da was draus wird.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte das Glück, beim vermutlich(?) ersten Enduro-Rennen in dt. Landen dabei zu sein. Hat vor ca. 15 Jahren der Uwe Bucholz in Wünschendorf im Elstertal organisiert und es war ein Mordsspaß. Und es war natürlich nicht legal. Der Aufwand ist dabei relativ gering. So was habe ich hier auch schon organisiert (etwas tretlastiger), möchte aber die "Berge" um Halle keinem Harzer zumuten. Also falls ihr vor langer Weile nicht wisst, was ihr machen sollt.... . Im NP wäre es natürlich eine schlechte Idee.


----------



## downhillsau (19. Februar 2013)

Der Uwe Buchholz hat mir auch schon vor gut 10 Jahren vom Enduro vorgeschwärmt und das dies eine sehr entspannte Athmosphäre ist. Und Recht hat er gehabt, kann man wirklich nur jedem empfehlen. Die Mad East Enduro organisiert er übrigens auch


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Februar 2013)

Das nannte sich übrigens EndTouro (?) weils am Ende des Jahres war (23.12.) und schneite auch promt. Dafür gabs dann auf einem Bauernhof von Uwes Onkel Bratwürste und Glühwein!

Wäre meine nächste Frage zum Thema gewesen: lohnt Mad East, wie sind da die Strecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (19. Februar 2013)

https://picasaweb.google.com/109447...MEC2011?feat=embedwebsite#5621874240433571426 guckst du da 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und auch sehr lustig


----------



## downhillsau (19. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das nannte sich übrigens EndTouro (?) weils am Ende des Jahres war (23.12.) und schneite auch promt. Dafür gabs dann auf einem Bauernhof von Uwes Onkel Bratwürste und Glühwein!


Na so muss das auch sein oder? Mit den Kumpels ne Runde Spaß haben und dann gemütlich zusammen sitzen. So könnte übrigens auch das Fazit unserer Abschlußtour12 lauten und viel wichtiger, bald steht wieder so´n wichtiger Termin an. 



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wäre meine nächste Frage zum Thema gewesen: lohnt Mad East, wie sind da die Strecken?



Ich war sehr begeistert letztes Jahr. Super Organisation, Ablauf (inkl. Bustransfer) und natürlich die Strecken. Es waren 6 WP´s auf einer 30 km Runde, wobei es egal war, wann man bei der nächsten startet. WP1 ging an der Bobbahn runter, teilweise sehr eng und kniffelig mit kurzen Anstiegen,aber auch schnellen Stücken. WP2 war ein neu abgesteckter trail quer durch den Wald, WP3+4 waren auf einem Skihang mit Anliegern, Sprüngen und geilen offenen Wiesenkurven (da gabs auch nen Lift, Red Bull Mädels und die obligatorische Wurst). Bei WP5 musste man nen Stück hoch kurbeln und WP6 war ein Sahnetrail gespickt mit dicken Steinen, bevors über den Wiesenhang in den steilen Zielhang ging.

Es gibt auch von allen WP´s Videos. Wer sucht, der findet.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Februar 2013)

Danke für den Rennbericht, klingt gut. Die Videos habe ich schon gesehen, aber diesen Filmchen traue ich nicht. Auf Video sieht das meiste harmlos aus (gibts da keine Sprünge, warum fahren die nicht schneller?), aber wenn man es dann im Original sieht... hm.


----------



## fuschnick (20. Februar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> habs im Ratefred schon gepostet. Weiß auch nicht wo ich es loswerden kann...darum hier auch nochmal:
> 
> http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/
> 
> aber hat sich jemand von euch schonmal gedanklich damit auseinandergesetzt dort teilnehmen zu wollen? Ich hätte durchaus Bock....macht halt in einer Gruppe mehr Spass


 
Finde ich gut.. vielleicht können wir ja ein IG Harz Team aufstellen ?? 

Micha, ein Kollege und ich werden wohl auf jeden Fall dabei sein und werden uns wohl auch demnächst schon anmelden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Februar 2013)

TrailTrophy würde bei mir zeitlich (noch) passen. Außerdem lohnen sich 2 Tage einfach mehr, wenn ich schon mal da bin. 
Mad East am 22./23.06. lockt auch. Da werde ich mit meiner Frau verhandeln müssen.
Eines möchte ich auf jeden Fall mitfahren, würde es hier reinschreiben und hätte vermutlich dann auch noch Platz im Transporter.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Finde ich gut.. vielleicht können wir ja ein IG Harz Team aufstellen ?? ...



Das wäre sehr cool!
Da müssten wir schauen,ob wir das sogar ein bisschen aus dem Budget finanzieren, das aber noch einzurichten ist...
Natürlich unter der Bedingung, das dann dort auch Werbung für unsere Sache gemacht wird. Werden wir demnächst mal beraten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (20. Februar 2013)

Hier die Infos zur Teambildung:

Jeweils drei Fahrer/Fahrerinnen werden als Team gewertet, sofern ein entsprechender Teamname angegeben ist. Starten mehr als drei Teilnehmer unter einem Teamnamen, werden die drei schnellsten Fahrer des Teams gewertet. Der Teamname ist am besten bei der Anmeldung, spätestens aber bei der Akkreditierung bzw. Abholung der Startunterlagen anzugeben.

Wie gesagt würde ich mich gerne zeitnah anmelden. 

Hasifisch, Micha.. wollen wir auf der IGHArz Seite einen entsprechenden Thread eröffnen und eine Teilnehmerliste für das Team erstellen?


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> ...
> Hasifisch, Micha.. wollen wir auf der IGHArz Seite einen entsprechenden Thread eröffnen und eine Teilnehmerliste für das Team erstellen?



Ich werde heute mal eine neue Kategorie mit dem Namen "Aktivitäten" anlegen und dann können wir das so machen. Finde ich super. Vielleicht werden es ja auch mehrere Teams... 
Ich überlege jetzt wirklich, ob ich dann mit runterfahre - für einen Tag - und da dann Fotos und Werbung für die IG mache. Müsste mich im Vorfeld bei den Organisatoren erkundigen.


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Februar 2013)

find ich gut Hasi...Das könnte auch Platz für allerlei weitere Aktivitäten bieten (Dimb Aktiv Tour usw.)

auch die Sache mit der Teambildung find ich gut und ergibt auch Sinn (für unsere Sache)

Ich werde mich auf jeden fall für die TrailTrophy anmelden. Startgeld ist zwar ganz schön happich...shit happens.
In erster Linie will ich Spass haben und mich interessiert auch grundsätzlich dieser neue Trailpark.

Mad East is ja im Grunde nichts anderes, aber da kann ich leider nich...

Die Art des Wettkampfes ist einfach cool...man wird einfach nich auf die dicke der Oberschenkel (oder des Ranzens  ) reduziert...toll Sache!

so lange ich dort nicht alleine bin kann zzumindest aus meiner Sicht nur alles gut werden (bin Fremden gegenüber nicht sonderlich kommunikativ  )


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Februar 2013)

btw Hasi...

ich les gerade, dass der Jan dort Oberfilmemeister ist 

Du kannst/musst die also eine andere Ausrede einfallen lassen um nicht zur Familienfeier zu müssen


----------



## downhillsau (20. Februar 2013)

Ich werde auch bei der Trailtrophy dabei sein, obwohl das Startgeld nicht gerade einladend ist. Dafür sind es aber auch zwei Tage.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

Wann ist die TT?

War heute Vormittag mal eine Runde auf dem Hardtail unterwegs - war irre anstrengend, hoch und runter...aber schön ist´s im Walde...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Februar 2013)

13./14.Juli, die Anmeldung ist auch schon offen:

http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=76

https://www.sportident.com/timing/m...713300382&w=n&sprache=de&userid=0&ref=veranst


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, den Termin hatte sogar schon mal wer genannt, aber mein kleines Hirn ist im Moment sowieso dermaßen im Stress, das es gern mal irgendwelche Ablassventile öffnet...
Da haben wir noch genug Zeit, vorher die Geschichte mit dem IG-Harz Team zu besprechen. Allerdings müsstet ihr euch dann selbst um etwas Werbung vor Ort dann kümmern, ich werde an dem WE wahrscheinlich nicht können. Heißt: einfach dort mal ein bisschen Präsenz zeigen, Flyer verteilen, die Leute zum Thema Sperrungen im Harz sensibilisieren...
Ich würde wie gesagt vorher mit den Verantwortlichen Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## akastylez (22. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wann ist die TT?
> 
> War heute Vormittag mal eine Runde auf dem Hardtail unterwegs - war irre anstrengend, hoch und runter...aber schön ist´s im Walde...




 das passt!


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Februar 2013)

Klasse Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (22. Februar 2013)

Danke!
Leider nur Handybild, größer darf man es nicht anschauen...
War heute recht spontan in Braunlage, musste die Chance nutzen, mal ein wenig zu Boarden - vielleicht die einzige diese Saison...
Der Schnee war sowas von genial - der absolute trockene, fluffige und schnelle Powder, genau das Zeug, was sie in den Rockies "Champagne Powder" nennen.
Aber macht euch keine Hoffnung mehr - ab 11:00 Uhr war die Holländer-Schleuse offen und die machen jetzt alles platt.


----------



## downhillsau (22. Februar 2013)

Hasifsich,

ich hab ja noch Hoffnung, dass wir diesen Winter nochmal gemeinsam ne Tour mit den boards machen können. So langsam sollte ja für die location schön viel Schnee liegen. Aber ich werd erstmal ne Woche in die Alpen und gucken, was da so los ist.


----------



## micha.qlb (22. Februar 2013)

Wer auf dem Weg nach Braunlage ist, kann ruhig kurz vorher mal in Hohegeiß halt machen...nicht so groß aber auch nicht so überlaufen und mit netter familiärer Atmosphäre

http://hotelrust-harz.de/das-neue-ski-centrum-hohegei%C3%9F/

Nur mit Powder isses da glaub ni so...die Pistenraupe (wenn ich mal reich bin brauch ich auch so n ding) funktioniert gut^^

Aber um mal nen Nachmittag rumzurutschen find ich das da recht schick


----------



## Kasebi (23. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wäre meine nächste Frage zum Thema gewesen: lohnt Mad East, wie sind da die Strecken?



Schau Dich mal im Blog vom Physioterrorist um. Denn dessen Renn- und Tourenberichte sind immer wieder gut und lesenswert.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Februar 2013)

Netter Blog, aber MadEast ist da nur mit dem Marathon vertreten. Habe mich jetzt schon für die TrailTrophy eingetragen und bezahlt und dann wird die Zeit schon wieder knapp mit einem 2. verplanten Wochenende.

Wer von Euch hätte Bock am 3. März (Sonntag) Hasi's Privathang oberhalb Drei Annen unsicher zu machen? Es soll kalt bleiben und schneien.


----------



## micha.qlb (23. Februar 2013)

Also ich komme gerade vom Hohnekamm (zu Fuß) ....Ski und Rodel gut kann ich nur sagen!! Es ist ein absoluter Wintertraum!




3. März hätte ich schon Bock, hab aber keine Ski ...und wollte eigentlich auch am Freitag (1. März), wenn noch schön Schnee ist, mitm Rad bisl in de Berge

Wo genau weiß ich aber nich nicht so genau


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Februar 2013)

Also im Moment ist der Termin 3.03. sehr fragil - hat zwar drei Tage massiv geflockt, aber nun entschwindet es gerad wieder. Müssen mal sehen, wie es am Hohnekamm dann ist.

News:

Auf ig-harz.de gibt es einen Event-Manager (Menü oben: "Events") mit folgenden Punkten:
- 1. Sitzung 2013 am 20.04. und
- Saisoneröffnung 2013
Wird also ein sehr IG-Harz geprägtes WE... 
Ich würde euch bitten, auch wenn ihr euch im Terminplaner hier eingetragen habt, es dort noch einmal zu tun, bitte mit dem gleichen Nick. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm wenn nicht, wir brauchen nur eine ungefähre Zahl.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Februar 2013)

Hier noch mal der Text zur Tour:

*IG Harz Saisoneröffnung 2013

Was ist das?*

Genrell:
Was Tolles!
Genauer:
Eine lockere, Trail-orientierte Runde auf dem Mountainbike durch den frühlingshaften Harz rund um Wernigerode.

*Für wen?*

Für jeden, der über ein geländefähiges Fahrrad verfügt und zumindest ein wenig damit umgehen kann und bei den weiter unten beschriebenen Streckeneigenschaften nicht schon Herzflattern bekommt.

*Wie lange, wie viel hoch und wie schwer?*

Ca. 5 Stunden, maximal 1.000 Hm und kein Rennen. Ziel sind ein paar schöne Trails, auch schmal, auch technisch und dazwischen sicher auch mal Forststraßen, um dort hin zu kommen. Wer einzelne Stellen nicht schafft, wird nicht gemobbt und darf gern die Macher bewundern - muss aber nicht. Schieben wird in dieser Runde offiziell nicht als Schande betrachtet.

Genauer Streckenverlauf hängt vom Start des Frühlings ab und wie er uns die Wege präsentiert und wird noch bekannt gegeben.

*Ja, ich will! Wie kann ich?*

Ähmm - trag dich hier ein - und maximal 4 Mitfahrer, die du auf eigene Gefahr anschleppst.

*Ich komm von weit weit weg - kann ich trotzdem?*

Aber sicher!
Wir starten am Gästehaus Mann (ab dem 01.03.2013 "Harzpension Mann"), dort kannst du gern vorher übernachten und dich morgens mit Kohlenhydraten dopen. Es gibt auch Reisemobil-Stellplätze. Für Preise schau bitte nach unter www.gaestehaus-mann.de.

*Ich bin nach einer Tour immer so hungrig, halb verdurstet und stinke wie ein *#!!*+, möchte aber als Homo sapiens die Veranstaltung verlassen, wie geht das?
*
Du kannst nach der Tour für 0,50 EUR dort duschen, bekommst für weitere 0,50 EUR sogar ein Handtuch dazu und danach kannst du dich mit folgenden Speisen sowie allgemein bekannten und üblichen Getränken wieder reaktivieren:

Gulaschsuppe klein 3,35  groß 4,95 
Erbseneintopf mit Bockwurst klein 3,90  groß 5,50 
Schnitzel "Wiener Art" mit Pommes und Salatbeilage 8,95 
Nudeln Bolognese 6,90 
"Fitnesssalat" mit gebratener Hähnchenbrust 7,95 

*Ich will danach noch labern, darf ich?*

Alle sind eingeladen, nach der Tour noch zusammen im Restaurant des Gästehauses zu plauschen, ein Bierchen oder was auch immer zu vertilgen und den Tag gemeinsam ausklingen zu lassen!

*Was kostet das?*

Nix.
Außer den oben erwähnten Leistungen unserer Gastgeber natürlich.

*Ich habe mich schon bei mtb-news.de eingetragen und bin total verzweifelt, was ich nun machen soll!*

Leg die Waffe weg, wir finden eine Lösung!
Melde dich einfach hier an und zwar unter dem Nickname, mit dem du dich dort angemeldet hast und wir regeln alles für dich.

*Mein Gott, das Event ist so berühmt, es kommen tausende Leute, wie macht ihr das?*

Wir machen Gesichtskontrollen.
Ach, dürfen wir nicht - na dann fahren wir halt gruppenweise mit leichtem Zeitversatz. Auch okay.

*Ich vermisse hier noch lebenswichtige Informationen!*

Dann schmeiss deine Email-Maschine an und schicke eine lektronische Post an [email protected].


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Februar 2013)

Ach, der Winter geht noch 'ne Weile! Kalihalde, wärst Du mit dabei?

Wenn ich sehe, wieviel Mühe Du Dir mit der Tour gibst, tut es mir doppelt leid, nicht dabei zu sein. An Deinen Vorbereitungen könnten sich einige Rennveranstalter eine Scheibe abschneiden, vorbildlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (25. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ach, der Winter geht noch 'ne Weile! Kalihalde, wärst Du mit dabei?


 
Lust ist groß, wenn ich raus gucke. Regierung muss aber noch zustimmen .



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, wieviel Mühe Du Dir mit der Tour gibst, tut es mir doppelt leid, nicht dabei zu sein. An Deinen Vorbereitungen könnten sich einige Rennveranstalter eine Scheibe abschneiden, vorbildlich!


 
Hasi, auch von mir .


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also im Moment ist der Termin 3.03. sehr fragil - hat zwar drei Tage massiv geflockt, aber nun entschwindet es gerad wieder. Müssen mal sehen, wie es am Hohnekamm dann ist.
> 
> News:
> 
> ...



kann man in den Event-Planer selber Events eintragen?


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Februar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> kann man in den Event-Planer selber Events eintragen?



Hi Micha, leider nicht, das geht nur über das Backend. Dafür könnte ich dich aber freischalten.


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Februar 2013)

nööö musste nicht. Zur Not schick ich eine fertig formatierte Email die dann nur zu pasten ist 

noch ne Frage. Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob und für was ich mich eingetragen habe?


----------



## akastylez (25. Februar 2013)

Nette Runde....21.04. hat meine Dad Geburtstag, würde dennoch versuchen am Start zu sein.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Februar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> nööö musste nicht. Zur Not schick ich eine fertig formatierte Email die dann nur zu pasten ist



So hätte ich das auch vorgeschlagen... 



micha.qlb schrieb:


> noch ne Frage. Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob und für was ich mich eingetragen habe?



Geht leider bei dem System auch nicht, wird nur im Backend angezeigt. Müsstest also im Notfall fragen...
Es geht aber eine gewisse Zeit vor der Tour noch mal eine Email an alle angemeldete Nutzer raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Februar 2013)

Mir ist gestern übrigens aufgefallen dass an dem Wochenende auch das IBC-Usertreffen in Schulenberg stattfindet. Kann man j avor der Sitzung mal rum schauen oder so


----------



## fm7775 (28. Februar 2013)

ja, das habe ich auch gerade gesehen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=949


----------



## Hasifisch (1. März 2013)

War heute wieder mal mit dem Bike unterwegs. Hier sind gerade 5°C und Schnee gibt es zwar noch reichlich, aber nur in nass und schwer. Snowboarden gehe ich bei den Bedingungen nicht mehr...


----------



## micha.qlb (2. März 2013)

also ich war heute auch wieder unterwegs im "noch nich oben" Harz...es ist echt keine Freude. Da wo kein Schnee liegt ist Modder (das macht nix) und da wo Schnee liegt (das ist ne Eis/Schlamm/Schnee/Wasser....Pampe) kann man echt nur ganz bedingt fahren....habe mindestens 4 Spuren gesehen die auf dem gleichen Weg an unterschiedlichen Stellen aufgegeben haben ... incl. mir

....ma noch 2 Wochen warten oder Straße fahren


----------



## Hasifisch (6. März 2013)

Also mal Statusbericht der Strecken hier: alles Kacke!
Die Sonne macht jetzt natürlich auch noch das weich, was vorher wenigstens fest und einigermaßen fahrbar war, nun ist es nur noch Wrestling mit der Strecke...
Am Sonntag sind wir das Kalte Tal und Hüttestieg bis Drei Annen gefahren, das ging alles recht gut, da es morgens war und der Schnee/Eisbelag auf den Forststraßen fest. Dann haben wir uns den Bahnparallelweg angesehen und als gerade noch fahrbar empfunden: tiefer Schnee mit einer ca. 30cm breit festgetrampelten "Spur". Stellte sich dann als schwerer heraus als es schien, diese "Spur" war extrem holprig, an Sonnenstellen weich und rutschig und beim kleinsten Ausrutscher in den Tiefschnee hieß es "Rodeo"...
War trotzdem spaßig, aber seht zu, das ihr sowas mit Fully macht, mein Pöter ist immer noch sauer und Kopf und Hände taten am Ende auch gut weh...
Ich war nach den gut zwei Stunden für den Rest des Tages ziemlich platt!

Heute bin ich dann mit der Erwartung los, das sich durch die warmen Tage schon ordentlich was verändert hat. Soweit richtig - nur ist es nicht besser geworden...
Jetzt ist alles, was weiß oder grau auf den Wegen rumliegt, tief, schwer, matschig und unberechenbar. Sogar auf dem als Wanderweg stark genutztem Annaweg war stellenweise kein Fahren möglich. Und an den paar Stellen, wo kein Schnee mehr lag, war schön weicher Boden.
So sah das an einer _guten _Stelle aus!



 Dicke Backen...

Unten im Bereich des Tierparks habe ich dann eine Stelle gefunden, die schon nach Spaß aussah. Ich war wehrlos...



 Test Test


 Arbeit...


 ...und Spaß!

Also so wie das jetzt aussieht und mit der Kaltfront, die wohl noch mal anmarschiert, wird der März noch kein Bike-Monat! Denn bedenkt: ich berichte hier von den Wegen um Wernigerode in 300 Metern Höhe, auf der Höhe von Drei Annen, Schierke und darüber sieht das noch finsterer aus.
Ich finde das nicht so schlecht, da ich dann während der Wartezeit auf mein ICB nicht soviel versäume!


----------



## kalihalde (6. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also mal Statusbericht der Strecken hier: alles Kacke!


 
Das können Ritter Runkel und ich so nicht bestätigen . Man muss nur auf das richtige Sportgerät setzen . Wir hatten am Sonntag viel Spaß und für uns Flachländer waren die Bedingungen auch O.K.









Richtig fertig war ich am Abend aber auch.


----------



## micha.qlb (6. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also mal Statusbericht der Strecken hier: alles Kacke!
> Also so wie das jetzt aussieht und mit der Kaltfront, die wohl noch mal anmarschiert, wird der März noch kein Bike-Monat! Denn bedenkt: ich berichte hier von den Wegen um Wernigerode in 300 Metern Höhe, auf der Höhe von Drei Annen, Schierke und darüber sieht das noch finsterer aus.



Im Wesentlichen also so wie ein paar Tage vorher und 200 Meter tiefer....

wollte am Freitag morgen mal in Elend Richtung Brocken starten (oder so..kein genauer Plan)...aber das sollte ich dann lassen und lieber paarmal den Hexentanzplatz hoch und runter oder??????


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. März 2013)

Nun ja kalihalde, das müssen die jungen Leute noch lernen: im Sommer wird Rad gefahren, im Winter auf Brettern rumgerutscht. Vermutlich wird im August das Bild eines Jünglings gepostet, der mit Snowboard und verzweifeltem Gesichtsausdruck auf dem Skihang von Braunlage steht. So wird das nix, Jungs!


----------



## Hasifisch (7. März 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das können Ritter Runkel und ich so nicht bestätigen . Man muss nur auf das richtige Sportgerät setzen . Wir hatten am Sonntag viel Spaß und für uns Flachländer waren die Bedingungen auch O.K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber war schon recht fest der "Schnee", oder?


----------



## kalihalde (7. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Aber war schon recht fest der "Schnee", oder?


 
*Champagne_Powder hat man ja nur sehr selten im Harz . *

*Bedingungen waren in Ordnung. Leichte Neuschneeauflage auf festem Altschnee. Mit dem Board absolut gut fahrbar. Als  Ritter Runkel sich so richtig eingefahren hatte, war allerdings meine Kondition am Ende. Abschließende Talabfahrt bis zum Parkplatz auch möglich.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (7. März 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> *Champagne_Powder hat man ja nur sehr selten im Harz . *...



Ich kann mich auch nur an ein einziges Mal erinnern - vor zwei Wochen...
Aber wenn ihr Spaß hattet, ist doch super!


----------



## duke209 (10. März 2013)

Gestern biken gewesen, auf Neuschnee gehoft. Nach ca. 1km Fahrt im Wald (Start Thale) konnte ich dann das Bike bis zur Hexe die nächsten 3km überwiegend tragen. Noch zuviel Restsschnee der derzeit unfahrbar ist durch die vorangegangene Schnneschmelze. Dazu kam, dass ab 400 HM gestern alles vereist war. Naja das Beste draus gemacht. Bei solchen Bedingungen bin ich auch noch nicht die Hexe runter, grenzwertig ! Hat aber hat Spass gemacht nur auf die Fahrtechnik zu achten.












Trail komplett "zerrissen duch Schneeschmelze und Schweine"


----------



## micha.qlb (10. März 2013)

die Bedingungen sind momentan echt der pure Hass 

schöne Bilder....aber ...welcher See ist das???? Peterstichel??


----------



## duke209 (10. März 2013)

Naja schön is was anders, halt mit iphone. Ja is der Peterstichel ("früher" den ganzen Sommer immer drin gebadet)


----------



## downhillsau (11. März 2013)

Ach, kommt drauf an mit welchem Sportgerät man unterwegs ist! Wir sind gestern einmal um den Hohnekamm rum und es war sehr schön. Beim Anblick von Höllen- oder Beerenstieg (den Weg konnte man nur erahnen) war ich froh mit den Langläufern auf dem Forstweg zu sein...anders als in den restlichen 3 Jahreszeiten
Das wird es noch ne ganze Weile dauern, bis diese wieder befahren werden können. Ach nee, braucht uns jetzt ja nicht mehr interessieren.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. März 2013)

Haben unsere Hohnekamm-Langlaufrunde am Sa. gemacht, da war es aber schön glatt, alles vereist.


----------



## downhillsau (14. März 2013)

Das mit dem Eis sagten mir Kumpels (waren am Sa dort auch unterwegs) auch. Sonntag war es durch den Neuschnee (ca. 5 cm) super. Scheint so, als könnte man zumindest dieses We nochmal gut Ski fahren. Letztes Jahr um die Zeit haben wir uns bereits wie die Echsen auf dem Scharfenstein sonnen können


----------



## fm7775 (15. März 2013)

Also hier in Oschersleben sind 10 cm Schnee gefallen. Im Harz sind es bestimmt etwas mehr Neuschnee.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. März 2013)

In Halle schneits auch wieder gerade. Nicht schlecht, da kann ich mir evtl. am WE die Anfahrt in den Harz sparen und rutsche eine Runde um Halle. Ist ja selten genug, leider.

Wer von euch mal die TrailTrophy in Breitenbrunn mitfahren wollte, sollte nicht ewig warten, die Plätze gehen langsam aber sicher weg: https://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startlisteeinzel.php?wkid=20130713300382


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (15. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> In Halle schneits auch wieder gerade. Nicht schlecht, da kann ich mir evtl. am WE die Anfahrt in den Harz sparen und rutsche eine Runde um Halle. Ist ja selten genug, leider.
> 
> Wer von euch mal die TrailTrophy in Breitenbrunn mitfahren wollte, sollte nicht ewig warten, die Plätze gehen langsam aber sicher weg: https://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startlisteeinzel.php?wkid=20130713300382




Wie ich sehe bist du auch dabei. Der Micha hat es bei facebook gepostet. Ich bin mir nicht sicher. 85 Ocken


----------



## micha.qlb (15. März 2013)

in qlb und thale sind es nur gezuckerte 1 cm ....dafür doppelt soviel salz...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. März 2013)

@fm7775: Sind halt 2 Tage, dann geht's so. War seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr im Erzgebirge, interessiert mich schon. Würde auch was vom Siegersekt abgeben!


----------



## fm7775 (15. März 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> in qlb und thale sind es nur gezuckerte 1 cm ....dafür doppelt soviel salz...



schon komisch.

Oschersleben 10cm Schnee
Magdeburg nichts
Möckern auch 10cm Schnee


----------



## fm7775 (15. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @_fm7775_: Sind halt 2 Tage, dann geht's so. War seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr im Erzgebirge, interessiert mich schon. Würde auch was vom Siegersekt abgeben!



habe mich angemeldet, aber Ellenbogen und Schienbeinschutz habe ich nicht, lt. Teilnahmebedingungen sind die Pflicht


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. März 2013)

Am besten, wir schließen uns vor dem WE nochmal kurz und jeder bringt mit, was er hat. Wenn ich mir die Fotos von Laatsch und Lenzerheide ansehe, habe ich nicht den Eindruck, daß dies so verbissen gesehen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (16. März 2013)

steht in den Teilnahmebedingen, komplett Schutz. Halbschale reicht, aber Ellenbogen und Schienbeinschutz ist Pflicht


----------



## fuschnick (18. März 2013)

Also Ellenbogenschoner sind keine Pflicht, werden nur empfohlen. Pflicht sind Langfingerhandschuhe, Schienbeinschoner und natürlich der Helm bei den Abschnitten mit Zeitaufnahme.

Wir haben uns schon zu zweit angemeldet. Was ist denn mit der Idee als IG Harz Mannschaft an den Start zu gehen? So weit ich weiß kann man das vorort noch angeben.

Das wäre doch gute Werbung.. vorausgesetzt wir fahren gute Zeiten 

Hier noch das Zitat aus den Teilnahmebedingungen zur Ausrüstung:


Auf den reinen Bergab-Sektionen am Samstag Vormittag und Sonntag ist das​
Tragen von Schienbeinschonern und Langfinger-Handschuhen Pflicht


----------



## fm7775 (18. März 2013)

Also ich habe das was anderes gelesen und bei facebook auch nochmal bestätigt.


3. Sonstige Voraussetzungen/Bedingungen
Für einzelne Sessions bzw. Etappen der Veranstaltung kann der Veranstalter das Tragen von 
Schutzbekleidung vorschreiben. Grundsätzlich besteht Helmpflicht. 
Auf allen Teilstrecken mit 
Zeitmessung ist das Tragen von Schutzbekleidung bzw. Knie/Schienbein- und Ellenbo
-
genschonern sowie Langfingerhandschuhen Pflicht.


Micha hat sich mit IG-Harz angemeldet, habe das auch übernommen und wenn ich letzter werde.


----------



## fuschnick (18. März 2013)

stimmt.. du hast Recht. Ich bin irgendwie auf die Bedingungen der Lenzerheide oder so gekommen.

Wäre natürlich ärgerlich wenn du ohne Vorort bist, und sie dich nicht fahren lassen. Vielleicht kannst dir ja welche leihen?


----------



## fm7775 (18. März 2013)

hatte noch keine, werde aber auch öfters nutzen, daher habe ich mir bei ebay welche geholt. Knallgrüne von ixs


----------



## Avidadrenalin (18. März 2013)

Wie sind den momentan die Verhältnisse in Wernigerode?
Würde Anfang April gerne mit ein paar Jungs in die Region ein paar Touren machen.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. März 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> ...
> Wir haben uns schon zu zweit angemeldet. Was ist denn mit der Idee als IG Harz Mannschaft an den Start zu gehen? So weit ich weiß kann man das vorort noch angeben.
> 
> Das wäre doch gute Werbung.. vorausgesetzt wir fahren gute Zeiten ...



Das wäre großartig, ich klemme mich demnächst dahinter, wie wir da was machen können...



Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Wie sind den momentan die Verhältnisse in Wernigerode?
> Würde Anfang April gerne mit ein paar Jungs in die Region ein paar Touren machen.



Es taut um WR zügig ab, ich hatte gestern eine spaßig kleine Runde. An Südhängen ist teils nur noch wenig Schnee auf den Wegen (oder Eis), einige Bereiche waren schon frei, dann natürlich klatschnass...
Wenn die Temperaturen einigermaßen so bleiben, taut es schnell weg. Ich denke, das ab Ostern die ersten vernünftigen Touren machbar sind, aber alle Trails in Höhe Drei Annen etc werden noch nicht frei sein.


----------



## AlexR (18. März 2013)

Der Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tag sieht ja nicht so prima aus. Letztes Jahr war um diese Zeit schon fast aller Schnee weg. Wird sicher noch bis April dauern.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (18. März 2013)

Naja...das ist meine Hoffnung. ich mein vor knapp 1 1/2 Wochen war es tagsüber in MD schon einmal 15 Grad. Da kann man doch gern mal träumen....


----------



## micha.qlb (19. März 2013)

*Der Große Blizzard*

Aufblende

....Stimme aus dem Off: "Die Welt wie wir sie kennen...sie wird für lange Zeit nicht mehr sein wie sie war"

Musik von Hans Zimmer spielt ein:

Tag 1 danach





wir haben überlebt...doch was uns erwartet, das wussten wir nicht. Ich machte mich auf die Suche nach weiteren Überlebenden.





Und so aussichtslos die Lage schien..es gab Hoffnung. Links der Bürgermesiter... er hatte es auch geschafft und spornte die Menschen dazu an auch mit anzupacken...und das obwohl die Salzvorräte zerstört waren.





Einige trübe Wasserlöcher waren noch nicht zugefroren





...so konnten wir wenigstens den Schlamm trinken und auf Rettung aus dem Tal hoffen...

Werbung

Klarmobilmann

Abblende

Ende

...so Freunde...auf 120m ca 60km weiter harzlich von MD aus gesehen ergabs sich heute morgen dieses Bild. Schön oder?? nehme mal an, das weiter oben noch ein/zwei cm mehr liegen...zumal QLB nich als Wintersportort bekannt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esbekaner (19. März 2013)

Ich glaub du musst deine Hoffnung noch etwas bei Laune halten. Dieses Wochenende wird das wohl nix scheinbar


----------



## downhillsau (19. März 2013)

Auf den Spuren von Micha...so oder ähnlich
Ich habe mich jetzt auch bei der TT in Breitenbrunn mit dem Teamnamen "Team IG-Harz" angemeldet. Kann euch ja schließlich nicht allein dort fahren lassen. Wird sicher ein riesen Spaß. 

Ein zweites Paar Schienbeinschützer kann ich übrigens auch noch zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## micha.qlb (20. März 2013)

[letztes Offtopic]

Hinweis von mir bezgl. der TT ...

kümmert euch rechtzeitig um eine preislich adäquate Unterkunft...
ich bin da seid 2 tagen dran^^

Direkt oben am Rabenberg zu nächtigen kost lt Aussage der Rezeption 46  p.P./Nacht

das kommt für mich nich in Frage, da ich Freitag schon mitsamt meiner Gute nebst 2 Kötern anreise  

Alle weiteren Unterkünfte sind dann ca. 6-30 km entfernt.

ach und noch was

Schienbein Knie habe ich auch noch zum borgen. Wir sollten tatsächlich, wie von Marc vorgeschlagen, kurz vorher (irgendwo gesondert) ein paar Absprachen treffen. Mitfahrgelegenheiten, MItbringsel, wer holt das Bier...usw. Um den Thread nich gar so vollzumüllen  Viell auf der IG-Harz Seite oder als seperaten Fred

[Zwischenontopic]

btw. morgen in nem Monat is Eröffnungstour 

[/Zwischenontopic]

[/letztes Offtopic]


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. März 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> [Zwischenontopic]
> 
> btw. morgen in nem Monat is Eröffnungstour
> 
> [/Zwischenontopic]



Grmpf, und noch kein ICB in Sicht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. März 2013)

Habe mal ein Eintragedingens gebastelt, so hätten wir den Überblick, wer überhaupt dabei ist:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13804

 @_micha.qlb_: habe meine Spendierhosen an und werfe eine Kiste Bier in die Runde (oder besser: in's Auto).


----------



## duke209 (23. März 2013)

So heute mal bei -6 Grad Snowride-Uphillaktion auf Rosstrappe/Präsi-weg, dann oben rumgegurkt und wieder runter und die Downhillstrecke im Tiefschnee getestet   Nach 3 Stunden (irre) war ich aber dann durch. 

"Wer kommt den auf die Idee bei dem Schnee hier hochzufahren? Das wird nicht besser weiter oben" ..."Ich, und genau darum" 
















BEWEGT EUCH !


----------



## micha.qlb (23. März 2013)

wie lässt es sich fahren?

unten qlb ist alles harschig und echt nicht schön..

...wollte morgen mal los (sofern sonne und nich so windig wie heute)


----------



## Happy_User (23. März 2013)

Also ich werde morgen mal ab Ilsenburg die Saison eröffnen.
Mal sehen was so geht.


----------



## esbekaner (24. März 2013)

hier im Flachland fahren wir schon ne Weile... aber mit dem Rest Schnee oder wie man es auch nennen will machts nicht so richtig Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (24. März 2013)

@Happy_User
Auf Ilsenburg hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust! Bin gespannt wie die Verhältnisse bei Deiner heutigen Tour sind. Gestern nicht weit weg hats Spaß gemacht aber war echt anstrengend und ... kalt im Wind.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. März 2013)

Wir waren heute mit angepassterem Sportgerät unterwegs...
Schweinekalt, windig, trotzdem prächtiges Wetter und sehr gute Piste! Nach drei Aufstiegen war Ende...körperlich...


----------



## micha.qlb (24. März 2013)

großartige Bilder 

hab mich heute nich raus getraut. War um 8 mitn Hunden draußen und hab mich spontan trotz Bombensonne gegen sämtliche Außenaktivitäten entschieden (ich hasse Wind). Mit schlechtem Gewissen...aber durchgezogen


----------



## Hasifisch (24. März 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...und hab mich spontan trotz Bombensonne gegen sämtliche Außenaktivitäten entschieden (ich hasse Wind). Mit schlechtem Gewissen...aber durchgezogen



Konsequent... 

Übrigens: alle auf den Bildern zu sehenden Spuren sind von uns...


----------



## micha.qlb (24. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Konsequent...



Absolut 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Übrigens: alle auf den Bildern zu sehenden Spuren sind von uns...



http://de.fotolia.com/id/35134386

glaube hier wurde gerade eine größere Bestellung aufgegeben


----------



## AlexR (25. März 2013)

schicke Bilder.  Langsam habe ich aber genung von Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopsi7 (25. März 2013)

@Hasi

schön wars, aber ich hab heute Beine aus Beton.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. März 2013)

hopsi7 schrieb:


> @Hasi
> 
> schön wars, aber ich hab heute Beine aus Beton.




Dito! Habe noch nie so langsam die Kleine in die Krippe gebracht...


----------



## downhillsau (25. März 2013)

Ach Jungens,
ich habs gewusst und bin nicht mitgekommen. Die Strafe kommt prompt mit so genialen Bildern. Nachdem ich aber am Sa inner Schierke Loipe fast erfroren wär, hatte ich mich auch konsequent gegen Kälte und Wind entschieden.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. März 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Ach Jungens,
> ich habs gewusst und bin nicht mitgekommen. Die Strafe kommt prompt mit so genialen Bildern. Nachdem ich aber am Sa inner Schierke Loipe fast erfroren wär, hatte ich mich auch konsequent gegen Kälte und Wind entschieden.



Virtueller Hinterkopfklatscher jetzt...

Es gibt News zur TT Breitenbrunn, bitte alles weiter dazu im IG Harz thread hier im Forum(wegen IG Harz Team und so...)


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. April 2013)

Traurige Nachricht, da Er (ohneworte)auch im Harz unterwegs war und wir am 21.4. auch kommen wollten eine kleine Info an Euch.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=627813

VG JensIII
ich bin am 24. dabei und angemeldet.


----------



## micha.qlb (4. April 2013)

Da wollte ich nur mal fix ein Statement zur Wetterlage/Trailbeschaffenheit geben und lese solch traurige Nachricht! Mein Mitgefühl geht an die Hinterbliebenen!

...so im Ostharz (Höhe Hexentanzplatz) is alles Mist. Im Wald ist kaum fahren möglich. Maximal in ausgetrampelten Rinnen geht es. Kommt man davon ab bleibt man sofort in ca 20-30 cm Harsch stecken.

Die Trail von der Hexe runter gingen aber überraschend gut. Sachte machen...oben beschriebenes Abweichen von ausgetrampelten Pfaden führt zur sofortigen Entschleunigung^^


----------



## Nothing85 (7. April 2013)

Tag alle zusammen.
Bin grade dabei meinen Urlaub zuplanen. Wollte dieses Jahr nach Hinterglemm. Und zwar in der Zeit vom* 21.08* (Nachmittags los fahren) bis *25.08.* Habe jetzt übers Forum das Haus Ameshofer gefunden und würde da jetzt einfach mal nach fragen wie es aussieht in der Zeit. Fahre noch mit einem Kumpel aus QLB.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust...oder kennt sich da schon aus und kann was empfehlen oder möchte gern mitkommen. Einfach mal per PN oder hier melden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. April 2013)

Lust schon, aber....


----------



## jaamaa (7. April 2013)

Ich auch.... Lust schon, aber... 

Es gibt viele gute Pensionen dort, ich persönlich finde jedoch das Spielberghaus ideal. Neben dem guten Essen und den originellen Zimmern sind die total auf Biken eingestellt. Das gute ist eigentlich, dass man morgens nach dem Frühstück nicht erst zur Seilbahn fahren muß um auf den Berg zu kommen, sondern gleich am Haus nach dem Höllentrail auf dem Pascherweg 600 hm runter machen kann. Danach bist du glücklich


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,
wie sieht es im Harz aus? , habt Ihr schon eine Strecke für den 21.ten ausfindig gemacht oder freigeschaufelt. Ich freue mich schon auf die Tour, hoffentlich schafft die Sonne bis dahin noch was
VG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (8. April 2013)

Ich hoffe es taut die Woche fleißig. Sonntag sollten 17 Grad werden da möchte ich die erste Runde drehen . Noch sehen die Webcambilder schlimm aus .


----------



## micha.qlb (8. April 2013)

ich kann nur auf meinen Post weiter oben verweisen.

Samstag war ich in Friedrichsbrunn..ca 500 m hoch und da lag Schnee ohne Ende. Das brauchts schon paar Warme Tage für fahrbare Trails

Bei mir unten auf 120m ist bis auf vereinzelte Schneefelder schon recht viel Graugrün zu sehen (Der Bärlauch guckt  )...aber alles Weich..wie Kaugummi

mal auf Sonne und Wind hoffen...

aber ne Schlammschlacht am 21. hat auch ihren Reiz


----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2013)

Es _ist_ auch schlimm...
Allerdings hatte gestern und hat heute erstmals die Sonne so richtig Power und der weiße Tod ist so richtig auf dem Rückzug. Ich denke, wir werden nächstes WE mal versuchen, ein Strecke zu finden.
Die Saisoneröffnung ist aus meiner Sicht seit gestern nicht mehr in Gefahr...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. April 2013)

Zusätzlich soll es ab morgen für den rest der Woche erstmal bei milden Temperaturen regnen, das führt meistens zu Turboschmelze, und wenn die Prognosen so bleiben brüllt ab Sonntag dann richtig die Sonne.

Könnte also beim Saisonauftakt von unten dezent feucht werden


----------



## micha.qlb (8. April 2013)

richtig einmoddern..ick freu mir


----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2013)

Ja, Wetterlage sieht nach schneller Klärung aus - sowas wie Blitzkrieg kann ich ja aus Gründen politischer Unkorrektheit nicht sagen... 
Micha: genau das wurde uns von der NVP vorgeworfen - "...diese Biker wollen ja, das es schlammig ist, die freuen sich richtig..." erboste Tonlage dazu vorstellen.
Weil damit machen wir die Pfade kaputt. Also du, um genau zu sein...tss tss tss...


----------



## micha.qlb (8. April 2013)

was kann ich denn dafür, dass die NPV die Wege nicht vernünftig trocken föhnt...Frechheit


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. April 2013)

So kann man sich täuschen, dabei wirkte der Micha immer so freundlich....und dann sowas, oh Gott.

Es wird Zeit, das die NPV diesen Regen verbietet, macht ja die ganze Natur kaputt!!!


----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2013)

Dabei sollte sowas zur Standardausrüstung gehören:







Trailversion:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2013)

Weiter so, redet Euch heiß und dann schnell auf die Strecke, das hilft auch


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. April 2013)

So ein Feuerwehr-Föhn bringts nicht, da muss ein MIG-Triebwerk ran:

http://www.hekttor.biz/images/galerie/325/Tryskace.jpg


----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> So ein Feuerwehr-Föhn bringts nicht, da muss ein MIG-Triebwerk ran:
> 
> http://www.hekttor.biz/images/galerie/325/Tryskace.jpg



Mit ein wenig Erweiterung der Brockenbahn über den Hohnekamm könnte man da sicher ein paar Tage rausholen.
Sollen wir mal unsere neuen Kontakte nutzen und nett bei der NVP fragen?

Falls der die andere Seite mitliest: das ist nur Spaß!


----------



## micha.qlb (8. April 2013)

Apropos Brockenbahn...

ich kenne übrigens den wahren Grund, warum Wanderer die Biker nich leiden können: 

Die HSB nimmt Fahrräder kostenlos mit...Hunde jedoch nicht. Der rotsockige Hundebesitzer fühlt sich nun massiv benachteiligt und spannt nun absichtlich mit Laufleine und Hund Hindernisse auf die Wege. 

Klar das es da zu Spannungen kommt...Schuld ist also die HSB 

liebe NPV...nicht ernstnehmen..ich war als kleines Kind verschüttet
liebe Forumsteilnehmer..nicht ersntnehmen..ich habe Tourette^^


----------



## downhillsau (8. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig Erweiterung der Brockenbahn über den Hohnekamm könnte man da sicher ein paar Tage rausholen.
> Sollen wir mal unsere neuen Kontakte nutzen und nett bei der NVP fragen?



Und man könnte sich recht zügig wieder hoch shutteln lassen. Die Wege würden dadurch auch entlastet werden. Es heißt doch immer, es soll mehr Verkehr auf die Schiene.


----------



## kaisaabike (8. April 2013)

Hi 
ich bin in den ersten Augustwochen in Wernigerode mit meinen Freerider im Urlaub. Habt ihr irgendwelche Trails oder Bikeparks in der näheren Umgebung die ihr mir empfehlen könnt?
kaisaabike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (8. April 2013)

Trails gibts sehr viele.
Bikeparks bzw DH Strecken wären Braunlage, Schulenberg, Thale


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. April 2013)

Bis August könnten die Parks ja vielleicht auch wieder brauchbar sein. Evtl. taugt dann Hahnenklee ja wieder was, und Sankt Andreasberg will ja angeblich auch dieses Jahr noch eröffnen.

Der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. April 2013)

Ein Alternativfahrzeug: "was kümmert mich ein bisschen Schlamm" am 21.4. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Mmh-ew1swD4#!


----------



## Hasifisch (9. April 2013)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ein Alternativfahrzeug: "was kümmert mich ein bisschen Schlamm" am 21.4.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Mmh-ew1swD4#!



Off Road Trucks sind schon krasse Viecher - obwohl ich den GTR auch nicht direkt von der Bettkante schubsen würde. Zum Inhalt schreibe ich hier mal nichts...


----------



## BikeTiefling (9. April 2013)

Wie das Wetter wird würde mich auch interessieren. Vor 8 Tagen sah es noch so aus: 





Diesen Sonntag war es dann so schön, dass es endlich ein sonniger Familienausflug vor den Bergen möglich war. 





Bin echt gespannt wie das WE wird.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. April 2013)

Na Hauptsache die ausschlagenden Bäume hauen mich nicht noch um bis nächste Woche, im Moment fühl ich mich als würde ich ne fiese Erkältung haben...


----------



## Nothing85 (11. April 2013)

aber die Kommunikation mit dem Spielberghaus ist nicht die beste...:-( lassen sich ganz schön viel Zeit beim antworten meiner Buchungsanfrage.


----------



## micha.qlb (11. April 2013)

pünktlich zum Feierabend astreinstes Badewetter...

dünnes langes Shirt und nen Nicki  drüber haben ausgereicht....

Summer is coming 

die Bedingungen in the lower eastharz sind super und ich bin für nächste Woche nun auch guter Dinge


----------



## hopsi7 (11. April 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> aber die Kommunikation mit dem Spielberghaus ist nicht die beste...:-( lassen sich ganz schön viel Zeit beim antworten meiner Buchungsanfrage.




das bike-hotel conrad wäre m. e. auch eine empfehlung.

gute lage, nettes team, absolut fairer preis incl. tourguide -xc/freeride- (sehr zu empfehlen, insb. die sog. big five tour), spassigem haus-up/downhill-rennen (wer will), grillabend mit gleichgesinnten, eine zum hotel gehörende alm auf ca. 1600 m unweit des hackelberg trail mit beheiztem pool (das ist wirklich ein knaller) und einem kühlschrank voller leckerer sachen am ende eines "anstrengenden" tages. gefällt allen sehr gut.


----------



## Nothing85 (11. April 2013)

Das klingt auch sehr verlockend. Ich hatte mich auf der Abschlußtour doch mit jemanden unterhalten (vielleicht warst du das ja) der sagte auch was von einem Pool auf der Alm und dann zum Abend nochmal den letzten Trail rocken....
Wie ist das eigentlich Nachts? Da fahren sicher die Lifte nicht oder?
Sorry für ot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (11. April 2013)

Ich war grad im Wald und bin fast vom glauben abgefallen...
Sogar Nachts wenn es dunkel ist...ist es total schlammig!!!





(war nur mit Handy unterwegs)

Ne mal im Ernst...es fährt sich erstaunlich beschissen...es gibt Strecken die sind wie Kleber. Dazu kommt das ich meine Kondition irgendwo im Schnee verloren hab...das kann was werden zur Saison Eröffnung 
Vielleicht sollten sich erstmal eine Gruppe zusammen finden zum Konditionstraining mit dem Ziel nächsten Monat die Saisonn zu eröffnen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. April 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich war grad im Wald und bin fast vom glauben abgefallen...
> Sogar Nachts wenn es dunkel ist...ist es total schlammig!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Bike ist doch noch sauber, da habe ich im Harz schon andere Tage erlebt(Biesenrode 2...?). Wenn Du das Gefühl hast es Klebt irgendwie liegt das an der satten Federung Deines Bikes. Es wird schon noch ein bisschen Trocknen bis nächstes WE.
 VG Jens


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. April 2013)

Das mit dem Kleber kennen ich auch. Das war hier so wenn gerade die ersten cm angetaut waren. Die Reifen waren dann in nullkommanix Slicks.


----------



## Nothing85 (11. April 2013)

Ich bin ja nicht durch den Schlamm gefahren


----------



## Hasifisch (11. April 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht durch den Schlamm gefahren



Vorbildlich - Bike über die Moore getragen, wie es die NVP wünscht...


----------



## micha.qlb (12. April 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich war grad im Wald und bin fast vom glauben abgefallen...
> Sogar Nachts wenn es dunkel ist...ist es total schlammig!!!
> 
> 
> ...



also Altenburg ging heute/gestern echt gut. FAST trocken und kaum klebrig.

Bei dem Fitnessding muss ich zustimmen. Bin paarmal im Schnee gefahren, da fühlte ich mich besser als gestern ohne...lag bestimmt am Gegenwind ^^...bin auch dafür zu verschieben 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Vorbildlich - Bike über die Moore getragen, wie es die NVP wünscht...



Drüber springen Hasi...drüber springen. so wird gar nix beschädigt. Ich glaube, dass ist auch der Punkt an dem wir ansetzen können um endlich ein paar schöne Rampen auf die Trails zu bekommen.


----------



## AlexR (12. April 2013)

Bis wohin liegt denn noch Schnee? Spinne schon mit dem Rad erreichbar?

Grüße


----------



## Nothing85 (12. April 2013)

Ich meinte nicht das wir das verschieben sollten...freu mich da schon drauf. aber vielleicht sollten wir es umbenennen in "im Winter verlor ich meine Kondition,helft mir sie wieder zu finden Tour!"


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2013)

Guten Morgen Allerseits,
Verschieben geht garnicht( alle anderen WE sind schon weggeplant ),
außerdem ist es ja noch eine reichliche Woche
VG Jens
aus dem verregneten "Süden" (SAH)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. April 2013)

@Comfortbiker: ich denke, Du meinst Biesenrode 2009


----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2013)

AlexR schrieb:


> Bis wohin liegt denn noch Schnee? Spinne schon mit dem Rad erreichbar?
> 
> Grüße



Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Wenn du in WR startest, kommst du noch kaum 1-200Hm weiter. An den Südhängen ist schon einiges frei, aber alle halbwegs im Wald liegende Wege sind noch dick zu.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Allerseits,
> Verschieben geht garnicht( alle anderen WE sind schon weggeplant ),...(



Ganz ruhig...
Verschieben war uns ist definitiv nicht ansatzweise ein Thema!



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker: ich denke, Du meinst Biesenrode 2009



Ich hoffe du hast seitdem mal geduscht und das Fahrrad geputzt...würde deine Beteiligung an der Tour von abhängig machen...


----------



## fm7775 (12. April 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht das wir das verschieben sollten...freu mich da schon drauf. aber vielleicht sollten wir es umbenennen in "im Winter verlor ich meine Kondition,helft mir sie wieder zu finden Tour!"



es gibt zig Möglichkeiten damit die Kondition im Frühling nicht versagt.

Laufen,
Skiken,
Skilanglauf,
Rollentraining,
functional training


----------



## AlexR (12. April 2013)

Dann wird das bis diesen Sonntag wohl nicht viel besser aussehen 

Danke


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @_Comfortbiker_: ich denke, Du meinst Biesenrode 2009


Das könnte sein, bei solchen Rennen habe ich wenigstens auch mal eine Chance wenn die ganzen Schönwetterfahrer auf der Strecke liegen. Da nimmt man jede Pfütze mit, damit der Schlamm vom Bike tropft. Ich glaube dieses Jahr soll die Wasserdurchfahrt wegfallen, es wird immer schwieriger mit den Wettkampfstrecken.
VG Jens


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. April 2013)

Ich fahre die Eröffnungstour gar nicht mit, da ich genau zu dieser Zeit eine 8-Tage-Harztour geplant habe. Und das ich mein Problem, da sind Übernachtungen in Altenau, Braunlage ... dabei. Wir werden wohl ums zeitweilige Strassefahren nicht drumherumkommen, so'n Mist.

Hasifisch, das Rad brauchte ich nicht übermäßig putzen, es kam dann noch die Wipperdurchfahrt.

Comfortbiker, die Strecke soll schon letztes Jahr viel einfacher (=langweiliger, Forst sei Dank) geworden sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (12. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ganz ruhig...
> Verschieben war uns ist definitiv nicht ansatzweise ein Thema!


 




Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Comfortbiker, die Strecke soll schon letztes Jahr viel einfacher (=langweiliger, Forst sei Dank) geworden sein.


 
... wobei mit Eisenbahnschotter geschotterte Wege durchaus auch anspruchsvoll sein können. Und "die" Abfahrt war auch wieder dabei .


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. April 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ... wobei mit Eisenbahnschotter geschotterte Wege durchaus auch anspruchsvoll sein können. Und "die" Abfahrt war auch wieder dabei .


Jemand der mit einem "harten Hartteil" rumfährt will es ja auch nicht anders


----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2013)

Das ist doch eine Stahlgabel, die flext wie Sau...


----------



## Nothing85 (12. April 2013)

Ich wär für kleine Namensschilder, wo zumindest der Username drauf steht...damit man mal weiß, wer aus dem Forum so alles mit dabei ist.


----------



## fm7775 (12. April 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich wär für kleine Namensschilder, wo zumindest der Username drauf steht...damit man mal weiß, wer aus dem Forum so alles mit dabei ist.



Gute Idee. Und was soll drauf stehen? Realname oder Username

Frank


----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich wär für kleine Namensschilder, wo zumindest der Username drauf steht...damit man mal weiß, wer aus dem Forum so alles mit dabei ist.





fm7775 schrieb:


> Gute Idee. Und was soll drauf stehen? Realname oder Username
> 
> Frank



Echt gute Idee!
Ich besorge Textilsticker zum Aufpappen, die kann jeder vor der Tour selbst beschreiben. Vorname und Nickname bei Bedarf dazu, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Nothing85 (12. April 2013)

jap sehr gut!!! Ich fand nämlich bei der Abschluss Tour war das sehr unübersichtlich und vielleicht kommt man dann so noch mehr ins Gespräch. ich bin dafür aumen:


----------



## Harzmann (13. April 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Comfortbiker, die Strecke soll schon letztes Jahr viel einfacher (=langweiliger, Forst sei Dank) geworden sein.



Die Jungs hatten letztes Jahr Probleme mit dem Privatwald durch den die Strecke führt. Aber dennoch ist es meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Veranstaltungen hier im Harz.


----------



## esbekaner (13. April 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht das wir das verschieben sollten...freu mich da schon drauf. aber vielleicht sollten wir es umbenennen in "im Winter verlor ich meine Kondition,helft mir sie wieder zu finden Tour!"



sehr guter Name 

dem kann ich mich auch zuordnen


----------



## Comfortbiker (13. April 2013)

Harzmann schrieb:


> Die Jungs hatten letztes Jahr Probleme mit dem Privatwald durch den die Strecke führt. Aber dennoch ist es meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Veranstaltungen hier im Harz.


Super Veranstaltung, ich hoffe das ich die Kraft und ein starkes Herz für den Bergsprint habe auch wenn mir im Rennen die Beine brennen



Nothing85 schrieb:


> jap sehr gut!!! Ich fand nämlich bei der Abschluss Tour war das sehr unübersichtlich und vielleicht kommt man dann so noch mehr ins Gespräch. ich bin dafür aumen:


 
Ich möchte eine Startnummer am Lenker, weil ich für kleine Namensschildchen meine Lesebrille aufsetzen muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. April 2013)

Habe vor mal von Braunlage den Harz in Richtung Süden zu erkunden (Ravensberg, Stöberhai). Auf der Karte sehe ich aber fast nur Forstwege, gibts da wirklich nix anderes?


----------



## jaamaa (14. April 2013)

Entlang der L600 gibt es in südliche Richtung einen Trail (Brunnenbachsweg). War ganz flowig... mehr ist da aber wohl nicht . Hatte dort auch nur Forstwege gesehen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. April 2013)

Hm, schade, die alte Bahnstrecke Walkenried-Braunlage bietet sich schön zum Zurück-und Hochradeln an.


----------



## downhillsau (14. April 2013)

Was auch interessant wäre, nur nicht ganz die südliche Richtung, ist der Sösesteintrail (Beginn Stieglitzeck) und legendär natürlich Hans Kühnenburg.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. April 2013)

Danke, ist mir vom Namen her schon ein Begriff. Aktuell ist aber genau Braunlage südl. interessant und da fällt schon auf, daß dort auf Karten keine kleinen Pfade zu finden sind. Dann wirds eben ein ruhiger Tag.
Grundsätzlich würden mich die Hoch/Westharzecken schon interessieren, wenn Du dort mal wieder unterwegs bist und noch dankbare Gäste brauchst, einfach melden..


----------



## downhillsau (14. April 2013)

Der Westharz ist schon interessant. Nur hab ich da noch keine vernünftige Runde zusammen stellen können. Wir sind eben total verwöhnt von den trails vor der Haustür.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. April 2013)

Der Hallenser muss für kernige Pfade eh ein Stückchen fahren, da stören dann 50 km mehr auch nicht. Vielleicht kann Kalihalde mal in seinem Westharz-Schatzkästen nachsehen, das passende Rad dazu hat er jetzt ja.


----------



## kalihalde (14. April 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann Kalihalde mal in seinem Westharz-Schatzkästen nachsehen, das passende Rad dazu hat er jetzt ja.


 
Im Schatzkästchen habe ich was von 1991 gefunden. 





Magdeburger Weg vom Torfhaus runter wurde auch schon damals gerne genommen.





Vom Sonnenberg zum Oderteich über die Bretterwege.



downhillsau schrieb:


> ... Sösesteintrail (Beginn Stieglitzeck) und legendär natürlich Hans Kühnenburg.


 
Daran erinnere ich mich auch sehr gerne .
Mann, ist das lange her.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (14. April 2013)

Ich glaube, die Stelle, die man auf dem oberen Bild sehen kann, kennt der Herr Runkel nur zu gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (14. April 2013)

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mal zwei Touren zusamen geklickt. Beide starten in Hohegeiß (unweit Braunlage)...vielleicht hilft das ein wenig beim planen und vielleicht kann auch ein sich Auskennender was zu sagen. Die sind nämlich ungetestet und stehen auf meinem Plan für dieses Jahr. ...



http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...7FAF9862576D55CE499917B5C287A02D5823501519765

http://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fi...319A1A1E81C25BD7783CC5ED1E3B08440654F2619EA0D

Falls die Links nich gehen, bitte Bescheind geben 

achja..falls ihr dieses WE fahren wollt...Die Schneesituation lässt vernünftiges Fahren da oben m.E. noch nich zu


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. April 2013)

Micha,ich bin da leider kein Auskenner.
 @_Zapp_ brannigan: ich habe es verdrängt, aber jetzt hast Du es ja wieder rausgekramt. Naja, ich habe gepennt und bin ein bißchen den Hang runtergefallen, d.h., ich konnte beim Fallen an einen kleinen Baum ranspringen und mich dran festhalten, auch mein Rad hing in einer Astgabel. Es war viel steiler und tiefer, als es auf dem Bild aussieht.


----------



## gnss (15. April 2013)

Wart ihr gestern los? Wie sieht die Schneelage aus, auf welcher Höhe fängt der weiße Dreck an?


----------



## Hasifisch (15. April 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Wart ihr gestern los? Wie sieht die Schneelage aus, auf welcher Höhe fängt der weiße Dreck an?



Wir sind gestern mit kurzen Tiefschnee-Schiebepassagen den Bahnparallelweg bis Drei Annen gut hoch gekommen. Ab dort braucht man sich keine Hoffnung machen...
Über Steinbergskopf zurück war auch okay.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## BikeTiefling (15. April 2013)

Sonntag ~ 500 hm. 





Wenn das Bike ohne Hilfe außer dem weißen Zeug steht ist es kein gutes Zeichen.

Aber es wird besser!


----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2013)

Habt ihr über Himmelfahrt schon ne grössere Tour geplant? Ich bin mit 6 Freunden in Schierke das ganze WE und würde mich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2013)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Sonntag ~ 500 hm. ...



Sonntag ist laaange her...war vorhin unterwegs und völlig geplättet. Weg, die letzte Woche Mi und Do noch mit teils 30cm Schnee bepackt waren, sind jetzt nicht nur schneefrei, sondern trocken!!!



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Habt ihr über Himmelfahrt schon ne grössere Tour geplant? Ich bin mit 6 Freunden in Schierke das ganze WE und würde mich freuen



Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich da in WR bin.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (16. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen...ich möchte mit ein paar Jungs am Samstag in den Harz, rund um den Brocken. Wir würden gerne, auch wenn noch Schnee liegt, ein paar Trails fahren. Gibt es jemand aus der Umgebung, der vielleicht Lust hätte und für uns den Guide macht?


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> war vorhin unterwegs und völlig geplättet. Weg, die letzte Woche Mi und Do noch mit teils 30cm Schnee bepackt waren, sind jetzt nicht nur schneefrei, sondern trocken!!!



Das klingt ja hervorragend! 
Ich freu mich auf Sonntag!


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...ich möchte mit ein paar Jungs am Samstag in den Harz, rund um den Brocken...





Da bin ich gespannt auf einen Tourbericht...


----------



## micha.qlb (16. April 2013)

Was Hasifisch damit glaube sagen will...

das Sportgerät der Wahl sollte eher ein leichtes Kajak sein.

So richtig viel Spass werdet ihr nicht haben mit den Bikes


----------



## Avidadrenalin (16. April 2013)

Abgesehen vom Schnee, welche Strecke, die halbwegs ausgeschildert ist, könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> das Sportgerät der Wahl sollte eher ein leichtes Kajak sein...



Nee, eher sowas:


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. April 2013)

Wie geht die Kuller berghoch? Und Probleme mit der NPV?


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wie geht die Kuller berghoch?



Kommt sicher auf die Energie beim Abschuss an.








Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...Und Probleme mit der NPV?



Werden überrollt. Wollte da sowieso eine Kursänderung in der Taktik vorschlagen.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (16. April 2013)

Wieso seit ihr eigentlich so negativ eingestellt. Warum sollte es am Samstag keine gute Ausfahrt werden? Die Webcams zeigen eigentlich nur Gutes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. April 2013)

Mich betrifft es ja auch. Daher habe ich umgeplant. Die Webcams zeigen nur Stellen, auf die die Sonne scheint. Nimm einen Weg mit festgetretener Schneedecke, etwas höher liegend und im Schatten.....da bin ich skeptisch.


----------



## micha.qlb (16. April 2013)

Es ist keiner negativ. Ich persönlich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass du enttäuscht sein wirst. Ich behaupte mal, dass sinnvolles Befahren des Oberharzes nur mit ganz viel Glück am WE möglich sein wird.

Auf den letzten paar Seiten stehen ja immer mal Wetter-Lageberichte...


----------



## Avidadrenalin (16. April 2013)

Du nach dem Winter bin ich einfach nur froh, auf dem Bike zu sitzen


----------



## Happy_User (16. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Habt ihr über Himmelfahrt schon ne grössere Tour geplant? Ich bin mit 6 Freunden in Schierke das ganze WE und würde mich freuen


Also Himmelfahrt mit nem Bike im Harz, ist aus meiner Erfahrung nicht so clever. Da sind die Wege mit Wanderern voll, wie zu Weihnachten die Fußgängerzonen.


----------



## fm7775 (16. April 2013)

ach ging letztes Jahr auch und sogar Br..r Weg und kein Wanderer unterwegs war


----------



## TigersClaw (16. April 2013)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Also Himmelfahrt mit nem Bike im Harz, ist aus meiner Erfahrung nicht so clever. Da sind die Wege mit Wanderern voll, wie zu Weihnachten die Fußgängerzonen.



Das geht schon. Ich war die letzten beiden Jahre auch dort. Wenn man entspannt fährt, und nicht unbedingt auf den Hauptwanderwegen, ist alles gut.


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2013)

Problem ist halt nur, das außerhalb der Hauptwanderweg noch viel Schnee drin liegen wird. Wie RR schon schrieb - die Webcams zeigen die sonnigen Partien.
Ich wünsche euch aber, das wir uns alle irren.


----------



## Nothing85 (17. April 2013)

Ich könnte kotzen genau wie letztes Jahr liege ich flach. Am Anfang dachte ich das sind nur die Pollen aber mittlerweile glaube ich da steckt noch mehr dahinter. Ich werde das heute beim Arzt checken lassen aber für Sonntag sehe ich für mich schwarz:-(


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. April 2013)

Ruhig Brauner, das Jahr ist noch lang. Vielleicht wird ja Hasis Truppe am WE vom Ranger verhaftet und lebenslänglich eingesperrt und dann biste hinterher froh über deine Grippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedi04 (17. April 2013)

Das wollen wir nicht hoffen....


----------



## fm7775 (17. April 2013)

Gibt es Kleidungstipps.

kurz für trockene Fahrten oder 
lang für trockene Fahrten oder 
Komplettnässeschutz oder sogar
Nässeschutz mit Thermounterwäsche 

im Flachland fahre ich mit dem Renner ja schon kurz


----------



## Ruedi04 (17. April 2013)

Ich glaube den Regenschutz kannst du zu Hause lassen. Ich werde mich für einen Mix aus lang und kurz entscheiden, oben lang unten kurz. Aber da die meisten ja mit Auto anreisen, kann man ja alles einpacken und vor Ort seinen Dresscode auswählen


----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. April 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich könnte kotzen genau wie letztes Jahr liege ich flach. Am Anfang dachte ich das sind nur die Pollen aber mittlerweile glaube ich da steckt noch mehr dahinter. Ich werde das heute beim Arzt checken lassen aber für Sonntag sehe ich für mich schwarz:-(



Und wenn der Arzt feststellt Grippe, lass bitte prüfen, ob Virus oder Bakteriell bedingt. Bei mir war es so und die Ärzte sind von Virus ausgegangen.
...war falsch. War bakteriell bedingt und dem entsprechend haben die Antibiotika nicht gewirkt und es ist schön eine Seitenstrangangina draus geworden.


----------



## fm7775 (17. April 2013)

Ruedi04 schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Regenschutz kannst du zu Hause lassen. Ich werde mich für einen Mix aus lang und kurz entscheiden, oben lang unten kurz. Aber da die meisten ja mit Auto anreisen, kann man ja alles einpacken und vor Ort seinen Dresscode auswählen




tja ich nicht, muss alles in den Rucksack packen. fahre mich auch schon warm.


----------



## micha.qlb (17. April 2013)

hab gerade n übelst lustiges Bild vor Augen wie Frank mitm Renner kommt...das Fully hinten am Rucksack festgeschnallt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. April 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> tja ich nicht, muss alles in den Rucksack packen. fahre mich auch schon warm.


 Guten Morgen Allerseits, 
da musst Du natürlich Wechselsachen einpacken wenn du bei den Temperaturen Schweißnass in Wernigerode einrollst, sollst Dich ja nicht erkälten.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. April 2013)

Auch die Nicht-Auto-Anreisenden sollten sich ruhig Wechselsachen mitbringen, die könnt ihr im Gästehaus deponieren.
Ansonsten denke ich auch: oben lang, unten kurz. Aber bitte nur jugendfrei kurz...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. April 2013)

Strapse?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. April 2013)

Was ist denn bei euch geplant?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Was ist denn bei euch geplant?



Das Hier!

Oder Interessierst du dich für die Sache mit den Strapsen?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das Hier!
> 
> Oder Interessierst du dich für die Sache mit den Strapsen?




Ne du,dass mit den Strapsen ist nicht so meins


----------



## downhillsau (17. April 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> super-langweilige Asphaltrunde heute  wollte eigentlich Höllen, Eckerloch, Beeren und Pfarrstieg fahren



So siehts grad im schattigen Oberharz aus. Das dauert noch ein paar Tage, bis da was geht


----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. April 2013)

Mh...doof. Und wie ist es in Wernigerode, wenn ihr da eure Tour machen wollt.Müsste dann doch schon deutlich besser sein


----------



## Luk00r (17. April 2013)

wasn das für nen Bike ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2013)

Fanes. Bild ist aus dem Fanes-Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (17. April 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> So siehts grad im schattigen Oberharz aus. Das dauert noch ein paar Tage, bis da was geht



Das war der Wurmbergstieg kurz vor Schierke. Da habe ich mich richtig verfranst. im oberen Teil kann man noch im herabfliessenden Schmelzwasser fahren, aber dann wirds sehr pampig. Teilweise ging nur noch schieben  um den Brocken siehts nicht besser aus. Wollte den Eckerloch- und die ersten beiden Höllenstiege fahren. unmöglich... Beerenstieg, Moorstieg und Pfarrstieg habe ich mir dann gar nicht mehr angesehen..


----------



## Hasifisch (18. April 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Das war der Wurmbergstieg kurz vor Schierke. Da habe ich mich richtig verfranst. im oberen Teil kann man noch im herabfliessenden Schmelzwasser fahren, aber dann wirds sehr pampig. Teilweise ging nur noch schieben  um den Brocken siehts nicht besser aus. Wollte den Eckerloch- und die ersten beiden Höllenstiege fahren. unmöglich... Beerenstieg, Moorstieg und Pfarrstieg habe ich mir dann gar nicht mehr angesehen..



Beerenstieg ist z.B. immer einer der letzten freien Wege...
Unterschätzt das einfach nicht. Egal was Wetterberichte, Webcams oder meinetwegen Brockenbennos Rheuma sagen - in den dunklen Harztälern herrschen andere Abtau-Gesetze als anderswo... 

Für unsere Tour sieht es gut aus, Einzelheiten später. Aber stellenweise schlammig wird es, und nicht zu knapp!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

Danke für die Info, dann wird am Bike nur das nötigste gemacht. Da hängt noch Asse-Schlamm dran.

Oder muss ich es noch dekontaminieren bevor ich in den NP darf


----------



## kalihalde (18. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, dann wird am Bike nur das nötigste gemacht. Da hängt noch Asse-Schlamm dran.
> 
> Oder muss ich es noch dekontaminieren bevor ich in den NP darf


 
Wenn Du im Bergwerk_Asse  damit warst, würde ich es empfehlen .

Glück Auf!
kalihalde


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

Naja, im nicht, aber unsere Standardrunde führt direkt am Tor vorbei


----------



## micha.qlb (18. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, dann wird am Bike nur das nötigste gemacht. Da hängt noch Asse-Schlamm dran.
> 
> Oder muss ich es noch dekontaminieren bevor ich in den NP darf



JA.

Atomfahrräder sind genauso nicht zugelassen wie Ebikes und Simson-Roller


----------



## Hasifisch (18. April 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> JA.
> 
> Atomfahrräder...



Hmmm...so ein Ding hundert Meter vor dem Fahrerfeld: Wege trocken und warm, nicht mehr schlammig und von Ungeziefer befreit...


----------



## micha.qlb (18. April 2013)

quasi ein Peloton-Fön


----------



## Hasifisch (18. April 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> quasi ein Peloton-Fön



Plutonium-betreiben - aber mit G-Kat...

Habe vorhin mit Christian nach unseren Scoutings die letzten Tage die Runde grob besprochen.
Treffen - fahren - Gasthaus Armeleuteberg Mittag essen - fahren - ankommen.
Reicht das?


Okay: wir fahren erst mit ganz angenehmen Steigungen über Kaltes Tal und Hüttestieg zum Parkplatz Drei Annen und fahren von dort einen schönen Bogen über die Staumauer des Zillierbach-Stausees zurück nach WR, dort dann einkehren (wer mag) im Gasthaus Armeleuteberg.
Nach dem Mittag wechseln wir die Talseite und fahren über eher unbekannte Wege Richtung Harzrand bei Benzingerode. Zum Abschluss nach dem letzten Uphill gibt es als Bonbon noch den Wendelstieg.
Genaueres eventuell morgen Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Plutonium-betreiben - aber mit G-Kat...
> 
> Habe vorhin mit Christian nach unseren Scoutings die letzten Tage die Runde grob besprochen.
> Treffen - fahren - Gasthaus Armeleuteberg Mittag essen - fahren - ankommen.
> ...



Klingt optimal für mich. Ich fresse mittlerweile wieder Allergietabletten, da ist für mich die Möglichkeit die Tour im schlimmsten Fall gegn Mittag in WR abzubrechen absolut super. 
Ich denke aber mal das wird schon gut gehen.


----------



## micha.qlb (18. April 2013)

ich habe nur "angenehme Steigungen" gelesen und bin zufrieden...

Am Ende - um es mit den Worten von Marc zu sagen - geht es ja eh die ganze Zeit bergauf...aber das soll so erstmal reichen 

Wetter soll ja recht gut, wenn auch kühler werden...ich bin guter Dinge und freu mich.

Auch bin ich gespannt wieviel nun tatsächlich zum NP-Flashmob antreten


----------



## Avidadrenalin (18. April 2013)

Hat vielleicht wer von euch Lust nächste Woche Sonntag mit um den Brocken zu touren?
Gern sehen ist vor allem jemand, der die Trails super kennt und uns den Guide macht.


----------



## Ripgid (18. April 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht wer von euch Lust nächste Woche Sonntag mit um den Brocken zu touren?
> Gern sehen ist vor allem jemand, der die Trails super kennt und uns den Guide macht.



könnte passen, bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob samstag oder sonntag.. kannst mich ja im laufe der nächsten woche mal anschreiben. wieviele seid ihr denn?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (19. April 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> könnte passen, bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob samstag oder sonntag.. kannst mich ja im laufe der nächsten woche mal anschreiben. wieviele seid ihr denn?




Bis jetzt sind es 4 Leute.


----------



## XtremeHunter (19. April 2013)

Ich wäre defintiv auch dabei, wenn das Wetter stimmt. Bin von Donnerstag bis Sonntag flexibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (20. April 2013)

30 Stunden nachdem ich diesen Beitrag geschrieben habe werden wir also unterwegs sein...Zeit für die allerletzten Informationen zur Tour!

Wir treffen uns also um 10:00 Uhr an der Harzpension Mann im Mühlental in Wernigerode. Es sind reichlich Parkplätze vorhanden und jeder, der nicht mit dem Auto anreist und eine Tasche mit Klamotten oder sonst welchen Lebensnotwendigkeiten mitbringt, aber nicht auf der Radtour dabei haben möchte, kann sie dort gern unterstellen.

Wir starten 10:15 um eventuellen Nachzüglern eine Chance zu geben. Das diese pro Minute zu spät und für jeden Tour-Vollender ein Bier spendieren müssen, ist eine andere Geschichte. Wer also ohne Flatrate bei seiner örtlichen Brauerei durch´s Leben geht, sollte pünktlich sein. Wenn ihr merkt, das es eng wird, meldet euch bitte unter 0160 975 28648.

An einer noch zu findenden und möglichst offensichtlichen und optisch penetranten Stelle in der Harzpension wird ein kleiner Tisch stehen, auf dem wir wichtige Utensilien ausstellen. Nein, es ist kein Schrein mit einer kleinen Radfahrer-Ikone, sondern eine ganz profane Spendenbox sowie eine Liste mit den schon angekündigten Snacks. Wir möchten jeden bitten, der nach der Tour und frisch geduscht in freakiger Mountainbiker-Fachidiotenrunde noch eine Stärkung für die Heimfahrt aufnehmen möchte, dort ein Kreuz bei der Speise seiner Wahl zu machen, damit die Küche ein wenig planen kann.
Ein paar Worte zur Spendenbox: sie darf auch ignoriert werden...aber: damit wir die Unkosten der Saisoneröffnung auffangen, müsste jeder im Schnitt 2 Euro spenden. Darum bitten wir.
Jeder Euro mehr ist natürlich äußerst willkommen, fließt direkt in unsere IG-Kasse und gibt uns die Möglichkeit, für den ab diesem Sommer zu erwartenden Kampf gegen Wegsperrungen und für Instandhaltungsmaßnahmen an Wegen und andere Projekte schnelle finanzielle Mittel zur Verfügung zu haben. Das Ergebnis der Sammelei werden wir auf unsere Website veröffentlichen. Genauso wird dort in Zukunft immer genau über unser Budget Auskunft gegeben.

An dieser Stelle ein kurzer, aber herzhafter Gruss an Carsten von www.augenoptik-günther.de, der am Samstag am Triathlon in Veckenstedt teilnimmt und dort unsere Flyer verteilt, für deren erste Auflage er 30 EUR in die IG Kasse gelegt hat! Material und Arbeitszeit habe ich gern dafür im Namen des Fokus-Fotostudios investiert.

Jetzt aber zur Tour: wir fahren erst in aller Ruhe rechtsseitig des Mühlentales bis zum Kalten Tal und weiter den Hüttestieg hinauf. Fast auf der Höhe von "Drei Annen" fahren wir dann rechts ab und statten dem wunderbaren Steinbergskopf einen Besuch ab. Über den Prototypen eines MTB-tauglichen Singletrails mit Flow düsen wir runter auf den Drängetal-Hangweg. Zwischendurch können sich die Könner wieder an der berühmten Elversstein-Treppe austoben.

Das Drängetal geht es dann auf breitem Forstweg wieder hinauf bis ungefähr zur Drei-Annen-Hohne-Höhe. Wir müssen dabei nicht in einem Tempo fahren, das wir uns gegenseitig die ersten Frühblüher ins Haar stecken können, aber im Sinne einer entspannten weiteren Tour brauchen wir nicht rasen. Die Red Bull Trinker unter uns können aber gern vorpreschen. Bitte immer nur bis zur nächsten Kreuzung und dann warten!

Vor Drei Annen kreuzen wir nach links zum Hüttestieg und fahren diesen entlang, bis wir die Brockenstraße kreuzen. Dieser folgen wir parallel Richtung Elbingerode und fahren dann in der Nähe des alten Kunstberg-Schachtes wieder links und donnern runter zur Zillierbach-Staumauer. Diese überqueren wir und fahren dann auf der anderen Seite auf den Herbert-Pohl-Weg, der zwar kein Trail, aber ein einfach schöner Weg ist. Als Highlight wartet am Ende als Abfahrt zum Kalten Tal der "Hexenstieg", ein feiner, leicht technischer Downhill. Das Kalte Tal wird gequert, auf dem Hexenstieg geht es weiter zum Forsthaus und hoch zum Gasthaus Armeleuteberg. Mittag.

Danach nutzen wir die Schwerkraft, die Dank der vollen Bäuche nun auch mehr Angriffsfläche gefunden hat, und düsen wahrscheinlich am Bollhasental einen der schönsten Trails um Wernigerode hinunter. Alternativ einen anderen Weg.

Wir kreuzen das Mühlental, fahren auf Pfaden durch wunderschönen lichten Laubwald rund um den Schlossberg und dann die Augustenallee, die mit Sicherheit nicht das ist was sich ein Nichtkenner darunter vorstellt, bis zum Annaweg oberhalb des Christianentales. Wir folgen diesem Weg, später dem Herrmannsweg und überqueren diesen Höhenzug zum Vorharzland. Es geht hinunter bis ins Trecktal und dann genießen wir die grandiose Sicht vom Ziegenberg-Kamm aus. Außerdem können wir dort ein paar hundert Meter im Achterbahn-Stil zurücklegen.

Jetzt folgt der letzte lange Anstieg wieder hinauf zum Herrmannsweg über den "Heilgen Grund". Dieser wird nach dem Tag sicher etwas mühsamer werden, aber die Belohnung kommt danach. Wir folgen dem Herrmannsweg bis zur Triangelhütte und als allerletzten Akt sportlichen Vergnügens düsen wir den kompletten Wendelstieg hinunter. Dann lassen wir es noch gemütlich ausrollen und sammeln uns wieder an der Harzpension Mann.

Dort kann jeder duschen, sein Fahrrad etwas abspritzen und anschliessend die oben erwähnte Stärkung zu sich nehmen.

Und jetzt das Beste: der Sonntag soll wettermäßig sehr fein werden...zieht euch trotzdem halbwegs wetterfest an, Feuchtigkeit könnte durchaus von unten durchdringen...

Ich freue mich riesig auf die Tour und verbleibe in diesem Sinne bis morgen...ist spät geworden... 

Es sind noch mal alle herzlich zum IG Kaffeklatsch am Samstag um 15:00 Uhr in der Harzpension Mann eingeladen!

Viele Grüße,

Garrit Wenzel (Hasifisch), Sprecher IG Harz


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. April 2013)

Nabend Gerrit,
klingt super und mit dem Wetter haben wir nochmal Glück gehabt(hoffentlich), ich freue mich drauf
VG Jens


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. April 2013)

Klingt sehr gut, euch viel Spaß!


----------



## kalihalde (20. April 2013)

Hasifisch, ich feue mich auf Sonntag.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2013)

Sehr schön beschriebene Tour und das zu so später Stunde, Garrit! 
Das steigert die Vorfreude nochmal gehörig.


----------



## micha.qlb (20. April 2013)

@Hasifisch... das ist der Kamm zur B6n hin oder? da wollte ich schon immer mal rauf...hat sich nie ergeben
 @Ritter Runkel..dir auch viel Spaß... natürlich NUR wenn ein ausführlicher Tourbericht nebst Strecken und pro Tag eine lustige Begebenheit folgt


----------



## Hasifisch (20. April 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> @Hasifisch... das ist der Kamm zur B6n hin oder? ...



Genau der. Witzig, aber Körner ziehend wie blöd... 
Marc: viel Spaß ebenso!


----------



## Deleted 58074 (20. April 2013)

An Alle!

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei'm Anbiken!
Möge der Gott des Wetters und der Gesundheit mit Euch sein!

ein Exilharzer


----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2013)

Moin. 

Bin raus. 
Die BoS ist Bockhart und ich weiß nicht warum. 
Selbst ohne Luft lässt sie sich kaum komprimieren. 
Heute mal zerlegen. 

Viel Spaß euch alle.


----------



## esbekaner (21. April 2013)

ja, nachdem gestern Abend um acht Uhr abends die Lebensabschnittsgefährtin meines letzten verbliebenen Mitstreiters beschlossen hat, sich wegen einer Blinddarm-OP ins KKH zu begeben, is die heutige Eröffnungstour nun abgeblasen für uns. 

Wir wünschen allen viel Spass und hoffen auf weitere Info's hier über die nächsten Ausfahrten. Bevorzugt am WE würden wir uns dann gern öfter mit einklinken. 

Ride on ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (21. April 2013)

wenn an den wochenenden mal wieder eine gruppe magdebruger mit zug (oder auto) noch einen platz freihat würde ich sehr gerne mal wieder richtung harz!


----------



## XtremeHunter (21. April 2013)

Wir werden nächstes Wochenende auf jeden Fall fahren, wenn das Wetter passt.
Ob Auto oder Zug ist mir prinzipiell egal, aber in meinen Kombi bekomme ich maximal 2 Räder und 3 Personen.

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Leute bis dahin!


----------



## esbekaner (21. April 2013)

Ich reih mich mit ein. dann sollten wir nur noch klären wann wie und wo  @ xtremehunter


----------



## AlexR (21. April 2013)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle so viel Spaß wie wir. Wir haben uns am Parkplatz Drei Annen von der Gruppe getrennt um den Hochharz zu erkunden. (natürlich zu Fuß mit dem Rad ist ja verboten )

Aktuelle Schneelage:
- via Skihang hoch auf den Hohnekamm: so gut wie kein Schnee
- Hohnekamm: Schnee an einigen Stellen aber nicht wirklich störend
- Moorstieg: sehr Moorig, sehr ausgewaschen und stellenweise ein Fließgewässer. Paar ganz wenige Schneereste
- um den Erdbeerkopf via Forstmeister Dingens Weg wieder auf den Hohnekam: Bis zu dem Abzweig Forstmeister ging es. Danach sah es Richtung Pfarrstieg sehr schneeig/unfahrbar aus. Forstmeister Weg selber auch noch großflächig Schnee. Der Weg auf den Hohnekamm unten viel Schnee oben dann keiner mehr.
- Beerenstieg, Ottofelsen, kl. Renne usw. Schneefrei teilw. sehr feucht.

Alles in allem ist die Wernigeröder Harzseite nahezu Schneefrei zu melden.

Andere Wander neben uns auf allen Trails: 2


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (21. April 2013)

Das hört sich ja richtig gut an. Da kann man dann ja bald wieder ähm Wandern gehen.

Die Runde heute war super. Danke nochmal an die Organisatoren.


----------



## jaamaa (21. April 2013)

Jo, war klasse, hat Spaß gemacht. Nur etwas schnell für mich (erste Tour in diesem Jahr)... und das S3 Stück fehlte auch 

Ich habe ein paar Bilder gemacht, andere auch. Wie wäre es diese für alle in einen Pool zu werfen (Dropbox & Co) und jeder kann sich das für ihn passende rausziehen?


----------



## micha.qlb (21. April 2013)

dem schließ ich mich mal an. Super Runde. Super Leute. Super Orga

Wens interessiert und weil auch die Frage aufkam. GPSies weißt  931hm aus, was ich im Gegensatz zu diversen Tracking-Apps durchaus für realistisch halte...
 @_AlexR_ das lässt hoffen für die nächsten Wochen 
 @jaamaa das würde ich gut finden


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. April 2013)

Haueha bin ich im Eimer, war auf jeden Fall mal ne Hausnummer für ein Eröffnung. Und die Teilnehmerzahl war echt der Wahnsinn. Wüsste gerne ob der Harz schon mal so eine geballte Masse Biker gesehen hat (56!).
Ich fand den Mix aus Trails und Forstwegen gut so, steigern kann man sich ja immer noch, in kleineren Gruppen.
Hat eigentlich jemand mitgezählt wieviel Fußgänger wir auf den Trailabschnitten gesehen haben? Kann mich an keinen erinnern.


----------



## downhillsau (21. April 2013)

War heute eine schöne Runde mit sehr vielen netten Leuten und bei angenehmen Wetter. Ich glaube jeder war letztlich froh, dass wir nicht noch auf den Ziegenberg gefahren sind. Der ist echt die Hölle für die Beine, auch wenn die Aussicht super ist.



AlexR schrieb:


> - um den Erdbeerkopf via Forstmeister Dingens Weg wieder auf den Hohnekam: Bis zu dem Abzweig Forstmeister ging es. Danach sah es Richtung Pfarrstieg sehr schneeig/unfahrbar aus. Forstmeister Weg selber auch noch großflächig Schnee. Der Weg auf den Hohnekamm unten viel Schnee oben dann keiner mehr.



Danke für die Infos. Dann können wir ja bald die trails als Wanderer erobern. Der Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg ist im Winter eine Loipe (Renneckenbergloipe), die mit der Raupe gespurt/verdichtet wird. Daher liegt dort am längsten Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (22. April 2013)

Na jetzt haue doch endlich mal einer ein paar Bilder hier rein für die daheim geblieben


----------



## esbekaner (22. April 2013)

Jaaaa da bin ich auch dafür


----------



## fm7775 (22. April 2013)

in einer kleineren Gruppe oder alleine kann man sicher die Pausenzeit verkürzen und dann schafft man zeitlich auch noch den Ziegenbergkamm.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. April 2013)

Naja, für einen Teil der Teilnehmer (mich eingeschlossen) war das nicht nur eine Frage der Zeit


----------



## Avidadrenalin (22. April 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Wir werden nächstes Wochenende auf jeden Fall fahren, wenn das Wetter passt.
> Ob Auto oder Zug ist mir prinzipiell egal, aber in meinen Kombi bekomme ich maximal 2 Räder und 3 Personen.
> 
> Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Leute bis dahin!



Hast du eine Anhängerkupplung?
Eventuell könnte ich auch mit Auto.

Müssten mal noch klären wo genau soll's hingegen.
BP Braunlage hat sowieso noch bis Juni zu.


----------



## micha.qlb (22. April 2013)

So Freunde,

damit das hier mit den Fotos mal was wird 

http://www.dropitto.me/ig-harz        <-       Link anklicken

X#ig-harz#X                                  <-      Passwort eingeben

Fotos hochladen (max 75 mb in einem Rutsch)

Ich würde die Fotos sammeln und dann das Album freigeben. 
Sicher findet Garrit eine Möglichkeit auf unserer Webseite ein Album einzurichten. Wenn nichts dagegen spricht werde ich das gleiche auf Facebook tun.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ozlmltiknzt2tpq/hlcHd7fEnr <- Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

Danke an alle Teilnehmer der Saison-Eröffnungstour! War schon eine krasse Ansicht, als fast 60 Biker oben am Armeleuteberg eingefahren sind... 
EDIT Micha war schneller... 
Oder Bilder per Email zu mir.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. April 2013)

Moin,
war eine schöne Tour bei super Wetter, ich hätte noch ein paar Hm vertragen können und mein Bike war Staubtrocken, war da doch so ein Megaföhn im Einsatz?
Bis zur nächsten Tour
VG Jens


----------



## micha.qlb (22. April 2013)

querverweis:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10525232&postcount=851


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2013)

Die Tour war wirklich super und hat Spaß gemacht! Herzlichen Dank nochmal an die Jungs der IG fürs Initiieren!


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

Saisoneröffnungs-Kurzbericht nun auf der Website!
www.ig-harz.de


----------



## fuschnick (22. April 2013)

großes Merci für die Kinderschokolade


----------



## XtremeHunter (22. April 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Hast du eine Anhängerkupplung?
> Eventuell könnte ich auch mit Auto.
> 
> Müssten mal noch klären wo genau soll's hingegen.
> BP Braunlage hat sowieso noch bis Juni zu.



Jop, kupplung hab ich am Auto. 
Meinen träger habe ich aber nicht hier vll hat ja jemand noch einen?!

Das wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. Wo wir am Ende fahren ist mir egal, hauptsache es ist Endurotauglich.


----------



## mystik-1 (22. April 2013)

Sehr schön, auch wenn ich leider nicht die ganzen Touren mit dem Zwerg mitmachen konnte. Wobei auch ich mich erstmal ein paar Sachen trauen muss. Runter vom Armeleuteberg waren Wege, die ich mich so noch nie getraut habe zu fahren.
Beeindruckend fand ich die Teilnehmerzahl und natürlich das Bild, wenn so eine Masse geschlossen vorbeifährt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2013)

Apropos: Die beiden "Zwerge" sind mal sowas von klasse mitgefahren!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. April 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, auch wenn ich leider nicht die ganzen Touren mit dem Zwerg mitmachen konnte. Wobei auch ich mich erstmal ein paar Sachen trauen muss. Runter vom Armeleuteberg waren Wege, die ich mich so noch nie getraut habe zu fahren.
> Beeindruckend fand ich die Teilnehmerzahl und natürlich das Bild, wenn so eine Masse geschlossen vorbeifährt.



Wird den Sommer über bestimmt genug Gelegenheit geben da dran zu arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avidadrenalin (22. April 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Jop, kupplung hab ich am Auto.
> Meinen träger habe ich aber nicht hier vll hat ja jemand noch einen?!
> 
> Das wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. Wo wir am Ende fahren ist mir egal, hauptsache es ist Endurotauglich.



Mein Vater hat einen Träger für 2 Räder. Müsste ihn aber vorher mal noch fragen. 
Thale soll am Samstag wohl aufmachen. Genauer Termin wird Mittwoch bekannt gemacht auf Homepage .


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (22. April 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> So Freunde,
> 
> damit das hier mit den Fotos mal was wird
> 
> ...



Ich lade meine Bilder da gleich mal mit hoch. Den Müll könnt ihr ja dann entfernen.
Aber bitte keine Bilder von mir bei Facebook veröffentlichen. Ich möchte mit dem Verein wirklich nichts zu tun haben.

Und falls die Leute aus MD mal "normale" All Mountain Touren fahren, da wäre ich sicher dabei. Ich könnte auch zwei Leute nebst Radel im Auto mitnehmen...


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Apropos: Die beiden "Zwerge" sind mal sowas von klasse mitgefahren!







Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich lade meine Bilder da gleich mal mit hoch. Den Müll könnt ihr ja dann entfernen.
> Aber bitte keine Bilder von mir bei Facebook veröffentlichen. Ich möchte mit dem Verein wirklich nichts zu tun haben.
> 
> Und falls die Leute aus MD mal "normale" All Mountain Touren fahren, da wäre ich sicher dabei. Ich könnte auch zwei Leute nebst Radel im Auto mitnehmen...



Mit FB gehe ich konform...
Und zwecks Touren weißt du ja, an wen du dich wenden kannst...


----------



## esbekaner (22. April 2013)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Und falls die Leute aus MD mal "normale" All Mountain Touren fahren, da wäre ich sicher dabei. Ich könnte auch zwei Leute nebst Radel im Auto mitnehmen...



dem würde ich mich gern anschliessen dann...


----------



## XtremeHunter (22. April 2013)

Was wären denn für euch "normale" All Mountain Touren? Normal ist immer ein dehnbarer Begriff


----------



## micha.qlb (22. April 2013)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Ich lade meine Bilder da gleich mal mit hoch. Den Müll könnt ihr ja dann entfernen.
> Aber bitte keine Bilder von mir bei Facebook veröffentlichen. Ich möchte mit dem Verein wirklich nichts zu tun haben.



Keine Panik. Es landet nichts auf FB wenn Ihr das nicht möchtet..das ist selbstverständlich.

Vorerst bleibt auch alles erstmal in diesem Album https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ozlmltiknzt2tpq/hlcHd7fEnr 
Soweit ich die Bilder dem Photografen zuordnen kann sind diese dann in Unterordnern

Wenn alle fertig sind mit dem Upload stelle ich die Bilder Garrit zur Verfügung und schließe das Album dann auch.


----------



## Entiendo (22. April 2013)

Moin, nächstes Wochenende ist für eine kleine Berliner Truppe Harz-Kick-off. Letztes Jahr waren wir nur in der Gegend zwischen Altenau und Brocken unterwegs und kennen dort nun auch schon einigen (Märchenweg, Magdeburger Weg, etc.) 

Man munkelt, daß es bei Werningerode ein paar schöne Sachen zu fahren gibt. Davon wollen wir uns gerne persönlich überzeugen. Könnt ihr ein paar Touren empfehlen, die schon mal als GPS gepostet wurden. Auch gerne längere Endurotouren, hoher Trailanteil, jede Menge Spaß in Tüten - das übliche Tam Tam halt.

Wir kennen uns halt in der Gegend nullstens aus und einfach blind drauf losfahren wäre blöd. 
Ein paar Tips oder Daten würden große Freude verursachen.


----------



## micha.qlb (22. April 2013)

@Hasifisch... um nochmal auf den Ziegenberg-Kammweg zurück zu kommen. Aus welcher Richtung ist der zu befahren? Oder ist das wurscht? Hatte vor in Kloster Michaelstein zu starten und dann den kompletten Kamm zu fahren...Schwenk nach WR und dann wieder Retour. Sinnvoll ja/nein?


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> großes Merci für die Kinderschokolade



Ja, der war gut. Ich war noch nicht ganz oben, da wurde mir schon der Riegel gereicht... wie ein Sani die Sauerstoffmaske. Ich muß schlimm ausgesehen haben 
Wer war das eigentlich... bitte zu erkennen geben, hast einen gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (22. April 2013)

das war  Hagen (kalihalde).. Danke auch dafür 

Achtung. An den Uploader, dessen Bilder alle IMAGE heißen...die überschreiben sich permanent. Bitte durchnumerieren oder so...Is schade um die Arbeit


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

Entiendo schrieb:


> ...
> Ein paar Tips oder Daten würden große Freude verursachen.



Da brauchts erstmal ein wenig mehr Info...wie viele Hm, was fahrt ihr so technisch etc...nicht das wir euch ins Verderben stürzen...



micha.qlb schrieb:


> @Hasifisch... um nochmal auf den Ziegenberg-Kammweg zurück zu kommen. Aus welcher Richtung ist der zu befahren? Oder ist das wurscht? Hatte vor in Kloster Michaelstein zu starten und dann den kompletten Kamm zu fahren...Schwenk nach WR und dann wieder Retour. Sinnvoll ja/nein?



Er zieht dir in beiden Richtungen brutal die Körner - ich fahre ihn ein wenig lieber von Blankenburg aus, weil man den geilen steilen Weg runter nach Benzingerode hat...



micha.qlb schrieb:


> das war  Hagen (kalihalde).. Danke auch dafür ...



Ja...Hagens Kinderschokolade ist wohl schon Tradition und würde mir fehlen...


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

Hihi - hab mir mal die Bilder angesehen...witzige dabei...
Marko: gute Arbeit!


----------



## kalihalde (22. April 2013)

Habe mal drei ungeschnittene und unvertonte Sequenzen der Saisoneröffnung im IBC-TV in meinem Album hochgeladen. 
Da ich die Kamera erst seit drei Wochen habe, bitte ich um Nachsicht bzgl. der Qualität.

Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Entiendo (23. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Da brauchts erstmal ein wenig mehr Info...wie viele Hm, was fahrt ihr so technisch etc...nicht das wir euch ins Verderben stürzen...



HM sind nicht das Problem, wenn man mit tollen Abfahrten belohnt wird. Können also auch ruhig 1000 hoch sein, wenns runter um so geiler ist. 

Drops bis 1m, kleine Doubles usw. sind jetzt auch nicht das Problem. Also Halbschalen-taugliche anspruchsvolle Sachen sind schon willkommen. Darf auch schon mal ordentlich rumpeln. Soll aber kein ruaftragen-runterfahren Wochenende werden, sondern halt schön knackige Endurotouren. Sind alle eigentlich mit 150-160mm AM / ED Bikes unterwegs. 

reicht dit?


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2013)

Entiendo schrieb:


> ...
> reicht dit?



Kaffee, Café oder Cappuccino?

Nee, passt schon. Ich würde mir gern nächsten Sonntag mal die ersten richtigen trails wieder vornehmen, vielleicht kann man da zumindest partiell zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kmfresser (23. April 2013)

Gerrit, danke für den wundergeilenl Ride....weiter so!


----------



## XtremeHunter (23. April 2013)

Wir werden Sonntag im Harz unterwegs sein, entweder nach Thale (der Betreiber entscheidet Freitag, ob der Park am WE aufmacht) oder rund um den Brocken. Für mich ist es die Saisoneröffnung, von daher werden wir es erstmal ruhig angehen. Ich denke das fällt dann in den Bereich "normale" AM/EN Touren.

Wer schliesst sich noch an?


----------



## Nothing85 (23. April 2013)

Wenn ihr nicht nach Thale fahrt welche Strecken sind dann geplant (ca Hm).
Heute ist mein letzter Tag mit Antibitika und da könnt ich doch am WE mal versuchen wieder zu fahren


Ach und hätte jemand Interesse mal Nachts den HolyTrail zufahren?


----------



## XtremeHunter (23. April 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht nach Thale fahrt welche Strecken sind dann geplant (ca Hm).
> Heute ist mein letzter Tag mit Antibitika und da könnt ich doch am WE mal versuchen wieder zu fahren
> 
> 
> Ach und hätte jemand Interesse mal Nachts den HolyTrail zufahren?



Zu den Trails müssten sich die anderen äußern, da kenne ich mich leider gar nicht aus im Harz.
So 2000hm hätte ich aber schon min. angestrebt, passt dir das?

Nachts wäre ich auch gerne mal dabei!


----------



## Nothing85 (23. April 2013)

oh ne 2000hm ich bin raus...ich bin diese Jahr noch nicht richtig im Sattel dazu meine Erkältung mit Antibitika.... das schaff ich defi nicht.


----------



## XtremeHunter (23. April 2013)

Warten wir erstmal ab, was der Rest dazu sagt, für mich ist es auch die erste größere Tour. Aber 2000hm über den Tag verteilt sind sonst eigentlich immer relativ entspannt


----------



## Nothing85 (23. April 2013)

Ich bin letztes Jahr mal vom Torfhaus gestartet Märchenweg,Wolfswarte und dann Richtung Osterrode...das waren 1160HM oder so das Problem war dann einfach mal Hintern...ich konnte nicht mehr sitzen es tat einfach nur weh jeden noch so kleine Kiesel habe ich gemerkt.


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Warten wir erstmal ab, was der Rest dazu sagt, für mich ist es auch die erste größere Tour. Aber 2000hm über den Tag verteilt sind sonst eigentlich immer relativ entspannt



Haha....
2000hm.... entspannt? Auf Forstwegen durchaus möglich, aber bestimmt nicht auf EN Trails....


----------



## XtremeHunter (23. April 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Haha....
> 2000hm.... entspannt? Auf Forstwegen durchaus möglich, aber bestimmt nicht auf EN Trails....



Ich war noch nie im Harz zum biken. In den Alpen sind 2000hm Bergauf und wieder runter im Normalfall eine Normale Tagestour...
Da geht es dann meist Forstwege hoch und Trails, zum Teil auch ordentlich verblockt runter. 

Liege ich mit der Einschätzung im Harz jetzt komplett daneben?


----------



## Nothing85 (23. April 2013)

Also die meisten Touren die ich hier so sehe oder auch gefahren bin sind so um die 1000HM.
Türlich gibt es dann noch ein zwei Ausnahmen die dann mehr fahren aber für mich wäre es definitiv nicht machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avidadrenalin (23. April 2013)

Es muss ja auch möglichst ein Rundkurs werden. Könnte ich mir von Torfhaus gut vorstellen. Oben das Auto parken und dann die Runde drehen.

Was sagt ihr dazu
Route Höhentraining


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie im Harz zum biken. In den Alpen sind 2000hm Bergauf und wieder runter im Normalfall eine Normale Tagestour...
> Liege ich mit der Einschätzung im Harz jetzt komplett daneben?



Ja...
Ein guter Freund, der seit Jahren in den Apen lebt und fährt, hatte hier mal Probleme, weil die Struktur eine ganz andere ist. In den Alpen fährst du viele der Hm in großen Stücke, kurbelst einen schönen Rythmus längere Zeit vor dich hin. Hier hast du viele kleinere Gegenhänge und du hast öfter den Wechsel zw. up and down. Das zehrt über den Tag tatsächlich mehr!
Ich würde für eine gute Ganztagestour mal so von 1.500 Hm ausgehen, zumindest beim ersten Kennenlernen.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (23. April 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> [...]Für mich ist es die Saisoneröffnung, von daher werden wir es erstmal ruhig angehen. Ich denke das fällt dann in den Bereich "normale" AM/EN Touren.[...]





XtremeHunter schrieb:


> So 2000hm hätte ich aber schon min. angestrebt, passt dir das?
> 
> [...]



Ruhig und 2000Hm? Respekt Was ist dann angestrengt?
Für mich ist das definitiv nicht normal. Meine dicksten Touren im letzten Jahr gingen so über 1400Hm, und viel mehr wäre da bei keinem der Mitfahrer mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## XtremeHunter (23. April 2013)

Das mit den 2000hm hätten wir ja jetzt auch geklärt, den Alpen, wo ich bisher nur mit dem Enduro unterwegs war, geht es die meistens am Stück bergauf. Da war das eben eine ganz normale Tour, um die 1000hm hat man auch nach dem Feierabend noch kurz geschafft. 
Eine heftige Tagestour in den Alpen hat ca. 3000-3500hm.
Daher hatte ich die 2000hm als Referenz angesetzt.

Ich richte also nach euch, was die Länge angeht, aber es sollte schon tagesfüllend sein! 
Ich habe keinerlei Streckenerfahrung im Harz, schlagt was vor!


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2013)

Ich kann nicht vorschlagen - Interessenkonflikte mit meiner "Position" als Sprecher der IG Harz wären nicht zu vermeiden... 
Habe mal gehört, das es rund um den Hohnekamm schöne, wenn auch gesperrte Wege geben soll...schade drum...


----------



## Ruedi04 (23. April 2013)

Vielleicht bekommt ihr da ja das langersehnte Knölchen vom Ranger


----------



## Avidadrenalin (23. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht vorschlagen - Interessenkonflikte mit meiner "Position" als Sprecher der IG Harz wären nicht zu vermeiden...
> Habe mal gehört, das es rund um den Hohnekamm schöne, wenn auch gesperrte Wege geben soll...schade drum...



Was sagsten zu dem Rundkurs, denn ich da verlinkt habe?


----------



## XtremeHunter (23. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht vorschlagen - Interessenkonflikte mit meiner "Position" als Sprecher der IG Harz wären nicht zu vermeiden...
> Habe mal gehört, das es rund um den Hohnekamm schöne, wenn auch gesperrte Wege geben soll...schade drum...



Wärst du denn Sonntag dabei? 
Natürlich ohne die gesperrten Wege über den Hohnekamm!


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Was sagsten zu dem Rundkurs, denn ich da verlinkt habe?



Schöne CC-Trainingsrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (23. April 2013)

nur mal so als anhaltspunkt:

wir haben letzten samstag für 32km und 1100hm rund.. (ich wage es kaum zu schreiben) 6h gebraucht. Grund dafür war aber auch das böse schneetreiben rings um den hohnekamm (und teilweise auch kondi-mangel bei manch einem mitfahrer  )


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> nur mal so als anhaltspunkt:
> 
> wir haben letzten samstag für 32km und 1100hm rund.. (ich wage es kaum zu schreiben) 6h gebraucht. Grund dafür war aber auch das böse schneetreiben rings um den hohnekamm (und teilweise auch kondi-mangel bei manch einem mitfahrer  )



Wir haben mitten in der Saison für ca. 38km/1200hm auch schon knapp 10 Stunden gebraucht...  und waren froh aus eigener Kraft die Autos erreicht zu haben .


----------



## Ripgid (23. April 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wir haben mitten in der Saison für ca. 38km/1200hm auch schon knapp 10 Stunden gebraucht...  und waren froh aus eigener Kraft die Autos erreicht zu haben .



das war unsere 8-mann-runde oder? aber da waren die trails bis auf den dauerregen in besserem zustand


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> das war unsere 8-mann-runde oder? aber da waren die trails bis auf den dauerregen in besserem zustand



Jäss... aber wir halt nicht... so mit besserer Zustand. 
Finde auch den Anstieg zu Brocken relativ entspannt, sind ja auch knapp 500hm am Stück. Da schlauchen die vielen, kurzen Anstiege doch mehr. Das hochkonzentrierte Fahren um nicht an einen der zahlreichen Steinbrocken zu zerschellen und die für den Harz typischen *flowigen* Wurzeln geben dann den Rest. Gut wer Unterarme wie Popeye hat.


----------



## Nothing85 (23. April 2013)

Ging vielleicht etwas unter in dem Ganzen hier...hätte irgendwer von euch Lust zeitnah mal den HolyTrail bei NACHt zu fahren?


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ging vielleicht etwas unter in dem Ganzen hier...hätte irgendwer von euch Lust zeitnah mal den HolyTrail bei NACHt zu fahren?



Warum bei Nacht, ist der so gruselig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (23. April 2013)

Nö aber weil ich gerne auch mal Nachts fahren möchte...sonst war die Anschaffung ja fast um sonst wenn sie nur im Winter genutzt werden kann.

von mir aus wären auch andere Strecken machbar...nur ich weiß nicht ob zum Beispiel B...stieg so geeignet dafür wäre...ich denke mal nicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

Ich hätte Bock mal zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Brocken zu kurbeln wenn es Nachts nicht mehr so kalt ist. Da muss man wenigsten nicht Slalom fahren


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hätte Bock mal zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Brocken zu kurbeln wenn es Nachts nicht mehr so kalt ist. Da muss man wenigsten nicht Slalom fahren


Slalom fährst du dann wenn du es runter laufen lässt


----------



## micha.qlb (23. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hätte Bock mal zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Brocken zu kurbeln wenn es Nachts nicht mehr so kalt ist. Da muss man wenigsten nicht Slalom fahren



jo ich auch. Das mal live ist das Einzige was mich reizt. Aber entweder geht die Sonne nicht auf wegen schlechtem Wetter, oder ich bin zu der Zeit arbeiten, oder ich habe am Vortag getrunken...nich so einfach


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Was sagsten zu dem Rundkurs, denn ich da verlinkt habe?



Absolutes NoGo! Wirklich nur Höhen(meter)training, mehr nicht. Gerade die Abfahrt über Brockenstraße und Gelber Brink ist unspaßig und massiv bewandert.
Da gibt es eigentlich nur interessantere Varianten...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Slalom fährst du dann wenn du es runter laufen lässt



Spätestens ne Stunde nach Sonnenaufgang wäre man doch schon lange irgendwo auf nem Trail verschwunden. Da wird da oben ja wohl noch nicht viel los sein.


----------



## micha.qlb (23. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Absolutes NoGo! Wirklich nur Höhen(meter)training, mehr nicht. Gerade die Abfahrt über Brockenstraße und Gelber Brink ist unspaßig und massiv bewandert.
> Da gibt es eigentlich nur interessantere Varianten...



ja, da lernt man den Harz hassen 

ich werf mal das Wort *stieg in den Raum. Aufpassen beim planen, dass das Gelände des *stieges abschüssig ist.


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Spätestens ne Stunde nach Sonnenaufgang wäre man doch schon lange irgendwo auf nem Trail verschwunden. Da wird da oben ja wohl noch nicht viel los sein.



Gab doch letztes Jahr die Midsummer Tour ab BH... Sunset auf dem Brocken gucken und dann wieder runter, später mit Funzel. 
Aber deine Variante klingt besser. Schön in aller Stille den Sonnenaufgang geniessen, danach ein Sektfrühstück und anschließend glücklich und grinsend auf den Trails nach unten schweben... ja! Wann sagtest du?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Gab doch letztes Jahr die Midsummer Tour ab BH... Sunset auf dem Brocken gucken und dann wieder runter, später mit Funzel.
> Aber deine Variante klingt besser. Schön in aller Stille den Sonnenaufgang geniessen, danach ein Sektfrühstück und anschließend glücklich und grinsend auf den Trails nach unten schweben... ja! Wann sagtest du?



Termin wäre noch zu finden.


----------



## Luk00r (23. April 2013)

Da ich noch den Beweis für die Treppe Gasthaus Steinerne Renne schuldig bin:
("arggggg Kackääähhh" - ja ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (23. April 2013)

ich schieb mein rad runter :-D 
auf meiner to do liste steht brockenfahrt..nicht mehr wandern. sorge bereitet mir die abfahrt. da muss ich noch ueben nicht dauerhaft die bremsen total durchzudruecken.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

Dann wäre wohl ein Tag mit Mistwetter am besten, sonst muss man neben dem Bremsen noch dauernd Fußgängern ausweichen


----------



## mystik-1 (23. April 2013)

auf ski fahre ich gerne abfahrt. slalom ist weniger schlimm als geschwindigkeit am liebsten auf hoechstens 10kmh zu halten abwaerts :-D


----------



## netsrac (23. April 2013)

@Lt.AnimalMother
Bezgl. Sonnenaufgang: habe ich letztes Jahr gemacht. Ganz einfach rauf und ganz einfach runter (Oderbrück) und dann schnell Brötchen holen und die Familie wecken. Macht Spaß.
Sag an, wann es losgehen soll.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

Werd ich tun. Aber wo warst du Sonntag? Dachte du wolltest auch mit


----------



## Avidadrenalin (23. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann wäre wohl ein Tag mit Mistwetter am besten, sonst muss man neben dem Bremsen noch dauernd Fußgängern ausweichen



Ich weis gar nicht, warum es bei euch immer so viel Wanderer gibt. Bin im letzten Jahr zufällig an dem Tag hochgefahren, als Brockembenno seine 6000ste Begehung hatte und der Andrang an Wanderern war ok.

Aber jetzt mal wirklich. Habt ihr den konkret eine Alternative für uns?


----------



## netsrac (23. April 2013)

Musste kurzfristig absagen, da ich nicht fit war und Soutsche, den ich mit angemeldet hatte, war gar nicht zu Hause. Aber habe die Fotos schon gesehen und ärger mich ein wenig ... aber, muss ja nicht die letzte <tour gewesen sein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

Es WIRD nicht die letzte gewesen sein. Die nächste wird spätestens dann gestartet wenn Hasifisch und ich die ICBs einfahren.


----------



## netsrac (23. April 2013)

Ja, das wird ja auch mal Zeit, dass die "Ideenbereicher" zum Zuge kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2013)

Schaut z.B. mal bei GPsies nach und sucht user Hasifisch...


----------



## micha.qlb (23. April 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Da ich noch den Beweis für die Treppe Gasthaus Steinerne Renne schuldig bin:
> ("arggggg Kackääähhh" - ja ...)


----------



## downhillsau (24. April 2013)

Wenns zeitlich passt, bin ich auch dabei Das hatte ich eh mal irgendwann vor. Nur muss man spontan aufs Wetter reagieren, um wirklich den Sonnenaufgang dort oben genießen zu können. Das macht einen Termin schwer planbar. Ein Abstieg übers Eckerloch wäre ja vor dem großen Ansturm auch eine Variante, aber leider verboten.


----------



## netsrac (25. April 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Wenns zeitlich passt, bin ich auch dabei Das hatte ich eh mal irgendwann vor. Nur muss man spontan aufs Wetter reagieren, um wirklich den Sonnenaufgang dort oben genießen zu können. Das macht einen Termin schwer planbar. Ein Abstieg übers Eckerloch wäre ja vor dem großen Ansturm auch eine Variante, aber leider verboten.



ja,das klingt doch gut, dann kann mein CT auch mal den Sonnenaufgang erleben.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

netsrac schrieb:


> ja,das klingt doch gut, dann kann mein CT auch mal den Sonnenaufgang erleben.



Warum schleppt man sowas mit auf den Trail? Verletzungsparanoia?


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. April 2013)

Verdammtes product placement hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (25. April 2013)

Nein, sowas mein ich nicht.
Da downhillsau eine "kleine Alutech Familie" sein eigen nennt, erwähnte ich mein CT (CheapTrick).
Freu mich eben noch drüber, da ich es erst kurz habe und es noch nieeee im Harz war.


----------



## micha.qlb (25. April 2013)

@netsrac..... das kannste vergessen...da gibts nichts mehr zu retten. Dein Posting wird jetzt bis zum gehtnichtmehr zerpflückt


----------



## XtremeHunter (25. April 2013)

-hier war ein Video-

Weiss jemand, wo das genau ist? Gerne auch per PN! 
Vom Ersteller des Videos bekomme ich leider keine Antwort


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> ... Gerne auch per PN! ...



Bekommst du sofort, wenn du das Video wieder rausgenommen hast...


----------



## XtremeHunter (25. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bekommst du sofort, wenn du das Video wieder rausgenommen hast...



Habe es oben mal gelöscht


----------



## jaamaa (25. April 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Habe es oben mal gelöscht



Mist, zu spät . War bestimmt wieder eins dieser anstößigen, nicht salonfähigen Vid's!


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

Ja, nur Gefluche und nackte Genitalien...


----------



## netsrac (25. April 2013)

Nein, der Weg führt nicht "gen-italien"


----------



## Avidadrenalin (25. April 2013)

Hätte vielleicht noch jemand Lust, den im Video gezeigten Trail am Sonntag mit zu fahren.
Wir wissen nun an sich wo er liegt, sind aber auch gern in Begleitung von erfahrenen Einheimischen.


----------



## esbekaner (25. April 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Hätte vielleicht noch jemand Lust, den im Video gezeigten Trail am Sonntag mit zu fahren.
> Wir wissen nun an sich wo er liegt, sind aber auch gern in Begleitung von erfahrenen Einheimischen.



ick habs nich jeseeeehn  aber Sonntag hätt ich schon mal Bock. wo wäre das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avidadrenalin (25. April 2013)

Ich nenne einfach mal den Namen. Wenn nicht passend oder unerwünscht, dann sagen.
Holytrail.


----------



## Nothing85 (25. April 2013)

ich bin dabei und ich weiß wo der ist


----------



## TigersClaw (25. April 2013)

Ich weiss auch wo er ist, und bin Sonntag evtl. auch dort


----------



## Avidadrenalin (25. April 2013)

Na dann, wann wollt ihr Sonntag hin, wir würden uns gerne anschließen.
Ich und Xtremhunter


----------



## Nothing85 (25. April 2013)

vorher könnte man noch was anderes fahren...

Von wo kommt ihr?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (25. April 2013)

Magdeburg. Wollten so um 8 Uhr hier los und vielleicht mal noch nach Thale. Aber sag mal, was ihr noch so fahren würdet, sind da noch flexibel.


----------



## Nothing85 (25. April 2013)

hast ne PN


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

Hat der Adapter gepasst?


----------



## esbekaner (25. April 2013)

wenns nen genauen Plan gibt bitte mal kundtun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (25. April 2013)

Ja super.... Hab den ganzen Tag geschraubt...weil Gabel und Bremse haben super gepasst nur hatte ich dann auf einmal ein knacken im Steuerrohr bzw habe es immer noch....habe echt alles ausprobiert...Fett ohne Ende rein fest locker echt alles sogar die alte Gabel wieder zurück rein gebaut und auf einmal hatte ich auch da das knacken was halt vorher nicht war. Die Verbindungen vom Vorbau gereinigt und mit Montagepaste beschmiert und trotzdem noch knacken  
Ich wollte morgen mal aneren Vorbau und Lenker ausprobieren ansonsten muss ich mir mal ein anderen Steuersatz zulegen und den testen...

Vielleicht habe ich irgendwas übersehen dann bitte 

Danke Garrit für den Adapter...besser als die Bikeläden hier im Lande.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

Knacken am bike ist was Teuflisches - ich hatte es am GT schon, das ein vermeintliches Knacken im Steuerrohr letztlich vom Ausfallende kam...


----------



## Nothing85 (25. April 2013)

Hab auch die Hammerschmidt zerlegt und die Lage wo ich so auf die schnelle dran konnte aber es lässt sich ja produzieren in dem ich das Vorderrad zwischen die Beine nehme und dann den Lenker hin und her bewege. Wenn ich fahre und vorne voll in die Eisen gehe hab ich das auch....naja mal schaun was das wird aber ansonsten eine sehr schöne Gabel. Jetzt hat mein Rad nur noch 16,1kg


----------



## micha.qlb (26. April 2013)

ich habe mal den Händler meines Misstrauens beschuldigt mir ein Rad verkauft zu haben, bei dem sämtlicher Lager knacken....Der hat alle ausgebaut und neu eingepresst und haste nich gesehen. Es stellte sich jedoch raus dass a) an der Sattelstütze Montagefett fehlte und b) die Sattelklemme einfach nicht 100 % saß und nicht richtig fest und fettlos war.

Gerne knackt die Karre übrigens auch wenn die Steckachse hinten nich richtig fest oder zu fest ist.

Und da kammer verrückt werden, weil es eben überalle knackt


----------



## Nothing85 (26. April 2013)

Wenn ich doch aber das Rad vorn zwischen die Beine nehme und beim drücken und ziehen vom Lenker es dann knackt hat das doch nix mit dem Sattel zu tun. 
Naja ich werde mich nachher nochmal dran versuchen...


----------



## micha.qlb (26. April 2013)

hatte ich überlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (26. April 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch aber das Rad vorn zwischen die Beine nehme und beim drücken und ziehen vom Lenker es dann knackt hat das doch nix mit dem Sattel zu tun.
> Naja ich werde mich nachher nochmal dran versuchen...



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher... so ne Rohrkonstruktion hat ihre eigenen Schallgesetze. 
Ich hatte letztes Jahr am Torque auch ein nerviges Knacken. Nach tagelanger, teils mehrstündiger und körperverenkender Fehlersuche hatte ich das Knacken lokalisieren können - obere Dämpferbuchse... so dachte ich. Es war aber das Hauptlager der Schwinge. 
Ich würde heute noch schwören, dass das Geräuch aber von da oben kam


----------



## Nothing85 (26. April 2013)

Also habe vorhin nochmal andere Lenker/Vorbau Kombi drauf gemacht auch da wieder das knacken....habe den Sattel plus Schnellspanner abgemacht....das knacken war immer noch.
Gestern habe ich so gut wie ich auf die schnelle konnte die Lager gesäubert und neu gefettet...das knacken beim anfahren bzw pedalieren ist auch weg nur eben das andere nicht.

Naja ich werde jetzt so erstmal weiter fahren habe auch kein ungewöhnliches Spiel wenn ich Bremse ziehe und hin und her wackel...
Wenn ich mal lange weile habe muss ich mal ein anderen Steuersatz einpressen lassen oder so.
Danke für eure Ratschläge


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. April 2013)

Die KB-Schrauben hast du gecheckt?


----------



## Nothing85 (26. April 2013)

ich habe eine HS da ist das KB nur drauf gelegt und ja die hatte ich auseinander und sauber gemacht. Wie gesagt eigentlich habe ich alles ausgeschlossen bis auf Steuersatz...aber so viel Fett wie da jetzt drin ist dürfte da nix knacken. Hatte zwischen durch auch die Vermutung das es die Schaltzüge sind aber auch Fehlanzeige.


----------



## micha.qlb (26. April 2013)

so,

ich habe heute mal den beim Saisonopening ausgelassenen Ziegenberg Kammweg getestet. 
Schönes Ding. Macht super Spass. Ist, wenn man den am Schluss einer Tour fährt ziemlich anstrengend. Am Anfang isses ok.
Definitiv aus Richtung Blankenburg fahren. Ich liebe Kammwege 

Hab dann noch Seilbahnstieg und Steingleie mitgenommen (Serpentinen). Leider war die Überführung wenig spannend. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand ne bessere Verbindung.

Btw..ich weiß ja nich an welcher Stelle wir beim Opening zum Kamm gefahren wären...Aber das wäre echt noch mal ne Hausnummer gewesen..HM mäßig

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lysefvsjhjhxxepy


----------



## TigersClaw (26. April 2013)

Wir sind heute nur noch aus Braunlage den Wurmberg hoch, Wurmbergstieg bis Schierke runter und retour. Im Moment schüttet es wie aus Eimern, und für morgen siehts ähnlich mistig aus.


----------



## XtremeHunter (26. April 2013)

Jop. Aber Sonntag hört es zumindest auf zu regnen. Ich hoffe bis dahin sind die Strecken ein wenig abgetrocknet!


----------



## Avidadrenalin (27. April 2013)

Gibt es vielleicht jemanden, der uns morgen den Weg zum Holytrail beschreiben kann?
Vielleicht auch Lust hat mit zukommen?


----------



## esbekaner (27. April 2013)

hmmm also momentan glaub ich noch nich so richtig, das es morgen trockener wird. Darum mal die Frage: steht das dann morgen fest, oder sind wir wetterfest und fahren trotzdem? Ich wäre dabei, wenns nich gerade aus Eimern kippt.


----------



## esbekaner (27. April 2013)

oder wird es ausfallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avidadrenalin (27. April 2013)

Also ich denke, dass es morgen besser ist. Muss mal gucken, was Xtremehunter sagt. Sollte es echt in Strömen regnen, denke ich, kann man es morgen früh hier um kurz vor acht nochmal reinschreiben, ob wir dann nicht fahren. Ok?


----------



## esbekaner (27. April 2013)

ja, das wäre praktisch und vorteilhaft


----------



## XtremeHunter (27. April 2013)

Momentan regnet es ja nur leicht und für heute Nacht ist Besserung in Sicht. Bisher sehe ich noch keinen Grund, das ganze abzublasen, so haben wir wenigstens unsere Ruhe auf den Trails . Wenns es aber wie aus Eimern giesst, habe ich auch weniger Lust.

Ich schreibe morgen gegen 7:30 nochmal was endgültiges hier rein!


----------



## esbekaner (27. April 2013)

fein fein... Ick werd ma den Wettergott anbeten und ihm ein paar Wanderer opfern...


----------



## TigersClaw (27. April 2013)

Heute gings echt. War erträglich und nicht so schlimm wie erwartet. In Torfhaus gerade null Sicht, und schneien tuts.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. April 2013)

Schneeeeee???


----------



## Avidadrenalin (27. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Schneeeeee???



Naja Torfhaus und Brocken. Liegt halt noch ein wenig höher.
Morgen soll aber ab 11 Uhr die Sonne raus kommen.


----------



## XtremeHunter (27. April 2013)

Ich hab jetzt ein paar Trails bei GPSies rausgesucht, so dass wir morgen spontan entscheiden können, welche Runde wir fahren.
Hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter noch besser wird!


----------



## XtremeHunter (28. April 2013)

Das Wetter sieht gut aus, wir sehen uns dann 9:00 an der Jet am Ortsausgang Halberstadt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (28. April 2013)

Bin gespannt auf eure Eindrücke 

Apropos Halberstadt. War heute morgen am Klusfelsen spazieren. Ist die Dirtline gewachsen oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## esbekaner (28. April 2013)

Also ich von meiner Seite aus fands sehr schick. Es war schwierig zu finden und die Anfahrt dahin dann doch tödlich... ich hätt mich echt am liebsten irgendwo in die Ecke geschmissen zwischendurch mal. Kondition is immer noch im Winterschlaf  Aber der H-Trail war schon genial...  Ein Einheimischer aufm GT hat uns dann gezeigt, das wir genau am Eingang standen eigentlich  Nur die Bauwerke der Biker dort waren irgendwie nich so ganz Vertauenserweckend und wurden geflissentlich umfahren. Wetter war OK oben, Wege auch gut fahrbar. Nächstes Mal mit Guide wäre aber besser, dann spart man sich das suchen  

Und noch etwas haben wir gelernt, man fahre nicht mit Conti MK protection dort rum, der 'protectet' irgendwie nich so wirklich


----------



## mystik-1 (28. April 2013)

und..steht eure 01.mai brockenslalom-tour noch?
ich waere gerne so verrueckt mitzufahren. muss aber erstmal etwas ueben und kondition weiter aufbauen.
kind nummer zwei ist nach der miniharztour immer noch so aufgekratzt...sein 20er specialized wurde heute durch ein 24er scott ausgetauscht. er kuendigte ebenfalls an...dass er jetzt bestimmt noch besser wird


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. April 2013)

Hatte ja die Gelegenheit, mir Mi.-Fr. ein paar Wege im höheren Harz anzusehen. Unfahrbarer Schnee ist sehr selten (hat ja am Sa. auch noch geregnet), die Nässe könnte problematischer werden. Um den Oderteich und Märchenweg war z.B. schon ordentlich nass (siehe Bild), auch Wolfswarte in Rt. Osten war recht feucht, Einstieg Höllenstieg stand das Wasser . Solche Wege (ich denke auch oberer Teil Beerenstieg und Moorstieg) sollte man jetzt besser sein lassen bzw. nur auf den umflossenen Steinen fahren, auf Gras und lockerem Boden zieht man sonst tiefe Rillen. Pfarrstieg war z.B kein Problem, von 200 m Schnee am Ahrensklint abgesehen. Ging übrigens -bis auf Treppe an der Bahn- auch mit Starrgabel problemlos.


----------



## esbekaner (28. April 2013)

der Kontrast: Schnee und dann Kurze Hose is ja mal geil


----------



## XtremeHunter (28. April 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> Also ich von meiner Seite aus fands sehr schick. Es war schwierig zu finden und die Anfahrt dahin dann doch tödlich... ich hätt mich echt am liebsten irgendwo in die Ecke geschmissen zwischendurch mal. Kondition is immer noch im Winterschlaf  Aber der H-Trail war schon genial...  Ein Einheimischer aufm GT hat uns dann gezeigt, das wir genau am Eingang standen eigentlich  Nur die Bauwerke der Biker dort waren irgendwie nich so ganz Vertauenserweckend und wurden geflissentlich umfahren. Wetter war OK oben, Wege auch gut fahrbar. Nächstes Mal mit Guide wäre aber besser, dann spart man sich das suchen



Ich fand es auch super, das lange Suchen war zwar etwas nervig, aber der Trail war Spitze. Das nächste mal dann gerne noch mit der zweiten Runde.
Bis zum Höhepunkt der Saison muss noch einiges bei mir an der Kondition passieren, so kann das nicht weitergehen. 
Das Wetter war spitzenmäßig, für die die gezweifelt haben. 



esbekaner schrieb:


> Und noch etwas haben wir gelernt, man fahre nicht mit Conti MK protection dort rum, der 'protectet' irgendwie nich so wirklich


 Alles andere Spare ich mir, wäre an dieser Stelle unangebracht. 
Den Park hat er dann dank Freerideschlauch noch überlebt.

Thale war dann noch eine kleine Schlammschlacht, hat aber auch richtig Laune gemacht.

Um baldige Wiederholung bitte ich ausdrücklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> und..steht eure 01.mai brockenslalom-tour noch?
> ich waere gerne so verrueckt mitzufahren. muss aber erstmal etwas ueben und kondition weiter aufbauen.
> kind nummer zwei ist nach der miniharztour immer noch so aufgekratzt...sein 20er specialized wurde heute durch ein 24er scott ausgetauscht. er kuendigte ebenfalls an...dass er jetzt bestimmt noch besser wird



Der Wahnwitz ist für Himmelfahrt geplant. Wenn Schei$$e, dann Schei$$e mit Schwung. Da Olli das Kranke Hirn besitzt das das ausgekekst hat, wende dich vertrauensvoll an ihn. 

Ich denke den Rest Kasper wir am besten in der IG LG aus. Am ersten Mai werd ich erstmal meine Eltern besuchen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Alles andere Spare ich mir, wäre an dieser Stelle unangebracht.
> Den Park hat er dann dank Freerideschlauch noch überlebt.
> 
> Thale war dann noch eine kleine Schlammschlacht, hat aber auch richtig Laune gemacht.
> ...



Schön dass mein Schlauch dir weiter helfen konnte


----------



## XtremeHunter (28. April 2013)

Ha! Sehr witzig, so klein ist die Liebe Welt!
Vielen Dank noch mal, hast mir noch den Nachmittag gerettet. Gibt beim nächsten mal, wenn wir mehr Zeit haben noch ein Bier!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2013)

Kein Ding helfe ja gerne.


----------



## esbekaner (28. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Schön dass mein Schlauch dir weiter helfen konnte




hättest ihm auch gleich noch nen richtigen Mantel/Reifen geben können  dann gibts vielleicht ne Kiste Bier


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. April 2013)

Nix da meine 2.5er Barone bleiben schön auf dem DH-Bike


----------



## esbekaner (28. April 2013)

und das nennt sich hilfsbereit  tz tz tz ...


----------



## XtremeHunter (28. April 2013)

Damit komme ich den Berg auch nichtmehr hoch.  Wobei es auf der Strecke abschnittsweise ganz hilfreich gewesen wäre. 
Das von dir angekündigte Zwischenstück war ganz schön fertig, mit mehr Glück als Verstand ging's aber halbwegs.


----------



## downhillsau (28. April 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Apropos Halberstadt. War heute morgen am Klusfelsen spazieren. Ist die Dirtline gewachsen oder täusche ich mich?



Ich war auch letzten Herbst mit der family mal dort spazieren und von der anderen Seite geht ne schöne knackige Dowhillstrecke runter bis zur dirtline. Da wurde janz schön gebuddelt mit ordentlich airtime. War jetzt mit Kind im "Beutel" als Wanderweg nich so angenehm, aber Papa war einfach zu neugierig. Sowas könnte man mal mit ner Langensteinrunde verbinden, wenn man über die Harslebener Berge fährt.


----------



## micha.qlb (28. April 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ....mit ordentlich airtime.



jo wenn mans kann oder sich traut 

Ich war einmal mitm Bike dort. Hab mich nich wirklich getraut. Ich "übe" ja immer auf der altenburg. Da ist nen kleiner Huckel. Wenn ich mich vergewissert habe, dass rings keiner guckt hüppe ich da manchmal bisl rum...naja  

Ansonsten schönes Ding dort. Hunde fandens auch klasse..die machen sich über die Airtime keine Platte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (28. April 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf eure Eindrücke
> 
> Apropos Halberstadt. War heute morgen am Klusfelsen spazieren. Ist die Dirtline gewachsen oder täusche ich mich?



Du täuscht dich nicht...da wird weiterhin fleißig gebuddelt ist aber nix für ungeübte...außer hinten runter Richtung Soloarfeld, da kann man etwas üben (Anlieger und kleine Sprünge) da war ich am Freitag erst.
Macht Spaß... nur ist es halt recht kurz und man muss ständig wieder hoch schieben.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. April 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> ...
> Und noch etwas haben wir gelernt, man fahre nicht mit Conti MK protection dort rum, der 'protectet' irgendwie nich so wirklich



Also ehrlich: wenn ich zu einer Enduro-Tour im Harz aufbreche, will ich keine Racing Ralph, Nobby Nic, Mountain King (wofür steht eigentlich Mountain bei denen) oder sowas sehen.
Das ist fast wie fahren ohne Helm...



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> ...
> Bis zum Höhepunkt der Saison muss noch einiges bei mir an der Kondition passieren, so kann das nicht weitergehen. ...



Wie war das mit den 2000 HM?


----------



## Ripgid (28. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also ehrlich: wenn ich zu einer Enduro-Tour im Harz aufbreche, will ich keine Racing Ralph, Nobby Nic, Mountain King (wofür steht eigentlich Mountain bei denen) oder sowas sehen.
> Das ist fast wie fahren ohne Helm...



naja, überteibts nicht.. Mountain King und Xking (in 2,4") haben bei uns nun auch schon mehrere male die Stiege überlebt. Und zimperlich gehen wir damit garantiert nicht um


----------



## criscross (28. April 2013)

was für Reifen fährt man denn im Harz am besten ?

fahre nämlich auch MK2.


----------



## XtremeHunter (28. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also ehrlich: wenn ich zu einer Enduro-Tour im Harz aufbreche, will ich keine Racing Ralph, Nobby Nic, Mountain King (wofür steht eigentlich Mountain bei denen) oder sowas sehen.
> Das ist fast wie fahren ohne Helm...
> 
> Wie war das mit den 2000 HM?



Der MK hat schon ruppigeres Gelände als den Harz ausgehalten. 
Nur die Durchstichsicherheit ist halt eine mittlere Katastrophe.

Die 2000hm wären heute auch gegangen, schön gemächlich am Stück. 
Kommt halt immer darauf an, wie und vor allem was man fährt 
Aber auf Zeit möchte ich das heute nicht sehen! 


Ich werde hinten wohl wieder auf die 2.2er Queen gehen, Tubeless, so wie vorne. Die hat den ganzen Tag ohne ein Problem überlebt.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. April 2013)

Geht nicht nur um die Stiege und was die Teile aushalten - eine durchschnittliche Enduro-Tour im Harz umfasst vor allem im Frühjahr feuchte Steine und Wurzeln, tiefe und/oder schlammige Passagen, Pfützen, Schneereste, feuchten Schotter und vor allem immer auch Passagen mit teils Messerscharfen Steinkanten. Da hat jeder der genannten Kandidaten seine 2-3 Schwächen...
Geht nicht darum, das man zur Not mit den Teilen auch durchkommt, es geht einfach um lässiges Fahren ohne Gedanken an Reifen und um Reserven, wenn man mal was verkackt.
Der Nobby Nic ist zum Beispiel erschütternd mies auf Kies, vor allem wenn der feucht ist. Das muss man sich doch nicht antun...
Racing Ralph ist ein Reifen für feste Forststraßen, der alte MK mit seinen Pickelchen...ähhh Stollen noch viel mehr. Den neuen MK finde ich auch nicht überzeugend, ungefähr so wie den Nobby Nic. Das einzige feinere Allroundprofil, das mich hier im Harz überzeugt, ist mein Winterreifen, der Advantage. Mit dem bin ich heute wieder am Hardtail schöne verblockte und glitschige Passagen gefahren...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. April 2013)

Haha schwups wieder der Reifen Glaubenskrieg vom Zaun gebrochen. Bei Scherben oder richtig scharfen Steinen hilft nur Dual-Ply und Glück, aber wer will die schon den Berg hoch treten, vor allem auf dem HR? Ich jedenfalls nicht.
Ich bin mit MKII tubeless auf dem HR sehr zufrieden. Hab zur Sicherheit noch zwei Ersatz Schläuche im Rucksack und gut. Vorne Queen 2.4, viellicht probier ich da auch mal 2.3 er Baron wenn die mal runter ist.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (29. April 2013)

Bitte beendet diesen Glaubenskrieg doch gleich wieder. Da muss man diesen Thread jetzt net auch noch mit zumüllen. Es gibt bei dem Thema Reifen eh kein Richtig und nur wenig Falsch. Und zur Not kommt man wohl mit jedem Reifen durch...


----------



## esbekaner (29. April 2013)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Bitte beendet diesen Glaubenskrieg doch gleich wieder. Da muss man diesen Thread jetzt net auch noch mit zumüllen. Es gibt bei dem Thema Reifen eh kein Richtig und nur wenig Falsch. Und zur Not kommt man wohl mit jedem Reifen durch...



Stimmt wohl, das muss wohl jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was er draufzieht und womit er sich am besten fühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (29. April 2013)

Der Mountain King ist doch prima, und er hält auch.
Selbst unser Guide vom Samstag (Jan von Trailtech) fährt ihn, und er ist zufrieden.


----------



## micha.qlb (29. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der Wahnwitz ist für Himmelfahrt geplant. Wenn Schei$$e, dann Schei$$e mit Schwung. Da Olli das Kranke Hirn besitzt das das ausgekekst hat, wende dich vertrauensvoll an ihn.
> 
> Ich denke den Rest Kasper wir am besten in der IG LG aus. Am ersten Mai werd ich erstmal meine Eltern besuchen.



Sehr schön formuliert 
Ist das dieses Sonnenaufgangsding??
Da würde ich mich nämlich mit einklinken. Muss dann nur schnell wieder runter, weil um 10 Uhr mein Kanu in Quedlinburg (alljährliche Himmelfahrtsbootstour) ablegt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. April 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Sehr schön formuliert
> Ist das dieses Sonnenaufgangsding??
> Da würde ich mich nämlich mit einklinken. Muss dann nur schnell wieder runter, weil um 10 Uhr mein Kanu in Quedlinburg (alljährliche Himmelfahrtsbootstour) ablegt



Nee, das Sonnenaufgangsdinf ist eher noch wann anders. Das wird ne eher kurzfristige Sache, je nach Wetterlage und wer dann mit kann. Das könnte durchaus drei Planungsanläufe brauchen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. April 2013)

@micha.qlb: da wir auch ordentliche Stücke Bode abgeradelt sind und somit auch die Idee einer Kanutour kam: von wo bis wo ist das den möglich und sinnvoll?


----------



## Luk00r (29. April 2013)

Wer hatte am Sonntag am Pfarrsteig gefilmt? (einer aus der grp von downhillsau)
link zum filmchen = thx, PN geht auch


----------



## micha.qlb (29. April 2013)

@ Marc... möglich bzw meines Wissens nach erlaubt ab Quedlinburg Schafsbrücke. Je nach Wasserstand auch erst weiter unten. Möglich sind dann Ditfurt, Wegeleben ..usw. Weiter unten geht immer. Da gibts auch diverse Kanuverleihstationen. Wir machens mit dem Ditfurter Kanu-Verleih und starten von besagter Schafsbrücke aus.

Weiter oben im Harz ist es glaube nicht erlaubt (vom Bodetal wei ich es genau) und man würde auch eher Kajaks benötigen würde ich mal vermuten.

Man kann auch mit Übernachtungen was buchen uns so...macht Spass, wenn man nich zu viele Chaoten (nicht so,wie das bei uns der Fall sein wird) dabei hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. April 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Avidadrenalin (29. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nee, das Sonnenaufgangsdinf ist eher noch wann anders. Das wird ne eher kurzfristige Sache, je nach Wetterlage und wer dann mit kann. Das könnte durchaus drei Planungsanläufe brauchen.



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren und dann sieht man sich nicht nur zum Schlauchkauf


----------



## micha.qlb (29. April 2013)

na in meiner Planung isses jetzt jedenfalls drin. Falls Wetter gut zieh ichs durch


----------



## netsrac (29. April 2013)

@micha.qlb
wann ist denn deine planung? und von wo gehts los?

Edit
Hab gefunden ... himmelfahrt


----------



## micha.qlb (29. April 2013)

also das wird bei mir nix Großes und Spannendes. Werde mit dem Auto nach Elend fahrn, starten..hoch..Foto...runter..weg


----------



## netsrac (29. April 2013)

Tja, Himmelfahrt ist so eine Sache ... Ich weiß momentan noch garnicht genau, was anliegt.
Mal gucken ...


----------



## downhillsau (29. April 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Wer hatte am Sonntag am Pfarrsteig gefilmt? (einer aus der grp von downhillsau)
> link zum filmchen = thx, PN geht auch



Das war der Frank D.. Wieder rücksichtslos ausm Hinterhalt gefilmt bzw. fotografiert. Die Bilder hängen am schwarzen Brett in der NPV. Ich werd mir mal das Material besorgen. Wie wars es bei euch noch so? Bis auf wenige nette Wanderer war nix los.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ...Die Bilder hängen am schwarzen Brett in der NPV....





War heute Abend mit Graubiker los. Schönes Wetter.
2,5 Jogger in Stadtnähe. 0 Wanderer. 2 Biker (wir). Und:
EIN LUCHS!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. April 2013)

Aber der Luchs hatte nix mit dem halben Jogger tun, oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2013)

netsrac schrieb:


> Tja, Himmelfahrt ist so eine Sache ... Ich weiß momentan noch garnicht genau, was anliegt.
> Mal gucken ...



Wenns Himmelfahrt ne Tour gibt, würden wir uns gerne anschliessen.
Bin mit 7 Freunden in Schierke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (30. April 2013)

@TigersClaw ..das ganze WE? Denn da würde ich mich sicher auch einen Tag anschließen

 @_Hasi_... nun ärgere ich mich doppelt. Ich liebe diese Viecher. Wenns erlaubt wäre hätte ich einen zu Hause  War der Nah oder habt ihr ihn nur gerochen?


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenns Himmelfahrt ne Tour gibt, würden wir uns gerne anschliessen.
> Bin mit 7 Freunden in Schierke



Am WE gern, an Himmelfahrt direkt werde ich einen Teufel tun, in Richtung Schierke zu fahren... 

Der Luchs hat sich nach unserem Eintreffen ruhig getrollt und war so weit entfern, das man ihn sehr gut als Luchs samt Puschelschwanz identifizieren konnte.
Hätte ich momentan die Zeit, würde ich mich da oben im Tarnzelt dauerhaft einrichten und jeden Tag dort sein...


----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2013)

Wir reisen den Mittwoch Abend an und sind bis Sonntag Abend dort. Über Mitradler, vor allem ortskundige, freuen wir uns.

Kennt sich jemand im Bereich Claustal / Okerstausee gut aus? 

Habt ihr Tips wo man direkt Himmelfahrt radeln kann?


----------



## mystik-1 (30. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der Wahnwitz ist für Himmelfahrt geplant.



Mein Fehler. Hab das Datum verwechselt.


----------



## CarloDiamant (30. April 2013)

Um gottes Willen , ihr habt einen Luchs gesehen? Es gibt Leute in der NPV bzw. Ranger, die seit 20 Jahren dort arbeiten und noch nie einen zu Gesicht bekommen haben - gleiches gilt für die Leute im Nationalpark Bayrischer Wald. Ihr könnt euch wirklich glücklich schätzen! Als nächstes sichtet ihr bestimmt noch nen Weisrückenspecht.
Für mich als Naturschutzhampelmann natürlich umso trauriger - meine Freundin hatte gestern Geburtstag, sonst wäre ich definitiv dabei gewesen - jetzt mal im ernst - ich bin hier fast am ausrasten 

Wie siehts denn eigentlich morgen mit ner kleinen Runde zum 1. Mai aus?


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2013)

Ja, ich finde es auch richtig genial. War der zweite in meinem Leben...
Den ersten habe ich schon vor ca. 10 Jahren gesehen - er lief im Winter über die Landstraße zw. Wernigerode und Drei Annen. ICh war so verdattert, das ich zu meinem Vater sagte: "Ein Puma!" 
Gestern fuhren wir auf eine Lichtung mit Klippen (werde es nicht genauer beschreiben, ihr kennt ja die fatale Eigendynamik von Internet-Posts) und ich freute mich schon, als ein Schwarzspecht mit typischem Ruf über uns flog und sich pitoresk auf einen vertrockneten Baum setzte. Kurze Zeit später dann sogar noch der Luchs... 
Ich habe übrigens bereits eine Wildkatze (!) überrascht, einen Siebenschläfer länger beobachtet, diverse Waschbären, Großwild sowieso...Eisvogel, Kleinspecht und so weiter. Das meiste davon auf ach so naturfeindlichen Mountainbike-Fahrten...


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2013)

Ach ja, ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen nach "Feiertags-Feierabend", wenn die Kleine im Bett liegt, wieder ein kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. April 2013)

Na, das wär doch nen Hebel mit der man die NPV aufs Bike bekommt. Wir sehen Tiere die ihr nur aus Büchern kennt.


----------



## micha.qlb (30. April 2013)

ich glaube der Hebel kommt dann aber als Knüppel zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloDiamant (30. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen nach "Feiertags-Feierabend", wenn die Kleine im Bett liegt, wieder ein kleine Runde drehen.


sag einfach bescheid wann und wo - ich bin dabei!


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2013)

Ach was, da kommt eine ganz andere Argumentation auf der NP-Website:
"Leider werden nun auch unsere Wildtiere durch die immer stärkere Verbreitung von Print- und Webmedien im Nationalpark und darin enthaltene Werbung Opfer der Hersteller umweltfeindlicher Funsportarten und lassen sich fast ausschließlich nur noch bei Mountainbikern, Kletterern etc sehen...
...wurden erst gestern wieder große Katzenspuren mit Magnesia am Schierker Feuerstein entdeckt..."


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2013)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> sag einfach bescheid wann und wo - ich bin dabei!



Ich denke, ich kann heute Abend Bescheid geben.


----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wir reisen den Mittwoch Abend an und sind bis Sonntag Abend dort. Über Mitradler, vor allem ortskundige, freuen wir uns.
> 
> Kennt sich jemand im Bereich Claustal / Okerstausee gut aus?
> 
> Habt ihr Tips wo man direkt Himmelfahrt radeln kann?



Evtl. würde ich am WE auch ne Runde drehen. Muss jedoch erst den Terminkalender abchecken...  

Und an Himmelfahrt kann man nicht im Wald Biken... nirgendwo in D .


----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Und an Himmelfahrt kann man nicht im Wald Biken... nirgendwo in D .



Natürlich geht das. Wir sind letztes Jahr ne recht lange Tour gefahren, Kaiserweg, Skidenkmal, Eckerstausee, Holytrail und retour, und hatten null Probleme mit Wanderern. Den versteckten Trail am Jaiserweg und den Holytrail finden Wanderer eh nicht. Auf der steilen Panzerstrasse zum Brocken hoch waren wir komplett alleine. Am Achtermann war es dann schon recht spät und entsprechend auch niemand mehr zu sehen.


----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2013)

Ich meinte eigentlich nicht die Wanderer, sondern die ganzen Bekloppten mit ihren Bollerwagen... Vatertag halt! Entspanntes ruhiges naturverbundenes Radeln ist dann irgendwie nicht so richtig möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2013)

Auch mit denen gabs keine Probleme. Viel Betrieb war nur auf den breiten Forstwegen, zB. von Darlingerode hoch zur Plessenburg. Aber alle waren entspannt und freundlich.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. April 2013)

Einfach nur weit weg genug von Parkplätzen, Bahnstationen und Wirtschaften fahren. Außerdem, wer zerrt seinen Bollerwagen den Märchenweg oder Höllenstieg lang?


----------



## micha.qlb (30. April 2013)

Drauf achten in Niedersachsen zu fahren...der Westdeutsche Bürger feiert diesen Tag nicht ganz so.....exzessiv^^

Das machen nur wir Ossis...grölen..Bollerwagen...das ganze Programm. Wenn das der Heiland wüsste


----------



## jaamaa (30. April 2013)

Ich vergaß... 

Und an Himmelfahrt kann man nicht im Wald Biken... nirgendwo in D .


----------



## TigersClaw (30. April 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... Außerdem, wer zerrt seinen Bollerwagen den Märchenweg oder Höllenstieg lang?



Mit nem Bollerwagen den Höllenstieg runter hätte doch mal was


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. April 2013)

...vor allem, wenn der besoffene Kumpel drin sitzt!

Und verboten ist es auch nicht, oder?


----------



## micha.qlb (30. April 2013)

nö, der ist nur für Fahrräder gesperrt


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2013)

Vor zwei Jahren bin ich an Himmelfahrt spontan ein paar Trails um Wernigerode gefahren. An der Triangelhütte kampierte ein dreiviertel-besoffene Großfamilie. Als die mich auf dem Bike sahen, wurden die schlagartig aggressiv und ich musste recht flott an denen vorbei zum Wendelstieg, um nicht vom Bike gezogen zu werden. Kein Mist...
Wenn Dummheit und Alkohol zusammenkommen biste machtlos...
Weiter von der Zivilisation entfernt hat man kaum Probleme. Die Hardcore-Vatertags-Wandelleichen sind da ja viel zu weit von eventuell notwendigen Nachschubmöglichkieten getrennt...


----------



## Hasifisch (30. April 2013)

Ach ja, Begehung des Höllenstieges am WE mit Unimog und Bauwagen! Wer hat Lust, mich mit seinem Unimog (406er wäre perfekt) am Samstag abzuholen?


----------



## dende24 (1. Mai 2013)

Mahlzeit 
Wir sind ne kleine Gruppe aus MD die zum Mountainbike gefunden haben. Allerdings isses bei uns Flachlandtirolern nich so mit vielen Trails. Ein wenig Platz haben wir in den Sohlener Bergen zum spielen, aber wir hätten schon mal Lust auf ein bissel mehr.
Hätte jemand von Euch Bock uns mal den ein oder anderen einsteigerfreundlichen Trail zu zeigen?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birotarier (1. Mai 2013)

Von Himmelfahrt bis zum Wochenende danach bekomme ich Besuch von einem befreundeten Mountainbiker aus Karlsruhe. Aufgrund Mitnehmens von Frau, Kind, Kinderwagen und dem ganzen Babel ist der Kollege wohl nicht in der Lage, sein Bike mitzubringen. Da er auch noch ca. 1,90m groß ist werden ihm meine Rädchen eher nicht passen. Also: hat jemand vielleicht noch ein altes fahrbereites Zweitrad mit großer Rahmengröße rumstehen, das er für ein paar Tage verborgen könnte? Fully oder robustes, trailtaugliches Hardtail wäre gut. Ich weiß, es ist ein unverschämter Wunsch, aber vielleicht klappt's ja.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. Mai 2013)

Bei Bad Bikes in Wernigerode kann man Mtbs mieten


----------



## Luk00r (1. Mai 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Das war der Frank D.. Wieder rücksichtslos ausm Hinterhalt gefilmt bzw. fotografiert. Die Bilder hängen am schwarzen Brett in der NPV. Ich werd mir mal das Material besorgen. Wie wars es bei euch noch so? Bis auf wenige nette Wanderer war nix los.



Es war nass, weiter oben hatte es geschneit und die Böume waren weiß, hat aber turbomässig getaut und es war entsprechender "Regen" von den Bäumen. Aufm E....stieg waren schon einige Leute, aber gab nur Applaus und "ihr Verrückten". Aufm B...stieg hatten wir dann noch paar Berliner getroffen (Grüße, falls ihr mitlest)

Jo, schau mal wegen Video, wäre nett.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Mai 2013)

Also, nachher gegen 18:00 Uhr kleine Runde zur Kleinen Renne ab WR.
Ich schau hier in 'ner Stunde noch mal rein. Treffpunk Markt - oder aber 18:20-30 an der Wasserscheide Nähe Himmelpforte für Darlingeröder etc.


----------



## KalleCamping (1. Mai 2013)

Kann ich mich da mit nem upge****ten Hardtail einreihen oder wird das zu hart?


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Mai 2013)

KalleCamping schrieb:


> Kann ich mich da mit nem upge****ten Hardtail einreihen oder wird das zu hart?



Sorry, ging nicht früher, Leitung Bremse vorn hat länger gedauert... 
HT ist kein Ding, fahre momentan selber eins. Wann kannst du am Kohlmarkt sein?


----------



## dasphonk (3. Mai 2013)

Ist denn morgen vielleicht jemand am Vormittag unterwegs???


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2013)

Ja - aber zu Fuß, zwecks Wegbegehungen...


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Mai 2013)

Ich denk Du nimmst den Unimog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich denk Du nimmst den Unimog



Stellt ja niemand einen zur Verfügung...und den angebotenen Leo habe ich wegen schlechter Sicht dankend abgelehnt...


----------



## fm7775 (3. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hätte Bock mal zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Brocken zu kurbeln wenn es Nachts nicht mehr so kalt ist. Da muss man wenigsten nicht Slalom fahren



habe ich mal gemacht, mit

Auto hin, unten am letzen Parkplatz noch etwas gepennt und dann 05:00 hoch mit dem Rennrad. Dann gleich weider runter. Ein Wanderer war oben


Würde ich nochmal machen, 19.06 ist der längste Tag, also da geht die Sonne um kurz vor 05:00 auf


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Mai 2013)

Die Treppe an der Teufelsmauer is abgebaut. Weiß jemand mehr? Wird die neu??

Thomas? sach wat


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Mai 2013)

Ich könnte wetten, daß die vor 10 Tagen noch da war. Wir sind zwar unten langefahren (wegen: Starrgabel+dicke Packtaschen), aber ich glaube sie goch gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2013)

Wo an der Teufelsmauer meint ihr? Am Großvater?


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Mai 2013)

Nein...Teufelsmauer bei Weddersleben. Da wo wir im Sommer runter sind. 
http://images.colourbox.com/thumb_COLOURBOX5609493.jpg
Überhaupt ist da irgendwie alles abgesperrt. Man kann zwar auf dem Kamm lang, ist aber überall rotes Flatterband.
Die Treppe ist nur noch ein Holzhaufen...

ich vermute/hoffe ja, dass die neu wird....aber so marode war sie nun auch nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (3. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Die Treppe an der Teufelsmauer is abgebaut. Weiß jemand mehr? Wird die neu??
> 
> Thomas? sach wat



Die war mir schon immer ein Dorn im Auge, wenn ich auf der Terrasse sitze. Also hin zu de Jungens und jesacht, baut da mal was für Biker. Und das machen se jetz och. 

Ne, keine Ahnung, was dort passiert. Heute ist dort ein Minibagger hoch und runter (wo einst die Treppe stand). Die bauen auch die Plattform neu. Was man so alles beim Frühstück beobachten kann! Ich vermute, entweder eine neue, sichere Treppe oder ein angelegter trail. Als Krönung kommt dann unten so ein tolles Bikeverbotsschild hin.


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Mai 2013)

das steht da schon wenn ich mich recht erinnere...auf dem NSG Schild


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Mai 2013)

Das wäre schon ein harter Schlag, wenn man die Treppe nicht mehr hoch fahren dürfte!


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ...Heute ist dort ein Minibagger hoch und runter....



Ich finde es wurde mal Zeit für den weltweit ersten Minibagger-Downhill...



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das wäre schon ein harter Schlag, wenn man die Treppe nicht mehr hoch fahren dürfte!



So wie die Stiege hier im NP...


----------



## Luk00r (4. Mai 2013)

Morgen jemand Lust auf ne Runde ? bin 9:20 in Wernigerode.


----------



## downhillsau (4. Mai 2013)

Wir fahren morgen wieder. Aber 9.20 Uhr sitzen wir noch beim Käffchen aufm Markt in QLB.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht möchte sich jemand uns anschliessen: wir sind Himmelfahrt in Schierke, Start 10:00 Uhr am Asiahaus in der Brockenstrasse. Tour grob Wurmberg, Achtermann, Wolfswarte und denn mal schauen.


----------



## Nothing85 (5. Mai 2013)

Tag....
mich würde mal interessieren was ihr so drunter tragt bin auf der suche nach einer neuen Innenhose und werde nicht so wirklich fündig über irgendwelche Vergleiche oder sonstiges.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2013)

Leverve HT. Davon habe ich inzwischen drei Stück.


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2013)

Mensch, was ist denn bei euch in WR los... Clooney & Co beim Chinesen 

Vielleicht kann man ihn ja für die IG gewinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (7. Mai 2013)

ja, der lässt sich hier überall feiern. Walpurgis war er auch auf dem Hexentanzplatz. Sämtliche Restaurants im Harz in denen er einen *piep* gelassen hat stehe jetzt immer groß (ganzseitig) in der Tagespresse 

Ist am Samstag was geplant? würde mich gern an eine Gruppe mit dran hängen


----------



## dende24 (7. Mai 2013)

Bin Sonntag früh in Pansfelde. Hat jemand Bock mir nen leichten Trail zu zeigen?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ja, der lässt sich hier überall feiern. Walpurgis war er auch auf dem Hexentanzplatz. Sämtliche Restaurants im Harz in denen er einen *piep* gelassen hat stehe jetzt immer groß (ganzseitig) in der Tagespresse
> 
> Ist am Samstag was geplant? würde mich gern an eine Gruppe mit dran hängen



Wir fahren Samstag grob Schierke, Achtermann, Kaiserweg, Skidenkmal bis H..ytrail, zurück über den Brocken. Kaum unter 2000hm 

Sonntag was lockeres, Wurmberg(stieg), evtl die Trails im Bikepark, ma schaun.

Wer sich anschliessen möchte, gebe bitte vorher per PN Bescheid


----------



## micha.qlb (7. Mai 2013)

Von WR aus? Falls es zu dolle wird könnte man ja vorher abbrechen  allerdings muss man ja ja dann trotzdem übern Brocken...oder ab Oderbrück und  den Brocken halt auslassen.

Wie fit seid´n ihr??


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Mai 2013)

Wir fahren ab Schierke, nicht ab Wernigerode. Fitness geht so, ich werde es schaffen. Obs meine 7 Freunde auch schaffen, keine Ahnung )


----------



## micha.qlb (7. Mai 2013)

Gut, ich sag mal vorsichtig, dass ich dabei bin. Machs wetter- und physisabhängig


----------



## kalihalde (7. Mai 2013)

@_TigersClaw_: Wann wollt ihr in Schierke starten? 
@_micha.qlb_: könnte dich ab qlb shutteln.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Mai 2013)

Kali, wir werden ca. um 10:00 Uhr starten. 

Wir sind Donnerstag bis Sonntag in Schierke. Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen und willkommen, besonders ortskundige 

Aber bitte unbedingt vorher Bescheid sagen. Meine Telnr. gibts per PN.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2013)

Sonntag kommen wir vielleicht zusammen. Ich fahre momentan erst Halbtags-Runden, fitness wird langsam aufgebaut. Marko ist sicher auch dabei. Vielleicht sollten wir per HSB nach drei-Annen shuttlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (7. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> @_TigersClaw_: Wann wollt ihr in Schierke starten?
> @_micha.qlb_: könnte dich ab qlb shutteln.



Oh Hagen, dass wäre ein Träumchen


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Sonntag kommen wir vielleicht zusammen. Ich fahre momentan erst Halbtags-Runden, fitness wird langsam aufgebaut. Marko ist sicher auch dabei. Vielleicht sollten wir per HSB nach drei-Annen shuttlen...



Sehr schön. Meine Nummer haste noch?


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ....Meine Nummer haste noch?



Check...
Ja!


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Mai 2013)

Perfekt


----------



## Ripgid (7. Mai 2013)

wir sind am sonntag evtl auch unterwegs.. vielleicht sieht man sich!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Mai 2013)

kalihalde & micha.qlb. redet ihr von Sa. oder So.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (7. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> kalihalde & micha.qlb. redet ihr von Sa. oder So.?


 
Samstag


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Mai 2013)

kalihalde & micha.qlb: nehmt ihr mich mit?


----------



## kalihalde (8. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> kalihalde & micha.qlb: nehmt ihr mich mit?


 
Das sollte grundsätzlich möglich sein. Ich meld mich noch mal bei Dir.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2013)

Wer wäre denn am Sonntag noch dabei? "Runterfahr-orientierte" Tour?
Abfahrt 9:40 mit HSB nach Drei Annen (7,00 EUR), 10:20 Drei Annen, eventuell Treffem mit Tigers Claw und Gesellen am Ahrnsklint gegen 11:00 Uhr, Pfarrstieg, dann weiter schauen (sicher was vom HK runter) und dann je nach Böcken zurück nach WR. Den Heiligen bin ich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht gefahren...


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Mai 2013)

Hasi, hast Du zum Ahrnsklint eine GPS-Position? Ansonsten gehts soweit klar. Wir freuen uns drauf.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hasi, hast Du zum Ahrnsklint eine GPS-Position? Ansonsten gehts soweit klar. Wir freuen uns drauf.



Lass uns gegen 11:00 Uhr an der Kreuzung Glashüttenweg/Pfarrstieg treffen.


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Mai 2013)

Okay, das sollte funzen


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich sicher auch mitfahren. Ich werde aber den Bahnparallelweg nutzen. Können uns ja dann in drei Annen treffen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Mai 2013)

So, nach Absprache mit kalihalde hätten wir am Sa. aus Rt. Halle fahrend noch 3 Plätze frei.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2013)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich sicher auch mitfahren. Ich werde aber den Bahnparallelweg nutzen. Können uns ja dann in drei Annen treffen.



Also wenn wir den schön gemächlich hochcruisen auch gern so ...müssten dann so ca. 9:30 bei mir starten. Ich möchte einfach für die Trails in Topform sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (8. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also wenn wir den schön gemächlich hochcruisen auch gern so ...müssten dann so ca. 9:30 bei mir starten. Ich möchte einfach für die Trails in Topform sein.



Dann wär Heli-Biking doch perfekt.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2013)

netsrac schrieb:


> Dann wär Heli-Biking doch perfekt.



Hast du 'nen ökologisch vetretbaren Heli?


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Mai 2013)

verkaufe dieses Geschäftsmodell mal den Betreibern der Wurmbergseilbahn. Die sehen da sicher Möglichkeiten der Umsetzung^^

Würde auch der NPV in die Hände spielen. Da die Trails ja von unten nicht befahren werden dürfen.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (8. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also wenn wir den schön gemächlich hochcruisen auch gern so ...müssten dann so ca. 9:30 bei mir starten. Ich möchte einfach für die Trails in Topform sein.



Ich wollte da sicher kein Rennen fahren. Hatte ne Stunde bis drei Annen angepeilt. Also gerade schnell genug, um nicht zu kippen


----------



## esbekaner (8. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn am Sonntag noch dabei? "Runterfahr-orientierte" Tour?
> Abfahrt 9:40 mit HSB nach Drei Annen (7,00 EUR), 10:20 Drei Annen, eventuell Treffem mit Tigers Claw und Gesellen am Ahrnsklint gegen 11:00 Uhr, Pfarrstieg, dann weiter schauen (sicher was vom HK runter) und dann je nach Böcken zurück nach WR. Den Heiligen bin ich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht gefahren...



...mal schauen was bei uns geht. vielleicht hängen wir uns mit dran und schlagen auch um 9.40 Uhr an der HSB auf.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> ...mal schauen was bei uns geht. vielleicht hängen wir uns mit dran und schlagen auch um 9.40 Uhr an der HSB auf.



Wir würden es dann doch mit langsamen Uphill per Muskelkraft machen. Start wäre 9:30 in der Innenstadt, wir können euch aber auch gern irgendwo auflesen...


----------



## esbekaner (8. Mai 2013)

dat heisst wieder kaputt oben ankommen  mit diversen Schiebeeinlagen


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (8. Mai 2013)

Nö, es geht über glatte Autobahnen und sanfte Hügel... Kann man bequem auch auf dem mittleren Blatt fahren.


----------



## downhillsau (8. Mai 2013)

Ich denke mal, da schließen wir uns auch an und sind dann ab Bahnhof Steinerne Renne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (9. Mai 2013)

@ Hasifisch und MR V.
 könnt ihr so grob abschätzen in welchen Umfang die Tour am Sonntag verläuft. Bin echt noch am zweifeln ob meine Kondi das mitmacht


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> @ Hasifisch und MR V.
> könnt ihr so grob abschätzen in welchen Umfang die Tour am Sonntag verläuft. Bin echt noch am zweifeln ob meine Kondi das mitmacht



Also ich will mich in der frühen Saison einfach noch schonen, deshalb mach dir da kein Kopp. Wir starten gegen 9:30 bei mir in der Innenstadt, sind dann so gegen 9:45 an der Steinernen Renne und Kurbeln ganz gemütlich bis zum Ahrensklint hoch. Dann Pfarrstieg und noch einmal von Schierke aus hoch und wir schauen weiter...
Wenn alles klappt eventuell vielleicht möglicherweise mit ICB...


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Mai 2013)

oh mit ICB  ich drück die Daumen.
ja ok dann komm ich mit bei dir in der Innenstadt kann man ja nicht lange parken wo können wir uns dann treffen?


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> oh mit ICB  ich drück die Daumen.
> ja ok dann komm ich mit bei dir in der Innenstadt kann man ja nicht lange parken wo können wir uns dann treffen?



Thomas und Co. kommen auch zum Parkplatz Steinerne Renne, wir lesen euch dort auf!


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Mai 2013)

ok ich guck mal wo das ist zur Not habe ich ja deine Nummer...
bis Sonntag.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> ok ich guck mal wo das ist zur Not habe ich ja deine Nummer...
> bis Sonntag.



Findest du...
Bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt eventuell vielleicht möglicherweise mit ICB...



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt *SCNR*

Wir haben gestern übrigens mal ein Experiment zum Konfliktpotential Biker-Menschenmassen im Harz durchgeführt. Route war Ilsenburg-Eckerstausee-Brocken (über neuen Goetheweg)-Plessenburg-Ilsenburg.
Egal ob Fußgänger auf Trails oder breiten Forstwegen, jeder hat bereitwillig Platz gemacht, keiner gemeckert oder gepöbelt. Hier und da hab ich an einer Engstelle auch mal angehalten um ältere Herrschaften durch zu lassen. Selbst die schwer angetrunkenen rund um die Plessenburg waren alle sehr umgänglich.
Ok, einen Extremtest haben wir ausgelassen. Wir sind vom Bahnübergang nicht mehr bis zur Brockenspitze hoch.

Von daher: Konfliktpotential nicht vorhanden wenn jeder ein wenig umsichtig ist.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2013)

War viel los?
Ich denke schon, oder?


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Mai 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> ok ich guck mal wo das ist zur Not habe ich ja deine Nummer...
> bis Sonntag.



zur Not kannste an der FH parken...da ist Sonntag garantiert leer


----------



## fm7775 (10. Mai 2013)

oder kommst 09:17 mit der Bahn und radelst 6km über Bahnhofstraße, unter den Zindeln, Friedrichstraße, Mönchstieg, Lütgenfeldstraße, Pfälzer Gasse, Am Eichberg, Trail an der Holtemme entlang zur Bielsteinchaussee und dann zum Parkplatz Steinerne Renne.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> War viel los?
> Ich denke schon, oder?



Es war ne Menge los, aber etwas weniger als erwartet. Auf dem Goetheweg parallel zu den Gleisen konnte man recht zügig zwischen den Wandergruppen durch und um sie rum ohne jemandenzu behindern.
Könnte am Wetter gelegen haben auf der Abfahrt sind wir noch schön nass geworden.

Achja Sperrschilder haben wir keine gesehen, nur ein kleines altes Holz Schildchen, kurz hinter Ilsenburg. Eckerloch hat zumindest unten und am mittleren Einstieg kein Sperrschild.


----------



## r.lochi (10. Mai 2013)

hey Leute,

hab jetzt doch am Sonntag frei von meinem 2. Hobby (Klettern) und würde dann gern eine runde herum rollern. Ich habe zwar versucht zu verstehen wer wann - was macht aber so ganz bin ich nicht mitgekommen 
Könntet Ihr nur mal kurz zusammenfassen, wer nun was für eine runde radelt und ob ich mich da eventuell anschließen könnte?!

Danke Euch und freu mich auf eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Gruß Richi


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Mai 2013)

Ich könnte jemanden aus oder ab Halberstadt mitnehmen


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> hey Leute,
> 
> hab jetzt doch am Sonntag frei von meinem 2. Hobby (Klettern) und würde dann gern eine runde herum rollern. Ich habe zwar versucht zu verstehen wer wann - was macht aber so ganz bin ich nicht mitgekommen
> Könntet Ihr nur mal kurz zusammenfassen, wer nun was für eine runde radelt und ob ich mich da eventuell anschließen könnte?!
> ...



Hi Richi,

wo würdest du denn starten?


----------



## r.lochi (10. Mai 2013)

fast egal  komme aus harzgerode angereist


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> fast egal  komme aus harzgerode angereist



Dann komm nach WR, Parkplatz Steinerne Renne!
Im Navi einfach Bahnhof Steineren Renne eingeben. Treffpunkt ist am Parkplatz vor dem Bahngleis, dort wo auf dem Bild das Kreuz und das "I" liegen. Da ist eine Infotafel und Parkplätze auf beiden Seiten der Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (10. Mai 2013)

Süper!! Wie viel soll´s hoch und wo soll´s wieder runter gehen? 

Gruß


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> Süper!! Wie viel soll´s hoch und wo soll´s wieder runter gehen?
> 
> Gruß



Sieh post 2583...


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Mai 2013)

Habt ihr schon mal geschaut wie das Wetter Sonntag wird :-D
Laut der App auf meinen Handy sind nur 7Grad in schierke zu erwarten.


----------



## r.lochi (11. Mai 2013)

Also meine sagt 9* ..... und regen


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (11. Mai 2013)

Ist mir lieber als 20°C. Und Regenvorhersagen für den Harz sind so eine Sache...


----------



## CarloDiamant (11. Mai 2013)

Könnte jemand morgen bitte eine Dämpferpumpe zur Tour mitbringen ...wäre supi


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Mai 2013)

War ne super Runde heute mit TigersClaw und Kumpane...lustige Truppe  
 @_ Hallef_raktion..danke fürs shuttlen  hat wie immer Spass gemacht


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. Mai 2013)

Ehe jetzt Shuttle-Anfragen kommen: nein, wir haben nur von QLB nach Schierke geschuttelt und nicht höher! 
Ja, war 'ne sehr schöne Runde und die Kraft und das gute Wetter haben gerade so fast bis zum Schluss gereicht. Hat alles gepasst.


----------



## KalleCamping (11. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht versuch ichs morgen früh auch mal. Würde mich dann am Parkplatz Steinerne Renne einfinden. Vorrausgesetzt ich bin dem Wecker gnädig und komm aus den Federn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (11. Mai 2013)

Strecke: (irgendjemand von den aus der Gruppe von Tigersclaw hatte danach gefragt)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=menhgoufnxjzdqtn&authkey=1EE922D8141B8ADEF40EA341C9F7E0B345F553A725C1CB79


----------



## Nothing85 (12. Mai 2013)

Sorry hab verschlafen aber wenn ich jetzt so raus gucke bin ich ganz froh drüber.
Ich hoffe ihr habt besseres Wetter da oben.


----------



## r.lochi (13. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand ein paar Daten zu der heutigen Tour ? (Km, hm..)
War super! !


----------



## kalihalde (13. Mai 2013)

Runde am Samstag war echt super. Mein Dank auch noch mal hier an unseren Guide TigersClaw. Dass wir am Ende ein wenig "abgekürzt" haben, verzeihst Du uns hoffentlich. 

Luk00r hat uns am Achtermann mal gezeigt, dass auch diese "Stufen" fahrbar sind .

 
... und dieses Mal ohne "Kaggäääh"


----------



## duke209 (13. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt *SCNR*
> 
> Wir haben gestern übrigens mal ein Experiment zum Konfliktpotential Biker-Menschenmassen im Harz durchgeführt. Egal ob Fußgänger auf Trails oder breiten Forstwegen, jeder hat bereitwillig Platz gemacht, keiner gemeckert oder gepöbelt. Hier und da hab ich an einer Engstelle auch mal angehalten um ältere Herrschaften durch zu lassen. Von daher: Konfliktpotential nicht vorhanden wenn jeder ein wenig umsichtig ist.




Servus,

nach einem langen 100% Singletrail-Tourenweekend - kann ich das bestätigen. Habe extra mal drauf geachtet. Ggf. das ein oder andere mal etwas eher angehalten als sonst, gab nur nette Worte/Smalltalk untereinander. 

Highlights gefahren in Thale/Umgebung: Hexenstieg runter; Hirschgrund runter (krank, aber ); Sachsenwallweg; Bodetal "ride on through the other side" (Thale-Altenbrak/Windenhütte), Präsidentenweg hoch; "no name but game" - (einsamer Trail nach Treseburg runter, links unterhalb Landstasse L95, ab Kreuzung Roßtrappe/Wienrode); Luppbode hoch; Dambachkopf; usw....  
Könnt glatt schon wieder los  


PS:
Hab mich auch mit dem Gastwirt von Königsruhe (Eingang Bodetal) unterhalten, der leider bestätigte, dass es bei Ihm mehrfach lebensgefährliche Situationen vor Ort durch durchfahrende Biker gab, da mit Speed keine Rücksicht auf Gäste/spielende Kinder genommen wurde. Soetwas ist natürlich schade zu hören und macht einem als Daddy auch nachdenklich.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Mai 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ...
> Hab mich auch mit dem Gastwirt von Königsruhe (Eingang Bodetal) unterhalten, der leider bestätigte, dass es bei Ihm mehrfach lebensgefährliche Situationen vor Ort durch durchfahrende Biker gab, da mit Speed keine Rücksicht auf Gäste/spielende Kinder genommen wurde. Soetwas ist natürlich schade zu hören und macht einem als Daddy auch nachdenklich.



Das ist halt eine Riesensauerei, zeigt aber, das die Gefährdungen nicht auf den eigentlichen Trails stattfinden, sondern an anderen Stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (13. Mai 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Sorry hab verschlafen aber wenn ich jetzt so raus gucke bin ich ganz froh drüber.
> Ich hoffe ihr habt besseres Wetter da oben.



Zwischenzeitlich beim Hochfahren hat es sich echt eingeregnet - sobald wir auf den Trails waren, war alles gut... 
War eine schöne Runde, vor allem entspannt...



r.lochi schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein paar Daten zu der heutigen Tour ? (Km, hm..)
> War super! !



Laut Mr.Vercetti waren es für uns WR/WR 41km.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (13. Mai 2013)

Moin... Schon einmal wer dieses Jahr in Braunlage im Bikepark gewesen oder kann sagen, wie die Bedingungen sind?


----------



## r.lochi (13. Mai 2013)

Siehe tread bikepark braunlage


----------



## Luk00r (13. Mai 2013)

Hagen, du solltest doch "Fussrunter" vorn abschneiden - wie steh ich denn jetzt da 
Waren aber echt zu viele Leute, vor Publikum klappts sowieso nie


----------



## micha.qlb (13. Mai 2013)

@ Andreas..dafür kann ich dir guten Flow bescheinigen...du kamst unten mit gefühlt 34 Sachen an Da geht auch schon mal "Fuß runter" beim Start 
 @duke209... Hirschgrund komplett gefahren??


----------



## kalihalde (13. Mai 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Hagen, du solltest doch "Fussrunter" vorn abschneiden - wie steh ich denn jetzt da
> Waren aber echt zu viele Leute, vor Publikum klappts sowieso nie


 
Sorry, habe leider (noch) keine Software zum Bearbeiten der Filmschnipsel. Bin aber für Empfehlungen und Sachspenden offen, gerne auch per PN .


----------



## verano (13. Mai 2013)

Bei Adobe bekommt man eine ältere Version der CreativeSuite legal gezogen. Einfach mal Google fragen.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Mai 2013)

verano schrieb:


> Bei Adobe bekommt man eine ältere Version der CreativeSuite legal gezogen. Einfach mal Google fragen.



Also die CS2 oder CS3 war kurz auf Grund eines Versehens im Web frei ladbar - die Quelle ist aber offiziell geschlossen und was jetzt noch irgendwo rumgeistern sollte, ist m.W. nicht legal... 

Adobe Premiere ist für Gelegenheits-Cutter auch zu fett - probiert hier mal weiter unten "Video Deluxe 2013", das ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Leistung und Umfang!


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Runde am Samstag war echt super. Mein Dank auch noch mal hier an unseren Guide TigersClaw. Dass wir am Ende ein wenig "abgekürzt" haben, verzeihst Du uns hoffentlich.
> 
> Luk00r hat uns am Achtermann mal gezeigt, dass auch diese "Stufen" fahrbar sind .
> 
> ...



auf jeden fall sind sie fahrbar ;-) 
http://mpora.de/videos/AAd8ouaqlu5m


----------



## verano (13. Mai 2013)

... auch wenn's offtopic is, aber... 

http://www.adobe.com/de/downloads/cs2_downloads/

ich glaube adobe weiß selber, dass das nicht ganz ernst gemeint sein kann. so blöd sind die sicher nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (13. Mai 2013)

Okay - aber Premiere Pro 2 
Kein 64Bit, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keine Unterstützung aktueller Video-Formate und generell in der Bedienung eher spröde und veraltet...


----------



## kalihalde (14. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise, verano und Hasifisch .

Habe zwischenzeitlich mal was mit dem MovieMaker gebastelt. Aller Anfang ist schwer. Seht selbst.

 
und wenn ihr Lust auf einen abendfüllenden Spielfilm habt

 
Gute Nacht
kalihalde


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Mai 2013)

sieht doch schon ganz gut aus


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hinweise, verano und Hasifisch .
> 
> Habe zwischenzeitlich mal was mit dem MovieMaker gebastelt. Aller Anfang ist schwer. Seht selbst.
> .....................
> ...


Sieht gut aus und die Wanderer waren doch auch sehr nett, sie traten bereitwillig zur Seite.


----------



## duke209 (14. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> duke209[/MENTION]... Hirschgrund komplett gefahren??



Moin Micha,

das Teilstück mit den 4 sehr kurzen und engen Serpentienen/Treppen, ziemlich mittig vom ganzen Trail, nicht. Da is ja kaum Platz das HR zu versetzen.

Ansonsten hab ich in 2-3 anderen Kehren Fuss runter nehmen müssen, sei es, weil ich dort Wanderer abgepasst hab, oder mein HR nicht so wollte wie ich  . War aber ansich happy den so gut gefahren zu haben. Allein ist auch immer was anderes, als wenn jemand in der Kehre absichert zwecks Übungszwecken.

Hexenstieg musste ich nur einmal runter...geeeht


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2013)

Jo, passt doch.
Nur türmen sich nun haufenweise Fragen vor mir auf...

Seit wann steht Kalihalde auf sanften Elektro-Pop?
Warum wurde der Ausstieg am Hell Highway zensiert?
Wollen wir das nächste Mal Sektionstraining an der Treppe vor der Bahnstrecke machen?


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Mai 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Moin Micha,
> 
> das Teilstück mit den 4 sehr kurzen und engen Serpentienen/Treppen, ziemlich mittig vom ganzen Trail, nicht. Da is ja kaum Platz das HR zu versetzen.
> 
> ...



ja zu zweit oder mehr macht durchaus Sinn. Der Abgrund is ja doch immer allgegenwärtig. Finde es liegt viel Holz rum..müsste ma wer wegmachen^^

Mir kam letztens dort ne Horde Wanderer entgegen..schien hochzu auch recht anstrengend zu sein. Haben dann auch spontan Pause gemacht um zuzusehen...da ging natürlich nix mehr 



Udo1 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus und die Wanderer waren doch auch sehr nett, sie traten bereitwillig zur Seite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanderer sind immer nett


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Jo, passt doch.
> Nur türmen sich nun haufenweise Fragen vor mir auf...
> 
> Seit wann steht Kalihalde auf sanften Elektro-Pop?
> ...



Die Treppe wurde vorher ausgiebig diskutiert und analysiert. Wir wollten aber den CW ringsrum nutzen, nicht das der irgendwann mal wegen Nichtnutzung gesperrt wird.  ..nee Kraft war irgendwie weg und wir woltlen kein Risiko eingehn

Schön ist auch Lokation: irgendwo im Harz


----------



## kalihalde (14. Mai 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus und die Wanderer waren doch auch sehr nett, sie traten bereitwillig zur Seite.


 
Habe ja auch freundlich geklingelt, Tempo rausgenommen, höflich gegrüßt und mich herzlich bedankt .




Hasifisch schrieb:


> Seit wann steht Kalihalde auf sanften Elektro-Pop?


 
Tja, die Musikstücke wurden entsprechend dem ruppigen Untergrund ausgesucht. Auf den Abfahrten hat mein Kopf halt wie beim Headbangen gewackelt und da dachte ich, passt das schon .



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Warum wurde der Ausstieg am Hell Highway zensiert?


 
Ich war einfach fertig und habe mein Rad nur noch fallen lassen können . Ist mir ja auch ein bisschen peinlich .



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wollen wir das nächste Mal Sektionstraining an der Treppe vor der Bahnstrecke machen?


 
Micha hat ja schon geantwortet. Wir wollten den Rest halt recht flowig fahren und nach einem langen und sehr schönen Tag kein Risiko mehr eingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ...Auf den Abfahrten hat mein Kopf halt wie beim Headbangen gewackelt und da dachte ich, passt das schon ...


 




kalihalde schrieb:


> ...Ich war einfach fertig und habe mein Rad nur noch fallen lassen können . Ist mir ja auch ein bisschen peinlich .
> 
> Micha hat ja schon geantwortet. Wir wollten den Rest halt recht flowig fahren und nach einem langen und sehr schönen Tag kein Risiko mehr eingehen.



Ist och völlig okay - war in keinster Weise als Kritik gemeint!
Obwohl gerade die Treppe nicht schwer zu fahren ist, reine Kopfsache. Aber das weißt du ja.


----------



## kalihalde (14. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Obwohl gerade die Treppe nicht schwer zu fahren ist, reine Kopfsache. Aber das weißt du ja.


 
Ist auch so. Zumal wir, als wir noch recht frisch waren, bei dieser Runde eine Treppe zu einer Staumauer runter sind, die bestimmt ein ähnliches Kaliber hatte.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Mai 2013)

@_duke209_: hast Du eine Aufzeichnung von Deiner Runde? Ein bissl was davon kenne ich ja, aber so richtige Kennung habe ich nicht von der Ecke. Und von Halle ist's nicht weit..

micha.qlb und kalihalde, auch ich muss gestehen, daß ich am Mo auf dem Rad in Richtung Arbeit noch eine gewisse Mattigkeit verspürt habe. Aber toll war's am Sa.!!!


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @_duke209_: hast Du eine Aufzeichnung von Deiner Runde? Ein bissl was davon kenne ich ja, aber so richtige Kennung habe ich nicht von der Ecke. Und von Halle ist's nicht weit..
> 
> micha.qlb und kalihalde, auch ich muss gestehen, daß ich am Mo auf dem Rad in Richtung Arbeit noch eine gewisse Mattigkeit verspürt habe. Aber toll war's am Sa.!!!



Der Frank is am WE auch ne schöne runde um Thale gefahren...aber quasi andersrum als Duke. Hexe, Allrode, Luppode-Trail, B-Tal. Ich denke aber die will er selber posten. 

Sowas geht auch mal kurzfristig Marc. Nur längere Sachen mit mehr Leuten brauchen bisl was Vorbereitung. Einfach mal Bescheid geben. Ja/nein ist ja schnell gesagt 

UNd Ja..es war schön... Man hört gar nix mehr von TigersClaw...die hatten ja nen größeres Pensum. Er wird doch nich sauer sein, dass wir die Streckführung ein wenig durcheinander gewürfelt (optimiert ) haben? Wäre schon mal gespannt auf nen Tourbericht...die Anzahl der Reifenpannen sind da z.B. von Hoher Wichtigkeit und ob trotz gelbem Rohr  alle Heile geblieben sind^^


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Mai 2013)

Thale + Umgebung mal kurzfristig klingt sehr gut und ist schon notiert!


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...die Anzahl der Reifenpannen sind da z.B. von Hoher Wichtigkeit und ob trotz gelbem Rohr  alle Heile geblieben sind^^[/COLOR][/COLOR]



Tss tss...waren da wieder welche mit Flachlandbereifung unterwegs?!
Und _gelbes Rohr_...?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (14. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Und _gelbes Rohr_...?!?


 
 
... fand ich persönlich nicht so angebracht, aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2013)

Wurde mir schon per PN erklärt...


----------



## duke209 (14. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @_duke209_: hast Du eine Aufzeichnung von Deiner Runde? Ein bissl was davon kenne ich ja, aber so richtige Kennung habe ich nicht von der Ecke. Und von Halle ist's nicht weit..



Die aufgelisteten Highlights sind ja aus mehreren Touren vom Weekend. Allein 3 Abfahrten von der Hexe hab ich ja 3 aufgelistet, wobei diese auch im Schwierigkeitsgrad sich jeweils unterscheiden. 

Los gehts ansich immer über 2 verschiedene Wege (z.B. Verbotener Weg) durch den "Stecklenberger Wald" über "Georgshöhe" zur Hexe hoch (wobei ein Uphill über Hexenstieg oder Sachsenwallweg auch nach meinem Geschmack sind), oder auf anderer Seite über Präsiweg zur R-Trappe (und nicht mit Lift wie die faulen Downhiller  ) . Dann eben ne Runde bis hin zur Umrundung der kompletten Rappbodetalsperre oder hoch nach Allrode mit Zieleinflug wieder über Hexe oder R-Trappe (wobei gerade der Hirschgrund am Ende einer längeren Tour ziemlich anstrengend wäre; oder aber die Downhillstrecke wer´s mag), oder eben durchs Tal zurück.
Durchs Tal lässt sich besser von Treseburg nach Thale fahren, andersrum is aber auch nice, einige mehr Stellen dann aber nicht fahrbar. (Sonntag im Regen sorum gefahren).

Hab ein paar Strecken aufgezeichnet/geplant, muss ich mal raussuchen. 
Wäre jedenfalls mal eine gemeinsame Aktion wert. Einfach mal bescheid sagen (per PN an mich denken, bin nicht soo oft online) und nicht ganz sooo kurzfristig, da ich ja auch in 60min einfliegen müsste  

Bzgl. Holzschlag hatte ich nur Probleme auf dem netten Trail unterhalb der L95 nach Treseburg, ansonsten alles im schluckfreudigen Bereich  .

@ RitterRunkel: Das Bild in deiner Sammlung mit der Teufelsmauer (Gesteinsformation/Treppe) hatte ich 22 Jahre lange vom Klofenster - direkt vom Lokus aus  - in Sichtweite


----------



## duke209 (14. Mai 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ist auch so. Zumal wir, als wir noch recht frisch waren, bei dieser Runde eine Treppe zu einer Staumauer runter sind, die bestimmt ein ähnliches Kaliber hatte.



Eckertalsperre ???


----------



## KalleCamping (14. Mai 2013)

Ich wollt Freitag von Werni nach Königshütte fahren. Gibts aufm Weg da hin vielleicht paar spannende Abschnitte die man mitnehmen könnte?


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2013)

KalleCamping schrieb:


> Ich wollt Freitag von Werni nach Königshütte fahren. Gibts aufm Weg da hin vielleicht paar spannende Abschnitte die man mitnehmen könnte?



Hast du dann richtig Zeit zu fahren oder eher nicht?


----------



## KalleCamping (14. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich schon, wenn nich auf Arbeit was dazwischen kommt.
Aber soll keine Rundtour werden, wir werden dann auf ner Jagdhütte hinter Königshütte übernachten.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2013)

KalleCamping schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, wenn nich auf Arbeit was dazwischen kommt.
> Aber soll keine Rundtour werden, wir werden dann auf ner Jagdhütte hinter Königshütte übernachten.



Der direkte Weg an Elbingerode vorbei ist halt eher dröge...den schafft man in einer guten Stunde. Schöner ist ein Schlenker über Mandelholz.


----------



## KalleCamping (14. Mai 2013)

Na das dachte ich mir schon 
Hatte gehofft da gibts, mit Umwegen, noch paar technisch anspruchsvollere Strecken als nur die Waldautobahn.


----------



## kalihalde (14. Mai 2013)

Wie man Filmschnipsel grundsätzlich zusammenfügen kann, habe ich ja gestern Abend gelernt, so konnte ich nun doch noch ein paar Sequenzen der Saisoneröffnung verarbeiten:

Film ab:


Ich weiß, es gibt den "Bikevideos aus dem Harz"-Thread im Thüringer Lokalforum, aber ich dachte, es passt hier auch rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2013)

KalleCamping schrieb:


> Na das dachte ich mir schon
> Hatte gehofft da gibts, mit Umwegen, noch paar technisch anspruchsvollere Strecken als nur die Waldautobahn.



Wenn du es mit einer richtigen Biketour verbinden kannst/willst, gibt es richtig schöne Möglichkeiten. Z.B. nach Schierke hoch, von dort durchs Elendstal oder über die Schnarcherklippen runter nach elend und dann dem Tal rechtsseitig folgend und später rechts weg nach Königshütte.
Oder ganz anders rum den R1 bis Kloster Michaelstein, dort an den Teichen hoch über "Volkmarskeller" bis durch Eggeröder Brunnen durch, hinter dem Nest links weg auf das Plateau, das sich zwischen Elbingerode/Hüttenrode/Blauer See erstreckt. Runter nach Rübeland, dort zur Susenburg hoch und dann am "Stausee Königshütte" bis in den Ort. Auch eine sehr schöne Strecke...



kalihalde schrieb:


> Wie man Filmschnipsel grundsätzlich zusammenfügen kann, habe ich ja gestern Abend gelernt, so konnte ich nun doch noch ein paar Sequenzen der Saisoneröffnung verarbeiten:...



Super!
Man könnte meinen, die Tour hätte sogar Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Mai 2013)

Hab das Video auch mal auf der IG Harz Seite eingebettet...


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> War ne super Runde heute mit TigersClaw und Kumpane...lustige Truppe
> @_ Hallef_raktion..danke fürs shuttlen  hat wie immer Spass gemacht



Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. Ich darf erst seit eben wieder 

Schön das ihr dabei wart. Wir hatten am Ende über 60km und über 1600hm, obwohl wir den Brocken ausgelassen haben. Mir ist der Garmin in Darlingerode ausgestiegen und wir haben uns dann etwas verfranzt. Am Ende waren die Beine so schwer, das wir am Sonntag garnicht mehr geradelt sind. Aber schön wars auf jeden Fall


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Mai 2013)

60 km und > 1600 hm ..... da bin ich doch sehr froh, daß wir dann unser eigenes Ding gemacht haben. Ansonsten mit euch gerne mal wieder 'ne Tour, nur kauft euch mal harztaugliche Bereifung!  Grüße aus Halle


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2013)

An meinem Rad haben die Mountain-Kings super gefunzt


----------



## esbekaner (15. Mai 2013)

60 km? 1600 hm? wow, ihr seid verrückt...


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2013)

Achwas, eigentlich sollten es über 2000hm werden.


----------



## esbekaner (15. Mai 2013)

nach 40 kannste mich samt Bike zuschippen in der nächsten Senke


----------



## XtremeHunter (15. Mai 2013)

Hat am Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine ausgedehnte Trailrunde im Harz? Je nach Wetter könnte man sie auch etwas kürzen. Ich fahre aber auch bei Regen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (15. Mai 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Hat am Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine ausgedehnte Trailrunde im Harz? Je nach Wetter könnte man sie auch etwas kürzen. Ich fahre aber auch bei Regen!



Gibt mit großer Sicherheit eine Runde mit Start am nicht so frühen Morgen (ca. 10:00 Uhr) in WR. Einzelheiten noch nicht geplant...


----------



## duke209 (16. Mai 2013)

Ansich Bock morgen Nachmittag auf Oberharz (Magdeburger usw.), Wetter soll aber wieder schlechter werden. Aber grundsätzlich abfahrfertig:







 30cm Stufen nimmt er schon stolz mit seinem "Hotrock"


----------



## micha.qlb (17. Mai 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ansich Bock morgen Nachmittag auf Oberharz (Magdeburger usw.), Wetter soll aber wieder schlechter werden. Aber grundsätzlich abfahrfertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich kann am WE nich in den Harz.

Aber...hat denn evtl nach Pfingsten jemand Urlaub/Zeit/Bock auf  ein/zwei Runden. Mir schwebt so die Richtung Ilsenburg vor und/oder Oberharz ab Oderbrück.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich kann am WE nich in den Harz.
> 
> Aber...hat denn evtl nach Pfingsten jemand Urlaub/Zeit/Bock auf  ein/zwei Runden. Mir schwebt so die Richtung Ilsenburg vor und/oder Oberharz ab Oderbrück.



Kannst ja Dienstagnachmittag starten und dich dann zur Dienstag-Feierabendrunde mit einklinken!


----------



## micha.qlb (17. Mai 2013)

sowas ähnliches hatte ich vor 

Benötige aber noch nen Plan für die Restwoche


----------



## Nothing85 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich habe Urlaub allerdings ist mein Auto ab Dienstag bei Lackierer für ein zwei Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biketrulla (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Gibt es hier mitlesende MTB-begeisterte  Ladies, die gern auch einmal mit anderen Frauen fahren möchten?

Guckt ihr:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=634114

Interesse?
Fragen? - fragen!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Mai 2013)

Wäre was für mich, ich fahre eigentlich wie ein Mädchen....

Da siehts für Dich nicht so gut aus, es sind kaum (meist gar keine) Mädel dabei. Ich hätte aber trotzdem keine Scheu, bei den üblichen Runden mitzufahren. Kondition und Fahrkönnen varieren da auch durchaus, das sagt man vorher und dann teilt sich die Truppe auch mal und trifft sich später wieder. Lies die Beiträge hier aufmerksam, dann wirst Du sehen, daß Rücksicht genommen wird. Und der Lerneffekt beim Fahren mit wirklich guten Leuten ist hoch.

Hat jemand schon was für den Pfingstmontag geplant, könnte dann auch Leute aus Rt. Halle im Auto mitnehmen. Wetter könnte evtl. etwas komisch werden, dann sind nicht so viele Wanderer unterwegs


----------



## kalihalde (18. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... Hat jemand schon was für den Pfingstmontag geplant, könnte dann auch Leute aus Rt. Halle im Auto mitnehmen. Wetter könnte evtl. etwas komisch werden, dann sind nicht so viele Wanderer unterwegs


 
Alternativ könnte auch der Kyffhäuser erkundet werden, siehe hier.

Frohe Pfingsten,
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. Mai 2013)

Danke, hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Plan, ist 'ne nette Alternative. Aber eine Rumpel-Runde im Harz fände ich einen Hauch reizvoller.


----------



## fm7775 (18. Mai 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich habe Urlaub allerdings ist mein Auto ab Dienstag bei Lackierer für ein zwei Tage.



von Halberstadt fährt auch die Bahn, alles nur Ausreden


----------



## fm7775 (18. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Der Frank is am WE auch ne schöne runde um Thale gefahren...aber quasi andersrum als Duke. Hexe, Allrode, Luppode-Trail, B-Tal. Ich denke aber die will er selber posten.



meine Bodetalrunde sah so aus.

Start an der Bodetaltherme in  Thale . Das Steinbachtal hoch, bin aber am Rodelhäuschen rechts lang und  nicht links über die 7 Brücken, ein Fehler, da teilweise Anstiege bis  47% lt. GPS Gerät also nicht fahrbar. Landschaftlich aber schön,  mehrfach musste das Bike Treppe hoch und runter getragen werden. Wollte  dann über Allröder Butterweg weiter, aber der Weg ist durch Bäume  versperrt. Also wieder ein Stück runter und auf Straße hoch zum  Hexentanzplatz. vom Imbiss am Tierpark ging es südlich weiter über die  L240 über Lange Linie, dann nach rechts wieder über die L240 am  Dreieckigen Stein runter nach Allrode. Hinter Allrode auf dem Wanderweg  Allrode-Stiege, der bei OSM irgendwo auf der Wiese endete. Ich bin dann  nach Schnauze gefahren und habe diesen Weg bei OSM eingetragen. Kurz vor  der B242 bin ich rausgekommen und dann südlich der L95 wieder zurück  nach Allrode, bis zur S-Kurve der L95 vor allrode. Über die Holzbrücke  drüber und dann links weiter. linkerhand soll die Luppbode sein, aber  ein Schild an der L95 sagt mir aber Steinbornsbach. Egal, es ging diesen  Bach entlang runter bis zur Bushaltestelle Windenhütten, dann die  Straße ein Stück wieder rauf und den Trail an der Luppbode runter bis  Treseburg, in Treseburg dann auf den Hexenstieg mehr oder weniger hoch  und runter, bei Königsruh über die Brücke und rechts der Bode bis  Jugendherberge, dann wieder über die Brücke und links runter bis zum  Ausgangspunkt


----------



## dasphonk (18. Mai 2013)

Ist denn nun jemand morgen unterwegs?


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2013)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ist denn nun jemand morgen unterwegs?



Auf jeden Fall. So ab 10 im WR.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dasphonk (18. Mai 2013)

Ich würde mich gerne mit dranhängen. Ich könnte um 10.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Wasserkraftwerk / Bhf Steinerne Renne sein. Passt das?


----------



## Luk00r (18. Mai 2013)

AlexR und ich sind auch da, kommen mitm Zug sollten auch gerade so 10Uhr den angesprochenen Parkplatz schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2013)

Passt so!


----------



## XtremeHunter (19. Mai 2013)

Wir würden gerne von morgen eine Runde von Ilsenburg aus auf den Brocken und über den geheimnisvollen HolyTrail zurück. Zum Abschluss eventuell noch 1-2 Runden Thale. 

Hat jemand Lust uns zu begleiten, vll. auch 1-2 Locals die sich ein wenig mit den Trails auskennen?


----------



## fm7775 (19. Mai 2013)

wenn beides kombiniert wird, also WR und Holy Trail bin ich auch dabei. Bin heute mal vom Hexentanzplatz den Hirschgrund zur Königsruh runter. Aber gewandert. Leute, ihr glaubt nicht wie die Leute da hoch machen. Es war nass und die Wege sind nicht besonders, aber mit Sandaletten den Hirschgrund hoch. OMG.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (19. Mai 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> wenn beides kombiniert wird, also WR und Holy Trail bin ich auch dabei. Bin heute mal vom Hexentanzplatz den Hirschgrund zur Königsruh runter. Aber gewandert. Leute, ihr glaubt nicht wie die Leute da hoch machen. Es war nass und die Wege sind nicht besonders, aber mit Sandaletten den Hirschgrund hoch. OMG.



Ja kenn ich 

Also starten würden wir ganz gerne von Ilsenburg aus. Außer du sagst, das WR besser wäre. 
Ziel ist es erst einmal den Brocken schön hoch zu kommen und dann Richtung Holytrail wieder runter.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Mai 2013)

Falls euch mal die großen Steinklumpen des höheren Harzes etwas langweilig werden, dann klinkt euch doch einfach bei der Kyffhäuser-Bande mit ein. Ich dürfte heute mit denen eine Runde drehen und war sehr angetan: sehr flowige Pfade (ab und an auch dicke Wurzeln und steilere Stücke) und Hammer-Ausblicke. Sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Avidadrenalin (20. Mai 2013)

Klingt gut. Wir sind von Ilsenburg an los die Forststrasse den Brocken hoch. Tolle Eindrücke, wenn die Wolken den Brocken so einhüllen. Die Fahrt runter war jedoch Anfangs eher eine Suche nach dem passenden Trail. Ich muss ja mal sagen, mit Ausschilderung und maßstabsgetreuen Karten haben Sie es nicht so. Vielleicht kann uns der eine oder andere ja noch sagen, welchen Trail man vom Brocken gut nach Ilsenburg runter kommt. Video folgt in Kürze.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Mai 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Wir sind von Ilsenburg an los die Forststrasse den Brocken hoch. Tolle Eindrücke, wenn die Wolken den Brocken so einhüllen. Die Fahrt runter war jedoch Anfangs eher eine Suche nach dem passenden Trail. Ich muss ja mal sagen, mit Ausschilderung und maßstabsgetreuen Karten haben Sie es nicht so. Vielleicht kann uns der eine oder andere ja noch sagen, welchen Trail man vom Brocken gut nach Ilsenburg runter kommt. Video folgt in Kürze.



Vom Brocken selbst gibt es keinen Trail Richtung Ilsenburg. Der einzige echte Trail grob nach Osten ist der Eckerlochstieg, aber der ist sehr verblockt, führt nach Schierke und ist verboten.
Ab Scharfenstein gibt es dann auch interessante Sachen nach Ilsenburg, aber leider auch einige verbotene Trails.


----------



## duke209 (21. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Vom Brocken selbst gibt es keinen Trail Richtung Ilsenburg. Der einzige echte Trail grob nach Osten ist der Eckerlochstieg, aber der ist sehr verblockt, führt nach Schierke und ist verboten.
> Ab Scharfenstein gibt es dann auch interessante Sachen nach Ilsenburg, aber leider auch einige verbotene Trails.



Naja man kann bis zur Wernigeröder Skihütte wieder runter und dann den Gelben Brink kurz einschlagen und dann über Zeternklippen & Ferdinand Stein die Ilse wieder aufsuchen. Unweit der Bremer Hütte geht eine Harvesterspur über einen gerodeten Hang hoch Richtung Zubringer Schindelstieg. Die konnte man im Herbst schön runterkrachen.

Oder auf der anderen Seite runter bis zu den Hermannsklippen und dann Heinrich-Heine-Weg zur Bremer Hütte bzw. ab Stempelsbuche zum Scharfenstein wenn man die Plattenabfahrt dorthin umgehen möchte. Von dort und auch von der Bremer Hütte gibts dann ja noch weitere Gelegenheiten seine Wanderschuhe zu testen.  Nicht "nur" Trails, dennoch nice.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2013)

Klar, ab Brockenplateau alles kein Ding, da gibt es Trails. Doch am Brockenmassiv selbst halt leider nicht...weshalb das Ding für uns Einheimische so uninteressant ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (21. Mai 2013)

Naja, vll. findet sich ja beim nächsten mal wieder jemand, der uns nicht-Einheimischen ein paar coole Trails zeigt. 
Vielleicht dieses Wochenende?


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Naja, vll. findet sich ja beim nächsten mal wieder jemand, der uns nicht-Einheimischen ein paar coole Trails zeigt.
> Vielleicht dieses Wochenende?



Gut möglich, wenn dann Sonntag.
Kann es aber noch nicht genau sagen.


----------



## micha.qlb (21. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich schonmal versuche neue Wege zu erkunden ist das jedesmal grandios zum Scheitern verurteilt. Ich war also heute unterwegs. Nüscht hat geklappt. 200 Puls. 

Naja... Kann jemand was zu diesem Trail/Weg sagen?




Gefunden hab ich ihn ohne weiteres. Er ist auch als Weg zu erkennen und als Wanderweg ausgezeichnet. Ein Wegweiser gab es aber nicht. 

Der Weg sah von der "anderen Seite" und vom Einstieg her recht vielversprechend aus. Ich mich also runtergestürzt. Nach ca 50m stand ich aber erst im Schlamm und dann in einem ausgewachsenen Bach. Um nicht sinnlos die ganzen HM wieder hoch zu strampeln bin ich umgekehrt. 

Meine Frage: Ist der Weg bekannt? Lohnt er sich? Ist er immer ein Bach (nass ok ...Bach nich ok)??


----------



## hopsi7 (22. Mai 2013)

das sieht mir doch aus wie das Sandtal, eigentlich kein schlechter Weg aber faktisch jedenfalls im unteren Bereich auch ein Bachlauf und grundsätzlich nass. Zum ordentlich Einsauen stets geeignet..
Falls Du dort mal wieder zum Erkunden unterwegs bist,  können wir gern zusammen los, ist quasi vor der Haustür.


----------



## fm7775 (22. Mai 2013)

das ist nicht das Sandtal, Micha habe mich bei Facebook schon gewundert. Track rein, und wieder zurück, wieder rein und doch anders.

Also Dein Weg führt runter nach Darlingerode, also wir am 02.12.2012 zur Plessenburg gewandert sind, da war ja alles weiß. Aber der Weg führ da lang, wir sind rechts weiter hoch.

Also am Schützenplatz hoch, dann über die Kreuzung und daneben verläuft dein Track, südöstlich vom Kantorberg führte der Weg damals spitzförmig zusammen


http://www.komoot.de/tour/t566882


----------



## esbekaner (22. Mai 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Naja, vll. findet sich ja beim nächsten mal wieder jemand, der uns nicht-Einheimischen ein paar coole Trails zeigt.
> Vielleicht dieses Wochenende?



am Sonntag würde ich mich vielleicht auch gern mal wieder dranhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wäre was für mich, ich fahre eigentlich wie ein Mädchen....
> 
> Da siehts für Dich nicht so gut aus, es sind kaum (meist gar keine) Mädel dabei. Ich hätte aber trotzdem keine Scheu, bei den üblichen Runden mitzufahren. Kondition und Fahrkönnen varieren da auch durchaus, das sagt man vorher und dann teilt sich die Truppe auch mal und trifft sich später wieder. Lies die Beiträge hier aufmerksam, dann wirst Du sehen, daß Rücksicht genommen wird. Und der Lerneffekt beim Fahren mit wirklich guten Leuten ist hoch.



 

Von Männern lernen heißt biken lernen???

Genau das funktioniert für viele Frauen und Mädels aber nicht, gerade wegen der stark variierenden Kondition und Fahrtechnik. Die meisten Frauen haben einfach keinen Bock darauf, ständig den Männern hinterherzuhecheln, ständig über kniffelige Trails zu schieben und somit unweigerlich zur Gruppenbremse zu mutieren. Das machen sie vielleicht ein-/zweimal mit und dann Ende im Gelände...

Wäre doch schade, zumal sich Frauen unter Frauen wahrscheinlich auch mehr zutrauen würden.

Genau deshalb finde ich so ein Angebot durchaus sinnvoll und ich hoffe es wird auch angenommen. 





Grüße nach HAL


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ja manchmal so ein naives Herzchen und habe erst spät begriffen, daß da nicht jemand bei den üblichen Harzrunden mitfahren möchte, sondern eine Dienstleistung für eine spezielle Zielgruppe anbietet. Soll jeder machen, wie er möchte.
Nur: von besseren Fahrern kann man immer lernen (außer diese fahren ein sehr(!) viel höheres Level), außerdem empfinde ich diese gemischten Gruppen -XC-Fahrer, DH-ler, Ex-BMXer usw.- immer als Gewinn. Und es sind z.B. auch immer Leute dabei, die sind nicht mal halb so alt wie ich. Muss ich jetzt 'ne Seniorengruppe aufmachen? Das einzige, was gegen Mädel in der Gruppe spricht, daß man dann nicht mehr so hemmungslos Blödsinn daherquatschen kann.


----------



## Martina H. (23. Mai 2013)

> Das einzige, was gegen Mädel in der Gruppe spricht, daß man dann nicht mehr so hemmungslos Blödsinn daherquatschen kann



... kein Kommentar 


...oder doch:  genau deswegen und jetzt denk mal nach!


----------



## micha.qlb (23. Mai 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Von Männern lernen heißt biken lernen???



Das steht da doch überhaupt gar nicht!!?? Außerdem artet das hier gerade wieder in ne Frauen vs Männer Offtopic Geschichte aus.



lucie schrieb:


> Genau das funktioniert für viele Frauen und Mädels aber nicht, gerade wegen der stark variierenden Kondition und Fahrtechnik. Die meisten Frauen haben einfach keinen Bock darauf, ständig den Männern hinterherzuhecheln, ständig über kniffelige Trails zu schieben und somit unweigerlich zur Gruppenbremse zu mutieren. Das machen sie vielleicht ein-/zweimal mit und dann Ende im Gelände...
> 
> Wäre doch schade, zumal sich Frauen unter Frauen wahrscheinlich auch mehr zutrauen würden.
> 
> Genau deshalb finde ich so ein Angebot durchaus sinnvoll und ich hoffe es wird auch angenommen.



alles nachvollziehbar und ich kann das durchaus bestätigen.

Spricht ja auch nix gegen eine lockere Mädelstruppe die sich, so wie wir hier, an verschiedenen Punkten und unregelmäßigen Abständen trifft, und die Berge hoch und runterrollt. Bisl Fahrtechnik zwischendurch indem der eine von dem anderen lernt ist auch noch drin.

Aber was soll denn bitte diese Werbetrommel mit diesem Pseudosozialem "Liebe Mädels fahrt mit uns..ihr müsst zwar bezahlen aber müsst dann wenisgtens nicht den Männern hinterherfahren" Ding???

Ein Werbeaufruf reicht doch oder?

P.S. schönes Video!


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2013)

> alles nachvollziehbar und ich kann das durchaus bestätigen.



Danke.



> Von Männern lernen heißt biken lernen???





> Das steht da doch überhaupt gar nicht!!?? Außerdem artet das hier gerade wieder in ne Frauen vs Männer Offtopic Geschichte aus.





> Aber was soll denn bitte diese Werbetrommel mit diesem Pseudosozialem "Liebe Mädels fahrt mit uns..ihr müsst zwar bezahlen aber müsst dann wenisgtens nicht den Männern hinterherfahren" Ding???



Wenn ich das einzige Mädel in Eurer Gruppe wäre, von wem sollte ich denn dann lernen, wenn nicht von euch Männern. 

Es geht nicht um Frauen vs. Männer, eher darum, daß die meisten Frauen einfach anders ticken, sich in einer Männergruppe weniger zutrauen, ängstlicher sind und meist auch konditionell nicht mit den Männern mithalten können. 

Ich habe in den letzten 3 Jahren die Erfahrung gemacht, daß es vielen Frauen eben sehr viel leichter fällt, zuerst von und mit anderen Frauen zu lernen, um sich auch besser einschätzen/einordnen zu können.
Das schließt ja nicht aus, anschließend mit viel mehr Spaß und Selbstbewußtsein, in einer gemischten Gruppe über die Trails zu heizen.

Ist ja wohl erst einmal ein Versuch und ein Angebot.
Man wird sehen, wie und ob es angenommen wird. 



> P.S. schönes Video!



Danke, bei dem Sauwetter könnte man natürlich auch radeln, aber ich bin ja ein Mädel und mach mich nicht gern schmutzig.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Mai 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Von Männern lernen heißt biken lernen???...



Na da können die meisten Männer noch gut was lernen! 
Und wieso bin ich eigentlich noch nie den Achtermann gefahren?! 

War heute Vormittag kurz los und habe eine neue Runde um Wernigerode gefahren...


----------



## micha.qlb (23. Mai 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Danke, bei dem Sauwetter könnte man natürlich auch radeln, aber ich bin ja ein Mädel und mach mich nicht gern schmutzig.



ich war auch nich...meine Entschuldigung lautet aber: Hausbesichtigung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meine Prinzessin ist fahrtechnisch..naja.. nimmt dafür aber jede Pfütze mit, die se kriegen kann. Das hat se übrigens von mir  Putzen muss ich dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So...  also ich finde das Angebot wirklich nicht verkehrt. Käme halt  "entspannter" rüber wenn man sich eben einfach lose verabredet und dann  bei Bedarf bisl Fahrtechnik macht. Vielleicht zunächst "ohne  Entgelt"...ist m.E. auch die geschicktere Marketingstrategie 

So nu aber genuch!



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Na da können die meisten Männer noch gut was lernen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @_Garrit_..& @mädels &@alle Anderen.....wenns  im Laufe des WE irgendwann man aufhört :'#\\$%"e zu sein, hatte ich  geplant ab Oderbrück paar Trails zu fahren...Achtermann in  Rufweite..vielleicht geht da ja was und Garrit könnte gleich n paar  Kratzer ans neue ICB machen während uns die Mädels vormachen wie man den Achtermann runterrumpelt

P.S. hab gute Laune und bin viell. bald Thalenser..(musst ich gerade mal los werden  )


----------



## jaamaa (23. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Das steht da doch überhaupt gar nicht!!??



Nee... natürlich nicht, aber anscheinend hat die liebe lucie so ihre Mühe richtig zu zitieren  .


----------



## XtremeHunter (23. Mai 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> am Sonntag würde ich mich vielleicht auch gern mal wieder dranhängen



Sehr gut, dann lass uns den Termin mal im Auge behalten.

Bekommen wir für Samstag eine schöne Gruppe zusammen, um bissl rund um Wernigerode zu Trailen?


----------



## CarloDiamant (23. Mai 2013)

wäre Samstag und Sonntag dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (23. Mai 2013)

Also Sonntag wäre ich wieder für eine Tour ab 9:30 - 10:00 Uhr in der Größenordnung bis ca. 4 Stunden dabei.
Wenn die Wettervorhersage aber so bleibt, keine Runde mit großer Entfernung von WR, damit man jederzeit abbrechen kann. Achtermann und so Sachen wären für mich dann gestrichen - zu weit weg.


----------



## mystik-1 (24. Mai 2013)

lucie schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Frauen vs. Männer, eher darum, daß die meisten Frauen einfach anders ticken, sich in einer Männergruppe weniger zutrauen, ängstlicher sind


Das ist bei mir genau andersherum und ich bin dann oft froh, wenn der ein oder andere Mann zu mir sagt "da lang und nicht hier!", weil ich nämlich einfach losfahren und mir sicherlich alle Knochen brechen würde. 
Sauwetter? Fahren muss sich lohnen. Ich fahre gerne durch alle Pfützen, als Beweis. Leider auch durch Kuhmist (das nächste Mal könnte manN mich auch eher vorwarnen^^).

Würde auch gerne wieder im Harz radeln. Aber leider ist meine Karre danach immer ein Fall für die Werkstatt. 
Lese hier immer ein wenig neidisch mit.


----------



## XtremeHunter (24. Mai 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/schnee-auf-dem-brocken-und-im-schwarzwald-fotostrecke-97092.html

Wir sollten erstmal das Wetter abwarten. Wenn's so bleibt, naja...


----------



## KalleCamping (24. Mai 2013)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter..


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Mai 2013)

Doch, vermutlich z.B. am Sonntag:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=104510&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## KalleCamping (24. Mai 2013)

Kalt und Regen.. freie Fahrt und Schlammpackung garantiert


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Mai 2013)

Na dann gibt es am Sonntag Trails um Wernigerode...auch mal wieder schön und mit den Entdeckungen der letzten Monate bei Bedarf sehr umfangreich...


----------



## micha.qlb (24. Mai 2013)

KalleCamping schrieb:


> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter..



da sachste wat... Onkel Micha war heute unterwegs und hat Thale (grob umrundet)

QLB-Gernrode-Hagental-Viktorshöhe Uphill
Friedrichsbrunn-Tiefenbachtal-Dambachtal-Bodetal-Thale-QLB Downhill

Der Uphill bis zur Viktorshöhe erfolgt auf Waldautobahnen mit moderater Steigung. Von Fritzebrunn führt das Tiefenbachtal, ein technisch leichter, aber seeehr schöner, flowiger Trail mit ca 5-7 Bachquerungen bis zur Mündung in die Luppode. Der Sacksteile Uphill Richtung Dambachbachkopf lohnt sich ..naja...lohnt sich schon. Von dort führt ein Weg ins Bodetal. Oben ist der Weg ein Waldweg. Auf der rechten Seite ist ein Pfad. Der ist zwar noch sichtbar..aber faktisch nicht mehr vorhanden. Unten, kurz vor der Mündung, wird der Weg zum Singletrail und führt direkt am Bach entlang....sehr schön. Naja..zum Bodetal muss ich nix sagen. Dort an der Mündung ist kein Verbotsschild...also darf man da auch fahren 

50km knappe 900hm....Zum Nachfahren empfohlen. Fotohotspots incl.

Sah aus wie ne Sau...Fango war heut allgegenwärtig ...ich steh drauf 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=udzcglquaptcwwmw


----------



## Graubiker (24. Mai 2013)

Lust zum Schönwetterbiken!
Da ich Sonntag nicht kann und die Wetteraussichten für morgen (Sa) vormittag noch ganz nett sind, werde ich mich morgen um 8.30 Uhr auf den Weg machen und im Umkreis von etwa 20km einige Trails ansteuern. Da ich chronisch mit Säge unterwegs bin, können auch immer kleine Räumaktionen dabei sein. Auf dem Programm stehen: Secret Trail, Schindelstiegvariante, außerdem will ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Trail machen, der von der Herrmannstraße zur Kegelbahn führt. Dann noch evtl. den schwarzen Graben. Treffpunkt kann FH-Eichberg sein. 
Freue mich auf Beifahrer.
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laute (24. Mai 2013)

hört sich interessant an, kann aber morgen nicht und hoffe auf den sonntach mit hasifisch ... gruss lauti


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Mai 2013)

@micha.qlb: da werden wir uns wohl mal bei Dir zu einer kurzfristigen "rund um Thale"-Tour anmelden müssen. Aber der Hirschgrund muss (ich will, ich will) dabei sein!

Nimmst Du mal Deinen "Springride"-Termin für Anfang Juni  raus, nicht das nach jemand drauf reinfällt.


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @_micha.qlb_: da werden wir uns wohl mal bei Dir zu einer kurzfristigen "rund um Thale"-Tour anmelden müssen. Aber der Hirschgrund muss (ich will, ich will) dabei sein!
> 
> Nimmst Du mal Deinen "Springride"-Termin für Anfang Juni  raus, nicht das nach jemand drauf reinfällt.



Muss ich Garrit nochmal Bescheid sagen.. @_Hasifisch_....Bescheid 

Hirschgrund lässt sich da nur schwer mit einbauen finde ich. Man kann natürlich das Bike schultern und hochbuckeln  aber ich glaub das will keiner. Ich lass mir dann aber was einfallen. Vielleicht hat ja auch wer anders noch ne gute Idee.

So..kurzfristig..also nächste Woche geht nich = Urlaub
Da drauf die Woche auch nich = Rennsteig

danach bin ich offen..meldet euch einfach


----------



## XtremeHunter (25. Mai 2013)

Ich bin raus, hab mir wohl ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung geholt...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. Mai 2013)

Freihändigfahren geht immer!


----------



## laute (25. Mai 2013)

@xtremHunter : jute besserung, hoffe du willst dich nich nur vor dem herrlichen maiwetter drücken hehe @Hasifisch : morgen um 10.00 anner FH/himmelpforte geht klar...inkl. neoprenanzug @Graubiker : haste ja wirklich richtig gemacht, mit heut früh...neid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (26. Mai 2013)

Also ich mag heute nicht Biken  gehen.  Einen schönen Couch-Sonntag  allen....


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Also ich mag heute nicht Biken  gehen.  Einen schönen Couch-Sonntag  allen....



Kann ich gut verstehen...ich drehe auf jeden Fall eine kleine Runde um WR von zu Hause aus, mal sehen, wie weit ich komme...


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Mai 2013)

und biste nass geworde^^?


----------



## Graubiker (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo!
Also, wer heute los war....Respekt.
Habe gestern die "Kegelbahn" klar gemacht und ein bischen gesägt. Außerdem ausbaufähige Neuenddeckung, mit derzeit ordentlich Wasserstand.... 




...aber schön.
Dienstag kann ich diesmal nicht... Viel Spaß

Carsten


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> und biste nass geworde^^?



Ja von oben, unten, seitlich und innen...  

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## duke209 (27. Mai 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> da sachste wat... Onkel Micha war heute unterwegs und hat Thale (grob umrundet)
> 
> QLB-Gernrode-Hagental-Viktorshöhe Uphill
> Friedrichsbrunn-Tiefenbachtal-Dambachtal-Bodetal-Thale-QLB Downhill
> ...



Moiin,

@ Micha = den Pfad auf der "rechten Seite" hatte ich links , da ich vom Bodetal aus diesen Singetrail hoch bin, dann links den Pfad hochgekämpft (Forststrasse sucks). Dieser Pfad mündet ansich auf der Forststrasse, geht aber vorher dann richtig steil links hoch (auch sehr verwildert) und man kommt auf einen gerade ausgerodeten Hang unterhalb Dambachdenkmal. Den muss ich demnächst mal runter zu fahren 

ABER: ich hoffe du hast auf dem Singeltrail neben dem Bach auf die Feuersalamader geachtet  ....unzählig viele hatte ich, da MUSS man vorsichtig fahren!!!!!

Ansonsten kann man auch schön den Köhlerhüttenweg ab Schirmbuche runterkrachen und mit Tiefenbachtal verbinden, oder am Ende wieder hoch zur Adlereiche, weiter zur Echowiese und dann dort den Einstieg auf einem wilden Trail (nicht auf Komoot Karte) zum Rabenthaltrail verbinden , der zur Luppbode führt. 

Was auch immer rockt, den Trail am Weißen Hirsch mit einzubauen. (up & down)

TIP: Fahr mal Präsiweg zur R-Trappe, dann unten an Kreuzung den Zimmermannsweg einschlagen. Führt zur Strasse die nach Wienrode führt. 20m Strasse zur Kreuzung hochfahren, dann 10m unterhalb der Kreuzung links rein. Dann gleich auf dem Trail wieder rechts halten (steht aber auch dran "Treseburg"). Der Trail ist - bis auf einen Baumschlag (20m tragen) sehr flowig und man kann es schön krachen lassen. Teilweise sehr schmal mit ein paar Tücken.....ich hatte jedenfalls ein Grinsen  . Kann man auch nice hochfahren (da total verlassen) wenn man in Tresburg landet und man anstatt Hexe die R-Trappe (Präsi oder DH) fahren will. 

Mist, ich will los. 
Letztes WE erstmals Magdeburger Weg und Butterstieg gefahren. Am Butterstieg hab ich´s so laufen lassen, dass ich unten dachte meine Bandscheiben sind durch und ich hät mein Hardtail dabei


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Mai 2013)

Ich werde immer neugieriger!


----------



## Avidadrenalin (27. Mai 2013)

Also ich würde am Wochenende schon ganz gerne raus, da ich einfach trainieren muss. Dazu gehört nun auch mal schlechtes Wetter. Schließlich fahre ich das ganze Jahr auch durch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Mai 2013)

Ich war ja am "worst weather day" des Jahres gestern los und muss mal die Warnung mit den Feuersalamandern aufnehmen. Die kommen ähnlich wie Regenwürmer bei langem Starkregen raus, weil ihnen die Hütte vollläuft...ich habe gestern 5 gesehen, den ersten nur mit Mühe nicht erwischt...
Ansonsten ist es schon krass, wie anders die Strecken bei so ´nem Wetter sind...bin auch die kleine Rinne den Hexenstieg zum kalten Tal runter, die einigen schon bei der Saisoneröffnung zu rutschig war...


----------



## r.lochi (27. Mai 2013)

hab ein video entdeckt: http://mpora.com/videos/AAdhhkhd3pxa?hd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (27. Mai 2013)

sehr schön, 

in welchem Bach sind die gefahren? Bei 08:00 ist sogar eine Flugeinlage


----------



## micha.qlb (27. Mai 2013)

@_fm7775_

das ist von Basti (akastylez) vom letzten Sonntag...ich vermute Kaiserweg von Oderbrück (Hopfensäcke??) aus...???

 @_Hasifisch_  @_duke209_

ich habe (leider) keine Feuersalamander entdeckt  hätte sonst auch Fotos gemacht. Aber es hatte auch nicht geregnet sondern war nur nass 

nochma @_duke209_... welcher ist denn der Köhlerhüttenweg? find da gerade nix zu

Ins Bodetal führen echt richtig coole Trails runter...die geschickt zu kombinieren ist aber so ne Sache, weil man halt immer wieder sacksteil hoch muss. Wenn man dann noch Hirschgrund und Hexe mit Pionierstieg/Steinbachtal reinbringen will fährt man die 300?? Höhenmeter echt 5-6mal. Man will ja auch nix auslassen. Hast du da ne Idee (Außer die schon geposteten  )
 @_Runk_elritter... Neugierds-Karle ..hat meine Mutter immer gesagt


----------



## smeah (27. Mai 2013)

frage an die örtlichen: sieht der ganze harz so aus?
wollte eigentlich am sonntag anreisen, aber bei den verhältnissen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. Mai 2013)

@micha.qlb: wenn das alles nicht in einer Tour unterzubringen ist, wüssen wir wohl mehrere Touren fahren


----------



## micha.qlb (27. Mai 2013)

wir benötigen ein IG-Harz Bergaufshuttle

 @_wet_terfrager...also Sonntag wars sicher extrem... die nächsten beiden Tage würde ich nich unbedingt fahren..danach muss man halt sehen obs evtl bisl abgetrocknet ist..und dann vermutlich auch eher auf festeren Wegen. Selbst Forstautobahnen sind momentan recht pampig!

Auch das Bodetal war SEHR matschig. Stellenweise richtige Schlammgruben.


----------



## duke209 (27. Mai 2013)

@ micha = wo liegt die Priorität ? Im runterbolzen ? Kann ja mal Tour zusammenstellen die ich fahren würde. 

Köhlerhüttenweg - kram ich heute abend raus... 

Einer von 20...


----------



## micha.qlb (27. Mai 2013)

naja runterbolzen....Ich sag mal so...das Hochfahren sollte sich eben lohnen und unnötige Hm müssen halt nich zwingend sein. Dabei können die Wege technisch anspruchsvoll, flowig oder eben einfach nur schön sein...muss auch nich immer runter gehen 

Ich mag halt so Pfade, die an Bächen entlang führen incl Querungen....Wurzeln..Steine...na eben Harz 

Wäre cool, wenn du mal was zusammenstellen könntest. So richtig gut kenn ich mich in der Gegend auch nicht aus. bzw bleib ich meist am Hexentanzplatz hängen, weil da einfach paar coole Trails in nächster Nähe sind.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Mai 2013)

Ist eigentlich irgend jemand heute Abend 19:00 Uhr dabei?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Mai 2013)

Bock hätte ich schon, weiß aber nicht ob ich das schaffe. Ich würde kurz anrufen wenn ich zu Hause bin. Deine Nummer hast mir letzte Woche allerdings nicht PNt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (28. Mai 2013)

Nope...Maklertermin...wichtiger...


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Mai 2013)

Also heute Abend 19:00 Uhr Eingang Theobaldi-Friedhof am Holfelder Platz in Wernigerode. Einmal den Kamm entlang vom Schloss Richtung Hartenberg, dabei einen Schlenker über einen fabrikneuen Trail (!) und wieder hoch zum Hunsrück, Abfahrt ins Harzvorland und über die Ziegenbergskämme zurück nach WR. Ca. 2 Stunden.


----------



## Graubiker (28. Mai 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> sehr schön,
> 
> in welchem Bach sind die gefahren? Bei 08:00 ist sogar eine Flugeinlage


 
Ich denke, das ist der Weg vom Eckersprung - Hintere Pesecke - Abzweig zur Ecker.
Ich war am Sonntag auch dort unterwegs...... mit dem Kajak

Daumen hoch für so viel Tiefgang!
Garrit: ich melde mich hiermit beim nächsten Mal für den fabrikneuen Trail an. 

Carsten II


----------



## lucie (28. Mai 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> @ micha = wo liegt die Priorität ? Im runterbolzen ? Kann ja mal Tour zusammenstellen die ich fahren würde.
> 
> Köhlerhüttenweg - kram ich heute abend raus...
> 
> Einer von 20...




Ganz schön aufgeblasen das Teil... 
Wieviel Bar?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also heute Abend 19:00 Uhr Eingang Theobaldi-Friedhof am Holfelder Platz in Wernigerode. Einmal den Kamm entlang vom Schloss Richtung Hartenberg, dabei einen Schlenker über einen fabrikneuen Trail (!) und wieder hoch zum Hunsrück, Abfahrt ins Harzvorland und über die Ziegenbergskämme zurück nach WR. Ca. 2 Stunden.



Oder auch drei. Haueha war das finster zum Schluss. Und wenn man mal nen McD braucht wird er umgebaut. Gut dass es Nacht Schalter gibt.
Hier ist es ubrigens schon reichlich nass, gutes timing.

Wie ich morgen aus dem Bett kommen soll weiß ich zwar noch nicht, aber schön war's. Mein Bike sieht aus wie sau. OK, ich auch


----------



## duke209 (29. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mein Bike sieht aus wie sau.



Kostet mich immer Überwindung meinen Hobel abzukärchern....ich steh auf die Optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (29. Mai 2013)

zieh ein klarlack drüber


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Mai 2013)

Oder so.


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Oder so.



[...]Fertig sind die staunenden Gesichter Ihrer Kollegen und das anerkennende Kopfnicken Ihrer Freunde![...]


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Mai 2013)

Genau - was brauchst du ein teures Bike oder dicke Waden oder Skills...ein bisschen Schlamm drauf und alle halten dich für den Held der Singletrails...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Mai 2013)

Das ist ja das blöde wenn man erst nach Einbruch der Dämmerung aus dem Wald kommt: es sieht keiner mehr wie dreckig man ist 
Aber immerhin kann man sich am Auto umziehen ohne dass sich wer gestört fühlt 

Hat eigentlich wer die Eckdaten der gestrigen Tour?


----------



## duke209 (29. Mai 2013)

Es nervt mich, dass ich keine Hügel hier hab für solche fetten Feierabendrunden. Nur flach & Sackgassen im Wald. Seit glücklich da, hoffe am WE seh ich meine Berge wieder.
Werd mal versuchen son Projekt wie in den Niederlanden hier anzustarten "WOB baut sich seinen eigenen 2000m Berg"...haben ja sonst schon alles hier


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Mai 2013)

Verkauf die Idee lieber in die Emirates....die bauen Skihänge und Wasserrutschen in de Wüste..paar Hochleistungs S3 Singletrails sollten da nen Klaks sein.

Das hilft dir zwar nicht beim Biken, aber wenigstens biste dann reich


----------



## jaamaa (29. Mai 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Es nervt mich, dass ich keine Hügel hier hab für solche fetten Feierabendrunden. Nur flach & Sackgassen im Wald. Seit glücklich da, hoffe am WE seh ich meine Berge wieder.
> Werd mal versuchen son Projekt wie in den Niederlanden hier anzustarten "WOB baut sich seinen eigenen 2000m Berg"...haben ja sonst schon alles hier



Sollen doch alle VWler in WOB ihre Prämie spenden... das reicht dann locker für'n 5000er... wow .


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Mai 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Es nervt mich, dass ich keine Hügel hier hab für solche fetten Feierabendrunden. Nur flach & Sackgassen im Wald. Seit glücklich da, hoffe am WE seh ich meine Berge wieder.
> Werd mal versuchen son Projekt wie in den Niederlanden hier anzustarten "WOB baut sich seinen eigenen 2000m Berg"...haben ja sonst schon alles hier



Und genau deshalb hab ich dem Kreis Gifhorn letztes Jahr den Rücken gekehrt, Eigenheim hin oder her.

Musst den Controllern im Werk nur überzeugend schönrechnen was man da erproben kann und wieviel Reisekosten man damit spart. Dann klappt das bestimmt


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

Also die Weg hier um WR sind momentan so:





Als ich am Dienstag Abend/Nacht  mit den drei C's unterwegs war, sind wir den R1 von Benzingerode aus zurück und zwei der Alteingesessenen meinten verwundert, das der R1 noch auch nur annähernd so nass war!!!
Es sind an einigen Stellen Quellen entstanden, wo nie welche waren.
Das alles bestätigt meine Theorie: wir metamorphieren gerade fröhlich in eine völlig andere Wetterzone hinein, in eine paar Jahren haben wir hier einen tropischen Regenwald und brauchen neue Hobbys, bei denen man irgendwas mit Lianen anfangen kann. Wer will im Regenwald schon biken...
TROTZDEM war ich heute morgen wieder los und hatte reichlich Schlamm und Spaß. Die Rinne des kleinen Hexenstiegs am Kalten Tal ist immer wieder ein Spaß, wenn sie beschlossen hat, ein glitischiger Bach zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (30. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das alles bestätigt meine Theorie: wir metamorphieren gerade fröhlich in eine völlig andere Wetterzone hinein, in eine paar Jahren haben wir hier einen tropischen Regenwald und brauchen neue Hobbys, bei denen man irgendwas mit Lianen anfangen kann. Wer will im Regenwald schon biken...



Wir würden einen Wald ähnlich wie in B.C. bekommen. Hät nix dagegen 
Bike schaut nice aus, krieg ich morgen abend auch hin 

ABER: Durch diese Dr...wetter gewinnt leider das Erosionsthema auf den kritischen Trails enorm an Bedeutung. Sieht ein Blinder derzeit und mit nur "tempörär", wie man es in der Vergangenheit abwiegeln konnte, is nix mehr.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ...
> ABER: Durch diese Dr...wetter gewinnt leider das Erosionsthema auf den kritischen Trails enorm an Bedeutung. Sieht ein Blinder derzeit und mit nur "tempörär", wie man es in der Vergangenheit abwiegeln konnte, is nix mehr.



Was meinst du genau?


----------



## duke209 (30. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau?



Thema Erosion durch MTB-Befahrung war ja zunächst kein Thema auf den "kritischen" Trails, und dann dort nach Stellungnnahme. 
Bislang war diese im Frühjahr & Herbst (also bei feuchtem Wetter) deutlich erkennbar und teils auch berechtigt kritisiert (muss man ehrlich sein). Dann wurds warm, in der Regel auch trocken, alles gut bis staubig  . 
Wir haben jetzt aber Ende Mai und der Harz sieht aus wie Sau auf den Trails, die nicht nur aus Felsen bestehen. Eben wegen diesen Wetterkapriolen mit Schnee bis Mitte April und Regen ohne Ende.
Wenn in die nächsten Tage jemand losgeht und sich diese Abschnitte anschaut und bewerten müsste.....halleluja. Dann können wir echt als Maßnahme bald Northshorepfade anlegen um noch teilnehmen zu dürfen.

Das zu metamorphierenden Wetterzone


----------



## duke209 (30. Mai 2013)

ABER, thats what i wanna ride:







(mal sehn wann)


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Mai 2013)

da is doch verboten ^^


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ...
> Bislang war diese im Frühjahr & Herbst (also bei feuchtem Wetter) deutlich erkennbar und teils auch berechtigt kritisiert (muss man ehrlich sein). Dann wurds warm, in der Regel auch trocken, alles gut bis staubig  .
> Wir haben jetzt aber Ende Mai und der Harz sieht aus wie Sau auf den Trails, die nicht nur aus Felsen bestehen. Eben wegen diesen Wetterkapriolen mit Schnee bis Mitte April und Regen ohne Ende...



Meine Frage war eher rhetorisch, aber ich wollte sichergehen...
Ich schreibe gerade eine recht umfangreiche Darstellung zu den Begründungen der Sperrungen, die sollte in den nächsten Tagen fertig sein. Deshalb in Kurzform:
Ich habe noch keinen Mountainbiker gesehen, der die Wege nass gemacht hat - soll heißen, das ursächliche Problem oder besser der Schaden am Weg ist eine Feuchtstelle an sich, weil der Weg nicht in der Lage ist, das Wasser abzuleiten.
Ein Mountainbike verursacht also keinen Schaden, sondern verstärkt und verdeutlicht ihn. Und nun kommt es: das machen Wanderer auch, und zwar nicht weniger - nur anders.
Der Grund, warum man an solchen Stellen vermehrt Reifenabdrücke sieht, liegt einfach daran, das die Wanderer bestrebt sind die Füße trocken zu behalten und einfach um die Stelle herumlaufen.
Anders ausgedrückt: gäbe es an solchen Stellen keine Ausweichmöglichkeit und auch keine Biker, würden diese Stellen exakt genauso aussehen, ebenso tief, ebenso morastig, ebenso beschädigt.
Und die Kehrseite: schau dir mal solche Wege an, auf denen es sehr feucht ist, besonders die Ränder und umliegende Vegetation. Du siehst dann viele neue Trampelpfade und herunter getretene Pflanzen an den Ränder, aber eine Reifenspur in der Mitte...
Nun meine Frage: was ist schlimmer? Das ein unzulänglich funktionierender Weg benutzt und beschädigt wird oder das ich den unzulänglich funktionierenden Weg nicht benutze und dafür Natur zerstöre?
Das ist übrigens alles keine Theorie, unsere Begehung hat mir und den anderen Teilnehmern die Augen geöffnet und es gibt viele Beweisbilder dafür.
Natürlich geht es hier nicht um zerbremste Wege und natürlich sollte jeder überlegen, ob er ausgerechnet bei diesem Wetter den Märchenweg pflügen muss...aber generell gibt es keinen Grund, die von der "Gegenseite" geforderte devotionale Grundhaltung zu dem Thema einfach so anzunehmen.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

Ergänzung:

...und dann macht sich der NP schon Gedanken über Klimawandel und Wetter, die Auswirkungen auf die Wege scheint aber kein Thema zu sein -> LINK


----------



## KalleCamping (30. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich den Schlamm am Bike seh juckts mir doch schon wieder in den Fingern


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

KalleCamping schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Schlamm am Bike seh juckts mir doch schon wieder in den Fingern



Also Sonntag bin ich wieder unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KalleCamping (30. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich bis dahin das Rad zerlegt und das entstandene Puzzle wieder zusammengesetzt habe wäre ich dabei.


----------



## CarloDiamant (30. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> 
> ...und dann macht sich der NP schon Gedanken über Klimawandel und Wetter, die Auswirkungen auf die Wege scheint aber kein Thema zu sein -> LINK



Nur so nebenbei:
Der Artikel stammt von Dr. Knolle - im NLP Harz zuständig für Presse, Marketing und Regionalentwicklung. Der ist übrigens dicke mit dem Potsdam Institute of Climate Impact Research - und damit auch mit dem IPCC (kurz "Weltklimarat") 
Schon der erste Satz stößt mir übel auf - immerhin hatte Atze Arrhenius auch mit seinen Säuren nicht ganz recht. Klimaerwärmung ja aber naja, hauptsache der Mensch ist Schuld-immer schön an eure CO2-Bilanz denken Jungs!


----------



## fuschnick (30. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also Sonntag bin ich wieder unterwegs...



würde mich evtl. auch anschließen. Wann und wo soll es los gehen?


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> würde mich evtl. auch anschließen. Wann und wo soll es los gehen?



Lass uns das mal ganz ganz ganz doll vom Wetter abhängig machen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Mai 2013)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei:
> Der Artikel stammt von Dr. Knolle - im NLP Harz zuständig für Presse, Marketing und Regionalentwicklung. Der ist übrigens dicke mit dem Potsdam Institute of Climate Impact Research - und damit auch mit dem IPCC (kurz "Weltklimarat")
> Schon der erste Satz stößt mir übel auf - immerhin hatte Atze Arrhenius auch mit seinen Säuren nicht ganz recht. Klimaerwärmung ja aber naja, hauptsache der Mensch ist Schuld-immer schön an eure CO2-Bilanz denken Jungs!



Mach ich, versuche schon seit langem mir das Atmen zu verkneifen.

Ist recht peinlich, daß immer der Naturschutz als Grund herhalten muss. Der Natur sind Veränderungen wurscht, die bildet einfach ein neues Gleichgewicht. Das macht sie schon seit -zig Tausend Jahren so.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir gerade mal das Diagramm angesehen. In der Interpretation verlogen ohne Ende, die Kurve wurde Freihand und reißerisch eingetragen und entspricht nicht den tatsächlichen Werten. Der Verlauf ist in keinster Weise so dramatisch und man sieht auch, das Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts wohl eine sehr kalte Phase war.
Ich leugne keinesfalls den durch Menschen beeinflussten Klimawandel und bin für viele Maßnahmen, die Energie sparen, aber:
- Klimaschutz und Umweltschutz sind nicht immer das Gleiche,
- wir befinden uns in einer natürlichen Warmphase, was man auch wunderbar am Temperaturverlauf des dargestellten Diagrammes sehen kann: die Erwärmung startete lange bevor es die industriellen Auswirkungen gab. Wäre der Anstieg im 19 Jahrhundert schon durch die früh industrielle Phase beeinflusst, müsste sie im Verlaufe des 20 Jahrhunderts quasi durch die Decke gehen.
Mein Bild von Dr. Knolle wird immer schärfer und keinesfalls dadurch besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Mai 2013)

Leute mit schlechtem Gewissen kann man besser reglementieren, daß hat früher in der Kirche schon gut geklappt. 

Also habt endlich mal ein schlechtes Gewissen und seht ein, daß durch euer Rumgekloppe in den Bergen alles nur noch schlimmer wird. Rührt euch!


----------



## duke209 (31. Mai 2013)

ES IST NICHT LUSTIG!
Sitz seit über ner Stunde in Schutzhütte auf dem gottverlassenem Berg (Hexe) und es schüttet & kracht nur so. Bin bedient. Eiskalt auf Jägerstieg erwischt, trotz Regenjacke durch   Der hat übrigens nette Treppen für Garrit  (Bilder falls ich es zurück schaffe.)

Sch....e metarmophose Wetterlage. 

So jetzt wird's richtig ecklich im Downhill bis unter Mutters Dusche. Nur wolang?
Soldansweg? Hexenstieg? Nein Hirschgrund nicht...! Steinbach? Über Peterstichel und Verbotenen Weg? Straße...abartig! 
F.....k...kein Plan nur mega Wasser hier. 

Bye the way...


----------



## battiwr (31. Mai 2013)

Bin letzten Samstag 45km bei Dauerregen gefahren und bis heute hat es mich erwischt nies. schnupf, wartet auf eine Hochwetterlage.


----------



## micha.qlb (31. Mai 2013)

Heute morgen hamse gesagt..."Der Freitag wird der schöneste Tag des WE"... weiß gar nich warum alle meckern


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ...
> Sitz seit über ner Stunde in Schutzhütte auf dem gottverlassenem Berg (Hexe) und es schüttet & kracht nur so. Bin bedient...



Gib mal ein Zeichen ob du wieder heile zu Hause angekommen bist...



micha.qlb schrieb:


> Heute morgen hamse gesagt..."Der Freitag wird der schöneste Tag des WE"... weiß gar nich warum alle meckern ...



Erklär das dem Hochzeitspaar, von dem ich Freilichtportraits gemacht habe...


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Juni 2013)

http://bilder.hifi-forum.de/max/449025/nasse-katze_53448.jpg


----------



## esbekaner (1. Juni 2013)

was sagen denn die Einheimischen Harzer? is es überhaupt fahrbar oben rund um den Brocken?


----------



## XtremeHunter (1. Juni 2013)

Alles Definitionssache .
Wir werden morgen auf jeden Fall eine Runde drehen, erst wieder im Bereich Ilsenburg und dann ab nach Schulenberg!


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ABER, thats what i wanna ride:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das auch Harz?


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Juni 2013)

das ist der Abgang ins Bodetal...ja

Ich meine es ist der Abgang von der Rosstrappe - die "Schurre". Das ist eine Blockschutthalde die vor ein paar Jahren abgerutscht und nun auch gesperrt ist.

Auf der anderen Seite, also Wanderweg Bodetal, gibt es auch ein paar Serpentinen die ähnlich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (1. Juni 2013)

Gestern heil angekommen. Bin im quasi im Bachbett den Soldansweg/Winde runter. 

Heute 4 Stunden mit Bachquerung bis zu den Knien (gab kein zurück mehr, hatte ein Tal abwärts zum Bodetal erkundet, plötzlich vor lauter Wasser nix mehr erkannt und dann war der handbreite Trail am anderen Ufer). Gefunden dafür 6m Wasserfall und eine steinzeitalte Eibe auf einem Fels (2-3000 Jahre)....Wahnsinn die Natur)...Bilder kommen noch. 
Abschliessend Hexenstieg von Hexe runter, was teilweise nur ein Bachbett war. Macht's nicht leichter. Hab's erstmals trotz der Bedingungen ohne Absetzer geschafft, nur einmal auf die Schnauze geflogen (zählt nich, der Stein lag da sonst nich  ) aber Knieschützer sei dank alles gut. 
Die Bode is unfassbar voll....

Muss man mögen kann ich nur abschließend sagen. Hatte 3,50 Std. nasse Füße und keine Hunger nach Tour


----------



## r.lochi (1. Juni 2013)

Wer fährt morgen wann, von wo und wohin?


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen wann, von wo und wohin?



10:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hochschule/Eichberg/Himmelpforte und dann Richtung Ilsenburg rüber...


----------



## r.lochi (1. Juni 2013)

Ich werde denke im oberharz fahren. Rings um die zeterklippen. Wenn jemand mit möchte: 11 uhr Parkplatz Bahnhof schierke.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2013)

Wenn du es früher angekündigt hättest...


----------



## r.lochi (1. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte den ganzen tag kein Internet.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Juni 2013)

ACHTUNG!
Termin kurzfristig vorverlegt, sorry! Treffpunkt 9:45 Parkplatz Himmelpforte oder 10:00 Uhr Himmelpforte Wasserscheide!!!
SORRY!!!


----------



## duke209 (2. Juni 2013)

Ein paar Eindrücke von Freitag Abend & Samstag (sorry für Qualität und das die Kiste immer drauf is, doofe Angewohnheit ).

@ Hasifish, ein paar neue Treppen für dich 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/b0/n8/b0n8k5sl3pu4/large_Foto.JPG?0
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/al/w0/alw0nk19bula/large_Foto9.JPG?0
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/5p/p9/5pp9kgv9yvxr/large_Foto8.JPG?0
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/i8/bx/i8bxo3cuuyux/large_Foto7.JPG?0

Gestern Nachmitag einsames Trailsearching tief in the middle of nowhere:
Herrlich bei der aktuellen Wasserlage:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/f1/1x/f11xhnm0tac3/large_Foto6.JPG?0
rechts am Hang der Pfad:
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/2y/zx/2yzxl5tfjdfv/large_Foto1.JPG?0 
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/n9/i4/n9i4rg1fi612/large_Foto2.JPG?0
Urzeuge auf Fels stehend seit über 2000 Jahren:
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/fm/cs/fmcspmjy6cg5/large_Foto5.JPG?0
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/19/oi/19oivf56z1g8/large_Foto3.JPG?0

Gruß


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Juni 2013)

ey wo warstn du?? ich kenne weder diese Treppe noch diesen Wasserfall  Das Geländer bei der Treppe ist zumindest gleicher Bauart wie an Rosstrappe und Hexe

BTW...sauschöne Impressionen. Da ist auch das Wetter Wumpe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (2. Juni 2013)

ok..Treppen hab ich heute zufällig gefunden. Sind auf dem Jägerstieg unterhalb Hexentanzplatz.

 Für den geneigten Probierer...einige sind durchaus fahrbar. Die meisten der Dinger (kommt auf den Fotos nicht so gut rüber) sollten m.E. nur von mittelguten Vertridern befahren werden. Krasse Dinger. Kein Anlauf. Kein Auslauf. Die Dritten raus und Gottvertrauen dann gehts vielleicht. 

Steinbachtal hat voll Spass gemacht. Durch das viele Wasser sehr geile Optik.


----------



## r.lochi (2. Juni 2013)

> ey wo warstn du?? ich kenne weder diese Treppe noch diesen Wasserfall**Das Geländer bei der Treppe ist zumindest gleicher Bauart wie an Rosstrappe und Hexe


Also die Treppen sind im steinbachtal. Am theaterfelsen entlang. Schwierig zu fahren. Aber Schöne Landschaft! 

Heute waren mehr enduristen als (wander) Touristen unterwegs.  Und gleich waren auch die ganzen verbotenen Wege befahren 

Höllenstieg ist übrigens richtig schick. .. zum wandern. ...


----------



## duke209 (2. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ok..Treppen hab ich heute zufällig gefunden. Sind auf dem Jägerstieg unterhalb Hexentanzplatz.
> 
> Für den geneigten Probierer...einige sind durchaus fahrbar. Die meisten der Dinger (kommt auf den Fotos nicht so gut rüber) sollten m.E. nur von mittelguten Vertridern befahren werden. Krasse Dinger. Kein Anlauf. Kein Auslauf. Die Dritten raus und Gottvertrauen dann gehts vielleicht.
> 
> ...



Jo Jägerstieg  Biste hoch oder runter ? 
Bzgl. der Treppen ja der Hinweis an Gerrit, der steht doch auf sowas 

Der Wasserfall & Co. von der Trailsearching-Tour sind seeehr versteckt. Der Trail ist die letzten KM vorm Bodetal auch nur 50% fahrbar. Aber dann trägt man halt mal bei der schönen verlassenen Landschaft. Zeitlich auch schlecht einzuschätzen, da ich gefühlt 2 Std. dort war, allein die Überquerung des "Stroms" hat 30min gedauert, bis ich dann die Sch...e voll hatte und mit Bike und Stock als Abstützung barfuß durch 50cm Tiefe durchstieg. Tragen war gestern auch nicht lustig wegen der Glätte, Bike diente zum Abstützen talabwärts. Wobei es mir einmal fast aus der Hand gerutscht wäre, und 10m tiefer war der tossene Bach mit ner Art Strudelbecken ala Bodekessel...weg wärs gewesen....3x Luft geholt hinterher. 

Ja Steinbachtal war ich Freitags ja..


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Jo Jägerstieg  Biste hoch oder runter ?
> Bzgl. der Treppen ja der Hinweis an Gerrit, der steht doch auf sowas
> 
> Der Wasserfall & Co. von der Trailsearching-Tour sind seeehr versteckt. Der Trail ist die letzten KM vorm Bodetal auch nur 50% fahrbar. Aber dann trägt man halt mal bei der schönen verlassenen Landschaft. Zeitlich auch schlecht einzuschätzen, da ich gefühlt 2 Std. dort war, allein die Überquerung des "Stroms" hat 30min gedauert, bis ich dann die Sch...e voll hatte und mit Bike und Stock als Abstützung barfuß durch 50cm Tiefe durchstieg. Tragen war gestern auch nicht lustig wegen der Glätte, Bike diente zum Abstützen talabwärts. Wobei es mir einmal fast aus der Hand gerutscht wäre, und 10m tiefer war der tossene Bach mit ner Art Strudelbecken ala Bodekessel...weg wärs gewesen....3x Luft geholt hinterher.
> ...



Hoch..Bin Sachsenwallenweg runter und dann rechts weg in den Jägerstieg/Pionierstieg. Hab irgendwie gehofft, dass das ne Querverbindung ins Steinbachtal ist. Ist es auch...ig hab geschoben 

Wegen dem Wasserfall benötige ich mehr Input 
Ist der Bach irgendwo eingezeichnet? Von wo kann man da ran fahren


----------



## duke209 (2. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Hoch..Bin Sachsenwallenweg runter und dann rechts weg in den Jägerstieg/Pionierstieg. Hab irgendwie gehofft, dass das ne Querverbindung ins Steinbachtal ist. Ist es auch...ig hab geschoben
> 
> Wegen dem Wasserfall benötige ich mehr Input
> Ist der Bach irgendwo eingezeichnet? Von wo kann man da ran fahren



Muss zugeben, als gebürtiger Thalenser den Jägerstieg ned gekannt zu haben, zumindest erinnere ich mich nicht mehr. Früher fast täglich den Sachsenwall hoch, den Abzeig zwar wahrgenommen, aber nie eingeschlagen, war damals vieleicht auch verwildert..kein Ahnung. 

Wegen Wasserfall kriegste PN.


----------



## fm7775 (3. Juni 2013)

oh ja die Treppen kenne ich, bin da auch Anfang Mai hoch, andere Seite wieder runter und über Mausefalle wieder auf Steinbachtal, bis zur Straße.

Allröder Butterstieg ist unpassierbar. fette Bäume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ..
> Bzgl. der Treppen ja der Hinweis an Gerrit, der steht doch auf sowas ...



Wie was..ich?
Kenne andere, die noch mehr drauf abgehen...

Morgen 19:15 Treffpunkt Blochauer in Ilsenburg zur Feierabendrunde!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2013)

Dann nehmt aber ne Lampe für den Heimweg mit, um 22.15h ist dann doch langsam zappig


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2013)

Hast du etwa irgendwelche schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## netsrac (3. Juni 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann nehmt aber ne Lampe für den Heimweg mit, um 22.15h ist dann doch langsam zappig



Und wie mir berichtet wurde, sind klare Brillengläser von Vorteil.


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Juni 2013)

oder selbst aufhellende 

Ich bin leider wieder nicht dabei


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2013)

Ich hab selbst aufhellende, die trag ich sogar zum Nightride. Aber in der Dämmerung war ohne besser.

Ich entscheide morgen spontan ob ich dabei bin oder nicht, mit stecken noch die 50km von gestern in den Knochen. Wenn das so weiter geht wohn ich schon halb im Harz...


----------



## laute (3. Juni 2013)

freu mich auf morgen...sind im hellen durch mit der runde-versprochen
warum eigentlich - habt ihr keine hippen stirnlampen (zB. LED-lenser erhältlich bei LED-FOCUS...isn ilsenburger) am start...gruss lauti


----------



## Lestex (3. Juni 2013)

nach langer abstinenz meld ich mich auch mal zurück - oder mal an.
wenn alles klappt würde ich mich morgen abend gern mit anschließen ... sofern das radl aus der werkstatt wieder da ist.
grüße 
markus


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wie was..ich?
> Kenne andere, die noch mehr drauf abgehen...
> 
> Morgen 19:15 Treffpunkt Blochauer in Ilsenburg zur Feierabendrunde!



Wo isn das? Da wo auch der KletterparK is??


----------



## laute (3. Juni 2013)

blochauer liegt ca. 400m vor dem parkplatz am kletterpark auch auf der linken strassenseite, wenn man hochfährt  ... dort sind auch n paar parkplätze zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juni 2013)

Mein Gott, das Wetter sieht nach langsam abtrocknenden Trails aus!
Das schreit am Sonntag nach einer hochharzigen Tour...

@ Richi: warst du an den Zeterkippen?


----------



## smeah (4. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das schreit am Sonntag nach einer hochharzigen Tour...



hallo zusammen. wie bereits besprochen würde ich mich mit meinem kollegen da gerne einklinken ..


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juni 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> hallo zusammen. wie bereits besprochen würde ich mich mit meinem kollegen da gerne einklinken ..



Geht klar!
Details kommen noch...


----------



## smeah (4. Juni 2013)

prima. ich/wir sind gespannt!


----------



## Graubiker (4. Juni 2013)

...der kleine Carsten möchte bitte am Nicolaiplatz abgeholt werden....

Sollte zufällig jemand mit dem Rad heute abend von WR zum Blochauer fahren, stünde ich ab etwa 18.10 zum Mitfahren bereit...., man könnte ja vielleicht sogar den "5 Minuten-Weg" mit einbauen, oder Eselsstieg.

...und dann sehen wir uns mal an, wie unser Treppen-Spezi Garrit die Fischtreppe befährt;-)

Bis dann

Carsten der Graue


----------



## r.lochi (4. Juni 2013)

> @ Richi: warst du an den Zeterkippen?


ja war ich. hoch war beschissen: erst lange durch den matsch und dann hab ich irgenwo durch den busch getragen, aber runter war gut.. höllenstieg und pfarrstieg waren auch super fahrbar. bisschen vorsicht bei den nassen wurzeln 

gruß


----------



## duke209 (4. Juni 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> ja war ich. hoch war beschissen: erst lange durch den matsch und dann hab ich irgenwo durch den busch getragen, aber runter war gut.. höllenstieg und pfarrstieg waren auch super fahrbar. bisschen vorsicht bei den nassen wurzeln
> 
> gruß



Lange durch Matsch? Welchen Aufstieg hast du genommen?
Bist du die Schleife an der kleinen Zeterklippe gefahren? Der Weg ist doch eher steinig.(Zeternklippeweg) 
Bist du zum Gelben Brink runter oder direkt Höllenstieg weiter?


----------



## r.lochi (4. Juni 2013)

also ich bin: schierke -> spinne -> victor-v. scheffel-weg -> untere zeterklippe -> obere zeter. -> Trail zu den Brockenkindern -> Höllenstieg -> Treppenstieg hoch -> ... -> pfarrstieg


----------



## smeah (4. Juni 2013)

hört sich an wie beim zahnarzt wenn er seiner arzthelferin mitteilt welche zähne "defekt" sind ;D;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lestex (4. Juni 2013)

Muss heute abend leider absagen.
Das liebe Bike will noch nicht aus der werkstatt...
LG Markus


----------



## r.lochi (4. Juni 2013)

> hört sich an wie beim zahnarzt wenn er seiner arzthelferin mitteilt welche zähne "defekt" sind ;D;D



ich bin zahnarzt.... ne nicht wirklich 

aber es war am we aber wirklich nass... hab eben gehört, dass ich wasser in meinen felgen habe :O


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juni 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> also ich bin: schierke -> spinne -> victor-v. scheffel-weg -> untere zeterklippe -> obere zeter. -> Trail zu den Brockenkindern -> Höllenstieg -> Treppenstieg hoch -> ... -> pfarrstieg



Sehr feine Runde! Wie lange warst du unterwegs? 3,5 Stunden? Oder ging es danach noch weiter?



Lestex schrieb:


> Muss heute abend leider absagen.
> Das liebe Bike will noch nicht aus der werkstatt...
> LG Markus



Schade. Melde dich, wenn es mal Lust hat...



r.lochi schrieb:


> ich bin zahnarzt.... ne nicht wirklich
> 
> aber es war am we aber wirklich nass... hab eben gehört, dass ich wasser in meinen felgen habe :O



Krass...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bin diese Woche auch raus. Wird zeitlich eng und muss noch ein paar Sachen erledigen.

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## KalleCamping (4. Juni 2013)

Wo solls denn heute lang gehen?


----------



## r.lochi (4. Juni 2013)

> Sehr feine Runde! Wie lange warst du unterwegs? 3,5 Stunden? Oder ging es danach noch weiter?



ich habe 3 3/4 stunden gebraucht. weil ich viel durch den matsch in den ersten gängen kaspern musste und viel zu viel hoch getragen habe  war totzdem schön.



> Zitat:
> Zitat von r.lochi
> ich bin zahnarzt.... ne nicht wirklich
> 
> ...



es gluckert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juni 2013)

KalleCamping schrieb:


> Wo solls denn heute lang gehen?



Ecke Ilsetal, Carsten will uns einen sehr schöne Trail zeigen, den wir nur vom Video kennen.


----------



## KalleCamping (4. Juni 2013)

Ich würd mich noch kurzfristig einreihen, Kumpel aus Ilsenburg eventuell auch noch.
Von wann und wo gehts in WR los?


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juni 2013)

KalleCamping schrieb:


> Ich würd mich noch kurzfristig einreihen, Kumpel aus Ilsenburg eventuell auch noch.
> Von wann und wo gehts in WR los?



Das musst du mit Graubiker auskaspern - ich fahre mit Christian 19:00 mit Auto rüber, da ich es zeitlich nicht anders schaffe.
Carsten wollte 18:10 am Nico starten.


----------



## KalleCamping (4. Juni 2013)

Hoffentlich erreich ich den noch.. Ansonsten dann 19uhr Blochauer.


----------



## LX101 (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin durch die Sufu hier gelandet und finde den Threat sehr interessant. Ich suche den Holytrail (?) irgendwo um den Brocken herum...

Kennt den jemand?
Wo genau ist der Einstieg?


Danke schonmal 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juni 2013)

Der Trail liegt weit weg vom Brocken und gehört zu denen, die auf Grund von Reibereien mit Forst etc. niemals offen diskutiert werden sollten.
Ich würde dich deshalb bitten, den link zum Video wieder zu löschen - dann bekommst du auch eine PN mit Ortsangabe... 



LX101 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin durch die Sufu hier gelandet und finde den Threat sehr interessant. Ich suche den ... irgendwo um den Brocken herum...
> 
> ...


----------



## LX101 (5. Juni 2013)

Ich verstehe das Problem.

Schon erledigt ! 


Gruß, Alex


----------



## gnss (5. Juni 2013)

Und wie tief waren die Wege?


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juni 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Und wie tief waren die Wege?



Also gestern gab es auf der - genialen - Feierabendrunde bei Ilsenburg eine Stelle, wo auf einmal einige von uns in knietiefem Wasser-Schlamm-Laub-Gemisch feststeckten. Das war so tief, das man erst mal nachsehen musste, ob nicht schon einer drin steckt...
Die meisten Wege sind mindestens okay.


----------



## Graubiker (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo!
Ich werde heute abend mit einem Kumpel ne kleine Runde drehen: Secret Trail + Renne oder Holy oder W....tal.
Es wird wirklich gemütlich nach oben gehen!
Wer Lust hat, Treffen um 18:15 am Nicolaiplatz bei Augenoptik Günther.

Außerdem: Samstag bekomme ich konditionsstarken Besuch, da wird eine lange und technische Tour gefahren, können 80km mit entsprechenden Höhenmetern werden. Abfahrt irgendwo im Umkreis von Darlingerode. Wann es losgeht, gebe ich noch bekannt.

...Herr Zlich will kommen!

Schönen Tag, Carsten der Graue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (6. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mein Gott, das Wetter sieht nach langsam abtrocknenden Trails aus!
> Das schreit am Sonntag nach einer hochharzigen Tour...
> 
> @ Richi: warst du an den Zeterkippen?



Gibt es schon was neues wegen Treffpunkt?


----------



## gnss (6. Juni 2013)

Graubiker schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich werde heute abend mit einem Kumpel ne kleine Runde drehen: Secret Trail + Renne oder Holy oder W....tal.



Wäre cool wenn du schreiben könntest wie der Wasserstand am Holy ist.


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Juni 2013)

Letzten sonntag war alles trocken.  
Grüße in den Harz


----------



## Lestex (6. Juni 2013)

ich plane am samstag mit kumpel eine brockentour - wenn das rad wieder da ist- hoch steht die route, aber kann jemand bergab eine Route empfehlen?
Am besten über Torfhaus ( da wolltem wir schon immer mal hin )  nach Wernigerode bei der wir möglichst viel 'Spaß' haben können? ( flowige Trails.... auch mehr aber nix was so total verblockt ist)
Ich danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juni 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Gibt es schon was neues wegen Treffpunkt?



Wir starten 9:30 in WR Innenstadt, können ein bis 2 Minuten später gern noch Leute am Brunnnen auf dem Markt auflesen, und sind gegen 9:50 am Parkplatz Steinerne Renne/Wasserkraftwerk.


----------



## smeah (7. Juni 2013)

Uff, so früh?!
Dann muss ich ja schon um 8 Uhr los fahren..
Geht vielleicht auch bissl später?


----------



## duke209 (7. Juni 2013)

Morgen Nullsiebenhundert Start (vermutlich Ilsenburg)...wird geil so früh allein im Wald


----------



## jaamaa (7. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Morgen Nullsiebenhundert Start (vermutlich Ilsenburg)...wird geil so früh allein im Wald



Wie ist denn dein geplantes Zeitfenster und was möchtest du fahren? 0700 ist schon hart, aber machbar 

Kann am Sonntag doch nicht und versuche morgen eine Runde zu drehen!


----------



## laute (8. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wir starten 9:30 in WR Innenstadt, können ein bis 2 Minuten später gern noch Leute am Brunnnen auf dem Markt auflesen, und sind gegen 9:50 am Parkplatz Steinerne Renne/Wasserkraftwerk.



werde am parkplatz steinerne renne dazustossen-10vor10-
...und bring ne tube von dem zeug mit, welches gegen das geknarkse im gt helfen soll ... danke  und bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (8. Juni 2013)

Wir sind auch gegen halb zehn steinerne renne


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juni 2013)

Ich werd nur ne Runde vor der Haustür drehen, euch viel Spaß.


----------



## duke209 (9. Juni 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wie ist denn dein geplantes Zeitfenster und was möchtest du fahren? 0700 ist schon hart, aber machbar
> 
> Kann am Sonntag doch nicht und versuche morgen eine Runde zu drehen!



Hi,

heute erst gelesen, sorry.
Bin 07.00 Ilsetal los. War ansich ne geile Tour.
08:20 oben auf den Zetterklippen, perfekte Luft & Sicht, dann Höll.stg. bis runter, Trep.stg. rauf, Bee.stg. runter, Ottofelsen & Geborter Stein, Steinere Renne (Colaaaa), Sonnenklippe, Alex.stg. an Wolfsklippe und dann Schind.stg., Ilsetal.

Erkenntnisse:
1. Der Harz aus Sicht Zetternklippen. Was fällt auf ??? Genau, der halbe Fichtenbestand ist hinüber (Holzwurm?). Schon dramatisch das Ausmaß.






2. Trep.stg.: Bikewandern macht in der Wildnis auch mal Spass. Bis kurz unterhalb der Landmannklippen is es  auch very nice to ride. Dann bin ich rechts statt links eingeschlagen und quasi in ein Totholzlabyrinth vom Feinsten gewandert (wollte Klippen anschauen). Wieder zurück, links eingeschlagen, richtig, aber keine Klippen, dafür Spuren einer Zivilisation. Welchen Sinn hat es, mit der Kettensäge die über den Pfad umliegende Bäume auf eine Breite von 15cm durchzuschneiden?? Das kann man sich dann auch sparen. Jedenfalls ist ab Landmannklippe bis zur Wegkreuzung, wo der Pfad vom Forstmeister Seitz-Weg aufsteigt, kräftezerrende Tragen angesagt, weil egal wie, überall bleibt man hängen. Aber eben die Konsequenz, wenn Höllenstieg bis runter.

3. Höll.stg.: krank, hät mich mal einer vorwarnen können? Zwar alles gefahren, aber manchmal dachte ich mir, was machst du hier allein in der Pampa. Fand Bee.stg. easy dagegen.
4. Fazit: Brauch mehr Hub an der Front


----------



## duke209 (9. Juni 2013)

Nochwas:

Den Abend zuvor diese Homerunde aufgezeichnet, empfiehlt sich als schöne Feierabendrunde:
http://www.komoot.de/tour/1036608
Speziell von ca. km 7 bis 10 gibts nen sehr Trail mit viel Flow  und am Ende der Runde Technik und heisse Scheiben.


----------



## jaamaa (9. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Steinere Renne (Colaaaa),



Dann haben wir uns dort gesehen... ich war derjenige, der innerhalb von 3 min sein Weizen verzehrt hat, weil mein ganzes Zeitmanagment wieder völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist. Normalerweise hätte ich dich darauf angequatscht, war aber gestern etwas gestresst .

War aber ansonsten ne nette Tour. 8.30 Uhr ab Bad Harzburg bis Torfhaus, weiter den Ulmerweg bis Wurmberg, Trail neben der Schanze, Wurmbergstg, Schierke, Brockenkinder, Höllstg, St Renne, BremerW, Eckerstausee, BH... 55 km/1600 Hm

Höllstg bin ich dieses Jahr das erstemal... ist schon irgendwie brutaler geworden das Teil. Ansonsten kaum Verkehr.. *wenn* alle sehr nett. BremerW haben Mama und Papa einen Kinderwagen hochgeschoben/getragen . Habe sie gewarnt, das hier ist kein Durchkommen ist und sie umdrehen sollten. Sie haben sich zwar bedankt, waren aber schon so gestresst und wollten unbedingt weiter. Das sah nach Scheidung aus.


----------



## duke209 (9. Juni 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Dann haben wir uns dort gesehen... ich war derjenige, der innerhalb von 3 min sein Weizen verzehrt hat, weil mein ganzes Zeitmanagment wieder völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist. Normalerweise hätte ich dich darauf angequatscht, war aber gestern etwas gestresst .
> Ansonsten kaum Verkehr.. wenn alle sehr nett.



Du sagst es, oben vergessen zu erwähnen. Auf den reinen Trails hatte ich gesamt 6 Leute!! Trotz den Wetters. Also von "Gefahrenabwehr" kann da keine Rede sein und eben mit diesen 6 Höfflichkeiten ausgetauscht. "Gefahren" nur auf Forstwegen, da Wegenbreitennutzung & Bikegeschwindigkeit aufeinander treffen, normal eben.

Ja dann haben wir uns gesehn, nicht schlecht gestaunt wie du das weggezogen hast  Schöne Tour !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloDiamant (9. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Erkenntnisse:
> 1. Der Harz aus Sicht Zetternklippen. Was fällt auf ??? Genau, der halbe Fichtenbestand ist hinüber (Holzwurm?). Schon dramatisch das Ausmaß.



Das großflächige Absterben der Fichten geht auf den Fichtenborkenkäfer (auch Buchdrucker genannt) zurück. Dieser befällt aber eigentlich nur Fichten die ohnehin nicht vital sind. Der Grund dafür, dass viele Fichten eben nicht mehr vital sind liegt daran, dass man bei der Aufforstung Flachlandfichten gepflanzt hat. Diese sind dem rauhen Klima des Harzes nicht angepasst und daher leicht anfällig für Krankheiten, Schädlingsbefall, ect. . Insofern ein menschengemachtes "Problem"

Es gibt auch eine Theorie, die den Vitalitätsverlust der Fichten auf die Klimaerwärmung zurück führt - es sei inzwischen einfach zu warm für die Fichte. Das mag für die niederen Lagen des Harzes zutreffen.

Was für uns Menschen ein z.T. abschreckender, unästhetischer Anblick zu sein scheint, ist der Natur ist letztendlich egal. Zum einen ist das entstehende Totholz ein wichtiger Bestandteil eines jeden naturnahen Waldes, da es u.a. Lebensraum für viele inzwischen seltene Arten bietet. Zum anderen wird sich auf diesen absterbenden Stellen langfristig ein für die meisten Lagen des Harzes typischer Buchenmischwald etablieren und somit die Fichtenmonokulturbestände ablösen.


----------



## netsrac (10. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Nochwas:
> 
> Den Abend zuvor diese Homerunde aufgezeichnet, empfiehlt sich als schöne Feierabendrunde:
> http://www.komoot.de/tour/1036608
> Speziell von ca. km 7 bis 10 gibts nen sehr Trail mit viel Flow  und am Ende der Runde Technik und heisse Scheiben.




Moin duke,

wann wäre die beste Tageszeit für die Runde? Zwecks Vermeidung von Begegnungsverkehr. Oder ist das eher unkritisch?

Gruß netsrac


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Juni 2013)

ziemlich früh oder nach feierabend ...lieber in der woche als am WE. 

Insbesondere im Bodetal ist man als Biker nicht gern gesehen und sollte daher Konfrontationen gar nicht erst provozieren. Auf dieser runde ist es eigentlich recht unkritisch. Der Bodetalwanderweg geht auf der anderen Seite lang und wird nicht tangiert. Der angesprochene Trail ist nicht so hoch/gar nicht frequentiert...

Hirschgrund wirste Probleme bekommen wenn ne Wandererhorde hoch bzw runter will.

Ansonsten sehr entspannt denke ich...generell git aber (s.o.)


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juni 2013)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> ...Der Grund dafür, dass viele Fichten eben nicht mehr vital sind liegt daran, dass man bei der Aufforstung Flachlandfichten gepflanzt hat. Diese sind dem rauhen Klima des Harzes nicht angepasst und daher leicht anfällig für Krankheiten, Schädlingsbefall, ect. . Insofern ein menschengemachtes "Problem"....



Eben.
Man darf sich da auch keiner Illusion hingeben: was im Harz, Schwarzwald oder Bayerischen Wald etc. an Monokulturen steht und/oder Stand, hat nicht viel mit Natur zu tun. Das ist Industriewald, nichts anderes.
Im Vergleich zu einem natürlichen (Misch)wald, besonders zu einem lichten Hochwald, sind diese Fichtenkulturen tot: dunkel, bodentrocken und Heimat für nur wenige spezialisierte Arten anderer Pflanzen und Tiere.
Der Bayerische Wald ist momntan ein leuchtendes Beispiel dafür, wie kraftvoll sich die Natur ihr Gebiet wieder zurückholt, wenn diese Monokulturen nicht mehr gepflegt werden bzw. abgestorbene Bereiche einfach sich selbst überlassen werden.
Es gibt noch ein krasseres Beispiel: ich war Mitte der 90er im Yosemite NP, nachdem ein paar Jahre vorher dort ein sehr großer Waldbrand riesige Gebiete plattgemacht hatte. Man hat über ...zig m² tote Baumstämme gesehen - aber auch sehr viel frisches Grün, ein Schlaraffenland für Großsäuger usw.
Solche großflächigen "Vernichtungen" sind immer auch eine Verjüngung und die Waldbrände in Kalifornien sind ein teil des natürlichen Kreislaufes seit hunderttausenden von Jahren.
Nur halt für uns Menschen nicht gut und deshalb nicht akzeptabel...


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Juni 2013)

wäre am Donnerstag jemand bei dieser Runde mit dabei?


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Juni 2013)

wenn ich wieder sitzen kann ja, melde mich


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Juni 2013)

ich muss dann meinen neuen Sattel mal testen.
zeitlich müssten wir nach Feierabend fahren also so gegen 16.30Uhr


----------



## duke209 (10. Juni 2013)

netsrac schrieb:


> Moin duke,
> 
> wann wäre die beste Tageszeit für die Runde? Zwecks Vermeidung von Begegnungsverkehr. Oder ist das eher unkritisch?
> 
> Gruß netsrac



Hi, wie Micha schon schreibt, eher in der Woche abends..daherja "Feierabendrunde". Bin 17.00 Uhr Freitags gestartet.
Der Weg hoch ist selten belebt. Der kurze Weg gegenüber der Downhillstrecke bis vor zur Kreuzung ist ne Walking-Runde (aber noch nie jemanden getroffen). Der Zimmermannsweg breit genug zum ausweichen, und der anschließende Trail unterhalb der Strasse nach Treseburg ist wenig benutzt.

Hinweis: Wenn Ihr dort links der Strasse einsteigt, gleich nach 15m rechts halten. Dann Feuer  aber Abstand lassen, da nebeneinander nicht geht. Sobald Ihr auf eine gerodete Lichtung stosst, und der Weg sich teilt, rechts 5m hochfahren, dann wieder runter. Also nicht auf der Lichtung gleich nach links abbiegen.
Und dann - VORSICHT - es geht dann die Lichtung weiter runter, der Trail taucht dann wieder in Wald ein und macht nach 100m einen Linksknick samt Bachquerung. Genau 10m vor diesem Knick liegt ein fataler Felsbrocken mittig auf dem Weg - also Augen auf!!! Ich hab den auf Grund der Licht/Brillenverhältnisse sehr spät gesehen.

Weisser Hirsch geht eh nur laaaangsam, anschließend Waldautobahn bis Hexe und Hirschgrund ist halt abends leer. Dann rechtes Bodeufer bis Jugendherberge zurück, dann Seitenwechsel.

Hatte Freitags nur einen Biker auf dem schmalen Trail vormir, anstonsten keine Seele gesehn. 

Viel Spass...würd gern mitkommen 

Um Schieben am Anstieg zum Weissen Hirsch zu vermeiden, könnt Ihr auch nach Überquerung der Luppbodebrücke den Trail ca. 0,5km hochfahren und dann links den Hang per Forstweg hoch. Wäre dann - trotz der Steigung - komplett fahrbar. Ansonsten ruhig den Weissen Hirsch einbauen und unter die Lupe nehmen, ggf. mal down testen


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Juni 2013)

kleines Offtopic

Downhill-Thomas (downhillsau) hat bei der Trailtrophy in Latsch bei der Männerwertung Platz 9 belegt. Respekt & Glückwunsch


----------



## laute (10. Juni 2013)

Trails in/um/bei ilsenburg
morgen wieder 19.15 ab blochauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> kleines Offtopic
> 
> Downhill-Thomas (downhillsau) hat bei der Trailtrophy in Latsch bei der Männerwertung Platz 9 belegt. Respekt & Glückwunsch



Da liegt ja die Messlatte für die IG-Harz-Mitfahrer in Breitenbrunn hoch!
Dem Glückwünsch schließe ich mich gerne an!


----------



## Graubiker (10. Juni 2013)

Guten Abend!
Ich habe mich auch schon moralisch auf morgen abend eingestellt. Wann kann es denn wo losgehen? Wenn wieder Blochauer, biete ich wieder eine Mitfahrradgelegenheit von WR nach Ilsenburg an. Wenn die Arbeit es zuläßt, starte ich 18.15 in der Innenstadt (Nicolaiplatz). Gerne danach auch noch ein Trailweizen....

Außerdem: Lob für den IG-Harz-Auftritt in den DIMB-News!

Grüße Carsten

PS: Duke, da hättest Du am Samstag fast den "Secret Trail" touchiert;-)


----------



## Lestex (10. Juni 2013)

Wäre morgen abend vllt. auch dabei.
Kommt drauf an, wo es langgehen soll und welche Geschwindigkeit... Der Brockenuphill am Samstag war ziemlich Kräftezehrend 
Würde wahrscheinlich auch von WR Innenstadt mitfahren.


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> 3. Höll.stg.: krank, hät mich mal einer vorwarnen können? Zwar alles gefahren, aber manchmal dachte ich mir, was machst du hier allein in der Pampa.



brauchste keine Angst haben...bei den Menschenmassen die da runterlaufen und die ganzen Biker die hochfahren..musste höchstens ein/zwei Wochen warten bis dich wer findet


----------



## Graubiker (11. Juni 2013)

Lestex schrieb:


> Wäre morgen abend vllt. auch dabei.
> Kommt drauf an, wo es langgehen soll und welche Geschwindigkeit... Der Brockenuphill am Samstag war ziemlich Kräftezehrend
> Würde wahrscheinlich auch von WR Innenstadt mitfahren.


 
Na dann los. Den Samstag haben Deine Muckies schon vergessen und in Muskelfaserwachstum umgesetzt. Außerdem gibt es eine demokratisch legitimierte Geschwindigkeits- und Routenwahl.
Entweder 18.15 Nicolaiplatz/Kohlmarkt, oder 18.30 FH Eichberg. 
Wer in der Innenstadt auf mich wartet, sollte sich mal sichtbar vor der Commerzbank aufstellen, dann kann ich aus dem Fenster winken, wenn ich ein paar Minuten Verspätung habe.

Bis dann, Carsten der Graue


----------



## r.lochi (11. Juni 2013)

> duke209: 3. Höll.stg.: krank, hät mich mal einer vorwarnen können?


hier fährt man auf eigene gefahr! 

aber die runde kommt mir zu teilen sehr bekannt vor


----------



## duke209 (11. Juni 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> hier fährt man auf eigene gefahr!
> 
> aber die runde kommt mir zu teilen sehr bekannt vor



Ich wollte damit auch nur mal sagen, dass dieser Trail öfters einfach so erwähnt wird. Der "normale" Rider der diesen dann einplant, könnte ordentlich überrascht sein. Man muss ja auch bedenken, dass diesen Thread Leute lesen und sich Routen "rauslesen", die einen solchen Trail eher meiden würden  .

An einer fetten Stelle im unteren Teil hät ich mich beinahe selber am Aststumpen eines liegenden Baumes aufgespiest  

Samstag Geburtstag vom Nachwuchsrider, versuche daher Freitag blau zu machen und Harzluft zu schnuppern.


----------



## smeah (11. Juni 2013)

servus leute, wie hieß eigentlich der trail den wir am samstag runter sind bevor ich die bodenprobe genommen hatte?


----------



## r.lochi (11. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit auch nur mal sagen, dass dieser Trail öfters einfach so erwähnt wird. Der "normale" Rider der diesen dann einplant, könnte ordentlich überrascht sein. Man muss ja auch bedenken, dass diesen Thread Leute lesen und sich Routen "rauslesen", die einen solchen Trail eher meiden würden  .
> 
> An einer fetten Stelle im unteren Teil hät ich mich beinahe selber am Aststumpen eines liegenden Baumes aufgespiest
> 
> Samstag Geburtstag vom Nachwuchsrider, versuche daher Freitag blau zu machen und Harzluft zu schnuppern.



ja das stimmt wohl ... aber für normale harzfahrer ist der trail doch gaaanz easy 

ich hätte mich auch das letzte mal auch fast an einem abgebrochenen ast gepfält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (11. Juni 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> bevor ich die bodenprobe genommen hatte?


----------



## smeah (11. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


>



is nich so lustig, schulter ist kaputt


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit auch nur mal sagen, dass dieser Trail öfters einfach so erwähnt wird. Der "normale" Rider der diesen dann einplant, könnte ordentlich überrascht sein...



Das ist ein großes Problem, weshalb ich den noch neuen Leuten vor den Touren und den Trails immer noch mal einschärfe, das sie sich nicht an uns orientieren sondern selbst auf Sicht fahren sollen.



smeah schrieb:


> servus leute, wie hieß eigentlich der trail den wir am samstag runter sind bevor ich die bodenprobe genommen hatte?



Das war der oberste Teil des "Beerenstieges" von der Leistenklippe aus. Schwerster Abschnitt, den du ja gut genommen hast...wo du dich gekugelt hast, ist ja nur quasi eine Verbindungsstraße...


----------



## duke209 (11. Juni 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> is nich so lustig, schulter ist kaputt



S*******e, wusste ich ja nicht. Schlüsselbein? Hatte ich auch vor Jahren. 
Gute Besserung !!!!


----------



## smeah (11. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> S*******e, wusste ich ja nicht. Schlüsselbein? Hatte ich auch vor Jahren.
> Gute Besserung !!!!



war aber auch net bös gemeint 
danke 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das war der oberste Teil des "Beerenstieges" von der Leistenklippe aus. Schwerster Abschnitt, den du ja gut genommen hast...wo du dich gekugelt hast, ist ja nur quasi eine Verbindungsstraße...



den oberen teil meinte ich, genau. danke für die info


----------



## Graubiker (11. Juni 2013)

laute schrieb:


> Trails in/um/bei ilsenburg
> morgen wieder 19.15 ab blochauer


 
Hallo Frank + X!
Das doppelte C fährt 18.30 in WR los, sollen wir Dich/Euch am Blochauer abholen, oder machen wir ein Treffen etwas weiter oben, z. B. Plessenburg.

Gib mal Laut!

Carsten der Zweite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lestex (11. Juni 2013)

Graubiker schrieb:


> Entweder 18.15 Nicolaiplatz/Kohlmarkt, oder 18.30 FH Eichberg.
> Wer in der Innenstadt auf mich wartet, sollte sich mal sichtbar vor der Commerzbank aufstellen, dann kann ich aus dem Fenster winken, wenn ich ein paar Minuten Verspätung habe.
> 
> Bis dann, Carsten der Graue



Juten Tach 
FH Eichberg ist das in der Himmelpforte oder?
Wenn ja, wie fahrt ihr weiter nach Ilsenburg?
"Sportwanderweg?" Dann würde ich mich nämlich an der Kreuzung  Sportwanderweg/ Tänntal postieren. 

Bis nachher wenn alles klappt ( und der Stoff für die Klassenarbeit vorher den Weg ins Gehirn schafft)

LG Markus


----------



## Graubiker (11. Juni 2013)

OK...wir rollen auf R1 nach Darlingerode und kreuzen dort den Forstweg zur Plessenburg, da dürfte dann das Treffen stattfinden. Ca. 18.45
Laute hat sich nicht gerührt, also können wir gleich den Holy hochfahren...

Falls Frank noch was liest, dann Herr Laute, bitte auch ins Tänntal kommen.#

Bis gleich, Carsten 2


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Juni 2013)

@Nothing85 .. Donnerstag wird bei mir nix

dafür aber Freitag...würde gern in Bad Harzburg oder(brück)  starten....das ganze ab 14 Uhr für ne mittlere Runde. Mit dabei (je nach Startort) Magdeburger Weg, Butterstieg, Achtermann, Märchenweg, Kaiserweg, Pionierweg ab Skidenkmal, Skidenkmal.

nich alles oder vielleicht doch...je nach Trailbeschaffenheit und Lust und Laune und Zeit..na ihr wisst schon. Mitfahrer gesucht.


----------



## laute (11. Juni 2013)

Graubiker schrieb:


> Hallo Frank + X!
> Das doppelte C fährt 18.30 in WR los, sollen wir Dich/Euch am Blochauer abholen, oder machen wir ein Treffen etwas weiter oben, z. B. Plessenburg.
> 
> Gib mal Laut!
> ...



laut : kann auch gegen halb 8 auffer plesseburch sein, wollte aber eigentlich mal richtung suental und dann rüber zum besenbinderstieg...
was habt ihr vor


----------



## laute (11. Juni 2013)

Graubiker schrieb:


> OK...wir rollen auf R1 nach Darlingerode und kreuzen dort den Forstweg zur Plessenburg, da dürfte dann das Treffen stattfinden. Ca. 18.45
> Laute hat sich nicht gerührt, also können wir gleich den Holy hochfahren...
> 
> Falls Frank noch was liest, dann Herr Laute, bitte auch ins Tänntal kommen.#
> ...



upps...zu spät gecheckt...holy hoch is mir auch zu würzig...vll klappts ja näxt week wieder mit de carstens


----------



## smeah (11. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das war der oberste Teil des "Beerenstieges" von der Leistenklippe aus. Schwerster Abschnitt, den du ja gut genommen hast...wo du dich gekugelt hast, ist ja nur quasi eine Verbindungsstraße...



hab mal nach videos im netz gesucht, aber leider nichts brauchbares gefunden. kann jemand mit vids dienen? würde gern den rest vom trail mal sehen.
klar werd ihn nach meiner genesung komplett fahren, aber das wird sich leider noch bis tief in den juli hinein ziehen 

@ garrit: der teil des beerenstieg den ich gesehn habe hat mich überzeugt. welche trails im harz ähneln ihm noch? leider kenn ich den harz zu wenig - aber das will ich ändern! geile natur und scheinbar geile trails


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Juni 2013)

@micha.qlb  schade aber nicht zu änderen.
wäre sonst irgendwer interessiert am Donnerstag nach 16Uhr die Runde um Thale zufahren?


----------



## jaamaa (11. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...wo du dich gekugelt hast, ist ja nur quasi eine Verbindungsstraße...



Ich sag es ja immer wieder...Straßen sind viel zu gefährlich zum Biken 




smeah schrieb:


> hab mal nach videos im netz gesucht, aber leider nichts brauchbares gefunden. kann jemand mit vids dienen? würde gern den rest vom trail mal sehen.



Vergiß die Vids... das sieht da immer alles viel zu easy aus


----------



## Nothing85 (12. Juni 2013)

Würde die Runde heute schon fahren wollen...da mein Handy für morgen Abend nur Regen angesagt hat. Ist irgendwer mit dabei?
Ich hoffe ich finde soweit alles da ich nur nach Karte und nicht nach GPS fahre


----------



## verano (12. Juni 2013)

mal kurz off topic aber nicht minder von Interesse...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10674190

Dankeschön!

Gesendet von meinem GT-p5110 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (12. Juni 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Vergiß die Vids... das sieht da immer alles viel zu easy aus



ich will ja nur sehen wie der trail weiter geht


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juni 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> ich will ja nur sehen wie der trail weiter geht



Wald mit großen Steinen (jedenfalls dort, wo man laut Reglement zu fahren hat!), sehr lustig, stellenweise ist auch flotteres Fahren möglich. 
Man auch ein bissl hüpfen wenn man will.


----------



## micha.qlb (12. Juni 2013)

wie jamaa und der runkelritter sagen... aber damit du dich auf in 6 Wochen freuen kannst:

z.B.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTrjzyD2604   - ab 6:43



[ame="http://vimeo.com/27109937"]Slippery when wet! on Vimeo[/ame]   - ab  4:50

Diese Filme wurden leider nur von Touristen gemacht


----------



## smeah (12. Juni 2013)

danke ..


----------



## duke209 (12. Juni 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Würde die Runde heute schon fahren wollen...da mein Handy für morgen Abend nur Regen angesagt hat. Ist irgendwer mit dabei?
> Ich hoffe ich finde soweit alles da ich nur nach Karte und nicht nach GPS fahre



Solltest du hinkriegen. 
Präsi hoch findest du. Dann Strasse bis Downhillstart. Genau gegenüber links runter. An der Strassenkreuzung vorn dann den ersten linken Weg parallel der Strasse nehmen. Den fahren bis wieder auf Strasse. Strasse 30m hoch zur Kreuzung, 50m hinter der Kreuzung links rein und gleich wieder rechts. Dann wie weiter oben beschreiben fahren & aufpassen.

In Treseburg dann über Brücke bis hinter zur Kurve - dort über kleine Brücke. Endweder links den Trail direkt zum Wiessen Hirsch (mit Schieben sicherlich) oder rechts Luppbode etwas hochfahren und dann steilen Forstweg hoch zum Weissen Hirsch. Oben angekommen bis zur Schutzhütte auf Weg und dann durch die Senke vom Dammbachtal bis zur Kreuzung an Landstrasse fahren. Dort dann links bis zum Wolfsgehege und dann auf den "Holy Trail" von Thale 

Viel Spass aber pass auf dem letzten Trail auf dich auf !


----------



## duke209 (12. Juni 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> ich will ja nur sehen wie der trail weiter geht



Wurdest du opieriert oder musst du Stützverband tragen? Zweiteres ist übler da man länger was von "hat".


----------



## smeah (12. Juni 2013)

hab nen stützverband und bekomme krankengymnastik


----------



## duke209 (12. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> @Nothing85 .. Donnerstag wird bei mir nix
> 
> dafür aber Freitag...würde gern in Bad Harzburg oder(brück)  starten....das ganze ab 14 Uhr für ne mittlere Runde. Mit dabei (je nach Startort) Magdeburger Weg, Butterstieg, Achtermann, Märchenweg, Kaiserweg, Pionierweg ab Skidenkmal, Skidenkmal.
> 
> nich alles oder vielleicht doch...je nach Trailbeschaffenheit und Lust und Laune und Zeit..na ihr wisst schon. Mitfahrer gesucht.



Hi Micha, wollte ggf. Freitag auch los, aber ansich gleich frühs und Ostharz ab Schierke. Wobei ich wieder nach WOB muss, also BH wäre auch ne Lösung.

Bin letztens diese gefahren, 
Start Torfhaus /ging am Kaiserweg oder über Eckersprung noch zu erweitern:
http://www.komoot.de/tour/958931

Start Harzburg:
http://www.komoot.de/tour/515355


----------



## micha.qlb (12. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hi Micha, wollte ggf. Freitag auch los, aber ansich gleich frühs und Ostharz ab Schierke. Wobei ich wieder nach WOB muss, also BH wäre auch ne Lösung.
> 
> Bin letztens diese gefahren,
> Start Torfhaus /ging am Kaiserweg oder über Eckersprung noch zu erweitern:
> ...




Der Weg nach BH zurück...fetzt der? Bin noch nicht sicher ob sich der Uphill von BH überhaupt lohnt und suche noch nen schönen Trail runterwärts.

Geplant ist in etwa das:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uezxhznyejmwnpnb

wobei das für ne Nachmittagsrunde glaube doch recht ambitioniert ist.

So richtig schlüssig bin ich auch noch nicht. Viell starte ich am Ende doch in WR...würde auch gern kleine Renne fahren, weil ich da dieses Jahr noch gar nich war. Schwierig schwierig 

bei mir geht aber nur Nachmittag. Muss vorneweg arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (12. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Der Weg nach BH zurück...fetzt der? Bin noch nicht sicher ob sich der Uphill von BH überhaupt lohnt und suche noch nen schönen Trail runterwärts.
> 
> Geplant ist in etwa das:
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uezxhznyejmwnpnb
> ...



Ja ambitioniert .
Bei deiner Route gehts den Steinweg vom Achtermann ja wieder direkt runter und dann zum netten Kaiserweg an den Hopfensäcken.
Bei meiner Abfahrt dort gehts östlich nett mit Speed nen Forstweg runter und anschließend an der Warmen Bode zum Bodebruch hoch. Ich würde die Route aber nach dem Kaiserweg an den Hopfensäcken Richtung Eckersprung ändern und dann dort endweder bis Eckerquerung oder rechtsseitig bis Skidenkmal wandern. Soweit die Füsse tragen.

Hey und ein Uphill den Salzstieg hoch (weiter den direkten Trail bis Parkplatz an den Sendemasten vorbei) is doch was feines .

Kleine Renne..guter Tip 

(der auch noch keinen Plan hat, aber raus will)


----------



## netsrac (12. Juni 2013)

Moin micha,

ich würde von der Talsperre eher Richtung Großen Maitzental. Dieses dann runter und rauf zum Molkenhaus. Von dort dann aber an Rudolf- und Winterbergklippe vorbei und dann dem "blauen Balken" folgend im Sauseschritt (nicht technisch, aber wie Achterbahn) runter nach BH. Am Ende links und du kommst direkt am Großparklatz raus. Ist aber länger.


----------



## micha.qlb (12. Juni 2013)

@ Duke...Hmm..naja ich wollte gern den unteren Teil Kaiserweg am Abbenstein mitnehmen. Achtermann ist optional und der Salzstieg Up auch. Normal würde ich oberhalb Radauwasserfall links Richtung Eckertalsperre und dann rechts das Stücke Kaiserweg durch den Wald bis kurz vor den Abbenstein. Schien mir aber ein Umweg zu sein. Wenn aber Salzstieg (den ich nich kenne) zu heftig ist, dann lieber so
 @netsrac ...du meinst den Winterberg Hangweg oder? Der andere direkt vom Molkenhaus is nix??


----------



## duke209 (12. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Naja zu heftig nicht, geht halt nur verwurzelt steil gerade hoch, aber komplett fahrbar mit Schmackes.


----------



## netsrac (12. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> @ Duke...Hmm..naja ich wollte gern den unteren Teil Kaiserweg am Abbenstein mitnehmen. Achtermann ist optional und der Salzstieg Up auch. Normal würde ich oberhalb Radauwasserfall links Richtung Eckertalsperre und dann rechts das Stücke Kaiserweg durch den Wald bis kurz vor den Abbenstein. Schien mir aber ein Umweg zu sein. Wenn aber Salzstieg (den ich nich kenne) zu heftig ist, dann lieber so
> @netsrac ...du meinst den Winterberg Hangweg oder? Der andere direkt vom Molkenhaus is nix??



Sind beide nicht schlecht, um vom Molkenhaus abzufahren. Ich finde den Hangweg persönlich schöner. Der andere ist der Teufelsstieg. Geht aber auch.
Aber wie gesagt ... nix technisches.

Den Salzstieg kenn ich auch nur bergab.


----------



## r.lochi (12. Juni 2013)

fährt jemand am we nach willingen zum bike festival?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (12. Juni 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> fährt jemand am we nach willingen zum bike festival?



ich wollte sonntag zum rennen weil ein bekannter mit fährt, aber mit meiner schulter wird das leider nichts ..


----------



## r.lochi (12. Juni 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> ich wollte sonntag zum rennen weil ein bekannter mit fährt, aber mit meiner schulter wird das leider nichts ..


 gute besserung!


----------



## smeah (12. Juni 2013)

merci


----------



## hopsi7 (12. Juni 2013)

auch von mir gute Besserung, hatte mich ja vor Deiner Bodenkontaktaufnahme schon in Richtung Mittagstisch abgeseilt.


----------



## smeah (12. Juni 2013)

hopsi7 schrieb:


> auch von mir gute Besserung, hatte mich ja vor Deiner Bodenkontaktaufnahme schon in Richtung Mittagstisch abgeseilt.



danke dir!


----------



## Graubiker (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!
 Ich habe einen kleinen Vorschlag: könnten wir bitte die Verabredung zum IG-Dienstagsradeln ausschließlich im IG-Harz-Forum posten? Derzeit melden sich Fahrwillige sowohl hier, als auch im IG-Forum. Das macht das ganze etwas unübersichtlich und im Handling aufwendiger. Gerade, wenn es auf die 18 Uhr zugeht und noch spontane Gelüste oder Änderungen kommuniziert werden.
Außerdem bringen wir dann "Laute" auch dazu, sich bei der IG-Harz anzumelden. 
 Für die anderen Aktionen, also z. B. das "traditionelle" Sonntagstreffen wäre dann wiederum das ibc-Forum sinnvoll.

 Anmerkung zu gestern: ich hoffe Carlo ist noch gesund durch den dunklen Wald gekommen.... und, wenn wir so weiter machen, fahren wir demnächst auch den Holy hoch.

 Ich bringe diesen Artikel jetzt auch gleich mal im IG-Forum unter.

 Grüße von Carsten 2


----------



## jaamaa (12. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Der Weg nach BH zurück...fetzt der? Bin noch nicht sicher ob sich der Uphill von BH überhaupt lohnt und suche noch nen schönen Trail runterwärts.



Salzstieg bin ich am Sa hoch... ist nichts für mein Bike, war mit Schieben schneller unterwegs. Nach BH finde ich ab Eckersprung am besten (Schlammpackung incl.) und dann wie schon erwähnt den Winterb. Hangweg. Kette rechts und richtig reintreten, dann ist das wirklich wie Achterbahn. Aber Vorsicht... ist eigentlich seltenst Gegenverkehr, aber wenn, dann wird es eng. Also immer um die Ecke gucken. Und zum Ende, wenn man schon im Flow-Rausch ist, kommen überraschend noch ein paar kleine nette Stellen . 
Wenn man dann unten in BH ankommt, sollte man sehr glücklich sein 

Wenn du alleine bist, kannst du auch gut in 10 min ab dem Zentralparkplatz mit dem Bus bis Torfhaus hoch. Spart dir ne Stunde Uphill.


 @_smeah_
Bin zwar kein Doc, kenne aber niemanden von den vielen die ich mir Schlüsselbeinbruch kenne, die mit der Verbandvariante gut gefahren sind. Eine OP sollte eigentlich die bessere und schnellere Möglichkeit sein.  Kannst du aber selber mal googlen, vielleicht dann nochmal deinen Fall hinterfragen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juni 2013)

3x Bruch, 3x Verband, 3x gut, d.h. immer an einer anderen Stelle gebrochen, passt.


----------



## smeah (12. Juni 2013)

ich hab kein schlüsselbeinbruch. was sollte ich operieren lassen?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Juni 2013)

Irgendwas findet sich schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (12. Juni 2013)

Du sagtest ja 'Schulter kaputt' . Aber gut... natürlich umso besser wenn da nichts gebrochen ist. 

@RR... dreimal ist ja schon eine Hausnummer. Gab es da keine Probleme? Meine Frau würde mir spätestens nach dem zweiten Mal unterstellen, ich würde mich nur vor der Hausarbeit drücken wollen


----------



## smeah (12. Juni 2013)

Kaputt ist ja nicht gleich gebrochen.
Zumal meine Verletzung schmerzhafter und langwieriger ist.
Aber man hätte es auch so verstehen können, da haste recht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. Juni 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Du sagtest ja 'Schulter kaputt' . Aber gut... natürlich umso besser wenn da nichts gebrochen ist.
> 
> @RR... dreimal ist ja schon eine Hausnummer. Gab es da keine Probleme? Meine Frau würde mir spätestens nach dem zweiten Mal unterstellen, ich würde mich nur vor der Hausarbeit drücken wollen



Die Begeisterung der werten Gattin hielt sich auch in Grenzen.  Nun ja, er möchte DH (oder ähnliches) fahren und ist dann für 3 Wochen für die üblichen Arbeiten nicht zu gebrauchen (damals mit zwei kleinen Kindern)... ich kann da eine gewisse Misstimmung nachvollziehen.

Davon abgesehen glaube ich, daß viel zu schnell operiert wird. Nur wer möchte das -gerade frisch auf's Maul geflogen und mit schiefer Schulter- so genau beurteilen?


----------



## duke209 (13. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen glaube ich, daß viel zu schnell operiert wird. Nur wer möchte das -gerade frisch auf's Maul geflogen und mit schiefer Schulter- so genau beurteilen?



Also ich war nach einer Woche wieder funktionstüchtig nach Op und hatte ne nette 8-Nietenkette 3 Jahre drin. Mit Verband häts ewig gedauert, liegt auch auch sicher immer am Bruch selber was gemacht wird. Bei der OP-Variante hat man natürlich dann irgendwann nochmal ne Aktion vorsich, auch Mist.

Aber 3x is ordentlich , wenn du Arbeitnehmer bist, brauchst du dich nicht wundern wenn du von der Weihnachtsfeier ausgeschlossen wirst vom Chefe  .

Kein Plan was ich morgen fahre.....aber der Gaul braucht Dreck


----------



## Tinnef (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Kumpel und ich wollen dieses WE den Harz von  Wernigerode aus unsicher machen. Leider habe ich, obwohl ich seit  letztem Sommer hier studiere, noch nicht so wirklich die Ahnung von  schönen Trails. Bei eurer Saisoneröffnung waren aber schon einige nette  Sachen dabei.

Welchen Trail wir uns unbedingt ansehen möchten ist der Holy Trail. Könnte mir evtl. einer die Position per PN schicken.

Für  Samstag würden wir von Hasserode aus Richtung Brocken fahren und einige  Stiege und die Kleine oder Steinerne Renne fahren. Ich denke zum  reinkommen ist das erstmal ganz okay.

Für Sonntag würden wir uns gerne euch anschließen, vorausgesetzt natürlich das ihr eine Tour macht?

Gruß Lukas


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juni 2013)

Tinnef schrieb:


> einige  Stiege und die Kleine oder Steinerne Renne fahren. Ich denke zum  reinkommen ist das erstmal ganz okay.
> Gruß Lukas



Ja klar... St. Renne als WarmUp ist schon ganz OK. Vielleicht noch Eckerloch und, wenn man grad in der Nähe ist, Magdeburger dran hängen. Danach kann man sich ja an die harten Sachen machen .


----------



## Tinnef (13. Juni 2013)

Naja wir fahren ja nicht erst seit gestern und ich möchte ihm gleich mal zeigen was hier so geht an schwierigkeit...

Ne Spass bei Seite. Also die kleine Renne ist weitestgehend machbar für mich. Und dann kann man sich ja rantasten an einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad. 

Der Holytrail sieht deutlich flowiger aus aber da benötige ich ja noch eure Hilfe 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Nothing85 (13. Juni 2013)

@Duke danke für diene genaue Beschreibung...habe alles gefunden. War mir zwar nicht sicher ob ich immer richtig bin aber ich denke schon. Den Trail von der Rosstrappe nach Treseburg bin ich letztes Jahr schon mal gefahren allerdings aus der anderen Richtung und das war nicht Lust...so macht er definitiv mehr Spaß
Habe dann nach Treseburg den direkten Weg hoch zum Weissen Hirsch genommen und habe mir erlaubt zu schieben   runter macht der sicher sehr viel Spaß.
Bei den Wölfen angekommen ist mir aufgefallen das ich auch diesen Weg schon mal gefahren bin...werde aber in Zukunft andere Wege runter fahren die etwas flowiger sind und wo ich nicht absteigen muss, weil da solche riesen Treppen mit Spitzkehren kommen...falls die irgendwer fährt bitte mal melden.
Im Großen und Ganzen war es trotzdem eine schöne Feierabendrunde danke nochmal dafür 



Ich finde den Holytrail richtig gut...und würde ihn auch gern mal in der Nacht fahren aber bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner dafür begeistern können


----------



## micha.qlb (13. Juni 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> @_Duke_ danke für diene genaue Beschreibung...habe alles gefunden. War mir zwar nicht sicher ob ich immer richtig bin aber ich denke schon. Den Trail von der Rosstrappe nach Treseburg bin ich letztes Jahr schon mal gefahren allerdings aus der anderen Richtung und das war nicht Lust...so macht er definitiv mehr Spaß
> Habe dann nach Treseburg den direkten Weg hoch zum Weissen Hirsch genommen und habe mir erlaubt zu schieben   runter macht der sicher sehr viel Spaß.
> Bei den Wölfen angekommen ist mir aufgefallen das ich auch diesen Weg schon mal gefahren bin...werde aber in Zukunft andere Wege runter fahren die etwas flowiger sind und wo ich nicht absteigen muss, weil da solche riesen Treppen mit Spitzkehren kommen...falls die irgendwer fährt bitte mal melden.
> Im Großen und Ganzen war es trotzdem eine schöne Feierabendrunde danke nochmal dafür
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass die Treppen im Hirschgrund irgendwer fährt...Mal Marco Hösel anrufen und den Jan filmen lassen 

wenn du es aber laufen lassen willst nimm die anderen Wege runter...die machen alle Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (14. Juni 2013)

Oh, wenn ich das hier lese, kann ich garnicht still sitzen. Blöderweise falle ich gerade wegen eines Infekts aus. Mist!


----------



## duke209 (14. Juni 2013)

Grüße an die arbeitende Bevölkerung von der Wernigeröder Skihütte auf 900hm.  Frühs komplett ohne jegliche Seele die Ilse hoch is ein Traum. 

So Schützer an, könnt gleich spaßig werden. 

Schöne WE an alle.


----------



## CarloDiamant (14. Juni 2013)

Tinnef schrieb:


> Für Samstag würden wir von Hasserode aus Richtung Brocken fahren und einige Stiege und die Kleine oder Steinerne Renne fahren. Ich denke zum reinkommen ist das erstmal ganz okay.
> 
> Für Sonntag würden wir uns gerne euch anschließen, vorausgesetzt natürlich das ihr eine Tour macht?
> 
> Gruß Lukas


 
Hallo Lukas, da ich Sonntag leider nicht kann, wollte ich fragen wann ihr denn vorhabt am Samstag zu starten? Evtl. klinke ich mich da ein!


----------



## timtim (14. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Treppen im Hirschgrund irgendwer fährt...Mal Marco Hösel anrufen und den Jan filmen lassen



Meinst du diese Treppen ?


----------



## micha.qlb (14. Juni 2013)

timtim schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Treppen ?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/will1973/sets/72157629671498855/



Ihr Berliner seid doch alle verrückt.

Ja, diese Treppen sind gemeint. Fährst du die am Stück? Respekt!


----------



## Tinnef (14. Juni 2013)

@CarloDiamant

Hi, wir wissen noch nicht genau wann wir starten. Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob die "Runde" was für dich ist. 

Wir werden sicherlich bei den technischeren Teilen relativ viel Zeit verbringen und üben, uns lines suchen etc. Ich gehe also nicht davon aus das wir ne durchgehende Tour machen werden.

Falls du dennoch Interesse hast sag ich dir die Zeit natürlich, wenn ich sie weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (14. Juni 2013)

wer wäre denn bei einem kleinen Sonntagsausritt mit dabei?


----------



## duke209 (14. Juni 2013)

Sooo, von geiler Tour wieder heim. Meine Beine sind im Arsch und mein 301 hat fiese Kratzer nach einem Sturz/Absprung auf dem Pfarrstieg unterhalb der Bahnquerung, als mir der Reifen quasi wegplatze und dann das VR auf dem nächsten Stein abschmierte. Die gute Milch hats aber gedichtet, war nicht zu groß aber binnen 1sek auf minimalste Luft reduziert. Ging also weiter. 

Zu guter letzt hab ich nen netten Lokal aus Darlingerode getroffen, mit dem ich dann den HolyTrail riden konnte.....danke nochmal an "Mr. Hammerschmidt"  

@ timtim = geil 
@ Nothing85 = kein Ding, schön das es geklappt hat, auch wenn dir der Flow fehlte am letzten Stück


----------



## timtim (14. Juni 2013)

Mit der letzten Kehre hab ich mich erstmal auf eine Alternativlinie geeinigt ,ist dort auf den Bildern auch gut zu erkennen , 
nun waren wir aber seit ca. 1 Jahr nicht mehr dort...


----------



## duke209 (14. Juni 2013)

timtim schrieb:


> Mit der letzten Kehre hab ich mich erstmal auf eine Alternativlinie geeinigt ,ist dort auf den Bildern auch gut zu erkennen ,
> nun waren wir aber seit ca. 1 Jahr nicht mehr dort...



Find nur den Platz zum umsetzen seeehr klein, daran scheiterts. Spielt auch der Kopf mit wenn man links oder rechts den freien Fall erleben könnte. Hut ab


----------



## jedy (14. Juni 2013)

morgen sind ein paar berliner bei euch in der gegend unterwegs. starten um 10 uhr in ilsenburg. vielleicht sieht man sich auf dem trail


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Juni 2013)

timtim schrieb:


> Mit der letzten Kehre hab ich mich erstmal auf eine Alternativlinie geeinigt ,ist dort auf den Bildern auch gut zu erkennen ,
> nun waren wir aber seit ca. 1 Jahr nicht mehr dort...



Wenn ihr nochmal hier seid und den Trail fahrt sagt rechtzeitig bescheid...dann guck ich mir das mal mit an


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ...
> Zu guter letzt hab ich nen netten Lokal aus Darlingerode getroffen, mit dem ich dann den HolyTrail riden konnte.....danke nochmal an "Mr. Hammerschmidt"  ...



Grün/weißes Speci?


----------



## duke209 (17. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Grün/weißes Speci?


----------



## Graubiker (17. Juni 2013)

Obacht, Sonnenwende!
Ich weiß, ist keine Sensation, aber wie wäre es zur Sonnenwende mit einer Tour auf den Brocken, um das späteste Verschwinden des netten Planeten dieses Jahr zu huldigen. 
21:42 Uhr müßten wir oben sein, also, wenn es bequem zugehen soll und vielleicht noch ein paar nette Wege dabei sein sollen, wäre so 19:30/20:00 Start in WR.
Hat wer Lust, oder bin ich der einzige Bekloppte?

Carsten der Zweite


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Juni 2013)

Boah, und dann den HoT nächtens zurück...



Graubiker schrieb:


> Obacht, Sonnenwende!
> Ich weiß, ist keine Sensation, aber wie wäre es zur Sonnenwende mit einer Tour auf den Brocken, um das späteste Verschwinden des netten Planeten dieses Jahr zu huldigen.
> 21:42 Uhr müßten wir oben sein, also, wenn es bequem zugehen soll und vielleicht noch ein paar nette Wege dabei sein sollen, wäre so 19:30/20:00 Start in WR.
> Hat wer Lust, oder bin ich der einzige Bekloppte?
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graubiker (17. Juni 2013)

...au ja, fein


----------



## micha.qlb (17. Juni 2013)

alternativ könnt ihr auch oben kurz warten, den Sonnenaufgang auch noch mitnehmen und im Hellen runter


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> alternativ könnt ihr auch oben kurz warten, den Sonnenaufgang auch noch mitnehmen und im Hellen runter



miez miez miez...


Also ich check das mal bis morgen auf Familientauglichkeit. Start dann 20:00 Uhr in WR...


----------



## fm7775 (18. Juni 2013)

wollte ich auch mal machen


----------



## Nothing85 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich bin raus...muss am Samstag früh raus zum Arbeiten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2013)

Ich hab Freitag Grillabend von der Firma aus, sonst wär ich dabei.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juni 2013)

War eine schöne Runde heute!
Laute: schau mal in den Bikemarkt-Link in meinem Kasten da links...


----------



## micha.qlb (19. Juni 2013)

zur Erinnerung ^^

http://www.ig-harz.de/forum/touren/42-trailtrophy-breitenbrunn-13-14-07-2013.html


----------



## duke209 (19. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> War eine schöne Runde heute!
> Laute: schau mal in den Bikemarkt-Link in meinem Kasten da links...



Hasifisch der Reifenhändler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (19. Juni 2013)

jetzt wird das hier auch noch zum bikemarkt....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hasifisch der Reifenhändler
> 
> Ich such ne 150 o. 160mm Gabel....falls wer was liegen hat.




Hätteste mal eher was gesagt, habe gestern 'ne nagelneue Fox weggeworfen. Hätt ich das gewußt...

 @_micha.qlb_: habe mich sofort eingetragen!


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juni 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hasifisch der Reifenhändler ...



Irgendwie war ich ein wenig ein Reifenmessie und musste einfach mal aussortieren...und laute hat dann gestern einen Kenda-Semislick vorgeführt...


----------



## Graubiker (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo!
Da ich morgen einen ziemlich ausgefüllten Tag haben werde, bitte noch einmal eine Zusammenfassung für unser "Sundowner"-Event:
20 Uhr Abfahrt am Eichberg?
Wer ist dabei?
Carlo, Carsten, ....... bitte vervollständigen.
Für diejenigen von Euch, die zum Sonnenuntergang keine Zeit haben, hier eine Alternative: wir fahren morgens um 2 Uhr von Darlingerode mit Liege- und Normalrädern auf der Straße auf den Brocken....würden also ca. 2.10 Uhr am Eichberg vorbei kommen. Treffen mit der aufgehenden Sonja am Gipfel wäre um 4:56. Gemütliche Auffahrt und kleines Frühstück im Gepäck.
Rückkehr nach WR so gegen 7 Uhr... und dann auf Maloche!

Bin gespannt.. Grüße, Carsten II


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juni 2013)

Also wenn ich mich auf den Brocken hochschleppe, muss da zwangsläufig eine geile Trail-Abfahrt hinterherkommen, sonst habe ich wohl körperliche Schmerzen...
Frühmorgens die freie Bobbahn runter hätte was.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Juni 2013)

Den Kolonnenweg auf'm Hirtenstieg mit'm Fixie runter, ist bestimmt anspruchsvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Den Kolonnenweg auf'm Hirtenstieg mit'm Fixie runter, ist bestimmt anspruchsvoll.



Oder wer kein Fixie hat kann auch gern ein Klapprad mit Stempelbremse nutzen.


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Oder wer kein Fixie hat kann auch gern ein Klapprad mit Stempelbremse nutzen.



ohne den Klappmechanismus zu arretieren 

ich kann leider weder früh noch abends und werde dafür nachher kurzfrsitig entscheiden ob ich (so gg 18.00) Richtung WR aufbreche..

Bielsteinhighway, Ottofelsen, Renne, ma gucken


----------



## duke209 (20. Juni 2013)

Viel Spass Männer. 
Werd ab morgen mal wieder die Pfade im Darsser Urwald checken und mit nem Flens in der Hand am urischen oberen Weststrand dann den Harz grüßen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Juni 2013)

Da kann ich einen gewissen Neid nicht verhehlen, viel Spaß!

Ach so, Darsser Urwald: schönen Gruß an die Mrd. Mücken!


----------



## r.lochi (20. Juni 2013)

hey leutz,

wer fährt am we eine runde trails? schon was geplant? 

hab lust, aber ein rundes problem.... hab im moment mein vorderrad eingeschickt und bräuchte eins mit 20mm steckachse.
also entweder borgt mir jemand eins oder macht mir ein gutes angebot 

grüße


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juni 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> ...hab im moment mein vorderrad eingeschickt und bräuchte eins mit 20mm steckachse...



Kannst das aus meinem HT für geborgt bekommen!

Wegen morgen:
Zur Auswahl stehen also Start 20 Uhr am Freitag und nächtens zurück,
- leichter, weil nicht mitten in der Nacht aufstehen,
- dafür Nightride zurück,
- wegen Wetter wohl etwas besser, aktuelle Vorhersage zeigt Sa-Morgen etwas mehr Wolken,

oder Start 2:30 am Samstag und nach dem Sonnenaufgang bei Locht Trails heizen,
- mental schwerer wegen aufstehen,
- freie Sicht auf den Trails,
- Sicht ist morgens in der Regel besser,
- Wetterprognose etwas schlechter.

Wir setzen mal für Freitag, den 21.06.2013 um 12:00 Uhr die Deadline - dann brauchen wir eine Entscheidung!

Ich bin übrigens für Sonnenaufgang...
Sonntag möchte ich eine kleinere Vormittagsrunde drehen.


----------



## r.lochi (20. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kannst das aus meinem HT für geborgt bekommen!


 
oh das ist super!!



Hasifisch schrieb:


> oder Start 2:30 am Samstag und nach dem Sonnenaufgang bei Locht Trails heizen,
> 
> Ich bin übrigens für Sonnenaufgang...


 
ich bin auch für aufgang  ich würde - wenn ich dann noch nicht so geschafft vom frühen aufstehen bin noch eine runde dran hängen... muss sich ja lohnen 

gruß richi


----------



## CarloDiamant (20. Juni 2013)

I_ch wäre nur _für die Sundowner-Runde zu haben. Kann am Samstag leider nicht - will  tagsüber nach Halle auf nen open air und brauche dafür die Energie


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juni 2013)

Also mit allem was ich weiß steht es gerade 2:2... 
Mehr Äußerungen bitte...

Bei mir wäre es Samstag die Tour runter mit Abstecher über irgendeinen schönen Trail - muss mich ab 9:00 Uhr ums Töchterchen kümmern...


----------



## fm7775 (20. Juni 2013)

Bin für Freitag abend, weil Samstag mit Renner unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graubiker (20. Juni 2013)

...hiermit 3:2 für Freitag abend.... Zweimal hintereinander zu klassischen Bäckerszeiten aufzustehen kriege ich mit meinem Biorythmus nicht hin. 
Bin mal gespannt, was noch so kommt.

Mein Wecker steht auf 1:30...

Carsten II


----------



## Graubiker (20. Juni 2013)

...Aktion heute nacht ist abgesagt, Wetter nicht einladend, Sonnenaufgang verschwindet in den Wolken....
HOffentlich klappt wenigstens morgen abend

Gruß Carsten


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Juni 2013)

Da bin ich aber froh, nicht nach WR gefahren zu sein...Blitz-Spießrutenlaufen geht auch auf dem Hexentanzplatz ganz gut...hatte teilweise echt Schiss. Aber der Regen war ein segen...ganz sanft..ganz warm...Spaß gemacht

So..noch etwas anderes. Da ja der Teufelsmauerstatusmeldungsbauftragte Thomas seinen Job hier überhaupt nicht richtig ernst nimmt , nehm ich mal das Heft in die Hand.

*Teufelsmauer goes Northshore*

Vor einiger Zeit berichtete ich ja, dass an der Teufelsmauer in Weddersleben die @Ritter Runkel Gedächtnistreppe entfernt wurde. Die wird neu. Was aber auch neu wird- der vordere Aufstieg. Das waren ungefähr 12-15 Stufen auf ca 100m. Man konnte da ordentlich am Gashahn drehen und über die Stufen droppen....

Jetzt ist das nicht mehr! Dafür gibt es nun eine 100m lange Holztreppe die man runter rumpeln kann. Is bald fertig...freu mich schon auf nen Testride


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Juni 2013)

Haben nur vor gut 10 Tagen die Bauarbeiten dort gesehen, war ganz schon aufgewühlt dort. Wollten eigentlich nach Thale zum DH-Fahren, wegen Strassenarbeiten haben wir uns aber so verfahren, daß auf einmal die Teufelsmauer am Rand von Weddersleben sehr nah war.


----------



## r.lochi (20. Juni 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wollten eigentlich nach Thale zum DH-Fahren, wegen Strassenarbeiten haben wir uns aber so verfahren, daß auf einmal die Teufelsmauer am Rand von Weddersleben sehr nah war.



viel verfahren habt ihr euch dann aber nicht!


----------



## micha.qlb (20. Juni 2013)

ich weiß was der Ritter meint...man kommt durch Weddersleben nicht mehr durch nach Thale...die sind dann so lange rumgekurvt, bis sie in Neinstedt gelandet sind.


----------



## downhillsau (20. Juni 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> So..noch etwas anderes. Da ja der Teufelsmauerstatusmeldungsbauftragte Thomas seinen Job hier überhaupt nicht richtig ernst nimmt , nehm ich mal das Heft in die Hand.
> 
> *Teufelsmauer goes Northshore*
> 
> ...



Oh ha, da hat wohl einer nich richtig aufgepasst und seine Aufgaben erkannt? Hmmh, das macht dann wohl nen Wiedergutmachungsgetränk im Erzgebirge. 
Ich hab mir mal das Bauschild durchgelesen und da steht: " bla bla bla...zum Beseitigen der schmalen Pfade...". Da bin ich mal gespannt. Ich kenn (beobachte) hier doch öfter meine Pappenheimer (Wanderer). Hoffentlich beobachtet mich dort mal niemand auf interessanten Abwegen


----------



## fm7775 (21. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kannst das aus meinem HT für geborgt bekommen!
> 
> Wegen morgen:
> Zur Auswahl stehen also Start 20 Uhr am Freitag und nächtens zurück,
> ...




wie sieht der genaue Plan aus?

wann gehts los, wo ist der Treffpunkt? Wo das Ende und wann ungefähr gehts zurück? 

Wegen Anreise per Bahn ( fährt ja nicht die ganze Zeit) oder Auto.


----------



## r.lochi (21. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Sonntag möchte ich eine kleinere Vormittagsrunde drehen.



da würde ich mich dann gern anschließen! wenn du nur vormittag zeit hast rolle ich dann vielleicht noch ein bisschen weiter und bring dir das rad dann später zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graubiker (21. Juni 2013)

...es kommt doch anders als man denkt.
Also, wir haben gestern bis 22.30 Volleyball gespielt und nach 2 Bierchen dann doch noch beschlossen auf den Brocken zu fahren....Regen gab es nicht, aber oben war alles in Wolken und relativ heftiger Wind....kein visuell wahrzunehmender Sonnenaufgang.
Als Entschädigung möchte ich bitte heute Abend bitte einen wildromantischen, feuerroten Sonnenuntergang.
Bleibt es bei 20 Uhr am Eichberg?

Carsten II


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juni 2013)

Also wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe steht es so circa 4:2 für die Abendvariante...
Sonnenuntergang ist aber schon 21:39, vielleicht sollten wir lieber 19:30 starten?


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juni 2013)

Also, Vorschläge her: heute Abend 19:30 Start am Eichberg, Auffahrt entspannt über Bielsteinchaussee/Oberer Hohneweg (oder BPWeg)/Glashüttenweg?
Jeder mit Bier in der Trinkblase oder altmodisch als Flasche dabei? Also das Bier?


----------



## Graubiker (21. Juni 2013)

19:30 finde ich prima....
Bis dahin brauch ich noch ein paar Kaffee intravenös, aber dann brauchen wir nicht so zu hetzen.

Bis dann, Carsten II


----------



## CarloDiamant (21. Juni 2013)

Bin 19.30 am Eichberg dabei! Freu mich schon ...wird bestimmt ne lustige Sache!


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juni 2013)

Ach ja - die Mitnahme von Licht egal in welcher Form ist dringend empfohlen!
10000 Glühwürmchen plus Linsenglas sollten auch gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (21. Juni 2013)

Super
ich wünsche euch viel Spaß...wäre gern mit dabei.
wäre schön wenn man so etwas nochmal wiederholen könnte für die, die heute bzw morgen früh nicht können...bin hoffentlich nicht der einzige.


----------



## r.lochi (21. Juni 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Super
> ich wünsche euch viel Spaß...wäre gern mit dabei.
> wäre schön wenn man so etwas nochmal wiederholen könnte für die, die heute bzw morgen früh nicht können...bin hoffentlich nicht der einzige.



bist du nicht.... wie wäre es, wenn das gleiche am sonntag morgen stattfindet (also den samstag morgen termin um 24 stunden verschieben)?!


----------



## Nothing85 (21. Juni 2013)

Wird bei mir leider auch wieder schlecht aussehen, weil ich Morgen Abend zum 40 Jahre Geburtstag nach Genthin fahre und das wird dann ganz schön knapp.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juni 2013)

Ich denke das ist jetzt echt zu kurzfristig...bei mir definitiv. Morgen Abend sind wir auch außer aus, da wird die Nacht arg kurz.
Aber ein anderes Mal gern wieder.


----------



## gnss (21. Juni 2013)

Ist das die Straße Am Eichberg? Kann man da parken?


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juni 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Ist das die Straße Am Eichberg? Kann man da parken?



Gleich am Anfang ist der Parkplatz der Hochschule - da treffen wir uns. Gegenüber Eingang Himmelpforte.
So, ich bin dann mal raus vorbereiten...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juni 2013)

Keine Sorge, ich will ja nochmal zum Sonnenaufgang hoch. Der Vorteil wenn wir das erst etwas später im Jahr machen: Es wird erst später hell. Da muss man nicht schon um drei Aufstehen...


----------



## gnss (22. Juni 2013)

War super, danke fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## CarloDiamant (22. Juni 2013)

Ja war wirklich schön! Holy bei Nacht kann sich wirklich sehen lassen! Nochmal danke an Carsten für die geborgte Laterne - ohne die wäre ich im Hexenschutzgebiet veloren gewesen!

Wie siehts denn mit Morgen aus? Hat jemand ne kleine Runde vor?- würde mich da evtl. anschließen!


----------



## hopsi7 (22. Juni 2013)

aber ohne Glasflaschen  und wie hieß das großartige Wort nochmal: Latuchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graubiker (22. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei!
Wann und wo?

Carsten


----------



## Graubiker (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo!
Würde morgen gerne wieder mal etwas kreativ werden, also ein bischen Wegeschnitzen. Handsäge und Klappspaten in den Rucksack und los.
Abfahrtszeit wetterflexibel.
Morgen um 9 Frühstück, erst in den Himmel, dann ins Forum kucken und kurzfristig was losmachen.

Schönen Abend noch

Carsten II


----------



## CarloDiamant (22. Juni 2013)

Alles klar - lass uns das Witterungsabhängig machen! Bissl basteln hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juni 2013)

Also, ich starte 9:30 zu Hause, kann gegen 9:45 am Parkplatz Eichberg und/oder 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Steinerne Renne noch Bedürftige auflesen...
Aber zwecks Strecke etc keinen Plan!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juni 2013)

Ich komm dann zum Hochschulparkplatz. Hoffen wir mal dass es halbwegs trocken bleibt.


----------



## Graubiker (23. Juni 2013)

Jetzt wirds eng. Habe noch etwas Jetlag von vorgestern. Wenn noch jemand da ist, würde ich 10:30 an der Himmelpforte (Wasserscheide) vorschlagen.
Dann geht es zum "Secret Trail", ein bischen Wegdesign machen und Spaß haben.

Bis dann, Carsten


----------



## Nothing85 (23. Juni 2013)

Hat irgendwer Lust die Woche nochmal nach Feierabend die Runde um Thale zudrehen? Micha du vielleicht?


----------



## locorider (23. Juni 2013)

hey hey... ik komme aus wernigerode und ik hätte vllt auch noch eine lustige leute die da gern mit machen würden kommen alle aus wr!!!! ik fahre selber dh!!! würde mich freuen wenn sich welche finden zum feierabend fahren!!! scheiss deutsch>!!!


----------



## Nothing85 (23. Juni 2013)

Na ich schlag einfach mal Dienstag Nachmittag vor.
17Uhr in Thale (DH Zielsprung) treffen? Und dann die Runde wie sie vor zwei Seiten beschrieben wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (23. Juni 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer Lust die Woche nochmal nach Feierabend die Runde um Thale zudrehen? Micha du vielleicht?


#
jo gerne..Dienstag wollte ich allerdings endlich mal versuchen die WR Feierabendrunde mit meiner Anwesenheit zu beglücken....obs klappt?

Wäre also eher für Donnerstag??


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juni 2013)

Also, ob ich nach der Runde heute am Dienstag schon wieder auf nem Sattel sitzen kann? Unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Nothing85 (23. Juni 2013)

Na dann machen wir Dienstag Wr und Donnerstag Thale wenn du Lust hast.


----------



## downhillsau (23. Juni 2013)

Hört sich jut an. Hoffe, ich bin bis dahin wieder halbwegs fit. Hab mir bei der Mad East ne Rippenprellung zugezogen und ich sage nur der Morgen danach...


----------



## locorider (23. Juni 2013)

würde es euch stören wenn ich mitkommen würde. .. lg


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juni 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hört sich jut an. Hoffe, ich bin bis dahin wieder halbwegs fit. Hab mir bei der Mad East ne Rippenprellung zugezogen und ich sage nur der Morgen danach...



Naja, dann wünsche ich Dir, daß Du in den nächsten Tagen weder niesen noch husten musst....

Werde mit ein paar Hallensern am Sa. (28.06.) in Thale sein. Ich habe dort vor, außer mir dem DH-Rad auch mit dem AllMountain die DH-Strecke zu fahren, so als Training für die TrailTrophy im Erzgebirge.
Wäre jemand von Euch dabei? Thale hat den Vorteil, daß man sich einfach mal wieder an Geschwindigkeit gewöhnt, ein paar Kanten von 50 cm zum wegdrücken gibt es dort auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (23. Juni 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Hört sich jut an. Hoffe, ich bin bis dahin wieder halbwegs fit. Hab mir bei der Mad East ne Rippenprellung zugezogen und ich sage nur der Morgen danach...



und trotzdem wieder nen gutes ergebnis 

will nicht die stimmung versauen, aber ich hatte das letztes jahr zweimal und es schränkt gerade in technischem Gelände enorm ein und du hast ne weile was davon. Ibu helfen...allerdings nur bedingt. Gute Besserung!



locorider schrieb:


> würde es euch stören wenn ich mitkommen würde. .. lg



nich fragen..einfach machen


----------



## locorider (23. Juni 2013)

ok.... wo startet ihr immer in wr und welche uhr zeit.... wäre hardtail besser oder ein dh bike fur die strecken


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juni 2013)

Graubiker schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds eng. Habe noch etwas Jetlag von vorgestern. Wenn noch jemand da ist, würde ich 10:30 an der Himmelpforte (Wasserscheide) vorschlagen...



Das war viiiel zu spät...
War eine schöne Runde: Schindelstieg, Baumaßnahmen an bekannter Stelle, neuen, wilden Weg in der Richtung weiter, Abfahrt Stempelsbuche-Bremer Hütte bei inflationärem Wandereraufkommen, Waldfahrt zum Holy und zum Abschluß Bahnparallelweg hoch und dann Elversstein/Steinbergskopf mit allen Schikanen und Flowtrails runter.


----------



## Graubiker (24. Juni 2013)

Die Car-Car Truppe war gestern auch aktiv. Stark verholzte Streckenführung unterhalb der Wolfsklippen, kleine Baumaßnahmen am Secret Trail, Ottofelsen, gebohrter Stein, Bierchen an der Steinernen Renne, kleine Renne runter (jetzt wieder baumfrei!). Car lo war für die Stunts zuständig, ist aber alles gut gegangen.

Für morgen hat sich Frank den Secret Trail gewünscht....
Können wir ja noch demokratisch abstimmen. Freu mich schon.

Grüße von Car sten II


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juni 2013)

Ich würde gern mal die Trailerkundungsaktion am Regenstein durchführen. In den tiefen neuronalen Abgründen hat sich da auch das Abbild eines Trails hinter dem BW-Krankenhaus eingebrannt...Erforschung tut Not!
Eventuell mit Stunts und Fotosession in der Sandhutsche?!


----------



## Nothing85 (24. Juni 2013)

also morgen dann Feierabend Runde um wr? habe 16Uhr Feierabend und könnte Ca. 17Uhr in wr sein. 
Wegen Donnerstag müssten ich nochmal gucken da ich halb fünf einen Zahnarzt Termin habe entweder zeitlich etwas später oder Mittwoch dann ein Thale Runde.


----------



## CarloDiamant (24. Juni 2013)

Für die Regensteinerkundung würde ich mich auch interessieren - blöd ist nur die Anfahrt mit dem Auto zwecks Zeitmanagement, da einige erst ab 19Uhr können. Außerdem mag ich keine Autos!
Also von mir aus auch gern die Runde in/um WR ab Parkplatz Eichberg - freu mich auf die vielen Leute die diesmal mitkommen wollen !
 @locorider : mit ner DH-Bude wirst du wohl kaum nen Berg hochkommen


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juni 2013)

Ich würde mit Christian einfach der Zeit wegen - ich arbeite nun mal bis 18:15 - per Auto nach Blankenburg rüberfahren. Alle anderen können ja ganz locker 18:00 Uhr starten und mit dem Bike rüber - wir treffen uns dann am Parkplatz Regenstein.
Es ist halt ein extrem vielversprechendes Gebiet...


----------



## Graubiker (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo.... ich hoffe, Laute liest mit!
Regenstein find ich gut, da viel Neuland zu entdecken ist. Ich würde aber auch mit dem Radl von WR aus fahren. Im Idealfall sitze ich um 18.15 Uhr im Sattel. 
Am Kohlmarkt geht es los und dann dürfte eine Ankunft um 19 Uhr am Regensteinparkplatz realistisch sein. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht alleine bin. 

Carsten II


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juni 2013)

Graubiker schrieb:


> Hallo.... ich hoffe, Laute liest mit!
> Regenstein find ich gut, da viel Neuland zu entdecken ist. Ich würde aber auch mit dem Radl von WR aus fahren. Im Idealfall sitze ich um 18.15 Uhr im Sattel.
> Am Kohlmarkt geht es los und dann dürfte eine Ankunft um 19 Uhr am Regensteinparkplatz realistisch sein. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht alleine bin.
> 
> Carsten II



Dann ist damit das kollektive Machtwort gesprochen - morgen 19:00 oder minimal später Treffpunkt Parkplatz Regenstein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich würde von Halberstadt aus mit Fahrrad kommen kann das zeitlich bloß nicht wirklich einschätzen.

Wer hätte denn nun Lust Morgen so ab 17Uhr oder Donnerstag ab 18Uhr die Thale Runde zufahren? Gern auch per PN...


----------



## Graubiker (25. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen!
Hier meine Gemütslage: wenn der Regenstein seinem Namen nicht alle Ehre macht und es trocken bleibt, bin ich um 19 Uhr am Parkplatz.
Sollte es pissen, drehe ich im WR-Bereich eine kleine Runde und spare mit die 1,5 Stunden Streckendusche.
Abfahrt, wie gehabt, 18:15. Wie immer der Tip an die Mitstreiter: postiert Euch sichtbar am Kohlmarkt, Commerzbank, dann kann ich Euch bei leichter Verzögerung aus dem Fenster anschreien

Wetterdaumendrücken!

Carsten II


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juni 2013)

Der Regen wird das geringste Problem sein, wenn alle Pfützen zugefroren sind. 

Ich sehe das also ähnlich. Wenns regnet werde ich keine 15 km an- und abreisen. Ansonsten kann ich auch schwer einschätzen wie lange ich brauche und werd vermutlich 17.45 in qlb starten und mir ggf die Wartezeit mit dem Bau einer Eisrutschbahn vertreiben.


----------



## r.lochi (25. Juni 2013)

schneit es etwa im harz??


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juni 2013)

gefühlt schon..ja


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juni 2013)

Ich reiche mal ein paar Fotos von der Sommersonnenwendenbrockenbefahrung nach...


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juni 2013)

jelernt is jelernt...zweites und drittes finde ich großartig


----------



## r.lochi (25. Juni 2013)

geil! ich habs von weitem beobachtet


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Juni 2013)

mal außer dem Protokoll...ich behaupte mal, dass dieses Foto (das zweite) vom Brocken so noch nie gemacht wurde... aber du wirst sicher selber wissen wie wertvoll das Bild ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin vom 10.-11.07. geschäftlich in Langelsheim und werde entweder in Goslar oder Wolfshagen nächtigen. Ich will das Bike mitnehmen und würde gerne nachmittags/abends so ab 17.00 Uhr noch ne Runde drehen.
Wünschenswert wären natürlich anspruchsvollere Trails mit Treppen, Steinen, Serpentinen oder ähnliches. 30km/1000hm steck ich weg.
Kann mir jemand Tipps (vielleicht GPS-Track) geben oder stellt sich mir als Guide zur Verfügung?

Gruß aus dem Pfälzerwald
Optimizer


----------



## fm7775 (25. Juni 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich würde von Halberstadt aus mit Fahrrad kommen kann das zeitlich bloß nicht wirklich einschätzen.
> 
> Wer hätte denn nun Lust Morgen so ab 17Uhr oder Donnerstag ab 18Uhr die Thale Runde zufahren? Gern auch per PN...



plane doch mit komoot.de, schätze ma 1,5h, letztes Jahr bin ich mal von HBS Bahnhof bis Harsleben und dann Richtung Blankenburg, bis Höhe B6 hatte ich 1:55, aber da war noch ein Frühstückskaffee in Harsleben dabei, also sollte in 1,5 machbar sein. Rauf aufs Rad Alte Blankenburger Heerstraße, Langenstein, den Goldbach über HVR folgen und Höhe Brockenstedter Mühle rechts weg, weiter am Goldbach lang, durch den Wald bis Pastorenstein und dann die Alte Heerstraße bis zum Parkplatz an der B81, Richtung Blankenburg führt ein Pfad links neben der Straße, dann bis zum Kreisverkehr und links zum Parkplatz am Regenstein, 16km


würde auch gerne mit kommen, bin aber mit Rennrad in Magdeburg und brauche etwa ne Stunde bis Oschersleben, d.h. 18:00 zu Hause, danach gibt es keine brauchbare Verbindung nach Blankenburg.


----------



## ernmar (25. Juni 2013)

Gibt es Planungen für ein Tour am Wochenende (Sa oder So). Ich würde mich gerne mal einer Gruppe mit anschließen. Alleine fahren ist auf Dauer doof =)


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juni 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin vom 10.-11.07. geschäftlich in Langelsheim und werde entweder in Goslar oder Wolfshagen nächtigen...



Sieht bei mir zeitlich nicht gut aus.



ernmar schrieb:


> Gibt es Planungen für ein Tour am Wochenende (Sa oder So). Ich würde mich gerne mal einer Gruppe mit anschließen. Alleine fahren ist auf Dauer doof =)



Ich fahre am So wieder eine erweiterte Vormittagsrunde.
Schreib bitte mal, was du so fährst/fahren willst.


----------



## ernmar (25. Juni 2013)

Also ich fahre schon öfters im Harz und dann auch viele Trails (die üblichen eben hier im Forum) Eine gute Mischung aus flowig und stellenweise verblockt. Lange extrem verblockte Stellen versuche ich eher zu meiden. Bergauf sind um die 1000hm auch drin, da lasse ich es nur gerne gemütlich angehen, also kein Renntempo.


----------



## Nothing85 (25. Juni 2013)

Bleibts bei 19Uhr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juni 2013)

Denke schon. Regenradar sieht friedlich aus.


----------



## Nothing85 (25. Juni 2013)

Bei uns regnet es grade


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich fahre am So wieder eine erweiterte Vormittagsrunde.


So wie Vorgestern?


----------



## r.lochi (25. Juni 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich fahre am So wieder eine erweiterte Vormittagsrunde.



Ich bin dabei  und hoffe nicht nochmal ein Vorderrad zu brauchen -_-


----------



## ernmar (28. Juni 2013)

Wann soll es denn Sonntag losgehen? Ich brauch ein paar Minuten mehr zum anreisen, komme aus Braunschweig.


----------



## r.lochi (28. Juni 2013)

ich kann sonntag doch nicht mit


----------



## battiwr (30. Juni 2013)

gibt es für die nächste woche schon pläne?


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Juni 2013)

is jemand am Dienstag unterwegs (also Tags über)?

BPW hoch und dann die "Klassiker" nach Lust und Kraft


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Juli 2013)

Da hier mal die Frage aufkam, welche Schoner zur TT Breitenbrunn Pflicht sind: Knie- oder(?) Schienbeinschoner, lange Handschuhe und irgendein Helm! Das war's und es ist amtlich.


----------



## gnss (4. Juli 2013)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich es schaffe mache ich morgen ab ca. 19:00 Uhr eine Feierabendrunde.


----------



## r.lochi (5. Juli 2013)

ist sonntag schon was geplant?


----------



## battiwr (5. Juli 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand unterwegs?



Geplant ist eine kleine Runde. Start Wernigerode Freitag 15:30-16:00 Uhr. Wr-plesse-Ilse-wr.


----------



## esbekaner (6. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin, ist jemand am Sonntag unterwegs? Drei nich ganz so fitte Leuts suchen noch Anschluss. Sonst müssten wir da allein rumeiern


----------



## CarloDiamant (6. Juli 2013)

Wäre morgen dabei - üblicher Treffpunkt - 10Uhr BhF Steinerne Renne würde ich vorschlagen - aber mal schauen was unser official Trailguide sagt


----------



## esbekaner (6. Juli 2013)

wir würden wohl mit Zug kommen.. wie kommt man am güstigsten/unkompliziertesten  zur Steinernen Renne?

schon erledigt  

sind gegen 10 oben


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juli 2013)

Okay, ich bin auch da.

...von mobil mit Tapatalk...


----------



## r.lochi (6. Juli 2013)

10uhr. Bhf st renne. .. Check!


----------



## CarloDiamant (6. Juli 2013)

Kann jemand zum Treffen morgen bitte einen Dämpferpumpe mitbringen? Wäre fein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esbekaner (6. Juli 2013)

is mit an Bord... @ CarloDiamant


----------



## gnss (6. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand eine Anschrift fürs Navi?  Kann man da parken?


----------



## jaamaa (6. Juli 2013)

Ich werde morgen auch da sein. Allerdings möchte ich schon vor 8.00 Uhr los, da ich zeitig wieder weg muß. Außerdem ist mir das ab dem Mittag zu warm .
Falls jemand Schlafstörungen hat, kann er sich gerne zu dieser Uhrzeit anschließen. Schaue nochmal morgen früh rein.


----------



## Ripgid (7. Juli 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen auch da sein. Allerdings möchte ich schon vor 8.00 Uhr los, da ich zeitig wieder weg muß. Außerdem ist mir das ab dem Mittag zu warm .
> Falls jemand Schlafstörungen hat, kann er sich gerne zu dieser Uhrzeit anschließen. Schaue nochmal morgen früh rein.



schade, habs nicht gesehen. wir starten mit einer grösseren gruppe um 11 in BRL.


----------



## esbekaner (7. Juli 2013)

Wir kommen erst 10.26 in Wr an. Die deutsche Bahn is zu blöd mal wieder. Gibt's ne Möglichkeit uns irgendwo dann zu treffen? Evtl Tele per PN.

10.34 ilsenburg oder 10.49 Vienenburg würde der Zug halten


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juli 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> Wir kommen erst 10.26 in Wr an. Die deutsche Bahn is zu blöd mal wieder. Gibt's ne Möglichkeit uns irgendwo dann zu treffen? Evtl Tele per PN.
> 
> 10.34 ilsenburg oder 10.49 Vienenburg würde der Zug halten



Das war leide zu kurzfristig - ist auch generell schwer für uns, später als 10 Uhr loszufahren. Der Nachmittag ist immer für die Familie und ich möchte z.B. immer spätestens 14 Uhr zu Hause sein.

War eine sehr angenehme Runde heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (7. Juli 2013)

7:30 heute in BH gestartet, geile Runde gedreht zur Fahrwerksabstimmung. 
Salzstieg, MD Weg, Frühstück auf Wolfswarte, Butterstieg, Märchenweg.....
Dann hab ich mich auf dem Kaiserweg von einem Ü50 abkochen lassen müssen...krank.....dachte im Alter wird man ruhiger, falsch ).

Falls einer der 4 Jungs das liest, danke fürs mitnehmen zurück nach BH und den mir unbekannten Trails. 

Duke


----------



## esbekaner (7. Juli 2013)

@ Hasifisch

is ja nich so schlimm... Die Bahn wollte heut echt nicht so ... waren dann auch erst gegen elf in WR... haben ne Runde noch drehn können, nächstes Mal klappt es vielleicht besser.

Wart ihr so gegen dreiviertel zwei unterhalb Bhf Steinerne Renne? Dann haben wir euch dort noch gesehn


----------



## r.lochi (7. Juli 2013)

esbekaner schrieb:


> Wart ihr so gegen dreiviertel zwei unterhalb Bhf Steinerne Renne? Dann haben wir euch dort noch gesehn



das könnte passen!

war ne super runde! ich hab dann ja noch ein bisschen dran gehängt. hab aber den einstieg vom trail erst nach ner halben stunde harvester-schneisen gerudere gefunden. aber dann war alles super! ich war schlussendlich (nach dem ich noch in die innenstadt zum essen gefahren bin) 1730 am auto und hab jetzt noch 1,5 stunden in MD dran gehängt 

danke für den tach


----------



## hopsi7 (9. Juli 2013)

Hier mal ein kleiner Hilferuf an die weiteren Breitenbrunn-Mitstreiter aus QLB.

Ich kann leider Thomas (downhillsau) nicht erreichen, auch nich per Tel. ( Urlaub?),  bräuchte aber mal eine Rückinfo zwecks Fahrerei etc.

Weiß jemand vielleicht etwas mehr?


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Juli 2013)

ich hab gesehen, dass thomas gestern abend im IG-Forum Online war...

vor zwei Wochen hatte er was von einer Rippenprellung geschrieben...mehr weiß ich auch nich


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Juli 2013)

Noch ein Hinweis für Eckersprungfahrer

der westliche?? Pionierweg (also vom Skidenkmal runter links) ist für 4 Wochen (keine Ahnung von wann an) gesperrt. Die Harzwasserwerke bauen da. Großartige Informationspolitik - man weiss das nämlich erst nachdem man unten ist und vor einem Schild und Flatterband steht 

Andere Ecke des Harzes:

Das Kalte Tal bei Bad Suderode...dort hat sich (wahrscheinlich beim großen Regen) der KalteTalbach einen neuen Weg gesucht. Im unteren Teil vor dem Felsenkeller ist der ehemalige Weg jetzt der Bachlauf...wenn man da runtergeknolzt kommt, könnte das für den einen oder anderen eine böse Überraschung sein


----------



## downhillsau (9. Juli 2013)

hopsi7 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Hilferuf an die weiteren Breitenbrunn-Mitstreiter aus QLB.
> 
> Ich kann leider Thomas (downhillsau) nicht erreichen, auch nich per Tel. ( Urlaub?),  bräuchte aber mal eine Rückinfo zwecks Fahrerei etc.
> 
> Weiß jemand vielleicht etwas mehr?



Hi Eick,

da ist aber jemand aufgeregt wa? Vollkommen richtig, ich war im Urlaub und da liegt mein Handy immer irgendwo. Ich kläre das nochmal mit dem Fahren und melde mich nachher bei dir. Bis jetzt ist alles so geblieben...leider auch die Rippenprellung. Da hatte Micha wohl Recht. Aber geht so langsam wieder. 
Übrigens hat sich letztens unser Frank D. das Handgelenk gebrochen und kann so nicht mitfahren. Falls noch wer mit zur TT kommen möchte, ist dieser Platz noch frei.


----------



## Happy_User (9. Juli 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis für Eckersprungfahrer
> 
> der westliche?? Pionierweg (also vom Skidenkmal runter links) ist für 4 Wochen (keine Ahnung von wann an) gesperrt. Die Harzwasserwerke bauen da. Großartige Informationspolitik - man weiss das nämlich erst nachdem man unten ist und vor einem Schild und Flatterband steht


Über die Logik, das Schild ohne Datum aufzustellen, habe ich auch schon gelacht. Gesehen habe ich das am Ausgang zur Staumauer schon am 30.06. Letzten Sonntag konnte ich von der anderen Seeseite einen Haufen Zweibeiner mit Rucksack sehen, die den Weg trotzdem benutzt haben. Schild stand immer noch. 

Vielleicht nur unter der Woche ein Problem, weil dann gearbeitet wird. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Juli 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis für Eckersprungfahrer
> 
> der westliche?? Pionierweg (also vom Skidenkmal runter links) ist für 4 Wochen (keine Ahnung von wann an) gesperrt. Die Harzwasserwerke bauen da. Großartige Informationspolitik - man weiss das nämlich erst nachdem man unten ist und vor einem Schild und Flatterband steht
> 
> ...



Hey Micha!
Danke für die Infos, das ersparrt mit eine herbe Enttäuschung! Wollte am Do den Pionierweg mitnehmen. Schade, wo der so fetzt

Aber gibt ja noch den ein oder anderen Trail im Harz.


----------



## Nothing85 (9. Juli 2013)

Êtwas off Topic...habe grade im Tv bei VOX die Vorschau für Spiegel TV um 20:15Uhr am Samstag gesehen. Thema "Grenzgänger...." halt irgendwas mit Extremsport. Unteranderem war Ludwig Jäger zusehen ein Dirt Profi aus Halberstadt. Vielleicht interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen....so jetzt weiter im Geschehen....fahre morgen die Thale Runde nach Feierabend...Start entweder QLB oder Thale je nachdem wie stressig es auf Arbeit war....zeitlich so zwischen 17-17:30Uhr.
Wer mit kommen möchte ist gern gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (9. Juli 2013)

Am Pionierweg war ich letzten Freitag abend, die haben den Forstweg aufgerissen und verlegen irgendetwas, man konnte mehr oder weniger problemlos daran vorbei.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Juli 2013)

Moin! 
Naja wenn ich morgen früh dort lang fahr, könnte ich unter umständen auf Arbeiter treffen. Hab zwar nen Helm auf aber ob der gegen Flachschaufel und Spitzhacke schützt ist fraglich
Lieber wähl ich eine Alternativeroute.


----------



## duke209 (10. Juli 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> fahre morgen die Thale Runde nach Feierabend...Start entweder QLB oder Thale je nachdem wie stressig es auf Arbeit war....zeitlich so zwischen 17-17:30Uhr.
> Wer mit kommen möchte ist gern gesehen



Moin,

welche fährst du ? Die die dir letztens am Ende nicht genug Flow hatte 
Viel Spass.

Für weniger Action am Ende, dafür aber mit mehr Flow & Speed kannst so auch fahren:
http://www.komoot.de/tour/534284 
(für dich wäre dann der Beginn bis Hexenplateau interessant, da ich diese Tour vom Elternhaus gestarte bin und Endpunkt dann Parkplatz Bodetal war; musst also umdenken)

Also von Treseburg (diesmal schiebst du nicht den Weissen Hirsch hoch, sondern nimmst die Auffahrt 200m Lupbode-Aufwärts  ) zum Hexen-Plateau und dann rüber am Peterstichel (endweder über Dambachdenkmal oder wie in der Karte gerade durch aber nur bis zur "Lange Line"!! . Diese dann fahren bis du wieder an der Strasse bist/Kreuzung Ausfahrt Hexe, dort rechts den Trail rein zum Peterstichel - gibt die Karte nicht her den Trail). Dann direkt am See lang und rüber Richtung Georgshöhe und dann den "verbotenen Weg/ Steilen Trail" runter. Dieser beginnt vor dem Bachlauf Richtung Glockenstein an einem lichten Platz - erkennst du. 
Mit Speed & Flow runter bis Wegepunkt 2.  (oben eng mit Steine/Holzbrücke/Feuchtbiotop, später steiniger alter Forstweg mit Anlieger)
Dort entweder links zum Seerosenteich und weiter nach Thale oder noch 300m weiter runter bis zur Bachbrücke. 
(Man kann auch rechts fahren und später links nach Thale abbiegen. Der Weg dann runter zur Bachbrücke war früher wurzlig/steinig und machte mit Speed richtig Spass (sogar mit einem harten 92er Klein Attitude) aber der ist jetzt begradigt worden.)
Am Waldrand angekommen oben entlang Richtung Bodetal/Parkplatz oder eben nach HBS.


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Beschreibung!
Bin im Moment noch auf Arbeit und kann mir deine Strecke nicht angucken nachher wird das auch sehr knapp. Werde wohl einfach nicht am Tierpark runter sondern beim Theater die Wege sind ja ganz geil. Deine Beschreibung hört sich auch gut an bezweifle aber, das ich das alles finde. Fahre ja auch nur nach Karte oder so wie ich es halt kenne. Vielleicht passt es ja mal zeitlich dann fahren wir das mal zusammen;-)


----------



## duke209 (10. Juli 2013)

Na dann mach einfach heute so wie geplant, aber erspar dir die Schiebeaktion zum Weißen Hirsch. Fahr nach der kleine Stahlbrücke in Treseburg unten rechts lang, nicht gerade steil hoch. Dann biste du auf dem Lupbodetrail. Diesen dann paar Meter folgen, irgendwann gehts links hoch. Kommst dann oben an der Sitzecke raus. Lässt sich fahren, wenn auch steil, oder eben besser schwieben bei deiner schweren Kiste 

Und den Weg vom Hexentanzplatz zum Peterstichel und den verbotenen Weg runter kann ich dir nochmal richtig zeigen auf Karte. Poste ich dann mal hier.

Mitfahren hät ich richtig Bock, nur leider 130km zu weit weg unter der Woche. 

PS: auf dem Trail nach Treseburg wieder auf den Felsen achten der mittig im Weg liegt kurz vor der Bachquerung


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Juli 2013)

Bei meiner schweren Kiste
Die hat jetzt erstmal 1,4kg abgespeckt weil ich die HammerSchmidt Fr gegen eine xo kurbel mit 30iger kettenblatt getauscht habe...wollte demnächst auch mal Fotos machen.


----------



## jaamaa (10. Juli 2013)

1,4kg!  Cool...  dann wiegt so ne XO Kurbel nur ca.  200g? Brauch ich auch  

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juli 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> 1,4kg!  Cool...  dann wiegt so ne XO Kurbel nur ca.  200g? Brauch ich auch ...



 Die HS FR dürfte so bei 1,8kg real liegen (inkl. Lager und trigger), die X0 so bei 750-800g.
Aber ich habe bei mir selbst mit Tränen in den Augen auf die HS verzichtet, zwei Pfund sind zwei Pfund...


----------



## jaamaa (10. Juli 2013)

Egal was es wiegt, die HS bleibt. Gibt so mehr Muckis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (10. Juli 2013)

Ne ne meine Hammerschmidt plus Trigger etc. lag bei knapp über 2kg habe von der Waage auch Fotos gemacht weil ich das alles zusammen rechnen wollte und letzten endes kam eine Differenz von 1,4kg raus.
Fotos kann ich gerne liefern;-)


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juli 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ne ne meine Hammerschmidt plus Trigger etc. lag bei knapp über 2kg...




Meine AM hatte mit Trigger keine 1,8kg...krass!


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich hab doch die Freeride Version gehabt

so hier der Vergleich...






Also meine jetztige Übersetzung 1x9 (vorn 30T, hinten 11-34) war für die Feierabendrunde völlig ausreichend das was ich nicht hochfahren konnte schaffe ich auch nicht mit einer anderen Übersetzung also mir taugt es erstmal. Was mich noch etwas stört ist, das die Kette einmal runter war. Vielleicht muss ich die Kette noch mal ein Stück kürzen...mal gucken.


----------



## jaamaa (10. Juli 2013)

Was wiegt dein Torque (Gr. L?) jetzt?


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Juli 2013)

Ist größe M und das genaue Gewicht kann ich dir morgen sagen habe dafür aber auch nur eine digitale Personenwaage.
Das einzige Sackschwere wäre der LRS, der wird aber erstmal bleiben vorher werden Bremsen getauscht.


----------



## duke209 (11. Juli 2013)

Haha Bilder oben am Weissen Hirsch geschossen  also hast dich doch teils hochgequält 

Schönes Bike mit den schwarzen Tauchrohren  (hab ich auch seit Samstag  )

Bzgl. Bremsen kann ich dir echt die neue XT Bremse 203/180 mit IceTec Scheiben & Belägen empfehlen. Bin damit super zufrieden, angefangen vom Bremsverhalten/Einstellbarkeit/1-Finger-Hebel/Preis-Leistung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (11. Juli 2013)

Ja habe hoch geschoben ging ja dann doch recht fix

Ja bei den Bremsen weiß ich noch nicht so ganz...eigentlich liebäugle ich mit dem Xo Trail damit es halt einheitlichen ist aber preislich schlagen die ganzschön zu buche. Für Shimano gibt es sicher auch irgendwelche Matchmaker um die mit Sram Triggern zu verbinden oder? Möchte mein Cockpit nur ungern verbauen.


----------



## duke209 (11. Juli 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Für Shimano gibt es sicher auch irgendwelche Matchmaker um die mit Sram Triggern zu verbinden oder? Möchte mein Cockpit nur ungern verbauen.



Wirds ne Lösung für geben


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juli 2013)

Bei mir sind die SLX ein mehr als würdiger Ersatz für die alte Code. Und das bei dem Preis...
Würde mir über Elixiere im Moment keine Gedanken machen, da muss AVID erstmal massiv Hausaufgaben erledigen.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juli 2013)

Ach ja, jetzt komme ich langsam in den Übergang von Besorgnis zu nackter Panik...
Wer verdammt noch mal nimmt denn nun die Fahne mit zum Rabenberg?!?


----------



## Deleted 58074 (11. Juli 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> ... Für Shimano gibt es sicher auch irgendwelche Matchmaker um die mit Sram Triggern zu verbinden oder? Möchte mein Cockpit nur ungern verbauen.



sollte funktionieren: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35702_Mismatch-Adapter-.html


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Juli 2013)

Sowas lassen die sicht gut bezahlen...stolzer Preis!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. Juli 2013)

Haudi!! 
Die Shimano Bremsen sind echt ein Traum.
Leider ist am neuen Bike ne Elixir 9 verbaut. Macht ab und zu komische Geräusche aber Standfest ohne Ende.
Aber mal was anderes, wart ihr schonmal bei den Schnarcherklippen? Das ist ja da mal voll geil. Trails und geniale Natur.
Der Wurmberg an sich entpuppte sich schon  als schickes Revier auch ohne Bikeparkbenutzung.


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Juli 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Haudi!!
> Die Shimano Bremsen sind echt ein Traum.
> Leider ist am neuen Bike ne Elixir 9 verbaut. Macht ab und zu komische Geräusche aber Standfest ohne Ende.
> Aber mal was anderes, wart ihr schonmal bei den Schnarcherklippen? Das ist ja da mal voll geil. Trails und geniale Natur.
> Der Wurmberg an sich entpuppte sich schon  als schickes Revier auch ohne Bikeparkbenutzung.



Schnarcherklippen werden m.E. komplett unterschätzt. Sehr schön dort und man kann die Trails dort auch sehr schön in eine Tour im Ostharz und oder Westharz mit einbinden


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. Juli 2013)

Jo das stimmt. Wären da nicht Stempelstellen ( ja ich oute mich) wär ich da nie hin gekommen. Wie ich da ne Tour draus mache muss ich mir auf der Karte nochmal anschauen. Den Trail Richtung Schierke welcher der Hammer ist bin ich leider hoch. 
Aber der zuvor gefahrene Pfarrstieg entschädigt dafür


----------



## micha.qlb (11. Juli 2013)

Man kann "rechts" also am Barenberg hoch Richtung Wurmberg  und dann Wurmbergstieg, Schnarcherklippen

Oder

"links" auf der rechten Seite der Bode bis Elend und dann wieder Richtung Wurmberg...kommste auch hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. Juli 2013)

Am Ausichtpunkt Barenberg war ich auch. Der Hinweis auf nen Schild:  steiler Abstieg stimmt in der Tat Schön gespickt mit Wurzeln

Das andere schöne, da ist nüscht los und man kann sich ungestört austoben.


----------



## duke209 (11. Juli 2013)

Frage, plant jemand Sonntag später Vormittag/Nachmittag irgendwo Ostharz etwas? 

Muss grds. zunachst nach Thale und auf Grund der Wetterlage für So. werd ich wohl eher noch ne Bikerunde reinschieben anstatt spritvernichtend zu Kukki´s Erbsensuppe zu blubbern. 

(Unter Vorbehalt, der Lütte hier is gerade kränklich )


----------



## jaamaa (11. Juli 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ... Kukki´s Erbsensuppe



OOOOAAAHHH... legga. Da muß ich auch mal wieder hin


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Juli 2013)

Ich werde Samstag eine Runde drehen wahrscheinlich nochmal um Thale rum wollte aber vielleicht zur Abwechslung den weissen Hirsch runter anstatt hoch fahren.


----------



## downhillsau (11. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ach ja, jetzt komme ich langsam in den Übergang von Besorgnis zu nackter Panik...
> Wer verdammt noch mal nimmt denn nun die Fahne mit zum Rabenberg?!?



Wir fahren zwar erst am Sa morgen hin, aber wenn du sie Eick mitgibst, kommst sie dort auch an.


----------



## r.lochi (12. Juli 2013)

servus,

hätte morgen (freitag) wer zeit und böcke zu fahren? so ab 1500?

gruß richi


----------



## Plextor (13. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin, bin gerade hier im Harz im Urlaub (Osterwieck), und Lust auf eine entspannte Tour.
Bin ja Flachländer von der Nordsee, und muss mich mit den Bergen auch erst anfreunden.

Eventuell sind hier Leute die sich auskennen, und ab 16.07 Dienstag eine Tour drehen möchten?

Auto für die Fahrt zum Trail ist vorhanden, könnte auch noch ein Bike samt Fahrer mitnehmen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## AlexR (13. Juli 2013)

Ich werde morgen eine größere Runde drehen (WR, Bielsteinchaussee, Pfarrstieg, Wurmberg,  teilw. Höllenstieg, Hohnekamm, WR). Bin allerdings vom Zug abhängig. Start 9:17 Uhr am BHF WR oder 20 Min später an der Steinernen Renne.


----------



## duke209 (15. Juli 2013)

Moin,

wenn es mal nicht Oberharz und nicht S2-3 lastig sein soll, dafür mit ordentlich Höhenmeter, dann hier mal meine gefahrene Runde vom Sonntag mit Start & Ziel in Thale. Landschaftlich schön, uphilllastig, kaum Wanderer, gut für Körper & Seele und das Bike kann mal durchatmen, da es nicht nur felsige Trails bewältigen muss 

http://www.komoot.de/tour/1248814

Bei KM 33,6 wollte/würde ich nach links fahren zur "Wildsteinwiese", dann den Trail nach Treseburg runter, den ich dann nur zur Hälfte nehmen konnte. (meine gps-karte ging nicht während der Tour, Abzweig verpasst/übersehn)

Getragen werden muss nur bei KM 5,6 den Bergmannsstieg hoch (ca. 200m)  den ich nur zur Hälfte geschafft hab. Runter wäre er nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (15. Juli 2013)

habe ich mir schon vorgemerkt


----------



## r.lochi (15. Juli 2013)

wo gibt´s überall S3 Stellen (und schwerer)?


----------



## micha.qlb (15. Juli 2013)

geht noch gut zu erweitern in dem du vom Peterstichel Richtung Friedichsbrunn schwenkst und dann das "Kalte Tal" bis Suderode fährst. Von dort rüber zur Kurklinik. Runter zur Calciumquelle und in Stecklenberg dann den Lückschluss zum Wurmbachtal...evtl den fluffigen Trail entlang des Wurmbachtals noch mitnehmen und die paar Meter nochmal hochkurbeln 


Ich sehe gerade, dass du anders rum gefahren bist ...dann ergibt obiges keinen wirklichen Sinn. Außer derTrail entlang des Wurmbaches


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. Juli 2013)

Da hät ich auch ein Tipp wenn's mal einfach nur ums Fahrrad fahren und Natur geht
Das Grabensystem rund um Clausthal-Zellerfeld ist ein Traum.
Tierisch viele Seen, schöner Waldboden und Bergbaukulisse.

In Thale war ich dieses Jahr noch garnicht. Eine Schande wie ich find


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juli 2013)

Fährt morgen (Abend) jemand? Hab Urlaub und Wetter soll ja grandios werden.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Fährt morgen (Abend) jemand? Hab Urlaub und Wetter soll ja grandios werden.



Ja, siehe IG Harz Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (15. Juli 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> wo gibt´s überall S3 Stellen (und schwerer)?



Schau mal hier:
http://www.4umaps.eu/details-mountain-bike-hike-bicycle-map.htm

Mit der Hiking Scale "sac" und der der MTB Scale "mtb" kann man Locations suchen/einplanen. Wobei nicht alle roten Trails eine Bezeichnung haben...

EDIT: die "mtb 4" ist aber nicht mit S4 gleichzusetzen.


----------



## r.lochi (15. Juli 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> http://www.4umaps.eu/details-mountain-bike-hike-bicycle-map.htm
> 
> Mit der Hiking Scale "sac" und der der MTB Scale "mtb" kann man Locations suchen/einplanen. Wobei nicht alle roten Trails eine Bezeichnung haben...
> ...



ich werde mich damit mal beschäftigen! danke!


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juli 2013)

Hi Richie,

die STS ist im Harz ein wenig schwerer einzuordnen, das sie eigentlich eher für alpines Gelände ausgelegt ist. Trotzdem kommt man mit ihr schon ganz gut klar.
Wichtig ist: S3 bedeutet nicht "mittlerer Schwierigkeitsgrad", sondern ist schon technisch sehr anspruchsvoll - das bringen viele durcheinander.
Beispiele: den Beerenstieg kann man fast komplett als S1-S2 fahren, wenn man das will. Fährt man nur in der Rinne, hat er S2-S3. Der Einstieg oben ist auch S3.
Das Stück Steinerne Renne vor der Brücke zum Gasthaus ist S3 mit S4-Ausgang (Treppe vor der Brücke), also schon richtig knackig und nur von prozentual wenigen Leuten befahrbar.

Rahmen schon da?


----------



## r.lochi (15. Juli 2013)

dank dir  also meine frage anders: wo gibts noch überall knackige stellen 

nein er ist scheinbar ein tag bevor ich bestellen wollte nicht mehr verfügbar gewesen :-(


----------



## duke209 (15. Juli 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> dank dir  also meine frage anders: wo gibts noch überall knackige stellen



Dann schau dir in einer ruhigen Minute die Karte an, zoome ein bisschen rum (da wo du fährst oder generell auch fahren würdest) dann kriegst du das raus (annähernd, wie Garrit richtigerweise ergänzte). 

Wollte letztens hier auch die Frage stelle, wo es S3-S4 Stellen auf Trails gibt und ob man die mal alle hier auflisten könnte, erspart sich aber durch bisschen "Eigenrecherche"


----------



## Nothing85 (15. Juli 2013)

Wie sind denn die beiden Stellen auf dem Magdeburger Weg einzuordnen? Sicher S3 oder?


----------



## timtim (15. Juli 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> dank dir  also meine frage anders: wo gibts noch überall knackige stellen
> (



zB. Die Achtermanntreppe ,ist schon recht fies ,in meiner Erinnerung 
Hinter dem Ottofelsen gibt es auch eine ziemlich interessante Möglichkeit


----------



## r.lochi (15. Juli 2013)

timtim schrieb:


> zB. Die Achtermanntreppe ,ist schon recht fies ,in meiner Erinnerung
> Hinter dem Ottofelsen gibt es auch eine ziemlich interessante Möglichkeit



achtermann hab ich schon probiert. wir demnächst mal zusammengesetzt 
wo genau meinst du am otto?


----------



## timtim (16. Juli 2013)

vom K.haus kommend rechts am O.felsen vorbei ...mündet dann ziemlich bald auf dem Weg Richtung Renne....


----------



## duke209 (17. Juli 2013)

timtim schrieb:


> vom K.haus kommend rechts am O.felsen vorbei ...mündet dann ziemlich bald auf dem Weg Richtung Renne....



du meinst die Stufe durch die beiden Felsen hindurch und anschließend gehts glaube hart rechts rum..

PS: Bei der Wartung meines Hinterbaus hats mir ne Titanschraube zerrissen. Freitag fängt der Urlaub an und die Kiste muss wohl zunächst hängen bleiben  ... statt dessen werd ich wohl mal mein Hardtail am Samstag von Thale aus um die Rappbodetalsperre scheuchen, mir grauelts jetzt schon  . Aber zumindest hats jetzt die Rev 426 des 301 bekommen, was etwas Komfort bedeuten wird. Werd von Tour berichten  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (17. Juli 2013)

tut´s nicht übergangsweise ein Ersatz aus dem Schraubenkasten...ober bringt das zuviel Hecklast?


----------



## duke209 (17. Juli 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> tut´s nicht übergangsweise ein Ersatz aus dem Schraubenkasten...ober bringt das zuviel Hecklast?



 Titan is Serie, mit auch Latte. Solch eine Schraube gibts jedoch ned im Schraubenkassen...schon alles probiert. UPS ist aber unterwegs  könnte doch klappen, dass ich nicht mit dem untergewichtigen fahren muss


----------



## micha.qlb (19. Juli 2013)

Findet am SO wieder eine "bis maximal 14 Uhr Runde" statt? ich tät mich dann gern mit einklinken wollen.


----------



## r.lochi (19. Juli 2013)

ich wäre dabei. gerrit ist wahrscheinlich verhindert (wie ich gehört habe)


----------



## Nothing85 (19. Juli 2013)

Ich werde morgen nach dem Mittag mit einem Kumpel eine größere Runde drehen. Weiß nur noch nicht was...vielleicht Wurmberg und Beerenstieg mal gucken....
hat jemand andere Vorschläge???


----------



## duke209 (19. Juli 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen nach dem Mittag mit einem Kumpel eine größere Runde drehen. Weiß nur noch nicht was...vielleicht Wurmberg und Beerenstieg mal gucken....
> hat jemand andere Vorschläge???



war ne geile Tour:
http://www.komoot.de/tour/1106281 siehe auch Hinweise unter Notiz....

werd morgen auch los, aber nur kleine Runde....vor der Familyfeier mal für 4 Stunden ausklinken und um Altenbrak/Treseburg riden..und mit Fully


----------



## r.lochi (19. Juli 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen nach dem Mittag mit einem Kumpel eine größere Runde drehen. Weiß nur noch nicht was...vielleicht Wurmberg und Beerenstieg mal gucken....
> hat jemand andere Vorschläge???



Hast du schon einen näheren Zeitplan und Startpunkt?


----------



## r.lochi (20. Juli 2013)

Heute 1500 Parkplatz Hochschule in Wernigerode.


----------



## Birotarier (20. Juli 2013)

Spontaner Entschluss:  Morgen 10.00 Parkplatz Steinerne Renne. Vielleicht zum Wurmberg und über die irgendwelche der üblichen trails zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (22. Juli 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30006

am beerenstieg


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juli 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30006
> 
> am beerenstieg


----------



## r.lochi (26. Juli 2013)

Heute jemand Lust zu fahren?  So ab 16-17uhr? Bin für Touren Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> Heute jemand Lust zu fahren?  So ab 16-17uhr? Bin für Touren Vorschläge offen.



Ich drehe heute Abend eine kleine Runde, so ab 19:00 Uhr. Gegen einen früheren Start sprechen das Wetter und...ach ja, die Arbeit....


----------



## r.lochi (26. Juli 2013)

Dann ja aber schon mit Beleuchtung?


----------



## duke209 (28. Juli 2013)

Moin,

Freitag Abend ne schöne Runde gedreht um Thale/Treseburg. Werd die letztens hier gepostet "Feierabendrunde" mal mit einer Variante II aufzeichnen und hier auch einstellen. Impression:







Samstag dann 8.15 im Ilsetal gestartet - herrlich nach dem Regen Freitag Nacht - und über das Schlüsital hoch zur Großen Zetternklippe, weiter zum Höllenstieg. Bis dahin keine Seele gesehn/getroffen  .
Dann passierte es - der Höllenstieg aufgrund der Feuchtigkeit grenzwertig. Im untersten Abschnitt dann leichter Sturz zur Seite wegen feuchter Wurzel. Heftig mit Ellenmbogen auf Stein....alles gut dank Schützer. 
Auf den nächsten Mertern merkte ich sofort die Blockade im Kopp. 
Dann an der letzten Schlüsselstelle angekommen, blieb ich in der Rinne (warum ich nicht nach links oberhalb ausgewichen bin  ) und es kam wie es kommen musste.......2m Flug nach vorn, mit Ellenbogen / Knien im Bett gelandet, dass 301 flog oben drüber, rammt noch meinen Wirsing und dann lagen wir beide "in the middle of nowhere" . 

Knie trotz Schoner geprellt und mein Daumen schien gebrochen.

Hab kurz den Stieg zusammengebrüllt, dann "schnellsten" die restlichen Meter runter und über Molkenhausstern zurück zur Ilse und "Kühlungsbad" genommen und zum Auto. Zum Glück mit Automatik war die Heimfahrt einhändig machbar.

*Mein Appell:*an alle, die mitlesen und sich "anstecken" lassen die hier oft in Touren eingebauten Highlight-Trails mal zu fahren:*

Ohne zusätzliche Schutzausrüstung für Knie & Ellenbogen kann ein Sturz auf solchen Trails sehr böse enden!! Egal ob allein oder mit anderen unterwegs. Darüber sollte sich jeder im Klaren sein!!*

Hier die Stelle...ist weit steiler als auf Bild erkennbar:





Mein Cockpit vom Bike sieht misserable aus. Alles, angefangen vom Vector, über Bremshebelbefestigung bis hin zum Reverb Shifter, haben Spuren... 
Und mein Daumen & Knie brauchen länger Auszeit... 

Gruß
Danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (28. Juli 2013)

Gute Besserung...

Das Foto sieht in der Tat eigentlich recht harmlos aus...aber hab mich schon bei manchen Sachen erschrocken die ich zuvor auf Fotos oder im Video gesehen habe.

Wer mag mal ne späte Abendrunde drehen diese Woche...?


----------



## Ripgid (28. Juli 2013)

harmlos? einmal mit dem kopf auf einen der spitzen, abgebrochenen äste und du kannst deine nahrung demnächst durch ne neue öffnung schieben.. da hilft auch kein fullface mit goggle.. das ding sucht sich seinen weg.. 

ride on!


----------



## tobone (28. Juli 2013)

Ui. Dann mal gute Besserung.
Hab mal ne Frage. Zweigt der Höllenstieg da vom Glashüttenweg rechts ab wo es links Richtung steinerne Renne geht, und wo endet er, in Schierke?
Ich starte meist von Bad Harzburg. Falls man dann in Schierke landet habt ihr ne gute Route relativ kurze für den Rückweg außer Brockenstraße?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## duke209 (29. Juli 2013)

tobone schrieb:


> Ui. Dann mal gute Besserung.
> Hab mal ne Frage. Zweigt der Höllenstieg da vom Glashüttenweg rechts ab wo es links Richtung steinerne Renne geht, und wo endet er, in Schierke?
> Ich starte meist von Bad Harzburg. Falls man dann in Schierke landet habt ihr ne gute Route relativ kurze für den Rückweg außer Brockenstraße?
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



Schau mal hier. http://www.komoot.de/tour/1106281
Punkt 8 ist die "Wernigeröder Skihütte/Schutzhütte". 
Von dort den Glashüttenweg bis es links weggeht. 
Oder wenn man über die Zetternklippen kommt, den oberen (teils nicht fahrbaren Trail) an den "Brockenkindern" vorbei. Kommt man quasi genau am Einstieg raus. 
Passiert ist es Samstag aber auf dem unteren Stück, also Pkt. 11 weiter runter.


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Juli 2013)

gute Besserung @_duke209_...allein unterwegs kann mitunter echt gefährlich sein und man ist lange nicht so sicher auf dem Bike (finde ich)

Ich war am Wochenende in und um Hohegeiß/Zorge unterwegs. Landschaftlich sehr schön..mountainbiketechnisch ein Disaster. Ich habe nun auf der Karte schon echt Wanderpfade?? rausgesucht. Also entweder war ich wieder mal zu Blöd den einen oder anderen vernünftigen Trail zu finden oder aber man wandert dort aussschließlich auf Waldautobahnen. Unsere Freunde von der VB Arena (wertungsfrei) haben dort auch ein paar Schilder aufgestellt. Einem Weg (Name= Wurzelstieg) bin ich gefolgt. Es war weder ein Stieg noch waren da Wurzeln...

Die Berghänge dort sind prädistiniert für Trails...wer da mal Ambitionen zum Bauen hat und die Erlaubnis bekommt, wird ein Mekka erschaffen.

Na Jedenfalls habe ich mich bei 30 Grad im Waldschatten Autobahnen hoch und runtergequält...nerv

Fazit: lohnt sich nicht!


----------



## jaamaa (29. Juli 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...allein unterwegs kann mitunter echt gefährlich sein und man ist lange nicht so sicher auf dem Bike (*finde ich*)



... ich auch! 

Sollte man auch vermeiden. Ich bekomme auch immer Ärger wenn ich früh morgens allein im Harz unterwegs bin. Also besser immer verabreden


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juli 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Cockpit vom Bike sieht misserable aus. Alles, angefangen vom Vector, über Bremshebelbefestigung bis hin zum Reverb Shifter, haben Spuren...
> Und mein Daumen & Knie brauchen länger Auszeit...
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, du kommst schnell wieder aufs bike...



Nothing85 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung...
> 
> Das Foto sieht in der Tat eigentlich recht harmlos aus...aber hab mich schon bei manchen Sachen erschrocken die ich zuvor auf Fotos oder im Video gesehen habe.
> 
> Wer mag mal ne späte Abendrunde drehen diese Woche...?



An dieser Rinne habe ich letztes Jahr auf den ersten Fahrten nach dem auskurierten Handgelenksbruch auch gescheut, ist schon sehr rumpelig und hakelig.

Morgen 19:00 Uhr Feierabendrunde, mehr dazu im IG Harz Forum!


----------



## duke209 (29. Juli 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ... ich auch!
> 
> Sollte man auch vermeiden. Ich bekomme auch immer Ärger wenn ich früh morgens allein im Harz unterwegs bin. Also besser immer verabreden



Krieg ich auch zu hören. 
Ändert aber nix daran, dass bei den hier diskutieren Trails aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht nur mit Helm gefahren werden sollte!!

Der Ansporn Begleitern gegenüber kann aber auch zur Überschätzung führen. 
Heißt also nicht unbedingt das man sicherer fährt. Im Falle eines Falles natürlich besser wenn man nicht allein ist.


----------



## Nothing85 (29. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Morgen 19:00 Uhr Feierabendrunde, mehr dazu im IG Harz Forum!



Warum macht man das nicht einfach wieder hier???


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juli 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Warum macht man das nicht einfach wieder hier???



Egoismus... 
Die Feierabendrunden müssen auf Grund der begrenzten Zeit im kleinen Rahmen bleiben...im IG Harz Forum ist es etwas "heimlicher".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (2. August 2013)

Fährt am Sonntag jemand?


----------



## Hasifisch (2. August 2013)

Ich fahre, weiß aber noch nicht was...


----------



## verano (3. August 2013)

Kurze Anekdote... Ich bin am Donnerstag auf dem Beerenstieg unterwegs gewesen. Im unteren Teil finden / fanden Waldarbeiten statt. Teilweise wurde dazu großes und schweres Gerät aufgebaut, welches man mittels Drahtseil an Bäumen fixierte. Eines dieser Drahtseile war auf Kniehöhe quer über den Weg gespannt. Keine Vorwarnung oder dergleichen... spitzen Sache! Für Fußgänger sicherlich weniger ein Problem. Als Biker fand ich das extrem schei*e.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## duke209 (3. August 2013)

Mit etwas Nachhilfe würdest du in den US ein paar Bikes erklangen können. 
Hier würdest du einen Verweis auf die Wegesperrungen bekommen....
Hoffe konntest schlimmeres vermeiden. 

Duke
...der nicht biken kann, aber oben ohne gleich im Ostharz etwas cruisen wird.


----------



## verano (3. August 2013)

Nix passiert, musste allerdings heftig den Anker auswerfen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hasifisch (4. August 2013)

Seeehr schöne Tour heute!
genau wie letzten Sonntag wieder nichts los im Harz - Wanderer und Biker unterwegs an zwei Händen abzuzählen. Warum auch immer, Wetter war grandios zum Fahren.

H-stieg Pups-trocken wie selten, lässt sich mit sehr viel Flow bis unten fahren. 
Alexanderstieg ebenfalls mit viel Schwung durch. Und zum Abschluss noch den Holy.
So darf ein Sonntagvormittag laufen...


----------



## downhillsau (4. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Seeehr schöne Tour heute!
> genau wie letzten Sonntag wieder nichts los im Harz - Wanderer und Biker unterwegs an zwei Händen abzuzählen. Warum auch immer, Wetter war grandios zum Fahren.
> 
> H-stieg Pups-trocken wie selten, lässt sich mit sehr viel Flow bis unten fahren.
> ...



Seit ihr nach dem A-stieg gerade den  trail (gibts dafür schon nen Namen?) zum Holy gefahren? Den find ich super und er liegt perfekt inner Runde.
Wir sind heute P-stieg, B-stieg und vE-stieg gefahren Und auch dort kaum jemand unterwegs. Übrigens ist der M-stieg vorübergehend auch für Wanderer gesperrt. Mal sehen, wann dann dort die Stege erneuert werden. Oder ob überhaupt. Und alles wegen den Bikern so!


----------



## micha.qlb (4. August 2013)

ich war im B-tal ^^  

Auch super trocken. Ich hab alle Leute getroffen die ihr nich getroffen habt. Meine neue Entschuldigung gleich nach einem fröhlichen Hallöchen.."sorry klingel vergessen"

Egal was man sagt oder macht es gibt nur drei arten von Reaktionen ... freundlich zurück grüßen, blöde glotzen, erschrecken obwohl man aus 20m entfernung schon gesichtet wurde


----------



## Hasifisch (4. August 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ...
> Wir sind heute P-stieg, B-stieg und vE-stieg gefahren Und auch dort kaum jemand unterwegs. Übrigens ist der M-stieg vorübergehend auch für Wanderer gesperrt. ..



Wir sollten den Stiegen Nummern geben... 
Kannst du die Waldarbeiten am B-Stieg bestätigen? Oder geht es nur um den letzten Querweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (4. August 2013)

Nabend allerseits,
war zwar nur bedingt im Großraum WR aber heute hatten wir auf Tour echt netten Kontakt mit den Wanderern! Die haben das überwiegend als Kino gesehen  da wollt Ihr hoch und da runter 
Gruß BT


----------



## downhillsau (4. August 2013)

Das ist doch ne gute Idee. Der 5-Minuten-trail hat schon mal die 5.
Am Beerenstieg holen sie gut Holz raus. Dort lagen vor der letzten Wegquerung ein paar kleinere Bäume und Äste...nun nicht mehr. Dafür noch das ungünstig gespannte Seil. Hatte grad keinen großen Seitenschneider mit. Das hätten die auch besser lösen können = erstbester Baum neben dem Weg.


----------



## pingpong83 (5. August 2013)

Hey leute!

Das hört sich alles sehr an bei euch!
Ich bin auch immer auf der suche nach guten Trails und leuten....
Ich komme aus GS, wäre für mich nich wiklich weit.

würde mich über eine Einladung freuen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. August 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich war im B-tal ^^
> 
> Auch super trocken. Ich hab alle Leute getroffen die ihr nich getroffen habt. Meine neue Entschuldigung gleich nach einem fröhlichen Hallöchen.."sorry klingel vergessen"
> 
> Egal was man sagt oder macht es gibt nur drei arten von Reaktionen ... freundlich zurück grüßen, blöde glotzen, erschrecken obwohl man aus 20m entfernung schon gesichtet wurde



Wir (meine Gemahlin und ich) waren gestern auch dort unterwegs, allerdings zu Fuß. Leider konnte ich keinen Radfahrer anbrüllen, gab keine. Haben uns mal eines der Seitententäler angesehen, sehr interessant: 'ne richtig alte Eibe, merkwürdige Steinformationen.....alles ziemlich ursprünglich und natürlich keinen Menschen getroffen.


----------



## Udo1 (5. August 2013)

Hallo,
war auch mal gestern mit Gattin auf Schusters Rappen auf Stempeltour im Bereich Elend-Schnarcherklippen-Barenberg-Schierke-Helenenruh unterwegs. Habe Biker nur auf der Straße gesichtet im Wald nur Stempeljäger von zwei Jahren bis ins hohe Alter. War sehr angenehm, bei diesem Wetter, zu wandern. Besonders von den Schnarcherklippen über den Barenberg nach Elend zurück.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. August 2013)

Hm, frage mich manchmal auch, auf welches Wetter manche Leute noch warten, um mal ein paar Schritte zu laufen oder Rad zu fahren. Mir soll's recht sein, so hat man seine Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (5. August 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...War sehr angenehm, bei diesem Wetter, zu wandern. Besonders von den Schnarcherklippen über den Barenberg nach Elend zurück.



Eine sehr schöne Ecke. Gerade auch per MTB.



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hm, frage mich manchmal auch, auf welches Wetter manche Leute noch warten, um mal ein paar Schritte zu laufen oder Rad zu fahren...



Permanenten leichten Rückenwind.


----------



## Downhillsocke (5. August 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ich war im B-tal ^^
> 
> Auch super trocken. Ich hab alle Leute getroffen die ihr nich getroffen habt. Meine neue Entschuldigung gleich nach einem fröhlichen Hallöchen.."sorry klingel vergessen"
> 
> Egal was man sagt oder macht es gibt nur drei arten von Reaktionen ... freundlich zurück grüßen, blöde glotzen, erschrecken obwohl man aus 20m entfernung schon gesichtet wurde



Wir waren Samstag zu Fuß im und über dem Tal wandern. So wie dort einige Biker durchgefahren sind, wird das ganz sicher nicht zu einer Freundschaft zws. Bikern und Wanderern führen. In der Nähe der Sonnenklippen in Richtung Treseburg war es besonders schlimm. Kein Verständnis, wie man da noch ohne Klingel fährt.


----------



## jaamaa (5. August 2013)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Kein Verständnis, wie man da noch ohne Klingel fährt.



Wer mit ohne Klingel bei seinen Mitmenschen Kopfschütteln verursacht, dem kann auch mit solch einer nicht unbedingt respektvolles Miteinander nachgesagt werden.

Also... es liegt nicht an der Kingel, ich habe nämlich auch keine


----------



## Midman (5. August 2013)

Hallo

Ich bin ab nächsten Montag für ein paar Tage in Werningerode und suche Touren. Ob nun eine geführte Tour, oder ein paar Kollegen die sich treffen, bei denen ich mich anschließen kann.
Kann mir hierzu vielleicht jemand Infos geben?
Habe schon bei einigen Sporthotels, Kurverwaltung und Volksbankarena Harz angerufen, aber leider nichts erreicht.

Gruß

Bastian


----------



## micha.qlb (5. August 2013)

Wollte jetzt nicht die große Klingeldiskussion vom Zaum brechen. Auch ich habe mittlerweile begriffen, dass sie an meinem Sportgerät fehlt. Was mein Posting, welches eigtl zur Erheiterung der illustren Runde dienen sollte, eigentlich aussagt...

Egal ob man bimmelt, ruft, mit Überschall stark frequentierte Wege runterballert oder, so wie ich, in dem Wissen das im B-Tal Biken nicht erlaubt ist, man gemäßigt, rücksichtsvoll und immer (fast) anhaltend dort lang macht.....es gibt immer jemanden dem irgendwas nicht passt (siehe in meinem Posting bzgl der drei Standardreaktionen)

sooo


----------



## Hasifisch (5. August 2013)

Also nächsten Dienstagabend könntest du dich zu einer kleinen Schnuppertour mit einreihen...

Übrigens schwerer Fauxpas und kannst froh sein, das ich noch antworte...Wernigerode hat nur ein "N" im Namen...





Midman schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin ab nächsten Montag für ein paar Tage in Werningerode und suche Touren. Ob nun eine geführte Tour, oder ein paar Kollegen die sich treffen, bei denen ich mich anschließen kann.
> Kann mir hierzu vielleicht jemand Infos geben?
> ...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. August 2013)

Weringerode?


----------



## Midman (5. August 2013)

Oh weia, entschuldige vielmals meinen Schraibfeler 
Das wäre ja cool, wenn ich mich Dienstag anschließen kann. Ich bin allerdings noch als Anfänger unterwegs, was ist denn da für eine Tour geplant?
Ist es denn sonst recht einfach, sich mit Karte und Beschilderung zurecht zu finden, falls ich mal alleine unterwegs bin?


----------



## Hasifisch (5. August 2013)

Dienstag 19:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hochschule Harz am Eichberg in Wernigerode.
Adresse fürs Navi:
Am Eichberg 1
38855 Wernigerode
Du schnupperst mal unverbindlich rein, wenn es zu schwierig wird, musst du mal etwas schieben.


----------



## Midman (5. August 2013)

Sehr cool, danke 
Dann versuche ich den Termin auf jeden Fall wahrzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pingpong83 (5. August 2013)

dürfte ich mich euch auch anschließen am dienstag?


----------



## Nothing85 (5. August 2013)

Ich habe ab nächste Woche Urlaub und wollte eh nochmal so locker durch den Harz fahren weil die Woche danach bin ich in Saalbach und wollte jetzt nicht nochmal unbedingt ein Sturz riskieren.


----------



## duke209 (5. August 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wir (meine Gemahlin und ich) waren gestern auch dort unterwegs, allerdings zu Fuß. Leider konnte ich keinen Radfahrer anbrüllen, gab keine. Haben uns mal eines der Seitententäler angesehen, sehr interessant: 'ne richtig alte Eibe, merkwürdige Steinformationen.....alles ziemlich ursprünglich und natürlich keinen Menschen getroffen.



...dann warst du dort unterwegs, wo ich im Beitrag 2780 mal berichtet hatte..du meinst sicher diese über 3000 Jahre !!!! alte Eibe  
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/fm/cs/fmcspmjy6cg5/large_Foto5.JPG?0


----------



## duke209 (5. August 2013)

Frage/Bitte an die Insider vom Ilsetal:

Brauche mal ne schöne Schlußetappe zurück ins Ilsetal/Parkplatz aus Richtung Plessenburg.

Es gibt dort ja irgendwo Trail Nr. 5 (5-Miunten), dann Paternosterklippe/Ilseklippe, Eselsstieg (musste eigentlich Nr. 5 sein dem Alpha nach  ) usw....

Wäre schön wenn mir mal jemand ne Route aufzeigt, Trailseaching is immer sone Sache am Hang und fremder Umgebung, da wird schnell was schönes übersehn.
Bisher nehm ich aus Richtung A-Stieg (Nr. 1 dem Alpha nach  ) immer den Schindelstieg oder die Harvesterspur vom Butterstieg runter zum H.-H.Weg, zwischen Bremer Hütte und Schlüsie (geht auch zum hochkurbeln).

PS: bei der Gelegnheit auch gern einen Tourenvorschlag auf der anderen Seite (Mittelbergweg, Fingerweg, Wolfshäuweg, Froschfelsen, Meineberg.....die Ecke). 

(kann ja nie Dienstags mitgurken)

Danke


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. August 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ...dann warst du dort unterwegs, wo ich im Beitrag 2780 mal berichtet hatte..du meinst sicher diese über 3000 Jahre !!!! alte Eibe
> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/fm/cs/fmcspmjy6cg5/large_Foto5.JPG?0



Genau die meine ich. Aber auch die Stufen im Bachlauf (für einen Wasserfall war aktuell zu wenig Wasser im Bach) und die gebänderten Felsen fand ich interessant (Fotos). Aber die waren z.T. auf der anderen Seite des Baches. Und wie ich auf Deinen Fotos sehe, war der damals ordentlich voll!


----------



## duke209 (6. August 2013)

Ja, damals gigantische Wassermassen, musste ja oberhalb den Bach bis zur Hüfte queren und Bike als Stütze nehmen, so gings damals ab.

Das letzte Foto ist die Stelle, wo mein Bike auch stand....sieht wie künstlich reingehauen aus, ist es wohl aber nicht. Und zu den Felsvorsprüngen kam ich damals auch nicht. 
Unterhalb dieser Stelle - Richtung Bode - wo der Pfad auf dem Schotter etwas weiter oben verläuft sind auch urliche Bäume (Eichen/Eiben).


----------



## Udo1 (6. August 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ...dann warst du dort unterwegs, wo ich im Beitrag 2780 mal berichtet hatte..du meinst sicher diese über 3000 Jahre !!!! alte Eibe
> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/fm/cs/fmcspmjy6cg5/large_Foto5.JPG?0


Nun über 3000 jahre ist die Humboldt-Eibe nun doch nicht, aber nach dendrochronologischer Schätzungen soll sie doch schon zwischen 2000 und 2500 Jahre alt sein, was ja auch schon sehr, sehr alt ist.
Und was ganz wichtig ist, ihr Standort soll nicht publik gemacht werden, das bitten die Naturschützer. Sie ist wohl der älteste Baum in Deutschland wenn nicht gar in Europa.[FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## duke209 (6. August 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Und was ganz wichtig ist, ihr Standort soll nicht publik gemacht werden, das bitten die Naturschützer. [FONT="]
> [/FONT]



 Zustimmung, wird auch nur Trail Nr. 98 genannt.

PS: eine angeblich noch ältere Eibe steht im Allgäu


----------



## reizhusten (6. August 2013)

Ich habe gestern Nachmittag mein Navi (Magellan Explorist 500) verloren. Ich vermute das es irgendwo entlang des Höllenstieges liegt.
Sollte es einen ehrlichen Finder geben, wird es eine Finderlohn geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloDiamant (6. August 2013)

.


----------



## CarloDiamant (6. August 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Wir sind heute P-stieg, B-stieg und vE-stieg gefahren Und auch dort kaum jemand unterwegs. Übrigens ist der M-stieg vorübergehend auch für Wanderer gesperrt. Mal sehen, wann dann dort die Stege erneuert werden. Oder ob überhaupt. Und alles wegen den Bikern so!



M-Stieg wird wohl erst nächsten Frühling erneuert- frühstens. Planung  dazu hat nichtmal angefangen. Es fehlt außerdem an manpower - das letzte  mal haben wohl Osteuropäer die Bretter vom GH-Weg aus hochgeschleppt -  kein Scherz! Die neuen Stege wurden damals einfach auf die alten drauf  gepackt. Das geht diesmal nicht - das vermoderte Zeuch muss erstmal  abgerissen und dann den Berg runter befördert werden. Freiwillige  gesucht!
Der Stieg ist trotzdem noch begehbar - man muss aber ein wenig aufpassen!

Herzliche Grüße
Die Verwaltung


----------



## Midman (6. August 2013)

Guten Abend....

Haste vielleicht Bock, das wir dann mal zusammen fahren? Bin von Montag bis Donnerstag vor Ort.

Gruß
Bastian



Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich habe ab nächste Woche Urlaub und wollte eh nochmal so locker durch den Harz fahren weil die Woche danach bin ich in Saalbach und wollte jetzt nicht nochmal unbedingt ein Sturz riskieren.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. August 2013)

Ist jemand am Samstag auf den üblichen Wegen unterwegs und hat Lust ein paar verschreckte Hallenser mitzunehmen? Unsere Vorstellung: Start gegen 10.00 Uhr, 1000 hm, 45 km, ein paar Klassiker und auch gerne mal was neues.


----------



## r.lochi (7. August 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist jemand am Samstag auf den üblichen Wegen unterwegs und hat Lust ein paar verschreckte Hallenser mitzunehmen? Unsere Vorstellung: Start gegen 10.00 Uhr, 1000 hm, 45 km, ein paar Klassiker und auch gerne mal was neues.


 
könnte ich einrichten


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. August 2013)

Höre ich gern, schon eine Idee was die Strecke anbetrifft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (7. August 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Höre ich gern, schon eine Idee was die Strecke anbetrifft?


 
ne noch nicht. irgend einen wunsch (schwierigkeit?)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. August 2013)

Bitte schwierig!


----------



## r.lochi (7. August 2013)

sehr gern


----------



## duke209 (8. August 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> sehr gern



Könnt ihr die Runde dann mal aufzeichnen oder beschreiben anschließend? Gern auch per PN.
Für den Fall das ich meine Flosse mal irgendwann wieder belasten kann.

...immer auf der Suche nach ner guten Zeit


----------



## fm7775 (8. August 2013)

mein HR ist noch nicht fertig, würde gerne mitkommen und den 5-Minuten Trail oder Holy Trail kennen lernen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. August 2013)

Entweder häkelst Du schnell Dein HR zuende oder schneidest Dir bei diesem jungen Mann 'ne Scheibe ab:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KvbS4Z9FQA"]Longest Nose Manual ever!? 2013 - Mike Curley BMX - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Hasifisch (8. August 2013)

Heute Abend ab 19:00 Uhr kleine Runde um WR, Samstag bin ich ab ca. 13:30 auf den Pisten.


----------



## Akira (8. August 2013)

@Hasifisch

Was heißt du bist auf den Pisten?

Würde auch gern mal in den Harz und dort ne Runde drehen. hatte gedacht auf den Brocken zu fahren und von dort aus irgendeine flowige Abfahrt. Mit meinen 17kg Rad wird ein dauerhaftes auf und ab vielleicht nicht so spassig.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. August 2013)

Wir werden deutlich früher starten, komm bei uns mit. Mein Rad wiegt auch >17 kg, das passt (ich habe dafür an meinen Oberschenkeln Gewicht eingespart). Je nach Strecke können wir uns ja dann mit Hasifisch treffen.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. August 2013)

Ja, ihr könnt euch ja erstmal beim Touristenslalom auf dem Brocken austoben und wir treffen uns dann irgendwo.
Hätte nicht übel Lust, den H-Stieg noch mal zu fahren, der war sehr spaßig. Und im Anschluss auf feinsten Trails bis Darlingerode runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Vercetti (8. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> [...]
> Hätte nicht übel Lust, den H-Stieg noch mal zu fahren, der war sehr spaßig. Und im Anschluss auf feinsten Trails bis Darlingerode runter.




Schweig still, sonst sitze ich am Samstag schon wieder im Auto Richtung WR
Der Sonntag war schon sehr geil


----------



## Akira (8. August 2013)

Wo geht denn dieser H-Stieg los? Kommt man von Darlingerode gut auf den Brocken? Wäre ja schon sinnvoll, wenn ich wieder da ankommen würde, wo mein Auto steht.

Wettervorhersage sagt leider 60% Regen am Nachmittag.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. August 2013)

Akira schrieb:


> Wo geht denn dieser H-Stieg los? Kommt man von Darlingerode gut auf den Brocken?...



Ja...

Wie viele Kilometer und Höhenmeter möchtest/kannst du fahren? Bist du oft in den Bergen unterwegs oder eher reiner Flachlandfahrer?


----------



## Hasifisch (8. August 2013)

mr_vercetti schrieb:


> schweig still, sonst sitze ich am samstag schon wieder im auto richtung wr
> Der sonntag war schon sehr geil


----------



## Akira (8. August 2013)

Flachlandfahrer 
Also berghoch muss nicht so lange sein. Wenn ich natürlich auf den Brocken will muss ich das machen. Da wäre mir aber der einfachste Weg recht.

KOMOOT: Gibt als Route Darlingerode -> Brocken 16,8km 870hm 2:30h an (Mittelschwere Mountainbike Tour)


----------



## Hasifisch (8. August 2013)

Akira schrieb:


> Flachlandfahrer
> Also berghoch muss nicht so lange sein. Wenn ich natürlich auf den Brocken will muss ich das machen. Da wäre mir aber der einfachste Weg recht.
> 
> KOMOOT: Gibt als Route Darlingerode -> Brocken 16,8km 870hm 2:30h an (Mittelschwere Mountainbike Tour)



Darlingerode ist schon gut zum Starten und Ankommen, die Zeit sollte auch passen. Musst dann einfach mal sehen, ob du für den Nachmittag noch Körner hast.


----------



## Akira (8. August 2013)

Wo beginnt denn dieser H-Stieg? Ich meine, der Brocken ist ja keine Pflicht. Was besonderes ist da oben ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## duke209 (8. August 2013)

Akira schrieb:


> Wo beginnt denn dieser H-Stieg? Ich meine, der Brocken ist ja keine Pflicht. Was besonderes ist da oben ja nun auch nicht.



Auf ca. 900hm. Zwischen Brockenkinder & Kappelnklippe.


----------



## duke209 (8. August 2013)

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema "Trails" hier zu kommen (lese nur noch "wer fährt wann und wo"  )...

- "Großes Zwießeltal" mit Schleife über Taubenklippe  interessant ? 
- "Suental" interessant?
- "Wassertal" interessant?
- "Besenbinderstieg" ?

Trailbeschaffenheit? Uphilltauglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (8. August 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Auf ca. 900hm. Zwischen Brockenkinder & Kappelnklippe.



Sry bin kein "Harzer". Hast du eine Karte dazu?

ok habs gefunden
dann ist wohl der Höllenstieg gemeint


----------



## Hasifisch (8. August 2013)

Akira schrieb:


> Sry bin kein "Harzer". Hast du eine Karte dazu?



http://www.openstreetmap.de/karte.html

Einfach Höllenstieg suchen...


----------



## Graubiker (8. August 2013)

Hallo Duke!
Da es immer noch nicht mit einer gemeinsamen Tour geklappt hat, hier wenigstens ein paar Details:

Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema "Trails" hier zu kommen (lese nur noch "wer fährt wann und wo" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )...

 - "Großes Zwießeltal" mit Schleife über Taubenklippe  interessant ? 
Uphilltauglich, anstrengend, teilweise nass

 - "Suental" interessant? 
Im oberen Teil hätte Danny McAskill seinen Spaß, unten schön

 - "Wassertal" interessant?  Nie gehört

 - "Besenbinderstieg" ?   Schön in beide Richtungen

 Trailbeschaffenheit? Uphilltauglich? 

Viel Spaß und vielleicht mal mehr bei einem Live-Treffen

Carsten


----------



## duke209 (9. August 2013)

Graubiker schrieb:


> Hallo Duke!
> Da es immer noch nicht mit einer gemeinsamen Tour geklappt hat, hier wenigstens ein paar Details:
> 
> Um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema "Trails" hier zu kommen (lese nur noch "wer fährt wann und wo"
> ...



Damit kann ich arbeiten  Danke Carsten, kann ich mir was zusammenstellen westlich der Ilse 
Voraussichtlich nächste Woche wieder im Harz, je nachdem was der Doc gleich zur Hand sagt.

EDIT: nix mit nächste Woche - knöchener Bandausriß und Fehlstellung - MRT jetzt und dann ggf. Folgebehandlung  Bike kann hängen bleiben bis September. Genervt...


----------



## Alpacca (9. August 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wir werden deutlich früher starten, komm bei uns mit. Mein Rad wiegt auch >17 kg, das passt (ich habe dafür an meinen Oberschenkeln Gewicht eingespart). Je nach Strecke können wir uns ja dann mit Hasifisch treffen.



Moin, ich würde mal aus Leipzig rumkommen - wenn ich darf.  Müsste nur wissen wann und wo. Und falls abschätzbar - wie lange ihr unterwegs sein wollt. Ferner lassen mich die 17kg beim Bike bisschen stutzen. Was wollt ihr denn so fahren? Ich muss meine Allmountainfeile eigtl. nicht überreizen - nicht dass ich die Spaßbremse bei ner DH-Runde bin.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. August 2013)

Wiegt nur 17 kg, weil ich ein paar schön bewährte alte Teile nicht wechseln mag, morgen ist auch alles mit einem robusten Hardtail zu befahren, ein AM-Radl passt.
Wenn Du magst, kannst Du auch ab Halle im Transporter mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. August 2013)

Übrigens als Anregung: bei uns geben die Neulinge nach der Tour immer einen aus. Das solltet ihr auch einführen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. August 2013)

Super Idee!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. August 2013)

Alpacca schrieb:


> Moin, ich würde mal aus Leipzig rumkommen - wenn ich darf.  Müsste nur wissen wann und wo. Und falls abschätzbar - wie lange ihr unterwegs sein wollt. Ferner lassen mich die 17kg beim Bike bisschen stutzen. Was wollt ihr denn so fahren? Ich muss meine Allmountainfeile eigtl. nicht überreizen - nicht dass ich die Spaßbremse bei ner DH-Runde bin.




Ach so, die Tourdauer: da wollte ich mich nicht festlegen. Wenn wir ruhig Berg hoch fahren und mal ein Päuschen machen ist es halt schön, wenn die Zeit nicht drückt. Also offenes Ende.


----------



## Alpacca (9. August 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ach so, die Tourdauer: da wollte ich mich nicht festlegen. Wenn wir ruhig Berg hoch fahren und mal ein Päuschen machen ist es halt schön, wenn die Zeit nicht drückt. Also offenes Ende.



Alles klar, das passt schon. Ich steige auch gern in Halle zu. Auch hier gilt wieder: einfach sagen wo und wann.

Ich geb auch gern ein Bier aus. Eins für alle.


----------



## Akira (9. August 2013)

@Hasifisch

Wo würdest du denn morgen losfahren? Wir können ja auch zusammen zum Höllenstieg, und dann weiter, fahren. Oder wir treffen uns dort oben. Wenn ich 11Uhr in Darlingerode losfahre, sollt ich es ja schaffen bis 13:30 am Beginn des Höllenstiegs zu sein.

Wo kann man denn in darlingerode am besten parken? Für Infos wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. August 2013)

Sehr gerne, bitte nur kein Weißbier. Serviervorschlag:

http://mark-ariu.de/extrem/das-gros...groste-bier-der-welt-weltrekord-bierglas.html

PN kommt.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. August 2013)

Akira schrieb:


> @Hasifisch
> 
> Wo würdest du denn morgen losfahren? Wir können ja auch zusammen zum Höllenstieg, und dann weiter, fahren. Oder wir treffen uns dort oben. Wenn ich 11Uhr in Darlingerode losfahre, sollt ich es ja schaffen bis 13:30 am Beginn des Höllenstiegs zu sein...



Ich verweise mal auf meinen Post:



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...Samstag bin ich ab ca. 13:30 auf den Pisten.



Plan ist, mich gegen 14:00 bis 14:30 mit den Anderen an der Skihütte Ecke Glashüttenweg/Alter Skihang bei Drei Annen zu treffen und dann zum Einstieg H-Stieg zu fahren. Wären dann so Pi mal Daumen 15:00 Uhr dort.


----------



## Akira (9. August 2013)

Ok, das ist doch mal ne Ansage. Dann hab ich etwas länger Zeit zum Höllenstieg zu kommen, bzw kann etwas später aus MD losfahren. Oder ich komme dann auch zur Skihütte.

Ich schick dir mal ne PM mit meiner HandyNr. Evtl. können wir uns so noch mal abstimmen, wo wer grade ist.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (9. August 2013)

Warum möchtest du in Darlingerode starten? Ich würde einfach an der Fachhochschule oder am Bahnhof Steinerne Renne starten. Von da aus braucht man ne gute Stunde zur Skihütte.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. August 2013)

Wir fahren dann auch nach WR zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloDiamant (9. August 2013)

und wie siehts mit der route aus für die die 10uhr starten wollen? evtl. b-stieg vorher?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. August 2013)

Jawoll.    Gegen 10.00 Uhr FH Harz, BPW, Spinne, Pf.St., B.St. und dann zu Garrit (#3195).


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. August 2013)

@_Alpacca_ @_Luko_00r :   
seid ihr nun ab Halle dabei?   Luk00r kennt den Weg zum Treffpunkt, bitte im Fall des Falles Alpacca mitbringen.


----------



## Birotarier (9. August 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Jawoll.    Gegen 10.00 Uhr FH Harz, BPW, Spinne, Pf.St., B.St. und dann zu Garrit (#3195).



Meinst Du, dass das wirklich 4 bis 4 1/2 Stunden dauert? Ich würde schätzen, dass man da (#3195) schon gegen 13.00 Uhr ist. Spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken, mich mal wieder dranzuhängen.


----------



## Alpacca (9. August 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @_Alpacca_ @_Luko_00r :
> seid ihr nun ab Halle dabei?   Luk00r kennt den Weg zum Treffpunkt, bitte im Fall des Falles Alpacca mitbringen.



Jo, ich bin dabei!


----------



## laute (9. August 2013)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> und wie siehts mit der route aus für die die 10uhr starten wollen? evtl. b-stieg vorher?



würde ab spinne dazustossen, wann soll ich da sein ? gegen 11 ? gruss lauti


----------



## r.lochi (9. August 2013)

laute schrieb:


> würde ab spinne dazustossen, wann soll ich da sein ? gegen 11 ? gruss lauti



Könnte passen


----------



## Akira (9. August 2013)

das werden aber eine Menge Biker


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. August 2013)

harudbod schrieb:


> Meinst Du, dass das wirklich 4 bis 4 1/2 Stunden dauert? Ich würde schätzen, dass man da (#3195) schon gegen 13.00 Uhr ist. Spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken, mich mal wieder dranzuhängen.



Falls wir wirklich zu schnell sein sollten, können wir uns ja in Richtung Steinerne/Kleine Renne die Zeit vertreiben, Stellen gibts da ja genug.
Aber wir sind keine Bergaufwunder, mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (9. August 2013)

Na dann bis morgen .. hoffentlich verfahre ich mich nicht.

15Uhr h-Stieg
14Uhr Skihütte (wenn ich schnell genug bin)


----------



## downhillsau (9. August 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Jawoll.    Gegen 10.00 Uhr FH Harz, BPW, Spinne, Pf.St., B.St. und dann zu Garrit (#3195).



Na da habt ihr ja was vor. Viel Spaß und Vorsicht am B-Stieg wegen dem Seil kurz vorm letzten gekreuzten Weg! Aber irgendwann müssen die dort ja auch mal fertig sein. 
Mal sehen, wo wir so am Sonntag langrollern werden. 
Übrigens fahren wir beim H-Stieg nach der engen Steinrinne immer rechts an den großen Felsen vorbei. Da ging früher auch mal der "richtige" Stieg im Hohlweg lang. Dazu direkt nach dem Ende der Rinne (wo´s flacher wird) leicht rechts halten und den Spuren auf den "Findlings-Drop" folgen (siehe Video von Detlef http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28584 ab 00:27 min). Nach der Landung hinter den nächsten Bäumen im großen Bogen nach links schwenken und über den Baumstamm (Absprung) in den Hohlweg fahren/springen. Diesen dann folgen, bis man unten wieder auf den bekannten Weg kommt. Macht richtig Laune und auf dem Stück kommt einen mit Sicherheit kein Wanderer entgegen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. August 2013)

Sieht lustig aus aber klingt leider in meinen Fremdlings-Ohren etwas verwirrend. Ich denke, mit"Steinrinne" ist der etwas steilere (schwierigere und gern auch feuchte) Teil gemeint, der dann leicht links weggeht. Wir schauen mal, ob wir es finden, haben dann ja Garrit dabei.
Danke für den Seil-Tipp, hätte ich schon wieder vergessen.
Viel Spaß am Sonntag!


----------



## Alpacca (10. August 2013)

Besten Dank an die Guides (und auch an meine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Halle). Es war echt ne feine Runde heute. War fordernd für mich, aber hat echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. August 2013)

Zum Thema fordernd: 1340 hm, 51 km, die beiden Regenschauer haben das Runterfahren auch nicht einfacher gemacht. Downhillsau's "Sprungstein" haben wir gefunden und besprungen. Grüße an alle Mitfahrer und Dank an Guides und Naturerklärer, endlich habe ich mal Sonnentau gesehen!


----------



## r.lochi (11. August 2013)

Ich würde heute nachmittag ab 1500 mal versuchen den hirschgrund zu fahren.  Hat jemand Zeit und Lust? 
Gruß richi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. August 2013)

Lust ja, Zeit nein. Viel Spaß!


----------



## BikeTiefling (11. August 2013)

Lust mit Sicherheit, Zeit ist noch nicht klar. Wo ist Treffpunkt?
Gruß BT


----------



## Graubiker (11. August 2013)

Hallo!
Hirschgrund ist bei Thale, oder? Ist mir heute die Anfahrt zu weit. Biete alternativ an:
Schöntrailen um WR/Darlingerode/Ilsenburg. Secret Trail, evtl. W-Tal. 
Treffpunkt für die ganz Spontanen:  13 Uhr Himmelpforte/Wasserscheide

Grüße, Carsten


----------



## Akira (11. August 2013)

Gruß aus MD. War echt ne schöne Tour gestern. Und die klasse Abfahrten waren ein guter Lohn für "meine" Strapazen bergauf.
Nächstes mal fahre ich aber ohne Knieschützer bergauf. Nach 7h gab es doch leicht wunde Kniee. Werde noch ein paar Fotos hochladen.


----------



## r.lochi (11. August 2013)

Also Treffpunkt ist 1500 auf dem großen Hütten Parkplatz.  Ich suche eine aufwärts alternative zu Steinbachtal? !


----------



## micha.qlb (11. August 2013)

Straße! 

Sachsenwallenweg geht auch. Aber den hoch ist genauso destruktiv wie Steinbachtal hoch.

Alternativ kannste unterhalb vom Wald (weiß jetzt gerade nich wie der Weg heißt) nach Neinstedt und dann rechts weg zum Seerosenteich und von dort einen der Wege Richtung Glockenstein, Forsthaus (Namen vergessen), Georgseichen, Hexe. 

Fahr Straße


----------



## r.lochi (11. August 2013)

Ich bin Straße gefahren  dann hirschgrund. Bis auf die Treppen, aus Ermangelung am 2. Mann und ich war nicht so richtig fit (liegt vielleicht an der gestrigen Tour? !) Und dann noch mal bis zum bodekessel und runter. Das hab ich recht locker hin bekommen  
Das wird bald wiederholt! 

Gruß richi


----------



## Hasifisch (11. August 2013)

Hirschgrund muss ich unbedingt demnächst auch mal probieren. War letztes Mal auf Grund mangelnder Technik nur nix, sollte sich etwas gebessert haben...


----------



## r.lochi (11. August 2013)

Ja die Treppen sind schon nicht ohne


----------



## duke209 (12. August 2013)

r.lochi schrieb:


> Ich bin Straße gefahren  dann hirschgrund. Bis auf die Treppen, aus Ermangelung am 2. Mann und ich war nicht so richtig fit (liegt vielleicht an der gestrigen Tour? !) Und dann noch mal bis zum bodekessel und runter. Das hab ich recht locker hin bekommen
> Das wird bald wiederholt!
> 
> Gruß richi





@ Micha: "Stecklenberger Waldrand" in Verlängerung der Stecklenberger Allee

@ r.lochi:
*
1. Alternativ-Uphill zum durchkurbeln:*
a) Von der "Stecklenberger Allee", wo diese links runter abiegt und geradeaus der Stecklenberger Waldrand beginnt, geht genau am letzten Haus der Allee ein Trail hoch zum Tannenkopf (großes Wiese...Jugendsünden   ) und von dort kann man zum Forstweg durchfahren, der zur Georgshöhe führt. Von dort über Peterstichel zur Hexe.
b) Am Klubhaus Trail einschlagen (teilweise knapp neben Strasse) zum Forstweg zur Georgshöhe.
c) ab Klubhaus Strasse, durch unterste S-Kurve durch, dann 200m bis zur Rechskurve und dann dort direkt auf den Forstweg zur Georgshöhe

PS: die Treppen vom Tannenkopf zum Klubhaus (100 Stufen !?) gehen auch  zwischendurch als Schraubensicherungscheck

*2. Alternativ-Uphill zum durchkurbeln:*
Im Stecklenberger Weg die 3 Aufstiege zur Georgshöhe wählen
1. der von mir gefahrene....er endet nicht wie in Karte
2. direkt vor dem seerosenteich hoch
3. Steilen Trail "Verbotener Weg" hinterm Seerosenteich hoch

schau: http://www.komoot.de/tour/527905

*3. Alternativ-Uphill technisch & mit Trageeinlagen:*
- Hexenstieg hoch. Dabei diesen entweder hinter der Bodebrücke zur Talstation beginnen, oder direkt oben an der Steinbachbrücke.
- alternativ diesen über Mittelweg zum Sachsenwallweg verlassen
oder eben die anderen steilen Aufstiege 

Danny

PS: kann mir mal *bitte* einer eure gefahren Samstagtour erklären - gern auch per PN ...DANKE !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (12. August 2013)

oh, da muss ich auch mal wieder hin. Summerride 1.0 war toll. und etwas östlich vom Glockenstein führt auch ein Weg zum Seerosenteich. ISt ein Hohlweg mit sehr viel Laub. Aber ich kann mich erinnern, das da ne Kreuzung war, aber das sieht man nicht in der Karte


----------



## r.lochi (12. August 2013)

Duke209... danke !

Ich schick dir die Beschreibung gleich per pn

Grüße richi


----------



## duke209 (12. August 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> oh, da muss ich auch mal wieder hin. Summerride 1.0 war toll. und etwas östlich vom Glockenstein führt auch ein Weg zum Seerosenteich. ISt ein Hohlweg mit sehr viel Laub. Aber ich kann mich erinnern, das da ne Kreuzung war, aber das sieht man nicht in der Karte



Meinst du weiter östlich vom G-Stein links rein, kurz vor dem Wegestein (I auf Karte). Stimmt da hab ich was gesehn letztens, sah aber nach Harvester-Spur aus. Ansonsten den "sehr steilen Trail" hoch oder runter is schön  - der Trail beginnt/endet nördlich vom Bach.

******** will wieder fahren, eben MRT gewesen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. August 2013)

Oh, zu spät gesehen, jetzt haste von mir auch eine Beschreibung bekommen. Mal sehen, ob sie sich mit der von r.lochi deckt ;-).


----------



## micha.qlb (12. August 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> PS: die Treppen vom Tannenkopf zum Klubhaus (100 Stufen !?) gehen auch  zwischendurch als Schraubensicherungscheck



jo und wer die Treppe nicht schafft, dem kann dann direkt daneben ENDgültig geholfen werden 

Hast du ne Ahnung, warum die da ne Steintreppe in den Wald gedübelt haben? Stand dort oben mal was?

Weil wir gerade bei den Treppen sind. An der Teufelsmauer machts nun keinen richtigen Spaß mehr runter zu fahren. Vorne nich und hinten auch nich. irgendwie "komisch"


----------



## Nothing85 (12. August 2013)

Werde Morgen ab 10Uhr in Darlingerode starten...gefahren wird auf jeden Esel und Holy wer mitkommen mag ist gern gesehen


----------



## netsrac (12. August 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Werde Morgen ab 10Uhr in Darlingerode starten...gefahren wird auf jeden Esel und Holy wer mitkommen mag ist gern gesehen



Von welcher Seite fährt man den Esel am besten an?


----------



## Nothing85 (12. August 2013)

Ich bin ihn erst einmal gefahren und damals kamen wir von der Plessenburg. So werde ich morgen auch fahren...


----------



## fm7775 (12. August 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Meinst du weiter östlich vom G-Stein links rein, kurz vor dem Wegestein (I auf Karte). Stimmt da hab ich was gesehn letztens, sah aber nach Harvester-Spur aus. Ansonsten den "sehr steilen Trail" hoch oder runter is schön  - der Trail beginnt/endet nördlich vom Bach.
> 
> ******** will wieder fahren, eben MRT gewesen...



den meine ich, Reineckenbach rüber und dann "Sehr steiler Trail", den habe ich mal gemappt und so benannt, runter schon mal gefahren, hoch noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midman (12. August 2013)

Werde es morgen Abend leider nicht schaffen, dafür bin ich morgen um 10Uhr in Darlingerode am Start.

Gruß
Bastian



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Dienstag 19:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hochschule Harz am Eichberg in Wernigerode.
> Adresse fürs Navi:
> Am Eichberg 1
> 38855 Wernigerode
> Du schnupperst mal unverbindlich rein, wenn es zu schwierig wird, musst du mal etwas schieben.


----------



## duke209 (12. August 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Hast du ne Ahnung, warum die da ne Steintreppe in den Wald gedübelt haben? Stand dort oben mal was?



Gute Frage. Entweder weil man da um die Jahrhundertwende mal ein Hotel bauen wollte, oder weil dort gesellschaftliche Ereignisse ausgetragen wurden (Osterfeuer / Rodeln / Mädels entführen  ) oder weil sie es konnten. Krieg ich aber raus.

Teufelsmauer komisch jetzt ? Muss ich mal meinen Dad fragen, is sein Hometrail. Nachdem ich Ihm mein Fully für 2 Wochen geliehen hatte, war er im Fieber und am Samstag hat er bei Harz Bike in WR zugeschlagen und kurvt nun sicher dort rum


----------



## duke209 (12. August 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> den meine ich, Reineckenbach rüber und dann "Sehr steiler Trail", den habe ich mal gemappt und so benannt, runter schon mal gefahren, hoch noch nicht



DEN hast DU gemappt und so benannt ??? Unten steht seit Urzeiten ein Stein mit der Inschrift "Verbotener Weg" 

PS: Gemappt durch Aufzeichnung und dann über OpenStreetMap bezeichnen lassen bzw. sogar komplett eintragen lassen?? (gern auch per PN)


----------



## fm7775 (12. August 2013)

ja unten, aber wir sind von oben runter und da war kein Schild. 


ja mit GPS aufgezeichnet, das Stück nachgetragen und so benannt, damit ich den wieder finde.


----------



## phlipsn (13. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte am Samstag eine traillastige Tour ( max. 50KM  ) im Harz fahren.
Ausgesucht habe ich mir die Gegend um den Brocken. Ich habe jetzt hier im Thread schon etwas gestöbert komme aber irgendwie immer etwas durcheinander. 
Starten wollte ich in Darlingerode. Fahren wollte ich aufjeden den H-Stieg, da ihr hier sehr begeistert davon seid! Welche Trails könnte ich in der Umgebung noch mit anbinden? Bzw. welche Strecken beinhalten gebaute oder auch nen paar heftigere Features? Wenn ihr etwas nicht preisgeben wollt bitte per PN.


Thx schonmal
Philipp


----------



## battiwr (13. August 2013)

wenn ich richig gelesen habe, kannst du dich 10:00 uhr in darlingerode anschliessen. 3229


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phlipsn (13. August 2013)

Jupp könnte ich aber da geht es um heute glaube ich. Ich wollte am Samstag dort schauen....
phlipsn


----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. August 2013)

hallo,
oberhalb vom E_Stieg führt ein Weg der in OSM dann nach Osten als Forststrasse weiter verläuft, gibt es eine Variante von dem Knick richtung ehm.Gasthaus Ilsenstein abwärts
E_Stieg
bin da am WE nicht wirklich fündig geworden.


----------



## Nothing85 (13. August 2013)

Am H...trail wurde ja etwas rum gebaut...sehr gut würde auch mal mit helfen.


----------



## pisii (15. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,
hab mal eine Frage.

Gibt es einen Trail der unten vom Alexanderstieg rüber zum Kantorberg (H-Trail) führt?

Bin es Leid immer den Waldweg zu fahren 

Gruß


----------



## duke209 (15. August 2013)

Stand letztens vor dem Trail (schwarze Weg zum Hyseburger Häu-Weg)...der war aber 5m breit durch Harvester aufgewühlt, sodass ich nicht rein bin. Kann vielleicht jemand was zu diesem Weg sagen?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. August 2013)

hab am WE da versucht zu fahren, fängt harmlos an, aber die Harvesterspuren werden immer tiefer und stehen großteils voll Wasser, rechts und links davon sinnlos, mehr schieben und waaten als fahren. Bin da nur weiter, weil ich nicht wieder hochschieben/tragen wollte.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. August 2013)

pisii schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hab mal eine Frage.
> 
> Gibt es einen Trail der unten vom Alexanderstieg rüber zum Kantorberg (H-Trail) führt?
> ...



Ja gibt es. Trackdaten etc aber nicht, da musst du mal mit irgendeinem fahren, der den kennt.


Hasifisch von mobil...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. August 2013)

werde heute so gegen 15.00 ab Blochhauer starten für +-4h.

noch jemand dann unterwegs?


----------



## verano (16. August 2013)

Nach längerer Zeit war ich heute mal wieder in Torfhaus...ich glaube ich habe den Begriff "sanfter Tourismus" bisher völlig falsch interpretiert!

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## CarloDiamant (16. August 2013)

Solange sich die Altlasten mit schwerem Gerät auf den Brocken hiefen lassen, ist "sanfter Tourismus" nur ein beschönigendes Wort dass das Image des Harzes unterstützen soll um noch mehr sanfte Touristen hier her zu holen.
Darüber hinaus muss der Begriff als Rechfertigung von Eingriffen innerhalb des Nationalparks herhalten - siehe Schirke und Braunlage.

ps: wie siehts am we aus? Hat jemand Lust mit mir ein wenig sanften Tourismus zu betreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (16. August 2013)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> wie siehts am we aus? Hat jemand Lust mit mir ein wenig sanften Tourismus zu betreiben?



Was verstehste drunter? Mit unseren gefederten Schraubenhaufen am Sa mittag die Brockenstraße hoch, um dann dem sanften Tourismus aufm Eckerlochstieg Beine zu machen. Neeee, nich mit mir. Ich fahre lieber mit der Bahn hoch

Wann willste denn los? Wir sind am So gegen 10 Uhr in WR oder Darlingerode und rollen dann sanft bergauf.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. August 2013)

Also Marko und ich werden am So auch gegen 10 in WR starten - wir können ja zusammen den Bahnparallel hocheiern. Für mich ist es eine Reha-Runde, deshalb wieder Thema "sanft"... 
Ich würde je nach bergauf-Form den B-Stieg oder den vE-Stieg nehmen und dann über Steinbergskopf zurück. Anschließend noch um WR irgendwas, immer eventuell mit Sektionstraining.


----------



## duke209 (17. August 2013)

Moin,

werd vorsichtlich Sonntag ziemlich früh auch ne Reha-Tour von Ilsenburg aus probieren. Mal sehn wie lang ich es mit getapter Hand schaffe. Aber erstmal zum Gipfel hoch, das sollte gehen. 
Werd dann aber eher westlich der Ilse unterwegs sein anschließend. 

Ride on.


----------



## CarloDiamant (17. August 2013)

Sonntag um 10 ist gebongt - aber nen bissl mehr als ne Reha-Runde sollte es dann doch werden. Ich weiß Hasi - du warst krank. Evtl können wir unser aller Routen verbinden und bestenfalls gemeinsam was starten!

Ich geh jetzt erstmal zur Fahhradversteigerung des Fundbüros - mal schauen oben nen 92er Attitude in "horizon linear fade" für nen Zwanni zu schießen ist.


----------



## duke209 (17. August 2013)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt erstmal zur Fahhradversteigerung des Fundbüros - mal schauen oben nen 92er Attitude in "horizon linear fade" für nen Zwanni zu schießen ist.



DAS fasse ich als persönliche Anspielung auf !!


----------



## CarloDiamant (17. August 2013)

Also ich für meinen Teil bin morgen um 10 am Parkplatz Eichberg HS-Harz


----------



## duke209 (17. August 2013)

07 hundert freier Parkplatz/Busparkplatz wo die Ilse überquert wird.


----------



## duke209 (18. August 2013)

Schöne AM-Tour gefahren - 48km - war aber grenzwertig und schmerzhaft für meine Pfote auf einigen Trails  , musste Luft aus Räder/Gabel lassen, aber die Natur und die absolute Ruhe haben entschädigt. Zu finden unter komoot.de

Erkennt jemand diesen grotesken Bereich?

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Graubiker (18. August 2013)

...Weg zur Taubenklippe. Leider ist das in der Gegend kein seltener Anblick...aber: so wird auch Platz für eine "normale" Pflanzengeneration, wenn sich die Forstwirtschaft nicht wieder für Monokultur entscheidet.

..Die Natur hat Zeit.

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloDiamant (18. August 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Erkennt jemand diesen grotesken Bereich?


Lang lebe die Flachlandfichte


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also Marko und ich werden am So auch gegen 10 in WR starten - wir können ja zusammen den Bahnparallel hocheiern. Für mich ist es eine Reha-Runde, deshalb wieder Thema "sanft"...
> Ich würde je nach bergauf-Form den B-Stieg oder den vE-Stieg nehmen und dann über Steinbergskopf zurück. Anschließend noch um WR irgendwas, immer eventuell mit Sektionstraining.



Mist, zu spät gelesen. Bin mangels Mitradlern von Oderbrück aus gestartet.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. August 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ...
> Erkennt jemand diesen grotesken Bereich?
> 
> Gruß
> Danny



Gerade diese Bereich finde ich ehrlich gesagt ganz wunderbar - nieder mit dem Industriewald und eine Chance für ursprüngliche Vegetation! Der Bayerische Wald ist mitten drin in dieser Phase und erholt sich prächtig.
So funktioniert das auf jeden Fall besser als auf die Art und Weise, wie es gerade am Beerenstieg gemacht wird. Dort werden im Nationalpark 20 Tonnen Radbagger als Harvester eingesetzt, Bäume offensichtlich zig Meter durch den eh schon mickrigen Unterwuchs geschleift und das Feinholz nimmt dann das letzte Licht. Eine Schande. Industrielle Holzernte der übelsten Art.


----------



## downhillsau (18. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...wie es gerade am Beerenstieg gemacht wird. Dort werden im Nationalpark 20 Tonnen Radbagger als Harvester eingesetzt, Bäume offensichtlich zig Meter durch den eh schon mickrigen Unterwuchs geschleift und das Feinholz nimmt dann das letzte Licht. Eine Schande. Industrielle Holzernte der übelsten Art.



Ich habs ja schon vor 2 Wochen gesehen. Aber heute...Wahnsinn. Der komplette untere Teil fast nicht fahrbar und ich befürchte, das wird auch keiner mehr aufräumen. Und dann sich wundern, wenn neue Wege entlang des Hauptweges entstehen.
Es hat aber auch was gutes. Aus einigen quer liegenden Bäumen kann man super nen Sprung bauen. Holz liegt ja grad genug rum. Nach dem 2. Weg gibts jetzt so´n Fall 
Wie siehts eigentlich im W-tal aus? Kann man das Holz dort nicht mal auf den nächsten Berg Richtung Osten beamen?


----------



## duke209 (19. August 2013)

Graubiker schrieb:


> ...Weg zur Taubenklippe. ..Die Natur hat Zeit.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag noch



 korrekt.

Wollte ansich Großes Maitz.Tal runter und dann Zwie.Tal samt Klippe hoch. Habs mir dann spontan anders überlegt, da Maitz.Tal auf Karte nach Forstweg aussah und dieser dann für Uphill geeigneter wäre gegenüber dem als Trail gekennzeichnetem Zwie.Tal (zumal meintest du ja feucht/beschwerlich).

Alles richtig gemacht. Gr. Zwie.Tal runter hat richtig Laune gemacht, wenn auch die Quittung unten schmerzhaft war. Hoch gehts da echt nur mit Überwindung & Anstrengung. Aufstieg dann durchs Maitz.Tal traumhaft schön und fahrbar.


----------



## Nothing85 (19. August 2013)

Irgendwer wollte doch mal das gewicht wissen von meinem Hobel.
Laut dreifacher Messung mit digitaler Personenwaage sind es ca. 14,7kg




Mit der KindShock sind es dann halt ein paar 100g mehr aber die wurde für den Urlaub erstmal ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (19. August 2013)

Ja... ich hatte mal gefragt. 
Wenn ich aber im Moment auf die Personenwaage schaue auf der ich morgens stehe, erscheint mir das Übergewicht meines Bikes als nicht mehr allzu bedeutend


----------



## downhillsau (19. August 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja... ich hatte mal gefragt.
> Wenn ich aber im Moment auf die Personenwaage schaue auf der ich morgens stehe, erscheint mir das Übergewicht meines Bikes als nicht mehr allzu bedeutend



Das ist ein Argument. Dann muss ich mir bei meinen 16,6 kg Boliden kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden. Auf der Waage hole ich das alles wieder raus
Ich finde, man sollte einen Gewichtsfaktor angeben, ähnlich dem Leistungsgewicht bei Sportwagen. Demnach muss bei mir jedes kg Al/Carbon 4,4 kg Körper samt Gedöns (Annahme 8 kg) mit schleppen. 
Je später der Abend, desto bekloppter die Ideen...genau, zukünftig wird bei Rennen je nach Faktor ein Zusatzgewicht ans Bike geschraubt.


----------



## jaamaa (19. August 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Demnach muss bei mir jedes kg Al/Carbon 4,4 kg Körper samt Gedöns (Annahme 8 kg) mit schleppen.



...oh, ich komme auf 5,8 kg. Mein armes Bike


----------



## Hasifisch (19. August 2013)

4,9kg... 

Hasifisch von mobil...


----------



## micha.qlb (19. August 2013)

öhem...öhem... 

na wenn ich fertig bin mit bauen trainier ich wieder

danke auch fürs schlechte gewissen machen


----------



## downhillsau (19. August 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> öhem...öhem...
> 
> na wenn ich fertig bin mit bauen trainier ich wieder
> 
> danke auch fürs schlechte gewissen machen



Wie sagt meine Tochter immer...ach duu. Ohh, scheint, als seit ihr fündig geworden. Musste mal bei Gelegenheit erzählen. Übrigens kann Haus bauen/umbauen wie Fitnessstudio sein.


----------



## r.lochi (20. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> 4,9kg...
> 
> Hasifisch von mobil...


 
ba mich das glache


----------



## verano (20. August 2013)

können wir irgendwie die Körpergröße mit einbeziehen? 6,5 sieht sonst so fett aus... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## micha.qlb (20. August 2013)

ja bitte!! 

Knochendichte ist auch ein großes Thema!!
 @downhillsau ... jo es scheint zu klappen. Leider nich in Thale. Wird Gernrode. Quasi im Wald mit eigenen Trails 

Noch isses aber nich unser. Aber man hat soviele Wege und kommt zu nischt. Dabei hab ich noch nich einmal den Hammer geschwungen


Kann man sich eigtl Helium in die Knochen pumpen lassen??


----------



## duke209 (20. August 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> jo es scheint zu klappen. Leider nich in Thale. Wird Gernrode. Quasi im Wald mit eigenen Trails



Wolltest nach Thale? Hinter meinem Elternhaus sind noch einige Baugrundstücke frei, 100m vom Steck.Wald....quasi direkte Trailanbindung. 

PS: "man kommt zu nüscht" - wird noch besser, warst ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (20. August 2013)

Stimmt, die Körpergröße müsste man da mit einwurschteln. Ich merk schon, es gibt hier genug Ideen, um sich das eigene Gewicht oder das vom Bike gut zu reden. Jawoll...

He he, als Biker achtet man bei der Grundstückswahl eben auf gewisse Dinge. Und wenn der trail nicht direkt vor der Tür is, wird eben im Garten gebuddelt oder sich nen shore gebaut (siehe Darlingerode).


----------



## Deleted 58074 (21. August 2013)

Um es völlig konfus zu machen, sollte neben (Körpergewicht & Größe) plus (Fahrrad & Ballastgewicht) auch das Alter (des Fahrers) mit einberechnet werden. Auf die Formel bin ich gespannt.


----------



## lakekeman (21. August 2013)

Moin,

ich wollte am Wochenende mal wieder ne kleine Runde drehen, Beerensteig, Pfarrstieg, Höllenstieg und Renne. Start und Ziel Wernigerode.

Scheinbar ist der Beerensteig ja ziemlich verwüstet und lohnt daher nicht wirklich im Moment?
Gibt es eine andere schöne Trailalternative in der Gegend?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## netsrac (21. August 2013)

Minzi schrieb:


> Um es völlig konfus zu machen, sollte neben (Körpergewicht & Größe) plus (Fahrrad & Ballastgewicht) auch das Alter (des Fahrers) mit einberechnet werden. Auf die Formel bin ich gespannt.



Ist "Ballast" überschüssige Körpermasse?


----------



## micha.qlb (21. August 2013)

Minzi schrieb:


> Um es völlig konfus zu machen, sollte neben (Körpergewicht & Größe) plus (Fahrrad & Ballastgewicht) auch das Alter (des Fahrers) mit einberechnet werden. Auf die Formel bin ich gespannt.




nix leichter als das

Ich habe mal den BIKE entwickelt - den

*B*ike *I*ndex für Qualität*k*onformes *E*ndurieren




noch Fragen an Hansi? 

Um mal wieder ernst zu werden:

Am WE würde ich evtl hoch in Harz wollen und mich einer Gruppe anschließen. Tag weiß ich noch nich genau...wahrscheinlich Sonntag.

Bin gerade in keiner guten Verfassung s.o. hätte aber Bock. 
Machst du noch deine bis 14.00Uhr zu Hause Runden @Hasifisch ?


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> Machst du noch deine bis 14.00Uhr zu Hause Runden @Hasifisch ?



Generell ja, ausgerechnet nächsten Sonntag nicht...  Sorry...
Mit BIKE werde ich mich mal beschäftigen...


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2013)

MMA in %?


----------



## micha.qlb (21. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> MMA in %?



ja


----------



## Luk00r (21. August 2013)

Nur der untere Teil ist etwas "verwüstet" aber brauchbar zu fahren - Ausweichtrail gibts nix sinnvolles.
Verwüstet = geschlossene Decke aus Fichtenzweigen



lakekeman schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wollte am Wochenende mal wieder ne kleine Runde drehen, Beerensteig, Pfarrstieg, Höllenstieg und Renne. Start und Ziel Wernigerode.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ja



Also wenn ich davon ausgehe, das der erste Bruch oben ein "G" hat und keine "9" und das die 1 in Klammern jeweils addiert wird (ist das ein + oder ein x?) erhalte ich den Wert von 1,65906...über die Einheit bin ich mir nicht sicher, irgendwie habe ich cm² und kg dabei...
Darf ich fragen wofür das Ergebnis jetzt steht?!


----------



## micha.qlb (21. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also wenn ich davon ausgehe, das der erste Bruch oben ein "G" hat und keine "9" und das die 1 in Klammern jeweils addiert wird (ist das ein + oder ein x?) erhalte ich den Wert von 1,65906...über die Einheit bin ich mir nicht sicher, irgendwie habe ich cm² und kg dabei...



also doe Formel ist dimensionslos ^^

ist aber ein fehler drin. der Erste Therm muss noch in Klammern. Also (G+G/KG^2)  und unterm bruchstrich der therm muss auch (18-FG) lauten ...
und die Körpergröße wird in m eingegen..nicht cm


also:  [ (G+G/KG^2) x (1+KFA/100) ] / [ (|18-FG| ) x (1 + MMA/100) + FG ]

Rechenbeispiel [ (75+75/1,8^2) x (1+20/100) ] / [ (|18-15,5| ) x (1 + 30/100) + 15,5 ]

117,77 / 18,75 = 6,28

alles Klar? 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wofür das Ergebnis jetzt steht?!



JA!


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> also:  [ (G+G/KG^2) x (1+KFA/100) ] / [ (|18-FG| ) x (1 + MMA/100) + FG ]
> 
> Rechenbeispiel [ (75+75/1,8^2)...



Hab noch nicht begriffen, wie du zur 1,8 kommst (erster Therm)?


----------



## micha.qlb (21. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hab noch nicht begriffen, wie du zur 1,8 kommst (erster Therm)?




is die Körpergröße 180 cm  bzw 1,8 m (zum Quadrat)

btw...Gewicht durch Körpergröße^2 = BMI

du siehst, hier ist alles wissenschaftlich fundiert


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> du siehst, hier ist alles wissenschaftlich fundiert



Habe nie daran gezweifelt, das es sich hier um ein hochexaktes wissenschaftliches Projekt handelt...


----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2013)

Die Antwort ist 5,56...
Finde übrigens dein MMA mit 30% seeehr niedrig angenommen...
Meine aktuellen Werte und Ziele nenne ich mal nicht, sonst geht wieder das Gejaule los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (25. August 2013)

Mal wieder ein paar Impressionen einer schönen Soulride(Reha)-Tour.

1. seltene Nachzucht....erkannt was?
2. Trailsearching auf längst vergessene Pfaden 
3. dabei entdeckt - richtig fette Zwillingsfichte
4. at the End..Abbaden & Lauschen

Gruß


----------



## micha.qlb (25. August 2013)

Tippe auf Bodetal?


----------



## fm7775 (25. August 2013)

richtig


----------



## mystik-1 (25. August 2013)

gibt es eine trailuebersicht fuer wirklich einfache fahrten?
fahre demnaechst runter und es moechten beide nachwuchsradler mit.
die routen bei hasifisch hab ich schon gesehen.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. August 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> gibt es eine trailuebersicht fuer wirklich einfache fahrten?...



Kannst du das mal definieren?
Forstautobahnen gibt es zu Hauf...


----------



## duke209 (26. August 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> richtig



Nagut Bild 4 war keine Kunst und natürlich Ende.


----------



## sachsentrail (26. August 2013)

Kann jemand sagen wie schwierig der Beerenstieg ist, vielleicht mit Bild?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. August 2013)

Spaßig schwer


----------



## Hasifisch (26. August 2013)

sachsentrail schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen wie schwierig der Beerenstieg ist, vielleicht mit Bild?



Ähm -nein, und ich würde auch niemandem raten, da irgendwas zu machen. Wenn ich in den letzten Jahren eins begriffen habe: schwer und leicht sind derart subjektiv, das sie eigentlich keine Bedeutung haben.
Am Anfang fand ich den B-stieg sehr schwer, mittlerweile suche ich mir extra komplizierte Routen...nun ist der B-Stieg nicht leichter geworden, sondern ich besser...ich hoffe, man versteht mich... 
Der B-stieg hat einen Einstieg auf S3-Niveau und ist ansonsten je nach Linie S2 bis S3 (einzelne Stellen, die meist umfahren werden können). Er ist ein stark bis mittel verblockter Trail , der oben steil anfängt und nach unten tendenziell flacher wird. Das sollte als Einschätzung reichen...


----------



## fm7775 (26. August 2013)

Vlt. mal hochwandern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (26. August 2013)

auch kann man mal nach Bildern googlen. Zur objektiven Einschätzung der Steilheit und des Geländes sind die jedoch nicht geeignet. Man sieht nur wie es aussieht.


----------



## Happy_User (27. August 2013)

sachsentrail schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen wie schwierig der Beerenstieg ist, vielleicht mit Bild?



Also würde dem schon ne S3 geben. Und darf nur bewandert werden.


----------



## jedy (27. August 2013)

also ich würde mich da eher hasifisch´s beurteilung anschließen und sagen, dass nur der einstieg S3 ist, der rest wohl eher S2.

BTW: im unteren teil war er letzten sonntag noch komplett von ästen durch forstarbeiten bedeckt.


----------



## tom de la zett (27. August 2013)

Hmm.. Würde eher noch eine stufe runter gehen, sonst wäre das der erste S2...3, den ich ganz fahren würde. Juchuu  
In den Alpen schiebe ich die immer ganz...

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2013)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hmm.. Würde eher noch eine stufe runter gehen, sonst wäre das der erste S2...3, den ich ganz fahren würde. Juchuu
> In den Alpen schiebe ich die immer ganz....



Nein, S2 passt ganz sicher. S1 ist flowig mit leichten Hindernissen. Und ein paar S3 Stellen hat er auch, die man aber nicht fahren muss.
Hier S2 in der Singletrail-Skala.


----------



## tom de la zett (27. August 2013)

Hach, prima.
Da bin ich ja doch nicht so schlecht.
Stolz!  

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2013)




----------



## jaamaa (27. August 2013)

S1, S2, S3, S13... erinnert mich immer an irgendwelche öffentl. Verkehrsbetriebe. Für mich gibt es nur 'heute geschafft' oder 'nee... lieber beim nächsten mal'


----------



## duke209 (28. August 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> oder 'nee... lieber beim nächsten mal'



Und die nerven gewaltig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (28. August 2013)

jedy schrieb:


> also ich würde mich da eher hasifisch´s beurteilung anschließen und sagen, dass nur der einstieg S3 ist, der rest wohl eher S2.
> 
> BTW: im unteren teil war er letzten sonntag noch komplett von ästen durch forstarbeiten bedeckt.


 
dann haben wir uns sonntag wohl verpasst


----------



## jedy (28. August 2013)

wenn ich mir dein fotoalbum anschaue, haben wir uns doch gesehen - am eckerlochstieg. wir kamen runter, du hoch


----------



## r.lochi (28. August 2013)

jedy schrieb:


> wenn ich mir dein fotoalbum anschaue, haben wir uns doch gesehen - am eckerlochstieg. wir kamen runter, du hoch


 
ja servus  so klein ist der harz  ja ich hatte die tour mal ein bisschen auf hochlaufen getrimmt. ich hatte auch 13,5km gepäck mit


----------



## battiwr (29. August 2013)

beerenstieg am sonntag unteres teilstück nicht gefunden. bin in einer äste-steinbrockenlandschft zum o h weg gewandert. die maschinen wurden noch nicht abgebaut. leider sehe ich auch noch nicht, dass jemand den urzustand wiederherstellt.


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. August 2013)

Morgen, 
kann schon jemand was zum wassertal sagen? gern auch per pn...

NaitsirhC


----------



## netsrac (29. August 2013)

battiwr schrieb:


> ... leider sehe ich auch noch nicht, dass jemand den urzustand wiederherstellt.




Keine Angst. Zum Wandertag nächstes Jahr ist bestimmt alles wieder schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (29. August 2013)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Morgen,
> kann schon jemand was zum wassertal sagen? gern auch per pn...
> 
> NaitsirhC



alles wieder uneingeschränkt fahrbar


----------



## gnss (1. September 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> 1. seltene Nachzucht....erkannt was?



Auflösung bitte!


----------



## micha.qlb (1. September 2013)

tippe auf Mammutbaum


----------



## duke209 (1. September 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Auflösung bitte!



Ja kleiner Mammutbaum. Ein größerer steht tief im Walde versteckt - abseits jeglicher Hauptwanderwege....den werd ich mir demnächst mal anschauen.

Seit dem ich vor dem General Sherman Tree stand, begeistern mich urische Bäume!


----------



## Hasifisch (6. September 2013)

Auch hier nochmal der Aufruf - Rückmeldungen bitte im IG thread!

Viele haben ja mitbekommen, was auf dem unteren Beerenstieg los ist...industrielle Holzernte ohne Rücksicht. Im Nationalpark. Da bleibt einem der Mund offen stehen.

Hie rnoch mal die Begründung des NP, warum der BEerenstieg für Mountainbiker gesperrt wurde.

"6. Für den Beerenstieg gilt das Gleiche wie für den Hohnekamm-Weg, er ist steil und zum Teil schlecht einsehbar. Die Erosionsgefahr erhöht sich stark bei Nutzung des Weges durch Mountainbiker."

Hohnekamm:

"...Aufgrund vieler feuchter Wegabschnitte entstehen, wie man vor Ort erkennen kann, durch das Mountainbiking erhebliche Vegetationsschäden, die die Erosionsgefahr deutlich ansteigen lassen."

Wen interessiert so etwas, wenn dicht daneben im _Wald_, nicht auf der Nutzfläche _Weg_, einfach massiv und nachhaltig zerstört wird?

Wir brauchen zur Argumentation dringend Bilder der Verwüstung am Beerenstieg und vor allem von der eingesetzten Technik! Wer Bilder hat, bitte melden!


----------



## Graubiker (6. September 2013)

Nach dem Massaker kann man doch keinem Biker mehr wirklich verbieten die Beere zu fahren. Konnte man vorher ca. 200 m durch den Wald kucken, ist es jetzt ein halber Kilometer.... das wäre dann in etwa der Anhalteweg bei ca. 180 km/h. Selbst wenn wieder aufgeräumt ist, der düstere Charme dieses Weges ist hiermit im Eimer. 
Wenn es dazu keine "vernünftige" Erklärung von Seiten der Forst- und/oder Nationalparkbehörde gibt, würde ich mal eine Dame von der "Wernigeröder Zeitung" scharf machen, die zwar eher der Wanderszunft angehört, aber solche Sachen auch gerne mal anprangert. In diesem Fall sitzen wir ja nun mit den Wanderern wirklich in einem Boot.

Außerdem:

Tourenangebot
Ohne wenn und aber, gemeckert wird nicht:
Morgen, Samstag 9:15 Treffpunkt Sandtalhalle Darlingerode.
Bei herrlichem Wetter feine Wege fahren. Am Start derzeit: Christian S., Carsten E.
Inhalt: Gegend um Scharfenstein, Secret Trail + weitere freiwillige Leistungen
Bis dann, schönes Wochenende
Carsten II


----------



## micha.qlb (7. September 2013)

moin,

is morgen jemand unterwegs....und würde den dicken Micha mitschleifen?

Wunschstart ist Bad Harzburg...oder wo anders


----------



## duke209 (7. September 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> is morgen jemand unterwegs....und würde den dicken Micha mitschleifen?
> 
> Wunschstart ist Bad Harzburg...oder wo anders



Werd morgen BH auch starten, aber schon 08:00 Uhr, da später Nachmittag Familie. Hast PN.


----------



## BikeTiefling (7. September 2013)

Wenn Du für mich auch eine PN hast komme ich eventuell mit. Hatte eigentlich einen anderen Startpunkt im Sinn aber vielleicht passt es ja.

Gruß BT


----------



## battiwr (11. September 2013)

Hallo,
anbei mal einige Bilder vom Beerenstieg. Verwüstung total, eine Schande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (13. September 2013)

So, aus dem Urlaub zurück...

Die Verwüstung ist gar nicht so das Problem, da gibt es andere Böcke, die dort geschossen werden.
Mehr dazu später und vor allem im internen Forum auf ig-harz.de


----------



## Nothing85 (15. September 2013)

Ich war heute auf dem HolyTrail und der eine Drop ist völlig kaputt...


----------



## Hasifisch (15. September 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auf dem HolyTrail und der eine Drop ist völlig kaputt...



Warst wohl schon lange nicht mehr im IG Harz Forum?


----------



## Nothing85 (15. September 2013)

Da lese ich nicht so wirklich mit...da muss ich mich erstmal anmelden


----------



## Hasifisch (15. September 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Da lese ich nicht so wirklich mit...da muss ich mich erstmal anmelden



Uihh, Lümmel... 
Holy wird demnächst renoviert, mehr auf jeden Fall  nicht hier...


----------



## Graubiker (16. September 2013)

...ups, hätte ich beinahe zu viel veröffentlicht.

Kuckt mal im IG-Forum

bis dann, Carsten


----------



## battiwr (19. September 2013)

Im ig Harz Forum stehen keine Infos , oder?
Bitte mal verlinken. Danke


----------



## Hasifisch (19. September 2013)

battiwr schrieb:


> Im ig Harz Forum stehen keine Infos , oder?
> Bitte mal verlinken. Danke



Home > Forum > Allgemeines > Bikespots im Harz > Holy Trail Maintenance

Inkl. erstem Bild vom Neubau...


----------



## MTBoulette (19. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin am 12. und 13. Oktober mit zwei Freunden in DrÃ¼beck um noch etwas zu biken. 

Nach zahlreichen gefÃ¼hrten Touren, mit den Jungs von Trailtech,wird es Zeit den Harz mal auf eigene Faust zu erkunden. 

Ich brÃ¤uchte allerdings mal eure Hilfe bei der Planung. Ich mÃ¶chte am 1. Tag Richtung Schierke fahren. Mein grober Plan fÃ¼r Tag 1 :

DrÃ¼beck â Steinerne Renne â Ottofels â Moorstieg ? â Pfarrstiegâ Zeterklippe â Stempelbuche â Plessenburg â DrÃ¼beck

Alternativ: nach dem Pfarrstieg â zurÃ¼ck Richtung OttofelsÃ¼ber Beerenstieg â DrÃ¼beck

Was denkt ihr? 

 FÃ¼r den 2. Tag habeich noch keine konkreten Vorstellungen. Ich dachte vielleicht an Richtung Torfhaus, wollte aber erstmal die Tagesform meiner Mitstreiter abwarten  

Bin aber fÃ¼r VorschlÃ¤ge eurerseits offen.

Zur Not kÃ¶nnten wir mit der Schmalspurbahn auch etwas abkÃ¼rzen.

Vielleicht hat ja auch sogar jemand Lust und Zeit uns etwas zu guiden, wÃ¼rde mich freuen.

Achso, ich habe kein GPS und wÃ¼rde altmodisch per Wanderkarte unterwegs sein 

Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten.

GruÃ Roberto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (19. September 2013)

Klingt noch ein wenig nach planloser Zick-Zack-Fahrt... 
Ottofelsen ist eher was zum Runterfahren, klingt jetzt so, als wolltest du dort hoch?


----------



## duke209 (20. September 2013)

Frage an die Locals 3-Anne/Elbingerode:

Wegetip für Tourabschnitt 3-Anne nach Königshütte (Königshof-Ende Überleitungssperre). 

3-Anne -> Rastplatz Steinbach = soll ich Trail am Steinbach nehmen oder den HHS entlang des Hirschbach folgen?


----------



## MTBoulette (20. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Klingt noch ein wenig nach planloser Zick-Zack-Fahrt...
> 
> Mach mal ein besseren Vorschlag.  War ja wie gesagt nur ein grober Plan, deshalb ja auch mein Beitrag hier.
> 
> Gruß Roberto


----------



## Hasifisch (20. September 2013)

MTBoulette schrieb:


> ...
> Mach mal ein besseren Vorschlag.  War ja wie gesagt nur ein grober Plan, deshalb ja auch mein Beitrag hier.
> 
> Gruß Roberto



Erstmal Höhenmeter schrubben und von Drübeck/Darlingerode z.B. über das Tänntal/Plessenburg/Weiße Steine hoch. Über Molkenhausstern und Zeterklippen könnt ihr eigentlich gleich bis zur Brockenstraße und als erstes den H-Stieg runter. Wenn ihr den bis zum Victor-Scheffel-Weg fahrt und euch den letzten Abschnitt spart, kommt ihr rechts weg easy Richtung Hohnekamm oder Pfarrstieg oder Schierker Feuerstein etc. pp.
So wird es eine Runde... 

Bitte daran halten und problematische Wege nicht unbedingt mit vollem Namen hier schreiben...EDIT im Zusammenhang mit Befahren natürlich...


----------



## Hasifisch (20. September 2013)

War heute Vormittag auf einer kurzen Runde unterwegs - eigentlich um die Lage am B-Stieg zu checken, sekundär auch zum Spaß... 
B-Stieg hat seine erste glitschige Herbstglätte und ist nun wieder anspruchsvoller als im Hochsommer, soweit man ihn wegen der Arbeiten fahren kann.
Kleine Renne war auch mal wieder schön, auch hier ein paar sehr feuchte Steine drin.


----------



## MTBoulette (20. September 2013)

Vielen Dank erstmal. Wie gesagt, ist mein erster Trip ohne Guide, deshalb auch noch die Planlosigkeit. Hab einfach versucht Bekanntes zu kombinieren. 
Hast Du vielleicht noch einen Tip für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. September 2013)

Einfach Harzkarte ("Der Brocken", blau? mit Brockenplateau drauf, 4,- oder 4,80 â¬) kaufen, da sind alle Ã¼blichen Pfade/Stiege eingezeichnet und die HÃ¶henlinien gut erkennbar, das reicht fÃ¼r ein paar Klassiker-Touren.
Wenn ihr lange nicht gefahren seid, wÃ¼rde ich nicht als Einstieg einen nassen H-Stieg fahren...


----------



## Hasifisch (20. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ihr lange nicht gefahren seid, würde ich nicht als Einstieg einen nassen H-Stieg fahren...



Das stimmt natürlich. Der hat zwei Gesichter...


----------



## MTBoulette (20. September 2013)

Ich habe "Rund um den Brocken" von Kompass, die ist glaub ich, auch ganz brauchbar. Nur steht da leider nicht "lohnt sich" oder "lohnt sich nicht" 
Danke für den Hinweis ( H-Stieg), sind aber ganz gut im Training für Flachländler.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. September 2013)

Ach so, ich dachte ihr kennt vom Namen her die "üblichen Verdächtigen".


----------



## micha.qlb (20. September 2013)

is morgen jemand mit in Thale ..Downhill guckn?


----------



## MTBoulette (20. September 2013)

Wie gesagt,bin schon den ein oder anderen Trail mit den Jungs von "Trailtech" gefahren. Hab mir leider nur nicht alle "Abzweigungen" gemekt. 
Der Tourvorschlag von Hasifish ist schon ein Anfang. Vielleicht gibs ja noch ein paar mehr.?


----------



## iKev (21. September 2013)

Servus 

ich war diese Saison leider noch nicht im Harz unterwegs u möchte dies wieder ändern. 
Ich bin vom 01. bis 04. Oktober in Isenburg.  Natürlich suche ich immer coole Trails und deshalb die Frage an Euch: Welcher Trail ist in den ersten Minuten des Videos zu sehen und wie gelange ich dort hin?   >>> Antwort dazu gerne per PN
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28584/hd?qc=hd


Hasifisch u Co. dreht ihr am 03.Oktober eine gemeinschaftliche runde, der man sich anschließen kann?


----------



## duke209 (21. September 2013)

In den ersten Sek. ist es der H-Stieg. 
Von Ilsenb. über Molkenhausstern-Zetternklippen-Brockenkinder


----------



## Hasifisch (21. September 2013)

iKev schrieb:


> ...Hasifisch u Co. dreht ihr am 03.Oktober eine gemeinschaftliche runde, der man sich anschließen kann?



Jepp...in Livigno...

Hasifisch von mobil...


----------



## duke209 (23. September 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Frage an die Locals 3-Anne/Elbingerode:
> 
> Wegetip für Tourabschnitt 3-Anne nach Königshütte (Königshof-Ende Überleitungssperre).
> 3-Anne -> Rastplatz Steinbach = soll ich Trail am Steinbach nehmen oder den HHS entlang des Hirschbach folgen?



Niemand nen Tip ob am "Steinbach" oder "Hirschbach" runter?
"Wormketal" (der östlicher Weg neben der Bahnline von 3-Anne) und dem unteren Abschnitt an der Wormke selber?  
Oder "Mandelhölzer Fußweg" ?

Ich such halt noch Wege/Trails/landschaftliche Alternativen um von Schierke oder 3-Anne Richung Königshütte zu gelangen, ohne 5-Meter breite Forstwege.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (23. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Jepp...in Livigno...
> 
> Hasifisch von mobil...



Das ist prima. Seid ihr die ganze Zeit da oben im Schnee oder auch mal weiter unten?


----------



## Hasifisch (23. September 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Niemand nen Tip ob am "Steinbach" oder "Hirschbach" runter?
> "Wormketal" (der östlicher Weg neben der Bahnline von 3-Anne) und dem unteren Abschnitt an der Wormke selber?
> Oder "Mandelhölzer Fußweg" ?
> 
> ...



Also richtig genial geht es von Schierke über die Schnarcherklippen Richtung Elendstal bis Elend.
Dann wird es schwer mit schönen Trails, da diese Gegend dann eher ein Hochplateau ist und die meisten Wege eben eher Forststraßen sind. Einen schönen kleinen Trail gibt es noch zur Mandelholzsperre runter, das war es eigentlich schon.
Bin aber schon lange nicht mehr in der Gegend unterwegs gewesen, weil die interessanteren Sachen eher ab Drei Annen/Schierke kommen.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. September 2013)

gnss schrieb:


> Das ist prima. Seit ihr die ganze Zeit da oben im Schnee oder auch mal weiter unten?



Ist eigentlich als MTB Urlaub geplant...


----------



## duke209 (23. September 2013)

Danke, mal einplant in Route - nicht länger dadurch - nehm ich ..aber Erbsensuppe entfällt somit am Bahnhof 

Was mir immer wieder auffällt/einfällt = laut Karte ist der obere Abschnitt des H-Stiegs 2-gleisig....mir so unterwegs noch nicht aufgefallen? Denke kenn nur den "südlicheren/rechten" Trail.


----------



## AlexR (24. September 2013)

Hat jemand den Track der diesjährigen Saisoneröffnung? Ich bräuchte ein paar Inspirationen für eine Anfängertaugliche Tour um Wernigerode.


----------



## kalihalde (24. September 2013)

AlexR schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Track der diesjährigen Saisoneröffnung? Ich bräuchte ein paar Inspirationen für eine Anfängertaugliche Tour um Wernigerode.


 
Hast PN


----------



## fm7775 (25. September 2013)

iKev schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> ich war diese Saison leider noch nicht im Harz unterwegs u möchte dies wieder ändern.
> Ich bin vom 01. bis 04. Oktober in Isenburg.  Natürlich suche ich immer coole Trails und deshalb die Frage an Euch: Welcher Trail ist in den ersten Minuten des Videos zu sehen und wie gelange ich dort hin?   >>> Antwort dazu gerne per PN
> ...



wüßte ich auch gerne, 

ich fahre ne Runde mit Jens aus Berlin


http://www.komoot.de/tour/1838350
 Treffpunkt in WR Floßplatz, ist in der Nähe Bahnhof Hasserode


----------



## Hasifisch (26. September 2013)

Allein in der ersten Minute sind es wohl 4 verschiedene Trails...


----------



## fm7775 (26. September 2013)

habe mir nicht alles angesehen, aber ich denke mal der Holy ist auch dabei. Nur bin ich da noch nie gewesen und konnte daher auch die im internen Forum angesprochene Holztransportaktion nicht unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (26. September 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> habe mir nicht alles angesehen, aber ich denke mal der Holy ist auch dabei. Nur bin ich da noch nie gewesen und konnte daher auch die im internen Forum angesprochene Holztransportaktion nicht unterstützen.



Nein ist nicht im Video. 
Und zur Holzaktion = faule Ausrede Frank  .
Aber man möge uns beiden die räumliche Distanz verzeihen, sonst wäre hät ich gern meine Vorräte verteilt.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. September 2013)

Ist hiermit offiziell entschuldigt...


----------



## fuschnick (26. September 2013)

Der Holy ist mit in dem Video.. Außerdem z.B. Bikepark Schulenberg und Braunlage.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. September 2013)

Holy bei 1:25 - 1:40.
Gibt es so nicht mehr...


----------



## downhillsau (26. September 2013)

Das Video ist aus Filmmaterial bei unseren wöchentlichen Touren entstanden. Man sieht verschiedene trails im Ostharz sowie Bikepark Braunlage und Schulenberg. Das zu verbinden, wird ne ganz schön große Runde.


----------



## Birotarier (27. September 2013)

Prachtvolles WE in Sicht bzw. schon begonnen. Interesse an langer Trailrunde, z.B. Samstag? Insgesamt 3.Versuch, jemand dazu zu bewegen, mitzukommen. Habe die Tour hier schon mal gepostet. 1500hm (runter ca 1400 trail!), 52km. Mindestens 5h30min bei zügiger Fahrweise. Track ist von mir selbst:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.109183.html
Details zur Startzeit bei Interesse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laute (27. September 2013)

harudbod schrieb:


> Prachtvolles WE in Sicht bzw. schon begonnen. Interesse an langer Trailrunde, z.B. Samstag? Insgesamt 3.Versuch, jemand dazu zu bewegen, mitzukommen. Habe die Tour hier schon mal gepostet. 1500hm (runter ca 1400 trail!), 52km. Mindestens 5h30min bei zügiger Fahrweise. Track ist von mir selbst:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.109183.html
> Details zur Startzeit bei Interesse!



falls du gegen 15.00 am scharfenstein vorbeikommst, würde ich mich da anschliessen-früher kann ich nich...falls das nix wird mit uns, meine empfehlung : vom scharfenstein 1.0 km den kolonnenweg richtung brocken und dann die hermannstr runter zur stempelsbuche-von hier könnte man auch gleich rüber zum einstieg schindelstieg....
gruss lauti


----------



## duke209 (29. September 2013)

Am Salzstieg (zum Torfhaus) sind im mittleren Abschnitt ab Querung "Wiesenweg" heftigste Forstarbeiten im Gange, wodurch der Trail auch betroffen ist. Vorallem durch das holzen der ersten Bäumreihe rechts und links am Trail geht der "dunkle" Flair verloren. Mal sehn wie hoch sie es treiben  ...wäre sehr schade.

(Ansonsten gestern früh im Raureif gestartet - hat was. MD-Weg hat diesmal klar nach Punkten gewonnen, ging nix, trotz mehrerer Versuche.....an Tagen wie diesen eben.   . Schöner einsamer Weg am Hang oberhalb dem Kellwasser-Bach, Schotteraufstieg mit gefüllt 30% Steigung (Reitstieg  ), Erstbefahren des "Jägerstiegs" an den Ahrendberger Klippen (wobei ich oben nicht alles gefahren bin....wer die Herausforderung sucht  ...sehr geil.....ebenso Kästeklippen)...schöne AM-Tour. Nach 55km und Einflug nach BH über den Flowtrail W-Hangweg quasi im Ar***  )


----------



## Hasifisch (29. September 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ...Nach 55km und Einflug nach BH über den Flowtrail W-Hangweg quasi im Ar***  )



Wenn man so etwas nach einer Tour mit einem Grinsen sagen kann, hat man alles richtig gemacht...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. September 2013)

War gestern im Bereich Hohneklippen wandern: so viele Leute habe ich da noch nie gesehen, es waren Massen! Sogar auf den Weg vom Trudenstein hoch, der ist sonst immer leer. Moorstieg ist gesperrt wegen Baufälligkeit, da verteilt es sich gleich noch weniger. So lange das Wetter so schön ist, fahrt lieber in unbekannte Ecken (vor allem am 3. Oktober!), da gibt es ja genug davon.


----------



## laute (30. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> War gestern im Bereich Hohneklippen wandern: so viele Leute habe ich da noch nie gesehen, es waren Massen! Sogar auf den Weg vom Trudenstein hoch, der ist sonst immer leer. Moorstieg ist gesperrt wegen Baufälligkeit, da verteilt es sich gleich noch weniger. So lange das Wetter so schön ist, fahrt lieber in unbekannte Ecken (vor allem am 3. Oktober!), da gibt es ja genug davon.



typisch für september/oktober : massen ob zu fuss(wo diese pilzsammler überall rumkrauchen im Nationalpark-unerhört) oder auf dem radel, wenn dann auch noch schönes wetter und n we zusammenkommen....sind selbst die "unbekannten ecken" nicht mehr sicher
egal...leben und leben lassen


----------



## duke209 (30. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Moorstieg ist gesperrt wegen Baufälligkeit,



Servus,

Schild/Absperrung oben an der L-Klippe?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. September 2013)

Es hängen überall Hinweise aus und am Abzweig oben ist ein großes Schild auf einen Brettersteig geschraubt. Im Vergleich mit dem Zustand im Frühjahr ist er deutlich verfallen, erstaunlich wie schnell das da oben geht.


----------



## duke209 (30. September 2013)

Nochmal ne Frage - von Schierke nach Elend über Schnarcherklippe:
a) über die Mäuseklippe dann rüber zur Schnarcher und Trail nach Elend?
b) Trail parallel der Kalten Bode und dann rechts hoch zur Schnarcher? 

Wenn a), ist der westliche Trail fahrbar oder geht nur der Forstweg?

Danke.


----------



## kalihalde (30. September 2013)

War ganz schön was los am WE im Harz. Ein paar Hallenser und ein Braunschweiger hatten ja am Samstag das Vergnügen, mit micha.qlb und downhillsau (teilweise) ein paar Trails im Ostharz zu erkunden. Vielen Dank noch mal an den/die Guide/s . Es waren in meinen Augen richtig viele Leute (Wanderer) unterwegs. Wie z.B. hier am Hamburger Wappen





Es gab auch drei Diskussionen zum Thema Mountainbiken mit Passanten wie z.B. mit dieser netten Schäferin, auf deren Weide wir ohne Absicht irgendwie geraten waren.





Hier gibt´s noch ein paar Filmchen:

 
 
 
Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## battiwr (30. September 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Einen schönen Abend wünscht
> kalihalde


 @kalihalde:das wetter hat ja mitgespielt doch leider hat sich mein bike  verabschiedet, sodass ich ausscheiden musste, leider. 
ist im video teil 4 der btw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (30. September 2013)

battiwr schrieb:


> ist im video teil 4 der btw?



Hast PN.


----------



## micha.qlb (30. September 2013)

Betonung auch "W"...ein militanter "W"erer hat das auch noch mal bestätigt


----------



## battiwr (30. September 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Betonung auch "W"...ein militanter "W"erer hat das auch noch mal bestätigt


auf einer tour in den alpen trieb es wanderer soweit, dass er den vormir fahrenden, den hang hinunter stiess. also nochmal glück gehabt.

als mir auf dem heine weg ein wandere sagte, ich soll den mountain bike weg auf der anderen seite nehmen, haste du kaum noch worte.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> War gestern im Bereich Hohneklippen wandern: so viele Leute habe ich da noch nie gesehen, es waren Massen! Sogar auf den Weg vom Trudenstein hoch, der ist sonst immer leer. Moorstieg ist gesperrt wegen Baufälligkeit, da verteilt es sich gleich noch weniger. So lange das Wetter so schön ist, fahrt lieber in unbekannte Ecken (vor allem am 3. Oktober!), da gibt es ja genug davon.



Wenn im Oktober (ja fast, ich weiß...) noch mal ein paar schöne Tage angesagt werden, bekommen recht viele Leute Torschlusspanik und ziehen noch mal los.
Samstage sind aus meiner Erfahrung generell stärker strapaziert.



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Es hängen überall Hinweise aus und am Abzweig oben ist ein großes Schild auf einen Brettersteig geschraubt. Im Vergleich mit dem Zustand im Frühjahr ist er deutlich verfallen, erstaunlich wie schnell das da oben geht.



Wir waren genau dort unterwegs, um die Schei**e am B-Stieg zu dokumentieren, sind über den Moorstieg zu Fuß hoch. unten war nix beschildert, oben dann das Schild. Begehbar ist er aber noch ganz gut, wenn man nicht drei linke Füße hat.



battiwr schrieb:


> auf einer tour in den alpen trieb es wanderer soweit, dass er den vormir fahrenden, den hang hinunter stiess. also nochmal glück gehabt.
> 
> als mir auf dem heine weg ein wandere sagte, ich soll den mountain bike weg auf der anderen seite nehmen, haste du kaum noch worte.



Was erlebt man nicht alles. Meist sind es aber eher Gelegenheits-Naturfreunde.


----------



## duke209 (30. September 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Wie z.B. hier am Hamburger Wappen
> 
> kalihalde



300m Luftlinie meiner Schwiegereltern  

Hoffe Freitag früh is ned so viel los im Oberharz ...wird ne "20 years anniversary tour"....

Edit: bzgl. Teil 4 - gibts noch jemanden, der auf dem Trail in dieser Richtung ziemlich mittig vor dem Felsabsatz, der sich quer über den Weg zieht (bestimmt 50cm hoch) scheut? 
...ging noch nie, wird auch nie gehen


----------



## micha.qlb (30. September 2013)

Ritter Runkel issn unfallfrei gefahren und zapp brannigan auch..ist nur leicht gestrauchelt. Kopfsache...bei mir schaltet der transistor auch nich durch  Bei Nässe wäre ein Drop noch ne Variante^^


----------



## Hasifisch (30. September 2013)

50cm klingt jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm...gibt es da irgendwelche weiteren fiesen Kriterien?


----------



## micha.qlb (30. September 2013)

würde sagen die stufe ist höher...ca nen meter mit 50cm absätzen (wenns die ist, die danny meint) man kann die auch nicht gerade runter fahren sondern muss die rechts, hangseitig anfahren und kommt im "auslauf" dann aber links bodeseitig. Is schon nich ohne


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. September 2013)

@_Hasifisch_: da hängen überall weiße DIN a4-Blätter mit Moorstieghinweisen, unten, an der Spinne...ja, ist begehbar, aber schau Dir manche Wanderer an, die sollten es doch beser sein lassen. Die haben es drauf und latschen dann direkt durch's Hochmoor. Der Beerenstieg unten sieht schon krass aus, ok., sind halt Forstarbeiten. Aber dann sollte man sich die Heuchelei mit Erosion durch Radler usw. sparen. An einem völlig zerfahrenem Weg hängt ein Verbotsschild für Radfahrer, toll.
 @_duke209_: ganz rechts über die schräge Steinplatte(plättchen) fahren, ist kein Ding. Wird bei Nässe aber nicht gehen, da auf der Schräge dann der Reifen nicht mehr halten wird. Hm, als Drop (besser Dröppchen). Wäre nicht meins, da der Absprung irgendwie "unruhig" ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (30. September 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...Is schon nich ohne



Macht mich neugierig... 



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @_Hasifisch_: da hängen überall weiße DIN a4-Blätter mit Moorstieghinweisen, unten, an der Spinne...ja, ist begehbar, aber schau Dir manche Wanderer an, die sollten es doch beser sein lassen. Die haben es drauf und latschen dann direkt durch's Hochmoor. Der Beerenstieg unten sieht schon krass aus, ok., sind halt Forstarbeiten. Aber dann sollte man sich die Heuchelei mit Erosion durch Radler usw. sparen. An einem völlig zerfahrenem Weg hängt ein Verbotsschild für Radfahrer, toll.
> @_duke209_: ganz rechts über die schräge Steinplatte(plättchen) fahren, ist kein Ding. Wird bei Nässe aber nicht gehen, da auf der Schräge dann der Reifen nicht mehr halten wird. Hm, als Drop (besser Dröppchen). Wäre nicht meins, da der Absprung irgendwie "unruhig" ist.



Die Blättchen habe ich zweimal bei normaler Vorbeifahrt nicht gesehen...die haben es echt drauf, so Sachen möglichst unauffällig zu platzieren. Gibt ja nun mal keine Pflicht *jeden* Rastplatz zu nutzen...

Zu den Forstarbeiten gibt es recht erschütternde Erkenntnisse meinerseits, dazu später mehr. Nur soviel: Christian weiß nach unserer Begehung nun auch, warum mich das so fertig macht...


----------



## duke209 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Macht mich neugierig...




Dann solltest du auch mal den "Jägerstieg" ab Klippe probieren. 
(Würde aber ne fette Runde bei Start WR sein. Also ggf. shutteln. Ich bin Runde dorthin ab BH gefahren.)

Diese Stufe nervt mich, muss sie mir mal genauer anschauen. Aber ein Drop wäre extrem auf Grund der Gegebenheiten.

Vielleicht auch ne Bike-Sache???? Brauch zu Hause noch Argumente für mehr Federweg


----------



## jaamaa (2. Oktober 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du auch mal den "Jägerstieg" ab Klippe probieren.


Meinst du die netten Spitzkehren?


----------



## duke209 (2. Oktober 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Meinst du die netten Spitzkehren?



Auch. 
Geht ja nach 5m handbreiten Trail mit dem Abschnitt am Geländer los - Kopfsache -, folgend mit einer fetten Steinkante - auch sicher nur eine Kopfsache, bzw. nur was für "nicht durchrauschende Gabeln"   und geht dann mit den Spitzkehren - wovon mind. 2 nicht fahrbar sind denke ich - weiter.

(Die kurze Kletterkante bergauf mal aussen vor.)

Aber dann geil....

Kennst du den außenrum verlaufenden Stiegabschnitt - also Jägerstieg ohne Beginn ab Klippe? 
Ist der auch komplett so wie der untere Abschnitt?


----------



## jaamaa (2. Oktober 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Kennst du den außenrum verlaufenden Stiegabschnitt - also Jägerstieg ohne Beginn ab Klippe?
> Ist der auch komplett so wie der untere Abschnitt?



Weiß nicht, bin da bis jetzt nur einmal lang... und das bei Regen. War ziemlich übel die ganze Sache und ich letztendlich angenervt . Ab da zurück nach BH ist es aber eh mehr Autobahn als Trail.


----------



## jaamaa (2. Oktober 2013)

Hier sind doch einige die Koomot benutzen. Vielleicht ist das interessant...
*... kostenloses Regionen-Paket im Wert von 8,99*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (2. Oktober 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ab da zurück nach BH ist es aber eh mehr Autobahn als Trail.



Da hast du recht, hab ab Treppenstein zurück zum Radaufall auch keine echten Trails in die Tour einbringen können. Davor war´s und danach wars abwechslungsreich...aber so 20min mal Forstautobahn ist auch zur Erholung nett 

http://www.komoot.de/tour/1847125


----------



## Birotarier (5. Oktober 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> würde sagen die stufe ist höher...ca nen meter mit 50cm absätzen (wenns die ist, die danny meint) man kann die auch nicht gerade runter fahren sondern muss die rechts, hangseitig anfahren und kommt im "auslauf" dann aber links bodeseitig. Is schon nich ohne



Hab ich auch schon davor gestanden. 1 m passt, insgesamt fast noch etwas mehr. Das ganze in einer flachen Rechtskurve (droppen geht zu weit links raus)  und nach links hängend. Glatter Schiefer und fast immer feucht. Relativ kurzer Übergang ins Flache. Wenn man nach links unfreiwillig absteigt,was nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, gehts ziemlich weit runter. Mit normalem AM und bei normalem Fahrkönnen sicherlich mehr als grenzwertig.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. Oktober 2013)

Da gibt's nur eins: mal wieder hinfahren wenn es leerer ist und genauer angucken. Nebenbei sind im B-Tal die Anstiege für mich die große Herausforderung, da schwierig aber eigentlich machbar. Muss ja nicht gleich bei Regen sein.


----------



## duke209 (5. Oktober 2013)

harudbod schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon davor gestanden. 1 m passt, insgesamt fast noch etwas mehr. Das ganze in einer flachen Rechtskurve (droppen geht zu weit links raus)  und nach links hängend. Glatter Schiefer und fast immer feucht. Relativ kurzer Übergang ins Flache. Wenn man nach links unfreiwillig absteigt,was nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, gehts ziemlich weit runter. Mit normalem AM und bei normalem Fahrkönnen sicherlich mehr als grenzwertig.



Richtige Einschätzung. 
Wollte gestern nochmal schauen, bin aber über Dambachtal hoch, um meine Trailtour "Ilsenburg-Thale" mit dem H-Grund zu krönen. 

 @Ritter Runkel - aus dem Kopf heraus mind. eine Stelle die bergauf Technik erfordert.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2013)

Achtung!
Am WE kommen die exakten Daten, hier schon mal die Vorinformation:
Unser Saisonabschluss-Wochenende findet am 26. und 27.10. statt! Es gibt diesmal mehrere parallele Touren, da die Runde mit 56 Leuten schon etwas zäh war... 
Samstag bei Bedarf schon ein oder zwei kleine Runden am Nachmittag, Samstagabend IG Harz Jahressitzung (müssen wir machen).
Sonntag dann auf jeden Fall eine AM Runde mit Sightseeing um Wernigerode bis Kloster Michaelstein, ca. 40km und 1.000 Hm sowie eine Enduro-Runde mit ca. 50km und 1.300 Hm, Verlauf so grob Zillierbachsperre, Drei Annen, Von-Eichendorff-Stieg, Alexanderstieg, Holy Trail.
Außerdem überlegen wir eine kleine 25-30km Familien- und Einsteigerrunde anzubieten.


----------



## duke209 (11. Oktober 2013)

Sitzung Plessenburg? (war bei Gründung schon platzmässig ausgereizt, wenn´s diesmal noch mehr werden? vielleicht geht ja outdoor noch)

Termin vorgemerkt 
(ob ich bis dahin ein fahrbares Bike habe, muss ich sehn)


----------



## verano (11. Oktober 2013)

termin gebucht! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Oktober 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Sitzung Plessenburg? (war bei Gründung schon platzmässig ausgereizt, wenn´s diesmal noch mehr werden? vielleicht geht ja outdoor noch)
> 
> Termin vorgemerkt
> (ob ich bis dahin ein fahrbares Bike habe, muss ich sehn)



Sitzung diesmal am Startort in der Harzpension Mann. Da kann jeder gleich duschen und im Anschluss machen wir die Sitzung.
Plessenburg macht die Enduro-Runde Rast.

Mein AM-Hardtail stünde für Notfälle zur Verfügung!


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Oktober 2013)

Auch hier die Info:

Nun ist das Sommerloch endgültig vorbei. Der Sommer ja wohl auch... 

*1. Saisonabschluss*

Wieder können wir trefflich diskutieren, ab der wievielten Wiederholung einer Veranstaltung der Begriff Tradition ins Spiel kommt. Für uns als positiv progressive Menschen reichte da bereits die erste Wiederholung im letzten Herbst, nun liegt uns schon quasi der Begriff "Kult" auf der Zunge!
Am 26. und 27.10.2013 finden also unsere Saisonabschlusstouren statt. Danach habt ihr die offizielle Erlaubnis, euer Mountainbike mit Mottenkugeln zu behängen und für ein paar Monate zu vergessen. Ihr müsst aber nicht. Damit euch das aber leichter fällt, werden wir euch quälen!

Unter "Events" auf www.ig-harz.de findet ihr gleich vier neue Einträge: drei in ihren Anforderungen unterschiedliche Touren am Samstag, dem 26.10. und eine lockere Vormittagsrunde am Sonntag. Start ist immer die Harzpension Mann, Mühlental 76 in 38855 Wernigerode. Dort wird es wieder für jeden die Möglichkeit zum Duschen nach den Touren geben (1 EUR inkl. Handtuch) und wir haben natürlich einen warmen Gastraum für Bier und Eisbein danach. Andere Formen der Ernährung werden zähneknirschend ebenfalls möglich sein.

Wir haben uns für mehrere Touren entschieden, weil die Saisoneröffnung mit 56 Leuten zwar witzig, aber doch recht zäh erschien. Mit den unterschiedlichen Touren möchten wir homogenere Gruppen erreichen.

Bitte seid bei der Anmeldung sorgfältig und umsichtig! Ihr erspart uns viel Arbeit, wenn ihr euch wirklich nur anmeldet, wenn ihr euch über eure Fähigkeiten im Klaren seid und die richtige Tour wählt. Details findet ihr in den Streckenbeschreibungen.

*Bis Freitag, den 18.10.2013, können nur registrierte Nutzer der IG Harz Website die Events sehen und sich dafür anmelden! Ab Freitag, 12:00 Uhr werden die Einträge allgemein veröffentlicht und können auch von Nicht-IG-Harzern reserviert werden!



2. Jahressitzung verschoben*



Unsere jährliche Sitzung inkl. Wahl der Sprecher wird doch nicht wie ursprünglich angekündigt im Rahmen dieses Wochenendes stattfinden. Grund ist schlicht, das immer noch die Antwort des Nationalparkes Harz auf unsere Schreiben aus dem Juli fehlt. Wir haben zwar eine Aussage, das diese bald kommen soll, aber kein Datum dazu. Da diese Antwort aber entscheidend für unser weiteres Vorgehen ist und dringend diskutiert werden sollte, verschieben wir den Termin der Sitzung auf den späten November - Genaueres geben wir zeitnah hier bekannt!



Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns beim Saisonabschluss!



Viele Grüße,

Garrit Wenzel (Hasifisch), Sprecher der IG Harz


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Oktober 2013)

In vier Stunden kann sich jeder bei der Abschlusstour anmelden!

Außerdem mach ich mal frech Werbung für mein Bild, das heute in der Auswahl zum "Bild des Tages" ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (21. Oktober 2013)

Für die Enduro-Tour am Samstag ist ein Platz wieder frei! Außerdem gibt es noch Plätze für die AM-Tour mit vielen schönen Aussichten über 1.000 Hm und 42km.
Anmeldungen hier:
http://ig-harz.de/events.html


----------



## Birotarier (23. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Für die Enduro-Tour am Samstag ist ein Platz wieder frei!



Zu spät reagiert, ist wohl gegessen.
Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, der zu spät kam und den die anderen Touren nicht sooo interessieren.
Werde wahrscheinlich am Samstag auch ne größere Runde drehen, ähnliche Eckdaten (hm, km).  Bei Interesse bitte melden!


----------



## r.lochi (23. Oktober 2013)

harudbod schrieb:


> Zu spät reagiert, ist wohl gegessen.
> Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, der zu spät kam und den die anderen Touren nicht sooo interessieren.
> Werde wahrscheinlich am Samstag auch ne größere Runde drehen, ähnliche Eckdaten (hm, km).  Bei Interesse bitte melden!



sorry, den hab ich dir wohl weggeschnappt... aber fahrt doch mit 20m abstand hinterher


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Oktober 2013)

harudbod schrieb:


> Zu spät reagiert, ist wohl gegessen.
> Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, der zu spät kam und den die anderen Touren nicht sooo interessieren.
> Werde wahrscheinlich am Samstag auch ne größere Runde drehen, ähnliche Eckdaten (hm, km).  Bei Interesse bitte melden!



Es ist wieder ein Platz frei und heute im Laufe des Tages eventuell noch ein weiterer...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Soll das tatsächlich morgen in Wernigerode den ganzen Tag regnen?
Ist ja mal voll scheizze


----------



## micha.qlb (25. Oktober 2013)

nein...die niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 85 %

d.h. bestes wetter und sonne satt


----------



## fm7775 (25. Oktober 2013)

ich habe nur 35% gefunden, also noch mehr Sonne, vlt. können wir auch noch baden gehen

http://www.forstpraxis.de/wetter?redid=333882&location=Wernigerode&tag=1&meteoland=de&zipid=7616


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich lass mich mal überraschen.
Schade das mein Endura MT500 noch bei Rose rumliegt
Freu mich schon...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen! Leider muss ich absagen. Meine Erkältung steckt noch in mir drin und da passt das nass feuchte Wetter nich wirklich.
Schade... hab mich so drauf gefreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (26. Oktober 2013)

Moin und ich stecke in Halberstadt fest. Anschlusszug hat 40 min Verspätung. Vor 10:15 werde ich nicht da sein. Wie kann ich das abkürzen. Vom Bahnhof gleich nach Hasserode?


----------



## ohmtroll (28. Oktober 2013)

Vom MDR:







Viel Wind heute auf den Trails...


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich warte nur darauf, bis die ersten Verrückten auf dem Brocken anheben und dann in Magdeburg wiedergefunden werden...und in der Konsequenz dann noch mehr Singletrails für Biker gesperrt werden...
Vor Jahren gab es mal ein Beitrag, wo Volldeppen von Eltern mit Müh´und Not ihre Kleinkinder auf dem Brocken festhalten konnten...


----------



## BikeTiefling (29. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ... wo Volldeppen von Eltern mit Müh´und Not ihre Kleinkinder auf dem Brocken festhalten konnten...



Habe ich schon live gesehen  bescheuert!


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Oktober 2013)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Habe ich schon live gesehen  bescheuert!



Da muss man dann echt ruhig bleiben...


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Oktober 2013)

den beitrag hatte ich auch gesehen..ich meine, dass da sogar kinderwagen zu sehen waren. hab ich minus null verständnis für...

ebensowenig dafür, dass an solchen tagen der gipfel nicht gesperrt wird. Aber da spielt der Brockenwirt halt "Lieber Gott" und verkauft weiterhin Cola für 3,50 während sich die "Helden" oben ob ihrer heldenhaften Gipfelbesteigung selbst beweihräuchern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (29. Oktober 2013)

Gipfelbesteigungen von der Bahnstation aus )


----------



## duke209 (29. Oktober 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ebensowenig dafür, dass an solchen tagen der gipfel nicht gesperrt wird. Aber da spielt der Brockenwirt halt "Lieber Gott" und verkauft weiterhin Cola für 3,50 während sich die "Helden" oben ob ihrer heldenhaften Gipfelbesteigung selbst beweihräuchern



Abgesehen vom Thema Kinder - dakor - ist jeder alt genug und wäre keine Träne wert sofern bei diesen Bedingungen etwas passiert. 
Das gleiche denkt man unteranderm doch auch von uns Radlern, wenn wir 20cm entfernt vom 20m Hang trailen.

Sperren müsste man ihn dann auch bei Schneesturm...

Gruss


----------



## micha.qlb (5. November 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Thema Kinder - dakor - ist jeder alt genug und wäre keine Träne wert sofern bei diesen Bedingungen etwas passiert.
> Das gleiche denkt man unteranderm doch auch von uns Radlern, wenn wir 20cm entfernt vom 20m Hang trailen.
> 
> Sperren müsste man ihn dann auch bei Schneesturm...
> ...



da sagste was. 

Ich nehm das mal als Anlass um zu appellieren.
Ich war heute Augenzeuge, als im B-Canyon kurz vor Ende, direkt nach der Treppe, dort wo die Serpentinen zur Teufelsbrücke anfangen, der halbe Hang runter gekommen ist.

Ok ich neige zu Überteibungen. Es war ein Baum und diverse große Wacker, die, wenn man sie abbekommen hätte, die Rübe trotz Dunstkiepe ordentlich zerbeult hätten. Mit anderen Worten...das war kein Spass!

Mich hat es nur nicht erwischt, weil ich ein Foto gemacht habe...sonst wäre ich genau dort gewesen. Krasse Sache.

Also...wenn etwas aus objektiven Gründen gesperrt ist..haltet euch dran. Offensichtlich ist das gerade dort wieder der Fall. Am Gasthaus war Flatterband. Auch scheint irgendwas mit der Straße richtung Hexentanzplatz passiert zu sein..die ist gesperrt. Was da ist..kein Schimmer

Einschlag



da liegter



Das war der Größte und der hat es auch biis fast runter geschafft


----------



## downhillsau (5. November 2013)

Micha,

du sollst doch nicht immer so agressiv fahren und alles in Bewegung setzen. Du warst es sicherlich auch, der bei mir vor der Haustür den 50t Brocken von der Mauer geschuppt hat oder?

Ich weiß nicht, ob das an der Jahreszeit liegt oder einfach Zufälle sind. Fakt ist, dass es die letzten Tage ordentlich geregnet hat und die ein oder andere Windböe gab.


----------



## duke209 (5. November 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Micha,
> 
> du sollst doch nicht immer so agressiv fahren und alles in Bewegung setzen. Du warst es sicherlich auch, der bei mir vor der Haustür den 50t Brocken von der Mauer geschuppt hat oder?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob das an der Jahreszeit liegt oder einfach Zufälle sind. Fakt ist, dass es die letzten Tage ordentlich geregnet hat und die ein oder andere Windböe gab.



Hat mir mein Dad Sonntag auch auf Bildern von seiner Hausrunde gezeigt....ordentlicher Abbruch an der T-Mauer

Bin Sonntag die L240 von Hexe nach T. runter und da lagen einige Brocken am Strassenrand in Höhe des Windecks. Mit Auto hätte man sich ordentlich was einfangen können. Passt zur Aussage im Netz:

"Vollsperrung der L 240 zwischen Thale und Friedrichsbrunn
Mit Wirkung Montag, den 04.11.2013 bis 29.11.2013 wird die o.g. Landesstraße wegen Abtragung von lockerem Felsgestein voll gesperrt.
Umleitungsführung Linie 18 und freigestellter Schülerverkehr. Ab Hst. Thale, Bf. ohne Halt über Neinstedt Bad Suderode zur Hst. Friedrichsbrunn, Schreiberstr. Hst. Ortsmitte."


----------



## Nothing85 (5. November 2013)

Wer von euch hat denn mal Lust auf einen Nightride so für ca. 2h?


----------



## r.lochi (5. November 2013)

wann?


----------



## Nothing85 (6. November 2013)

Ist mir eigentlich relativ egal Hauptsache es ist von oben so einigermaßen trocken


----------



## micha.qlb (6. November 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Micha,
> 
> du sollst doch nicht immer so agressiv fahren und alles in Bewegung setzen. Du warst es sicherlich auch, der bei mir vor der Haustür den 50t Brocken von der Mauer geschuppt hat oder?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob das an der Jahreszeit liegt oder einfach Zufälle  sind. Fakt ist, dass es die letzten Tage ordentlich geregnet hat und die  ein oder andere Windböe gab.



ist komplett an mir vorbei gegangen  
Hab gelesen, dass Vandalismus als wahrscheinlich annimmt, weil man Betrunkene gesehen hat   Wenn der Teufelsmauerranger meinen obigen Beitrag liest, dann sind es  sicher wieder die Biker! Die machen ja dort eh schon immer alles kaputt.




duke209 schrieb:


> Hat mir mein Dad Sonntag auch auf Bildern von  seiner Hausrunde gezeigt....ordentlicher Abbruch an der T-Mauer
> 
> Bin Sonntag die L240 von Hexe nach T. runter und da lagen einige Brocken  am Strassenrand in Höhe des Windecks. Mit Auto hätte man sich  ordentlich was einfangen können. Passt zur Aussage im Netz:
> 
> ...



sowas ähnliches hab ich mir schon gedacht hatte nur so spontan nix gefunden



Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich relativ egal Hauptsache es ist von oben so einigermaßen trocken



biste gez eigentlich im IG-Harz Forum angemeldet? Gerade gestern gabs ne beleuchtete Feierabendrunde


----------



## Nothing85 (6. November 2013)

Haha ne immer noch nicht...
Sollte ich mal machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. November 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Haha ne immer noch nicht...
> Sollte ich mal machen...



Grrrrr...


----------



## duke209 (6. November 2013)

Beim 2. Bild von Micha erinnere ich mich an unsere Jugendsünden im Wald in Thale  wo wir auch von der dortigen Bergkuppen solche Brocken gezielt gesucht und ausgehebelt haben, damit sie dann mit Getöse hinabgestürzt sind. Gleiches mit Baumstämmen. Immer in der Hoffnung, dass auf den unteren Hangwegen niemand unterwegs war. 

Jaja.....sie wussten nicht was sie taten


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. November 2013)

Nichts geht über ein altes Rad von einem Leiterwagen, die rollen und springen Hammer! Aber so was liegt jetzt nicht mehr im Wald rum.


----------



## duke209 (6. November 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Nichts geht über ein altes Rad von einem Leiterwagen, die rollen und springen Hammer! Aber so was liegt jetzt nicht mehr im Wald rum.



In deiner Jugend etwa noch??


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. November 2013)

Ja, das taten sie. Das Holz war zwar z.T. weg bzw. vergammelt, aber durch den Stahlreifen drumherum rollten sie noch wie Sau! 
Aber damals gabs auch noch Sendepausen mit und ohne Testbild, Stempelbremsen und Telefongespräche in den Westen mit Anmeldung beim Amt.


----------



## fm7775 (8. November 2013)

ich habe mir gestern mal ne Trailsäge besorgt. Eigentlich für zu Hause, weil ich mit der Stichsäge nicht weiterkomme. 

Bei der nächsten Harzwanderung kommt die mit. Glaube auf dem E-Stieg (oder darf der voll genannt werden) lagen noch ein Paar Bäume im Weg. Kerbe reinsägen oder ganz durch zur Räumung?


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ich habe mir gestern mal ne Trailsäge besorgt. Eigentlich für zu Hause, weil ich mit der Stichsäge nicht weiterkomme.
> 
> Bei der nächsten Harzwanderung kommt die mit. Glaube auf dem E-Stieg (oder darf der voll genannt werden) lagen noch ein Paar Bäume im Weg. Kerbe reinsägen oder ganz durch zur Räumung?



Eselstieg ist koscher... 
Wäre super, da haben sich nach der letzten Aktion wieder welche quergelegt. Die so locker drüber liegen (2 oder 3) einfach durchsägen und den einen, der schon ohne Rinde liegt und eingegraben ist, einfach einen Keil rausschneiden.


----------



## fm7775 (9. November 2013)

Habe da bei meiner Wanderung, einen gesehen, der hat sein Bike den Blochauer hoch geschoben

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## duke209 (10. November 2013)

Heute morgen war wieder einer dieser Tage......weit weg im Hochharz ohne Menschenseele (das Wetter schreckte ab)....Trails sind inzwischen kleine Bäche, die nächste schwarze Pfütze oder Schlammsule kann ein Frontflip werden, Wurzeln entwickeln sich zu fiesen Wegbegleiter, Grip auf  Stein gut, aber Holzbrücken/pfade übel .....nass & kalt aber egal.....mit dem Bike unterem Arsch 4h in der Wildnis abschalten.

Fazit: Viel Windbruch, leider nur Schneereste, aber Setup & Makeup passte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManniMatters (14. November 2013)

Hallo,

Dank des sachdienlichen Hinweises von jaamaa suche ich nun hier hoffentlich an der richtigen Stelle.
Geht jemand von Euch am Samstag biken und erklärt sich bereit mich auf eine Tour mitzunehmen?
In diesem Sinne...
Manni


----------



## fm7775 (14. November 2013)

Würde gerne, aber am samstag gehts zu den Schwiegereltern. Enten rupfen. 


aber zu deinem Wunsch; 


ca 30 km und 650 HM, kann ich das hier empfehlen; http://www.komoot.de/tour/2047403


Also von Wernigerode die Bielsteinchaussee hoch, zum Alexanderstieg, Plessenburg, Paternosterklippen, Ilsestein, hier rechts hoch auf Eselsstieg, Am Ende die Treppe runter und dann links auf Forstautobahn, 400m weiter rechts die Treppe runter und über Blochauer( Achtung nicht bis runter ballern, geht auch, aber nach der 2. Kehre  links fahren) zur Prinzess Ilse Quelle, an der Ilse lang, dann über Klosterholz, Öhrenfeld zur Wasserscheide Weser-Elbe(fast alles Forstautobahn) hier links auf den Trail Himmelpforte  und über Kakermieke die Runde ausklinken lassen.

Fahrzeit ca 4h

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Graubiker (14. November 2013)

Hallo!
Im IG-Forum läuft parallel eine Biker-Sammelaktion für Samstag im Bereich WR-Ilsenburg.
Die Tour würde aber etwas traillastiger ausfallen als der obige Vorschlag.
Ich gebe spätestens morgen nachmittag durch, wann es wo losgeht.

Grüße, Carsten


----------



## battiwr (15. November 2013)

Graubiker schrieb:


> Ich gebe spÃ¤testens morgen nachmittag durch, wann es wo losgeht.
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe, Carsten


Hallo Carsten ,
Bei der Wettervorhersage schreit es geradezu nach einer Tour. Ãber einen spÃ¤ten Start wÃ¼rde ich mich sehr freuen, da ich nach der Arbeit etwas Schlaf braucheð´. Kann am spÃ¤ten Vormittag am Springbrunnen stehen. Bis dann


----------



## Graubiker (15. November 2013)

11 Uhr.... welcher Springbrunnen. Wo fährst Du los?

Grüße, Carsten


----------



## ManniMatters (15. November 2013)

Hi Carsten, Hallo battiwr,

wenn ihr Morgen um 11 Uhr los wollt, dann lasst mich doch wissen wo und ich schließe mich mit an - wenn Euch das recht?!

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (15. November 2013)

Graubiker schrieb:


> 11 Uhr.... welcher Springbrunnen. Wo fährst Du los?
> 
> Grüße, Carsten


Brunnen auf dem Markt in wernigerode. Komme von hier. Ich bring vielleicht noch jemanden mit.


----------



## Graubiker (15. November 2013)

Hallo Manni, Hallo BattiWr!
Dann treffen wir uns so um 11 - 11:15 "Am Eichberg", Fachhochschule, ich komme über die Himmelpforte aus Darlingerode. Ich mutmaße, daß Manni von außerhalb und evtl. mit dem Auto kommt, da ist das innenstadtnahe Parken doch sehr anstrengend und an der FH ist ausreichend Platz. 

Up und Downhillqualitäten stimmen wir dann demokratisch ab.

Schönen abend, bis morgen

Carsten


----------



## battiwr (15. November 2013)

Graubiker schrieb:


> Hallo Manni, Hallo BattiWr!
> Dann treffen wir uns so um 11 - 11:15 "Am Eichberg", Fachhochschule, ich komme über die Himmelpforte aus Darlingerode. Ich mutmaße, daß Manni von außerhalb und evtl. mit dem Auto kommt, da ist das innenstadtnahe Parken doch sehr anstrengend und an der FH ist ausreichend Platz.
> 
> Up und Downhillqualitäten stimmen wir dann demokratisch ab.
> ...


Ok, ich Schau morgen früh nochmal hier rein.


----------



## ManniMatters (15. November 2013)

Das ist korrekt, ich reise mit dem Auto und parke das Ding an der FH (Friedrichstr.).

Dann sehen wir uns Morgen um elf.

Schönen Abend noch.

Manni


----------



## Graubiker (15. November 2013)

Hallo Manni!
Besser wir treffen uns am Parkplatz am neuen FH-Gebäude in der Straße "Am Eichberg". Diese zweigt von der Friedrichstr. ab, nach ca. 100 m ist links ein schöner Parkplatz, wo die Wartenden ein wenig Techniktraining machen können.
Guten morgen BattiWr!
11 Uhr ist hiermit gesetzt, falls es für Dich eng wird 01733777558

Gute Nacht und bis dann

Carsten


----------



## ManniMatters (16. November 2013)

Hey Jungs,

vielen Dank für die geile Tour heute - hat echt Spass gemacht!!!

Ich habe da den ein oder anderen Tacho gesehen: habt ihr mal ne Hausnummer was wir heute gefahren sind?

...geile Tour...


----------



## Graubiker (16. November 2013)

Oh, sehr gerne geschehen und nochmals Lob und Anerkennung für die Hardtail-Technik deinerseits.

Grüße, Carsten



Ich gebe zu, daß ich eine kleine Doku-Macke habe, deswegen:


----------



## fm7775 (16. November 2013)

Womit ist das gemacht?

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Graubiker (16. November 2013)

Tacho Sigma Rox 9.1 + Software Sigma Datacenter 3.2

Man wird in meinem Alter halt etwas vergesslich und ist froh, wenn man eine Gedächtnisstütze hat


----------



## laute (16. November 2013)

Graubiker schrieb:


> Tacho Sigma Rox 9.1 + Software Sigma Datacenter 3.2
> 
> Man wird in meinem Alter halt etwas vergesslich und ist froh, wenn man eine Gedächtnisstütze hat



apropo ... bleibt es bei morgen ? wann und wo ... 11.00(oder früher) plesse und dann richtung ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (17. November 2013)

@Graubiker, manni,
Also wenn ich den Samstag nochmal Revue passieren lasse, möchte ich sagen, es war eine Top Tour und noch einer schöner restsamstag mit meiner Family. 


So nun muss ich weiter malochen.


----------



## ManniMatters (17. November 2013)

@ Graubiker
vielen Dank für die Blumen!
Da sind wir ja doch etwas mehr gefahren als ich dachte.

Jeder Zeit gerne wieder.


----------



## kalihalde (17. November 2013)

Wir hatten heute eine schöne Tour durch den herbstlichen Vorharz. Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Vielen Dank an alle "Quedlinburger und Umland Guides" fürs Führen. Ein paar Eindrücke gibt es hier:




Eine gute Nacht wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2013)

Ach, schön war's. Aber wer den Vor/Nord/wie auch immer-Harz nicht kennt: das ist kein Harz für Arme, weder berghoch noch bergab. Die Hallenser waren gestern alle breit, und dabei haben die Gastgeber schon ordentlich auf uns warten müssen, danke dafür! Peinlich auch für uns Großstätder: so eine große Runde würden wir leider bei uns nicht zusammenkriegen.
Danke und Grüße an alle!


----------



## DerMetzger85 (25. November 2013)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute eine schöne Tour durch den herbstlichen Vorharz. Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Vielen Dank an alle "Quedlinburger und Umland Guides" fürs Führen. Ein paar Eindrücke gibt es hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Die Videos stammen doch aus QLB oder?

Suche auch noch nette Leute zum Freeriden...und noch besser wäre es wenn einer davon sich als Guide bewähren könnte...

LG


----------



## micha.qlb (25. November 2013)

det is so qlb-langenstein-blabu-timmenrode-westerhausen-qlb...jenau 

nett simmer alle  nur mitm freeriden isses glaube nicht ganz so.


----------



## DerMetzger85 (25. November 2013)

Hab ich doch genau gesehen ;-) das es an der Altenburg vorbei ging..

Was wird hier denn so gefahren!?

LG


----------



## fm7775 (25. November 2013)

die Strecke ware bestimmt nicht freerider typisch, eher typisch AM. Konnte leider nicht mit, war Samstag Ente rupfen und am Sonntag darauf gings mir nicht so gut. Etwas verkühlt

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalihalde (25. November 2013)

DerMetzger85 schrieb:


> Die Videos stammen doch aus QLB oder?
> 
> Suche auch noch nette Leute zum Freeriden...und noch besser wäre es wenn einer davon sich als Guide bewähren könnte...
> 
> LG



micha.qlb hat´s ja schon gesagt, wo´s war. Noch ein paar Fotos zur Ergänzung.


Ein kleiner Eindruck von der Teilnehmerzahl. Es waren 16 oder 18 Fahrer, glaube ich. Sechs Hallenser plus "Locals". Die vielen Fahrer haben sich auf den "Sektionen" aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Tempi schön verteilt .







 @DerMetzger85. Bei der Anfahrt auf Deinen wunderschön gelegenen Heimatort habe ich Trottel zwei Mal auf den Auslöser der Kamera gedrückt, so dass nur ein Foto vom Start ...







...und dieses vom Ziel auf der Speicherkarte sind . 








Eine schöne Zeit wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (25. November 2013)

War ein schöner Tag mit euch, auch wenn wir den einen oder anderen zeitweise verloren hatten. Oder wollte Micha einfach nur mal in Ruhe ein paar Pilze sammeln?
Und auch wenn der Aufstieg zum Hoppelberg etwas mühsam war, so hatte doch die Abfahrt Potential mal abgesehen vom Ausblick. 



DerMetzger85 schrieb:


> Was wird hier denn so gefahren!?LG



Was verstehst du denn unter Freeriden? Wir locals treffen uns immer Sonntags um 9 Uhr aufm Markt in QLB und fahren bei entsprechenden Wetter mitm Auto bis WR/Darlingerode/Ilsenburg und von dort sehr traillastige Endurotouren. Dort findet man allerhand Möglichkeiten auf der "freien Spielwiese" des Harzes. Neben den natürlichen auch gebaute Drops, Sprünge, Shores...Manchmal fahren wir auch mal in einen der Bikeparks.


----------



## DerMetzger85 (25. November 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> War ein schöner Tag mit euch, auch wenn wir den einen oder anderen zeitweise verloren hatten. Oder wollte Micha einfach nur mal in Ruhe ein paar Pilze sammeln?
> Und auch wenn der Aufstieg zum Hoppelberg etwas mühsam war, so hatte doch die Abfahrt Potential mal abgesehen vom Ausblick.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Naja sehe Freeride aus mehreren Perspektiven.Da fahren wo es für mich Spass macht ist das wichtigste Aber ich hab jetzt hier mal einige Seiten in diesen Thread durch geforstet...sind ja doch einige Leute in der Umgebung die Biken.

Das jeden Sonntag 9uhr in Qlb auf dem Markt sagt mir was...glaub hab euch schon mal gesehen als ich noch in QLB wohnte u Brötchen holte

Würde gern im neuen Jahr bei der ein oder anderen Tour mal Anschluss finden wollen wenn das Wetter passt u ich mein neuen Drahtesel hab
  @kalihalde
Sieht aus als ob ihr auf der Altenburg wart...glaub der 2. höchste Berg in Langenstein (wie ich das jetzt hier sehe)

Netten Abend gewünscht...!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. November 2013)

Hallo Metzger, wenn ich Du wäre, wüsste ich was ich am Sonntag um 9.00 Uhr täte (jedenfalls so oft wie es ginge). Mein Bedarf an Freeriden&Co wäre da ziemlich gedeckt.


----------



## micha.qlb (25. November 2013)

downhillsau schrieb:


> War ein schöner Tag mit euch, auch wenn wir den einen oder anderen zeitweise verloren hatten. Oder wollte Micha einfach nur mal in Ruhe ein paar Pilze sammeln?
> Und auch wenn der Aufstieg zum Hoppelberg etwas mühsam war, so hatte doch die Abfahrt Potential mal abgesehen vom Ausblick.



 dicke micha kauft sich nen downhiller und rollt nur noch berg runter

hatte mich echt verfranzt...hab nen übelsten haken bis fast nach blankenburg geschlagen. Der Gedanke, mal vorher auf Schilder zu schauen kam mir ni


----------



## downhillsau (26. November 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> dicke micha kauft sich nen downhiller und rollt nur noch berg runter



Ah ha und wie kommste bitte schön den Berch hoch? Aber stimmt, am Hoppelberg war auf unserer Route teilweise mitm keinen Bike an hochfahren zu denken. Da machst natürlich Sinn, wenigstens bergab mitm ordentlichen Gerääät zu fahren. Siehe unser E.T. ähhh Hanzz, was der ganz souverän an Kilos mitschleppt


----------



## CarloDiamant (28. November 2013)

Bin diesen Samstag im Harz unterwegs - werde um 10 Uhr vom Parkplatz Eichberg in Wernigerode starten - würde mih freuen wenn jemand mitkommt !


all the best


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (28. November 2013)

Ich werde dieses WE noch aussetzen und ab der nächsten Woche eventuell wieder etwas mit Biken anfangen...


----------



## battiwr (29. November 2013)

Diese Woche werden die leichten Schuhe gegen schwere getauscht und es wird gewandert. Mal sehen wieviel biker sich blicken lassen.


----------



## duke209 (19. Dezember 2013)

Winterimpressionen...das B-Tal aus eher unüblichen/unzugänglichen Sichtweisen:


















Endeckung auf einem vergessenen Pfad in the Middle of nowhere....würd mich interessieren obs einer vom Herzogtum Braunschweig ist, welches bis zur nördlichen Seite des Tals reichte (auf der anderen war das Preußische Reich):






*Ride on und schonmal allen schöne Weihnachten & guten Rutsch ....auf dem Trail  *


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Dezember 2013)

der grüne Stein neben dem  Hinterrad könnte ein Grenzstein sein und dir beim nächsten Besuch verraten obs einer vom Herzog ist.


----------



## duke209 (27. Dezember 2013)

Christmasride fatal:
Am 24. auf Hometrail in Thale abgeschmiert...seit dem im KH....2 Brustwirbel (Wirbelsäule) gebrochen. Zum Glück Beine okay und keine OP, nur Stützweste zunächst 8 Wochen und viel gerade liegen.

Saison 2014 beendet bevor begonnen :-( biken rückt aber in den Hintergrund bei einem solchen Ding, da steht mehr auf dem Spiel.

Aber Glück im Unglück....sag ich mir.

Was lernt man daraus: Rucksack mit Protector is Pflicht!! Ein Knie wird geschützt, bringt aber weniger fatale Folgen mitsich als ein gebrochenes Rückrad mit QS!
(Freund hat's vor 3 Jahren erwischt und wohnt nun im B-Heim am Fusse des Brockens....)

In diesen Sinne...guten Rutsch und denkt bitte jeder einmal über seinen Schutz & Risiko & Fahrstil nach.

Danny


----------



## jaamaa (27. Dezember 2013)

Denke darüber schon seit September nach... deshalb bin ich auch seit über 3 Monaten nicht mehr Biken gewesen!
Ist immer ein schmaler Grat und ein Restrisiko bleibt... so oder so ;

Auch wenn du meinst,  dass du Pech gehabt hat..... Denke positiv, denn du hattest viel, viel Glück!

Wünsche dir jedenfalls alles Gute und ne schnelle Genesung.

VG


Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fuschnick (27. Dezember 2013)

ohje.. gute Besserung


----------



## timtim (27. Dezember 2013)

Oh so ein Pech ! Ich wünsch dir eine schnelle komplikationslose Genesung .....


----------



## verano (28. Dezember 2013)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## battiwr (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche auch alles gute. 
Eine Frage noch, hast du einen Rucksack aufgehabt?

Es nützt nichts, wenn man einen Protektor hat und ihn nicht umhat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (31. Dezember 2013)

Hatte normalen Bikerucksack ohne Protektor, welcher auch fast leer war.

PS: Danke für Eure Genesungswünsche!


----------



## DerMetzger85 (2. Januar 2014)

Gute Besserung auch von mir u gesundes neues Jahr noch!


----------



## esbekaner (6. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Christmasride fatal:
> Am 24. auf Hometrail in Thale abgeschmiert...seit dem im KH....2 Brustwirbel (Wirbelsäule) gebrochen. Zum Glück Beine okay und keine OP, nur Stützweste zunächst 8 Wochen und viel gerade liegen.
> 
> Saison 2014 beendet bevor begonnen :-( biken rückt aber in den Hintergrund bei einem solchen Ding, da steht mehr auf dem Spiel.
> ...




auch ausm Flachland gute Besserung gewünscht...


----------



## DerMetzger85 (6. Januar 2014)

Kann mir jemand von euch nen paar Trails in der Umgebung empfehlen?


----------



## micha.qlb (6. Januar 2014)

DerMetzger85 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von euch nen paar Trails in der Umgebung empfehlen?



welche Umgebung meinste denn?


----------



## DerMetzger85 (7. Januar 2014)

Blankenburg...Wernigerode...


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Januar 2014)

DerMetzger85 schrieb:


> Blankenburg...Wernigerode...



Du willst es uns nicht leichtmachen, oder? 
Wann willst du fahren? Was fährst du so hoch und runter an HM und km? Technisch, flowig, schottrig?
Infos bitte...sonst jagen wir dich die Eckerlochstieg hoch und Brockenstraße runter...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Januar 2014)

..sonst jagen wir dich die Eckerlochstieg hoch und Brockenstraße runter...[/quote]

Was soll da jetzt komisch sein, so fahr ich immer.

Ansonsten noch allen ein gesundes (!) Jahr 2014! Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns oft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-zorg (9. Januar 2014)

Und die weitere Steigerung dazu wäre dann:
Hoch fahren und mit dem Lift wieder runter?


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Januar 2014)

Brockenbahn oder Kremser!


----------



## battiwr (9. Januar 2014)

DerMetzger85 schrieb:


> Blankenburg...Wernigerode...


Fahr doch jeden Weg rund um Burgruine regenstein in beide Richtungen. Die traildichte ist doch berauschend. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## netsrac (9. Januar 2014)

battiwr schrieb:


> Fahr doch jeden Weg rund um Burgruine regenstein in beide Richtungen. Die traildichte ist doch berauschend.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ernsthaft?


----------



## micha.qlb (9. Januar 2014)

paar trails sind da schon. UNd die, die da sind sind auch so ganz ok..jedoch immer sehr kurz. Extra hinfahren würde ich jedoch nich.

Blankenburg fällt mir spontan nur der Hangweg ein uns eben so die Langensteinrunde, die hier ein paar Seiten vorher Thema war.
Ansonsten würde ich mal Blankenburg, Wienrode, Treseburg, Allrode, Thale mit Bodetal, Hexe usw ins Rennen werfen.

musste halt mal klein bisl konkreter sagen was du so fährst, dann kann man auch mit den Trails oder Touren bisl konkreter werder


----------



## Graubiker (9. Januar 2014)

Hey Duke!
Alles Gute und Kopf hoch auch von mir. Ich hatte immer mal gehofft, dass wir mal ne Runde zusammen drehen, weil Du so fleißig in meinem Heimrevier unterwegs bist. Deine Einstellung ist prima: hätte schlimmer kommen können und jetzt geht es bergauf.

Die gemeinsame Tour ist nur verschoben.... freu mich drauf.

Gute Besserung
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (9. Januar 2014)

@netsrac: ich hatte mit meinem race letzte woche spass zwischen parkplatz und burgruine (leider stand ich vor verschlossener tür) und finde schon, dass ein anfänger mit race oder tour mtb dort auf singletrails sich fit machen kann. mit meinem 160er geht es schon rockiger. bis sich dermetzger85 wieder meldet, sollte es keine über-bzw. unterforderung darstellen.


----------



## DerMetzger85 (10. Januar 2014)

Wieviel HM ich fahr kann ich net sagen.Kann ein gesunder Mix aus allem sein.Nur zum Brocken hoch sollte es nicht gleich sein.Runter wäre ok 

Würde es auch gut finden wenn ich mich irgendwo mal anschließen könnte.


----------



## d-zorg (10. Januar 2014)

Der Brocken wird ohnehin überschätzt. Ist zwar der höchste Punkt im Harz, aber meines Wissens nach gibt es von dort oben keine Trails nach unten. Nur eine breite Asphaltstaße (Brockenstraße) und einen alten Militärweg aus gelochten Betonplatten (Hirtenstieg).

Wenn du Trails fahren willst, kannst du den Brocken ohne schlechtes Gewissen weg lassen. Der eignet sich höchstens, um Anstiege zu trainieren (also sollte ICH da öfter hoch fahren ).

Außerdem ist es da oben sowieso meistens viel zu voll, besonders an Wochenenden/Feiertagen, bei guten Wetter etc.


----------



## netsrac (10. Januar 2014)

@*battiwr*

Bin dort schon zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen und fand es recht lustig. Die Frage, die sich mir stellte, war, ob es sich lohnt extra dort mal hinzugurken. Hat micha ja dann auch beantwortet. Ich denke, wenn man es mit ner anderen Geschichte verbinden würde, dann könnte man es in Betracht ziehen*.*




DerMetzger85 schrieb:


> Wieviel HM ich fahr kann ich net sagen.Kann ein gesunder Mix aus allem sein.Nur zum Brocken hoch sollte es nicht gleich sein.Runter wäre ok



Thema Brocken. Da kann ich mich d-zorg anschließen. Es macht nicht wirklich Spaß hoch zueiern und den Massen zu begegnen. Bergab gibt es aber einige lohnenswerte Alternativen. Natürlich muss man erst Straße oder Platten fahren, aber eben nicht bis ganz unten.

Ein- oder zweimal im Jahr muss ich aber auch rauf. Bevorzugt im Winter oder zum Sonnenaufgang.


----------



## netsrac (10. Januar 2014)

@duke209

Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## duke209 (10. Januar 2014)

@Graubiker 
@netsrac  ... Danke!

Mir fällt die Decke auf den Kopf!! Hatte mich echt auf diverse Snowrides oder Touren im nebligen feuchten dunklen Wäldern gefreut, nach denen man happy ist, das man seinen Schweinehund überwunden hat, wenn man versifft, ausgepowert aber happy wieder daheim ankommt.....
Ab wann bekommt man eigentlich Dekubitus???  Ach ja, sch.... Online-Shops  

*Viel Spaß euch draußen!!!*

Dan


----------



## fm7775 (11. Januar 2014)

wenn man zu lange liegt


----------



## DerMetzger85 (26. Januar 2014)

Neues Bike und dann macht einem das Wetter nen Strich durch die Rechnung!


----------



## jaamaa (26. Januar 2014)

Das Wetter ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich für diese Jahreszeit ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerMetzger85 (26. Januar 2014)

Sagte ich ja auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (26. Januar 2014)

Das Wetter ist doch ideal. Kein matsch am reifen. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerMetzger85 (26. Januar 2014)

battiwr schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist doch ideal. Kein matsch am reifen.
> 
> 
> Von der Seite hab ich das noch nicht betrachtet!


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Januar 2014)

genau, trau dich raus. Schneekonsitenz ist ..griffig... und zu kalt ist es (mit angepasster kleidung) auch nicht.

Ich war heute meine sealskinz socken testen und kann die für fußfrierer bedenkenlos empfehlen. Ob die Dinger auch tatsächlich wasserdicht sind muss sich aber zeigen.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe heute Vormittag ein kleine Runde mit dem Rekonvaleszenten gedreht und - es war absolut genial!
Um WR liegt genau die Menge Schnee, die mit halbwegs breiten Reifen noch richtig Spaß macht. Wir sind Steingleie und Bollhasental gefahren, und nach anfänglichem Misstrauen habe ich doch ganz gut stehen lassen.
Die 4 Zoll Reifen vom Fatty meines Begleiters waren natürlich nochmal eine andere Hausnummer...


----------



## Nothing85 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich habe seit Anfang Dezember nur mein Dh Rad und damit machen touren einfach keinen Spaß. Ich muss noch bis irgendwann im Februar warten dann kommt mein neuer Rahmen...vielleicht habe ich dann auch noch was vom Schnee


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Januar 2014)

Was hast du bestellt?


----------



## Nothing85 (26. Januar 2014)

Das Hornet 2014 also werde dann in Zukunft mit einem Hardtail unterwegs sein.
Sollte ja eigentlich im Dezember kommen wurde dann aber auf Februar verschoben.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Januar 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Anfang Dezember nur mein Dh Rad und damit machen touren einfach keinen Spaß. Ich muss noch bis irgendwann im Februar warten dann kommt mein neuer Rahmen...vielleicht habe ich dann auch noch was vom Schnee



Wo ist das Problem, DH-Strecke Thale ist offen!


----------



## Nothing85 (26. Januar 2014)

Da war ich letzt schon, war sehr lustig und matschig aber würde halt auch gern wieder andere Sachen fahren. Naja dauert nicht mehr lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMetzger85 (27. Januar 2014)

Naja denke auch das es meine 2.5er Muddy Mary mi machen würden...naja mal schauen


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Januar 2014)

Heute sieht es so aus, das ich persönlich nicht mehr fahren würde...Neuschnee, aber der gerade schön am Antauen. Das macht mal so gar kein Spaß.


----------



## DerMetzger85 (9. Februar 2014)

So danke an Garrit&Carsten und Christian das ihr uns Frischlinge nen paar coole Trails rund um WR gezeigt habt.Schade das keine Bilder zustande gekommen sind...die 3 waren einfach zu flott unterwegs auf ihren Lieblingstrails.Tolle Ausblicke kurz genossen und nen paar Patzer waren auch dabei (von unserer Seite)

Würden uns freuen wenn wir das noch öfters hin bekommen..vielleicht schließen sich ja noch andere Biker mit an.

In dem Sinne.Schönen Restsonntag und nen guten Wochenstart!


----------



## Birotarier (19. Februar 2014)

Fährt jemand am Wochenende? Dank Schneearmut müsste je eigentlich was möglich sein. Kam vor 2 Wochen bis unteres Drittel H-Stieg fahrend durch. Alles drunter - A-Stieg, H-trail - kein Problem.


----------



## CarloDiamant (20. Februar 2014)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs - die Pisten sind frei! Also wenns Samstag / Sonntag nicht regnet bin ich startklar!


----------



## laute (20. Februar 2014)

@carlo : bin für sonntag...so wie immer ab 11, diesmal muss es doch klappen, junge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2014)

Ich werd wohl nicht fahren...muss andere wichtige Sachen erledigen...


----------



## CarloDiamant (22. Februar 2014)

Also nun mal offiziell - ich starte morgen (Sonntag) um 10 Uhr vom Parkplatz "Am Eichberg" in Wernigerode . Was wir dann anstellen wird sich zeigen. Wer mitkommen möchte sollte pünktlich erscheinen sonst gibts Schläge! 
...ambesten dann nochmal kurz hier im Forum Meldung machen !


----------



## Birotarier (22. Februar 2014)

Klingt  nach einem Plan, bin dabei. Ich nehme an, der Parkplatz an der FH ist gemeint.


----------



## CarloDiamant (22. Februar 2014)

es gibts 2 Parkplätze an der FH . Wenn du die Friedrichstraße vom Stadtkern aus Richtung Drei Annen Hohne hochfährst dann kommt auf der rechten Seite kurz nach einem Bäcker die Straße "Am Eichberg" . Wenn Du da hinein fährst siehst du schon den Prkplatz den ich meine.


----------



## laute (22. Februar 2014)

@ carlo : bin dann um 11.00 am einstieg alex, junge ick froi mich


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Februar 2014)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß...ich muss morgen Vormittag Projekt Standheizung fertigstellen...


----------



## Nothing85 (22. Februar 2014)

Standheizung im Frühling bzw. fast Sommer? Was ist da los?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## downhillsau (23. Februar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß...ich muss morgen Vormittag Projekt Standheizung fertigstellen...


Ach ja, ich hatte es mir vor dem Winter auch ein zweites Mal angetan. Man braucht schon etwas Geduld, aber wenn sie erstmal läuft...ein Traum. Dafür haste aber heute nen großes Opfer bringen müssen. Bestes Wetter und gute Bedingungen auf den bekannten trails.


----------



## Luk00r (23. Februar 2014)

Aktuelle Schneelage: wenns gefroren ist gehts super zu fahren und es war heute gefroren.
Hier paar Fotos, haben nen Geotag falls jemand nicht weiß wo es ist.


----------



## Nothing85 (23. Februar 2014)

Und ich kann immer noch keine Touren fahren Das ist das letzte mal das ich mir einen aktuellen Rahmen kaufe.


...sorry mit Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (24. Februar 2014)

Talblick nach Wernigerode mit Schloss


ca. 20cm Schnee
Nochmal eine Gruß an die Sontagsgruppe. Wir haben euch am Molkenhausstern eingeholt. Wir hatten mit unseren Race´es eine kleine Brockentour. Ab Zeternklippe dann Schnee bis zur Brockenstrasse. Ab da dann Eis und Wasser im Wechsel. Die Sicht war phänomenal.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön.
Ich habe das Wetter am WE von unterm Auto aus beobachtet...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (24. Februar 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Und ich kann immer noch keine Touren fahren Das ist das letzte mal das ich mir einen aktuellen Rahmen kaufe.
> 
> 
> ...sorry mit Handy geschrieben


 
nicolai und gut, seit 2007. den alu-taiwan/china krempel us-designed oder sonst was, hab ich bislang nach spätestens 3 jahren immer zerlegt

das bild oben sieht nach prima langlaufen aus, leider reicht es doch nicht


----------



## CarloDiamant (25. Februar 2014)

battiwr schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Gruß an die Sontagsgruppe. Wir haben euch am Molkenhausstern eingeholt. Wir hatten mit unseren Race´es eine kleine Brockentour. Ab Zeternklippe dann Schnee bis zur Brockenstrasse. Ab da dann Eis und Wasser im Wechsel. Die Sicht war phänomenal.



Ach ja, als ich die Bilder sah, hat es klick gemacht. Schöne Grüße zurück! Wir sind da grade den H-Stieg runtergeballert und  dann noch Alex, Holy und Wassertal gefahren. Hatten auch unsern Spaß 
Vielleich machen wir demnächst mal ne Tour zusammen!


----------



## downhillsau (25. Februar 2014)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> Wir sind da grade den H-Stieg runtergeballert und  dann noch Alex, Holy und Wassertal gefahren.



Ist der H-Stieg vom FMS-Weg fahrbar? Dort liegen doch bestimmt noch Schneereste oder?


----------



## battiwr (25. Februar 2014)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> Vielleich machen wir demnächst mal ne Tour zusammen!


Bin fast jede Woche unterwegs. Hier klinke ich mich auch gern mal mit ein. Cu


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## PIO" (25. Februar 2014)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Ist der H-Stieg vom FMS-Weg fahrbar? Dort liegen doch bestimmt noch Schneereste oder?



Ist gut fahrbar


----------



## Joersch1980 (27. Februar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ich komme eigentlich aus der Bodensee Region, bin aber beruflich gerade in Uelzen. Auf der Suche nach ein paar Trails im Harz, bin ich hier auf euer Forum gestoßen und würde mich euch gern mal anschließen und ein paar Trails im Harz rocken. In der Gruppe macht es ja bekanntlich mehr Spaß und man lernt auch mal wieder ein paar neue Leute kennen.

Ich habe mal den 15-16. März angepeilt, da ich erst das WE davor wieder runter an den See fahre und dann quasi erst meinen fahrbaren Untersatz holen kann.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich da was organisieren lassen würde. Je nach Höhenmeter, würde ich auch an beiden Tagen nach Wernigerode kommen.

Gruß Jörg

Ride on


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Februar 2014)

Hi Joerg, gib kurz vorher hier noch mal Bescheid, sowas machen wir eher kurzfristig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Februar 2014)

Ist wer am Sonntag auf den üblichen Wegen unterwegs, der dazu noch ein paar (2xStück) konditionsschwache und ängstliche Hallenser mitnehmen würde?


----------



## Birotarier (1. März 2014)

Kann sein. Vorgeschobene Ängstlichkeit oder Konditionsschwäche werden prinzipiell nicht geduldet.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. März 2014)

Ein bissl Form ist schon da, aber doch etwas der Jahreszeit angepasst. Die Ängstlichkeit weicht langsam einer Altersgeistesschwäche .....
ich würde mich also gerne einklinken. Für den Fall des Falles: was wäre denn im Angebot?


----------



## hopsi7 (1. März 2014)

Hallo Ritter, ich wollte morgen von 9.00 bis 12.00 ab Darlingerode starten. dachte so an Plessenburg hoch, dann Schindel, Harvester II, Alex, Holy (also tw. wie Saisonende 2012). In der Zeit gut zu fahren ohne Stress, kann allerdings nicht (viel) später los, wenn euch das passt, melde Dich doch einfach per Tel. 0177 684 77 88. 
Gilt natürlich für jeden, der möchte.


----------



## kmfresser (6. März 2014)

Hallo, zur Information an alle Harztourinteressierten: vom 27.6.2014 - 29.6.2014 findet ein  HARZ TOTAL Mountainbike-Wochenende statt.  139,00 Euro p.P. nähere Infos gibt es hier. http://www.harz-total.de/


----------



## r.lochi (7. März 2014)

Servus. 
ich habe vor morgen eine Runde zu drehen.
Abfahrt: ca. 9:00 vom parkplatz der hochschule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lestex (7. März 2014)

Moin Robert, wir starten morgen gegen 10 ab Darlingerode!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## r.lochi (8. März 2014)

Bei mir ist jetzt was dazwischen gekommen
ich werde doch morgen fahren, hat da schon jemand was geplant?
gruß richard


----------



## CarloDiamant (8. März 2014)

Hi Ritchi,
morgen um 10 HS-Parkplatz?


----------



## r.lochi (8. März 2014)

Servus,

klingt süper!!!

bis morgen!


----------



## Joersch1980 (11. März 2014)

Auf ein Neues 

Hat jemand Bock am Samstag mit mir ein paar Trails zu fahren und mich quasi zu guiden? Kenne mich leider überhaupt nicht aus 

Die Wettervorhersage sieht ja ganz gut aus und ich hab extra mein Bike vom Bodensee mit hoch gebracht. Also lasst mich nicht hängen 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hasifisch (12. März 2014)

Ach ich würde gern...
Aber mehr als ein kleine Runde am Sonntagvormittag wird es nicht werden.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. März 2014)

@Joersch1980 : am Sonntag hätte ich den ganzen Tag Zeit, die üblichen Wege kenne ich, für den Anfang sollte das völlig reichen


----------



## Birotarier (12. März 2014)

Samstag lieber als Sonntag. Ist aber noch nicht sicher. Motivation groß, objektive Hindernisse müssen geschickt umschifft werden. Soll aber ab Samstag leider wieder kühler und nasser werden. Genaueres ggf. kurzfristig an dieser Stelle.


----------



## jaamaa (12. März 2014)

Sa bin ich auch endlich wieder unterwegs...  habe mein Rad doch wieder gefunden  ;-) 
Wollte aber eigentlich  nach Andreasberg, und die Seilbahn nutzen...  ohne komme ich ja nicht mehr den Berg hoch. 
Wetter soll aber nicht so doll werden. Also mal sehen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. März 2014)

Ist die Strecke in St. Andreasberg schon offen? Hatte ja für mich als Alternative noch Thale auf dem Plan, aber da war ich jetzt schon zweimal und würde ich lieber mal Andreasberg probieren. Kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (12. März 2014)

Falls jemand am Freitag vormittag auf den bekannten trails ne Runde drehen will, kann er sich gern anschließen. Da soll ja das Wetter noch super sein, drum wirds nur ne 4 Tage Woche.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. März 2014)

Wollen schon, aber ..... irgendjemand muss sich ja für's Wohl der Nation abrackern, während ihr alle scheinbar nur noch auf dem Rad sitzt.


----------



## jaamaa (12. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke in St. Andreasberg schon offen? Hatte ja für mich als Alternative noch Thale auf dem Plan, aber da war ich jetzt schon zweimal und würde ich lieber mal Andreasberg probieren. Kenne ich noch nicht.



Hatten die letzten beiden Wochenenden auf und ab Samstag dann wohl immer.  Mach mal...  macht Spass dort


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. März 2014)

Klingt gut, danke. Hoffentlich liegt da am So. kein Schnee und die Strecke ist dicht. Sonst wird's eben wieder Thale.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. März 2014)

Klingt gut, danke. Hoffentlich liegt da am So. kein Schnee und die Strecke ist dicht. Sonst wird's eben wieder Thale.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. März 2014)

Sieht nicht einladend aus:

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=104510&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## Joersch1980 (13. März 2014)

downhillsau schrieb:


> Falls jemand am Freitag vormittag auf den bekannten trails ne Runde drehen will, kann er sich gern anschließen. Da soll ja das Wetter noch super sein, drum wirds nur ne 4 Tage Woche.


Freitag Vormittag schaffe ich nicht, aber auf  ca. 13 Uhr könnte ich in Wernigerode sein. Also falls du warten kannst, ich würde mit kommen.


----------



## CarloDiamant (13. März 2014)

Joersch - ich hätt auch vor am Samstag zu fahren! Paar schöne Trails könn wir machen - musst nur deine Vorlieben bezügl. Hm usw. mal ansagen!

ps: vlt. kommt ja der Liteville-Radiologe auch wieder mit  Dem klau ich seine Bremsen


----------



## Joersch1980 (13. März 2014)

Kann jetzt leider nur am Fr Nachmittag & Sa. Am So ist leider ein familiäre Verpflichtung dazwischen gekommen.

@ CarloDiaman:

Das hört sich doch ganz gut an. 
Bzgl. Vorlieben: Am liebsten nur abwärts auf endlosen Trails aber das ist wohl kaum möglich 
Ich denke so 1000 - 1400 HM kann ich bewältigen und abwärts wäre eine Ausgewogenheit aus technischen und flowigen Abschnitten schön. Nur bitte keine Waldautobahn abwärts, da lohnt sich das Hochtreten nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laute (13. März 2014)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> Joersch - ich hätt auch vor am Samstag zu fahren! Paar schöne Trails könn wir machen - musst nur deine Vorlieben bezügl. Hm usw. mal ansagen!
> 
> ps: vlt. kommt ja der Liteville-Radiologe auch wieder mit  Dem klau ich seine Bremsen


junge, und was ist mit sonntach - kann samstach net
@Liteville-Radiologe : wann hast n mal zeit am nachmittag, teufelsmauer-runde ist das stichwort


----------



## Joersch1980 (14. März 2014)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Feierabend Runde? Ich bin in er Std in Wernigerode.

0173/2062729


----------



## Birotarier (14. März 2014)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> ps: vlt. kommt ja der Liteville-Radiologe auch wieder mit  Dem klau ich seine Bremsen




Fühle mich jetzt schon als Klischee-Opfer. 
Wird doch schwierig diese WE - Frau und Kind krank.


----------



## CarloDiamant (14. März 2014)

Also ich starte morgen früh um 10 ab Parkplatz "Am Eichberg" in Wernigerode.
Wie siehts aus, wer kommt mit? - oder ists euch zu viel mit dem Regen?


----------



## Malupro (14. März 2014)

Wir fahren morgen auch ne Tour Wernigerode, das Gebiet ist für uns Neuland aber hier findet man je viele schöne Trail-Touren .Fahren so gegen 12 in Wernigerode los, weil wir ne recht weite Anfahrt haben (Braunschweig / Hannover).

Also falls jemanden ne nette aktuelle Tour als GPS Track hat, immer her damit! Andernfalls such ich mir hier eine raus, hoffe die gibt es noch, da manche Tracks ja schon 3 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## Joersch1980 (14. März 2014)

@ CarloDiamant

Ich muss dir für morgen leider absagen  Hab nen Stück Ast zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke bekommen und unweigerlich nen Abstieg nach vorne gemacht. Dabei hat sich mein Bremshebel mit meinem Oberschenkel gemessen. Es gab ein Unentschieden  beid sind hinüber

Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloDiamant (14. März 2014)

Ach je - na dann mal gute Besserung Joersch!


----------



## Joersch1980 (15. März 2014)

@ Downhillsau:

Bin am Freitag deine Ostharz 2 von GPSies gefahren. Waren ein paar echt coole Trailabschnitte dabei und ich hatte richtig Spass!  
Danke fürs einstellen.


----------



## Nothing85 (18. März 2014)

So ich habe jetzt wieder einen fahrbaren Untersatz der auch für bergauf taugt...
Jetzt kann ich im Wald meine Kondition suchen...




In diesem Sinne euch noch eine schöne Woche


----------



## netsrac (19. März 2014)

Sehr schick. 
Auf zum Suchen


----------



## Bogeyman (20. März 2014)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal fragen wie so der Zustand vom Holytrail und dem etwas westlicherem davon ist. Wollte am Wochenende mal wieder eine kleine Runde drehen. Sind die zur Zeit fahrbar oder gibt es da gerade Probleme?

Gruß
Christian



Gesendet von meinem Commodore C-64 über BTX.


----------



## Nothing85 (20. März 2014)

Würde mich evtl anschließen da noch eine Testfahrt mit meiner Bifi aussteht. Wann würdest du fahren?

Laut den Bildern auf der IG Seite von der Abschlusstour sah das alles ganz gut aus, aber wie es jetzt nach dem Winter ist wäre ganz gut zu wissen. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## r.lochi (20. März 2014)

also ich bin letzte woche gefahren... alles super  ich wäre ggf auch dabei


----------



## laute (20. März 2014)

alles im 1a zustand hier ... wann seid ihr vor ort ... so ab 11.00 würde mir gut passen


----------



## Nothing85 (20. März 2014)

Also wenn ich fahre dann wirklich nur eine kleine Runde 

A. Keine Kondition 
B. Neues Rad und dazu Hardtail

Und wann müsste man sich jetzt mal auskaspern. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Alpacca (21. März 2014)

Moin, wenns Wetter passt und jemand 'ab gehts' sagt, dann wäre ich am Sonntag dabei. Das letzte Mal ist leider lange her - August. Ich würd aber gern ne etwas größere Runde drehen, sonst lohnt sich meine Anfahrt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laute (22. März 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich fahre dann wirklich nur eine kleine Runde
> 
> A. Keine Kondition
> B. Neues Rad und dazu Hardtail
> ...


start : 11.00 plesse oder 10.30 ilsetal(blochauer) und denn holy und ...


----------



## Nothing85 (22. März 2014)

Sorry bin raus. Todesfall in der Familie 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## laute (22. März 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Sorry bin raus. Todesfall in der Familie
> 
> 
> Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


...mein beileid...


----------



## Hasifisch (23. März 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Sorry bin raus. Todesfall in der Familie ...



Mein Beileid.
Hatte vor kurzem auch eine Beerdigung und eine Geburt an einem WE. Deshalb heute das erste Mal seit exakt 4 Wochen auf dem Bike...für 30 Minuten.

Wünsche dir alles Gute!


----------



## Avidadrenalin (24. März 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> So ich habe jetzt wieder einen fahrbaren Untersatz der auch für bergauf taugt...
> Jetzt kann ich im Wald meine Kondition suchen...
> 
> 
> ...



Schick schick...was hasten da für eine Schaltkombi aufgebaut? Gibt's dazu auch eine "Do it your self" Anleitung


----------



## Nothing85 (24. März 2014)

Das ist die selbe, wie ich sie schon am Torque hatte. 
Kurbel ist eine Xo mit einem 30iger BlingRing von Mrp. Kettenführung ist die Mrp Mirco. Kassette 11-34 von Sram und Xo Schaltwerk. Also eigentlich nichts spektakuläres. 
Gruß 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Birotarier (26. März 2014)

Ab nächste Woche scheint wegen Zeitumstellung 1 Stunde länger die Sonne. Zeit, über nette Feierabendrunden nachzudenken. Fahre regelmäßig die trails um die Blankenburger Teufelsmauer ab. Durchaus anstrengendes auf- und ab-Geballer in kleinräumigem Gebiet, gelegentlich gewürzt mit Ausprobieren (oder auch nicht wegen Angst) von  fahrtechnisch interessanten Stellen. Man könnte auch mal nach Thale - in der Woche abends sind da fast keine Wanderer unterwegs.
Im Prinzip geht fast jeder Tag außer Donnerstag. Treffpunkt wäre der Kallendorfer Weg in Blankenburg, z.B. 17.30 Uhr. Tourdauer ca. 90 min, also bis ca. 19.00 Uhr. Bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden. Nächste Woche Dienstag?


----------



## laute (26. März 2014)

bin zu 95% dabei ...  gruss


----------



## Birotarier (1. April 2014)

Naja, wir probieren es mal. Also heute Start pünktlich 17.30 Uhr Blankenburg, Kallendorfer Weg 1. Parken einfach auf dem kleinen Parkplatz vor dem Fachwerkgebäude mit 2 Garagentoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. April 2014)

Ist wer am Sonntag in den üblichen Gefilden unterwegs, würden uns gerne mit dran hängen. Neulinge können gerne auch bei uns mitfahren, allerdings wird es dann eher 'ne Standartrunde.


----------



## Hasifisch (4. April 2014)

Ist klar das ein Ritter seine Standar*t*e dabei hat... 

Ich bin am Sonntag von 9 bis ca. 14 Uhr  in Andreasberg auf dem MSB-X-Trail und könnte wohl noch jemanden mitnehme...


----------



## Nothing85 (4. April 2014)

Wir sind morgen in Thale  
Andreasberg ist irgendwann anders dran. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## CarloDiamant (4. April 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ist klar das ein Ritter seine Standar*t*e dabei hat...
> 
> Ich bin am Sonntag von 9 bis ca. 14 Uhr  in Andreasberg auf dem MSB-X-Trail und könnte wohl noch jemanden mitnehme...


Hallo GArrit, also mich würde der park auch interessieren. Wenn du noch nen platz frei hast dann komm ich mit. Ich schick dir mal ne pm mit handynr. Usw.


----------



## Optimizer (7. April 2014)

Hallo. Ich hatte hier schon mal geschrieben. Ich bin nächste Woche beruflich in Goslar und suche für Mittwoch Nachmittag Beschäftigung. 
Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich nicht nach St. Andreasberg fahren soll, um ein oder zwei Strecken vom MSB-X-Trail unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Rentiert sich das noch, wenn man gegen 16 Uhr dort los legt? Laut Homepage ist dort ab 17.30uhr Schluss?
Zweite Frage: Kann ich die einfacheren Strecken auch mit meinem Fatbike fahren? Drops bis 1m sind mit dem Rad für mich eigentlich kein Problem...
Oder alternativ: Jemand von euch zeigt mir ein paar schöne Trails, gern auch Abfahrtsorientiert und ich nehme noch meine Helmlampe mit?


----------



## Nothing85 (7. April 2014)

Hat morgen früh jemand Zeit und Lust was kleines zu fahren? Habe Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hose1964 (8. April 2014)

Servus,
bin das verlängerte WE vom 1.5.- 4.5.2014 in Werigerode.Da geht zwar noch etwas Zeit ins Land, trotzdem schon mal die Frage, ob jemand von euch Auskennern (Locals) was geplant hat, wo ich mich "dranhängen" kann. Bin am Thüringer Wald zu Hause, Kondition gut, Technik geht so (max. S2), habe aber auch nichts gehen schieben oder tragen (auch wenn andere fahren). Möglichst wenig Forstwege und noch weniger Asphalt. Ggf. kann man ja noch kurzfristig was ausmachen, genauen Zeitplan habe ich auch noch nicht, da ich auch noch wandern will (muss).
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen, ob ich nicht nach St. Andreasberg fahren soll, um ein oder zwei Strecken vom MSB-X-Trail unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Rentiert sich das noch, wenn man gegen 16 Uhr dort los legt? Laut Homepage ist dort ab 17.30uhr Schluss?...



Ist schon knapp, aber so 5 - 6 Abfahrten bekommst du locker hin. Lohnt sich immer...


----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2014)

Hose1964 schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin das verlängerte WE vom 1.5.- 4.5.2014 in Werigerode.Da geht zwar noch etwas Zeit ins Land, trotzdem schon mal die Frage, ob jemand von euch Auskennern (Locals) was geplant hat, wo ich mich "dranhängen" kann. Bin am Thüringer Wald zu Hause, Kondition gut, Technik geht so (max. S2), habe aber auch nichts gehen schieben oder tragen (auch wenn andere fahren). Möglichst wenig Forstwege und noch weniger Asphalt. Ggf. kann man ja noch kurzfristig was ausmachen, genauen Zeitplan habe ich auch noch nicht, da ich auch noch wandern will (muss).
> Gruß Thomas



Hi Thomas,
ist für mein momentanes Leben zu langfristig...melde dich einfach kurz vorher nochmal, da sollten wir schon was zusammen hinbekommen....


----------



## Hose1964 (8. April 2014)

Mach ich.
Pläne braucht man immer...
Bis dahin.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (9. April 2014)

Ist dieses Jahr schon mal wer den Satteltorstieg gefahren? Ich würden den unheimlich gerne mal aufsuchen, hab aber bisher keinerlei Informationen, wo genau er im Ostharz liegt.


----------



## kalihalde (9. April 2014)

Das sehr schöne Video vom "Satteltorstieg" wurde am 1. April 2014 schon mal in einem sozialen Netzwerk veröffentlicht. Ich weiß nicht, ob das bedeutsam bei der weiteren Suche nach diesem Weg im Harz sein könnte .

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Avidadrenalin (9. April 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Das sehr schöne Video vom "Satteltorstieg" wurde am 1. April 2014 schon mal in einem sozialen Netzwerk veröffentlicht. Ich weiß nicht, ob das bedeutsam bei der weiteren Suche nach diesem Weg im Harz sein könnte .
> 
> Einen schönen Tag wünscht
> kalihalde


Genau dieses Video hab ich ja gefunden gehabt und mir dann die Frage gestellt.


----------



## kalihalde (9. April 2014)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Genau dieses Video hab ich ja gefunden gehabt und mir dann die Frage gestellt.


 
Ich halte das Video bzw. den zugehörigen Titel für einen Aprilscherz.
Vegetation (Pinien?, oder irgendein ein Baum mit extrem langen Nadeln), Steine/Gestein (sieht für mich vulkanisch aus) und Weggestaltung sind für mich nicht gerade harztypisch. Das spricht eher für einen mediterranen Trail.
Ich würde mich aber auch gerne vom Gegenteil überraschen lassen .


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. April 2014)

Mit dem Gestein bin ich mir nicht sicher (da hätten auch Basaltbrocken dabei sein können, aber das ist eher Dein Ding, Kalihalde), aber die Vegetation erschien mir etwas ominös und für mich nicht dem Harz zuzuordnen. Habe es mir extra in HD angeguckt. Aber sucht mal Satteltor auf spanisch oder so, vielleicht gibt es das ja ...


----------



## verano (10. April 2014)

lol

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (11. April 2014)

Sodele, dass sollte bei mir am Mittwoch mit St. Andreasberg klappen. Da der Park dort allerdings schon so früh zu macht, brauch ich noch ein Schmankerl für hinterher. Vielleicht fahr ich zum Sonnenuntergang nochmal auf den Brocken hoch. Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben für ne schöne rumpelnde Abfahrt, die mit Licht ganz gut zu machen ist?

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## Ripgid (11. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sodele, dass sollte bei mir am Mittwoch mit St. Andreasberg klappen. Da der Park dort allerdings schon so früh zu macht, brauch ich noch ein Schmankerl für hinterher. Vielleicht fahr ich zum Sonnenuntergang nochmal auf den Brocken hoch. Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben für ne schöne rumpelnde Abfahrt, die mit Licht ganz gut zu machen ist?
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer



- Eckerlochstieg
- Höllenstiege


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. April 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sodele, dass sollte bei mir am Mittwoch mit St. Andreasberg klappen. Da der Park dort allerdings schon so früh zu macht, brauch ich noch ein Schmankerl für hinterher. Vielleicht fahr ich zum Sonnenuntergang nochmal auf den Brocken hoch. Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben für ne schöne rumpelnde Abfahrt, die mit Licht ganz gut zu machen ist?
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer



Die beiden Stiege würde ich aber für "Kunstlicht" nicht empfehlen, dazu sind sie (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) dann doch etwas zu rumplig. Aber je nach Start/Zielort sollte es doch noch was Zahmeres geben.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. April 2014)

Wenn du auf dem Brocken bist ist es wirklich richtig duster. Eckerlochstieg ist richtig schwer, längere S3 Stücke. Höllenstieg ist in der Mitte recht steil und verblockt, aber insgesamt schon eher machbar. Fahren möchte ich ihn im Dunkeln aber auch nicht.
Ich würde eher zum Pfarrstieg raten, der hat wenige knackige Stellen und ist sonst moderat verblockt.


----------



## Optimizer (11. April 2014)

Ich sag schonmal Danke für die Tipps. Jetzt schauen wir mal wie das Wetter wird... Montag und Dienstag ist Schnee am Brocken gemeldet!?!?


----------



## gnss (11. April 2014)

Wenn ich in Goslar nächtigen würde und erst am späten Nachmittag könnte würde ich MSB-X-Trail MSB-X-Trail sein lassen und lieber mit dem Auto nach Ilsenburg(Kantorberg, das Tal dessen Namen man nicht nennen darf, Meineberg, Heinrich-Heine-Weg(natürlich nur zu Fuß), Abstecher zur Eckertalsperre, wenn es sein muß der Brocken, etc) oder Altenau(Wolfswarte, Clausthaler Flutgraben, Sonnenberger Flutgraben, Märchenweg, Achtermann, Kaiserweg etc.) und von dort aus starten. Da gibt es viele gut kombinierbare Wege, die man je nach Zeitbudget hinzufügen oder weglassen kann.


----------



## Akira (11. April 2014)

Hallo Harzer ^^

Ich möchte in diesem Jahr erstmals den Brocken mit dem Rad bezwingen. Dazu werde ich von Schirke aus, die Brockenstraße hochfahren. Sollte ich die Auffahrt erfolgreich bewältigt haben, möchte ich mich gerne mit einer schönen langen Abfahrt belohnen.

Kann mir jemand eine schöne Strecke empfehlen. Von einfach bis Höllenstieg Niveau kann alles dabei sein. Ich möchte auch gerne wieder in Schirke ankommen. Es wäre net wenn ihr die Streckentipps mit einem Routenplan verknüpfen könntet. Nur mit Wegnamen kann ich leider nichts anfangen. 

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## gnss (12. April 2014)

Die Wegnamen stehen auf jeder Karte drauf. Wenn du wieder nach Schierke zurück willst bieten sich entweder Pfarrstieg oder Eckerlochstieg, letzterer erst ab da wo der Bahnparallelweg endet. Andere Wege, insbsondere von der Kuppe aus, wurden dem Nationalpark geopfert.


Hat jemand in letzter Zeit/im letzten Jahr eventuell den Dingsholestieg gemacht? Macht das Sinn, oder muß man alle drei Meter über einen umgestürzten Baum klettern?


----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> ...Dingsholestieg ...



Was das?
Gern per PM, weiß echt nicht was du meinst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (12. April 2014)

Moin
Ich hab mal eine frage zum pfarrstieg. Wenn ich an der verdeckten Ilse hochfahre Lande ich ha an der brockenstrasse. Muss ich die erstmal ein Stück runterfahren um zu 
Glashüttenweg zu kommen? Der führt doch glaube ich zum pfarrstieg oder?
Ich weiß ergibt Karten aber die bringen mich grad etwas durcheinander


----------



## gnss (12. April 2014)

Wenn du an der verdeckten Ilse hochfährst triffst du irgendwann auf die asphaltierte Brockenstraße, nicht rechts zum Brocken hochfahren, sondern geradeaus, nach wenigen Metern zweigt der Glashüttenweg nach links ab, diesem folgen bis es nach rechts zum Ahrensklint/Pfarrstieg geht.


----------



## Nothing85 (12. April 2014)

War heute in den heimischen Wälder unterwegs. 







Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## raha (12. April 2014)

Geiles Bild


----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2014)

Wald? Definiere Wald... 

Wo ist das?


----------



## Deleted 58074 (13. April 2014)

Wie sieht es denn aktuell auf dem B-stieg, nach den diversen "Waldverschönerungs-Maßnahmen", aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (13. April 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wald? Definiere Wald...
> 
> Wo ist das?


 
Das ist hier in den Klusbergen in Halberstadt. Ist der 5fingerfelsen. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## KalleCamping (13. April 2014)

Minzi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aktuell auf dem B-stieg, nach den diversen "Waldverschönerungs-Maßnahmen", aus?



Bin ich gestern zu Fuß hoch. Sollte runter auch fahrbar sein, liege keine Bäume quer. Aber das Gelände drumherum sollte man sich lieber nicht angucken, echt gruselig was die da veranstalten *hust*


----------



## Deleted 58074 (13. April 2014)

Danke!


----------



## battiwr (14. April 2014)

Um nicht noch mehr Öl ins Feuer zu gießen, bitte ich alle, Secret trails und neue trails nicht zu brandmarken, indem der Eingang durch Bremsspuren ( bzw Ausgang) markiert   .
Dies würde von Umsicht und fahrkönnen sprechen. Siehe teailrules




Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Birotarier (17. April 2014)

Werde Ostern sicher unterwegs sein. Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. April 2014)

Ich muss mich nach Stress und Krankheit jetzt erstmal wieder in Form bringen...


----------



## Luk00r (21. April 2014)

Ein Wunder!!!!
Die 2 Bäume am H-Stieg wurden beräumt (per Kettensäge nehme ich an), die 2 nervigsten (dicksten)


----------



## battiwr (21. April 2014)

Das Bild ist am Einstieg des Unteren Teils des H-Stiegs entstanden. Anscheinend ist man dabei, alles zu erneuern. Haha


----------



## Hasifisch (21. April 2014)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Ein Wunder!!!!
> Die 2 Bäume am H-Stieg wurden beräumt (per Kettensäge nehme ich an), die 2 nervigsten (dicksten)


Hmmmm...
Zufall?


----------



## Nothing85 (26. April 2014)

Heute vom Torfhaus gestartet bei 16grad und Sonnenschein. Über Umweg Märchenweg zur Wolfswarte hoch dann Butterstieg runter (sehr lecker) dann weiter nach Clausthal. Da sind wir das erstmal nass geworden. Weiter Richtung Schulenberg fing es richtig an mit Hagel und die Temperatur fiel auf 6grad.  Haben die Tour dann leider abbrechen müssen, weil nichts mehr ging. Waren auf so einen Wasserfall nicht vorbereitet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Fazit Hardtail fetzt Hagel nicht!!!
In diesem Sinne schönen Samstag, ich schmeiß jetzt den Grill an 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. April 2014)

Haha, waren heute in Park Schulenberg, da war's ähnlich. Immer mal Regen, dann Sonne, dann Hagel, Blitz (da wurde dann der Lift abgestellt) und Donner, das Fahren war aber nach 'ner Weile sehr lustig. In Goslar und Wernigerode war es knochentrocken, später hat uns dann auf der B6n noch mal Hagel erwischt: im Transporter ein Mordslärm, ich dachte, uns kloppt es die Scheibe ein! Dabei waren die Körner noch nicht mal groß!


----------



## Luk00r (27. April 2014)

P-Stieg, H-Stieg, B-Stieg bis nach Wernigerode. Hat schön gerumpelt, aber alles 2-3km weg. War alles trocken 

Laut Radar wars aber knapp


----------



## Nothing85 (27. April 2014)

Heute war ich mit Anhang ohne Rad wandern von Hasserode zum Ottofelsen und dann die Renne runter. Und tadda...wieder klitsch Nass geworden 
Trotz Regenjacke und Schirm. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## verano (27. April 2014)

ist etwas ot... aber kann mir jemand eine preiswerte und vernünftige Unterkunft für 2,5 Personen plus Hund in Braunlage (oder Umgebung) empfehlen?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. April 2014)

Tach auch!
Wie war es den wettertechnisch in Wernigerode/Ilsenburg die letzten 2 Tage? Kam viel von oben runter?
Mein Urlaub muss genutzt werden


----------



## battiwr (28. April 2014)

Hallo trailbiker,
In werni und ilsenburg hat es gestern nur kurz aber viel geregnet. Im westharz sieht das doch schon etwas anders  aus. Dort war teilweise Land unter. Die Temperatur soll nur ca 16 Grad erreichen auf dem Brocken einstellig. 
Ok, jetzt musst du dich entscheiden. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. April 2014)

Hey Dank dir!
16Grad reicht völlig und Brocken muss nicht sein.  Möcht eigentlich im Ostharz bleiben und mal schauen ob ich ich eine Trailtour zusammen bekomm. Den Tag bin ich den Schindelstieg hoch...ja richtig...hoch!!!! Haben wir gekotzt solche geilen Höhenmeter falsch herum zu fahren


----------



## battiwr (29. April 2014)

@Trailbiker da kann ich dir die große zeternklippe empfehlen. Im Uhrzeigersinn erst hoch dann runter. Wer es ganz mag, sollte eckerloch hoch fahren. Das rumpelt dann vom eckerstausee bis goethestieg. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hose1964 (29. April 2014)

Servus, nun nochmal etwas kurzfristiger,
bin das verlängerte WE vom 1.5.- 4.5.2014 in Werigerode.Hat jemand von euch Auskennern (Locals) was geplant an den Tagen (trotz Wetter), wo ich mich "dranhängen" kann. Bin am Thüringer Wald zu Hause, Kondition gut, Technik geht so (max. S2), habe aber auch nichts gehen schieben oder tragen (auch wenn andere fahren). Möglichst wenig Forstwege und noch weniger Asphalt. Ggf. kann man ja noch kurzfristig was ausmachen, genauen Zeitplan habe ich auch noch nicht, da ich auch noch wandern will (muss). Ggf. auch PN.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SL0WM0 (29. April 2014)

verano schrieb:


> ist etwas ot... aber kann mir jemand eine preiswerte und vernünftige Unterkunft für 2,5 Personen plus Hund in Braunlage (oder Umgebung) empfehlen?



Hi Verano,
ich war letzte Woche im http://hotel-hasselhof.de
Frühstück sehr gut, für die Räder steht eine Garage zur Verfügung, also ich kann's empfehlen.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. April 2014)

Ich fahre am Sonntag ab 10:00 Uhr mit Sicherheit wieder ein 3-4 Stunden-Runde.
Was genau...keine Ahnung, solange plane ich nicht im Voraus...


----------



## battiwr (29. April 2014)

Gibt es kurzentschlossene die heute noch eine Tour machen? Treffen ca 16 Uhr am eichberg. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## battiwr (29. April 2014)

Upps da war ein schnellschuss. Muss erstmal abwarten. Fahrer können sich trotzdem melden. Nur mit der zeit weiß ich noch nicht. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasifisch (29. April 2014)

Ihr könnt eine kleine Runde drehen und dann im Anschluss noch unserer Feierabendrunde ab 18:30 absolvieren...


----------



## battiwr (29. April 2014)

Ok, ist der Treffpunkt am eichberg oder am Brunnen?


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (29. April 2014)

Feierabendrunde?
Kohlmarkt!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. April 2014)

Hallo ihr Nordharzer
Kurzes Resume`: Welch eine fantastische Natur ihr habt, ganz zu schweigen von den Trails
Konnte schöne Höhenmeter egal ob oder runter vernichten.
Da kann mein südlichster Südharz nicht mithalten. Komm devenitiv wieder!!!















Achso...Battiwr du oller Lügner
War doch geilstes Wetter


----------



## Hose1964 (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo Hasifisch,
würde mich am Sonntag gern anschließen, wenn es technisch nicht zu schwierig wird. Hätte auch so 3-4 h Zeit.
Bin hier in FEWO im Mariental ...
Gruß Thomas


----------



## battiwr (3. Mai 2014)

Wo war denn da die Lüge?
:große Augen:
Schöne Bilder. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. Mai 2014)

Bei den 16°C


----------



## battiwr (3. Mai 2014)

Hast wohl einen sonnentanz gemacht? 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## CarloDiamant (3. Mai 2014)

Ich würde morgen um 10 Uhr am Bfh Steinerne Renne/  Wasserwerk starten . Hasifisch ist irgendwie angeschlagen , keine Ahnung ob der kommt. Freue mich über jegliche Gesellschaft!


----------



## Hose1964 (3. Mai 2014)

Bin 10 Uhr da.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nothing85 (3. Mai 2014)

Was wollt ihr fahren? Zeitlich bin ich etwas begrenzt hätte aber inzeresse


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## CarloDiamant (3. Mai 2014)

Naja, mal schauen was rund um den Hohnekamm so geht. Also ich wollt nicht länger als 4 Stunden fahren. Habe 4 geile Trails im Auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (3. Mai 2014)

Ok muss ich passen Familie geht grade etwas vor. Werde dann hier nur eine kleine Runde drehen. 
Trotzdem danke. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2014)

Also bei mir wird es morgen leider definitiv nix. Erhole mich zwar, aber das soll auch so bleiben...


----------



## Shnarph (4. Mai 2014)

Nabend nach WR 

Werde Mitte/Ende des Monats 2 Tage in Wernigerode sein und will einen Tag zum Biken nutzen. Die Möglichkeiten zwecks HM sind hier bei uns leider etwas begrenzt und bin auch erst 4-5 Wochen wieder am fahren. Also mit 30-40 km wäre ich erstmal zufrieden, habt ihr da Tipps für eine schöne Route? Oder passende Literatur? An Trails geht S1 gut, auch mit größeren Wurzeln und Steinen, steilen Abfahrten. Will sagen wenn sich da was mit ein wenig S2 finden lässt...würde es ja gerne mal ausprobieren^^ 

Lässt sich da was machen? Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Hameln2bike (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin mit meiner Freundin Pfingsten in Sankt Andreasberg. Die Wege der Volksbank Arena sind nicht so unser Ding.

Hat jemand was für meinen Garmin? Oder mag wer mitkommen zum Biken?

Gruß aus Hameln

Christian


----------



## Nothing85 (5. Mai 2014)

Wollte morgen Vormittag die Tour fahren wie wir sie mal als Jahresabschluss Tour gefahren sind 2012...wer Bock hat kann gern mitkommen wenn er sich meiner schlechten Kondition anpassen kann


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Mai 2014)

Shnarph schrieb:


> Nabend nach WR
> 
> Werde Mitte/Ende des Monats 2 Tage in Wernigerode sein und will einen Tag zum Biken nutzen...





Hameln2bike schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hat jemand was für meinen Garmin? Oder mag wer mitkommen zum Biken?...



Hallo,
meldet euch mal kurz vorher nochmal. Hier wird oft seeehr  kurzfristig geplant. Das ist der Luxus der Harz-Anlieger...


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Mai 2014)

So hier die Ausbeute von heute. Sind meine ersten drei Stempel. Mal sehen wie viel ich Ende des Jahres zusammen bekomme. 
Der Harvester Trail ist ganz schön fertig, da müssten wir mal aufräumen. Mein Kabelbinder ist diesem zum Opfer gefallen. 
Ansonsten war es eine schöne ruhige Runde und den 5min Trail hatte ich mir gespart aus zeitlichen Gründen. 









Und ganz nebenbei...der Pollenflug ist ganz schön ekelhaft!

Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Nothing85 (6. Mai 2014)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag. 
Habe vom 2.8 bis 8.8 ein Appartement in Hinterglemm gebucht. Jetzt ist der vierte Mann abgesprungen also wer Interesse hätte PN an mich dann gibts weitere Details. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## duke209 (12. Mai 2014)

Servus,

vormals ein steiniger 2m Weg längsseits eines Baches. Symbolisch für so einige Trails rund um Thale/Treseburg. Zum wahnsinnig werden. Selbst der Bachverlauf ist zerstört.
Auf einigen Wegen ist seit Ende März zum Teil nicht zu biken. Mit Holzwirtschaft hat das teils nix mehr zu tun, das ist schon Raubbau. Aber das Naturschutzgebietszeichen aller Orts. Wege seither mit Flatterband abgesperrt, Holz liegt, nix passiert. Man musste ja bis Ende März holzen was stand.

Zum kotzen. Tourentipps sind aktuell für'n Allerwertesten!!!

(aber so kommt man guten Gewissens zum Trailsearching abseits verzeichneter Pfade)

Genervt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Mai 2014)

Warst Du das?


----------



## duke209 (12. Mai 2014)

Die Zerstörung nich, nur der ausgebremste.


----------



## Shnarph (12. Mai 2014)

Zu stark in die Pedale getreten? Na Spaß beiseite, wirklich schade, was da bei euch los ist


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Mai 2014)

Wir wollen über die verlängerten Pfingsten, nach einem Jahr Abstinenz, mal wieder für einige Tage in den Harz. Streckentechnisch liegen unsere Vorlieben klar auf technische, abfahrtslastige Endurotouren. Im letzten Jahr haben wir einige Klassiker in einer Tour miteinander verbunden, die wir nun jetzt wieder als Einstieg ähnlich abfahren wollen würden: Ab Parkplatz Oderteich den Wasserwanderweg Richtung Wolfswarte, von dort den Beerenstieg runter Richtung Torfhaus (mit Abstecher Magdeburger Weg), dann Märchenweg, Achtermann, Hopfensäcke, Kaiserweg Abfahrt zum Eckersprung, Pionierweg und zurück.

Jetzt lese ich natürlich mit großem Erschrecken, dass nun auch im Harz diverse Strecksperrungen angeordnet wurden und beliebte Trails Opfer von brachialen Rodungsmaßnahmen geworden sind. Für die o.g. Wegführung würde dies nach meine bisherigen Recherchen den Beerenstieg und die Abfahrt zum Eckerprung betreffen, oder liege ich da falsch? Macht diese Tour also keinen Sinn mehr, was geht überhaupt noch aktuell streckentechnisch im Harz?.... macht uns alles ein wenig Bange...

Was würde sich aus eurer sich als zusätzliche Tour oder Alternative lohnen? Das Gebiet um Wernigerode, Schierke und Thale kenn wir noch nicht. Habt Ihr da evtl. eine paar nette Tourenvorschläge (gerne auch per PN)? Den Höllenstieg (auch gesperrt?) und die steinerne Renne würden wir auch gerne mal kennenlernen.

Vielleicht kann uns hier jemand unterstützen. Für uns war der Harz im norddeutschen Raum immer ein absolutes Highlight. Nun haben wir Angst, dass auch hier durch aufgesetzte Naturschutz- und Wirtschaftsinteressen der Reiz einer wichtigen Bikeregion verloren geht.

Beste Grüße aus dem Teutoburger Wald.


----------



## jaamaa (14. Mai 2014)

Sollte kein Problem sein...
Nur den Beerenstg. würde ich so in die Tour nicht einbauen, sondern eher den Butterstg. Die hast du bestimmt verwechselt 
Außerdem finde ich es besser von Bad Harzburg/ Zentralparkplatz aus zu starten, dann muss man nicht noch zum Schluss 600hm schruppen. Ansonsten ne schöne Runde... viel Spass


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Mai 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Sollte kein Problem sein...
> Nur den Beerenstg. würde ich so in die Tour nicht einbauen, sondern eher den Butterstg. Die hast du bestimmt verwechselt
> Außerdem finde ich es besser von Bad Harzburg/ Zentralparkplatz aus zu starten, dann muss man nicht noch zum Schluss 600hm schruppen. Ansonsten ne schöne Runde... viel Spass



Upps...hast natürlich Recht, hier meinte ich natürlich den Butterstieg ;-) Ist der denn z.Zt. fahrbar? Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass da im unteren Teil die Harvester gewütet haben.

Hmm, Einstieg von Bad Harzburg aus...muss ich mir mal auf der Karte anschauen, wie ich den Startpunkt in die Route aufnehme, jemand nen Vorschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (14. Mai 2014)

vom Zentralparkplatz starten und dann links der Straße Richtung Torfhaus rollen. Recht angenehme Steigung...Salzstieg heißt das glaube im oberen Teil. Auf dem Rückweg dann den kompletten Kaiserweg vom Achtermann aus. Ab Molkenhausstern kann man ganz zum Schluss wunderbar wieder ins Tal fluffen.


----------



## duke209 (14. Mai 2014)

Richtig, erst hoch (Parkplatz gegenüber Hotel Seela ortsausgangs...sieht man) dann runter!!
Am Radauwasserfall vorbei Richtung Salzstieg - diesen auch am steilen Stück durchfahren, so so lernt ihr den Harz kennen  (aber auch hier wurde Ende 2013 heftig gewütet) dann am Ende bzw. für euch am Anfang des Torfhausparkplatzes gegenüber rein Richtung WWarte oder direkt MDWeg. 

Vom Pionierweg zum Molkenhaus (gibt einige Möglichkeiten) und runter zum PP.


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Mai 2014)

Wolfswarte den Beerenstieg runter Richtung Torfhaus...? Da bist du etwas verkehrt. Von der Wolfswarte kannst du den Butterstieg fahren Richtung Altenau oder oben vom Torfhaus gleich den Magdeburgerweg. 


Am Freitag gibt für mich eine Feierabendrunde um Thale rum. 16 Uhr Schluss und denke mal 17 Uhr Start in Thale bei Interesse PN. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Mai 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Richtig, erst hoch (Parkplatz gegenüber Hotel Seela ortsausgangs...sieht man) dann runter!!
> Am Radauwasserfall vorbei Richtung Salzstieg - diesen auch am steilen Stück durchfahren, so so lernt ihr den Harz kennen  (aber auch hier wurde Ende 2013 heftig gewütet) dann am Ende bzw. für euch am Anfang des Torfhausparkplatzes gegenüber rein Richtung WWarte oder direkt MDWeg.
> 
> Vom Pionierweg zum Molkenhaus (gibt einige Möglichkeiten) und runter zum PP.



Jup, genau so sind wir vor zwei Jahren schon gefahren, ist eigentlich ne ganz angenehme Strecke entlang der Radau und der Salzstieg ist bergauf (runter wahrscheinlich noch mehr) eine nette technische Geschichte ;-)


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Mai 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Wolfswarte den Beerenstieg runter Richtung Torfhaus...? Da bist du etwas verkehrt. Von der Wolfswarte kannst du den Butterstieg fahren Richtung Altenau oder oben vom Torfhaus gleich den Magdeburgerweg.
> 
> 
> Am Freitag gibt für mich eine Feierabendrunde um Thale rum. 16 Uhr Schluss und denke mal 17 Uhr Start in Thale bei Interesse PN.
> ...



...da hatte ich mich vertan, meinte natürlich den Butterstieg ;-)


----------



## duke209 (14. Mai 2014)

Naja technisch is der Salzstieg nich, nur zum Ende eine fiese Rampe wo fürs vollständige durchfahren der Boden & die Körner mitspielen müssen


----------



## duke209 (14. Mai 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Am Freitag gibt für mich eine Feierabendrunde um Thale rum. 16 Uhr Schluss und denke mal 17 Uhr Start in Thale ......



Hät Bock, bin nur nich da. Hab aber ein paar weitere nette Touren inzwischen im Petto mit unterzeichneten Trails  .


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Mai 2014)

Naja die Saison hat ja grade erst angefangen ist dieses Jahr auch das erste mal das ich dort unterwegs bin mal gucken wie der Zustand von den Wegen ist. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Mai 2014)

@Nothing85: falls Du mal am Wochenende unterwegs bist und 'nen Mitfahrer brauchst, bitte melden. Ich find die Tahlenser Gegend spannend und von Halle aus ist's nicht so weit. Nur in der Woche geht es gar nicht.


----------



## Chefkocher (14. Mai 2014)

Okidoki...für den ersten Tag müsste die Tour wohl planbar sein. Für den zweiten Tag würden wir jedoch gerne die Trails um Wernigerode oder Thale in Angriff nehmen. Da wir in diesen Regionen bisher noch gar nicht unterwegs waren, werden wir ohne ortskundige Hilfe wohl eher Schwierigkeiten bei einer Tourenplanung haben.
Im Umkreis von Wernigerode wäre natürlich die Renne (hier jedoch wohl eher die "kleine" als die "steinerne"), der Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg, Pfarrstieg und rund um Ottofelsen interessant. Wie würden sich diese Spots optimal mit einander kombinieren lassen? Macht es Sinn mit der HSB von Wernigerode nach Schierke zu fahren und von dort die Spots anzufahren? Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch nen GPS-Track (per PN und natürlich "vertraulich") auf der Platte liegen. 
Besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (15. Mai 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> @Nothing85: falls Du mal am Wochenende unterwegs bist und 'nen Mitfahrer brauchst, bitte melden. Ich find die Tahlenser Gegend spannend und von Halle aus ist's nicht so weit. Nur in der Woche geht es gar nicht.



Da müssten wir dann einen Schlechtwetter Tag nehmen, weil sonst sind zu viel Wanderer unterwegs. Leider sind ja nicht alle  Wege für uns freigegeben. Deswegen mach ich solche Fahrten nach Feierabend übte der Woche. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Mai 2014)

Nee, bei gutem Wanderwetter lasse ich zumindest das B.tal auch sein, daher gerne auch bei schlechtem Wetter. Wobei die Wege da nicht einfacher werden.


----------



## duke209 (16. Mai 2014)

Chefkocher schrieb:


> Okidoki...für den ersten Tag müsste die Tour wohl planbar sein. Für den zweiten Tag würden wir jedoch gerne die Trails um Wernigerode oder Thale in Angriff nehmen. Da wir in diesen Regionen bisher noch gar nicht unterwegs waren, werden wir ohne ortskundige Hilfe wohl eher Schwierigkeiten bei einer Tourenplanung haben.
> Im Umkreis von Wernigerode wäre natürlich die Renne (hier jedoch wohl eher die "kleine" als die "steinerne"), der Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg, Pfarrstieg und rund um Ottofelsen interessant. Wie würden sich diese Spots optimal mit einander kombinieren lassen? Macht es Sinn mit der HSB von Wernigerode nach Schierke zu fahren und von dort die Spots anzufahren? Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch nen GPS-Track (per PN und natürlich "vertraulich") auf der Platte liegen.
> Besten Dank


 
Die angesprochenen Spots kannste perfekt kombinieren mit Start in Ilsenburg. Werden dann zwar gute 50km bei perfekter Runde, aber dafür siehste/erlebte was. Wenn deine Füße das mitmachen


----------



## duke209 (16. Mai 2014)

Letztens mitten im Wald verlassen beim Trailsearching gefunden (alle 50m einer auf 1km). Die Grenze zwischen Preußen und dem Herzogtum BS verlief unter anderem entlang des B-Tals. Wenn man dabei noch ne Horde Muffels begegnet, lohnen sich solche Aktionen...Natur & MTB pur.


----------



## Nothing85 (17. Mai 2014)

Gestern bin ich ja von Thale nach Treseburg gefahren...das Mittelstück ist ganzschön zerbombt, da liegt so viel Holz rum, das es ziemlich schwer ist zu fahren und eine riesen große Wurzel die man nicht umfahren kann.
Der Rest war aber sehr schön zu fahren...eine schöne Feierabendrunde.


----------



## duke209 (18. Mai 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich ja von Thale nach Treseburg gefahren...das Mittelstück ist ganzschön zerbombt, da liegt so viel Holz rum, das es ziemlich schwer ist zu fahren und eine riesen große Wurzel die man nicht umfahren kann.
> Der Rest war aber sehr schön zu fahren...eine schöne Feierabendrunde.



Meinste durchs B-Tal (da liegt schon seit letztes Jahr ne Wurzel offen) oder über Zimmermannsweg und dem Trail parallel der Landstraße?


----------



## Nothing85 (18. Mai 2014)

Weiß nicht wie der Weg heißt aber geht immer parallel zur Straße lang. Also letztes Jahr lag da nicht so viel Holz und es war nicht ganz so zerbombt. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Shnarph (19. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute,

wollte nochmal nachfragen 
Möchte am Mittwoch eine Tour von WR (nähe an den sieben Teichen) zum Brocken machen und zurück.
Hatte hier mal was gefunden, is aber älter...http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/shnarph/35mmhqhgo7p6f7bk
Hoffe das funktioniert mit dem Link, habe mich da jetzt erst angemeldet.

Ansonsten, sollte jemand noch ne Tour rumliegen haben, wäre ich extrem dankbar, kenne mich in der Region was MTB angeht mal so gar nicht aus. Gerade jetzt wo ja der Forst noch gewütet hat


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2014)

Entspannt zum Brocken:
WR, Hasserode hoch (Lüttgenfeldstraße, Eichberg, Braunes Wasser), Bhf Steinerne Renne, Bahnparallelweg, Drei Annen, Glashüttenweg bis Brockentsraße, Brocken...
Willst du auch wieder runter? 
Wenn ja, was für Geläuf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shnarph (19. Mai 2014)

Ja soll auch wieder runter gehen, also ein Rundkurs 40-50 km, ja schöne Trails wären halt klasse. Sollten aber nicht alt zu technisch sein, würde mich noch als Anfänger einstufen. Was halt so mit 100mm Federweg machbar is ^^

Edith sagt: Hilfe mit Google Maps is das ja ein Krampf. Also die von dir genannten Punkte passen ja mit der Tour zusammen, welche ich oben verlinkt habe...da kann ich mich dann schonmal nicht verfahren^^ Wie sieht der Rest der Tour aus, machbar für einen Trail-Frischling? Aber klein wenig Gefühl hab ich schon in Knochen 

Edith nochmal: Werde wohl auch morgen schon (Dienstag) etwas die Gegend erkunden (nicht zwangsläufig bis hoch zum Brocken) Sollte jemand ab dem frühen Nachmittag schon unterwegs sein, würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen, was zu planen is da ja zu spät und fahre sonst auf eigene Faust.


----------



## Nothing85 (20. Mai 2014)

Heute ist Dienstag, da fahrt ihr doch immer?! Wo und wann wird gestartet? Wie lange?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Mai 2014)

Ich würde heute Abend wieder eine kleine Runde drehen. Da ich noch das Bike checken muss, so kurz nach halb sieben.


----------



## Shnarph (20. Mai 2014)

Hat noch jemand ne Meinung zu dem Rückweg von der verlinkten Strecke? Soweit so gut?


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Mai 2014)

Shnarph schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ne Meinung zu dem Rückweg von der verlinkten Strecke? Soweit so gut?



Neee...Brockenstraße und Glashütte runter?! Die sind nur zum Hochfahren!!! 
Schau mal nach Pfarrstieg ab Ahrensklint.


----------



## fm7775 (20. Mai 2014)

Als Anfänger kann er den Bahnparallelweg runter sausen, ich war gestern mit meinen 2 Rentner unterwegs, naja. Der eine hat sich ein neues Bike geholt Enduro aus Carbon. An einer Stelle, der Weg hatte eingetrocknete Fahrspuren und rechts am Abhang was trocken. Er ist abgestiegen und hat geschoben. Musste mehrmals warten. Gut, er hatte 08/2013 ein Radunfall, Hüfte beim Rennrad fahren gebrochen, aber hier kommen Angst und Nichtbeherrschung eines MTB zusammen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (20. Mai 2014)

Typischer Forstautobahnenfahrer und holt sich ein 13,5 kg Enduro aus Carbon. Bin mal mit gefahren, rollt gut, aber wenn mans nicht beherrscht

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shnarph (20. Mai 2014)

Bin heute doch schonmal zum Brocken hoch...1200 HM irre wenn man sonst so 400-500 HM gewöhnt ist bei den KM ^^ War teilweise sehr schwieriges Gelände, besonders durch die Nässe. Hat aber irre Spaß gemacht und die kleine Renne war ein sehr technischer Abschluss wo aber nicht alles für mich fahrbar war. Morgen is meine Freundin mit dabei, da ist eine leichte Strecke, wie die von mir verlinkte ja ist vollkommen ok ^^ Das heute wäre da viel zu viel gewesen.


----------



## Nothing85 (21. Mai 2014)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung vielleicht hat es der ein oder andere überlesen. 

Ich fahre mit zwei anderen Kumpels vom 2.8 bis 8.8 nach Saalbach/Hinterglemm und der vierte Mann ist abgesprungen wegen Hüftproblemen. 
Wer also Zeit und Lust hätte schreibt mir am besten eine PN dann gibts weitere Details zu Unterkunft und Kosten. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Shnarph (21. Mai 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Neee...Brockenstraße und Glashütte runter?! Die sind nur zum Hochfahren!!!
> Schau mal nach Pfarrstieg ab Ahrensklint.


Nene den Weg geht es hoch, am Hirtenstieg und über ein paar schlenker zum Molkenhauschausee/Bielsteinchausee bis runter.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2014)

Sooo... gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein, aber ich freu mich so über die Bilder, die ich heute früh gemacht habe, das ich sie euch einfach nicht vorenthalten kann...


----------



## netsrac (21. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön. FDT


----------



## verano (21. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön. Besonders das Panoramafoto von WR gefällt mir gut. 
Das "Wasserzeichen" ist auch nicht zu klein  

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2014)

Das WR-Pano hängt demnächst in 200x50 hier im Laden... 
Wasserzeichen muss leider sein, solche Bilder sind bei Kopierern einfach zu beliebt...und ich lebe ja davon...


----------



## Shnarph (23. Mai 2014)

So wieder zurück im Flachland, 100 KM und 2600 HM am Brocken die 2 Tage gemacht, ein Traum 
Da werde ich nun öfter mal hoch machen, traumhafte Gegend und da ich in Thale übernachten kann, sehr gut zu erreichen.
Wer noch Tourentipps hat, immer her damit, werde da nun intensiver durchs Netz suchen, noch so viel zu entdecken 
Knie und Armprotektoren wären auch ne Überlegung wert, die Abfahrten sind stellenweise nicht ohne


----------



## ernmar (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin am wochenende im raum thale und würde am sonntag gerne ne runde biken. hat jemand ein paar gps-touren oder tipps? vielleicht mit paar trails wo nicht so viele wanderer sind. Sollten auch nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein, da meine freundin dabei ist.  Vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenu (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo leute,
wir waren am WE mit 10 Leuten in Thale unterwegs. Den Track hatten wir aus dem Netz gezogen und der hieß "Düstere Berge".
Leider war der größte Teil Waldautobahn und an und an hatten wir einen Singletrail erkundet.
Das Fazit der Tour fiel dann auch sehr unterdurchschnittlich aus. 
in diesem Thread habe ich zwei Touren für Wernigerode gefunden, die aber nicht so sauber sind und für uns als Nichtortskundige vtl. ungünstig nachzufahren, da wir den Track auch gleich mit der Gruppe fahren wollen.
Daher meine Frage, ob mir jemand einen Track aus der Gegend Thale / Wernigerode zur Verfügung stellen kann ,den er selber kennt und empfehlen kann.

Gruss aus BS

kenu


----------



## Jena.Biker (28. Mai 2014)

Moin moin!
Ich werde im Juli für ein paar Tage aus beruflichen Gründen in Darlingerode verweilen. Eine prima Gelegenheit für mich das Radl einzupacken.
Daher wäre ich über ein paar feine Tourentipps und GPS-Tracks von Locals oder Insidern sehr dankbar.
Bergan dürfen es gern Straßen und feste Wege sein, bergab mag ich Singletrails hingegen deutlich mehr.
Bin für jeden guten Tipp dankbar!
Cheers


----------



## battiwr (28. Mai 2014)

Diese GPS Dinger können nur verloren gehen
Wenn es ums fahren geht, kannst du dich hier kurz melden. Es ist eigentlich immer jemand unterwegs.


----------



## micha.qlb (28. Mai 2014)

kenu schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> wir waren am WE mit 10 Leuten in Thale unterwegs. Den Track hatten wir aus dem Netz gezogen und der hieß "Düstere Berge".
> Leider war der größte Teil Waldautobahn und an und an hatten wir einen Singletrail erkundet.
> Das Fazit der Tour fiel dann auch sehr unterdurchschnittlich aus.
> ...



Aloha,

ich habe mir den Track mal angeschaut und den kannste wirklich vergessen  Landschaftlich jedoch sind alle Touren schön. 

Es ist schwierig etwas zu empfehlen wenn man Anspruch und Fähigkeit der Fahrer nicht kennt. Auch für ne Truppe von 10 Mann ist es nicht so einfach. Grundsätzlich kann man um Thale jede Menge Spass haben und auch mehr als eine ausgedehnte Tagestour fahren. Gut Thale ist dann einfach der quasi Mittelpunkt. Allerdings wird man um Waldautobahnen nicht drumrumkommen.
Vielleicht kannst du ja mal ein paar kurze Hinweise geben bevor jetzt wild GPStracks ausgetauscht werden. Die sind ansich ne feine Sache...meist aber nur für den, der sie erstellt hat.

Wenn es Thale im weitesten Sinne sein kann, (muss) kann man die Teufelsmauer mit einbinden. Hexentanzplatz gibt es richtig geile aber auch teils anspruchsvollere Trails, Rosstrappe mit der Downhillstecke oder dem Präsidentenweg, Allrode an der Luppode entlang und Bodetal (leider gesperrt aber jeder Fluss hat zwei Seiten  )

also lass mal hören, dann findest sich schon was schönes. Wernigerode und Darlingerode und Ilsenburg sind natürlich geniale Startorte für Harztrails. Aber da könne die Anderen was zu sagen 



ernmar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin am wochenende im raum thale und würde am sonntag gerne ne runde biken. hat jemand ein paar gps-touren oder tipps? vielleicht mit paar trails wo nicht so viele wanderer sind. Sollten auch nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein, da meine freundin dabei ist.  Vielen dank



same here. Defniere mal "nicht zu anspruchsvoll" 
Sonntag könnte evtl bei mir passen. Vielleicht kann ich euch bisl was zeigen. Anderenfalls kann ich auch hier gern ne Empfehlung geben.


----------



## Surtre (28. Mai 2014)

Wie sind denn Bodenverhältnisse aktuell bei euch? Wir wollten eigentlich am Freitag eine Stiege-Tour fahren. So wie es hier in H gerade schüttet, könnte das aber etwas zu kniffelig werden...


----------



## Nothing85 (28. Mai 2014)

Wobei die Wege um Thale zum größten Teil alle für uns Zweiradler gesperrt sind. Speziell vom Hexentanzplatz und Rosstrappe. Und wenn da 10 Leute runterfahren und dann vielleicht noch bei schönen Wetter und am Wochenende dann macht das glaub nicht bei allen so ein gutes Bild.


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## ernmar (28. Mai 2014)

same here. Defniere mal "nicht zu anspruchsvoll" 
Sonntag könnte evtl bei mir passen. Vielleicht kann ich euch bisl was zeigen. Anderenfalls kann ich auch hier gern ne Empfehlung geben.[/QUOTE]

Nicht zu anspruchsvoll bedeutet keine großen stufen oder sehr verblockte stellen. Es sollte alles überrollbar sein.


----------



## kenu (28. Mai 2014)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> ich habe mir den Track mal angeschaut und den kannste wirklich vergessen  Landschaftlich jedoch sind alle Touren schön.
> 
> ...


 
Danke ersteinmal für deinen Kommentar.
Wir fahren generell alles, vermeiden wollen wir gern zu viel Waldautobahn und exterme DH, ähnlich Bikeparts.
Singletrails und knifflige Passagen sind auch willkommen, Aufstiege machen wir auch jeden mit. Es entscheidet jeder für sich , was er fährt oder wann er absteigt. Wir sind da sehr tolerant.
Diesen Samstag würden wir gern in Thale oder WR fahren. Gegen 11Uhr wäre wir vor Ort. Es wäre toll, wenn jemand von Euch mitfahren könnte. 3 Std reine Fahrtzeit sind OK. Wir wären zu zweit evtl. zu dritt oder viert.
Ich würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören.
Gruss
kenu


----------



## jaamaa (28. Mai 2014)

ernmar schrieb:


> Es sollte alles überrollbar sein.



Haha... 
Stellt sich nur die Frage mit was du fährst... 26" oder 29"?
Laut Marketing der Bikeindustrie ist mit einem 29er alles überrollbar ;-D


Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smallnewlife (28. Mai 2014)

hallo jungs,
es soll einen coolen trail vom brocken aus, runter zum torfhaus und nach goslar weiter geben. er soll schön verblockt und technisch sein. Ich will ihn in der kommenden woche mal testen, nur leider weiss ich nicht wo er ist. kann mir einer weiter helfen oder mir sogar einen gps-track für mein garmin schicken???
Danke


----------



## kenu (28. Mai 2014)

smallnewlife schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> es soll einen coolen trail vom brocken aus, runter zum torfhaus und nach goslar weiter geben. er soll schön verblockt und technisch sein. Ich will ihn in der kommenden woche mal testen, nur leider weiss ich nicht wo er ist. kann mir einer weiter helfen oder mir sogar einen gps-track für mein garmin schicken???
> Danke


Den würde ich auch gern haben. Meines Wissens gibt es nur den Goetheweg  runter zum Torfhaus und über die Talsperre nach Goslar. Und die sind nicht wirklich so spannend, finde ich.
Ich lass mich aber auch eines besseren belehren.

kenu


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Mai 2014)

Der Goetheweg war vor seinem obskuren Umbau zur Waldautobahn mal interessant. Dank NP Harz ist das vorbei.


----------



## jaamaa (28. Mai 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Der Goetheweg war vor seinem obskuren Umbau zur Waldautobahn mal interessant. Dank NP Harz ist das vorbei.


Ja, vor..., ewigen Zeiten, war der noch cool. Als er dann umgebaut wurde und ich da lang bin, dachte ich die Deutsche Bahn baut eine ICE Trasse durch den Harz


----------



## duke209 (29. Mai 2014)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Allerdings wird man um Waldautobahnen nicht drumrumkommen.
> .



Gewusst wie und wann, liegt der Anteil unter 10% und du wirst dich nach 3 Stunden über den Anblick des ersten Wanderes auf dem Trail freuen 
Nächstens stimmst du dein Zeitmanagement besser ab


----------



## CarloDiamant (31. Mai 2014)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs? Würde mich gern anschließen! 
Ich sag mal 10.30 Parkplatz "Am Eichberg" in Wernigerode. Würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grins3katze (31. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte eventuell Interesse… Wie lange und was für Trials werden gefahren? Bin erst 2-mal im Harz gefahren soweit, wirklich sehr schöne Natur und super spaßigen Trials. Ich brauch mehr.


----------



## CarloDiamant (31. Mai 2014)

Das ist schonmal ne gute Einstellung! Ich denke mal so ca. 30km. 5min trail, Hölle, Holy, Wassertal, ... - mal schauen! Würde mich freuen wenn Du mitkommst!


----------



## Grins3katze (31. Mai 2014)

Klingt super... ich würde ja gern mitfahren. Hölle, Holy, Wassertal bin ich sogar schon gefahren. Top


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2014)

Waren auf dem MSB-X-Trail. Seeehr spaßig...


----------



## duke209 (1. Juni 2014)

Wollten heut den Esel checken, also gegenüber I-Stein rein.. . hatte mich auf bergab eingestellt, ging aber mega steil hoch, kein echter Weg..verdammtes GPS funzte nich...dachte es kann doch nich war sein, was hab ich falsch verstanden? Also Kiste geschultert und den Steilhang hoch gequält bis zu einer Forstwegkreuzung. Entschieden wieder umzukehren um die Qualen aufzuwerten. Dann runter zur Ilse, Füße abgekühlt, da ging auch das GPS wieder.....

Fazit: einen zu früh rechts eingeschlagen...shit happens


----------



## Grins3katze (1. Juni 2014)

Back in Berlin. Danke an Carlo fürs mitnehmen heute. Hat mega spaß gemacht. Sehr schöne verblockte Trails. Das Stück hier war top: 






LG - Chris


----------



## kalihalde (1. Juni 2014)

Back in Halle. Danke an micha.qlb fürs Mitnehmen heute ...



Wir waren nicht so weit oben, aber der Nordharz ist immer wieder eine kleine Runde wert.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. Wenn Grins3katze die Renne wie Herr Hösel fährt


----------



## Grins3katze (1. Juni 2014)

Leider nicht ganz… Bin die Renne zwar komplette gefahren (auf Sicht, war ja das erste Mal), die Treppe zum Schluss auch und ohne umzusetzen wie im Video… im flow ging alles supi …. oder glück Sache… Dann wollte ich das Schluss Passage nochmal fahren zum üben… leider 3 mal fehlgeschlagen… dann hab ich es sein lassen…hihi. Brauch doch noch mehr Übung bei sehr verbockter Trail… aber was für ein spass


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> Leider nicht ganz… Bin die Renne zwar komplette gefahren (auf Sicht, war ja das erste Mal), die Treppe zum Schluss auch ...



Ich geh´ jetzt weinen...
Respekt!


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juni 2014)

Wir waren auch in der Nähe, bis Von-Eichendorf-Stieg oder so ähnlich .... das Ding war ein einziges grosses Modder Loch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenu (2. Juni 2014)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Back in Halle. Danke an micha.qlb fürs Mitnehmen heute ...
> 
> Wir waren nicht so weit oben, aber der Nordharz ist immer wieder eine kleine Runde wert.
> 
> ...


 Das sieht sehr gut aus. Schöne Strecke. Kannst Du mir sagen wo  das ist ?
Thx
Gruss
kenu


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Juni 2014)

Das is der Hx-Stieg vom Hx-tanzplanz runter


----------



## kenu (3. Juni 2014)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Das is der Hx-Stieg vom Hx-tanzplanz runter


Prima, danke !


----------



## duke209 (3. Juni 2014)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Das is der Hx-Stieg vom Hx-tanzplanz runter



Du vorweg? Wenn ja, zieh dein Rucksack fester, oder war der halbe Hausstand bzw. Mitgift drin? 
Bei 6.25 gerade faahrn  , ansich besserer Ausgang und man kann noch nett nach links der Bode folgen oder rechts die Brücke runter......aber wem erzähl ich das.


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich war der fast lehr...zu fest bekomm ich keine Luft 

Ich fahr eigtl immer rechts rum...ist schön schnell und Achterbahn


----------



## THREE60 (4. Juni 2014)

Wer dreht diesen Freitag ne schöne technische EnduroRunde mit ca. 800hm?
Werde mich am Vormittag in Thale bei ein paar DH-Runs einrollen.

Gruß aus Berlin
Ralf


----------



## micha.qlb (6. Juni 2014)

Will morgen vormittag zum MSB
Wäre noch jemand mit am Start?


----------



## verano (6. Juni 2014)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Will morgen vormittag zum MSB
> Wäre noch jemand mit am Start?



Mit dem Neuen?    Viel Spaß!! 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Juni 2014)

Bei den Temperaturen tags über kann man nur nachts fahren...







Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloDiamant (7. Juni 2014)

Wer ist morgen unterwegs? Ich starte um 10.30 vom Parkplatz Eichberg in Wernigerode!


----------



## battiwr (7. Juni 2014)

Nee, iss zu heiß.


----------



## duke209 (8. Juni 2014)

Bin 7.00 Uhr im Ilsetal gestarten, bis zur Hermannsklippe wars erträglich, auf dem Hirten wars dann bereits vor 9.00 Uhr übel in der Sonne. Der Rest auf Trails im Schatten war spaßig. Man is ja nich aus Zucker


----------



## ernmar (8. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand lust morgen in der früh mit auf den brocken zu kommen und über diverse trails zurück? Start wäre in ilsenburg oder wernigerode gegen 07:00 ungefähr.


----------



## tobone (14. Juni 2014)

M


----------



## elster (14. Juni 2014)

geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. Juni 2014)




----------



## laute (14. Juni 2014)

bitte-


elster schrieb:


> Ohne Gewähr:
> ....


löschen !!!!!


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juni 2014)

Noch kann er seinen Beitrag löschen. Und bitte...  das Zitat nicht vergessen!,  sonst bringt das nichts!

Jetzt schon Zitate....


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juni 2014)

@elster und @Trialbiker82: bitte löschen...

Bedenkt bitte die derzeitige Situation...


----------



## tobone (14. Juni 2014)

. Kann mir wer per pn weiterhelfen ? Plane gerade eine Tour und will wissen ob man die so rum fahren kann.


----------



## fm7775 (14. Juni 2014)

guck in die Karte, schau die dir Höhenlinien an, fertig


----------



## Martina H. (14. Juni 2014)

@elster Danke


----------



## tobone (14. Juni 2014)

Muss nochmal Nerven. Ich sehe es auf der Karte nicht in welche Richtung ist der B stieg am besten zu fahren?
Danke im voraus


----------



## fm7775 (15. Juni 2014)

am besten gar nicht, mensch von oben nach unten, wer Höhenlinien lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. Juni 2014)

lesen, oh haaa, der alte Trapper sah den Hufabdruck vom Hirsch und wußte, er ist links Träger (der Hirsch) 
wozu braucht es dann Höhenlinien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (17. Juni 2014)

Pfff....Anfänger. Ich kann dir sagen auf welcher Seite der Beutel dicker ist...und wie es sich zum Zeitpunkt mit der relativen Mondfeuchte verhielt... 

Um es aber noch einmal klar zu schreiben: der B-Stieg sollte doch ganz klar von der L-Klippe zum oberen Hohneweg gefahren werden. Andersrum ist eventuell weniger lustig.


----------



## Grins3katze (17. Juni 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Um es aber noch einmal klar zu schreiben: der B-Stieg sollte doch ganz klar von der L-Klippe zum oberen Hohneweg gefahren werden. Andersrum ist eventuell weniger lustig.



Yeahh der B-stieg hat am Sonntag einen ewig breiten Grinsen bei mir verursacht... Hohneweg ist auch ne super Herausforderung alles hoch zu fahren.... war mein erstes mal...

GLG


----------



## Nothing85 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich starte Sonntag in Schierke. Von dort gehts auf den Wurmberg und von da wieder nach Halberstadt zurück. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Nothing85 (22. Juni 2014)

So Wetter war ziemlich durchwachsen aber hat sich größten teils gehalten. Es waren 55km und knapp 800hm







Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## verano (22. Juni 2014)

schönes Foto!


----------



## Birotarier (25. Juni 2014)

Hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen. Sonntag war ich aber erst ab 15.00 auf Turbotour: Pfarrstieg, Wurmberg, Hö-Stieg, B-Stieg: schnell hoch, schnell runter. Immer wieder schön.


----------



## Nothing85 (25. Juni 2014)

Auf dem Wurmberg waren wir an diesem Tag auch. Der Trail runter war einfach der beste an diesem Tag. B-stieg werde ich mir in nächster Zeit schenken, finde ihn bis auf den oberen Teil sehr verwüstet. :-(


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## ScottRC30 (1. Juli 2014)

*Glück Auf Ihr HARZER,

ich habe als Osterode und dessen Seite des Harzes nun schon ordentlich durchgepflügt !  Könnt ihr mir eine Info geben bzgl. des Trails im folgenden Video:*



*Lässt er sich gut fahren, wo ist der Einstieg vom Trail und wo startet / endet man am besten ?*




*Cheerio und Happy-Trail *


----------



## kalihalde (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo ScottRC30,

der Weg lässt sich inzwischen noch besser fahren als auf dem Video zu sehen ist .

Die Lage bzw. Koordinaten des Trails sollten in öffentlichen Foren bitte nicht gepostet werden.

Vielen Dank und Glückauf.
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juli 2014)

In der Tat sehr nett zu fahren, auch wenn ich mich auf eure schmalen Shores mit 110kg Gesamtgewicht und breitem Lenker nicht getraut habe .

Finden geht übrigens ganz leicht, indem man Google benutzt und sich ein gpx runterlädt. Es reicht aber auch eine Karte und Spürsinn vor Ort.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Juli 2014)

Gibt inzwischen einen neuen Shore um einen Felsen herum...sehr krass und sehr edel!


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juli 2014)

War mir zu krass, ich bin nicht schwindelfrei ...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich dich hier seh Nothing85, dann bestärkst du mich in meinem Vorhaben mir wieder ein Hardtail zu zulegen
Die Harzer Trails ballerst du alle mit diesem?


----------



## gnss (2. Juli 2014)

Systemgewicht 120kg ist für die Shores kein Problem.


----------



## Nothing85 (2. Juli 2014)

@Trialbiker82 Also ich bin bis Ende letzten Jahres ein Canyon Torque auf den Touren im Harz gefahren hatte mir aber auch in der Zeit ein Freerider geholt. Mir war letzten endes der Sprung zwischen den Räder zu gering. Deshalb wurden beide Räder zum Teil verkauft und es kam ein richtiges DH Rad und ein Hardtail (120mm). Und ich muss sagen ich bereue meine Entscheidung nicht. Sicher merke ich die Abfahrten jetzt mehr in den Beinen aber es macht richtig Laune und bin bis jetzt damit auch alles gefahren/gesprungen wie letztes Jahr mit dem Torque. 
Also von mir klare Empfehlung Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (2. Juli 2014)

Also eine lange Tour mit mehreren typischen Stiegen würde ich mit meinem Hardtail nicht gern machen. Das fordert doch schon gehörig mehr an Krafteinsatz über die Zeit, vor allem in den Oberschenkeln. Ansonsten kann man schon generell alles mit dem HT fahren was auch mit dem Fully geht und ich mach es auch gern mal, um die Fahrtechnik sauber zu halten.
Wichtiger als die Federung ist aber die Geometrie, HT ist ja nicht HT...


----------



## AlexR (2. Juli 2014)

Ich bin diese Saison bis jetzt auch immer mit einem Hardtail gefahren (150mm Dartmoor Hornet) weil ich auf mein neues Fully gewartet habe. Wenn man auch ein Fully hat, ist das als Abwechslung lustig. Bin aber froh jetzt wieder ein Fully zu haben. Auf Dauer sind die Stiege im Harz mit einem Hardtail sehr anstregend bis nervig zu fahren. Als Abwechslung ist das allerdings super. Wenn man nur Fully fährt wird es auch irgendwann mal langweilig .


----------



## Grins3katze (2. Juli 2014)

AlexR schrieb:


> Ich bin diese Saison bis jetzt auch immer mit einem Hardtail gefahren (150mm Dartmoor Hornet) weil ich auf mein neues Fully gewartet habe. Wenn man auch ein Fully hat, ist das als Abwechslung lustig. Bin aber froh jetzt wieder ein Fully zu haben. Auf Dauer sind die Stiege im Harz mit einem Hardtail sehr anstregend bis nervig zu fahren. Als Abwechslung ist das allerdings super. Wenn man nur Fully fährt wird es auch irgendwann mal langweilig .



Das seh ich auch genau so... ich fahr einen 2Soul - Quarterhorse und einen Cube Stereo… für die Stiege im Harz ist mir der Stereo schon lieber….


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. Juli 2014)

Funktioniert die unbekannte Verlängerung vom A -> H  auch in 2014?
(erschütternderweise ist der #gerät dieses Jahr noch nicht nach Harz, irgend was wa imma, abba jezze!.)


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. Juli 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> @Trialbiker82 Also ich bin bis Ende letzten Jahres ein Canyon Torque auf den Touren im Harz gefahren hatte mir aber auch in der Zeit ein Freerider geholt. Mir war letzten endes der Sprung zwischen den Räder zu gering. Deshalb wurden beide Räder zum Teil verkauft und es kam ein richtiges DH Rad und ein Hardtail (120mm). Und ich muss sagen ich bereue meine Entscheidung nicht. Sicher merke ich die Abfahrten jetzt mehr in den Beinen aber es macht richtig Laune und bin bis jetzt damit auch alles gefahren/gesprungen wie letztes Jahr mit dem Torque.
> Also von mir klare Empfehlung Hardtail



Ich hät mal wieder Bock auf ein Hardtail. Man war zwar langsamer bergab aber das technische spielen fand ich immer cool irgendwie.
Das einzige was mich störte war auf schnellen Touren das durchfahren von Schlaglöchern, Pfützen usw.
Die schläge aufn Rücken nervten tierisch.
Mit Fully muss man weniger vorausschauend fahren


----------



## battiwr (2. Juli 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Funktioniert die unbekannte Verlängerung vom A -> H  auch in 2014?
> (erschütternderweise ist der #gerät dieses Jahr noch nicht nach Harz, irgend was wa imma, abba jezze!.)


So isses immernoch.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juli 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Funktioniert die unbekannte Verlängerung vom A -> H  auch in 2014?
> (erschütternderweise ist der #gerät dieses Jahr noch nicht nach Harz, irgend was wa imma, abba jezze!.)



Wenn du aus dem A auf die Forstautobahn kommst, siehst du dort eventuelle einen silbernen Skoda Kombi herumlungern. Wenn das so ist, kannst du dich auf Anmecker gefasst machen, wenn du an dem Hochsitz auf dem Verbindungsstück vorbeifährst... 
Ist allerdings rechtlich von unseren Juristen als unbegründet klassifiziert worden...


----------



## jaamaa (3. Juli 2014)

Wer nen Skoda fährt, hat eh kein Recht zu meckern...


----------



## Nothing85 (3. Juli 2014)

Hey hey ich fahr auch ein Skoda. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## napo (3. Juli 2014)

Moinz...hier mal den GPS track meiner letzten Harz runde...

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pdgxwjxtrjnqxrcd

 Da es meine erste Tour war war es irre aufregend aber es gibt bestimmt bessere Strecken. Wochenende soll es wieder von Wernigerode los gehen Richtung Brocken evtl Wurmberg oder rüber zur Eckertalsperre. 
Hat da jemand paar Trails für mich die man mitnehmen muss, mit A ->H kann ich nichts anfangen /// GPS Punkt mit Himmelsrichtung wer hilfreich. 


Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juli 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hey hey ich fahr auch ein Skoda.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.



Brauchst dich nicht schämen - ich fahre Datsche...


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juli 2014)

napo schrieb:


> Moinz...hier mal den GPS track meiner letzten Harz runde...
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pdgxwjxtrjnqxrcd...



Ach du... 
An den ganzen interessanten Wegen bist du vorbei.
Ist aber schwer, da Tipps zu geben, weil niemand weiß, wie und was du fährst. Müsstest schon mal schreiben, was du dir zutraust.
Ansonsten bei deiner geplanten Route Wurmbergstieg, zurück dann mal den Pfarrstieg abfahren und nach Drei Annen eine Schleife am Elversstein vorbei...wären so meine Empfehlungen...
Und das man mit A > H nicht automatisch etwas anfangen kann, ist durchaus berechtigt...und beabsichtigt...


----------



## napo (3. Juli 2014)

Ah siehste vorbei gefahren isa, deswegen wollt ich es diesmal besser machen...


----------



## battiwr (3. Juli 2014)

napo schrieb:


> Ah siehste vorbei gefahren isa, deswegen wollt ich es diesmal besser machen...


Auf deiner Karte sind unterschiedliche Kategorien an wegen eingezeichnet. Die durchgehenden Linien sind Verbindungswege zum gepunkteten Weg. Auf 50m reinzoomen und dann erscheinen die besten trails.


----------



## Grins3katze (4. Juli 2014)

@napo 

Na Hölle warst du schon drauf... hättest komplett fahren können... statt des Wegs link ziemlich nass mit viel Baumstämme quer…

@all ist H Hölle oder Holy? *grins*


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juli 2014)

Meist Holy, aber auch mal Hölle, wenn es um gesamte Befahrung geht. Der oberste Abschnitt ist ja nicht gesperrt... 
Ich erkläre hiermit öffentlich, das kein Mitglied der IG Harz den gesamten Höllenstieg befahren würde...jedenfalls sagt es mir keiner...


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Juli 2014)

jemand der letztens am Einstieg unterer Teil vorbeigefahren sein soll, glaubt gesehen haben zu sollen, dass die Sperrung dort aufgehoben worden sollte sein gewesen ist.

Mit anderen Worten. Militante Schildersammler waren dort tätig. Kenne aber auch keinen, der dort runter fahren würde...viel zu gefährlich


----------



## napo (4. Juli 2014)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> @napo
> 
> Na Hölle warst du schon drauf... hättest komplett fahren können... statt des Wegs link ziemlich nass mit viel Baumstämme quer…



mein Grunewald Guide    

ah o.k. werd ich nächst mal mit einbauen ... danke 

@all gibt es vom H-Stieg richtung Hasserode noch empholene Trails 

dieser Pfarrstieg läst sich von oben bis unten befahren (Glasshüttenweg Start) ? 


lg


----------



## Deleted 58074 (4. Juli 2014)

napo schrieb:


> dieser Pfarrstieg läst sich von oben bis unten befahren (Glasshüttenweg Start) ?



JA !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalihalde (4. Juli 2014)

Minzi schrieb:


> JA !



siehe z.B. hier:

""


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juli 2014)

napo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @all gibt es vom H-Stieg richtung Hasserode noch empholene Trails


 
Einfach zum H-Trail rüberrollern.
Dank des Hinweises eines Locals bin ich danach letztens von Darlingerode kommend einen netten kurzen Trail direkt nach Bahnübergang Hasserode runter. In der Karte steht da Pipergrund. Sieht man oben vom Forstweg sofort.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Juli 2014)

der Pfarrer sieht im Ggs zur Hölle flowig aus, müsste mal getestet werden, unbedingt!


----------



## Marquez93 (22. Juli 2014)

sehr geiler Thread hier 

Habe mich vorhin erst im Forum angemeldet 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/servus-aus-dem-harz.714790/
und bin nun nen bisschen am durchstöbern...da ich auch direkt aus Wernigerode komme sind hier richtig gute Routen mit geilen Trails dabei die ich bis eben auch noch nicht kannte^^

trefft ihr euch immer noch ab und an mal zu ner Tour???
Bin zwar schon etliche Höhenmeter durch den Harz gefahren und war unzählige Male auf dem Brocken, jedoch nur auf den sogenannten Asphaltautobahnen unterwegs gewesen....das soll sich jetzt aber mit dem neuen Fully ändern

grüße


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juli 2014)

Willkommen!
Wir fahren regelmäßig Dienstag (heute!) Abend eine Feierabendrunde ab ca. 18:30 Innenstadt WR. Außerdem meistens Sonntagvormittag bis frühen -nachmittag. Wenn du zu diesen Zeiten Gelüste hats oder auch zu anderen Terminen, schreib das einfach hier rein.


----------



## Marquez93 (22. Juli 2014)

ja das hört sich schon mal sehr gut an...ihr müsst mir unbedingt ein paar geniale Trails zeigen 

Die Woche habe ich leider Spätschicht und am WE bin ich Rennen fahren...aber nächste Woche passt das sicher mal ganz gut gegen Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2014)

Das war wieder eine sehr sehr feine Runde gestern Abend. Immer bereit, neue Wege zu erkunden, egal ob Brennesseln und Dornen uns zerfetzen oder wir eine Wand senkrecht hochfahren müssen... 



Das Bild wurde in die Wahl zum FdT gestellt, wäre schön, wenn wer mal einen Stern vergibt - die Konkurrenz ist sehr stark und so ganz ohne Stern wer peinlich...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juli 2014)

Mein Neid ist euch gewiss. Heute Mittag weiß ich dann vermutlich wie lange ich noch ausfalle, wenn das Ergebnis vom MRT da ist


----------



## fm7775 (23. Juli 2014)

Dafür gibt es ein Stern


----------



## BikeTiefling (23. Juli 2014)

Stern ;-)


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2014)

Danke! 

Christian: ich drück dir die Daumen! Gib mal Bescheid, wenn du ein Ergebnis hast.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juli 2014)

Hab ich eben bekommen. Zwei von drei Ausbändern durch, Nummer drei gezerrt. Ödeme an diversen Knochen rund um den Knöchel. Finale Diagnose wie das noch weiter behandelt wird soll nen Chirurg stellen, also wieder um Termine kämpfen. Aber ich vermute mal dass ich bis mindestens Mitte August ausser Betrieb bin.


----------



## Börner1982 (23. Juli 2014)

Hay zusammen ...

ich bin ab den 1.8.14 für ein paar Tage in Braunlage (FeWo). Meine bessere Hälfte und ich haben natürlich die Bikes eingepackt und wollen dort (Region) Trails fahren wie sau ...

Kann man sich da bei irgend eine Grußße anschließen, oder gibt es da "Treff's" ???

Danke an alle!


----------



## Marquez93 (24. Juli 2014)

@ Burner: einfach hier ab und an mal rein schauen...ich denke hier wird sich oft auch sehr kurzfristig zu ner Tour verabredet!
oder suchst dir auf den ersten Seite hier vom Thread eine passende für euch raus...da sind ganz interessante Trails dabei


----------



## Marquez93 (24. Juli 2014)

Ist von euch schon mal jemand den Hexenstieg gefahren? Habe da ne ganze Menge im Net drüber gelesen und scheint ganz interessant zu sein


----------



## Trialbiker82 (24. Juli 2014)

Schau mal nach Hexenstieg 2.0
Ist nicht der originale, bietet aber Streckentechnisch mehr und man kommt mehr Gastronomien usw vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marquez93 (25. Juli 2014)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Schau mal nach Hexenstieg 2.0
> Ist nicht der originale, bietet aber Streckentechnisch mehr und man kommt mehr Gastronomien usw vorbei.



ah okay...habs mir gerade mal angegeuckt
bist du den selber schon gefahren?


----------



## battiwr (25. Juli 2014)

Hi, bin den HHS schon gefahren. Am besten gefiel das Stück zwischen torfhaus und Osterode. Das Abzeichen hab ich mir auch erradelt. 

Etappen: wr-otr,otr-elend,el-tahle-wr. 200km

Im August steht der baudensteig auf meiner Liste.


----------



## XtremeHunter (25. Juli 2014)

Ist morgen wer in der Wernigeroder Ecke unterwegs?
Würde gerne gegen 14:00 wieder in Thale sein, da sollte sich ja eine kleine Runde finden lassen. Am liebsten mit Bogen um den Holy, der steht am Sonntag auf der Liste.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juli 2014)

Wenn du ihn nicht kaputt machst, darfst du ihn auch zweimal fahren...


----------



## XtremeHunter (25. Juli 2014)

Oh und drei mal? War dieses Jahr schon. ;-)

Ich geb mir ganz viel Mühe alles heile zu lassen!


----------



## reizhusten (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo, leider habe ich mir heute kurz vorm Urlaub den Rahmen geschrottet und brauch jetzt kurzfristig einen neuen. Und das für wenig Geld.
Jetzt möchte ich hier in die Runde fragen ob jemand einen Rahmen loswerden will. 
Ich möchte möglichst alle vorhandenen Komponenten wieder verbauen können um die knappe Urlaubskasse nicht zu sehr zu strapazieren, deswegen sollte der Rahmen folgendes aufweisen: "Endurotauglich", also 150-160 mmm Federweg und robust aber nicht zu schwer, Sattelrohr: ca 450 mm lang, Innendurchmesser 30,9 oder 31,6 mm, Tretlager 68 oder 73 mm BSA, 26 ", wenn ohne Dämpfer angeboten dann für einen Dämpfer mit 190/51 mm Einbaumaß, 1 1/8" kompatibel, 135mm QR Ausfallenden.

Also wenn jemand etwas hat oder jemanden kennt, einfach melden. Wenn etwas von den Spezifikationen nicht passt, kann ich auch mit nem Kompromiss leben. In einer Woche solls in den Urlaub gehn. Danke!


P.S.: der kaputte Rahmen ist ein Transalp Signature I, der Hauptrahmen ist hinüber. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Hauptrahmen rumliegen.


----------



## verano (26. Juli 2014)

Kann mir ein lokaler Wetterfrosch mal nen Tipp für Sonntag geben? Regen? Ja Nein Vielleicht?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juli 2014)

Ganz klares vielleicht 
Aber Gewitter sind nicht unwahrscheinlich (Vorhersagen schwanken zwischen 40 und 70%) weil morgen wohl ne Kaltfront rein ziehen soll.


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Juli 2014)

Kleines Gewitter ist sicher immer drin...aber hier im regenschatten des harzes....Mein Tipp...trocken bis 17.34


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (26. Juli 2014)

Danke!


----------



## battiwr (27. Juli 2014)

Würde auf Regen ab 13:00 tippen.


----------



## XtremeHunter (27. Juli 2014)

Ich würde sagen, du hattest Recht! 
Eine Runde haben wir geschafft, dann mussten wir uns in die Schutzhütte flüchten.

Die neue Umfahrung vom Stein finde ich ein bisschen komisch, kommt da noch was? Ich bin bei solchen Sachen sonst nicht so, aber das Ding ist schon ziemlich heiss. Ein kleines Stück daneben und das hat ganz böse Folgen.
Ansonsten macht mir das neue Gap einen super Eindruck. Besser als der Steile Drop ein Stück weiter oben! Da noch Material daliegt, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass er noch nicht zu 100% fertig ist?


----------



## Nothing85 (27. Juli 2014)

Ja da stimme ich dir zu. Die Umfahrung bin ich so auch nicht gefahren und zwar aus dem Grund weil man noch pedalieren muss und um die Kurve muss und wenn man eben nach links absteigt nimmt das ganze glaub kein gutes Ende. Zum Drop muss ich sagen sieht sehr gut aus, allerdings kommt mir der Anlauf etwas kurz vor. Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Das Roadgap in Thale schafft man ja auch mit dem kurzem anlauf. 
Aber eins weiss ich fürs nächstemal HT....ich nehme mein Fullface mit


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Juli 2014)

Ich war am Sonntag in Erwartung des Unwetters vormittags unterwegs. Habe ordentlich Betrieb gemacht und bin den B.stieg ab Zugang alter Skihang gefahren. Er ist so dermaßen glitschig, das ich nicht ganz wie gewohnt die für mich schwerste Linie fahren konnte. Habe die Steine dort noch nie so grün wie dieses Jahr gesehen. Diese verblockten Wege sind bei Nässe immer ein anderes Kaliber als im Trockenen...
Danach noch einmal ein kleine Schleife und den Von-Eichendorff-Stieg runter - macht auch immer Spaß - und dann Steinbergskopf/Elversstein. Sogar die Treppe am Elversstein war etwas feucht, komisches Gefühl!
Insgesamt aber schöne 2:10 Stunden, kurz und intensiv.
30 Minuten Später dann das Wasser...


----------



## micha.qlb (28. Juli 2014)

ich war pünktlich 14 Uhr am Auto Bahnhof Renne. Vorher war ich nass....nachm Bike einpacken klitschnass.
Ich hoffe die restliche QLB-Bande ist ob trotz Transportlogistikproblem irgendwie heim gekommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillsau (28. Juli 2014)

Micha, frag nicht! Aufgrund der Wetterlage haben wir uns entschieden, den direkten Weg von Schierke nach Drei Annen-Hohne zu wählen, was auch mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht hat. Nicht technisch, dafür aber nen zugewachsener trail und viele Pfützen, aber noch kein Regen. Ab da gings dann aber richtig los. Mitten rein ins Gewitter und Starkregen sind wir den Bahnparallelbach ääh weg mit Vollgas runter. Das war ne ganz schön lange stage, wo´s oft sehr hell und laut war. Wie beim Rennen halt.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juli 2014)

downhillsau schrieb:


> ...Das war ne ganz schön lange stage, wo´s oft sehr hell und laut war. Wie beim Rennen halt.



Und hier habt euch eingeredet, es waren grölende Zuschauer, die mit Bier gespritzt und mit Blitzlicht fotografiert haben?


----------



## Boa-P (30. Juli 2014)

Hallöchen,
meine Frau und ich sind gerade dabei einen Bike Urlaub im September zu planen. Dabei kam uns, aufgrund des Artikels vor einigen Wochen hier auf mtb-news.de, die Idee in den Harz zu fahren. Wie lange wir bleiben werden ist noch nicht ganz raus, aber eine Woche ist angestrebt. 
Jetzt sind wir noch nicht so erfahrene Biker, aber Forstautobahnen langweilen uns doch arg. Daher würde ich mich über Tipps für Touren für ca. eine Woche von euch freuen, bei denen man hautpsächlich auf Singletrails unterwegs ist und ordentlich seinen Spaß haben kann. Technisch darf es auch ruhig sein, man will ja auch besser werden.
Kann man dieses Buch empfehlen?
Schon mal Danke im voraus.


----------



## fm7775 (30. Juli 2014)

Da haste viele von den Forstautobahnen, wenig Trails


----------



## Boa-P (30. Juli 2014)

Na dann kann man sich das Buch schon mal sparen. Danke.


----------



## fm7775 (30. Juli 2014)

Gibt es auch online, bei OSM auch


----------



## battiwr (30. Juli 2014)

Fernwanderwege gibt es auch im harz. Förstertstieg oder harzer hexenstieg. Da gibt es noch mehr. Einfach zum Start fahren und den Schildern folgen.


----------



## Nothing85 (30. Juli 2014)

Hey Jungs ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe. 
Folgendes...ich fahre am Samstag nach Saalbach in den Urlaub. Wollte vorher aber noch eine rote Feder in die Boxxer bauen da ich mit meinem Gewicht zwischen gelb und rot schwanke. Aber im Urlaub habe ich auch noch ein Rucksack auf etc und dann brauch ich definitiv die Rote Feder. Habe mir eine im Bikemarkt gekauft aber laut DHL Tracking hat der Depp es noch nicht geschafft das Paket zur Post zu bringen.

Jetzt meine Frage hat irgendwer von euch noch eine rote Feder für eine Rock Shox Boxxer liegen die er mir ausleihen könnte (fahre vom 2.8 bis 8.8) würde sie mir abholen und wieder zurückbringen.
Wäre echt genial wenn jemand helfen könnte....

Gruss Henning


----------



## fm7775 (30. Juli 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe.
> Folgendes...ich fahre am Samstag nach Saalbach in den Urlaub. Wollte vorher aber noch eine rote Feder in die Boxxer bauen da ich mit meinem Gewicht zwischen gelb und rot schwanke. Aber im Urlaub habe ich auch noch ein Rucksack auf etc und dann brauch ich definitiv die Rote Feder. Habe mir eine im Bikemarkt gekauft aber laut DHL Tracking hat der Depp es noch nicht geschafft das Paket zur Post zu bringen.
> 
> Jetzt meine Frage hat irgendwer von euch noch eine rote Feder für eine Rock Shox Boxxer liegen die er mir ausleihen könnte (fahre vom 2.8 bis 8.8) würde sie mir abholen und wieder zurückbringen.
> ...


LAss dir doch das Paket ins Urlaubsgebiet schicken


----------



## Nothing85 (31. Juli 2014)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (1. August 2014)

Halloooo Jungs,

wir sind am Sa und So in Braunlage ... wir haben unsere Enduro's/AllMountain Bikes mit und würden uns gern ner Tour/Trail Gruppe anschließen!!! 

Habt ihr was für mich/uns? 

Danke ;-) 016096637173


----------



## CarloDiamant (1. August 2014)

Sonntag wird sicherlich was gehen - aber von Braunlage aus wahrscheinlich nicht^^


----------



## Börner1982 (2. August 2014)

Morgen (Sonntag) wollen wir die "Dreimaldrei Teiche Tour" fahren ... wie ist die so?

Gibt es Tipps?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. August 2014)

Naja, laut Beschreibung immerhin sollen immerhin 11 der 32km der Tour SingleTrail sein. Das ist extrem viel viel für eine VB-Arena-Tour. Aber wieviel davon dann wirklich den Namen verdient weiß ich nicht. 
Ich denke ihr habt euch zumindest eine der bessern VB-Touren ausgesucht, aber sie sind halt meistens doch sehr Forstweglastig.


----------



## Marquez93 (2. August 2014)

Heute ne schöne Runde gedreht...los ging's im Lustgarten WR, dann über den Anna Weg die Treppe runter zum Tierpark. Von dort aus weiter bis Friderikental. Dann rechts von der Hauptstraße weg und den Weg rechts hoch Richtung Armeläuteberg, dann zum Elversstein (dort nen gleichgesinnten getroffen und zusammen runter, vielleicht liest er ja mit^^)  und den Trail runter bis zum Mannsberg...wieder hoch auf der Bilsteinchaussee und Eschwegestraße. Dann ging das große Rätsel los❓
Ich habe den Einstieg zum Beerenstieg nicht gefunden...bin dann bis zum Glashüttenweg und dann die nächchste rechts hoch bis zu den Leistenklippen (war echt beschissen und viel Tragepassagen, werde ich so nicht mehr fahren

irgendwann kam dann mal der Beerenstieg, oben ziemlich schwer zu fahren jedoch unten ganz geil...aber ich habe den Stieg mit einmal verloren, normalerweise  geht er ja bis auf die Eschwegestraße oder?
naja dann runter wieder über Steinerne Renne und dem kleinen Renne Weg...alter geht das da steil ab, fährt das irgendwer komplett durch 

naja war ne coole Runde aber kann man sicher bessere Trails und Abschnitte einbauen...kann mir jemand für diesen Tourenbereich was besseres empfehlen oder vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen starten?
will unbedingt ein paar mehr Trails kennen lernen!

Grüße Christian


----------



## CarloDiamant (3. August 2014)

Hast doch schon ne ganz gute Runde gedreht - aber da gibts noch viel mehr. Jetzt wo alles nass ist sind die Stiege und Rennen generell schwerer zu fahren.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. August 2014)

möchte sich morgen jemand unserer tour von WR aus anschliessen? fahren wahrscheinlich von magdeburg aus mit zug!


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2014)

Gestern ist die FAR wegen blöder Wetteraussichten nicht ausgefallen, sondern wurde gar nicht erst geplant...
Wir sind dann einem anderen Hobby nachgegange.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (27. August 2014)

Moin, fahren morgen von MD nach WR bzw. Schierke zu einer runde Stiege fahren. Wollen recht früh los (7-8). Hat jemand Lust, sich in WR anzuschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2014)

Ja Lust schon...aber...


----------



## Nothing85 (27. August 2014)

Hey Garrit das ist ja mal geil...
Da können wir ja mal was starten mit ein paar anderen Leuten...
Sind sehr schöne Aufnahmen geworden  aber nicht alle von gestern oder?
Erzähl auch mal welcher das ist und was da drunter hängt...


----------



## Hasifisch (27. August 2014)

Doch doch, waren zwei Testflüge gestern. Einmal Schanzen in WR und einmal Blauer See, daraus zusammen geschnitten.
Das ist ein recht großer Hexa von Foxtech, zusammenklappbar. Abfluggewicht 4kg, drunter hängt eine EOS M. Kann demnächst mal ein Bild einstellen.
Bikevideo ist auf jeden Fall geplant!


----------



## verano (27. August 2014)

Tolle Bilder! Die Musik ist aber ganz schön porno 
Wetter sah jetzt gar nicht so schlecht aus?!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2014)

Den Monitor benutzt du nur um den Bildausschnitt zu sehen, oder auch zum steuern? Kann man das Ding im Harz auch für Bikevideos nutzen? Ein zwei Ecken würden mir schon einfallen.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (27. August 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ja Lust schon...aber...


Scheiß auf Arbeit! Mache ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (31. August 2014)

Info: das B-Tal ist ab Eingang Treseburg wg. Brückenarbeiten derzeit gesperrt. Demnach auch ab Thale. 

They called it "fääätt"


----------



## jaamaa (31. August 2014)

Wow, die Reifen sind so  fett...  man steigt ab und das Bike  bleibt stehen.  Cool


----------



## fm7775 (31. August 2014)

Danke für die info, wolltr morgen Hexenstieg 2.0


----------



## esbekaner (7. September 2014)

Moin Moin, wir sind am 21. wieder im Harz unterwegs. Heute so ca 30 km Rundtour von Thale aus gemacht. Haben versucht Strecke über Komoot zusammen zu bauen. Aber war aber irgendwie nich so richtig was. Der nächste Plan wäre von WR nach Thale zu radln. Kann da jemand ne schicke Strecke zusammenklöppeln? ich hab Komoot und Endomondo aufm Handy. bin mit GPS & Co nich so bewandert. Brauch also Hilfe. Sollte nicht zu hart sein, sind mit nem 125 AMS und nem 160er Enduro unterwegs. Kondi geht so  können gern 40 km sein insgesammt. wir haben ja Zeit  Wäre nett wenn sich wer bereit erklärt zu helfen..


----------



## fm7775 (8. September 2014)

Bin dabei, werde mal was basteln, wurde die Strecke auch so gefahren, bitte posten


----------



## esbekaner (8. September 2014)

Bis jetzt wurde sie noch nicht gefahren von uns. Aber wir würden gern  Danke für die Unterstützung. 

P.s. dürfen gern reichlich Single-Trails dabei sein.  Gestern waren es fast nur Feld und Forstwege.


----------



## esbekaner (16. September 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Bin dabei, werde mal was basteln, wurde die Strecke auch so gefahren, bitte posten



Hast du mit dem Post mich gemeint und wenn ja,gibts schon Ergebnisse? Das WE Naht


----------



## fm7775 (17. September 2014)

Ja meinte Dich, also die letzte runde bei komoot posten


----------



## esbekaner (17. September 2014)

Moin moin. Ist öffentlich.  Benutzer Dirk Glockzin.  *Kleine Harzrunde mit Jule & Duke.


https://www.komoot.de/tour/3690633

Ich hoffe der link geht


----------



## Hasifisch (26. September 2014)

Nochmal ein verzweifelter Aufruf:
wir brauchen dringend für morgen, Samstag, noch mindestens zwei Leute die den Nachmittag am Stand im Zielbereich des Rosstrappendownhill in Thale verbringen, Infomaterial verteilen und mit den Leuten reden, wenn Fragen sind. Ich kann leider nicht durchgehend, ich habe morgen zwei andere Termine und bin morgens zum Aufbau dort (bis max. 10:15) und nachmittags ab ca. 15 Uhr.
Wir haben diverses Material von der DIMB (verschiedene Flyer, Aufkleber und Zeitschriften) sowie unser Material: Flyer und Berichte zum Nationalpark.
Bitte meldet euch! Gern auch direkt an:
garrit.wenzel (ätt) dimb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Entiendo (2. Oktober 2014)

Moin, kleine Fragen an die Locals:

1) Lohnt es sich mal zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Brocken. Also im Dunkeln los, Oben Sonnenaufgang genießen, Trailabfahrt runter.
2) gibts noch einen anderen netten Weg runter außer an der Ecker entlang Richtung Talsperre? Vielleicht irgendwas Richtung Wurmberg, oder Schierke?

man dankt, grüßt und freut sich auf ein feines Harzwochenende


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Oktober 2014)

Entiendo schrieb:


> Moin, kleine Fragen an die Locals:
> 
> 1) Lohnt es sich mal zum Sonnenaufgang auf den Brocken. Also im Dunkeln los, Oben Sonnenaufgang genießen, Trailabfahrt runter.
> 2) gibts noch einen anderen netten Weg runter außer an der Ecker entlang Richtung Talsperre? Vielleicht irgendwas Richtung Wurmberg, oder Schierke?
> ...



Sorry, erst jetzt gesehen. Nun brauchst du wohl keine Tipps mehr...


----------



## Entiendo (8. Oktober 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Sorry, erst jetzt gesehen. Nun brauchst du wohl keine Tipps mehr...



och, so würd ich das nicht sehen. habens irgendwie nicht geschafft mit dem frühen aufstehen, also ist immer noch kein Häkchen hinter der Aktion. Man kann doch bestimmt auch den Eckerlochstieg runter, oder? Der sieht schön knackig aus und scheint genau das richtige zu sein zum wach werden.


----------



## battiwr (8. Oktober 2014)

Den p-weg e-querung und E-stieg Goethe weg oder wahlweise über skidenkmal macht mehr Spass Richtung Brocken.


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Oktober 2014)

Wach Biste da auf jeden Fall. Würde im oberen Teil auch nen ausgewachsenen trialer vorne weg schicken. Die Sache hat nen gewaltigen haken.... Der Weg ist für Biker sowas von gesperrt


----------



## battiwr (8. Oktober 2014)

Die rüttelstrecke ist abwärts auf jeden Fall einfach nur nervig  und verbotsschilder hab ich auch noch nie gesehen :guck:

Seit neustem sind die Radfahrer im roten Kreis an den Wegweisern. Gesehen an der Beere.


----------



## battiwr (8. Oktober 2014)

Über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Verordnung kann sich jeder gerne an den npv wenden. Am wo Ende hatten wir wieder einmal positive Begegnungen und leider auch eine schlechte. Derjenige wurde durch die Beschilderung massgeblich beeinflusst und eine eigene Meinung hatte er nicht. Sonst nur lachende Gesichter und nette Gespräche.


----------



## Entiendo (8. Oktober 2014)

Ja, diese kleinen Schildchen kenne ich. Habe sogar schon wieder verschwindene Schilder gesehen (Hohnekopf runter Richtung Trudenstein)

Ok, E_Stieg also nicht zu empfehlen? Ist das vergleichbar mit dem Schlussstück der steinernen Renne?
Die Pionierwegnummer kenne ich. Hatte nur gehofft, daß es noch was anderes Schönes Richtung Süden oder Osten gibt.

Aber danke schonmal für die Tips


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2014)

Aaalso...E-Stieg ist verboten, an dieses Verbot sollte man sich vor allem zu stark bewanderten Zeiten tunlichst halten! Es gibt nur wenige Wege, wo wir (temporäre) Sperrungen für sinnvoll halten. Wer sich an einem sonnigen Samstag oder Feiertag dort durch den Strom der Touristen pflügt, handelt ganz klar gegen alles, wofür unser Codex "Gemeinsam Natur erleben" (oder ähnlich...) steht.
Der E-Stieg ist zweiteilig: der obere Abschnitt von der Brockenstraße bis zum Bahnparallelweg ist S2 bis S3 mit einigen S4-Abschnitten (Trialtechnik erforderlich) und insgesamt sehr fordernd. Hier ist auf Grund der langsamen Geschwindigkeit auch der Begegnungsverkehr weniger problematisch, mit Frotzelköppen ist aber zu rechnen.
Der untere Abschnitt bis zurück auf die Brockenstraße ist ein Downhill mit technischen Passagen. Sehr problematisch und nicht lustig bei Begegnungen. Wer den E-Stieg fährt, sollte es in der ferien-freien Zeit an Wochentagen machen oder gar nicht. Alles andere wäre pure Provokation und wird von uns generell verflucht...
Und noch etwas: das Schlimmste, was man als MTBler machen kann, ist den E-Stieg nicht zu schaffen und auf die (von Wanderern verursachten) Chickenways rechts und links, teilweise außerhalb des Geländers liegend, auszuweichen. Wer ein Stelle nicht schafft, schiebt/trägt/wirft sein Rad bitte und geht zu Fuß!
Womit ich ganz klar und offiziell ein Befahren des E-Stieges nicht befürworte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (9. Oktober 2014)

Das mit dem e-stieg lassen wir lieber bleiben. Ich selber habe habe ihn mal aufwärts mit rad bewältigt; auch nicht schön. Ein ausweichen wäre die alte Bobbahn runter nach schierke, dh wenn die nicht auch schon gesperrt wurde.


----------



## Entiendo (9. Oktober 2014)

Allright, bei der Bobbahn hatte ich am Wochenende eigendlich keine Schildchen gesehen. 
Ich glaube dann bleibt es bei den alt bekannten Sachen Richtung Norden. Sind ja auch toll. 

bis bald mal wieder


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2014)

Na nicht gleich die Flinte in den Korn werfen... 

Bobbahn ist schon mal grandios, sehr schön zum Ballern. Aber hier auch die großen Wanderer-Wellen tunlichts vermeiden.
Dann gibt es in der Ecke so einen Haufen an schönen Trails...als größtenteils flowiger Klassiker nur mal der Pfarrstieg in den Raum geworfen. Oder der Trail am Schierker Feuerstein oder oder oder...


----------



## Entiendo (9. Oktober 2014)

Haha, ne, so war´s ja auch gar nicht gemeint. Dachte nur es gibt was ähnlich langes wie den P-weg, daß relativ weit oben startet.

Alte Bobbahn bin ich am Wochenende zum ersten mal gefahren. Zumindest das letzte Stück ab dem Forstweg. Absolut super. Kommt oberhalb auch noch was? So lang war´s ja nicht. 
Pfarrstieg ist eigentlich immer drin, Auch wenn ich ihn nicht als flowig bezeichnen würde 
Aber fürs Hardtail reichts grad noch *g*

Ich hatte so die romantische Vorstellung möglichst viel der ersrtrampelten HM auf den Brocken auf Trails wieder runter zu kommen. 
Trotz der vielen Harztouren in den letzten 2 Jahren hab ichs nie auf diesen verdammten Hügel geschafft, bzw. es hat mich auch nie gereizt angesichts der Touristenscharen und mangelne Kentnisse an schönen Abfahrten von oben. 

Lohnt sich den wenigsten der Sonnenaufgang, wenns da schon nix zu radeln gibt? 
Sonst wird das nix mit mir und eurem Brocken, haha


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2014)

Die Bobbahn geht an der Brockenstraße los, das Stück ist eigentlich auch das interessanteste. Darüber gibt es noch den (gesperrten) Zubringer, also die Abkürzung der Brockenstraße ca. auf Höhe des Urwaldstieges. Würde auch Spaß machen, wenn man es führe...  Viel los ist da eigentlich nie.
Brocken ist was für Rennräder, seit sie die Rennstrecke ausgebaut haben. Mal kurz durch die Massen pflügen ist okay, leider gibt es rund um den Gipfel wirklich gar nichts, was man gern fahren möchte.
Sonne kann dort allemal sehr spektakulär sein...


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2014)

Noch eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Entiendo (9. Oktober 2014)

WOW!!!!!

Ok, ich denke, dann wird es mal einen Versuch geben, wenn das Wetter passt


----------



## fm7775 (9. Oktober 2014)

Das war Sonnenuntergang, nicht Aufgang. Wenn er da früh hochradelt, Sonnenaufgang erwischt und dann runter prügelt, sollte es nicht sehr viel Probleme mit Wandersleute geben. Natürlich bedeutet gutes Wetter=viele Wanderer, die schiessen dann wie Pilze aus dem Boden


----------



## Entiendo (9. Oktober 2014)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Das war Sonnenuntergang, nicht Aufgang. Wenn er da früh hochradelt, Sonnenaufgang erwischt und dann runter prügelt, sollte es nicht sehr viel Probleme mit Wandersleute geben. Natürlich bedeutet gutes Wetter=viele Wanderer, die schiessen dann wie Pilze aus dem Boden



Ich hörte von diesen Wanderern. 

ja, schon klar, daß das Sonnenuntergang ist. Ich versuche das Sonnenaufgangsbild als Konkurrenz dazu zu schießen. Wobei die Messlatte echt hoch liegt!


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2014)

Sonnenaufgang kann sogar noch schöner aussehen... 
Dazu kann man das Glück einer unglaublichen Morgensicht haben. Das sind auch so ziemlich die einzigen Dinge, die mich im Nicht-winter auf den Brocken ziehen. Im Winter sieht es dann anders aus, da kann die Besteigung auch heute noch ein Abenteuer sein - muss nachher gleich mal die Schneeschuhe abstauben!


----------



## KalleCamping (9. Oktober 2014)

Sonnenaufgänge sind wahrlich besser als Untergänge und im Winter ists am schönsten. Nur bei -18°C sollte man sich sputen sonst frieren einem immer die Bremsen fest 

Hab mal was ausm Archiv gekramt..


----------



## battiwr (9. Oktober 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Der E-Stieg ist zweiteilig: der obere Abschnitt von der Brockenstraße bis zum Bahnparallelweg ist S2 bis S3 mit einigen S4-Abschnitten (Trialtechnik erforderlich) und insgesamt sehr fordernd.
> Der untere Abschnitt bis zurück auf die Brockenstraße ist ein Downhill mit technischen Passagen.



Sorry hasi, ich muss dich etwas verbessern. Es gibt noch einen dritten Abschnitt. Von der brockenstrasse eine Abkürzung zur brockenstrasse. 
Es gibt eine Verbindung zwischen Bobbahn und e-stieg . Hab mal nachgeschaut wie der Weg heißt; edelmannshäuweg. Der untere Teil benötigt keine trailtechniken und ist auch breit genug. 
Ich weiß dass du das wustest, ich wollte es trotzdem erwähnen.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2014)

Ist klar. Ich meinte die zweiteilige Trennung auch nur bezogen auf die Streckencharakteristik: von Brockenstraße _oben_ bis Bahnparallelweg: Trial. Ab dort außer einigen Passagen eher einfach, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe...


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie aktuell der Zustand vom B-stieg ist? vielleicht im Vergleich zum H-stieg? Lohnt er sich wieder zu fahren?

Edit: Frage ist beantwortet.
Neue Frage: Ist der Weg vom oberen Ende des T-stieg zum B-stieg noch vorhanden/gut zu finden? Wollte vor langer Zeit mal vom T- zum H-stieg und hab den Weg oben verloren, bin dann mit 2 Wanderern querfeldein gestapft.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Oktober 2014)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht meinst du den stinknormalen Hohne-Kammweg...der ist durchaus noch vorhanden... 
Querfeldein im NP ist übrigens etwas, wo man recht heftigen Ärger bekommen kann. Da haben die Ranger kein Verständnis für.


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. Oktober 2014)

Danke. 
Querfeldein bin ich selber kein Freund von. Damals war der weg nicht mehr zu sehen, einer der Wanderer meinte den vermeintlichen Weg zu kennen. Am Ende war es zwar ein schmaler pfad, der aber plötzlich im wald endete.... Stapf stapf stapf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2014)

T-stieg zum Hohnekamm bin ich Juni durch, war recht eklig nass, aber einwandfrei zu finden. Ist mit roten punkten gesprüht. Liegt halt viel quer und macht kein Spaß, aber das war ja schon immer so.


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Oktober 2014)

Heut sah es genauso aus, unterm strich ohne Probleme. 
(und den richtigem abzweig gefunden)


----------



## KalleCamping (19. Oktober 2014)

So mein Bike is auch endlich mal fahrtüchtig und ich habs heut mal in die Wildnis entlassen.
Ich könnt noch ein bisschen Hilfe beim Fahrwerkssetup gebrauchen. Also falls mich mal jemand auf kleineren Runden um Wernigerode mitnehmen würde wär ich dankbar.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Oktober 2014)

Liebe Freunde des Mountainbikens im Harz,

es ist spät im Jahr und mehr als vage Andeutungen zu einem möglichen Saisonabschluss habt ihr von uns noch nicht gehört oder gelesen. Dafür erstmal eine dicke Entschuldigung von uns!
Es war einfach ein zähes Jahr in vielerlei Hinsicht und von dieser Zähigkeit wurde auch die Organisation der Touren nicht verschont. Nun aber zu den Touren.

Zunächst: sie kosten euch nichts! Spenden zu Gunsten der IG sind natürlich immer willkommen.
Außerdem: ihr werdet von ausgebildeten Tourguides geführt.

Diese Kombination werdet ihr nicht oft finden und natürlich machen wir das Ganze zwar vor allem deshalb, weil es uns Spaß macht. Aber wir sehen diese Touren auch als Werbung für die IG und unser Ziel, zu einer wichtigen Plattform für das Mountainbiken in der Region zu reifen.

Oben auf ig-harz.de findet ihr unter "Events" die drei Touren. Wir bitte seht den Freitag als zusätzliche Möglichkeit für die Leute, die an diesem Tag Feiertag (SA) oder anderweitig frei haben. Alle anderen haben trotzdem noch die Möglichkeit, an zwei Tagen zu fahren!

Die Teilnehmerzahlen sind gedeckelt, jeder kann maximal zwei Personen anmelden.
Ursprünglich zusätzlich geplante Events im Rahmen dieses Wochenendes müssen leider verschoben werden.
Heute Abend/Nacht gibt es ein Update mit mehr Einzelheiten zu den Touren.

Viele Grüße,

Garrit Wenzel (Hasifisch), Sprecher IG Harz


----------



## verano (22. Oktober 2014)

Ick freue mir


----------



## Nothing85 (22. Oktober 2014)

Also dicken Respekt was Garrit und co so in den letzten Jahren auf die Beine gestellt haben aber mir wird das langsam zu groß und werde deshalb nicht dran teilnehmen. Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Oktober 2014)

Kleine Runden machen wir ja auch immer wieder... 

Zu der ersten Runde gibt es neue Infos in der Beschreibung, auch ein ungefähren Verlauf. Ich habe den Titel auch geändert, weil wir natürlich nicht den üblichen Bodetal-Randwanderweg von Treseburg nach Thale befahren!
Zum Event hier klicken!


----------



## verano (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich bräuchte mal einen Tipp für eine günstige und gute Unterkunft in WR. Wir wollen über das Wochende bleiben, sollte aber nicht zu viel Kosten. Danke!


----------



## fm7775 (28. Oktober 2014)

" Zu viel" ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. für wen zu viel, für die Leistung, für die Lage, fürs Budget. Wie hoch ist das Tagesbudget?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (28. Oktober 2014)

Genau deswegen frag ich ja. Weil ich für schlechte Lage oder Leistung nicht zu viel bezahlen mag.  
Wenn wir für eine Übernachtung (2P+Kleinkind), um die 70€ hingekämen...


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2014)

Einfach und preiswert.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Oktober 2014)

Habt ihr mal den Wetterbericht gecheckt?!
Das wird der Hammer!
Wegen der bevorstehenden Dürre lasse ich heute nochmal die Trails etwas befeuchten, dann bleibt der Boden das ganze WE griffig...


----------



## verano (31. Oktober 2014)

Hasi kannst du abschätzen, wann wir Samstag ungefähr wieder in WR sein werden?


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Oktober 2014)

Also planmäßig gegen 16 Uhr.


----------



## verano (31. Oktober 2014)

Super, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (1. November 2014)

War eine saugeile Sommertour mit euch!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. November 2014)

Meh.


----------



## verano (1. November 2014)

Bin grad zu Hause rein und hab immernoch ein Grinsen im Gesicht. War ne schöne Runde und eine feine Tour. Danke! 

PS: Wenn mich der ehrenwerten Geldausleger mal anschreiben könnte, wäre ich sehr verbunden.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. November 2014)

Hi Ste,

den Graubiker erwischst du eher im ig-harz.de forum!


----------



## verano (1. November 2014)

Okay. 

Ich habe mir gerade die Aufnahmen angeschaut und musste leider feststellen... alles mist. Man sieht ca. 1 bis 2 Meter Weg vor meinem Vorderrad. Nicht wirklich schön anzuschauen. Die Kamera hätte ein ganzes Stück weiter nach vorn/oben ausgerichtet sein müssen. Sorry dafür


----------



## Olven (1. November 2014)

War ein schöner Tag mit euch,hat viel Spaß bereitet!


----------



## Optimizer (5. November 2014)

Hallole,
bin nächste Woche mal wieder geschäftlich im Harz nähe Goslar. Ist jemand Dienstagsnachmittag/-abend (11.11.14) mit Lampe unterwegs und würde einen breitbereiften Biker aus der Pfalz für ne 2-3 Stunden Runde mitnehmen?

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## Hasifisch (6. November 2014)

Also Dienstagabend startet normalerweise unsere FAR (Feierabendrunde) gegen 18:30 - 19:00 Uhr in Wernigerode. Wenn du da Gelüste hast...bitte melden!


----------



## Nothing85 (9. November 2014)

Ich war heute mal auf der anderen Seite...d.h. im Huy. 
Da war es zum Teil sehr neblig. 











Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Optimizer (9. November 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also Dienstagabend startet normalerweise unsere FAR (Feierabendrunde) gegen 18:30 - 19:00 Uhr in Wernigerode. Wenn du da Gelüste hast...bitte melden!


Danke fürs Angebot. Leider hat sich gestern mein Tretlager verabschiedet. Aber ich komm im Dezember oder Januar ja nochmal hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banana-TuD (20. November 2014)

Hallo.
Ich wollte mal fragen ob wer am Wochenende im Harz(Wernigerode, Thale, oä.) unterwegs ist, das Wetter soll ja trocken werden und es gibt nochmal einen kleinen Temperaturpeak laut Vorhersage.
Ich (und evtl. ein Kumpel) bin die Tage in der Heimat (Halberstadt) und würde mich gern irgendwo dranhängen, wo schön technische Trails gefahren werden, die meine 150mm auslasten, ich kenn mich leider im Harz MTBmäßig nicht so aus. Hab letztens versucht den Hohnekammtrail vom Hasifisch abzufahren und hab leider nur den Abschnitt der Steinernen Renne gefunden, was aber schon richtig gereizt hat. 
Brocken würde ich auch gern mal wieder hoch, aber die Brockenstraße hoch wie runter gern meiden.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## CarloDiamant (20. November 2014)

Ich würde am samstag von wr aus starten. Spätestens um 10 wolt ich los.


----------



## Happy_User (21. November 2014)

Wie sieht es den mit dem Bodenfrost aus?
Hat es da schon in den höheren Lagen welchen gegeben?
Nasser Stein ist ja noch OK, aber überfrohrener Stein ....


----------



## CarloDiamant (21. November 2014)

Die sommerreifen zeit ist vorbei - soviel steht fest.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. November 2014)

Banana-TuD schrieb:


> ....Hab letztens versucht den Hohnekammtrail vom Hasifisch abzufahren ...



Wie? Was?
Sowas würde ich nie machen... 

Brocken geht weder rauf noch runter legal abseits der Straße! Bitte bring hier niemanden, noch dazu namentlich, in Erklärungsnotstand...



Happy_User schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den mit dem Bodenfrost aus?...



Ich bin jetzt schon einige Winter im Harz unterwegs...aber mit überfrorenen Steinen Probleme gehabt zu haben, kann ich mich eigentlich nicht erinnern. Also einfach fahren.


----------



## Happy_User (22. November 2014)

Hallo Hasifisch,

dannn empfehle ich Dir einmal die Salzstiege. -° und kein Schnee. Ein echtes Erlebnis.  Richtig Spass macht es, wenn man Spikes hat, dann darf man nur nicht absteigen. 

Allerdings für Spikes dürfte es aktuell noch zu warm sein.
Schaun wa mal am Sonntag.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. November 2014)

Ach, wird doch warm...


----------



## duke209 (21. Dezember 2014)

Snowride....endlich. Im jungfräulichen Snow die Loipen gesetzt.


----------



## Banana-TuD (22. Dezember 2014)

Ahoi. Sind denn noch MTBler und Enduroisten jetzt zu Weihnachten im Raum Nordharz und Vorharz unterwegs, trotz des großen Feuchtigkeitseintrages die letzten Tage? Hätte auch Bock mich zur Not komplett einzusauen. LED Licht auch in vollem Umfang vorhanden 

OT: Wie andere Gruppen anderer Länder meinen sich im Wald fortzubewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (22. Dezember 2014)

Frag mal bei'm Harzclub nach, vielleicht haben die eine Abteilung für sowas.

War gestern zu Fuß auf der Leistenklippe, da oben gab es so ca. 5 cm herrlich griffigen Schnee, da war es 200 hm tiefer deutlich rutschiger.


----------



## Nothing85 (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte jetzt nach den Feiertagen mal eine Runde drehen wo und wie lange mach ich noch vom Wetter abhängig. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Nothing85 (22. Dezember 2014)

Nochmal was anderes. Verwendet irgendwer von euch einen Rollentrainer zu Hause? Würde so was gern mal ausprobieren bevor ich mir so ein Ding zulege. Falls jemand so was hat und in der Nähe von Halberstadt wohnt kann ja bitte mal melden. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## micha.qlb (27. Dezember 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Nochmal was anderes. Verwendet irgendwer von euch einen Rollentrainer zu Hause? Würde so was gern mal ausprobieren bevor ich mir so ein Ding zulege. Falls jemand so was hat und in der Nähe von Halberstadt wohnt kann ja bitte mal melden.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.



Hab so n Ding letztes Jahr verkauft. incl speziellem Reifen dazu. Kauf dir lieber für das Geld ordentliche Winterklamotten. Es ist tödlich langweilig und man verausgabt sich mit dem Ding einfach nicht so wie man es in der Natur oder von mir aus in einem Spinning-Kurs tun würde.


----------



## Nothing85 (27. Dezember 2014)

@micha.qlb
Danke für deine Einschätzung.
Fährst du eigentlich zur Zeit? 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## micha.qlb (27. Dezember 2014)

Hab nen 3 wöchigen Säugling zu Hause ....also momentan eher nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (27. Dezember 2014)

Ja das dachte ich mir schon hattest du ja geschrieben. Dann wünsche ich euch mal ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## verano (29. Dezember 2014)

Da schließe ich mich mal an und wünsche euch allen einen guten Start in das neue Jahr!


----------



## kalihalde (4. Januar 2015)

Das Wetter lädt zur Zeit ja nicht wirklich zum Geländeradfahren ein. War heute mit meinen Mädels im Kino, den neuen Bibi & Tina Film angucken. Prädikat: besonders Pferdvoll. Schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen aus Sachsen-Anhalt .











Unter anderem ritten die Darsteller an bekannten Bikelokations im Vorharz, die mich veranlassten, alte Filmschnipsel neu zu vertonen.


Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Downhillsocke (9. Januar 2015)

Hamburger-Wappen rüber nach Weddersleben. Schöne Sache.


----------



## CarloDiamant (17. Januar 2015)

ist morgen jemand unterwegs bei dem Traumwetter?


----------



## KalleCamping (19. Januar 2015)

Wann solls da los gehen?


----------



## Nothing85 (19. Januar 2015)

Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass das Wassertal zerstört wurde und das es bald einen neuen evtl auch legalen Trail parallel zur HSB geben wird. 
Ist da was dran?
Vielleicht würde das ja schon im anderen Forum diskutiert aber da lese ich ja nicht mit. 
Gruß Henning und eine schöne Woche euch allen 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## CarloDiamant (19. Januar 2015)

Der mittlere Teil des Wassertals ist, so wie es dort jetzt noch aussieht, nicht fahrbar, das stimmt.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Januar 2015)

Heute Abend kleine Nachtrunde ab Theobaldifriedhof, 19:00 Uhr!


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Januar 2015)

IG Harz Newsletter Januar 2015:

Liebe Dauerherbst-müden IGler,

So langsam sieht es draußen nach Winter aus. Beste Zeit, um an unser Hobby zu erinnern, damit nicht noch jemand in Winterstarre fällt.

Am 14.02.2015 feiern wir nicht - jedenfalls nicht zusammen - unsere Liebsten oder den Valentin, sondern wir treffen uns auf der Plessenburg. Eingerahmt von einem Winterspazierging hinauf und einem Nacht-Winterspaziergang wieder hinab nach Ilsenburg, findet dort unsere Jahresversammlung statt. Da sich im Moment einiges bewegt, bitten wir um zahlreiches Erscheinen. Die Details gibt es auf unserer Website unter "Events". Bitte meldet euch dort an, damit wir einen groben Überblick über die Anzahl der Teilnehmer bekommen.

Hier der direkte Link.

Es sind auch ausdrücklich alle Mountainbiker eingeladen, die (noch) nicht zur IG gehören!

-

Im Moment tut sich einiges innerhalb der Strukturen des Nationalpark Harz und scheinbar und hoffentlich auch in dessen Wahrnehmung der Nutzergruppe Mountainbiker. Indizien dafür:

- die für das Frühjahr 2013 angedrohten und geplanten Sperrungen von Wegen gegen Mountainbiker im niedersächsischen Teil des NP wurden nicht umgesetzt,

- es gibt das Angebot seitens der NP-Verwaltung, gemeinsam mit der IG Harz am Naturschutztag 2015 teilzunehmen. Vorgeschlagenes Projekt ist die Instandsetzung und Befestigung des Märchenweges. Dieser Termin wird zeitnah als Event auf unserer Website angeboten. Wir bitten als ein Manifest des guten Willens um eine massive Teilnahme!

- es gibt noch eine weitere Kontaktaufnahme, über die wir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nichts weitergeben dürfen, die aber auf ein besseres Verhältnis in Zukunft hoffen lässt. Zu diesen Entwicklungen müssen wir als Leitung der IG ganz klar sagen, das der bisher eingeschlagene Weg inklusive einiger als provokant empfundenen Fragen und Feststellung der richtige Weg war. Ohne unser Vorgehen wären wir momentan keinesfalls in einer recht hoffnungsvollen Ausgangslage.

Details dazu werden wir euch gern bei unserer Versammlung vermitteln. Wir hoffen, das wir dann auch mehr verraten dürfen...

-

Derzeit läuft die Planung für unser Touren-Event. Es wird am Pfingst-Wochenende vom 23.05. bis 25.05 stattfinden. Diesen Termin müssen wir auch festlegen und können da keine gemeinsame Terminfindung durchführen, da sonst die Planung und Durchführung - die nur bei sehr wenigen Personen liegt - einfach zu kompliziert wird. Zudem ist Pfingsten einfach ein langes Wochenende.

Geplant wird ein vielfältiges Tourenprogramm, wen wir es organisiert bekommen auch für Kinder und Frauen speziell. Außerdem ein umfangreiches Rahmenprogramm. Seit gespannt auf die nächsten Newsletter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (29. Januar 2015)

Wie kommt man denn zur Zeit am besten mit dem Rad von Wernigerode auf den Brocken?

Mein Plan ist Bahnparallelweg und dann Glashüttenweg ist das befahrbar?

Danke


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Januar 2015)

Meinst du gerade jetzt? Es liegt doch allerhand Schnee. Sicher ist wahrscheinlich nur die beliebte Brockenstraße. Gerade der Glashüttenweg wird im Winter nicht ganz so stark begangen, das könnte mit Bike schon mühselig werden.


----------



## AlexR (30. Januar 2015)

Ja ich meine dieses Wochenende. Ich denke bis zur Spinne zu kommen sollte kein Problem sein. Nur wie von da weiter weiß ich nicht so richtig. Ich hatte mal eine Karte gesehen, da war der Glashüttenweg als Winterwanderweg eingezeichnet. Die Praxis hat vor ein paar Jahren allerdings auch schonmal das Gegenteil bewiesen.

Am besten wäre sicher über die Brockenstraße aber ich fürchte nach Schierke runter kommt nicht so einfach.


----------



## duke209 (30. Januar 2015)

Wasserstandsmeldung zum Ilsetal:

Bis auf das Mittelstück des Heinrich-Heine-Weges, sind der untere und der obere Teil gesperrt, da es heftigsten Baumschlag gab. Speziell der Hang des Rohnberges (untere Abschnitt) ist komplett dahin. Sieht man von der Forststrasse aus.
Auch auf dem alten Grenzweg liegen Massen von Fichten um.
Zu feucht, zuviel Wind 

Schnee ist übrigens fat vorhanden oberhalb der Plesse.


----------



## battiwr (31. Januar 2015)

Heute am Beerenstieg das selbe. Überall das weiße zeuch "kotz" ;-). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Übrigens erstbegehung im Tiefschnee.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Februar 2015)

Ohne Schneeschuhe?


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Februar 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Meinst du gerade jetzt? Es liegt doch allerhand Schnee. Sicher ist wahrscheinlich nur die beliebte Brockenstraße. Gerade der Glashüttenweg wird im Winter nicht ganz so stark begangen, das könnte mit Bike schon mühselig werden.



Glashüttenweg war gestern sehr mühseelig. Bis zum Skilift und dann Richtung Ottofelsen war alles ausgelatscht und gut zum fahren. Weiter hoch zur Spinne war zwar geschoben, aber man ist trotzdem steckengeblieben. Waren auch nur wenig Spuren. Reifen gar keine


----------



## AlexR (2. Februar 2015)

Danke. Habe es nach dem Neuschnee von Freitag auf Samstag sein lassen. Vielleicht probiere ich es kommendes Wochenende noch mal, wenn es nicht wieder Neuschnee gibt.

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## battiwr (2. Februar 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ohne Schneeschuhe?


Mit Stulpen geht es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. Februar 2015)

battiwr schrieb:


> Mit Stulpen geht es auch.


Hoch lebe die gute alte Gamasche, noch nie war sie so wertvoll wie heute (d.h. solange Schnee liegt)!


----------



## AWinter (2. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute,
ich bin recht neu hier. Komme aus dem harter Vorland und würde mich gern eurer Tourengruppe anschließen.
Ist das möglich?

Viele Grüße 
Axel


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Februar 2015)

Na klar! 
Heute wird es für mich keine FAR geben - dafür geht es Donnerstag nach Andreasberg. Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat: 
http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2015/01/29/msb-nightride/

Habe heute meine erste kleine ...hüstel... Biketour seit 1,5 Monaten gemacht. Um WR im Bereich Mühlental ist alles ganz gut fahrbar, der Schnee ist fest und griffig und recht wenig Eisplatten. Am Ende bin ich aber doch von Eis überrascht wurden und gut gedriftet. Puls mit 2 vorn...


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. Februar 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ohne Schneeschuhe?


Mit Schneeschuhen kanns ja jeder 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## jaamaa (3. Februar 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Heute wird es für mich keine FAR geben - dafür geht es Donnerstag nach Andreasberg. Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat:
> http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2015/01/29/msb-nightride/



Hatte davon erst gestern erfahren und bin nun am überlegen. Waren heute aber schon beim MSB zum Boarden und sind eben erst wieder gekommen... Piste sieht gut aus... Flutlicht ist dort auch ordentlich... hmm, macht bestimmt Spass... 

Also du fährst ganz sicher? ... noch wer?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Februar 2015)

Bock hätte ich schon, aber hab um fünf nen Termin in BS, das werde ich wohl eher nicht schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AWinter (4. Februar 2015)

Ich liege zur Zeit noch flach.
Ab Ende Februar bin ich wieder am Start und würde mich ab dann sehr freuen, mit euch ein paar Runden zu drehen

Grüße


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Februar 2015)

Nachdem gestern ja alles ganz easy fahrbar war, gab es heute auf der gleichen Runde eine Riesen-Plackerei. bis zu 5 zentimeter Neuschnee auf den Wegen sind einfach ein wenig viel Rollwiderstand... 
Auch das Runterfahren war anstrengend, aber spaßig...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Februar 2015)

Wo hast'n du die olle Doppelbrücke ausgegraben? Ist das ne Bomber?


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Februar 2015)

180er junior t...


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Februar 2015)

Unter den Harzern gibt's harte Kerle , 
ich fahr sogar im Sommer mit langen Handschuhen. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Februar 2015)

Und dann isser wieder krank...Sowas unvernünftches


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Februar 2015)

Mir war durch das Hoch- und Runtergerenne so warm, das ich die Dinger glatt vergessen habe... 
Harter Kerl natürlich trotzdem. Naja, wenn das Fitness-Programm langsam wirkt...


----------



## duke209 (5. Februar 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hatte davon erst gestern erfahren und bin nun am überlegen. Waren heute aber schon beim MSB zum Boarden und sind eben erst wieder gekommen... Piste sieht gut aus... Flutlicht ist dort auch ordentlich... hmm, macht bestimmt Spass...
> 
> Also du fährst ganz sicher? ... noch wer?




Hat es gemacht  War sehr spaßig.


----------



## jaamaa (5. Februar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hat es gemacht  War sehr spaßig.


Jo, stand ja hinter euch... in der kleinen Schlange. Die wurde meines Erachtens zu einem großen Teil von diesen Fäät-Bikes ausgelöst. Da die Reifen nicht in die Haken passten, wurden sie am Rahmen eingehängt und oben hat sie dann keiner raus bekommen. Dadurch hielt meine Gondel dann immer,  wenn ich direkt an der Lichtung hing und mir der eiskalte Wind die letzten Grad an Körperwärme raubte. 

Das war aber auch sch... kalt...  aber ne coole Aktion


----------



## duke209 (6. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab meine Kiste immer sofort auf und abhängen können, ohne Probleme. 
Dann stand ich nicht in der Gruppe vor dir 

War frostig oben stimmt, aber cooool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (6. Februar 2015)

Dann hattest du gut gefrühstückt...  
War ja auch nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2015)

Bilder... 















Mehr Bilder im Album.
War schön!


----------



## duke209 (6. Februar 2015)

Geil Gerrit...mit der richtigen Ausrüstung bekommt man auch schöne Bilder, danke!!


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2015)

Ausrüstung? Passte in die Jackentasche...


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Februar 2015)

Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat: heute Nachmittag, 15:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt am "Blochhauer" im Ilsetal in Ilsenburg. Wanderung zur Plessenburg und dann IG Harz Sitzung mit wichtigen Themen und interessanten Informationen.


----------



## Germox (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen 
Habt ihr denn noch Platz für einen mehr in eure Runde?  Ich bin bis jetzt zwar immer nur die augeschilderten Strecken, der Volksbank Arena Harz gefahren,aber möchte gern auch abseits der zum grössten Teil Forstautobahn lastigen Pisten unterwegs sein. Kenne mich leider nicht wirklich aus im Harz und hoffe  mit euch findet sich der eine oder andere spassigen Singletrail . Hab mir jetzt mein erstes Enduro gegönnt.Zuvor war ich mit meinem XC Hardtail unterwegs und hoffe daher ,dass ich nicht zum Bremsklotz für euch werde. 
Hoffe viel mehr das ich von euch noch ne Menge lernen kann,was Technik angeht und das wichtigste ....
das ich jemanden hab für spassige Touren im Harz!  Weil immer allein ist auf Dauer auch öde 
Bin 35 Jahre alt und wohnen ca. 40 km von Wernigerode entfernt, also kein Ding den Hobel mal ins Auto zu verfrachte um mit euch nen paar Runden zu drehen Hier mal nen Bild vom neuen Spielzeug 



 

Meint ihr, ich und das Bike sind was für eure Truppe?


----------



## Germox (16. Februar 2015)

Ach ja... @Hasifisch 
Finde dein Engagement mit IG Harz echt klasse  
Weiter so !


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Februar 2015)

Willkommen!
Du kaufst also die Fahrräder farblich passend zum Ständer? 
Ich denke, in unsere Truppe passt jeder, der gern fährt. Wir lassen keinen allein auf der Tour und sehen es keinesfalls als Schande an, wenn man unbekannte Schlüsselstellen mal schiebt. Deshalb denke ich, das wird schon.
Das Bike erlaubt schon einiges, da wirst du sicher dich erstmal an die Möglichkeiten herantasten müssen.
Bist du schon bei ig-harz.de registriert? Dort haben wir noch ein internes Forum, wo wir uns oft auch für kleine Runden verabreden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Februar 2015)

Naja, wenn er bisher nur die VoBa-Strecken gefahren ist muss man den armen Kerl ja schon alleine aus Mitleid und Nächstenliebe mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Germox (16. Februar 2015)

Das dass bike farblich zum park tool passt, war eher unabsichtlich
Bei IG-Harz bin ich noch nicht registriert.  Hab euch vor nen paar Tagen erst enrdeckt und bin gerade dabei,mich son bisschen einzulesen. Werd mich aber gleich mal registieren um immer auf dem laujemanden dienden zu sein. 
Das war ja der Grund, warum ich Hier anfrage...... keinerlei Erfahrung, mit nem Bike ,in der Federwegsklasse und bevor ich da selber meine Grenzen austeste, ist es wohl besser, Leute am Start zu haben, die mir was beibringen können.  Das neue Bike will ja auch Artgerecht bewegt werden  Denktst du (ihr) mit der 1x11 Übersetzung werde ich auch auf euren Touren zurecht kommen ? 
32kb oder wechselweise 34kb vorn und und 47 hinten? Auf meinen bisherigen Touren bin ich mit dem 32er echt gut zurecht gekommen. Klar.... aufen Brocken war ich mit dem Hobel noch nicht ,aber sonst geht das Bike schon echt gut ab.  Klamotten mässig ist auch alles da 
Wie gesagt.... Werd mich erstmal bei IG-Harz anmelden und dann werden wir schon ne tour finden ..
Freu mich drauf


----------



## Germox (16. Februar 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, wenn er bisher nur die VoBa-Strecken gefahren ist muss man den armen Kerl ja schon alleine aus Mitleid und Nächstenliebe mitnehmen



Ich bitte drum


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Februar 2015)

Aaalso...Nächstenliebe wird bei uns natürlich ganz GROß geschrieben... 
Zu 1x11: welche Gruppe hast du am Bike? Für ein 32er Blatt muss man schon ganz schön fit sein, um alle Harz-Rampen hoch zu kommen. Ich fahre ein 30er und wenn es ganz arg wird (Alpen oder schlechte Form) ein 28er vorn. Hinten hast du übrigens "nur" ein 42er...


----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2015)

34er... 32er...30er.... puh , macht ihr euch ein Stress


----------



## kalihalde (16. Februar 2015)

Ein herzliches Willkommen, auch von mir, Germox.

Ich fahre mit "klassischen" Übersetzungen im Harz rum und wurde bislang weder von Mitreisenden noch von Gesteinen "verstoßen" .









Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Germox (17. Februar 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Aaalso...Nächstenliebe wird bei uns natürlich ganz GROß geschrieben...
> Zähnen 11: welche Gruppe hast du am Bike? Für ein 32er Blatt muss man schon ganz schön fit sein, um alle Harz-Rampen hoch zu kommen. Ich fahre ein 30er und wenn es ganz arg wird (Alpen oder schlechte Form) ein 28er vorn. Hinten hast du übrigens "nur" ein 42er...



Na dann werd ich mir vorsichtshalber noch nen 30er Kettenblatt zulegen. Fahre SRAM X1 und ja..... natürlich sind das nur 42 Zähne 

@kalihalde ....Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (17. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen Allerseits ,
ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg, gewinnbringende Diskussionen und viele Teilnehmer zur IG-Vesammlung. 

Edit:....  der 14. war ja schon..... die Zeit rennt schon wieder 
Gibt es schon was über die Versammlung zu lesen? 


Hoffentlich schaffe ich dieses Jahr mal wieder zu einer Tour mit euch und nicht nur zum MA in Biesenrode. 

Übrigens habe ich einen Test laufen.... Sinnvoll oder nicht?... das will ich herausfinden. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/744328/
Bis jetzt bin ich voll begeistert. 

Gruß Jens

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Nothing85 (19. Februar 2015)

Hier mal ein kleiner Schnappschuss von der Feierabendrunde gestern Abend. Eigentlich wollten wir Richtung Treseburg aber der Weg war gesperrt wegen Lebensgefahr. Somit kam Plan B die dh Strecke. Hatte sehr viel Spaß gemacht 






Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Happy_User (19. Februar 2015)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Willkommen, auch von mir, Germox.
> 
> Ich fahre mit "klassischen" Übersetzungen im Harz rum und wurde bislang weder von Mitreisenden noch von Gesteinen "verstoßen" .
> 
> ...


Moin,

alles Materialspieler hier. Ich fahr auch noch die gute alte Technik. Da hat man wenigstens keine Ausreden, wenn es nicht klappt.
Ausserdem, was soll mein linker Daumen machen, wenn der plötzlich nicht mehr schalten darf? 

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Februar 2015)

Die Reverb bedienen


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Februar 2015)

SMS tippen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Februar 2015)

Schöne Bilder schießen. 

losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Februar 2015)

Winken!


----------



## Germox (19. Februar 2015)

Oder machst den hier


----------



## micha.qlb (19. Februar 2015)

oder 

lol...warste schneller^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. Februar 2015)

...oder klingeln






losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Germox (28. Februar 2015)

Würde jemand, son blutigen Anfänge wie mich ,auf der Downhillstrecke Thale begleiten und mir nen paar Tips geben, wie ich heil unten ankomme 
Wäre cool jemanden dabei zu haben ,der sich auf der Strecke auskennt. 
Will mich da erstmal langsam rantasten und das macht einfach mehr Spass, wenn man jemanden hat ,der einen son bisschen unter die Arme greift  

Gruss, Stephan


----------



## Germox (28. Februar 2015)

@Nothing85 vielleicht?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (28. Februar 2015)

Frage besser hier nach: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dh-track-in-thale-harz.231808/page-74

Ansonsten fahr einfach hin, ziehe eine dicke Jacke und einen richtigen Helm an und fahre LANGSAM runter.
Langsam geht Thale locker.
Wenn Du Dir Stellen ansieht, bleibe nicht mitten auf der Strecke stehen sondern mach Platz! Schau Dir an, wie andere drüberfahren.Bei Fragen einfach Leute am Parkplatz oder am Lift ansprechen. Vieleicht findest Du ja andere Anfänger, die Dein Tempo fahren. Viel Spaß


----------



## Germox (28. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Link  Dachte nur ,dass manche Leute von euch, dort auch unterwegs sind. Fullfacehelm, Protektoren und Co.  sind vorhanden.


----------



## Saddel (3. März 2015)

Moins....bin aus Quedlinburg und suche im kreis HZ Anfänger Trails mit kleinen Drops.evtl. mit guter Zufahrt mit dem Auto wenn möglich.oder wo wir gut parken könnten.

Danke.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. März 2015)

Was für eine Runde darf es denn sein (km, Hm)?


----------



## Saddel (3. März 2015)

Naja hab nur 9gänge so 10-15km evtl?


----------



## Nothing85 (3. März 2015)

Wie sind denn überhaupt so die Bodenbeschaffenheiten in den höheren Berglagen?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Germox (3. März 2015)

Steht denn demnächst generell ne kleine Ausfahrt bei euch an?  Nächstes Wochenende soll ja recht gutes Wetter werden.  Wenn ja, währe ich auch gern dabei. Natürlich für mich was nicht ganz so halsbrecherisches, weil Anfänger  aber falls da was in Planung ist.... immer her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. März 2015)

Aalso:
Saddel: da wird es schwierig in Sachen Plaunung...am besten, du hängst dich mal irgendwo an eine Tour mit dran.
Nothing85: sehr abwechslungsreich - Matsch, Schnee, Eis... 
Germox: Sonntag auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Germox (4. März 2015)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei.  Wann und Wo wird sich denn getroffen?


----------



## Hasifisch (4. März 2015)

Das ist noch nicht so ganz raus. Sage dann Bescheid.


----------



## micha.qlb (4. März 2015)

@ saddel ... mit 9 Jänge kommste im harz nich weit. 

Im Ernst. Um QLB kannste einmal drumrumfahren. Da hats genügend einfache aber auch hübsche meist jedoch kurze Trails.
Hammwarte, Lehof, Altenburg, Rathenaustraße direkt an der Bode lang (im Winter) , Steinholz...einfac mal drauf los fahren. Viel verkehrt kannste da nicht machen und das ist sicher ein guter Einstieg.

Drops kenn ich jetzt nich so in/um QLB...ikm Brühl is ne kleene Rampe, da kammer bisl hüpfen. Ansonsten einfach mal irgendwo mit dran hängen wie Hasifisch schon sagte.

Die QLB Bande trifft sich Sonntag immer um 9 auf dem Markt...die freuen sich auf Frischfleisch


----------



## CarloDiamant (4. März 2015)

Jo, lasst Sonntag schön scheppern gehen - mir wärs auch ganz lieb wenn wir zeitig starten.


----------



## Nothing85 (5. März 2015)

Hier habt es ja sicher schon gelesen...dieses Jahr ist die railTrophy für zwei Tage im Harz. Ich glaube es waren doch mal ein Paar von euch als Team dabei die im Erzgebirge mitgefahren sind.  Ich frage deswegen, weil es das einzige Rennen ist, wo ich mir vorstellen könnte mal mitzufahren. Aber vorzugsweise als Team. 
Hat da von euch schon jemand was in Planung?
Gab's nicht so ein "IG Harz Team"? 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (5. März 2015)

Drei Leute sind wertungsmäßig in einem Team. Bei dem zu erwartenden Ansturm wird es bei dieser TT sicherlich Team-Harz I - Team-Harz XIII geben


----------



## Nothing85 (5. März 2015)

Wenn es zu voll wird macht das sicher auch kein Spaß mehr oder?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## jaamaa (5. März 2015)

Doch... schon! Ist ja nicht so, dass die Strecken wegen Überfüllung geschlossen werden. Ganz im Gegenteil... wenn du nicht trödelst, hast du jede Strecke für dich ganz alleine


----------



## Nothing85 (5. März 2015)

Also habe grade mal geschaut. Startgebühr beläuft sich auf 90€. 

Ich frage mal ganz unverbindlich wer hätte denn Interesse?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. März 2015)

Ich! Werde auch vor der TT das eine oder andere Mal nach Braunlage/St.Andreasberg fahren. Kann man sich bei Interesse auch zusammentun.


----------



## Hasifisch (5. März 2015)

Wir machen auf jeden Fall IG Harz Team(s)!
Kann leider selbst nicht mitfahren, werde aber gelegentlich vor Ort sein.


----------



## CarloDiamant (5. März 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Doch... schon! Ist ja nicht so, dass die Strecken wegen Überfüllung geschlossen werden. Ganz im Gegenteil... wenn du nicht trödelst, hast du jede Strecke für dich ganz alleine



Naja wenn man schnell ist dann fährt man auf jeden Fall dem Vordermann auf - das ist schlecht für beide. Zur Sicherheit immer mehr Zeitabstand halten. Oder hab ich dich jetzt einfach falsch verstanden?

Man braucht vorher keine einzelnen IG-Harz Teams festlegen - diese werden allein durch die Platzierungen bestimmt. Dh. die ersten 3 (zb. von insg. 10 IG-Harz Fahrern) sind ein team . Einfach in der Meldung unter Team dann die IG eintragen.


----------



## jaamaa (5. März 2015)

Jo.... 
Nothing befürchtete, dass wenn es zu voll ist, es keinen Spaß mehr macht. Ich meinte, so leere Trails  wie bei einer Stage wird man sicherlich nicht so schnell finden...  außer man steht um 5 Uhr morgens im Wald. 
Und das Problem das ich meinem Vorderman auffahre,, habe ich nicht. Dann müsste ich ja ordentlich treten. Ist mir zu stressig, ich lass lieber chillig Rollen


----------



## ernmar (6. März 2015)

Ich versuche auch dabie zu sein. Den Spaß darf man sich eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen =)


----------



## Nothing85 (6. März 2015)

Treten ihr dann alle einzeln an oder habt ihr ein Team?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. März 2015)

Mach Dir wegen einem Team keine Gedanken, falls es um das gemeinsame Fahren geht. Du wirst beim Start lt. Startnummer einer Gruppe (welche zeitversetzt starten) zugeteilt. So wird das Feld entzerrt.Und ab dann kannst Du fahren, wie und mit wem Du willst, hast ja Deinen Transponder zur Zeitmessung am Lenker, dem ist es wurscht wann Du an einer Stage bist. Das Team selber wird erst mit der Auswertung interessant.
Da hier einige bei der IG Harz sind, werden die auch unter diesem Namen starten.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. März 2015)

Anderes Thema: bin Sonntag wahrscheinlich raus, da scheint sich ein Infekt bemerkbar zu machen...


----------



## CarloDiamant (6. März 2015)

Ach mensch du knalltüte. Ich bin auf jeden fall unterwegs am sonntag. Werde aber wahrscheinlich schon u 9 uhr ab wernigerode los machen. Wer sich anschließen mag, sollte hier kurz was schreiben. Allein fahren langweilt mich immer.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. März 2015)

Meinste ich hab mir das ausgesucht?


----------



## AlexR (6. März 2015)

Wie weit hoch kann man denn schon fahren?


----------



## CarloDiamant (6. März 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Meinste ich hab mir das ausgesucht?


Kinder gäbs bei mir nur unter quarantäne.

Naja bisganz hoch könnt noch eng werden. Aber es gibt mehr als genug freie trails.


----------



## Nothing85 (6. März 2015)

Also ich würde auch am Sonntag fahren aber habe erst am Nachmittag Zeit....

Wo wollt ihr denn fahren???

Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Bogeyman (6. März 2015)

Hi wollte das Wochenende auch mal wieder die Trails zwischen Ilsenburg und Werni unsicher machen. Wie sind den so die Bodenbedingungen? Wollte max. so auf 600-700hm rauf. Z.B. Alexanderstieg. Liegt da noch Schnee?
Gruß Christian 

Gesendet von meinem Commodore C-64 über BTX.


----------



## Germox (7. März 2015)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> Ach mensch du knalltüte. Ich bin auf jeden fall unterwegs am sonntag. Werde aber wahrscheinlich schon u 9 uhr ab wernigerode los machen. Wer sich anschließen mag, sollte hier kurz was schreiben. Allein fahren langweilt mich immer.



Kann ich mich da einklinken? Ab wo soll's denn los gehen?  Bräuchte da was fürs Navi, weil ich mit dem Auto kommen muss.  9uhr ist kein Problem für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Germox (7. März 2015)

Aber ich war nen paar Wochen ,krankheitsbedingt ausser Gefecht gesetzt.  Aber wenn wir nicht gleich aufen Brocken hochkurbeln,sollte ich das schaffen 
Wie gesagt....wäre gern dabei.  Das Wetter soll ja echt Bombe werden


----------



## Hasifisch (7. März 2015)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Hi wollte das Wochenende auch mal wieder die Trails zwischen Ilsenburg und Werni unsicher machen. Wie sind den so die Bodenbedingungen? Wollte max. so auf 600-700hm rauf. Z.B. Alexanderstieg. Liegt da noch Schnee?
> Gruß Christian
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Commodore C-64 über BTX.



Gerade den Alex würde ich mit Vorsicht genießen. Aus der Erfahrung hält sich auf der Hangseite im Schatten Schnee und Eis ewig.


----------



## CarloDiamant (7. März 2015)

Ja Alex wäre ich auch vorsichtig - da liegt mit Sicherheit noch einiges drin. Ich werd einfach n paar Trails um Wernigerode fahren und zum Schluss dann  noch Holy falls noch Trailbedarf besteht.
Werde morgen um* halb 10* am Parkplatz *"Am Eichberg" *in Wernigerode starten und dann max. 3,5h unterwegs sein.


----------



## Germox (7. März 2015)

Alles klar.... Bin dann gegen halb zehn da


----------



## Nothing85 (7. März 2015)

Also ich war heute schon mal unterwegs Richtung 5min Trail und Fazit: der muss mal aufgeräumt werden. 
Ansonsten alles gut fahrbar. Ab und zu liegt noch etwas Schnee aber der stört nicht. 







Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Nothing85 (8. März 2015)

Wie wars denn heute bei euch? Wetter war ja mehr als gut. Wo wart ihr?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloDiamant (8. März 2015)

Piepergrund, Tunneltrail und Steinbergskopf falls dir das was sagt - sozusagen ne RUW. Wetter war top, aber viel Schlamm. Bahnparallelweg ist bis Tunneltrail komplett verwüstet - Forst madness. Bei Regen unfahrbar für die nächsten 2 Jahre minimum.


----------



## duc-mo (9. März 2015)

Ich treffe mich über das Himmelfahrts-Wochenende mit ein paar Kollegen im Harz und wir suchen noch einen guten Ausgangspunkt für Traillastige Touren. Im Letzten Jahr waren wir zur gleichen Zeit in Braunlage... In diesem Jahr würden wir uns wohl eher in Richtung Altenau / Wernigerode orientieren um noch ein paar andere Ecken kennen zu lernen. Was würde sich aus eurer Erfahrung anbieten, wenn man nicht erst lange Anfahrten machen will?


----------



## Happy_User (10. März 2015)

Moin,

Du solltest Altenau planen. In der Region Wernigerode sind viele Trails für MTB gesperrt. Da Himmelfahrt auch viele Wanderer im Harz sind ein NoGo. In Altenau, Bad Harzburg, Goslar hast Du auch MTB Vereine und keine explizit gesperrten Trails.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## Hasifisch (10. März 2015)

In der Region Wernigerode ist genau welcher Trail gesperrt?
Die ich kenne liegen alle im Oberharz/Hochharz und so viele sind es auch nicht. Nur halt ein paar der schönsten dabei. Allerdings ist an Himmelfahrt bei gutem Wetter dort sowieso für jeden vernünftigen Mountainbiker ethisches Fahrverbot.


----------



## duc-mo (10. März 2015)

Wir waren letztes Jahr am gleichen langen Wochenende in Braunlage und haben uns von dort über drei Tage in und um den Brocken rumgetrieben. Abgesehen von Gipfel der völlig überfüllt war und auch biketechnisch das Negativhighlight des Wochenende war, hat es sich ansonsten ziemlich verlaufen... Oder ist mich Hochharz nicht der Brocken gemeint?


----------



## Hasifisch (10. März 2015)

Ja, die Brockenregion. Es gibt ein paar Hotspots, die man an solchen Tagen außer ganz früh/ganz spät meiden sollte: Pfarrstieg, Eckerloch, die ganzen Brocken-Zubringer, Höllenstieg. Zumal die teilweise auch gesperrt sind.


----------



## Happy_User (10. März 2015)

Hmm, also Leistenklippe, Bärensteig hätte ich mit in die Region Wernigerode gepackt. 
Kann man sicher auch Schierke, 3-Annen-Hohne zuordnen.
Holytrail Region Ilsenburg.
Ich habe danach klassifiziert, wo ich den Anstieg im Berg beginne, um die Trails zu erreichen. (Männliche Logik) ;-)


----------



## Hasifisch (10. März 2015)

Nee, das ist Region Drei Annen bzw. Hohnekamm. 
Viele starten vorn Drei Annen oder Schierke dorthin.


----------



## duc-mo (10. März 2015)

Gibts hier irgendwo ne Liste der Highlighttrails im Harz? Wie ich inzwischen rausgefunden habe, haben ja wohl alle Wege am Harz mehr oder weniger eingängige Namen. Dann würde ich nämlich schon mal ein paar Nadeln auf der Karte setzen, um zu schauen wo ein idealer Ausgangspunkt wäre...


----------



## lale (10. März 2015)

das würde mich doch auch glatt interessieren. bin seit kurzem auch unter die endurotreter gegangen und will über Ostern die geilsten trails des Harzes testen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (10. März 2015)

Diese Liste soll es hier nicht geben.
Erstens: einige der geilsten Trails sind entweder bereits gesperrt oder stehen quasi unter Beobachtung.
Zweitens: einige Trails sind sogar komplett in der Grauzone oder illegal.
Wir würden uns massiv selbst schaden wenn wir hier fröhlich diese Trails ausrufen.
Die Lösung: verabredet euch hier oder auf ig-harz.de (wenn ihr euch dort registriert) mit Insidern und Locals und fahrt mit denen eine Runde.
Und bitte: nehmt Rücksicht, orientiert euch an den DIMB Trailrules. Wir wollen hier auch in Zukunft noch fahren...


----------



## kalihalde (10. März 2015)

Wollte gerade was ähnliches schreiben, Hasifisch.
Vielleicht noch eine Anmerkung von mir. Das fahrerische Können ist bei der Wahl der Wege auch nicht unwichtig, denn sonst hat man keinen Flow, wie ein Randharzer mal richtig bemerkte.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## duc-mo (11. März 2015)

Letztlich schließt ihr damit nur die ortsfremden aus (wie mich) die eh nur einmal im Jahr im Harz unterwegs sind und jeden Trail nur einmal abfahren, wenn überhaupt. Eben aus diesem Grund werden die Strecken auch nicht über Gebühr beansprucht, weil man sie anders als ein Local nicht wie im Effeff kennt und es entsprechend langsamer unterwegs ist... Egal!
Vielleicht findet ja jemand per PN die Zeit um mir ein paar Tipps zu geben. Wir haben einfach keine Lust auf Forstwegen die Berge runter zu fahren…


----------



## jaamaa (11. März 2015)

Ich denke nicht, dass es erwünscht ist irgendjemanden auszuschließen! Das Angebot sich bei Locals einzuklinken, wurde dir ja gemacht


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Letztlich schließt ihr damit nur die ortsfremden aus (wie mich) die eh nur einmal im Jahr im Harz unterwegs sind und jeden Trail nur einmal abfahren, wenn überhaupt. Eben aus diesem Grund werden die Strecken auch nicht über Gebühr beansprucht, weil man sie anders als ein Local nicht wie im Effeff kennt und es entsprechend langsamer unterwegs ist... Egal!
> Vielleicht findet ja jemand per PN die Zeit um mir ein paar Tipps zu geben. Wir haben einfach keine Lust auf Forstwegen die Berge runter zu fahren…



Sorry, aber das stimmt überhaupt nicht.
Wir schließen niemanden aus sondern m.W. wurde bisher jeder mitgenommen, der sich angeschlossen hat. Was du aber übersiehst, ist die Funktionsweise so eines Forums.
Es schreiben im Verhältnis zur Gesamtmasse aller Mitleser nur wenige etwas. Außerdem hat gerade dieses Forum hier ein sehr hohes Ranking bei den Suchmaschinen. Wenn wir hier also diese Trails beschrieben, ist das ungefähr so, als würden wir es überall an die Litfaßsäulen kleben, gäb es denn noch viele davon...
Das wollen wir nicht, wir haben genug Probleme, die Trails für MTBs befahrbar zu halten. Wenn du das egoistisch findest, muss ich dir sagen, das du dann auch nicht mehr dort fahren dürftest.
Und wie schon geschrieben: wir nehmen jeden mit!


----------



## duc-mo (11. März 2015)

Es geht mir nicht um illegale, angelegte DH Strecken sondern um lohnenswerte natürliche Trails die nicht mit irgendwelchen Fahrverboten belegt sind. Ich verstehe nicht, inwiefern eine Auflistung dieser Wege zu Problemen führen würde... Zumal hier im Thread ja schon einige "Steige" beim Namen genannt worden sind, mir fehlt nur eine kompakte Auflistung.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2015)

Das war leider missverständlich. Die "Highlighttrails" sind nun mal leider zu 50% gesperrt oder illegal angelegt.


----------



## duc-mo (11. März 2015)

Na dann würden mich die verbleibenden 50% interessieren!


----------



## jaamaa (11. März 2015)

Auflistungen oder Traildatenbanken  sind schon vor Jahren gescheitert...  aus Gründen die einem einleuchten sollten! Davon ab, wie sollte man da legal und illegal trennen, da ja jede Auflistung Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit hat. Des Weiteren bietet dir Google mehr als man braucht, weil heutzutage ja alles hochgeladen wird. 

Ich persönlich halte (seit einigen Jahren) nichts mehr von dem ganzen GPS Getracke & Co,  sondern bevorzuge lieber den Kontakt zu Ortskundigen. Wenn man nett anfragt , findet man überall jemanden der einem weiterhilft... da bin ich mir sicher. Es gibt natürlich auch andere Sportarten, da werden Spots von den Locals geheim gehalten und teilweise auch mit den Fäusten verteidigt. Hier in der Bike Szene  ist es jedoch  nicht die Angst sein Home Spot mit jemanden teilen zu müssen,  sondern hat fast immer den Hintergrund von Konflikten, Verboten & Co. Das man da etwas sensibilisiert reagiert, ist völlig verständlich und sollte auch respektiert werden. 

Also einfach nochmal versuchen ...  denn was gibt es schöneres einem Ortskundigen locker flowig hinterher zu fahren, als ewig  blöd auf eine Karte oder sein Navi zu schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (11. März 2015)

Ich werde mit drei Freunden unterwegs sein, die ich dank Familie, Kind und Beruf nur ein paar Mal im Jahr sehe. Eben aus diesen Gründen ist das Leistungslevel sehr unterschiedlich und wir wollen einfach in der Gruppe Spaß haben und nicht irgendeinem selbsternannten Local auf illegalen angelegten DH Strecken hinterher hecheln. Keine Ahnung was ihr im Harz für Probleme habt, aber wegen einer Auflistung von interessanten Trails ist noch nie eine Streckensperrung ausgesprochen worden. Zumal man sich ja weiterhin die Arbeit machen muss um die Trails per Karte oder GPS zu verbinden...

Egal, auf Hilfe darf ich von den Locals hier wohl nicht hoffen, dann sammle ich mir die Trailnamen halt selbst zusammen...


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2015)

Oh Mann.
Ja, wir haben hier Probleme, und zwar vor allem durch Leute, die von außerhalb mal kurz herkommen, wie die Säue fahren und dann von der verbrannten Erde wieder verschwinden. Und mehr, als persönliche Hilfe einzufordern, ist einfach nur dreist.
Und mit einem winzigen Pups an Eigeninitiative finden sich z.B. in diesem Thread haufenweise interessante Trails.
In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2015)

Und begreife endlich, das es hier keinesfalls um "illegale DHs" geht! Aber scheinbar warst du von Anfang an auf Krawall gebürstet.


----------



## jaamaa (11. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich werde mit drei Freunden unterwegs sein, die ich dank Familie, Kind und Beruf nur ein paar Mal im Jahr sehe. Eben aus diesen Gründen ist das Leistungslevel sehr unterschiedlich und wir wollen einfach in der Gruppe Spaß haben und nicht irgendeinem selbsternannten Local auf illegalen angelegten DH Strecken hinterher hecheln. Keine Ahnung was ihr im Harz für Probleme habt, aber wegen einer Auflistung von interessanten Trails ist noch nie eine Streckensperrung ausgesprochen worden. Zumal man sich ja weiterhin die Arbeit machen muss um die Trails per Karte oder GPS zu verbinden...
> 
> Egal, auf Hilfe darf ich von den Locals hier wohl nicht hoffen, dann sammle ich mir die Trailnamen halt selbst zusammen...


Mensch Junge, du hast nichts verstanden! Überhaupt nichts... 
Und das sage ich,  der kein Harzer und somit kein Local ist


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. März 2015)

@duc-mo 
Ihr könnt ja evtl. auch mal in den Deister schauen. Im Deisterthread werdet ihr aber ungefähr die gleichen Antworten erhalten wenn ihr nach Trails wie Rakete oder Grabweg fragt: "Hängt euch an die Locals, im Forum wird da nichts drüber geschrieben." Im Harz kommt dann noch dazu dass auch durchaus Wegnamen geläufig sind die ich in vielen Kartenwerken so nicht wieder finde.


----------



## verano (11. März 2015)

@ duc-mo: Es soll doch tatsächlich auch nette Locals geben, denen man nicht hinterher hecheln muss und mit denen man auch Spaß haben kann. Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (11. März 2015)

Ich habe keinen Zweifel daran das es nette Locals im Harz gibt, aber offensichtlich muss man sich deren Wohlwollen erst durch Mitfahren "verdienen". Ein Forum lebt von Fragen und Antworten insofern finde ich den Vorwurf, ich würde hier nur fördern, reichlich hanebüchen... Egal, ich hab ja schon geschrieben das ich die Trailnamen selbst zusammen sammeln werde und wir werden auch so Spaß auf euren "geheimen" Trails haben.

Wir haben gute Gründe warum wir im privaten Vierergespann radeln wollen. Das darf man ja wohl... Und wir werden ganz sicher keine "verbrannte Erde" hinterlassen. Dafür sind wir zu alt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Zweifel daran das es nette Locals im Harz gibt, aber offensichtlich muss man sich deren Wohlwollen erst durch Mitfahren "verdienen". Ein Forum lebt von Fragen und Antworten insofern finde ich den Vorwurf, ich würde hier nur fördern, reichlich hanebüchen... Egal, ich hab ja schon geschrieben das ich die Trailnamen selbst zusammen sammeln werde und wir werden auch so Spaß auf euren "geheimen" Trails haben.
> 
> Wir haben gute Gründe warum wir im privaten Vierergespann radeln wollen. Das darf man ja wohl... Und wir werden ganz sicher keine "verbrannte Erde" hinterlassen. Dafür sind wir zu alt...


Spaß werdet ihr schon haben und ich denke benehmen werdet ihr euch auch...

Nur der Harz ist ein sehr sensibles Gebiet und für uns das einzige in der Nähe. Da ist es schon von Vorteil wenn man wenigstens eine Tour mit den Einheimischen macht, die kennen sich aus und wissen was im Moment auch gut passt. Außerdem bekommt man dabei noch Empfehlungen für andere Touren. 
Wie will man auch ordentlich beschreiben wo es lang geht, bei den vielen kleinen Wegen die es im Harz gibt. 

Ich war mal mit auf Tour....das hätte ich nie allein gefunden, jedenfalls nicht mit Beschreibung übers Netz. 

Vielleicht macht ihr doch ein Treffen am Anfang eures Urlaubs aus und lasst euch was zeigen. 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## CarloDiamant (11. März 2015)

Ich bin zu ostern definitiv unterwegs und würde mich freuen euch nen paar trails zeigen zu können. Glaub mir, es hat einfach vorteile mit ortskundigen unterwegs zu sein. Das hat nicht im geringsten etwas mit elitären einstellungen zwecks trails zu tun. Nichts desto trotz bin auch ich absolut gegen öffentliche bekanntmachung von den richtigen trails im harz.

	Grüße carlo


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> ...aber offensichtlich muss man sich deren Wohlwollen erst durch Mitfahren "verdienen". Ein Forum lebt von Fragen und Antworten insofern finde ich den Vorwurf, ich würde hier nur fördern, reichlich hanebüchen...



Im Prinzip stellst du dich hin und behauptest, wir würden uns elitär verhalten, weil wir aus der Erfahrung das mit den Trails so handhaben.
Das ist schade und vor allem nicht zutreffend. Trotzdem wäre ich der Letzte, der bei einer gemeinsamen Tour nicht das Gegenteil beweisen würde.
Ach ja: ich hatte schon mehrere Kontakte zu Leuten, die Namen hatten und die Tour trotzdem reichlich verkackten...


----------



## Martina H. (11. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> selbsternannten Local auf illegalen angelegten DH Strecken hinterher hecheln.





duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Zweifel daran das es nette Locals im Harz gibt, aber offensichtlich muss man sich deren Wohlwollen erst durch Mitfahren "verdienen"



... weder musst Du/Ihr hinterherhecheln, noch irgendwas  "verdienen" - nimm doch einfach das nette Angebot an und probier es aus, bevor Du den Leuten hier irgendwelche Nickligkeiten unterstellst. Die haben hier schon öfter Leuten Trails gezeigt und können/wollen/werden sich auch mit Sicherheit auf unterschiedliche Leistungslevels einstellen - Spass werdet Ihr bestimmt mehr mit den Locals haben, anstatt sich auf unbekannten Wegen ständig zu verirren und die schönsten dann womöglich garnicht zu finden. Ein bisschen mehr Sensibilität für die Situation im Harz wäre angebracht.


----------



## KalleCamping (11. März 2015)

Ich frag einfach hier mal ganz unverblühmt:
Hat noch jemand aus Wernigerode 7,5er Gabel/Dämpferöl rumschwirren?
In den Läden hier ist spontan leider nix  zu bekommen nur auf Bestellung.


----------



## Nothing85 (11. März 2015)

Jup habe noch 7,5 von Motorex und 2,5 von irgendwas einem anderen Hersteller. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## CarloDiamant (11. März 2015)

hast pn


----------



## kochtsteffen (11. März 2015)

Hi,

kurz die letzte Seite gelesen von daher frag ich gar nicht nach den Trails, sind so gut wie alle ja bei openmtbmap gut zu finden. Finde es schade das es in Deutschland nicht etwas ähnliches wie mtbproject.com gibt. Aber nagut will nicht nörgeln. 

Von daher: 
Ich will Samstag um 9 Uhr ne Tour in und um WR mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil fahren mit einem Kumpel. Ziel ca. 20-25km mit naja max. 1000hm hoch. Technisch geht einiges. Hat einer der Ortsansässigen Lust uns die besten WR Trails zu zeigen?


----------



## Hasifisch (12. März 2015)

Gern immer Sonntag bei mir, Samstag geht leider gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Entiendo (12. März 2015)

Ihr lieben Harzler, 

könnt ihr mir etwas über die Schneesituation bei euch sagen? Vor allem die Stiege um Schierke und die Trails bei Ilsenburg interessieren mich. Überlege nächste Woche mal den Harz-Kick-Off anzugehen.


----------



## battiwr (12. März 2015)

In schierke soll es am Wochenende schneien bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt. Momentan kann ich daher keine näheren infos zur Schneehöhe geben. Bis die Wege wieder trocken sind, dauert es bestimmt noch eine ganze Weile.
Die Wege sind trotz Schnee gut befahrbar da jede Menge Wanderer unterwegs sind.


----------



## kochtsteffen (12. März 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Gern immer Sonntag bei mir, Samstag geht leider gar nicht.



mhh Schade. Dann fahren wir wohl alleine. 

Wie rum macht der Kammtrail auf den Heimburger Bergen mehr Sinn von West nach Ost oder andersrum? Vom Höhenprofil wäre es eher Ost->West.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. März 2015)

Schnee: es ist ab Höhe Drei Annen / Schierke sowieso generell noch mit vereisten und/oder vermatschten Stellen zu rechnen.
Ziegenbergkamm: macht tatsächlich aus beiden Richtungen Spaß, kostet jeweils unglaublich Körner. Ein wenig schöner ist Richtung W, weil man die Anfahrt nach BEnzingerode hat.


----------



## kochtsteffen (12. März 2015)

Wo kann ich in Benzi gut parken? Da ganz im Norden in der Schützenstraße? 




Werden wohl trotzdem nach Osten fahren macht mehr Sinn von der Tourrichtung will nicht Trektal runter ohne Trail. So haben wir den Kamm als ersten Teil der Tour. Zum Einstieg glaube ganz in Ordnung. 

Weiterer Verlauf wäre Trektal hoch, Trail runter, kleines Pfaffental hoch, Sieben Börner Trail runter, bis zum Hermannsweg hoch und Wendelstieg & gebranntes Eichental wieder runter und zurück nach Benzi. 

Macht das Sinn oder sollten wir was beachten ?


----------



## Hasifisch (12. März 2015)

Schöne Tour. Trektal willst du aber nicht Straße fahren, oder? Da kann man sich erst links von halten und kreuzt sie dann irgendwo.
Parken kannst du an der Kirche oder besser oben beim Schützenhaus.


----------



## kochtsteffen (12. März 2015)

Nee nicht Straße, genauso wie du meinst ca. bei der Hälfte kreuzen. Sehr gut, dann fahren wir das so. Hoffe Wetter wird halbwegs ok.


----------



## CarloDiamant (12. März 2015)

Steffen ich würde mich euch anschließen. Kenne mich auch einwenig aus.  Samstag um 9 passt perfekt bei mir. Alles weitere gern per pm


----------



## Entiendo (13. März 2015)

Danke für den schneereport. Falls das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, werden wir es wohl wagen. Ein wenig Schnee ist schon ok, solange die Wege fahrbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (13. März 2015)

Heuet ist es recht kalt. Rechnet eher mit Vereisungen und richtig harschem Schnee.


----------



## lale (17. März 2015)

heijeiejei, da hab ich ja ein Thema losgetreten :-D ich hatte gehofft der harz wär da schon weiter was legale trails angeht.

da ich nun eine Unterkunft über Ostern in Braunlage habe werde ich mich bestimmt demnächst nochmal hier melden wegen ner schönen trailrunde. kann mir hier jemand etwas über die trails der Volksbank arena harz erzählen?

persönlich stehe ich auf entspannte waldautobahn bergehoch und geile trails bergab, da ich früher mehr dh gefahren bin ist mir technisch genauso lieb wie flowig. was meinem Körper allerdings immer noch ein bisschen widerspricht ist das bergehoch fahren :-D daran muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen. jetzt stellt sich bei mir halt die frage ob die trails der karten eher cc und langweilig sind oder ob die als anspruchsvoll gekennzeichneten trails auch was können!?

mfg
lars


----------



## verano (17. März 2015)

Volksbank Touren = (fast) keine Trails


----------



## Hasifisch (17. März 2015)

Welche Trails stehen denn als anspruchsvoll drin?


----------



## lale (17. März 2015)

habe mir fast gedacht! :-D

im raum bad Harzburg stehen diese touren als anspruchsvolle drin 
H 2 Schwarze Rabentour
H 4 Klippensteiger-Tour
H 6 Torfhaus-Tour

mir sagt es natürlich garnichts vielleicht euch ja.


----------



## jaamaa (17. März 2015)

Ich habe zwar irgendwo auch so ein Volksbank Arena  Karten Set, weiß aber nicht mehr ob ich die schon entsorgt habe   
Denke aber, dass mit anspruchsvoll eher die Hm und die Länge der Tour gemeint sind und nicht die  Qualität der Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (17. März 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ...
> Denke aber, dass mit anspruchsvoll eher die Hm und die Länge der Tour gemeint sind und nicht die  Qualität der Trails.



Genau.


----------



## lale (17. März 2015)

ja sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht. Ostern ist ja bald und ich werde bestimmt hier dann noch mal auf eure guiding-angebote zurückkommen :-D


----------



## Nothing85 (20. März 2015)

Morgen 
Ich habe dieses Jahr kein Radurlaub geplant. Dennoch wollte ich andere Sachen kennenlernen und vielleicht ist ja noch einer von euch mit dabei. Zum einen würde ich dieses Jahr gern nach Rabenberg ins Trailcenter und zum anderen nach Beerfelden oder Osternohe in Bikepark. Falls jemand sowas plant oder planen möchte und nix gegen Gesellschaft hat würde ich mich gern bei der Planung beteiligen. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Germox (20. März 2015)

@lale  .....die Beschreibungen der VB Arena Harz, kannste getrost vergessen. Was da als Trails beschrieben wird ist meistens nen kurzes Stück ,um eine Forstautoban mit der anderen zu verbinden,und die sind wiklich kurz. Das ganze dann auch noch in falscher Richtung!  Kurbelst die "coolen" Trails halt Berg auf,anstatt runter.  Hab auch sämmtliche Strecken der VBAH abgeklappert und muss sagen, für nen Tourenbiker echt OK. Hardtail ausreichend!  Da ich mir dann doch mal nen Enduro zugelegt hab, dachte ich mir, ich frage hier im Thread mal an ob mich jemand (von den Ortskundigen) mal mit auf Tour nehmen kann. Einen Tag später bin ich dann mit @CarloDiamant los und der zeigte mir Trails, die echt Spass machen!  Leider musste ich  nach 1.5h abbrechen, weil ich noch immer ne Erkältung drin hatte. Aber im grossen und ganzen wars für mich nen gelungener Vormittag
Und jetzt dazu, was hier nen paar Seiten vorher geschrieben wurde.
Von wegen das man kein Bock drauf hat ,den Insidern hinterherzuhecheln..... Klar war ich im uphill und erstrecht im Downhill (Anfänger)bedeutend langsamer, und...... hats wem gejuckt?  NEIN
Im Gegenteil .Mein Guide hat mir immer zugesichert, das es kein Problem sei 
soll mal ruhig lalangsam machen!  Also von mir gibts dafür zwei Daumen hoch!


----------



## kochtsteffen (20. März 2015)

Mal ne andere Frage. Gibt es einen guten Händler mit großer Auswahl in Werni / Bad Harzburg und Umgebung speziell für Mountainbike/Downhill Klamotten/Protektoren/ Rucksäcken und den ganzen Krams?


----------



## battiwr (20. März 2015)

Hahnenklee Talstation


----------



## CarloDiamant (20. März 2015)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Morgen
> Ich habe dieses Jahr kein Radurlaub geplant. Dennoch wollte ich andere Sachen kennenlernen und vielleicht ist ja noch einer von euch mit dabei. Zum einen würde ich dieses Jahr gern nach Rabenberg ins Trailcenter und zum anderen nach Beerfelden oder Osternohe in Bikepark. Falls jemand sowas plant oder planen möchte und nix gegen Gesellschaft hat würde ich mich gern bei der Planung beteiligen.


Breitenbrunn wollt ich mehr oder weniger zeitnah gern hin. Übers Wochenende.



Germox schrieb:


> @lale
> Einen Tag später bin ich dann mit @CarloDiamant los und der zeigte mir Trails, die echt Spass machen!  Leider musste ich  nach 1.5h abbrechen, weil ich noch immer ne Erkältung drin hatte. Aber im grossen und ganzen wars für mich nen gelungener Vormittag
> Und jetzt dazu, was hier nen paar Seiten vorher geschrieben wurde.
> Von wegen das man kein Bock drauf hat ,den Insidern hinterherzuhecheln..... Klar war ich im uphill und erstrecht im Downhill (Anfänger)bedeutend langsamer, und...... hats wem gejuckt?  NEIN
> ...



Danke für die Blumen! Trotzdem ist es für beide Seiten besser wenn man ungefähr auf dem gleichen Niveau (berghoch)  fährt.



kochtsteffen schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Gibt es einen guten Händler mit großer Auswahl in Werni / Bad Harzburg und Umgebung speziell für Mountainbike/Downhill Klamotten/Protektoren/ Rucksäcken und den ganzen Krams?



Harzbikehaus in WR. Alles wesentliche da (oneal, evoc, maloja, ect.). Der Jungsche anner Kasse ist auch n guter Biker - der weiß also wovon er spricht.


----------



## Germox (21. März 2015)

Hey @CarloDiamant ....die Form kommt langsam zurück und beim nächste Ausritt häng ich dich im Uphill ab


----------



## CarloDiamant (21. März 2015)

Herausforderung angenommen!


----------



## Nothing85 (23. März 2015)

@Germox 
Werde Samstag wahrscheinlich in Thale sein also wenn du Lust hast oder jemand anderes kann man sich ja dort treffen. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Germox (23. März 2015)

Diese Wochenende ist bei mir schlecht .Da bin ich arbeitenaber ich komme drauf zurück. Schreibe dir dann ne PN.
Vielleicht finden wir ja mal nen Tag der dann uns beiden passt.  Aber sei vorgewarnt.. ... Ich muss da erstmal langsam runter. Also mit mir wirste da keinen Blumenpott gewinnen  Das Bike hat Potential, nur muss ich meins erstmal ausloten


----------



## Germox (23. März 2015)

Wie wäre es denn das Oster-wochenende?  Da hab ich Zeit.


----------



## CarloDiamant (24. März 2015)

Germox schrieb:


> Das Bike hat Potential, nur muss ich meins erstmal ausloten



Am besten Bremsen abschrauben.


----------



## Nothing85 (25. März 2015)

Hier mal ein schlechtes Foto von meiner Feierabend Runde vorhin 







Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Nothing85 (29. März 2015)

Morgen 

Ist irgendwer von euch demnächst um Wr unterwegs? Kenn mich noch zu wenig aus. Habe schon oft vom Elverstein gelesen und vom Trecktal. Sowas würde ich gern mal abklappern. Wer würde mich denn da mal begleiten wollen?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. März 2015)

Ich sehr gerne, nur daß ich mich da leider auch nicht auskenne (bis auf den Elversstein). Vielleicht hat ja Carlo mal wieder Zeit?


----------



## CarloDiamant (29. März 2015)

Ab Karfreitag hätt ich Zeit. Können gern ne Runde drehen - Rund um WR - wäre schnell abgehakt


----------



## Nothing85 (29. März 2015)

Also direkt Freitag bin ich verplant und Sonntag ist Ostereier suchen angesagt. Also wäre Samstag insofern mein Erkältung sich in Grenzen hält für mich am besten. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## CarloDiamant (30. März 2015)

Wenns Wetter nicht ganz so schlimm ist können wir gern ne Runde drehen! Bin voll heiß auf biken, ist schon länger her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (30. März 2015)

Ja also Wetter sollte grob passen, wenn es so wie heute ist dann herrscht Lebensgefahr im Wald. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. März 2015)

Ostern ist bei mir fam.mäßig schon verplant. Und am Samstag muss ich eh arbeiten, schade.


----------



## Kohlenkind (30. März 2015)

Hi Leute. Könnt ihr einen Bike-Verleih in/bei Wernigerode empfehlen, wo man sich mal ein ordentliches Trailbike ausleihen kann? Mein Kumpel befürchtet, mit seinem 26er-Race-HT keine Schnitte auf Beerensteig, etc. zu sehen  Recht hat er... 
Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Nothing85 (30. März 2015)

Hardtail mit 150mm oder auch 140mm auf dem B-Stieg gehen auch. Fahr ich auch so...


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## battiwr (30. März 2015)

Bis vor 2 Jahren sind wir Hölle und co mit 100 mm gefahren. Verleih meines Wissens nur "badbikes"wernigerode.


----------



## kalihalde (30. März 2015)

Federweg und Lenkerbreite werden in meinen Augen in letzter Zeit total überbewertet .





So sind wir jahrelang auf Harzer Wegen unterwegs gewesen, und das ging/geht auch 

Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. März 2015)

Das war aber vor etwa 300 Mio. Jahren, als der Harz noch nicht gefaltet und somit ganz flach war. Das stimmt dann auch etwa mit dem Alter des Fotos überein.
Übrigens werden wüste Locken beim Radfahren ebenfalls übergewertet!


----------



## Hasifisch (31. März 2015)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Hardtail mit 150mm oder auch 140mm auf dem B-Stieg gehen auch. Fahr ich auch so...



Kannst du von der Geo mit einem Race-HT nicht vergleichen.
Bad Bikes hat auf jeden Fall was da.


----------



## Nothing85 (31. März 2015)

Oh man  ich glaub wir sollten dann erstmal im Wald aufräumen bevor man wieder richtig fahren kann. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. April 2015)

Für alle, die glauben, daß in diesem Forum bezüglich der schönsten (und zumeist verbotenen) Pfade eine alberne Geheimnisskrämerei betrieben wird, sollten sich diese beiden Links zu Gemüte führen:

http://franzjosefadrian.com/facher/nationalpark-harz/schneeloch/12345-e-bussgeld-fuer-schneelochweg/

http://franzjosefadrian.com/facher/...eeloch/12345-e-bussgeld-fuer-schneelochweg/2/

Dies ist nur ein Grund nicht alles öffentlich zu machen, aber schon er allein reicht als Grund zur Verschwiegenheit aus.

Politisch unkorrekte Mitbürger würden jetzt sagen "Achtung, Feind hört mit !", käme mir natürlich nie über die Lippen.


Der Rest der Website ist, nicht nur in Bezug auf den NP Harz, durchaus interessant. Das Bußgeld war bestimmt auch eine kleine Rache für seine Ansichten.


----------



## CarloDiamant (3. April 2015)

So, wie sieht nun mit morgen aus? Es soll ja zumindest trocken bleiben. Ich starte auf jeden fall. Über zeiten lässt sich reden.


----------



## Nothing85 (3. April 2015)

Also ich würde gern ne Runde drehen. Nach der Woche muss ich mal aufs Rad. Vormittags starten wäre mir ganz lieb. Kannst mir ja mal deine Handy Nummer schicken dann bequatschen wir das so


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## duc-mo (3. April 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Für alle, die glauben, daß in diesem Forum bezüglich der schönsten (und zumeist verbotenen) Pfade eine alberne Geheimnisskrämerei betrieben wird



Ja und, da trägt eine Einzelperson einen Zwist mit der Behörde bzw. einer anderen Einzelperson aus und die Hintergründe sind mehr als unklar. Es ist einfach lächerlich wie sich der "elitäre Kreis der Lokals" hier aufspielt...
Hier in BDW darfst du dank 2m Regel eigentlich nirgends biken und trotzdem tauschen sich die Leute öffentlich aus. 
Im nahen Österreich das Gleiche, da gibts Unmengen an Streckensperrungen und auch da tauscht man sich öffentlich aus.

Aber macht ihr mal, wenn ihr so besser schlafen könnt...


----------



## jaamaa (4. April 2015)

Nicht öffentlich heißt ja nicht das nun alles geheim gehalten werden soll. Wenn man nett fragt, bekommt man immer eine ausführliche Antwort. 

Du schlägst jedoch hier auf und forderst ziemlich massiv deine Antworten ein, ohne die lokale Problematik,  die nun mal hier ganz aktuell ist, zu berücksichtigen, bzw. zu respektieren.  An sich schon echt jämmerlich, aber du setzt dem ganzen mit deinen Äußerungen über die Leute, die viel Zeit und Engagement für die Biker in dieser Region aufbringen, noch die Krone auf. 
Ich persönlich finde das echt widerlich, wenn nicht sogar zum kotzen. 

Das zeigt eigentlich nur wie egoistisch du DEINE Ziele verfolgst. Da bleib dann doch lieber da wo du her kommst. Hättest lieber selber mal ein bisschen mehr Engagement in BDW an den Tag gelegt,  dann gäbe es vielleicht eure 2 m Regel  nicht. 

VG nach BDW


----------



## tom de la zett (4. April 2015)

duc-mos Ansicht muss ich aus eigener Erfahrung auch widersprechen. Auch als nicht elitärer Local aus der Mitte NDS bin ich dank netter individueller Kontakte sowie dank Kartenrecherche und Entdeckerfreudigkeit (es gab mal eine Zeit vor dem Internet)  auch in Kenntnis der schicken Wege im Harz gekommen. Schnelles, wenn auch modernes, Konsum-Denken ist in dem Hobby imo fehl am Platz.


----------



## duc-mo (4. April 2015)

bla bla bla... Alles schon mal gehört!

Wie gesagt, an anderen Stellen der Welt gibts genauso viele Limitationen, der Harz ist nicht der Nabel der Welt.

Im übrigen fordere ich hier gar nichts mehr ein, meine Recherche hat genauso zu Ergebnissen geführt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloDiamant (4. April 2015)

Du bezeichnest die hier anwesenden als "elitär" aber deine Antworten (nicht nur in diesem Thread hier) sind z.T. an Überheblichkeit wirklich nicht zu übertreffen.
Also bla bla bla mein lieber Freund - steig mal aufs Rad und reg dich ab!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. April 2015)

@duc-mo: Und, fährst du nun den Schneelochstieg....?
Rein aus Prinzip, weil er geheim und verboten ist und man sich dann als Held fühlen kann?

Man kann sich schon fragen, welche Seite nun gegen welche Windmühlen kämpft.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. April 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ja und, da trägt eine Einzelperson einen Zwist mit der Behörde bzw. einer anderen Einzelperson aus und die Hintergründe sind mehr als unklar. Es ist einfach lächerlich wie sich der "elitäre Kreis der Lokals" hier aufspielt...
> Hier in BDW darfst du dank 2m Regel eigentlich nirgends biken und trotzdem tauschen sich die Leute öffentlich aus.
> Im nahen Österreich das Gleiche, da gibts Unmengen an Streckensperrungen und auch da tauscht man sich öffentlich aus.
> 
> Aber macht ihr mal, wenn ihr so besser schlafen könnt...



Es war lediglich ein freundlicher Hinweis darauf, mit seinen Veröffentlichungen vorsichtig zu sein. Auf Bußgeld wäre ich nicht scharf, vor allem dann nicht, wenn man nicht mal vor Ort erwischt wird. Und ich wollte auch zeigen, welche Spannungen es im Harz gibt und so die "Verschwiegenheit" der Einheimischen erklären.
Der NP Harz ist viel kleiner als BDW und somit lassen sich Regeln hier recht gut überwachen. Wenn es bei euch Bußbescheide hageln würde (selbst schon für Veröffentlichungen im Netz!), würdet ihr auch vorsichtiger sein. Vielleicht habt ihr ja bald auch diese Probleme im NP Schwarzwald.
Als Nichtharzer -ich gehöre also leider nicht zum elitären Kreis der Lokals- wurde ich bisher immer sehr freundlich hier aufgenommen und es wurden mir bisher auch keinerlei "Geheimsachen" vorenthalten. Allerdings versuche ich auch nicht, den Harzern die Welt zu erklären.


----------



## Germox (4. April 2015)

Und Carlo,.....wart ihr heute unterwegs? Ist ja super Wetter dafür .
Wie siehts aus im Harz bzw.  um Wernigerode rum?  Gabs viele Sturmschäden 
oder ist alles so weit befahrbar? Ist alles bestimmt ziehmlich aufgeweicht oder?

Gruss, Stephan


----------



## lucie (4. April 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Letztlich schließt ihr damit nur die ortsfremden aus (wie mich) die eh nur einmal im Jahr im Harz unterwegs sind und jeden Trail nur einmal abfahren, wenn überhaupt. Eben aus diesem Grund werden die Strecken auch nicht über Gebühr beansprucht, weil man sie anders als ein Local nicht wie im Effeff kennt und es entsprechend langsamer unterwegs ist... Egal!
> Vielleicht findet ja jemand per PN die Zeit um mir ein paar Tipps zu geben. Wir haben einfach keine Lust auf Forstwegen die Berge runter zu fahren…



...eben weil Du nur einmal im Jahr dort unterwegs bist, macht es ja wohl eher Sinn, sich mit den Locals dort zu arrangieren. Sie kennen die Trails und Touren und wissen genau wann und wo es günstig ist unterwegs zu sein, ohne diverse Gegner des Mountainbikefahrens im Harz auf den Plan zu rufen.

Gerade wegen der prekären Situation bezüglich der Trailsperrungen im Harz finde ich es sehr egoistisch von Dir, hier auf diese Art und Weise zu diskutieren und keinerlei Einsehen für den Wunsch der Locals hast. Setz Dich einfach mit ihnen direkt in Verbindung und nehmt gemeinsam den Harz unter die Stollen! Es lohnt sich. 

Die MTBler aus der Harzregion wollen weiterhin ihre Trails über Tage, Wochen, Monate, Jahre hinaus (und nicht nur einmal im Jahr)!!! nutzen können und einfach nicht riskieren, dass durch Ortsunkundige und deren Unkenntnis bezüglich der dortigen Problematik sowie des sich ggf. daraus ergebenden Fehlverhaltens Trailsperrungen forciert werden könnten und den MTB-Gegnern weitere Trümpfe in die Hände gespielt werden würden.


----------



## Nothing85 (4. April 2015)

Vielen Dank an Carlo der uns heute mal ein paar andere Trails gezeigt hatte, die ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm hatte. War eine kurze aber dennoch schöne Runde. Fahrbar war soweit alles um Hasserode aber sehr nass...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Chefkocher (5. April 2015)

Hi und frohe Ostern an alle, 

wir wollen heute Vormittag/Mittag ab Wertnigerode/Darlingerode starten. Wir wären daher dankbar für aktuelle Informationen bzgl. Schneelage bzw. Fahrbarkeit der dortigen Trails. Bis zu welcher Höhe können wir fahren? Die eine Tour würde den Tunnentrail, Elverstein, Alexandestieg und Holy und am Ende vielleicht Piepergrund umfassen. Oder kann man alternativ schon Wassertal, Bremer Hütte, 5-Minuten-Trail und Höllenstieg schon angehen. Ein wenig Schnee wäre okay, Tiefschnee wäre weniger optimal, da wir uns an einigen Spots nicht wirklich gut auskennen

Also, wer hat kann kurzfristig Entscheidungshilfe leisten??


----------



## CarloDiamant (5. April 2015)

Hi Marcus, hier spricht die Elite vom Nabel der Welt. 
Sorry ich habe deine pm eben erst gelesen, bin mir aber sicher dass eure Gruppe auch so auf ihre Kosten kommt. Hattest ja im Vorfeld schon ein paar gute Sachen zusammengestellt!


----------



## dasphonk (5. April 2015)

HAllo Chefkocher!

Ich wollte morgen eine Runde drehen. Kannst Du etwas berichten zu Eurer heutigen Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. April 2015)

Ich war heute wandern: Schierke-Zeterklippen-Höllenstieg-Kleine Renne-Bhf.Steinerne Renne. War toll, aber mit dem Rad wäre nur die Kleine Renne gut gegangen, ist nur etwas matschig mit ein bissl Schnee. Höllenstieg wäre was für gaaanz dicke Reifen gewesen, dann vermutlich leichter als im Sommer. Die Wege, auch Hauptwege wie Glashüttenweg, sind nur schmal (30 bis 50 cm) breit getreten. Und ich bezweifle daß der festgetretene Schnee unterm Reifen hält. Also bleibt besser untenhalb 650 hm. Ansonsten Hammer-Wetter!


----------



## reizhusten (6. April 2015)

@Ritter Runkel : So eine ähnliche Tour habe ich kommenden Freitag auch vor, nur dass der Hohnekamm mit dazu kommt (alles zu Fuß). Auf Schnee hab ich nicht so richtig Lust und meine Freundin noch weniger, Tefschnee geht gar nicht. Paar Schneefelder sind ok. Lieber verschieben oder doch wagen? So wie Du schreibst wird wohl verschieben sinnvoller sein.


----------



## dasphonk (6. April 2015)

Ich bin heute die Saison opening Tour der IG-Harz von 2013 gefahren. Alles fahrbar, obwohl um 3 Annen schon noch Schnee lag. Also höher geht in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen nicht. Zum Wochenende soll es ja richtig warm werden. Kann gut sein, dass da noch einiger Schnee wegtaut....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. April 2015)

reizhusten schrieb:


> @Ritter Runkel : So eine ähnliche Tour habe ich kommenden Freitag auch vor, nur dass der Hohnekamm mit dazu kommt (alles zu Fuß). Auf Schnee hab ich nicht so richtig Lust und meine Freundin noch weniger, Tefschnee geht gar nicht. Paar Schneefelder sind ok. Lieber verschieben oder doch wagen? So wie Du schreibst wird wohl verschieben sinnvoller sein.



Wege mit Spuren waren kein Problem, der Schnee war gut festgetreten. Ich hatte keine Gamaschen über den Bergschuhen und hab sie auch nicht vermisst. Ich musste an einer Stelle umplanen, da der Weg nicht begangen war. Dann wird's halt schwerer, da wäre ich ordentlich eingesunken. Bei gleichen Verhältnissen wie gestern würde ich die Tour aber sofort empfehlen, war einfach nur schön, herrliche Ausblicke bei dem Wetter. Aber wer weiß, wie es am Freitag ist ... frag die Harz-Bande. Viel Spaß


----------



## reizhusten (6. April 2015)

Danke. ich werde mal den wetterbericht abwarten.


----------



## fm7775 (7. April 2015)

Hi, da geht die Saison los und ich kann 6-8 Wochen nicht. Oster Sonntag ne Tour gemacht. An einer Halde wollte ich runter. Bis zu einer Kante lief alles gut. 3m Drop ins Grüne, keine Ausrollmoglichlichkeit. Endeffekt. Notarzt, Heli, Intensivstation, Verdacht auf Wirbelbruch. Heute aber Entlassung. Wirbelbruch ist schon alter und auf dem CT nicht erkennbar. Keine Schmerzen, nur Spannungen im Hals aufgrund der Überdehnung. Bike ist auch ganz, nur Schaltzug gerissen und Bremsscheibe verbogen. 15 Schutzengel im Reifen gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (7. April 2015)

Holla!  Würde mal sagen 'richtig fett Glück gehabt'. 
Gute Besserung


----------



## dasphonk (7. April 2015)

Oh Schreck! Erstmal "Gute Besserung! 6-8 Wochen Pause lesen sich aber immer noch besser als Genickbruch. Jetzt wird mir wieder mulmig, weil ich auch gerne mal allein im Harz unterwegs bin. Sollte man wohl doch lieber lassen!

Alles Gute für Dich!


----------



## kalihalde (7. April 2015)

@fm7775 , Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## fm7775 (7. April 2015)

Danke, immer zu zweit. Hatte Glück weil sich da auch noch Motocrosser bewegt haben. Obwohl, wenn ich die drei nicht gehört hätte, wäre ich auch nicht auf die Halde gefahren. Die sind ohne Probleme hoch und runter. Aber hätte, hätte Fahrradkette,  ein MTB hat eine andere Physik. Danke für die Genesungswünsche.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2015)

Mensch Frank, auch von mir alles gute! Melde dich, wenn du wieder fit bist!
Welche Halde denn?


----------



## Comfortbiker (8. April 2015)

Da schließe ich mich an, Gute Besserung! 

Ich glaube in 6 Wochen gibt's dann nichts mehr was an den Rädern verbessert werden könnte ... nutze die Zeit sinnvoll. 
Ich könnte dir ein paar GB Filmrohmaterial zum zusammenschneiden zur Verfügung stellen 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## Udo1 (8. April 2015)

Oh, natürlich auch von mir schnelle Genesung.


----------



## fm7775 (8. April 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1810141


----------



## fm7775 (8. April 2015)

Da gings runter, Bildmitte dann der Drop, aber geradeaus ins Gras.


----------



## kalihalde (8. April 2015)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Da gings runter, Bildmitte dann der Drop, aber geradeaus ins Gras.







Sieht so aus, als ob Du ins Flache gesprungen bist. Da ist die Aufprallenergie doch ziemlich hoch. Autsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (8. April 2015)

Gute Besserung. 
Sieht ja erstmal ganz harmlos aus :/


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. April 2015)

Ist das bei Oschersleben? Und die Kante hinten, die man sieht, ist besagte?


----------



## fm7775 (9. April 2015)

Ja, bei Badeleben. Landung war ins flache.


----------



## Birotarier (9. April 2015)

1. Hat eigentlich schon jemand mal versucht, sich an den Halden rund um Elbingerode/Rübeland den Hals zu brechen? Bin da schon oft zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen und habe mir überlegt, ob man da vielleicht irgendwo runterbrausen könnte (so a la "little big mountain"). Keine Abbruchkanten, dafür aber potentiell unangenehme Übergänge ins Flache.
2. Aufgrund der Schneelage im Oberharz war ich Montag seit langem mal wieder um Altenbrak unterwegs. Einige ganz nette kurze trails, tolle, teilweise relativ neu in den Hang gebaute Spitzkehrenwege:  z.B. von der Schönburg, vom Kuckucksfelsen zum unteren Philosophenweg. Dann gibt es ein neu angelegten, bisher durch nur Baummarkierungen erkennbaren, aber als Wanderweg ausgeschilderten Pfad von einem Hügel mit Bank über Schutzhütte zur Bode runter zwischen großem und kleinen Mühlental (Name des Hügels habe ich vergessen). Den müsste man mal ein bisschen ausfahren . War nicht wirklich enttäuscht, auch wenn es im Harz sicher spektakulärere Wege gibt. 
3. Pläne für Sonntag ?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. April 2015)

zu 1) nein, das schaffe ich hier auch in Halle ohne lange Anreise
zu 2) das klingt gut, hatte die Ecke um Altenbrak schon lange auf dem Schirm, landschaftlich toll und die Topografie ist vielversprechend, nur leider hatte ich nie irgend einen Ansatz, wenn ich bei Gelegenheit da noch mal nachfragen dürfte, wie man das evtl. zu einer Tour verwursten könnte ...


----------



## CarloDiamant (10. April 2015)

Zu 3. : hätte am sonntag nichts gegen eine ausgedehnte runde.


----------



## Happy_User (10. April 2015)

Wie sieht es den mit Schnee und Bäumen auf den Wegen aus?
In den Webcams sieht es ja ganz gut aus.


----------



## Birotarier (11. April 2015)

Richtig schneefrei sind sicher nur die tieferen Lagen, so oberhalb Niveau Plessenburg oder mindestens Molkenhaus wird in den Nordlagen (z.B. B- und H-Stieg) sicher noch relevant stördender Schnee liegen. Letzes WE bin ich am Hohnekamm noch knietief durch den Neuschnee gestapft.
Tour über K-berg und W-Tal  wäre aber sicher gut möglich. Alternativ Thale/Bodetal.
Bäume sind potentiell überall vorhanden.


----------



## CarloDiamant (11. April 2015)

dann lass uns doch morgen treffen und erstmal hoch fahren - bis alex dann sehen wir wie wie weiter fahren wollen - evtl. könnte man ja h-stieg anpeilen - gegen n bisschen schnee hab ich nix solang es fahrbar ist. ansonsten eben kantor und wasser +x.

ps:habe gehört irgendjemand trifft sich um zehne anner Sandtalhalle aka Buttersäurefabrik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (11. April 2015)

OK. Werde dann mal doch meine Winterreifen wählen. Dann stört mich auch Eis auf den Wegen nicht.


----------



## Birotarier (11. April 2015)

Na gut, 10.00 Uhr Sandtalhalle.


----------



## Germox (24. April 2015)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Ja, bei Badeleben. Landung war ins flache.



Das ist doch gleich bei mir um die Ecke  
Wo kommst du denn her?  Ich wohnen in Hötensleben. Können wir ja evtl. mal zusammen ne Runde drehen und uns den Hals brechen
Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute und gute Besserung!  Werd mir die Tage  den Unglücksort mal im Original angucken. Wo ist das genau? 

Gruss


----------



## Hasifisch (24. April 2015)

Germox schrieb:


> ...Werd mir die Tage  den Unglücksort mal im Original angucken. Wo ist das genau?
> 
> Gruss



Du solltest dann aber irgendwas anders machen...


----------



## Germox (24. April 2015)

Nur angucken  
Und vielleicht mal ruter, aber dann mit nicht ganz so viel Schmackes, nicht das noch nen Hubschraubär anreisen muss


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2015)

Würde morgen Vormittag gern am W-Tal etwas arbeiten und fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (25. April 2015)

Von wo soll es los gehen und wann?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## dezilaiceps (25. April 2015)

Im Ilsetal ist der Zackenweg schon eine Weile dicht, laut Aushang "aus Sicherheitsgründen vorübergehend gesperrt". Weis zufällig jemand wie lange es noch dauert bis er wieder freigegeben wird?


----------



## Hasifisch (26. April 2015)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Von wo soll es los gehen und wann?...



Sorry, Plan hatte sich spontan geändert!


----------



## Nothing85 (26. April 2015)

Nicht schlimm habe den Tag im Baumarkt verbracht paar Sachen fürs Haus geholt 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Kohlenkind (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Harzer Stollenfreunde,

Wir sind Ende Mai mit acht Leuten im schönen Nordharz. Hab von Hasifisch diese Tour mal für nen Tages-Trip ausgesucht: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wsqakmtrtnsnndxn
Wir wollen ne traillastige Runde ab Wernigerode fahren. Ist diese Tour zu empfehlen und hält, was der Name verspricht?

Gibts es ne aktuelle Übersicht, wo ich nicht fahren darf (z.B. Beerensteig, Pfarrstieg  - wollen wir nämlich nen Tag später fahren - will aber natürlich nicht die Mühen/den Ruf der Locals ruinieren).

Falls noch jemand einen Geheimtip für ne schöne Trailrunde ab Wernigerode hat - gern per PN 

Gruß,
Kohlenkind


----------



## dezilaiceps (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Kohlenkind,
diese Runde ist absolut empfehlenswert, sie erfordert allerdings eine ordentliche Kondition und fortgeschrittene Fahrtechnik - ein Abschnitt ist S3 - . Weitere Details zu den einzelnen Trails werde ich hier aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen jedoch nicht nennen. Ein Gentleman genießt und schweigt.


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2015)

Und ich würde mich nicht auf die angegebene Zeit (5 std) verlassen. Das kann durchaus fast doppelt so lange dauern


----------



## Drahtesel_ (8. Mai 2015)

Servus in die Runde,

kann mir jemand eine Enduro / Freeride Tour empfehlen (20 - 30 km / bis max 1000hm) oder alternativ schöne Trails nennen die ich mir via gpsies zusammenschustern kann!? 

Bin übers WE beruflich in Wolfsburg und wollte am Sonntag ein Abstecher in den Harz machen aber habe leider null Ahnung... 
*oder ist evtl hier jemand am Sonntag 10.05 unterwegs*?
Bier geht dann auf mich fürs guiden 

Danke


----------



## svenreinert (8. Mai 2015)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Servus in die Runde,
> 
> kann mir jemand eine Enduro / Freeride Tour empfehlen (20 - 30 km / bis max 1000hm) oder alternativ schöne Trails nennen die ich mir via gpsies zusammenschustern kann!?
> 
> ...



servus,

es ist eig immer eine Gruppe von Darlingerode aus unterwegs, die machen nen bissi mehr an km bei hm kommts etwa hin wenn intresse besteht kann ich gerne mal nachfragen. beim bier wirds dann sicher teuer ;D ist ja ne gruppe... spass beiseite melde dich ich kann vermitteln evtl. bin ich selber bei.

gruß sven


----------



## CarloDiamant (8. Mai 2015)

Ich bin 100pro unterwegs. Wenn die übliche truppe von darli aus startet bin ich gern dabei. Falls nicht dann starte ich allein von wernigerode aus. Wollte wenn dann aber nicht bummeln ...ich hoffe du bist fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenreinert (9. Mai 2015)

hoffe mit fit meintest du nicht mich ;D

gruß


----------



## CarloDiamant (9. Mai 2015)

Klar, dich meine ich auch. Morgen ca. 10 - 10.30 Sandtalhalle Darlingeroder oder was?


----------



## svenreinert (9. Mai 2015)

jup sehn uns dann da bis morgen carlo


----------



## Drahtesel_ (11. Mai 2015)

svenreinert schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> es ist eig immer eine Gruppe von Darlingerode aus unterwegs, die machen nen bissi mehr an km bei hm kommts etwa hin wenn intresse besteht kann ich gerne mal nachfragen. beim bier wirds dann sicher teuer ;D ist ja ne gruppe... spass beiseite melde dich ich kann vermitteln evtl. bin ich selber bei.
> 
> gruß sven



Danke...auch wenn der Drops schon gelutscht ist.
Mein Aufenthalt bei VW war länger wie geplant.  
Ich hoffe das es evtl beim nächsten mal klappt 
Ride on


----------



## svenreinert (11. Mai 2015)

Schade, dass du nicht dabei warst. wir waren dann zu 3t und hatten bei bombastischem wetter echt ne gute zeit, auch wenn bei mir ziemlich die puste weg war.

@carlo: gut, dass ich den holy doch noch mitgenommen habe ;D
@Name vergessen(asche auf mein haupt):nett gewesen mit dir!

bis denn sven


----------



## CarloDiamant (12. Mai 2015)

Yo, war ne super Runde. Wir waren auch froh noch B-Stieg und Renne runtergerumpelt zu sein. Unsere Arme waren dann aber auch wie Gummi.
B-Stieg kam uns übrigens im oberen Teil irgendwie schwerer vor - als wenn er mehr ausgewaschen war bzw. durch diese dämlichen Mountainbiker zerfahren wurde.
Himmelfahrt wollen wir evtl. zum Matze Schmidt Berg.


----------



## svenreinert (12. Mai 2015)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> bzw. durch diese dämlichen Mountainbiker zerfahren wurde.


 wie meinsten das? 

auf jeden fall schön zu hören, dass auch ihr noch spass hattet.


----------



## dezilaiceps (12. Mai 2015)

Für mich ist das ganz klar ironisch gemeint. Frechgrins.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2015)

Wer es schafft, den B-Stieg so zu zerfahren, das man es im nächsten Frühjahr noch erkennt, bekommt von mir zwei Kugeln Eis! 
ig-harz.de ist gerade down, hoffe es heute noch repariert zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2015)

Ach ja: heute Abend entweder mit Fahrzeug (Auto!) 18:30 Start Kohlmarkt, oder treffen ca. 18:50 Bahnhof Schierke. Dann Ahrensklint und einmal Pfarrstieg!


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2015)

An alle, die Pfingsten noch gar nichts vorhaben und auch an die, die es unerträglicherweise noch nicht komplett mit Terminen vollgestopft haben!
Wir haben ein großes Pfingstevent für euch vorbereitet. Grob sieht das so aus:
Samstag und Sonntag ganztägige Tour, abends was ansehen/lernen, feiern und grillen.
Montag: Vormittags-Tour.
Zur Teilnahme gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten
1. ihr seit Mitglied der DIMB. Dann meldet euch hier an:
Aktivtour
2. ihr seid nicht Mitglied der DIMB und/oder wollt nur an einzelnen Touren teilnehmen - hier anmelden:
Alternativtour Samstag
Alternativtour Sonntag
Für die Montagstour melden sich bitte ALLE hier an:
Montagstour
Wenn ihr abends mit uns GRillen und feiern möchtet, bucht bitte das Grillpaket:
Grillen
Wenn ihr keine ander Unterkunft mehr bekommt oder sowieso eher auf Camping steht, könnt ihr auch das Komplettpaket mit Grillen und Zelten buchen, Anreise ab freitag ist möglich:
Zelten + Grillen
Noch ein paar Anmerkungen:
Die Aktivtour und die Alternativtour werden quasi parallel bzw. leicht zeitlich versetzt ablaufen. Wichtig ist uns, das wir in großer Runde an bestimmten Punkten zusammen sind, beispielsweise zum Mittag an der Plessenburg. 
Die in den Tourbeschreibungen angegebenen 1.500 Hm pro Tag sind die absolut ärgste Möglichkeit, falls die ganze Runde noch Lust auf eine Extraschleife eines Trail hat etc. Wir gehen von ca. 1.200 realistischen Hm je Tagestour aus.
Samstagabend gibt es ein Crashkurs zum Fahrwerkssetup, Sonntag einen Crashkurs zum Thema "Bunnyhop".
Wenn ihr nur einen Abend zum Grillen vorbeikommen möchtet, kein Problem, schickt bitte eine Email.
Das macht ihr auch bei anderen Fragen:

[email protected]


----------



## __U3__ (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich will am WE mit meiner Freundin mal nen Kurzurlaub in Neuwerk machen, und dabei auch ne Runde biken. Geplant ist Neuwerk - Thale (immer schön freundlich der Bode entlang) und/oder von Hasselfelde zur Staumauer und dann um den Tagebau - Rübeland - Neuwerk.
Kann sein, das wir auch die Bodetal-Runde wandern, mal schaun.
Gibt's da außer dem selbstverständlichen freundlichen Auftreten noch irgendwas zu beachten?
Oder sagt Ihr ich soll es lieber komplett sein lassen an Pfingsten ne Runde mit'm Bike Richtung Thale zu fahren?

Und hat von Euch evtl noch jemand nen Tip für nen gemütliches Restaurant mit richtig guter Küche irgendwo zwischen Blankenburg und Wernigerode? Am besten deutsche Küche, definitiv kein China/Spanier/Türke/Italiener oder sowas...
Habe das Gothische Haus in Wernigerode gefunden, sowas in der Art. Gerne auch abgelegen...

Schöne Grüße aus der Mitte von Thüringen!
Uwe


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Mai 2015)

Hi Uwe,
 dr Bodeweg ist definitiv ein Wander-Hotspot an slchen Tagen. Zumindest den Bereich Thale/Treseburg solltet ihr meiden, auch alles was nah an Thale ist. Oder eben wandern. Neuwerk/Rübeland ist super, landschaftlich extrem und anders und eher ruhig. Auch dann so weiter die Richtung entlang der Stauseen bis Königshütte und weiter die Warme Bode entlang.
Restaurants mit gutem Essen: Casa Vita in Wernigerode Marktstraße, auch sehr gemütlich, Tenneo im HKK Hotel, feines Essen, aber eher kühl von der Einrichtung her.


----------



## CarloDiamant (20. Mai 2015)

Hi uwe, also das non plus ultra für deutsche aber auch internationale küche ist die bohlenstube im gothischen haus in wernigerode. Da kann man echt nen schönen abend verbringen und die küche ist echt ne hausnummer. Tisch vorbestellen ist natürlich obligatorisch.


----------



## neonel (20. Mai 2015)

Hi Uwe,

zwischen Treseburg und Thale war der Bodeweg bisher ausdrücklich fürs Radfahren gesperrt. Dort wird auch viel los sein.
Zwischen Neuwerk und Wendenfurth ist ja eher weniger los, aber Achtung, letzte Woche stand ein ca. 100m Stück des Weges ca. 20-30cm unter Hochwasser. Das war genau vor der ausgewiesenen Umgehung bei Hochwasser. Durchrollen mit Impulskurbel in waagerechter Pedalstellung ging aber. So wie Hasifisch schon schrieb ist es (von Wendenfurth) Richtung Königshütte auch sehr schön und recht ruhig. Nähe Tagebau zwischen Elbingerode Büchenberg und Eggenröder Brunnen hat im Wald stellenweise der Harvester gewütet, der Galgenberg Bleichenkopf Erdfelde Schotterweg Richtung Hüttenrode über die Wiesen ist aber sehr schön.
Abgelegenes Speisen wäre z.B. im Ghs. Todtenrode möglich. Im Weißen Hirsch Wernigerode gibt's recht hochwertige Portionen für weniger Aktive Städtetouristen die auf ihre Linie achten ;-)

Viel Spaß Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __U3__ (21. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Tips! Habe schonmal wg den Restaurants geschaut....
Da werden wir wohl ne Wanderung nach Thale unternehmen, will mit der Mademoiselle unbedingt mal durch's Bodetal! 
Wenn das so krass bei Euch ist mit den Wanderern und Bikern, dann werde ich mich da auch dran halten müssen... 
Und am So dann ne Runde mit'm Bike wie oben geschrieben.
Beim nächsten Mal geht's dann von Drei Annen Hohne oder so Richtung Neuwerk an den Talsperren entlang wie Hasifisch vorgeschlagen hat...

mfg Uwe


----------



## micha.qlb (21. Mai 2015)

Krass ist zu viel gesagt. Durch B-Tal kann man es schonmal wagen...früh morgens oder nach Feierabend. Am Wochenende und Feiertagen ist es aber definitiv zu meiden. Laufen macht auch mal Spass...nur bedenken, dass eine Richtung glaube 11km sind und man z.B. aus Treseburg nicht wirklich gut wieder wegkommt.

Hier böte sich an eins von den Seitentälern als Rückweg zu nehmen und nen Schwenk über den Hexentanzplatz nach Thale zurück zu machen


----------



## __U3__ (21. Mai 2015)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Krass ist zu viel gesagt. Durch B-Tal kann man es schonmal wagen...früh morgens oder nach Feierabend. Am Wochenende und Feiertagen ist es aber definitiv zu meiden. Laufen macht auch mal Spass...nur bedenken, dass eine Richtung glaube 11km sind und man z.B. aus Treseburg nicht wirklich gut wieder wegkommt.
> 
> Hier böte sich an eins von den Seitentälern als Rückweg zu nehmen und nen Schwenk über den Hexentanzplatz nach Thale zurück zu machen


 
Will wie gesagt zu Pfingsten von Neuwerk nach Thale, sind so 25km. Und zurück mit dem Bus, Hatix ist da ja ne schicke Sache!
Bodetal mit'm Bike gibt's dann halt später mal zu ner ruhigeren Jahreszeit...


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2015)

LETZTER AUFRUF PFINGSTTOUREN

Wenn ihr Pfingsten sowieso im Harz unterwegs sein wollt oder es euch jetzt noch spontan einfällt, das es eine gute Ausrede wäre, der Familie temporär zu entkommen...meldet euch!
Alle Infos sowie die Anmeldemögichkeiten findet ihr hier:
IG Harz Events
Kurzinfo: DIMB Mitglieder können die Aktivtour über zwei Tage buchen, Schlafmöglichkeiten kurzfristig im eigenen Zelt möglich (Wernigerode ist ansonsten an Pfingsten ausgebucht), für die Abende das Grillpaket dazubuchen (ist beim Zelten mit drin).
Nicht-DIMB Mitglieder können die Touren auch einzeln buchen (DIMB Mitglieder natürlich auch...), das läuft dann aber nicht als DIMB Aktivtour, sondern als gemeinsame Tour auf eigene Faust (Hobby-Guide vorhanden, treffen uns mit beiden Gruppen immer auf den Strecken).
Am Montag gibt es zum Ausklingen noch eine nette Vormittagsrunde in Wernigerode! Für alle zu buchen.

IHR KÖNNT, WENN IHR EUCH GANZ KURZ ENTSCHLIESST, EINFACH ZU DEN ABFAHRTZEITEN ODER ABENDS AB CA: 19:00 UHR ZUM GRILLEN VORBEISCHAUEN!

Wer noch Infos braucht:
garrit.wenzel ätt ig-harz.de


----------



## LowRider4711 (23. Mai 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ... IHR KÖNNT, WENN IHR EUCH GANZ KURZ ENTSCHLIESST, EINFACH ZU DEN ABFAHRTZEITEN ODER ABENDS AB CA: 19:00 UHR ZUM GRILLEN VORBEISCHAUEN!


Davon mache ich vielleicht Gebrauch. Evtl. bis morgen.


----------



## __U3__ (27. Mai 2015)

So, Urlaub im Harz ist vorbei...
Was aufgefallen ist:

an den bekannten Punkten ein Wahnsinns-Touri-Auflauf, Drei-Annen-Hohne oder Rappbode-Talsperre haben wir als ebenfalls Nicht-Einheimische ganz schnell durchfahren haha
um 18:00 werden sämtliche Bürgersteige hochgeklappt, nix zu Essen oder zu Trinken mehr käuflich zu erwerben
Hexenstieg ist genial, aber kurz vor Thale auch ne absolute Hausnummer wenn das jemand mit dem Bike fährt! (wir sind gewandert)
Beschilderung der Wege ist super
Leute, speziell die Busfahrer (HATIX ist genial) und die schwarze Frau im Döner am Bahnhof in Thale sine megafreundlích!
Sämtliche Wege sind dermaßen mit Papiertaschentüchern zugemüllt, das ist echt erschreckend!
Wir sind nächstes Jahr defintiv für ne Woche da, und werden mit der Harz-Tour-Card viel HSB und Bikes in Kombination fahren.
Dann auch mal vom Hexentanzplatz auf möglichst flowigen Trails runter nach Thale....

Relaxte Grüße aus Thüringen,
Uwe


----------



## Pelztier (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.

Seit kurzem bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Stereo 160 HPA. Es soll natürlich auch seinem Einsatzzweck entsprechend genutzt werden. Allerdings bin ich Enduro-Einsteiger und wohne noch nicht lange wieder in Wernigerode. 
Bisher war ich viel im Wald unterwegs, um das Bike kennenzulernen und um mich einzugewöhnen. Es ist mein erstes Fully.

Ich suche ein paar schöne Trails für Einsteiger, wo man gut üben kann und auch schöne Natur sieht, rund um Wernigerode.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## CarloDiamant (2. Juni 2015)

Grüß Dich! Am besten Du schließt dich an die Dienstagsrunde mit an - die bleiben immer nahe Wernigerode und dann kann man die stadtnahen, größtenteils anfängertauglichen Trails prima kennen lernen.
mehr infos dazu unter ig-harz.de


----------



## Pelztier (2. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

leider habe ich durch meine Arbeit nur am Wochenende Zeit zum biken.


Konditionell muss ich bestimmt auch noch eine Schippe drauflegen


----------



## dezilaiceps (2. Juni 2015)

Hi Pelztier,
wir arbeiten auch. Dienstagabend findet meistens eine FeierAbendRunde kurz FAR statt. Los geht es dann gegen 18:30 in der Innenstadt. Mehr dazu findest Du im sog. kleinen Forum der IG-Harz. Müsstest Dich zum Mitlesen jedoch registrieren. Ist aber kostenfrei.

Ride on

Dezilaiceps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlenkind (3. Juni 2015)

dezilaiceps schrieb:


> Hallo Kohlenkind,
> diese Runde ist absolut empfehlenswert, sie erfordert allerdings eine ordentliche Kondition und fortgeschrittene Fahrtechnik - ein Abschnitt ist S3 - . Weitere Details zu den einzelnen Trails werde ich hier aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen jedoch nicht nennen. Ein Gentleman genießt und schweigt.


Hallo in die Runde,

sind letztes WE die besagte Runde gefahren und waren echt begeistert. Mussten aufgrund des schlechten Wetters leider die Schleife zwischen Darlingerode und Ilsenburg weglassen. Bei der Auffahrt zum Holytrail hat uns jedoch ein Waldarbeiter beschimpft, dass dies kein Radweg sei und wir umdrehen sollen. Zum Glück hingen überall Schilder, dass das Radfahren auf allen Wegen erlaubt sei, außer es stünde ein separates Verbotszeichen - in diesem Fall aber nicht. Dafür, dass das also kein Radweg war, war der Trail echt geil! 
Am nächsten Tag haben wir Pfarrstieg, Beerenstieg und Kleine Renne mitgenommen - noch geiler!

Insgesamt ein geiles WE im Harz!


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2015)

Wo genau war die Begenung mit dem Forstarbeiter?


----------



## Kohlenkind (4. Juni 2015)

Da wo es von der flachen Forststraße links hoch auf den Kantorberg geht (breiter Karrenweg, bevor es in den Trail geht).


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juni 2015)

Naja, kein Plan halt. Außerhalb des NP darf man in S-A auf jedem fussligen Wegchen mit dem Rad fahren. Sollte man den Leuten möglichst höflich auch sagen, mit Verweis auf das hier:

*Feld- und Forstordnungsgesetz (FFOG) v. 16. April 1997 (GVBl. LSA 1997, 476), zuletzt geändert durch Art. 9 des Gesetzes vom 18. Mai 2010 (GVBl. LSA S. 340, 341*
§3 Betreten
(1) Jede Person darf Feld und Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung unentgeltlich betreten, soweit sich aus den Bestimmungen dieses Gesetzes nichts anderes ergibt...

§4 Befahren...
...
(2) *In Feld und Wald ist das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft, Fuhrwerken oder Schlittengespannen nur erlaubt*

*für Personen nach Absatz 1 Satz 2 sowie*
*für jede Person auf Privatwegen, die nach Breite und Oberflächenbeschaffenheit für ein Befahren geeignet sind, ohne daß Störungen anderer oder nachhaltige Schäden an den Wegen zu befürchten sind; ein Anspruch auf Öffnung zulässiger Schranken besteht nicht.*
*Gilt wie gesagt nicht für den NP!*


----------



## Kohlenkind (5. Juni 2015)

Wir haben den Heinzelmann einfach ignoriert und uns über den Holytrail gefreut


----------



## Germox (7. Juni 2015)

Heute den Wurmbergstieg runtergefahren. Hat echt Laune gemacht.  So langsam komm ich zurecht mit dem Enduro und lass auch die Finger von der Bremse und vertrau da mehr auf mein 160mm Federweg


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juni 2015)

Der steht bei uns auch mal wieder auf dem Programm. Was bist du noch gefahren?


----------



## Germox (8. Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung.  Waren nicht überall Schilder zu finden oder ich hab sie übersehen.  War ne Tour von 63km und da war schon einiges dabei.  Kenn mich im Harz leider nicht so aus und bin frei nach Schnauze drauflos.
Der Wurmbergstieg hat aber am meisten Spass gemacht. Gestartet bin ich von Ilsenburg, über den Brocken, nach Schierke, Braunlage und zurück nach Ilsenburg.  Gesperrte Trails hab ich natürlich nicht befahren.

Edit: der Trail zur Sandbrinkstrasse ist mir da noch eingefallen.  Wenn der so heisst  Der war auch cool.
An der Zeterklippe war auch noch nen verblockter Trail mit ner kurzen aber spassigen Abfahrt.


----------



## LTD27 (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich heiße Jan und komme aus dem hohen Norden. Besser gesagt aus der nähe von Lübeck.
Nun habe ich von dem Zeitraum vom 16.06-26-06 Urlaub und würde gerne für ein paar Tage im Harz MTB fahren.

Ich habe so einen ähnlichen Text schon mal hier im Forum geschrieben unter die Rubrik Reisen glaube ich.
Leider kam dort noch keine Resonanz.

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach gesagt. Ich suche entweder Leute die vielleicht von hier oben mit mir dort runter fahren? Oder gut wäre auch wenn hier Leute im Forum wären die aus der Region selber kommen?

Ich würde mein Bike auch alleine in Mein Auto schmeißen und dort runter fahren um neue Bekanntschaften zu schließen. Über eine Günstige Unterkunft wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (13. Juni 2015)

Hi Jan,

willkommen.
Günstige Unterkunft direkt an den Trails: www.harzpension-mann.de
Ansonsten schau immer hier rein oder poste selbst, wenn du mal fahren möchtest. Auch gut: melde dich bei der IG Harz an (Signatur), dort im internen Forum verabreden wir uns oft.
Was fährst du denn so?


----------



## LTD27 (13. Juni 2015)

[email protected] Hasifisch

Ich bin momentan etwas Enttäuscht wie schwer es ist Kontakt zu andere MTB Fahrer hier oben auf zu nehmen.
Wir haben zwar jetzt hier eine Whats app Gruppe gestartet wo grade mal vier Leute vielleicht drin sind.

Aber es zeigt keiner von denn Jungs mal richtiges vernünftiges Interesse zu fahren. Eher wird rum gemosert an allen Ecken und Kanten.
Ne heute ist es Bewölkt. Ne heute steht die Sonne nicht grade......... morgen soll es ein Unwetter geben 

Was sind das den für MTB Fahrer bitte?! So was ist echt anstrengend. Mann kann doch mal ne klare Ansage machen 

Bist du denn ein Guide? ich selber bevorzuge oder Interessiere mich für gute singletrails Touren. Gerne würde ich auch mal in einem Bike Park fahren. War zuletzt im April im Harz gewesen allerdings ohne Rad. War dann mal am St. Andreas Berg das hat mir schon ganz gut gefallen.

Ich bin eigentlich für alles zu haben und versuche auch spontan zu sein. Ne Brocken Tour würde mir auch gefallen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Germox (13. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand Lust auf Braunlage, morgen Vormittag ?
Will ne Runde im Bikepark drehen. 
Gegen 9.15uhr würde ich vor Ort sein.


----------



## LTD27 (13. Juni 2015)

Ich wäre sofort dabei  Leider sind es 300km für mich


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. Juni 2015)

Ja, eine Handvoll Hallenser. Aber wir fallen frühestens 11.30 Uhr ein.


----------



## Plumpssack (15. Juni 2015)

@LTD27 Wie Hasifisch schon geschrieben hat: melde dich im IG-Harz Forum an. Da hab ich vorgestern als ich spontan Lust hatte ne Runde Rad zu fahren kurz reingeguckt und es hat sich eine sehr nette Sonntagsrunde ergeben.
Wobei das vielleicht doch eher die Falsche Ecke ist, wenn der Harz für dich 300km entfernt ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezilaiceps (15. Juni 2015)

@Plumpssack



LTD27 schrieb:


> Nun habe ich von dem Zeitraum vom 16.06-26-06 Urlaub und würde gerne für ein paar Tage im Harz MTB fahren.



Sportsfreund LTD27 möchte während seines Urlaubs im Harz eine Tour mit uns fahren. Das nächste WE ist jedoch TT im Harz und noch einige andere Termine stehen auf der Agenda. Ob da noch jemand Zeit für eine Tour hat, glaub ich eher nicht. Bei den Bikeparks in BRL und St. Andreasberg würd' ich vorher mal in Netz nach sehen, ob es durch die Veranstaltung zu Einschränkungen für die allg. Nutzung kommt.


----------



## Teuto Biker (16. Juni 2015)

hallo biker im harz,,
hat jemand von euch lust eine gruppe von ca. 7 old school bikern über die anspruchvollsten endurotrails des harzes zu führen ??????????
wir haben zwar gps ,,aber es geht eben nichts über einen local..
im anschluss gibt es bier und bratwurst..
termin wäre der 11.07...
info gerne auch per pn...


----------



## Germox (19. Juni 2015)

Hey Teuto, weiss nicht ob du als PN evtl. schon Antwort bekommen hast. Aber guck mal bei "Touren Harz"
Der Tino macht das wirklich gut und hat jetzt auch ne Enduro Tour im Program.
Ist ne Tagestour ,aber ob das zu dem  von dir genannten Termin klappt, weiss ich nicht.  Aber gucks dir mal an

http://www.touren-harz.de/mtb-touren/tages-touren/endurotour

Hab die Tour selbst noch nicht mitgemacht und will jetzt auch keine Werbung machen,aber dachte nur dass,das vielleicht interessant für euch ist.

Schreib oder ruf Tino mal an,vielleicht kann der zu genau der Zeit ne Tour für euch organisieren. 

http://www.touren-harz.de/impressum


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Juni 2015)

vielen dank germox,,,
guter tip....nur meine persönliche auffassung vom biken ist anders..ich bezahle niemanden ((außer mit bier und bratwurst ))) dafür das er mir seine hometrails zeigt....entweder er hat bock drauf,,,oder er läßt es..wir haben hier bei uns ein ,,mit sicherheit gutes mtb-revier,,jeder kann gerne kommen und wir werden ihr/ihm einen geilen mtb tag bescheren...aus bock drauf..nicht für kohle..
..................kaufen kann man alles..............ich spreche hier nur für mich....


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juni 2015)

Da geht schon was...der 11.07. ist nur noch so lang hin, da kann ich noch nicht genau planen...


----------



## Teuto Biker (19. Juni 2015)

das wird schon ...an diesem wochenende startet einer von unseren kandidaten bei der trail trophy...evtl. können wir die strecke ja am 11.  nach fahren ...


----------



## jaamaa (19. Juni 2015)

Haha... 
Wenn er bei der TT die Stages auf Zeit runterballert, hat er bestimmt besseres zu tun als sich zu merken wo's lang geht. ..  und die Schilder sind dann auch nicht mehr da


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Juni 2015)

Der pfiffige Mauntnbeiker von heute hat bestimmt ein GPS-Gerät am Lenkrad oder in der Hosentasche zum Aufzeichen der Strecke. Und falls er so schnell fährt wie ich kann er sich eh in Ruhe die Strecke merken.


----------



## jaamaa (19. Juni 2015)

Naja, das geht ja bei dieser TT auch ohne GPS... ist ja überwiegend in den beiden Parks. Da finde ich immer auch so runter


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. Juni 2015)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Der pfiffige Mauntnbeiker von heute hat bestimmt ein GPS-Gerät am Lenkrad oder in der Hosentasche zum Aufzeichen der Strecke. Und falls er so schnell fährt wie ich kann er sich eh in Ruhe die Strecke merken.


Im Harz steht ein Störsender...nix mit GPS  -Geheimhaltung-
...es zeichnet zwar auf, aber wenn man den Track nachfährt ist man im Mansfelder Land.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Juni 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Im Harz steht ein Störsender...nix mit GPS  -Geheimhaltung-
> ...es zeichnet zwar auf, aber wenn man den Track nachfährt ist man im Mansfelder Land.



Ach so, deswegen sind da neuerdings immer so viel unterwegs !


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juni 2015)

Sowas heißt neudeutsch own goal...


----------



## LTD27 (19. Juni 2015)

Hi hier LTD noch mal. Ich fahre jetzt kommenden Montag mit einem Kumpel bis einschließlich Mittwoch Abend zum St. Andreasberg. Ersten Tag wollten wir Bikepark machen. Und am zweiten Tag so sind meine Vorstellungen! Wollte ich gerne eine Tagestour vom St. Andreasberg zum Brocken hoch machen. Ich kenn mich Leider nicht so aus um dort einen guten Trail hin zu fahren.

Könnte mir einer vielleicht eine gute Streck vorschlagen? Bzw sind dort gute MTB Wege ausgeschildert? Oder vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust sich uns anzuschließen?

Was haltet ihr davon von dem Radau Wasserfall eine Tour entlang der Eckertalsperre hoch zum Brocken zu fahren?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Juni 2015)

Wasserfall ist nett aber recht kurz und muss auf jedenfall mit anderen Trails verbunden werden. Von auf den Brocken fahren halte ich gar nichts, weil Asphalt/Steinplatten.

Ich kann dir empfehlen bei gpsies.com in Hasifischs Profil zu stöbern, der heißt da genauso wie hier


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juni 2015)

Unter der Woche wird bei mir mit Touren im Hochharz nix...da gibts nur spontane kurze Runden um die Heimatbasis...


----------



## LTD27 (19. Juni 2015)

Naja das bringt mich jetzt nicht weiter. Fakt ist wir fahren. Aber einfach wäre doch wenn du mir vielleicht 1-2 Tagestouren vorschlagen könntes? die man von dem und dem Ort abfahren könnte?


----------



## WhatTheHell (19. Juni 2015)

Moin,

wir planen ein Wochenende im Harz (wenn es gut läuft kann sowas durchaus öfter stattfinden). Nachdem ich die Routen von der Volksbank Arena überflogen habe muss ich sagen, Strecken für alle Schwirigkeitsgrade gibt es ja ohne Ende 
Was mir noch fehlt, sind  Tipps für die Übernachtungen. Ein wenig schnuppern hier im Thread hat zwar das Eine oder Andere ergeben, aber die Tipps sind doch schon älter. 
Ich suche an sich ein gutes (wenn möglich, preiswertes) Hotel möglichst mit Frühstück und WLAN. Alternativ gute Adressen für Pensionen oder Ferienwohnungen. Gerade die Unterkunft muss passen, das kann einem sonst den ganzen Urlaub versauen 

Vielleicht kann ja jemand der die Gegend gut kennt den einen oder anderen Tipp zum Thema Übernachtung abgeben. Gern auch welcher Ort sich als Startpunkt gut eignet.

Dank & Gruß


----------



## LTD27 (19. Juni 2015)

Moin. Wir fahren jetzt kommenden Montag und haben eine Pension/Ferienwohnung bei Harz-Travel.de gebucht. 2 Übernachtungen mit Entreinigung zusammen 80€ allerdings Selbstverpflegung. Aber wir Grillen eh immer macht mehr fun


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Juni 2015)

Die Strecken der Volksbankarena unterscheiden sich nur in Länge und Höhenmetern, kaum nach technischen Schwierigkeiten.
Zu Tipps zum Übernachten müsst eman schon grob wissen wo es denn sen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Germox (19. Juni 2015)

Finds auch doof, dass die Volksbankarena Touren, teilweise falsch ausgeschildert sind.  Es geht dann oft die spassigen Trails Berg auf und Forstautoban Berg ab. Manchmal steht man auch an Wegkreuzungen und weiss nicht weiter, weil irgend son Spassvogel die Schilder verdreht oder geklaut hat.  
Haben mehrere Schilder gefunden, die einfach in Richtung Boden, statts nach rechts und links gezeigt haben.


----------



## LTD27 (20. Juni 2015)

Germox schrieb:


> Finds auch doof, dass die Volksbankarena Touren, teilweise falsch ausgeschildert sind.  Es geht dann oft die spassigen Trails Berg auf und Forstautoban Berg ab. Manchmal steht man auch an Wegkreuzungen und weiss nicht weiter, weil irgend son Spassvogel die Schilder verdreht oder geklaut hat.
> Haben mehrere Schilder gefunden, die einfach in Richtung Boden, statts nach rechts und links gezeigt haben.



@ Germox was ist mit dir mit fahren?


----------



## Germox (20. Juni 2015)

LTD27 schrieb:


> @ Germox was ist mit dir mit fahren?



Würd mich eurer Runde gern anschliessen. Aber bin als Guide nicht zu gebrauchen, da ich mein erstes Enduro gerademal seit Anfang des Jahres hab und den Harz gerade selbst für mich erkunde.
Ich denke der "Hasifisch" oder "Carlo" sind da mehr im Bilde und können euch die richtig guten Trails zeigen!


----------



## WhatTheHell (20. Juni 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Zu Tipps zum Übernachten müsst eman schon grob wissen wo es denn sen soll...



Für den Anfang hätte ich jetzt mal gesagt im Norden Werningerode/Ilsenburg und im Süden die Ecke um Thale/Braunlage oder Bad Lauterberg.
Wir haben auf jeden Fall die Möglichkiet die Räder auch zu transportieren. Netter wäre es natürlich wenn man vom Hotel schon losfahren kann und nicht erst eine Stunde mit dem Auto fahren muss um zu starten.
Wie gesagt, der Plan ist, den Harz als MTB (Anfänger) Nutzer erst mal kennenzulernen. Voraussetzung ist mMn ein gutes Hotel o.ä.
Ich hoffe mit den Infos läst sich schon mehr anfangen


----------



## gunznoc (20. Juni 2015)

LTD27 schrieb:


> Hi hier LTD noch mal. Ich fahre jetzt kommenden Montag mit einem Kumpel bis einschließlich Mittwoch Abend zum St. Andreasberg. Ersten Tag wollten wir Bikepark machen. Und am zweiten Tag so sind meine Vorstellungen! Wollte ich gerne eine Tagestour vom St. Andreasberg zum Brocken hoch machen. Ich kenn mich Leider nicht so aus um dort einen guten Trail hin zu fahren.
> 
> Könnte mir einer vielleicht eine gute Streck vorschlagen? Bzw sind dort gute MTB Wege ausgeschildert? Oder vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust sich uns anzuschließen?
> 
> ...


Moin,

ich bin mir recht sicher, dass der MSB X Trail nur am Wochenende und Mittwochs aufhat. 
Guck mal auf deren Homepage nach. 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## jaamaa (20. Juni 2015)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin mir recht sicher, dass der MSB X Trail nur am Wochenende und Mittwochs aufhat.
> Guck mal auf deren Homepage nach.
> ...


Nein, das stimmt nicht! 

+++   Bikepark täglich von 9:00 - 17:00 Uhr geöffnet - bei allen Witterungen!   +++
... und noch Mittwoch von 17.00 - 20.00  als AfterWorkBiken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juni 2015)

WhatTheHell schrieb:


> Für den Anfang hätte ich jetzt mal gesagt im Norden Werningerode/Ilsenburg und im Süden die Ecke um Thale/Braunlage oder Bad Lauterberg...


 
Was ich kenne und empfehlen kann und was in Trailnähe liegt:
Harzpension Mann in WR, Auffahrt nach Drei Annen nur 30 min, Trails bei Wunsch bis dorthin zurück.
Clausthal: Bike Hotel Untermühle, spezialisiert und der Besitzer auch in der IG Harz aktiv. Wenn ihr in WR übernachtet, meldet euch mal hier, vielleicht ergibt sich was zusamemn.


----------



## LTD27 (20. Juni 2015)

Hi ich noch mal  Gibt es denn keinen Guide der sich Kommende Woche Di oder Mittwoch uns zur Verfügung stellen könnte?


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Juni 2015)

Also - es ist nun mal in der Woche und die meisten hier arbeiten... 
Wir machen selbst oft am WE Touren, auf die wir gern Leute mitnehmen. In der Woche musst du dann doch auf einen beruflichen Guide zurückgreifen - das ist aber seeehr kurzfristig jetzt.
Für Google:
Trailtech
Touren Harz Ilsenburg


----------



## WhatTheHell (20. Juni 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Was ich kenne und empfehlen kann und was in Trailnähe liegt:
> Harzpension Mann in WR, Auffahrt nach Drei Annen nur 30 min, Trails bei Wunsch bis dorthin zurück.
> Clausthal: Bike Hotel Untermühle, spezialisiert und der Besitzer auch in der IG Harz aktiv. Wenn ihr in WR übernachtet, meldet euch mal hier, vielleicht ergibt sich was zusamemn.



Vielen Dank dafür. Damit können wir sicher erst mal starten ...


----------



## gunznoc (21. Juni 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht!
> 
> +++   Bikepark täglich von 9:00 - 17:00 Uhr geöffnet - bei allen Witterungen!   +++
> ... und noch Mittwoch von 17.00 - 20.00  als AfterWorkBiken


Alles klar. Danke für die Richtigstellung 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## weisi (23. Juni 2015)

Hm, ich weiß gerade gar nicht, wohin am besten mit der Frage, darum versuche ich es erstmal hier.

Ich plane im Laufe des Sommers eine kleine Mehrtagestour Richtung Harz. Die erste Etappe soll mich von zu Hause (Helmstedt) über den Brocken nach Wernigerode führen. Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach fahrbaren Strecken von Ilsenburg hinauf zum Brocken. Bislang habe ich nur den Heinrich-Heine-Weg gefunden, der aber wohl eher für Wanderer geeignet ist. Hat jemand Tipps für mich, vielleicht am besten mit GPS-Daten? Das wäre super.


----------



## ernmar (23. Juni 2015)

Parallel zum Heinrich Heine Weg führt eine Forststraße durch das Ilsetal. Diese kan man schön ruhig hoch Richtung Brocken treten. Weiter oben musst du dir nur überlegen, ob die den Plattenweg (recht steil) hoch möchtest oder lieber über den Gelben Brink und der Teerstraße zum Brocken.


----------



## neonel (23. Juni 2015)

Ja, das Ilsetal hoch, an der Bremer Hütte vorbei noch ca. 1km und dann rechts um den Kellbeek hoch Richtung Stempelsbuche, dann quasi den Heineweg bzw. dort auch als Herrmannstraße bezeichnet weiter bis zum Plattenweg, den dann hoch - lässt sich mit etwas Kondition fahren. Bin ich auch schonmal komplett auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt hoch.
Den Heineweg selbst ab Bremer Hütte bis Herrmannstraße hoch stell ich mir mit etwas Gepäck zu schwierig vor, das wäre nur was für Trial-Trailerer oder Bike-Träger.
Nach GPS-Daten kann ich mal die Woche abends schauen.
Runter nach WR fielen mir auch ein paar Varianten ein. Ich kenne deine Vorlieben nicht, lieber zügiger oder technischer?


----------



## Marquez93 (23. Juni 2015)

runter vom Brocken Richtung WR würde mich auch mal interessieren...für mich eh  er die technische Variante 
was kennt ihr da so? Mir fällt jetzt nur Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg und unten dann kleine Renne...ist das alles noch gut fahrbar?

grüße


----------



## weisi (23. Juni 2015)

Na was den Weg nach oben angeht, liest sich das doch schon mal sehr gut. Über GPS-Daten würde ich mich trotzdem freuen, einfach zur Sicherheit. 

Was die Strecke nach WR angeht, habe ich mir noch gar nicht soviel Gedanken gemacht, das würde ich, glaub ich, auch eher situativ entscheiden, je nachdem, wie ich nach den 70km noch Bock habe. Am liebsten mag ich es aber eher flowig zügig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neonel (23. Juni 2015)

ok, runter nach WR flowig zügig wäre als Speedvariante das erste Stück die Brockenstraße runter bis Brockenbett, dann den Glashüttenweg komplett und an dessen Ende über die Ellbogenchausee und das Thumkuhlental ins obere Hasserode. Ungefähr ab Lossendenkmal geht links noch ein Weg parallel zur Straße. Wenn kein Wild im Weg steht geht das alles in unter 30min ;-)
Oder am Ende des Glashüttenweges über Eschwege zum Forsthaus Hanneckbruch, am Ghs. Steinerne Renne vorbei und die Bielsteinchaussee (schön kurvig) runter. Sind dann keine Single-Trails. Kannst aber am Glashüttenweg etwa am Erdbeerkopf einen Trail zur Spinne nehmen und am Eschwege einen Abzweig vorbei am Ottofelsen, dann den Kohlstieg und weiter mit speed den Hippelhangweg runter. Ab Bf. St. Renne dann am alten Mühlgraben weiter. Ach das gibt einfach sehr viele Möglichkeiten die Spaß machen.


----------



## weisi (24. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich denn nur noch wüsste, wie die Wege so hießen, die wir letztes Jahr runtergefahren sind.... Das müsste aber glatt die erste von dir beschriebene Variante gewesen sein.


----------



## Germox (24. Juni 2015)

weisi schrieb:


> Hm, ich weiß gerade gar nicht, wohin am besten mit der Frage, darum versuche ich es erstmal hier.
> 
> Ich plane im Laufe des Sommers eine kleine Mehrtagestour Richtung Harz. Die erste Etappe soll mich von zu Hause (Helmstedt) über den Brocken nach Wernigerode führen. Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach fahrbaren Strecken von Ilsenburg hinauf zum Brocken. Bislang habe ich nur den Heinrich-Heine-Weg gefunden, der aber wohl eher für Wanderer geeignet ist. Hat jemand Tipps für mich, vielleicht am besten mit GPS-Daten? Das wäre super.



Da ich gleich bei dir um die Ecke wohne, währe ich dabei!  
Willst du direkt von HE los, oder erst in Ilsenburg starten? 
Bin schon des öffteren von Ilsenburg den Brocken hoch und denke, nen guten Schnitt aus Forstautoban, Trails und leider auch auf dem letzten 
Paar Metern (Asphalt-Brockenstrasse) gefunden zu haben. 
Berg ab gehts dann immer frei nach Schnauze.  
Was fährst du denn für nen Rad? 
Hardtail, Tourenfully,Enduro?

Gruss


----------



## weisi (25. Juni 2015)

Welch unerwartetes Angebot. 

Ich will direkt in HE starten und dann über Ilsenburg auf den Brocken. Das ist wohl die kürzeste Variante mit ~70km. Wird dann halt viel Straße dabei sein, wobei ich versuche, dort, wo es geht, Straßen zu vermeiden. Ich plane das ganze aber auch ganz entspannt, soll ja Spaß machen.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie flexibel du frei nehmen kannst. Bei mir auf Arbeit kann ich das zum Glück recht spontan entscheiden. Mein Plan ist es, das ganze auf drei Tage aufzuteilen, einen Tag hin, einen Tag durch den Harz und den dritten wieder zurück. Das ganze am liebsten unter der Woche, wo nicht soooo viele Wanderer unterwegs sein sollten.

Selbst unterwegs bin ich mit nem Hardtail, was anderes braucht man in der Gegend um HE auch nicht.


----------



## Germox (25. Juni 2015)

Ok.... Dann würd ich auch mit dem Hardtail fahren.  ich guck mal wie ich Frei kriege und meld mich bei dir. Alles weitere machen wir über PN ab.

Gruss


----------



## chainsuck74 (1. Juli 2015)

Moin, verehrte Gemeinde ;
ich habe geplant mich am kommenden Samstag das erste Mal dieses Jahr-noch dazu mit nagelneuen Bike- auf eine kleine Bike-Tour  zu begeben.Da es hier in Bremerhaven eher langweilig ist, wollte ich Samstag morgen nach Dienstschluss mit dem Auto in den Harz knistern... 
Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mich auf eine schicke Allmountain/Endurotour mitzunehmen? Kenn mich halt nicht wirklich gut aus bei Euch. Die Letzten Harzbesuche liegen lange zurück und gingen überwiegend durch den Westharz. Allerdings bin ich auf einer Rundtour mal durch Thale und Hasselfelde gekommen, sehr schöne Ecke! 
Ich wäre am Samstag ca. 10:30/11:00 Uhr im Harz und muss am Sonntag um 19Uhr wieder zum Dienst...
Würde mich echt freuen, wenn mich jemand ins Schlepptau nimmt! 
Sonnige Grüße aus Bremerhaven


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juli 2015)

Könnte dir ja Sonntagvormittag anbieten - wenn ich denn jetzt schon wüsste, ob ich nicht doch in einen Bikepark fahre...


----------



## chainsuck74 (1. Juli 2015)

Übern Bikepark hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, allein schon, um das Fahrwerk einzustellen. Aber fürn Bikepark brauche ich natürlich eigentlich keinen Guide..kannst Dich ja melden...Sonntag morgen wollte ich sonst RICHTIG früh starten, von wonach immer. Muss ja auch gegen ca. 15Uhr  den Rückweg antreten..


----------



## Germox (4. Juli 2015)

Na bei dem wetter zur zeit musst du aber echt früh los.  Ich wollte Sonntag eigentlich auch in den harz aber das ist mir zu warm zum biken!
Habs auf Montag Früh/Vormittag verschoben, da die Temp. bedeutend besser aussehen
Evtl.  jemand Bock und Zeit, mit mir vom Torfhaus aus, den Magdeburger Weg und Märchenweg zu fahren? 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juli 2015)

Wenn man im Harz ist, sind die Temperaturen eigentlich auch bei großer Hitze sonst ganz okay, vor allem im Wald.
Aber morgen ist trotzdem Bikepark angesagt...


----------



## Germox (4. Juli 2015)

Hast du zeit am Montag oder bist du arbeiten?


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juli 2015)

Ich könnt eventuell Montag eine kleine Runde drehen. Aber erst ab ca. 10 Uhr und dann max. 3 Stunden.
Kann ich aber auch nch nicht genau sagen...


----------



## Germox (4. Juli 2015)

Ich hab Urlaub und würde mich Zeitlich, da ganz an dich halten und 3h ist schonmal ne Ansage! 
Also falls du Bock hast. ..drehen wir ne Runde.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Juli 2015)

Falls jemand Lust auf eine Rentnerrunde hat (irgendwie scheint ja morgen für die meisten Bikeparktag zu sein): wir werden morgen gegen 11 Uhr an der FH in Wernigerode loseiern um ein paar übliche Verdächtige abzuklappern.


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Juli 2015)

Germox schrieb:


> Ich hab Urlaub und würde mich Zeitlich, da ganz an dich halten und 3h ist schonmal ne Ansage!
> Also falls du Bock hast. ..drehen wir ne Runde.


 
Muss dir leider für morgen absagen. Unser Kleiner muss mal zum Arzt, da muss ich dann auch vormittags arbeiten.



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Falls jemand Lust auf eine Rentnerrunde hat (irgendwie scheint ja morgen für die meisten Bikeparktag zu sein): wir werden morgen gegen 11 Uhr an der FH in Wernigerode loseiern um ein paar übliche Verdächtige abzuklappern.


 
Ist Carlo Extrem-Frührentner?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Germox (5. Juli 2015)

Kein Problem.  Dann halt nächstes mal .
Werd dann trotzdem los.  Hoffe nur das die Trails auch befahrbar sind....... Hier Ist nämlich gerade Weltuntergang angesagt


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juli 2015)

Heute werden einige Wege komplett verändert aussehen.


----------



## kalihalde (6. Juli 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Heute werden einige Wege komplett verändert aussehen.


Das Mittagsgewitter gestern hat auf den von uns gefahrenen Wegen noch keine sehr großen Veränderungen gebracht, bis auf die "Hagelkörnerpfützen". Ich denke, dass Gewitter ab ca. 19.30 Uhr war heftiger.


Einen schönen Wochenstart wünscht
kalihalde

P.S. Wir sind trocken geblieben, was den Regen angeht, aber "ausgelaufen" aufgrund der Hitze


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Juli 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ist Carlo Extrem-Frührentner?!



Er war ja mehr als Betreuer gedacht.

Ansonsten war die Tour gestern ein Hammer, berghoch sowieso: sauwarm und später sauschwühl. Bergab ein großer Spaß, auch Dank des Fleißes der Eingeborenen, allerbesten Dank an dieser Stelle! Allerdings machte sich auf einem steilen Stieg trotz Trockenheit die Wärme bemerkbar: so fertig war ich da noch nie! Dank meiner überaus genialen Tourenplanung sind wir haarscharf an zwei Weltuntergängen vorbeigeschrammt. In Nachbartälern muss es ordentlich runtergekommen sein, in der Nähe des Fsth. Plessenburg lagen Hagelkörner (>Erbsen) in Kuhlen und Pfützen bis zu 15 cm hoch und von manchen Bäumen hat es Blatter einfach nur runtergehagelt. Und kaum waren die Räder im Auto verstaut, ging es auch in Wernigerode richtig los. So war auch die Rückfahrt sehr beeindruckend.
Also richtig Schwein gehabt und gut, daß wir uns nicht für den Bikepark entschieden haben.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Juli 2015)

Hut ab vorm Kameramann: alles mit kaputter Federgabel gefahren. Mich hätte es nervös gemacht.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juli 2015)

Als wir gestern in SchuBe in unseren Rüstungen standen (nur standen!) und quasi auseinanderflossen, haben wir uns darüber unterhalten, wie ***** man sein müsse, heute eine Tour zu fahren... 
Erbsengroß geht noch, bei den Schwiegereltern kamen etwas zu kleine Tischtennisbälle herunter. In SchuBe sind wir trocken los, in Oker sind wir im Prinzip unter Wasser gefahren.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Juli 2015)

Wenn man schon im Stehen schwitzt, kann man auch gleich fahren .... .
Naja, so richtig wussten wir vor der Tour auch nicht, ob das 'ne gute Idee ist.


----------



## reizhusten (6. Juli 2015)

@kalihalde: wo befindet sich der Trail im dritten Video von dir? Würde mich sehr interessieren. Gern per PN.


----------



## __U3__ (6. Juli 2015)

Nicht nur der Dritte, auch der Erste sieht sehr schick aus!
Vor allem könnte man den auch mit Freundin fahren, die beim zweiten Trail sicher streiken würde haha

Und Hut ab Kalihalde, es liegt eben doch am Fahrer und nicht am Bike....


Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## Grins3katze (6. Juli 2015)

auf request gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juli 2015)

Kannst du bitte sofort beide Bezeichnungen löschen und irgendwen per PN fragen?


----------



## Germox (6. Juli 2015)

So.... wieder zu hause.  War sau geil heute im Harz. 
Am Ende waren es dann doch knapp 50km.
Schade das du nicht mit konntest @Hasifisch


----------



## Marquez93 (7. Juli 2015)

@kalihalde: Welche Wege/Stiege sind das auf deinen 3 Videos?
sehen wirklich sehr interessant aus


----------



## kalihalde (7. Juli 2015)

Marquez93 schrieb:


> @kalihalde: Welche Wege/Stiege sind das auf deinen 3 Videos?
> sehen wirklich sehr interessant aus



Du hast Post.


----------



## Germox (7. Juli 2015)

Moin.... Hätte auch gern Post 
Besonders der Trail vom dritten Video Interessiert mich.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juli 2015)

Grins3katze schrieb:


> auf request gelöscht


 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juli 2015)

Der Trail im dritten Video ist sehr fein gebaut - danke!

Erstaunlich nur, wieviele Leute den bergauf benutzen  . Uns kamen gestern eine grosse Wandergruppe und zwei schiebende Freizeitradler entgegen. Scheint ähnlich beliebt bergauf zu sein als Abkürzung wie der H-Stieg.


----------



## fliege1 (12. Juli 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Erstaunlich nur, wieviele Leute den bergauf benutzen  . Uns kamen gestern eine grosse Wandergruppe und zwei schiebende Freizeitradler entgegen. Scheint ähnlich beliebt bergauf zu sein als Abkürzung wie der H-Stieg.



Der hochgeheime Trail war schon lange bevor das MTB erfunden wurde, ein normaler Wanderweg.


----------



## Optimizer (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo!
Ich bin dienstlich nächste Woche in Goslar und suche für den Feierabend (dienstags oder mittwochs) eine Gruppe, bei der icb vielleicht mitfahren kann oder einfach ein paar Tipps, welche Trails ich im Nordharz fahren kann (gerne per pn).

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpacca (20. Juli 2015)

Moinsen, ich bin ab kommendem Montag in Schierke zelten. Meine Gefährten hängen lieber im Seil. Wer ergo Bock hat Mo-Mi ein paar Touren zu drehen, wäre mir eine Ehre. Ein paar Sachen grob um Wernigerode rum haben mir Einheimische bei 'geführten Touren' dankenswerterweise schon mal gezeigt. Aber ich lerne auch gern was Neues kennen.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juli 2015)

Dienstag oder Mittwoch Vormittag geht bei mir bestimmt mal was.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Juli 2015)

passt mir z.Z. auch dann sieht man sich mal im richtigen Leben.


----------



## Optimizer (21. Juli 2015)

Für heute Nachmittag/Abend hab ich schonmal Anhang gefunden. Jetzt bräuchte ich für den morgigen Feierabend noch ein paar Tipps. Ich würde gerne mal südlich vom Brocken was fahren...


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juli 2015)

Südlich vom Brocken liegt Schierke. In die andere Richtung gibt es wunderbare Rumpeltrails an den Schnarcher- und Mäuseklippen, du kannst aber auch Richtung Wurmberg hoch und den Wurmbergstieg Richtung Schierke nehmen. Oder du suchst dir was Richtung Elend (Elendstal). Weiter nach Süden wird es in der Ecke ein wenig dünner mit Trails und meinem Wissen darüber...


----------



## Alpacca (22. Juli 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Dienstag oder Mittwoch Vormittag geht bei mir bestimmt mal was.


Freut mich zu hören, ich kann ja dann auch weiterrollen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (22. Juli 2015)

Kann von den lokalen Wetterfröschen mal jemand eine Prognose für heute Nachmittag / Abend abgeben? Wir sind so unentschlossen...


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Juli 2015)

Ganz schwierig. Es quillt zwar ordentlich und wird bestimmt mal was geben, aber wann...
Für mich wäre es halt warm genug, um "Egal" zu sagen, aber für Anreisende ist halt komplizierter.


----------



## verano (22. Juli 2015)

Wir sind in MD geblieben und haben eine Runde Techniktraining durch die Stadt gedreht. Ergebnis: Man kann mit Mountainbikes auf der 4X Bahn fahren... sieht dabei aber irgendwie albern aus. 
Ich hoffe das Wetter ist im Harz wenigstens ein bisschen schlecht (sorry).


----------



## Optimizer (22. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mich heut mittag über Achtermannhöhe und Wurmberg gequält. Wollte noch rüber zum Brocken, hab aber wegen einem zuziehenden Himmel den Heimweg angetreten. Aber geregnet hat es dann trotzdem nicht....


----------



## verano (22. Juli 2015)

:/


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2015)

Ähhh....alles trocken heute...gestern...


----------



## Akira (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo, kann mir jemand eine schöne Tour empfehlen. Komme aus MD und würde wohl in Wernigerode starten mit dem Zwischenziel Brockenspitze. Da ich mit meinen 14kg Enduro unterwegs bin würde ich bergauf langsam strampeln und bergab würde ich mich über schöne Trails freuen. Gesamtstrecke ca. 40km

Tag der Tour 01.08. Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, sagt einfach bescheid.

GPS Daten nehme ich natürlich auch gerne an.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juli 2015)

Bahnhof Renne - Bahnparallelweg - 3Annen - Glashüttenweg - Brockenstrasse. Kannst du natürlich nach Belieben und gewünschter Steilheit auch abkürzen (Hippelhangweg usw.).

Runter dann H......, wieder rauf H...... tragen, rüber zum  B......, dann entweder zur Plessenburg rüberrollen und Holy, und von dort zurück zum Wanderparkplatz Renne - oder über Ottofels-Gebohrter Stein-Einstieg Renne-Gasthaus-Kleine Renne zurück. Oder noch den Trail aus dem 3.Video vorher mitnehmen oder alles drei.
Je nachdem wieviele Höhenmeter Forstautobahn bergauf man erträgt.
OSM hilft. Google hilft. gps-tour.info oder gpsies auch.

PS: es hilft, die Brockenbahn bis Schierke zu benutzen - die 7 € oder so lohnen sich (HSB Fahrplan /Preis online). Ganz rauf ist zu teuer!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Juli 2015)

Besser Hippelhangweg, BPW soll nach Forstarbeiten wüst aussehen.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juli 2015)

Erst Recht ein Argument für die Bahn. War aber letztes WE noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2015)

Bahnparrelweg ist in der Form umgestaltet, das es jetzt die BP-Autobahn ist. Also durchaus gut zu fahren, aber komplett seines Charmes beraubt...
40km inkl. Brocken lassen kaum Spiel für schöne Trails.


----------



## Akira (23. Juli 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bahnhof Renne - Bahnparallelweg - 3Annen - Glashüttenweg - Brockenstrasse. Kannst du natürlich nach Belieben und gewünschter Steilheit auch abkürzen (Hippelhangweg usw.).
> 
> Runter dann H......, wieder rauf H...... tragen, rüber zum  B......, dann entweder zur Plessenburg rüberrollen und Holy, und von dort zurück zum Wanderparkplatz Renne - oder über Ottofels-Gebohrter Stein-Einstieg Renne-Gasthaus-Kleine Renne zurück. Oder noch den Trail aus dem 3.Video vorher mitnehmen oder alles drei.
> Je nachdem wieviele Höhenmeter Forstautobahn bergauf man erträgt.
> ...


Sry ich verstehe echt nur Bahnhof. Klar das ihr nicht alle Wege verraten wollt, aber dann schreib mir doch ne PN. Woher soll ein "Nichtharzer" wissen was H... bzw. B... ist.


----------



## Akira (23. Juli 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bahnparrelweg ist in der Form umgestaltet, das es jetzt die BP-Autobahn ist. Also durchaus gut zu fahren, aber komplett seines Charmes beraubt...
> 40km inkl. Brocken lassen kaum Spiel für schöne Trails.



Gibt es keine schöne Abfahrt vom Brocken (Kombination mehrerer Trails)?


----------



## kalihalde (23. Juli 2015)

Unmittelbar vom Brocken runter gibt es nur die Brockenstraße und den alten Plattenweg der Grenzer (Hirtenstieg). In der weiteren Umgebung gibt es aber schon die von @cxfahrer benannten Varianten.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juli 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> Gibt es keine schöne Abfahrt vom Brocken (Kombination mehrerer Trails)?


 
Nicht wenn du es ernsthaft mit ca. 40km durchziehen willst. M.E. geht es mit einer Kombi aus ein paar Trails eher so gegen 50. Wobei für mich die Lösung einfach ist: ich würde den Brocken rauslassen...


----------



## Orangutanklaus (24. Juli 2015)

Moin,
Wir wollen im August mal eine Woche Harz einlegen. 
Dass man den Brocken und den großen Wegen (Magdeburger etc.) jetzt in der Ferinezeit besser meiden sollte, ist klar.
Aber sacht mal wie sieht das denn jetzt im Sommer mit der Wandererdichte um WR aus? 
Beim lezten Mal Harz (ist schon ein paar Jahre her und war Westharz) waren Exemplare von der totterigen Silberlöckchenbande ziemlich stark vertreten.


----------



## battiwr (24. Juli 2015)

In meiner eigenen letzten Vergangenheit kann ich mich nicht an Wanderer bzw"rote socken" im weitesten Sinne erinnern. Auf den trails habe ich auch lange niemanden getroffen und wenn,dann wurde eher gestaunt als gemeckert. Die Hauptroute zum Brocken möchte ich aber ausgrenzen. Bis 20:00 ist es dort hoch frequentiert. Danach ist auch auf dem Plateau kaum noch jemand.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juli 2015)

Also eine Wandererdichte, die ihres Namens würdig ist, gibt es nur auf den ausgepflockten Touristen-Hauptautobahnen. Auch in den Ferien. dann aber dort besonders heftig.


----------



## worrest-t (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe Harzer MTB´ler,

ich komme aus Lüneburg und wollte morgen mit einem Freund in euren Gefilden eine nette Tour drehen. Haben beide Allmountain MTBs und suchen eine schöne, auch gerne anspruchsvollere, Tour zwischen 50-60 Km. Haben ein GPS mit und würden die Tour gerne auf dem Garmin abfahren. Könnte uns jemand eine schöne Tour zukommen lassen? 

Würden uns auch revanchieren und euch in unser schönen Lüneburger Heide paar nette Touren zeigen/dabei begleiten.

Schönen Gruß

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangutanklaus (24. Juli 2015)

Die Info beruhigt. Danke!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (31. Juli 2015)

* Blochhauer*

viele Höhenmeter Forstautobahn dann anders runter, starte gegen 1500 ab blochhauer 4-5h


----------



## Pfingstvogel (9. August 2015)

Hallo an alle MTB-Fahrer im wunderschönen Harz!
Ich plane für kommende Woche von Dienstag bis Donnerstag, also 11.-13.8., einen spontanen Kurzurlaub im Hochharz. Also in der Gegend um Altenau, Braunlage, Ilsenburg etc.
Würde mich gerne Leuten anschliessen, die sich vor Ort gut auskennen. Bin mit PKW da und somit flexibel.
Ich fahre gerne technische Trails, flowige Trails, auch Bikepark. Bin übrigens mit einem leichten Enduro unterwegs. Ich war schon zweimal im Harz und muss sagen, dass ich sehr angetan bin von diesem Revier.
Also würde mich tatsächlich extrem freuen, was von euch zu hören, egal ob Locals oder Urlauber.
In diesem Sinne: Ride on!
Bikergruss aus Witten, Jürgen


----------



## Hasifisch (10. August 2015)

Hi Jürgen,

ich drück dir die Daumen, aber zur Ferienzeit und unter der woche wird es sicher schwer... 
Darfst aber gern hier berichten wie es war!

Grüße,
Garrit


----------



## Pfingstvogel (10. August 2015)

Hi Garrit,

ja Danke! Ggf. berichte ich dann. Bin in anderem Thread fündig geworden, mal sehen ob's was wird...  

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Nothing85 (11. August 2015)

Ich habe Urlaub und plane eine Tour auf den Gipfel zum Sonnenaufgang. Jetzt ist die Frage wo ich lang fahre. Bahnparalleweg soll ja nicht mehr so bombe sein oder eben Darlingerode Richtung Plessenburg? Was wäre besser oder gibt es sonst alternativen aus Richtung Halberstadt???


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (11. August 2015)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Bahnparalleweg soll ja nicht mehr so bombe sein


Mit "Gipfel" meinst du vermutlich den Brocken? BPW bin ich So erst rauf, was soll damit sein?


----------



## Nothing85 (11. August 2015)

Keine Ahnung Garrit hatte dazu mal was geschrieben. Vielleicht hatte ich da auch nur was falsch verstanden. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. August 2015)

Die Aussage von Garrit war glaub ich dass der Bahnparallelweg jetzt mehr ne Bahnparallelautobahn ist...


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. August 2015)

Um das einzuschaetzen war ich vielleicht noch zu verschlafen, kam mir jedenfalls vor wie letztens Jahr. Jedenfalls liegt nix im Weg rum oder so, ideal zum sanften Einrollen nach oben.


----------



## Nothing85 (11. August 2015)

Also Bahnparallelweg bis zur Spinne und dann einfach den Schildern folgen oder???


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Pfingstvogel (12. August 2015)

So, auf Garrits Anregung hin ein kurzer Bericht meiner gestrigen Tour:

Wollte mich einer Gruppe aus "Last minute biking" anschließen, geplanter Start in Altenau war 10:00. Anreise bescherte mir Autobahnsperrung bei Kassel, also kam ich  etwas später an, es war 13:00. So fuhr ich alleine los mit Hilfe meines kleinen Garmins. Zuerst den wunderschönen Trail an der Ockertalsperre entlang ging es anschließend auf Schotter Richtung Torfhaus, es galt Höhe zu gewinnen. Weiter oben das letzte Stück leicht technischer Uphill, hier war jetzt etwas mehr Arbeit und ein wenig Geschick angesagt. Am Torfhaus angekommen ging es direkt zum ersten Highlight: der Märchenweg. Es war auch die erste Trainingseinheit für Fahrtechnik am heutigen Tag. Anschließend dann auf zum Kaiserweg, mit einem schön verblockten Rockgarden, der volle Konzentration erforderte und richtig Bock machte. Im weiteren Verlauf auf diversen weniger verblockten Trailpassagen mit viel Flow wieder zum Torfhaus zurück. Dort Pause. Die war jetzt auch nötig. Nach obligatorischem bleifreiem Weizen sowie Brezel und Flädlesuppe wurden dann frisch gestärkt ein paar nette Trails gesurft um schließlich auf dem Wolfswarter Fußweg alles zu geben. Oben auf der Wolfswarte angekommen war ich nassgeschwitzt. Zur Belohnung gab es eine schöne Aussicht und nach kurzer Pause dann geschätzte 2 km Abfahrt Richtung Altenau. Diese begann mit dem traumhaften Butterstieg, der bei den aktuellen Wetterbedingungen einfach unendlich viel Spaß brachte. Es folgten weitere flowige Trails, es hörte gar nicht mehr auf. Unten angekommen das letzte Stück zurück zum Parkplatz  auf kleinen Wegen ausrollen lassen. Ich fand, es war eine abwechslungsreiche und anspruchsvolle Tour. Länge 38 km, Uphill ca. 1000 Hm, Dauer ca. 4h.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, wie die Runde um eine interessante Schleife erweitert werden kann?

So, und jetzt geht's zum MSB-X-Trail...   

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Nothing85 (12. August 2015)

Hätte jemand spontan Lust sich morgen den Sonnenaufgang auf dem Brocken anzugucken. Start wäre bei mir in Athenstedt so gegen 2 Uhr morgens (hoffe das reicht).


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. August 2015)

Pfingstvogel: so eine Tour schwebt mir demnächst auch vor...wenn ich Zeit hätte... 
Henning: vielleicht sehen wir uns oben. Ich muss aber wegen Kamerazeug bis Schierke per Auto und dann mit Stadtschlampe und Anhänger hoch. Weiß es auch noch nicht genau...


----------



## dezilaiceps (12. August 2015)

Na dann viel Erfolg beim Sternschuppen gucken und fotografieren. Hoffentlich machen Euch die Wolken keinen Strich durch die Rechnung. Wäre echt schade wenn Garrit sein Equipment nur zu Trainingszwecken hoch kutschieren würde.


----------



## Orangutanklaus (13. August 2015)

@Pfingstvogel: Du könntest versuchen, den Magdeburger Weg noch mit einzubauen. Ich bin den die Tage falsch herum nach Torfhaus getragen und gefahren. Die Wolfswarte runter Ri. Torfhaus ist auch recht lecker - den bist Du ja hoch gekurbelt. 
Um den Oderteich rum kam auf der Westseite Nortshore-Gefühl auf und die Einmündung des Märchenweges ist am Ostufer Ri. Staumauer noch leicht singletrailig. Danach macht's Baden dann um so mehr Spaß...
Zu meinem Fred (s.o.): Die Wege waren um Torfhaus herum (unser Quartier) auch tagsüber gut begangen, weiter entfernt kamen immer mal Wanderer aber weit entfernt von Massen, die sich irgendwo langwälzen. Getottert wurde nicht, die Wanderer machten i.d.R. Platz wenn wir langsam an ihnen vorbeirollten und antworteten auf unsere freundlichen Grüße. Alles gut also. 
Auf den Brocken bin ich allerdings nicht gefahren. Das macht m.E. und nach Aussage der Wanderer in unserem Team (die es taten) nur Sinn wenn man ganz früh oder spät fährt. Egal ob WOche oder Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (13. August 2015)

So hat heute wunderbar geklappt. Bin kurz nach 2 Uhr los. Habe mich doch für Ilsenburg entschieden. Als ich auf der Brocken Str. war konnte ich meine Funzel aus machen und 5 min vor Sonnenaufgang stand ich oben am Stein. Leider war von der Sonne weit und breit nix zusehen. Dennoch war es eine schöne Sicht und eine halbe Stunde später hat dann auch mal die Sonne vor den Wolken hervor geguckt. Da es arschkalt war blieb ich aber nicht länger oben und weil ich es nicht mag den selben weg wie hoch auch runter zufahren habe ich noch ein Abstecher zur Plessenburg gemacht und um dort den üblichen Trail nach Darlingerode zu fahren. Zurück ging es dann über Wernigerode und Derenburg. 
Insgesamt standen dann 79,5km auf der Uhr und ich war pünktlich zum Frühstück kurz vor zehn wieder zu Hause. 

Hier noch drei Handyschnappschüsse, da ich Garrit nicht oben angetroffen hatte 













Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## battiwr (13. August 2015)

super bilder.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. August 2015)

Ja, leider drei Uhr aus dem Fenster gesehen und NICHTS am Himmel zu erkennen. Ich fahr da ja nicht zum Spaß hoch...


----------



## Nothing85 (14. August 2015)

Als ich los bin kurz nach zwei war es noch sternenklar. 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Pfingstvogel (16. August 2015)

Orangutanklaus schrieb:


> @Pfingstvogel: Du könntest versuchen, den Magdeburger Weg noch mit einzubauen. Ich bin den die Tage falsch herum nach Torfhaus getragen und gefahren. Die Wolfswarte runter Ri. Torfhaus ist auch recht lecker - den bist Du ja hoch gekurbelt.
> Um den Oderteich rum kam auf der Westseite Nortshore-Gefühl auf und die Einmündung des Märchenweges ist am Ostufer Ri. Staumauer noch leicht singletrailig. Danach macht's Baden dann um so mehr Spaß...



Hallo Orangutanklaus!

Danke für deine Hinweise! ☺ Also den Oderteich werde ich dann einbauen, gute Idee. Welche Seite, also West oder Ost, das kann ich mir ja aussuchen.
Da würde ich dann gerne von der Staumauer aus rüber zum Achterman und dann wieder zum Kaiserweg / Hopfensäcke zurück. Was käme denn in Frage, auf der Karte sehe ich den Moorweg da lang gehen. Oder besser den Milliardenweg? Wäre vielleicht insgesamt 'ne schöne zusätzliche Schleife...
Zum Magdeburger Weg: Wenn ich den fahre, kann dann die Wolfswarte auch über den Gustav-Baumann-Weg und weiter über Oberer Bruchbergweg erklommen werden?

VG
Jürgen


----------



## Orangutanklaus (18. August 2015)

Am Kaiserweg wird derzeit gebaut.
Milliardenweg bin ich nur den östlichen Teil gefahren, das war Waldautobahn.
Der gelb markierte Teil ist ein durchaus nettes Arbeiten (um es mal norddeutsch unterkühlt auszudrücken  - wir haben alle im Kreis gegrinst nach dem Trail. Der schwarz getrichelt markierte sah von unten aus aus sehr schön aus.

Baumannweg hoch zur Wolfsschanze ist Waldautobahn (breiter Schotterweg). Aber zum Hochkurbeln wäre es OK und das Stück runter Ri. Torfhaus entschädigt.
Hopfensäcke ist Ri. Torfhaus auch schön trailig bergab.

Habe Dir mal die mir bekannten Trails mit Fahrtrichtung in die Karte eingemalt. Musst mal sehen, ob da noch mher drumrum sind, die man kombinieren kann. An der Okertalsperre gibt es z.B. einen schönen Weg am östlichen Ufer lang.


----------



## Orangutanklaus (18. August 2015)

Hier die Karte von der ich sprach


----------



## jaamaa (18. August 2015)

Der schwarz Gestrichelte ist einer der wenigen technischen Wege die besonders bergauf Spaß machen.

Perfekt ist ab Oderteich kommend über die Straße, dann weiter durch den Wald gerade hoch, links und ein Stück Kaiser (gelb), rechts den Schwarz Gestrichelten hoch bis Achter, den südlich.Schwierigen Weg runter, dann rechts den Milliarden (kann auch noch Baustelle sein) bis Kaiser (gelb) und den runter bis Oderbrück.


----------



## MTBoulette (18. August 2015)

Hallo,
kurze Frage an die Locals. Bin vor Jahren mal eine geführte Tour über Froschfelsen zum Meineberg und Borkenkäferpfad runter nach Ilsenburg gefahren. Lohnt sich der Trail noch bzw. darf man da überhaupt noch legal fahren? Hintergrund ist die Planung eines kleinen Harzausfluges im September.
Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezilaiceps (18. August 2015)

Hi MTBoulette,

der Borkenkäferpfad ist seit dem Sturm Ende März wg. zahlreicher umgestürzter Bäume aus Sicherheitsgründen für alle Nutzer gesperrt worden. Erst mit Flatterband und dann vor wenigen Wochen mit einer Schranke - so zu mindest unten. Da die Beseitigung des Totholzes an diesem Steilhang viel Geld kostet und fast nicht einbringt, nutzt der Nationalpark dies wohl als willkommenen Anlass das Wegenetz weiter auszudünnen und der Natur ihren Lauf zu lassen.


----------



## MTBoulette (18. August 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Info. Schade


----------



## Pfingstvogel (19. August 2015)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Der schwarz Gestrichelte ist einer der wenigen technischen Wege die besonders bergauf Spaß machen.
> 
> Perfekt ist ab Oderteich kommend über die Straße, dann weiter durch den Wald gerade hoch, links und ein Stück Kaiser (gelb), rechts den Schwarz Gestrichelten hoch bis Achter, den südlich.Schwierigen Weg runter, dann rechts den Milliarden (kann auch noch Baustelle sein) bis Kaiser (gelb) und den runter bis Oderbrück.



Hi jaamaa!

Danke für Details am Achtermann, werde das dann so mal ausprobieren. Macht ja Sinn, den Aufstieg über den technisch leichteren Trail zu erledigen...

Wie sieht es mit der Variante über Königskruger Planweg oder auch Kaiserweg nach Königskrug, von dort über Bodenfälle und Moorweg rauf zum Achtermann aus?

VG


----------



## Pfingstvogel (19. August 2015)

@Orangutanklaus

So, habe mir deine Vorschläge genau angeguckt und soweit eingebaut. Hatte auch noch ein paar Ideen. Das ganze liest sich in Stichworten so:

Start (Altenau) - Okerstausee - Torfhaus - Märchenweg - Clausthaler Flutgraben - Oderteichumrundung (Westufer = Northshore) - Bodefälle - Achtermann - Oderbruch - Kaiserweg (Rockgarden) - Hopfensäcke - Torfhaus - Magdeburger Weg - Wolfswarte - Butterstieg - Trailabfahrt zum Ziel (Altenau)

Etwas unklar ist noch, welcher Aufstieg zur Wolfswarte sich empfiehlt, wenn mann vom Magdeburger Weg kommt. Vielleicht der Oberer Bruchweg, mal sehen.

Das wäre sozusagen die Large-Version. Das schöne daran ist, dass die Tour sehr einfach gekürzt und angepasst werden kann, je nach Wetter, Teilnehmer, Zeit, Kondition etc.

Werde das Ganze jetzt, soweit noch nicht geschehen, testen und dann Bericht erstatten. Ich sage vorher Bescheid, vielleicht möchte ja der ein oder andere mitkommen 

Danke nochmal für die Unterstützung - Ride On!!

VG


----------



## __U3__ (19. August 2015)

Moin zusammen,
welche Karten nutzt Ihr eigentlich, wo auch die ganzen Namen der Wege im Harz eingezeichnet sind?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. August 2015)

Kleine Korrektur, es ist die Oker die da gestaut wird, hat nix mit schmutzigem Orange zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfingstvogel (19. August 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur, es ist die Oker die da gestaut wird, hat nix mit schmutzigem Orange zu tun



Yepp, hab's korrigiert...


----------



## Pfingstvogel (19. August 2015)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> welche Karten nutzt Ihr eigentlich, wo auch die ganzen Namen der Wege im Harz eingezeichnet sind?



Also ich nutze in "BaseCamp" (Garmin) die Deutschlandkarte von "OpenMtbMap", da stehen ein paar Namen drinne. Ansonsten gibt es eine ganz ordentliche Papierkarte von Schmidt: Wander-und Fahrradkarte vom Hochharz 1:30.0000, auch da teilweise mit Wegbenennungen, kostete 4 €, sehr hilfreich, da übersichtlich. Auf'm Tablet habe ich die App "OruxMaps", hierfür gibt es das Kartenmaterial "OpenAndroMaps".
Aber vollständige Wegbenennung ist mir nirgendwo begegnet, keine Ahnung, halt nur teilweise. In der Papierkarte allerdings gibt es noch scheinbar komplette Harzclub-Nummerierungen der Wege, könnte unterwegs auch hilfreich sein.

VG


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. August 2015)

Pfingstvogel schrieb:


> Also ich nutze in "BaseCamp" (Garmin) die Deutschlandkarte von "OpenMtbMap", da stehen ein paar Namen drinne. Ansonsten gibt es eine ganz ordentliche Papierkarte von Schmidt: Wander-und Fahrradkarte vom Hochharz 1:30.0000, auch da teilweise mit Wegbenennungen, kostete 4 €, sehr hilfreich, da übersichtlich. Auf'm Tablet habe ich die App "OruxMaps", hierfür gibt es das Kartenmaterial "OpenAndroMaps".
> Aber vollständige Wegbenennung ist mir nirgendwo begegnet, keine Ahnung, halt nur teilweise. In der Papierkarte allerdings gibt es noch scheinbar komplette Harzclub-Nummerierungen der Wege, könnte unterwegs auch hilfreich sein.
> 
> VG


Komoot ist dahingehend ganz gut. Auch findet man dort immer mehr markierte Trails die die Planung sehr vereinfachen


----------



## Pfingstvogel (19. August 2015)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Komoot ist dahingehend ganz gut. Auch findet man dort immer mehr markierte Trails die die Planung sehr vereinfachen



Cool, hab's mir gerade mal angesehen. Da sind deutlich mehr Wege benannt. Muss ich mir in Ruhe mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Guter Tipp!!


----------



## Udo1 (20. August 2015)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> welche Karten nutzt Ihr eigentlich, wo auch die ganzen Namen der Wege im Harz eingezeichnet sind?


Also ich nutze neben der Garmin 1:25000 noch ApeMap mit der Kompasswanderkarte auf dem Handy. In der Kompasswanderkarte sind alle offiziellen Wege mit Wanderzeichen, Nummer des Weges und Beschriftung drin.


----------



## gnss (21. August 2015)

Pfingstvogel schrieb:


> Kaiserweg nach Königskrug


Staumauer Oderteich -> Straße zum Kaiserweg(B4 queren), nach Königskrug über Kaiserweg macht Sinn.


dezilaiceps schrieb:


> der Borkenkäferpfad ist seit dem Sturm Ende März wg. zahlreicher umgestürzter Bäume aus Sicherheitsgründen für alle Nutzer gesperrt worden.


Die Schranke ist bestimmt ab da, wo man vom Forstweg rechts rein muß? Dann bietet es sich an trotzdem vom Froschfelsen über die Kuppe zu fahren und den Forstweg wieder zurückzunehmen, beim nächsten Forstweg links wieder hochfahren(süden), vorbei an der Einfahrt zum Froschfelsen, vorbei an der Einfahrt zur Schleife zu diesen Klippen, die nächste Abfahrt ins Ilsetal.


----------



## fliege1 (21. August 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Die Schranke ist bestimmt ab da, wo man vom Forstweg rechts rein muß?


 
Richtig vom Froschfelsen über den Meineberg bis zu Wolfsbude (das ist der Abzweig vom Forstweg) ist der Weg frei. Wenn man den Weg weiterfährt wie beschrieben, kann man auch rechts runter über den Jägerstieg und Bobbahn ins Ilsetal.


----------



## Optimizer (15. September 2015)

Mit einer Woche Verspätung noch ein paar Bilder von meiner "Feierabendausfahrt"... bin ja mittlerweile fast alle 4-6 Wochen dienstlich im Harz und darf nach Feierabend eure geniale Gegend erkunden. Sollte ich hier Wege/Bilder posten, die "Sperrungs-sensitiv" sind, dann bitte ich um schnelle Meldung.

Los gings am Parkplatz bei Torfhaus auf den Magdeburger Weg. Die Tage vorher hatte es geregnet und dementsprechend nass war es auch. Gleich nach der zweiter Brücke versinkt das Vorderrad bis zur Felge im Schlamm und ich mache den Abflug über den Lenker...




Aber gleich weiter auf den Bock und weiterpedaliert. Schöne Stelle das da...und auch garnicht so einfach:




Weiter immer am Dammgraben entlang geht's Richtung Altenau:




Dann diesen Dingens-Baumann-Weg hoch bis zur Stempelstation und nen Stempel geholt:




Natürlich musste ich noch ganz hoch und konnte bei spektakulärem Himmel die weite Landschaft des Harzes geniessen:




Ein Schluck aus dem Flachmann und dann ist bei der kommenden Abfahrt auch alles in "Butter"... schönes Ding!




Unten angekommen gings dann den Trail neben der Strasse wieder hoch Richtung Torfhaus. Auch da waren nochmal ein paar schöne Wurzelpassagen drin. Da das noch nicht gereicht hat, gings ab Torfhaus nochmal rüber auf den Märchenweg. Schnell nochmal dem Brocken zugewunken:




Richtig nass war es dann im unteren Teil des Märchenwegs. Aber auch die Passage über Sonnenkappe und Auerhahnweg war dann im Sonnenuntergang recht "nett". Leicht erschöpft, aber auch froh über das Erlebte gings dann mit dem Auto wieder zurück ins Hotel.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. September 2015)

Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder!
Der versumpfte Märchenweg wird leider in Bälde gesperrt.


----------



## Optimizer (15. September 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder!
> Der versumpfte Märchenweg wird leider in Bälde gesperrt.


Das ist schade. Gabs da Konflikte mit Wanderer oder nach welchen Kriterien erfolgt die Wahl der gesperrten Wege?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. September 2015)

Auf dem Märchenweg sind nur wenig Leute unterwegs, das Gefälle und das gefahrene Tempo sind eher gering. Eigentlich sollte es da keine Konflikte. Der Boden ist halt stellenweise zerwühlt (Bild), aber da sind die Wanderer genauso beteiligt. Ich habe auch nicht gesehen, daß es über die Jahre mehr wurde. Ist halt ein feuchter Weg und normal. Die geplante Sperrung ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Nothing85 (19. September 2015)

Hätte jemand nochmal Lust zum Sonnenuntergang auf den Brocken zu rollen? Sonnenaufgang kenn ich ja nun schon 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Downhillsocke (20. September 2015)

Vielleicht ein paar neue Infos

http://mobil.mz-web.de/mitteldeutsc...eilbahn-in-wernigerode,23886144,31848544.html


----------



## Hasifisch (21. September 2015)

Erstmal zur Info:

INSTANDSETZUNG DES WOLFSWARTER FUßWEGES AM 17.10.2015

ACHTUNG! EURE HILFE IST GEFRAGT!

Was:
Bei der gemeinsamen Begehung eventuell für Mountainbiker zu sperrender Wege im niedersächsischen Teil des Nationalparks Harz wurde seitens der Nationalparkverwaltung und dem zuständigen Revierleiter der Vorschlag unterbreitet, in einer gemeinsamen Aktion den Wolfswarter Fußweg wieder herzurichten.
Der Weg verläuft teilweise durch ein Hochmoor, welches sich auch über diesen entwässert. Die dabei auftretenden Wassermengen wurden durch sogenannte Abschläge, also Querrinnen über den Weg, abgeleitet. Diese Abschläge sind aber seit längerer Zeit erodiert, wodurch das Oberflächenwasser den Weg stark zerstörte.

Ziel:
Instandsetzung des Weges inkl. der Abschläge.

Treffpunkt:
Parkplatz Rinderkopf an der L 504 (Steile Wand-Straße) unterhalb der Jugendherberge Torfhaus um 9.30 Uhr

Arbeitseinsatz: 10.00 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr

Pressetermin vor Ort: 12.00 Uhr

Da an der Baustelle nur begrenzter Parkraum zur Verfügung steht, bitte ab Parkplatz Rinderkopf Fahrgemeinschaften bilden.

Selbständige Verpflegung durch die Teilnehmer.
DIE IG HARZ WIRD FÜR ALLE BETEILIGTEN ALKOHOLFREIE GETRÄNKE BEREITSTELLEN!

Bitte Schaufeln, Spitzhacken, Spaten und Harken möglichst mitbringen, wir können nur eine kleine Anzahl Hacken und Schaufeln stellen.

GANZ WICHTIG!
Bitte meldet euch bis Sonntag, den 27.09.2015, hier an: Anmeldung Arbeitseinsatz.

FRAGEN? an:
garrit.wenzel ätt ig-harz punkt de

AUßERDEM
werden wir am folgenden Sonntag, den 18.10.2015, eine kleine Saisonabschluss-Runde ab Wernigerode fahren. Mehr Infos dazu auf unserer Website:
ig-harz.de


----------



## Hasifisch (21. September 2015)

Märchenweg:
jeder Weg, der für Biker gesperrt wird, ist aus unserer Sicht einer zuviel. Keine Frage. Da dürft ihr bitte an unserer Einschätzung auch nicht zweifeln.
Die Situation ist nun aber folgende: eine Seite NPV --> möchte und kann (!) jederzeit Wege sperren. Würde sie sicher ohne unser Auftreten der letzten Jahre auch machen, der aktuelle Sperrungskatalog enthielt über 10 Wege! Warum würde sie gern sperren? Aus eigener Überzeugung (Naturschutz) und aus einer Drucksituation verursacht durch Beschwerden von Wanderern etc heraus, teilweise auch aus unserer Sicht aus falschen Ansichten heraus ("ist ja sowieso zu gefährlich..." etc)
Wir haben uns jetzt viel gezofft und diskutiert und nun ein erstes echtes Verhandlungsangebot zu einem Kompromiss bekommen und wahrgenommen. Die Begehung verlief viel positiver als erwartet, von den vielen Wegen werden wenige gesperrt.
Wir begrüßen diese Sperrungen nicht! Wir sehen das Ergebnis aber als die bessere Lösung als eine Sperrung aller geplanten Wege an, zumal es für einige Wege auch akzeptable Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. September 2015)

Henning: habe leider im Moment ganz ander Sachen im Kopf als Sonnenaufgänge... 
Nächstes Jahr gern.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. September 2015)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein paar neue Infos
> 
> http://mobil.mz-web.de/mitteldeutsc...eilbahn-in-wernigerode,23886144,31848544.html


 
Na mal schauen ob da was für uns abfällt...


----------



## Happy_User (27. September 2015)

Moin Moin,

habe heute im Harz mal wieder die tollen rot, weißen Schilder gesammelt. So wie jetzt die Wege im Westharz, Bad Harzburg, Eckertalsperre, und zuführende Trails gesperrt haben, kann man das MTB verkaufen und sich einen Crosser oder E-Bike besorgen. Die Waldautobahnen sind 1a ausgebaut worden. Wirklich schade.   

Grüße

Holger


----------



## beutelfuchs (27. September 2015)

Hast du's etwas konkreter? War eine Weile nicht da/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezilaiceps (27. September 2015)

War gestern unterwegs und habe die tollen Schilder an folgenden Wegen selbst gesehen:
- Kaiserweg (Singletrail Teilstück)
- Pionierweg
- Molkenhaustrail
Der Märchenweg soll ebenfalls davon betroffen sein - war aber gestern noch nicht selbst dort.
Für alle die ihre Touren in Bad Harzburg beginnen ein herber Schlag.


----------



## Happy_User (27. September 2015)

Also der Märchenweg war heute noch frei. Aber das Fundament für das Schild ist schon gelegt. 
Pionierweg: Es dürfte der gesamte Trail entlang der Ecker gesperrt sein. Ich wollte eigentlich vom Kaiserweg komment in den Felsentrail zu Ecker abbiegen, aber darf man nicht mehr. Somit dürfte auch der weiter oben gelegene Einstieg gesperrt sein.

Bleibt noch der Südharz.


----------



## jaamaa (27. September 2015)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Also der Märchenweg war heute noch frei. Aber das Fundament für das Schild ist schon gelegt.
> Pionierweg: Es dürfte der gesamte Trail entlang der Ecker gesperrt sein. Ich wollte eigentlich vom Kaiserweg komment in den Felsentrail zu Ecker abbiegen, aber darf man nicht mehr. Somit dürfte auch der weiter oben gelegene Einstieg gesperrt sein.
> 
> Bleibt noch der Südharz.


Die ziehen das echt durch...

Da ich meine Saison vorzeitig beenden musste, belastet mich das eigentlich jetzt nicht wirklich. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es nächstes Jahr nicht anders sein wird!


----------



## battiwr (28. September 2015)

Ich weiss nicht,ob es schon mal hier gepostet wurde aber ich find es passt super hierher . http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/04/15/muschi-am-mittwoch-wanderer-mountainbiker/
Ich liebe diese(n) muschi.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y530-U00 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasifisch (28. September 2015)

Wichtigste Information aus meinem aktuellen Emailverkehr mit Dr. Knolle vom Nationalpark Harz:
Die aktuell bereits aufgestellten Schilder sind auf Grund eines Kommunikationsfehlers innerhalb des NP zu früh montiert wurden. Das diese Wege demnächst gesperrt werden, ist Tatsache. Allerdings sollte uns ein fester Termin genannt werden, damit wir auch von unserer Seite rechtzeitig aufklären können.
Diese Möglichkeit haben wir nun nicht mehr und müssen nun also im Nachhinein versuchen, die Wogen zu glätten.

Kurz zur Ausgangslage. Ursprünglich sollten ca. *15* Wege bzw Abschnitte im niedersächsischen Teil des NP gesperrt werden. Nach internen Diskussionen (sicher auch zum Teil durch den Druck von außen, z.B. der IG Harz, verursacht) wurde diese Liste schon innerhalb der NPV auf 11 Wege reduziert und außerdem wurde ein Arbeitsprojekt (Wolfswarter Fußweg) mit aufgenommen.
Bei der Begehung der Wege am 24.6. konnten wir, die anwesenden Vertreter der Mountainbiker und des Tourismus, 5 dieser 11 Wege von der Liste bekommen, zum Teil unter Beobachtung bzw Auflagen.
Die bald gesperrten Wege:
- Pionierweg: steht explizit im Protokoll, das wir die Notwendigkeit zur Sperrung keinesfalls sehen. Allerdings wurde hier leider in der Vergangenheit von einigen Mountainbikern auch viel Mist gebaut, der dafür sorgte, das die Nationalparkverwaltung nicht verhandlungsbereit war.
- Alter Kaiserweg: Argumentation für uns so auch nicht nachvollziehbar, aber auf Grund der Kürze und Beschaffenheit des Weges ein eher verschmerzbarer Verlust.
- Ettersklippenweg: zertifizierter und geschützter Wanderweg, Argumentation des NP nachvollziehbar, Begegnungsverkehr kann schon die Zertifizierung kosten. Ausweichrouten vorhanden (Sellengründerweg wird z.B. nicht gesperrt, ist nah und ähnlich).
- Kiesweg am Besucherzentrum Torfhaus: kurzer Kiesweg, von einigen Mountainbikern gern zerbremst, völlig uninteressant (diverse interessantere Ausweichmöglichkeiten).
- Märchenweg. Argumentation der NPV wird von uns nicht vollumfänglich geteilt, aber wir sehen auch, das der Weg Probleme hat. Da es eine Alternative gibt, erscheint uns eine Sperrung noch verschmerzbar.
- Uferweg Oderteich Ost: auch wenn es Alternativen gibt, ist diese Sperrung schon schmerzhaft. Anspruchsvoll, an einigen Stellen auch eng und unübersichtlich, aber mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme auch Begegnungsverkehr möglich. Als Alternative gibt es immerhin den westlichen Uferweg.
*Ich weise darauf hin, das nach unserer - explizit auch bei der Begehung vorgetragenen - Auffassung keine einzige Sperrung nötig wäre!*
Was hier vorerst beschlossen wurde, ist ein Kompromiss zwischen dem Nationalpark Harz als bevollmächtigter Behörde sowie der Nutzergruppe der Mountainbiker. Der Nationalpark Harz kann auf Grund der rechtlichen Situation (Nationalparkgesetze plus Wegeplan) jederzeit einen Großteil der Wege für Mountainbiker sperren und ist den Mountainbikern weder Rechenschaft schuldig oder in irgendeiner Art verpflichtet, auf uns Rücksicht zu nehmen. Er kann also* jederzeit auch ohne Begründung sperren*. Eine eventuelle juristische Handhabe dagegen ist momentan völlig unklar und wenn überhaupt nur mit großem Aufwand möglich.
Kurz: der Nationalpark sitzt am ganz langen Hebel, wir haben eigentlich gar keinen, außer uns Gehör zu verschaffen sowie Diskussions- und Kompromissbereitschaft zu zeigen. Insofern sehen wir es als kleinen positiven Schritt, dass letztlich 9 der ursprünglich 15 zu sperren geplanten Wege offen bleiben.
Bitte vergesst auch nicht, dass der Nationalpark nach wie vor zwischen den Nutzergruppen sitzt. Es kommen eben immer wieder Beschwerden von Wanderern, ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht. Allerdings sind die Wanderer-Verbände da viel entspannter.
Hier das gesamte Protokoll:

*Ergebnisprotokoll
Ortstermin zu problematischen Wegebereichen im Nationalpark Harz am 24.06.2015*
TeilnehmerInnen
Herr Wenzel (DIMB), Herr Zander (Mountainbikeguide, trailtech), Herr Lutz (DEHOGA / Ferienpark Harz), Herr Heineke (Harzklub Zweigverein Bad Harzburg), Frau Hullen, Frau Bauling, Herr Dr. Knolle, Herr Maßmann (Revier Wolfstein), Herr Schultze (Revier Bruchberg), Herr Weinert (Revier Rehberg), Frau Dr. Kirzinger (alle Nationalpark Harz)
Anlass
Im Nationalpark Harz ist gemäß Wegeplan für den Nationalpark Harz (2011) festgelegt, dass das Rad fahren „auf allen ausgeschilderten Wanderwegen erlaubt“ bleibt (S. 33). „Strecken, die z. B. wegen ungeeigneten Untergrundes, wegen hoher Frequentierung oder aus anderen triftigen Gründen zum Rad fahren bzw. Mountainbiken (MTB) gesperrt werden, werden durch entsprechenden Sperrschilder im Gelände kenntlich gemacht und im Internet … bekannt gegeben“ (S. 33). Wanderer haben jedoch Vorrang auf den Wegen.
Auf einigen Wanderwegeabschnitten kam es aufgrund steigender Zahlen insbesondere von Mountainbikern in den letzten Jahren zu unterschiedlichen Problemen (Begegnungen Wanderer-Biker, Wege- und Vegetationsschäden), weswegen im Teil Sachsen-Anhalt einige Wegeabschnitte für RadfahrerInnen und MountainbikerInnen gesperrt wurden (insg. ca. 14 km). Dies sollte 2013 auch im Teil Niedersachsen für einige Wege erfolgen, die problematische Streckenabschnitte aufweisen. Da dies zu Protesten in Bikerkreisen führte, wurden 2013 bei einem Gesprächstermin vereinbart, dass die betroffenen Wege gemeinsam bei einem Ortstermin begangen und mögliche Maßnahmen besprochen werden sollten.
Die DIMB IG Harz stellt hiermit klar, das sie alle Sperrungen, auch wenn die Begründungen nicht vollumfänglich mitgetragen werden, respektiert und für ihre Mitglieder und alle Mountainbiker die Einhaltung dieser Sperrungen als selbstverständlich erachtet!
Ergebnis (Nr. siehe Kartenanlage)
1. Bereich Revierförsterei Wolfstein:
● Pionierweg incl. Abzweig Skidenkmal (Nr.1; Länge ca. 4,1 km):
Entscheidung der Nationalparkverwaltung: Sperrung des Weges
Begründung: Weg teilweise sehr schmal, teilweise über Bohlenstege, bereichsweise erhebliche Wege- und Vegetationsschäden; Eckerquerung nur über Steine in der Ecker möglich; auf sachsen-anhaltischer Seite für Radfahren/MTB bereits gesperrt. Alternative Radfahrmöglichkeiten sind in Richtung Brocken und Torfhaus vorhanden.
Anmerkung DIMB IG Harz: die Begründungen und damit die Sperrung an sich können wir nicht in Gänze nachvollziehen und sie sind aus unserer Sicht für das Radfahren in der Region um den Eckerstausee bedauerlich. Die gezeigten Probleme könnten nach unserer Meinung behoben bzw. entschärft werden: durch entsprechende Beschilderung und Pflege- sowie Wegebaumaßnahmen.
● Alter Kaiserweg (Nr. 2; Länge ca. 1,6 km):
Ergebnis: Sperrung des Weges
Begründung: Schmaler Weg, wegen des stellenweise nassen Untergrundes Wegeschäden vorhanden. Parallele Strecke für Biker auf Linienweg. Der Alte Kaiserweg sollte den Wanderern für einen ungestörten Naturgenuss überlassen bleiben, ohne dass sie sich durch die schnelleren Biker gestört fühlen müssen.
● Sellengründerweg (Nr. 3; Länge ca. 1,6 km):
Ergebnis: Der Weg bleibt vorerst offen. Er wird mit Schildern, für die Herr Wenzel Beispiele zur Verfügung stellt und die zu gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme und einvernehmlicher Nutzung des Weges aufrufen, versehen. Für eine Testphase von 3 Jahren soll beobachtet werden, ob das Miteinander von Bikern und Wanderern hier funktioniert. Gleichzeitig soll die Wegeentwicklung beobachtet und dokumentiert werden.
Begründung: schmaler Pfad z.T. in Serpentinen, steil und dicht von Vegetation umstanden, Ausweichen von Wanderern stellenweise kaum möglich. Jedoch wenig von Bikern frequentiert, deshalb Testphase mit Beschilderung.
Gleiches Vorgehen wird, ohne Ortsbesichtigung, für den Winterberghangweg (Nr. 5; Länge ca.2,8 km) beschlossen.
● Ettersklippenweg (Nr. 4; Länge: ca. 1,7km):
Ergebnis: Weg wird gesperrt.
Begründung: schmaler Wanderpfad, z. T. steil und streckenweise dicht von Vegetation umstanden. In diesem Bereich 4 Wege - Molkenhauschaussee, Kalte-Tal-Straße, Rodelbahn, Ettersklippenweg - vom Molkenhaus nach Bad Harzburg. Deshalb sollte einer dieser Wege den Wanderern allein vorbehalten bleiben, damit sie, von schnelleren Bikern ungestört, in Ruhe die Natur genießen können. Der Wegekomplex Molkenhauschaussee/Winterberghangweg/Ettersklippenweg wurde vor vielen Jahren mit viel Aufwand von der Nationalparkverwaltung von Forstbetriebswegen zu schmalen naturnahen Wanderpfaden zurückgebaut. Die Rodelbahn ist, ähnlich wie der Ettersklippenweg, ein schmaler Pfad und deshalb auch für MTB reizvoll; die Kalte-Tal-Straße dagegen eine breite, z. T. geteerte Forststraße, so dass für die Vorlieben der unterschiedlichen Biker – von schnellem, sportlichem Fahren auf der Kalte-Tal-Straße bis ruhigem Naturgenuss auf der Rodelbahn – alle Möglichkeiten vorhanden bleiben, auch wenn der Ettersklippenweg gesperrt wird.
1. Nationalpark Besucherzentrum Torfhaus:
● Verbindungsweg vom Besucherzentrum zum Schubensteinweg (Nr. 6; Länge ca. 0,5 km):
Ergebnis: Weg wird gesperrt
Begründung: Weg wurde vor 2 Jahren im Rahmen der Außengestaltung des Nationalpark-Besucherzentrums neu und naturnah für Wanderer als Alternative zum stark vom Verkehr geprägten Wanderweg in den Nationalpark entlang der Bundesstraße angelegt; Radfahrer verursachen durch Bremsen auf dem Schotter Erosion und durch Abkürzungen Vegetationsschäden. Einstieg für Radfahrer in den Nationalpark ist wenige Meter nördlich möglich.
1. Revierförsterei Bruchberg:
● Märchenweg (Nr. 7; Länge ca. 2,1 km):
Ergebnis: Weg wird gesperrt.
Begründung: massive Wegeschäden mit tiefen Spurrillen wegen des moorigen, nassen Untergrundes; viele Streckenabschnitte mit Bohlenstegen, in deren Endbereichen die Schäden sehr ausgeprägt sind. Paralleler Auerhahn/ Bohlweg wurde speziell für Mountainbiker frei gegeben.
● Uferweg Oderteich Ost (Nr. 8; 1,3 km):
Ergebnis: Weg wird gesperrt.
Auf eine Ortsbesichtigung wird verzichtet, da der Weg den anwesenden Bikern gut bekannt ist; der Sperrung wird wegen der ausgedehnten Bohlenwege und der zunehmenden Wegeschäden in Nassbereichen zugestimmt.
● Anmerkung der DIMB IG Harz: leider erwies sich die Sperrung des Oderteichweges Ost in der Gemeinschaft der Mountainbiker als nicht so leicht zu akzeptieren. Er stellt eine gern genutzte Verbindung zum Beispiel bei Harzquerungen dar. Außerdem wird im Rahmen der weiter unten (Punkt 5.) entwickelten Grundlage für die Wegnutzungen, das Bohlenwege generell mit geschobenem Rad genutzt werden, einer der Sperrungsgründe entkräftet. Wir würden gern hier doch noch einmal eine interne Besichtigung, gern auch mit Mitarbeitern des NP Harz, durchführen und diskutieren, ob nicht eine Sensibilisierung durch Beschilderung zielführender ist.
● Butterstieg (Nr. 9; ca. 1,2 km):
Ergebnis: Der Weg bleibt vorerst offen. Verfahren wie beim Sellengründerweg.
Begründung: schmaler, z. T. sehr steiler Pfad durch den Wald, in Teilbereichen sehr ausgefahren und teilweise schlecht einsehbar; mehrere „Abkürzungen“, die offensichtlich von Bikern verursacht wurden, um direktere Routen zu fahren. Bei Begegnungen Ausweichen wegen dicht stehender Vegetation und steinigem Untergrund problematisch. Da aber bisher die Nutzung durch Biker noch nicht hoch ist, wird hier ebenfalls eine Testphase (siehe Sellengründerweg) vereinbart. Der Wegezustand wird beobachtet und dokumentiert.
● Außerdem: Wolfswarter Fußweg: Dieser Weg ist als Teil der Volksbank Arena Harz nicht zur Sperrung vorgesehen. Der Weg ist stark ausgewaschen und erodiert und damit die Wasserableitung zu den Seiten hin nicht mehr gegeben. Von Herrn Schultze wurde dieser Weg für die geplante Wegeinstandsetzungsmaßnahme als Gemeinschaftsprojekt MTB/NLP vorgeschlagen. Dazu sollen in den Weg von oben her seitliche Abschläge eingebracht werden, um die Wasserführung aus dem Weg heraus zu gewährleisten. Das Projekt soll im Herbst (September/Oktober) mit Medienbeteiligung durchgeführt werden, um die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Nationalpark und Mountainbikern zu demonstrieren. Die Biker-Verbände werden ihre Mitglieder zur Beteiligung aufrufen. Termin für die Arbeiten in Absprache mit Herrn Schultze und Herrn Bock.
DIMB IG Harz: wir freuen uns auf dieses Projekt und eine “handfeste” Zusammenarbeit mit dem Nationalpark!
1. Revierförsterei Rehberg (Herr Weinert):
● Sonnenberger Graben (Nr. 10; ca. 1,9 km):
Ergebnis: Der Weg bleibt vorerst offen. Verfahren wie beim Sellengründerweg.
Begründung: schmaler Pfad entlang der Grabenkante des Sonnenberger Grabens (Weltkulturerbe Oberharzer Wasserwirtschaft), deshalb in Teilbereichen Begegnungsverkehr kaum oder nicht möglich, da sich auf der einen Wegeseite unmittelbar der Graben, auf der anderen eine z. T. sehr steile Böschung befindet. Trotzdem soll der Weg analog dem Sellengründerweg für eine Testphase vorerst offen bleiben, da er in großen Streckenabschnitten gut einsehbar ist und mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme (Absteigen, Warten) Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist
1. Außerdem:
● Wegeabschnitte über Bohlenstege: Vorschlag der Biker-Vertreter, dass Biker grundsätzlich auf Bohlenwegen vom Rad steigen müssen. Dies wird in den entsprechenden Foren und auf den Internetseiten der Biker-Organisationen bekannt gegeben.
● Wichtigste Informationsquelle für Biker ist inzwischen das Internet. Deshalb ist es besonders wichtig, dass dort entsprechende Informationen über Strecken, Vorgaben und Einschränkungen schnell und leicht zu finden sind. Bei der derzeit laufenden Überarbeitung des Internetauftritts des Nationalparks wird dies berücksichtigt.
● Es wird vereinbart, dass nach Abstimmung unter den Beteiligten eine kurze Pressemitteilung über den Termin an die Medien gegeben wird, da der Termin im Vorfeld in der Presse bekannt wurde. Einzelheiten sollen aber erst weiter gegeben werden, wenn die vereinbarten Maßnahmen erfolgt sind. Es ist erst dann sinnvoll, die Sperrungen bzw. Beschilderungen zur gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme in der Öffentlichkeit bekannt zu machen, wenn sie umgesetzt werden, da sonst die entsprechenden Hinweise im Gelände fehlen, was zu Unmut und Verunsicherung führt. Der Nationalpark wird sich um die entsprechende Beschilderung kümmern und Bescheid geben, wenn die Schilder im Gelände angebracht werden können. Herr Wenzel wird dem Nationalpark die Beispiele für die o.g. Schilder zu den „Teststrecken“ liefern.

Für das Protokoll
Andrea Kirzinger


----------



## duke209 (28. September 2015)

Danke Gerrit, auch fürs Engagement. 

Gibts eine Karte, in der die gesperrten und die sensiblen Wege eingezeichnet sind? 
Auf einer solchen wird eher sichtbar um welchen Weg es sich handelt. Komme bei folgenden Bezeichnungen auch ins grübeln:

"Ettersklippenweg"- ist das der linke der beiden roten auf der Karte, mit mtb0 gekennzeichnete? Wenn ja, jammer schade.
"Rodelbahn" ist dann bestimmt der rechte? Oder der von rot in schwarz verlaufende?
"Alter Kaiserweg" - das letzte flache Stück vorm Eckerstausee parallel zur Fortsbahn gemeint?
"Sellengründerweg" - ?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (28. September 2015)

Hier stand Blödsinn...


----------



## BikeTiefling (29. September 2015)

Ettersklippenweg - links
Rodelbahn - rechts (Sinnfreier Weg, technisch und landschaftlich! Bestenfalls für den schnellen uphill geeignet.)

Vielen Dank an Garrit und alle aktiven in der IG Harz!
aber...


----------



## BikeTiefling (29. September 2015)

… Die aktuelle Entwicklung betrachte ich trotz des Engagements (wer weiß was die ohne jemanden der unsere Interessen offiziell vertritt machen würden) als ignorante Beleidigung.

Um bei dem Beispiel Ettersklippenweg zu bleiben:

Die Sperrung des Ettersklippenwegs kann ich verstehen auch wenn es mich ankotzt! Im oberen Bereich erfordert es von *uns* MTBlern Rücksicht (schnell, eng, teilweise schwer einzusehen), aber die Rodelbahn ist keine Alternative. Pionierweg usw. völlig unverständlich.

„Der Wegekomplex Molkenhauschaussee/Winterberghangweg/Ettersklippenweg wurde vor vielen Jahren *mit viel Aufwand von der Nationalparkverwaltung* von Forstbetriebswegen zu schmalen naturnahen Wanderpfaden *zurückgebaut*.“

Das ist der Punkt weshalb ich nicht glaube das Nutzergruppen großangelegt ausgesperrt werden dürfen. Die verbraten unser aller Steuergelder. In dem Fall hat es sich gelohnt. Aber das Ergebnis muss dann auch allen zugutekommen.

Mag sein das der NP im Moment am viel längeren Hebel sitzt aber wenn die für normale Argumentation nicht zugänglich sind muss m.E. hinterfragt werden woher das Geld kommt und ob es gerechtfertigt eingesetzt wird.

Viele Grüße
Dirk

PS: Mir gefällt das Gegeneinander nicht, ich bin auch oft zu Fuß unterwegs, teilweise mit der Familie. Letzten Samstag wieder an der Wolfswarte. Ohne den Harzklub, Biker usw. kommt der NP offensichtlich nicht hinterher. So wie es da eben aussieht müssen Wanderer vom Weg runter und die Natur plattlatschen. (Mit Bike und Technik würde es gehen auf dem Weg zu bleiben.)

Eigentlich sollten wir alle unsere Kräfte bündeln und den Harz attraktiver gestalten. 

PPS: Hier eine Petition:
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...et-mountaibikes-im-harz-keine-diskriminierung


----------



## Surtre (29. September 2015)

Hätte ich hier mal lieber nich reingeschaut... (Familiär können wir gerade sowieso nicht im Harz fahren) 
Die Nachrichten sind ja zum .


----------



## Hasifisch (29. September 2015)

Zum Ettersklippenweg/Sellengründerweg.

Aus meiner persönlichen Sicht ist die Sperrung für uns - wie jede andere - schade, aber wenigstens die Begründung nachvollziehbar. Der Ettersklippenweg wurde zurückgebaut und vor einigen Jahren als besonderer wanderweg zertifiziert, dafür gab es wohl auch Förderung.
Bedingung für diese Zertifizierung ist wohl u.A., das Wanderer dort eben ungestört unterwegs sein können. Aus Sicht der Zertifizierer gehören BEgenungen mit MTBs an engen, unübersichtlichen Stellen nun mal nicht dazu. Der NP ist aber hier endlich mal dazu übergegangen, keine vorgeschobene Argument zu nutzen (Erosion, Wild etc pp), sondern nennt den echten Grund. Den wir natürlich nicht vollumfänglich begrüßen üssen.
"Rodelbahn" und "Kalter Tal Weg" wurden aus Sicht der NPV als Alternativen genannt - sind es aus unserer Sicht aber nicht, sondern die sind zu wenig anspruchsvoll.
ABER: der "Sellengründerweg" geht etwas nördlich parallel runter und ist wohl sehr ähnlich. Ich werde mal das Kartenmaterial sichten.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. September 2015)

Ich gebe das mal weiter - Entschuldigung vom NP:
_Leider gab es laut Information der Nationalparkverwaltung einen Fehler beim Ablauf der Sperrungen weshalb die betreffenden Schilder zu früh montiert wurden. Damit hatten wir nicht die Möglichkeit, die Sperrungen im Vorfeld bekannt zu geben und zu erläutern. Der Nationalpark Harz bedauert dies und hofft in jedem Fall auf eine weiterhin gute Zusammenarbeit mit der Nutzergruppe der Mountainbiker!_

Meine Einschätzung dazu:

Ich gehe in diesem Fall wirklich davon aus, dass dieses verfrühte Aufstellen der Schilder ein Versehen war. Der NP KANN im Moment gar kein Interesse daran haben, uns vor den Kopf zu stoßen. Nach Aussage von Dr. Knolle gab es wegen dieses Fehlers gestern seit 7 Uhr früh auch richtig Stress im Haus...
Davon ab habe ich ja immer wieder geschrieben, das wir als DIMB IG Harz natürlich die Sperrungen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen allesamt als überflüssig erachten. Es ist aber davon auszugehen, das OHNE Einwirken der IG der Nationalpark einfach die ursprünglich geplanten 15 Wege gesperrt hätte. Wir wissen auf Grund eines glücklichen Zufalls tatsächlich über ein paar Interna der NPV Bescheid...
Ich empfehle jedem ganz dringend und TROTZDEM an der Bauaktion am 17 teilzunehmen. Aus zwei Gründen:
- Stärke zeigen
- NPV Leute direkt fragen/nerven/aufklären - Meinung sagen. Wird keine bessere Möglichkeit geben.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (29. September 2015)

Gerrit+IG Danke für den Einsatz!
Bei "unseren" Möglichkeiten (Lobby?) kommt man nur mit der Eichhörnchenmethode weiter, unbefriedigend !!!

Vielleicht können totale, in temporäre Sperrungen geändert werden.

Wärend der Woche, insbesondere am späten nachmittag ist zwischen nix und garnix, auf den spannenden Wegen im NP los. So das mann etwa Juni bis mitte September diverse Wege ab 17 oder 18 Uhr vielleicht doch frei bekommt, ggf bis 1h vor der Dämmerung (wg. Wild und gedöns). 


Da alles Gut läuft  kann man das nach dem nächsten Sommer erweitern. Sonntags ab 16.00 .... 

Ich habe die Zeitfenster auch wärend der Schulferien bereits mehrfach genutzt, wenn doch noch ein paar Wanderer unterwegs waren, fühlte ich mich sicherer.


----------



## saxe (30. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Kumpel und ich haben nächste Woche Zeit (5.10.-8.10., sind recht Flexibel) und suchen einen Hobby-Guide der uns die Gegend um Wernigerode für eine Tages oder Nachmittagsrunde zeigt.
Wir sind mit Endurobikes unterwegs und hoch wie runter fit für eine knackige Runde.
Da es ja momentan so schwierig ist, bedingt durch die Streckensperrungen sind wir halt auf einem Guide angewiesen oder per PN eventuell  auch GPS Daten.

Ich hoffe uns kann jemand helfen ansonsten fällt unsere Runde hier im Harz halt aus und wir müssen dann unseren Homespots in Witten NRW unsicher machen.

Danke und Gruß schon mal
Daniel


----------



## mawe (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin am Wochenende 10.10. und 11.10. in Wernigerode zu Gast. Ich fahre ungern allein und wollte eigentlich anfragen, ob am Samstag jemand in der Region eine Tour fährt und mich mitnehmen könnte.

Oder sollten die Trails derzeit möglichst nicht befahren werden, um unnötigen Streß mit anderen Besuchern und/oder der Nationalparkverwaltung zu vermeiden?

Viele Grüße,
Martin

PS: Für Hilfe bei Aufräum-/Bauaktionen in der näheren Umgebung von Wernigerode hätte ich Sonntag zwischen 11:00 und 15:00 Zeit ebenfalls Zeit.


----------



## andi. (9. November 2015)

Gibt es eine Auflistung aller gesperrten Wege im Harz? Wir planen gearade 3 Touren für die nächsten Tage und das würde sehr helfen. Dank euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (9. November 2015)

Hi andi,

noch nicht komplett...aber ich mache mal was fertig!


----------



## jaamaa (10. November 2015)

GOTT SEI DANK... alles wird wieder gut!


Eben im TV gesehen... N3, Hallo Niedersachsen

"Der Streit zwischen den Mountainbikern und der Nationalparkverwaltung im Harz ist beigelegt. Man hat sich geeinigt, das Radfahrer zukünftig mehr Rücksicht auf Fußgänger nehmen. Diese haben immer Vorrang! Im Gegenzug gibt die Verwaltung einige im Frühjahr gesperrte Wege wieder für die Biker frei"

Ähhhm... habe ich evtl. etwas verpasst?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. November 2015)

also bILD: "alles frei, aber keine rotsocken plattfahren"


----------



## dezilaiceps (10. November 2015)

Hier mal der Link zur Nachricht: http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung...ntainbiker-im-Harz-beigelegt,ndsmag17264.html

Aufgrund der Kürze des Beitrages sind natürlich leider keine Details über die getroffene Vereinbarung genannt worden. Ich hoffe, dass wir hier bald mehr darüber erfahren werden.


----------



## dezilaiceps (11. November 2015)

Auf der Internetseite des Nationalpark Harz kann jetzt die offizielle Karte mit den für MTB gesperrten Wege herunter geladen werden.http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/downloads/Fuer_Rad_MTB_gesperrte_Wege.pdf

Wen es interessiert, kann sich auch noch die PM der NPV Harz dazu reinziehen.
http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/2015/10/mountainbike/


----------



## Plumpssack (11. November 2015)

dezilaiceps schrieb:


> http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/downloads/Fuer_Rad_MTB_gesperrte_Wege.pdf



Vielen Dank, habe schon länger nach einer Harzkarte gesucht in der die besten Trails markiert sind


----------



## WgD (18. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich als Flachland-Berliner bin demnächst im Harz und wollte eigentlich folgende Strecke vom User Hasifisch fahren. Da die GPS-Aufzeichnung schon etwas älter ist, bin ich mir unsicher, ob das alles noch so befahrbar ist. Könnt Ihr mir da helfen?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=osonhykearqosbdh

Prinzipiell suche ich eine schöne Trail-/Enduro-Tour mit Startpunkt Wernigerode und irgendwas zwischen 1000hm und 1300hm.

Danke!


----------



## fm7775 (18. Dezember 2015)

Machbar, es gibt Leute die fahren auch im Schnee den Brocken hoch

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kasebi (18. Dezember 2015)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Machbar, es gibt Leute die fahren auch im Schnee den Brocken hoch



Alle Jahre wieder am 24.12. Dieses mal wohl ohne Schnee. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiK75 (28. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen, ich möchte im Mai mit ein paar Kollegen eine etwa 40km Tour durch den Harz machen. Unsere Kondition und auch unsere Fahrtechnik ist mittelmäßig. Ich habe mir schon ein paar Touren bei Komot angeschaut, irgendwie erscheinen da nur schwarze Touren. Kennt ihr eine Tour die Truppe Anfänger fahren kann?

Schöne Grüße aus Berlin.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## battiwr (28. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## battiwr (28. Januar 2016)

AndiK75 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich möchte im Mai mit ein paar Kollegen eine etwa 40km Tour durch den Harz machen. Unsere Kondition und auch unsere Fahrtechnik ist mittelmäßig. Ich habe mir schon ein paar Touren bei Komot angeschaut, irgendwie erscheinen da nur schwarze Touren. Kennt ihr eine Tour die Truppe Anfänger fahren kann?
> 
> Schöne Grüße aus Berlin.
> 
> ...



schaut doch mal auf der seite von der volbank Arena. 

http://volksbank-arena-harz.de/routen/index.php


----------



## AndiK75 (28. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank. Ich denke da werden wir was tolles finden. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Februar 2016)

Ich bin jetzt wieder da... 

AndiK75

Melde dich einfach kurz vorher nochmal, oft geht kurzfristig auch was zusammen.


----------



## CarloDiamant (17. Februar 2016)

wieder da? auch dieses WE? dann lass war starten alter Baumeister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (17. Februar 2016)

Ach du Kacke... 
Habe seit 5 Monaten kein Bike mehr berührt. Wenn du akso Bock auf eine Reha-Runde hast...


----------



## CarloDiamant (17. Februar 2016)

Kämm Dir den Sirup aus dem Bart und es kann los gehen.


----------



## Plumpssack (17. Februar 2016)

Lohnt es sich denn aus schneetechnischer Sicht schonwieder in Wernigerode zu fahren?


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Februar 2016)

Werde ich morgen auf einer Schnupperrunde mal testen.
Carlo:
Woher weißt du von meinem Bart?!?


----------



## Plumpssack (17. Februar 2016)

Letztes WE in der Nähe vom Torfhaus kamen uns nur Langlaufskifahrer und Schneeschuhwanderer entgegen, hat eher begrenzt Spass gemacht


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Februar 2016)

Also ich war heute um Wernigerode rum unterwegs, kleine Renne konnte man keine einzige Schlüsselstelle fahren, da ists noch weiß. War zwar schon sehr tauig aber noch weiß.


----------



## Germox (13. März 2016)

Hallo Harzer 
sind denn die Trails mittlerweile befahrbar,oder doch noch alles recht vermatscht? 
Wir wollten am kommenden Wochenende eigentlich ne kleine Ausfahrt machen (einschlisslich "Holy Trail") und mich würde interessieren, ob sich die Fahrt,bzw  Anŕeise lohnt? 
Das Wetter soll ja am kommmenden Wochenende echt Bombe werden.


----------



## CarloDiamant (14. März 2016)

Grüß Dich Germox. Bei uns ist alles Tutti soweit! so ab 500 m  kann noch etwas Schnee bzw Eis liegen. Holy ist frei. Alex war noch eisig zum Teil.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. März 2016)

CarloDiamant schrieb:


> ...Alex war noch eisig zum Teil.


 
Was macht die Schulter?


----------



## Germox (14. März 2016)

Danke Carlo......na dann steht dem Wochenende ja nichts im Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloDiamant (15. März 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Was macht die Schulter?



Danke der Nachfrage! Ich hoffe dass in 2 Wochen wieder alles dem Ausgangszustand entspricht. War ein unglücklicher Einschlag - aber halb so wild  Das nächste mal nehme ich Schlittschuhe mit !


----------



## Hasifisch (15. März 2016)

Streusalz...


----------



## CarloDiamant (15. März 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Streusalz...


Doch nicht im Nationalpark ! Lieber gleich mit Beton angleichen die ganzen Unebenheiten da oben !


----------



## Germox (19. März 2016)

So......Ausfahrt beendet. Es waren 40km bei 900hm. Waren nen paar schöne Trails bei. Aber leider ists doof,wenn man sich nicht wirklich auskennt. Hab nichtmal den Einstieg zum HolyTrail wiedergefunden
Sind bestimmt mehrmals dran vorbeigefahren  
Ich muss mich bei Zeiten mal euch anschliessen. Vielleicht nimmt mich ja Carlo oder jemand anderes mal wieder mit.
Ab 500hm ists schon noch recht frostig und teilweise vereist.
 In Umgebung der Steinerden Renne,sieht es ja vielleicht wüst aus und sowas nennen die Forstarbeiten!
Meine Fresse..... .aber die MTBer fahren ja alles kaputt
Also wie gesagt........würde mich gern einen oder mehreren Locals mal anschliessen um nicht die hälfte der Zeit,mit suchen nach Trails zu verbringen.

Gruss,Stephan


----------



## Hasifisch (22. März 2016)

Germox schrieb:


> ...In Umgebung der Steinerden Renne,sieht es ja vielleicht wüst aus und sowas nennen die Forstarbeiten!
> Meine Fresse..... .aber die MTBer fahren ja alles kaputt...


 
Es geht noch besser.
Ich hatte beim Auftraggeber dieser Verwüstung in der Gegend mal anfragen lassen, wie es um die Rekultivierung eines fantastischen alten, aber vergammelten Wanderweges durch uns bestellt ist. Die Antwort, die meinem Kontakt gegeben wurde: ist nicht erwünscht, der Weg soll sterben: es soll "ruhig bleiben im Wald".
Das alles in der Ecke Thumkuhlental, wo vor Jahren ein ähnliches Schlachtfeld war bzw. weiter unten im Bereich Bahnparallelautobahn...ähh -weg gerade ist.


----------



## Germox (22. März 2016)

Da kann man echts nicht mehr zu sage


----------



## downhillsau (22. März 2016)

Ja, 
leider ist das auch sehr bequem für die Verantwortlichen. Zum einen muss man nix machen, was somit auch kein Geld kostet und zum anderen wird der Weg weniger bis gar nicht mehr benutzt. 
Ein anderes trauriges Beispiel ist ja der 5-Minuten trail oder hat sich da seit letztem Herbst was getan? Den wollten wir mal wieder reaktivieren, weil man dort einfach auch in Ruhe fahren kann. Mal sehen, ob wir das demnächst hinkriegen.

Garrit, meinst du damit den Kammweg, speziell die obere Verlängerung? Echt traurig sowas...


----------



## CarloDiamant (23. März 2016)

Jo Thomas, Kammweg oberer Teil = Bergmannsstieg.  Wäre in der Summe ne wirklich geile Abfahrt bzw.  ne super alternative Wanderstrecke zu BPW, Bielsteinchaussee , ect.

5min-trail sollten wir mal in Angriff nehmen, damit eure Sonntagstour wieder wie gewohnt ablaufen kann.


----------



## Banana-TuD (25. März 2016)

Sind morgen (Karsamstag) bei euch irgendwelche kleineren oder größeren Touren geplant? Würde mich gern mal wieder aufs Enduro schwingen nach 3 Monaten Abstinenz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (25. März 2016)

Morgen ist MSB X-Trail angesagt!


----------



## tommi101 (29. März 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Morgen ist MSB X-Trail angesagt!



Und, wie war´s in St.Andreasberg...bei dem Wetter bestimmt ganz schön voll, oder?
Ist irgendwas Neues entstanden, Trails...Northshores etc.?
Ich fahr nächstes WE hin...wenn sich die Wetterprognose nicht deutlich verschlechtert


----------



## Hasifisch (29. März 2016)

War super! Habe es dort noch nie so voll gesehen - aber mehr als 5 Minuten haben wir nie gestanden. Stellenweise schlammig, aber mit richtiger Bereifung gut beherrschbar - sogar die 6, vor der ich bei den Bedingungen echt Schiss hatte und auch eine Stelle ausgelassen habe. Das liegt aber eher an mangelnder Fahrpraxis.
Es gibt ein paar kleine Neuigkeiten: Wippe ist erstmal weg, kommt wohl bald wieder. Am großen Wallride gibt es wieder einen Ausstieg an der alten Position mit mehr Flow und der große Drop hat einen kleinen Bruder.


----------



## dezilaiceps (29. März 2016)

Das Du vor der "6" Schiss hattest, überrascht mich jetzt aber. Bei der Erstbefahrung - es war meine Parkpremiere am letzten WE! wurde auch Zeit - habe ich auch an zwei Stellen verweigert, einmal in den Matschkurven und einmal an der ganz steilen Rampe bevor man aus dem Wald kommt. Das lag aber an der Fahrsperre zwischen den Ohren und nicht am Material. Beim zweiten Mal bin ich durch gefahren, naja im Vergleich zu Dominik geschlichen, ohne abzusteigen oder gar abgestiegen zu werden. Die Gabel geht übrigens mit IRT wunderbar, hatte 50 psi in der HK und 105 psi im IRT und das bei meinem ungünstigen KFA.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. März 2016)

Ich hab´mir das nicht anmerken lassen... 
Auf der 6 gibt es mittendrin eine Passage, wo die eigentlich Linie über einen Stein auf der linken Seite geht. Ich bin den eigentlich schon gefahren, aber am Samstag hatte ich da Schiss. Bin daneben runtergeeiert, obwohl mit Schwung über den Stein eigentlich einfacher ist - außer mental eben...
Rest war okay. Bin dann ja auch endlich bei der x-ten Fahrt wieder den Drop auf der 2 gefahren.
War auf jeden Fall sehr schön! Und Dominik hatte ja auch einen DOWNHILLER!!! 
Ich hab´es dir ja schon gesagt - aktuell würde ich die Hacke nicht mehr verkaufen...


----------



## Ven (31. März 2016)

Mir war so als hätte dich der DOWNHILLER an einem Gegenanstieg mal rechts überholen müssen. Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2016)

Kann ich mich nicht darn erinnern, würde mich aber bei meinen Gummbeinen und bei meinem Gummikopf an dem Tag nicht wundern...


----------



## MirkoW (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe von einigen schönen Trails rund um die Plesseburg gehört. So etwas wie Wasserlauf-Trail!?

Kennt diesen jemand und kann mir sagen wo das ist? oder hat sogar nen .gpx Track?

Soll wohl technisch auch recht anspruchsvoll mit Hindernissen ausgestattet sein...

VG


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo Mirko,

es gibt mehrere Trails, die du meinen könntest, aber nicht wirklich rund um die Plesse, man kommt nur darüber auch hin.
Alle diese Trails sind problematisch (illegal o.ä.) und/oder sehr schwer zu finden. Deshalb sollten Hinweise dazu hier nicht öffentlich ausgebreitet werden, du kannst aber sehr gern per PN zu mir oder anderen Kontakt dazu aufnehmen.


----------



## Chefkocher (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

als große Harz-Fans geht es endlich wieder los, die nächsten Tage dürfen wir endlich wieder „harzen“. Im Harz-Regionalforum habe ich daher schon einen Thread gestartet um die aktuelle Situation im NP in Erfahrung zu bringen. Da wir nur am Donnerstag ne größere Tour (Rest der Tage sind bikeparktechnisch schon fest verplant) machen können, müssen wir wohl leider mit viel Betrieb im NP rechnen, was die Tourenplanung zusätzlich zu aktuellen Streckensperrungen nicht wirklich erleichtert. Daher würde uns eine Einschätzung der Planungen hier sicherlich weiterhelfen.

Unsere Klassikerrunde startet in der Regel mit HSB von Wernigerode nach Schierke, dort dann Pfaffenstieg, Höllenstieg, Hohnekamm, Beerenstieg, Renne, HolyTrail, Wernigerode…leider scheint hier wohl insbesondere der Höllenstieg und der gesamte Hohnekamm (inkl. Beerenstieg) sperrungstechnisch problematisch. Wie sieht es aktuell im Bereich der Renne und beim HolyTrail aus? Im Bereich der Renne habe ich von Holzarbeiten gehört, beim Holy habe ich keinerlei aktuelle Informationen….

Interessant wäre auch mal die Trails südlich von Schierke zu erkunden (kennen wir noch gar nicht) und evtl. mit o.g. Tour zu verbinden. Start in Braunlage Richtung Elend, den Grenzweg rauf (alternativ wenn schon möglich per Wurmberglift) dann oben den Wurmbergstieg, weiter über Mäuse- und Schnarcherklippen nach Schierke, dort dann Pfaffenstieg, dann evtl. in der Mitte des Beerenstiegs einsteigen, über Ottofelsen Richtung Renne, dann mit HSB wieder nach Schierke und von dort über den Hexenstieg retour.

Alternativ haben wir noch unsere Tour durch den westlichen Teil des NP (Butterstieg,Achtermanshöhe, Kaiserweg, Pionierweg (leider auch gesperrt), Moltkehaustrail (auch gesperrt)….wahrscheinlich auch überall die Hölle los…

Was meint ihr? Was macht überhaupt Sinn


----------



## jaamaa (4. Mai 2016)

Mal abgesehen das ja einiges gesperrt ist, würde ich dies ohnehin an Himmelfahrt meiden.
Das ist überall ätzend voll und macht dann keinen Spaß.

Nehmt euch morgen bikemäßig  eine Auszeit und geht lieber einen Trinken


----------



## jaamaa (4. Mai 2016)

Und von Schierke über Elend zurück nach Braunlage zum Ende einer langen Tour ist mega anstrengend.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (4. Mai 2016)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen das ja einiges gesperrt ist, würde ich dies ohnehin an Himmelfahrt meiden.
> Das ist überall ätzend voll und macht dann keinen Spaß.
> 
> Nehmt euch morgen bikemäßig  eine Auszeit und geht lieber einen Trinken



 Genau, Bollerwagen mit'm Fass Bier den Höllenstieg hochzerren und Radfahrer dumm machen!

Eine Tour würde ich mir an dem Tag auch klemmen, wir probieren es auch lieber in Schulenberg in der Hoffnung, daß es wegen des Liftes und der Strecke nicht so voll wird. Letztes Jahr zu Himmelfahrt gab es schon auf der Anfahrt in Bad Harzburg Stau.


----------



## jaamaa (4. Mai 2016)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Genau, Bollerwagen mit'm Fass Bier den Höllenstieg hochzerren und Radfahrer dumm machen!
> .


----------



## Chefkocher (4. Mai 2016)

[/QUOTE]


jaamaa schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen das ja einiges gesperrt ist, würde ich dies ohnehin an Himmelfahrt meiden.
> Das ist überall ätzend voll und macht dann keinen Spaß.
> 
> Nehmt euch morgen bikemäßig  eine Auszeit und geht lieber einen Trinken



Hmm...blöd nur das morgen unser erster Tag wäre, da ist's noch nen bisserl früh für ne Auszeit ;-))

Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag sind wir leider schon fest verabredet/verplant, daher bleibt leider nur der Donnerstag...dafür sind wir dann aber keine Horde sondern "nur" meine Frau und ich ;-)...irgendwas muss da gehen...

Ok, Verbundung von Schierke über Elend nach Braunlage kenne ich leider nur von der Karte, daher besten Dank für den Hinweis


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Mai 2016)

Also Himmelfahrt im Harz bedeutet, das zu den nromalen Wander/Touristenbewegungen (die gut und wichtig für den Harz sind) auch noch die Himmelfahrer kommen. Das Abgefahrene daran ist, dass die sich zu 90% genau zu den generveten Wanderen gesellen... 
Ergo: man kann an Himmelfahrt ganz hervorragend und in Ruhe biken und sieht kaum eine Bierleiche, wenn man abseits der touristischen Hauptmeilen unterwegs ist. DAS allerdings erfordert schon erhebliche Einarbeitung und/oder einen Ortskundigen.
Da seid ihr nun ein wenig knapp. Tipp wäre aber noch, es registriert sich jemand bei uns unter ig-harz.de und ihr schaut dort im internen Forum mal wegen morgen bzw. macht dort eine ANfrage.
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (4. Mai 2016)

Naja, die Hexenstiegroute von Elend nach Braunlage ist jetzt nicht so schlimm.
Ich würde/werde aber auch auf den Harzrand ausweichen am Donnerstag, auf all den genannten Wegen wird schon einiges los sein, auf den Stiegen wird man eher keine Bollerwagen antreffen aber vermehrt Wandergruppen, rund um die Zentren (Schierke, Bahnhof Drei Annen, Torfhaus, usw.) ist angesichts der Wetteraussichten eine hohe Frequenz zu erwarten.


----------



## Chefkocher (4. Mai 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also Himmelfahrt im Harz bedeutet, das zu den nromalen Wander/Touristenbewegungen (die gut und wichtig für den Harz sind) auch noch die Himmelfahrer kommen. Das Abgefahrene daran ist, dass die sich zu 90% genau zu den generveten Wanderen gesellen...
> Ergo: man kann an Himmelfahrt ganz hervorragend und in Ruhe biken und sieht kaum eine Bierleiche, wenn man abseits der touristischen Hauptmeilen unterwegs ist. DAS allerdings erfordert schon erhebliche Einarbeitung und/oder einen Ortskundigen.
> Da seid ihr nun ein wenig knapp. Tipp wäre aber noch, es registriert sich jemand bei uns unter ig-harz.de und ihr schaut dort im internen Forum mal wegen morgen bzw. macht dort eine ANfrage.
> Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!



Besten Dank...da wirst du wohl Recht haben....Hmm...was tun? Hab erstmal nen Account bei der IG Harz erstellt und warte erstmal auf die Freischaltung....ups...schon passiert ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (4. Mai 2016)

Schlimm nicht... aber nach 1500 hm und am Ende eines ausgefüllten Biketages doch sehr zäh und anstrengend. Ich fahr lieber zum Abschluss den letzten Trail runter.


----------



## toschi (4. Mai 2016)

@jaamaa 
wer nicht?, schon klar, gibt aber eben "zäheres"...
gibt ja bald ne Kabinenbahn von Schierke zum Wurmberg, Busse fahren jetzt schon...


----------



## Chefkocher (4. Mai 2016)

Ich habe gerade mal bei der Wurmbergseilbahn angerufen. Die machen morgen schon den Bikepark auf und nehmen somit auch morgen schon Bikes mit rauf. Dann wären wir doch am überlegen diese Shuttlemöglichkeit zu nutzen und dort in dem Wurmbergstieg einzusteigen und über die Mäuse- und Schnarcherklippen nach Schierke zu trailen. Das kennen wir allerdings noch gar nicht, haben nur davon berichtet bekommen....empfehlenswert? 
Ab Schierke könnte man dann nochmal den Pfaffenstieg mitnehmen und per  Hexenstieg  über Elend nach Braunlage zurück. Auf den stiegen sollte es ja vielleicht nicht so übermäßig voll sein...


----------



## jaamaa (4. Mai 2016)

Frag nochmal nach... Mir ist so, dass es da für Biker kein Preis Modell  für eine Einzelfahrt gibt. 
Ansonsten... hochstrampenln geht eigentlich auch. Man muss ja nicht ganz hoch


----------



## Chefkocher (4. Mai 2016)

Stimmt...da war ja was ;-) sind bekanntermaßen nicht so felixibel in Braunlage. Wenn man sich für ein bzw. zwei 5er Karten zieht, muss man dann alle 5 Fahrten an einem Tag verbrauchen oder ließe sich der Rest an einem anderen Tag der Saison verbrauchen ?

Hochradeln geht ja immer noch ;-)

Wichtiger:
Lohnen sich die benannten Strecken?


----------



## Germox (4. Mai 2016)

Ist Sonnabend jemand unterwegs und würde mich evtl. mitnehmen? Startpunkt Wernigerode, Illseburg, B.Harzburg......ganz egal! 
Wäre echt froh..mit nem Local unterwegs zu sein. Finde einfach die Einstiege ,zu den ganzen coolen Trails nicht 
Wenns Sonnabend nicht klappt....gern auch einen anderen Tag. 

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Mai 2016)

Samstag geht bei mir gar nicht, Sonnntag würde ich aber gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Germox (5. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei Sontag ist gut. Musst nur sagen von wo und ne Uhrzeit.


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Mai 2016)

Generell starten wir gegen Zehn irgendwo...Letzteres ist halt noch abzusprechen...


----------



## Germox (5. Mai 2016)

Ok......dann meld dich rechtzeitig. Aber machts nicht zu kompliziert mit dem Startpunkt Parkplatz Hochschule Wernigerode vielleicht. Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Akira (7. Mai 2016)

Kann mir jemand gute Trails bergab empfehlen. Vom Brocken runter nach Wernigerode.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2016)

Vom Brocken runter gibt es keinen Trail bzw. darf man keinen fahren. Du musst auf jeden Fall erstmal ein gutes Stück Straße runter, weshalb der Brocken für uns Einheimische ...ähh... WENIGER interessant ist. Wenn du aber auf einmal dort oben gelandet bist, hilft es nichts, musst halt kurz Asphalt fahren und dabei Rücksicht auf den Fußgängerverkehr nehmen. Dann hast du die Wahl. Da wäre erstmal wichtig zu wissen, in welche Richtung du generell fahren möchtest.
Du darfst z.B. den oberen Abschnitt des Höllenstieges fahren, oder du fährst zum Ahrensklint und nimmst den Pfarrstieg. Da der Brocken mitten im Nationalpark liegt, gibt es nicht so viele legale Möglichkeiten.
Mehr Infos zu dem Gebiet wirst du hier nicht groß bekommen können, da man sich sehr schnell in unerlaubten Tipps bewegt.


----------



## Germox (7. Mai 2016)

Hey Garrit,
[email protected] Runkel....hat mir geschrieben, dass er und nen paar Kumpel, morgen um 11uhr in Wernigerode aufschlagen um ne Tour zu starten. Wollen wir uns da anschliessen oder ist dir das zu spät? 
Ansonsten komme ich mit dir mit und wir starten schon um zehn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2016)

Würde ich gern, aber das ist für mich leider echt zu spät. Vielleicht treffen wir die anderen unterwegs irgendwo.


----------



## Germox (7. Mai 2016)

Ok dann starten wir früher und vielleicht treffen wir ja wirklich auf die Truppe
Weisst du schon wo und wann es losgehen soll?


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Mai 2016)

Ich lege es jetzt mal fest - morgen 10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Hochschule Harz am Eichberg!


----------



## Germox (7. Mai 2016)

Super bis denne.


----------



## Germox (8. Mai 2016)

Wollt mich hier nochmal für die tolle Runde und die super Trails ,bei euch bedanken! Hat mir echt Spass gemacht und ich habe einiges an Selbstvertrauen gewonnen. Dachte vorher nicht, dass ich solche Trails fahren kann...auch wenns nicht ganz so geschmeidig aussah, wie bei euch Aber man lernt ja nie aus. Hoffe wir fahren wiedermal zusammen ne Runde.
Wünsche euch noch nen schönen Restsonntag


----------



## Akira (9. Mai 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Du darfst z.B. den oberen Abschnitt des Höllenstieges fahren, .



Bis wo geht der obere Teil?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Mai 2016)

Akira schrieb:


> Bis wo geht der obere Teil?



Bis zum Victor-von-Scheffel-Weg.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2016)

Yepp. Geht jetzt richtig gut, die Baumhindernisse da sind wundersam verschwunden.


----------



## kalihalde (10. Mai 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Yepp. Geht jetzt richtig gut, die Baumhindernisse da sind wundersam verschwunden.


Ist fast wie Forstautobahn . Man kommt viel schneller vorwärts . Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2016)

Gebe ich an die - mir natürlich nicht bekannten - Macher weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (10. Mai 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> Ist fast wie Forstautobahn . Man kommt viel schneller vorwärts . Vielen Dank.



Es WAR wie Forstautobahn: Sattelstütze ganz raus, Kette rechts und und in den Windschatten gehängt.


----------



## Akira (10. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand von den Lokals am Donnerstag Zeit und Lust auf eine (Enduro)Runde. Ca. 40-50km. mit Trails. Muss auch nicht auf den Brocken hoch 

Leider sagt der Wetterbericht für das lange WE kein guten Aussichten vorraus.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2016)

Ich bin weg...


----------



## CarloDiamant (10. Mai 2016)

Ich würde am Do fahren - aber erst ab 18 Uhr .


----------



## Akira (10. Mai 2016)

Das ist mir zu spät. Ich möchte schon tagsüber fahren.


----------



## Akira (12. Mai 2016)

Das war eine ansträngende aber gute Tour. Wernigerode-Brocken-Wernigerode. Habe zwar 3h bis rauf gebraucht, aber die Trails bergab waren dafür Belohnung genug. H-Steig und H-Trail konnte man komplett fahren. Interessant, das einem sogar auf dem H-Trail Wanderer entgegenkommen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (12. Mai 2016)

Akira schrieb:


> Das war eine ansträngende aber gute Tour. Wernigerode-Brocken-Wernigerode. Habe zwar 3h bis rauf gebraucht, aber die Trails bergab waren dafür Belohnung genug. H-Steig und H-Trail konnte man komplett fahren. Interessant, das einem sogar auf dem H-Trail Wanderer entgegenkommen.


Ist ja eigentlich auch ein Wanderweg.


----------



## Optimizer (17. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen,
ich bin nächste Woche wieder dienstlich in Goslar. Macht es Sinn das Bike für eine Feierabendtour im Harz mitzubringen bzw. wie nass ist es bei euch momentan?

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## BikeTiefling (17. Juni 2016)

Moin,
kommt auf die Strecke an. Nach dem Wochenende kann ich Dir vielleicht mehr sagen. Aber da es lange hell ist warum nicht das Bike einpacken. ;-)
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (17. Juni 2016)

Mich würde mal die Ecke Wernigerode Richtung Schierke reizen... ein paar technische Trails mit dem Fatbike.


----------



## DerMetzger85 (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo in die Runde.Ist Sonntag wer unterwegs?Vielleicht bei Darlingerode.Würde gern nochmal den Holy fahren oder vielleicht Wassertal.

Hat wer Lust?


----------



## Optimizer (20. Juni 2016)

Sodele.....Wetter für Mittwochabend sieht ja ganz gut aus.
Ich bin gerade am planen und bräuchte noch ein paar Lokalinfos. Ich will von Ilsenburg zu den Zeterklippen. Mein Plan war Ilsetal hoch, Bremerweg, Heinrich-Heine, Stempelsbuche, Gelber Brink, Weißtannenheiweg, Klippenweg, Sohlwinkelstr., Molkehaustern, Alexanderstieg, Weiße-Steine-Weg, Forsthaus Plessenburg, Paternosterklippe, Ilsestein, Eselsstiegs(?) und zurück.
Ist das fahrbar? Ist da was Nationalpark-sensibles drin, dass ich meiden sollte. Gibt es noch etwas, was ich bei der Runde an Wegen mitnehmen sollten?
Danke schonmal im Voraus!

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## battiwr (22. Juni 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sodele.....Wetter für Mittwochabend sieht ja ganz gut aus.
> Ich bin gerade am planen und bräuchte noch ein paar Lokalinfos. Ich will von Ilsenburg zu den Zeterklippen. Mein Plan war Ilsetal hoch, Bremerweg, Heinrich-Heine, Stempelsbuche, Gelber Brink, Weißtannenheiweg, Klippenweg, Sohlwinkelstr., Molkehaustern, Alexanderstieg, Weiße-Steine-Weg, Forsthaus Plessenburg, Paternosterklippe, Ilsestein, Eselsstiegs(?) und zurück.
> Ist das fahrbar? Ist da was Nationalpark-sensibles drin, dass ich meiden sollte. Gibt es noch etwas, was ich bei der Runde an Wegen mitnehmen sollten?
> Danke schonmal im Voraus!
> ...


Das Wetter spielt auf jeden Fall mit. Hinter der bremer Hütte rechts den Trail hoch, dass macht auch laune, dann kommst du zur stempelsbuche. 
Zu den großen zeternklippen führt auch trail hoch, den man ohne absetzenfahren kann , immer schön üben, und auf der andren seite wieder runter S1-S2.
Sonst sieht die tour nach einer schönen runde aus.
Viel Spaß


----------



## Optimizer (24. Juni 2016)

Ihr habt es ja schon schön hier:













Meine Highlights waren der Trail hoch und vorallem anschließend wieder runter von der Großen Zeterklippe, sowie der Alexandersteig. Den Einstieg in den Eselsteig hab ich nach dem Ilsestein verpasst...der letzte Trail mit den drei Serpentinen wieder zurück ins Ilsetal waren aber auch schön!
Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal!!!


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juni 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ihr habt es ja schon schön hier...


 
Ja! 
Eselstieg zu verpassen ist natürlich - bitter... 
Gib das nächste Mal wieder BEscheid, dann lernst du den besten Einstieg dort kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (24. Juni 2016)

Nur noch so ne Info: Der @dezilaiceps hat mich drauf hingewiesen, dass die Strasse entlang den Ilsefällen wegen Forstarbeiten gesperrt sei. Dem ist so, außerdem ist die Brücke vor der Bremerhütte weg... Die "Umleitung" dürfte den Locals ja bekannt sein.


----------



## Keepiru (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin kommende Woche beruflich in der Ecke Braunschweig/Bad Harzburg und will (und werde) am Dienstag Abend trailig fahren gehen. Noch jemand Lust? Bzw. Gibts ne Truppe an die man sich anschliessen kann?

Grüße,
Keepiru


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juli 2016)

Wenn du es auf Mittwoch verschieben könntest...


----------



## Keepiru (4. Juli 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wenn du es auf Mittwoch verschieben könntest...



blöderweise nicht. ich bin heute bis realtiv spät beschäftigt, morgen normale arbeitszeiten, mittwoch muss ich leider schon zurück in die heimat.


----------



## dezilaiceps (4. Juli 2016)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Ich bin kommende Woche beruflich in der Ecke Braunschweig/Bad Harzburg und will (und werde) am Dienstag Abend trailig fahren gehen. Noch jemand Lust? Bzw. Gibts ne Truppe an die man sich anschliessen kann?



Ist zwar Heimspiel für mich, habe aber am Dienstag auch keine Zeit zum Biken. Schade!


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juli 2016)

Wie sieht es denn Mittwochabend aus?
Also ich würde...


----------



## Keepiru (4. Juli 2016)

Lasst mich nicht alleine! Ich hab doch Angst im Dunkeln!

Sollte doch noch jemand mit wollen: ich fahre 17:30 hier los:
https://www.google.de/maps/place/51...4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d51.870512!4d10.560377


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen!  Ich will am Sonntag mit ein paar Freunden von Clausthal nach Torfhaus hoch und zurück nach Clausthal über den  Magdeburger Stieg und dann immer am Dammgraben lang. Weils angeblich der längste Trail Deutschlands ist wollten wir das mal fahren.
http://www.harzaktiv.net/images/Bike07_2016.jpg

Frage an die Locals: Lohnt sich die Strecke, oder gibt es in der Ecke wesentlich besseres zu entdecken? 
Wenn ich mir Bilder zum Dammgraben google sieht der angrenzende Weg ziemlich eintönig und anspruchslos aus..


Grüße
Tom


----------



## Keepiru (6. Juli 2016)

Dammgraben finde ich langweilig, Magdeburger Steig spitze. Wolfswarte finde ich sehr spassig.


----------



## Frankmen (6. Juli 2016)

moin ,
der Dammgraben ist eine "Rennbahn", Magdeburge/Steile Wand ist 
Aber einmal darf mann den Dammgraben ruhig auch fahren. 

happy trails
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (6. Juli 2016)

Längster Trail...  an der Wand für 95 % nicht fahrbar und am Dammgraben kann man den Autopilot anschalten.
 Da hat die Bike wieder einmal Blödsinn geschrieben


----------



## kalihalde (6. Juli 2016)

Den Dammgraben haben wir letztens mit klassischen Bikes zwischen Clausthal und Altenau (Kunstberg) befahren.




Huttaler Widerwaage



Jägersbleeker / Fortuner Teich




Eisenquelle am Dammgraben

Der Dammgraben ist ein landschaftlich sehr schöner Weg, um mit wenig Höhenmetern von Clausthal Richtung Torfhaus zu gelangen.

Viel Spaß wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Plumpssack (6. Juli 2016)

Die Harzer Grabenwege sind mMn eher ideal für den Crosser bis XC Bike. Wunderschöne Natur aber recht eintönige und flache Wegbeschaffenheit.
Dann lieber von Altenau aus zur Wolfswarte und den Butterstieg runter, dann zum Torfhaus und den Kaiserweg/Eckerlochstieg(hieß der so?) runter richtung Eckerstausee. Dann wieder zum Torfhaus hoch und zurück nach Altenau entweder nochmal über Wolfswarte/Butterstieg oder Magdeburger Weg.

Sonnige Sonntagnachmittage etc. würde ich auf der Ecke zwecks Wanderer allerdings lieber vermeiden.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Juli 2016)

@Keepiru
Warst du unterwegs?
Zum Dammgraben: es sind Trails. Nicht umsonst gibt es "S0" auf der STS...  Immerhin besser als Forststraße, wenn man die verbindung braucht.


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (6. Juli 2016)

Ok Ok.. Da habt ihr uns wahrscheinlich den Sonntag gerettet. Dann müssen wir nochmal umdenken und evtl aus euren Tips was Häkeln.

Danke erstmal. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keepiru (6. Juli 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> @Keepiru
> Warst du unterwegs?



Jup. Zwar hats mich den Berg hochgespült, und die Trails die ich gefahren bin waren eher Waschstrasse als Trail in manchen Ecken, aber die Berge waren zu 100% Wandererfrei. Sprich: Man konnte gut drauf halten. Hatte Spass, aber leider zu wenig technisch. Das Nächste mal brauche ich ein wenig Tipps. Waren aber trotzdem lustige 1000 Hömmes. 
Ich möchte mal wissen wer da S0-Trails auf der OpenMTBMap als S2 markiert hat...


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (7. Juli 2016)

Ich hab aus Plumpssacks Vorschlag mal was gebastelt.

Start Altenau > hoch zur Wolfswarte > runter auf Butterstieg > neben der Landstraße hoch nach Torfhaus > über Torfmoorweg zum Kaserwegtrail > runter und um den Abbenstein herum etwas an der Ecker rauf, östlich der Ecker den Pionierweg zum Eckerstausee runter > zurück hoch nach Torfhaus (*Kasierwegtrail bergauf fahrbar?*) > Magdeburger Weg bis Dammgraben runter > ab dort *besser Dammgraben nach Altenau runter oder Kellwasser runter zum Okerstausee?*

Oder übersichtlich: https://www.komoot.de/tour/10267773?ref=wtd

Könnt ihr mir eure Meinung dazu mitteilen.. Wir sind in der Ecke das erste Mal unterwegs.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Keepiru (7. Juli 2016)

Kaiserweg hoch ist ein bischen schäbig.


----------



## jaamaa (7. Juli 2016)

... und Pionier gesperrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (7. Juli 2016)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ... und Pionier gesperrt!


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (8. Juli 2016)

Hab mir grad mal die gesperrten wege im Nationalpark angesehen..  Hoffentlich wird das nicht noch mehr in den nächsten Jahren!
Da ich sonst eher östlich unterwegs bin kannte ich das Problem so noch garnicht.

Letzte Frage: Was sagt ihr zum Kellwasser anstatt Dammgraben? Ist das ne Forstautobahn?


----------



## jaamaa (8. Juli 2016)

Ne schöne Runde wäre auch...
Wolfswarte... Butter... Oderteich...Achtermann... Kaiserweg... Torfhaus... Magdeburger...
Bei Interesse kann ich es dir näher beschreiben


----------



## Alpha-Wiesel (8. Juli 2016)

Ich bin ganz Ohr  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alpacca (8. Juli 2016)

Moin, hat am Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine anständige Runde ab WR oder Umgebung mit Spaß und Spannung? Für mich müsste sich nur die Anfahrt lohnen, sprich nicht nur ne 2h Runde.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Juli 2016)

Wir werden vormittags Bikepark (wohl Hahneklee) und nachmittags dann ein schöne Runde von Drei Annen aus abwickeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (21. Juli 2016)

So....lang lang ist es her das ich hier mal was geschrieben bzw mal auf dem Rad saß. Letztes Jahr habe ich mir schon den Sonnenaufgang auf dem Brocken gegönnt. Dieses Jahr soll es der Sonnenuntergang sein. Diesmal aber nicht von zu Hause aus, wegen fehlender Kondition. Diesmal würde ich von Darlingerode starten, da ich unbedingt den Holy zum Abschluss  (hoffe im Dunkeln) fahren möchte. Wer hat Lust und Zeit? Gern auch per p.N.


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (26. Juli 2016)

Hey zusammen. In einem älteren Halberstadt Thread wurde hierher verwiesen, deswegen bin ich mal so frei und poste meine Anfrage auch hier. Hoffe daran stört sich niemand. 



WhisKey_Seb schrieb:


> Moin. Ich krame den hier mal aus der vertaubten Kiste.  Ich bin am Wochenende mal wieder in der alten Heimat und würde gerne für 1 oder 2 Stündchen abschalten und etwas fahren. Da ich nicht wirklich viel Zeit habe, komme ich nicht dazu weiter in den Harz zu fahren. Daher die Frage, gibt es in/ um Halberstadt ein paar schöne und einigermaßen beieinander liegende Trails? Flowig bis rumpelig darf alles dabei sein. Spiegelsberge evtl.? Langenstein, Harsleben und alles in der Umgebung wäre auch noch möglich. Oder dann doch in den Huy? Danke schonmal für eure Mithilfe.


----------



## Keepiru (26. Juli 2016)

Wir sind vom 6.-17.8. wieder im Harz unterwegs. Wenn jemand bei uns mitfahren, oder uns gern mal seine Ecke zeigen würde: Immer gern! 
Einfach anschreiben.


----------



## Matthes (26. Juli 2016)

WhisKey_Seb schrieb:


> Hey zusammen. In einem älteren Halberstadt Thread wurde hierher verwiesen, deswegen bin ich mal so frei und poste meine Anfrage auch hier. Hoffe daran stört sich niemand.




1-2 Stunden - folgende Empfehlung:

Langenstein: Parken am Schützenhaus, dann Richtung Hoppelberg, hinter dem Hohlweg gleich links zum Hoppelberg hoch, den Kammweg benutzen, bis Sichtweite Bahnhof Börnecke, hinter dem Bahübergang Richtung Blankenburg 50m, dann rechts Richtung Sandsteinhöhlen durch den Wald, hinter den Sandsteinhöhlen hoch zum Regenstein, an der Regensteinmühle wieder runter zum Flugfeld, dann Richtung Goldbach, Goldbach folgen bis zum Pfeiffenkrug, am Bach bleiben unter der B6n durch, dann Richtung Heimburg (R1 oder besser Kammweg) von dort Osterholz und zurück. 20-30km 1-1,5 Stunden.


----------



## dezilaiceps (26. Juli 2016)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Wir sind vom 6.-17.8. wieder im Harz unterwegs. Wenn jemand bei uns mitfahren, oder uns gern mal seine Ecke zeigen würde: Immer gern!
> Einfach anschreiben.


Kurze Nachfrage:
Beträgt der Aufenthalt tatsächlich 12 Tage, oder liegt hier ein Tippfehler vor?


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (26. Juli 2016)

Matthes schrieb:


> 1-2 Stunden - folgende Empfehlung:
> 
> Langenstein: Parken am Schützenhaus, dann Richtung Hoppelberg, hinter dem Hohlweg gleich links zum Hoppelberg hoch, den Kammweg benutzen, bis Sichtweite Bahnhof Börnecke, hinter dem Bahübergang Richtung Blankenburg 50m, dann rechts Richtung Sandsteinhöhlen durch den Wald, hinter den Sandsteinhöhlen hoch zum Regenstein, an der Regensteinmühle wieder runter zum Flugfeld, dann Richtung Goldbach, Goldbach folgen bis zum Pfeiffenkrug, am Bach bleiben unter der B6n durch, dann Richtung Heimburg (R1 oder besser Kammweg) von dort Osterholz und zurück. 20-30km 1-1,5 Stunden.



Hui, gleich ne ganze Tour-Empfehlung, vielen Dank dafür. Schaue ich mir nachher gleich mal auf ner Karte an.


----------



## Keepiru (26. Juli 2016)

dezilaiceps schrieb:


> Kurze Nachfrage:
> Beträgt der Aufenthalt tatsächlich 12 Tage, oder liegt hier ein Tippfehler vor?



12 Tage. Biken, Chillen, Grillen. Und Bieren natürlich.


----------



## dezilaiceps (26. Juli 2016)

Na da sollte sich doch an einem der beiden Wochenenden etwas ergeben, um gemeinsam bekannte und weniger bekannte Trails zu testen.
Bei Deinem letzten Kurzbesuch im Harz unter der Woche, hatte ich leider keine Zeit für eine Feierabendrunde.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2016)

Keepiru schrieb:


> 12 Tage. Biken, Chillen, Grillen. Und Bieren natürlich.


 

Meld dich dann nochmal hier, da können bestimmt Schnittmengen gefunden werden...in ALLEN Bereichen...


----------



## Keepiru (26. Juli 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...in ALLEN Bereichen...



Das war mir klar! 

ganz generell: wir sind in altenau. bier ist immer kalt gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhisKey_Seb (29. Juli 2016)

Matthes schrieb:


> 1-2 Stunden - folgende Empfehlung:
> 
> Langenstein: Parken am Schützenhaus, dann Richtung Hoppelberg, hinter dem Hohlweg gleich links zum Hoppelberg hoch, den Kammweg benutzen, bis Sichtweite Bahnhof Börnecke, hinter dem Bahübergang Richtung Blankenburg 50m, dann rechts Richtung Sandsteinhöhlen durch den Wald, hinter den Sandsteinhöhlen hoch zum Regenstein, an der Regensteinmühle wieder runter zum Flugfeld, dann Richtung Goldbach, Goldbach folgen bis zum Pfeiffenkrug, am Bach bleiben unter der B6n durch, dann Richtung Heimburg (R1 oder besser Kammweg) von dort Osterholz und zurück. 20-30km 1-1,5 Stunden.



Ich greife hier nochmal auf. Kann sein das ich meine Runde (die oben zitierte oder eine vergleichbare, wenn jemand was vorschlägt) auf Sonntag früh/ Vormittag verschiebe. Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, sehr gern.


----------



## Keepiru (7. August 2016)

Danke fürs mitnehmen heute! 
Wir sind auf dem Rückweg noch auf die Leistenklippe hochge...tragen und haben den Downhill Richtung Schierke + Pfarrweg mitgenommen. Absolute Supertour!


----------



## Keepiru (11. August 2016)

Morgen ist Pause bei uns, Samstag gehts weiter.
Wenn am Samstag jemand mitfahren will, meldet euch einfach!


----------



## Hasifisch (7. September 2016)

ACHTUNG

Diese Jahr gibt es wieder ein Saisonabschluss-WE. Und zwar - natürlich - das vor dem Feiertag, also vom 1.-3.10.
Schonmal freihalten bitte, mehr Infos in Kürze...


----------



## Hasifisch (22. September 2016)

Liebe IGler, liebe Harz-Interessierte,

ich hatte euch ja schon vorgewarnt - nun findet ihr auf unserer Website ig-harz.de unter "Events" die Möglichkeit, euch für die beiden Tage anzumelden.

Am 1.10. gibt es am Nachmittag eine kleine Runde (bis ca. 30km) Trail-Schnuppern rund um Wernigerode.

Am 2.10. dann ein vollgepackter Tag. Vormittags habt ihr die Möglichkeit, für nur 14 EUR statt 19 EUR ein Vier-Stunden-Ticket am Matthias-Schmidt-Berg zu ergattern. Auf euch warten dort im MSB-X-Trailpark verschiedene Trails, die ihr dank Lift-Unterstützung vielfach genießen könnt. Die Strecken sind zum Teil auch ganz hervorragend für Einsteiger geeignet!
Nach dem Mittag starten wir dann von Sankt Andreasberg mit den Rädern zurück nach Wernigerode. Euch erwarten spektakuläre Natur und darin eingebettet wunderbare Trails. Spätestens gegen 18:00 Uhr werden wir zurück in Wernigerode sein und die Fahrer zurück zu ihren Autos nach Andreasberg bringen.

Einzelheiten entnehmt ihr bitte den Texten auf der Website, diese werden heute im Laufe des Tages noch vervollständigt.

Viele Grüße,

Garrit "Hasifisch" Wenzel


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. September 2016)

Ich wäre ja gerne dabei, aber leider sind meine Bikes und die gesamte Ausrüstung schon in BaWü und es hat nix mehr ins Auto gepasst als ich hoch gefahren bin. 

Was anderes, ob das hier wohl mit dem Nationalpark abgestimmt ist? Ein Nightride von Elend über Braunlage zum Brocken, beworben auf Facebook? Schierke ->Brocken ist doch NP, oder liege ich da jetzt daneben?


----------



## Hasifisch (27. September 2016)

Mittenrin im NP, und nicht Brockenstraße. Nicht so tolle Aktion.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. September 2016)

Da stell ich mir die Frage, soll jetzt jeder zur Verwaltung Klinken putzen und betteln ob er mit dem Rad in Wald darf?
Ist Nachts Fahrradfahren perse im NP verboten? Wenn ja bitte ein Link für mich.
Ich hab das auch schon gemacht von Torfhaus zum Brocken um den Sonnenaufgang zu erleben, wirklich tolles Erlebniss

Also nicht das ich was mit der Aktion zu tun habe, ich bin noch nichtmal bei Facebook


----------



## Hasifisch (28. September 2016)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Da stell ich mir die Frage, soll jetzt jeder zur Verwaltung Klinken putzen und betteln ob er mit dem Rad in Wald darf?
> Ist Nachts Fahrradfahren perse im NP verboten? Wenn ja bitte ein Link für mich...


 
Die Sache ist ganz einfach: im NP gilt das NP-Gesetz. Alle anderen Wald-und Wegegesetze gelten dort NICHT. Und ja, wenn ich dort etwas untermehmen will, was eventuell mit dem NP kollidieren könnte, MUSS ich mich vorher halt erkundigen.
Hier geht es nicht darum, irgendwem den Spaß zu verbieten. Hier geht es darum, zu informieren. Und wenn diese organisierten Nightrides gegen das NP-Gesetz bzw. den Wegeplan verstoßen, haben wir alle als Mountainbiker ein Problem.

Auszug NPG Harz SA, §7:

_*Allgemeine Schutzbestimmungen*_

_...
2. die Ruhe der Natur durch Lärm oder gebündelte, weit reichend wirkende
Lichtstrahlen zu beeinträchtigen...
..._

Ergo: Nightrides ja, aber nur mit Funzellicht und leise. Und nun?

Ich werde mir nur erlauben, die Kollegen auf diesen Umstand hinzuweisen, weder werde ich wen verpfeifen, noch werde ich sie maßregeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (28. September 2016)

Ich habe mir das gerade durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es schon etwas vermessen (oder arg naiv) mit wohl bis zu 15 Leuten und Beleuchtung nachts durch den NP zu fahren und zu glauben, das könnte dort regulär sein. Wir reden hier nicht von 2-3 Leuten!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. September 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Auszug NPG Harz SA, §7:
> _*Allgemeine Schutzbestimmungen*_
> _...
> 2. die Ruhe der Natur durch Lärm oder gebündelte, weit reichend wirkende
> ...


na, hätte vermutet das spätestens 1 Stunde vor Dämmerung der NP verlassen werden muß.
aber Lärm? keine Schießspielchen?, da ist doch die Lobby vor.
_ "gebündelte, weit reichend wirkende"  _klar, da neumodisches Zeug

nur unendlich dämlich/selbstverliebt ist mal wieder die Selbstbeweihräucherung im Netz.
Falls NP am 3eckigen Pfahl einen Kontrollpunkt einrichtet, haben die Mitarbeiter am Sonntagabend bestimmt beste Laune..........


----------



## Wildsau30 (29. September 2016)

Nabend ich habe mir ne schöne GPS Tour zu den zeterklippen rausgesucht das Problem ist das die Tour mitten in Wernigerode in der Friedrichstraße anfängt.....wo parkt man da am Besten???Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Hasifisch (29. September 2016)

Gut auf dem Parkplatz der Hochschule. Noch besser auf dem 2. Parkplatz der Hochschule "Am Eichberg".


----------



## Wildsau30 (29. September 2016)

Danke Dir für den Tipp


----------



## kalihalde (30. September 2016)

Habe da mal ´ne Frage an die Auskenner der Harzer Gastronomie.
Gibt es die Gaststätte "Ilsenstein" oberhalb des Ilsensteins noch und hat die dieses WE zufällig auf?
Vielen Dank.

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezilaiceps (30. September 2016)

Moin Kalihalde,

die Gaststätte "Zum Ilsenstein" ist eigentlich schon längere Zeit geschlossen, allerdings mit zwei Ausnahmen, zum einen das Herrentags-WE und der Tag der dt. Einheit. War jedenfalls in den letzten Jahren so, falls doch wider erwartend zu sein sollte, müsste man auf die Plessenburg ausweichen. 

Gruß dezilaiceps


----------



## kalihalde (30. September 2016)

Alles klar, @dezilaiceps . Vielen Dank für Auskunft.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. September 2016)

dezilaiceps schrieb:


> Moin Kalihalde,
> die Gaststätte "Zum Ilsenstein" ist eigentlich schon längere Zeit geschlossen, allerdings mit zwei Ausnahmen, zum einen das Herrentags-WE und der Tag der dt. Einheit. War jedenfalls in den letzten Jahren so, falls doch wider erwartend zu sein sollte, müsste man auf die Plessenburg ausweichen.
> Gruß dezilaiceps



Ist wohl richtig!
Stand so auf einem Schild geschrieben, als wir uns uninformiert auf den Weg dorthin gemacht hatten :-(


----------



## HorstMaria (30. September 2016)

Hab gerade von einem Kollegen erfahren das die Gaststätte zum Tag der deutschen Einheit aufhaben soll. Wobei Gaststätte wohl übertrieben ist. Imbiss/Bistro passt glaube besser. Geplant ist das Ding auch an mehreren Tagen zu öffnen aber das dauert noch. Ich selbst war schon sehr lang nicht mehr da. Ein Kurzbericht ob es sich für Biker lohnt wär ganz gut. Als Ausweich wäre wie schon geschrieben die Plessenburg. Nicht weit entfernt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Oktober 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das gerade durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
> Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich es schon etwas vermessen (oder arg naiv) mit wohl bis zu 15 Leuten und Beleuchtung nachts durch den NP zu fahren und zu glauben, das könnte dort regulär sein. Wir reden hier nicht von 2-3 Leuten!





pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> na, hätte vermutet das spätestens 1 Stunde vor Dämmerung der NP verlassen werden muß.
> aber Lärm? keine Schießspielchen?, da ist doch die Lobby vor.
> _ "gebündelte, weit reichend wirkende"  _klar, da neumodisches Zeug
> 
> ...


Bejagung im NP dürfte wohl auch nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung des NP stattfinden. Ich nehme an darauf spielst du mit "Schießspielchen" an. Diese undifferenzierte Sicht auf Jäger stört mich ein wenig...

Und es ging mir, wie Hasifisch richtig erkannt hat, nich unbedingt um die kleine Gruppe aus drei bis fünf Kumpels die sich ein paar wenige mal im Jahr auf den Weg hoch zum Brocken machen um den Sonnenaufgang zu gucken.
Sondern darum dass offensichtlich jemand sowas in größerem Stil organisiert, auf einer Plattform mit hoher Reichweite veröffentlicht und das ganze von der Stadt Braunlage unterstützt wird. Und das vermutlich auch in der NPV nicht zwingend unbemerkt bleibt, was dem Ruf der Mountainbiker an sich wieder ein paar Kiesel mehr in denWeg legen könnte.

Naja ich werde mich dann ab nächste Woche mal wieder mit der UMgehung der 2m-Regel beschäftigen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Oktober 2016)

Fall die NP-Verwaltung mit der Nachtfahrt ein Problem hat -dafür mag es Gründe geben- dann haben sie einen Verantwortlich und Ansprechpartner, nämlich den Veranstalter dieser Fahrt. Wer glaubt, daß diese Aktion dem NP das Recht gibt, alle Radler in Sippenhaft zu nehmen, hat selber schon eine gewaltige Schere im Kopf!


----------



## HorstMaria (3. Oktober 2016)

Da ich nicht früher zu gekommen bin die Zeitung zu lesen möchte ich trotzdem kurz dazu informieren. Evtl. interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalihalde (3. Oktober 2016)

HorstMaria schrieb:


> Da ich nicht früher zu gekommen bin die Zeitung zu lesen möchte ich trotzdem kurz dazu informieren. Evtl. interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für den Artikel. Wir sind am Samstag dort auf Stempeljagd vorbei gewandert und haben eine kleine Rast am Imbiss gemacht. Sehr freundlicher Service, aber die Suppe ist noch ausbaufähig.

Einen schönen Feiertag wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## tommi101 (3. Oktober 2016)

kalihalde schrieb:


> ......aber die Suppe ist noch ausbaufähig.


----------



## Wildsau30 (11. Oktober 2016)

Nabend werde am Donnerstag so etwa zu 10.30 Uhr in Wernigerode am Parkplatz an der Hochschule sein um eine etwa 30 km runde zu den Zeter Klippen zufahren.Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezilaiceps (12. Oktober 2016)

@Wildsau30 

dann aber bitte nur mit Reifen, die mit nassen Wurzeln und Steinen sowie niedrigen Temperaturen klar kommen. Hier ist es schon seit dem letzten WE dauer nass, da trocknet ohne Sonne nichts mehr ab. Wünsche trotzdem viel Spass beim Spielen im Wald.


----------



## Wildsau30 (12. Oktober 2016)

Hi danke Dir dann werde ich besser HT einpacken


----------



## Wildsau30 (13. Oktober 2016)

Nabend bin meine Tour heute gefahren.
Fazit:Null Kondition,Saukalt,Schweinekalt und viel Wasser.ABER RICHTIG GEILE TRAILS  UND HAMMER NATUR,dann im Sommer noch mal das ganze


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Oktober 2016)

Meld dich dann wieder!


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2016)

Kurze Frage, wo wird denn grad auf wichtigen Trails geharvestert?
Hatte da so Bilder gesehen.


----------



## Wildsau30 (14. Oktober 2016)

@ Haifisch
 Wenn ich wieder in der Nähe bin melde ich mich gerne wieder


----------



## toschi (21. Oktober 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, wo wird denn grad auf wichtigen Trails geharvestert?
> Hatte da so Bilder gesehen.


Öffentliche Pläne darüber gibt es wohl nicht, meine Vermutung ist das der Kantorberg in naher Zukunft dran ist, eine neu Zufahrt auf halber Strecke um schweres Gerät zu positionieren und das Wirtschaftgut abzutransportieren wird gerade angelegt.


----------



## kalihalde (21. Oktober 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, wo wird denn grad auf wichtigen Trails geharvestert?
> Hatte da so Bilder gesehen.



Der Schindelstieg sieht in großen Teilen nicht mehr so aus, wie ich ihn bislang kannte.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2016)

Danke - ist uns wohl eh zu hässliches Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2016)

Der Schindelstieg wechselt derzeit sein Outfit von jährlich bis monatlich...


----------



## akastylez (28. November 2016)

Gestern mal wieder KB gefahren  ich dachte mich trifft der Schlag.


----------



## BikeTiefling (28. November 2016)

akastylez schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder KB gefahren  ich dachte mich trifft der Schlag.



Haben die restlichen Pfade wenigstens die große Runde gerechtfertigt?


----------



## akastylez (28. November 2016)

Ja, war sonst recht nett  57km 1620hm waren es am Ende.


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Dezember 2016)

Moin! 

Ich studiere seit diesem Semester in Wernigerode und wollte mich daher mal kurz vorstellen.
Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und seit knapp 12 Jahren Mountainbiker. Auf Trails bewege ich derzeit ein Commencal Meta V4.
In Wernigerode bin ich auf der Suche nach Trails bis jetzt recht ziellos in die Wälder um Hasserode gefahren. Hier und da hab ich auch ein paar hübsche Dinge gefunden, da ist aber sicher noch Luft nach oben.

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand einige Trails empfehlen, auch auf ne gemeinsame Tour hätte ich Bock.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## HorstMaria (19. Dezember 2016)

Na dann harzlich willkommen. Auf der Seite von Hasserode bin ich eher seltener unterwegs. Ich fahre eher die Berge Richtung Ilsenburg ab. Dort sind auch einige Biker fleißig gewesen und haben handwerkliche Spuren hinterlassen. Da ich aber nur mit HT unterwegs bin beläuft sich meine Fahrkunst höchstens auf S2 Trails mit gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit.
Da ich selbst auch noch nicht lang wieder zurück im Harz bin ist meine Walderfahrung aber ausbaufähig. 
Für ein tour bin ich aber trotzdem gern zu haben[emoji482]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (17. März 2017)

Habe meine blaue Ventilkappe (fox 36, topcap) nach dem Ende vom Pfarrstieg auf dem Forstweg liegen gelassen 
PM bitte falls die jemand findet, danke.


----------



## Birotarier (18. März 2017)

Hat se durchgeschlagen und wollte gepumpt werden ?
War zuletzt noch mit Ski da in der Nähe. Pfarrstieg schon schneefrei? Werde die Augen offen halten und auch mal rumfragen.


----------



## Plumpssack (18. März 2017)

harudbod schrieb:


> Hat se durchgeschlagen und wollte gepumpt werden ?
> War zuletzt noch mit Ski da in der Nähe. Pfarrstieg schon schneefrei? Werde die Augen offen halten und auch mal rumfragen.


Schnee gibts noch ab so Schätzungsweise 700m aber wir sind letztes WE trotzdem ne Tour inkl Hollenstieg gefahren, hat Spass gemacht wieder auf dem Rad zu sitzen


----------



## Hasifisch (23. März 2017)

Hallo liebe IGler und MTBler,
im Frühjahr werden nicht nur mal wieder die Fenster geputzt und die Krokusse gewaschen - es wird auch DRAUßEN angepackt!
Dieses Frühjahr habt ihr gleich zweimal die Möglichkeit, etwas für euer Hobby und euer Gewissen zu tun.
Als "Warm Up" treffen wir uns am 01.04.2017 in Wernigerode im Bollhasental, um dort in der Nähe einen Fehler zu korrigieren. Einzelheiten dazu erfahrt ihr, wenn ihr euch auf unserer Website einloggt.
Die Hauptveranstaltung für uns ist aber - in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Schmidt Buch Verlag Wernigerode und der Wernigeröder Sektion des Harzklub e.V. - der 08.April und die Instandsetzung des Wendelstieges. Dieser ist in den letzten Jahren etwas verwuchert und verwildert und braucht deshalb dringend mal ein Spa.
Es wäre schön, wenn ihr euch für beide Aktionen unter "Events" anmeldet, aber auch spontane Teilnahmen sind natürlich willkommen. Die Einzelheiten entnehmt ihr aber bitte den Texten dort.
Und kurzfristig: nächsten Sonntag, den 26.03.2017, Erkundungsrunde rund um Wernigerode. Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der Hochschule Harz am Eichberg (nicht an der Friedrichstraße!), maximal 4 Stunden und 40km in entspanntem Tempo.
Bis bald,
Garrit Wenzel (Hasifisch), Sprecher der DIMB IG Harz


----------



## lakekeman (16. Mai 2017)

Moin,

wir würden gern am Wochenende mal wieder in der Gegend fahren.

Früher sind wir immer eine Runde mit Beerenstieg, Pfarrstieg, Höllenstieg und kleine Renne gefahren.
Gibt es die Trails noch und wenn ja sind sie befahrbar?

Danke vorab für die Info!


----------



## Avidadrenalin (16. Mai 2017)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir würden gern am Wochenende mal wieder in der Gegend fahren.
> 
> ...


Würde mich auch interessieren. Wollte am Sonntag mal eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Happy_User (16. Mai 2017)

Mahlzeit, diese Wege dürften alle für MTB gesperrt sein. Siehe Signatur von Hasifisch. DIMB IG Harz - gegen Sperrungen im Harz! 

VG

Holger


----------



## fliege1 (16. Mai 2017)

Höllenstieg bis Scheffelweg, Pfarrstieg und Kleine Renne sind offen


----------



## Avidadrenalin (16. Mai 2017)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Höllenstieg bis Scheffelweg, Pfarrstieg und Kleine Renne sind offen



Hast du zufällig GPS Daten im Angebot? War eine Weile nicht mehr da.


----------



## fliege1 (16. Mai 2017)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig GPS Daten im Angebot? War eine Weile nicht mehr da.


Tut mir leid ich bin Old School und zeichne meine Touren nicht auf. Aber in den einschlägigen Tourenportalen findest Du sicher etwas zu dem Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spreewiesel (16. Mai 2017)

Gibt es hier auch Leute bei den man sich mal an einer Tour anschließen kann? Hab mal wieder Lust den Berg rauf und paar Trails runterzufahren. Sollte aber nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll sein da ich meine Holde mitbringen möchte, sie ist kompletter Neuling auf dem Gebiet.

Gruß aus Halle 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## battiwr (16. Mai 2017)

Höllenstieg auf 2/3 des Weges liegt ein Baum auf dem urspünglichen Weg. Es ist bereits ein Weg vorbei enstanden S3. Sonstige benannten Wege sind bereits wie gewohnt zu befahren.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalihalde (17. Mai 2017)

1. April ist ja schon ein paar Tage her, oder?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. Mai 2017)

Perspektivisch würde ich auch gerne von Braunlage über den Wurmberg zum Brocken hoch und wieder zurück. Gibt es da gescheite Trails, die genutzt werden können?


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2017)

Am Brockenmassiv gibt es KEINE Trails. Es gibt eine (illegale) Abfahrt über das Eckerloch, mit reichlich S3+ Stellen und reichlich Wanderern. Aber auch erst nach ein paar Km Brockenstraße. Für die richtig fetzigen Trails musst du so Ecke Schierke/Drei Annen schauen...


----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. Mai 2017)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Am Brockenmassiv gibt es KEINE Trails. Es gibt eine (illegale) Abfahrt über das Eckerloch, mit reichlich S3+ Stellen und reichlich Wanderern. Aber auch erst nach ein paar Km Brockenstraße. Für die richtig fetzigen Trails musst du so Ecke Schierke/Drei Annen schauen...



Danke für die Info. Da ich wirklich lange nicht mehr im Harz war, habe ich da kam noch Material. Es gibt zwar MTB Karten, aber bei denen weiß man ja nie, was aktuell geht. Über gpsies lassen sich ja ein paar Routen finden, aber da weiß man genau so gut nicht, ob diese befahrbar sind. 

Von daher mein Anliegen, wenn er aktuelles GPS Material hat, dann wäre das sehr hilfreich und kann sich gerne bei mir melden. 

Wäre auch am gemeinsamen Fahrten interessiert.


----------



## Frankmen (17. Mai 2017)

brand neu....
http://www.buecher.de/shop/niedersa...an/products_products/detail/prod_id/47842777/


----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. Mai 2017)

Frankmen schrieb:


> brand neu....
> http://www.buecher.de/shop/niedersa...an/products_products/detail/prod_id/47842777/



Jo, danke. Das hatte ich gesehen. Mir stellt sich die Frage, wie wahrheitsgemäß das Ganze ist?


----------



## Frodijak (17. Mai 2017)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankmen (17. Mai 2017)

Ist wahrheitsgemäß, und aktuell.

"_Von Mountainbikern für Mountainbiker
Alle Trails wurden von erfahrenen Mountainbikern gefahren und vor Ort bewertet.
Die Karte entstand in enger Zusammenarbeit mit den Harzer Mountainbikern der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike (dimb)."_


----------



## BikeTiefling (18. Mai 2017)

Kauf die Karte(n) und plane damit, das passt schon. Viel besser geht es momentan nicht da brandaktuell und für Biker.

So was würde ich mir für Regionen wünschen in denen ich mich nicht auskenne!


----------



## spreewiesel (18. Mai 2017)

Feine Sache diese Karte. Da werde ich sie mir doch mal holen und eine Tour im Harz planen. Danke für den Link 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HorstMaria (18. Mai 2017)

Ich hab auch gleich mal zugeschlagen. Bin gespannt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spreewiesel (18. Mai 2017)

Kann man nix falsch machen für 7Euro. Wird dann wohl die Einweihungsrunde für mein neues Hardtail 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ernmar (18. Mai 2017)

Es gibt auch noch einen zweiten Teil davon Richtung Braunlage/Schierke

https://www.schmidt-buch-verlag.de/titel/mtb-karte-braunlage-schierke/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (18. Mai 2017)

Da ich auch ab und an im Harz bin, habe ich mir beide Karten gekauft. 
Wenn ich mir nun die klassifizierten und die beschriebenen Trails ansehe, dann ist das so, wie ich die mir bekannten Wege in Erinnerung habe. Außerdem sind die Kolonnenwege und die für Radfahrer gesperrten Wege dargestellt. Dazu gibt´s je Karte drei komplette Tourenvorschläge.
Ich finde die Karten gut und kann mich @BikeTiefling in beiden Punkten anschließen. 

Ich möchte mich hiermit für die Mithilfe der ortskundigen Biker im Rahmen der DIMB bedanken.


----------



## tobone (18. Mai 2017)

Welches sind eigentlich so die leichtesten bzw flowigsten trails die aus Richtung Brocken nach Schierke runter gehen.
Z.b. Der untere Teil (oberhalb der Schienen) ist für mich eher selten fahrbar.
Gibt es was ähnliches wie die alte Bobbahn?


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2017)

Oha, flowige Trails in der Ecke...da würde ich schon den Pfarrstieg ab Ahrensklint nennen. Flowig, wenn man ihn kennt... 
Ansonsten nur Bobbahn. Alles andere ist mit mehr Arbeit verbunden.
Ich möchte mich hier auch noch mal beim Schmidt-Buch-Verlag bedanken, unsere Tipps wurden sehr positiv aufgenommen, gesperrte und kritische Trails rausgelassen und vor allem ist die Karte in allen Belangen sehr klar und ergonomisch.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. Mai 2017)

Der Trail bei den Zeterklippen ist zweimal beschrieben. Einmal auf Karte 1 als Nr. 12 und einmal auf Karte 2 als Nr. 11.
Muss ich den jetzt zweimal fahren?


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2017)

Jeder Trail macht erst ab der 3.Befahrung den meisten Spaß...


----------



## Frodijak (19. Mai 2017)

…


----------



## dkc-live (27. Mai 2017)

Wo kann man die Karte in Werni kaufen? Habe keine Zeit mehr zum bestellen


----------



## battiwr (28. Mai 2017)

Bei Fahrrad Baron.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Mai 2017)

Oder im Radwerk Wernigerode. Dürfte mittlerweile bei allen Fahrradläden regional liegen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Mai 2017)

Es gab mal eine Übersicht der gesperrten Wege, wo findet man was aktuelles?  Wir wollen mal wieder in den Harz. Ein Buch kaufen ist gut,  aber nur nützlich für die übernächste Tour. Auf der HP vom NP finde ich nichts. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T810 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (31. Mai 2017)

Auf den letzten 2 Seiten steht doch einiges? Ich hatte ja genau deswegen auch angefragt. Oder du meldest dich direkt bei mir


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2017)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Auf den letzten 2 Seiten steht doch einiges? Ich hatte ja genau deswegen auch angefragt. Oder du meldest dich direkt bei mir


Oder du kommst gleich mit [emoji41] 


Gesendet von meinem SM-T810 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dezilaiceps (1. Juni 2017)

Die Karte gibt es immer noch, ist nur leider nicht direkt auf der Homepage des NP. 
http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/.../Fuer_Rad_MTB_gesperrte_Wege.pdf?m=1465828180
Die Lage ist im Vergleich zu 2016 unverändert, es sind immer noch die gleichen Wege von der Sperrung betroffen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2017)

Danke dir!  Genau die war es [emoji108]

Gesendet von meinem SM-T810 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ernmar (2. Juni 2017)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag im Raum Wernigerode / Ilsenburg? Alleine fahren ist langweilig. Kenne mich auch aus in der Gegend ;-)


----------



## Akira (15. August 2017)

Hallo. Eine kleine Gruppe Magdeburger würde gerne am 27.8. ne Runde im Harz drehen (ca. 40-50km).

Hat jemand von den Lokals Lust uns zu begleiten? Oder könnt ihr ne schöne Tour empfehlen? Start und Ende z.B. Wernigerode. Ein paar Singltrail Abfahrten wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hasifisch (16. August 2017)

Wir machen am Samstag, dem 26., eine Runde mit diversen Trails. Könnt ihr verschieben?


----------



## Akira (16. August 2017)

ich frage mal 
mir würde auch der 26. passen


----------



## Akira (16. August 2017)

@Hasifisch Ich würde mich wohl euch anschließen. Der 26. passt mir besser als der 27.. Hast du ein paar Infos für mich. Wo und wann soll es losgehen? Wo lang ungefähr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (16. August 2017)

Bist du bei ig-harz.de angemeldet? Da steht alles im iternen Forum... 
Grob geht es gegen 10 Uhr in Darlingerode los. Und dann auf diverse Trails...


----------



## spreewiesel (16. August 2017)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bist du bei ig-harz.de angemeldet? Da steht alles im iternen Forum...
> Grob geht es gegen 10 Uhr in Darlingerode los. Und dann auf diverse Trails...


Klingt interessant, werde mich bei Gelegenheit mal anschließen wenn es passt.

Gruß aus Halle an der Saale

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasifisch (16. August 2017)

Gern.


----------



## Akira (17. August 2017)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bist du bei ig-harz.de angemeldet? Da steht alles im iternen Forum...
> Grob geht es gegen 10 Uhr in Darlingerode los. Und dann auf diverse Trails...


nein, da bin ich nicht angemeldet


----------



## maniac66 (11. September 2017)

Mahlzeit!

Am kommenden Wo-ende, 16/17.09.2017 möchten wir mit einer 4 köpfigen Gruppe von erfahrenen Vollblut Enduristen aus dem Ruhrpott, die wunderschönen Trails im Harz genauer kennenlernen .
Wir waren zwar schon einmal vor Ort, aber unsere Ortskenntnisse sind doch eingeschränkt  Unser Unterkunft wird in Altenau sein, von wo aus wir auch starten wollen. Wir sind aber flexibel was den Start betrifft, da mit PKW vor Ort.
Da keiner von uns ein herausragender Navigator ist, würden wir uns sehr über lokalen Support freuen! Falls es Gruppen gibt, bei denen wir uns für eine Tour anschließen können, oder sich gar jemand als Guide anbieten würde, so wäre das ein Traum! Sichere Fahrtechnik und gute Kondition bringen wir mit. Wir würden uns sehr darüber freuen Anschluss zu finden! 

cu on the Trails!


----------



## Hasifisch (11. September 2017)

Schade, ich bin leider raus, werde das WE Freunde besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. September 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin aus Halle zugezogen und werde voraussichtlich ab nächste Woche mein AM Rad haben. Da ich die letzten vier Jahre nur auf dem Trial aber auf keinem Trail unterwegs war, muss ich meine Kondi erstmal verbessern aber dann bin ich gern dabei. Wobei... 30km sollten auch bei mir gehen (habe mir mal den Screenshot von der ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt hier angesehen).

Die eine Seite vorher verlinkte Karte habe ich mir mal bestellt und schau, dass ich mir über den Winter ein Wissen über die fahrbaren Trails vor der Haustür verschaff.

Gruß,
Nico.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. September 2017)

Hi Nico,

willkommen im Harz!
Wir fahren recht regelmäßig unsere Runden, oft Dienstagabend eine Feierabendrund (ab jetzt wieder mit Licht...), oft Sonntagvormittag.
Recht viele Verabredungen im kleineren Kreis machen wir über die Ig Harz Website (siehe meine Signatur), da erscheint nach Registrierung/Anmeldung ein Forum zum Verabreden.
Ansosnten kannst du jederzeit hier oder in unserem Forum reinschreiben, wann du eine Tour planst.
Grüße!


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. September 2017)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hi Nico,
> 
> willkommen im Harz!
> Wir fahren recht regelmäßig unsere Runden, oft Dienstagabend eine Feierabendrund (ab jetzt wieder mit Licht...), oft Sonntagvormittag.
> ...


Danke. Ich denke ich werde erst einmal ein paar Mal allein fahren. Nach Jahren mit beiden Fingern an der Bremse muss ich mich erst einmal wieder an den Speed bei Abfahrten gewöhnen um mit euch mithalten zu können.


----------



## Soulrider_BS (16. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor kurzem nach BS gezogen und möchte meine Harz Kenntnisse ein wenig erweitern ;-). Habe zwar schon einiges entdeckt, würde mich aber wirklich freuen, wenn ich mich morgen (Sonntag) bei jemandem anschließen könnte. 

Viele Grüße,
Hendrik


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. September 2017)

Soulrider_BS schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin vor kurzem nach BS gezogen und möchte meine Harz Kenntnisse ein wenig erweitern ;-). Habe zwar schon einiges entdeckt, würde mich aber wirklich freuen, wenn ich mich morgen (Sonntag) bei jemandem anschließen könnte.
> 
> ...


Kam eine Runde zustande, bei der du mitfahren konntest?


----------



## Soulrider_BS (30. September 2017)

Etwas späte Antwort...nein, es kam keine Runde zusammen. Ich bin dann einen Track von 
Hasifisch nachgefahren. Waren ein paar nette Trails dabei.

Bezüglich Sperrungen: Ist diese Liste http://einharzfuermtb.de/?p=256
eigentlich noch aktuell? Oder gibt es noch mehr Sperrungen?


----------



## dezilaiceps (2. Oktober 2017)

Was Streckensperrungen für Moutainbiker angeht ist die Situation unverändert, es sind weder neue hinzugekommen noch alte aufgehoben worden.


----------



## atypus (7. Oktober 2017)

Moin,

ich möchte morgen in den Harz und vom Wurmberg über Schierke nach Wernigerode und zurück über Schierke nach Braunlage. Kann mir jemand was zum Zustand der z.T. Trails sagen? Liegen viele Bäume? Aktuell fährt die Wurmbergseilbahn nicht wegen Sturm. Gibt es für morgen eine Ansage des Betreibers?
Infos zu Trails gern per PN, ich will hier nicht konkret nach den Namen fragen.

VG
atypus


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2017)

Ist wahrscheinlich noch etwas zu kanpp nach dem sturm für einen exakten Lageplan. Würden uns aber über Infos von dir sehr freuen... 
MAch dich auf jeden Fall von unten wasserfest!


----------



## atypus (2. November 2017)

sorry dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe, wir haben das Unternehmen abgebrochen so dass ich nichts beisteuern kann ... wird nicht besser geworden sein nach den Folgestürmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. April 2018)

Also - morgen ist es soweit! Unsere Trailpflege im Rahmen des IMBA "Take care of your trails" Events.
Wer noch spontan dazu stoßen möchte:
09:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hochschule Harz in Wernigerode, Friedrichstraße.
Einteilung der Gruppen, verteilen von Werkzeug, aufteilen auf Autos, ab zu den Baustellen.
Anschließend Wege freischeiden, räumen, abharken etc pp
12:00 Uhr Grillen auf der Harburg - wird vom Harzklub übernommen. Wir treffen uns gegen 11:45 am Parkplatz vor dem Schanzenhaus.
Gegen 13:00 Uhr zweite kleine Runde Arbeitseinsatz bis maximal 15:00 Uhr.

http://ig-harz.de/events/28-imba-care-of-your-trails-weekend.html


----------



## -rabe- (2. Mai 2018)

Moin zusammen,
Ein Kumpel und ich, aus dem südlichen Bremer Umland wollen am kommenden Sonntag eine Trailtour im Harz machen. In der Gegend zwischen Ilsenburg, Brocken, Schierke und Drei Annen Hohne kenne ich mich ein bißchen aus.
Trotzdem würden wir uns gerne auch anderen Ortskundigen Bikern anschließen und uns mal ein paar nette Trails rings um Wernigerode zeigen lassen. ( gerne auch mit ein bißchen Trailpflege)
Vielleicht startet ja Sonntag Vormittag jemand eine schöne Runde.30 - 40km mit ensprechenden hm sollten wir zu Saisonbeginn schon hinkriegen. Wir wollten so gegen 10.00Uhr im Harz sein und sind, was den Startpunkt angeht völlig flexibel.
Rainer


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo Rainer,
also Sonntag geht fast immer was...diesmal auch. 
Ich kann euch Treffpunkt 10:00 Parkplatz Hochschule Harz (Eichberg, nicht Friedrichstraße) anbieten. Was wir genau fahren, sprechen wir dort ab. Auf jeden Fall Trails.


----------



## -rabe- (3. Mai 2018)

Klingt super. Dann sag ich mal zu. 10.00Uhr Hochschule Harz Eichberg. 
@Hasifisch  hast ne PN zwecks Handynummer.

Rainer


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2018)

Alles klar, bis dann!


----------



## -rabe- (6. Mai 2018)

Wir sind auf dem Weg und bringen viel Sonne mit.


----------



## -rabe- (7. Mai 2018)

Wir sind wieder zu Hause. 
War Sonntag eine geile Runde mit Garrit und seinem Kumpel. Vielen Dank nochmal dafür und für den schönen Grillabend.
Heute hatten wir noch einen schönen Tag im Bikepark Hahnenklee.
Zwei Tage geile Trails, coole Leute und puren Sonnenschein. Wat will man mehr.
Schöne Grüße in den Harz,
Rainer


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Mai 2018)

Hi Rainer, war echt sehr angenehm mit euch - seid jederzeit willkommen. Und verdammt ordentlich gefahren!


----------



## raha (12. Mai 2018)

Hallo Hasifisch, geht diesen Sonntag auch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoW (12. Mai 2018)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen ob Holy und Wassertal im Moment fahrbar sind? Wollte Montag ne Runde drehen...
Vielen Dank


----------



## HorstMaria (14. Mai 2018)

Jup, ist frei. War vor 2Wochen erst dort.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Mai 2018)

raha schrieb:


> Hallo Hasifisch, geht diesen Sonntag auch was?



Hallo, bei mir ging am langen WE leider gar nichts. Nächsten Sonntag ziemlich sicher wieder. Außerdem werden wir mit SOFORTIGER Wirkung die Feierabendrunden am MITTWOCH wieder reaktivieren.


----------



## raha (14. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Rückmeldung und gute Besserung


----------



## MirkoW (14. Mai 2018)

HorstMaria schrieb:


> Jup, ist frei. War vor 2Wochen erst dort.


Vielen Dank für die Info, waren heute da und es hat super Laune gemacht. Vielen Dank auch an die die Trails pflegen!!


----------



## Soulrider_BS (4. Juni 2018)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hallo, bei mir ging am langen WE leider gar nichts. Nächsten Sonntag ziemlich sicher wieder. Außerdem werden wir mit SOFORTIGER Wirkung die Feierabendrunden am MITTWOCH wieder reaktivieren.



Hallo Hasifisch,

gibt es die Feierabendtouren am Mittwoch noch? Würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen
(kenne mich zwar einigermaßen in der Ilsenburg Ecke aus, aber was neues sehe ich auch
mal gerne )

VG 
Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juni 2018)

Hi Hendrik,

wollen wir aktuell wieder einführen. Info demnächst.


----------



## ernmar (7. Juni 2018)

Ich bin am Samstag mal wieder im Harz und würde ggf. eine Tour von Wernigerode aus fahren. Ist noch jemand da und hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juni 2018)

Also ab jetzt gibt es wieder die regelmäßige Mittwochs FAR. Gestern sind wir 17:30 gestartet, was für mich eine perfekte Zeit ist. Bin da aber in gewissen Grenze flexibel.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juni 2018)

ernmar schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag mal wieder im Harz und würde ggf. eine Tour von Wernigerode aus fahren. Ist noch jemand da und hat Lust und Zeit?



Samstag geht bei mir im Sommer fast nie, Sonntag fast immer. Falls du mal an einem Sonntag hier bist...


----------



## ernmar (8. Juni 2018)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Samstag geht bei mir im Sommer fast nie, Sonntag fast immer. Falls du mal an einem Sonntag hier bist...



Fährst du diesen Sonntag wieder? Und wenn ja wann? Ich fahre Sonntag schon wieder zurück, aber vielleicht lässt es sich vorher noch einrichten.


----------



## BikeTiefling (8. Juni 2018)

@ernmar 
Was für eine Tour soll es Samstag eigentlich werden km? hm? technisch? und ist WR als Startpunkt gesetzt?


----------



## ernmar (8. Juni 2018)

Die Tour sollte schon eine ausgiebige Tagestour werden. Wahrscheinlich irgendwas um die 1000hm und technisch wollte ich die Trails um WR und Ilsenburg mitnehmen. Daher auch der Startpunkt. Dort kenne ich mich von früher noch ein wenig aus.


----------



## BikeTiefling (8. Juni 2018)

Ok 1000 hm habe ich bei dem angekündigten Wetter nicht unbedingt vor und ich starte wahrscheinlich weiter westlich.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juni 2018)

Ich bin leider dieses WE komplett raus. Ich hatte am Dienstag einen recht heftigen Abwurf. Seit Mittwochabend weiß ich, dass ich mir da eine leichte Gehirnerschütterung zugezogen habe... 
Geht alles soweit wieder, aber ich pausiere mal.


----------



## BikeTiefling (8. Juni 2018)

Autsch du machst Sachen …
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. Juni 2018)

Danke, wird schon. War mir beim Aufrappeln total sicher, dass die Nase gebrochen und/oder zermatscht ist...habe wirklich über das Gesicht den Hauptteil der Energie verbraten...sind aber nur Kratzer und Prellungen.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juni 2018)

oh weh  - gute Besserung


----------



## BikeTiefling (8. Juni 2018)

Warst du allein unterwegs?

Vielleicht stelle ich für Experimente doch wieder auf den Viper MX um, 2012 wäre so was glimpflicher ausgegangen.





Gut das Aufrappeln und zurück geklappt hat.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juni 2018)

Ich danke euch! Sieht aber alles sehr gut aus, hatte seitdem keine Symptome mehr und habe gestern mal eine ganz vorsichtige kleine Tour gemacht, alles okay.
Das auf dem Bild bin ja ich...habe ich echt nicht sofort erkannt... 
Zu kleines Fahrrad...war aber ein sehr gute Tour - damals...


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Juni 2018)

Hier noch eine Info: Genusstour Freitag/Samstag (ja, jetzt am WE  ), sind noch ein paar Plätze frei...


----------



## BikeTiefling (13. Juni 2018)

Schön dass du wieder ohne Symptome auf dem Bike bist. 

Screenshots einer Hero 1 im dunklen Wald sind auch nicht so detailliert. Wenn das Motiv dann noch mit FF durchs Bild huscht… 
War wirklich eine schöne Tour ohne Sperrung und Holzeinschlag im unteren B-Stieg.

Für Fr./Sa. reicht leider meine Zeit nicht.


----------



## Wildsau30 (26. Juli 2018)

Guten Morgen wollte mal fragen ob schon jemand die Ilsenburger Klippentour gefahren ist und mir kurz schildern kann wie diese aussieht zwecks Bike Ht oder Fully ..? 
Gruss Stephan


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2018)

Meinst du die Klippentour der Volksbank-Arena? An den Zeterklippen und vor allem auf dem Alexanderstieg fahre ich auf jeden Fall lieber Fully. HT geht sicher auch, macht aber m.E. weniger Spaß.


----------



## Wildsau30 (26. Juli 2018)

Ne meine die von den von den Harzer trail karten. Da ist ne klippentkour beschrieben die in Ilsenburg startet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2018)

Hab jetzt gerade die Karte nicht zur Hand. Schreib mal schnell, welche Klippen/Trails dabei sind.


----------



## Wildsau30 (26. Juli 2018)

Ilsestein,zeterklippen,sonnenklippe in etwa diese Reihenfolge


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Juli 2018)

Im Oberharz abseits der Forstwege macht ein Fully meistens Sinn bzw Spaß.
Die Wege sind oft egal ob hoch oder runter doch recht technisch.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2018)

Auf jeden Fall Fully. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Wildsau30 (26. Juli 2018)

Ok supi als Alternative wäre ich meine bewährte runde oderteich Wolfswarte Achterman gefahren werde dann mal die Klippentour fahren 
Dank an euch


----------



## Wildsau30 (30. Juli 2018)

So bin die Ilsenburger Klippentour gefahren kleines Resümee:
Landschaft Tip Top 
Trails gut befahrbar Gas kann man gut stehen lassen 
ABER :Wer hat sich die Routenführung einfallen lassen zb.den Schindelstieg bergauf geht garnicht das war selbst schiebend echt übel .... Gruss Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoW (15. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen, kurzer Hinweis:
Ich war neulich auf dem Trail am Kantorberg unterwegs und musste feststellen, dass das Northshore Element als Umfahrung an dem größeren Stein/Fels im oberen Teil der Strecke weggebrochen ist. Wer also mit zu viel Schwung  links um den Stein fahren will wird sich über die geänderte, sehr steile Streckenführung wundern. Es geht nur noch rechts herum :-/


----------



## daniel07 (16. August 2018)

Ja, das ist momentan die ursprüngliche Streckenführung und muss erstmal so hingenommen werden. Die alte Umfahrung war marode und ein Wiederaufbau würde Konflikte weiter anheizen, und die freie Befahrung des trails langfristig gefährden.


----------



## Grins3katze (16. August 2018)

MirkoW schrieb:


> . Wer also mit zu viel Schwung  links um den Stein fahren will wird sich über die geänderte, sehr steile Streckenführung wundern.



puhh ja... ich könnte aber noch rechtzeitig bremsen (am 05.08). 

Ich nütze gleich hier die Gelegenheit mich (unbekannterweise) herzlich zu bedanken bei den Leuten die am Kantorberg & co. die Trails bauen…  macht wirklich Spaß


----------



## MirkoW (17. August 2018)

Ja, auch von mir besten Dank die Locals die dort die Trails pflegen


----------



## christoph74 (27. August 2018)

Moin,
wir wollten am Wochenede auch mal wieder in den Harz zum biken kommen und planen auch eine Tour zwischen Ilsenburg und Werningerode.
Wir werden wohl 2 Touren aus den Trail Karten fahren und dann habe ich noch eine Tour rund um den Kantorberg zusammengestellt. Da würde ich mich über euer Feedback zwecks Fahrbarkeit freuen. Also auch ob ich fahrbare Strecken für das Bergaufkurbeln gewählt habe. Das mit der steilen Streckenführung oben am Kantorberg habe ich gelesen..
Anbei ein Screenshot unserer geplanten Tour:
Danke Christoph


----------



## daniel07 (27. August 2018)

Von darlingerode das Sandtal hoch geht meines Wissens noch nicht so gut.(Hochwasser letztes Jahr)
Tänntal bietet sich da an, ist auch etwas angenehmer.
Und wenn ihr euch den Halberstädter schon hoch kämpft (2. Spitzkehre auslassen und geradeaus bitte, leichter zu treten und Panorama Ilsenburg) , auch da geht eine sehr nette Abfahrt runter.


----------



## christoph74 (27. August 2018)

Hallo Daniel, vielen Dank für die sehr wertvollen Hinweise - die Tour hab ich schon geändert. Gerade bergauf ist ein halbwegs intakter Weg natürlich besser..


----------



## ernmar (24. November 2018)

Ich starte morgen 10:00 am Bahnhof Steinerne Renne in WR auf eine Trailtour. Vielleicht will sich ja noch einer anschließen. Einen genauen Tourverlauf habe ich nicht geplant . War langer nicht mehr in der Gegend und werde einfach mal schauen was von den "alten" Trails noch da ist.


----------



## killercouch (17. Januar 2019)

Wie ist denn aktuell die Schneelage auf den Wegen auf den Brocken rauf?

Plane für Samstag eine Tour von Wernigerode oder Ilsenburg aus, das Trails fahrbahr sind, ist wahrscheinlich eher Wunschdenken, aber kann man sind die großen Wanderwege und Waldautobahnen fahrbar?

Was sagen die Locals?


----------



## battiwr (18. Januar 2019)

Genau kann ich es heute nicht sagen. Der schneepflug hält die brockenstraße allerdings immer frei. 
In ilsenburg kommt gerade etwas schnee runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killercouch (19. Januar 2019)

War heut oben. Bis ca. 750 Meter alles fahrbar, auch Trails, dann fängt langsam Schnee an, der am fahren hindert. Problem ist dabei, dass es drunter verharscht ist und man ständig einbricht. Das führt dazu, dass auch auf gut frequentierten Wanderwegen der Schnee nicht einfach platt gelatscht würde sondern ein Bild wie ne Geröllpiste entstanden ist. Leichtere Wanderer wandern oben auf, schwere brechen ein und hinterlassen knietiefe Spuren. Ziemlich schwer fahrbar, hab viel geschoben.
Brockenstraße ist natürlich frei!


----------



## MirkoW (3. Februar 2019)

Moin moin, ich hätte auch malneine Ftage an die Locals. Gibt es im Bereich zwischen Goslar und Werningerode im Wald ne Art Selbstversorgerhütte die man mieten kann? Ideal wäre für ca. 8-10 Personen und mit fließend Wasser...  Sollte aber möglichst rustikal sein, nur etwas angenehmer als die üblichen Schutzhütten sollte es schon sein 

Über n Tipp wär ich sehr Dankbar...


----------



## toschi (5. Februar 2019)

Da fällt mir das Königreich Romkerhall ein, ist zwar ein Hotel/ Gasthof, hat aber den Charme einer rustikalen Schutzhütte.
Nur mit Selbstversorgen wir das nix...


----------



## fliege1 (11. Februar 2019)

Gucks du mal da: skiclub-ilsenburg.de


----------



## MirkoW (12. Februar 2019)

Cool, vielen Dank fliege1 und toschi, das sind doch schonmal gute Vorschläge   Die "Prinzessinnen-Zimmer" Romkerhall würden bestimmt auch sehr gut bei meiner 3-jährigen ankomen    Aber dafür ja schon fast in/an Schube!


----------



## Hasifisch (7. März 2019)

Schöne Vorfrühlingsgrüße!

Die IG Harz führt dieses Jahr wieder eine Aktivtour durch. Für alle, die nicht wissen, was das ist:
DIMB Aktivtouren

Alle Informationen sowie die Buchungsmöglichkeit findet ihr hier:
IG Harz Aktivtour 2019

Demnächst kommen noch ein Haufen Termine mit Touren und anderen Aktionen!


----------



## c.fis (1. April 2019)

da öfter mal nachgefragt, kurz Info zur Schneelage von gestern 31.03., ja es liegt noch Schnee im Bereich Brocken, Glashüttenweg ab Spinne bis Brockenbett manchmal noch Tragestellen; Gelben Brink runter Rtg. Zeterklippe kann man drüber fahren über die Schneefelder, aber 2 Bäume liegen quer, Rtg. Zeterklippe auch wenige Tragestellen und am Aufstieg zur Zeterklippe nicht vom Schneefeld am Anfang abschrecken lassen, danach gehts zum Fahren


----------



## Hasifisch (10. April 2019)

"IMBA Take Care Of Your Trails Day", 13.04.2018

*Einsatzort und Treffpunkt: *
*10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Ecke "Louis Braille-Straße" - "Großer Bleek" - "Amelungsweg" in Wernigerode.*

In Zusammenarbeit mit dem Harzklub Wernigerode starten wir wieder eine Frühlings-Aufräumaktion.
Start mit Absprache des Arbeitseinsatzes, eventuell Einteilung der Gruppen und des Werkzeugs.

Wir brauchen: ARBEITSKRÄFTE, Sägen, Hacken, Schaufeln, Spaten.

Wir machen: Trails in der Wernigeröder Umgebung fit. Starten werden wir mit dem Organistenweg. Einer der beliebtesten Singletrails in der Gegend droht langsam komplett seine "Form" zu verlieren. Es sind Erdarbeiten und im obersten Teil auch größerer Sägearbeiten nötig.

Wenn danach noch Zeit ist, kümmern wir uns zum Beispiel um den Kammweg hinter dem Agnesberg und den oberen Teil des Bergmannstieges.
Wir werden kurzfristig schauen, was nötig ist, wie viele Leute wir sind etc.

Euer Lohn: Ehre, Dankbarkeit und eventuell Blasen an den Händen... 

ANMELDUNG HIER


----------



## Markusdr (15. Mai 2019)

Moin,

ich kenne mich im Harz nicht so gut aus und habe eine Tour vor langer Zeit einmal fahren wollen musste diese aber abbrechen wegen einem überraschenden Wetterwechsel. 

Jetzt einige Jahre später wollte ich diese nochmal angehen. Könnt ihr mir kurz sagen ob das eine schöne Tour für einen Samstag ist, als Trailliebhaber?

https://www.bernhard-gaul.de/gpxvie.../liroutedl1555961074.gpx&width=414&height=736

Wenn was gesperrt ist, ist das nicht schlimm dann schiebe ich etwas, das geht auch. 

Danke Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (16. Mai 2019)

Moin,
kann man machen ist aber nicht optimal. Wie ist die Fahrtrichtung geplant und wie technisch darf es werden? Jägerstieg und dann wieder Forstautobahn?
Mein letzter Stand ist eine Sperrung auf dem Magdeburger Weg mit Umleitung.
Grüße BT


----------



## Markusdr (16. Mai 2019)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann man machen ist aber nicht optimal. Wie ist die Fahrtrichtung geplant und wie technisch darf es werden? Jägerstieg und dann wieder Forstautobahn?
> Mein letzter Stand ist eine Sperrung auf dem Magdeburger Weg mit Umleitung.
> Grüße BT


 Moin, und danke für die Antwort. Technisch darf es sein, das ist o. k. Starten soll das ganze in Bad Harzburg. Und startet Richtung Osten also im Uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## toschi (16. Mai 2019)

Hmm, Anstieg zum Torfhaus würde ich über den Salzstieg machen, also parralel zu Bundesstraße oberhalb des Radauwasserfall bis zur Straße, dieser kurz folgen und dann rechts im Radautal richtung Torfhaus, ich meine das ist gut beschildert. Märchenweg ist gesperrt für Biker und auch durch Windbruch und tiefe Löcher nicht mehr so attraktiv, alternativ Abbegraben, Sandweg bis Oderbrück. Dann runter Richtung Oderteich, nödlich umfahren und rauf zum Clausthaler Flutgraben, richtung Nord und dann hoch zur Wolfswarte, runter auf Butterstieg bis zum Dammgraben, wieder rechts längs folgen bis Förster Ludwig Platz, weiter auf Deiner Route bis Romkerhall. Ab da würde ich den Uferweg (E6) fahren bis zum Turbinenhaus unter der Staumauer. Dann kurzes Stück Straße und vor der Okerbrücke rechts dem Harzrand folgen, Gatterweg/ Cafe Goldberg und weiter nach Bad Harzburg. Wenn Du noch nicht genug hast kannst du noch in ein Seitental oder hoch zum Schlakenweg wieder auf Deine Route.


----------



## MirkoW (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bereits gelesen, dass die Schurre von der Rosstrappe ins Bodetal offiziell gesperrt ist. Ist dort tatsächlich kein Durchkommen mehr (also auch zu Fuß) oder ist das wieder "nur" aus Verantwortungsgründen gesperrt? Ist das noch passierbar wenn man nicht vor sprotlichen Herausforderungen zurückschreckt?

Kein Sorge, ich will nicht mitm Radel da hin und ein schlechtes Licht auf die Biker werfen - nur mit der Familie wandern an Vatertag...


----------



## BikeTiefling (30. Mai 2019)

Also mit der Familie die Schurre versuchen ist ein ganz schlechter Plan, meines Wissens ist gesperrt aus Sicherheitsgründen, Hangabrutsch oder so ähnlich wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2019)

Steinschlag! Wer da runter läuft, tritt jede Menge Geröll los, das dann in hohem Bogen unten auf den Weg fliegt. Been there, done that .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoW (31. Mai 2019)

Besten dank für die Antworten! Sind dann  auch nur die Normalroute gelaufen, bei den Menschenmassen wären rollende Steine nich so gut gekommen ...


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
in einer Woche sind wir Aktivtour-mäßig im Harz unterwegs. Da durch Ausfälle ein paar Plätze frei geworden sind, hier noch mal die Ausschreibung für eventuelle Nachzügler:
https://ig-harz.de/repository/Dokumente/Ausschreibung-Aktivtour-2019/
Beste Grüße!


----------



## Cyb (15. Juli 2019)

Hallo, ist jemand im Bilde ob der Trail vom Kantorberg Richtung Darlingerode fahrbar ist?


----------



## CarloDiamant (15. Juli 2019)

Cyb schrieb:


> Hallo, ist jemand im Bilde ob der Trail vom Kantorberg Richtung Darlingerode fahrbar ist?



Ja, ist er. Der wurde jedoch inzwischen stark verändert. Viele Holzelemente wurden zurückgebaut und mitten im Trail quert eine sehr breite Forststraße.

Es gibt inzwischen mind. eines bessere Alternative, wenn man dort unterwegs ist.


----------



## Cyb (15. Juli 2019)

Könntest du mir eine PN mit den Alternativen Routen schicken? Ich würde sie mir gerne mal anschauen


----------



## custos2003 (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Locals,

ich bin vom 12.10. bis einschließlich 15.10. in der Nähe von 38875 Elbingerode/Wernigerode, so ziemlich dazwischen.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand finden würde der mit mir eine schöne Tour im schönen Harz fährt.
Ein lokaler Biker kann mir wahrscheinlich am ehesten brauchbare, sinnvolle und gestattete Wege zeigen.

Was ich gern mag: Singletrails, gerne auch etwas technischer. Sonst ist mein Anspruch nicht besonders Hoch. Ich hab einfach Lust auf eine gemütliche Tour in eurer schönen Region.

Falls jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine gemeinsame Runde hat möge er sich gerne melden.

LG Daniel


----------



## luecke (8. Oktober 2019)

Schau mal bei Facebook und Harzclub Goslar Mountainbiken die bieten kostenlose Touren an, haben auch einen Kalendar drin wo drin steht wann die wo fahren.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2019)

Einen schönen Gruß in die Runde!

Plötzlich ist es Herbst und die Saison viel zu schnell vorbei - naja. nicht ganz, denn wir hatten noch keinen Saisonabschluss!
Den gibt es an zwei Tagen: am 19. und 20.10. Ist nicht mehr lange hin...sorry.
Wenn ihr teilhaben möchtet, seid ihr eingeladen, am 19.10. ab 14:00 bei unserer Trailpflege mit anzupacken. Details findet ihr - wie auch zu allen anderen Veranstaltungen - unter dem Menüpunkt "Events" auf der rechten Seite unserer Website. Also hier! Dort könnt ihr auch auch anmelden.

Für ein sinnvolles und effektives Arbeiten an den Wegen steht uns jetzt eine leistungsstarke 36V Akku-Kettensäge zur Verfügung. Außerdem stehen wir kurz vor der Anschaffung eines - oder vielleicht sogar zweier - professioneller Freischneider mit Stern (Messer).
Dafür reichen die aktuell vorhandenen Mittel nicht ganz aus, so dass wir auf diesem Weg gern um Spenden für die IG bitten. Die Summe ist völlig egal, jeder EUR ist willkommen. Wenn ihr uns so helfen möchtet, schreibt mir bitte per PN und ich teile euch die Einzelheiten mit. Vielen Dank!

Am folgenden Tag, dem 20.10., machen wir dann mit euch eine gepflegte Herbstrunde auf dem Mountainbike. Wir fahren rund um Wernigerode und werden dabei einige wunderbare Trails unter die Räder bekommen.
Ich werde für diese Runde ein funkelnagelneues GIANT Reign 2 29er als Testrad mitbringen. Dieses kann bei Interesse gern auf den Trails ausprobiert werden. Damit kann vielleicht der Eine oder Andere für sich persönlich klären, ob eins der aktuellen 29er Enduros sinnvoll ist oder nicht.

An beide Events kann bei Bedarf eine Herbst-BBQ angehängt werden, soweit das Wetter mitspielt.

Nun noch einen ganz kurzfristigen Aufruf: am kommenden Samstag, den 12.10.2019, stellen Freiwillige des Harzklubs Wernigerode eine neue Sitzbankgruppe am Petersstein bei Elbingerode (Nähe Zillierbachstausee) auf. Dafür werden noch dringend wenige Freiwillige zum Tragen der Teile (keine 100m) und anpacken beim Aufbauen gesucht. Die Anfrage kam direkt von Harzklubmitglied Kuno Böttcher und die Hilfe ist dringend nötig. Es wäre super, wenn noch Helfer um 09:45 Uhr zum Parkplatz am unteren Ende des Kalten Tals bei Wernigerode, Richtung Elbingerode, erscheinen könnten. Auch diese Aktion steht bei uns unter den Events.

Das war es erstmal in Kürze, über weitere "Baustellen" kommen in Kürze noch Infos.

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße

Garrit "Hasifisch" Wenzel


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. November 2019)

Im Zuge meines Aufrufes für Vergleichsideen von Hero 7 und 8 hat mich jemand gefragt, ob ich mal durch eine Steinsektion ballern könnte. Nun kenne ich hier in der Umgebung viele Wurzeltrails aber gibt es denn etwas mit großen Steinen wo man ballern kann?

So etwas in der Art:


----------



## kalihalde (14. November 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Im Zuge meines Aufrufes für Vergleichsideen von Hero 7 und 8 hat mich jemand gefragt, ob ich mal durch eine Steinsektion ballern könnte. Nun kenne ich hier in der Umgebung viele Wurzeltrails aber gibt es denn etwas mit großen Steinen wo man ballern kann?
> 
> So etwas in der Art:



Du hast Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoW (14. November 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Im Zuge meines Aufrufes für Vergleichsideen von Hero 7 und 8 hat mich jemand gefragt, ob ich mal durch eine Steinsektion ballern könnte. Nun kenne ich hier in der Umgebung viele Wurzeltrails aber gibt es denn etwas mit großen Steinen wo man ballern kann?
> 
> So etwas in der Art:


Da fällt mir spontan der Alexanderstieg ein. Ist zwar kein angelegter Trail, aber ordentlich steinig. Für nen Kameratest evtl. etwas dunkel, da Tannen?!?!


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. November 2019)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan der Alexanderstieg ein. Ist zwar kein angelegter Trail, aber ordentlich steinig. Für nen Kameratest evtl. etwas dunkel, da Tannen?!?!
> Anhang anzeigen 938073


Danke. Dunkel ist gut. Dann kann ich auch gleich etwas anderes testen, dass gefragt wurde. Ist halt blöd, dass Hypersmooth 2.0 als der heilige Gral bezeichnet wird, man aber in dunkleren Abschnitten eher ernüchternd feststellen muss, dass es nicht so ist.


----------



## MirkoW (14. November 2019)

Auf das Video bin ich dann auch mal gespannt, bitte hier verlinken


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. November 2019)

Was ist den an einer Steinsektion anders als auf nen Wurzelfeld? In Hahnenklee auf den ersten DH Abschnitt berührt ja das Bike quasi auch nicht nicht Boden so zerbombt ist der Trail
Aber die Mühe deiner Videos gefällt mir. Mal was anderes. Mein Abo haste schon länger


----------



## Olven (14. November 2019)

Höllenstieg ,runter ballern geht aber glaube ich schlecht.


----------



## d-zorg (14. November 2019)

Pfarrstieg eventuell?


----------



## Tony- (14. November 2019)

Achtermann oder Wolfswarte runter ist es auch ziemlich ruppig.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. November 2019)

Holtemme - Renne rechts

Eckerlochstieg


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. November 2019)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Auf das Video bin ich dann auch mal gespannt, bitte hier verlinken


Oder du abonnierst meinen Kanal.  Ich bin den Alexanderstieg runter. Das Ergebnis der Hero 8 Stabilisierung war eher ernüchternd. Wann ich es veröffentliche weiß ich noch nicht. Ist ziemlich viel Material, dass ich kürzen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoW (14. November 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Oder du abonnierst meinen Kanal.  Ich bin den Alexanderstieg runter. Das Ergebnis der Hero 8 Stabilisierung war eher ernüchternd. Wann ich es veröffentliche weiß ich noch nicht. Ist ziemlich viel Material, dass ich kürzen muss.


Kanal ist schon aboniert


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. November 2019)

Olven schrieb:


> Höllenstieg ,runter ballern geht aber glaube ich schlecht.


Wenn das hier ab 11:30 der Höllenstieg ist, dann geht da ballern derzeit noch nicht. Muss ich noch besser werden. Gut, mit dem Megatower war ich da noch nicht. Hier mit Hardtail.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2019)

Höllenstieg [1/3] Trail at Wernigerode
					

Old hiking path with lots of roots and some technical sections.Thus beeing in dead wood, beware of fallen trees especially after storms.




					www.trailforks.com
				











						Höllenstieg [2/3] Trail at Wernigerode
					

Old hiking path with lots of roots and some technical sections.Thus beeing in dead wood, beware of fallen trees especially after storms.Lots of rocks/ holes and roots....




					www.trailforks.com
				











						Error
					






					www.trailforks.com
				




Normal liegt da immer Klein- und Großholz rum, wie man mir berichtete im Moment arg viel. Schnell wird man dabei nicht.


----------



## kalihalde (16. November 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Wenn das hier ab 11:30 der Höllenstieg ist, ...



rischtisch


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. November 2019)

d-zorg schrieb:


> Pfarrstieg eventuell?


Muss ich mir auch noch mal anschauen. Da liegen auf jeden Fall genügend Steine rum.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2019)

Fahr doch ins Zittauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. November 2019)

Jopp Pfarrstieg passt da gut, schön von Ahrensklint aus gestartet.
Problem evtl halt wegen der Sperrung für MTB


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. November 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Jopp Pfarrstieg passt da gut, schön von Ahrensklint aus gestartet.
> Problem evtl halt wegen der Sperrung für MTB


Je kälter es wird, desto weniger interessiert es jemanden, wenn ich da lang fahr. 

@cxfahrer Noch nie gehört, gleich mal googlen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. November 2019)

Das seh ich ähnlich


----------



## reizhusten (17. November 2019)

Ist der Pfarrstieg für MTB gesperrt? Das muss neu sein....


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. November 2019)

Der Pfarrstieg ist doch schon seit Jahren „gesperrt“
Vllt sind die abmontiert


----------



## jalgrattad (17. November 2019)

Auf der Infoseite vom Nationalpark Harz zum Thema "Radfahren im Nationalpark" gibt es einen Link zu einer Karte der gesperrten Strecken (pdf, unverändert seit 1.12.2015), demnach ist der Pfarrstieg klar grün, d.h. legal befahrbar.


----------



## reizhusten (17. November 2019)

Eben, deswegen wundert mich die Aussage zu Sperrung. 
Nur den Höllenstieg würde ich nicht auf Video bannen, besonders den hier geteilten Abschnitt. Der ist definitiv gesperrt.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. November 2019)

Ach ja!!!!! Ich bin mir ganz sicher das er mal gesperrt war. Na da freu ich mich doch nächstes Jahr auf nen schöne Oberharzrunde mit diesem geilen Trail
Gut das wir mal drüber gesprochen haben


----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Je kälter es wird, desto weniger interessiert es jemanden, wenn ich da lang fahr.
> 
> @cxfahrer Noch nie gehört, gleich mal googlen.


https://www.strava.com/activities/2871667933 war ich grad. Lohnt sich! Kann man auch mehrere Tage verbringen, auch im Winter (es schneit erheblich weniger als im Harz), da gibt es ein paar heftige Sachen - frag doch mal die Berliner, die fahren da gern hin und kennen sich aus .

Bin mal gespannt was aus den Trailforks Einträgen von @buddlersen wird, wenn der NP Harz Fuzzi das spitz kriegt


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. November 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/2871667933 war ich grad. Lohnt sich! Kann man auch mehrere Tage verbringen, auch im Winter (es schneit erheblich weniger als im Harz), da gibt es ein paar heftige Sachen - frag doch mal die Berliner, die fahren da gern hin und kennen sich aus .
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was aus den Trailforks Einträgen von @buddlersen wird, wenn der NP Harz Fuzzi das spitz kriegt


Naja... das ist schon eine Ecke von Wernigerode.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Naja... das ist schon eine Ecke von Wernigerode.


Ja  - aber falls es dir da mal zu viel Schnee hat...


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. November 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja  - aber falls es dir da mal zu viel Schnee hat...


Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter für mich. Das war vor 13 Monaten:


----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2019)

Ja, bin auch früher im Winter Tante Ju mit Spikes. Oder Eckerloch.
Aber man muss ja nicht jeden Blödsinn bis zum Rentenalter machen.


----------



## BikeTiefling (19. November 2019)

Ein wenig Zeit habe ich noch bis zur Rente. 

Vor 3 Tagen. 




24.12.2018


----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2019)

Ja, ich hab mir leider nachhaltig mit so Aktionen die Zehen erfroren, die mögen es jetzt nur noch warm .

Vor 11 Jahren unterhalb vom Acker:


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. November 2019)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar deinen Namen eingeblendet.
> 
> Auf das Video bin ich dann auch mal gespannt, bitte hier verlinken


Wie gewünscht. In der Videobeschreibung sind die Links zu den jeweiligen Einstellungen/Clips.


----------



## MirkoW (26. November 2019)

Ist doch gut geworden  Und ordentlich Geschwindigkeit bei 1/60, da muss man die Linie schon kennen!

Ich finds von der Stabilisierung auch im dunkeln noch voll in Ordnung. Auf der Hero4 kann man auf dem Trail garnix erkennen...

Superview muss AN wenn niemand vor fährt, sonst kommt die Geschwindigkeit nicht rüber...

Bei 1/60 wirkt das Bild schon etwas unscharf, aber das ist ja auch ne Belichtungsdauer die man bei ner Spiegelreflex nur grad noch so aus der Hand schiessen kann.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. November 2019)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Ist doch gut geworden  Und ordentlich Geschwindigkeit bei 1/60, da muss man die Linie schon kennen!
> 
> Ich finds von der Stabilisierung auch im dunkeln noch voll in Ordnung. Auf der Hero4 kann man auf dem Trail garnix erkennen...
> 
> ...


Mir geht es eher um die Verwackelungen. Die sind bei 1/60 einfach schon zu groß. Bei 1/120 war ich hart an der Grenze beim Hochregeln der Helligkeit in der Nachbearbeitung.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. November 2019)

Also wenn man sich das Video so anschaut kommt mir das so vor das GoPro eine Wissenschaft ist und ich demzufolge mit dem Teil völlig überfordert wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. November 2019)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich das Video so anschaut kommt mir das so vor das GoPro eine Wissenschaft ist und ich demzufolge mit dem Teil völlig überfordert wäre


Eigentlich nicht. Man kann bestimmte Presets einstellen (gut bei der 8er) und die dann je nach Trail fahren. Tendenziell finde ich Unterbelichtung besser als Überbelichtung, denn Ersteres kann man gut korrigieren. 

Bei normal hellen Trails hat sich bei mir jetzt *4k/30fps/EV Comp -1.0/GoPro Farbe/Schärfe medium* etabliert. Das gibt gute Ergebnisse. Je nach Wetter spiel ich dann eben noch mit dem Weißabgleich rum. Das muss man aber auch nicht machen. Man sieht da nur einen Unterschied, wenn es schnell zwischen Dunkel und Hell wechselt. 

Ich werde ab jetzt in meinen Videos die Einstellungen unten einblenden. Dann kann man, so man es denn gut findet, diese übernehmen. 

Mal abgesehen davon gibt es ja tonnenweise YT Videos zu den besten Einstellungen/Montagepositionen usw. Ich versuche das jetzt sukzessive in einer Playlist abzuarbeiten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Dezember 2019)

d-zorg schrieb:


> Pfarrstieg eventuell?


Bin ich jetzt auch mal gefahren (video dann am Mittwoch Abend). War geil und recht rutschig mit Eis und Nässe. Da muss ich aber noch mal hin und ne Session machen um mal wirklich runterzuballern. So war es eher Gestocher...


----------



## amjay2019 (10. Dezember 2019)

runterzuballern ? - voll krass Alter eyh üiisch schwööre lass mal Video sehen


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Dezember 2019)




----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2019)

Nicht so tolles Wetter... und mehr geschoben als gefahren.


----------



## amjay2019 (18. Dezember 2019)

Also deine Begeisterung für's biken gefällt mir sehr und ich kann mich eindeutig mit dem Enthusiasmus identifizieren, aber ist mir etwas zu viel Selbstdarstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## humhum (18. Dezember 2019)

@niconj voll cool, Wahnsinn!!
Die steinigen Wege sehen bereits im Video furchteinflößend aus und ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie das in der Realität wirkte. Wenn ich auf mich schwierig wirkende Passagen filme oder fotografiere, sehen die Bilder oft nach Waldautobahn nicht nach trails, die mir einiges abverlangt haben, aus 
Dazu kommt meine ungeheure Angst vor nassen oder gar überfrorenen Steinen...
Deine Wege sind unfahrbar für mich und ich finde es toll, Dir beim Bewältigen zuschauen zu können. Vielen Dank für die Videos und Eindrücke!


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2019)

amjay2019 schrieb:


> Aber ist mir etwas zu viel Selbstdarstellung.


Danke. 

Inwiefern zu viel?


----------



## timtim (18. Dezember 2019)

Ah , ein Teilstück  meiner ehemaligen Lieblingstour .Bei dem Wetter, Respekt!
Steinerne Renne braucht man um die Jahreszeit nicht mehr probieren, die Witterung sorgt für eine Moosschicht auf den Steinen welche ein kontrolliertes fahren unmöglich macht , tröste dich. Die Nasse Wurzeln Phobie kann man nur ablegen indem man , na ? nasse Wurzeln fährt. Du hast ja da Alle Möglichkeiten vor der Haustür.
Ruhig weiter so , obwohl, das Gelaber ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, sorry ?

Um den Ottofelsen kann man auch rechtsherum fahren, schöne Schlüsselstelle, obwohl da jahrelang ein Baum quer lag


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Dezember 2019)

timtim schrieb:


> Ruhig weiter so , obwohl, das Gelaber ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, sorry


Danke. Ja, ich sollte weniger reden. Etwas Dokumentation finde ich jedoch schon ganz praktisch bzw. gefällt mir das bei anderen YT Kanälen ganz gut.


----------



## Speedtriple1 (18. Dezember 2019)

timtim schrieb:


> Ah , ein Teilstück  meiner ehemaligen Lieblingstour .Bei dem Wetter, Respekt!
> Steinerne Renne braucht man um die Jahreszeit nicht mehr probieren, die Witterung sorgt für eine Moosschicht auf den Steinen welche ein kontrolliertes fahren unmöglich macht , tröste dich. Die Nasse Wurzeln Phobie kann man nur ablegen indem man , na ? nasse Wurzeln fährt. Du hast ja da Alle Möglichkeiten vor der Haustür.
> Ruhig weiter so , obwohl, das Gelaber ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, sorry ?
> 
> ...





niconj schrieb:


> Danke. Ja, ich sollte weniger reden. Etwas Dokumentation finde ich jedoch schon ganz praktisch bzw. gefällt mir das bei anderen YT Kanälen ganz gut.



Echt Top deine Videos . und deine Fahrweise - Respekt ! Ich bin auch öfters im Harz unterwegs vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal .


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Dezember 2019)

Speedtriple1 schrieb:


> Echt Top deine Videos . und deine Fahrweise - Respekt ! Ich bin auch öfters im Harz unterwegs vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal .


Klar. Ich fahr gern mit Leuten, bin aber meist allein unterwegs, da ich zu Zeiten fahre, in denen andere arbeiten müssen. 

Bzgl. meiner Fahrweise... ich bin dort bei der steinernen Renne mal mit @ykcor runter gefahren. D.h. ich habe geschoben, er ist gefahren. Das war sehr lehrreich.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Dezember 2019)

Früher war beim Gebohrten Stein alles Wald...
@RaD * ist das glaub damals am Ottofels alles linksrum durch gefahren, ohne Absteigen am Anfang, aber mit den Hängebauchbikes heutzutage geht das halt nicht mehr.
Na wenn dir sowas gefällt zum Warmwerden im Winter, dann wirst du sicher hier bald ein Video vom Eckerlochstieg liefern.

* @RaD an der Renne:


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Früher war beim Gebohrten Stein alles Wald...
> @RaD (?) ist das glaub damals am Ottofels alles linksrum durch gefahren, ohne Absteigen am Anfang, aber mit den Hängebauchbikes heutzutage geht das halt nicht mehr.
> Na wenn dir sowas gefällt zum Warmwerden im Winter, dann wirst du sicher hier bald ein Video vom Eckerlochstieg liefern.



Ottofelsen links rum ging bis vor kurzem nicht, weil da eine dicke Birke lag. Die ist jetzt weggegammelt und man kann wieder durchfahren.
An guten Tagen.


----------



## timtim (19. Dezember 2019)

Du meintest diese Situation denk ich mal


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Dezember 2019)

Da lag eigentlich nur eine,  das wird sie also sein. Aber noch ziemlich frisch. 
Dafür habe ich rechte Umfahrung um den Ottofelsen nie  begriffen, muss ich mir mal in aller Ruhe zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2019)

Oben nach der Hütte links abbiegen bin ich auch schon gefahren. Das geht gut. Auch durch die Steine beim Ottofelsen geht es eigentlich gut. Ich muss mich nur mal an den Coil hinten gewöhnen und vielleicht auch mal hin, wenn es trocken ist. Rechts am Ottofelsen bin ich noch nicht vorbei gefahren, da ich nicht wusste, dass da auch ein weg ist. Probiere ich das nächste mal.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2019)

Mit links meinte ich das Links, wenn man angefahren kommt. Da ist so eine 40cm hohe Steinkante zwischen den Bäumen.
Rechts ist die Situation wie auf dem Foto gewesen, Baum quer an der Steilstufe.
Alles Sachen zum Trialen und Bike kaputt machen.

PS:


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Dezember 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sachen zum Trialen und Bike kaputt machen.



Hab ich ja auch ne Weile gemacht und dann durch den Umzug vor zwei Jahren in den Harz aufgeben müssen. MTB war dann die zweite Wahl.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Januar 2020)

Na? Wo bin ich?


----------



## Udo1 (2. Januar 2020)

Na ja, sicherlich haben sich die Tiere im Walde über den nächtlichen Scheinwerfer gefreut.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Januar 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na ja, sicherlich haben sich die Tiere im Walde über den nächtlichen Scheinwerfer gefreut.


Oder über die Silvesterknaller (für welche ich kein Geld ausgegeben habe).


----------



## Tidi (2. Januar 2020)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na ja, sicherlich haben sich die Tiere im Walde über den nächtlichen Scheinwerfer gefreut.


Na ja, wenns danach geht, dürfen wir nirgends mehr fahren, da wir irgend ein Tier immer erschrecken ... egal ob Tag oder Nacht! Heute mit Kind und Kegel auch durch n Wald gewandert und n Reh lief weg ... soll ich dis auch lassen???


----------



## Birotarier (6. Januar 2020)

Eigentlich ist es doch egal, wo man ist.  Weg, Wald, Vorderrad.    Organistenweg ist trotzdem noch einigermaßen zu erkennen.
Den Tieren sind Scheinwerfer, klappernde Fahrräder mit offenbar Selbstgespäche führenden Menschen drauf nachts wahrscheinlich ziemlich egal. Die sehen wir deswegen nicht, weil die einfach 3 m vom Weg entfernt stehen bleiben bis der Spuk vorüber ist. Können sich ziemlich sicher sein, dass dann zumindest nicht mit Langwaffen auf sie geschossen wird.  Gefährlich sind nur die  Schleicher im grünen Gewand.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Januar 2020)

Trails IN WR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birotarier (24. Januar 2020)

Schön und motivierend. Meine große Tochter bekommt morgen zum 7. Geburtstag ihr nach verschiedenen Kinderrädern  (14,16,20) ihr erstes richtiges MTB. Dann kann's  voll losgehen.
Tipp für Touren mit Kind:   towwhee - Schleppseil zum Hochziehen.  Ohne Schummel-bike aber durchaus anstrengend!


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Januar 2020)

harudbod schrieb:


> Schön und motivierend. Meine große Tochter bekommt morgen zum 7. Geburtstag ihr nach verschiedenen Kinderrädern  (14,16,20) ihr erstes richtiges MTB. Dann kann's  voll losgehen.
> Tipp für Touren mit Kind:   towwhee - Schleppseil zum Hochziehen.  Ohne Schummel-bike aber durchaus anstrengend!


Ich habe meinen Sohn mal vom Lossendenkmal zum Ottofelsen gezogen. Das war anstrengend.


----------



## Grins3katze (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute, eine Stelle bringt mich immer wieder zum überlegen ob man es anders fahren könnte ?... und zwar das Ende von der Kleine Renne... Ich hab das Gefühl das man einfach gerade aus fahren könnte mit ein kleinen Dop bis vor die letzten Stufen... Ich fahre immer links, dann leicht versetzen und dann rollen... es ist aber dann recht langsam... fährt jemand die Stelle gerade aus? VG.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2020)

Schon gesehen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. Februar 2020)

Nein, d. h.  ich nicht.  Die Höhe ist kein Problem, aber Anfahrt und Tempo...  .Gute Leute sollten es locker hinkriegen, gesehen habe ich es noch nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Februar 2020)

Ist ja interessant, mal auf der Trailforkskarte die Heatmap drüberzulegen und reinzuzoomen (gilt natürlich auch anderswo).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Februar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant, mal auf der Trailforkskarte die Heatmap drüberzulegen und reinzuzoomen (gilt natürlich auch anderswo).


Was bringt das?


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Februar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Was bringt das?


Ich hatte einen Trail gesucht nach einer vagen Beschreibung, der noch nicht auf Trailforks eingetragen ist.
Aber da du ja von dort bist, wirst du es nicht so interessant finden, wo überall Leute mit angeschaltetem STRAVA verbotene Wege fahren. Und wo nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Februar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Trail gesucht nach einer vagen Beschreibung, der noch nicht auf Trailforks eingetragen ist.
> Aber da du ja von dort bist, wirst du es nicht so interessant finden, wo überall Leute mit angeschaltetem STRAVA verbotene Wege fahren. Und wo nicht.


Ich wusste nicht, wofür die Heatmap gut ist. Ich denke auch, dass ich verbotene Wege fahre, mir dessen aber gar nicht mal bewusst bin. Ausgeschildert ist nicht so viel.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Februar 2020)

Du siehst auf der Heatmap, wo Leute regelmässig langfahren (also nicht nur einmal irgendwer, und auch nicht Rennradler).

Was verboten ist, sollte ja bekannt sein. Hohnekamm usw., Beerenstieg, Höllenstieg etc...scheint wohl niemand zu stören,  und jeder der es will kann das auf Trailforks nachschauen (und wird es auch längst getan haben).


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Februar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du siehst auf der Heatmap, wo Leute regelmässig langfahren (also nicht nur einmal irgendwer, und auch nicht Rennradler).
> 
> Was verboten ist, sollte ja bekannt sein. Hohnekamm usw., Beerenstieg, Höllenstieg etc...scheint wohl niemand zu stören,  und jeder der es will kann das auf Trailforks nachschauen (und wird es auch längst getan haben).


Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich solche Maps kaum bis gar nicht nutze. Das was ich finde und fahre ist eher dem Zufall geschuldet als alles Andere. Manchmal muss man dann auch mal wieder hochfahren, weil der Trail doch nicht so gut war.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Februar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant, mal auf der Trailforkskarte die Heatmap drüberzulegen und reinzuzoomen (gilt natürlich auch anderswo).


Danke für den Tipp, sehr spannend. Habe auch gleich mal ein paar Sachen gefunden, wo ich vorher was vermutet hatte (nicht im Harz).
Und schön zu sehen, das es im Harz noch "richtige" Geheimpfade, d.h. unsichtbare, gibt.


----------



## KarstenG (3. März 2020)

Hallo in den Harz,
treibe mich Ende des Monats für paar Tage in Wernigerode, Nahe Schanze herum. Da das Frauchen mit ist, werde ich nur 1 - 2 Ausfahrten machen könnnen. Habt ihr einen evtl. eine Tipp? Fahrtechnik ist bei mir noch etwas rudimentär ;-), daher eherS0 bis S1.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. März 2020)

KarstenG schrieb:


> daher eherS0 bis S1.


Fahr einfach die Teerstraße vor der Schanze nach oben. Dort kannst du dann links hoch zur Harburg und von dort bei der Bank runter oder rechts hoch Richtung Scharfenstein und in den Wald. S0-S1 sind doch nur Waldwege oder?


----------



## KarstenG (3. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Fahr einfach die Teerstraße vor der Schanze nach oben. Dort kannst du dann links hoch zur Harburg und von dort bei der Bank runter oder rechts hoch Richtung Scharfenstein und in den Wald. S0-S1 sind doch nur Waldwege oder?


Danke, S0 ist Waldweg S1 darf's a bisserl mehr sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. März 2020)

KarstenG schrieb:


> Danke, S0 ist Waldweg S1 darf's a bisserl mehr sein.


Na dann Richtung Harburg hoch und rechts neben der Bank runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarstenG (4. März 2020)

schaut interessant aus, der obere Teil ist sicherlich machbar, unten für vllt. zuviele Bäume ;-).
Mal schauen was das Wetter sagt, aktuelle würde der wahrscheinlich net viel Spaß machen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. März 2020)

KarstenG schrieb:


> schaut interessant aus, der obere Teil ist sicherlich machbar, unten für vllt. zuviele Bäume ;-).
> Mal schauen was das Wetter sagt, aktuelle würde der wahrscheinlich net viel Spaß machen.


Heute war doch tollstes Wetter. Ich war sogar ü600m und es ging gut zu fahren.


----------



## Bogeyman (5. April 2020)

Moin,
ich habe gehört, dass viele Trails inzwischen "gekennzeichnet" sind. Kann mir jemand verraten, was es damit auf sich hat?


----------



## Marquez93 (8. April 2020)

Moin,

welche Trails sind denn aktuell eure Favoriten um WR rum und was lässt sich gut fahren ohne Hindernisse wie größere Bäume auf Wegen etc.?
Grüße


----------



## Birotarier (15. April 2020)

Marquez93 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> welche Trails sind denn aktuell eure Favoriten um WR rum und was lässt sich gut fahren ohne Hindernisse wie größere Bäume auf Wegen etc.?
> Grüße


Teil 1:   Da wird es in diesem Forum kaum befriedigende Antworten geben.   Teil 2: Dank vieler fleißiger Hände sind die meisten Hindernisse beseitigt. Es fällt aufgrund der bekannten Waldsituation ständig wieder was um.


----------



## reizhusten (28. Mai 2020)

Ein langes Wochenende steht vor der Tür und ich wollte ein paar Tage im Harz verbringen. Jetzt suche ich zwei Touren, weil ich mal was neues entdecken will.
Bisher bin ich immer die bekannten zwischen Brocken und Wernigerode gefahren, Höllenstieg (nur oberer Teil), Pfarrstieg, kleine Renne und drumherum oder zwischen Schierke und Wurmberg. Achtermann, Butterstieg sind mir auch geläufig. 
Strecke so um die 35-40 km 1000-1200 HM, hohe Traildichte. Trails am besten etwas flowiger als Höllenstieg oder Pfarrstieg (unterer Teil). Kleine Renne, Butterstieg oder Pfarrstieg oberhalb der Bahnschienen machen mir  spass, so als Beispiel. Den Trail am Kantorberg runter nach Ilsenburg kenn ich auch, fetzt und kann auch als Orientierung dienen. S2, nicht zu verblocktes Spitzkehrengerödel ist auch schön. Weiter um den Brocken rumm kenn ich mich nicht mehr so aus. OSM hilft mir irgendwie auch nicht weiter und Tourenportale spucken immer langweilige Touren für mich aus.
Über Tipps bin ich dankbar. Geplant ist bei mir Sonntag und Montag, hoffentlich macht der Regengott auch ein langes Wochenende.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Mai 2020)

Nicht auf Trailforks ist dieser Trail wenn man den Forstweg halbe Höhe Höllenstieg rechts  hoch macht, der geht Richtung Alexanderstieg. Danach kann man ja div Varianten nach Darlingerode und Forstweg nach Hasserode, ggfs Bahnparallelweg hoch. Keine Ahnung ob der verboten ist.


----------



## Grins3katze (28. Mai 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nicht auf Trailforks ist dieser Trail wenn man den Forstweg (Forstmeister Sietz?) halbe Höhe Höllenstieg rechts bis zu dieser Hütte hoch macht, der geht Richtung Alexanderstieg.



Ja ist richtig Geil, kannst aber der Höllenstieg auch 2/3 Fahren und dann recht bis zu Hütte. Der Trail wovon du spricht endet dann auch am Ende vom Höllenstieg.

Edit: Das ist eigentlich eine perfekte Ergänzung zum Höllenstieg 3/3 wo theoretisch Bikeverbot herrscht. 1000 Dank an die IG dafür.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich hoffe alle hatten schöne Pfingsten. Mit oder ohne Bike. Wetter war ja unglaublich!
Ich möchte mich zunächst entschuldigen, dass ich seit geraumer Zeit hier und auch in der IG deutlich weniger aktiv war. Grund: ich habe vor einem Jahr mein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht und bin in die Bike-Branche gewechselt. Mit entsprechend wenig Zeit in der Phase der Umgewöhnung. Ich bin nun wichtiger Teil von Fahrrad Baron in Wernigerode.
Wenig Zeit deshalb, weil wir nach meinem Einstieg einen Wechsel des Ladenlokals beschlossen haben. Und hier habe ich nun an dieser Stelle eine Bitte an euch und leite einfach mal unsere Einladung für den kommenden Freitag weiter.
In Zukunft werde ich mich hier auch wieder deutlich mehr zum eigentlichen Thema melden...versprochen!

*02.06.2020 - EINLADUNG ZUR ERÖFFNUNGS-ARBEITS-PARTY AM 05.06.2020!*

Liebe Kunden, liebe Freunde und Stammgäste,

*am Freitag, dem 05.06.2020, gehen wir den großen und von uns mit Aufregung erwarteten Schritt in ein neues Ladengeschäft*.
Als erste Aktion werden wir dazu die Räder, das Rückgrat unseres Ladens, zum neuen Standort transferieren - per Achse!
Fahrräder leiden bei jedem Transport in einem anderen Fahrzeug durch kleine Beschädigungen. Daher haben wir uns überlegt, sie mit eurer Hilfe, über den Freitag verteilt, von der Mauergasse zum neuen Standort in der Ilsenburger Straße zu fahren. Ihr schnappt euch ein Bike, fahrt es zur Ilsenburger Straße und wiederholt das. so lange ihr Lust und Zeit habt!
Was habt ihr davon?
Natürlich unsere ewige Dankbarkeit!
Außerdem könnt ihr Räder antesten, das neue Geschäft kennen lernen und euch im neuen Laden ordentlich verpflegen lassen. Wir werden ganztägig für euer Wohl sorgen.

Natürlich ist auch jeder willkommen, der sich einfach nur den neuen Laden ansehen möchte!

Schon jetzt vielen Dank und bis Freitag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (3. Juni 2020)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> neues Ladengeschäft


Bin gespannt auf das neue Lokal. Denke nochmal leicht wehmütig an den klassischen Standort, wo ich schon für ein Favorit-Schaltwerk angestanden habe...


----------



## Downhillsocke (7. Juni 2020)

Welche Trails kann man eigentlich oben ab ca. Gelber Brink sinnvoll kombinieren, um nicht zuviele Hm trailfrei zu verschenken? 

Nach dem H-Stieg bin ich gestern etwas orientierungslos in Richtung Gst. Steinerne Renne rumgeeiert. Dachsbautrail und Bielsteintrail konnte man dann aber zusammenhängend und sehr flowig zurück nach Werni fahren.


----------



## MirkoW (12. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank an alle, die gerade den Wassertal wieder aufbauen ??

Ist der Trail legalisiert?


----------



## Germox (12. Juni 2020)

Ja ist er.....der Trail wird zum "Trailcenter" gehören, dass über Ilsenburg läuft. Auch einige andere Trails sind deswegen schon markiert.  Aber mehr weiss ich darüber auch nicht. "Touren - Harz" ist da wohl auch mit an Board.


----------



## Gerrit (11. September 2020)

Auf Trailforks steht Eselstieg und Holy Trail auf "gesperrt wegen Trailbauarbeiten". Weiß jemand, ob das tatsächlich so ist? Kann man die "Baustellen" umfahren oder macht man sich damit eher unbeliebt?


----------



## Lenny911 (11. September 2020)

Jap sind gesperrt und umfahren ist unerwünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (11. September 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Jap sind gesperrt und umfahren ist unerwünscht.


Alles klar, danke für die Info


----------



## Gerrit (11. September 2020)

Lenny911 schrieb:


> Jap sind gesperrt und umfahren ist unerwünscht.



Wer baut da denn eigentlich, ist das ein Verein oder steht die Kommune dahinter? 

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass die Trails zum "Trailcenter Harz" gehören werden, allerdings finde ich auch zu dem Thema (wie zu den Bauvorhaben) kaum etwas im Netz. Gibt es irgendwo nähere Informationen dazu?


----------



## Downhillsocke (11. September 2020)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Wer baut da denn eigentlich, ist das ein Verein oder steht die Kommune dahinter?
> 
> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass die Trails zum "Trailcenter Harz" gehören werden, allerdings finde ich auch zu dem Thema (wie zu den Bauvorhaben) kaum etwas im Netz. Gibt es irgendwo nähere Informationen dazu?



Gibts zum geplanten "Trailcenter" irgendwo offiziell ein paar Infos? Klingt nicht uninteressant.


----------



## Lenny911 (11. September 2020)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Wer baut da denn eigentlich, ist das ein Verein oder steht die Kommune dahinter?
> 
> Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass die Trails zum "Trailcenter Harz" gehören werden, allerdings finde ich auch zu dem Thema (wie zu den Bauvorhaben) kaum etwas im Netz. Gibt es irgendwo nähere Informationen dazu?



Als ich mal mit den gequatscht habe, wurde gesagt das es ein Trailcenter werden soll und wenn die Bauarbeiten soweit sind, wird darüber offiziell kommuniziert. Ich glaube es soll als Verein betrieben werden, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Soll auch eine ganze Zeit gesperrt sein wohl.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. September 2020)

Ja es werden noch Rettungswege angelegt und die Abfahrten wohl teils entschärft (zB Holymoly). Sowas dauert, die machen das ja nicht beruflich.


----------



## Lenny911 (11. September 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja es werden noch Rettungswege angelegt und die Abfahrten wohl teils entschärft (zB Holymoly). Sowas dauert, die machen das ja nicht beruflich.



Sollte auch keine Kritik sein, das es länger dauert. Im Gegenteil. Ich find es sehr gut wenn sich jemand mal für sowas findet. Ich werde auch definitiv das Projekt unterstützen, wenn es dann offiziell ist und die Möglichkeit dazu besteht.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. September 2020)

Ich glaube die sind über FB organisiert, aber da bin ich nicht. Hab es auch nur so mitbekommen.


----------



## tobone (7. März 2021)

Moin moin 
Würde gerne ne Tour übernächstes Wochenende starten. Soll traillastig werden u möglichst viele Trails im Raum Wernigerode/schierke/ilsenburg mitnehmen. Wenn's geht auch den holy von  ganz oben. Und ein paar stiege.
War da schon ewig nicht....
Vielleicht wer GPS Daten oder kann mir eine Tour erklären? 
Auch gerne per PN.


----------



## luecke (7. März 2021)

tobone schrieb:


> Moin moin
> Würde gerne ne Tour übernächstes Wochenende starten. Soll traillastig werden u möglichst viele Trails im Raum Wernigerode/schierke/ilsenburg mitnehmen. Wenn's geht auch den holy von  ganz oben. Und ein paar stiege.
> War da schon ewig nicht....
> Vielleicht wer GPS Daten oder kann mir eine Tour erklären?
> Auch gerne per PN.


Also Holy zb ist aktuell noch gesperrt, da das Team von Trailpark Harz noch dran arbeitet. Betrifft auch andere Trails in der Ecke. Schau mal bei Instagram unter trailparkharz.


----------



## tobone (7. März 2021)

Ist da der holy trail mit bei?
Was wird da gearbeitet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (7. März 2021)

Sonst ein Vorschlag? 
Würde gerne mal NICHT von ilsenburg starten


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2021)

Dann starte doch am Mäuseklippenparkplatz und fahr die Bahn wieder hoch.
Trailparktrails auslassen, ist dann eh falsche Richtung. Also Brockenbett Molkenhausstern und vorm Magdeburger rechts.


----------



## tobone (7. März 2021)

Puh das sagt mir alles nicht's. 
Habe auch kein instagram. 
Könnt ihr auf meinem Link was erkennen/erahnen? 
Kann man die Tour momentan fahren?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2021)

Keine Ahnung, war da seit August nicht und es ist noch Winter. Selbst hier im Flachland liegt in geschützten Stellen noch Schnee. 

Du kannst dir auf Trailforks und Strava Segmentsuche einiges zusammensuchen.


----------



## tobone (7. März 2021)

Ach so.....
Wie ist die schneelage da oben?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. März 2021)

tobone schrieb:


> Ach so.....
> Wie ist die schneelage da oben?


Schau doch einfach mal auf die Webcams Drei Annen oder Brocken. Und denk dran, daß die Wege, die Du fahren willst mit Sicherheit im Schatten liegen. Ich würde jetzt lieber 'ne Nordharztour machen oder in den Kyffhäuser fahren.


----------



## luecke (7. März 2021)

tobone schrieb:


> Ist da der holy trail mit bei?
> Was wird da gearbeitet?


Geh doch einfach auf die Seite von denen. Gibt auch ne Internetseite. Das werden jetzt alles offizielle Trails.


----------



## tobone (7. März 2021)

Sorry hp finde ich nicht von denen. Nur insta


----------



## Downhillsocke (7. März 2021)

tobone schrieb:


> Sorry hp finde ich nicht von denen. Nur insta


HP: https://www.ilsenburg-tourismus.de/erlebnisse/trailpark-harz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (7. März 2021)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal auf die Webcams Drei Annen oder Brocken. Und denk dran, daß die Wege, die Du fahren willst mit Sicherheit im Schatten liegen. Ich würde jetzt lieber 'ne Nordharztour machen oder in den Kyffhäuser fahren.


Wie definierst du Nordharz Marc?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. März 2021)

Besser wäre nördlicher Vorharz. Die klassische Langensteinrunde: QLB - Thekenberge - Gläserner Mönch - Hoppelberg/Langenstein - Regenstein - Großvater/Hamburger Stadtwappen - was namenloses - Teufelsmauer - Altenburgswarte - QLB.
Kann man noch varieren. Da kommen auch Höhenmeter, schöne Single-Trails und ein paar technische Abfahrten zusammen und landschaftlich ist's sehr schön. Und liegt in der Ebene, da kannst Du schon gut fahren, wenn im Harz noch Schnee liegt.


----------



## tobone (21. März 2021)

Finde im Netz kaum konkrete Angaben/Karten zum trailpark harz. Wo gibt's sowas u wann werden die Trails fertig? 
Werden die ausgeschildert?  Ist der kammweg der holy trail?


----------



## d-zorg (22. März 2021)

Die aktuellsten Informationen dürften (leider) wohl momentan nur auf Instagram zu bekommen sein. Weiterhin gibt es schon die Webseite http://trailparkharz.de, die beim Ilsenburg Tourismus aufgehängt ist, allerdings ist diese noch mit Platzhaltern bestückt. Eine grobe Karte ist dort vorhanden, wie auch ein paar Trailrules. Da folgen sicher noch weitere und genauere Informationen, wenn es in Richtung Eröffnung geht.
Ja, Kammweg = Holy. Dürfte aber, genau wie alle anderen Trails, aktuell noch geschlossen sein. Dort jetzt zu fahren würde den Baufortschritt zurückwerfen.


----------



## Gerrit (22. März 2021)

d-zorg schrieb:


> Die aktuellsten Informationen dürften (leider) wohl momentan nur auf Instagram zu bekommen sein. Weiterhin gibt es schon die Webseite http://trailparkharz.de, die beim Ilsenburg Tourismus aufgehängt ist, allerdings ist diese noch mit Platzhaltern bestückt. Eine grobe Karte ist dort vorhanden, wie auch ein paar Trailrules. Da folgen sicher noch weitere und genauere Informationen, wenn es in Richtung Eröffnung geht.
> Ja, Kammweg = Holy. Dürfte aber, genau wie alle anderen Trails, aktuell noch geschlossen sein. Dort jetzt zu fahren würde den Baufortschritt zurückwerfen.


Der Holy ist schon über ein Jahr gesperrt... Oder war er zwischenzeitlich auch mal geöffnet?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (7. Mai 2021)

wer gern technisch trailt hier beste Analyse dazu

(das schöne am Harz, es gibt auch kein Gripp auf trockenen Steinen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (9. Mai 2021)

Du kannst die trails im trail Park Harz fahren. Zum Trailpark Harz kann ich sagen, dass durch die Verbotsschilder der Versicherung genüge getan wird. Stürzt jemand auf dem trail und möchte Schadenersatz, hat er schlechte Karten. Das ändert sich erst wenn die Wege offiziell frei sind. Ilsenburg trägt die Verantwortung und ist auch dann für die Pflege der Wege verantwortlich.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2021)

battiwr schrieb:


> Du kannst die trails im trail Park Harz fahren. Zum Trailpark Harz kann ich sagen, dass durch die Verbotsschilder der Versicherung genüge getan wird. Stürzt jemand auf dem trail und möchte Schadenersatz, hat er schlechte Karten. Das ändert sich erst wenn die Wege offiziell frei sind. Ilsenburg trägt die Verantwortung und ist auch dann für die Pflege der Wege verantwortlich.


Das mag idR so sein, aber wer zB von der noch nicht mit Geländer versehenen Holzumfahrung im Holy runterfällt, könnte es versuchen und zumindest anteilig Recht bekommen. Die Chancen stehen eher gut. 

Davon abgesehen, dass am Holy keinerlei Verbots- oder Warnschilder oder Flatterband vorhanden sind.

Wassertal weiß ich nicht, aber auch dort war letztes Jahr kein einziges Feature im Trail gesperrt, nur oben das Verbotsschild. Wenn da jemand gestürzt wäre, hätte er klagen können.


----------



## Birotarier (9. Mai 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass am Holy keinerlei Verbots- oder Warnschilder oder Flatterband vorhanden sind.


Am Einstieg riesen Schild.  War nur zwischendurch immer mal weg. Bin dann natürlich nicht gefahren.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Mai 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das mag idR so sein, aber wer zB von der noch nicht mit Geländer versehenen Holzumfahrung im Holy runterfällt, könnte es versuchen und zumindest anteilig Recht bekommen. Die Chancen stehen eher gut.


stimmt leider, aber glücklicherweise sind wir hier nicht in den USofA

andererseits, 
ohne die  Holzumfahrung wäre es spannender und nach kurzer Zeit, die Frequenz deutlich geringer

vielleicht kommt man drauf zurück, wenn Steckdosen gefordert werden


----------



## Tidi (11. Mai 2021)

Ja dis Thema USA hatte ich auch so im Hinterkopf ... wenn Jemand irgendwo lang ballert und sich mault, warum ist hier Thema, dass Jemand verklagt werden kann und man tatsächlich „Recht“ bekommt??? Man ist doch selbst dafür verantwortlich, wie man wo lang fährt!?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Mai 2021)

Man ist sich selbst dafür verantwortlich, wie man wo lang fährt!?

dafür bräuchts ein selbstverantwortliches Selbst.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Mai 2021)

Es geht darum, ob ich (da ja keine Warnhinweise) davon ausgehen kann, dass zB alle Planken festgeschraubt sind...
Woher soll jemand wissen, ob etwas befahrbar ist? Reicht ein im Dreck liegendes Schild ganz oben?

Ich fand das schon etwas verwunderlich, zumal nachdem es ja Vorfälle gab. Wenn ich in irgendeine nur auf Strava erkennbare Linie einbiege,  bin ich eh vorsichtig. Aber diese ewig halboffiziellen Trailparktrails, die nie fertig werden, und wo hunderte runter ballern?

Was das Verklagen angeht, das kommt von ganz alleine durch die Kranken- und Sozialkassen, wenn aufgrund erheblicher Verletzung die Kosten ins Sechs- bis Siebenstellige steigen.

Hier lesen ja einige mit, und so Aussagen wie "kannst die Trails im Trailpark fahren" könnte ja jemand für bare Münze eines kundigen Locals nehmen.


----------



## Bogeyman (21. Mai 2021)

Hi,
um was Thema nochmal aufzugreifen... kann mir jemand sagen ob die Schilder inzwischen wieder weg sind? Mir geht es ja eher darum nicht frisch geshapte Trail wieder zu zerfahren.
Nur bei einer Anfahrt von >100km wäre es halt doof, wenn ich dann vor Schildern stehen würde. Dann plane ich doch lieber eine andere Tour.


----------



## Lenny911 (22. Mai 2021)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Hi,
> um was Thema nochmal aufzugreifen... kann mir jemand sagen ob die Schilder inzwischen wieder weg sind? Mir geht es ja eher darum nicht frisch geshapte Trail wieder zu zerfahren.
> Nur bei einer Anfahrt von >100km wäre es halt doof, wenn ich dann vor Schildern stehen würde. Dann plane ich doch lieber eine andere Tour.


Wurde bis jetzt noch nicht öffentlich eröffnet meines Wissens nach. Bin länger nicht mehr dran vorbei gekommen aber ich denke das du dann vor einem Schild stehst.


----------



## Der_GruE (31. Mai 2021)

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich schon Infos zur Eröffnung?  Würde das Gebiet auch gern mal erkunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Juni 2021)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt eigentlich schon Infos zur Eröffnung?  Würde das Gebiet auch gern mal erkunden.


Noch nicht. Wir haben am Samstag eine große Bauaktion gemacht aber die trails sind noch immer gesperrt.


----------



## Der_GruE (1. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> aber die trails sind noch immer gesperrt


Ok wieso fahren dann am Wochenende mindestes 10 Leute die Trails? Und ignorieren die Sperrung. Gibt es denn eine Prognose?


----------



## Martina H. (2. Juni 2021)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Und ignorieren die Sperrung.



tja, weil es eben immer Leute gibt, die es meinen besser wissen zu müssen


----------



## dezilaiceps (4. Juni 2021)

Infos zum Thema Trailpark Harz lassen sich hier finden:





						@trailparkharz Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com
					

Explore @trailparkharz Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




					www.picuki.com


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Juni 2021)

Eröffnung von vorerst drei Strecken (es werden 5) ist für Anfang Juli geplant.


----------



## Tony- (9. Juni 2021)

Die Pfade gab es ja schon irgendwie..? sind die Trails auch auf der Open Street Map verzeichnet? Will in der Gegend mal wieder fahren und möchte nicht vor nem gesperrtem Trail stehen nach dem ich mich den Berg hochgequält habe..


----------



## jalgrattad (9. Juni 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> sind die Trails auch auf der Open Street Map verzeichnet?


Zwei der Trails sind bereits in einer OSM-Relation zusammengefasst, wird sicher noch erweitert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Juni 2021)

Sobald sie frei sind werden sie sicherlich auch auf der Homepage erscheinen.


----------



## Tony- (9. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Sobald sie frei sind werden sie sicherlich auch auf der Homepage erscheinen.


mir gehts darum, die Trails bei der Routenplanung auszuschließen.. Die 2 oben genannten gibt es ja schon länger, es ist aber in Komoot z.B. nicht ersichtlich, dass die grad wegen Trailbau gesperrt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Juni 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> mir gehts darum, die Trails bei der Routenplanung auszuschließen.. Die 2 oben genannten gibt es ja schon länger, es ist aber in Komoot z.B. nicht ersichtlich, dass die grad wegen Trailbau gesperrt sind.
> Anhang anzeigen 1289007


Achso. Wassertal ist auch noch zu.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2021)

Es hilft ungemein, Komoot als das zu nehmen, was es ist: eine KI die nach "Beliebtheit" irgendwelche Wege zu irgendeiner Runde verknüpft.
Komoot hat mir schon mehrfach dort komplett schwachsinnige Routen vorgeschlagen, da war das gesperrte Wassertal nur das Tüpfelchen auf dem I.
Es gibt sinnvollere Möglichkeiten sich eine Runde zu planen. Komoot taugt eigentlich nur dazu, einen GPX Track hochzuladen und auf Fehler zu checken.
Im Übrigen ist ALLES (Trail, Geschwindigkeit, letzte Befahrung) auf Strava mit wenigen Klicks auf Karte zu finden. Alle Trails.


----------



## fliege1 (12. Juni 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist ALLES (Trail, Geschwindigkeit, letzte Befahrung) auf Strava mit wenigen Klicks auf Karte zu finden. Alle Trails.


Ich nutze Strava nicht. Deshalb meine Frage: Wie helfen diese Angaben zu erkennen ob der Trail gesperrt ist?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2021)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Ich nutze Strava nicht. Deshalb meine Frage: Wie helfen diese Angaben zu erkennen ob der Trail gesperrt ist?


Garnicht, aber man erkennt ob er befahren wird. Hat man zB am Holy deutlich gesehen an den Bestzeiten.
Aber auf der Ilsenburg Seite sollte ja alles zu erfahren sein. 

Und BTW, ein buntes Schild, das dort hängt oder im Dreck liegt, ist auch nicht sehr aussagekräftig. An vielen populären Trails hängt kein Schild, aber das Befahren ist trotzdem verboten. Das muss man immer für sich selbst entscheiden, ob und wie man den dann fährt.

PS: so wie ich mitbekommen habe, ist die FB Gruppe relevanter als hier der Thread. Ich habe aber kein FB.


----------



## tobone (14. Juni 2021)

Werden die Trails irgendwann ausgeschildert?


----------



## tobone (14. Juni 2021)

5 Trails soll's geben? 
Holy, Jack the ripper, wassertal,
Welche noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezilaiceps (24. Juni 2021)

Zur Info: Die Verbindung zwischen Molkenhausstern und Zeterklippen ist ab sofort wieder offiziell freigegeben. Die zahlreichen Baumleichen hat die NPV aus dem Weg räumen lassen.


----------



## Condemned87 (29. Juni 2021)

Moin! Möchte am WE mit nem Kumpel paar Trails in/um Wernigerode fahren.... habt ihr ein paar Empfehlungen für uns Anfänger?


----------



## jalgrattad (29. Juni 2021)

dezilaiceps schrieb:


> Die Verbindung zwischen Molkenhausstern und Zeterklippen ist ab sofort wieder offiziell freigegeben.


Am Sonntag (27.06.) war vom Höllenstieg her noch ein Sperrschild auf dem Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg.


----------



## dezilaiceps (29. Juni 2021)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Am Sonntag (27.06.) war vom Höllenstieg her noch ein Sperrschild auf dem Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg.



Der nachfolgende Link führt zu einer Karte, der im Nationalpark Harz wegen umgestürtzer Bäume gesperrten Wege:






						Längerfristige und geplante Wegesperrungen und -beeinträchtigungen | Nationalpark Harz
					

Nationalpark Harz




					www.nationalpark-harz.de
				




Davon betroffen sind in diesem Bereich u. a.: Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg, der untere Teile des Höllenstiegs und der Brockenkindertrail.


----------



## Birotarier (2. Juli 2021)

Der obere Teil Höllenstieg läuft ja jetzt deutlich weiter links als die alte Spur. Letztere sah vor einigen Wochen noch baumig aus. Der aktuell offizielle Wanderweg ist so verwinkelt,dass es mit dem Rad keinen Spaß macht.  Die alte Variante muss man selbst offen halten, NP- Infos hier irrelevant. Der Mittelteil ging neulich auch nicht durchgängig zu fahren. Unten ist sowieso zu.  Brockenkindertrail ist komplett weg, da kommt man nicht mal zu Fuß durch. Vorbehalt:  Aufgrund der frustierenden Situation in dem Bereich komme ich da jetzt nur noch selten vorbei, kann also schon wieder anders sein.


----------



## Birotarier (2. Juli 2021)

P.s. habe mal in die NP-Meldung reingeschaut:   Witzige  Umschreibungen für das Schlachtfeld da oben!  "Waldwandel"   (Sterben =  Lebenswandel?)  oder  "sensible Entnahme von Fichten-Beständen",  bedeutet, dass der Harvester auf Hupen verzichtet.  Wunderbar.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Juli 2021)

Der Harvester-Fahrer weint beim Arbeiten leise vor sich hin und hat zum Ausgleich Geranien auf dem Balkon gepflanzt.


----------



## ohmtroll (3. Juli 2021)




----------



## enemy0815 (3. Juli 2021)

tobone schrieb:


> 5 Trails soll's geben?
> Holy, Jack the ripper, wassertal,
> Welche noch?


Eselsstieg


----------



## tobone (4. Juli 2021)

Der geht dann beim ilsestein los?!
Und der fünfte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (25. Juli 2021)

Hey, ich hab mal ne Frage an die Locals - gibts ne schöne Runde von 2-3Std, die man mit Kindern und Hunden schön wandern kann, wo man eher Trail- als Forstwegen läuft, vllt Bissl was felsiges für den Knirps und mal ne hübsche Aussicht für Alle hat? 
Komme aus Richtung Magdeburg angerollt und würde halt gern Wernigerode oder Blankenburg innen Harz rein.
Danke für zahlreiche Tour-Tips schonmal!!!


----------



## jalgrattad (25. Juli 2021)

Klaro: nach Blankenburg, da die Teufelsmauer auf dem Kammweg lang über den Großvaterfelsen zum Hamburger Wappen (ca. 2 Stunden) und dann über den nördlichen oder südlichen Hangweg zurück (ca. 1 h). 
Wenn es sich zeigt, daß es länger dauert kann man schon an der Schutzhütte bei der Gewittergrotte umdrehen.


----------



## jalgrattad (25. Juli 2021)

Hatte die Hunde zuerst überlesen: wenn die ein bisschen klettern können und mit Sandstein klarkommen sollte es kein Problem sein. Hab da schon oft Leute mit Hunden gesehen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2021)

Wenn es warm wird und es euch nach Wasser zum reinlegen zumute ist: Bhf Steinerne Renne los und die Steinerne Renne hoch, oberhalb der Brücke am Gsth. S.R. baden (gibt es schöne Wasserlöcher) und über den Reinhardsstieg oder die Renneklippen+Kleine Renne zurück.


----------



## c.fis (26. Juli 2021)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wenn es warm wird und es euch nach Wasser zum reinlegen zumute ist: Bhf Steinerne Renne los und die Steinerne Renne hoch, oberhalb der Brücke am Gsth. S.R. baden (gibt es schöne Wasserlöcher) und über den Reinhardsstieg oder die Renneklippen+Kleine Renne zurück.


Hallo Ritter Runkel, nur aus Interesse als Heimischer, welches ist der Reinhardtstieg?
Ansonsten eine gute Empfehlung für Tidi, wie ich finde.
Gruß, Christian.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2021)

Von der Bielsteinchaussee geht links die Zufahrt zum Gasth. Steinerne Renne ab. Kurz vor dieser Zufahrt (gegenüber der Bank an der Bielsteinchaussee, rechts neben ihr geht es zu den Renneklippen hoch) geht es etwas versteckt gerade runter, evtl. gibt es den Wegweiser noch. Der Stieg sollte auch auf OSM-Karten zu finden sein. Man kommt an der Brücke hinter dem letzten Treppenstück der Kleinen Renne raus. Probiert ihn bitte nicht mit dem Rad aus! Da wäre man nur am Tragen und Zerren. Zu Fuß macht er Spaß.


----------



## c.fis (26. Juli 2021)

Danke, wieder was neues erfahren, also da, wo unten Sackgasse steht. Kannte den Namen noch nicht. Ja auf einigen Karten ist er eingezeichnet, daher hatte ich mich auch schon immer gefragt, ob das wirklich ne Sackgasse ist. Werd ich bei der nächsten Wanderung mal mitnehmen.
Gruß, Christian.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2021)

Ich kann mich erinnern, von diesem Stieg aus in Rt. Wasser einige Treppen gesehen zu haben. Ein älterer Wernigeröder (geb. in den 30er Jahren) erzählte mir von einem Weg, der am Gsth. beginnend am Wasser entlang geführt haben muss. Da gibt es scheinbar noch was zu entdecken.


----------



## Tidi (26. Juli 2021)

Tausend Dank für die Tips.
@Ritter Runkel wie lang ist die Strecke von der Zeit her, die man läuft?

@All gibts bei den Empfehlungen evtl auch paar Felsen, wo mein 7Jähriger Bissl dran rumkrakseln kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (26. Juli 2021)

Großmutter und Großvater abseits des Hauptweges sind super dafür, wie der gesamte Kammweg der Teufelsmauer. 
Ansonsten die Klippen im Oberharz.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (26. Juli 2021)

Steine hast Du bei beiden Varianten genug, Teufelsmauer ist Sandstein, die Renne Granit. Schöne Ausblicke gibt es auch, bei meiner Variante (ca. 7,5 km bei 280 hm, kein Ding für einen 7jährigen) z.B. von den Renneklippen. Mache einfache beide, euch wird's gefallen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Juli 2021)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wenn es warm wird und es euch nach *Wasser* *zum reinlegen* zumute ist: Bhf Steinerne Renne los und die Steinerne Renne hoch, oberhalb der Brücke am Gsth. S.R. *baden* (gibt es schöne Wasserlöcher) und über den Reinhardsstieg oder die Renneklippen+Kleine Renne zurück.


Nach letzten Meldungen in der Presse würde ich mir das noch mal überlegen. Gerade für den Hund. Es sind tausende Fische und andere Tiere gestorben, weil die ihre Giftaparatur* im Wasser ausgespült haben.

Teufelsmauer mit Hund (zumindest die bei Blankenburg) würde ich nicht empfehlen, wenn viel los ist. Da ist teilweise nicht viel Platz und man muss sich zwangsläufig an Leuten vorbeizwängen. Wenn die dann Angst vor Hunden haben ist Ärger vorprogrammiert. Steinerne Renne ist da schon viel besser.

*Baumstämme werden vor dem Abtransport noch mal mit Gift besprüht um den Borkenkäfer komplett abzutöten.


----------



## BikeTiefling (27. Juli 2021)

niconj kennst du Details? (gern auch als PN)
Gefunden habe ich nur das hier: 








						Massensterben in der Holtemme
					






					www.volksstimme.de
				



Extremer Sch... da fragt man sich wie so was passieren kann! Wie kann irgendein Überlauf einer Batteriefabrik in einen so schönen Fluss gehen.

BTT:
Die Runde ist toll und unkritisch da es erst über Werbat interessant wird.


----------



## c.fis (27. Juli 2021)

@BikeTiefling, da ging es hierrum:








						Fische und Salamander sterben an der Steinernen Renne bei Wernigerode
					






					www.volksstimme.de
				











						Was zu Forellensterben in Holtemme bei Wernigerode bekannt bist
					






					www.volksstimme.de


----------



## BikeTiefling (27. Juli 2021)

Ah ok, danke c.fis. Letztens hatte ich eine ausgeprägte Ölspur in einem anderen Waldstück auf der Fahrrinne der Harvester. Wenn die Teile über felsiges Gelände fahren kann immer was passieren .... falls das der Grund ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (27. Juli 2021)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> falls das der Grund ist...


Der Grund wurde doch weiter oben genannt: *Baumstämme werden vor dem Abtransport noch mal mit Gift besprüht um den Borkenkäfer komplett abzutöten.


----------



## BikeTiefling (27. Juli 2021)

Das Besprühen der Baumstämme habe ich noch nicht live gesehen, die Ölspur schon. Und das war in einem Waldstück in dem der normale Nutzer keinen Zweig abbrechen darf!


----------



## d-zorg (27. Juli 2021)

Und wenn du die Ölspur nicht siehst, kannst du das Maschinenöl aber zumindest oft im “Erntegebiet“ noch deutlich riechen. 😉


----------



## MirkoW (13. August 2021)

Gibt es eigtl. schon News zur Trailpark Eröffnung?
...auf der Tourismus Ilsenburg Website ist noch nix zu lesen..


----------



## jalgrattad (13. August 2021)

MirkoW schrieb:


> News zur Trailpark Eröffnung?


Instagram sagt bitte weiter warten...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. August 2021)

Wir haben am Sonntag den Kammweg vom Ripperberg (Jack the Ripper) mitgenommen. Der war offen, kein Verbotsschild, keine erkennbaren Baumaßnahmen. Schade, daß die Informationen dazu so spärlich sind.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2021)

So ein Irrer  dem ich auf Strava folge ist neulich alle (ALLE!!) Trails zwischen Ilsetal, Beerenstieg und Renne an einem Stück gefahren, und hat Fotos von den Einstiegen Holy, Ripper und Wassertal gepostet, da war nix zu, alles auf und mit QR Code zum bezahlen.  Nur Eselsstieg nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2021)

Die sind noch zu, auch wenn das ein oder andere Schild weg ist. Beim JTR ist es nicht da, aber offiziell offen sind sie noch nicht. Beim Kammweg und Wassertal sind die gesperrt Banner noch da. Welche Informationen wünscht man sich denn? Sie sind noch gesperrt und man muss sich bis zur offiziellen Eröffnung noch gedulden. Die Hintergründe hierzu tun nichts zur Sache, nur so viel, wir leben in Deutschland... 

@cxfahrer Gestern waren die Schilder noch da. Keine Ahnung wie er die Fotos gemacht hat, dass die nicht zu sehen sind.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. August 2021)

Wenn man sich gedulden soll (die Gründe tun erstmal nix zu Sache), muss man doch aber wissen, ob noch geschlossen und wann die Eröffnung sein soll.
Und was machen die Leute, die extra von etwas weiter her angereist sind? Die sind vermutlich sauer und fahren garantiert.
Man sieht ja, welche Verwirrung allein hier im Forum herrscht.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. August 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Die sind noch zu, auch wenn das ein oder andere Schild weg ist. Beim JTR ist es nicht da, aber offiziell offen sind sie noch nicht. Beim Kammweg und Wassertal sind die gesperrt Banner noch da. Welche Informationen wünscht man sich denn? Sie sind noch gesperrt und man muss sich bis zur offiziellen Eröffnung noch gedulden. Die Hintergründe hierzu tun nichts zur Sache, nur so viel, wir leben in Deutschland...
> 
> @cxfahrer Gestern waren die Schilder noch da. Keine Ahnung wie er die Fotos gemacht hat, dass die nicht zu sehen sind.


ich kann das was jemand den ich nicht kenne postet nicht beurteilen. Wird er wohl die richtigen Ausschnitte gewählt haben. Ist aber ein paar Wochen her.

Aber wenn du bei Strava schaust, die Trails dort werden offensichtlich täglich v. a.  von Locals befahren. Daher und weil die QR Codes schon da sind ging ich davon aus, dass die zu befahren sind.

Alternativ gibt es ja genug sehr gute andere Trails dort, die nicht zum Trailpark gehören. Kein Grund nicht hin zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2021)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wenn man sich gedulden soll (die Gründe tun erstmal nix zu Sache), muss man doch aber wissen, ob noch geschlossen und wann die Eröffnung sein soll.
> Und was machen die Leute, die extra von etwas weiter her angereist sind? Die sind vermutlich sauer und fahren garantiert.
> Man sieht ja, welche Verwirrung allein hier im Forum herrscht.


Offiziell heißt es doch, dass noch nicht offen ist. Was ist da verwirrend?

Wenn selbst die Initiatoren durch gewisse Herausforderungen noch nicht wissen wann geöffnet werden kann, was soll man da kommunizieren außer, es ist noch zu.


----------



## tobone (14. August 2021)

Kleine Frage am Rande. 
Der eselstieg beginnt doch oberhalb vom ilsestein. 
Eigentlich muss man da ja erst ein Stück hochschieben....
Wo soll der offizielle Trail starten u wann wird der Bau überhaupt begonnen? Weiß das wer? 
Dann wären wir aber auch erst bei Trail nr 4. Sollen es nicht 5 werden?


----------



## Birotarier (17. August 2021)

Ist zumindest bei Trailforks als Projekt eingetragen. Kurviger Flowtrail  durch den Hang vom Stumpfrücken auf den Eselsstieg. Da ist aber gerade alles am umkippen und zuwuchern. Wird wahrscheinlich noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Condemned87 (27. August 2021)

Soweit ich weiß sind die Trails fertig, es fehlen aber noch ein paar bürokratische Dinge bis zur offiziellen Eröffnung. Das kann in Deutschland halt auch mal ne Weile dauern. 🤗


----------



## __U3__ (1. September 2021)

N'Abend zusammen!
Wir sind am Fr gegen Mittag auf dem Weg nach Ilsenburg, die Chefin startet am Sa zum Brockenlauf.
Wenn wir einmal ohne die Kids unterwegs sind würde ich die Chance gern nutzen und ne schicke Enduro Runde im Nordharz fahren bevor wir nächste Woche im Urlaub dort sind.
Gibt es evtl die Möglichkeit sich Locals anzuschließen um nicht allein fahren zu müssen?
Start könnte Drei Annen, WR oder Ilsenburg sein, Ziel WR oder Ilsenburg? Sind da flexibel...
Wäre schön wenn sich ein/mehrere Biker finden würden und mich mit auf ihre Trails nehmen, gerne per PN.
Das Bier am Ende geht dann selbstverständlich auf mich!
Sportgerät, Fahrtechnik und Kondition für S2 und 800hm sind soweit vorhanden, bin echt gespannt endlich mal dort zu fahren...


----------



## BikeTiefling (22. September 2021)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob im Bodetal (Treseburg-Thale) aktuell Bikeverbotsschilder stehen?
Mein letzter Stand ist, dass der Bereich der Gaststätte verboten ist.


----------



## AlexR (23. Oktober 2021)

Zufällig heute jemand unterwegs gewesen? Wie sieht es nach dem Sturm zwischen Schierke und Wernigerode aus?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Oktober 2021)

AlexR schrieb:


> Zufällig heute jemand unterwegs gewesen? Wie sieht es nach dem Sturm zwischen Schierke und Wernigerode aus?


Sind da Bäume 🤨...?


----------



## Birotarier (24. Oktober 2021)

AlexR schrieb:


> Zufällig heute jemand unterwegs gewesen? Wie sieht es nach dem Sturm zwischen Schierke und Wernigerode aus?


Verheerend. Trails im Bereich von noch stehendem Totholz sind zu, z B. Alexanderstieg. Kammweg Darlingerode.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birotarier (25. Oktober 2021)

Kleines Update: heute kurze Tour zum Wassertal. Auffahrt über Tänntal-Hangweg oben komplett dicht.


----------



## Birotarier (15. November 2021)

Da in letzter Zeit viele Sägen mit daranhängenden Radlern unterwegs waren hat sich Situation wieder entspannt. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle, konnte selbst nur wenig beitragen. Wer gesägte, aber nicht weggeräumte Stämme finden sollte, wird sicher nicht in Konflikt mit dem Sägeteam kommen, wenn er oder sie das besagte Totholz beiseite räumt.


----------



## c.fis (11. Februar 2022)

Hallo, in den "sozialen" Medien gingen heute diese Bilder um mit Nagelbrettern auf dem Kutschweg, ist zwischen Darlingerode/ Oehrenfeld und Ilsenburg. Auch wenn diese augenscheinlich eher wegen eines PKWs ausgelegt waren, trotzdem extrem scheiße. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tidi (11. Februar 2022)

OMG es gibt doch nur noch Irre!!!! Am Ende rennt n Fuchs oder n anderes Tier rein, dann hat der Held ja Was erreicht!!!!


----------



## Birotarier (11. Februar 2022)

So lange Nägel, und trotzdem ist das Brett vom Kopf abgefallen.


----------



## Frodijak (23. Februar 2022)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Februar 2022)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Da tut sich was in Punkto Trailpark.
> Bin allerdings null im Bilde Anhang anzeigen 1426387


Abwarten. Es werden noch Infos und Videos folgen.


----------



## sashinsky (23. Februar 2022)

Ganz genau. Folgt einfach dem Trailpark auf Instagram. Sämtliche Infos zur Eröffnung sowie allem darüber hinaus werden wir dort bekannt geben.


----------



## MirkoW (24. Februar 2022)

Ja sehr schön! Ich hoffe der Sturm hat nicht allzu viel zerstört...


----------



## BikeTiefling (24. Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank Frodijak!
Schön wenn die Informationen auch hier im Bikeforum ankommen.
Und natürlich klasse das ein Termin steht.
​


----------



## -rabe- (25. Februar 2022)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Frodijak!
> Schön wenn die Informationen auch hier im Bikeforum ankommen.
> Und natürlich klasse das ein Termin steht.
> ​


Da schließe ich mich mal an. Infos und Neuigkeiten zum Trailpark so ganz oldskool im Forum wären klasse.
Und das ein Termin steht dürfte wohl einer der besten Nachrichten der letzten Zeit sein 😎. Ich freue mich drauf. 😃


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Februar 2022)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich mal an. Infos und Neuigkeiten zum Trailpark so ganz oldskool im Forum wären klasse.
> Und das ein Termin steht dürfte wohl einer der besten Nachrichten der letzten Zeit sein 😎. Ich freue mich drauf. 😃


Bis dahin ist noch sehr viel zu tun, denn 


MirkoW schrieb:


> der Sturm hat nicht allzu viel zerstört...


----------



## ErzTrailFlow (26. Februar 2022)

War heute um Ilsenburg unterwegs. Holy Trail/ Kammweg war matschig aber fahrbar. Nasse Querwurzeln sind immer noch nicht besser geworden tho.. 
Wassertal hat jedoch unter dem Sturm stark gelitten. Strecke ist wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt, von oben siehts nach vielen umgefallenen Bäumen aus


----------



## sashinsky (28. Februar 2022)

Das Wassertal ist aktuell noch nicht wieder befahrbar. Es liegen tatsächlich viele Bäume, welche erst beseitigt werden müssen. Außerdem ist eine der Holzbrücken durch einen umgefallenen Baum beschädigt worden und muss somit auch erst repariert werden. 
Es wäre auch wirklich super, wenn die Strecken bis zur Eröffnung nicht so stark befahren werden. Da wir sonst durch die Instandhaltung von den aktuell wichtigen Aufgaben abgelenkt werden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. März 2022)

sashinsky schrieb:


> Es wäre auch wirklich super, wenn die Strecken bis zur Eröffnung nicht so stark befahren werden. Da wir sonst durch die Instandhaltung von den aktuell wichtigen Aufgaben abgelenkt werden.


Genau das. Ist eh kagge zum fahren derzeit. 

Vom Wassertal gibt es jetzt ein schönes Video. 



			https://www.instagram.com/tv/CahO3AKFHsa/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## pfädchenfinder (16. März 2022)

rundgelutscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (17. März 2022)

Was willst du mit diesem tollen Kommentar zum Ausdruck bringen?
Bzw. Was genau ist denn deiner Meinung nach "rundgelutscht"?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. März 2022)

Der Drops?


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. März 2022)

sashinsky schrieb:


> Was willst du mit diesem tollen Kommentar zum Ausdruck bringen?
> Bzw. Was genau ist denn deiner Meinung nach "rundgelutscht"?


Frag ich mich auch. Der Trail ist viel sicherer und dabei aber auch schneller geworden. Klar war die Felsumfahrung früher immer ein Adrenalinkick aber wenn etwas offiziell sein soll, dann muss man auch an den denken, der vielleicht nicht ganz so einen Schaden wie @sashinsky hat.


----------



## -rabe- (18. März 2022)

Cooles Video...., da sind wir tatsächlich vor ein paar Jahren schonmal mit einem Local gefahren. Die Felsumfahrung und der Drop bleiben im Gedächtnis.**


----------



## sashinsky (19. März 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch. Der Trail ist viel sicherer und dabei aber auch schneller geworden. Klar war die Felsumfahrung früher immer ein Adrenalinkick aber wenn etwas offiziell sein soll, dann muss man auch an den denken, der vielleicht nicht ganz so einen Schaden wie @sashinsky hat.


Ich schleppe diesen "Rundgelutscht-Kommentar" nun seit Tagen mit mir rum ...

Schaden hin oder her. Solche dämlichen Kommentare sind einfach respektlos ohne Ende. Durch das immer höhere Aufkommen an Bikern, ist unter anderem dieser Trail verstärkt in den Fokus geraten. Damit diese weiter befahren werden dürfen, musste eine Lösung her, mit der alle Beteiligten (Forst, Waldpächter etc.) leben können. Und diese Lösung war eine Legalisierung durch den Trailpark. Seitdem dieser Schritt klar ist, reißen sich etliche ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter buchstäblich den A.... für dieses Projekt auf. Und das letztlich nur, damit dieser Wahnsinns Trail weiterhin existieren kann und von sowohl lokalen als auch touristischen Bikern genutzt werden kann. 
In diesem Zusammenhang mussten einige Dinge berücksichtigt werden, die für eine öffentliche und offizielle Strecke nunmal dazugehören. Beispiele dafür wären eine Absturzsicherung an der Felsumfahrung oder der Umbau des Drops, so das dieser von einem Statiker abgenommen werden konnte und ein TÜV-Siegel bekommt. Von der Arbeit die solche Dinge im Hintergrund nach sich ziehen möchte ich gar nicht anfangen.
Aber abgesehen von den bis hier genannten Sicherungsmaßnahmen, wurde der Trail alles andere als rundgelutscht! Der raue Charakter wurde durchweg erhalten. Einige Kurven wurden mit Anliegern versehen, um ein Abrutschen der Kurve und eine damit einhergehende Ausweitung der Strecke durch sich vergrößernde Kurvenradien oder einfahrende Shortcuts zu vermeiden. Lediglich an einigen sehr besonderen Stellen wurden EINZELNE und sehr BESONDERE Wurzeln und Steine entfernt um etwas mehr Flow zu generieren oder eine explizite Gefahrenquelle zu entschärfen, wie z.B. eine armdicke und im 45Grad Winkel liegende Wurzel, welche einen in einer 30cm breiten Rinne bei 30Km/h unmittelbar auf einen Baumstamm schiebt (nur als Beispiel). Ansonsten ist die Strecke genauso rumpelig und fordernd, wie sie es seit je her war, was im übrigen auch einer der wichtigsten Aspekte beim Bau und Erhalt der Trails ist - den natürlichen und seit Jahren bekannten Charakter der Trails zu erhalten. Wenn also etwas rundgelutscht wird, dann nur um zu gewährleisten, eine größere Veränderung Strecke durch z.B. Bodenerosion zu verhindern.

Und übrigens:
Ein lustiges Phänomen, welches ich seit Jahren auf diesem und anderen Trails beobachten kann ist:
Kommentare wie z.B: "... so'n Scheiss, dass kann ja jetzt jeder fahren ... " , "rundgelutscht" usw. kommen überwiegend von Personen, welche sowieso nur die Strecken runterstochern und sich mit einer Geschwindigkeit bewegen, von der sowieso keine Gefahr ausgeht und die zudem auch sämtliche Flow-erhaltenden Dinge wie Anlieger im Grunde überflüssig macht.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. März 2022)

Gibt es eigentlich Fortschritte in Bezug auf die Trails innerhalb des NP, oder alles wie gehabt? Jetzt wo Bäume und Knolle weg sind?


----------



## Lenny911 (19. März 2022)

sashinsky schrieb:


> Ich schleppe diesen "Rundgelutscht-Kommentar" nun seit Tagen mit mir rum ...
> 
> Schaden hin oder her. Solche dämlichen Kommentare sind einfach respektlos ohne Ende. Durch das immer höhere Aufkommen an Bikern, ist unter anderem dieser Trail verstärkt in den Fokus geraten. Damit diese weiter befahren werden dürfen, musste eine Lösung her, mit der alle Beteiligten (Forst, Waldpächter etc.) leben können. Und diese Lösung war eine Legalisierung durch den Trailpark. Seitdem dieser Schritt klar ist, reißen sich etliche ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter buchstäblich den A.... für dieses Projekt auf. Und das letztlich nur, damit dieser Wahnsinns Trail weiterhin existieren kann und von sowohl lokalen als auch touristischen Bikern genutzt werden kann.
> In diesem Zusammenhang mussten einige Dinge berücksichtigt werden, die für eine öffentliche und offizielle Strecke nunmal dazugehören. Beispiele dafür wären eine Absturzsicherung an der Felsumfahrung oder der Umbau des Drops, so das dieser von einem Statiker abgenommen werden konnte und ein TÜV-Siegel bekommt. Von der Arbeit die solche Dinge im Hintergrund nach sich ziehen möchte ich gar nicht anfangen.
> ...


Ich möchte einmal Danke sagen für die Arbeit von euch. Macht weiter so auch wenn die anderen blöd quatschen.


----------



## pedal-ritter (19. März 2022)

Fettes Danke für die Arbeit. Hab den Trail vor Jahren mal durch Zufall entdeckt gehabt. Klasse, wie viel Arbeit und Herzblut ihr da reingesteckt habt!

Geht genau in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. März 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Fortschritte in Bezug auf die Trails innerhalb des NP, oder alles wie gehabt? Jetzt wo Bäume und Knolle weg sind?


Der Trailpark wird bald eröffnet und es war/ist noch viel zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (21. März 2022)

Statiker und TÜV-Siegel finde ich klasse, den Kick ob es (nach Jahren) gut hält brauch ich nicht. Mehr Flow an ausgewählten Stellen klingt auch gut. Ich freue mich darauf die Strecken wieder zu befahren und bin gespannt auf die Eröffnung. 

Und Danke für das Video. Die Wartezeit mit Jack und Wassertal zu verkürzen klingt gut. Bitte mehr davon.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. März 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Der Trailpark wird bald eröffnet und es war/ist noch viel zu tun.


Und man kann auch etwas spenden.


----------



## Akira (21. März 2022)

Das klingt ja alles interessant. Wie lang sind denn die Strecken so und braucht man für alles ein Enduro?


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. März 2022)

Akira schrieb:


> Das klingt ja alles interessant. Wie lang sind denn die Strecken so und braucht man für alles ein Enduro?


Ich bin alle Strecken auch mit einem Hardtail gefahren. D.h. man braucht kein Enduro. Länge der Strecken? Keine Ahnung. Circa 3km würde ich schätzen.


----------



## mw.dd (22. März 2022)

sashinsky schrieb:


> so das dieser von einem Statiker abgenommen werden konnte und ein TÜV-Siegel bekommt


Wer verlangt sowas? Und warum vor allem?


----------



## __U3__ (22. März 2022)

Im Endeffekt befährt man ja mit dem Bike den Grundbesitz einer anderen Person o.Ä.
Für die Sicherheit auf seinem Besitzes ist natürlich der Besitzer zuständig.
Kennt ja Jeder den alten Spruch "Eigentum verpflichtet"
Das ist im Wald nicht anders als auf jedem anderen Grundstück.

Das Ganze ist die sogenannte "Verkehrssicherheitspflicht" oder so ähnlich.

Im Wald muss trotzdem jeder Besucher mit waldtypischen Gefahren rechnen. Die kann kein Grundstücksbesitzer komplett ausschließen (herunterfallender Ast) und dafür kann auch kein Grundstücksbesitzer zur Rechenschaft gezogen oder in Haftung genommen werden.
Es gibt allerdings Ausnahmen:

in der Nähe von Strassen (30m)
bei touristischen Einrichtungen (--> Trailpark)
bei walduntypischen Gefahren (--> gebaute Holzrampe)
usw
Bei diesen Dingen ist der Grundbesitzer für Alles was auf seinem Grundstück oder davon ausgehend passiert haftbar.
Deswegen ist es eben nicht so einfach, irgendetwas in den Wald zu zimmern.
Für sich selbst nicht, und wenn man das offiziell macht wie die Jungs in Ilsenburg (Hut ab!) schon gleich gar nicht.

Ich hoffe ich habe es halbwegs verständlich und sachlich richtig zusammengefasst, freue mich auf Eure Trails und den nächsten Urlaub unterhalb des Ilsesteins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (22. März 2022)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Es gibt allerdings Ausnahmen


Ja. Ein zum Radfahren im Wald optimierter Weg sollte aber keine sein; wo kämen wir sonst hin?
Wenn jedes Holzgestell, Erdhaufen o.ä. eine Abnahme durch einen Statiker und den Tüv bräuchte, die vielleicht auch noch regelmäßig wiederholt werden muss - wie sind dann die ganzen Bikeparks entstanden und wie finanzieren die sich?
Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, dass man dank Betretungsrecht keinen Eintritt verlangen darf, mit dem man sowas refinanzieren könnte (das ist auch gut so).


__U3__ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich habe es halbwegs verständlich und sachlich richtig zusammengefasst


Leider nicht


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2022)

Evtl. DIN EN 1176?


----------



## mw.dd (22. März 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Evtl. DIN EN 1176?


Auf Spielplätzen ist Radfahren verboten


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Auf Spielplätzen ist Radfahren verboten








						Gesetzliche Vorgaben/Bestimmungen für DirtPark??? Gibt es da was?
					

Moin zusammen,  kann mir jemand sagen ob es für den Bau von DirtParks gesetzliche Bestimmungen gibt? Wir befinden 3gerade im Bau eines Parks der durch unsere Gemeinde abgesegnet ist. Wir haben uns die Frage gestellt ob es soetwas wie Sicherheitsbestimmungen/Konzepte oder Streckendeklarierungen...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




War auch nicht ernst gemeint. Aber "fachgerecht gebaut" geht mit Einschaltung von Prüforganisationen schnell dorthin.


----------



## mw.dd (22. März 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber "fachgerecht gebaut" geht mit Einschaltung von Prüforganisationen schnell dorthin.


Wir sollten in jedem Fall darauf achten, dass genau sowas für zum Zwecke des Radfahrens in der freien Natur angelegte Wege eben nicht und niemals erforderlich wird. Das würde ein Fass ohne Boden...
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es dem im Prinzip sehr hilfreichen Grundsatz "auf eigene Gefahr" in jedem Fall zuwider liefe und viel mehr (rechtliche) Unsicherheit schaffen würde.


----------



## fliege1 (22. März 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wer verlangt sowas? Und warum vor allem?


Weil man nun mal für solche Bauwerke ein Statik braucht.


----------



## mw.dd (22. März 2022)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Weil man nun mal für solche Bauwerke ein Statik braucht.


Nein.


----------



## fliege1 (22. März 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein.


Tragfähigkeitsnachweis, Standsicherheitsnachweis und Nachweis der Fachgerechten Ausführung notwendig. Da ist es egal für was das Bauwerk ist! Kennst Du die Bauwerke, kennst Du    die entsprechenden Normen und Gesetze. Wahrscheinlich nicht!


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2022)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Tragfähigkeitsnachweis, Standsicherheitsnachweis und Nachweis der Fachgerechten Ausführung notwendig. Da ist es egal für was das Bauwerk ist! Kennst Du die Bauwerke, kennst Du    die entsprechenden Normen und Gesetze. Wahrscheinlich nicht!


Definiere: Bauwerk.

Nein, IMHO kann es nur um die EN 14974 gehen. Leider wird bei den Massen von Menschen, die sich im Wald nun tummeln, eine "fachgerechte Ausführung" für immer mehr Dinge verlangt werden, Murphys Gesetz.

Ich bin sicher, auch die neue Jumpline in Sölden wurde EN zertifiziert und vom TÜV persönlich getestet.

Weitermachen! Bis dann diese schönen Trails alle fertig sind, bin ich zu alt für sowas.


----------



## fliege1 (22. März 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Definiere: Bauwerk. Die Umfahrung und der Drop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2022)

Ja klar, aber ich meinte baurechtlich gesehen - da läuft das eher unter der Kategorie wie ein Spielplatzgerät.

 Es reicht, wenn so etwas von einer (dafür auch verantwortlichen) fachkundigen Person gebaut wird. Sonst bräuchte man ja einen Bauantrag schon für ein Einfamilienhaus !


----------



## fliege1 (22. März 2022)

Für ein EFH braucht man eine Statik und zumindest bei uns in Hessen muss man einen Bauantrag stellen und nach Prüfung des selben wird dann festgestellt, das das EFH Genehmigungsbehörde ist unter der Voraussetzung das die Vorschriften eingehalten werden. 

Zurück zum Thema, ich bin beide Bauwerke gefahren (illegal ich weiß) und die Umfahrung ist schon ein schöner Klopper. Ich frage mich wer den massiven Stahlbau in den Wald geschleppt hat.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. März 2022)

Da das ganze über die Tourismus GmbH Ilsenburg bzw. die Stadt Ilsenburg läuft, muss das ganze auch abgesichert sein. ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es in einem "richtigen" Bikepark anders läuft. Dort muss sicher auch der TüV drüber schauen, eben auch so wie bei Spielplätzen. Im Grunde genommen ist es ja auch ein Spielplatz (für Große).


----------



## mw.dd (22. März 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Da das ganze über die Tourismus GmbH Ilsenburg bzw. die Stadt Ilsenburg läuft, muss das ganze auch abgesichert sein. ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es in einem "richtigen" Bikepark anders läuft. Dort muss sicher auch der TüV drüber schauen, eben auch so wie bei Spielplätzen. Im Grunde genommen ist es ja auch ein Spielplatz (für Große).


👇


mw.dd schrieb:


> Wir sollten in jedem Fall darauf achten, dass genau sowas für zum Zwecke des Radfahrens in der freien Natur angelegte Wege eben nicht und niemals erforderlich wird. Das würde ein Fass ohne Boden...
> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es dem im Prinzip sehr hilfreichen Grundsatz "auf eigene Gefahr" in jedem Fall zuwider liefe und viel mehr (rechtliche) Unsicherheit schaffen würde.


Lasst Euch bitte von jemandem beraten, der davon etwas versteht; ich bin hier auch nur der berühmte Einäugige unter Blinden.

Ich würde solch ein Projekt jedenfalls sofort fallen lassen wie eine heiße Kartoffel, wenn derartige Auflagen ins Spiel gebracht werden.


fliege1 schrieb:


> Tragfähigkeitsnachweis, Standsicherheitsnachweis und Nachweis der Fachgerechten Ausführung notwendig. Da ist es egal für was das Bauwerk ist! Kennst Du die Bauwerke, kennst Du    die entsprechenden Normen und Gesetze. Wahrscheinlich nicht!


Ich fürchte, der Ahnungslose hier bist Du.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2022)

Das Spiel ist doch uralt, Wanderer verklagt Gemeinde weil auf dem Brückchen über den Bach ausgerutscht, und weil die Gemeinde mit diesem Weg geworben hatte wird sie zur Zahlung von Summe X verklagt. 
Folge: TÜV geprüftes Brückchen in 2.75m Breite für zig tausend Euro, wo vorher drei Bretter und ein Handlauf waren (war wo in Bayern). 

Verständlich, wenn sich Ilsenburg absichern will, zumindest bei den "Bauwerken". 

Hätte ich mal geklagt wegen dem Hipjump im Wassertal 😂


----------



## fliege1 (22. März 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 👇





mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, der Ahnungslose hier bist Du.


Es tut mir echt leid, das Du Dich jetzt fürchtest.
Die Leute haben dafür viel Zeit investiert in ihrer Freizeit, Du nicht! Finde den Fehler selber!


----------



## __U3__ (22. März 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 👇
> 
> Lasst Euch bitte von jemandem beraten, der davon etwas versteht; ich bin hier auch nur der berühmte Einäugige unter Blinden.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber Du willst es leider nicht verstehen.
Du kannst Dir aber gerne Wald kaufen und Dich in das Thema einlesen.

Die Jungs in Ilsenburg haben sich sicher kundig gemacht und machen den Aufriss nicht zum Spaß...
Stattdessen stemmen sie so ein Projekt mit Allem was dazu gehört damit wir unseren Spaß auf den dortigen Trails haben können!


----------



## mw.dd (23. März 2022)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Es tut mir echt leid, das Du Dich jetzt fürchtest.
> Die Leute haben dafür viel Zeit investiert in ihrer Freizeit, Du nicht! Finde den Fehler selber!


Du hattest zwei Möglichkeiten: Nachdenken oder persönlich werden.
Warum hast Du Dich für das zweite entschieden?


__U3__ schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du willst es leider nicht verstehen.


Auch für Dich nochmal:


mw.dd schrieb:


> Wir sollten in jedem Fall darauf achten, dass genau sowas für zum Zwecke des Radfahrens in der freien Natur angelegte Wege eben nicht und niemals erforderlich wird. Das würde ein Fass ohne Boden...
> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es dem im Prinzip sehr hilfreichen Grundsatz "auf eigene Gefahr" in jedem Fall zuwider liefe und viel mehr (rechtliche) Unsicherheit schaffen würde.


Dafür, dass es auch ohne TÜV und Statiker geht gibt es selbst in Deutschland mehr als genug Beispiele.


----------



## fliege1 (23. März 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Du hattest zwei Möglichkeiten: Nachdenken oder persönlich werden.
> Warum hast Du Dich für das zweite entschieden?


Wo bin ich persönlich geworden? Bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst!
Du bist allerdings persönlich geworden als Du einen studierten Statiker als Ahnungslos bezeichnet hast.
Was anderes, hast Du den Fehler bei Dir schon gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (23. März 2022)

fliege1 schrieb:


> als Du einen studierten Statiker als Ahnungslos bezeichnet hast


Habe ich nicht.


----------



## fliege1 (23. März 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 👇
> 
> Lasst Euch bitte von jemandem beraten, der davon etwas versteht; ich bin hier auch nur der berühmte Einäugige unter Blinden.
> 
> ...


Hast Du doch!


----------



## mw.dd (23. März 2022)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Hast Du doch!


Ok, wenn Du Dir das so annimmst, wird das Gründe haben.
Damit ist es jetzt aber auch gut.


----------



## Tidi (23. März 2022)

Was genau ist hier grad dein Auftrag, abgesehen von grenzenloser Blamage (erst betitelst du Jmd als ahnungslos, dann deine Behauptung, dass du es nicht hast, hat doch n … sagen wir mal Gsckäckle ) … denn ob die Jungs dis nun mit oder ohne TÜV bauen, mit oder ohne Notwendigkeit Dessen, ist doch am Ende Bockwurst und diese Diskussion komplett sinnbefreit!
Der Trailpark wird geil, der Drop hat Tüv … ich freu mich drauf! Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen!!!


----------



## Birotarier (23. März 2022)

Mal was anderes: im Bereich WR (Zwölfmorgental und Umgebung) legt gerade jemand Stöckchen und große Steine auf die Wege. Am Scharfenstein wurde meine Kleine Baumstammüberfahrung - für Handsäge lag der Baum zu blöd- wieder abgerissen. Bisher alles harmlos, aber: Augen auf!


----------



## c.fis (24. März 2022)

harudbod schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: im Bereich WR (Zwölfmorgental und Umgebung) legt gerade jemand Stöckchen und große Steine auf die Wege. Am Scharfenstein wurde meine Kleine Baumstammüberfahrung - für Handsäge lag der Baum zu blöd- wieder abgerissen. Bisher alles harmlos, aber: Augen auf!


ok, danke
war letzten Sonntag da so unterwegs Moritz-Ernst-Weg, Pisseckenplatz und dann runter ins Mühlental und Kaltes wieder hoch, war nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. April 2022)




----------



## sashinsky (14. April 2022)




----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2022)

Ich wollte zuerst mal euren Einsatz (auch fürs Freisägen der illegalen Trails) loben, aber dennoch ein wenig Kritik am Wassertal loswerden:
- dieser Eisenbahngrobschotter in den Schlammpassagen ist irgendwie nicht so super. Wäre da nicht ein grundhafter Ausbau mit Splitt usw sinnvoller gewesen? Ich bin kein Tiefbauspezialist, aber zB am Klinovec habe ich da fahrbarere und haltbare Lösungen gesehen.


----------



## jalgrattad (20. April 2022)

Bin am Sonntag "Jack the Ripper" gefahren. Sperrschilder waren da keine mehr.
Schön naturnah, hat mir gefallen. Irgendwie "harziger" als die Trails, die ich aus den tschechischen Trailcentern kenne. Weniger verspielt vielleicht.
Danke an alle, die sich engagiert haben!
Was noch fehlt, sowohl vor Ort als auch auf der Infoseite, sind Infos zu den gewünschten/sinnvollen Wegen hoch zu den Startpunkten der Trails. Als geübter und ortskundiger Biker findet man natürlich die bereits genutzten Wege, aber eine Ausschilderung/Übersicht wäre schon sinnvoll.
Vorbildhaft sind auch hier die tschechischen Trailcenter.
Falls Interesse besteht (@HarzEnduro hast Du Kontakt?), biete ich an, ehrenamtlich eine bessere Karte für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu erstellen.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2022)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag "Jack the Ripper" gefahren. Sperrschilder waren da keine mehr.
> Schön naturnah, hat mir gefallen. Irgendwie "harziger" als die Trails, die ich aus den tschechischen Trailcentern kenne. Weniger verspielt vielleicht.
> Danke an alle, die sich engagiert haben!
> Was noch fehlt, sowohl vor Ort als auch auf der Infoseite, sind Infos zu den gewünschten/sinnvollen Wegen hoch zu den Startpunkten der Trails. Als geübter und ortskundiger Biker findet man natürlich die bereits genutzten Wege, aber eine Ausschilderung/Übersicht wäre schon sinnvoll.
> ...


Das ist ein guter Punkt! 
Wir fanden uns auf dem Weg zum Kantorberg ab Plessenburg aus Versehen am Wassertal wieder...ausgeschildert sind ja nur alle Wanderwege, aber nichts, was MTB beinhaltet.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. April 2022)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag "Jack the Ripper" gefahren. Sperrschilder waren da keine mehr.
> Schön naturnah, hat mir gefallen. Irgendwie "harziger" als die Trails, die ich aus den tschechischen Trailcentern kenne. Weniger verspielt vielleicht.
> Danke an alle, die sich engagiert haben!
> Was noch fehlt, sowohl vor Ort als auch auf der Infoseite, sind Infos zu den gewünschten/sinnvollen Wegen hoch zu den Startpunkten der Trails. Als geübter und ortskundiger Biker findet man natürlich die bereits genutzten Wege, aber eine Ausschilderung/Übersicht wäre schon sinnvoll.
> ...


Ja, ich habe Kontakt aber der Sascha liest ja auch mit. @sashinsky


----------



## pfädchenfinder (22. April 2022)

Bitte am Trailstart noch *FETT *auf die Anforderung hinweisen
(hohe Absätze, loses Gestein, Steilstücke mit 100% Gefälle, Holzbrücken, Enge Kurven mit Geröll, ect...)
am besten Schwarz Rot Blau wie beim Schifahren mit Mindestanforderungen an die Fahrtechnik
ggf QR-Code Bilder mit Schlüsselstellen, ...

ein Pärchen mit E hatte auf dem JTR glücklicherweise an der Forststraßenquerung eingesehen das sie völlig überfordert sind, selbst schieben wurde zum Problem.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. April 2022)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Bitte am Trailstart noch *FETT *auf die Anforderung hinweisen
> (hohe Absätze, loses Gestein, Steilstücke mit 100% Gefälle, Holzbrücken, Enge Kurven mit Geröll, ect...)
> am besten Schwarz Rot Blau wie beim Schifahren mit Mindestanforderungen an die Fahrtechnik
> ggf QR-Code Bilder mit Schlüsselstellen, ...
> ...


Die Trailbeschreibung steht oben am Trail. D.h. da steht auch SCHWIERIGKEITSGRAD schwer/ hard für den JTR. Wenn sich die Leute überschätzen, kann doch der Betreiber nichts für? Außerdem ist er auch in der Übersichtskarte mit Schwarz markiert. D.h. das ist schon i.O. so.

Derzeit ist es leider so, dass keiner der drei Trails wirklich anfängertauglich ist. Da kommen ja noch zwei.


----------



## BikeTiefling (22. April 2022)

Mein erster Impuls beim Lesen war: Na toll jetzt legt sich kurz vor Eröffnung noch ein Anfänger mit E aufs Maul. Aber ein Körnchen Wahrheit ist schon dabei. Kann ein ungeübter Radler der nach Jahrzehnten auf der Couch sein neues E-Bike ausführt erkennen was da auf Ihn/Sie zukommt?

Bei Jack kann man vielleicht noch aus dem Namen Rückschlüsse ziehen, ;-) Am Einstieg sehe ich aber nicht was da kommt. Das ist auch kein Problem für Leute die eine (online) Karte lesen können. Für „MTB- Muggel“ würde ein deutlicher Hinweis irgendwie Sinn machen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. April 2022)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Mein erster Impuls beim Lesen war: Na toll jetzt legt sich kurz vor Eröffnung noch ein Anfänger mit E aufs Maul. Aber ein Körnchen Wahrheit ist schon dabei. Kann ein ungeübter Radler der nach Jahrzehnten auf der Couch sein neues E-Bike ausführt erkennen was da auf Ihn/Sie zukommt?
> 
> Bei Jack kann man vielleicht noch aus dem Namen Rückschlüsse ziehen, ;-) Am Einstieg sehe ich aber nicht was da kommt. Das ist auch kein Problem für Leute die eine (online) Karte lesen können. Für „MTB- Muggel“ würde ein deutlicher Hinweis irgendwie Sinn machen.


Was ist denn an "schwer/hard" nicht zu verstehen? Ich bin in meinem Leben einmal Ski gefahren. Da fahre ich doch auch keine schwarze Piste runter in der Hoffnung, dass das schon irgendwie geht.

In den Bikeparks, in denen ich bisher war, war auch nur eine solche Kennzeichnung vorhanden ohne irgendwelche Fotos oder dergleichen. Wenn ich im Netz schaue, dann steht dort eine ausführliche Beschreibung zum Trail. Das ist im Trailpark Harz nicht anders und es gibt auch Track Previews.

Es kann doch keiner so blauäugig sein und versuchen im JTR oder gar Wassertal als blutiger Anfänger runter zu kommen. Im Wassertal hat man schon zu Fuß ohne Rad Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeTiefling (22. April 2022)

Du hast aus unserer Perspektive völlig recht!

Das Problem sind Leute die es mit den heutigen Möglichkeiten in die Berge zieht. Können die einschätzen was ein *Trail*park ist?


----------



## MirkoW (22. April 2022)

Mal etwas offtopic:  Kann mir jemand sagen wie es aktuell am Alexanderstieg und Hohe Wand Trail aussieht? 
Sind die fahrbar oder liegt alles mit Bäumen zu?


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. April 2022)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Mal etwas offtopic:  Kann mir jemand sagen wie es aktuell am Alexanderstieg und Hohe Wand Trail aussieht?
> Sind die fahrbar oder liegt alles mit Bäumen zu?


Beides frei. Die Verlängerung vom Alexanderstieg kann nicht mehr gefahren werden.



BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Das Problem sind Leute die es mit den heutigen Möglichkeiten in die Berge zieht. Können die einschätzen was ein *Trail*park ist?


Aber das ist doch genau das, worauf ich hinaus will. Wenn ich keine Ahnung von etwas habe, was ggf. gefährlich sein könnte (schwer/hard), dann muss ich mich vorher informieren, egal wie das Kind genannt wird.


----------



## MirkoW (22. April 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Beides frei. Die Verlängerung vom Alexanderstieg kann nicht mehr gefahren werden


Danke 😀


----------



## BikeTiefling (22. April 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch genau das, worauf ich hinaus will. Wenn ich keine Ahnung von etwas habe, was ggf. gefährlich sein könnte (schwer/hard), dann muss ich mich vorher informieren, egal wie das Kind genannt wird.


Stimmt!

Ich freue mich auf den 7. Mai und hoffe das man sich auf der anderen Seite der Ecker irgendwann ein Beispiel an der Region Ilsenburg nimmt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. April 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Die Trailbeschreibung steht oben am Trail. D.h. da steht auch SCHWIERIGKEITSGRAD schwer/ hard für den JTR. Wenn sich die Leute überschätzen, kann doch der Betreiber nichts für? Außerdem ist er auch in der Übersichtskarte mit Schwarz markiert. D.h. das ist schon i.O. so.
> 
> Derzeit ist es leider so, dass keiner der drei Trails wirklich anfängertauglich ist. Da kommen ja noch zwei.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1463415


nur lesen müßten sie es, das Kleingedruckte

besser wäre ein Schild direkt unter dem Trailnamen gehängt mit "schwer/Steilstufen"

Die ganze tolle Arbeit verpufft
wenn da die Bergrettung 2x wegen nicht lesen rann muß
rechtlich mag die Haftung geklärt sein, 
aber 1 Sturmscheisse und schlechte Presse
ist letzlich nicht hilftreich


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. April 2022)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> nur lesen müßten sie es, das Kleingedruckte
> 
> besser wäre ein Schild direkt unter dem Trailnamen gehängt mit "schwer/Steilstufen"
> 
> ...


Schau doch mal in die Bikeparks hier in der Nähe. Da steht das nirgends dran. Ich wüsste auch nicht warum. Man muss sich einfach informieren und das Schild am Anfang des trails lesen. Dort steht alles beschrieben. Wer das nicht macht ist selbst schuld.


----------



## tobone (24. April 2022)

Was ist eigentlich mit den 2 anderen Trails? 
Der eine soll doch wohl der Eselstieg werden?!
Und der andere?
Wann?


----------



## tobone (24. April 2022)

Ok hat sich erledigt.....
Wann werden die fertig sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buddlersen (26. April 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> [...]aber dennoch ein wenig Kritik am Wassertal loswerden:
> - dieser Eisenbahngrobschotter in den Schlammpassagen ist irgendwie nicht so super. Wäre da nicht ein grundhafter Ausbau mit Splitt usw sinnvoller gewesen? Ich bin kein Tiefbauspezialist, aber zB am Klinovec habe ich da fahrbarere und haltbare Lösungen gesehen.


Aufgrund der Wassermengen in den Schlammpassagen bleibt uns derzeit nur der Eisenbahngrobschotter, da es den nicht wegspült. Insbesondere vor dem Cornerjump wäre eine Drainage aus heutiger Sicht extrem aufwendig.


----------



## MirkoW (27. April 2022)

Der Wassertal hat doch schon immer relativ grobkörnigen Boden. Ich finde er ist super in Stand gesetzt!  Schön das ihr euch um den Erhalt der Trails kümmert und diese nun unter offiziellem Schutz stehen


----------



## Tony- (27. April 2022)

Mit welchen Strecken aus den Harzer Bikeparks wären die Trails vergleichbar vong Schwierigkeit her?


----------



## mw.dd (27. April 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Was ist denn an "schwer/hard" nicht zu verstehen? Ich bin in meinem Leben einmal Ski gefahren. Da fahre ich doch auch keine schwarze Piste runter in der Hoffnung, dass das schon irgendwie geht.


Für Pisten und deren Schwierigkeitsgrade gibt es Vorgaben der FIS.
Für Wege nicht.


HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Es kann doch keiner so blauäugig sein und versuchen im JTR oder gar Wassertal als blutiger Anfänger runter zu kommen.


Das ist eine Anspruchshaltung, die sich aus der Ausschilderung als Weg für MTB ergibt. Wäre diese Ausschilderung nicht vorhanden, würde niemand detaillierte Hinweise zu den beim Radfahren in der freien Natur möglichen Schwierigkeiten erwarten.
Nun kann man natürlich versuchen, sowas über Infotafeln zu lösen. Falls man Irrtümer wirklich auf ein Minimum beschränken will, werden die aber so groß, dass da bestimmt wieder jemand mit einem Statiker für das Traggerüst und dem TÜV für den jährlichen Standsicherheitsnachweis kommt.


BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Können die einschätzen was ein *Trail*park ist?


Da das kein genormter und überall gleich verwendeter Begriff ist, ist dass auch schwierig.


----------



## fliege1 (27. April 2022)

Es gibt doch auch für Trails eine Einteilung nach Schwierigkeitsgrad. Die zwar mehr subjektiv, aber bietet doch erstmal eine Orientierung. Für die Einteilung von Skipisten gilt das übrigens auch. In manchen Skigebieten werden schwarze Pisten markiert die in anderen Gebieten Rot sind. Dann kommen noch die äußeren Bedingungen dazu und schon steht der ein oder andere vor einem Problem. Kollege dachte auch, er kommt die Schwarze an einem schönen Frühjahrsmorgen runter, nur weil er es am Tag vorher mittags geschafft hatte. Er ist runtergekommen, halt auf dem Bauch, war wie üblich morgens komplett vereist. Beim Biken weiß ich wenn trocken S3, wenn nass S2.
Solange die Leute sich nicht mit der Materie auseinandersetzen in ihrer Vollkaskomentalität, kann man dranschreiben was man will, es wird ignoriert.


----------



## mw.dd (27. April 2022)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Beim Biken weiß ich wenn trocken S3, wenn nass S2.


Nein. Du meinst wahrscheinlich "ein (nach STS) als S2 eingestufter Weg ist bei Nässe schwieriger zu befahren". Nässe macht nämlich weder Kurven enger, Stufen höher noch Wege steiler.

Im übrigen ist die STS erstens weniger verbreitet als man denkt und zweitens zur Anwendung auf zum Radfahren gebauten Wegen eher ungeeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fliege1 (27. April 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein. Du meinst wahrscheinlich "ein (nach STS) als S2 eingestufter Weg ist bei Nässe schwieriger zu befahren". Nässe macht nämlich weder Kurven enger, Stufen höher noch Wege steiler.


Das meine ich genauso. Ich meine nicht, das die Kurve enger wird oder Stufe höher, aber der Grip, zumindestens mit meinen Reifen, wird schlechter und fahre ich vorsichtiger. Das meine ich mit der Materie auseinandersetzen und subjektiv. Ich bin Schönwetterfahrer und da fehlt mir auf nassen Geläuf das Zutrauen.


----------



## Akira (1. Mai 2022)

HarzEnduro schrieb:


> Die Trailbeschreibung steht oben am Trail. D.h. da steht auch SCHWIERIGKEITSGRAD schwer/ hard für den JTR. Wenn sich die Leute überschätzen, kann doch der Betreiber nichts für? Außerdem ist er auch in der Übersichtskarte mit Schwarz markiert. D.h. das ist schon i.O. so.
> 
> Derzeit ist es leider so, dass keiner der drei Trails wirklich anfängertauglich ist. Da kommen ja noch zwei.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1463415


Hallo. Ich finde die Karte nicht so ganz gelungen. Wenn man sich auskennt vielleicht einfach zu verstehen.

Anfang und Ende des Trails könnte man noch angeben. Und wie komme ich von der Plessenburg, die als guter Startpunkt angegeben wird, zum Anfang des Kammwegs?


----------



## Birotarier (2. Mai 2022)

1. Mit einer richtigen Karte
2. Mit elektronischen Hilfsmitteln
3. Einfach der Beschilderung nachfahren


----------



## Tony- (2. Mai 2022)

Ist doch alles drauf auf den Karten, kann man selber entscheiden welche Waldautobahn man nimmt.


----------



## MirkoW (21. Juni 2022)

Servus Gemeinde,

kann mir hier jemand sagen wie es um die Trails im Okertal, also die vom Huthberg runter, gestellt ist? Letztes Jahr waren sie irgendwann vom Borkenkäfer gesperrt, wurde da aufgeräumt?

Vielen Dank schon Mal...


----------



## AlexR (21. Juni 2022)

Teilweise muss man etwas den Einstieg suchen. Von oben bis zum Forstweg alles frei. Ab dem Forstweg war ein Trail zu (sieht man direkt am Einstieg das es nicht weiter geht), alle anderen offen (Stand vor 3 Wochen).


----------



## Grins3katze (27. Juni 2022)

Ich war vor 3 Wochen da... Im unteren Bereich ist das schwierigste Trail leider weg, liegt unter bäume .

Der "Huthberg trail" ist noch da komplett. Viele Trails sind aber zugewuchert da es kein Wald mehr gibt. Kanada Feeling geht ein wenig verloren aber die Trails sind weiterhin schön zu fahren... Der Trail von der Ziegenrückenhütte ist fast nicht mehr zu sehen...


----------

